# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  "Я русский бы выучил только за то...", что это язык Владимира Высoцкого

## Lampada

*http://kacmanat.ru/vsv/vvtxt/v3.htm - Слушать песни и видеть тексты.*       *25 января 1938  -  25 июля 1980*   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D1% ... 0%B8%D1%87  Vуsоtskу - Greatest 20th Century Poet  
...Combine into one person the American bards Bob Dylan, Phil Ochs, Leonard Cohen, Tom Paxton, and others. Add the mass popularity of Elvis Presley and the Beatles. This will give you something approaching Vladimir Vуsоtsky. His creative career spanned the 60s and 70s. A few of his songs were released on official recordings. The many albums released аfter his death in July 1980 were compiled from numerous private recordings. No books containing his work were published during his life. Many began appearing after his death, including a definitive 8-volume collection published in Germany in 1994. He wrote more than 700 songs.
__________________________________________________  _________
"От автора. 
Дело в том, что все песни, которые я пою, я пишу сам, - и текст, и музыку. Сам их исполняю и сам, как могу, подигрываю себе на гитаре. Поэтому я совсем не принадлежу к разряду эстрадных певцов.
Это есть жанр авторской песни, исполнительский жанр. И можно это называть пением или речитативом, и как угодно.
   Во всяком случае, просто у нас не практикуется, чтобы человек сам делал, так сказать всё, чтобы он был един в трёх лицах. Разные авторы песен, которые поются с эстрады.
   Но я считаю, что то, что делаем мы, - вот несколько человек есть, - вы их иногда слышите: некоторых по телевидению, ну меня нет, а в кино вот я пишу, - это правильно вот почему.
   Я стараюсь все песни, которые я написал, - а их шестьсот, - исполнять сам. поэтому я не очень доволен, когда поют мои песни другие певцы.
   Не от того, что они их портят, - они, вероятно, поют их лучше. А просто они, вероятно, не могут сказать то, чего я хотел в этой песне.
   И иногда песне приписывается значение такое после этих исполнений, которого она не имеет, она не несёт таких нагрузок.
   Ну вот, это я просто так, небольшую преамбулу. А теперь песни."
______________________________________________ Переводы на разные языки:    http://www.wysotsky.com/0002/000.asp?n=046     
_________________________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ucsjUkcO1o  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAwFA5lbhgs  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXpzo5Vla_U  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=883.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1112.17 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1241.17 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=417.04 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 556_02.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/01/0 ... 125_01.mp3   *Притча о Правде и Лжи*   _Посвящено Булату Окуджаве_  
Нежная Правда в красивых одеждах ходила, 
Принарядившись для сирых, блаженных калек, - 
Грубая Ложь эту Правду к себе заманила: 
Мол, оставайся-ка ты у меня на ночлег.  
И легковерная Правда спокойно уснула, 
Слюни пустила и разулыбалась во сне, - 
Хитрая Ложь на себя одеяло стянула, 
В Правду впилась - и осталась довольна вполне.  
И поднялась, и скроила ей рожу бульдожью: 
Баба как баба, и что ее ради радеть?! - 
Разницы нет никакой между Правдой и Ложью, 
Если, конечно, и ту и другую раздеть.  
Выплела ловко из кос золотистые ленты 
И прихватила одежды, примерив на глаз; 
Деньги взяла, и часы, и еще документы, - 
Сплюнула, грязно ругнулась - и вон подалась.  
Только к утру обнаружила Правда пропажу - 
И подивилась, себя оглядев делово: 
Кто-то уже, раздобыв где-то черную сажу, 
Вымазал чистую Правду, а так - ничего.  
Правда смеялась, когда в нее камни бросали: 
"Ложь это все, и на Лжи одеянье мое..." 
Двое блаженных калек протокол составляли 
И обзывали дурными словами её.  
(Стервой ругали её, и похуже чем стервой,  
Мазали глиной, спускали дворового пса... 
"Духу чтоб не было, - на километр сто первый 
Выселить, выслать за двадцать четыре часа!") *  
Тот протокол заключался обидной тирадой 
(Кстати, навесили Правде чужие дела): 
Дескать, какая-то мразь называется Правдой, 
Ну а сама - пропилась, проспалась догола.  
Голая Правда божилась, клялась и рыдала, 
Долго скиталась, болела, нуждалась в деньгах, - 
Грязная Ложь чистокровную лошадь украла - 
И ускакала на длинных и тонких ногах.  
Некий чудак и поныне за Правду воюет, - 
Правда, в речах его правды - на ломаный грош: 
"Чистая Правда со временем восторжествует, - 
Если проделает то же, что явная Ложь!"  
Часто разлив по сто семьдесят граммов на брата, 
Даже не знаешь, куда на ночлег попадёшь. 
Могут раздеть, - это чистая правда, ребята, - 
Глядь - а штаны твои носит коварная Ложь. 
Глядь - на часы твои смотрит коварная Ложь. 
Глядь - а конём твоим правит коварная Ложь. 
* Не спето.
_________________________________________________ The story of the Truth and the Lie 
Translation by Alec Vagapov 
Delicate Truth, all dressed up, had a beautiful bearing, 
Smartening herself up for cripples and wrenches and freaks. 
Lie tricked the Truth into visiting her at her dwelling 
Telling her that she could stay for the night, or for weeks.  
Gullible Truth fell asleep with no bad premonition, 
Slack'ning, she broke into frivolous smiles in her dream. 
Rough Lie pulled up to herself all the blanket and cushion, 
Driving her sting through the Truth she was pleased, it would seem.  
Then she got up, and she pulled her a bulldog's face rudely, 
She 's only a woman, so why should she bother at all? 
There is no diff'rence between Truth and Lie, absolutely, 
(certainly, if you can strip them to swallow them whole)...  
Then she untwisted the beautiful band from her hair, 
Then grabbed some shoes and some clothes taking measures by sight, 
took all the money, the watch and the documents, too, lying there, 
swore like a fishwife, spit out and then took to flight.  
Only at daybreak the Truth had discovered the loss and, 
taking a look in the mirror, she stood in surprise: 
someone had daubed her with soot, she looked dirty and glossy, 
but on the whole, she believed, she was looking all right.  
When she was beaten and stoned Truth would laugh in their faces. 
"She has my clothes on. She lies. I reject all the blames ..." 
Two freaks wer' taking the minute. They weren't very gracious, 
scolding her angrily, shouting and calling her names,  
calling her "wicked" and saying "she's worse than just wicked", 
setting a dog at her, smearing all over with mud... 
shouting: "She's got to be exiled, kicked out, evicted, 
twenty four hours will be sufficient for that!"  
They wound up with a long angry scolding conclusion 
(having imputed additional crimes to the Truth): 
"She took the name of the “Truth”, for the sake of confusion, 
while she had swapped all her things for indulgence and booze".  
Genuine Truth wept and sobbed, swore by God and by honour, 
wondering, going through poverty, illness, what not. 
Dirty Lie'd stolen a thoroughbred horse from the owner, 
and she set off at a gallop before she got caught.  
There is a crank that still fights for the truth with persistence, 
though there is little of truth in what truth-seeker says. 
"Truth will undoubtedly triumph one day if, for instance, 
she plays the treacherous tricks as the lie always plays…"  
Sitting at table with friends, drinking wine or whatever, 
you never know if you'll manage to really get by. 
You'll be relieved of your clothing, as sure as ever. 
Look at your trousers worn by insidious Lie. 
Look at your watch on the wrist of insidious Lie. 
Look at your horse ridden by the insidious Lie.
________________________________________   A parable about truth  
Delicate Truth once went walking in lovely apparel,
Spruced up to gladden the grey, crazy invalids’ sight;
Crude Falsity thought she’d get this Truth over a barrel;
She asked her: "Why don’t you stay at my place for the night?" 
Thus with a heart full of trust Truth quite happily dozed off,
Blew little bubbles and smiled to herself as she dreamt;
Falsity cunningly crept in and snatched her bedclothes off;
Sinking her teeth into Truth she grew fully content. 
Then she got up and she screwed her mug into a bulldog’s:
"She’s just a woman, so why should she make people care?"
There is no difference at all between Truth and a falsehood -
With the proviso, of course, that they’re both of them bare. 
Next she picked ribbons of gold from Truth’s plaits with no effort,
Grabbed all her clothes, which she held up and measured by eye,
Took all her money, her watch and, yes, even her passport,
Swore like a trooper and spat as she waved her goodbye. 
Only come morning did Truth see her things had been taken;
Looking herself up and down she was baffled and stunned;
Someone had somewhere got hold of some soot - it was caked on
All over pure, spotless Truth, but no harm had been done. 
Truth only laughed when the stones people threw at her caught her:
"Falsity’s done this, and Falsity’s got my clothes too!"
Two crazy invalids wrote down some notes to report her,
Shouting out all of the bad names the pair of them knew. 
Calling her "trollop" and worse, they set out to mistreat her,
Set loose the chained dog and said as they rubbed her with clay:
"Don’t let her within one hundred and one kilometres;
Make sure in twenty-four hours she’s been sent away." 
That report ended in words full of poison and malice
(Also they pinned lots of crimes on her they couldn’t solve):
"Some piece of filth’s making out that she’s Truth when the fact is
She’s just a drunk who’s slept rough till her clothes have dissolved." 
Naked Truth sobbed as she called upon God as her witness,
Ailed for a long time and wandered the earth in dire need,
While dirty Falsity, having made horse theft her business,
Skipped on the long, dainty legs of a pure-blooded steed. 
Rubbing along with an obvious lie’s not that tough now;
Looking at Truth hurt their eyes and made people annoyed.
Still uncorrupted, Truth this very day roams the rough ground;
Due to her nakedness, people she tries to avoid. 
Maybe some odd type might still try to battle Truth’s corner,
Though in all truth there’s a fig’s worth of truth in his speech;
Unadorned Truth will eventually sweep all before her -
If she can walk in the shoes of bare-faced Falsity. 
Often you’ll pour out a hundred and seventy gram-sized
Glasses for all when you’re not sure where you’re going to sleep;
They can undress you and that is the pure, naked truth, guys:
Look who’s now wearing your trousers, it’s base Falsity;
Look who’s perusing your watch now, it’s base Falsity;
Look who’s controlling your horse now, it’s base Falsity. 
© Margaret & Stas Porokhnya. Translation, 2007
_____________________________________  A Parable of Truth and Lie  
Truth walked the earth once in fine clothes - which she used to wear
Only to please all the poor and the cripples in their plight.
Crude Lie decoyed tender Truth one night into her lair,
Telling her, Why don’t you stay at my place overnight? 
Gullible Truth went to bed and slept quietly and soundly,
Dribbling saliva, and smiling a radiant smile.
Crude Lie first hogged all the blankets and then started sucking
At Truth’s lifeblood, feeling as pleased as Punch all the while. 
Then she rose swiftly and made a crude face at the other:
Ha! Just a dame! What’s so special about this damn bitch?
Truth or Lie, there is no difference at all, whatever -
If you undress them, of course - you can’t tell which is which. 
Then golden ribbons she nimbly pulled out of the tresses.
Put on the dress and the shoes that the other one wore,
Picked up the money, the watch and the papers, with curses
Spat on the floor, coarsely swore, and skipped out of the door. 
Truth in the morning woke up, and her losses discovered,
And felt amused as she looked at herself in the light:
Somebody’d got hold of soot and her body had covered
In dirty streaks, but the rest - more or less - looked all right. 
Truth merely laughed when they stoned her, and told those dense people:
"These are all lies, and the fine clothes Lie’s wearing are mine."
But a report was made out by a couple of cripples
Who called her all the bad names they could think of, the swine. 
They called her bitch, and much worse; and with jeers and with howls
She was all tarred, and then baited with dogs by the hoods.
"Get lost, and stay lost!" They gave her just twenty- four hours
In which to pack and get out of the city for good. 
That report ended in brazen-faced, impudent slander
(Jobs done by others were pinned on the poor Truth, to boot):
This bum who called herself Truth, they wrote, went on a bender,
Hocked all her clothes to get booze, and was found in the nude. 
How pure Truth pleaded, sobbed and swore by all that is holy!
Knocking all over the world, she was broke and in pain.
One dark night, Dirty Lie stole a fast, thoroughbred filly
And rode away with a whoop of delight and disdain.  
A certain crank tried to vindicate Truth - he’s still trying.
True, there’s no truth in his speeches - they’re cunning and sly:
"Time will come, brothers, when Truth will be certain to triumph -
Always provided it acts in the same way as Lie." 
Often, when you split a bottle of booze with two others1,
You don’t know where you will spend the night, with whom or why.
You can be picked clean - I swear it’s the purest truth, brothers -
Look - those are your trousers, stolen by insidious Lie.
Look - that is your watch, now worn by insidious Lie.
Look - that is your horse that carries insidious Lie!   
1 Vysоtsky refers here to the accepted way of dealing with vodka: a bottle (half a litre) is poured into three glasses which are downed at a draught. In the drinking circles, the system is known as "for three" (na troikh).  
© Sergei Roy. Translation, 1990

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruyUs7Z6yVY  http://youtube.com/watch?v=GGUNsBjHtng http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDPgQQBkk3c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ROn-DAVygE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzPn0aW-NMA (ВВ забыл слова) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkHtU3c7uCE (со словами)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KNonbJD2MM  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1063.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1200.30  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_06.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m06/must06_10.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/48/00_0451_09_5.mp3 http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=68037  http://bards.ru/play.php?a_Vysockij_Vla ... isxoda.ram  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs/vv0028.mp3 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 587_11.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 702_17.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 378_09.mp3    *Я не люблю* 
Я не люблю фатального исхода 
От жизни никогда не устаю. 
Я не люблю любое время года, 
В которое болею или пью.
(_Когда весёлых песен не пою.)_  
Я не люблю холодного цинизма, 
В восторженность не верю, и ещё, 
Когда чужой мои читает письма, 
Заглядывая мне через плечо.  
Я не люблю, когда наполовину 
Или когда прервали разговор. 
Я не люблю, когда стреляют в спину, 
Я также против выстрелов в упор.  
Я ненавижу сплетни в виде версий, 
Червей сомненья, почестей иглу, 
Или, когда все время против шерсти, 
Или, когда железом по стеклу.  
Я не люблю уверенности сытой, 
Уж лучше пусть откажут тормоза! 
Досадно мне, коль слово "честь" забыто, 
И коль в чести наветы за глаза.  
Когда я вижу сломанные крылья, 
Нет жалости во мне и неспроста - 
Я не люблю насилье и бессилье, 
Вот только жаль распятого Христа.  
Я не люблю себя, когда я трушу, 
Досадно мне, когда невинных бьют, 
Я не люблю, когда мне лезут в душу, 
Тем более, когда в неё плюют.  
Я не люблю манежи и арены, 
На них мильон меняют по рублю, 
Пусть впереди большие перемены, 
Я это никогда не полюблю!
____________________________________  *How I detest...*
(Translation K. Hamilton) 
How I detest the fatal final curtain!
I never find life dull or wearying.
I've got no time for any time or season
When I don't have a cheerful song to sing. 
I've got no time for cynicism cold, nor
Can I be fooled by hankerings for the Grail.
I hate when people peer over my shoulder
And crane their necks to try to read my mail. 
I can't stand those whose actions are half-hearted,
Or who interrupt a cordial exchange;
Or shoot you in the back, an easy target,
Or pull a gun on you at point-blank range. 
I can't stand idle talk in any vein,
The worms of doubt, the needles of false praise,
Or things that are meant to go against the grain
And grate your nerves like metal scraped on glass. 
I don't like self-assured complacency.
You're better off being hanged and letting rip.
I don't like those who forget all decency
And give an eager ear to slanderous gossip 
I don't feel sympathy for damaged limbs
Or broken wings - lame ducks I can't abide.
I don't like bullies or acquiescent victims
Yet pity moves me for Christ crucified. 
I hate it when I've played the coward's part.
I hate to see the guiltless victimized.
I hate when people pry into my heart,
The more so when it's spat on and despised. 
I can't abide the stadium or ring
Where all is vilely cheapened and defied.
Whatever alterations time may bring
To these I know I wont be reconciled.
_______________________________________________  *Четыре варианта текста песни:* *Я не люблю*    *1.* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qh8sRDV6yA  *Я не люблю* 
Я не люблю фатального исхода,
От жизни никогда не устаю,
Я не люблю любое время года,
Когда весёлых песен не пою. 
Я не люблю себя, когда я трушу,
Обидно мне, когда невинных бьют,
Я не люблю, когда мне лезут в душу,
Тем более, когда в нее плюют. 
И не люблю я слухов, сплетен, версий,
Червей сомненья, почестей иглу,
Или - когда все время против шерсти,
Или - когда железом по стеклу. 
Я не люблю, когда наполовину
Или когда прервали разговор.
Я не люблю, когда стреляют в спину,
Но если надо,- выстрелю в упор. 
Когда я вижу сломанные крылья -
Нет жалости во мне и неспроста.
Я не люблю насилье и бессилье,
И мне не жаль распятого Христа. 
Я не люблю уверенности сытой,
Когда проходит стороной гроза,
Досадно мне, что слово "честь" забыто,
И что в чести наветы за глаза. 
___________________________  *2.* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFLWgPUiz6g 
Домашняя запись у Л.П.Делюсина,
Москва, 30-09-69.  *Я не люблю* 
Я не люблю фатального исхода,
Поэтому об этом не пою
Я не люблю любое время года,
В которое болею и не пью. 
Я не люблю открытого цинизма,
В восторженность не верю, и еще -
Когда чужой мои читает письма,
Заглядывая мне через плечо. 
Я не люблю, когда наполовину
Или когда прервали разговор.
Я не люблю, когда стреляют в спину,
Я также против выстрелов в упор. 
Я ненавижу сплетни в виде версий,
Червей сомненья, почестей иглу,
Или - когда все время против шерсти,
Или - когда железом по стеклу. 
Я не люблю уверенности сытой,
Уж лучше пусть откажут тормоза!
Досадно мне, что слово "честь" забыто,
И что в чести наветы за глаза. 
Когда я вижу сломанные крылья -
Нет жалости во мне и неспроста.
Я не люблю насилье и бессилье,
И мне не жаль распятого Христа. 
Я не люблю манежи и арены,
На них мильон меняют по рублю,
Пусть впереди большие перемены,
Я это никогда не полюблю,
Я это никогда не полюблю... 
1969. 
____________________________________  *3.* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECk3NzNJt-I  *Я не люблю*.  
Я не люблю фатального исхода,
По-этому об этом не пою,
Я не люблю любое время года,
В которое болею ИЛИ ПЬЮ. 
Я не люблю открытого цинизма,
В восторженность не верю, и еще -
Когда чужой мои читает письма,
Заглядывая мне через плечо. 
Я не люблю, когда наполовину
Или когда прервали разговор.
Я не люблю, когда стреляют в спину,
Я также против выстрелов в упор. 
Я не люблю себя, когда я трушу,
Досадно мне, когда невинных бьют,
Я не люблю, когда мне лезут в душу,
Тем более, когда в нее плюют. 
Я ненавижу сплетни в виде версий,
Червей сомненья, почестей иглу,
Или - когда все время против шерсти,
Или - когда железом по стеклу. 
Я не люблю восторженности сытой,
Уж лучше пусть откажут тормоза!
Досадно мне, что слово "честь" забыто,
И что в чести наветы за глаза. 
Когда я вижу сломанные крылья -
Нет жалости во мне и неспроста.
Я не люблю насилье и бессилье,
И мне не жаль распятого Христа. 
Я не люблю манежи и арены,
На них мильон меняют по рублю,
Пусть впереди большие перемены,
Я это никогда не полюблю. 
________________________________  *4.* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP6uDUcUHkc   *Я не люблю*.  
Я не люблю фатального исхода,
От жизни никогда не устаю.
Я не люблю любое время года,
Когда веселых песен не пою. 
Я не люблю открытого цинизма,
В восторженность не верю, и еще -
Когда чужой мои читает письма,
Заглядывая мне через плечо. 
Я не люблю, когда наполовину
Или когда прервали разговор.
Я не люблю, когда стреляют в спину,
Я также против выстрелов в упор. 
Я ненавижу сплетни в виде версий,
Червей сомненья, почестей иглу,
Или - когда все время против шерсти,
Или - когда железом по стеклу. 
Я не люблю уверенности сытой,
Уж лучше пусть откажут тормоза!
Досадно мне, что слово "честь" забыто,
И коль в чести наветы за глаза. 
Когда я вижу сломанные крылья -
Нет жалости во мне и неспроста.
Я не люблю насилье и бессилье,
Вот только жаль распятого Христа. 
Я не люблю себя, когда я трушу,
Досадно мне, когда невинных бьют,
Я не люблю, когда мне лезут в душу,
Тем более, когда в нее плюют. 
Я не люблю манежи и арены,
На них мильон меняют по рублю,
Пусть впереди большие перемены,
Я это никогда не полюблю. 
1974.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ8vFt3hafM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stj12n7MVz0  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_23.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/33/vv33_05.mp3 http://bards.ru/play.php?a_Vysockij_Vla ... mashin.ram http://vv.nexus.org/vv/09/vv09_05.mp3   *Прощание с горами*  
В суету городов и в потоки машин 
Возвращаемся мы - просто некуда деться! - 
И спускаемся вниз с покорённых вершин, 
Оставляя в горах свое сердце.  
Припев: 
Так оставьте ненужные споры - 
Я себе уже все доказал: 
Лучше гор могут быть только горы, 
На которых ещё не бывал.  
Кто захочет в беде оставаться один, 
Кто захочет уйти, зову сердца не внемля?! 
Но спускаемся мы с покорённых вершин, - 
Что же делать - и Боги спускались на землю.  
Припев.  
Сколько слов и надежд, сколько песен и тем 
Горы будят у нас - и зовут нас остаться! - 
Но спускаемся мы - кто на год, кто совсем, - 
Потому что всегда мы должны возвращаться.  
Припев: 
Так оставьте ненужные споры - 
Я себе уже всё доказал: 
Лучше гор могут быть только горы, 
На которых никто не бывал!
____________________________  *Leaving the mountains*
Translation by Andrey Kneller 
To the scramble of cities and the crowded streets
We return, for these places have bound us.
We descend from the conquered mountain peaks,
Leaving our hearts in the mountains. 
So, I beg you, just stop all the meaningless fights!
Many times I have proven this speech,
And to me, the one thing that is better than heights,
Is the height that I haven't yet reached! 
Who would want to be left by all alone in a mix?
To descend when the heart starts to revel?- 
Yet, we left from the conquered mountain peaks - 
Gods, themselves, desended from heaven. 
So, I beg you, just stop all the meaningless fights!
Many times I have proven this speech,
And to me, the one thing that is better than heights,
Is the height that I haven't yet reached! 
Beautiful verses in their honor were penned
And the mountains call us to stay.
For a year or forever - but we have to descend,
We must always return, either way. 
So, I beg you, just stop all the meaningless fights!
Many times I have proven this speech,
And to me, the one thing that is better than heights,
Is the height that nobody has reached!
_________________________________  *Saying good-bye to the mountains*
Translation by Alec Vagapov 
To the bustle of streets, flow of cars, traffic blocks 
To city life we return, we come back, as it happens. 
We descend from the conquered high mountaintops 
And we leave our hearts, 
and we leave our hearts in the mountains.  
There is no use to argue about it, 
I have known for a very long time: 
There is one thing that's better than mountains, 
And it's mountains that we haven't climbed.  
Who would want to be left in the lurch, with no hopes? 
Who would want to give in, his heart disobeyin'? 
We descend from the conquered high mountaintops... 
Nothing doing: Gods, too, used to come down from heaven.  
There is no use to argue about it, 
I have known for a very long time: 
There is one thing that's better than mountains, 
And it's mountains that we haven't climbed.  
Many beautiful songs, many hopes, words of love 
Are inspired by mountains, they eternally call us. 
Yet we have to descend, for a year or for life 
For we have to return from the mountains... always.  
There is no use to argue about it, 
I have known for a very long time: 
There is one thing that's better than mountains 
And it's mountains that we haven't climbed.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий (Последняя киносъёмка) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv8J_XIBKfY YouTube - Высоцкий - Кони привередливые (Private) YouTube - Высоцкий - Кони привередливые  (Private) YouTube - Vysotsky «Кони привередливые» (Capricious horses) YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - КОНИ ПРИВЕРЕДЛИВЫЕ ("Skittish" Horses)-LYRICS YouTube - Высоцкий - Кони привередливые by shtrafnogo.net YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Кони привиредливые.flv http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99TQuaTbe9Q 
(private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA5_4cRJ7vM (редкая фонограмма с "по-над БЕРЕГОМ") http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17wGaDcp3TI ???   http://bards.ru/play.php?a_Vysockij_Vla ... pastyu.ram http://vv.nexus.org/vv/08/vv08_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/26/vv26_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/16/vv16_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/28/00_0315_01_5.mp3 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 342_03.mp3  YouTube - Capricious horses (кто-то поёт на английском языке)    *Кони привередливые*  
Вдоль обрыва, по-над пропастью, по самому краю 
Я коней своих нагайкою стегаю, - погоняю, - 
Что-то воздуху мне мало, ветер пью, туман глотаю, 
Чую, с гибельным восторгом - пропадаю, пропадаю!  
Чуть помедленнее, кони, чуть помедленнее! 
Вы тугую не слушайте плеть! 
Но что-то кони мне попались привередливые, 
И дожить не успел, мне допеть не успеть!  
Я коней напою, 
Я куплет допою,- 
Хоть немного ещё постою на краю!...  
Сгину я, меня пушинкой ураган сметёт с ладони, 
И в санях меня галопом повлекут по снегу утром. 
Вы на шаг неторопливый перейдите, мои кони! 
Хоть немного, но продлите путь к последнему приюту!  
Чуть помедленнее, кони, чуть помедленнее! 
Не указчики вам кнут и плеть. 
Но что-то кони мне попались привередливые, 
И дожить я не смог, мне допеть не успеть.  
Я коней напою, 
Я куплет допою,- 
Хоть немного еще постою на краю!...  
Мы успели - в гости к Богу не бывает опозданий. 
Так что ж там ангелы поют такими злыми голосами? 
Или это колокольчик весь зашёлся от рыданий, 
Или я кричу коням, чтоб не несли так быстро сани?  
Чуть помедленнее кони, чуть помедленнее! 
Умоляю вас вскачь не лететь! 
Но что-то кони мне достались привередливые, 
Коль дожить не успел, так хотя бы допеть!  
Я коней напою, 
Я куплет допою,- 
Хоть немного еще постою на краю!...
__________________________________________________  _____  *Unruly horses*
(translation K. Hamilton)  
Along the chasm's edge, upon the precipice's brink
I urge my horses onward, I coerce them whiplash flying.
I'm somehow short of breath, I gulp the air, the wind I drink...
I'm gripped with mortal ecstasy: I'm dying, oh, I'm dying! 
Slower, slower, oh my horses, slowly run, slowly run!
Pay no heed to the lash's taut thong.
The horses that fell to my lot are unruly ones...
I've not lived out my life, I can't finish my song. 
I'll water my horses,
I'll sing some more verses -
Yet a moment I'll stand on the brink
ere I sink. 
I'll perish: from its outstretched hand the frenzied wind will blow me,
At a gallop through the morning snow my sleigh's drawn helter-skelter.
Be patient, patient, wayward horses, make the journey slowly,
And delay if but a while before we reach the final shelter. 
Slower, slower, oh my horses, slowly run, slowly run!
You don't serve the lash or the thong.
The horses that fell to my lot are unruly ones...
I've not lived out my life, I can't finish my song. 
I'll water my horses,
I'll sing some more verses -
Yet a moment I'll stand on the brink
ere I sink. 
It's all over: guests to God cannot delay until the morrow.
But why then should the angels' voices sound so harsh and hoarse?
Is it but the harness bell that jangles wildly out of sorrow,
Or do I harangue the horses to slow down their hectic course? 
Slower, slower, oh my horses, slowly run, slowly run!
I implore you, don't gallop headlong!
The horses that fell to my lot are unruly ones...
I've not lived out my life, yet I'd finish my song. 
I'll water my horses,
I'll sing some more verses -
Yet a moment I'll stand on the brink
ere I sink.
________________________________  *THE FASTIDIOUS HORSES*
Translation Maya Jouravel 
By the cliff, along the precipice, right over deadly ground, 
With the rod, I strike my horses, strike them more to urge them forward. 
There is no air to breath -- I gulp the haze -- I drink the rough wind. 
With a fatal rapture, sensing: I am ruined, I am ruined!  
Slow down a bit my horses, slow down, please! 
Don't you listen to that stinging thong! 
But what the horses I run into, so fastidious! 
Neither lived I so long, nor I'll finish the song... 
I'll let horses to drink, I'll complete this refrain, 
Just a little bit more I will stay on the brink...  
I'll be gone -- swept off a palm -- like a fluff, by a heavy twister. 
In a sledge -- I will be dragged -- galloping in a snowy morning. 
Can't you switch from gallop race -- to unhurried pace, my horses. 
Do prolong -- at least somewhat -- to the last refuge -- my final journey.  
Slow down a bit my horses, slow down, please! 
Don't take orders from my whip and thong! 
But what the horses I run into, so fastidious! 
Neither lived I so long, nor I'll finish the song... 
I'll let horses to drink, I'll complete this refrain, 
Just a little bit more I will stay on the brink...  
We're on time -- to visit God -- there is no such thing as lateness. 
So why the angels, over there sing with those malicious voices? 
Or perhaps it's just a bell -- which is choked with sob and wail as -- 
I beg to slow down the sledge -- I shout at my crazy horses.  
Slow down a bit my horses, slow down, please! 
I am begging you, don't rush along! 
But what the horses I run into, so fastidious! 
Since I haven’t lived long, let me finish the song... 
I'll let horses to drink, I'll complete this refrain, 
Just a little bit more I will stay on the brink...
________________________________________  *Fastidious horses*
Translation by Stanley Altshuller 
On a rugged cliff, the very edge, above the endless chasm
I keep lashing at my horses with my whip clenched in a spasm
But the air is growing thinner, I am gasping, drowning, crying
I can sense with horrid wonder, I am vanishing, I'm dying 
chorus:
Slow your gallop, oh my horses! Slow your gallop I say!
Don't you listen to my stinging whip!
But the horses I was given, stubborn and so unforgiving,
Can't complete the life I'm living, cant conclude the verse I'm singing 
I will stop for a blink, I will let horses drink
For a brief second more, I will stand on the brink... 
I will perish, as a feather that the hurricane has swallowed,
In a chariot they'll pull me through the snow in blinding gallop
All I ask of you my horses, slow your pace but for a moment
To prolong the final seconds of approach to my last comfort. 
chorus 
We have made it. Right on time, God has left us with few choices
But the why are angels singing with such fiendish scolding voices,
Or it that the horse bell ringing in a frenzy drenched with tears,
Or is it I the one who's screaming for my horses to shift gears? 
final chorus:
Slow your gallop, oh my horses! Slow your gallop I say!
Don't you listen to my stinging whip!
But the horses I was given, stubborn and so unforgiving,
Can't complete the life I'm living, at least let me finish singing
__________________________________________________  _____  *Fastidious horses*
Translation by Andrey Kneller 
Along the gap, right by the cliff, where the edge is very narrow
With the whip I lash my horses, striking harder, force applying...
There's no air for me to breathe,- I drink the wind, the mist I
swallow
I can feel with tragic passion that I am dying, that I am dying! 
Slow it down, horses, calm your eagerness!
Do not listen to the old tight thong!
But the horses that I've got are fastidious - 
Had no time to fully live or sing the song... 
I'll allow them to drink, and this verse I will sing
Just a little bit longer I will stay on the brink... 
Like a flake, a brutal twister will then sweep me off the palm
In the morning, by the sledge, on the snow I'll heave and welter
Slow your gallop, oh my horses,- make it peaceful and calm
And extend, somewhat, my journey to the last and final shelter 
Slow it down, horses, calm your eagerness!
Do not listen to the old tight thong!
But the horses that I've got are fastidious - 
Had no time to fully live or sing the song... 
I'll allow them to drink, and this verse I will sing
Just a little bit longer I will stay on the brink... 
We came in time - there's no lateness to God's palace - 
Why are angels singing there with their loud, angry voices?
And perhaps it is the bell, which is weeping thus with malice,
When I'm screaming "Slow it down!" to the wild, unruly horses? 
Slow it down, horses, calm your eagerness!
I'm begging you, do not charge so strong!
But the horses that I've got are fastidious - 
Had no time to live,- let me finish this song! 
I'll allow them to drink, and this verse I will sing
And just for a moment, I will stay on the brink...
_______________________________________________ *Capricious horses*
Translation by Ilya Shambat 
By the edge, near the cliff, at the very, very limit
I am beating at my horses with my arm, a whiplash in it.
I'm not getting enough air - drinking wind, the fog imbibing,
And I scent with deadly rapture: I am dying, I am dying! 
Just a little slower, horses, little slower now!
Do not listen to the sharp whip, it is wrong!
But the horses that I got are capricious ones
I can't live to the end, I can't finish my song. 
I will let horses drink - the couplet I will sing
For a little bit more I will stand on the brink... 
I will vanish - like a piece of dust by wind I will blown,
In the morning they will drag me in the sleigh through the snow,
O my horses, walk some slower, show a bit of moderation
Just a little bit, prolong my way to final destination!  
Just a little slower, horses, little slower now!
Do not listen to the sharp whip, it is wrong!
But the horses that I got are capricious ones
I can't live to the end, I can't finish my song. 
I will let horses drink - the couplet I will sing
For a little bit more I will stand on the brink... 
We are here: nobody comes late here to greet the Lord of Heaven -
Then, why do the angels sing with voices so angry and heavy?
Or the bell does shake from weeping, weeping gently, weeping deeply,
Or I'm shouting to the horses that they do not run so quickly?  
Just a little slower, horses, little slower now!
I pray to you don't hurry along!
But the horses that I got are capricious ones
I can't live to the end, I can't finish my song. 
I will let horses drink - the couplet I will sing
For a little bit more I will stand on the brink...
_____________________________________________ *Fastidious horses*
Translation by Nellie Tkach 
Along the ledge of the abyss, on the very edge of it,
I lash my horses out, urging them on...
Running out of air, I drink the wind, I swallow the fog,
I feel with a damned extasy that I am done for, done for! 
Slow down a bit, my horses, slow down!
Don't listen to the tight whip!
But I got some fastidious horses -
I didn't finish living, now my song will be cut short. 
I will let my horses drink,
I will finish my verse -
For a moment, at least, I will stand
on the edge.... 
When I am gone - the hurricane will sweep me, a snowflake off the palm,
And horses will pull my sleigh at full speed on the snow that morning,
Pace yourselves, my horses,
Lengthen the way to my last shelter, even for a little bit! 
Slow down, my horses, slow down!
The whip is not your overseer!
But I got some fastidious horses -
I didn't finish living, now my song will be cut short. 
I will let my horses drink,
I will finish my verse -
For a moment, at least, I will stand
on the edge.... 
We've come in time: there is no such thing as being late for God, -
Why do then those angels sing so viciously?
Or is it a bluebell that grew numb from sobbing?
Or is it me, crying for the horses not to carry the sleigh so fast?!  
Slow down a bit, my horses, slow down!
I beg you, do not tear away at such mad pace!
But I got some fastidious horses -
I didn't live enough, at least I should finish my song! 
I will let my horses drink,
I will finish my verse -
For a moment, at least, I will stand
on the edge....

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1RM5c8Cd54 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWSaoLpB7wc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xuV4vWEaQ8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vke5zoNCuks  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1700.05  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_12.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/00_0009_12_5.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/38/00_0029_04_5.mp3  http://bards.ru/play.php?a_Vysockij_Vla ... ne_pil.ram 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 8_41_5.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 344_23.mp3   *Тот, кто раньше с нею был...*  
В тот вечер я не пил, не пел, 
Я на неё во всю глядел, 
Как смотрят дети, как смотрят дети. 
Но тот, кто раньше с нею был, 
Сказал мне, чтоб я уходил, 
Сказал мне, чтоб я уходил,  
Что мне не светит. |  
И тот, кто раньше с нею был, 
Он мне грубил, он мне грозил, 
А я все помню - я был не пьяный. 
Когда ж я уходить решил, 
Она сказала: "Не спеши!"  
Она сказала: "Не спеши!  
Ведь слишком рано."   
Но тот, кто раньше с нею был, 
Меня, как видно, не забыл, 
И как-то в осень, и как-то в осень. 
Иду с дружком, гляжу стоят:  
Они стояли молча в ряд,  
Они стояли молча в ряд,  
Их было восемь.   
Со мною нож, решил я: "Что ж, 
Меня так просто не возьмёшь! 
Держитесь, гады. Держитесь, гады!" 
К чему задаром пропадать  
Ударил первым я тогда,  
Ударил первым я тогда. 
Так было надо.   
Но тот, кто раньше с нею был, 
Он эту кашу заварил 
Вполне серьезно, вполне серьезно. 
Мне кто-то на плечи повис -  
Валюха крикнул: "Берегись!"  
Валюха крикнул: "Берегись!"  
Но было поздно.   
За восемь бед - один ответ. 
В тюрьме есть тоже лазарет, 
Я там валялся, я там валялся. 
Врач резал вдоль и поперек,  
Он мне сказал: "Держись, браток!"  
Он мне сказал: "Держись, браток!"  
И я держался.   
Разлука мигом пронеслась, 
Меня она не дождалась, 
Но я прощаю, её прощаю. 
Её, конечно я простил, 
Того, кто раньше с нею был, 
Того, кто раньше с нею был, 
Не извиняю. 
Её, как водится простил, 
Того, кто раньше с нею был, 
Того, кто раньше с нею был, 
Я повстречаю.
_________________________________________ *The one who's been with her before*
Translation by Stanley Altshuller 
I didn't drink or sing that night,
I stared at her with all my might.
Like children stare, like children stare. 
But the one who's been with her before
Yelled out at me "You better go!"
Yelled out at me "You better go, You've no prayer!" 
And the one who's been with her before 
Was rude and wouldn't let it go;
But I remember, I was still sober,
I started walking towards the door,
She asked me "Stay a minute more",
She asked me "Stay a minute more, the night's not over." 
But he who's been with her before
Did not forget me, I am sure,
And once in autumn, and once in autumn...
I'm out walking with my bro,
I saw them standing in a row,
I saw them standing in a row, there were eight of 'em! 
And so I think, I've got my blade,
You'll never take me, just you wait!
I'll show you bastards! I'll show you bastards!
Why should I die without a fight? 
I was the first to strike that night,
I was the first to strike that night, and that was justice. 
But the one who's been with her before, 
He cooked this plot up, I just know.
I've thought it over, I've thought it over.
When someone struck me  from behind
Varyuha screamed: "Watch out, Might!"
Varyuha screamed: "Watch out, Might!" But it was over. 
To my eight woes just one reply,
And in the slammer where I lie,
There also surgeons, there also surgeons.
The doctor sliced me left and right,
All he could say was: "Hold on tight",
All he could say was: "Hold on tight",
And I was holding... 
All in a glance the years flew by.
She didn't wait, and didn't try,
But I forgive her, I do forgive her.
I did forgive her, that's for sure,
But he who's been with her before,
but he who's been with her before,
Is not forgiven. 
I did forgive her, that's for sure,
But he who's been with her before,
With him who's been with her before,
I will get even!
___________________________________________  *He who's been with her before*
Translation by Andrey Kneller 
That night, I didn't drink, I didn't sing -
I stared at her and didn't blink,
As though a child, as though a child
But he, who's been with her before
He told me, I should simply go,
He told me, I should simply go,
I'd face denial! 
And he, who's been with her before
He talked so coarsely and he swore
But I remembered - I wasn't drunk then
And as I tried to walk away
She told me, "What's the hurry, stay!"
She told me, "What's the hurry, stay,
It isn't late yet!" 
But he, who's been with her before
Remembered and did not let go
And once in fall, and once in fall
I'm with my friend, they blocked our lane
They stood together in a chain,
They stood together in a chain -
Eight men in all 
With me - my knife and I decide
I won't go down without a fight
Watch out you fools! Watch out you fools!
Why should I wait to be submersed?
And so, I chose to strike them first
And so, I chose to strike them first
Those were the rules. 
But he, who's been with her before
He planned and plotted a fierce row,
Severe and grave, severe and grave
Right from behind, someone attacked
And Johnny warned me, "Watch your back!"
And Johnny warned me, "Watch your back!"
It was too late. 
For all eight sins - one resolution
A prison clinic - my conclusion
I lied there flat, I lied there flat
The surgeon cut across and down
He told me, "Man, just hang around!"
He told me, "Man, just hang around!"
I did just that! 
The time flew by during my term
She did not wait for my return
But I've forgiven, her - I've forgiven
Yes her, I surely do condone
But him, who's been with her before
But him, who's been with her before
I won't be leaving
With him, who's been with her before
With him, who's been with her before
I will get even.
___________________________________  *The guy that used to be her guy*
Translation by Hans Sleurink 
That night, I could not drink, or sing - 
I stood and eyeballed this sweet thing, 
Like kids watch candy, like kids watch candy. 
The guy that used to be her date, 
He told me: "You get lost now, mate", 
He told me: "You get lost now, mate, 
Your luck just ended".  
The man that used to be her man 
Got downright nasty with me then. 
I'd not been drinking, I could see clearly. 
Well, I was leaving anyhow, 
She smiled and said: "hey, easy now!" 
She smiled and said: "hey, easy now, 
It's kind of early!"  
The guy with whom she then hung out, 
He too remembered, there's no doubt - 
For some weeks later, for some weeks later, 
My friend and I were promenading, 
And there they were, all quietly waiting, 
And there they were, all quietly waiting 
A gang of eight.  
I got my knife and told myself: 
"Nobody puts me on the shelf! 
Beware you bastards! 
Why go uncalled for, and point-blank - 
I'd rather see you walk the plank, 
I'd rather see you walk the plank: 
Come meet your master! 
The guy that used to be her guy 
He fixed me up with this surprise 
Just for the record, just for the record. 
One got behind me, and attacked, 
Valyukha shouted "Watch your back!"
Valyukha shouted "Watch your back!" 
But man, my back hurt.  
Eight crooks that brutally harrassed me: 
The cops decided to arrest me. 
I did my time, my wounds recovered. 
This doctor cut me up some more, 
He told me to take care, for sure! 
He told me to take care, for sure, 
I rose above it.  
Her love dissolved within a blink, 
She never seemed to stop or think, 
She's not to blame, though - love is blind, 
Mine's not to ask for reasons why, 
Mine's to get even with the guy, 
Mine's to get even with the guy, 
That used be her guy.  
Mine's not to ask for reasons why, 
Mine's to get even with the guy, 
The guy that used to be her guy - 
Just let me find him!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoI3xHU_ybs  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_12.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_09.mp3 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 377_22.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  *Москва-Одесса* 
В который раз лечу Москва-Одесса - 
Опять не выпускают самолёт. 
А вот прошла вся в синем стюардесса, как принцесса, 
Надёжная, как весь гражданский флот.  
Над Мурманском - ни туч, ни облаков, 
И хоть сейчас лети до Ашхабада. 
Открыты Киев, Харьков, Кишинёв, 
И Львов открыт, но мне туда не надо.  
Сказали мне: - Сегодня не надейся, 
Не стоит уповать на небеса. 
И вот опять дают задержку рейса на Одессу - 
Теперь обледенела полоса.  
А в Ленинграде с крыши потекло, 
И что мне не лететь до Ленинграда? 
В Тбилиси - там все ясно и тепло, 
Там чай растет, но мне туда не надо.  
Я слышу - ростовчане вылетают! 
А мне в Одессу надо позарез, 
Но надо мне туда, куда три дня не принимают 
И потому откладывают рейс.  
Мне надо, где сугробы намело, 
Где завтра ожидают снегопада. 
А где-нибудь всё ясно и светло, 
Там хорошо, но мне туда не надо!  
Отсюда не пускают, а туда не принимают, 
Несправедливо, муторно, но вот - 
Нас на посадку скучно стюардесса приглашает, 
Похожая на весь гражданский флот.  
Открыли самый дальний закуток, 
В который не заманят и награды. 
Открыт закрытый порт Владивосток, 
Париж открыт, но мне туда не надо.  
Взлетим мы - распогодится. Теперь запреты снимут. 
Напрягся лайнер, слышен визг турбин. 
Но я уже не верю ни во что - меня не примут, 
У них найдется множество причин.  
Мне надо, где метели и туман, 
Где завтра ожидают снегопада. 
Открыты Лондон, Дели, Магадан, 
Открыли всё, но мне туда не надо!  
Я прав - хоть плачь, хоть смейся, но опять задержка рейса,- 
И нас обратно к прошлому ведёт 
Вся стройная, как ТУ, та стюардесса - мисс Одесса, 
Доступная, как весь гражданский флот.  
Опять дают задержку до восьми, 
И граждане покорно засыпают. 
Мне это надоело, черт возьми, 
И я лечу туда, где принимают!
________________________________________  *Moscow to Odessa*
Translation by Serge Elnitsky 
I'm set to fly from Moscow to Odessa; 
As usual, the plane is running late. 
And all I see are blue-clad stewardesses, like princesses, 
Who tell me to sit down, shut up, and wait.  
   In Ashkhabad, the weather is just fine, 
   In contrast with Odessa, where it's snowing; 
   In Kishinev, the sun benignly shines, 
   It's great out there -- but that's not where I'm going.  
I'm told: don't overestimate your chances, 
The heavens aren't being very nice. 
And now, they say again: the next Odessa flight's been canceled -- 
Apparently, the runway's turned to ice.  
   In Murmansk, there is neither rain nor storm, 
   In Kiev and in Lvov, green grass is growing. 
   Tbilisi is enjoyable and warm, 
   It's great down there -- but that's not where I'm going.  
Announcement: flight to Leningrad's now boarding! 
I need to reach Odessa by tonight -- 
But over there, they're issuing inclement-weather warnings, 
And are accepting no incoming flights!  
   I need to go where snow-drifts are waist-high, 
   Where thunder rolls and chilly winds are blowing; 
   While somewhere else there might be sunny skies, 
   And life is good -- but that's not where I'm going.  
They say the flight is ready -- stop the presses! -- 
And now we're being ushered to the gate 
By beautiful and blue-clad stewardesses, like princesses, 
The ones that told me, earlier, to wait.  
   They've opened every city known to man, 
   Accessible by Tupolev or Boeing -- 
   All clear are Paris, London, and Milan; 
   New York's all clear, but that's not where I'm going.  
The pilot's voice immediately distresses: 
The flight's held up. I knew this couldn't last! 
The blue-clad stewardesses, like so many Miss Odessas, 
Now lead us calmly back into the past.  
   One more announcement comes: delayed till eight! 
   And passengers obediently say, "wake me"... 
   But, damn, I can no longer bear to wait; 
   I fly off to whatever place will take me.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiWEKzUhzTg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj3yXH3hBaU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut5MMjtt5AM  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1670.29 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/30/vv30_05.mp3 
?? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 344_14.mp3   *Горная лирическая*  
Ну вот исчезла дрожь в руках 
Теперь - наверх. 
Ну вот сорвался в пропасть страх 
Навек, навек.  
Для остановки нет причин 
Иду, скользя, 
И в мире нет таких вершин, 
Что взять нельзя.  
Среди нехоженных путей 
Один пусть мой, 
Среди невзятых рубежей 
Один за мной.  
А имена тех, кто здесь лёг, 
Снега таят. 
Среди нехоженных дорог 
Одна - моя.  
Здесь голубым сияньем льдов 
Весь склон облит 
И тайну чьих-нибудь следов 
Гранит хранит.  
И я гляжу в свою мечту 
Поверх голов 
И свято верю в чистоту 
Глубин (снегов) и слов.  
И пусть пройдёт немалый срок 
Мне не забыть, 
Как здесь сомнения я смог 
В себе убить.  
В тот день шептала мне вода: 
"Удач всегда", 
А день, какой был день тогда? 
Ах, да. Среда.
______________________________________
Translation by Andrey Kneller  *So there, the tremor left my hands*
Now to the top
The fear has plunged into the depths
Now I won't stop 
No cause for rest, no time to ease
I skid, I screech
And in this world there are no peaks
That can't be reached 
Among the undiscovered paths
Let one be mine
The obstacles which weren't passed
I'll break with time 
Those who fell short and sunk in waves
God be their judge!
Among obstructed, narrow lanes
There's one I'll trudge 
From every side, the ocean raves
Its rage unfolds
The mysteries of people's names
Its bottom holds 
I see my dream, in full awareness 
Above all else
I still believe in truth and fairness
Of words and depths 
And let the lengthy time advance
I won't forget
That here by will and not by chance
I've moved ahead 
I heard the water sing to me
"I wish you best..."
What was the day?... oh, could it be?
A Wednesday, yes...
____________________________________
Translation by Alec Vagapov  *Well, now, my hands don't shake at all* 
So I'll move on! 
Into the precipice for all 
My fears are gone!  
I have no reason for a halt 
Nor for a break, 
There are no heights in the whole world 
I cannot take!  
Of all untrodden paths and roads 
One road is mine, 
Of all unconquered lines and fords 
I'll take one line!  
The names of those who rest in peace 
Are in the snow. 
Of all untrodden roads one is 
For me, I know!  
The bright blue radiance of ice 
Lights up the cracks; 
And on the granite, in disguise, 
Are someone's tracks. 
I have my dream and let it flow 
Around the world, 
And I believe in pure snow 
And pure word! 
Time flies. There's something I will not 
Forget about**: 
It's here that confidence I got 
And killed my doubt!  
The water whispered on that day: 
"Good luck! No woes!" 
The day... What was it? Wednesday, eh? 
Oh yes, it was!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqgc-K8J6sY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J15pR__ybw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-6PKQ5oVB8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbPZkmp6Tx8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miK5e9geiTQ  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_12.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_14.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_06.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs2/vv1014.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_16.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m06/must06_15.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/48/00_0451_18_5.mp3
?  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 432_02.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=17   *Диалог у телевизора* 
- Ой, Вань! Смотри (гляди), какие клоуны!
Рот - хоть завязочки пришей!
А до чего ж, Вань, размалеваны.
И голос, как у алкашей.
А тот похож, нет, правда, Вань,
На шурина - такая ж пьянь!
Нет, нет, ты глянь, нет, нет,
Ты глянь, я вправду, Вань! 
   - Послушай, Зин, не трогай шурина!
   Какой ни есть, а он - родня!
   Сама намазана, прокурена...
   Гляди, дождёшься у меня!
   А чем болтать, взяла бы, Зин,
   В антракт сгоняла в магазин.
   Что? Не пойдешь? Ну, я один.
   Подвинься, Зин! 
- Ой, Вань. Гляди какие карлики!
В джерси одеты, не в шевиот.
На нашей пятой швейной фабрике
Такое вряд ли кто пошьёт.
А у тебя, ей-Богу, Вань,
Ну все друзья - такая рвань!
И пьют всегда в такую рань такую дрянь! 
   - Мои друзья, хоть не в болонии,
   Зато не тащат из семьи.
   А гадость пьют из экономии,
   Хоть поутру, да на свои.
   А у тебя самой-то, Зин,
   Приятель был с завода шин,
   Так тот вобще хлебал бензин.
   Ты вспомни, Зин! 
- Ой, Вань, гляди-кось, попугайчики.
Нет, я ей-Богу закричу!
А это кто в короткой маечке?
Я, Вань, такую же хочу.
В конце квартала, правда, Вань,
Ты мне такую же сваргань...
Ну, что "Отстань"? Опять "Отстань"?
Обидно, Вань! 
   - Уж ты бы лучше помолчала бы:
   Накрылась премия в квартал.
   Кто мне писал на службу жалобы?
   Не ты? Да я же их читал.
   К тому же эту майку, Зин,
   Тебе напяль - позор один.
   Тебе шитья пойдёт аршин.
   Где деньги, Зин? 
- Ой, Вань, умру от акробатика.
Гляди, как вертится, нахал.
Завцеха наш, товарищ Савтюхов,
Недавно в клубе так скакал...
А ты придёшь домой, Иван,
Поешь - и сразу на диван.
Иль вон кричишь, когда не пьян.
Ты что, Иван? 
   - Ты, Зин, на грубость нарываешься,
   Всё, Зин, обидеть норовишь.
   Тут за день так накувыркаешься,
   Придёшь домой - там ты сидишь...
   Ну, и меня, конечно, Зин,
   Сейчас же тянет в магазин
   А там друзья. Ведь я же, Зин,
   Не пью один.
__________________________________________________  ___________ http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_13.mp3 
   Ого, однако же, гимнасточка.
   Ой, что творит, хотя в летах.
   У нас в кафе молочном "Ласточка"
   Официантка может так.
   А у тебя подруги, Зин,
   Все вяжут шапочки для зим.
   От ихних скучных образин
   Дуреешь, Зин. 
Как, Вань? А Лилька Федосеева,
Кассирша из ЦПКО
Ты к ней все лез на новоселье...
Она так очень ничего
А чем ругаться, лучше, Вань,
Поедем в отпуск в Еревань.
Ну, что "Отстань"? Всегда "Отстань".
Обидно, Вань!
_________
Варианты:
— Послушай, Зин, не трогай шурина:
Родня он — как не принимать. 
Сама намазана, прокурена, 
А всё туда же обсуждать!
*** 
— Мои друзья — моя компания, 
И если пьют, так на свои. 
Всё время недопонимание — 
Уйду я, Зина, из семьи.
*** 
А на тебя, гляди-кось, Зин, 
С галёрки зыркает грузин. 
Пойдёшь? Пойдёшь ли в магазин? 
Подвинься, Зин!..  
__________________________________________________  ____ 
Dialogue in front of the TV-set 
"Look, Vanya, honey, at the funny clowns!
That one, he's got a mouth like a purse.
Check out the geezer with the loopy flounce.
A voice like he's pissed, or something worse. 
"And that one's like, but no, I mean it,
Your brother-in-law, must drink as much.
Come on, just watch, one tiny minute,
I never seen such." 
"Now listen, Zina, leave my in-law out:
Remember, he's still our kith and kin.
And for mouths, you watch  your snout
Instead, all right? Or I'll bash it in. 
"Instead of carrying on, instead
Of all that crap that you get off on,
Go buy a bottle... No, you said?
Move over, Zina, on the sofa." 
"Look, Vanya, at those dwarfs, real dorky!
In real jerseys too, all foreign-spun.
At the Fifth Sewing Plant, where I been working,
They'd never think of sewing that for fun. 
"Your buddies, by the other way,
Wear such crap, and always will,
And always snarf from morning on
Such awful swill." 
"My friends may lack your fancy labels,
But they work hard to keep their families fed.
Cheap swill perhaps, but more on staples;
A.M. or P.M., they've got the bread 
"You, Zina, on the other hand,
Your pal is was that guzzled gas,
That tire-plant guy, he was your friend,
Speaking of crass!" 
"Hey, Vany, parrots! Ever seen'em cuter?
I knew the'd jum like this, I must be psychic,
Who's that in pink, must be a tutu,
I want a little one just like it. 
"When bonuses are due, say, honey,
Promise to get one, will you, hon?
But why say 'No, it's always money!'
You never let me have my fun." 
"I think you'd better shut your trap.
This quarter's bonus ain't comin'.
And why? Who wrote that crap
To my employer? You're the dummy! 
"As for this fashion-item piece,
On you it would look cheap, and sordid.
A yard of cloth you'd need, at least.
So where can we afford it?" 
"Watch, Vanya, now the acrobats are starting!
Those cartwheels, wow, the tall one with the hat!
The other day, at our factory party,
Comrade Satikov, he jumped around like that. 
"But you, you just come home and gobble
Your food, then off to bed to snore.
Or else you yell at me when sober.
Well, Vanya, wanna hear more?" 
"You're itching, Zina, for a bruising
With them insults and your baiting.
All day you lounge, no break refusing,
Come home, and sit there watching. 
"So the liquor store I go,
Where with my pals I gather.
For as for drinking on my own,
That hardly happens ever."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqT7bc790aM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u4DKRVabzw (с подстрочником) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78EAlFnRXqs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcQtb803j4w  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/35/vv35_01.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   *В холода, в холода*... 
(Из к/ф "Я родом из детства") 
В холода, в холода
От насиженных мест
Нас другие зовут города, -
Будь то Минск, будь то Брест, -
В холода, в холода... 
Неспроста, неспроста
От родных тополей
Нас суровые манят места -
Будто там веселей, -
Неспроста, неспроста... 
Как нас дома ни грей -
Не хватает всегда
Новых встреч нам и новых друзей, -
Будто с нами беда,
Будто с ними теплей... 
Как бы ни было нам
Хорошо иногда -
Возвращаемся мы по домам.
Где же наша звезда ?
Может - здесь, может - там... 
____________________________ 
Cold days  
When it’s cold we may
Feel a traveling zest -
Other cities attract us away.
Fly to Kiev or Brest
When it’s cold we may. 
There must be a cause
Why we eagerly run
To new places from homely chores,
Kind of, there’s more fun ...
There must be a cause. 
Homes warm us and yet
Ill at ease we remain,
We still long for new friends to be met,
Seems, they can heal the pain
We alone would get. 
Though the visits we pay,
Make us happy we are
Coming back, feelings in disarray,
Where is our star?
Here or far away?  
© George Tokarev. Translation, 2006 
Edited by Robert Titterton 
____________________________ 
Into the cold, into the cold...  
Into the cold, into the cold
Away from the long-occupied places
Other cities call to us,
As if to Minsk, as if to Brest,
Into the cold, into the cold 
For good reason, for good reason
The severe places beckon us
Away from our native poplar trees
As if it’s more merry there,
For good reason, for good reason... 
Why aren’t we warm at home -
There aren’t always enough
New encounters and new friends,
As if it’s a misfortune to us,
As if it’s warmer with them... 
Why shouldn’t it sometimes
Be good for us -
We return to our houses.
Where is our star?
Perhaps here, perhaps there. 
© Peter Struwwel. Translation, ? 
_________________________________ 
The cold  
To the cold, to the cold,
Though we’ve warmth and we’ve rest,
Different towns call us still from the fold -
Maybe Minsk, maybe Brest.
To the cold, to the cold... 
Not for nought, not for nought,
From the poplars of home
Are we drawn to harsh climes by the thought
That it’s more fun to roam.
Not for nought, not for nought... 
Though it’s warm in our dens,
Still we can’t help but long
To meet people and gather new friends -
As though something were wrong
And it’s better with them... 
Though it may be that we’re
Doing well, going far,
We’ll return to our homes one fine year.
So then where is our star?
Maybe there, maybe here... 
© Margaret & Stas Porokhnya. Translation, 2008

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G8Q1JgmJBs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWOcmqfF5P0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JQKesg2c0A http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoNcI61e9mc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yycDFx2O0_I (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QjgdpFUkl0 (слова) 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 393_18.mp3  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/zd ... u-elej.ram http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  http://youtube.com/watch?v=3x0j_ibZn44 ( Кто-то с камерой следовал за Мариной Влaди.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPx-0uz1ikY     *Лирическая* (из спектакля "Свой остров")  *Здесь лапы у елей дрожат на весу,*
Здесь птицы щебечут тревожно.
Живешь в заколдованном диком лесу,
Откуда уйти невозможно.
Пусть черёмухи сохнут бельем на ветру,
Пусть дождём опадают сирени,
Все равно я отсюда тебя заберу
Во дворец, где играют свирели.  
Твой мир колдунами на тысячи лет
Укрыт от меня и от света.
И думаешь ты, что прекраснее нет,
Чем лес заколдованный этот.
Пусть на листьях не будет росы поутру,
Пусть луна с небом пасмурным в ссоре,
Все равно я отсюда тебя заберу
В светлый терем с балконом на море. 
В какой день недели, в котором часу
Ты выйдешь ко мне осторожно?
Когда я тебя на руках унесу
Туда, где найти невозможно?
Украду, если кража тебе по душе,
Зря ли я столько сил разбазарил.
Соглашайся хотя бы на рай в шалаше,
Если терем с дворцом кто-то занял. 
_______________________________ 
The birds are alarmed here, boding no good, 
The fur-trees are all of a tremble. 
You live in a magical mystery wood, 
To leave it you are unable.  
Though the cherry-trees dry their linen in space 
And the lilac-trees bloom over here, 
I'll take you away to the Palace, - the place 
Where trumpets and pipes you will hear.  
The wizards have hidden your world from man 
For ages ahead, I imagine. 
You think that no other thing under the sun 
Is greater than this wood of magic.  
Though the dew drops at day-break do not leave the trace, 
Though the moon and the sky cause commotion, 
I shall take you away to the tower, - the place 
With a wonderful view of the ocean.  
So when will it happen? What time and what day 
I'll see you discreetly come out 
And in my arms I shall take you away 
To where you cannot be found?  
I'll kidnap you if only you give your consent, 
Just think of the pains I have taken! 
Now to love in a cottage you'll have to assent 
Once the Palace is no longer vacant. 
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?  
____________________________
Translation Maya Jouravel  
The hanging fir paws are trembled by wind, 
While chirping of birds is quite anxious. 
You live in a wild and so spellbound weald 
From which an escape is so hopeless... 
Let the bird-cherry tree dry to death in the blast. 
Let the lilac leaves fall off like raindrops. 
I am still gonna take you away from this place 
To the palace with sounds of reed-pipes!   
Your world by the wizards for ten hundred years 
Is hidden from me and from sun rays. 
Thus you still believe that there's nothing so dear 
And beautiful as this blear forest. 
Let the moon be at odds with the overcast sky. 
Let the leaves have no dew in the morning. 
I am still gonna take you away from this site 
To the tower facing the briny!   
Which day of the week, what a glorious hour 
You'll come to me out of your hiding, 
And I'll carry you far away in my arms 
Where nobody will ever find you. 
I will steal you away if it pleases your heart! 
Didn't I squander in vain all those past years? 
Look, I promise you heaven within our hut, 
Should there be no tower or palace.
_______________________________ 
Here boughs of fir-trees, hanging, wobble;
Here, birds, wary, chit-chat uneasily.
You dwell in this enchanted wild wood,
Without a chance to flee.  
Wither linen-like bird-cherry trees in the wind,
Fall lilacs away like raindrops.
All the same I will take you from here, away,
To a palace of ringing reed-pipes. 
Your realm has been hidden for thousands of years
From me and the wide world by charmers.
You dont think there is a more beautiful place
Than this wild wood, enchanted. 
Stay the growth void of dew by the break of the day,
Be the Moon and the clouds in commotion,
All the same I will take you from here, away,
To a light tower-room viewing the ocean. 
On what day of week and at what time of day,
Will you venture to slowly come out?
When, at last, in my arms, will I take you away 
To a place where youll never be found? 
I will steal you, I will, if it is what you opt 
If for nought so much pains has been wasted!
Do concede at least to love in a hut,
Come the tower and the palace be taken. 
Do concede at least to love in a hut,
Come the tower and the palace be taken.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXy1B-vmLug  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_05.mp3 http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fwl9NTOrTjo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGAKcS2qGSE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVagmrRou18 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aoPWyAPvHY  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 378_12.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/chetyr ... kal-v.html   *Ещё не вечер...*  
Четыре года рыскал в море наш корсар,
В боях и штормах не поблекло наше знамя,
Мы научились штопать паруса,
И затыкать пробоины телами. 
   За нами гонится эскадра по пятам,
   На море штиль, и не избегнуть встречи,
   Но нам сказал спокойно капитан:
   "Ещё не вечер, ещё не вечер." 
Вот развернулся боком флагманский фрегат
И левый борт окрасился дымами.
Ответный залп на глаз и наугад -
Вдали пожары, смерть - удача с нами. 
   Из худших выбирались передряг,
   Но с ветром худо и в трюме течи,
   А капитан нам шлёт привычный знак:
   "Ещё не вечер, ещё не вечер." 
На нас глядят в бинокли, в трубы сотни глаз
И видят нас от дыма злых и серых,
Но никогда им не увидеть нас
Прикованными к вёслам на галерах. 
   Неравный бой, корабль кренится наш.
   Спасите наши души человечьи,
   Но крикнул капитан: "На абордаж!
   Ещё не вечер, ещё не вечер. 
Кто хочет жить, кто весел, кто не тля
Готовьте ваши руки к рукопашной!
А крысы пусть уходят с корабля -
Они мешают схватке бесшабашной. 
   И крысы думали: "А чем не шутит чёрт?"
   И в тьму попрыгали, спасаясь от картечи,
   А мы с фрегатом становились к борту борт.
   Ещё не вечер, ещё не вечер. 
Лицо в лицо, ножи в ножи, глаза в глаза,
Чтоб не достаться спрутам или крабам,
Кто с кольтом, кто с кинжалом, кто в слезах
Мы покидали тонущий корабль. 
   Но нет!  Им не послать его на дно.
   Поможет океан, взвалив на плечи,
   Ведь океан - он с нами заодно,
   И прав был капитан - ещё не вечер.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_y7Il-z6SlA http://youtube.com/watch?v=tsCAtD6oKcI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsCAtD6oKcI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fN4m390Joo   Корабли   *Корабли постоят и ложатся на курс*,
Но они возвращаются сквозь непогоду.
Не пройдёт и полгода - и я появлюсь,
Чтобы снова уйти,
Чтобы снова уйти на полгода. 
Возвращаются все, кроме лучших друзей,
Кроме самых любимых и преданных женщин.
Возвращаются все, - кроме тех, кто нужней.
Я не верю судьбе,
Я не верю судьбе, а себе  - еще меньше. 
Но мне хочется думать, что это не так, -
Что сжигать корабли скоро выйдет из моды.
Я, конечно, вернусь, весь в друзьях и мечтах.
Я, конечно, спою,
Я, конечно, спою, - не пройдёт и полгода.
__________________________________________________  _  *Ships*    (Translation K. Hamilton) 
Anchored ships lie in port
And then put out to sea
But they always return again,
Braving foul weather.
In six months I'll return
But my journey will be
Ended only to start
        on another. 
Everyone returns
But the friends you most trust,
And the dearest of women,
The truest and best. 
Everyone returns
Except those you need most.
I have no faith in fate,
        in myself
        even less. 
But how good to imagine
Things aren't as they seem,
That to burn all your boats
Will soon pass out of fashion.
I'll be sure to return
Both in friends and in dreams...
Before six months are out
        I'll sing again
        With new passion.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj3pd-a-js8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vntXVwG0io http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ZpiIxHVi8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89MYW1cfofk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugLSMThdZkI https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KdPhGBwkvE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkGL41c7qrQ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpRw2_HGNOo  http://youtube.com/watch?v=KyutDgkVTNg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkiV7QB78eQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUcFqkb79RA  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/08/vv08_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/26/vv26_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_25.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/28/00_0315_10_5.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04   *Моя цыганская*  
В сон мне - жёлтые огни,
И хриплю во сне я :
"Повремени, повремени -
Утро мудренее!"
Но и утром всё не так,
Нет того веселья :
Или куришь натощак,
Или пьёшь с похмелья. 
В кабаках - зелёный штоф,
Белые салфетки, -
Рай для нищих и шутов,
Мне ж - как птице в клетке.
В церкви - смрад и полумрак,
Дьяки курят ладан...
Нет, и в церкви всё не так,
Всё не так, как надо! 
Я на гору впопыхах,
Чтоб чего не вышло, -
А на горе стоит ольха,
А под горою - вишня.
Хоть бы склон увить плющом -
Мне б и то отрада,
Мне бы что-нибудь ещё...
Всё не так, как надо! 
Я (тогда) по полю вдоль реки :
Света - тьма, нет Бога!
А в чистом поле - васильки,
Дальняя дорога.
Вдоль дороги - лес густой
С бабами-ягами,
А в конце дороги той -
Плаха с топорами. 
Где-то кони пляшут в такт,
Нехотя и плавно.
Вдоль дороги всё не так,
А в конце - подавно.
И ни церковь, ни кабак -
Ничего не свято!
Нет, ребята, всё не так!
Всё не так, ребята... 
_____________________ 
English Lyrics:
Variations on Gypsy Themes - 
Eh Ras 
In my dream - yellow lights,
wheezing in my sleep;
a while longer, a whole longer,
In the morning I'll be fine! 
But in the morning everything's wrong,
The joy is gone;
Either you smoke on an empty stomach,
Or you quench a hangover. 
Hey one, yes
once again;
Hey one, yes
many-many more times... 
In the bars; green tablecloths
And white napkins.
Heaven for the poor and slobs,
But for me - like a bird in a cage! 
In the church; stench and gloom,
Preachers burning incense.
No! Even in church everything's wrong,
Not as it should be. 
To the mountain I rush,
So that something there might be,
On the mountain stands an alder,
While below a cherry tree;
If only there were ivy on the slope;
I'd get some joy from it,
If only anything else;
It's not as it should be. 
Hey one, yes
once again;
Hey one, yes
many-many more times... 
Then to the field I go,
along the river bank;
Some light, some darkness - but no God!
While in the pure field; 
there are cornflowers and a distant road.
Along the road there's a deep forest
With Baba-Yaga witches;
And at the road's end;
Chopping blocks and axes. 
Somewhere the stallions dance in tune,
Unhurried and easy.
Along the road everything is wrong,
But at the end; completely. 
Neither in church nor the in the bar -
Nothing is held holy!
No, my friends; everything's wrong,
Everything's wrong, my friends! 
Hey one, yes
once again;
Hey one, yes
many-many more times...

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_09.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/00_0009_09_5.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m04a/must04A_15.mp3 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 8_26_5.mp3  *У тебя глаза, как нож:*
Если прямо ты взглянёшь,
Я забываю, кто я есть и где мой дом.
А если косо ты взглянёшь -
Как по сердцу полоснёшь
Ты холодным острым серым тесаком. 
Я здоров, к чему скрывать!
Я пятаки могу ломать,
Я недавно головой быка убил.
Но с тобой жизнь коротать -
Не подковы разгибать,
А прибить тебя морально - нету сил! 
Вспомни, было ль хоть разок,
Чтоб я из дому убёг?
Ну, когда же надоест тебе гулять?
С гаражу я прихожу,
Язык за спину заложу
И бежу тебя по городу шукать. 
Я все ноги исходил,
Велосипед себе купил,
Чтоб в страданьях облегчения была.
Но налетел на самосвал,
К Склифосовскому попал,
Навестить меня ты даже не пришла. 
И хирург, седой старик, -
Он весь обмяк и как-то сник, -
Он шесть суток мою рану зашивал.
А когда кончился наркоз,
Стало больно мне до слёз:
Для кого ж я своей жизнью рисковал? 
Ты не радуйся, змея,
Скоро выпишут меня!
Отомщу тебе тогда без всяких схем.
Я те точно говорю:
Остру бритву навострю
И обрею тебя наголо совсем.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuZYUy5ovJ8 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_16.mp3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A50Ecl-2saA http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04   *Я любил и женшин, и проказы,*
Что ни день, то новая была.
И ходили устные рассказы по району
Про мои любовные дела. 
Но, однажды, как-то на дороге
Рядом с морем, с этим не шути,
Встретил я одну из очень многих по району
На моём на жизненном пути. 
А у ей широкая натура,
А у ей - открытая душа,
А у ней - шикарная фигура,
А у меня в кармане ни гроша! 
Потому, что ей в подарок - кольца,
Кабаки, духи из первых рук.
А взамен - немного удовольствий
От её сомнительных услуг. 
Я тебе, - она сказала,  - Вася,
Дорогое самое отдам!
Я сказал: за сто рублей согласен,
А если больше - с другом пополам! 
Женщины как очень злые кони:
На дыбы, закусит удила!
Может я чего-нибудь не понял,
Но она обиделась, ушла. 
А через месяц улеглись волненья,
Через месяц вновь пришла она.
У меня такое ощущенье,
Что её устроила цена.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elOABDcEoZc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PSgeRBXzDE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHhJMlpiLR4 (Private) http://youtube.com/watch?v=3rDkY3rpBw4  http://youtube.com/watch?v=jrJlaY2cfxU (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU0hsRacc7E http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pip7odHGZFM (Private)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/35/vv35_07.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs/vv0033.mp3
??  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 378_16.mp3  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 322_24.mp3  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/a-u-de ... ezano.html    *Парус.*     (Песня беспокойства) 
А у дельфина
Взрезано брюхо винтом!
Выстрела в спину
Не ожидает никто.
На батарее
Нету снарядов уже.
Надо быстрее
На вираже! 
        Парус! Порвали, парус!
        Каюсь! Каюсь! Каюсь! 
Даже в дозоре
Можешь не встретить врага.
Это не горе -
Если болит нога.
Петли дверные
Многим скрипят, многим поют:
Кто вы такие?
Вас здесь не ждут! 
        Парус! Порвали, парус!
        Каюсь! Каюсь! Каюсь! 
Многие лета -
Тем, кто поёт во сне!
Все части света
Могут лежать на дне,
Все континенты
Могут гореть в огне, -
Только всё это -
Не по мне! 
        Парус! Порвали, парус!
        Каюсь! Каюсь! Каюсь!
__________________________________________________  _
Translation by Rifkat Arslanov  *A boat propeller smashed belly of dolphin*, oh f***!
No one expected the foully stab in his back 
Enemy's shooting; boat heavily damaged and burns
Faster, be faster on this steep turn  
Be wary! The sail has been torn up, be wary! 
I am sorry, sorry, sorry 
Even in battle you may avoid deadly step
Is it a trouble, if you today upset? 
Hinges of hinged door sometimes crunch like old screw 
Why are you here? Who welcomed you?  
Viva and Viva! To them who are singing in dream
All parts of dreamland could sink and be covered by sea 
Flourishing countries could be reduced to the dusk 
Only this horror avoid please all us

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий Памятник YouTube - Высоцкий.Памятник.  YouTube - Высоцкий "Я при жизни был рослым."Памятник(1) [Мустафиди] YouTube - Высоцкий. "Я при жизни был рослым..." Памятник(2) [Шемякин]  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/16/vv16_10.mp3
? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0014.mp3 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 432_01.mp3 Vladimir Vysotsky http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ya- ... zni-byl.ra   *Памятник*  
Я при жизни был рослым и стройным,
Не боялся ни слова, ни пули
И в обычные рамки не лез.
Но с тех пор, как считаюсь покойным,-
Охромили меня и согнули,
К пьедесталу прибив: "Ахиллес". 
Не стряхнуть мне гранитного мяса
И не вытащить из постамента
Ахиллесову эту пяту.
И железные ребра каркаса
Мертво схвачены слоем цемента -
Только судороги по хребту. 
Я хвалится косою саженью:
"Нате, смерьте!"
Я не знал, что подвергнусь суженью
После смерти.
Но в привычные рамки я всажен,-
На спор вбили,
А косую неровную сажень
Распрямили. 
И с меня, когда взял я да умер,
Живо маску посмертную сняли
Расторопные члены семьи.
И не знаю, кто их надоумил,
Только с гипса вчистую стесали
Азиатские скулы мои. 
Мне такое не мнилось, не снилось,
И считал я, что мне не грозило
Оказаться всех мёртвых мертвей,
Но поверхность на слепке лоснилась,
И могильною скукой разило
Из беззубой улыбки моей. 
Я при жизни не клал тем, кто хищный,
В пасти палец.
Подходить ко мне с меркой обычной -
Опасались.
Но по снятии мерки посмертной-
Тут же, в ванной,
Гробовщик подошёл ко мне с меркой
Деревянной. 
А потом, по прошествии года,
Как венец моего исправленья,
Крепко сбитый, литой монумент,
При огромном скопленье народа
Открывали под бодрое пенье,
Под моё,- с намагниченных лент. 
Тишина надо мной раскололась,
Из динамиков хлынули звуки,
С крыш ударил направленный свет,
Мой отчаяньем сорванный голос
Современные средства науки
Превратили в приятный фальцет. 
Я немел, в покрывало упрятан,-
Все там будем!
Я орал в то же время кастратом
В уши людям!
Саван сдернули - как я обужен!-
Нате, смерьте!
Неужели такой я вам нужен
После смерти?
Я решил: как во времени оном,
Не пройтись ли по плитам, звеня? -
И шарахнулись толпы в проулки,
Когда вырвал я ногу со стоном
И осыпались камни с меня. 
Накренился я - гол, безобразен,-
Но и падая, вылез из кожи,
Дотянулся железной клюкой,
И когда уже грохнулся наземь,
Из разодранных рупоров все же
Прохрипел я: "Похоже - живой!" 
И паденье меня и согнуло,
и сломало,
но торчат мои острые скулы
из металла!
Не сумел я, как было угодно, -
шито-крыто.
Я, напротив, ушел всенародно
из гранита.  
_______________________________________ *The monument* 
When alive I was shapely and lordly,
Feared nothing them bullets and feelings,
Didn't fit a conventional frame.
but as soon as my death was recorded,
They hobnailed and lamed the Achilles
On the pedestal of here fame. 
Can't shake off my flesh made of granite,
Can't extract my world-famous heel
From this foundation cement of mine,
And the iron ribs embedded in it,
The armature I cripplingly feel
Sending spasms up the back of the spine. 
I used to brag about my broad shoulders:
"Measure'em, a whole crooked yard!"
Didn't know they would fit fooolscap folders
Of judgments on the deceased bard.
A conventional frame, I got shoved into one
As if on some crazy fixed bet,
And as for the shoulders, well, son of a gun,
They straightened out even that. 
And no sooner did I up and pass away
They my kith'n'kin had themselves a race
To make a death mask of the dead master.
Who put them up to it, I can't say,
but for sure the Asiatic bones of my face
Got clean shaved off the dazzling plaster. 
Never reckoned on this even dreaming,
Never thought that my fate, even sleeping,
Was to end up the deadest of stiffs.
But the plaster surface was gleaming,
And sepulchral boredom was seeping
From my gaping smile without teeth. 
When alive I'd never stick a finger in
The mouth of a lout.
To come to me with the usual yardstick
They'd think twice about.
But I died, and then and
there on the cot
The undertaker measured
me with his rod. 
Then a year had passed, flown fast,
And to crown the newly straightened-out me,
For the poeple who came, thronged and horded,
They unveiled a bust that was huge and robust,
To the deafening roar of loud-speaking glee,
Of my own lovely songs, pre-recorded. 
Suddenly shattered above me was silence,
Sound burst forth from the loudspeaking battery,
Floodlights lit up the theatrical set-up...
And lo, by the powers of modern science,
The voice once voiceless with agony
Had turned to a pleasing falsetto. 
Well, I was dumbstruck in my white shroud.
"Such in our common share!"
This I shouted, a loud-mouthed castrato,
Into the crowd's ear.
They tore the shroud from me: How thin'e is!
"Death, 'tis thy doing."
Do you really need me like this,
My own shoe-in? 
Hollow sound the Commander's grim footsteps.
Thought I: I'll have me an amble of old,
Take a walk where flagstones and echoes meet.
So I did. The crowds scrammed - what a mess!
As I wrenched my leg free from the mould,
And I let the rubble fall away at my feet. 
I leant forward a neked and monstruous lump,
Out of my skin, trying to stand up straight.
Tumbling down, I reached for my rod of iron...
Even so, when I hit the ground with a thump,
From the busted-up loudspeakers I brayed,
"I'm alive!", and it sounded a lot finer. 
And that fall, it both broke me
And bent me.
And again my jawbones protrude
From the metal.
Didn't manage the way it was wanted,
On the quiet.
Made my exit publicly flaunted,
Out of granite.
___________
De Cate & Nevrozov Translation

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Марина Влади Я несла свою беду http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hirMyGSTM78 YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Я несла свою беду YouTube - Я несла свою беду  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-b2US68CDs (private)  13. 'Я несла свою Беду...' — на Яндекс.Видео  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ya- ... yu-bedu.ra  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m05a/must05A_05.mp3  - Поёт жена поэта *Марина Влaди*    *Беда*  
Я несла свою Беду
По весеннему по льду.
Надломился лёд, душа оборвалася.
Камнем под воду пошла,
А беда - хоть тяжела -
А за острые края задержалася. 
И беда с того вот дня
Ищет по свету меня,
Слухи ходят вместе с ней, с кривотолками.
А что я не умерла,
Знала голая земля
Да еще перепела с перепёлками. 
Кто из них сказал ему,
Господину моему,
Только выдали меня, проболталися.
И, от страсти сам не свой,
Он отправился за мной,
А за ним беда с молвой привязалися. 
Он настиг меня, догнал,
Обнял, на руки поднял.
Рядом с ним в седле беда ухмылялася.
Но остаться он не мог,
Был всего один денёк,
А беда на вечный срок задержалася.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eonv8E--Hxo  (В Мексике) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNRCR4qNQAU  (В Мексике) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuAgC--E0_k  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/08/vv08_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_07.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/48/00_0451_03_5.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs/vv0032.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=20 
?  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 378_08.mp3    *Мы вращаем землю*  
От границы мы Землю вертели назад - 
Было дело сначала,- 
Но обратно её закрутил наш комбат, 
Оттолкнувшись ногой от Урала.  
Наконец-то нам дали приказ наступать, 
Отбирать наши пяди и крохи,- 
Но мы помним, как солнце отправилось вспять 
И едва не зашло на востоке.  
Мы не меряем Землю шагами,
Понапрасну цветы теребя,-
Мы толкаем её сапогами - 
от себя, от себя! 
И от ветра с востока пригнулись стога, 
Жмется к скалам отара. 
Ось земную мы сдвинули без рычага, 
Изменив направленье удара.  
Не пугайтесь, когда не на месте закат, 
Судный день - это сказки для старших,- 
Просто Землю вращают куда захотят 
Наши сменные роты на марше.  
Мы ползём, бугорки обнимаем, 
Кочки тискаем - зло, не любя,
И коленями Землю толкаем - 
От себя, от себя! 
Здесь никто б не нашёл, даже если б хотел, 
Руки кверху поднявших. 
Всем живым ощутимая польза от тел: 
Как прикрытье используем павших.  
Этот глупый свинец всех ли сразу найдёт, 
Где настигнет - в упор или с тыла?
Кто-то там впереди навалился на дот - 
И Земля на мгновенье застыла.  
Я ступни свои сзади оставил,
Мимоходом по мёртвым скорбя,- 
Шар земной я вращаю локтями - 
От себя, от себя! 
Кто-то встал в полный рост и, отвесив поклон, 
Принял пулю на вдохе,- 
Но на запад, на запад ползёт батальон, 
Чтобы солнце взошло на востоке.  
Животом - по грязи, дышим смрадом болот, 
Но глаза закрываем на запах. 
Нынче по небу солнце нормально идёт, 
Потому что мы рвёмся на запад. 
Руки, ноги - на месте ли, нет ли, - 
Как на свадьбе росу пригубя, 
Землю тянем зубами за стебли - 
На себя! От себя!
________________________________________________  *WE TURN THE WORLD*  
 From the frontier we made the earth turn in reverse
(That was at the beginning)
But our squadron commander corrected its course
As his boots sent the Urals spinning 
At last we were given the word to attack,
To retake every inch that we prized so -
But we never forgot how the sun, turning back,
Almost sank on the Eastern horizon. 
With our feet our advance we don't measure,
Nor vainly the flowers do we crush.
With our boots we apply all our pressure,
And we push! And we push! 
In the wind from the east the stacked hay is laid low 
And the sheep huddle up to the rocks as, 
Without using a fulcrum, directing the blow, 
We turn the earth round on its axis.  
Have no fear when the sun fails to set in the West,
For Doomsday's a tale for the old ones.
The earth's just rotated wherever is best 
At the will of our marching battalions.  
We cling to the low hills for protection - 
Hating this evil so much. 
We press down on the earth, our knees flexing, 
And we push! And we push! 
In this place shall you find not one soldier alive, 
Ready to hand himself over. 
But the corpses are useful to those who survive. 
To the living the dead offer cover. 
Will this stupid lead finish us all off at once,
From the rear, or point-blank find its bullet? 
Ahead someone's stormed an emplacement for guns, 
And the earth has stood still for a minute.  
My footsteps I've left with my fellows - 
I mourn for each poor fallen soul. 
I turn the earth's sphere with my elbows - 
And I pull! And I pull! 
A soldier stands up, and then instantly falls, 
Got by a slug in the gizzard.
But westward, still westward our company crawls 
To make sure that the sun rises eastward.  
We crawl through the mud ignoring the stench 
With which the dank marsh is infested. 
The sun from its usual path does not flinch, 
For we've burst through the battle-lines westward. 
Like wedding guests, fresh dews we sample
Careless whether our limbs are still whole. 
Our teeth take the earth by the stubble, 
And we push! And we pull!

----------


## Lampada

" "Райские яблоки" ("Я умру, говорят..." и "Я когда-то умру...") - _одно из самых загадочных стихотворений-песен Владимира Высoцкого. Оно опубликовано практически во всех изданиях поэта - и везде по-разному, но, как правило, с обязательной оговоркой о том, что рукописи песни и фонограммы её исполнения содержат массу вариантов и разночтений._ ..." (с)  http://v-vysotsky.narod.ru/statji/2007/ ... /text.html  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yibgOdxteUw YouTube - РАЙСКИЕ ЯБЛОКИ (В.С. Высоцкий) YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий Райские яблоки YouTube - Высоцкий - "Я когда-то умру..." Райские яблоки. Vysotsky - 1977 Запись: Москва, у Г.Вайнера, 21.10.78  YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Райские яблоки YouTube - Высоцкий в записях Шемякина - Райские Яблоки  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv07_11.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/16/vv16_11.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06   *Райские яблоки*  
Я когда-то умру - мы когда-то всегда умираем...
Как бы так угадать, чтоб не сам - чтобы в спину ножом!
Убиенных щадят, отпевают и балуют раем -
Не скажу про живых, но покойников - мы бережём. 
В грязь ударю лицом, завалюсь покрасивее набок,
И ударит душа на ворованных клячах в галоп!
В дивных райских садах наберу бледно-розовых яблок.
Жаль - сады сторожат, и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
Прискакали, гляжу - пред очами не райское что-то:
Неродящий пустырь, и сплошное ничто - беспредел.
И среди ничего возвышались литые ворота,
И огромный этап у ворот на ворота глядел. 
Как ржанет коренной! Я смирил его ласковым словом,
Да репьи из мочал еле выдрал и гриву заплел.
Седовласый старик что-то долго возился с засовом,
И кряхтел и ворчал, и не смог отворить - и ушёл. 
И измученный люд не издал ни единого стона,
Лишь на корточки вдруг с онемевших колен пересел.
- Здесь малина, братва, нас встречают малиновым звоном!..
Все вернулось на круг, и распятый над кругом висел. 
И апостол-старик, он над стражей кричал, комиссарил,
Он позвал кой-кого, и затеяли вновь отворять.
Кто-то палкой с винтом, поднатужась, об рельсу ударил,
И как ринулись все в распрекрасную ту благодать! 
Я узнал старика по слезам на щеках его дряблых:
Этот Петр старик - он апостол, а я - остолоп.
Вот и кущи-сады, в коих прорва мороженных яблок.
Но сады сторожат - и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
Всем нам блага подай, да и много ли требовал я благ?
Мне - чтоб были друзья, да жена, чтобы пала на гроб,
Ну а я уж для них наворую бессемечных яблок.
Жаль, сады сторожат и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
В онемевших руках свечи плавились, как в канделябрах,
А тем временем я снова поднял лошадок в галоп.
Я набрал, я натряс этих самых бессемечных яблок!
И за это меня застрелили без промаха в лоб... 
И погнал я коней прочь от мест этих гиблых и зяблых,
Кони - головы вверх, но и я закусил удила!
Вдоль обрыва, с кнутом, по-над пропастью - пазуху яблок
Я тебе привезу - ты меня и из рая ждала! 
_________________________
Данная редакция зафиксирована в правленном беловом автографе и на фонограмме, записанной В.Тумановым (не позднее 1978 г.). Впоследствии поэт переработал текст, однако итоговая редакция в законченном виде не сохранилась. Все более поздние исполнения (как домашние, так и публичные) представляют собой не вполне успешные попытки автора восстановить текст во второй редакции по памяти (поэт время от времени сбивается, спетое порой представляет собою неудачные (либо более удачные) контаминации различных вариантов, содержит сюжетные провалы и т.п.). Не дошла до нас поздняя редакция и на бумаге.
Текст ранней редакции приводится по упомянутой рукописи, с которой, к тому же, В.Высoцкий исполнял его во время записи для В.Туманова. Рукопись содержит ряд вариантов, среди которых при подготовке текста отдано предпочтение использованным автором при исполнении с листа. Варианты отдельных строк, имеющиеся в тексте на фонограмме, в беловике отсутствуют. Это строка 19: Неродивший=Неродящий (кстати, и в дальнейшем Высoцкий исполнял именно так); строка 26: я смирил его даром овсовым; строка 37: Вон=Вот. 
Всеволод КОВТУН   *Я умру, говорят,*
мы когда-то всегда умираем.
Съезжу на дармовых,
если в спину сподобят ножом, —
Убиенных щадят,
отпевают и балуют раем...
Не скажу про живых,
а покойников мы бережём. 
В грязь ударю лицом,
завалюсь покрасивее набок —
И ударит душа
на ворованных клячах в галоп!
Вот и дело с концом:
в райских кущах покушаю яблок,
Подойду, не спеша —
вдруг апостол вернёт, остолоп? 
...Чур меня самого!
Наважденье, знакомое что-то:
Неродивший пустырь
И сплошное ничто — беспредел.
И среди ничего
возвышались литые ворота,
И этап-богатырь —
тысяч пять — на коленках сидел. 
Как ржанёт коренник —
[укротил] его ласковым словом,
Да репей из мочал
еле выдрал и гриву заплёл.
Пётр-апостол, старик,
что-то долго возился с засовом,
И кряхтел, и ворчал,
и не смог отворить — и ушёл. 
Тот огромный этап
не издал ни единого стона —
Лишь на корточки вдруг
с онемевших колен пересел.
Вон следы пёсьих лап...
Да не рай это вовсе, а зона!
Всё вернулось на круг,
и распятый над кругом висел. 
Мы с конями глядим:
вот уж истинно — зона всем зонам.
Хлебный дух из ворот —
это крепче, чем руки вязать!
Я пока невредим,
но и я нахлебался озоном,
Лепоты полон рот,
и ругательства трудно сказать. 
Засучив рукава,
пролетели две тени в зелёном,
С криком: «В рельсу стучи!»
пропорхнули на крыльях бичи.
Там малина, братва,
нас встречают малиновым звоном!
Нет, звенели ключи...
Это к нам подбирали ключи. 
Я подох на задах —
на руках на старушечьих дряблых,
Не к Мадонне прижат,
Божий сын, а — в хоромах холоп.
В дивных райских садах
просто прорва мороженных яблок,
Но сады сторожат —
и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
Херувимы кружат,
ангел окает с вышки — занятно.
Да не взыщет Христос —
рву плоды ледяные с дерев.
Как я выстрелу рад —
ускакал я на землю обратно,
Вот и яблок принёс,
их за пазухой телом согрев. 
Я вторично умру —
если надо, мы вновь умираем.
Удалось, бог ты мой, —
я не сам, вы мне пулю в живот.
Так сложилось в миру —
всех застреленных балуют раем,
А оттуда — землёй, —
бережёного Бог бережёт. 
В грязь ударю лицом,
завалюсь после выстрела набок.
Кони хочут овсу,
но пора закусить удила.
Вдоль обрыва с кнутом
по-над пропастью пазуху яблок
Я тебе принесу,
потому — и из рая ждала.
____________________________________________   *Я когда-то умру — мы когда-то всегда умираем*.
Как бы так угадать, чтоб не сам — чтобы в спину ножом:
Убиенных щадят, отпевают и балуют раем...
Не скажу про живых, а покойников мы бережём. 
В грязь ударю лицом, завалюсь покрасивее набок —
И ударит душа на ворованных клячах в галоп!
В дивных райских садах наберу бледно-розовых яблок...
Жаль, сады сторожат и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
Прискакали. Гляжу — пред очами не райское что-то:
Неродящий пустырь и сплошное ничто — беспредел.
И среди ничего возвышались литые ворота,
И огромный этап у ворот на ворота глядел. 
Как ржанёт коренной! Я смирил его ласковым словом,
Да репьи из мочал еле выдрал, и гриву заплёл.
Седовласый старик что-то долго возился с засовом —
И кряхтел и ворчал, и не смог отворить — и ушёл. 
И огромный этап не издал ни единого стона,
Лишь на корточки вдруг с онемевших колен пересел.
Здесь малина, братва, — оглушило малиновым звоном!
Всё вернулось на круг, и распятый над кругом висел. 
И апостол-старик — он над стражей кричал-комиссарил —
Он позвал кой-кого, и затеяли вновь отворять...
Кто-то палкой с винтом, поднатужась, об рельсу ударил —
И как ринулись все в распрекрасную ту благодать! 
Я узнал старика по слезам на щеках его дряблых:
Это Пётр-старик — он апостол, а я остолоп.
Вот и кущи-сады, в коих прорва мороженых яблок...
Но сады сторожат и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
Всем нам блага подай, да и много ли требовал я благ?!
Мне — чтоб были друзья, да жена — чтобы пала на гроб, 
Ну а я уж для них наворую бессемечных яблок...
Жаль, сады сторожат и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
В онемевших руках свечи плавились, как в канделябрах,
А тем временем я снова поднял лошадок в галоп.
Я набрал, я натряс этих самых бессемечных яблок —
И за это меня застрелили без промаха в лоб. 
И погнал я коней прочь от мест этих гиблых и зяблых, 
Кони — головы вверх, но и я закусил удила.
Вдоль обрыва с кнутом по-над пропастью пазуху яблок
Я тебе привезу — ты меня и из рая ждала!   
__________________________________________________  _____  http://www.bernardhoskin.com/paradise.mp3
Поёт Вernard Hoskin  
As they say, I will die – people tend to die sooner or later,
But I'd rather be killed – hate to die on my own, paralyzed.
Not to those alive – to the dead do we really cater,
Taking care of them, chanting, promising them Paradise. 
Stabbed, I'll fall in the mud, fall apart, so handsome and hapless,
And my soul will rush on a stolen mare towards the sky;
In the Paradise gardens I'll pick several pink seedless apples,
But the gardens are watched, and the guards zap you right
in the eye. 
Eden was the last name for the place where I came with
my mare –
Barren grayness around, it's a kingdom of 'Nothing & Nix',
And in front of the gate in the center of that nowhere
Several thousand inmates would silently stand on their knees. 
Then my mare would neigh – so I calmed her with
handfuls of oats,
And I pulled out the burs from her pasterns and plaited
her mane ...
A gray-haired old man tried to open the gate, swearing oaths,
But he failed to unlock it and quit, swearing dirty again. 
I at once understood – it is Peter, the doorman of Eden,
And he is the apostle, and I am an ass, passing by;
In the Paradise gardens picking apples is strictly forbidden,
And the gardens are watched, and the guards zap you
right in the eye.
Those folks at the gate neither groaned nor uttered a sound,
They just squatted, because knees went numb due to
long kneeling there;
Dogs left prints on the sand – oh, my God, it's a prison compound!!
It is not Paradise, though the Crucified soared in the air. 
I am looking around – other prisons must envy this prison!
Smell of bread from the gate – it holds better than shackles
and chains.
I am safe so far, but too much of the ozone has risen,
I am nearly choked, I can't curse as it gives me great pains. 
I do not ask for much – though others adore goods and chattels,
All I need is my friends and a wife who will wail when I die,
And for them I will steal in the Paradise gardens some apples,
But the gardens are watched, and the guards zap you right in the eye. 
Saints in khaki are clad, from the doghouse cherubim swear;
Ice-cold apples I pick, into my shirt those apples I slip,
And then – bang! – here's the shot, I am killed in the eye,
and my mare
Takes me down to the Earth, madly galloping back on this trip. 
We may die once again – only this time in Eden it happens,
Then the soul will trot down the old
familiar track.
Out of Eden I carry a shirtful of pink
seedless apples,
I will bring them to you, 'cause you waited for me to come back! 
________________________

----------


## Lampada

Фотографии Владимира Высоц.кого на сайте:  http://www.rusactors.ru/v/index.shtml

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Песенка о слухах - Vladimir Vissotsky Владимир Высоцкий - Песенка о слухах - YouTube.flv - YouTube YouTube - В.Высоцкий "О слухах" YouTube - В. Высоцкий IV YouTube - Высоцкий: "Сколько слухов наши уши поражает..".  (Private) YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий Песенка о слухах.wmv YouTube - . Владимир Высоцкий - Песенка о слухах HQ - YouTube  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_11.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_16.mp3 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 322_17.mp3    *Слухи*  
Сколько слухов наши уши поражает.
Сколько сплетен разъедает, словно моль.
Ходят слухи, будто все подорожает, абсолютно,
А особенно - поваренная соль. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
- Слушай, слышал? Под землёю город строят,
Говорят, на случай ядерной войны...
- Вы слыхали? Скоро бани все закроют
Повсеместно. Навсегда. И эти сведенья верны. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
- А вы знаете? Мамыкина снимают.
За разврат его, за пьянство, за дебош,
И, кстати, вашего соседа забирают,
Негодяя, потому, что он на Берию похож. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
- Ой, что деется! Вчерась траншею рыли,
Так откопали две коньячные струи.
- Говорят, шпионы воду отравили.
Самогоном. Ну, а хлеб, теперь из рыбьей чешуи. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
- Это что еще. Теперь всё отменяют,
Отменили даже воинский парад.
Говорят, что скоро всё позапрещают
В бога душу. Скоро всё к чертям собачьим запретят. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
Закаленные во многих заварухах,
Слухи ширятся, не ведая преград.
Ходят сплетни, что не будет больше слухов.
Абсолютно. Ходят слухи, будто сплетни запретят. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
И поют друг другу - шепотом ли, вкрик ли -
Слух дурной всегда звучит в устах кликуш.
А к хорошим слухам люди не привыкли,
Говорят, что это выдумки и чушь. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwuORukTdsM  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/07-a_lju..._i_roptali.mp3  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/36/vv36_11.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=935.07 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...rack_number=07    *А люди всё роптали и роптали*,
А люди справедливости хотят:
"Мы в очереди первыми стояли, 
А те, кто сзади нас, уже едят!" 
Им объяснили, чтобы не ругаться:
"Мы просим вас, уйдите, дорогие!
Те, кто едят, — ведь это иностранцы,
А вы, прошу прощенья, кто такие?" 
А люди всё роптали и роптали,
Но люди справедливости хотят:
"Ну как же так?! Мы в очереди первыми стояли, 
А те, кто сзади нас, уже едят!" 
Им снова объяснил администратор:
"Я вас прошу, уйдите, дорогие!
Те, кто едят, — ведь это ж делегаты,
А вы, прошу прощенья, кто такие?" 
Но люди всё роптали и роптали —
Наверно, справедливости хотят:
"Ну как же так?! Ведь мы ещё...
Ну как же так?! Ну ещё...
Ведь мы в очереди первыми стояли,
А те, кто сзади нас, уже едят!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lNljRp53Nw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqier4pUcQA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3-L5ccNhDw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j1FqXt0Ejc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRxi1x3nssQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbjRrycLKtU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znSqeooMEug http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE03Uqt5mPA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr-SbWeZKXI  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18 http://video.mail.ru/mail/kiryushin1980/2589/3039.html  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/26/vv26_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_20.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/08/vv08_06.mp3 http://kulichki.com/vv/pesni/kak-zasmot ... ynche.html    *Купола* 
"_Михаилу Шемякину.
Также иногда называется "Песня о России", "Песня о Петровской Руси" "_ 
Как засмотрится мне нынче, как задышится!
Воздух крут перед грозой, крут да вязок. 
Что споётся мне сегодня? Что услышится?
Птицы вещие поют, да все из сказок! 
Птица Сирин мне радостно скалится,
веселит, зазывает из гнёзд.
А напротив - тоскует, печалится,
травит душу чудной Алконост. 
Словно семь заветных струн
зазвенели в свой черёд:
это птица Гамаюн
надежду подаёт! 
В синем небе, колокольнями проколотом,
медный колокол, медный колокол
то ль возрадовался, то ли осерчал.
Купола в России кроют чистым золотом,
чтобы чаще Господь замечал... 
Я стою, как перед вечною загадкою,
пред великою да сказочной страною,
перед солоно да горько-кисло-сладкою,
голубою, родниковою, ржаною. 
Грязью чавкая, жирной да ржавою,
вязнут лошади по стремена,
но влекут меня сонной державою,
что раскисла, опухла от сна. 
Словно семь богатых лун
на пути моём встаёт -
то мне птица Гамаюн
надежду подает. 
Душу сбитую да стёртую утратами,
да каменьями, перекатами, -
если до крови лоскут истончал, -
залатаю золотыми я заплатами,
чтобы чаще Господь замечал...
_______________________________________________
Translation by Ilya Shambat 
How I'll see it now, how I'll breathe it in?
Air is harsh before the lightning, harsh and choking.
How I'll hear it all today, how I will sing.
From the fairy tales the wise birds are singing. 
The bird Sirin is joyfully grinning,
Making happy, calling from nests.
And against him is now despairing,
Wounds the soul the strange Alkonost. 
Just like seven promised strings
Ring without stop -
Thus the bird Gamayun
Imparting hope! 
In the blue sky, pierced with belltowers,
Copper bell, copper bell,
Will be joyful or will be sore.
Russian cupolas are dressed in pure gold
That the good Lord would notice them more. 
I stand, like before an timeless mystery,
Before great and fairy-tale country.
Before salty - bitter - sweet and sour land
Blue, spring-water, and full of rye. 
Eating dirt fat till the rust,
Horses go down till stirrups,
But they pull me with sleepy great power
That has rotted, bloated from sleep. 
The soul, beaten with losses and sorrows, 
The soul, torn till it's narrow,
If till blood the cloth has been worn,
I will patch with the golden patches
That the good Lord will notice it more.
_____________________________
DOMES 
How is it to see today, how is it to breathe?
The air is thick before storm, thick and viscous.
What am I to sing today, what am I to hear?
Birds, fatidic are singing, they are all from myths. 
Birds of Sirin are joyfully grinning
And amusing, and urging to their nests,
And, across them, pining and grieving,
Soul tormenting are odd birds of Alkonost. 
As if the seven precious strings
Rang out in their turn.
This is birds of Gamayun
Are suggesting hope. 
In the blue sky, punctured by belfries,
There's brass toll, there's a brass toll.
If it has rejoiced or got cross...
Domes in Russia are finished with pure gold
So the Lord took more notice of Hers. 
I am standing, as if before an eternal riddle,
Before a land, fabulous and great,
Before salty- as well as bitter-sour-sweet,
Blue, spring, rye. 
Champing, floundering in mud, fat and rusty,
Up to stirrups, horses get stuck,
Yet they grag me along by a drowsy land
That is limp and swollen from slumber. 
As if seven gorgeous moons
By my way were rising up.
This is birds of Gamayun
Are suggesting hope. 
To the soul, confused by losses, by bereavements,
To the soul, worn away by disagreements,
Lest the skin be thinned away till it bleeds,
I'll aply the patches of pure gold
So the Lord took more notice of Hers.  
V. Chetin

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANiOnPLe0u4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymlsyW82ppM  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5PlgV5IaE8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho6EK2-D8jU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlGDe0dEyXY  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmuJ3bkz6UM Поёт Елена Камбурова  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/09/vv09_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day/00_0707_01_5.mp3   *Песня о Земле* 
Кто сказал: "Всё сгорело дотла,
Больше в землю не бросите семя!"?
Кто сказал, что Земля умерла?
Нет, она затаилась на время. 
Материнства не взять у Земли,
Не отнять, как не вычерпать моря.
Кто поверил, что Землю сожгли?
Нет, она почернела от горя. 
Как разрезы, траншеи легли,
И воронки, как раны, зияют.
Обнажённые нервы Земли
Неземное страдание знают. 
Она вынесет всё, переждёт, 
Не записывай Землю в калеки!
Кто сказал, что Земля не поёт,
Что она замолчала навеки?! 
Нет! Звенит она, стоны глуша,
Изо всех своих ран, из отдушин,
Ведь Земля — это наша душа, 
Сапогами не вытоптать душу! 
Кто сказал, что Земля умерла?
Нет, она затаилась на время.
__________________________________________________   *"Song About Earth"* Translated by Eugenia Weinstein 
Who could say: "All was burned to a crisp,
Earth will never again be fertile!"?
Who could say that it ceased to exist? 
No, it quieted down for a while. 
Earth of motherhood try to bereave —
It"s as hard as to empty an ocean.
Who believes Earth was burned, who believes?
No, it blackened of grief and commotion. 
Gash-like trenches are running across.
Gaping wide, crater wounds never cured,
Laying bare all Earth"s bare nerves,
Which unspeakable pain have endured.
It"ll wait, it"ll bear anything, —
Called a cripple will hardly be ever!
Who would argue that Earth doesn"t sing?
Who would say it"s been silenced forever?! 
No! It muffles its groans in a call,
Every wound of it sings, every hole!
Earth is our soul, after all, —
How can boots trample down a soul?! 
Who believes Earth was burned, who believes?
No, it quieted down for a while...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4OX3I3G28I http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBwJxoAswHE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEJRa148jLg  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL_jL6Ur3z4  (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmWDVBkUdXY (Поёт ребёнок)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs/vv0002.mp3    *Пожары* 
Пожары над страной все выше, жарче, веселей,
Их отблески плясали - два притопа, три прихлопа,
Но вот Судьба и Время пересели на коней,
А там - в галоп, под пули в лоб, -
И мир ударило в озноб
От этого галопа. 
Шальные пули злы, слепы и бестолковы,
А мы летели вскачь - они за нами влёт.
Расковывались кони, и горячие подковы
Летели в пыль на счастье тем, кто их потом найдёт. 
Увертливы поводья, словно угри,
И спутаны и волосы и мысли на бегу,
А ветер дул - и расправлял нам кудри,
И расплетал извилины в мозгу. 
Ни бегство от огня, ни страх погони ни при чем,
А Время подскакало, и Фортуна улыбалась,
И сабли седоков скрестились с солнечным лучом, -
Седок - поэт, а конь - пегас.
Пожар померк, потом погас,
А скачка разгоралась. 
Ещё не видел свет подобного аллюра, -
Копыта били дробь, трезвонила капель.
Помешанная на крови слепая пуля-дура
Прозрела, поумнела вдруг и чаще била в цель. 
И кто кого - азартней перепляса,
И кто скорее - в этой скачке опоздавших нет,
А ветер дул, с костей сдувая мясо
И радуя прохладою скелет. 
Удача впереди и исцеление больным,
Впервые скачет Время напрямую - не по кругу,
Обещанное «завтра» будет горьким и хмельным.
Легко скакать, врага видать,
И друга тоже - благодать!
Судьба летит по лугу! 
Доверчивую Смерть вкруг пальца обернули -
Замешкалась она, забыв махнуть косой, -
Уже не догоняли нас и отставали пули...
Удастся ли умыться нам не кровью, а росой? 
Пел ветер все печальнее и глуше,
Навылет Время ранено, досталось и Судьбе.
Ветра и кони, и тела и души
Убитых выносили на себе.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CRzH3_vVVk  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1699.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=396.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=880.33 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=489.30 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.14 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.30 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=975.06  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_07.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_13.mp3    *О нашей встрече - что там говорить*,
Я ждал её, как ждут стихийных бедствий,
Но мы с тобою сразу стали жить,
Не опасаясь пагубных последствий. 
Я сразу сузил круг твоих знакомств,
Одел, обул и вытащил из грязи,
Но за тобой тащился длинный хвост,
Длиннющий хвост твоих коротких связей. 
Потом я помню бил друзей твоих,
Мне с ними было как-то неприятно,
Хотя, быть может, были среди них
Наверняка отличные ребята. 
О чём просила - делал мигом я
Я каждый день старался сделать ночью брачной.
Из-за тебя под поезд прыгнул я,
Но, слава Богу, не совсем удачно. 
Если б ты меня ждала в тот год,
Когда меня отправили на дачу,
Я б для тебя украл весь небосвод,
И две звезды кремлёвские впридачу. 
И я клянусь, последний буду гад;
"Не ври, не пей, и я прощу измену,
И подарю тебе Большой театр,
И малую спортивную арену". 
И вот теперь я к встрече не готов,
Боюсь тебя, боюсь речей интимных,
Как жители японских городов
Боятся повторенья Хиросимы.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T08d2nvibss http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWy0NASC-B0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxomGHwGcWI  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 377_05.mp3  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_08.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_03.mp3   *"Як" - Истребитель*  
Я - "Як" - истребитель, мотор мой звенит
Небо - моя обитель.
А тот, который во мне сидит,
Считает, что он - истребитель. 
В этом бою мною "юнкерс" сбит,
Я сделал с ним что хотел,
А тот, который во мне сидит,
Изрядно мне надоел. 
Я в прошлом бою навылет прошит,
Меня механик заштопал.
А тот, который во мне сидит,
Опять заставляет в штопор. 
Из бомбардировщика бомба несёт
Смерть аэродрому.
А, кажется, стабилизатор поёт:
"Мир вашему дому!" 
Вот сзади заходит ко мне "мессершмитт",
Уйду, я устал от ран.
Но тот, который во мне сидит,
Я вижу, решил на таран. 
Что делает он?! Вот сейчас будет взрыв!
Но мне не гореть на песке.
Запреты и скорости все перекрыв
Я выхожу из пике. 
Я главный, а сзади, ну, чтоб я сгорел,
Где же он, мой ведомый?
Вот он задымился, кивнул и запел:
"Мир вашему дому!" 
И тот, который в моем черепке,
Остался один и влип.
Меня в заблужденье он ввел и в пике
Прямо из мертвой петли. 
Он рвёт на себя и нагрузки вдвойне,
Эх, тоже мне, летчик-асс!
Но снова приходится слушаться мне
И это в последний раз. 
Я больше не буду покорным, клянусь,
Уж лучше лежать на земле.
Но что ж он не слышит как бесится пульс?
Бензин, моя кровь на нуле! 
Терпенью машины бывает предел,
И время его истекло.
И тот, который во мне сидел,
Вдруг ткнулся лицом в стекло. 
Убит, наконец-то лечу налегке,
Последние силы жгу,
Но что это, что?! Я в глубоком пике
И выйти никак не могу! 
Досадно, что сам я немного успел,
Но пусть повезёт другому.
Выходит, и я напоследок спел:
" Мир вашему дому!
Мир вашему дому!!!"

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - &#x202a;ВЛАДИМИ YouTube - &#x202a;Высоцкий - Дом хрустальный&#x202c;&rlm; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuZWTMNPyKw  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1092.02 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1346.28 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=397.04 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.14 (без сопровождения) http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=936.07  (без сопровождения)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/41/vv41_02.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06    *Дом хрустальный*...
(Из к/ф "Хозяин тайги") 
Если я богат, как царь морской,
Крикни только мне: "Лови блесну!" -
Мир подводный и надводный свой,
Не задумываясь, выплесну. 
Пр:
Дом хрустальный на горе для неё,
Cам, как пёс бы, так и рос в цепи.
Родники мои серебряные,
Золотые мои россыпи! 
Если беден я, как пёс, один,
И в дому моём - шаром кати,
Ведь поможешь ты мне, Господи,
Не позволишь жизнь скомкати! (И не дашь мне...) 
Пр. 
Не сравнил бы любую с тобой -
Хоть казни меня, расстреливай.
Посмотри, как я любуюсь тобой, -
Как мадонной Рафаэлевой! 
Пр. 
__________________________ 
If King Neptunes wealth belonged to me,
"Catch the bait" is all youd need to shout.
My realms under and above the sea -
Id not hesitate to bail them out. 
She would have a crystal house on a hill;
Id be bound just like a chain-bred hound.
Shed have silver that from my rivers spills,
Gold that fills my rills and sacred ground! 
If I were poor as a lonely dog
And my home had nothing there but need,
I would call on you to help me, God -
Dont allow my life to go to seed! 
She would have a crystal house on a hill;
Id be bound just like a chain-bred hound.
Shed have silver that from my rivers spills,
Gold that fills my rills and sacred ground! 
Theres no woman quite like you for me.
Execute me, shoot me, give me hell -
See, I gaze on you adoringly
Like on Madonna by Raphael. 
She would have a crystal house on a hill;
Id be bound just like a chain-bred hound.
Shed have silver that from my rivers spills,
Gold that fills my rills and sacred ground! 
© Margaret & Stas Porokhnya. Translation, 2008

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwQNjZ1mQ1U http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RQ2ujKi2MM  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=489.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.18  http://inecs.radio-msu.net/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=489.18 http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=66032   *Неудачник*   *Сколько лет, сколько лет*
Всё одно и тоже.
Денег нет, женщин нет,
Да и быть не может. 
Сколько лет воровал,
Сколько лет старался, -
Мне б скопить капитал,
Ну а я спивался... 
Ни кола, ни двора,
И ни рожи с кожей,
И друзей ни хрена,
Да и быть не может. 
Сколько лет воровал,
Сколько лет старался, -
Мне б скопить капитал,
Ну а я спивался... 
Так только водка на троих,
Только пика с червой.
Комом все блины мои,
А не только первый...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwCb_9BdUcM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrwAl2-UWV4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TtnBCwIn_0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9kjvkLwNxA  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1063.17 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=977.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1674.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=886.11 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.17  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_02.mp3   *Лирическая песня, или Несостоявшийся роман* (посв. В. Абдулову)  *У неё всё своё - и бельё, и жильё.*
Ну, а я ангажирую угол у тети.
Для неё - всё свободное время моё.
На неё я гляжу из окна, что напротив. 
У неё каждый вечер не гаснет окно.
И вчера мне лифтер рассказал за полбанки:
У неё два знакомых артиста кино
И один популярный артист из Таганки. *** 
И пока у меня в ихнем ЖЭКе рука,
Про неё я узнал очень много нюансов:
У нее старший брат - футболист "Спартака",
А отец - референт в министерстве финансов. 
Я скажу, что всегда на футболы хожу,
На "Спартак", и слова восхищенья о брате.
Я скажу, что с министром финансов дружу
И что сам, как любитель, играю во МХАТе. 
У неё, у неё на окошке герань,
У неё, у неё занавески в разводах.
А у меня, у меня на окне ни хрена,
Только пыль, только старая пыль на комодах. 
Ничего! Я куплю лотерейный билет,
И тогда мне останется ждать так недолго.
И хотя справедливости в мире и нет,
По нему обязательно выиграю "Волгу".
-----------------  _ * Высoцкий сам-то и был популярным артистом Театра на Таганке._

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MQh1992hpg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKyh4gnhJzs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBIjvsusqsQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAxUo34zNxM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHBDGN3V2G8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12fcwp7vyNk  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/46/vv46_14.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/26/vv26_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/39/vv39_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_18.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/34/vv34_02.mp3    *Баллада о детстве*  Час зачатья я помню неточно, -
Значит, память моя - однобока, -
Но зачат я был ночью, порочно
И явился на свет не до срока. 
Я рождался не в муках, не в злобе, -
Девять месяцев - это не лет!
Первый срок отбывал я в утробе, -
Ничего там хорошего нет. 
Спасибо вам, святители,
Что плюнули, да дунули,
Что вдруг мои родители
Зачать меня задумали - 
В те времена укромные,
Теперь - почти былинные,
Когда срока огромные
Брели в этапы длинные. 
Их брали в ночь зачатия,
А многих - даже ранее, -
А вот живет же братия -
Моя честна компания! 
Ходу, думушки резвые, ходу!
Слова, строченьки милые, слова!..
В первый раз получил я свободу
По указу от тридцать восьмого. 
Знать бы мне, кто так долго мурыжил, -
Отыгрался бы на подлеце!
Но родился, и жил я, и выжил, -
Дом на Первой Мещанской - в конце. 
Там за стеной, за стеночкою,
За перегородочкой
Соседушка с соседушкою
Баловались водочкой. 
Все жили вровень, скромно так, -
Система коридорная,
На тридцать восемь комнаток -
Всего одна уборная. 
Здесь на зуб зуб не попадал,
Не грела телогреечка,
Здесь я доподлинно узнал,
Почем она - копеечка. 
...Не боялась сирены соседка
И привыкла к ней мать понемногу,
И плевал я - здоровый трехлетка -
На воздушную эту тревогу! 
Да не все то, что сверху, - от бога, -
И народ "зажигалки" тушил;
И, как малая фронту подмога -
Мой песок и дырявый кувшин. 
И било солнце в три ручья
Сквозь дыры крыш просеяно,
На Евдоким Кирилыча
И Гисю Моисеевну. 
Она ему: "Как сыновья?"
"Да без вести пропавшие!
Эх, Гиська, мы одна семья -
Вы тоже пострадавшие! 
Вы тоже - пострадавшие,
А значит - обрусевшие:
Мои - без вести павшие,
Твои - безвинно севшие". 
...Я ушел от пеленок и сосок,
Поживал - не забыт, не заброшен,
И дразнили меня: "Недоносок", -
Хоть и был я нормально доношен. 
Маскировку пытался срывать я:
Пленных гонят - чего ж мы дрожим?!
Возвращались отцы наши, братья
По домам - по своим да чужим... 
У тети Зины кофточка
С драконами да змеями,
То у Попова Вовчика
Отец пришел с трофеями. 
Трофейная Япония,
Трофейная Германия...
Пришла страна Лимония,
Сплошная Чемодания! 
Взял у отца на станции
Погоны, словно цацки, я, -
А из эвакуации
Толпой валили штатские. 
Осмотрелись они, оклемались,
Похмелились - потом протрезвели.
И отплакали те, кто дождались,
Недождавшиеся - отревели. 
Стал метро рыть отец Витькин с Генкой, -
Мы спросили - зачем? - он в ответ:
"Коридоры кончаются стенкой,
А тоннели - выводят на свет!" 
Пророчество папашино
Не слушал Витька с корешом -
Из коридора нашего
В тюремный коридор ушел. 
Да он всегда был спорщиком,
Припрут к стене - откажется...
Прошел он коридорчиком -
И кончил "стенкой", кажется. 
Но у отцов - свои умы,
А что до нас касательно -
На жизнь засматривались мы
Уже самостоятельно. 
Все - от нас до почти годовалых -
"Толковищу" вели до кровянки, -
А в подвалах и полуподвалах
Ребятишкам хотелось под танки. 
Не досталось им даже по пуле, -
В "ремеслухе" - живи не тужи:
Ни дерзнуть, ни рискнуть, - но рискнули
Из напильников делать ножи. 
Они воткнутся в легкие,
От никотина черные,
По рукоятки легкие
Трехцветные наборные... 
Вели дела обменные
Сопливые острожники -
На стройке немцы пленные
На хлеб меняли ножики. 
Сперва играли в "фантики"
В "пристенок" с крохоборами, -
И вот ушли романтики
Из подворотен ворами. 
...Спекулянтка была номер перший -
Ни соседей, ни бога не труся,
Жизнь закончила миллионершей -
Пересветова тетя Маруся. 
У Маруси за стенкой говели, -
И она там втихую пила...
А упала она - возле двери, -
Некрасиво так, зло умерла. 
Нажива - как наркотика, -
Не выдержала этого
Богатенькая тетенька
Маруся Пересветова. 
Но было все обыденно:
Заглянет кто - расстроится.
Особенно обидело
Богатство - метростроевца. 
Он дом сломал, а нам сказал:
"У вас носы не вытерты,
А я, за что я воевал?!" -
И разные эпитеты. 
...Было время - и были подвалы,
Было дело - и цены снижали,
И текли куда надо каналы,
И в конце куда надо впадали. 
Дети бывших старшин да майоров
До ледовых широт поднялись,
Потому что из тех коридоров,
Им казалось, сподручнее - вниз. 
1975
.
_______________________________ 
The Ballad of Childhood  
I’m afraid I don’t know the precise
Hour in which they conceived me, although
They conceived me at night, and in vice.
Not in virtue - that much I do know. 
I was not born in pain or in gloom.
Nine months is not nine years, I daresay.
And I did my first term in the womb,
Not in gaol, but it’s all much the same. 
How can I thank you, angels dear.
You chanted out the magic word -
My parents had the bright idea
To up and bring me in this world, 
In those unblest times long ago -
Now something out of folklore tales -
When endless columns used to go
To serve their endless terms in gaols, 
Some nabbed right on conception night,
And others, earlier even,
Yet here we are, we are all right.
Me and my gang, thank heaven! 
Get away, gloomy thoughts, do not tease me!
My best verse my best words will set free.
For the first time in life, they released me
In 1938, by decree (1). 
If I knew who kept me in the cooler,
I would pay back the scoundrel, the fiend,
Still, I lived, I lived really and truly -
In an old Moscow street, at the end. 
Here, in the next room, there would be
A super row - you couldn’t snooze.
The neighbours there, both he and she,
Enjoyed their daily doze of booze. 
Here, everyone lived modestly,
In comfort somewhat dubious:
There was just one amenity -
One loo to forty cubicles. 
On walls in winter grew hoar-frost.
The kids would be too cold to bawl,
And here I learnt how much it cost
To make two loose ends meet at all. 
Air alerts didn’t worry the neighbour,
Ma made out like she was unafraid,
I, a brave healthy three-year-old shaver,
Didn’t give a good damn for those raids. 
Not all things from the sky are divine -
Folks kept fighting incendiary bombs,
So I offered toy buckets of mine
To the soldiers of that Front-at-Home. 
Through shattered roofing shone the sun,
The rays kept cutely peering in
At Gisya, an old Jewish crone,
And Russian peasant Yevdokim. 
She asks about his sons, "What’s new?"
"Both missing, they’re telling me.
But you - you carry your cross, too.
Ah Gisya, we’re one family. 
Yes, we’re one family - perhaps
You feel it all, like Russians feel;
Your sons are, guiltless, in the camps,
My sons have fallen in the field." 
I was long out of rompers and diapers,
I don’t think I was then too much bother.
People teased me, and called whipper-snapper.
Though I was a kid like any other. 
Black-out curtains I’d try to tear down:
Germans beaten! Now all fears were gone.
Dads and brothers were now back in town,
Coming home - sometimes not to their own. 
A nylon blouse with snakes - nor bad! -
Our Auntie Zina these days wore.
That was because Volodka’s Dad
Returned home with the spoils of war. 
The spoils of war from Germany,
The spoils of war from far Japan -
Hail from the Land of Lemony,
The fairy Suitcase Land! 
When I met Father, I said, - "Please,
Give me those shoulder straps to wear."
And all around, evacuees
Were streaming back home in a tear. 
They looked round and then settled back slowly,
Sobered up after vodka and beers.
Those who waited in vain, stopped their howling,
Those who didn’t, just ran out of tears. 
Vitka’s Dad built the new Underground;
When we asked him what for, he replied:
"All our staircases somehow lead down,
And some tunnels can lead towards light." 
But Vitka did not care a straw
For his wise Dad’s prophetic words.
So he went down our corridor
And ended up as a jailbird. 
But he was just that kind of lad,
Bound for a bad end - one could tell.
Like his Dad said, our staircase led
Him straight into a prison cell. 
Well, fathers have their fine ideas.
But we were learning to think, too:
Of life, and of life’s mysteries,
We took an independent view. 
Everywhere, kids were arguing, screaming,
Fights broke out amid bloodthirsty yells.
In their basements, teenagers were dreaming -
Blowing up German tanks, and themselves (2). 
Not a bullet for them - they had missed it
What a life, doing time at trade schools;
Neither courage nor risk - but they risked it.
They made knives out of steel files, the fools. 
And later someone would get killed -
A knife would slide into a lung,
All nicotined, up to the hilt -
And yet another would die young. 
The times were hard, all things were tight.
The snotty jailbirds did a trade:
The Krauts on construction sites
Exchanged their hand-made knives for bread. 
At first they played at petty theft
And fooled at cards, them silly mugs,
And then the young romantics left
Their native gutter to play thugs. 
An old woman, our Auntie Maria,
Never feared either God or her neighbours.
When she died, this small-time profiteer,
She’d gained millions through her shameless labours. 
Neighbours went without food all about,
And she drank in her room on the sly,
But one day she dropped dead, just fagged out -
Such a lousy and sad way to die. 
It looked like money was her dope -
She got an overdose.
Alone with millions, she would mope.
And then she croaked, the louse. 
The people came, and peered, and found
An ordinary room, no more.
Our worker from the Underground,
He felt particularly sore. 
He pulled the house down, and he swore:
"You’re greenhorns, now, but you take me -
What did I fight for, in the war?"
Plus words banned in mixed company. 
There were times when we all lived like herrings,
There were times when the prices were lowered,
Dams were built, and the builders were buried,
Rivers flowed where they ought to have flowed (3). 
Sergeants’ children, the children of majors
Ended up in Siberian camps -
All because in our house the staircases
All led down - there were none leading up.   
1. The Decree in question dealt with maternity leaves. Ever in these days, "decree" is often used as a euphemism for pregnancy. 
2. A recurrent episode in World War II on the Russian front: in the absence of other defences against tanks, soldiers would tie several hand grenades round their body and throw themselves under a tank. The episode figured in several wartime films. 
3. These are all signs of the times - the late 1940s and early 1950s: prices were lowered (after first being raised, but no one seems to remember that), great canals were built (by prison labour), and grandiose plans were made for the "transformation of nature", heller known as "ecological disaster" at present.

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m03/must03_02.mp3 http://youtube.com/watch?v=rFiVCSfqzMI  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/kog ... ye-svoj.ra  *Марш футбольной команды "Медведей"*  
 Когда лакают
       Святые свой нектар и шерри-бренди
               И валятся на травку и под стол,
Тогда играют
       Никем непобедимые "Медведи"
               В кровавый, дикий, подлинный футбол. 
               В тиски медвежие
               Попасть к нам - не резон,
               Но где же наши лапы - нежные
               Для наших милых девочек и жен. 
                       Нам выпадает карта
                       От травмы до инфаркта.
                       Мы ожидаем фарта,
                       Мы - ангелы азарта! 
Вперед, к победе!
       Соперники растоптаны и жалки, -
               Мы проучили, воспитали их.
Но вот "Медведи"
       Приобретают свежие фиалки
               И навещают в госпитале их. 
               Тиски медвежие
               Не выдержит иной,
               Но, в общем, мы - ребята нежные
               С пробитою, но светлой головой. 
                       Нам выпадает карта -
                       От травмы до инфаркта.
                       Мы ожидаем фарта,
                       Мы - ангелы азарта! 
А нам забили, -
       Не унывают смелые "Медведи",
               Они не знают на поле проблем.
А на могиле
       Все наши мэри, доротти и сэди
               Потоком слёз зальют футбольный шлем. 
               В тиски медвежие
               К нам попадет любой,
               А впрочем, мы - ребята нежные
               С травмированной детскою душой. 
                       Нам выпадает карта -
                       От травмы до инфаркта.
                       Мы ожидаем фарта,
                       Мы - ангелы азарта! 
И пусть святые
       Пресытившись едой и женским полом,
               На настоящих идолов глядят, -
"Медведи" злые
       Невероятным, бешеным футболом
               Божественные взоры усладят. 
               Тиски медвежие
               Смыкаются, визжат.
               Спасите наши души нежные,
               Нетронутые души медвежат!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfkLgX5UnfM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQukui1LL2o  С Ниной Шацкой  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0025.mp3   *Сначала было Слово...*  
Музыка  - *Е. Геворгян  А. Геворгян*  
Сначала было Слово печали и тоски,
        Рождалась в муках творчества планета, -
        Рвались от суши в никуда огромные куски
        И островами становились где-то. 
 И, странствуя по свету без фрахта и без флага
 Сквозь миллионолетья, эпохи и века,
 Менял свой облик остров, отшельник и бродяга,
 Но сохранял природу и дух материка. 
        Сначала было Слово, но кончились слова,
        Уже матросы Землю населяли, -
        И ринулись они по сходням вверх на острова,
        Для красоты назвав их кораблями. 
 Но цепко держит берег - надежней мертвой хватки, -
 И острова вернутся назад наверняка,
 На них царят морские - особые порядки,
 На них хранят законы и честь материка. 
        Простите нас, Наука, за эту параллель,
        За вольность в толковании теорий, -
        И если уж сначала было слово на Земле,
        То это, безусловно, - слово "море"!

----------


## Gerty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z29y6xq_MeI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olZIue1LNBQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4oIZdxQkSA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je-VZWUPKIE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTIzR-xTjiE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3m_XQ_tUT8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_18.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_18.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m06/must06_05.mp3   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=17  
Моя любимая песня Высoцкого
------
"*Милицейский протокол*""  
Считать по-нашему — мы выпили не много. 
Не вру, ей-бога. Скажи, Серёга!
И если б водку гнать не из опилок,
То чё б нам было с пяти бутылок! 
...Вторую пили близ прилавка в закуточке, 
Но это были ещё цветочки.
Потом — в скверу, где детские грибочки... 
Вот потом не помню — дошёл до точки. 
Я пил из горлышка, с устатку и не евши, 
Но как стекло был: остекленевший. 
А уж когда коляска подкатила,
Тогда в нас было семьсот на рыло! 
Мы, правда, третьего насильно затащили.
Ну, тут промашка — переборщили. 
А что очки товарищу разбили,
Так то портвейном усугубили. 
Товарищ первый нам сказал, что, мол, уймитесь, 
Что — не буяньте, что — разойдитесь.
На "разойтись" я сразу ж согласился — 
И разошёлся, и расходился!  
Но если я кого ругал — карайте строго!
Но это — вряд ли. Скажи, Серёга! 
А что упал, так то — от помутненья,
Орал не с горя — от отупенья. 
...Теперь дозвольте пару слов без протокола.
Чему нас учит семья и школа?
Что жизнь сама таких накажет строго.
Тут мы согласны. Скажи, Серёга! 
Вот он проснётся утром — протрезвеет — скажет:
Пусть жизнь осудит, пусть жизнь накажет!
А вы отпустите — вам же легче будет:
Ну чего возиться, раз жизнь осудит! 
Вы не глядите, что Серёжа всё кивает, —
Он соображает, всё понимает! 
А что молчит, так это от волненья, 
От осознанья и просветленья. 
Не запирайте, люди, — плачут дома детки, 
Ему ж — до Химок, а мне — в Медведки!.. 
Да, всё равно: автобусы не ходят,
Метро закрыто, в такси не содят. 
Приятно всё-таки, что нас хоть тут уважают: 
Гляди — подвозят, гляди — сажают! 
Разбудит утром не петух, прокукарекав, —
Сержант подымет, то есть как человеков!  
Нас даже с музыкой проводят, как проспимся. 
Я рупь заначил — опохмелимся! 
И всё же, брат, трудна у нас дорога!
Эх, бедолага! Ну, спи, Серёга!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIQy7ppj6Rg http://youtube.com/watch?v=0QR3RXtvKRU  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 344_17.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/dl ... a-noch.ram   *Ноль семь*   _Людмиле Орловой_ 
Для меня эта ночь вне закона. 
Я пишу - по ночам больше тем. 
Я хватаюсь за диск телефона 
И набираю вечное 07. 
	Девушка, здравствуйте! 
	Как вас звать?  Тома. 
	Семьдесят вторая! Жду, дыханье затая! 
	Быть не может, повторите, я уверен - дома! 
	А, вот уже ответили... Ну, здравствуй, - это я! 
Эта ночь для меня вне закона. 
Я не сплю, я кричу - поскорей! 
Почему мне в кредит, по талону 
Предлагают любимых людей? 
	Девушка! Слушайте!  
	Семьдесят вторая! 
	Не могу дождаться, и часы мои стоят. 
	К дьяволу все линии, я завтра улетаю! 
	А, вот уже ответили... Ну, здравствуй, - это я! 
Телефон для меня, как икона, 
Телефонная книга - триптих, 
Стала телефонистка мадонной, 
Расстоянья на миг сократив. 
	Девушка, милая!  
	Я прошу, продлите! 
	Вы теперь, как ангел, - не сходите ж с алтаря! 
	Самое главное - впереди, поймите, 
	Вот уже ответили... Ну, здравствуй, - это я! 
Что, опять поврежденье на трассе? 
Что, реле там с ячейкой шалят? 
Все равно, буду ждать, я согласен 
Начинать каждый вечер с нуля! 
	07, здравствуйте!
	Снова я. Что вам?
	Нет! Уже не нужно. Нужен город Магадан.
	Я даю вам слово, что звонить не буду снова.
	Просто друг один узнать, как он бедняга, там. 
Эта ночь для меня вне закона.
Ночи все у меня не для сна.
А усну - мне приснится мадонна,
На кого-то похожа она. 
	Девушка, милая!
	Снова я, Тома!
	Не могу дождаться, и часы мои стоят.
	Да, меня. Конечно, я. Да, я, конечно, дома! 
	- Вызываю. Отвечайте. - Здравствуй, это я!
________________________________________________  *07*
Translation by Serge Elnitsky 
In my mind -- I'm an outlaw, this evening. 
My heart's racing, a minute a mile. 
With a calmness that might be deceiving, 
The familiar Oh-Seven I dial.  
   Hello, operator. What's your name? Lizzie. 
   Here's the area code, I hope the line is free. 
   No, please do try again, I'm sure it won't stay busy, 
   Ah, now someone's picking up... Honey, hi! It's me.  
Both impatient and angry I'm feeling, 
I don't care whether push comes to shove -- 
Why can't I, without onerous billing, 
Ever speak to the people I love?  
   Operator, listen! We should be more thorough! 
   Here's another number... Where, dammit, could she be? 
   To hell with all the phone lines, I'm flying out tomorrow! 
   Ah, now someone's picking up... Honey, hi! It's me.  
Like an icon to me is the phone, now, 
The directory's now my Koran. 
Operator, you're now my Madonna, 
Turning far into near, on demand.  
   Operator, please! Tonight you cannot falter, 
   Getting through tonight is crucial, can't you see? 
   You're my angel now, so don't step off the altar -- 
   Ah, now someone's picking up... Honey, hi! It's me.  
What, a problem again with the cable? 
A repair crew has just been dispatched? 
That's OK -- I am willing and able 
To begin every evening from scratch!  
   Operator, yes, I know at night it's hardest, 
   I've lost track of time here, I've been up since three; 
   Yes, of course, yes, yes, I will accept the charges! 
   -- Now connecting... Please stand by... -- Honey, hi! It's me.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - "Бегают по лесу стаи зверей..." Vysotsky http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qowmW2ealr8  14. Заповедник — на Яндекс.Видео  http://kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/begayu ... u-stai.ram http://kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/begayu ... -stai2.ram   *Заповедник*  
Бегают по лесу стаи зверей -
Не за добычей, не на водопой:
Денно и нощно они егерей
Ищут весёлой толпой. 
Звери, забыв вековечные страхи,
С твёрдою верой, что все по плечу,
Шкуры рванув на груди как рубахи,
Падают навзничь - бери не хочу! 
Сколько их в кущах,
Сколько их в чащах -
Рёвом ревущих,
Рыком рычащих,
Сколько бегущих,
Сколько лежащих -
В дебрях и кущах,
В рощах и чащах! 
Рыбы пошли косяком против волн -
Черпай руками, иди по ним вброд!
Сколько желающих прямо на стол,
Сразу на блюдо - и в рот! 
Рыба не мясо - она хладнокровней -
В сеть норовит, на крючок, в невода:
Рыбы погреться хотят на жаровне, -
Море по жабры, вода не вода! 
Сколько их в кущах,
Сколько их в чащах -
Скопом плывущих,
Кишмя кишащих,
Друг друга жрущих,
Хищных и тощих -
В дебрях и кущах,
В чащах и рощах! 
Птица на дробь устремляет полет -
Птица на выдумки стала хитра:
Чтобы им яблоки всунуть в живот,
Гуси не ели с утра. 
Сильная птица сама на охоте
Слабым собратьям кричит: "Сторонись!" -
Жизнь прекращает в зените, на взлёте,
Даже без выстрела падая вниз. 
Сколько их в кущах,
Сколько их в чащах -
Выстрела ждущих,
В силки летящих,
Сколько плывущих,
Сколько парящих
В дебрях и кущах,
В рощах и чащах! 
Шубы (шкуры) не хочет пушнина носить -
Так и стремится в капкан и в загон, -
Чтобы людей приодеть, утеплить,
Рвётся из кожи вон. 
В ваши силки - призадумайтесь, люди! -
Прут добровольно в отменных мехах
Тысячи сот в иностранной валюте,
Тысячи тысячей в наших деньгах. 
В рощах и чащах,
В дебрях и кущах
Сколько рычащих,
Сколько ревущих,
Сколько пасущихся,
Сколько кишащих
Мечущих, рвущихся,
Живородящих,
Серых, обычных,
В перьях нарядных,
Сколько их, хищных
И травоядных,
Шерстью линяющих,
Шкуру меняющих,
Блеющих, лающих,
Млекопитающих,
Сколько летящих,
Бегущих, ползущих,
Сколько непьющих
В рощах и кущах
И некурящих
В дебрях и чащах,
И пресмыкающихся,
И парящих,
И подчиненных,
И руководящих,
Вещих и вящих,
Рвущих и врущих -
В рощах и кущах,
В дебрях и чащах! 
Шкуры - не порчены, рыба - живьём,
Мясо - без дроби - зубов не сломать, -
Ловко, продуманно, просто, с умом,
Мирно - зачем же стрелять! 
Каждому егерю - белый передник!
В руки - таблички: "Не бей!", "Не губи!"
Всё это вместе зовут - заповедник, -
Заповедь только одна: не убий! 
Но сколько в рощах,
Дебрях и кущах -
И сторожащих,
И стерегущих,
И загоняющих,
В меру азартных,
Плохо стреляющих,
И предынфарктных,
Травящих, лающих,
Конных и пеших,
И отдыхающих
С внешностью леших,
Сколько их, знающих
И искушенных,
Не попадающих
В цель, разозленных,
Сколько дрожащих,
Портящих шкуры,
Сколько ловящих
На самодуры,
Сколько их, язвенных,
Сколько всеядных,
Сетью повязанных
И кровожадных,
Полных и тучных,
Тощих, ледящих -
В дебрях и кущах,
В рощах и чащах!
-----------------------------------------  *The nature reserve*  _Translation by Andrey Kneller_ 
Animal herds are swarming through copses
Not looking for water nor for a snack
They are fiercely pursuing hunters and horses
In their happy and cheerful flock 
Beasts have forgotten the elderly curse
And decided to face whatever still haunts them
Like uncomfortable shirts, they rip open their furs
They fall to the ground - but nobody wants them 
There are many in thickets, lurking and crawling
Annoying like crickets, weeping and bawling
Yowling and raving, hissing and flirting
Attention craving and self-supporting 
The fish is swimming against powerful waves
You can virtually walk on it towards the ford
Wanting for once to be caught, each fish raves
To fall on the plate... and down the throat 
The fish is cold-blooded, unlike the meat
It longs to get trapped in the fishermen's net
It dreams of a spot on the stove, near the heat
With the broth by its gills, there's nothing to dread 
There are many swamps, slavishly swimming
Covered with lumps, beamingly gleaming
Sluggishly sleeping and hibernating
Dinner retrieving and dinner awaiting 
Even the birds crave for shrapnel in flight
Slowly becoming more agile and neat
Just so the apples could fit loosely inside -
The thoughtful geese had nothing to eat 
Courageous bird shows its power in hunting
It screams to the weak, "Allow me to pass!"
Then takes its own life with a wailing grunting,
Without shots being fired, it aims for the grass 
There are many on branches, quietly squealing
Sitting in bunches, strange and appealing
Bawling and raving, signing and flirting
Attention craving and self-supporting 
Fur-bearing beasts are tired of sweating
They desperately try to get shot and get caught
Not sharing their warmth is really degrading
And they often dream of shedding their coat
Just think for a minute, it's kind of funny -
Walking into our banks by themselves
Thousands of dollars in effortless money
As fabulous fur stocks itself on the shelves 
There are many in thickets, many in bushes
Annoying like crickets, voluptuously luscious
Engagingly raving, ferociously flirting
Attention craving and self-supporting
Cold-blooded, caring or simply barbarian
Pasture expending and vegetarian
Slowly decaying and microbe consuming
And self-displaying, glowing and blooming
Gloomily gleaming, harking and talking
Stirringly swimming, running and walking
Small and gigantic, strange and appealing
Raging and frantic, extensively squealing
Corrupted and evil and wickedly wild
Seemingly civil, harmless and mild
Beautiful, ravishing, radiance casting
Gradually vanishing, and century lasting
Sluggishly sleeping and hibernating
Dinner retrieving and dinner awaiting 
Fur is undamaged, fish - fresher than ever
Meat with no bullets - easy chewable food
Beautifully done, outstandingly clever
Peacefully, quietly - and no need to shoot! 
Wearing white aprons, commanded to serve,
With posters "Don't harm!" and lit up with zeal
The huntsmen protected the nature reserve
With one commandment "Thou shall not kill!" 
There are many in thickets, frantic and hectic
Annoying like crickets, guarding, protecting
With passion ignited, intensively burning
Thrilled and excited, adventure yearning
Crawling and lurking, and face concealing
Cheerless and murky, and space depleting
Loudly grunting, running and standing
With pleasure hunting, with nature blending
Roaring and yelling and peace disturbing
Harshly compelling, clustering, swarming
In bushes hiding and heavily breathing
Mosquito fighting, jumping and heaving
Awaking the sleeping, marching, parading
Dinner retrieving and dinner awaiting.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGYwfo24GZQ  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_18.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/41/vv41_18.mp3    *Девушка из Нагасаки* 
Слова Веры Имбер  *Он капитан и родина его - Марсель*.
Он обожает споры, шумы, драки,
Он курит трубку, пьет крепчайший эль
И любит девушку из Нагасаки. 
У ней следы проказы на руках,
У ней татуированные знаки,
И вечерами джигу в кабаках
Танцует девушка из Нагасаки 
 У ней такая маленькая грудь,
 И губы, губы алые как маки.
 Уходит капитан в далёкий путь
 И любит девушку из Нагасаки. 
Кораллы алые как кровь
И шёлковую блузку цвета хаки
И пылкую, и страстную любовь
Везёт он девушке из Нагасаки. 
Вернулся капитан издалека,
И он узнал, что джентельмен во фраке,
Однажды накурившись гашиша,
Зарезал девушку из Нагасаки. 
У ней такая маленькая грудь,
И губы, губы алые как маки.
Уходит капитан в далекий путь,
Не видев девушки из Нагасаки.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MTQEw9fOsAc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqe7j8V3tYY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMOCb-ONEK8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_06.mp3 http://kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/na-per ... bazare.ram  
Слова народные  *А на Перовском, на базаре* шум и тарарам,
 Продаётся все что надо, барахло и хлам.
 Бабы, тряпки и корзины, толпами народ,
 Бабы, тряпки и корзины заняли проход. 
      Есть газеты, семечки калёные,
      Сигареты, а кому лимон.
      Есть вода, холодная вода,
      Пейте воду, воду, господа. 
 Брюква, дыни, простокваша, морс и квас на льду,
 Самовары, щи и каша, всё в одном ряду.
 И спиртного там ни мало, что ни шаг буфет.
 Что сказать на счет спиртного? Недостатку нет. 
      Есть газеты, семечки калёные,
      Сигареты, а кому лимон?
      Есть вода, холодная вода,
      Пейте воду, воду, господа. 
 Вот сидит, согнувши спину баба, крепко спит,
 А собачка ей в корзину сделала визит.
 Опрокинула корзину и торговка в крик.
 "Все проклятая скотина сьела в один миг." 
      Есть газеты, семечки калёные,
      Сигареты, а кому лимон?
      Есть вода, холодная вода,
      Пейте воду, воду, господа. 
 Вдруг раздался на базаре крик: "Аэроплан."
 В лавке кто-то постарался: вывернул карман.
 Ох, ратуйте, граждане хорошие, из кармана вытащили грош.
 Так тебе и надо, не будь такой болван,
 Нечего тебе глазеть на ероплан. 
      Есть газеты, семечки калёные,
      Сигареты,а кому лимон?
      Есть вода, холодная вода.
     Пейте воду, воду, господа.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCkRTBY1Ies   
По мотивам А. Григорьева  Поговори хоть ты со мной,
Подруга семиструнная!
Душа полна такой тоской,
А ночь такая лунная! 
Вон там звезда одна горит
Так ярко и мучительно,
Лучами сердце шевелит,
Дразня его язвительно. 
Чего от сердца нужно ей?
Ведь знает без того она,
Что к ней тоскою долгих дней
Вся жизнь моя прикована... 
И сердце ведает мое,
Отравою облитое,
Что я впивал в себя ее
Дыханье ядовитое... 
Я от зари и до зари
Тоскую, мучусь, сетую...
Допой же мне - договори
Ты песню недопетую. 
Договори сестры твоей
Все недомолвки странные...
Смотри: звезда горит ярчей...
О, пой, моя желанная! 
И до зари готов с тобой
Вести беседу эту я...
Договори лишь мне, допой
Ты песню недопетую! 
____________________________________________ YouTube - Поговори хоть ты со мной... (по мотивам Ап. Григорьева) - Владимир Семёнович Высоцкий http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCkRTBY1Ies 
Поговори хоть ты со мной
Гитара, гитара семиструнная.   
Вся душа, вся душа полна тобой.
А ночь, а ночь такая лунная. 
Припев:
Да э-э-эх раз, эх, да еще раз.
Да ещё много, много, много раз.
Эх раз, да еще раз.
Да ещё много, много, много раз. 
В чистом поле васильки. /Ветер, поле, огоньки -
Вам - дальняя дорога. /Дальняя дорога
Эх сердце стонет от тоски,/ Сердце бьётся от тоски,
А в глазах тревога. 
Припев. 
На горе стоит ольха,
А под горою вишня.
Полюбил цыганку я,
А она замуж вышла. 
Припев. 
У меня жена была.
Она меня любила.
Изменила только раз,
А потом решила. 
Припев. 
Если вас целуют только раз,
Вы наверно вскрикните.
Эх раз, да еще раз.
А потом привыкните. 
Припев.
__________________________________ 
Поговори хоть ты со мной,
Гитара семиструнная!
Вся душа полна тобой,
А ночь такая лунная! 
Эх, раз, раз, да ещё раз,
Да ещё много-много раз! 
На горе стоит ольха,
А под горою - вишня.
Полюбил цыганку я -
Она замуж вышла. 
В чистом поле - васильки <вам>,
Дальняя дорога.
Сердце стонет от тоски <вам>,
А в глазах - тревога. 
У меня жена была,
Она меня любила,
Изменила только раз,
А потом решила: 
«Эх, раз, раз, да ещё раз,
Да ещё много-много раз!» 
Если вас целуют раз -
Вы, наверно, вскрикнете.
Эх, раз и ещё раз,
А потом привыкнете…    
Подруга семиструнная.
4-1      Ветер, поле, огоньки,
4-3      Сердце рвётся от тоски, 
а также две дополнительные строфы: 
Две гитары за стеной
Жалобно заныли
Вся душа полна тобой -
Милый, это ты ли? 
Эх, раз (да что ты!),
да ещё раз (да что ты!),
Да ещё много-много…   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HDevafLI4E  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1D6FE8IUps http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpvbND6tnAA

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCASEsxUwPA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAyzV9LpI_k http://youtube.com/watch?v=nT0LPT2O-qA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YURbvZJX5dM  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=418.19 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=980.03 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1061.15 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1200.10 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1348.14 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1674.33  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_10.mp3  http://kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ya-ves-v-svetu.ram  http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=71031  *Песня у микрофона* 
Я весь в свету, доступен всем глазам,-
	Я приступил к привычной процедуре:
	Я к микрофону встал как к образам...
	Нет-нет, сегодня - точно к амбразуре. 
	И микрофону я не по нутру -
	Да, голос мой любому опостылит,-
	Уверен, если где-то я совру -
	Он ложь мою безжалостно усилит. 
		Бьют лучи от рампы мне под ребра,
		Светят фонари в лицо недобро,
		И слепят с боков прожектора,
		И - жара!.. Жара!.. Жара! 
	Он, бестия, потоньше острия -
	Слух безотказен, слышит фальшь до йоты.
	Ему плевать, что не в ударе я,-
	Но пусть! Я верно выпеваю ноты! 
	Сегодня я особенно хриплю,
	Но изменить тональность не рискую,-
	Ведь если я душою покривлю -
	Он ни за что не выправит кривую. 
		Бьют лучи от рампы мне под ребра,
		Светят фонари в лицо недобро,
		И слепят с боков прожектора,
		И - жара!.. Жара!.. Жара! 
	На шее гибкой этот микрофон
	Своей змеиной головою вертит.
	Лишь только замолчу - ужалит он,-
	Я должен петь - до одури, до смерти. 
	Не шевелись, не двигайся, не смей!
	Я видел жало - ты змея, я знаю!
	И я сегодня - заклинатель змей:
	Я не пою - я кобру заклинаю! 
		Бьют лучи от рампы мне под рёбра,
		Светят фонари в лицо недобро,
		И слепят с боков прожектора,
		И - жара!.. Жара!.. Жара! 
	Прожорлив он, и с жадностью птенца
	Он изо рта выхватывает звуки,
	Он в лоб мне влепит девять грамм свинца,-
	Рук не поднять - гитара вяжет руки! 
	Опять! Не будет этому конца!
	Что есть мой микрофон - кто мне ответит?
	Теперь он - как лампада у лица,
	Но я не свят, и микрофон не светит. 
	Мелодии мои попроще гамм,
	Но лишь сбиваюсь с искреннего тона -
	Мне сразу больно хлещет по щекам
	Недвижимая тень от микрофона. 
		Бьют лучи от рампы мне под рёбра,
		Светят фонари в лицо недобро,
		И слепят с боков прожектора,
		И - жара!.. Жара!.. Жара!
--------------------------------------------   
Translation by *Ilya Shambat* 
I'm in the light, open to every eye -
I do as I do often; like an icon
I come up to a microphone; today
It's more like I'm approaching a cannon. 
And I will not rub against the microphone
Yes, my voice is loathsome to any
Yes, I know, if a lie comes on
It will augment it surely without pity. 
Rays beneath the lamp on ribs do beat me
Lamps shimmer into the face unkindly
And projectors blind from every side
And the heat! The heat! Is blind! 
Today I rant again without control,
But in the tone I don't risk making change -
For if I make a turn inside the soul
It will correct the curve with rage.  
The beast, than a blade it is more thin -
The flawless hearing, it hears lies till the iota -
It does not care that in beat I don't fit in 
But that I more completely sing the notes! 
Rays beneath the lamp on ribs do beat me
Lamps shimmer into the face unkindly
And projectors blind from every side
And the heat! The heat! Is blind! 
Upon the supple neck this microphone
Is rolling with its snake head;
If I get silent - it will sting
I have to sing - till stupor, till the end. 
Don't move, don't touch, don't dare!
I saw the sting - you are a snake, I know!
And I am like a charmer of a snake
I do not sing, I'm putting spell upon a cobra! 
Rays beneath the lamp on ribs do beat me
Lamps shimmer into the face unkindly
And projectors blind from every side
And the heat! The heat! Is blind! 
It wants to eat, and with a birdling's greed 
It takes the sounds out of the mouth,
In forehead it will put nine grams of lead
I won't raise the hands - the guitar binds them! 
Again it will not reach the end!
What is this microphone - who will respond!
Today it is like lamp against the face,
But I'm not holy, and there's no light from the microphone. 
My melodies are simpler than the scales
But barely beating from a sure tone -
I am sickly beaten on the face
By an immobile shade of microphone 
Rays beneath the lamp on ribs do beat me
Lamps shimmer into the face unkindly
And projectors blind from every side
And the heat! The heat! Is blind!
______________________________________  
A Singer at the Microphone  
I’m bathed in light, before the crowd, alone;
I’m here to give my darling public pleasure.
It’s like an icon-stand, this microphone...
But - no! Tonight, it’s more like an embrasure. 
This microphone seems to dislike, my voice -
Indeed, there’s quite a few who find it trying,
I’m sure if I make one, just one false noise -
It’ll mercilessly amplify my lying. 
Footlights beat me fiercely from below,
In the darkness, evil lanterns glow.
Spotlights blind me - I am in a spot -
And it’s hot! It’s hot! It’s hot! It’s hot! 
Tonight my voice sounds more than ever hoarse,
But I can’t change the key - I do not dare,
I know that if I slip, if I sound false,
The mike will not put right my slightest error. 
The beast is like a well-honed razor sharp.
Pitch absolute - it hears the least false quarter.
I’m not in voice - it does not give a crap:
I am onstage, I must sing as I ought to! 
Footlights beat me fiercely from below.
In the darkness, evil lanterns glow,
Spotlights blind me - I am in a spot -
And it’s hot! It’s hot! It’s hot! It’s hot! 
The snakehead writhes, keeping time with my song,
It’s rearing like a cobra before stinging.
The moment I fall silent, I am gone -
Till I drop dead, I’ll have to go on singing. 
Don’t stir, don’t move, you snake, do not you dare!
I’ve seen your tongue - you are a deadly viper!
Me, I’m a charmer, I do not sing airs.
I’m charming snakes - a latterday Pied Piper! 
Footlights beat me fiercely from below,
In the darkness, evil lanterns glow,
Spotlights blind me - I am in a spot -
And it’s hot! It’s hot! It’s hot! It’s hot! 
It’s greedy like a nestling, it will strain
To snatch voraciously at every sound.
It’s sure to put a bullet through my brain:
My hands hold the guitar, my hands are bound! 
Again!.. There is no end to this disgrace!
To what can I the microphone liken?
It’s like an icon-lamp now near my face,
But I am not a saint - and it’s no icon!      
My melodies are simpler than the scales,
But if I wander from the truthful tone,
I get a stinging smart slap in the face
From that slick shadow of the microphone!      
Footlights beat me fiercely from below,
In the darkness, evil lanterns glow.
Spotlights blind me - I am in a spot -
And it’s hot! It’s hot! 
© *Sergei Roy*. Translation, 1990
_________________________________ 
A singer in front of the microphone  
I’m on the stage - this brightly lighted space,
To start to sing on it myself I’m bracing;
A mike is like an icon that I face,
But no! It is a cannon that I’m facing! 
This mike and I - we hardly get along,
It doesn’t like my singing, no wonder!
If in the song I slip or go wrong,
This microphone will amplify my blunder! 
Blinding lamps around the stage are flashing,
At my ribs their beams are lashing, lashing,
And the footlights piercing my feet -
And the heat... the heat... the heat... 
Today my voice is very gruff and hoarse
But I can’t change the key, whatsoever...
If what I sing is insincere and false -
The mike will not correct my failed endeavor! 
This bloody mike is sensitive like hell,
It hears even when I’m erring slightly,
It cares not that I’m tonight unwell -
I have to sing these hellish notes rightly! 
Blinding lamps around the stage are flashing,
At my ribs their beams are lashing, lashing,
And the footlights piercing my feet -
And the heat... the heat... the heat... 
Its snake-like head is turning left and right,
Its pliant neck before my mouth tenses,
And if I stop my singing it can bite! -
I have to sing until I lose my senses! 
It’s not a mike - I saw its deadly sting,
It is a snake, its moves are so alarming;
I have to sing but - no! - I can’t sing!
Instead, a cobra on the stage I’m charming! 
Blinding lamps around the stage are flashing,
At my ribs their beams are lashing, lashing,
And the footlights piercing my feet -
And the heat... the heat... the heat... 
This mike’s a chick whose hunger’s never gone,
From me it snatches sounds, a starving bully,
Perhaps, it’s not a chick but it’s a gun -
From it one day, I guess, I’ll catch a bullet! 
Again I stand against this little scamp,
What is my mike? Who can explain the matter?
It’s burning now as an icon-lamp,
Though I’m no saint - the mike is no better! 
Blinding lamps around the stage are flashing,
At my ribs their beams are lashing, lashing,
And the footlights piercing my feet -
And the heat... the heat... the heat... 
My melodies are simple, but in case
I start to lie or lose my honest tone,
A shadow will slap me in the face -
A long thin shadow of a silent microphone.  
Blinding lamps around the stage are flashing,
At my ribs their beams are lashing, lashing,
And the footlights piercing my feet -
And the heat... the heat... the heat... 
© *George Tokarev*. Translation, 2001 
Edited by Robert Titterton
______________________________________ 
Before the mike  
I’m all in light and open to all eyes,
I’m setting to the regular procedure -
Before the mike as if the icons wise ...
But not, today more likely - the besieger. 
The microphone’s not over fond of me -
To my voice anyone can grow hateful, -
When off the truth I can somewhere be
It amplifies my lies to them made full. 
Shoots the tracing lighting with a blind ray,
Lamping up my face in an unkind way,
On two sides projectors dazzling beat,
And - the heat!.. the heat!.. the heat! 
Today extremely hoarse I have to wheeze,
To change the tone, however, wouldn’t dare, -
You know, if I once my conscience twist -
It won’t straighten up the curve, for fair. 
Much keener than a knife, a crafty rogue, -
A perfect pitch, can hear false iota, -
It doesn’t care I’ve lost my stroke, -
But should correct be singing out note! 
Shoots the tracing lighting with a blind ray,
Lamping up my face in an unkind way,
On two sides projectors dazzling beat,
And - the heat!.. the heat!.. the heat! 
This microphone on the adapting neck
Can listen to my uttering and bless it -
As soon as fall I silent - biting back, -
I have to sing to torpor, to a death fit. 
Stop wavering, manoeuvring you, damn!
I saw a sting - you are a snake, I know!
A cobra-charmer certainly I am:
I don’t sing - with charms a snake endow! 
Shoots the tracing lighting with a blind ray,
Lamping up my face in an unkind way,
On two sides projectors dazzling beat,
And - the heat!.. the heat!.. the heat! 
A nestling like, insatiate enough
It hangs around pecking out a sound,
Will put in me nine grams of leaden stuff, -
Arms can’t be raised - with a guitar they’re bound! 
The situation lasting over days!
What is my mike? - I’d like my mind to brighten,
An icon-lamp it is before my face, -
Not holy I’m, the mike can neither lighten. 
Shoots the tracing lighting with a blind ray,
Lamping up my face in an unkind way,
On two sides projectors dazzling beat,
And - the heat!.. the heat!.. the heat! 
My melodies are simpler than a scale,
But whenever I lose a candid tone -
My cheeks slapping badly doesn’t fail
A shadow immobile ’f microphone.  
Shoots the tracing lighting with a blind ray,
Lamping up my face in an unkind way,
On two sides projectors dazzling beat,
And - the heat!.. the heat!.. the heat! 
© *Natalie Golightly*. Translation, 2000

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - "В куски разлетелась корона..." В.С. Высоцкий http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj74ZRkr2hk  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.23  http://kulichki.com/vv/pesni/v-kuski-ra ... orona.html Vladimir Vysotsky  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=880.15  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=10.07 (Исполняет Дима Межевич)   *Песня белых офицеров*
Написана для спектакля "10 дней, которые потрясли мир" и исполнялась только в спектакле.  *В куски разлетелася корона,* 
Нет державы, нет и трона. 
Жизнь России и законы - 
Все к чертям! 
И мы, словно загнанные в норы, 
Словно пойманные воры, 
Только кровь одна с позором 
Пополам.  
И нам ни черта не разобраться - 
С кем порвать и с кем остаться, 
Кто за нас, кого бояться, 
Где пути, куда податься - 
Не понять! 
Где дух? 
Где честь? 
Где стыд? 
Где свои, а где чужие? 
Как до этого дожили, 
Неужели на Россию нам плевать?  
Позор - всем, кому покой дороже, 
Всем, кого сомненье гложет, 
Может он или не может 
Убивать. 
Сигнал!... И по-волчьи, и по-бычьи 
И как коршун на добычу.
Только воронов покличем 
Пировать. 
Эй, вы! Где былая ваша твердость, 
Где былая ваша гордость? 
Отдыхать сегодня - подлость! 
Пистолет сжимает твердая рука. 
Конец, 
Всему 
конец. 
Все разбилось, поломалось, 
Нам осталось только малость - 
Только выстрелить в висок иль во врага.
________________________ *Debris remaining from the crown...* 
Debris - Debris remaining from the crown
With no state, no throne around
There is no country left to govern -
All is damned!
And we'r - hased to holes like hunted game,
Caught like thieves to face the blame,
There's only blood and shame,
To withstand! 
For us, it's impossible to find,
With whom to split, with whom to bind,
Who's with us and whom to mind,
Where to go, where to unwind - we can't tell.
Where's spirit? Where's honor? Where's guilt?
Where are friends and where are strangers,
How did we neglect this danger,
Do we wish to cast this land to hell? 
And shame - On all of those who value rest
On those, whose conscience is a pest,
Who cannot choose in all this mess
To kill.
A call!... And like a bull during a fray,
Like a hawk - after a prey,
Seducing ravens all to stay
For the meal. 
Hey you! Where's the strength that lit your face?
Where's the pride with which we've gazed?
To rest today - it's a disgrace!
Grip the pistol in your hand and go!
An end! To all an end!
All is broken, all seems brittle
We are left with just a little, -
Aiming at the temple or the foe.  
© Andrey Kneller. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Уголовный кодекс /Ugolovnii codeks -В.Высоцкий YouTube - Высоцкий: "Уголовный Кодекс". YouTube - Высоцкий YouTube - Высоцкий.Уголовный кодекс..wmv  http://kulichki.com/masha/vysotsky/pesn ... chemu.html http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/36/vv36_10.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_15.mp3   *Уголовный кодекс*  *Нам ни к чему сюжеты и интриги*,- 
Про всё мы знаем, про всё, чего ни дашь. 
Я, например, на свете лучшей книгой 
Считаю кодекс уголовный наш.  
И если мне неймётся и не спится 
Или с похмелья нет на мне лица - 
Открою кодекс на любой странице, 
И не могу, читаю до конца.  
Я не давал товарищам советы, 
Но знаю я - разбой у них в чести. 
Вот только что я прочитал про это: 
Не ниже трех, не свыше десяти.  
Вы вдумайтесь в простые эти строки,- 
Что нам романы всех времен и стран! 
В них всё - бараки, длинные, как сроки, 
Скандалы, драки, карты и обман.  
Сто лет бы мне не видеть этих строчек - 
За каждой вижу чью-нибудь судьбу! 
И радуюсь, когда статья - не очень: 
Ведь всё же повезёт кому-нибудь...  
И сердце бьётся раненою птицей, 
Когда начну свою статью читать. 
И кровь в висках так ломится, стучится, 
Как мусора, когда приходят брать. 
"Мусор*а*" - милиционеры (жаргон)

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DZT-kXtpPDM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNjjrU_fZJk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsF2dvKu8Eg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN4ZFl-1YN8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CrySTc6IBA  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_16.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_06.mp3 http://kulichki.com/masha/vysotsky/pesn ... a-est.html
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 018_16.mp3   *Серебряные струны* или *Гитара* 
У меня гитара есть - расступитесь, стены! 
    Век свободы не видать из-за злой фортуны! 
    Перережьте горло мне, перережьте вены, 
    Только не порвите серебряные струны!  
    Я зароюсь в землю, сгину в одночасье. 
    Кто бы заступился за мой возраст юный? 
    Влезли ко мне в душу, рвут её на части, 
    Только не порвите серебряные струны!  
    Но гитару унесли - с нею и свободу. 
    Упирался я, кричал: - Сволочи! Паскуды! 
    Вы втопчите меня в грязь, бросьте меня в воду,  
    Только не порвите серебряные струны!  
    Что же это, братцы? Не видать мне, что ли, 
    Ни денёчков светлых, ни ночей безлунных? 
    Загубили душу мне, отобрали волю, 
    А теперь порвали серебряные струны!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjVHLxiaHdk  (Private) http://youtube.com/watch?v=U6He_tRuyvI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juBUq9dN6wE  (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ojGJflng4k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWPzhIMf4w0  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_14.mp3 
?  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 377_07.mp3  http://kulichki.com/masha/vysotsky/pesn ... oldat.html   *Солдаты группы "Центр"*  _Песня немецких солдат.  Написана к спектаклю "Павшие и живые"._ 
Солдат всегда здоров,
Солдат на всё готов,-
И пыль, как из ковров,
Мы выбиваем из дорог. 
И не остановиться,
И не сменить ноги,-
Сияют наши лица,
Сверкают сапоги! 
    По выжженной равнине -
    За метром метр -
    Идут по Украине
    Солдаты группы "Центр". 
    На "первый-второй" рассчитайсь!
        Первый-второй...
    Первый, шаг вперед! - и в рай.
        Первый-второй...
    А каждый второй - тоже герой,-
    В рай попадёт вслед за тобой.
        Первый-второй,
        Первый-второй,
        Первый-второй... 
А перед нами всё цветёт,
За нами все горит.
Не надо думать - с нами тот,
Кто всё за нас решит. 
Весёлые - не хмурые -
Вернёмся по домам,-
Невесты белокурые
Наградой будут нам! 
    Всё впереди, а ныне -
    За метром метр -
    Идут по Украине
    Солдаты группы "Центр". 
    На "первый-второй" рассчитайсь!
        Первый-второй...
    Первый, шаг вперед! - и в рай.
        Первый-второй...
    А каждый второй - тоже герой,-
    В рай попадёт вслед за тобой.
        Первый-второй,
        Первый-второй,
        Первый-второй...
___________
И всё мы понимаем, 
Нам трусость не с руки, 
И только не тускнеют 
Солдатские штыки.   
________________________ 
Soldiers of the "Center" 
The soldier is always healthy,
The soldier at all ready
And dust from the carpet,
We made of roads. 
And do not stop
And do not change their feet -- 
The light illuminates our faces 
And the boots that shine! 
On the plains burned --
Meter after meter
They go to Ukraine 
Soldiers of the "Center".  
In row two forward march! 
A two... 
The first step forward! - And in heaven.
A two ...
And every second - also a hero --
In the wake of paradise will get you. 
A two ... 
A two... 
A two...  
Before us is everything in bloom, 
Behind us is all burned
I do not think is with us,
Who decides everything for us. 
Be cheerful not sad
When back at home
The blonde girls 
Will be our prize! 
All forward, is now 
Meter after meter
They come to Ukraine 
Soldiers of the "Center".  
In row two forward march! 
A two ... 
First, step forward! - In paradise
The first-second...
And every second - also a hero --
In the wake of paradise will get you. 
A two ... 
A two ... A two ...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrfy0giIw8o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrUwngI1E34 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNIsPtPHv9c  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_27.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/35/vv35_02.mp3 http://kulichki.com/masha/vysotsky/pesn ... gorlo.html   *Сыт я по горло, до подбородка*. 
	Даже от песен стал уставать. 
	Лечь бы на дно, как подводная лодка, 
	Чтоб не могли запеленговать.  
	Друг подавал мне водку в стакане, 
	Друг говорил, что это пройдёт. 
	Друг познакомил с Веркой по пьяни - 
	Мол, Верка поможет, а водка спасёт.  
	Не помогли ни Верка, ни водка. 
	С водки похмелье, а с Верки - что взять? 
	Лечь бы на дно, как подводная лодка, 
	Чтоб не могли запеленговать.  
	Сыт я по горло, сыт я по глотку. 
	Ох, надоело петь и играть! 
	Лечь бы на дно, как подводная лодка, 
	И позывных не передавать.
___________________ 
To sink to the bottom  
Aches and complaints, you name em, Ive got em,
Sicker of everything Ive never been.
Wish I could sink, like a sub, to the bottom,
And disappear from all radar screens. 
A friend poured me drinks, though I kept refusing;
He kept repeating, "This, too, shall pass."
He hooked me up with one of his floozies -
"Shell help you, just like the booze in your glass." 
But neither helped me feel any less rotten:
It made my head hurt, she made a scene.
Wish I could sink, like a sub, to the bottom,
And disappear from all radar screens. 
Aches and complaints, you name em, Ive got em,
Now, even singing sharpens my pain...
Wish I could sink, like a sub, to the bottom,
And send out signals never again.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSvCzvPgzdo  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_06.mp3 http://kulichki.com/masha/vysotsky/pesn ... vsego.html   *Песня о конькобежце на короткие дистанции*  
	Десять тысяч - и всего один забег 
		остался. 
	В это время наш Бескудников Олег 
		зазнался. 
	Я, - говорит, - болен, бюллетеню, нету сил! - 
		и сгинул. 
	Вот наш тренер мне тогда и предложил 
		- беги, мол!
	Я ж на длинной на дистанции помру - 
		не охну. 
	Пробегу, быть может, только первый круг - 
		и сдохну!
	Но сурово эдак тренер мне - 
		мол, надо, Федя! 
	Главное дело, чтоб воля, говорит, была 
		к победе. 
	Воля волей, если сил невпроворот! 
		а я увлекся - 
	Я на десять тыщ рванул, как на пятьсот, - 
		и спекся. 
	Подвела меня - ведь я предупреждал! - 
		дыхалка. 
	Пробежал всего два круга и упал... 
		а жалко. 
	И наш тренер, экс- и вице-чемпион 
		ОРУДа, 
	Не пускать меня велел на стадион, 
		Иуда! 
	Ведь вчера мы только брали с ним с тоски 
		по "банке", 
	А сегодня он кричит:  - Меняй коньки 
		на санки! 
	Жалко тренера - он тренер неплохой... 
		ну и Бог с ним - 
	Я ведь нынче занимаюсь и борьбой 
		и боксом. 
	Не имею больше я на счет на свой 
		сомнений - 
	Все вдруг стали очень вежливы со мной - 
		и тренер.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh2PmYSIxVk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsGkgkuwmXI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypH5BLGfw88  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/33/vv33_04.mp3 http://kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/mercal ... -blesk.ram   *ВОЕННАЯ ПЕСНЯ *   *Мерцал закат, как блеск клинка*.
Свою добычу смерть считала.
Бой будет завтра, а пока
Взвод зарывался в облака
И уходил по перевалу. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
А до войны вот этот склон
Немецкий парень брал с тобою!
Он падал вниз, но был спасен,
А вот сейчас, быть может, он
Свой автомат готовит к бою. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
Взвод лезет вверх, а у реки -
Тот, с кем ходил ты раньше в паре.
Мы ждем атаки до тоски,
А вот альпийские стрелки
Сегодня что-то не в ударе. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
Ты снова здесь, ты собран весь,
Ты ждешь заветного сигнала.
А парень тот, он тоже здесь.
Среди стрелков из "Эдельвейс".
Их надо сбросить с перевала! 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам!

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4kk6hHP0dA0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrAPBdSdx5E http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXsyeuBQ1xI  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.22 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1089.19  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/mne-ka ... gayut.html http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/mne ... higayut.ra  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15   *Мне каждый вечер зажигают свечи*,
И образ твой окуривает дым,-
И не хочу я знать, что время лечит,
Что все проходит вместе с ним. 
Я больше не избавлюсь от покоя:
Ведь всё, что было на душе на год вперёд,
Не ведая, она взяла с собою -
Сначала в порт, а после - в самолёт. 
Мне каждый вечер зажигают свечи,
И образ твой окуривает дым,-
И не хочу я знать, что время лечит,
Что все проходит вместе с ним. 
В душе моей - пустынная пустыня,-
Так что ж стоите над пустой моей душой!
Обрывки песен там и паутина,-
А остальное все она взяла с собой. 
Теперь мне вечер зажигает свечи,
И образ твой окуривает дым,-
И не хочу я знать, что время лечит,
Что все проходит вместе с ним. 
В душе моей - все цели без дороги,-
Поройтесь в ней - и вы найдёте лишь
Две полуфразы, полудиалоги,-
А остальное - Франция, Париж... 
И пусть мне вечер зажигает свечи,
И образ твой окуривает дым,-
Но не хочу я знать, что время лечит,
Что все проходит вместе с ним.
________________________________ 
Candles are lit for me each evening;
their light - your smoky ghost in it,
and I don't want to know that time heals,
and that all shall pass with it. 
I can no longer rid myself of calm
and all that's on my mind a year before;
first to the seaport and than to the plane,
unknowingly, she took it all away with her. 
Candles are lit for me each evening;
their light - your smoky ghost in it,
and I don't want to know that time heals,
and that all shall pass with it. 
In my soul - the driest desert.
Why do you stand over my empty soul and stare?
Only broken songs and cob-webs there,
the rest she took away with her. 
Now.. 
Candles are lit for me each evening;
their light, your smoky ghost in it,
and I don't want to know that time heals,
and that all shall pass with it. 
In my soul - destinations only without routes,
Dig around there and you'll only find
two half-phrases, half-dialogues,
and the rest - France, Paris. 
And let the evening light candles for me;
their light, your smoky ghost in it,
but I don't want to know that time heals,
and that all shall pass with it.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x7up4nWk8U  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1063.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=881.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=936.01  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/myach- ... henoj.html   *ПЕСНЯ ПРО ПРАВОГО ИНСАЙДА*  
		Мяч затаился в стриженой траве.
		Секунда паузы на поле и в эфире...
		Они играют по системе "дубль-вe",-
		А нам плевать, у нас - "четыре-два-четыре". 
	Ох, инсайд! Для него - что футбол, что балет,
	И всегда он играет по правому краю,-
	Справедливости в мире и на поле нет -
	Потому я всегда только слева играю. 
		Мяч затаился в стриженой траве.
		Секунда паузы на поле и в эфире...
		Они играют по системе "дубль-вe",-
		А нам плевать, у нас - "четыре-два-четыре". 
	Вот инсайд гол забил, получив точный пас.
	Я хочу, чтоб он встретился мне на дороге,-
	Не могу: меня тренер поставил в запас,
	А ему сходят с рук перебитые ноги. 
		Мяч затаился в стриженой траве.
		Секунда паузы на поле и в эфире...
		Они играют по системе "дубль-вe",-
		А нам плевать, у нас - "четыре-два-четыре". 
	Ничего! Я немножечко повременю,
	И пускай не дают от команды квартиру -
	Догоню, я сегодня его догоню,-
	Пусть меня не заявят на первенство миру. 
		Мяч затаился в стриженой траве.
		Секунда паузы на поле и в эфире...
		Они играют по системе "дубль-вe",-
		А нам плевать, у нас - "четыре-два-четыре". 
	Ничего! После матча его подожду -
	И тогда побеседуем с ним без судьи мы,-
	Пропаду, чует сердце мое - попаду
	Со скамьи запасных на скамью подсудимых. 
		Мяч затаился в стриженой траве.
		Секунда паузы на поле и в эфире...
		Они играют по системе "дубль-вe",-
		А нам плевать, у нас - "четыре-два-четыре".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsAE3bBsMeQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5lWu23hK5k (начало -4:0 ::   http://kulichki.com/vv/pesni/ya-tolko-m ... asnyu.html http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm?28   *МОЙ ГАМЛЕТ*  
    Я только малость объясню в стихе -
    На все я не имею полномочий...
    Я был зачат, как нужно, во грехе -
    В поту и нервах первой брачной ночи. 
    Я знал, что, отрываясь от земли,-
    Чем выше мы, тем жестче и суровей;
    Я шел спокойно прямо в короли
    И вел себя наследным принцем крови. 
    Я знал - все будет так, как я хочу,
    Я не бывал внакладе и в уроне,
    Мои друзья по школе и мечу
    Служили мне, как их отцы - короне. 
    Не думал я над тем, что говорю,
    И с легкостью слова бросал на ветер -
    Мне верили и так, как главарю,
    Все высокопоставленные дети. 
    Пугались нас ночные сторожа,
    Как оспою, болело время нами.
    Я спал на кожах, мясо ел с ножа
    И злую лошадь мучил стременами. 
    Я знал - мне будет сказано: "Царуй!" -
    Клеймо на лбу мне рок с рожденья выжег.
    И я пьянел среди чеканных сбруй,
    Был терпелив к насилью слов и книжек. 
    Я улыбаться мог одним лишь ртом,
    А тайный взгляд, когда он зол и горек,
    Умел скрывать, воспитанный шутом,-
    Шут мертв теперь: "Аминь!" Бедняга Йорик!.. 
    Но отказался я от дележа
    Наград, добычи, славы, привилегий:
    Вдруг стало жаль мне мертвого пажа,
    Я объезжал зеленые побеги... 
    Я позабыл охотничий азарт,
    Возненавидел и борзых, и гончих,
    Я от подранка гнал коня назад
    И плетью бил загонщиков и ловчих. 
    Я видел - наши игры с каждым днем
    Все больше походили на бесчинства,-
    В проточных водах по ночам, тайком
    Я отмывался от дневного свинства. 
    Я прозревал, глупея с каждым днем,
    Я прозевал домашние интриги.
    Не нравился мне век, и люди в нем
    Не нравились,- и я зарылся в книги. 
    Мой мозг, до знаний жадный, как паук,
    Все постигал: недвижность и движенье,-
    Но толка нет от мыслей и наук,
    Когда повсюду им опроверженье. 
    С друзьями детства перетерлась нить,
    Нить Ариадны оказалась схемой.
    Я бился над словами "быть, не быть",
    Как над неразрешимою дилеммой. 
    Но вечно, вечно плещет море бед,-
    В него мы стрелы мечем - в сито просо,
    Отсеивая призрачный ответ
    От вычурного этого вопроса. 
    Зов предков слыша сквозь затихший гул,
    Пошел на зов,- сомненья крались с тылу,
    Груз тяжких дум наверх меня тянул,
    А крылья плоти вниз влекли, в могилу. 
    В непрочный сплав меня спаяли дни -
    Едва застыв, он начал расползаться.
    Я пролил кровь, как все,- и, как они,
    Я не сумел от мести отказаться. 
    А мой подъем пред смертью - есть провал.
    Офелия! Я тленья не приемлю.
    Но я себя убийством уравнял
    С тем, с кем я лег в одну и ту же землю. 
    Я Гамлет, я насилье презирал,
    Я наплевал на датскую корону,-
    Но в их глазах - за трон я глотку рвал
    И убивал соперника по трону. 
    Но гениальный всплеск похож на бред,
    В рожденьи смерть проглядывает косо.
    А мы все ставим каверзный ответ
    И не находим нужного вопроса.
_______________________________  *My Hamlet* 
Just briefly, I'll explain myself in verse,
To tell you everythin -I do not have the might.
I was conceived, the proper way, in curse, -
In sweat and tenseness of the wedding night. 
I knew, when separating from the earth -
The higher, the more harsh we got.
I walked towards the throne that I deserved
And acted like an heir in line of blood. 
I knew that everything would be just as I ruled.
And I was never at a loss and never down.
My mates of sword and those I knew from school
Were loyal, like their fathers to the crown. 
I never gave my speech a bit of thought.
Into the wind, I threw my words with pleasance -
Like to a leader, trust to me was brought
By noble and high-ranking adolescents. 
We made the guards feel restless in the night,
From us, like from a pox, the time grew worse.
I slept on leather; ate right off the knife -
With stirrups disciplined my wicked horse. 
"Long live the King!" - I had foreseen this cry,
The destiny has branded me at birth.
Around chased harnesses, I would get high,
I'd disregard abuse of books and words. 
I'd smile with my lips while being pestered.
My mystic stare, which used to burn in fury,
I've learned to hide, raised by a happy jester.
And now the jester's dead: "Amen!" Poor Yurik. 
And yet I disapproved of any sharing -
Of gains, rewards and privileges one has.
Then, suddenly for life I've started caring
And rode around the newly sprouted grass, 
I lost the thrill for hunting - lost its aim,
I started to despise greyhounds and beagles.
I sped my horse away from wounded game,
And whipped the huntsmen and the beaters 
I watched our games with every single night
Turn more and more into disgrace of time.
And by the flowing rivers, I would hide
And wash myself from staining filth and slime. 
I started to perceive, while growing duller,
I even missed my household's affair.
Towards the people of this era I grew colder,
I hid myself in books and lost all care. 
My brain, for wisdom greedy like a spider,
Grasped everything: the immobility and motion.
But what is wit when one cannot apply it?
When all around there's an opposing notion? 
With friends I tore the tread and I was free -
The thread of Ariadne was but a scheme.
I pondered on the words "to be or not to be,"
A problem with no answer as it seemed. 
The sea of grief was splashing in diffusion.
We stood against it; we were sieving grain,
And filtering the blurry resolution
To a dilemma, which appeared inane. 
I heard my father's call when clamor stopped,
Walked forth, - while lurking doubts loomed.
The weight of heavy thoughts would pull me up
And wings of flesh would drag me to my tomb. 
Into a weak alloy, I've melted with each day,
And barely cool, it started to diffuse.
Like others, I've spilled blood and just like they
I was incapable my vengeance to refuse. 
The rising before death - was my collapse!
Ophilia! My dear, I won't decay...
With killing, I have made myself, perhaps,
An equal to the one with whom I lay. 
I'm Hamlet, I despised injustice and abuse!
I did not give a damn about the crown!
But in their eyes, I hungered fame and I'm accused
Of sending rivals to the throne into the ground. 
The striking splash appears as an illusion
And death through birth emerges from a side.
And we're still asking the deceitful solution
Not finding the question to abide.  
© Andrey Kneller. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.11 http://kulichki.com/vv/pesni/svoi-obidy ... lovek.html   *Свои обиды каждый человек* -
	Проходит время - и забывает,
	А моя печаль - как вечный снег,-
	Не тает, не тает. 
	Не тает она и летом
	В полуденный зной,-
	И знаю я: печаль-тоску мне эту
	Век носить с собой.
---------------------------------------------  *My sorrow won't fade* 
A human being will forget his woe, 
As time goes by it tends to vanish 
But my trouble, like eternal snow, 
Won't languish, won't languish.  
It won't melt in sultry weather 
On summer midday, 
I know that from my worries I will never 
Ever get away.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-8MwVq4WDs  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_19.mp3  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_20.mp3     *Честь шахматной короны*   *I. Подготовка.*  *Я кричал: "Вы что там, обалдели*,
Уронили шахматный престиж!"
"Да? - сказали в нашем спортотделе, -
Вот прекрасно, ты и защитишь. 
Но учти, что Фишер очень ярок,
Даже спит с доскою, - сила в нём.
Он играет чисто, без помарок..."
Ничего, я тоже не подарок,
У меня в запасе ход конём. 
Ох вы, мускулы стальные,
Пальцы цепкие мои.
Эх, резные, расписные,
Деревянные ладьи. 
Друг мой, футболист, учил: "Не бойся,
Он к таким партнерам не привык.
За тылы и центр не беспокойся.
А играй по краю напрямик..." 
Я налёг на бег на стометровке,
В бане вес согнал, отлично сплю,
Были по хоккею тренировки...
Словом, после этой подготовки
Я его без мата задавлю. 
Ох вы, крепкие ладони,
Мышцы сильные спины.
Ох вы кони мои, кони,
Эх вы, милые слоны. 
"Не спеши и, главное, не горбись, -
Так боксёр беседовал со мной, -
В ближний бой не лезь, работай в корпус.
Помни, что коронный твой - прямой". 
Честь короны шахматной на карте,
Он от пораженья не уйдёт.
Мы сыграли с Талем десять партий
В преферанс, в очко и на бильярде.
Таль сказал: "Такой не подведёт". 
Ох, рельеф мускулатуры!
Дельтовидные сильны.
Что мне легкие фигуры,
Эти кони и слоны. 
И в буфете, для других закрытом,
Повар успокоил: "Не робей,
Да с таким прекрасным аппетитом
Ты проглотишь всех его коней. 
Так что вот, бери с собой шампуры,
Главное - питание, старик.
Но не ешь тяжёлые фигуры:
Для желудка те фигуры - дуры.
Вот слоны годятся на шашлык". 
Будет тихо все и глухо,
А на всякий там цейтнот
Существует сила духа
И красивый аперкот. 
Не скажу, что было без задорин,
Были анонимки и звонки.
Но я этим только раззадорен,
Только зачесались кулаки. 
Напугали как-то спозоранку:
"Фишер может левою ногой
С шахматной машиной Капабланки,
Сам он вроде заводного танка..."
Ничего! я тоже заводной! 
Ох, мы - крепкие орешки.
Эх, корону привезём.
Спать ложимся - вроде пешки,
Просыпаемся ферзём.
________________________________________________  *Chess crown contest: Training* 
I shouted at the fellows, "You bozos,
Chess prestige, you've let it go to hell!"
To which the sports section chief, he blows:
"Excellent - you pull it up yourself!" 
"Keep in mind, that Fischer, he's a shark,
Never leaves the board, he's got real nerve,
Plays real clean, he does, real sharp."
Well, that's O.K., 'cause I'm no push-over,
Got my own knight moves in reserve. 
Oh, my fingers they're so long,
Steely are my muscles.
Hold 'em wooden, fine-carved
Hand-enamelled castles. 
Football friends of mine, he said: "Don't worry,
He ain't got nothing on you yet.
Forget the backs and centre forward,
Jus' use the wings and play it straight." 
I started practising the racing,
I shed whole kilos in the bath,
My hockey's getting pretty dashing...
In short, with this kind of training
I'll trash the bugger in a flash. 
Oh, my hands they're so strong,
Steely are my biceps.
Hold 'em fine-laquered knights.
Hold 'em wooden horses. 
"On yer feet, and there, my lad, you keep 'em flat,"
This my boxer friend advised, supportive:
"Don't close in, work the middle, let 'im sweat,
'Cos remember, that straight one is your forte." 
The champion's reign is at an end:
What's at stake here is chess honor.
Ten times with Tal I tried my hand
At poker, billiards and gin rummy,
And Tal concluded: "He's a goner." 
Oh, my sinews they're so fine,
Strong, triangular delights.
Bring 'em on, in oak and pine,
Those bishops and those knights. 
At our canteen, which is for members only,
The chief advised me between huge bites:
"With your kind of appetite, why surely
You'll gobble up his puny little knights. 
The main thing's to rest before the journey,
Fill up a knapsack of good eats, or two,
Some pies will be handy for the tourney.
This Schiffer chap may be a genius, only
He'll be no slouch when it comes to food!" 
On the road and outto town,
We'll wrench the chess crown from the fiend.
Like a pawn I lay me down,
Wake me up a real-life queen.
__________________________________________________  ___________  YouTube - ЧЕСТЬ ШАХМАТНОЙ КОРОНЫ II. ИГРА Владимир Высоцкий  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_19.mp3  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_21.mp3   *II. ИГРА*   *Только прилетели - сразу сели*.
Фишки все заранее стоят.
Фоторепортеры налетели -
И слепят, и с толку сбить хотят. 
Но меня и дома - кто положит?
Репортерам с ног меня не сбить!..
Мне же неумение поможет:
Этот Шифер ни за что не сможет
Угадать, чем буду я ходить. 
Выпало ходить ему, задире,-
Говорят, он белыми мастак! -
Сделал ход с е2 на е4...
Что-то мне знакомое... Так-так! 
Ход за мной - что делать!? Надо, Сева,-
Наугад, как ночью по тайге...
Помню - всех главнее королева:
Ходит взад-вперед и вправо-влево,-
Ну а кони вроде - только буквой "Г". 
Эх, спасибо заводскому другу -
Научил, как ходят, как сдают...
Выяснилось позже - я с испугу
Разыграл классический дебют! 
Все следил, чтоб не было промашки,
Вспоминал все повара в тоске.
Эх, сменить бы пешки на рюмашки -
Живо б прояснилось на доске! 
Вижу, он нацеливает вилку -
Хочет съесть,- и я бы съел ферзя...
Под такой бы закусь - да бутылку!
Но во время матча пить нельзя. 
Я голодный, посудите сами:
Здесь у них лишь кофе да омлет,-
Клетки - как круги перед глазами,
Королей я путаю с тузами
И с дебютом путаю дуплет. 
Есть примета - вот я и рискую:
В первый раз должно мне повезти.
Да я его замучу, зашахую -
Мне бы только дамку провести! 
Не мычу, не телюсь, весь - как вата.
Надо что-то бить - уже пора!
Чем же бить? Ладьею - страшновато,
Справа в челюсть - вроде рановато,
Неудобно - первая игра. 
...Он мою защиту разрушает -
Старую индийскую - в момент,-
Это смутно мне напоминает
Индо-пакистанский инцидент. 
Только зря он шутит с нашим братом,
У меня есть мера, даже две:
Если он меня прикончит матом,
Я его - через бедро с захватом,
Или - ход конем - по голове! 
Я еще чуток добавил прыти -
Все не так уж сумрачно вблизи:
В мире шахмат пешка может выйти -
Если тренируется - в ферзи! 
Шифер стал на хитрости пускаться:
Встанет, пробежится и - назад;
Предложил турами поменяться,-
Ну, еще б ему меня не опасаться -
Я же лежа жму сто пятьдесят! 
Я его фигурку смерил оком,
И когда он объявил мне шах -
Обнажил я бицепс ненароком,
Даже снял для верности пиджак. 
И мгновенно в зале стало тише,
Он заметил, что я привстаю...
Видно, ему стало не до фишек -
И хваленый пресловутый Фишер
Тут же согласился на ничью.  *The match* 
Soon's we landed, we were seated.
Chess pieces stood in pretty rows.
Then the cameramen descended,
Blinding us with their strobes. 
Even at home I isn't one for turning.
No reporter's going to get my goat.
As for inexperience, I laugh:
This Schiffer has no way of learning
What opening I'll ram down his throat. 
Lucky bugger, I'm black, so it's his inning.
People say he's savy with the white.
Pawn moves to King 4... Interesting beginning,
But something is familiar about that sight. 
It's my turn. What now, my buddy Steph,
Steer by gueeswork through Siberia's frozen hell?
All I can remember is - the queen's the belle,
Moving back and forth, or right to left,
While them knights are jumping like an "L". 
Thanks to Steph, my oldtime factory buddy,
He's the guy who taught me how to move...
Later I heard - maybe I got it lucky -
That I opened with a classical debut. 
Playing against time, slow as molasses,
Brought to mind the chef from my canteen:
Swap those chess pieces for shotglasses,
Then we'd see who's got the best routine! 
Aims a fork right in my face. That's dirty!
Must be hungry. Man, so are we all!
With this sort of starter I get very thirsty,
But they don't allow drinking in the hall. 
I'm famished, would you be surprised?
What they give us? Coffee and some fruits!
Squares turn to circles in my eyes,
Kings, I think, are aces in disguise,
And into the corner pockets go the rooks. 
There's a superstition, and I ain't faking,
"First time lucky!" - chance can intervene -
So I'm gonna drive him crazy with my checking,
Just as soon as that chequer becomes queen. 
Can't make up my mind, all's hurly-burly.
Time to strike the blow, but where to aim?
Hit him with a rook? A little early.
Right hook to the jaw? A little early.
After all, it's only the first game. 
He's wrecking my defense, the cad,
The old Indian ploy I laid out before him.
Something's rotten here, and smells bad,
Like the Indo-Pakistani quarrel. 
Shouldn't kid around with a kidder:
I know a thing or two about blocking.
If he goes for mate, then mate it'll be,
I'm going to floor him with my knee -
Or how 'bout a bishop on the noggin? 
Everything's not so dark up close:
Time and speed is what I'm now gaining.
In this world of chess, a pawn becomes
Queen, provided it got proper training. 
So this Schiffer moves his tricks around,
Up and down he walks, a little pensive.
Now he's proposed a rook exchange:
Naturally he should be apprehensive:
I can lift one-fifty kilos lying down. 
It was then I fixed him with my stare.
And the moment he announced "Check!"
I showed my biceps, nice and bare,
Removed my jacket, bared my neck. 
At that moment everything grew quiet.
When he noticed all that bare brawn,
He seemed to forget about the game,
And the fabled Fischer, turning white,
Suddenly agreed it was a draw.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcxiCo3QOhg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRPgp-BMnRo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hY_08bjE3o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSCDnbf85Dw 
?  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 040_53.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day/00_0030_24_5.mp3   *Мы вместе грабили* одну и ту же хату,
 В одну и ту же мы проникли щель,
 Мы с ними встретились, как три молочных брата,
 Друг друга не видавшие вообще. 
     За хлеб и воду, и за свободу,
     Спасибо нашему советскому народу,
     За ночи в тюрьмах, допросы в МУР-е
     Спасибо нашей городской прокуратуре. 
 Нас вместе переслали в порт находку,
 Меня отпустят завтра, пустят завтра их,
 Мы с ними встретились, как три рубля на водку,
 И разошлись, как водка на троих. 
 Как хорошо устроен белый свет,
 Меня вчера отметили в приказе,
 Освободили раньше на пять лет,
 И подпись:"Ворошилов, Георгадзе". 
 Да это ж математика Богов,
 Меня ведь на двенадцать осудили,
 Из жизни отобрали семь годов,
 И пять теперь обратно возвратили. 
     За хлеб и воду, и за свободу
     Спасибо нашему советскому народу,
     За ночи в тюрьмах, допросы в МУР-е
     Спасибо нашей городской прокуратуре.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=W2izRBSjuVo http://youtube.com/watch?v=aG-VWAxrxms (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YROEtyouCws http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkqlyUFB-8c  http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=79003 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv07_17.mp3  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_08.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_12.mp3  http://video.mail.ru/mail/kiryushin1980/2589/3038.html  
Лекция о международном положении для 15-суточников   *Я вам, ребяты, на мозги не капаю*,
Но, вот он - перегиб и парадокс, _Ковой_-то выбирают Римским Папою,
Ко_вой_-то запирают в тесный бокс. 
Там все места блатные расхватали и
Пришипились, надеясь на авось.
Тем временем во всей честной Италии
На папу кандидата не нашлось. 
Жаль на меня не вовремя накинули аркан.
Я б засосал стакан и в Ватикан. 
Церковники хлебальники разинули.
Замешкался маленько Ватикан,
А мы (тут) им папу римского подкинули
Из наших, из поляков, из славян. 
Сижу на нарах я, в Нарофоминске я.
Когда б ты знала, Зина, жизнь мою губя,
Что я бы мог бы выйти в папы римские,
А в мамы взять, естественно, тебя. 
Жаль на меня не вовремя накинули аркан.
Я б засосал стакан и в Ватикан. 
При власти, при деньгах ли, при короне ли
Судьба людей швыряет, как котят.
Ну, как мы место шаха проворонили?!
Нам этого потомки не простят! 
Шах расписался в полном неумении.
Вот тут его возьми и замени.
Где взять? У нас любой второй в Туркмении
Аятолла и даже Хомейни. 
Всю жизнь мою в ворота бью рогами как баран,
А мне бы взять Коран и в Тегеран. 
В Америке ли, в Азии, в Европе ли
Тот нездоров, а этот вдруг умрёт.
Вот место Голды Меир мы прохлопали,
А там на четверть бывший наш народ. 
Плывут у нас по Волге ли, по Каме ли
Таланты все при шпаге, при плаще.
Руслан Халилов - мой сосед по камере -
Там Мао делать нечего, вообще. 
Следите за больными и умершими.
Уйдет вдова Онассиса - Жаклин.
Я буду мил и смел с миллиардершами,
Лишь только дайте волю, мужуки.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Q2uc10w8w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7xGs4VJsOA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMtom_wCS3Y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ8hT_A1X0E  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1110.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=418.17   *Только "ни", только "не"...*  
Истома ящерицей ползает в костях, 
И сердце с трезвой головой не на ножах, 
И не захватывает дух на скоростях, 
Не холодеет кровь на виражах. 
И не прихватывает горло от любви, 
И нервы больше не в натяжку, хочешь - рви, 
Повисли нервы, как веревки от белья, 
И не волнует, кто кого - он или я. 
Я на коне, толкни - и я с коня, 
Только "не", только "ни" у меня.  
Не пью воды, чтоб стыли зубы, питьевой, 
И ни событий, ни людей не тороплю, 
Мой лук валяется со сгнившей тетивой, 
Все стрелы сломаны, я ими печь топлю. 
Не напрягаюсь, не стремлюсь, а как то так, 
Не вдохновляет даже самый факт атак, 
Я весь прозрачный, как раскрытое окно, 
Я неприметный, как льняное полотно. 
Я на коне, толкни - и я с коня, 
Только "не", только "ни" у меня.  
Не ноют раны, да и шрамы не болят, 
На них наложены стерильные бинты, 
И не волнуют, не свербят, не теребят, 
Ни мысли, ни вопросы, ни мечты. 
Устал бороться с притяжением земли, 
Лежу - так больше расстоянье до петли, 
И сердце дергается, словно не во мне, 
Пора туда, где только "ни" и только "не". 
Пора туда, где только "ни" и только "не".
______________________________   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8PGw4UGmWg  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d3EMw2YMls http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZTLEZXN4hg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyq0g7MBCpY  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/28/00_0315_06_5.mp3   *Песня конченного человека* 
Истома ящерицей ползает в костях,
И сердце с трезвой головой не на ножах,
И не захватывает дух на скоростях,
Не холодеет кровь на виражах.
И не прихватывает горло от любви,
И нервы больше не внатяжку, хочешь - рви, -
Провисли нервы, как верёвки от белья,
И не волнует, кто кого, - он или я. 
На коне, - толкани - я с коня.
Только "не", только "ни" у меня. 
Не пью воды - чтоб стыли зубы - питьевой
И ни событий, ни людей не тороплю.
Мой лук валяется со сгнившей тетивой,
Все стрелы сломаны - я ими печь топлю.
Не напрягаюсь, не стремлюсь, а как-то так...
Не вдохновляет даже самый факт атак.
Сорви-голов не принимаю и корю,
Про тех, кто в омут с головой, - не говорю. 
На коне, - толкани - я с коня.
Только "не", только "ни" у меня. 
И не хочу ни выяснять, ни изменять
И ни вязать и ни развязывать узлы.
Углы тупые можно и не огибать,
Ведь после острых - это не углы.
Свободный ли, тугой ли пояс - мне-то что!
Я пули в лоб не удостоюсь - не за что.
Я не запятнан/весь прозрачный, как раскрытое окно,
И неприметный/неприметен, как льняное полотно. 
На коне, - толкани - я с коня.
Только "не", только "ни" у меня. 
Не ноют раны, да и шрамы не болят -
На них наложены стерильные бинты.
И не волнуют, не свербят, не теребят
Ни мысли, ни вопросы, ни мечты.
Любая нежность душу не разбередит,
И не внушит никто, и не разубедит.
А так как чужды всякой всячины мозги,
То ни предчувствия не жмут, ни сапоги. 
На коне, - толкани - я с коня.
Только "не", только "ни" у меня. 
Ни философский камень больше не ищу,
Ни корень жизни, - ведь уже нашли женьшень.
Не вдохновляюсь, не стремлюсь, не трепещу
И не надеюсь поразить мишень.
Устал бороться с притяжением Земли -
Лежу, - так больше расстоянье до петли.
И сердце дёргается, словно не во мне, -
Пора туда, где только "ни" и только "не" 
На коне, - толкани - я с коня.
Только "не", только "ни" у меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr4LmdqUpq0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nakK1kXBjhQ (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl-TmEGd1u0  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m04a/must04A_18.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs/vv0008.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=29    *Затяжной прыжок* 
Хорошо, что за рёвом не слышалось звука,
Что с позором своим был один на один:
Я замешкался возле открытого люка —
И забыл пристегнуть карабин. 
Мне инструктор помог и коленом пинок 
Перейти этой слабости грань,
За обычное наше "Смелее, сынок!"
Принял я его сонную брань. 
И оборвали крик мой,
И обожгли мне щёки
Холодной острой бритвой
Восходящие потоки.
И звук обратно в печень мне
Вогнали вновь на вдохе
Весёлые, беспечные
Воздушные потоки. 
Я попал к ним в умелые, цепкие руки:
Мнут, швыряют меня — что хотят, то творят!
И с готовностью невероятные трюки 
Выполняю шутя — все подряд. 
Есть ли в этом паденье какой-то резон,
Я узнаю потом, а пока
То валился в лицо мне земной горизонт,
То шарахались вниз облака. 
И обрывали крик мой,
И выбривали щёки
Холодной острой бритвой
Восходящие потоки.
И кровь вгоняли в печень мне,
Упрямы и жестоки, 
Невидимые встречные
Воздушные потоки. 
Но рванул я кольцо на одном вдохновенье,
Как рубаху от ворота или чеку.
Всё же я по ошибке в свободном паденье
Пролетел восемнадцать секунд.  
А теперь — некрасив я, горбат с двух сторон,
В каждом горбе — спасительный шёлк.
Я на цель устремлён и влюблён, и влюблён
В затяжной, неслучайный прыжок! 
И обрывают крик мой,
И обривают щёки, 
Холодной острой бритвой
Скользят по мне потоки.  
И задувают в печень мне 
На выдохе и вдохе
Бездушные, но вечные 
Воздушные потоки. 
Я лечу — треугольники, ромбы, квадраты 
Проявляются в реки, озёра, луга.
Только воздух густеет, твердеет, проклятый!
Он мне враг, парашютный слуга.  
А машина уже на посадку идёт, 
В землю сплюнув в отчаянье мной. 
Буду я на земле раньше чем самолёт, 
Потому что прыжок — затяжной.  
И обрывают крик мой,
И обривают щёки —
Тупой холодной бритвой 
Скребут по мне потоки. 
На мне мешки заплечные, 
Встречаю — руки в боки —  
Шальные, быстротечные  
Воздушные потоки.  
Беспримерный прыжок из глубин стратосферы —
По сигналу "Пошёл!" я шагнул в никуда
За невидимой тенью безликой химеры,
За свободным паденьем. Айда! 
Я пробьюсь сквозь воздушную ватную тьму,
Хоть условья паденья не те.
Даже падать свободно нельзя — потому 
Что мы падаем не в пустоте. 
И обрывают крик мой,
И обривают щёки — 
У горла старой бритвой  
Уже снуют потоки.
Но жгут костры, как свечи, мне — 
Я приземлюсь! И в шоке 
Прямые, безупречные 
Воздушные потоки.  
Ветер в уши сочится и шепчет скабрёзно:
"Не тяни за кольцо — скоро лёгкость придёт..."
До земли двести метров — сейчас будет поздно! 
Ветер врёт, обязательно врёт! 
Стропы рвут меня вверх, выстрел купола — стоп!
И — как не было этих минут.
Нет свободных падений с высот, но зато
Есть свобода раскрыть парашют! 
Мне охлаждают щёки
И открывают веки —
Исполнены потоки
Забот о человеке!
Глазею ввысь печально я —
Там звёзды одиноки —
И пью горизонтальные
Воздушные потоки.
--------------------------------------------  *A long drawn out jump*  Translation by de Cate and Navrozov 
Above the roar of the engines, not a sound,
I was left thankfully with my shame;
For as I hesitated before the gaping hatch,
I forgot to fasten my carbine. 
With a swoft kick of the knee the instructor
Helped me clear the bar of this failing,
And I mistook his sleepy curses
For the usual: "Go to it, Laddie!" 
And with a razor's slice of cold
The ascending currents from below
Tore away my scream
And burnt my frozen cheeks. 
And merrily and carefree
The same aerial currents
Took my breath away, driving
The sound right down to the liver. 
I fell into their skillful, clutching hands.
They moulded me, bounced me this way and that.
And, one after another, with acrobatic gaiety
I executed a series of incredible stunts. 
Only later would I find if there was to be
Any sense in my falling. Meanwhile...
At times the earthly horizon hurtled toward me,
At others the clouds beneath me leapt aside. 
And my scream was torn from me,
As my cheeks were shaved
By the cold, sharp blade
Of the ascending currents. 
Down to my liver blood was driven
By those cruel and elastic
Invisibly encountered
Currents of the air. 
I tugged at the ring in a sudden inspiration
As one rips off a shirt or the pin of a grenade.
However, because I'd originally been mistaken,
I had enjoyed eighteen seconds of free flight. 
But now misshapen, with a hump on each shoulder,
And in each hump a bundle of salutory silk,
I'm in love with the target that I'm headed for,
I'm in love with this prolonged, fated fall. 
And my scream is torn from me,
And my burning cheeks are shaved,
By the cold, clean scrape
Of the ascending currents. 
Down to my liver they penetrate,
Whether I breathe in or out,
Those soulless, everlasting
Currents of the air. 
I fly. Triangles, lozenges, and squares
Develop into rivers, lakes, and meadows.
The accursed air thickens, grows denser -
It's my foe, the parachute's true slave. 
Below, the plane is already landing.
Having spat me toward the earth in despair,
I'll hit the ground sooner than it does,
Thanks to this protracted jump. 
And my scream is torn from me,
And my burning cheeks are shaved
By the blunt, cold blade,
As the ascending currents comb my hair. 
A sack behind each shoulder,
And my hands clapped to my sides,
I confront the fleet and carefree
Currents of the air. 
An unprecented leap from the depth of the stratosphere.
At the signal "Go!", I took a step into nowhere,
For the sake of the shadow of a faceless chimera,
For the sake of a free fall, I jumped. 
I plow through the cottony, aerial darkness,
The plaything of forces I cannot control.
Even falling freely is not possible,
Since we do not fall in a vacuum. 
And my scream is torn form me,
My burning cheeks are shaved
By the cold, sharp blade
Of the currents of the air. 
Like candles, they're lighting bonfires -
For I'll be landing with a jolt -
Those upright, irreproachable
Currents of the air. 
The wind oozes in my ear and whispers slyly:
"Don't pull the rign, you'll feel the lightness soon."
Three hundred meters to impact. It's almost too late
The wind lies. The wind, he's a liar! 
The straps tug me upward, the dome above me opens,
Like a pistol shot - Stop! And those minutes are gone.
There's  no such thing as a truly free fall,
Just true freedom to open the parachute. 
My cheeks grow cool,
My eyelids open,
The currents fill
With concern for man. 
I stare upward sadly -
There the stars are lonely -
And drink in horizontally
The currents of the air.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_K2F3aeSuZk  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs/vv0018.mp3 ***  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/shel-ya-brel-ya.ra ***   *Грусть моя, тоска моя* 
Шёл я, брёл я, наступал то с пятки, то с носка,
Чувствую - дышу и хорошею,
Вдруг тоска, звериная, зелёная тоска [вар.: змеиная, зелёная тоска]
Уловчась, мне прыгнула на шею... 
Я её и знать не знал, меняя города,
А она мне шепчет - "Как ждала я!"
Как теперь?! Куда теперь?! Зачем, да и когда?
Сам связался с нею, не желая... 
Одному идти - куда ни шло, ещё могу.
Сам себе судья, хозяин-барин,
Впрягся сам я вместо коренного под дугу,
С виду прост, а изнутри - коварен. 
И я не клевещу, подобно вредному клещу
Впился сам в себя, трясу за плечи,
Сам себя бичую я и сам себя хлещу,
Так что - никаких противоречий... 
Одари, судьба, или за деньги отоварь,
Буду дань платить тебе до гроба,
Грусть моя, тоска моя, чахоточная тварь,
До чего ж живучая хвороба! 
По утру не пикнет, как бичами ни бичуй,
Ночью - бац!- со мной на боковую...
С кем-нибудь другим хотя бы ночь переночуй,
Гадом буду - я не приревную!
_____________________________________  *** _Единственная запись последней песни Высoцкого.
Песня записана за 10 дней до смерти._

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hZbnx-PJkyE http://rutube.ru/tracks/3350353.html?v= ... 10231ef626  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1112.26 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.17
  ?  http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=66001
 ? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0030.mp3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvO2SaKw9hA  (Играет ВВ, но поёт *не* он)   *Песня о старом доме*  (муз. М.Таривердиева) 
Стоял тот дом, всем жителям знакомый,
Его ещё Наполеон застал,
Но вот его назначили для слома,
Жильцы давно уехали из дома, но дом пока стоял.
Холодно, холодно, холодно в доме. 
Парадное давно не открывалось,
Мальчишки окна выбили уже,
И штукатурка всюду осыпалась,
Но что-то в этом доме оставалось на третьем этаже.
Ахало, охало, ухало в доме. 
И дети часто жаловались маме
И обходили дом тот стороной,
Объединясь с соседними дворами,
Вооружась лопатами, ломами, пошли туда гурьбой
Дворники, дворники, дворники тихо. 
Они стоят и недоумевают,
Назад спешат, боязни не тая,
Вдруг там Наполеона дух витает,
А может это просто слуховая галлюцинация.
Боязно, боязно, боязно дворникам. 
Но наконец приказ о доме вышел,
И вот рабочий, тот, что дом ломал,
Ударил смаху гирею по крыше, а после клялся,
Будто бы услышал, как кто-то застонал.
Жалобно, жалобно, жалобно в доме 
От страха дети больше не трясутся,
Нет дома, что два века простоял.
И скоро здесь по плану реконструкций ввысь
Этажей десятки вознесутся, бетон, стекло, металл.
Весело, здорово, красочно будет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4oVx9mSRI0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unAx-QLpmzU  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=418.28 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/22/vv22_05.mp3   *Баллада об уходе в рай*  *Вот твой билет*, вот твой вагон -
Всё в лучшем виде, - одному тебе дано
В цветном раю увидеть сон -
Трехвековое непрерывное кино. 
Всё позади, - уже сняты
Все отпечатки, контрабанды не берём;
Как херувим, стерилен ты,
А класс второй - не высший класс, зато - с бельем. 
Припев: Вот и сбывается всё, что пророчится :
        Уходит поезд в небеса - счастливый путь!
        Ах, как нам хочется, как всем нам хочется
        Не умереть, а именно - уснуть! 
Земной перрон! Не унывай!
И не кричи - для наших воплей он оглох.
Один из нас поехал в рай, -
Он встретит Бога там - ведь есть, наверно, Бог! 
Ты передай ему привет,
А позабудешь - ничего, переживем :
Осталось нам немного лет.
Мы пошустрим - и, как положено, умрем. 
Припев. 
(Не всем дано поспать в раю,
Но кое-что мы здесь успеем натворить :
Подраться, спеть, - вот я - пою,
Другие - любят, третьи - думают любить.) 
Уйдут, как мы, в ничто без сна
И сыновья, и внуки внуков в трёх веках...
Не дай Господь, чтобы - война, -
А то мы правнуков оставим в дураках! 
Припев. 
(Тебе плевать и хоть бы хны :
Лежишь, миляга, принимаешь вечный кайф, -
И нет забот, и нет вины, -
Ты - молодчина, это место подыскав.) 
...Разбудит вас какой-то тип
И пустит в мир, где в прошлом - войны, вонь, рак,
Где побеждён гонконгский грипп, -
На всём готовеньком ты счастлив ли, дурак?! 
Припев. 
Итак, прощай, - звенит звонок!
Счастливый путь! Храни тебя от всяких бед!
А если там и вправду - Бог,
Ты всё же вспомни - передай ему привет! 
_________________________________________________  *The ballad of the departure for paradise*  *Here's your ticket, here's your railway car*,
Everything's in order: you've got a unique chance
To see a dream of technicolour heaven:
Three centuries of non-stop cinema. 
All's ready, the photos have been taken,
Everything's been stamped, no contraband we're taking,
You're now as sterile as a cherub,
In second class (not the best), but with linen. 
Everything's now come true, as was predicted.
The train takes off for heaven - straight ahead!
How we'd like, how all of us would like it -
Not to die, to fall asleep instead. 
The earthly platform... Don't whimper!
And don't weep! He's deaf to our wailing.
One of us has left for paradise;
He'll meet God surely, if some kind of god there is. 
He'll transmit our salutations.
If he forgets, no matter, we'll survive.
We've only a few years to live,
We'll somehow manage and, as scheduled, die. 
Everything's now coming true, as was predicted.
The train leaves for paradise - Straight ahead!
How we'd like,how all of us would like it -
Not to die, to fall asleep instead. 
It's not everybody's lot to sleep in heaven,
Here at any rate we'll have a little fling:
We'll scrap a little, sing; ah, here I sing,
Others love, still others think of loving. 
They'll leave like us, toward nothing headed,
Sleepless sons of grandsons, three centuries astride.
And may God grant, there'll be no war,
Or we'll have taken our descendants for a ride. 
So everything comes true, as was predicted,
The train leaves for heaven - Straight ahead !
How we'd like, how all of us would like it -
Not to die, to fall asleep instead. 
Narry a moan, you couldn't care less;
On your eternal couch you sway.
But such a price, I must confess,
Not for the finest library I'd pay. 
Some sort of fellow will awake you,
And usher you into a world where war and cancer,
Like Hong Kong flu, belong to the past.
Are you happy, Fool, for what awaits you ? 
Meanwhile, the little bell is ringing.
Bon voyage! Protect yourself from every ill.
And if up there, a God there really is,
Don't forget to deliver him our greeting.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLEBtZ4a6Cw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBOwe_KNGtE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIFPmjvZ39M http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8lcxgJjUMI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgd1Bytiimw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Zrp6MVG5Ec http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWHaJNBfHfs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaMVJjPNs78 (в записях Шемякина)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx_Y9DeUi1k (фотки!)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOCs0HgTZLc - Поёт Екатерина Гусева   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/16/vv16_09.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=981.09 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1065.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1091.25 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1197.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1242.14 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=417.15 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=424.03 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 401_02.mp3  http://rutube.ru/tracks/117455.html?v=d ... 15ff9de41f   *Прерванный полёт*  
Кто-то высмотрел плод, что неспел, неспел,
Потрусили за ствол — он упал, упал...
Вот вам песня о том, кто не спел, не спел
И, что голос имел, не узнал, не узнал. 
Может, были с судьбой нелады, нелады
И со случаем плохи дела, дела —
А тугая струна на лады, на лады
С незаметным изъяном легла. 
Он начал робко — с ноты "до",
Но не допел её, не до... 
Не дозвучал его аккорд, аккорд
И никого не вдохновил.
Собака лаяла, а кот
Мышей ловил... 
Смешно, не правда ли, смешно! Смешно!
А он шутил — не дошутил,
Недораспробовал вино
И даже недопригубил. 
Он пока лишь затеивал спор, спор,
Неуверенно и не спеша, не спеша.
Словно капельки пота из пор, из пор,
Из-под кожи сочилась душа, душа. 
Только начал дуэль на ковре, на ковре,
Еле-еле, едва приступил,
Лишь чуть-чуть осмотрелся в игре,
И судья ещё счёт не открыл. 
Он знать хотел всё от и до,
Но не добрался он, не до... 
Ни до догадки, ни до дна, до дна,
Не докопался до глубин
И ту, которая ОДНА,
Недолюбил, недолюбил, недолюбил, недолюбил! 
Смешно, не правда ли, смешно, смешно...
А он шутил — недошутил?
Осталось недорешено
Всё то, что он недорешил. 
Ни единою буквой не лгу, не лгу,
Он был чистого слога слуга, слуга.
Он писал ей стихи на снегу, на снегу —
К сожалению, тают снега, снега. 
Но тогда ещё был снегопад, снегопад
И свобода писать на снегу —
И большие снежинки, и град
Он губами хватал на бегу. 
Но к ней в серебряном ландо
Он не добрался и не до... 
Не добежал бегун-беглец, беглец,
Не долетел, не доскакал,
А звёздный знак его Телец
Холодный Млечный Путь лакал. 
Смешно, не правда ли, смешно, смешно,
Когда секунд недостаёт, —
Недостающее звено 
И недолёт, и недолёт, и недолёт, и недолёт?! 
Смешно, не правда ли? Ну вот!
И вам смешно, и даже мне.
Конь на скаку и птица влёт —
По чьей вине, по чьей вине, по чьей вине?
__________________________ 
Aborted Flight 
Someone spotted a fruit still young
Shook the trunk of the tree it fell
I'll sing of the one who left songs unsung
Never learned if his voice would excel 
Maybe Fate wouldn't cover his bets
And he got poor luck of the draw
Taut strings settled down on frets 
With a barely visible flaw 
He started with a cautious beat    
But never managed to complete
Unfinished cord rung out flat
Did not inspire or entice
A dog was barking while some cat
Was hunting mice 
It is ironic, don't you think? 
He left unfinished jokes and quips
He left untasted golden drink 
And didn't even wet his lips 
For debates he just opened the doors 
Still unsure and slow to begin
And like droplets of sweat though the pores 
His soul seeped right from under the skin 
Only barely started to aim
Only barely stepped on the floor
Hardly even got into the game
And the judge hadn't opened the score 
He reached for knowledge A to Z
But his ascent was not to be
No revelations to impart
The well of wisdom hardly drilled
And love for she who held his heart
Left unfulfilled 
It is ironic, don't you think?    
Stopped rushing hands on broken dial
And still remain out of synch 
All that he did not reconcile 
From my lips not a falsehood could flow: 
For the pure verse fervor he felt
Wrote poems for her in the snow
But regrettably, snow poems melt 
At the time blizzards dumped by the bale
There was freedom to write in the snow
And the biggest snowflakes and hail
He would catch with his lips on the go 
He rode a silver-clad landau 
But never made it to her door
He ran, but did not break confine
He flew, but only reached partway
While Taurus, his celestial sign
Was lapping frigid Milky Way 
It is ironic, don't you think? 
When by few seconds one falls short
When just a single missing link 
Makes flight abort 
Ironic, isn't it? Alright,
You laugh, and I cannot refrain
Horse in mid-race, bird in mid-flight
Who is to blame?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct1Z8CjzQbU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdegmT7NFps (Private)  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ne ... ert-ne.ram  http://www.bonushkin.ru/files/audio/vys ... koncov.mp3  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m03/must03_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/22/vv22_02.mp3 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 401_03.mp3   *Мистерия хиппи*  
Мы рвём — и не найти концов.
Не выдаст чёрт — не съест свинья.
Мы сыновья своих отцов,
Но блудные мы сыновья. 
Приспичило и припекло!..
Мы не вернёмся — видит Бог —
Ни государству под крыло,
Ни под покров, ни на порог. 
Враньё
ваше вечное усердие!
Враньё
безупречное житьё!
Гнильё
ваше сердце и предсердие!
Наследство — к чёрту!
Всё, что ваше, — не моё! 
К чёрту сброшена обуза,
Узы мы свели на нуль!
Нет у мамы карапуза,
Нет ни колледжа, ни вуза,
Нету крошек у папуль. 
Довольно выпустили пуль 
И кое-где и кое-кто
Из наших дорогих папуль —
На всю катушку, на все сто! 
Довольно тискали вы краль
От января до января.
Нам ваша скотская мораль —
От фонаря, до фонаря! 
Долой
ваши песни, ваши повести!
Долой
ваш алтарь и аналой!
Долой
угрызенья вашей совести!
Все ваши сказки
богомерзкие — долой! 
Выжимайте деньги в раже,
Только стряпайте без нас
Ваши купли и продажи.
Нам до рвоты ваши даже
Умиленье и экстаз. 
Среди заросших пустырей
Наш дом — без стен, без крыши кров.
Мы — как изгои средь людей,
Пришельцы из иных миров. 
Уж лучше где-нибудь ишачь,
Чтоб потом с кровью пропотеть, 
Чем вашим воздухом дышать,
Богатством вашим богатеть. 
Плевать
нам на ваши суеверия!
Кромсать
всё, что ваше, проклинать!
Как знать,
что нам взять взамен неверия?
Но наши дети
это точно будут знать! 
Прорицатели, гадалки
Напророчили бедлам.
Ну, а мы — уже на свалке,
В колесо фортуны палки
Ставим с горем пополам. 
Так идите к нам, Мак-Кинли,
В наш разгневанный содом.
Вы и сам не блудный сын ли?
Будет больше нас, Мак-Кинли...
Нет? Мы сами к вам придём.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEUP6lbxNqU  http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv17au/vv17au32.mp3    *Баллада о манекенах*  
Семь дней усталый старый Бог
В запале, в зашоре, в запаре
Творил убогий наш лубок
И каждой твари — по паре. 
Ему творить — потеха,
И вот себе взамен
Бог создал человека
Как пробный манекен. 
Идея эта не нова
И не обхаяна никем —
Я докажу как дважды два:
Адам был первый манекен. 
А мы — ошмётки хромосом, 
Огрызки божественных генов —
Идём проторенным путём
И создаём манекенов. 
Лишённые надежды
Без мук родить живых,
Рядим в свои одежды
Бездушных кукол восковых. 
Ругать меня повремени,
А оглянись по сторонам:
Хоть нам подобные они,
Но не живут подобно нам. 
Твой нос расплюснут на стекле,
Глазеешь — и ломит в затылке...
А там сидят они в тепле
И скалят зубы в ухмылке. 
Вон тот кретин в халате
Смеётся над тобой:
Мол, жив ещё, приятель,
Доволен ли судьбой? 
Гляди — красотка! Чем плоха? 
Загар и патлы до колен.
Её, закутанный в меха,
Ласкает томный манекен. 
Их жизнь и вправду хороша —
Их холят, лелеют и греют,
Они не тратят ни гроша
И плюс к тому не стареют. 
Пусть лупят по башке нам,
Толкают нас и бьют,
Но куклам-манекенам
Мы создали уют. 
Они так вежливы — взгляни!
Их не волнует ни черта,
И жизнерадостны они,
И нам, безумным, не чета. 
Он никогда не одинок —
В салоне, в постели, в бильярдной.
Невозмутимый, словно йог,
Галантный и элегантный. 
Хочу такого плена —
Свобода мне не впрок.
Я вместо манекена
Хочу пожить денёк. 
На манекенские паи
Согласен, чёрт меня дери!
В приятный круг его семьи
Желаю, чёрт меня дери! 
Я предлагаю смелый план
Возможных сезонных обменов:
Мы, люди, — в их бездушный клан,
А вместо нас — манекенов. 
Но я готов поклясться,
Что где-нибудь заест —
Они не согласятся, нет,
На эту перемену мест. 
Из них, конечно, ни один
Нам не уступит свой уют —
Из этих солнечных витрин
Они без боя не уйдут. 
Сдаётся мне — они хитрят,
И, тайно расправивши члены,
Когда живые люди спят,
Выходят в ночь манекены. 
Машины выгоняют
И мчат так, что держись!
Бузят и прожигают
Свою ночную жизнь. 
Такие подвиги творят,
Что мы за год не натворим,
Но возвращаются назад...
Ах, как завидую я им! 
Мы скачем, скачем вверх и вниз,
Кропаем и клеим на стенах
Наш главный лозунг и девиз:
"Забота о манекенах!" 
Недавно был — читали? —
Налёт на магазин,
В них сколько ни стреляли —
Не умер ни один. 
Его налогом не согнуть,
Не сдвинуть повышеньем цен.
Счастливый путь, счастливый путь, 
Будь счастлив, мистер Манекен! 
Но, как индусы, мы живём
Надеждою смертных и тленных,
Что если завтра мы умрём —
Воскреснем вновь в манекенах! 
Так что не хнычь, ребята, —
Наш день ещё придёт!
Храните, люди, свято
Весь манекенский род! 
Болезни в нас обострены,
Уже не станем мы никем...
Грядёт надежда всей страны —
Здоровый, крепкий манекен. 
----------------------------------------------
        Не так мы, парень, глупы,
        Чтоб наряжать живых, -
        Мы обряжаем трупы
        И кукол восковых.
-----------------------------
                 Его налогом не согнуть, -
                        Манекена, -
                Не сдвинуть повышеньем цен, -
                        Манекена.
                Счастливый путь, счастливый путь,
                Счастливый мистер манекен!
                О, всемогущий манекен!
                О, всемогущий манекен!
                Счастливый мистер манекен! 
                Будь счастлив, мистер манекен!..

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NnJHRYTw2-Q  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPYOBNFHkIQ   
"Сейчас! Сейчас вам будет показана забавная история некоего симпатичного мистера Мак-Кинли, из которой каждый сделает выводы по своему разумению. Он не бог, ни герой, ни звезда. Он - как ты, как я, - маленький человек… 
   Добрый день, приятель! Бонжур! Буэнос Диас! Гут Морген! Борно Джорно! Хау Ду Ю Ду!.. 
   Тебе всегда некогда. Ты спешишь на работу, жмёшь на педали. Ты работаешь весь день и делаешь всё, что положено делать человеку - всё, что велел ему делать Господь Бог, - на заводе, на ферме, в парикмахерской, у бензоколонки, в школьном классе, в уличном писсуаре… 
  Только не дай бог быть безработным… Ты едва сводишь концы с концами. На рынке, в универсаме ты и твоя жена серьёзны, как на кладбище… Цены!.. Цены!.. О, боже,  - такого не бывало! Правда, говорят, что это инфляция, девальвация, временный спад, - всё по науке, - а тебе надо до получки дотянуть… 
   Ты листаешь газеты, друг, читаешь журналы, а вдруг… А это что?.. А! Ядерный взрыв.  Ну, говорят, это где-то далеко, авось, до нас не доползёт. А потом, в такое поверь - жить не захочется. А тебе надо жить. Ты всем нужен, друг. Тебя лобзают, тебя запугивают, перед тобой заискивают, когда ты нужен. А ты нужен всегда. Всё на тебе держится, понял? 
Только ради бога не верь, что ты маленький человек, никому не верь, кто скажет такое.
   И мне не верь…"

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNceyM69mlc   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJXmrjI_FPw  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbEK4TWLpzE     *Летела жизнь*  *Я сам с Ростова, я вобще подкидыш*,
     И мог бы быть с каких угодно мест,
     И если ты, мой Бог, меня не выдашь,
     Тогда моя свинья меня не съест. 
     Живу везде, сейчас, к примеру, в Туле,
     Живу и не считаю ни потерь, ни барышей.
     Из детства помню детский дом в ауле
     В республике чечено-ингушей. 
     Они нам детских душ не загубили,
     Делили с нами пищу и судьбу.
     Летела жизнь в плохом автомобиле
     И вылетала с выхлопом в трубу. 
     Я сам не знал, в кого я воспитаюсь,
     Любил друзей, гостей и анашу.
     Теперь чуть что, чего - за нож хватаюсь, -
     Которого, по счастью, не ношу. 
     Как сбитый куст я по ветру волокся,
     Питался при дороге, помня зло, но и добро.
     Я хорошо усвоил чувство локтя, -
     Который мне совали под ребро. 
     Бывал я там, где и другие были, -
     Все те, с кем резал пополам судьбу.
     Летела жизнь в плохом автомобиле
     И вылетала с выхлопом в трубу. 
     Нас закаляли в климате морозном,
     Нет никому ни в чём отказа там.
     Так что чечены, жившие при Грозном,
     Намылились с Кавказа в Казахстан. 
     А там - Сибирь - лафа для брадобреев:
     Скопление народов и нестриженных бичей, -
     Где место есть для зэков, для евреев
     И недоистребленных басмачей. 
     В Анадыре, что надо, мы намыли,
     Нам там ломы ломали на горбу.
     Летела жизнь в плохом автомобиле
     И вылетала с выхлопом в трубу. 
     Мы пили все, включая политуру, -
     И лак, и клей, стараясь не взболтнуть.
     Мы спиртом обманули пулю-дуру -
     Так, что ли, умных нам не обмануть?! 
     Пью водку под орехи для потехи,
     Коньяк под плов с узбеками, по-ихнему - пилав, -
     В Норильске, например, в горячем цехе
     Мы пробовали пить стальной расплав. 
     Мы дыры в деснах золотом забили,
     Состарюсь - выну - денег наскребу.
     Летела жизнь в плохом автомобиле
     И вылетала с выхлопом в трубу. 
     Какие песни пели мы в ауле!
     Как прыгали по скалам нагишом!
     Пока меня с пути не завернули,
     Писался я чечено-ингушом. 
     Одним досталась рана ножевая,
     Другим - дела другие, ну а третьим - третья треть...
     Сибирь, Сибирь - держава бичевая, -
     Где есть где жить и есть где помереть. 
     Я был кудряв, но кудри истребили -
     Семь пядей из-за лысины во лбу.
     Летела жизнь в плохом автомобиле
     И вылетала с выхлопом в трубу. 
     Воспоминанья только потревожь я -
     Всегда одно:"На помошь! Караул!.."
     Вот бьют чеченов немцы из Поволжья,
     А место битвы - город Барнаул. 
     Когда дошло почти до самосуда,
     Я встал горой за горцев, чье-то горло теребя, -
     Те и другие были не отсюда,
     Но воевали - словно за себя. 
     А те, кто нас на подвиги подбили,
     Давно лежат и корчатся в гробу, -
     Их всех свезли туда в автомобиле,
     А самый главный - вылетел в трубу.
     А самый главный - вылетел в трубу.
     А самый главный - вылетел в трубу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PduExLdsGsY  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1091.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=418.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=424.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=882.24 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1673.26 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1201.02   http://bards.ru/play.php?a_Vysockij_Vla ... ozhite.ram http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm?82
?  http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=72018  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  - Поёт Владимир Шафрин   *Проложите, проложите,*
Вы хоть тоннель по дну реки,
И без страха приходите
На вино и шашлыки. 
        И гитару приносите,
        Подтянув на ней колки,
        Но не забудьте, затупите
        Ваши острые клыки. 
А когда сообразите,
Все пути приводят в Рим,
Вот тогда и приходите,
Вот тогда поговорим. 
        Нож забросьте, камень выньте
        Из-за пазухи своей,
        И перебросьте, перекиньте
        Вы хоть жердь через ручей. 
За посев ли, за покос ли
Надо взяться поспешать,
А прохлопав, сами после
Локти будете кусать. 
        Так проложите, проложите,
        Хоть тоннель по дну реки,
        Но не забудьте, затупите
        Ваши острые клыки.
_________________________ 
Make a bridge on the occasion 
Make a bridge on the occasion, 
Or a tunnel through the brine, - 
Come without hesitation 
To my shish-kebab and wine.  
Put in tune the old guitar which 
You'll be coming to me with; 
Cheer up, screw up your courage, 
Don't forget to hide your teeth.  
When you get to the idea 
That all roads will lead to Rome 
Then you will be welcome here, 
Come, we'll have a chat at home.  
Hide your horns and draw your claws in, 
Get unrigged, and don't be grim. 
Make at least a little crossing, - 
Throw a pole across the stream.  
You had better set about 
Mowing, sowing right away. 
If you miss the boat, look out, - 
You will rue the hapless day.  
In the morning you will stare 
Wond'ring, as you wake up: who 
Laid the bridges here and there, 
Without even telling you.  
Make at least a river crossing, 
Or a tunnel, underneath; 
Don't forget to draw your claws in 
And to hide your sharpened teeth!  
© Alec Vagapov. Trans

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3HVSYMelLA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJeIs8DH-hU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPqOHQxjWi8 (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u8YCrqlcjg  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ax- ... orochka.ra http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv07_05.mp3   *Из детства* (зарисовка)           _ Посвящено Аркаше Вайнеру_  *Ах, время, как махорочка -*
Все тянешь, тянешь, Жорочка.
А помнишь - кепка, челочка
Да кабаки - до трёх?
А чёрненькая Норочка
С подъезда пять - айсорочка,
Глядишь - всего пятёрочка,
А вдоль и поперек! 
А вся братва - одесская.
Два тридцать - время детское,
Куда, ребята, деться, а?
К цыганам в "Поплавок"!
Пойдёмте с нами, Верочка -
Цыганская венгерочка.
Пригладь виски, Валерочка,
Да чуть примни сапог. 
А помнишь вечериночки
У Солиной Мариночки:
Две бывших балериночки
В гостях у пацанов,
Сплошная безотцовщина,
Война, да и ежовщина,
А значит - поножовщина
И годы до обнов? 
На всех клифты казённые -
И флотские, и зонные,
И братья заблатнённые
Имеются у всех.
Потом отцы появятся,
Да очень не понравятся.
Кой с кем, конечно, справятся,
И то - от сих до сех. 
Дворы полны - ну, надо же!
Танго хватает за души,
Хоть этому - да рады же,
Да вот ещё нагул...
С Малюшенки - богатые,
Там шпанцыри подснятые,
Там и червонцы мятые,
Там Клещ меня пырнул. 
А у Толяна Рваного
Братан пришел с "Желанного"
И жить задумал наново,
А был хитёр и смел,
Да хоть и в этом возрасте,
- А были позанозистей,
Помыкался он в гордости
И снова загремел. 
А всё же брали "соточку"
И бацали чечёточку,
А ночью взял обмоточку
Да чтой-то завернул.
У матери бессонница,
Все сутки книзу клонится.
Спи! Вдруг чего обломится,
Небось не в Барнаул.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMliCnsY5zw  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1064.22 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m05a/must05A_36.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ya- ... durakax.ra
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 393_08.mp3    *Я теперь в дураках — не уйти мне с земли:*
Мне поставила суша капканы.
Не заметивши сходней, на берег сошли —
И навечно — мои капитаны. 
И теперь в моих песнях сплошные нули,
В них всё больше прорехи и раны:
Из своих кителей капитанских ушли,
Как из кожи, мои капитаны. 
Мне теперь не выйти в море
И не встретить их в порту.
Ах, мой вечный санаторий 
Как оскомина во рту! 
Капитаны мне скажут: "Давай, не реви (скули)!"
Ну а я не реву (скулю) — волком вою:
Вы ж не просто с собой мои песни везли —
Вы везли мою душу с собою. 
Вас встречали в порту толпы верных друзей,
И я с вами делил ваши лавры, —
Мне казалось, я тоже сходил с кораблей
В эти Токио, Гамбурги, Гавры... 
Вам теперь не выйти в море,
Мне не встретить вас в порту.
Ах, мой вечный санаторий 
Как оскомина во рту! 
Я надеюсь, что море сильней площадей
И прочнее домов из бетона,
Море лучший колдун, чем земной чародей, —
И я встречу вас из Лиссабона. 
Я механиков вижу во сне, шкиперов —
Вижу я, что не бесятся с жира, —
Капитаны по сходням идут с танкеров,
С сухогрузов, да и с "пассажиров"... 
Нет, я снова выйду в море,
Или встречу их в порту, —
К чёрту вечный санаторий
И оскомину во рту!
____________________________ 
Я теперь в дураках,
Не уйти мне с земли,
Мне поставила суша капканы.
Не заметивши сходней,
На берег сошли, и навечно,
Мои капитаны. 
Мне теперь не выйти в море 
И не встретить их в пору, 
Я сегодня в недоборе, 
Со щита да в нищету 
И теперь в моих песнях
Сплошные нули,
В них все больше про реки и раны.
Из своих кителей капитанских
Ушли, как из кожи,
Мои капитаны. 
Мне теперь не выйти в море 
И не встретить их в порту, 
Ах, мой вечный санаторий 
И оскомина во рту. 
Капитаны мне скажут:
"Давай не скули", -
Ну, а я не скулю, волком вою,
Вы ж не просто с собой
Мои песни везли,
Вы везли мою душу с собою. 
А мне теперь не выйти в море 
И не встретить их в порту. 
Ах, мой вечный санаторий, 
И оскомина во рту. 
Повстречались в порту
Толпы верных друзей,
И я с вами делил ваши лавры.
Мне казалось,
Я тоже сходил с кораблей
В эти Токио, Гамбурги, Гавры. 
Но теперь не выйти в море 
И не встретить их в порту. 
Ах, мой вечный санаторий, 
И оскомина во рту. 
Я надеюсь,
Что море сильней площадей
И прочнее домов из бетона
Море лучший колдун,
Чем земной чародей,
И я встречу вас из лиссабона. 
Но мне теперь не выйти в море 
И не встретить их в порту. 
Я сегодня в недоборе, 
Со щита да в нищету. 
Я механиков вижу во тьме,
Шкиперов вижу я,
Что не бесятся с жира.
Капитаны по сходням идут
С танкеров, сухогрузов
Да и с пассажиров. 
Нет, я снова выйду в море, 
Снова встречу их в порту. 
К черту вечный санаторий 
И оскомину во рту.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv9tzjF6pH4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8irsSAsv_o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBd2bTBihb4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iIFtpCiH-E  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/39/vv39_18.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m06/must06_22.mp3 
?  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0003.mp3 http://kulichki.com/vv/pesni/oplavlyayu ... innyj.html  (кликнуть на *Audio* слева вверху) 
?  http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm?6   *Оплавляются свечи*
	На старинный паркет,
	И стекает на плечи
	Серебро с эполет.
	Как в агонии бродит
	Золотое вино...
	Все былое уходит,-
	Что придёт - всё равно. 
	И, в предсмертном томленье
	Озираясь назад,
	Убегают олени,
	Нарываясь на залп.
	Кто-то дуло наводит
	На невинную грудь...
	Все былое уходит,-
	Пусть придёт что-нибудь. 
	Кто-то злой и умелый,
	Веселясь, наугад
	Мечет острые стрелы
	В воспалённый закат.
	Слышно в буре мелодий
	Повторение нот...
	Всё былое уходит,-
	Пусть придёт что придёт.
_________________________________________________- 
Candles melting...  
Candles melting when drown
Ancient parquetry floor,
Shoulders on flowing down
Epaulettes’ silver ore.
Golden wine effervesces
In the agony flame...
All the past being away with, -
What will come - all the same. 
In the languor look round
Their death being faced
Deer stag running out
Right the fire against.
Barrel arms someone lays
For a someone’s breast sinned...
All the past being away with, -
Let it come, anything. 
Deft and evil some fellows
When enjoying not aimed
Throw pointed arrows
At the sunset inflamed.
In the storm’s tune hear may ears
Repetition of notes...
Let the past done away with, -
Let it come as it floats. 
© Natalie Golightly. Translation, 2000  
_______________________________________   *And the candles are melting*
Out to the aged parquet.
The rain runs down shoulders
Like silver off epaulets.
In a frenzy there fizzles
The golden champagne.
Let the past fly away,
I'm not one to complain. 
In a premortal anguish
with a back-looking glance,
The scared stags bound forward
Toward the deadly advance.
Someone points his long barrel
At the innocent breast...
Let bygones be bygones,
Come what may, if it's best. 
With a heartless abandon
A clever hunter takes aim
With razor-sharp arrows
Into the sunset's red flame.
In the tempest of sound
A sad note then began.
The past leaps and bounds,
Come what may, if it can. 
© de Cate + Navrozov

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaG5OdYQexY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAcqJSf6Tl8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_11.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/49/01_0085_28_5.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=881.04 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 343_03.mp3  http://kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/a-nu-ka-bej.ram http://kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/a-nu-ka-bej2.ram   *Песня про снайпера,* который через 15 лет после войны спился и сидит в ресторане  *А ну-ка, пей-ка,*
Кому не лень!
Вам жизнь — копейка,
А мне — мишень.
Который в фетрах,
Давай на спор:
Я — на сто метров,
А ты — в упор. 
Не та раскладка,
Но я не трус.
Итак, десятка —
Бубновый туз...
Ведь ты же на спор
Стрелял в упор, 
Но я ведь — снайпер,
А ты — тапёр. 
Куда вам деться!
Мой выстрел — хлоп!
Девятка — в сердце,
Десятка — в лоб...
И чёрной точкой
На белый лист 
Легла та ночка
На мою жизнь! 
	--------------------------------------------------------  *Go ahead, drink!*
Luck's on your side.
Your life's a cent, but
Mine's a bull's eye.
You, with the felt there!
Let's bet shall we?
Me from 90 yards
And you right here. 
My cards are bad,
My fate I'll face;
I've got a ten and
An ace of spades.
Because on that bet you
Shot at point-blanc;
But I'm a sharpshooter and
You're a gambler, right? 
Now where could you go?
My shot hit hard:
And 10 in the head,
9 in the heart.
Just as a black dot
On a white leaf.
...That night became
a part of me...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий Гимн морю и горам - (Из фильма "Ветер надежды") YouTube - Высоцкий: "Заказана погода нам.." - 2 (197 :: . 1978 YouTube - Высоцкий: "Заказана погода нам.." - 3 (1976).  YouTube - Высоцкий: "Заказана погода нам.."- 4.  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/20/vv20_08.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/30/vv30_04.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10  http://kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/zakaza ... acheyu.ram  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=397.10 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs2/vv1021.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1673.14    *Гимн морю и горам* (Из к/ф "Ветер надежды") 
Заказана погода нам Удачею самой,
Довольно футов нам под киль обещано,
И небо поделилось с океаном синевой -
Две синевы у горизонта скрещены. 
Не правда ли, морской хмельной невиданный простор
Сродни горам в безумстве, буйстве, кротости:
Седые гривы волн чисты, как снег на пиках гор,
И впадины меж ними - словно пропасти! 
Служение стихиям не терпит суеты,
К двум полюсам ведет меридиан.
Благословенны вечные хребты,
Благословен Великий океан. 
Нам сам Великий случай - брат, Везение - сестра,
Хотя - на всякий случай - мы встревожены.
На суше пожелали нам ни пуха ни пера,
Созвездья к нам прекрасно расположены. 
Мы все - впередсмотрящие, все начали с азов,
И если у кого-то невезение -
Меняем курс, идём на SOS, как там, в горах,- на зов,
На помощь, прерывая восхождение. 
Служение стихиям не терпит суеты,
К двум полюсам ведёт меридиан.
Благословенны вечные хребты,
Благословен Великий океан. 
Потери подсчитаем мы, когда пройдёт гроза,-
Не сединой, а солью убелённые,-
Скупая океанская огромная слеза
Умоет наши лица просветлённые... 
Взята вершина - клотики вонзились в небеса!
С небес на землю - только на мгновение:
Едва закончив рейс, мы поднимаем паруса -
И снова начинаем восхождение. 
Служение стихиям не терпит суеты,
К двум полюсам ведет меридиан.
Благословенны вечные хребты,
Благословен Великий океан. 
1976.
________________________________  YouTube - Высоцкий: "Заказана погода нам.." -1(1976).Полный вариант.    *Заказана погода нам Удачею самой*,
Довольно футов нам под киль обещаны,
И небо поделилось с океаном синевой —
Две синевы у горизонта скрещены. 
Мы на приметы наложили вето —
Мы чтим чутьё компасов и носов.
Упругие, тугие мышцы ветра
Натягивают кожу парусов. 
Инков Нового Света мы не поразим,
Как когда-то в столетье великом,
Но зато мы по яркому свету скользим
И гуляем по солнечным бликам. 
Нам сам Великий Случай — друг, на весь меридиан
На всякий случай нам приказы розданы.
Ночами чёрный купол опрокинут в океан
Со всеми вытекающими звёздами. 
Мы, призрак флибустьерского корвета,
Направились к созвездью Гончих Псов —
И словно заострились струи ветра
И вспарывают кожу парусов. 
Лунный свет отражён — чист и неотразим,
Как святые с загадкой на ликах,
Мы бесшумно по лунной дороге скользим,
Отдыхаем на ласковых бликах. 
На карте белых пятен нет и нечего открыть —
Не те века — Колумбу или Берингу,
Но можно к самому себе под парусом приплыть
И там в себе самом открыть Америку. 
Как в воду нож, врезает чёрный купол
Вдруг ураган — ворота на засов.
Попутный ветер словно бес попутал —
Он не находит наших парусов. 
Мы собой океан занозим —
Мы ему непосильная доза:
Мы, держась якорями, сидим
Крепко в теле его, как заноза. 
До рёбер, до шпангоутов продрать себе борта —
И проскочить меж взглядами и скалами,
И вновь наполнить чашу — если чаша испита,
И глубоко дышать между авралами. 
Изведать то, чего не ведал сроду,
Глазами, ртом и кожей пить простор...
Кто в океане видит только воду,
Тот на земле не замечает гор. 
Пой, ураган, нам злые песни в уши,
Под череп проникай и в мысли лезь;
Лей, звёздный дождь, вселяя в наши души
Землёй и морем вечную болезнь. 
Вот уже сколько лет, столько зим
Мы причислены к лику великих,
Мы, как Боги, по лунному свету скользим,
Отдыхаем на солнечных бликах. 
1976

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTodK_DBkZs  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzbUA8COQcM С *Ниной Шацкой*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIz4XlbpgW8  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/zhi ... na-more.ra С *Мариной Влaди*   *Жили-были на море...* 
Музыка - *Е. Геворгян А. Геворгян* 
Жили-были на море —
Это значит плавали,
Курс держали правильный, слушались руля.
Заходили в гавани —
Слева ли, справа ли —
Два красивых лайнера, судна, корабля. 
Белоснежнотелая,
Словно лебедь белая,
В сказочно-классическом плане.
И другой — он в тропики
Плавал в чёрном смокинге,
Лорд — трансатлантический лайнер. 
Ах, если б ему в голову пришло,
Что в каждый порт уже давно влюблённо
Спешит к нему под чёрное крыло
Стремительная белая мадонна! 
Слёзы льёт горючие
В ценное горючее
И всегда надеется втайне,
Что, быть может, в Африку
Не уйдёт по графику
Этот недогадливый лайнер. 
Ах, если б ему в голову взбрело,
Что в каждый порт уже давно влюблённо
Прийти к нему под чёрное крыло
Опаздывает белая мадонна! 
Кораблям и поздняя
Не к лицу коррозия,
Не к лицу морщины вдоль белоснежных крыл,
И подтёки синие
Возле ватерлинии,
И когда на смокинге левый борт подгнил. 
Горевал без памяти
В доке, в тихой заводи,
Зол и раздосадован крайне,
Ржавый и взъерошенный
И командой брошенный,
В гордом одиночестве лайнер. 
А ей невероятно повезло:
Под танго музыкального салона
Пришла к нему под чёрное крыло —
И встала рядом белая мадонна!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzpbbqcWkTk  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m03/must03_08.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/zhi ... kromnyj.ra   *Баллада о Кокильоне*  
Жил-был
учитель скромный Кокильон,
Любил
наукой баловаться он. 
Земной поклон за то, что он был в химию влюблён
И по ночам над чем-то там химичил Кокильон. 
Но мученик науки гоним и обездолен,
Всегда в глазах толпы он — алхимик-шарлатан.
И из любимой школы в два счёта был уволен,
Верней в три шеи выгнан, непонятый титан... 
Титан
лабораторию держал
И там
творил, и мыслил, и дерзал. 
За просто так, не за мильон, в трёхсуточный бульон
Швырнуть сумел всё, что имел, великий Кокильон. 
Да мы бы забросали каменьями Ньютона,
Мы б за такое дело измазали в смоле,
Но случай не дозволил плевать на Кокильона:
Однажды в адской смеси заквасилось желе. 
Бульон
изобретателя потряс —
Был он 
ничто: не жидкость и не газ. 
И был смущён, и потрясён, и даже удивлён,
"Эге! Ха-ха! О эврика!" — воскликнул Кокильон. 
Три дня он развлекался игрой на пианино,
На самом дне в сухом вине он истину искал.
Вдруг произнёс он внятно: "Какая чертовщина!" —
И твёрдою походкою он к дому зашагал. 
Он днём
был склонен к мыслям и мечтам,
Но в нём
кипели страсти по ночам. 
И вот, на поиск устремлён, мечтой испепелён,
В один момент в эксперимент включился Кокильон. 
Душа его просила и плоть его хотела
До истины добраться, до цели и до дна —
Проверить состояние таинственного тела,
Узнать, что он такое: оно или она? 
Но был
и в этом опыте изъян:
Забыл
фанатик намертво про кран. 
В погоне за открытьем он был слишком воспалён,
И вдруг ошибочно нажал на крантик Кокильон. 
И закричал безумный: "Да это же коллоид!
Не жидкость это, братцы, — коллоидальный газ!"
Вот так блеснул в науке — как в небе астероид:
Взорвался и в шипенье безвременно угас. 
И вот —
так в этом газе и лежит,
Народ
его открытьем дорожит. 
Но он не мёртв — он усыплён, разбужен будет он
Через века. Дремли пока, великий Кокильон! 
А мы, склонив колени, глядим благоговейно.
Таких как он — немного: четыре на мильон!
Возьмём Ньютона, Бора и старика Эйнштейна —
Вот три великих мужа, четвёртый — Кокильон.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1mcxHBz9VI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ7plVxmr_U http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPrUG9MW-Lc  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 393_11.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/dol ... shel-ty.ra   *Долго же шёл ты, в конверте листок...* 
Долго же шёл ты, в конверте листок,
Вышли последние сроки!
Но потому он и Дальний Восток,
Что — далеко на востоке... 
Ждёшь с нетерпеньем ответ ты —
Весточку в несколько слов...
Мы здесь встречаем рассветы
Раньше на восемь часов. 
Здесь до утра пароходы ревут
Средь океанской шумихи —
Не потому его Тихим зовут,
Что он действительно тихий. 
Ждёшь с нетерпеньем ответ ты —
Весточку в несколько слов...
Мы здесь встречаем рассветы
Раньше на восемь часов. 
Ты не пугайся рассказов о том,
Будто здесь самый край света, —
Сзади ещё Сахалин, а потом
Круглая наша планета. 
Ждёшь с нетерпеньем ответ ты —
Весточку в несколько слов...
Мы здесь встречаем рассветы
Раньше на восемь часов. 
Что говорить — здесь, конечно, не рай,
Но невмоготу переписка.
Знаешь что, милая, ты приезжай:
Дальний Восток — это близко! 
Скоро получишь ответ ты —
Весточку в несколько слов!
Вместе бы встретить рассветы
Раньше на восемь часов!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZg-rKslD-c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HEUwGYkJfU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1oT5oQCKw0  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/35/vv35_10.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1090.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1372.29 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=142.07 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1525.24 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1532.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=165.25 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.20 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.20   *Гололёд*  
            Припев: Гололёд на Земле, гололёд,
                    Целый год напролёт - гололёд... 
                Гололёд на Земле, гололёд,
     Будто нет ни весны, ни лета.
        Чем-то скользким одета планета -
      Люди, падая бьются об лёд. 
        Припев: Гололёд на Земле, гололёд,
                      Целый год напролет - гололёд... 
Даже если планету в облёт,
Не касаясь планеты ногами, -
Ни один, так другой упадёт
(Гололёд на Земле, гололёд!) -
И затопчут его сапогами. 
Гололёд на Земле, гололёд,
Целый год напролет, целый год,
Будто нет ни весны, ни лета.
Чем-то скользким планета одета,
Люди, падая бьются об лёд. 
Припев.
____________________________________ *The icy world*
Translation by Alec Vagapov  
Mother Earth is all covered with ice - 
all year long it is covered with ice. 
There's no spring, it appears, nor summer - 
White as snow is the planet's garment - 
now and then someone falls on the ice.  
Mother Earth is all covered with ice, 
all year long it is covered with ice. 
Everything is covered with ice, 
all year long it is covered with ice.  
You may fly all around the Globe 
and may not even touch the ground,- 
anyway you are sure to drop 
an a slippery plain or slope... 
To be crushed underfoot you are bound!  
Mother Earth is all covered with ice, 
all year long it is covered with ice. 
Everything is covered with ice, 
all year long it is covered with ice.  
There is nothing but ice, like glass, 
but it isn't a rink for skating. 
Perhaps a beast will quietly pass... 
All is iced ! A two-legged one has 
to land on all fours - no escaping.  
Mother Earth is all covered with ice, 
all year long it is covered with ice. 
Everything is covered with ice, 
all year long it is covered with ice.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhAg-PYPPG0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3GqjghHCT4  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1345.08
?  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 394_16.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/da-segodnya-ya-v.ra   *Вратарь*  _(Льву Яшину)_ 
Да, сегодня я в ударе, не иначе —
Надрываются в восторге москвичи:
Я спокойно прерываю передачи
И вытаскиваю мёртвые мячи. 
Вот судья противнику пенальти назначает —
Репортёры тучею кишат у тех ворот.
Лишь один упрямо за моей спиной скучает —
Он сегодня славно отдохнёт! 
Но спокойно!
Вот мне бьют головой...
Я коснулся —
подают угловой.
Бьёт "десятый" — дело в том,
Что своим "сухим листом"
Размочить он может счёт нулевой. 
Мяч в моих руках — с ума трибуны сходят, —
Хоть "десятый" его ловко завернул —
У меня давно такие не проходят.
Только сзади кто-то тихо вдруг вздохнул. 
Обернулся, голос слышу из-за фотокамер:
"Извини, но ты мне, Лёва, снимок запорол.
Что тебе — ну, лишний раз потрогать мяч руками,
Ну а я бы снял красивый гол". 
Я хотел его послать —
не пришлось:
Еле-еле мяч достать
удалось.
Но едва успел привстать,
Слышу снова: "Вот опять!
Ну зачем хватаешь мяч?
Дал бы снять". 
"Я, товарищ дорогой, вас понимаю,
Но культурно вас прошу: пойдите прочь!
Да, вам лучше, если хуже я играю,
Но поверьте — я не в силах вам помочь". 
Вот летит девятый номер с пушечным ударом,
Репортёр бормочет, просит: "Дай ему забить.
Буду всю семью твою всю жизнь снимать задаром..."
Чуть не плачет парень. Как мне быть? 
"Это всё-таки футбол, —
говорю, —
Нож по сердцу - каждый гол 
вратарю". —
"Да я тебе как вратарю
Лучший снимок подарю.
Пропусти, а я отблагодарю". 
Гнусь, как ветка, от напора репортёра,
Неуверенно иду на перехват...
Попрошу-ка потихонечку партнёров,
Чтоб они ему разбили аппарат. 
Ну а он всё ноет: "Это, друг, бесчеловечно.
Ты, конечно, можешь взять, но только, извини, —
Это лишь момент, а фотография навечно.
Ну, так что ценнее? Расцени!" 
Пятый номер в двадцать два
знаменит.
Не бежит он, а едва
семенит,
В правый угол мяч, звеня,
Значит, в левый от меня,
Залетает и победно (нахально) лежит. 
В этом тайме мы играли против ветра.
Так что я не мог поделать ничего.
Снимок дома у меня — два на три метра —
Как свидетельство позора моего. 
Проклинаю миг, когда фотографу потрафил,
Ведь теперь я думаю, когда беру мячи:
"Сколько ж мной испорчено прекрасных фотографий..."
Стыд меня терзает, хочь кричи. 
Искуситель-змей, палач,
как мне жить?
Так и тянет каждый мяч
пропустить.
Мне не справиться с собой —
Видно, жребий мой такой,
Потому и ухожу на покой.

----------


## Lampada

Стихи Б. Брехта, муз. А. Васильева и Б. Хмельницкого. Исполняется в спектакле "Добрый человек из Сезуана". 
Часть фонограммы концерта в городе Коломна.  
Дворец культуры Тепловозостроительного завода имени В.В. Куйбышева  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jlcKD_0-A0  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/cgi/play.cgi ... &format=ra 
?  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 4_01_1.mp3
?  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 514_02.mp3    *День Святого Никогда* 
В этот день берут за глотку зло,
В этот день всем добрым повезло,
И хозяин и батрак все вместе шествуют в кабак,
В день Святого Никогда тощий пьет у жирного в гостях. 
Речка свои воды катит вспять,
Все добры, про злобных не слыхать,
В этот день все отдыхают, и никто не понукает,
В день Святого Никогда вся земля, как рай, благоухает. 
В этот день ты будешь генерал, ха-ха!
Ну а я бы в этот день летал,
Банк уладит всё с рукой, ты же обретешь покой,
В день Святого Никогда, женщина, ты обретешь покой. 
Мы уже не в силах больше ждать,
Потому-то и должны нам дать,
Дать людям тяжкого труда день Святого Никогда,
День Святого Никогда, день , когда мы будем отдыхать.
----------------------------------------------  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wCnp8N_eMU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1idhvOOlTvA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5EhnWAbX1U http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDtvvp6zitI  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1198.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=422.04   *Песня акына* 
Стихи *Андрея Вознесенского* 
Ни славы, и ни коровы, ни тяжкой короны земной
  Пошли мне, Господь, второго, чтоб вытянул петь со мной
  Прошу не любви ворованной, ни радостей на денек
  Пошли мне, Господь, второго, чтоб не был так одинок. 
  Чтоб было с кем пасоваться, аукаться через степь
  Для сердца, не для оваций, на два голоса спеть
  Чтоб кто-нибудь меня понял, не часто, ну хоть разок
  Из раненных губ моих поднял царапнутый пулей рожок 
  И пусть мой товарищ певчий, забыв, что мы сила вдвоем
  Меня, побледнев от соперничества, прирежет за общим столом
  Прости ему, он до гроба одиночеством окружен
  Пошли ему, Бог, второго, такого, как я и он.
------------------------------------------------
"*Перевыполнение желаний.* 
(Записал Дмитрий Мурзин.)
Валентин Берестов рассказывал, что его покойная жена Татьяна Александрова, услышав, как Высоцк.ий поет знаменитое стихотворение Андрея Вознесенского "Пошли мне, господь, второго!", сказала: 
- Андрей просил у Господа "второго", а Тот в неизречённой милости своей послал ему "первого". "

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d24-rlX_IM8 (English subs) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXCPM00SbPo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-1QX2UGa6U http://youtube.com/watch?v=oXl5ixBtjpY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfbJse0we94 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w0TXciCRgM http://youtube.com/watch?v=UlxypQKKlAg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eLokN-vx6w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0KDDPsb_oQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWNYn9ZtoSk (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbuEj2nJHtE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lySHiOmVhg   (добавлено сопровождение оркестра)   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/41/vv41_15.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_14.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0027.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12   *Спасите наши души* 
Уходим под воду
В нейтральной воде.
Мы можем по году
Плевать на погоду, 
А если накроют —
Локаторы взвоют
О нашей беде. 
Спасите наши души!
Мы бредим от удушья.
Спасите наши души!
Спешите к нам!
Услышьте нас на суше —
Наш SOS всё глуше, глуше.
И ужас режет души
Напополам... 
И рвутся аорты,
Но наверх — не сметь!
Там слева по борту,
Там справа по борту,
Там прямо по ходу 
Мешает проходу
Рогатая смерть! 
Спасите наши души!
Мы бредим от удушья.
Спасите наши души!
Спешите к нам!
Услышьте нас на суше —
Наш SOS всё глуше, глуше.
И ужас режет души
Напополам... 
Но здесь мы на воле, 
Ведь это наш мир!
Свихнулись мы, что ли, 
Всплывать в минном поле?!
"А ну, без истерик!
Мы врежемся в берег!" —
Сказал командир. 
Спасите наши души!
Мы бредим от удушья. 
Спасите наши души!
Спешите к нам!
Услышьте нас на суше — 
Наш SOS всё глуше, глуше.
И ужас режет души
Напополам...  
Всплывём на рассвете —
Приказ есть приказ!
А гибнуть во цвете 
Уж лучше при свете!
Наш путь не отмечен...
Нам нечем... Нам нечем!..
Но помните нас! 
Спасите наши души!
Мы бредим от удушья.
Спасите наши души!
Спешите к нам!
Услышьте нас на суше —
Наш SOS всё глуше, глуше.
И ужас режет души
Напополам... 
Вот вышли наверх мы...
Но выхода нет!
Вот — полный на верфи!
Натянуты нервы...
Конец всем печалям,
Концам и началам —
Мы рвёмся к причалам
Заместо торпед! 
Спасите наши души!
Мы бредим от удушья.
Спасите наши души!
Спешите к нам!
Услышьте нас на суше —
Наш SOS всё глуше, глуше.
И ужас режет души
Напополам... 
Спасите наши души!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.02 
музыка - *М. Таривердиев*  *Дорога, дорога - нет счета столбам*,
И не знаешь, где конец пути, -
По дороге мы идем по разным сторонам
И не можем ее перейти.  
Но на других не гляди - не надо.
Улыбнись только мне, ведь я рядом.
Надо б нам поговорить, ведь наш путь еще далек,
Перейди, если мне невдомек.  
Шагаю, шагаю - кто мне запретит! -
И лишь столбы отсчитывают путь.
За тобой готов до бесконечности идти -
Только ты не сверни куда-нибудь.  
Но на других не гляди - не надо!
Улыбнись только мне, ведь я рядом.
Надо б нам поговорить, ведь наш путь еще далек,
Перейди, если мне невдомек.  
Улыбка, улыбка - для кого она?
А вдруг тому, что впереди идет?
я замер и глаза закрыл, но снова - ты одна,
А я опять прозевал переход!  
Нет, на других не гляди - не надо.
Улыбнись только мне, ведь я рядом.
Надо б нам поговорить, ведь наш путь еще далёк,
Перейди, если мне невдомёк. 
_______________________________________ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJZqCTJ45zY http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/dor ... eta-net.ra  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG--EJofflo  Поёт Лев Прыгунов   *Дорога, дорога — счёта нет шагам...* 
Дорога, дорога — счёта нет шагам,
И не знаешь, где конец пути, 
По дороге мы идём по разным сторонам
И не можем её перейти. 
Улыбнись мне хоть как-нибудь взглядом.
Улыбнись — я напротив, я рядом.
Побегу на красный свет, оштрафуют — не беда,
Только ты подскажи мне, когда. 
Улыбка, улыбка — для кого она?
Ведь, как я, её никто не ждёт!
Я замер и глаза закрыл, открыл, но — ты одна,
А я опять прозевал переход! 
Улыбнись мне хоть как-нибудь взглядом.
Улыбнись — я напротив, я рядом.
Побегу на красный свет, оштрафуют — не беда,
Только ты подскажи мне, когда. 
Шагаю, шагаю, — кто мне запретит! —
И лишь столбы отсчитывают путь.
За тобой готов до бесконечности идти,
Только ты не сверни куда-нибудь. 
Улыбнись мне хоть как-нибудь взглядом.
Улыбнись — я напротив, я рядом.
Путь наш долог, но ведь он всё же кончится, боюсь, —
Перейди, если я не решусь.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP_ExBDULKE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MtDhA3d8XQ      *Запомню, оставлю в душе этот вечер* —
Не встречу с друзьями, не праздничный стол:
Сегодня я сам — самый главный диспетчер,
И стрелки сегодня я сам перевёл. 
И пусть отправляю составы в пустыни,
Где только барханы в горячих лучах, —
Мои поезда не вернутся пустыми,
Пока мой оазис ещё не зачах. 
Своё я отъездил, и даже сверх нормы.
Стою, вспоминаю, сжимая флажок,
Как мимо меня проносились платформы
И реки — с мостами, которые сжёг. 
Теперь отправляю составы в пустыни,
Где только барханы в горячих лучах, —
Мои поезда не вернутся пустыми,
Пока мой оазис ещё не зачах. 
Они без меня понесутся по миру —
Я рук не ломаю, навзрыд не кричу, 
А то мне навяжут ещё пассажиров,
Которых я вовсе сажать не хочу. 
Итак, я отправил составы в пустыни,
Где только барханы в горячих лучах, —
Мои поезда не вернутся пустыми,
Пока мой оазис ещё не зачах. 
Растаяли льды, километры и годы —
Мой первый состав возвратился назад.
Он мне не привёз драгоценной породы,
Но он — возвратился, и рельсы гудят. 
Давай постоим и немного остынем:
Ты весь раскалён — ты не встретил реки.
Я сам не поехал с тобой по пустыням —
И вот мой оазис убили пески.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - Скажи, спасибо! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poMCIaMYFiE 
? http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=69012
? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv100_03.mp3  *Подумаешь, с женой не очень ладно...* 
Подумаешь — в семье не очень складно,
Подумаешь — неважно с головой,
Подумаешь — с работою неладно, —
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой. 
Ну что ж такого — мучает изжога?
Ну что ж такого — не пришёл домой?
Ну что ж такого — наказали строго? —
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой. 
Нечего играть с судьбою в прятки!
Так давай, кривая, вывози!
В общем, всё нормально, всё в порядке,
Всё, как говорится, "на мази"! 
Что-что? Партнёр играет слишком грубо?
Что-что? Приснился ночью домовой?
Что-что? На ринге выбили два зуба?
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой. 
Да ладно — потерял алмаз в опилках,
Ну, ладно, что на финише другой, 
Да ладно — потащили на носилках,
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой. 
Нечего играть с судьбою в прятки!
Так давай, кривая, вывози!
В общем, всё нормально, всё в порядке,
И, как говорится, "на мази"! 
Неважно, что не ты играл на скрипке,
Неважно, что ты бледный и худой,
Неважно, что побили по ошибке,
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой. 
Всё правильно: кто хочет — тот и может,
Всё верно: в каждом деле выбор — твой,
Всё так; но вот одно меня тревожит:
Кому сказать спасибо, что живой? 
И нечего играть с судьбою в прятки!
Так давай, кривая, вывози!
В общем, всё нормально, всё в порядке,
Всё, как говорится, "на мази"!
____________________________________________  YouTube - V. Vysotsky "Скажи еще спасибо, что живой!"  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1239.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=938.15  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/pod ... enoj-ne.ra  http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm?364   *Подумаешь - с женой не очень ладно.*
Подумаешь - неважно с головой.
Подумаешь - ограбили в парадном.
Скажи еще спасибо, что живой. 
Ну что ж такого - мучает саркома.
Ну что ж такого - начался запой.
Ну что ж такого - выгнали из дома.
Скажи еще спасибо, что живой. 
Плевать - партнер по покеру дал дуба.
Плевать, что снится ночью домовой.
Плевать - соседи выбили два зуба.
Скажи еще спасибо, что живой. 
Да ладно - ну, уснул вчера в опилках.
Да ладно - в челюсть врезали ногой.
Да ладно - потащили на носилках.
Скажи еще спасибо, что живой. 
Да, правда - тот, кто хочет, тот и может.
Да, правда - сам виновен, бог со мной!
Да, правда. Но одно меня тревожит -
Кому сказать спасибо, что живой? 
1969

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg3cUwOPow0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISPWpO4-y3k 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1f26UGp8J0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTdHiH6x8w0 http://youtube.com/watch?v=8UjopzSha5g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRnYQaufEpg   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/09/vv09_09.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_21.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_01.mp3    *Братские могилы* (из к/ф "Я родом из детства") 
На братских могилах не ставят крестов,
И вдовы на них на рыдают,
К ним кто-то приносит букеты цветов
И Вечный огонь зажигают. 
Здесь раньше вставала земля на дыбы,
А нынче - гранитные плиты.
Здесь нет ни одной персональной судьбы,
Все судьбы в единую слиты. 
А в Вечном огне виден вспыхнувший танк,
Горящие русские хаты,
Горящий Смоленск и горящий рейхстаг,
Горящее сердце солдата. 
На братских могилах нет плачущих вдов,
Сюда ходят люди покрепче.
На братских могилах не ставят крестов,
Но разве от этого легче?
__________________________________________________  _______  *COMMON GRAVES* (Translation Kathryn Hamilton) 
No crosses stand over these war graves of ours,
No widows come sobbing to mourn here.
But people bring garlands and bouquets of flowers,
And a small flame perpetually burns here.  
This place was once bare, the earth ravaged and torn,
Today it has slabs for a cover.
Today in the graves are these dead all made one -
Their separate lives now are over.  
But deep in the flame you see gutted tanks smoke,
And razed Russian villages smoulder;
Blazing Smolensk, and the blazing Reichstag,
The fierce blazing heart of the soldier.  
No sorrowing wives wet these graves with their tears.
The people who come here are stronger.
No crosses stand over these war graves of ours -
But is there, for all that, less to mourn for? 
____________________________________________ 
No crosses are put on the brotherly graves
And here, no widows are mourning —
Some only bring flowers to honor the place
And keep the Eternal flames burning 
This earth used to spurt and abandon its sleighs
But now – it just sleeps in the sun.
And here, there are no individual fates
All the fates have grown into one.  
In the Eternal Flame there's a flickering tank,
We observe Russian villages smolder, 
The burning Smolensk, the burning Reichstag,
And the burning heart of a soldier. 
No mourning widows come to this place
The people who come here are tougher
No crosses are put on the brotherly graves
But that doesn't bring any comfort..

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McBi6APxNyU   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3SQ5q70Llk
http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_08.mp3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaUkDBIW9r8   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=398.05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=877.17   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs2/vv1004.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs2/vv0009.mp3   *Человек за бортом*     (Анатолию Гарагуле) 
Был шторм: канаты рвали кожу с рук,
И якорная цепь визжала чёртом,
Пел ветер песню грубую — и вдруг
Раздался голос: "Человек за бортом!" 
И сразу — "Полный назад! Стоп машина!
Живо! Спасти и согреть!
Внутрь ему, если мужчина,
Если же нет — растереть". 
Я пожалел, что обречён шагать
По суше — значит мне не ждать подмоги:
Никто меня не бросится спасать
И не объявит шлюпочной тревоги. 
А скажут: "Полный вперёд! Ветер в спину!
Будем в порту по часам.
Так ему, сукину сыну, 
Пусть выбирается сам!" 
И мой корабль от меня уйдёт —
На нём, должно быть, люди выше сортом.
Вперёдсмотрящий смотрит лишь вперёд —
Не видит он, что человек за бортом. 
Я вижу: мимо суда проплывают —
Ждёт их приветливый порт.
Мало ли кто выпадает
С главной дороги за борт! 
Пусть в море меня вынесет, а там —
Гуляет ветер вверх и вниз по гамме, 
За мною спустит шлюпку капитан,
И обрету я почву под ногами. 
Они зацепят меня за одежду —
Значит падать одетому плюс, 
В шлюпочный борт, как в надежду,
Мёртвою хваткой вцеплюсь. 
Я на борту — курс прежний, прежний путь,
Мне тянут руки, души, папиросы, 
И я уверен: если что-нибудь —
Мне бросят круг спасательный матросы. 
Правда с качкой у них перебор там,
В штормы от вахт не вздохнуть,
Но человеку за бортом
Здесь не дадут утонуть! 
Давайте ж полный вперёд! Что нам льдина! 
Я теперь ваш, моряки!
Режь меня, сукина сына, 
И разрывай на куски!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2-WOKFYwBU (со словами) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jywy91Td-hg (Private)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FosuwAxmyw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84rh0DDkm80 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6m8j60Pp78 (with English subt.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPC42JWBPvI  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/25/vv25_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_12.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1065.05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1090.22 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1241.24  http://rutube.ru/tracks/42888.html?v=41 ... 66f24cd446 
? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0500--/0556/00_0556_01.mp3    *Две судьбы*  
Жил я славно в первой трети
Двадцать лет на белом свете -
по учению,
Жил бездумно, но при деле,
Плыл, куда глаза глядели,-
по течению. 
Думал - вот она, награда,-
Ведь ни веслами не надо,
ни ладонями.
Комары, слепни да осы
Донимали, кровососы,
да не доняли. 
Слышал с берега в начале -
Мне о помощи кричали,
о спасении.
Не дождались, бедолаги,-
Я лежал, чумной от браги,
в отключении. 
Тряханет ли в повороте,
Завернет в водовороте -
все исправится.
То разуюсь, то обуюсь,
На себя в воде любуюсь -
очень нравится. 
Берега текут за лодку,
Ну а я ласкаю глотку
медовухою.
После лишнего глоточку
Глядь - плыву не в одиночку,-
со старухою. 
И пока я удивлялся,
Пал туман и оказался
в гиблом месте я,-
И огромная старуха
Хохотнула прямо в ухо,
злая бестия. 
Я кричу,- не слышу крика,
Не вяжу от страха лыка,
вижу плохо я,
На ветру меня качает...
- Кто здесь?- Слышу - отвечает:
- Я, Нелегкая! 
Брось креститься, причитая,-
Не спасет тебя святая
богородица:
Тот, кто руль и весла бросит,
Тех Нелегкая заносит -
так уж водится!- 
Я в потьмах ищу дорогу,
Медовухи понемногу -
только по сту пью,-
А она не засыпает,
Впереди меня ступает
тяжкой поступью. 
Вон, споткнулась о коренья,
От такого ожиренья
тяжко охая.
И у нее одышка даже,
А заносит ведь - туда же,
тварь нелегкая. 
Вдруг навстречу нам - живая,
Хромоногая, кривая,
морда хитрая.
И кричит:- Стоишь над бездной,
Но спасу тебя, болезный,
слезы вытру я!- 
Я спросил:- Ты кто такая?-
А она мне:- Я Кривая,-
воз, мол, вывезу,-
- И хотя я кривобока,
Криворука, кривоока,-
я мол вывезу! 
Я воскликнул, наливая:
- Вывози меня, Кривая!
я на привязи!
Я тебе и жбан поставлю,
Кривизну твою исправлю -
только вывези! 
И ты, маманя, *** дочка,
На-ка выпей полглоточка -
больно нервная.
Ты забудь меня на время,
Ты же толстая - в гареме
будешь первая.- 
и упали две старухи
У бутыли медовухи
в пьянь, истерику.
Я пока за кочки прячусь,
Я тихонько задом пячусь
прямо к берегу. 
Лихо выгреб на стремнину
В два гребка на середину -
ох, пройдоха я!
Чтоб вы сдохли, выпивая,
Две судьбы мои -
Кривая да Нелегкая! 
Знать, по злобному расчету
Да по тайному чьему-то
попечению
Не везло мне, обормоту,
И тащило, баламута,
по течению. 
Мне казалось, жизнь - отрада,
Мол, ни веслами не надо, ох, не надо -
ох, пройдоха я!
...Удалились, подвывая,
Две судьбы мои -
Кривая да Нелегкая!
________________________  
Life was dandy in the first third,
Twenty prime years in the wide world,
Up to common tide.
Well to do and always busy, 
At my will used to be steering,
Drifting on through life, 
Be it creaking at a turn or
Be it cracking in a whirl, I
Wasn't listening.
Putting on shoes, taking off them, 
Prizing my own face in water, 
I was wetting whistle. 
An' just as I was thus elated,
Found myself, when fog aba... fog abated, 
In a nasty spot.
And a crone, enormous, evil,
Cackled right into my ear,
What a wicked fox! 
I yell out and hear no yell, I'm
Much too scared to brace myself, I
Feel like in a brume.
In the gusts of wind I stagger:
"Who is here?" and hear an answer:
"Me, Uneasy 'un! 
Quit out praying and bewailing,
Blessed Virgin won't be a... be able
To redeem, this time. 
He who drops the oars and rudders,
By the rule, becomes corrupted 
By Uneasy 'un." 
And, short-winded out of stoutness,
Breaks her way through roots and stubs, beast, 
Tramping heavily.
In the dark, I seek an outlet, 
This time, sipping booze in only
Teeny-weeny helps. 
All at once, towards me, live is
Going rickety, cockeye... cockeyed one,
Mug is devious.
"Don't lament," yells "unattended, 
Luckless wretch mine, on a bender,
I will dry your eyes!" 
From the heart I let a cry out:
"Get me out of here, Cockeye... Cockeyed 'un,
I am on a leash!
Give no damn that you're lopsided,
Bandy-handed and squint-eyed, just
Get me out of here..." 
In a fright, climb on her hump, 
Whereas Cockeyed 'un circles about**:
Legs are different size.
I fall down and crawl around, 
While the crones are giggling loud,
Ugly, hideous. 
Quit out fat when you are for it,
Troubles are plenty up the fall, and
Lots of evil down ...
"Look Cockeyed 'un, here's a quarter
To sort out your wryness, 'cause ye 
Haven't got me out." 
And you also, Mom Uneasy,
Have some veritas in vino
As a medicine.
Weighing much is lading, isn't it?
Gulping down a dozen beakers
Should be easing." 
And the crones do fasten onto
Honey potion in the bottle, a
Soaker with a sot.
I'm still hiding in the hummocks
Looking round while moving backwards,
Jumping down the drop.  
Look around, the boat's not far, an'
After me, from snag to snag are 
Sighing heavily,
Quick'ning their pace and whining,
The two lots, the two lots of mine,
Cockeyed 'un
And Uneasy 'un.  
I rowed, getting into a lather,
Whether steering to a rapid
Or against the stream ...
Whereas Cockeyed on a bender
And Uneasy in a dander,
Vanished suddenly.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "Вот главный вход.." Запись у Мустафиди. YouTube - Высоцкий: "Вот главный вход.." Запись 1967. YouTube - Here - the main entrance.avi  YouTube - Высоцкий.Вот главный вход.Вариант А.wmv (добавлено музыкальное сопровождение)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/35/vv35_06.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m05a/must05A_17.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1240.35 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.21  Высоцкий. Вот главный вход... Vot glavnyj vxod, no tol'ko vot... Vysotsky. (Audio в верхнем левом углу)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=21 http://music.ka81.com/%d0%92%d1%8b%d1%8 ... vot....mp3    *Вот - главный вход*, но только вот
Упрашивать - я лучше сдохну,-
Хожу я через чёрный ход,
А выходить стараюсь в окна. 
Не вгоняю я в гроб никого,
Но вчера меня, тепленького -
Хоть бываю и хуже я сам,-
Оскорбили до ужаса. 
И, плюнув в пьяное мурло
И обвязав лицо портьерой,
Я вышел прямо сквозь стекло -
В объятья к милиционеру. 
И меня - окровавленного,
Всенародно прославленного,
Прям как был я - в амбиции
Довели до милиции. 
И, кулаками покарав
И попинав (оскорбив) меня ногами,
Мне присудили крупный штраф -
За то, что я нахулиганил. 
А потом - перевязанному,
Несправедливо наказанному -
Сердобольные мальчики
Дали спать на диванчике. 
Проснулся я - ещё темно, -
Успел поспать и отдохнуть я, -
Я встал и, как всегда, - в окно,
А на окне - стальные прутья! 
И меня - патентованного,
Ко всему подготовленного, -
Эти прутья печальные
Ввергли в бездну отчаянья. 
А рано утром - верь не верь -
Я встал, от слабости шатаясь, -
И вышел в дверь - я вышел в дверь! -
С тех пор в себе я сомневаюсь. 
В мире - тишь и безветрие,
Чистота и симметрия, -
На душе моей - тягостно,
И живу я безрадостно.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Translation by Alec Vagapov 
There is the entrance but, you know, 
I have a habit - don't you hinder - 
Of coming in through a back-door 
And going out through a window.  
I don't want to upset anyone, 
I can be an unbearable man, 
I was on the booze yesterday 
And was badly struck with dismay.  
I spat upon the drunken ass, 
Wrapped up my face in curtain tissue 
And threw myself straight through the glass 
Into the arms of the militia.  
All in blood and humiliated, 
Outraged and infuriated, 
With a good reputation, 
I was brought to the station.  
And, going far over the line, 
They kicked me, walloped and belabored, 
And then they made me pay a fine 
And told me not to be so wayward.  
Poor creature, all bandaged, 
And unfairly damaged, 
I accepted the offer 
to sleep on the sofa.  
I woke up in the dead of night 
And felt my anger was abating, 
I walked up to the window but 
It had a heavy iron grating.  
Well, I had an experience 
In confronting a hindrance 
But those bars over there 
Made me filled me with despair.  
And when the morning came, you know, 
I got up shaking and put out, 
But I walked out. Through the door! 
And ever since I've been in doubt.  
Life is quiet and ethical, 
Very clean and symmetrical, 
I feel low I'm hurt easily, 
And I'm living in misery.

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий - "Камнем грусть весит на мне..." - YouTube Высоцкий - Камнем грусть висит на мне... - YouTube  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/28/vv28_07.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.16 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.28 
? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0200--/025 ... 5_05_5.mp3
? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0100--/0167/00_0167_26.mp3   *Цыганская песня*  
Камнем грусть висит на мне, в омут меня тянет.
Отчего любое слово больно нынче ранит?
Просто где-то рядом встали табором цыгане
И тревожат душу вечерами. 
И, как струны, поют тополя.
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля!
И звенит, как гитара, земля.
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля! 
Утоплю тоску в реке, украду хоть ночь я —
Там в степи костры горят и пламя меня манит.
Душу и рубаху — эх! — растерзаю в клочья, 
Только пособите мне, цыгане! 
Ты меня не дождёшься, петля!
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля!
Лейся, песня, как дождь на поля!
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля!  
Всё уснувшее во мне струны вновь разбудят,
Всё поросшее быльём — да расцветёт цветами!
Люди добрые простят, а злые пусть осудят:
Я, цыгане, жить останусь с вами! 
Ох, я сегодня пропьюсь до рубля!
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля!
Пусть поёт мне цыганка, шаля.
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d_4yRPMcn4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_UbDH7sYuI  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/24-chto_..._podbrila..mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1700.22 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=489.07 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=880.11 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.07  http://kulichki.com/vv/pesni/chto-zhe-ty-zaraza.html   (Audio в левом верхнем углу.) http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_03.mp3   *Что же ты, зараза, бровь себе подбрила*,
    Ну для чего надела, падла, синий свой берет!
    И куда ты, стерва, лыжи навострила -
    От меня не скроешь ты в наш клуб второй билет! 
    Знаешь ты, что я души в тебе не чаю,
    Для тебя готов я днем и ночью воровать,-
    Но в последне время чтой-то замечаю,
    Что ты стала мне слишком часто изменять. 
    Если это Колька или даже Славка -
    Супротив товарищев не стану возражать,
    Но если это Витька с Первой Перьяславки -
    Я ж тебе ноги обломаю, в бога душу мать! 
    Рыжая шалава, от тебя не скрою:
    Если ты и дальше будешь свой берет носить -
    Я тебя не трону, а в душе зарою
    И прикажу залить цементом, чтобы не разрыть. 
    А настанет лето - ты еще вернёшься,
    Ну а я себе такую бабу отхвачу,
    Что тогда ты, стерва, от зависти загнёшься,
    Скажешь мне: "Прости!" - а я плевать не захочу!
---------------------------------------------------------------  *What the hell, you viper...*
Translation by Alec Vagapov 
Tell me, why you, viper, have your eye-brows pencilled, 
And what the hell you've put on your blue beret for. 
You are going out for a dance, I sense it, 
You have got two tickets to the club, I know.  
You should have no doubt that I dote upon you, 
I can do the stealing for you night and day, 
But you are unfaithful, and I want to warn you, 
I will put you down if you go astray.  
I have no objections if it's Nick or Slavka, 
I don't mind you going out with my friends, 
But if it is Victor from Pereyaslavka 
I shall crush you, stinker, tear you to threads!  
Listen to me, hussy, I'll be frank and solid: 
You had better get that beret off your head; 
If you don't, I'll have you buried in my soul, and 
You will not be found,- coated with cement.  
When you come back, maybe, later in the summer, 
I'll have found a woman,- a real bit of jam, 
Then you'll burst with envy, like a dirty bummer, 
Saying: "Please forgive me", but I won't give a damn.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36I7k4u8oNI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKj7p3XdQcg  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1668.26 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/v-z ... -afrike.ra http://bards.ru/play.php?a_Vysockij_Vla ... afrike.ram   *Песенка ни про что, или что случилось в Африке* (одна семейная хроника)  *В жёлтой жаркой Африке,*
В центральной ее части,
Как-то вдруг вне графика
Случилося несчастье, -
Слон сказал, не разобрав :
"Видно, быть потопу!.."
В общем, так : один Жираф
Влюбился - в Антилопу! 
        Поднялся галдёж и лай, -
        Только старый Попугай
        Громко крикнул из ветвей :
        "Жираф большой - ему видней!" 
"Что же, что рога у ней, -
Кричал Жираф любовно, -
Нынче в нашей фауне
Равны все пороговно!
Если вся моя родня
Будет ей не рада -
Не пеняйте на меня, -
Я уйду из стада!" 
        Поднялся галдёж и лай, -
        Только старый Попугай
        Громко крикнул из ветвей :
        "Жираф большой - ему видней!" 
Папе Антилопьему
Зачем такого сына :
Всё равно - что в лоб ему,
Что по лбу - всё едино!
И Жирафов зять брюзжит :
"Видали остолопа?!"
И ушли к Бизонам жить
С Жирафом Антилопа. 
        Поднялся галдёж и лай, -
        Только старый Попугай
        Громко крикнул из ветвей :
        "Жираф большой - ему видней!" 
В жёлтой жаркой Африке
Не видать идиллий -
Льют Жираф с Жирафихой
Слезы крокодильи, -
Только горю не помочь -
Нет теперь закона :
У Жирафов вышла дочь
Замуж - за Бизона! 
        ...Пусть Жираф был неправ, -
        Но виновен не Жираф,
        А тот, кто крикнул из ветвей :
        "Жираф большой - ему видней!"

----------


## Lampada

Песни Высоцкoго поют разные певцы:  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product ... 5&genreid=

----------


## ReDSanchous

Сегодня наконец-то решил начать скачивать песни Высоцкoго. Полжизни, наверное, был уверен в том, что они мне понравятся. До этого слышал его песни в основном по радио. Скачав сегодня несколько песен, я убедился в том, что не ошибался.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO2bEhJ0HPU http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.16 http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/Audio/481.ra   *Баллада о летающих тарелках* 
Наши предки - люди тёмные и грубые,
Кулаками друг на дружку помахав,
Вдруг увидели: громадное и круглое
Пролетело, всем загадку загадав. 
А в спорах, догадках, дебатах
Вменяют тарелкам в вину
Утечку энергии в Штатах
И горькую нашу слюну. 
Ой, вон блюдце пролетело над Флоренцией! -
И святая инквизиция под страх
Очень бойко продавала индульгенции,
Очень шибко жгла ученых на кострах. 
А в спорах, догадках, дебатах
Вменяют тарелкам в вину
Утечку энергии в Штатах
И горькую нашу слюну. 
Нашу жизнь не назовёшь ты скучной, серенькой.
Тем не менее - не радует сейчас.
Кто-то видел пару блюдец над Америкой,
Кто-то видел две тарелки и у нас. 
А в спорах, догадках, дебатах
Вменяют тарелкам в вину
Утечку энергии в Штатах
И горькую нашу слюну.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Ну пока что я не особо вникал в смысл слов его песен, поэтому они мне действительно *откроются*. Но когда? Вот в чём вопрос.

----------


## Rtyom

Между прочим, у нас в городе:   
"Трёхметровый памятник Владимиру Высoцкому работы скульптора Александра Таратынова открыт в Новосибирске в день 25-летия со дня смерти актёра и поэта". 
P.S. Говорят, что у него то ли череп был в руке, то ли ещё что... Тырят.

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий: "Дайте собакам мяса..". - YouTube Владимир Высоцкий - Дайте собакам мяса... - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkBo6Ohx21k (private)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_04.mp3   *Дайте собакам мяса -*
Может, они подерутся.
Дайте похмельным кваса -
Авось они перебьются. 
Чтоб не жиреть воронам -
Ставьте побольше пугал.
А чтоб любить, влюбленным
Дайте укромный угол. 
В землю бросайте зерна -
Может, появятся всходы.
Ладно, я буду покорным -
Дайте же мне свободу! 
Псам мясные ошметки
Дали, - а псы не подрались.
Дали пьяницам водки,-
А они отказались. 
Люди ворон пугают,-
А воронье не боится.
Пары соединяют,-
А им бы разъединиться. 
Лили на землю воду -
Нету колосьев - чудо!
Мне вчера дали свободу.
Что я с ней делать буду?
__________________________________________________  ______      Владимир Высоцкий Охота с вертолёта - YouTube Где вы, волки?! - Владимир Высоцкий - YouTube Владимир Высоцкий Конец охоты на волков - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9l_CfEO0RI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0myVJU9oBuY Высоцкий Охота с Вертолетов (Концерт в Торонто 1979г.) - YouTube Высоцкий - Охота с Вертолетов (Запись у А. Зубова, 197 ::  - YouTube  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/39/vv39_22.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/20/vv20_11.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day2/01_0218_11_5.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05   *Конец "Охоты на Волков", или Охота с вертолетов* _Михаилу Шемякину_ 
Словно бритва рассвет полоснул по глазам,
Отворились курки, как волшебный Сезам,
Появились стрелки, на помине легки, -
И взлетели стрекозы с протухшей реки,
И потеха пошла - в две руки, в две руки! 
Мы легли на живот и убрали клыки.
Даже тот, даже тот, кто нырял под флажки,
Чуял волчие ямы подушками лап;
Тот, кого даже пуля догнать не могла б, -
Тоже в страхе взопрел и прилег - и ослаб. 
Чтобы жизнь улыбалась волкам - не слыхал, -
Зря мы любим ее, однолюбы.
Вот у смерти - красивый широкий оскал
И здоровые, крепкие зубы. 
Улыбнёмся же волчьей улыбкой врагу -
Псам еще не намылены холки!
Но - на татуированном кровью снегу
Наша роспись : мы больше не волки! 
Мы ползли, по-собачьи хвосты подобрав,
К небесам удивлённые морды задрав :
Либо с неба возмездье на нас пролилось,
Либо свету конец - и в мозгах перекос, -
Только били нас в рост из железных стрекоз. 
Кровью вымокли мы под свинцовым дождем -
И смирились, решив : все равно не уйдем!
Животами горячими плавили снег.
Эту бойню затеял - не Бог - человек :
Улетающим - влет, убегающим - в бег... 
Свора псов, ты за стаей моей не вяжись,
В равной сваре - за нами удача.
Волки мы - хороша наша волчья жизнь,
Вы собаки - и смерть вам собачья! 
Улыбнемся же волчьей ухмылкой врагу,
Чтобы в корне пресечь кривотолки.
Но - на татуированном кровью снегу
Наша роспись: мы больше не волки! 
К лесу - там хоть немногих из вас сберегу!
К лесу, волки, - труднее убить на бегу!
Уносите же ноги, спасайте щенков!
Я мечусь на глазах полупьяных стрелков
И скликаю заблудшие души волков. 
Те, кто жив, затаились на том берегу.
Что могу я один? Ничего не могу!
Отказали глаза, притупилось чутье....
Где вы, волки, былое лесное зверье,
Где же ты, желтоглазое племя мое?! 
...Я живу, но теперь окружают меня
Звери, волчьих не знавшие кличей, -
Это псы, отдаленная наша родня,
Мы их раньше считали добычей. 
Улыбаюсь я волчьей улыбкой врагу,
Обнажаю гнилые осколки.
Но - на татуированном кровью снегу
Тает роспись: мы больше не волки!   
________________________________________________ http://youtube.com/watch?v=h23mGRMHuSk All behind - and the kpz, and the court.avi - YouTube http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07   *Все позади: и КПЗ, и суд...*  
Все позади: и КПЗ, и суд,
И прокурор и даже судьи с адвокатом.
Теперь я жду, теперь я жду, куда, куда меня пошлют,
Куда пошлют меня работать за бесплатно. 
Мать моя, давай рыдать, давай думать и гадать,
Куда, куда меня пошлют,
Мать моя, давай рыдать, а мне ж ведь в общем наплевать
Куда, куда меня пошлют. 
До Воркуты идут посылки долго,
До Магадана несколько скорей,
Но там ведь все, но там ведь все
Такие падлы, суки, волки,
Мне передач не видеть, как своих ушей. 
Мать моя , давай рыдать, давай думать и гадать,
Куда, куда меня пошлют,
Мать моя, давай рыдать, а мне ж ведь в общем наплевать
Куда, куда меня пошлют. 
И вот уж слышу я, за мной идут,
Открыли двери, сонного подняли,
И вот сейчас, вот прям сейчас меня куда-то повезут,
А вот куда, опять паскуды не сказали. 
Мать моя , давай рыдать, давай думать и гадать,
Куда, куда меня пошлют,
Мать моя, давай рыдать, а мне ж ведь в общем наплевать
Куда, куда меня пошлют. 
И вот на месте мы, вокзал ибрань,
Но слава богу, хоть с махрой не остро,
И вот сказали нам, что нас везут туда, в Тьму-Таракань,
Куда-то там на Кольский полуостров. 
Мать моя, опять рыдать, опять думать и гадать,
Куда, куда меня пошлют,
Мать моя, кончай рыдать, давай думать и гадать,
Когда меня обратно привезут.
__________________________________________________  _     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CR-IsMKcq8 V.Vysotsky. "Зарисовка о Париже". В записи Михаила Шемякина. - YouTube http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10   *Письмо к другу, или Зарисовка о Париже* 
Ах, милый Ваня! Я гуляю по Парижу -
И то, что слышу, и то, что вижу, -
Пишу в блокнотик, впечатлениям вдогонку :
Когда состарюсь - издам книжонку. 
Про то, что, Ваня, мы с тобой в Париже
Нужны - как в бане пассатижи. 
Все эмигранты тут второго поколенья -
От них сплошные недоразуменья :
Они всё путают - и имя, и названья, -
И ты бы, Ваня, у них был - "Ванья". 
А в общем, Ваня, мы с тобой в Париже
Нужны - как в русской бане лыжи! 
Я сам завел с француженкою шашни,
Мои друзья теперь - и Пьер, и Жан.
И уже плевал я с Эйфелевой башни
На головы беспечных парижан! 
Проникновенье наше по планете
Особенно заметно вдалеке :
В общественном парижском туалете
Есть надписи на русском языке!
____________________________________________      Высоцкий (Vysotsky) "За меня невеста отрыдает честно..." - YouTube Владимир Высоцкий "За меня невеста" июль 1979 - YouTube  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_24.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_15.mp3   *За меня невеста отрыдает честно,*
За меня ребята отдадут долги,
За меня другие отпоют все песни,
И, быть может, выпьют за меня враги. 
Не дают мне больше интересных книжек,
И моя гитара - без струны,
И нельзя мне выше, и нельзя мне ниже,
И нельзя мне солнца, и нельзя луны. 
Мне нельзя на волю - не имею права,
Можно лишь от двери - до стены,
Мне нельзя налево, мне нельзя направо,
Можно только неба кусок, можно только сны. 
Сны про то, как выйду, как замок мой снимут,
Как мою гитару отдадут.
Кто меня там встретит, как меня обнимут
И какие песни мне споют? 
__________________________________________________  _________     *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnZjQgLKZ20*http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=17 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.35 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_17.mp3  TVG-9 Taganka (Włodzimierz Wysocki) - YouTube Vysotsky Taganka - Russian, subtitles in English - YouTube   *Таганка* Слова - Шуфутинский Михаил  
Цыганка с картами, дорога дальняя,
Дорога дальняя, казенный дом...
Быть может, старая тюрьма Центральная
Меня парнишечку по новой ждет. 
Таганка - все ночи полные огня.
Таганка, зачем сгубила ты меня?
Таганка, я твой бессменный арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах.
Таганка, я твой бессменный арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах. 
Я знаю, милая, больше не встретимся:
Дороги разные нам суждены.
Опять по пятницам пойдут свидания
И слезы горькие моей родни.
Опять по пятницам пойдут свидания
И слезы горькие моей родни. 
Таганка - все ночи полные огня.
Таганка, зачем сгубила ты меня?
Таганка, я твой на веки арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах.
Таганка, я твой на веки арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах. 
Таганка, я твой на веки арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах.
Таганка, я твой на веки арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Vladimir Vysotsky "Эй, шофёр, вези в Бутырский..." YouTube - Высоцкий: "Эй, шофёр, вези в Бутырский Хутор..". YouTube - В. С. Высоцкий - Эй, шофёр. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uGQst5VDXY  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_19.mp3  
-* Эй, шофёр, вези - Бутырский хутор,*
Где тюрьма, - да поскорее мчи!
- Ты, товарищ, опоздал, ты на два года перепутал -
Разбирают уж тюрьму на кирпичи. 
- Очень жаль, а я сегодня спозаранку
По родным решил проехаться местам...
Ну да ладно, что ж, шофёр, тогда вези меня в "Таганку", -
Погляжу, ведь я бывал и там. 
- Разломали старую "Таганку" -
Подчистую, всю, ко всем чертям!
- Что ж, шофёр, давай назад, крути-верти свою баранку, -
Так ни с чем поедем по домам. 
Или нет, шофёр, давай закурим,
Или лучше - выпьем поскорей!
Пьем за то, чтоб не осталось по России больше тюрем,
Чтоб не стало по России лагерей!
______________________________________________ YouTube - Vladimir Vysotsky. "Четыре масти" В записи Михаила шемякина YouTube - Высоцкий: "У нас вчера с позавчера..". YouTube - Высоцкий.У нас вчера с позавчера.Вариант А..wmv  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/41/vv41_13.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_12.mp3   *Четыре масти* 
У нас вчера с позавчера шла спокойная игра,
Козырей в колоде каждому хватало,
И сходились мы на том, что оставались при своём,
Расходились, а потом давай сначала. 
Припев : Но вот явились к нам они, сказали: "Здрасьте",
Мы их не ждали , а они уже пришли.
А в колоде, как всегда, четыре масти,
Они давай хватать тузы и короли. 
И пошла у нас с утра неудачная игра,
Не мешайте и не хлопайте дверями,
И шерстят они нас в пух, им успех, а нам испуг,
Но тузы, они ведь бьются козырями. 
Припев. 
Неудачная игра, одолели шулера,
Карта прёт им, ну а вам, пойду покличу,
Зубы щёлкают у них, видно каждый хочет вмиг
Кончить дело и начать делить добычу. 
Припев. 
Только зря они шустры, не сейчас конец игры,
Жаль, что вечер на дворе такой безлунный,
Мы плетёмся наугад, нам фортуна кажет зад,
Но ничего, мы рассчитаемся с фортуной. 
Припев : И вот явились к нам они, сказали: "Здрасьте",
Мы их не ждали, а они уже пришли,
Но в колоде все равно четыре масти,
И нам достанутся тузы и короли.
__________________________________________________  __________  YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Путешествие в прошлоеэ YouTube - Высоцкий: "Ой где был я вчера.." Торонто.1979.  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_12.mp3 http://rutube.ru/tracks/1662197.html?v= ... 917f751dc2   *Путешествие в прошлое или Антиалкогольная* 
Ой, где был я вчера - не найду, хоть убей.
Только помню, что стены с обоями,
Помню, Клавка была и подруга при ней,
Целовался на кухне с обоими. 
А наутро я встал -
Мне давай сообщать,
Что хозяйку ругал,
Всех хотел застращать,
Что я голым скакал,
Что я песни орал,
А отец, говорил,
У меня генерал. 
А потом рвал рубаху и бил себя в грудь,
Говорил, будто все меня продали.
И гостям, говорят, не давал продыхнуть,
Донимал их блатными аккордами. 
А потом кончил пить,
Потому что устал,
Начал об пол крушить
Благородный хрусталь,
Лил на стены вино,
А кофейный сервиз,
Растворивши окно,
Просто выбросил вниз. 
И никто мне не мог даже слова сказать.
Но потом потихоньку оправились,
Навалились гурьбой, стали руки вязать,
А потом (в конце) уже все позабавились. 
Кто плевал мне в лицо,
А кто водку лил в рот.
А какой-то танцор
Бил ногами в живот.
Молодая вдова,
Верность мужу храня,
Ведь живём _однова_(?)
Пожалела меня. 
И бледнел я на кухне с разбитым лицом
Сделал вид, что пошел на попятную,
Развяжите, кричал, да и дело с концом,
Развязали, но вилки попрятали. 
Тут вообще началось,
Не опишешь в словах.
И откуда взялось
Столько силы в руках?
Я, как раненный зверь,
Напоследок чудил,
Выбил окна и дверь,
И балкон уронил... 
Ой, где был я вчера - не найду днём с огнём,
Только помню, что стены с обоями...
И осталось лицо, и побои на нём..
Ну куда теперь выйти с побоями? 
Если правда оно,
Ну, хотя бы на треть,
Остаётся одно:
Только лечь, помереть.
Хорошо, что вдова
Все смогла пережить,
Пожалела меня
И взяла к себе жить. 
__________________________________________________  ______ YouTube - The truth after all it is insulting http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_02.mp3   *Правда ведь, обидно* - если завязал,
И товарищ продал, падла, и за все сказал:
За давнишнее, за драку - все сказал Сашок, -
И двое в синем, двое в штатском, чёрный воронок... 
До свиданья, Таня, а, может быть - прощай!
До свиданья, Таня, если можешь - не серчай!
Но все-таки обидно, чтоб за просто так
Выкинуть из жизни напрочь цельный четвертак! 
На суде судья сказал: "Двадцать пять! До встречи!"
Раньше б горло я порвал за такие речи!
А теперь - терплю обиду, не показываю виду, -
Если встречу я Сашка - ох, как изувечу! 
До свиданья, Таня, а, может быть - прощай!
До свиданья, Таня, если можешь - не серчай!
Но все-таки обидно, чтоб за просто так
Выкинуть из жизни напрочь цельный четвертак!
__________________________________________________  _________  YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Не уводите меня из весны http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv4UNWEktDI  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1699.05 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_03.mp3   *Не уводите меня из Весны* 
Весна ещё в начале,
Ещё не загуляли,
Но уж душа рвалася из груди, -
И вдруг приходят двое,
С конвоем, с конвоем.
"Оденься, - говорят, - и выходи!" 
Я так тогда просил у старшины :
"Не уводите меня из Весны!" 
До мая пропотели -
Всё расколоть хотели, -
Но - нате вам - темню я сорок дней.
И вдруг - как нож мне в спину -
Забрали Катерину, -
И следователь стал меня главней. 
Я понял, я понял, что тону, -
Покажьте мне хоть в форточку Весну! 
И вот опять - вагоны,
Перегоны, перегоны,
И стыки рельс отсчитывают путь, -
А за окном - в зеленом
Березки и клены, -
Как будто говорят: "Не позабудь!" 
А с насыпи мне машут пацаны, -
Зачем меня увозят из Весны!.. 
Спросил я Катю взглядом:
"Уходим?" - "Не надо!"
"Нет, хватит, - без Весны я не могу!"
И мне сказала Катя:
"Что ж, хватит, так хватит", -
И в ту же ночь мы с ней ушли в тайгу. 
Как ласково нас встретила она!
Так вот, так вот какая ты, Весна! 
А на вторые сутки
На след напали суки -
Как псы на след напали и нашли, -
И завязали суки
И ноги, и руки -
Как падаль по грязи поволокли. 
Я понял: мне не видеть больше сны -
Совсем меня убрали из Весны...
____________________________________________  YouTube - Бодайбо | Bodajbo YouTube - Высоцкий - Бодайбо http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uGQst5VDXY  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1699.04 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_04.mp3   *Бодайбо*  
Ты уехала на короткий срок,
Снова свидеться нам не дай Бог,
А меня в товарный и на восток,
И на прииски в Бодайбо. 
Не заплачешь ты, и не станешь ждать
Навещать не станешь родных,
Ну, а мне плевать, я здесь добывать
Буду золото для страны. 
Все закончилось, смолкнул стук колес,
Шпалы кончились, рельсов нет.
Эх бы взвыть сейчас, жалко нету слёз,
Слёзы кончились на земле. 
Ты не жди меня, ладно, Бог с тобой,
А что туго мне, ты не грусти,
Только помни, не дай Бог со мной
Снова встретиться на пути. 
Срок закончится, я уж вытерплю,
И на волю выйду, как пить,
Но пока я в зоне на нарах сплю,
Я постараюсь все позабыть. 
Здесь леса кругом гнутся по ветру
Синева кругом, как не выть,
А позади шесть тысяч километров,
А впереди семь лет синевы.
__________________________________________________  _________ YouTube - Высоцкий: "Твердил он нам,-моя она..". http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_14.mp3   *Счётчик щёлкает*  *Твердил он нам: "Она моя",*
Да ты смеёшься, друг, да ты смеёшься,
Уйди, пацан, ты очень пьян
А то нарвёшься, друг, гляди, нарвёшься. 
А он кричал: "Теперь мне все равно,
Садись в такси, поехали кататься,
Пусть счётчик щелкает, пусть, все равно
В конце пути придётся рассчитаться". 
Не жалко мне таких парней,
"Ты от греха уйди", - твержу я снова,
А он ко мне и всё о ней,
"А ну ни слова, гад, гляди, ни слова". 
Ударила в виски мне кровь с вином
И так же, продолжая улыбаться,
Ему сказал я тихо: "Все равно,
В конце пути придётся рассчитаться". 
К слезам я глух и к просьбам глух,
В охоту драка мне, ох, как в охоту.
И хочешь, друг, не хочешь, друг,
Плати по счёту, друг, плати по счёту. 
А жизнь мелькает, как в цветном кино,
Мне хорошо, мне хочется смеяться.
Пусть счётчик щёлкает, пусть, все равно
В конце пути придётся рассчитаться.
___________________________________________ YouTube - About our meeting what there to speak.avi http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14   *О нашей встрече - что там говорить*,
Я ждал её, как ждут стихийных бедствий,
Но мы с тобою сразу стали жить,
Не опасаясь пагубных последствий. 
Я сразу сузил круг твоих знакомств,
Одел, обул и вытащил из грязи,
Но за тобой тащился длинный хвост,
Длиннющий хвост твоих коротких связей. 
Потом я помню бил друзей твоих,
Мне с ними было как-то неприятно,
Хотя, быть может, были среди них
Наверняка отличные ребята. 
О чем просила - делал мигом я
Я каждый день старался сделать ночью брачной.
Из-за тебя под поезд прыгнул я,
Но слава богу, не совсем удачно. 
Если б ты меня ждала в тот год,
Когда меня отправили на дачу,
Я б для тебя украл весь небосвод,
И две звезды кремлевские впридачу. 
И я клянусь, последний буду гад;
"Не ври, не пей, и я прощу измену,
И подарю тебе Большой театр,
И малую спортивную арену". 
И вот теперь я к встрече не готов,
Боюсь тебя, боюсь речей интимных,
Как жители японских городов
Боятся повторенья Хиросимы.
___________
"Дача" - здесь тюрьма
__________________________________________________  _______  YouTube - Владимир Семенович Высоцкий - Так оно и есть YouTube - Высоцкий: "Так оно и есть словно встарь..". YouTube - So it also is.avi  http://www.bonushkin.ru/files/audio/vys ... _01_17.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_18.mp3 http://www.zaycev.net/./m3_mini/306/30622.mp3   *Пыльный город*  *Так оно и есть*
Словно встарь, словно встарь:
Если шёл в разрез -
На фонарь, на фонарь,
А если воровал -
Значит сел, значит сел, 
А если много знал -
Под растрел, под растрел.
Думал я, наконец, не увижу я скоро
Лагерей, лагерей.
Но попал в этот пыльный, расплывчатый город
Без людей, без людей. 
Бродят толпы людей на людей не похожих
Равнодушных, слепых.
Я заглядывал в чёрные лица прохожих,
Ни своих, ни чужих. 
Но так оно и есть
Словно встарь, словно встарь:
Если шёл в разрез -
На фонарь, на фонарь,
А если воровал -
Значит сел, значит сел,
А если много знал -
Под растрел, под растрел.
Так зачем проклинал свою горькую долю
Видно зря, видно зря!
Так зачем я так долго стремился на волю
В лагерях, в лагерях! 
Бродят толпы людей на людей не похожих
Равнодушных, слепых.
Я заглядывал в чёрные лица прохожих,
Ни своих, ни чужих.
_________________________________________________

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Свои обиды каждый человек... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_uFJJjHMO0 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11   *Свои обиды каждый человек* —
Проходит время — и забывает.
А моя печаль — как вечный снег:
Не тает, не тает.  
Не тает она и летом
В полуденный зной, —
И знаю я: печаль-тоску мне эту
Век носить с собой.
_____ 
My sorrow won't fade 
A human being will forget his woe, 
As time goes by it tends to vanish 
But my trouble, like eternal snow, 
Won't languish, won't languish.  
It won't melt in sultry weather 
On summer midday, 
I know that from my worries I will never 
Ever get away. 
_____________________________ http://rutube.ru/tracks/1001238.html?v= ... 7718906505 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_20.mp3   *Песня-сказка о нечисти* 
В заповедных и дремучих
страшных Муромских лесах
Всяка нечисть бродит тучей
и в проезжих сеет страх:
Воет воем, что твои 
упокойники,
Если есть там соловьи, 
то — разбойники. 
Страшно, аж жуть! 
В заколдованных болотах
там кикиморы живут —
Защекочут до икоты
и на дно уволокут.
Будь ты пеший, 
будь ты конный — заграбастают,
А уж лешие — 
так по лесу и шастают. 
Страшно, аж жуть! 
А мужик, купец и воин 
попадал в дремучий лес —
Кто зачем: кто с перепою,
а кто сдуру в чащу лез.
По причине попадали, 
без причины ли, 
Только всех их и видали — 
словно сгинули. 
Страшно, аж жуть! 
Из заморского из лесу,
где и вовсе сущий ад,
Где такие злые бесы —
чуть друг друга не едят, 
Чтоб творить им совместное 
зло потом,
Поделиться приехали 
опытом. 
Страшно, аж жуть! 
Соловей-разбойник главный
им устроил буйный пир,
А от их был Змей трёхглавый
и слуга его — Вампир.
Пили зелье в черепах, 
ели бульники,
Танцевали на гробах, 
богохульники! 
Страшно, аж жуть! 
Змей Горыныч взмыл на древо,
ну раскачивать его:
"Выводи, Разбойник, девок —
пусть покажут кой-чего!
Пусть нам лешие попляшут, 
попоют!
А не то я, матерь вашу, 
всех сгною!" 
Страшно, аж жуть! 
Все взревели как медведи:
"Натерпелись — сколько лет!
Ведьмы мы али не ведьмы,
Патриотки али нет?!
Налил бельма, ишь ты, клещ, — 
отоварился!
А ещё на наших женщин 
позарился!.." 
Страшно, аж жуть! 
И Соловей-разбойник тоже
был не только лыком шит —
Он гикнул, свистнул, крикнул: "Рожа,
ты, заморский паразит!
Убирайся, — говорит, — без бою, 
уматывай
И Вампира, — говорит, — с собою 
прихватывай!" 
Страшно, аж жуть! 
...А вот теперь седые люди
помнят прежние дела:
Билась нечисть грудью в груди
и друг друга извела.
Прекратилося навек 
безобразие —
Ходит в лес человек 
безбоязненно, 
Не страшно ничуть! 
__________________________________________________  _________   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=23 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_02.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_02.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m06/must06_11.mp3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC0l9l7HOq8 YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Случай в ресторане http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-zKvg4_0kY   *Случай в ресторане*  
В ресторане по стенкам висят тут и там
"Три медведя", "Заколотый витязь"...
За столом одиноко сидит капитан.
"Разрешите?" — спросил я. "Садитесь! 
...Закури!" — "Извините, "Казбек" не курю..." —
"Ладно, выпей, давай-ка посуду!..
Да пока принесут... Пей, кому говорю!
Будь здоров!" — "Обязательно буду!" — 
"Ну, так что же, — сказал, захмелев, капитан, —
Водку пьёшь ты красиво, однако.
А видал ты вблизи пулемёт или танк?
А ходил ли ты, скажем, в атаку? 
В сорок третьем под Курском я был старшиной, 
За моею спиной — такое...
Много всякого, брат, за моею спиной,
Чтоб жилось тебе, парень, спокойно!" 
Он ругался и пил, он спросил про отца,
Он кричал, долго глядя на блюда:
"Я полжизни отдал за тебя, подлеца, 
А ты жизнь прожигаешь, паскуда! 
А винтовку тебе, а послать тебя в бой?!
А ты водку тут хлещешь со мною!.."
Я сидел, как в окопе под Курской дугой —
Там, где был капитан старшиною. 
Он всё больше хмелел, я — за ним по пятам.
Только в самом конце разговора
Я обидел его — я сказал: "Капитан,
Никогда ты не будешь майором!.." 
______________________________________ YouTube - ВЛАДИМИР ВЫСОЦКИЙ "Пародия на плохой детектив" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBGleLYC0vY  http://music.ka81.com/%d0%92%d1%8b%d1%8 ... tektiv.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=25 http://vysotsky.russian.ru/readroom/son ... %E8%E2&st= (Кликать на МР3 вверху страницы)   *Пародия на плохой детектив*  
Опасаясь контрразведки, 
Избегая жизни светской,
Под английским псевдонимом "мистер Джон Ланкастер Пек",
Вечно в кожаных перчатках — 
Чтоб не делать отпечатков, —
Жил в гостинице "Сове_й_ской" несове_й_ский человек. 
Джон Ланкастер в одиночку, 
Преимущественно ночью,
Щёлкал носом — в нём был спрятан инфракрасный объектив;
А потом в нормальном свете 
Представало в чёрном цвете
То, что ценим мы и любим, чем гордится коллектив. 
Например, клуб на улице Нагорной 
Стал общественной уборной,
Наш родной Центральный рынок стал похож на грязный склад,
Искаженный микроплёнкой, 
ГУМ стал маленькой избёнкой,
И уж вспомнить неприлично, чем предстал театр МХАТ. 
Но работать без подручных — 
Может, грустно, а может — скучно.
Враг подумал — враг был дока, — написал фиктивный чек,
И где-то в дебрях ресторана 
Гражданина Епифана
Сбил с пути и с панталыку несове_й_ский человек. 
Епифан казался жадным, 
Хитрым, умным, плотоядным,
Меры в женщинах и в пиве он не знал и не хотел.
В общем так: подручный Джона 
Был находкой для шпиона —
Так случиться может с каждым, если пьян и мягкотел! 
"Вот и первое заданье: 
В три пятнадцать возле бани 
(Может, раньше, а может — позже) остановится такси.
Надо сесть, связать шофёра, 
Разыграть простого вора, 
А потом про этот случай раструбят по Би-би-си. 
И ещё. Побрейтесь свеже.
И на выставке в Манеже
К вам приблизится мужчина с чемоданом — скажет он:
"Не хотите ли черешни?" 
Вы ответите: "Конечно".
Он вам даст батон с взрывчаткой — принесёте мне батон. 
А за это, друг мой пьяный, — 
Говорил он Епифану, —
Будут деньги, дом в Чикаго, много женщин и машин!"
...Враг не ведал, дурачина: 
Тот, кому всё поручил он,
Был чекист — майор разведки и прекрасный семьянин. 
Да, до этих штучек мастер 
Этот самый Джон Ланкастер!..
Но жестоко просчитался пресловутый мистер Пек:
Обезврежен он, и даже 
Он пострижен и посажен.
А в гостинице "Советской" поселился мирный грек. 
__________________________________________________  __________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PDlGs5rGLg YouTube - Vladimir Visotsky - Profesionali  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=26 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_08.mp3  http://vysotsky.russian.ru/readroom/son ... %EB%FB&st=
(Кликать на МР3 вверху над текстом)   *Профессионалы*  
Профессионалам —
зарплата навалом.
Плевать, что на лёд они зубы плюют:
Им платят деньжищи —
огромные тыщи;
И даже за проигрыш и за ничью. 
Игрок хитёр — пусть
берёт на корпус,
Бьёт в зуб ногой и — ни в зуб ногой.
А сам в итоге
калечит ноги —
И, вместо клюшки, идёт с клюкой. 
Профессионалам,
отчаянным малым,
Игра — лотерея: кому повезёт.
Играют с партнёром,
как бык с матадором, 
Хоть, кажется, принято наоборот. 
Как будто мёртвый
лежит партнёр твой.
И ладно, чёрт с ним, — пускай лежит.
Не оплошай, бык, —
бог хочет шайбы,
Бог на трибуне — он не простит! 
Профессионалам
судья криминалом
Ни бокс не считает, ни злой мордобой.
И с ними лет двадцать
кто мог потягаться —
Как школьнику драться 
с отборной шпаной?! 
Но вот недавно
их козырь главный —
Уже не козырь, а так, пустяк.
И их оружьем
теперь не хуже
Их бьют, к тому же — 
на скоростях. 
Профессионалы
в своём Монреале
Пускай разбивают друг другу носы, 
Но их представитель
(хотите — спросите!)
Недавно заклеен был в две полосы. 
Сперва распластан,
а после — пластырь...
А ихний пастор 
(ну как назло!),
Он перед боем
знал, что слабо им, 
Молились строем — 
не помогло. 
Профессионалам
по всяким каналам 
То много, то мало — 
на банковский счёт, 
А наши ребята
(за ту же зарплату)
Уже пятикратно 
выходят вперёд! 
Пусть в высшей лиге
плетут интриги
И пусть канадским зовут хоккей —
За нами слово, 
до встречи снова!
А футболисты — до лучших дней...
__________________________________________________  _ YouTube - "Мы странно встретились..." (романс) Vladimir Vysotsky http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=36  
Ст. Б.Тимофеева, муз.Б.Прозоровского  *Мы странно встретились* и странно разойдёмся,
Улыбкой нежною роман окончен наш,
Но если в памяти мы к прошлому вернёмся,
То скажем, это был мираж. 
Как иногда в томительной пустыне
Я вижу образы прекрасных, чудных стран,
Но это призраки, и снова небо синее,
И вдаль бредёт усталый караван. 
Пусть для меня всё призрачно, туманно,
Как этих чудных глаз застенчивый.
Мы странно встретились и ты уйдёшь нежданно,
Как вдаль уходит...
__________________________________________________  _

----------


## Scorpio

Лампада,
большой вопрос к Вам (как к признанному специалисту по Высoцкому  ::  ). (Ну и ко всем другим тоже). Хочу, наконец, прояснить для себя вопрос с французскими дисками Высoцкого -- сколько их на самом деле было? (В разных источниках -- весьма разные данные.) 
"Натянутый канал" ("Le Corde Raide") -- этот диск мне прекрасно известен, т.к. у меня есть.  ::  
"Остановленный полет" ("Le Vol Arrete") -- вот здесь полная неясность. Сколько песен было записано для диска и сколько реально появилось на виниле? И кто издатель -- тоже Polydor? Если кто-нибудь что-то точно знает, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, большой вопрос к Вам (как к признанному специалисту по Высoцкому   ...

 Не могу принять Ваш комплимент.  ::   Тут, наверное, лучше спросить:   http://vysotsky.russian.ru/forum/ . http://vysotsky.km.ru/rus/page/index.html

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBLutmHyMcQ (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQgXOdWQUMQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y56QPyAP50E http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMWbRbGBIdA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5zCHDGy0JI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxmgHl16LKo (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXBOawQgkFE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPeYZvb_BuA  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/26/vv26_02.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/08/vv08_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_02.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0600--/066 ... 5_13_5.mp3    *РАЗБОЙНИЧЬЯ ПЕСНЯ*  
    Как во смутной волости,
    Лютой, злой губернии
    Выпадали молодцу
    Всё шипы да тернии.
    Он обиды зачерпнул, зачерпнул
    Полные пригоршни,
    Ну, а горя, что хлебнул,-
    Не бывает горше. 
        Пей отраву, хоть залейся!
        Благо, денег не берут.
        Сколь, верёвочка, ни вейся,
        Всё равно совьёшься в кнут! 
    Гонит неудачников 
    По миру с котомкою.
    Жизнь течет меж пальчиков
    Паутинкой тонкою.
    А которых повело, повлекло
    По лихой дороге -
    Тех ветрами сволокло
    Прямиком в остроги. 
        Тут на милость не надейся -
        Стиснуть зубы да терпеть!
        Сколь, верёвочка, ни вейся -
        Всё равно совьёшься в плеть! 
    Ах, лихая сторона,
    Сколь в тебе ни рыскаю,
    Лобным местом ты красна
    Да верёвкой склизкою...
    А повешенным сам дьявол-сатана
    Голы пятки лижет.
    Смех, досада, мать честна!-
    Ни пожить, ни выжить! 
        Ты не вой, не плачь, а смейся -
        Слёз-то нынче не простят.
        Сколь, верёвочка, ни вейся,
        Всё равно укоротят! 
    Ночью думы муторней.
    Плотники не мешкают.
    Не успеть к заутреней -
    Больно рано вешают.
    Ты об этом не жалей, не жалей,-
    Что тебе отсрочка!
    А на верёвочке твоей
    Нет ни узелочка. 
        Лучше ляг да обогрейся -
        Я, мол, казни не просплю...
        Сколь, верёвочка, ни вейся -
        А совьёшься ты в петлю!

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kuJqh1jKnA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T6c_7ISSH4   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_02.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/08/vv08_02.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_08.mp3  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day2/00_0583_02_5.mp3   *Тот, который не стрелял* 
Я вам мозги не пудрю —
Уже не тот завод:
В меня стрелял поутру
Из ружей целый взвод.
За что мне эта злая,
Нелепая стезя —
Не то чтобы не знаю, —
Рассказывать нельзя. 
Мой командир меня почти что спас,
Но кто-то на расстреле настоял —
И взвод отлично выполнил приказ.
Но был один, который не стрелял. 
Судьба моя лихая
Давно наперекос.
Однажды языка я
Добыл, да не донёс, 
И особист Суэтин —
Неутомимый наш! —
Ещё тогда приметил
И взял на карандаш. 
Он выволок на свет и приволок
Подколотый, подшитый матерьял —
Никто поделать ничего не смог...
Нет! Смог один, который не стрелял. 
Рука упала в пропасть
С дурацким звуком: "Пли!" —
И залп мне выдал пропуск
В ту сторону земли.
Но... слышу: "Жив, зараза!
Тащите в медсанбат —
Расстреливать два раза
Уставы не велят!" 
А врач потом всё цокал языком
И, удивляясь, пули удалял.
А я в бреду беседовал тайком
С тем пареньком, который не стрелял. 
Я раны, как собака, 
Лизал, а не лечил.
В госпиталях, однако, 
В большом почёте был —
Ходил, в меня влюблённый,
Весь слабый женский пол:
"Эй, ты! Недострелённый!
Давай-ка на укол!" 
Наш батальон геройствовал в Крыму,
И я туда глюкозу посылал,
Чтоб было слаще воевать ему.
Кому? Тому, который не стрелял. 
Я пил чаёк из блюдца,
Со спиртиком бывал.
Мне не пришлось загнуться,
И я довоевал.
В свой полк определили.
"Воюй! — сказал комбат. —
А что недострелили —
Так я не виноват". 
Я очень рад был, но, присев у пня,
Я выл белугой и судьбину клял:
Немецкий снайпер дострелил меня, 
Убив того, который не стрелял.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjWUXzi-44M http://youtube.com/watch?v=Owc26IbkmS0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwVFahIxczg Видео  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1RFhhv5PaM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW9055fjhlE  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_06.mp3   *Утренняя гимнастика*  
Вдох глубокий, руки шире,
Не спешите — три-четыре! 
Бодрость духа, грация и пластика —
Общеукрепляющая,
Утром отрезвляющая
(Если жив пока ещё)
гимнастика! 
Если вы в своей квартире —
Лягте на пол — три-четыре! —
Выполняйте правильно движения!
Прочь влияние извне —
Привыкайте к новизне, 
Вдох глубокий до изне-
можения! 
Очень вырос в целом мире
Гриппа вирус — три-четыре! —
Ширится, растёт заболевание.
Если хилый — сразу в гроб!
Сохранить здоровье чтоб —
Применяйте, люди, об-
тирания! 
Если вы уже устали —
Сели-встали, сели-встали.
Не страшны вам Арктика с Антарктикой —
Главный академик Иоффе
Доказал: коньяк и кофе
Вам заменит спорта профи-
лактика. 
Разговаривать не надо —
Приседайте до упада.
Да не будьте мрачными и хмурыми!
Если очень вам неймётся —
Обтирайтесь, чем придётся,
Водными займитесь проце-
дурами! 
Не страшны дурные вести —
Мы в ответ бежим на месте, 
В выигрыше даже начинающий.
Красота! Среди бегущих
Первых нет и отстающих —
Бег на месте общеприми-
ряющий!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiybPdzNxA4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeYvKwjQev4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGPpP5f1Hz4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFBlUU7QW24  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_07.mp3  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_12.mp3    *Марафон*  
Я бегу, <...>, бегу, топчу, скользя 
По гаревой дорожке, —
Мне есть нельзя, 
мне пить нельзя,
Мне спать нельзя — 
ни крошки. 
А может, как раз я гулять хочу 
У Гурьева Тимошки?
Так нет: бегу, бегу, топчу
По гаревой дорожке. 
А гвинеец Сэм Брук
Обошёл меня на круг!
А ещё вчера все вокруг
Мне говорили: "Сэм — друг!"
Сэм — наш, говорили, гвинейский друг! 
Друг гвинеец так и прёт —
Всё больше отставание.
Ну, я надеюсь, что придёт
Второе мне дыхание. 
Потом я третье за ним ищу, 
Потом — четвёртое дыханье... 
Ну, я на пятом, конечно, сокращу 
С гвинейцем расстоянье! 
А вообще, тоже мне — хорош друг!
Гляди: обошёл меня на круг! 
А ещё вчера все вокруг 
Мне говорили: "Сэм — друг!" 
Сэм — наш, говорили, гвинейский друг! 
Гвоздь программы — марафон,
А градусов — все тридцать, 
Но к жаре привыкший он —
Вот он и мастерится. 
Я б, между прочим, поглядел бы на него,
Когда бы было минус тридцать!
Ну, а теперь, конечно, — достань его!
Осталось — материться! 
Вообще-то, тоже мне — хорош друг!
Гляди, что делает: обошёл на третий круг!
Нужен мне такой друг...
Как его — даже забыл... Сэм Брук!
Сэм — наш гвинейский Брук!

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HglKTLCeoFg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hbrHyES_zk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeMrOppbB8M http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_XE4dkyYck (Первый вариант) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMUtrImsxA0 (Второй вариант) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9ICnNy9y7A (вторая песня)  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... en&view=3#  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_12.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_08.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_11.mp3   *Песенка прыгуна в высоту*  
Разбег, толчок... И — стыдно подыматься:
Во рту опилки, слёзы из-под век —
На рубеже проклятом два двенадцать
Мне планка преградила путь наверх. 
Я признаюсь вам как на духу:
Такова вся спортивная жизнь —
Лишь мгновение ты наверху 
И стремительно падаешь вниз. 
Но съем плоды запретные с древа я,
И за хвост подёргаю славу я.
У кого толчковая — левая,
А у меня толчковая — правая! 
Разбег, толчок... Свидетели паденья
Свистят и тянут за ноги ко дну.
Мне тренер мой сказал без сожаленья:
"Да ты же, парень, прыгаешь в длину! 
У тебя растяженье в паху;
Прыгать с правой — дурацкий каприз, 
Не удержишься ты наверху —
Ты стремительно катишься вниз". 
Но, задыхаясь словно от гнева я,
Объяснил толково я: главное,
Что у них толчковая — левая,
Но моя толчковая — правая! 
Разбег, толчок... Мне не догнать канадца —
Он мне в лицо смеётся на лету!
Я снова планку сбил на два двенадцать,
И тренер мне сказал напрямоту, 
Что начальство в десятом ряду
И что мне прополощут мозги, 
Если враз, сей же час не сойду
Я с неправильной правой ноги. 
Но я лучше выпью зелье с отравою,
Я над собою что-нибудь и сделаю —
Но свою неправую правую
Я не сменю на правую левую! 
Трибуны дружно начали смеяться,
Но пыл мой от насмешек не ослаб:
Разбег, толчок, полёт... и два двенадцать —
Теперь уже мой пройденный этап! 
И пусть болит моя травма в паху,
И пусть допрыгался до хромоты, 
Но я всё ж таки был наверху —
И меня не спихнуть с высоты! 
А дома в шубке на рыбьем меху
Мне она подготовит сюрприз:
Пока я был на самом верху,
Она с кем-то спустилася вниз... 
Но всё же съел плоды запретные с древа я,
И поймал за хвост теперя славу я.
Потому что у них у всех (и бог с ними, 
это, в конце концов, их личное дело), 
У их толчковая — левая,
Но моя толчковая — правая!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKdD6WCQfRM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFHWZw4KY00 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pznqqQwgc8E http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPkNBOwOdE0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jomET_wlFcg   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_09.mp3    *Натянутый канат*   *Канатоходец* 
Он не вышел ни званьем, ни ростом;
Не за славу, не за плату, 
На свой необычный манер
Он по жизни шагал над помостом 
По канату, 
по канату,
Натянутому, как нерв. 
Посмотрите — вот он
без страховки идёт.
Чуть правее наклон —
упадёт, пропадёт!
Чуть левее наклон —
всё равно не спасти!
Но, должно быть, ему очень нужно пройти
четыре четверти пути. 
И лучи его с шага сбивали
И кололи, словно лавры.
Труба надрывалась, как две.
Крики "Браво!" его оглушали,
А литавры, 
а литавры —
Как обухом по голове! 
Посмотрите — вот он
без страховки идёт.
Чуть правее наклон —
упадёт, пропадёт!
Чуть левее наклон —
всё равно не спасти...
Но теперь ему меньше осталось пройти —
уже три четверти пути. 
"Ах, как жутко, как смело, как мило!
Бой со смертью, три минуты!" 
Раскрыв в ожидании рты,
Из партера глядели уныло 
Лилипуты, 
лилипуты —
Казалось ему с высоты. 
Посмотрите — вот он
без страховки идёт.
Чуть правее наклон —
упадёт, пропадёт!
Чуть левее наклон —
всё равно не спасти...
Но... спокойно — ему остаётся пройти
всего две четверти пути. 
Он смеялся над славою бренной,
Но хотел быть только первым —
Такого попробуй угробь!
Не по проволоке над ареной —
Он по нервам, 
нам по нервам,
Шёл под барабанную дробь! 
Посмотрите — вот он
без страховки идёт.
Чуть правее наклон —
упадёт, пропадёт!
Чуть левее наклон —
всё равно не спасти...
Но... спокойно — ему остаётся пройти
не больше четверти пути! 
Закричал дрессировщик — и звери
Клали лапы на носилки,
Но прост приговор и суров.
Был растерян он или уверен?!
Но в опилки, 
но в опилки
Он пролил досаду и кровь! 
И сегодня другой
без страховки идёт,
Тонкий шнур под ногой —
упадёт, пропадёт!
Вправо, влево наклон —
и его не спасти...
Но зачем-то ему тоже нужно пройти
четыре четверти пути!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZRZxhFz_EA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWj1psjGARA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkgTLbvipUo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvnatfcFzuc  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_10.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/16/vv16_02.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/vo-xme ... lesom.html   *Очи чёрные — I. Погоня*  
Во хмелю слегка
Лесом правил я.
Не устал пока —
Пел за здравие,
А умел я петь
Песни вздорные:
"Как любил я вас,
Очи чёрные..." 
То плелись, 
то неслись, 
то трусили рысцой,
И болотную слизь 
конь швырял мне в лицо.
Только — я проглочу 
вместе с грязью слюну,
Штофу горло скручу 
и опять затяну: 
"Очи чёрные!
Как любил я вас..."
Но прикончил я
То, что впрок припас,
Головой тряхнул,
Чтоб слетела блажь,
И вокруг взглянул —
И присвистнул аж: 
Лес стеной впереди — не пускает стена, 
Кони прядут ушами, назад подают.
Где просвет, где прогал — не видать ни рожна!
Колют иглы меня, до костей достают. 
Коренной ты мой,
Выручай же, брат!
Ты куда, родной, —
Почему назад?!
Дождь — как яд с ветвей —
Недобром пропах.
Пристяжной моей
Волк нырнул под пах. 
Вот же пьяный дурак, вот же налил глаза!
Ведь погибель пришла, а бежать — не суметь:
Из колоды моей утащили туза,
Да такого туза, без которого — смерть! 
Я ору волкам:
"Побери вас прах!.." 
А коней в бока 
Подгоняет страх.
Шевелю кнутом —
Бью кручёные
И ору притом:
"Очи чёрные!.." 
Храп, да топот, да лязг, 
да лихой перепляс —
Бубенцы плясовую играют с дуги.
Ах вы, кони мои, погублю же я вас!
Выносите, друзья, выносите, враг...(?)! 
...От погони той
Даже хмель иссяк.
Мы на кряж крутой —
На одних осях,
В хлопьях пены мы —
Струи в кряж лились;
Отдышались, отхрипели
Да откашлялись. 
Я лошадкам забитым, 
что не подвели,
Поклонился в копыта 
до самой земли,
Сбросил с воза манатки, 
повёл в поводу...
Спаси Бог вас, лошадки, 
что целым иду!  
Сколько кануло, сколько схлынуло!
Жизнь кидала меня — не докинула!
Может, спел про вас неумело я,
Очи чёрные, скатерть белая?!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JRSOcbaaGQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mbAH-FDRAg http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=876.10 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/16/vv16_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_11.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day/00_0686_12_5.mp3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trBbH38Ip0w - Юрий Шевчук   *Очи чёрные — II. Старый дом*   *Что за дом притих*,
Погружён во мрак,
На семи лихих
Продувных ветрах,
Всеми окнами
Обратясь во мрак,
А воротами —
На проезжий тракт? 
Ох, устать я устал, а лошадок распряг.
Эй, живой кто-нибудь, выходи, помоги!
Никого — только тень промелькнула в сенях
Да стервятник спустился и сузил круги. 
В дом заходишь, как
Всё равно в кабак,
А народишко:
Каждый третий — враг.
Воротят скулу —
Гость непрошеный!
Образа в углу —
И те перекошены. 
И затеялся смутный, чудной разговор,
Кто-то песню стонал да гармошку терзал,
И припадочный малый — придурок и вор —
Мне тайком из-под скатерти нож показал. 
"Кто ответит мне —
Что за дом такой,
Почему — во тьме,
Как барак чумной?
Свет лампад погас,
Воздух вылился...
Али жить у вас
Разучилися? 
Двери настежь у вас, а душа взаперти.
Кто хозяином здесь? Напоил бы вином".
А в ответ мне: "Видать, был ты долго в пути 
И людей позабыл — мы всегда так живём: 
Траву кушаем —
Век на щавеле,
Скисли душами,
Опрыщавели.
Да ещё вином
Много тешились —
Разоряли дом,
Дрались, вешались". — 
"Я коней заморил, от волков ускакал.
Укажите мне край, где светло от лампад.
Укажите мне место, какое искал, —
Где поют, а не плачут, где пол не покат". — 
"О таких домах
Не слыхали мы,
Долго жить впотьмах
Привыкали мы.
Испокону мы —
В зле да шёпоте,
Под иконами
В чёрной копоти". 
И из смрада, где косо висят образа,
Я башку очертя шёл, свободный от пут,
Куда ноги вели да глядели глаза,
Где нестранные люди как люди живут. 
...Сколько кануло, сколько схлынуло!
Жизнь кидала меня — не докинула.
Может, спел про вас неумело я,
Очи чёрные, скатерть белая?!

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lbONnNNq3rQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF-SWB3v4Ik http://vv.nexus.org/vv/50/00_0464_07_5.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_15.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/42/vv42_03.mp3 http://youtube.com/watch?v=pNBphmAtCQc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIPR9q_gqLs  - Исполняет группа QuierO    *Горное эхо*  
В тиши перевала, где скалы ветрам не помеха, 
помеха, 
На кручах таких, на какие никто не проник,
никто не проник,
Жило-поживало весёлое горное, 
горное эхо,
Оно отзывалось на крик — 
человеческий крик. 
Когда одиночество комом подкатит под горло,
под горло
И сдавленный стон еле слышно в обрыв упадёт, 
в обрыв упадёт, 
Крик этот о помощи эхо подхватит, 
подхватит проворно,
Усилит и бережно в руки своих донесёт. 
Должно быть, не люди, напившись дурмана и зелья,
и зелья,
Чтоб не был услышан никем громкий топот и храп, 
топот и храп, 
Пришли умертвить, обеззвучить живое, 
живое ущелье.
И эхо связали, и в рот ему всунули кляп. 
Всю ночь продолжалась кровавая злая потеха,
потеха,
И эхо топтали, но звука никто не слыхал,
никто не слыхал.
К утру расстреляли притихшее горное, 
горное эхо —
И брызнули слёзы, как камни, из раненых скал, 
И брызнули камни, как слёзы, из раненых скал,
И брызнули камни, как слёзы, из раненых скал... 
________________________ 
Execution of mountain echo 
In a mountain pass where the rocks for the winds are no checkers (no checkers), 
where no one has ever set foot, so steep is the rise (so steep is the rise), 
there once lived a jubilant cheerful mountain echo, 
it answered the calls and responded to cries, human cries.  
When loneliness suddenly fills our heart with despair (despair) 
and when a low sound of pain down the cliff is about to land (about to land), 
adroitly, the echo will pick up the call and handling with care 
will then make it louder and with solicitude take it in hand.  
Some scoundrels, crazy and drunk, must have gotten around 
(gotten around), 
in order that no one might hear the footfall and snort 
(footfall and snort), 
intending to silence and murder the gorge, living canyon, they bound 
the echo and stopped up its mouth before it was shot.  
And so it went on, their bloody ferocious enraged merrymaking, 
no sound was heard as they trampled the echo, made fun of it, mocked... 
They shot in the morning the quietened mountain echo
(mountain echo)  
and tears gushed out like stones from the wounds of a rock...
and tears gushed out like stones from the wounds of a rock... 
and tears gushed out like stones from the wounds of a rock...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий Чужая колея.wmv YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Чужая колея YouTube - An Alien Rut, Vysotski/ Чужая Колея, Высоцкий (Engl.subs by V. Chetin) YouTube - Высоцкий Чужая колея YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий Чужая колея  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_16.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  YouTube - Песня "Чужая колея". Автор слов и музыки В. Высоцкий. (какой-то парень поёт)    *Чужая колея*  
Сам виноват: и слёзы лью,
и охаю —
Попал в чужую колею
глубокую.
Я цели намечал свои
на выбор сам —
А вот теперь из колеи
не выбраться. 
Крутые скользкие края
Имеет эта колея. 
Я кляну проложивших её,
Скоро лопнет терпенье моё,
И склоняю, как школьник плохой:
Колею, в колее, с колеёй... 
Но почему неймётся мне —
нахальный я, —
Условья, в общем, в колее
нормальные:
Никто не стукнет, не притрёт —
не жалуйся!
Желаешь двигаться вперёд —
пожалуйста! 
Отказа нет в еде-питье
В уютной этой колее. 
И я живо себя убедил:
Не один я в неё угодил.
Так держать — колесо в колесе! —
И доеду туда, куда все. 
Вот кто-то крикнул сам не свой:
"А ну, пусти!" —
И начал спорить с колеёй
по глупости.
Он в споре сжёг запас до дна
тепла души —
И полетели клапана
и вкладыши. 
Но покорёжил он края —
И шире стала колея. 
Вдруг его обрывается след...
Чудака оттащили в кювет,
Чтоб не мог он нам, задним, мешать
По чужой колее проезжать. 
Вот и ко мне пришла беда —
стартёр заел, 
Теперь уж это не езда,
а ёрзанье.
И надо б выйти, подтолкнуть,
но прыти нет, 
Авось подъедет кто-нибудь
и вытянет. 
Напрасно жду подмоги я —
Чужая это колея. 
Расплеваться бы глиной и ржой
С колеёй этой самой — чужой!
Ведь тем, что я её сам углубил,
Я у задних надежду убил. 
Прошиб меня холодный пот
до косточки,
И я прошёл чуть-чуть вперёд
по досточке.
Гляжу — размыли край ручьи
весенние,
Там выезд есть из колеи —
спасение! 
Я грязью из-под шин плюю
В чужую эту колею. 
Эй вы, задние, делай как я!
Это значит — не надо за мной.
Колея эта — только моя,
Выбирайтесь своей колеёй! 
_______________ 
Mine is the fault. With a heavy heart
I sigh away:
Got tightly stuck in this deep rut 
That someone made.
Of my own choice the targets are,
Which I have set,
And here I am, and off the rut
I cannot get.
The sheer walls that rim the rut
Are slippery and greasy mud.
Cursed be those who've worn down this rut!
This is going to fill up the cup.
I'm declining, like learning by heart:
To a rut, in a rut, with a rut. 
But why am I as if on thorns?
Impertinent.
Conditions here, all in all, 
Are competent.
No one will bump, nor push aside 
You cannot carp. 
And fancy you a headlong drive,
Then here you are!
There's no denial in chow and sup
In this convenient, cozy rut.
Apprehensively, I figure out:
I am not all alone in this rut.
Carry on, chum, a wheel in a wheel!
And you'll get right where all ever will. 
Now, someone yields a frenzied shout:
Come, let me go!
And starts to struggle with the rut 
An idiot,
He has depleted, in this row,
The stock of love,
With bearing brasses busting up
As well as valves. 
And yet he warps the rims of rut,
The walls are, now, some more apart.
But his driveway abruptly cuts short.
And the chap's being dragged to a moat.
So he couldn't impede us, behind,
Driving headway along the alient rut. 
And now I am as well in trouble 
Ignition stuck.
This certain is no more a drive,
Just fidgeting.
One would get out to push it on,
But I lack snap.
Should someone bustle to move up close
To pull me out.
I seek a helping hand in vain: 
This bitch of a rut is alien.
How I wish I could spit clay and rust
Quits with this very alien rut!
Cause by having thus deepened the trail
I've bereft those behind of a break. 
I'm getting cold from chilly sweat
Up to the bones,
And then I walk a bit ahead
Along a board.
And here it is, a rim's washed out 
By spring thaw streams -
Here is an exit off the rut,
Deliverance!
I spit with mud from under tires
Upon this someone else's rut:
Hey you, going behind, act like me!
That's, don't follow the driveway I'm on.
This new rut belongs only to me.
You get out by the ruts of your own!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfCgSdbVKTw http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1670.11  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_17.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_10.mp3   *Песня автозавистника*  
Произошёл необъяснимый катаклизм:
Я шёл домой по тихой улице своей —
Глядь, мне навстречу нагло прёт капитализм,
Звериный лик свой скрыв под маской "Жигулей"! 
Я по подземным переходам не пойду:
Визг тормозов мне — как романс о трёх рублях.
За то ль я гиб и мёр в семнадцатом году,
Чтоб частный собственник глумился в "Жигулях"! 
Он мне не друг и не родственник —
Он мне заклятый враг, 
Очкастый частный собственник
В зелёных, серых, белых "Жигулях"! 
Но ничего, я к старой тактике пришёл:
Ушёл в подполье — пусть ругают за прогул!
Сегодня ночью я три шины пропорол, 
Так полегчало — без снотворного уснул! 
Дверь проломить — купил отбойный молоток,
Электродрель — попробуй крышу пропили!
Не дам порочить наш совейский городок,
Где пиво варят золотое "Жигули"! 
Потом он мне не друг и не родственник —
Он мне заклятый враг, 
Очкастый частный собственник
В зелёных, серых, белых "Жигулях"! 
Мне за грехи мои не будет ничего:
Я в психбольнице все права завоевал.
И я б их к стенке ставил через одного
И направлял на них гружёный самосвал! 
Но вскоре я машину сделаю свою —
Все части есть, а от владения уволь:
Отполирую — и с разгону разобью
Её под окнами отеля "Метрополь". 
Нет, чтой-то ёкнуло — ведь части-то свои! —
Недосыпал, недоедал, пил только чай...
Всё — еду, еду, еду регистрировать в ГАИ!..
Ах, чёрт, "Москвич" меня забрызгал, негодяй! 
Он мне теперь не друг и не родственник —
Он мне заклятый враг, 
Очкастый частный собственник
В зелёных, серых, белых "Москвичах"!
_______________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw7z1r6Xcc4 (редкая версия) 
Uploaded by lavriccat2011 on Jan 26, 2011

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFK7lbgUflY  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_21.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_06.mp3    *Бег иноходца*  
Я скачу, но я скачу иначе
По камням, по лужам, по росе.
Бег мой назван иноходью, значит —
По-другому, то есть — не как все. 
Мне набили раны на спине,
Я дрожу боками у воды.
Я согласен бегать в табуне —
Но не под седлом и без узды! 
Мне сегодня предстоит бороться —
Скачки! Я сегодня фаворит.
Знаю, ставят все на иноходца, 
Но не я — жокей на мне хрипит! 
Он вонзает шпоры в ребра мне,
Зубоскалят первые ряды...
Я согласен бегать в табуне —
Но не под седлом и без узды! 
Нет, не будут золотыми горы —
Я последним цель пересеку:
Я ему припомню эти шпоры,
Засбою, отстану на скаку!.. 
Колокол! Жокей мой на коне,
Он смеётся в предвкушенье мзды.
Ох, как я бы бегал в табуне —
Но не под седлом и без узды! 
Что со мной, что делаю, как смею!
Потакаю своему врагу!
Я собою просто не владею —
Я прийти не первым не могу! 
Что же делать? Остаётся мне 
Вышвырнуть жокея моего
И бежать, как будто в табуне, —
Под седлом, в узде, но без него! 
Я пришёл, а он в хвосте плетётся 
По камням, по лужам, по росе...
Я впервые не был иноходцем —
Я стремился выиграть, как все! 
Я впервые не был иноходцем —
Я стремился выиграть, как все!

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJlcp8TgaaQ 
http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_16.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_22.mp3   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo26xfscd00 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynkmOriKFQU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmy0HGq0iSY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7aFxTXRPS8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTS9UltF4OM  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1090.17 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1670.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1062.22 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=883.07 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=889.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=976.16 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=991.23     *Письмо в редакцию* телевизионной передачи "Очевидное — невероятное" из сумасшедшего дома с Канатчиковой дачи  *Дорогая передача!*
Во субботу, чуть не плача,
Вся Канатчикова дача
К телевизору рвалась, —
Вместо чтоб поесть, помыться,
Уколоться и забыться,
Вся безумная больница
У экрана собралась. 
Говорил, ломая руки,
Краснобай и баламут
Про бессилие науки
Перед тайною Бермуд, —
Все мозги разбил на части,
Все извилины заплёл —
И канатчиковы власти
Колют нам второй укол. 
Уважаемый редактор!
Может, лучше — про реактор?
Про любимый лунный трактор?!
Ведь нельзя же! — год подряд:
То тарелками пугают —
Дескать, подлые, летают;
То у вас собаки лают,
То руины — говорят! 
Мы кое в чём поднаторели:
Мы тарелки бьём весь год,
Мы на них собаку съели, —
Если повар нам не врёт.
А медикаментов груды —
В унитаз, кто не дурак.
Это жизнь! И вдруг — Бермуды!
Вот те раз! Нельзя же так! 
Мы не сделали скандала —
Нам вождя недоставало:
Настоящих буйных мало —
Вот и нету вожаков.
Но на происки и бредни
Сети есть у нас и бредни —
И не испортят нам обедни
Злые происки врагов! 
Это их худые черти
Бермутят воду во пруду,
Это всё придумал Черчилль
В восемнадцатом году!
Мы про взрывы, про пожары
Сочиняли ноту ТАСС...
Тут примчались санитары —
Зафиксировали нас. 
Тех, кто был особо боек,
Прикрутили к спинкам коек —
Бился в пене параноик,
Как ведьмак на шабаше:
"Развяжите полотенцы,
Иноверы, изуверцы!
Нам бермуторно на сердце
И бермутно на душе!" 
Сорок душ посменно воют —
Раскалились добела, —
Во как сильно беспокоят
Треугольные дела!
Все почти с ума свихнулись,
Даже кто безумен был, —
И тогда главврач Маргулис
Телевизор запретил. 
Вон он, змей, в окне маячит —
За спиною штепсель прячет, 
Подал знак кому-то — значит,
Фельдшер вырвет провода.
Нам осталось уколоться —
И упасть на дно колодца,
И пропасть на дне колодца,
Как в Бермудах, навсегда. 
Ну а завтра спросят дети,
Навещая нас с утра:
"Папы, что сказали эти
Кандидаты в доктора?"
Мы откроем нашим чадам
Правду — им не всё равно:
"Удивительное рядом —
Но оно запрещено!" 
Вон дантист-надомник Рудик —
У него приёмник "грундиг", 
Он его ночами крутит —
Ловит, контра, ФРГ.
Он там был купцом по шмуткам
И подвинулся рассудком, 
А к нам попал в волненье жутком,
С растревоженным желудком
И с номерочком на ноге. 
Он прибежал, взволнован крайне, 
И сообщеньем нас потряс,
Будто наш научный лайнер
В треугольнике погряз;
Сгинул, топливо истратив,
Весь распался на куски, 
Но двух безумных наших братьев
Подобрали рыбаки. 
Те, кто выжил в катаклизме,
Пребывают в пессимизме, —
Их вчера в стеклянной призме
К нам в больницу привезли —
И один из них, механик,
Рассказал, сбежав от нянек,
Что Бермудский многогранник —
Незакрытый пуп Земли. 
"Что там было? Как ты спасся?" —
Каждый лез и приставал, 
Но механик только трясся
И чинарики стрелял.
Он то плакал, то смеялся,
То щетинился как ёж, —
Он над нами издевался, —
Ну сумасшедший — что возьмёшь! 
Взвился бывший алкоголик,
Матерщинник и крамольник:
"Надо выпить треугольник!
На троих его! Даёшь!"
Разошёлся — так и сыпет:
"Треугольник будет выпит! —
Будь он параллелепипед,
Будь он круг, едрена вошь!" 
(Больно бьют по нашим душам
"Голоса" за тыщи миль.
Зря "Америку" не глушим,
Зря не давим "Израиль":
Всей своей враждебной сутью
Подрывают и вредят —
Кормят, поят нас бермутью
Про таинственный квадрат!) 
Лектора из передачи!
Те, кто так или иначе
Говорят про неудачи
И нервируют народ!
Нас берите, обречённых, —
Треугольник вас, учёных,
Превратит в умалишённых,
Ну а нас — наоборот. 
Пусть безумная идея —
Не решайте сгоряча.
Отвечайте нам скорее
Через гада главврача!
С уваженьем... Дата. Подпись.
Отвечайте нам — а то,
Если вы не отзовётесь,
Мы напишем... в "Спортлото"!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POQhnEjtYcc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaO8saFmp8g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6TO4JxWqO4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBvtPsHxhQM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRvF3yA-USg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmPzF...layer_embedded  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_23.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_15.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_09.mp3   *Дорожная история*   *Я вышел ростом и лицом* —
Спасибо матери с отцом;
С людьми в ладу — не понукал, не помыкал;
Спины не гнул — прямым ходил,
И в ус не дул, и жил как жил,
И голове своей руками помогал... 
Бродяжил и пришёл домой 
Уже с годами за спиной, 
Висят года на мне — ни бросить, ни продать.
Но на начальника попал,
Который бойко вербовал, 
И за Урал машины стал перегонять. 
Дорога, а в дороге — "МАЗ",
Который по уши увяз,
В кабине — тьма, напарник третий час молчит, 
Хоть бы кричал, аж зло берёт:
Назад пятьсот, пятьсот вперёд,
А он зубами "Танец с саблями" стучит! 
Мы оба знали про маршрут,
Что этот "МАЗ" на стройках ждут.
А наше дело — сел, поехал. Ночь, полночь...
Ну надо ж так! Под Новый год!
Назад пятьсот, пятьсот вперёд!
Сигналим зря — пурга, и некому помочь! 
"Глуши мотор, — он говорит, —
Пусть этот "МАЗ" огнём горит!"
Мол видишь сам — тут больше нечего ловить.
Мол, видишь сам — кругом пятьсот,
И к ночи точно занесёт, 
Так заровняет, что не надо хоронить! 
Я отвечаю: "Не канючь!"
А он — за гаечный за ключ
И волком смотрит (он вообще бывает крут).
А что ему — кругом пятьсот,
И кто кого переживёт,
Тот и докажет, кто был прав, когда припрут! 
Он был мне больше чем родня —
Он ел с ладони у меня, 
А тут глядит в глаза — и холодно спине.
А что ему — кругом пятьсот,
И кто там после разберёт,
Что он забыл, кто я ему и кто он мне! 
И он ушёл куда-то вбок.
Я отпустил, а сам прилёг, 
Мне снился сон про наш "весёлый" наворот.
Что будто вновь — кругом пятьсот,
Ищу я выход из ворот, 
Но нет его, есть только вход, и то не тот. 
...Конец простой: пришел тягач,
И там был трос, и там был врач,
И "МАЗ" попал, куда положено ему.
И он пришёл — трясётся весь...
А там — опять далёкий рейс, 
Я зла не помню — я опять его возьму!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmiJ_HROWEg http://video.mail.ru/mail/kiryushin1980/2589/3035.html http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_26.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_14.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_12.mp3   *Инструкция перед поездкой за рубеж*, или Полчаса в месткоме  
Я вчера закончил ковку —
Я два плана залудил —
И в загранкомандировку
От завода угодил. 
Копоть-сажу смыл под душем,
Съел холодного язя
И инструкцию послушал —
Что там можно, что нельзя. 
Там у них пока что лучше
бытово, 
Так чтоб я не отчубучил
не того —
Он мне дал прочесть брошюру 
как наказ,
Чтоб не вздумал жить там сдуру,
как у нас. 
Говорил со мной, как с братом,
Про коварный зарубеж,
Про поездку к демократам
В польский город Будапешт: 
"Там у них уклад особый —
Нам так сразу не понять, 
Ты уж их, браток, попробуй
Хоть немного уважать. 
Будут с водкою дебаты —
отвечай:
"Нет, ребяты-демократы, —
только чай!"
От подарков их сурово
отвернись:
Мол, у самих добра такого 
завались!" 
Он сказал: "Живя в комфорте —
Экономь, но не дури.
И гляди, не выкинь фортель —
С сухомятки не помри! 
В этом чешском Будапеште
Уж такие времена —
Может, скажут "пейте-ешьте",
Ну а может — ни хрена!" 
Ох, я в Венгрии на рынок
похожу,
На немецких на румынок
погляжу!
Демократки, уверяли
кореша,
Не берут с советских граждан
ни гроша. 
"Но буржуазная зараза
Там всюду ходит по пятам, 
Опасайся пуще глаза
Ты внебрачных связей там. 
Там шпиёнки с крепким телом:
Ты их в дверь — они в окно!
Говори, что с этим делом
Мы покончили давно. 
Могут действовать они
не прямиком:
Шасть в купе — и притвориться
мужиком, 
А сама наложит тола
под корсет...
Ты проверяй, какого пола
твой сосед!" 
Тут давай его пытать я:
"Опасаюсь — маху дам.
Как проверить? Лезть под платье —
Так схлопочешь по мордам!" 
Но инструктор — парень дока,
Деловой, попробуй срежь!
И опять пошла морока
Про коварный зарубеж... 
Я популярно объясняю
для невежд:
Я к болгарам уезжаю 
в Будапешт.
"Если темы там возникнут —
сразу снять, 
Бить не нужно, а не вникнут —
разъяснять!" — 
"Но я ж по-ихнему — ни слова, 
Ни в дугу и ни в тую!
Молот мне — так я любого
В своего перекую! 
Но ведь я не агитатор,
Я потомственный кузнец...
Да я к полякам в Улан-Батор
Не поеду, наконец!" 
Сплю с женой, а мне не спится:
"Дусь, а, Дусь!
Может, я без заграницы 
обойдусь?
Я ж не ихнего замесу —
я от этого сбегу,
Ну, я ж на ихнем — ни бельмеса,
ни гугу!" 
Дуся дремлет как ребёнок,
Накрутивши бигуди, 
Отвечает мне спросонок:
"Знаешь, Коля, — не пи... не зуди! 
Что ты, Коля, больно робок —
Я с тобою разведусь! 
Двадцать лет живём бок о бок —
И всё время: "Дуся, Дусь..." 
Обещал — забыл ты, нешто?
ну, хорош! —
Что клеёнку с Бангладешта
привезёшь.
Сбереги там пару рупий,
не бузи, 
Мне хоть чего — хоть чёрта в ступе —
привези!" 
Я уснул, обняв супругу,
Дусю нежную мою, 
Снилось мне, что я кольчугу,
Щит и меч себе кую — 
Там у них другие мерки:
Не поймёшь — съедят живьём, 
И всё снились мне венгерки
С бородами и с ружьём. 
Снились Дусины клеёнки
цвета беж
И нахальные шпиёнки
в Бангладеш...
Поживу я, воля божья,
у румын —
Говорят, они с Поволжья,
как и мы! 
(Вот же женские замашки:
Провожала — стала петь,
Отутюжила рубашки —
Любо-дорого смотреть. 
До свиданья, цех кузнечный,
Аж до гвоздика родной!
До свиданья, план мой встречный,
Перевыполненный мной! 
Пили мы — мне спирт в аорту
проникал, 
Я весь путь к аэропорту
проикал.
К трапу я, а сзади в спину —
будто лай:
"Да на кого ж ты нас покинул,
Николай!")

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ2E4cf46nw (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IWaXBmsXk0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ScIn6GYCyE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NHdZHNN5Gw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Trqm_kty29E http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUOe4OUXDdg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHJFrwi6L4o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx_Y9DeUi1k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRKSKCwzUio
С экрана франц. тв: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BATMQIsSqmk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWr8XQE0hwI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azpq3cC98tw  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16 
Последняя киносъёмка Высoцкого:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=tQefszWeHSY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asNe6dmWVE8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/08/vv08_07.mp3  http://video.mail.ru/mail/vlapavbun/14/16.html    *Охота на волков* 
Рвусь из сил — и из всех сухожилий,
Но сегодня — опять как вчера:
Обложили меня, обложили —
Гонят весело на номера! 
Из-за елей хлопочут двустволки —
Там охотники прячутся в тень, —
На снегу кувыркаются волки,
Превратившись в живую мишень. 
Идёт охота на волков, 
Идёт охота —
На серых хищников 
Матёрых и щенков!
Кричат загонщики, и лают псы до рвоты,
Кровь на снегу — и пятна красные флажков. 
Не на равных играют с волками
Егеря, но не дрогнет рука:
Оградив нам свободу флажками,
Бьют уверенно, наверняка. 
Волк не может нарушить традиций —
Видно, в детстве, слепые щенки,
Мы, волчата, сосали волчицу
И всосали: нельзя за флажки! 
И вот — охота на волков, 
Идёт охота —
На серых хищников 
Матёрых и щенков!
Кричат загонщики, и лают псы до рвоты,
Кровь на снегу — и пятна красные флажков. 
Наши ноги и челюсти быстры —
Почему же — вожак, дай ответ —
Мы затравленно мчимся на выстрел
И не пробуем через запрет?! 
Волк не может, не должен иначе.
Вот кончается время моё:
Тот, которому я предназначен,
Улыбнулся и поднял ружьё. 
Идёт охота на волков, 
Идёт охота —
На серых хищников 
Матёрых и щенков!
Кричат загонщики, и лают псы до рвоты,
Кровь на снегу — и пятна красные флажков. 
Я из повиновения вышел:
За флажки — жажда жизни сильней!
Только — сзади я радостно слышал
Удивлённые крики людей. 
Рвусь из сил — и из всех сухожилий,
Но сегодня — не так, как вчера:
Обложили меня, обложили —
Но остались ни с чем егеря! 
Идёт охота на волков, 
Идёт охота —
На серых хищников 
Матёрых и щенков!
Кричат загонщики, и лают псы до рвоты,
Кровь на снегу — и пятна красные флажков. 
________________________________ 
WOLF HUNT 
In my flight, sinews bursting, I hurtle,
But as yesterday - so now today,
They've cornered me! Driven me, encircled,
Towards the huntsmen that wait for their prey!
From the fir-trees the rifle-shots quicken -
In the shadows the huntsmen lie low.
As they fire, the wives somersault, stricken,
Living targets brought down on the snow. 
They're hunting wolves! The hunt is on, pursuing
The wily predators, the she-wolf and her brood.
The beaters shout, the dogs bay, almost spewing.
The flags on the snow are red, as red as the blood. 
In the fight heavy odds have opposed us,
But the merciless huntsmen keep ranks.
With the flags on their ropes they've enclosed us.
They take aim and they fire at point blank.
For a wolf cannot break with tradition.
With milk sucked from the she-wolfs dugs
The blind cubs learn the stern prohibition
Never, never to cross the red flags! 
They're hunting wolves! The hunt is on, pursuing
The wily predators, the she-wolf and her brood.
The beaters shout, the dogs bay, almost spewing.
The flags on the snow are red, as red as the blood. 
We are swift and our jaws are rapacious.
Why then, chief, like a tribe that's oppressed,
Must we rush towards the weapons that face us
And that precept be never transgressed?
For a wolf cannot change the old story
The end looms and my time's, almost done.
Now the huntsman who's made me his quarry
Gives a smile as he raises his gun. 
They're hunting wolves! The hunt is on, pursuing
The wily predators, the she-wolf and her brood.
The beaters shout, the dogs bay, almost spewing.
The flags on the snow are red, as red as the blood. 
But revolt and the life-force are stronger
Than the fear that the red flags instil
From behind come dismayed cries of anger
As I cheat them, with joy, of their kill.
In my flight, sinews bursting I hurtle,
But the outcome is different today!
I was cornered! They trapped me encircled!
But the huntsmen were foiled of their prey! 
They're hunting wolves! The hunt is on, pursuing
The wily predators, the she-wolf and her brood.
The beaters shout, the dogs bay, almost spewing.
The flags on the snow are red, as red as the blood. 
_______________________________ 
A HUNT ON WOLVES 
I strain myself out of all my might and sinew,
But today, just like yesterday,
I am close rounded.
They've cornered me, for God's sake!
They are keeping after, joyfully driving me at all speeds! 
The rifles behind the fir-trees are keeping themselves busy -
There, the hunters hide in the shadows -
The wolves are frolicking on the snow,
Turned into a live target. 
The hunt is on! The hunt on wolves,
On gray beasts, full-grown and puppies!
The beaters shout and the hounds bark until they're retching,
There is blood on snow and red spots of flags. 
It's not a fair game they are playing,
But no hand trembles, -
Our freedom blocked by flags,
They strike safely, for sure! 
A wolf can't fail his customs, -
Long time ago-blind puppies,
We, little ones, sucked our mother,
And sucked in: don't go outside of flags! 
The hunt is on! The hunt on wolves,
On gray beasts, full-grown and puppies!
The beaters shout and the hounds bark until they're retching,
There is blood on snow and red spots of flags. 
Our feet and jaws are swift,
Tell us, our leader, - why do we then
Rush onward, into the shots,
And not through the restraint?! 
A wolf can not, must not do otherwise.
Now my time has ended:
The one I am intended for,
Smiled and raised his rifle. 
The hunt is on! The hunt on wolves,
On gray beasts, full-grown and puppies!
The beaters shout and the hounds bark until they're retching,
There is blood on snow and red spots of flags. 
I came out of the obedience trance -
Beyond the flags - my thirst for life is stronger,
Behind me I heard triumphantly
Their bewildered cries. 
I strain myself out of all my might and sinew,
But today, not like yesterday,
I was close rounded.
They've cornered me, for God's sake!
But the hunters were left with nothing! 
The hunt is on! The hunt on wolves,
On gray beasts, full-grown and puppies!
The beaters shout and the hounds bark until they're retching,
There is blood on snow and red spots of flags.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFz_0ED8bpE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61CjqgP30vg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_GmU8o6Jj4  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_13.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_01.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/vsyu-v ... yazku.html   *Песня о погибшем лётчике* (Дважды Герою Советского Союза Николаю Скоморохову и его погибшему другу)  
Всю войну под завязку
я всё к дому тянулся,
И хотя горячился —
воевал делово, 
Ну а он торопился,
как-то раз не пригнулся 
И в войне взад-вперёд обернулся
за два года — всего ничего. 
Не слыхать его пульса
С сорок третьей весны, 
Ну а я окунулся
В довоенные сны. 
И гляжу я, дурея,
Но дышу тяжело:
Он был лучше, добрее,
Добрее, добрее, добрее, 
Ну а мне — повезло. 
Я за пазухой не жил,
не пил с Господом чая,
Я ни в тыл не просился,
ни судьбе под подол, 
Но мне женщины молча
намекали, встречая:
Если б ты там навеки остался —
может, мой бы обратно пришёл! 
Для меня не загадка
Их печальный вопрос, 
Мне ведь тоже несладко,
Что у них не сбылось. 
Мне ответ подвернулся:
"Извините, что цел!
Я случайно вернулся,
вернулся, вернулся, вернулся, 
Ну а он — не сумел". 
Он кричал напоследок,
в самолёте сгорая:
"Ты живи! Ты дотянешь!" —
доносилось сквозь гул.
Мы летали под Богом
возле самого рая, 
Он поднялся чуть выше и сел там,
ну а я — до земли дотянул. 
Встретил лётчика сухо
Райский аэродром.
Он садился на брюхо,
Но не ползал на нём. 
Он уснул — не проснулся,
Он запел — не допел.
Так что я вот вернулся,
Вернулся, глядите, вернулся, 
Ну а он — не сумел. 
(Я кругом и навечно
виноват перед теми,
С кем сегодня встречаться
я почёл бы за честь, 
Но хотя мы живыми
до конца долетели —
Жжёт нас память и мучает совесть,
у кого, у кого она есть. 
Кто-то скупо и чётко
Отсчитал нам часы
Нашей жизни короткой,
Как бетон полосы,  
И на ней — кто разбился,
Кто взлетел навсегда...
Ну а я приземлился,
А я приземлился —
Вот какая беда... )

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzgMw3hnZQE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOMydgMrLgw  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=889.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=991.14 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1109.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=942.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=930.07  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_10.mp3   *Зарисовка. О Ленинграде*  
В Ленинграде-городе
у Пяти углов
Получил по морде
Саня Соколов.
Пел немузыкально,
скандалил —
Ну и, значит, правильно,
что дали. 
В Ленинграде-городе —
тишь и благодать!
Где шпана и воры где?
Просто не видать!
Не сравнить с Афинами —
прохладно.
Правда шведы с финнами...
Ну ладно! 
В Ленинграде-городе —
как везде, такси, 
Но не остановите —
даже не проси!
Если сильно водку пьёшь,
по пьянке 
Не захочешь — а дойдёшь
к стоянке!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt1X-2PNpK0 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_15.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_14.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0500--/0556/00_0556_08.mp3   *Про речку Вачу и попутчицу Валю*  (В. Туманову)... 
Под собою ног не чую —
И качается земля...
Третий месяц я бичую,
Так как списан подчистую
С китобоя-корабля. 
Ну а так как я бичую,
Беспартийный, нееврей, —
Я на лестницах ночую,
Где тепло от батарей. 
Это жизнь! Живи и грейся —
Хрен вам пуля и петля!
Пью, бывает, хоть залейся:
Кореша приходят с рейса —
И гуляют "от рубля"! 
Рупь не деньги, рупь — бумажка,
Экономить — тяжкий грех.
Ах, душа моя тельняшка —
Cорок полос, семь прорех! 
Но послал Господь удачу —
Заработал свечку он!
Увидав, как горько плачу,
Он сказал: "Валяй на Вачу!
Торопись, пока сезон!" 
Что такое эта Вача —
Разузнал я у бича:
Он на Вачу ехал плача —
Возвращался хохоча. 
Вача — это речка с мелью
Во глубине сибирских руд,
Вача — это дом с постелью,
Там стараются артелью, 
Много золота берут! 
Как вербованный ишачу —
Не ханыжу, не "торчу"...
Взял билет — лечу на Вачу,
Прилечу — похохочу! 
Нету золота богаче —
Люди знают, им видней!
В общем, так или иначе,
Заработал я на Ваче
Сто семнадцать трудодней. 
Подсчитали, отобрали —
За еду, туда-сюда, —
Но четыре тыщи дали
Под расчёт — вот это да! 
Рассовал я их в карманы,
Где и рупь не ночевал,
И уехал в жарки страны,
Где кафе да рестораны, —
Позабыть, как бичевал. 
Выпью — там такая чача! —
За советчика бича:
Я на Вачу ехал плача —
Возвращаюсь хохоча! 
...Проводник в преддверье пьянки
Извертелся на пупе,
То же и официантки,
А на первом полустанке
Села женщина в купе. 
Может, вам она — как кляча,
А мне — так просто в самый раз!
Я на Вачу ехал плача —
Возвращаюсь веселясь! 
То да сё да трали-вали...
Как узнала про рубли...
Слово по слову у Вали,
Деньги по столу шныряли —
С Валей вместе и сошли. 
С нею вышла незадача —
Я и это залечу!
Я на Вачу ехал плача,
Возвращаюсь — хохочу!.. 
Суток шесть как просквозило,
Море — вот оно, стоит.
У меня что было — сплыло, 
Проводник воротит рыло
И за водкой не бежит. 
Рупь последний в Сочи трачу —
Телеграмму накатал:
Шлите денег — отбатрачу,
Я их все прохохотал. 
Где вы, где вы, россыпные, —
Хоть ругайся, хоть кричи!
Снова ваш я, дорогие, 
Магаданские, родные,
Незабвенные бичи! 
Мимо носа носят чачу,
Мимо рота — алычу...
Я на Вачу еду, плачу —
Над собою хохочу!

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_22.mp3 
Попурри из блатных песен

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTKoJH3nmaA http://vv.nexus.org/vv/03/vv03_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_15.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_07.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/tm/vv07_14.mp3   *Охота на кабанов* 
Грязь сегодня ещё непролазней,
С неба — мразь, словно Бог без штанов, 
К чёрту дождь — у охотников праздник:
Им сегодня стрелять кабанов. 
Били в вёдра и гнали к болоту,
Вытирали промокшие лбы,
Презирали лесов позолоту,
Поклонялись азарту пальбы. 
Вы егерей за кровожадность не пинайте,
Вы охотников носите на руках, 
Любим мы кабанье мясо в карбонате,
Обожаем кабанов в окороках. 
Кабанов не тревожила дума:
Почему и за что, как в плену.
Кабаны убегали от шума,
Чтоб навек обрести тишину. 
Вылетали из ружей жаканы,
Без разбору разя, наугад, —
Будто радостно бил в барабаны
Боевой пионерский отряд. 
Вы егерей за кровожадность не пинайте,
Вы охотников носите на руках, 
Ведь любим мы кабанье мясо в карбонате,
Обожаем кабанов в окороках. 
Шум, костёр, и тушёнка из банок,
И "охотничья" водка — на стол.
Только полз присмиревший подранок,
Завороженно глядя на ствол. 
А потом спирт плескался в канистре,
Спал азарт, будто выигран бой.
Снёс подранку полчерепа выстрел —
И рога протрубили отбой. 
Вы егерей за кровожадность не пинайте,
Вы охотников носите на руках, 
Любим мы кабанье мясо в карбонате,
Обожаем кабанов в окороках. 
Мне сказали они про охоту,
Над угольями тушу вертя:
"Стосковались мы, видно, по фронту, 
По атакам, да и по смертям. 
Это вроде мы снова в пехоте,
Это вроде мы снова — в штыки..."
Это душу отводят в охоте
Уцелевшие фронтовики. 
Вы егерей за кровожадность не пинайте,
Вы охотников носите на руках, 
Любим мы кабанье мясо в карбонате,
Обожаем кабанов в окороках.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmedwvPHLLY  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1699.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=880.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.37 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.13  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_08.mp3   *Нам вчера прислали из рук вон плохую весть*... 
Нам вчера прислали
Из рук вон плохую весть:
Нам вчера сказали,
Что Алёха вышел весь. 
Как же так! Он Наде
Говорил, что пофартит,
Что сыграет свадьбу —
На неделю загудит... 
Но не видать девахе
Этот свадебный гудёж,
Потому что в драке
Налетел на чей-то нож, 
Потому что — плохо,
Хоть не в первый раз уже
Получал Алёха
Дырки новые в душе. 
Ну для того ль он душу,
Как рубаху, залатал,
Чтоб его убила
В пьяной драке сволота?! 
Если б всё в порядке —
Мы б на свадьбу нынче шли.
Но с ножом в лопатке
Поутру его нашли. 
Что ж, поубивается
Девчонка, поревёт,
Что ж, посомневается —
И слёзы оботрёт. 
А потом без вздоха
Отопрёт любому дверь...
Ничего, Алёха...
Всё равно тебе теперь! 
Мы его схороним очень скромно —
Что рыдать?!
Некому о нём и похоронную
Послать, 
Потому — никто не знает,
Где у Лёхи дом.
Вот такая смерть шальная
Всех нас ждёт потом. 
Ну что ж, поубивается
Девчонка, поревёт,
Что ж, посомневается —
И слёзы оботрёт. 
А потом без вздоха
Отопрёт любому дверь...
Бог простит, а Лёха...
Всё равно ему теперь...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmGYEZu5S0U  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1699.10 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_10.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_11.mp3   *Город уши заткнул и уснуть захотел*,
И все граждане спрятались в норы.
А у меня в этот час ещё тысячи дел,
Задёрни шторы
и проверь запоры! 
Только зря — не спасёт тебя крепкий замок,
Ты не уснёшь спокойно в своём доме, 
Потому что я вышел сегодня "на скок",
А Колька Дёмин —
на углу на стрёме. 
И пускай сторожит тебя ночью лифтёр
И ты свет не гасил по привычке —
Я давно уже гвоздик к замочку притёр,
Попил водички
и забрал вещички. 
Ты увидел, услышал... Как листья дрожат
Твои тощие, хилые мощи.
Дело сделал своё я — и тут же назад,
А вещи — тёще
в Марьиной Роще. 
А потом до утра можно пить и гулять,
Чтоб звенели и пели гитары,
И спокойно уснуть, чтобы не увидать
Во сне кошмары —
мусоров и нары. 
Когда город уснул, когда город затих,
Для меня — лишь начало работы...
Спите, граждане, в тёплых квартирках своих.
Спокойной ночи,
до будущей субботы!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP5fK-LOkyo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulXIjEPJuMw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-mRkcwapH8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_12.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_11.mp3   *Рецидивист*  
И это был воскресный день — и я не лазил по карманам:
"В воскресенье — отдыхать" — вот мой девиз.
Вдруг — свисток, меня хватают и обзывают хулиганом,
А один узнал — кричит: "Рецидивист!" — 
"Брось, товарищ, не ершись,
Моя фамилия — Сергеев, 
Ну а кто рецидивист —
Ведь я ж понятья не имею". 
Это был воскресный день, но "мусора" не отдыхают:
У них тоже план давай, хоть удавись.
Ну а если перевыполнят, так их там награждают —
На вес золота там вор-рецидивист. 
С уваженьем мне: "Садись! —
Угощают "Беломором". —
Значит, ты рецидивист?
Распишись под протоколом!" 
Это был воскресный день, светило солнце как бездельник,
И все люди — кто с друзьями, кто с семьёй.
Ну а я сидел скучал, как в самый гнусный понедельник:
Мне майор попался очень деловой. 
"Сколько раз судились вы?" —
"Плохо я считать умею!" —
"Но всё же вы — рецидивист?" —
"Да нет, товарищ, я — Сергеев". 
Это был воскресный день, а я потел, я лез из кожи, 
Но майор был в математике горазд:
Он чегой-то там сложил, потом умножил, подытожил —
И сказал, что я судился десять раз. 
Подал мне начальник лист —
Расписался как умею,
Написал: "Рецидивист
По фамилии Сергеев". 
Это был воскресный день, я был усталым и побитым, 
Но одно я знаю, одному я рад:
В семилетний план поимки хулиганов и бандитов
Я ведь тоже внёс свой очень скромный вклад!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7vgr2HLusU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjUNFJphhNQ http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_14.mp3   *Бал-маскарад*  
Сегодня в нашей комплексной бригаде
Прошёл слушок о бале-маскараде.
Раздали маски кроликов,
Слонов и алкоголиков,
Назначили всё это в зоосаде. 
"Зачем идти при полном при параде,
Скажи мне, моя радость, Христа ради?"
Она мне: "Одевайся!" —
Мол, я тебя стесняюся,
Не то, мол, как всегда, пойдёшь ты сзади. 
"Я платье, — говорит, — взяла у Нади,
Я буду нынче, как Марина Влaди,
И проведу, хоть тресну я,
Часы свои воскресные,
Хоть с пьяной твоей мордой, но в наряде!" 
...Зачем же я себя утюжил-гладил? 
Меня поймали тут же в зоосаде, 
Ведь массовик наш Колька
Дал мне маску алкоголика —
И на троих зазвали меня дяди... 
Я снова очутился в зоосаде.
Глядь — две жены, — ну две Марины Влaди! —
Одетые животными,
С двумя же бегемотами, 
Я тоже озверел — и встал в засаде. 
...Наутро дали премию в бригаде,
Сказав мне, что на бале-маскараде
Я будто бы не только
Сыграл им алкоголика,
А был у бегемотов я в ограде.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLfyox3c5ao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztldQ6_WLJw (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBhIKB8KdfI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZKUHmqj9ug  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_17.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_03.mp3    *Песня о звёздах*  
Мне этот бой не забыть нипочём —
Смертью пропитан воздух, 
А с небосклона бесшумным дождём
Падали звёзды. 
Вот снова упала — и я загадал:
Выйти живым из боя...
Так свою жизнь я поспешно связал
С глупой звездою. 
Я уж решил: миновала беда
И удалось отвертеться...
Но с неба свалилась шальная звезда —
Прямо под сердце.
С неба свалилась шальная звезда —
Прямо под сердце. 
Нам говорили: "Нужна высота!"
И "Не жалеть патроны!"
Вон покатилась вторая звезда —
Вам на погоны. 
Звёзд этих в небе — как рыбы в прудах, 
Хватит на всех с лихвою.
Если б не насмерть, ходил бы тогда
Тоже — Героем. 
Я бы Звезду эту сыну отдал,
Просто на память...
В небе висит, пропадает звезда —
Некуда падать.
_________________   *The stars* 
Shall I forget it, that fighting, oh my! 
Death overhung all around, 
Stars were falling like rain from the sky 
down on the ground.  
There is one falling… I'll live, in so far 
as I made a wish, willy-nilly... 
Now I have bound my life with a star, 
Isn't it silly?  
I thought the trouble had past and I had 
Managed somehow to escape it... 
Falling from heaven, a star hit my heart, 
So unexpected.  
We were ordered to capture the height, 
"Don't spare bullets!" - they told us... 
There's another one falling now right, 
Down on your shoulders.  
Plenty of starlets, both seen and unseen, 
There are to be had in the heaven. 
I'd be a hero now hadn't I been 
lost in the hell then.  
I'd give the star to my son, as a note, 
A keepsake and all... 
Stars in the sky go to waste for they've got 
Nowhere to fall. 
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?
______________________________   *Stars* [ 1964 ] 
This bloody battle I got on the brain -
Death our names was calling...
And from the sky, like a soundless rain,
Stars kept on falling. 
Another went down and I wished not to die,
Not to be killed in that action...
Thats how my life to the star I could tie -
A stupid connection... 
We were pushed forward, they ordered us: Fight!
Spare no shells, no soldiers!
Here the second star fell from its height
Straight on your shoulders. 
This shooting was over and luck took my part -
Seems like Ive drawn three sevens...
Here a stray star shot me in the heart
Straight from the heavens... 
Stars in the sky are like fish in the sea -
Each man can get his packet...
Had I not fallen Id also receive
A star on my jacket. 
I could have given this star to my boy -
Come, sonny, fetch it...
A star in the sky shines so timid and coy -
Theres no one to catch it...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmBcCE6RPRA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biRnOeoNTkg  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_20.mp3   *Если б водка была на одного*... 
Если б водка была на одного,
Как чудесно бы было!
Но всегда выпивать — на троих,
Но всегда покурить — на двоих.
Что же на одного?
На одного — колыбель и могила. 
От утра и до утра
Раньше песни пелись...
Как из нашего двора
Все поразлетелись —
Навсегда, 
кто куда,
на долгие года. 
Говорят, что жена — на одного, 
Спокон веку так было.
Но бывает жена — на двоих,
Но бывает она — на троих.
Что же на одного?
На одного — колыбель и могила. 
От утра и до утра
Раньше песни пелись...
Как из нашего двора
Все поразлетелись —
Навсегда, 
кто куда,
на долгие года. 
Сколько блатных у нас в доме живёт, 
Сколько блатных в доме рядом! 
Сколько блатных по этапу пойдёт,
Сколько блатных ещё сядут —
Навсегда, 
кто куда,
на долгие года!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW3QXF8VHZg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-UvoDhhpqk http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_22.mp3   *Городской романс*  
Я однажды гулял по столице и
Двух прохожих случайно зашиб.
И попавши за это в милицию,
Я увидел её — и погиб. 
Я не знаю, что там она делала —
Видно, паспорт пришла получать.
Молодая, красивая, белая...
И решил я её разыскать. 
Шёл за ней — и запомнил парадное.
Что сказать ей? — ведь я ж хулиган...
Выпил я — и позвал ненаглядную
В привокзальный один ресторан. 
Ну а ей улыбались прохожие —
Мне хоть просто кричи "Караул!", —
Одному человеку по роже я
Дал за то, что он ей подморгнул. 
Я икрою ей булки намазывал,
Деньги просто рекою текли.
Я ж такие ей песни заказывал!..
А в конце заказал "Журавли". 
Обещанья я ей до утра давал,
Повторял что-то вновь ей и вновь.
Я ж пять дней никого не обкрадывал,
Моя с первого взгляда любовь! 
Говорил я, что жизнь потеряна,
Я сморкался и плакал в кашне.
А она мне сказала: "Я верю вам —
И отдамся по сходной цене". 
Я ударил её, птицу белую, —
Закипела горячая кровь:
Понял я, что в милиции делала
Моя с первого взгляда любовь...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAd9uK9gRpY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdmPTTpT0ZE  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1700.25 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1240.21  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/04/vv04_39.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/36/vv36_08.mp3   *Ребята, напишите мне письмо* 
Мой первый срок я выдержать не смог —
Мне год добавят, а может быть — четыре...
Ребята, напишите мне письмо:
Как там дела в свободном вашем мире? 
Что вы там пьёте? Мы почти не пьём.
Здесь — только снег при солнечной погоде...
Ребята, напишите обо всём,
А то здесь ничего не происходит! 
Мне очень-очень не хватает вас —
Хотел бы увидеть я милые мне рожи. 
Как там Надюха, с кем она сейчас?
Одна? — тогда пускай напишет тоже. 
Здесь тяжело, как, может, Страшный Суд!
Письмо мне будет уцелевшей нитью —
Его, быть может, мне не отдадут,
Но всё равно, ребята, напишите!.. 
Его, быть может, мне не отдадут,
Но всё равно, ребята, напишите!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK1i4BR7_Kk (Private) http://youtube.com/watch?v=wZS-66ZIVho http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oefsqRbpg9s  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/05/vv05_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/20/vv20_01.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1062.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1668.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1672.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=398.20 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=9.01   *Баллада о времени*  
Замок временем срыт и укутан, укрыт
В нежный плед из зелёных побегов,
Но... развяжет язык молчаливый гранит —
И холодное прошлое заговорит
О походах, боях и победах. 
Время подвиги эти не стёрло:
Оторвать от него верхний пласт
Или взять его крепче за горло —
И оно свои тайны отдаст. 
Упадут сто замков, и спадут сто оков,
И сойдут сто потов с целой груды веков, 
И польются легенды из сотен стихов
Про турниры, осады, про вольных стрелков. 
Ты к знакомым мелодиям ухо готовь
И гляди понимающим оком, 
Потому что любовь — это вечно любовь
Даже в будущем вашем далёком. 
Звонко лопалась сталь под напором меча,
Тетива от натуги дымилась,
Смерть на копьях сидела, утробно урча,
В грязь валились враги, о пощаде крича,
Победившим сдаваясь на милость. 
Но не все, оставаясь живыми,
В доброте сохраняли сердца,
Защитив свое доброе имя
От заведомой лжи подлеца. 
Хорошо, если конь закусил удила
И рука на копьё поудобней легла,
Хорошо, если знаешь, откуда стрела,
Хуже, если по-подлому, из-за угла. 
Как у вас там с мерзавцами? Бьют? Поделом!
Ведьмы вас не пугают шабашем?
Но... не правда ли, зло называется злом
Даже там — в добром будущем вашем? 
И вовеки веков, и во все времена
Трус, предатель — всегда презираем,
Враг есть враг, и война всё равно есть война,
И темница тесна, и свобода одна —
И всегда на неё уповаем. 
Время эти понятья не стёрло,
Нужно только поднять верхний пласт —
И дымящейся кровью из горла
Чувства вечные хлынут на нас. 
Ныне, присно, во веки веков, старина, —
И цена есть цена, и вина есть вина,
И всегда хорошо, если честь спасена,
Если другом надёжно прикрыта спина. 
Чистоту, простоту мы у древних берём,
Саги, сказки из прошлого тащим, 
Потому что добро остаётся добром —
В прошлом, будущем и настоящем!
_____________________ 
The ballad of the time 
Ancient castle, worn out by time, is now clad 
In a tender, green cover of sprouts, 
But the reticent granite will throw off the plaid 
To disclose the historical past it has had 
With its conquests, crusades, fights and bouts.  
Time has not wiped heroic deeds out. 
Just unveil what is hidden from view, 
Take the time by the throat and, no doubt, 
It will open its secrets to you.  
Heaps of fetters and locks will fall out like one, 
And the numerous ages will seat to the bone, 
And from hundreds of poems old legends will flood, 
Tales of tournaments, archers, and sieges and blood.  
Be prepared to listen to tunes you've heard of, 
Look attentively, with comprehension, 
After all, love is love and will always be love, 
Even there, at your destination.  
Steel would crack with a clank, at the slash of the sword, 
And the bow-string would fume under tension, 
Death would settle on spears, and groan, sitting squat, 
Foes, appealing for quarter, would fall on the spot, 
And surrender themselves at discretion.  
Anyhow, not all of survivals 
Have retained their kindness of hearts, 
Though they've saved their good names from rivals 
And from downright lies of the rats.  
It is good if the horse dashes off all at once, 
And the fighter has got a good grip of the lance; 
It is good if he knows how the arrow may fly, 
And it's bad if it comes from the back, on the sly.  
What about the rogues ? Do you fight them ? OK. 
Do the witches inspire you with horror ? 
Don't you think, what is known as evil to-day 
Will be known as evil tomorrow  
'cause for ages it's been an unwritten law 
That the cowards and traitors are battered, 
That a foe is a foe and a war is a war, 
That the cell is too dark, and freedom's last straw, 
And we always hope for the latter.  
Time has not washed away all these notions. 
Just remove the top layer of mud, 
And a flood of eternal emotions 
Will gush out upon us like blood.  
Nowadays it's acknowledge as ever, old man, 
That the price is a price, and that wine will be wine; 
And it's good if you've saved your good name from offense 
And you have a reliable backing from friends.  
Plainness, purity come from the ancients to us, 
From the past we take fables and legends 
For the good will be always the good : in the past, 
And in future, as well as at present.   
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BDb4ehUsHbg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI6nC0itwgw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecxbMPBlOaQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0dAmdCbIrc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBgVd90YwAQ  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/05/vv05_02.mp3    *Баллада о вольных стрелках*  
Если рыщут за твоею
Непокорной головой,
Чтоб петлёй худую шею
Сделать более худой, —
Нет надёжнее приюта:
Скройся в лес — не пропадёшь, —
Если продан ты кому-то
С потрохами ни за грош. 
Бедняки и бедолаги,
Презирая жизнь слуги,
И бездомные бродяги,
У кого одни долги, —
Все, кто загнан, неприкаян,
В этот вольный лес бегут, 
Потому что здесь хозяин —
Славный парень Робин Гуд! 
Здесь с полслова понимают,
Не боятся острых слов,
Здесь с почётом принимают
Оторви-сорвиголов.
И скрываются до срока
Даже рыцари в лесах:
Кто без страха и упрёка —
Тот всегда не при деньгах! 
Знают все оленьи тропы,
Словно линии руки,
В прошлом — слуги и холопы,
Ныне — вольные стрелки.
Здесь того, кто всё теряет,
Защитят и сберегут:
По лесной стране гуляет
Славный парень Робин Гуд! 
И живут да поживают
Всем запретам вопреки,
И ничуть не унывают
Эти вольные стрелки.
Спят, укрывшись звёздным небом,
Мох под рёбра подложив.
Им какой бы холод ни был,
Жив — и славно, если жив! 
Но вздыхают от разлуки:
Где-то дом и клок земли —
Да поглаживают луки,
Чтоб в бою не подвели.
И стрелков не сыщешь лучших!..
Что же завтра? Где их ждут?
Скажет первый в мире лучник —
Славный парень Робин Гуд!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toMu86Vjoko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83Kavk046GA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cERgW9pZM8k (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMTrBtbACrw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Y6bSjZHNM  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1064.02 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/05/vv05_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/20/vv20_02.mp3   *Баллада о ненависти*  
Торопись — тощий гриф над страною кружит!
Лес — обитель твою — по весне навести:
Слышишь — гулко земля под ногами дрожит?
Видишь — плотный туман над полями лежит? 
Это росы вскипают от ненависти! 
Ненависть в почках набухших томится,
Ненависть в нас затаённо бурлит,
Ненависть потом сквозь кожу сочится,
Головы наши палит! 
Погляди — что за рыжие пятна в реке?
Зло решило порядок в стране навести.
Рукояти мечей холодеют в руке,
И отчаянье бьётся, как птица, в виске,
И заходится сердце от ненависти! 
Ненависть юным уродует лица,
Ненависть просится из берегов,
Ненависть жаждет и хочет напиться
Чёрною кровью врагов! 
Да, нас ненависть в плен захватила сейчас,
Но не злоба нас будет из плена вести.
Не слепая, не чёрная ненависть в нас —
Свежий ветер нам высушит слёзы у глаз
Справедливой и подлинной ненависти! 
Ненависть — пей, переполнена чаша!
Ненависть требует выхода, ждёт.
Но благородная ненависть наша
Рядом с любовью живёт!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEjG6nlQz-c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO_eImRHck8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzQbGWINnAY  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/05/vv05_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/20/vv20_05.mp3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXB9Tb4FMe0   *Баллада о двух погибших лебедях*  
Трубят рога: скорей, скорей! —
И копошится свита.
Душа у ловчих без затей,
Из жил воловьих свита. 
Ну и забава у людей —
Убить двух белых лебедей!
И стрелы ввысь помчались...
У лучников намётан глаз, 
А эти лебеди как раз
Сегодня повстречались. 
Она жила под солнцем — там,
Где синих звёзд без счёта,
Куда под силу лебедям
Высокого полёта. 
Вспари и два крыла раскинь, 
В густую трепетную синь
Скользи по божьим склонам —
В такую высь, куда и впредь
Возможно будет долететь
Лишь ангелам и стонам. 
Но он и там её настиг —
И счастлив миг единый, 
Да только был тот яркий миг
Их песней лебединой... 
Крылатым ангелам сродни, 
К земле направились они —
Опасная повадка:
Из-за кустов, как из-за стен,
Следят охотники за тем,
Чтоб счастье было кратко. 
Вот отирают пот со лба
Виновники паденья,
Сбылась последняя мольба:
"Остановись, мгновенье!" 
Так пелся этот вечный стих 
В пик лебединой песне их —
Счастливцев одночасья.
Они упали вниз вдвоём,
Так и оставшись на седьмом,
На высшем небе счастья

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp3u3zJ6dXg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeBrmVY_DXI (съёмка на французском телевидении) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9sx8WKTiQg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k40UDjNFs1Q http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEum0Yhan4w http://youtube.com/watch?v=ATuzUY2YlbA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTZLqi2-_Dw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Jfx7FM3r0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s45f8TQ43Mg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_drI8fOLII8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_TwFPV0r7A (with English subs by V. Chetin) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awh8T-waQbg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94FKJUrWg-w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-Wk5ds60E8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyXEbWiXEZ0 Поёт Уоко Уии   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/05/vv05_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/16/vv16_08.mp3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54yxgBgzHSE - Прохор Шаляпин и Диана Гурцкая    *Баллада о Любви*  
Когда вода Всемирного потопа
Вернулась вновь в границы берегов,
Из пены уходящего потока
На сушу тихо выбралась Любовь —
И растворилась в воздухе до срока,
А срока было — сорок сороков... 
И чудаки — ещё такие есть! —
Вдыхают полной грудью эту смесь,
И ни наград не ждут, ни наказанья, 
И, думая, что дышат просто так,
Они внезапно попадают в такт
Такого же неровного дыханья. 
Только чувству, словно кораблю,
Долго оставаться на плаву, 
Прежде чем узнать, что "я люблю" —
То же, что "дышу" или "живу". 
И вдоволь будет странствий и скитаний:
Страна Любви — великая страна!
И с рыцарей своих для испытаний 
Всё строже станет спрашивать она:
Потребует разлук и расстояний,
Лишит покоя, отдыха и сна... 
Но вспять безумцев не поворотить —
Они уже согласны заплатить:
Любой ценой — и жизнью бы рискнули, —
Чтобы не дать порвать, чтоб сохранить
Волшебную невидимую нить,
Которую меж ними протянули. 
Свежий ветер избранных пьянил,
С ног сбивал, из мёртвых воскрешал, 
Потому что если не любил —
Значит и не жил, и не дышал! 
Но многих захлебнувшихся любовью
Не докричишься — сколько ни зови, 
Им счёт ведут молва и пустословье,
Но этот счёт замешен на крови.
А мы поставим свечи в изголовье
Погибших от невиданной любви... 
Их голосам всегда сливаться в такт,
И душам их дано бродить в цветах,
И вечностью дышать в одно дыханье,
И встретиться со вздохом на устах 
На хрупких переправах и мостах,
На узких перекрёстках мирозданья. 
Я поля влюблённым постелю —
Пусть поют во сне и наяву!..
Я дышу, и значит — я люблю!
Я люблю, и значит — я живу!
__________________________________________________  __________
Ballad about Love. Translated by Ilya Shambat  
When waters of a flood that swept the planet
Returned once more into the ocean bed
From foam of a departing ocean current
Love climbed so quietly upon the land
And disappeared in air before its time -
And for it there are sixteen hundred times.
And some strange people - there are some such yet -
Inhale this mix with full chest that is heaving
Reward and punishment they don't await
And thinking that they are only but breathing
They do appear to breathe, or so it's seeming,
So unevenly, unevenly, at that. 
Only sense, just like a river boat,
For so long, so long remains afloat,
For before I know that "I love" -
That is, that I breathe, or that I live! 
And there will be enough wanderings and travels
Land of love - such a great land it is!
And it will be asking for ordeals
From its knights, before they can have bliss.
It will ask departures and despair
And deprive of calm, of sleep and peace... 
But you cannot drive off the insane
From this land, they do agree to pay
Any price - their life if that is called -
Just so not to cut, to keep instead
The magical invisible thread
That is woven in between their souls.... 
The fresh air intoxicated them,
Knocked them from their feet, raised up again,
For if I had never ever loved -
I'd have never breathed, have never lived! 
But the many that are choking on their love -
You won't reach, however you may shout...
Counted by prayer and empty word.
But this count has been mixed in blood.
And we will place candles at the head
Of ones dead from not having seen love. 
Their voices have to morph in single one 
Their souls must wander in between the flowers
To breathe with the eternity at one 
To meet each other sighing in some hour
Upon the fragile bridges and roads
Upon the narrow crossroads of the world... 
I will lay the fields for those in love,
Sleeping or awake, just let them sing!
I am breathing - therefore, I love!
I'm in love - and therefore, I live!
______________________________ 
BALLAD ABOUT LOVE 
Translation - Maya Jouravel 
When, after all, the great deluge was over, 
The seas came back within their coastal lines, 
Out of the foam of the receding water 
The love came out qui'tly to the land. 
And, for some time, it faded in the air, 
And lasted for a forty forties span.  
And some eccentrics that still do exist 
Inhale with their full lungs that crazy mix 
Expecting neither scolding nor rewarding 
And thinking they are free to breath it in 
They realize one day that they fit in 
Somebody else's intermittent breathing.  
But remember: feeling like a boat 
Is afloat until you realize: 
That the words «I love» mean simply that 
«I can breath» and «I am still alive».  
There will be plenty of despair and roaming. 
The land of love is the most noble land. 
The knights of love will have to go through testing 
With ever higher standards and demands. 
They will be separated by a distance, 
Devoid of leisure, sleep without rest.  
But nothing in the world can turn them back. 
Those madmen do agree to pay it back 
With any price, their lives won't be excepted 
In order to preserve and to protect 
Some indiscernible and magic thread 
Which is by love between them now extended.  
Wind and snow swept them off their feet, 
Made them drunk and raised them from the dead 
'Cause remember you have neither lived, 
Nor have breathed, if you have never loved.  
And most of them have choked with love forever. 
They can't be reached no matter what you do. 
They are accounted by idle talk and rumor, 
And that account is kneaded on the blood. 
But we will light up candles in the memory 
Of those who died from the unknown love.  
Their souls will always roam the blossomed rink, 
And their voices then will blend in rhythm. 
They will inhale eternity together. 
And somewhere on a fragile river cross, 
On narrow bridges of the universe 
With a deep breath, they will then meet each other.  
I will open fields for those who love! 
Let them sing awake and in their rest. 
I do breathe and that means I'm in love. 
I'm in love and that means I exist 
_____________________________ 
Ballad of Love 
When the Deluge water
Was running back within the former shorelines,
From the foam of the receding torrent,
Love quietly crawled out on the shore,
And in the air dissolved before the term.
And the term was forty times forty...
Moreover, to think there are odd fellows,
Inhaling all this stuff full breath,
Expecting neither a reward, nor a reproach.
And, thinking they are breathing for no reason,
All of a sudden, they fall in the rhythm
Of the likewise uneaven breathing... 
But I feel that my ship
Will have to remain long afloat
Before I learn that 'I love'
Means the same as 'I breathe' or 'I live' 
There'll be a lot of pilgrimage and travelling -
The Realm of Love is an extensive realm.
From the chivalry of hers, for the ordeals,
Ever more will she expect:
Distances will she demand and separations;
Of peace will she deprive, of rest and sleep...
But round the madcaps won't be swung.
Already, they are about to repay
Whatever price. They'd even risk their lives
In order to not break and to retain
The fairy, invisible fiber,
Which is stretched from one to another. 
For lovers, the fields I will spread -
Sing they in a sleep and in a wake.
I breathe, therefore I love.
I love, therefore I live. 
But many, who are breathles out of love,
Will never hear, call them as you will.
Their count is kept by rumors and idle talk.
This count, however, is often mixed on blood.
But we shall place candles at the bed-side
Of the deceased from an unwitnessed love...
Their souls are given to wander in flowers.
Their voices are given to keep time,
To breathe eternity together in one breath,
To come across each other with a sigh,
On fragile crossings and bridges,
At narrow junctions of the universe. 
Fresh breeze made the chosen feel drunk,
Knocked off their feet and raised them from the dead,
Because, if you haven't loved,
Then you haven't lived, nor have breathed. 
___________________________________ 
BALLAD OF LOVE 
schetin (youtube) 
As soon as it was time for the Deluge current
To back away, at last, to former grounds,
From hissing foam of a receding torrent,
Upon dry land, Love quietly crawled out,
And, in the air, dissolved till time was proper,
The proper time being forty, forty rounds... 
Besides, around, there always are odd fellows,
Inhaling rashly all this stuff full breath,
Expecting no reward, disdaining failures.
And thinking they are breathing for no reason,
All of a sudden, they fall in the rhythm of
A similar faltering breathing... 
Only there's a feeling that a ship
Has to remain long afloat,
Prior to cognizing that 'I love'
Also means 'I breathe' or else 'I live'. 
There'll be a lot of pilgrimage and travels:
The Realm of Love is an extensive realm.
From chivalry of hers for the ordeals
Ever more will she expect,
Demanding distances and separation,
Depriving of repose, of sleep and rest... 
But there's no way to lead the guys astray 
Because, by now, they will agree to pay
Whatever price. They'd even risk their lives
In order to keep whole and to retain
A fairy unnoticeable thread,
Extending to the hearts of the beloved.  
Fresh breeze makes the chosen feel drunk,
Knocks off feet and raises from the dead,
Insomuch as if you haven't loved,
Then you haven't lived, nor have you breathed. 
But plenty who are breathless out of love
Will never hear, call them as you will.
Their count is kept by hearsay and twaddle.
On blood, however, this count is often mixed.
Be candles put to decorate the head bed
Of victims of unprecedented feeling... 
Blend their voices, always keeping time.
Roam their souls perennially in flowers.
Breathe they eternity together in one breath.
Come they across each other with a sigh,
On fragile bridges and on brittle gangways,
At narrow crossroads of space and time. 
For lovers, the fields will I lay -
Sing they in a sleep and in a wake.
I breathe therefore I love,
I love therefore I live.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knXenIzJncU  01. Скоморохи на ярмарке — на Яндекс.Видео  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_01.mp3 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 412_01.mp3   
Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" — *1. Скоморохи на ярмарке* 
Эй, народ честной, незадачливый!
Эй вы, купчики да служивый люд!
Живо к городу поворачивай —
Зря ли в колокол с колоколен бьют! 
Все ряды уже с утра
Позахвачены —
Уйма всякого добра
Да всякой всячины: 
Там точильные круги
Точат лясы,
Там лихие сапоги-
Самоплясы. 
Тагарга-матагарга,
Во столице ярмарка —
Сказочно-реальная
Да цветомузыкальная! 
Богачи и голь перекатная, 
Покупатели все, однако, вы,
И хоть ярмарка не бесплатная,
Раз в году вы все одинаковы! 
За едою в закрома
Спозараночка
Скатерть сбегает сама —
Да самобраночка. 
А кто не хочет есть и пить,
Тем — изнанка,
Их начнет сама бранить
Самобранка. 
Тагарга-матагарга,
Вот какая ярмарка!
Праздничная, вольная
Да белохлебосольная! 
Вона шапочки-да-невидимочки, 
Кто наденет их — станет барином.
Леденцы во рту — словно льдиночки,
И жар-птица есть в виде жареном! 
Прилетали год назад
Гуси-лебеди,
А теперь они лежат
На столе, гляди! 
Эй, слезайте с облучка,
Добры люди,
Да из Белого Бычка
Ешьте студень! 
Тагарга-матагарга,
Всем богата ярмарка!
Вон орехи рядышком —
Да с изумрудным ядрышком! 
Скоморохи здесь — да все хорошие,
Скачут-прыгают да через палочку.
Прибауточки скоморошие —
Смех и грех от них, все — вповалочку! 
По традиции, как встарь,
Вплавь и волоком
Привезли царь-самовар,
Как царь-колокол. 
Скороварный самовар —
Он на торфе —
Вам на выбор сварит вар
Или кофе. 
Тагарга-матагарга,
Удалая ярмарка —
С плясунами резвыми
Да большей частью трезвыми! 
Вот Балда пришёл, поработать чтоб:
Без работы он киснет-квасится.
Тут как тут и поп — толоконный лоб,
Но Балда ему — кукиш с маслицем! 
Разновесые весы —
Проторгуешься!
В скороходики-часы —
Да не обуешься! 
Скороходы-сапоги
Не залапьте!
А для стужи да пурги —
Лучше лапти. 
Тагарга-матагарга,
Что за чудо ярмарка —
Звонкая, несонная
Да нетрадиционная! 
Вон Емелюшка щуку мнёт в руке —
Щуке быть ухой, вкусным варевом.
Черномор кота продаёт в мешке —
Слишком много кот разговаривал. 
Говорил он без тычка
Да без задорины —
Все мы сказками слегка
Да объегорены. 
Не скупись, не стой, народ,
За ценою:
Продаётся с цепью кот
Золотою! 
Тагарга-матагарга,
Упоенье — ярмарка —
Общее, повальное
Да эмоциональное! 
Будет смехом-то рвать животики!
Кто отважится да разохотится
Да на коврике-самолётике
Не откажется, а прокотится?! 
Разрешите сделать вам
Примечание:
Никаких воздушных ям
И качания. 
Ковролётчики вчера
Ночь не спали —
Пыль из этого ковра
Выбивали. 
Тагарга-матагарга,
Удалася ярмарка!
Тагарга-матагарга,
Да хорошо бы — надолго! 
Здесь река течёт — вся молочная,
Берега на ней — сплошь кисельные.
Мы вобьём во дно сваи прочные,
Запрудим её — дело дельное! 
Запрудили мы реку —
Это плохо ли?! —
На кисельном берегу
Пляж отгрохали. 
Но купаться нам пока
Нету смысла,
Потому — у нас река
Вся прокисла! 
Тагарга-матагарга,
Не в обиде ярмарка —
Хоть залейся нашею
Да кислой простоквашею! 
Мы беду-напасть подожжём огнём,
Распрямим хребты да втрое сложенным,
Мёду хмельного до краёв нальём
Всем скучающим и скукоженным! 
Много тыщ имеет кто —
Да тратьте тыщи те!
Даже то, не знаю — что,
Здесь отыщете! 
Коль на ярмарку пришли,
Так гуляйте, 
Неразменные рубли —
Разменяйте! 
Тагарга-матагарга,
Вот какая ярмарка!
Подходи, подваливай,
Сахари, присаливай!

----------


## Lampada

02. Свадебная — на Яндекс.Видео  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_02.mp3 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 412_02.mp3  
Вариант текста для песни «Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" — 
14. *Свадебная*
Вариант песни: 
Раззуди-ка ты плечи, звонарь, —
Звонкий колокол раскочегаривай!
Ты очнись, встрепенись, гармонист, —
Переливами щедро одаривай! 
Мы беду навек спровадили,
В грудь ей вбили кол осиновый.
Перебор сегодня — свадебный,
Звон над городом — малиновый. 
Эй, гармошечка, дразни, дразни,
Не спеши, подманивай!
И — главный колокол, звони, звони,
Маленький — подзванивай!

----------


## Lampada

04. Солдатская песня грустная — на Яндекс.Видео  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uESUYqoDeas http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_03.mp3  
Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" 
— 2. *Песня солдата на часах* 
На голом на плацу, на вахтпараде,
В казарме, на часах — все дни подряд
Безвестный, не представленный к награде,
Справляет службу ратную солдат. 
И какие бы ни дули
Ураганные ветра,
Он — в дозоре, в карауле
От утра и до утра. 
"Напра... Нале...
В ружьё! На пле...
Бегом — в расположение!"
А я пою:
Ать-два, ать-два,
Живём мы однова,
А тяжело в учении —
Легко в бою! 
Если ломит враг — бабы слёзы льют.
Ядра к пушечкам подтаскивай!
Я пред боем тих, я в атаке лют,
Ну а после боя — ласковый. 
Меня гоняют до седьмого пота,
Всяк может младшим чином помыкать, 
Но всё-таки центральные ворота
Солдату поручают охранять. 
Как бы в рог его ни гнули,
Распрямится снова он.
Штык — дурак, и дуры — пули, 
Ежели солдат умён. 
"В штыки! К ноги!
Равняйсь! Беги!
Ползком — в расположение!"
А я — пою.
"Коли! Руби!"
To be or not to be?
Но тяжело в учении —
Легко в бою! 
Если враг бежит и гремит салют —
Зелена вина подтаскивай!
Я пред боем тих, я в атаке лют,
Ну а после боя — ласковый.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-om49Exaqk  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_04.mp3  
Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" — 
3. *Песня солдата, идущего на войну* 
Ну чем же мы, солдаты, виноваты,
Что наши пушки не зачехлены?
Пока ещё ершатся супостаты —
Не обойтись без драки и войны. 
Я бы пушки и мортиры
Никогда не заряжал,
Не ходил бы даже в тиры —
Детям ёлки наряжал. 
"Напра... Нале...
В ружьё! На пле...
Бегом — в расположение!"
А я пою:
Ать-два, ать-два,
А горе не беда.
Хоть тяжело в учении —
Легко в бою. 
Раззудись, плечо, если наших бьют!
Сбитых, сваленных оттаскивай!
Я пред боем тих, я в атаке лют,
Ну а после боя — ласковый!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 YouTube - ВЛАДИМИР ВЫСОЦКИЙ СЕРЕНАДА СОЛОВЬЯ-РАЗБОЙНИКА YouTube - Серенада Соловья-разбойника http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4juYL2kF24  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=883.11 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_05.mp3  
Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" — 
5. *Серенада Соловья-разбойника* 
Выходи! Я тебе посвищу серенаду!
Кто тебе серенаду ещё посвистит?
Сутки кряду могу — до упаду, —
Если муза меня посетит. 
Я пока ещё только шутю и шалю —
Я пока на себя не похож:
Я обиду терплю, 
но когда я вспылю —
Я дворец подпилю, 
подпалю, 
развалю, 
Если ты на балкон не придёшь! 
Ты отвечай мне прямо-откровенно —
Разбойничую душу не трави!..
О, выйди, выйди, выйди, выйди, Аграфена,
Послушать серенаду о любви! 
Эге-гей, трали-вали!
Кабы красна девица жила бы во подвале —
Я б тогда 
на корточки
Приседал 
у форточки, 
Мы бы до утра проворковали! 
В лесных кладовых моих — уйма товара:
Два уютных дупла, три пенёчка гнилых...
Чем же я тебе, Груня, не пара,
Чем я, Феня, тебе не жених?! 
Так тебя я люблю, 
что ночами не сплю,
Сохну с горя у всех на виду.
Вон и голос сорвал — и хриплю, 
и сиплю.
Ох, я дров нарублю — 
я себя погублю, —
Но тебя украду, 
уведу! 
Я женихов твоих — через колено!
Я папе твоему попорчу кровь!
О, выйди, выйди, выйди, выйди, Аграфена, 
О, не губи разбойничью кровь! 
Эге-гей, трали-вали!
Кабы красна девица жила да во подвале —
Я б тогда 
на корточки
Приседал 
у форточки, 
Мы бы до утра проворковали! 
Так давай, Аграфенушка, свадьбу назначим.
Я нечистая сила, но с чистой душой!
Я к чертям, извините, собачьим
Брошу свой соловьиный разбой! 
Я и трелью зальюсь, и подарок куплю,
Всех дружков приведу на поклон,
Я тебя пропою, я тебя прокормлю,
Нам ребята на свадьбу дадут по рублю,
Только — ты выходи на балкон! 
Во темечке моём да во височке —
Одна мечта: что выйдет красота, 
Привстану я на цыпочки-мысочки
И поцелую в сахарны уста! 
Эге-гей, трали-вали!
Кабы красна девица жила да во подвале —
Я б тогда 
на корточки
Приседал 
у форточки, 
Мы бы до утра проворковали!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - ВЛАДИМИР ВЫСОЦКИЙ Выезд соловья-разбойника YouTube - Нечисть  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_06.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_04.mp3  
Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" — 
4. *Песня Соловья-разбойника и его дружков* 
Как да во лесу дремучем
По сырым дуплам да и сучиям
И по норам по барсучьим
Мы скучаем и канючим. 
Так зачем сидим мы сиднем,
Скуку да тоску наводим?
Ну-кося, ребята, выйдем,
Весело поколобродим! 
Мы ребята битые,
Тёртые, учёные,
Во болотах мытые
Да в омутах мочёные. 
Как да во лесу дремучем
Что-нибудь да отчебучим:
Добра молодца прищучим,
Защекочем и замучим, 
Воду во реке замутим,
На кустах костей навесим,
Пакостных шутих нашутим —
Весело покуролесим! 
Водяные, лешие,
Души забубённые!
Ваше дело — пешие,
А наше дело — конные. 
Первый соловей в округе,
Я гуляю бесшабашно —
У меня такие слуги,
Что и самому мне страшно. 
К оборотням не привыкну —
До того хитры ребятки!
Да и сам я свистну, гикну —
Аж душа уходит в пятки! 
Не боюсь тоски-муры,
Если есть русалочки!
Выходи, кикиморы,
Поиграем в салочки! 
Ты не жди, купец, подмоги —
Мы из чащи повылазим
Да и на большой дороге
Вволюшку побезобразим! 
Ну-ка, рукава засучим,
Путника во тьме прижучим,
Свалим — и в песке зыбучем
Пропесочим и прищучим! 
Зря на нас клевещете,
Умники речистые!
Всё путём у нечисти,
И даже совесть — чистая.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_07.mp3     
Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" —
10. *Куплеты нечистой силы* 
"Я Баба-Яга —
Вот и вся недолга,
Я езжу в немазаной ступе.
Я к русскому духу не очень строга:
Люблю его... сваренным в супе. 
Ох, мне надоело по лесу гонять,
Зелье я переварила...
Нет, чтой-то стала совсем изменять
Наша нечистая сила!" — 
"Добрый день! Добрый тень!
Я, дак, Оборотень!
Неловко вчерась обернулся:
Хотел превратиться в дырявый плетень,
Да вот посерёдке запнулся. 
И кто я теперь — самому не понять, 
Эк меня, братцы, скривило!..
Нет, чтой-то стала совсем изменять
Наша нечистая сила!" — 
"А я старый больной
Озорной Водяной,
Но мне надоела квартира:
Сижу под корягой, простуженный, злой,
Ведь в омуте — мокро и сыро. 
Вижу намедни — утопленник. Хвать!
А он меня — пяткой по рылу!..
Нет, перестали совсем уважать
Нашу нечистую силу!" — 
"Такие дела:
Лешачиха со зла,
Лишив меня лешевелюры,
Вчера из дупла на мороз прогнала —
У ей с Водяным шуры-муры. 
Со свету стали совсем изживать —
Ну прост-таки гонят в могилу...
Нет, перестали совсем уважать
Нашу нечистую силу!" — 
"Русалке легко:
Я хвостом-плавником
Коснусь холодком под сердечко...
Но вот с современным утопленником
Теперь то и дело осечка! 
Как-то утопленник стал возражать —
Ох, наглоталась я илу!
Ах, перестали совсем уважать
Нашу нечистую силу!" — 
"А я Домовой,
Я домашний, я свой,
А в дом не могу появиться —
С утра и до ночи стоит дома вой:
Недавно вселилась певица! 
Я ей — добром, а она — оскорблять:
Мол, Домового — на мыло!
Видно, нам стала всем изменять
Наша нечистая сила!"

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pdDpaXDCA0   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_09.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_10.mp3  
Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" — 
9.* Солдат и привидение* 
"В груди душа словно ёрзает,
Сердце в ней горит будто свечка.
И в судьбе — как в ружье: то затвор заест,
То в плечо отдаст, то осечка. 
Ах ты, долюшка несчастливая, 
Воля царская — несправедливая!" — 
"Я привидение, 
я призрак, но
я от сидения 
давно больно.
Темница тесная —
везде сквозит.
Хоть бестелесна я, 
а всё ж знобит. 
Может, кто-нибудь обидится,
Но я, право, не шучу:
Испугать, в углу привидеться —
Совершенно не хочу. 
Жаль, что вдруг тебя казнят, — 
ты с душой хорошею.
Можешь запросто, солдат, 
звать меня Тимошею".

----------


## Lampada

09. Песня Марьи — на Яндекс.Видео  YouTube - Песня Марьи - дуэт с Мариной Влади - Владимир Высоцкий (Дуэт) http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_11.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 Поёт Марина Влaди  
Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" — 
7.* Песня Марии* 
"Отчего не бросилась, 
Марьюшка, в реку ты,
Что же не замолкла-то
навсегда ты,
Как забрали милого
в рекруты, в рекруты,
Как ушёл твой суженый
во солдаты?!" 
"Я слезами горькими
горницу вымою
И на годы долгие
дверь закрою,
Наклонюсь над озером
ивою, ивою,
Высмотрю, как в зеркале, —
что с тобою. 
Травушка-муравушка 
сочная, мятная 
Без тебя ломается,
ветры дуют...
Долюшка солдатская —
ратная, ратная:
Что как пули грудь твою
не минуют?! 
Тропочку глубокую
протопчу по полю
И венок свой свадебный
впрок совью,
Длинну косу девичью —
до полу, до полу —
Сберегу для милого 
с проседью. 
Вот возьмут кольцо моё
с белого блюдица,
Хоровод завертится —
грустно в нём.
Пусть моё гадание
сбудется, сбудется:
Пусть вернётся суженый
вешним днём! 
Пой как прежде весело,
идучи к дому, ты,
Тихим словом ласковым
утешай.
А житьё невестино —
омуты, омуты...
Дожидает Марьюшка —
поспешай! "

----------


## Lampada

http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/vo ... a-beda.ram http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_12.mp3  
Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" — 
8. *Иван да Марья* 
Вот пришла лиха беда,
Уж ворота отворяют —
Значит пробил час, когда
Бабьи слёзы высыхают. 
Значит больше места нет
Ни утехам, ни нарядам.
Коль семь бед — один ответ, 
Так пускай до лучших лет
Наши беды будут рядом.  *Не сдержать меня уговорами*.
Верю свято я — не в него ли?
Пусть над ним кружат чёрны вороны,
Но он дорог мне и в неволе. 
Понаехали сваты,
Словно на смех, для потехи.
Ах, шуты они, шуты:
Не бывать тому вовеки. 
Где им знать: поют кругом
Да прослышала сама я,
Как в году невесть каком
Стали вдруг одним цветком
Два цветка — Иван да Марья. 
Путь-дороженька — та ли, эта ли, —
Во кромешной тьме, с мукой-болью,
В пекло ль самое, на край света ли
Приведи к нему, хоть в неволю. 
Ветры добрые, тайком
Прокрадитесь во темницу —
Пусть узнает он о том,
Что душа к нему стремится. 
Сердцем пусть не упадёт
И не думает худого,
Пусть надеется и ждёт —
Помощь Марьина придёт
Скоро-скоро, верно слово. 
Пусть не сетует, пусть не мается,
Ведь не зря цветок в чистом поле
Нашим именем называется —
Так цвести ему и в неволе!

----------


## Lampada

11. Частушки — на Яндекс.Видео  http://rutube.ru/tracks/3349630.html?v= ... 3eac9c8fc3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/06/vv06_13.mp3   
Песни из кинофильма "Иван да Марья" — 
13. *Частушки Марии*  *Подходи, народ, смелее —* *Слушай, переспрашивай!* *Мы споём про Евстигнея —* *Государя нашего.*  *Вы себе представьте сцену,* *Как папаша Евстигней* *Дочь — царевну Аграфену —* *Хочет сплавить поскорей.*  *Но не получается —* *Царевна не сплавляется!*  *Как-то ехал царь из леса,* *Весело, спокойненько, —* *Вдруг услышал свист балбеса* *Соловья-разбойника.*  *С той поры царя корёжит,* *Словно кость застряла в ём:* *Пальцы в рот себе заложит —* *Хочет свистнуть Соловьём!*  *Надо с этим бой начать,* *А то начнёт разбойничать!* 
Царь — ни шагу из квартиры,
А друзья-приятели —
Казначеи и кассиры —
Полказны растратили. 
Ох! Враги пришли к палатам —
Окна все повыбили, 
Евстигней перед солдатом
Гнётся в три погибели, 
Стелется, старается,
В лепёшку расшибается! 
Как сорвался царь с цепочки —
Цикает да шикает, 
Он с утра на нервной почке
Семечки шабрыкает. 
Царь солдата ухайдакал:
То — не то, и это — нет.
Значит, царь — эксплуататор,
Настоящий дармоед. 
Потому он злобится,
Что с ним никто не водится! 
Все мы знали Евстигнея,
Петею воспетого.
Правда Петя не умнее
Евстигнея этого. 
Лизоблюд придворный наспех
Сочинил царю стихи —
Получилось курам на смех,
Мухи дохнут от тоски. 
А царь доволен, значится, —
Того гляди расплачется! 
"Царь наш батюшка в почёте,
Добрый он и знающий.
Ну а вы себя ведёте
Крайне вызывающе! 
Царь о подданных печётся
От зари и до зари!"
Вот когда он испечётся —
Мы посмотрим, что внутри! 
Как он ни куражится,
Там вряд ли что окажется! 
"Послужили мы — и хватит,
Бюллетень гоните нам, 
Да и денег мало платят
Нам, телохранителям!" — 
"А с меня вода как с гуся —
Щас как выйду на пустырь,
От престола отрекуся,
Заточуся в монастырь!" 
Вот царь-батюшка загнул —
Чуть не до смерти пугнул!
Перестал дурачиться,
А начал фордыбачиться

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEim1IDgcfY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKGMO48iJ2g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDRaUHJhrSI (Private)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1345.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1663.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=975.19  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv07_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_20.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/byl-po ... ryvok.html  
Вадиму Туманову   *Был побег на рывок —*
Наглый, глупый, дневной:
Вологодского — с ног
И — вперёд головой. 
И запрыгали двое,
В такт сопя на бегу,
На виду у конвоя
Да по пояс в снегу. 
Положен строй в порядке образцовом,
И взвыла "Дружба" — старая пила,
И осенили знаменьем свинцовым
С очухавшихся вышек три ствола. 
Все лежали плашмя,
В снег уткнули носы, 
А за нами двумя —
Бесноватые псы. 
Девять граммов горячие,
Как вам тесно в стволах!
Мы на мушках корячились,
Словно как на колах. 
Нам — добежать до берега, до цели, 
Но свыше — с вышек — всё предрешено:
Там у стрелков мы дрыгались в прицеле —
Умора просто, до чего смешно. 
Вот бы мне посмотреть,
С кем отправился в путь,
С кем рискнул помереть,
С кем затеял рискнуть! 
Где-то виделись будто, 
Чуть очухался я,
Прохрипел: "Как зовут-то?"
И — "Какая статья?" 
Но поздно: зачеркнули его пули 
Крестом — в затылок, пояс, два плеча.
А я бежал и думал: добегу ли? —
И даже не заметил сгоряча. 
Я — к нему, чудаку:
Почему, мол, отстал?
Ну а он — на боку
И мозги распластал. 
Пробрало! — телогрейка
Аж просохла на мне:
Лихо бьёт трёхлинейка —
Прямо как на войне! 
Как за грудки, держался я за камни:
Когда собаки близко — не беги!
Псы покропили землю языками —
И разбрелись, слизав его мозги. 
Приподнялся и я,
Белый свет стервеня, 
И гляжу — кумовья
Поджидают меня. 
Пнули труп: "Сдох, скотина!
Нету проку с него:
За поимку — полтина,
А за смерть — ничего". 
И мы прошли гуськом перед бригадой,
Потом — за вахту, отряхнувши снег:
Они обратно в зону — за наградой,
А я — за новым сроком за побег. 
Я сначала грубил,
А потом перестал.
Целый взвод меня бил —
Аж два раза устал. 
Зря пугают тем светом:
Тут — с дубьём, там — с кнутом.
Врежут там — я на этом,
Врежут здесь — я на том. 
Я гордость под исподнее упрятал:
Видал, как пятки лижут гордецы.
Пошёл лизать я раны в лизолятор, 
Не зализал — и вот они, рубцы. 
Надо б нам — вдоль реки, 
Он был тоже не слаб, 
Чтоб людям — не с руки,
Чтоб собакам — не с лап!.. 
Вот и сказке конец.
Зверь бежал на ловца,
Снёс — как срезал — ловец
Беглецу пол-лица. 
...Всё взято в трубы, перекрыты краны, 
Ночами только воют и скулят,
Что надо, надо сыпать соль на раны:
Чтоб лучше помнить — пусть они болят!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - История болезни I (Ошибка вышла)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1670.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=980.11 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv07_02.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_11.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/tm/vv07_02.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0600--/066 ... 5_14_5.mp3    *История болезни — I. Ошибка вышла*  
Я был и слаб, и уязвим,
Дрожал всем существом своим,
Кровоточил своим больным,
Истерзанным нутром.
И, словно в пошлом попурри,
Огромный лоб возник в двери
И озарился изнутри
Здоровым недобром. 
Но властно дёрнулась рука:
"Лежать лицом к стене!" 
И вот мне стали мять бока
На липком топчане. 
А самый главный сел за стол,
Вздохнул осатанело
И что-то на меня завёл
Похожее на "дело".
И что-то на меня завёл
Похожее на "дело". 
Вот в пальцах цепких и худых
Смешно задёргался кадык,
Нажали в пах, потом — под дых,
На печень-бедолагу.
Когда давили под ребро —
Как ёкало мое нутро!
И кровью харкало перо
В невинную бумагу. 
В полубреду, в полупылу
Разделся донага, 
В углу готовила иглу
Нестарая карга. 
И от корней волос до пят
По телу ужас плёлся:
А вдруг уколом усыпят,
Чтоб сонный раскололся?!
А вдруг уколом усыпят,
Чтоб сонный раскололся?! 
Он, потрудясь над животом,
Сдавил мне череп, а потом
Предплечья мне стянул жгутом
И крови ток прервал.
Я было взвизгнул, но замолк —
Сухие губы на замок.
А он кряхтел, кривился, мок,
Писал и ликовал. 
Он в раж вошёл — знакомый раж, 
Но я как заору:
"Чего строчишь? А ну, покажь
Секретную муру!.." 
Подручный — бывший психопат —
Вязал мои запястья, 
Тускнели, выложившись в ряд,
Орудия пристрастья.
Тускнели, выложившись в ряд,
Орудия пристрастья. 
Я тёрт, и бит, и нравом крут,
Могу — вразнос, могу — враскрут, 
Но тут смирят, но тут уймут —
Я никну и скучаю. 
Лежу я голый как сокол,
А главный — шмыг да шмыг за стол,
Всё что-то пишет в протокол,
Хоть я не отвечаю. 
Нет, надо силы поберечь,
А то ослаб, устал, 
Ведь скоро пятки станут жечь,
Чтоб я захохотал. 
Держусь на нерве, начеку,
Но чувствую отвратно:
Мне в горло всунули кишку —
Я выплюнул обратно.
Мне в горло всунули кишку —
Я выплюнул обратно. 
Я взят в тиски, я в клещи взят —
По мне елозят, егозят,
Всё вызнать, выведать хотят,
Всё пробуют на ощупь.
Тут не пройдут и пять минут,
Как душу вынут, изомнут,
Всю испоганят, изорвут,
Ужмут и прополощут. 
"Дыши, дыши поглубже ртом!
Да выдохни — умрёшь!" —
"У вас тут выдохни — потом
Навряд ли и вздохнёшь!" 
Во весь свой пересохший рот
Я скалюсь: "Ну, порядки!
Со мною номер не пройдёт,
Товарищи ребятки!
Со мною номер не пройдёт,
Товарищи ребятки!" 
Убрали свет и дали газ,
Доска какая-то зажглась —
И гноем брызнуло из глаз,
И булькнула трахея.
И он зверел, входил в экстаз,
Приволокли зачем-то таз...
Я видел это как-то раз —
Фильм в качестве трофея. 
Ко мне заходят со спины
И делают укол...
"Колите, сукины сыны,
Но дайте протокол!" 
Я даже на колени встал,
Я к тазу лбом прижался;
Я требовал, и угрожал,
Молил и унижался.
Я требовал, и угрожал,
Молил и унижался. 
Но туже затянули жгут,
Вон вижу я — спиртовку жгут,
Все рыжую чертовку ждут
С волосяным кнутом.
Где-где, а тут своё возьмут!
А я гадаю, старый шут:
Когда же раскалённый прут —
Сейчас или потом? 
Шабаш калился и лысел,
Пот лился горячо, 
Раздался звон — и ворон сел
На белое плечо. 
И ворон крикнул: "Nеvеr mоrе!" 
Проворен он и прыток, 
Напоминает: прямо в морг
Выходит зал для пыток.
Напоминает: прямо в морг
Выходит зал для пыток. 
Я слабо подымаю хвост,
Хотя для них я глуп и прост:
"Эй! За пристрастный ваш допрос
Придётся отвечать!
Вы, как вас там по именам, 
Вернулись к старым временам!
Но протокол допроса нам
Обязаны давать!" 
И я через плечо кошу
На писанину ту:
"Я это вам не подпишу,
Покуда не прочту!" 
Мне чья-то жёлтая спина
Ответила бесстрастно:
"А ваша подпись не нужна —
Нам без неё всё ясно.
А ваша подпись не нужна —
Нам без неё всё ясно". 
"Сестрёнка, милая, не трусь —
Я не смолчу, я не утрусь,
От протокола отопрусь
При встрече с адвокатом!
Я ничего им не сказал,
Ни на кого не показал, 
Скажите всем, кого я знал:
Я им остался братом!" 
Он молвил, подведя черту:
Читай, мол, и остынь!
Я впился в писанину ту,
А там — одна латынь... 
В глазах — круги, в мозгу — нули, 
Проклятый страх, исчезни:
Они же просто завели
Историю болезни! 
Они же просто завели
Историю болезни!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - История болезни II  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv07_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_12.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/tm/vv07_03.mp3    *История болезни — II. Никакой ошибки*  
На стене висели в рамках бородатые мужчины.
Все в очёчках на цепочках, по-народному — в пенсне.
Все они открыли что-то, все придумали вакцины,
Так что если я не умер — это всё по их вине. 
Мне сказали: "Вы больны," —
И меня заколотило,
И сердечное светило
Усмехнулось со стены. 
Здесь не камера — палата,
Здесь не нары, а скамья,
Не подследственный, ребята,
А исследуемый я! 
И хотя я весь в недугах, мне не страшно почему-то, 
Подмахну давай, не глядя, медицинский протокол!
Мне приятен Склифосовский, основатель института,
Мне знаком товарищ Боткин — он желтуху изобрёл. 
В положении моём
Лишь чудак права качает:
Доктор, если осерчает,
Так упрячет в "жёлтый дом". 
Всё зависит в "доме" оном
От тебя от самого:
Хочешь — можешь стать Будённым,
Хочешь — лошадью его! 
У меня мозги за разум не заходят — верьте слову,
Задаю вопрос с намёком, то есть лезу на скандал:
"Если б Кащенко, к примеру, лёг лечиться к Пирогову —
Пирогов бы без причины резать Кащенку не стал..." 
Доктор мой не лыком шит —
Он хитёр и осторожен.
"Да, вы правы, но возможен
Ход обратный," — говорит. 
Вот палата на пять коек,
Вот профессор входит в дверь,
Тычет пальцем: "Параноик".
И пойди его проверь! 
Хорошо, что вас, светила, всех повесили на стенку,
Я за вами, дорогие, как за каменной стеной,
На Вишневского надеюсь, уповаю на Бурденку:
Подтвердят, что не душевно, а духовно я больной! 
Род мой крепкий — весь в меня, 
Правда прадед был незрячий;
Крёстный мой — белогорячий,
Но ведь крёстный — не родня! 
"Доктор, мы здесь с глазу на глаз,
Зря мусолим чепуху.
Что мне будет за диагноз?
Отвечай как на духу!" 
И врачи, и санитары, и светила — все смутились,
Заоконное светило закатилось за спиной,
И очёчки на цепочке как бы влагой замутились,
У отца желтухи щёчки вдруг покрылись белизной. 
И нависло остриё,
В страхе съёжилась бумага:
Доктор действовал во благо,
Жалко, благо — не моё. 
Но не лист — перо стальное 
Грудь пронзило, как стилет!
Мой диагноз — паранойя,
Это значит — пара лет!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - История болезни III http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYV5jAFaXXc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4NA8F2jdt0  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_13.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv07_04.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/tm/vv07_04.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0500--/0556/00_0556_04.mp3    *III. История болезни*  
Вдруг словно канули во мрак
Портреты и врачи,
Жар от меня струился, как
От доменной печи. 
Я злую ловкость ощутил,
Пошёл — как на таран,
И фельдшер еле защитил
Рентгеновский экран. 
И — горлом кровь, и не уймёшь —
Залью хоть всю Россию, 
И — крик: "На стол его, под нож! 
Наркоз! Анестезию!" 
Я был здоров — здоров как бык,
Как целых два быка, —
Любому встречному в час пик
Я мог намять бока. 
Идёшь, бывало, и поёшь,
Общаешься с людьми,
Вдруг крик — на стол тебя, под нож!
Допелся, чёрт возьми!.. 
"Не надо нервничать, мой друг, — 
Врач стал чуть-чуть любезней, —
Почти у всех людей вокруг
История болезни.
Почти у всех людей вокруг 
История болезни.  
Мне шею обложили льдом, 
Спешат — рубаху рвут, 
Я ухмыляюсь красным ртом,
Как на манеже шут. 
Я сам себе кричу: "Трави! —
И напрягаю грудь. —
В твоей запёкшейся крови
Увязнет кто-нибудь!" 
Я б мог, когда б не глаз да глаз,
Всю землю окровавить. 
Жаль, что успели медный таз
Не вовремя подставить!
Жаль, что успели медный таз
Не вовремя подставить!  
Уже я свой не слышу крик,
Не узнаю сестру, 
Вот сладкий газ в меня проник, 
Как водка поутру.  
Цветастый саван скрыл и зал, 
И лица докторов, 
Но я им всё же доказал, 
Что умственно здоров! 
Слабею, дёргаюсь и вновь
Травлю. Но иглы вводят
И льют искусственную кровь —
Та горлом не выходит. 
"Хирург, пока не взял наркоз,
Ты голову нагни:
Я важных слов не произнёс,
Послушай — вот они. 
Взрезайте, с Богом, помолясь,
Тем более бойчей,
Что эти строки не про вас,
А про других врачей!.." 
Я лёг на сгибе бытия,
На полдороге к бездне, 
И вся история моя —
История болезни. 
Очнулся я — на теле швы, 
Медбрат меня кормил, 
И все врачи со мной на вы, 
И я с врачами мил. 
Нельзя вставать, нельзя ходить — 
Молись, что пронесло, 
Я здесь баклуш могу набить 
Несчётное число.  
Мне здесь пролёживать бока
Без всяческих общений — 
Моя кишка пока тонка 
Для острых ощущений. 
Моя кишка пока тонка 
Для острых ощущений.  
Сам первый человек хандрил —
Он только это скрыл, 
Да и Создатель болен был,
Когда наш мир творил. 
У человечества всего —
То колики, то рези, 
И вся история его —
История болезни. 
Всё человечество давно
Хронически больно —
Со дня творения оно
Болеть обречено. 
"Вы огорчаться не должны, —
Врач стал ещё любезней, —
Ведь вся история страны —
История болезни. 
Живёт больное всё быстрей,
Всё злей и бесполезней —
И наслаждается своей
Историей болезни".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrT3_AN-y1o  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmtl2f4SUr4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfVT--Exy3Y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iJ3ECIy5Rk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zpdyR1S05s (private)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_09.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/08/vv08_11.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_17.mp3   *Посещение Музы, или Песенка плагиатора* 
Я щас взорвусь, как триста тонн тротила, —
Во мне заряд нетворческого зла:
Меня сегодня Муза посетила —
Посетила, так немного посидела и ушла! 
У ней имелись веские причины —
Я не имею права на нытьё, —
Представьте: Муза... ночью... у мужчины! —
Бог весть, что люди скажут про неё. 
И всё же мне досадно, одиноко:
Ведь эта Муза — люди подтвердят! —
Засиживалась сутками у Блока,
У Пушкина жила не выходя. 
Я бросился к столу, весь — нетерпенье,
Но, Господи помилуй и спаси,
Она ушла —* исчезло* вдохновенье
И три рубля, должно быть на такси. 
Я в бешенстве мечусь, как зверь, по дому,
Но Бог с ней, с Музой, — я её простил.
Она ушла к кому-нибудь другому:
Я, видно, её плохо угостил. 
Огромный торт, утыканный свечами,
Засох от горя, да и я иссяк.
С соседями я допил и  с друзьями,
Для Музы предназначенный коньяк. 
...Ушли года, как люди в чёрном списке, —
Всё в прошлом, я зеваю от тоски.
Она ушла безмолвно, по-английски,
Но от неё остались две строки. 
Вот две строки — я гений, прочь сомненья,
Даёшь восторги, лавры и цветы!
Вот две строки:
"Я помню это чудное мгновенье,
Когда передо мной явилась ты"!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w32_RP9ES-Y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gca71uLd4I4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROGi-TxBV-g (субтитры) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvW8-4qcqkY http://youtube.com/watch?v=8zrgfoZLDjY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF1zaQEP0H4 http://youtube.com/watch?v=jB1owL0WLpI http://youtube.com/watch?v=8kHkO9FBJCE  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=45084 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/09/vv09_03.mp3   *Он не вернулся из боя* 
Почему всё не так? Вроде — всё как всегда:
То же небо — опять голубое,
Тот же лес, тот же воздух и та же вода...
Только — он не вернулся из боя. 
Мне теперь не понять, кто же прав был из нас
В наших спорах без сна и покоя.
Мне не стало хватать его только сейчас —
Когда он не вернулся из боя. 
Он молчал невпопад и не в такт подпевал,
Он всегда говорил про другое,
Он мне спать не давал, он с восходом вставал, —
А вчера не вернулся из боя. 
То, что пусто теперь, — не про то разговор:
Вдруг заметил я — нас было двое...
Для меня — будто ветром задуло костёр,
Когда он не вернулся из боя. 
Нынче вырвалось, будто из плена весна, —
По ошибке окликнул его я:
"Друг, оставь покурить!" А в ответ — тишина:
Он вчера не вернулся из боя. 
Наши мёртвые нас не оставят в беде,
Наши павшие — как часовые...
Отражается небо в лесу, как в воде, —
И деревья стоят голубые. 
Нам и места в землянке хватало вполне,
Нам и время текло — для обоих...
Всё теперь — одному. Только кажется мне —
Это я не вернулся из боя. 
________________________________________  *He did not return from battle...*  
Why is everything wrong? It all seems the same
The same sky, blue again
The same forest, same air and water
Only he did not return from battle 
I cannot understand now, who of us was right
In our restless disputes at night
And I’m missing him only now
When he did not return from battle 
He'd go silent at an awkward time
Sing along out of tune and talk a different matter
He’d keep me awake, then get up at sunrise
And yesterday he did not return from battle 
So empty it feels now, need I mention
There were two of us, I’ve noticed
Wind so suddenly blew off my fire
When he did not return from battle 
Now spring has burst out of captivity
By mistake I’ve hailed him
“Friend, leave a smoke!” – And silence in answer:
Yesterday he did not return from battle 
Our dead won’t leave us in trouble
Our fallen as sentries stand
Sky reflects in forest, as in water
And the blue trees stand tall 
In our dug-out, we’ve had plenty of room
Even time was streaming for two there
All for me alone now. But it seems,
It is I who did not return from battle

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSS5EUuW_Mc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEEkmBoZ5U8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7oH6oZAhcY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctRvO1yGGMc  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/09/vv09_06.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16   *Сыновья уходят в бой* 
Сегодня не слышно биенье сердец —
Оно для аллей и беседок.
Я падаю, грудью хватая свинец,
Подумать успев напоследок: 
"На этот раз мне не вернуться,
Я ухожу — придёт другой".
Мы не успели, не успели, не успели оглянуться —
А сыновья, а сыновья уходят в бой! 
Вот кто-то, решив: "После нас — хоть потоп",
Как в пропасть шагнул из окопа.
А я для того свой покинул окоп,
Чтоб не было вовсе потопа. 
Сейчас глаза мои сомкнутся,
Я крепко обнимусь с землёй.
Мы не успели, не успели, не успели оглянуться —
А сыновья, а сыновья уходят в бой! 
Кто сменит меня, кто в атаку пойдёт?
Кто выйдет к заветному мосту?
И мне захотелось — пусть будет вон тот,
Одетый во всё не по росту. 
Я успеваю улыбнуться,
Я видел, кто бредёт за мной.
Мы не успели, не успели, не успели оглянуться —
А сыновья, а сыновья уходят в бой! 
Разрывы глушили биенье сердец,
Моё же мне громко стучало,
Что всё же конец мой — ещё не конец:
Конец — это чьё-то начало. 
Сейчас глаза мои сомкнутся,
Я крепко обнимусь с землёй.
Мы не успели, не успели, не успели, 
не успели оглянуться —
А сыновья, а сыновья уходят в бой!
_________________________ 
Translation Maya Jouravel 
Our Sons Leave For The War 
There will be no heartquake to hear for today 
As it’s for those flower gardens 
The lead in my chest -- as I’m passing away, 
It crosses my mind, swift and ardent:  
No coming back this time, I’m downed. 
Somebody else will set the score 
We had no chance, we had no chance to turn around – 
And our sons, and our sons leave for the war.  
One thought -- after him -- even hell can break loose! 
Abandoned his trench for the abyss. 
I stepped out of mine for the opposite use - 
To leave no hell for survivors.  
Before I know my eyes shot down, 
And soon I will embrace the earth 
We had no chance, we had no chance to turn around – 
And our sons, and our sons leave for the war.  
In time for attack, who is filling my spot? 
The coveted bridge, who will reach it? 
And deep in my heart, I had wished for that lad 
Who hasn’t grown up to his trench-coat.  
I smiled before I hit the ground. 
I know who will set the score 
We had no chance, we had no chance to turn around – 
And our sons, and our sons leave for the war.  
Explosions have silenced our heartbeat tonight, 
But pounded mine with new meaning 
That end of me isn’t a final one yet - 
It’s somebody else’s beginning.  
Before I know my eyes shot down. 
Somebody else will set the score 
We had no chance, we had no chance to turn around – 
And our sons, and our sons leave for the war.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий B Teмнoтe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9w4lAE1gQ YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий, 1977: Темнота http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_dlG_R8F00  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/09/vv09_07.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/tem ... hdi-tam.ra   *В темноте*  
Темнота впереди — подожди!
Там — стеною закаты багровые,
Встречный ветер, косые дожди
И дороги — дороги неровные. 
Там — чужие слова, 
там — дурная молва,
Там ненужные встречи случаются,
Там сгорела, пожухла трава,
И следы не читаются
В темноте. 
Там проверка на прочность: бои,
И туманы, и ветры с прибоями.
Сердце путает ритмы свои
И стучит с перебоями. 
Там — чужие слова, 
там — дурная молва,
Там ненужные встречи случаются,
Там сгорела, пожухла трава,
И следы не читаются
В темноте. 
Там и звуки, и краски не те,
Только — мне выбирать не приходится.
Очень нужен я там, в темноте...
Ничего! Распогодится! 
Там — чужие слова, 
там — дурная молва,
Там ненужные встречи случаются,
Там сгорела, пожухла трава,
И следы не читаются
В темноте.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCGCv19mVAc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDkCGgDLvGA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfC_v4J-fN8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgGUkdsp8e0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljgtiWVRJhA  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/09/vv09_08.mp3    *Аисты*  
Небо этого дня —
ясное,
Но теперь в нём броня
лязгает.
А по нашей земле 
гул стоит,
И деревья в смоле —
грустно им.
Дым и пепел встают,
как кресты,
Гнёзд по крышам не вьют
аисты. 
Колос — в цвет янтаря.
Успеем ли?
Нет! Выходит, мы зря
сеяли.
Что ж там цветом в янтарь
светится?
Это в поле пожар
мечется.
Разбрелись все от бед
в стороны...
Певчих птиц больше нет —
вороны! 
И деревья в пыли
к осени.
Те, что песни могли, —
бросили.
И любовь не для нас —
верно ведь,
Что нужнее сейчас
ненависть?
Дым и пепел встают,
как кресты,
Гнёзд по крышам не вьют
аисты. 
Лес шумит, как всегда,
кронами,
А земля и вода —
стонами.
Но нельзя без чудес —
аукает
Довоенными лес
звуками.
Побрели все от бед
на восток,
Певчих птиц больше нет,
нет аистов. 
Воздух звуки хранит
разные,
Но теперь в нём гремит,
лязгает.
Даже цокот копыт —
топотом,
Если кто закричит —
шёпотом.
Побрели все от бед
на восток,
И над крышами нет
аистов,
аистов...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ubf4NVkKLk http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1089.16 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1240.33 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=426.24 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=930.11 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.34 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=975.07   http://rutube.ru/tracks/1664837.html?v= ... 67d72603f6  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_08.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/36/vv36_09.mp3  *Случай на шахте*  
Сидели пили вразнобой
Мадеру, старку, "зверобой" —
И вдруг нас всех зовут в забой 
до одного.
У нас стахановец, 
гагановец,
Загладовец — 
и надо ведь,
Чтоб завалило именно его. 
Он в прошлом младший офицер,
Его нам ставили в пример,
Он был, как юный пионер, 
всегда готов!
И вот он прямо с корабля
Пришёл стране давать угля, 
А вот сегодня наломал, как видно, дров. 
Спустились в штрек, 
и бывший зэк —
Большого риска человек —
Сказал: "Беда для нас для всех, 
для всех одна:
Вот раскопаем — он опять
Начнёт три нормы выполнять,
Начнёт стране угля давать, 
и нам хана. 
Так чтобы, братцы, 
не стараться,
А поработаем с прохладцей —
Один за всех и все 
за одного".
...Служил он в Таллине 
при Сталине —
Теперь лежит заваленный, 
Нам жаль по-человечески его.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtNDbmQa8oU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_7705I0DvI  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_03.mp3   *Красное, зелёное...* 
Красное, зелёное, 
жёлтое, лиловое,
Самое красивое — а на твои бока!
А если что дешёвое, 
то — новое, фартовое, 
А ты мне — только водку, ну и реже — коньяка. 
Бабу ненасытную, 
стерву неприкрытую,
Сколько раз я спрашивал: "Хватит ли, мой свет?"
А ты — всегда испитая, 
здоровая, небитая —
Давала мене водку и кричала: "Ещё нет!" 
На тебя, отраву, деньги 
словно с неба сыпались 
Крупными купюрами, "займом золотым", 
Но однажды всыпались, 
и, сколько мы ни рыпались, —
Всё прошло, исчезло, словно с яблонь белый дым. 
А бог с тобой, с проклятою, 
с твоею верной клятвою
О том, что будешь ждать меня ты долгие года, 
А ну тебя, патлатую, 
тебя саму и мать твою!
Живи себе как хочешь — я уехал навсегда!
______________________________________ 
Red and blue and mauve and green, 
Jade and quartz and tourmaline, 
Anything to keep you away from other men; 
Shirts and skirts and crinolines, 
Silken robes and denim jeans, 
But you just gave me vodka, and some cognac now and then.  
Even though I wasn't rich, 
I tried to scratch your every itch, 
Many times I asked, "Is this enough for you, my love?" 
Your usual response to which -- 
You lying, scheming, thieving bitch -- 
Was just to give me vodka and yell, "No, it's not enough!"  
The money came perpetually, 
It fell on you torrentially, 
Banknote after banknote, emeralds and gold; 
I played it safe, essentially, 
But still got caught, eventually -- 
Now, for a quarter-century, my life's been put on hold.  
Know that I intensely loathe 
You and all your stupid clothes, 
You're the only reason why I'm wearing white and black;
Screw you and your sacred oath, 
Screw you and your mother, both! 
Live the way you want to -- I am never coming back!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56pEIZXwM6w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey078wdd9Lg http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_09.mp3   *Сивка-Бурка*  
Кучера из МУРа укатали Сивку,
Закатали Сивку в Нарьян-Мар —
Значит не погладили Сивку по загривку,
Значит дали полностью "гонорар". 
На дворе вечерит —
Ну а Сивка чифирит. 
Ночи по полгода за полярным кругом,
И, конечно, Сивка-лошадь заскучал, 
Обзавёлся Сивка Буркой — закадычным другом,
С ним он ночи длинные коротал. 
На дворе вечерит —
Сивка с Буркой чифирит. 
Сивка — на работу, до седьмого поту
За обоих вкалывал — конь конём.
И тогда у Бурки появился кто-то,
Занял место Сивкино за столом. 
На дворе вечерит —
Бурка с кем-то чифирит. 
Лошади, известно, — всё как человеки:
Сивка долго думал, думал и решал, —
И однажды Бурка с "кем-то" вдруг исчез навеки —
Ну а Сивка в каторги захромал. 
На дворе вечерит —
Сивка в каторге горит...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Речечка (Полный вариант)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEcj18ZbOjg  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=975.09 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_10.mp3    *Речечка*   _Старинная казачья песня_ 
Течет, вот, течёт речка, да по песочечку,
Бережок, ох бережочек моет,
А молодой жульман, ох, да молодой жульман
Начальничка молит: 
"Ой ты, начальничек, да над начальниками,
Отпусти, ах отпусти на волю.
А там соскучилась, а может ссучилась
На свободе дроля". 
"Отпустил бы тебя на волю я -
Но воровать, о воровать ты будешь,
Пойды напейся ты воды, воды холодненькой,
Про любовь забудешь". 
Да пил я воду, ой пил холодную,
Пил - пил, пил не напивался.
А полюбил на свободе девьчонку я,
С нею наслаждался. 
Мой гроб несут, коня ведут,
Никто слёзы, никто не проронит,
А молодая, да комсомолочка
Жульмана хоронит. 
Течёт, течёт речка да по песочку,
Моет, моет золотишко.
А молодой жульман, ох молодой жульман
Заработал вышку. 
Течёт, течёт речка да по песочку,
Бережок, ох бережочек точит,
А молодая, да проституточка
В речке ножки мочит. 
Течёт речка да по песочку...
____________________________  *Молодой жульман* 
Бежит реченька, да по песочечку,
Да бережочек, ох бережочек мочит...
А молодой жульман ,да молодой жульман
Начальника просит :
- Начальничек да над начальниками,
Отпусти, ох отпусти меня на волю, 
-Там соскучилась, а может быть, ссучилась
На свободе доля!.. 
- Отпустил бы тебя на волю я,
Но воровать, ох-ох, воровать ты будешь.
Пойди напейся ты воды холодненькой, 
-Про любовь забудешь.
Да, пил я воду, да пил холодную,
Да пил, не напивался...
А полюбил на свободе да комсомолочку, 
-С нею наслаждался!... 
Ой, гроб несут да и коня ведут.
Но никто слезы не пронит, 
-А молодая, ох молодая комсомолочка
Жульмана хоронит... 
Бежит реченька да по песочечку,
Да бережок, ох бережок мочит, 
-А молодая, ох молодая комсомолочка
Ножки в речке мочит... 
Бежит реченька да по песочечку,
А комсомолке, а комсомолочке - крышка...
А молодой жульман, ох молодой жульман
Заработал вышку!...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbE3vjBiisk http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_18.mp3   *В далёком созвездии Тау Кита...* 
В далёком созвездии Тау Кита
Всё стало для нас непонятно.
Сигнал посылаем: "Вы что это там?" 
А нас посылают обратно. 
На Тау Ките
Живут в красоте,
Живут, между прочим, по-разному 
Товарищи наши по разуму. 
Вот, двигаясь по световому лучу
Без помощи, но при посредстве,
Я к Тау Кита этой самой лечу,
Чтоб с ей разобраться на месте. 
На Тау Кита
Чегой-то не так:
Там таукитайская братия
Свихнулась, по нашим понятиям. 
Покамест я в анабиозе лежу,
Те таукитяне буянят.
Все реже я с ними на связь выхожу —
Уж очень они хулиганят. 
У таукитов
В алфавите слов 
Не много, и строй — буржуазный,
И юмор у них — безобразный. 
Корабль посадил я, как собственный зад,
Слегка покривив отражатель.
Я крикнул по-таукитянски: "Виват!",
Что значит по-нашему — "Здрасьте!" 
У таукитян
Вся внешность — обман, 
Тут с ними нельзя состязаться:
То явятся, то растворятся... 
Мне таукитянин — как вам папуас, 
Мне вкратце об них намекнули.
Я крикнул: "Галактике стыдно за вас!" 
В ответ они чем-то мигнули. 
На Тау Ките
Условья не те:
Тут нет атмосферы, тут душно, 
Но таукитяне радушны. 
В запале я крикнул им: мать вашу, мол!..
Но кибернетический гид мой
Настолько буквально меня перевёл,
Что мне за себя стало стыдно. 
Но таукиты,
Такие скоты,
Наверно успели набраться:
То явятся, то растворятся... 
"Мы братья по полу, — кричу, — мужики!
Ну что..." Тут мой голос сорвался, 
Я таукитянку схватил за грудки:
"А ну, — говорю, — признавайся!.." 
Она мне: "Уйди!" — говорит,
Мол, мы впереди —
Не хочем с мужчинами знаться, 
А будем теперь почковаться! 
Не помню, как поднял я свой звездолёт, 
Лечу в настроенье питейном:
Земля ведь ушла лет на триста вперёд,
По гнусной теорье Эйнштейна! 
Что если и там,
Как на Тау Кита,
Ужасно повысилось знанье, 
Что если и там — почкованье?!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKU6WoFVlVM (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_eiEcV3YQg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NJp9stsLNw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LLsdD1yh9M  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=976.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.22 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1346.20  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_03.mp3    *Семейные дела в Древнем Риме*  
Как-то вечером патриции
Собрались у Капитолия
Новостями поделиться и
Выпить малость алкоголия — 
Не вести ж бесед тверёзыми:
Марк-патриций не мытарился —
Пил нектар большими дозами
И ужасно нанектарился. 
И под древней под колонною
Он исторг из уст проклятия:
"Эх, ребята, с почтенною матрёною
Разойдусь я скоро, братия! 
Она спуталась с поэтами,
Помешалась на театрах —
Так и шастает с билетами
На приезжих гладиаторов! 
"Я, — кричит, — от бескультурия
Скоро стану истеричкою!" 
В общем, злобствует, как фурия,
Поощряема сестричкою! 
Только цыкают и шикают...
Ох, налейте снова мне "двойных"!
Мне ж рабы в лицо хихикают.
На войну бы мне, да нет войны! 
Я нарушу все традиции —
Мне не справиться с обеими, 
Опускаюсь я, патриции:
Дую горькую с плебеями! 
Я ей дом оставлю в Персии —
Пусть берёт сестру-мегерочку, 
И на отцовские сестерции
Я заведу себе гетерочку. 
У гетер хотя безнравственней,
Но они не обезумели.
У гетеры пусть всё явственней,
Зато родственники умерли. 
Там сумею исцелиться и
Из запоя скоро выйду я!"
...И пошли домой патриции,
Марку пьяному завидуя
______________________________________     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkv9arN-b9o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1MU1fPi9SE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-rBnfjhBkc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twFjoOHfuxo  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=938.21    *ПРО ЛЮБОВЬ В ЭПОХУ ВОЗРОЖДЕНИЯ*  
Может быть, выпив поллитру, 
Некий художник от бед 
Встретил чужую палитру 
И посторонний мольберт.  
Дело теперь за немногим 
Нужно натуры живой, 
Глядь - симпатичные ноги 
С гордой идут головой.  
Он подбегает к Венере: 
"Знаешь ли ты, говорят, 
Данте к своей Алигьери 
Запросто шастает в ад!  
Ада с тобой нам не надо, 
Холодно в царстве теней... 
Кличут меня Леонардо. 
Так раздевайся скорей!  
Я тебя - даже нагую 
Действием не оскорблю, 
Дай я тебя нарисую 
Или из глины слеплю!"  
Но отвечала сестричка: 
"Как же вам не ай-яй-яй! 
Честная я католичка 
И не согласная я!  
Вот испохабились нынче 
Так и таскают в постель! 
Ишь - Леонардо да Винчи, 
Тоже какой Рафаэль!  
Я не привыкла без чувства, 
Не соглашуся ни в жисть! 
Мало ль что ты - для искусства, 
Сперва давай-ка женись!  
Там и разденемся в спальной, 
Как у людей повелось... 
Мало ль что ты - гениальный! 
Мы не глупее небось!"  
"Так у меня ж - вдохновенье, 
Можно сказать, что экстаз!" 
Крикнул художник в волненье... 
Свадьбу сыграли на раз.  
...Женщину с самого низа 
Встретил я раз в темноте, 
Это была Монна Лиза - 
В точности как на холсте.  
Бывшим подругам в Сорренто 
Хвасталась эта змея: 
"Ловко я интеллигента 
Заполучила в мужья!.."  
Вкалывал он больше года, 
Весь этот длительный срок 
Всё ухмылялась Джоконда: 
Мол, дурачок, дурачок!  
...В песне разгадка даётся 
Тайны улыбки, а в ней 
Женское племя смеётся 
Над простодушьем мужей!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7dqrAdmOeE  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=976.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.25 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=930.14 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=938.17 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1201.17  http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv02cd/vv02cd04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_04.mp3   *Раздвоенная личность*... 
И вкусы, и запросы мои странны,
Я экзотичен, мягко говоря:
Могу одновременно грызть стаканы 
И Шиллера читать без словаря. 
Во мне два Я — два полюса планеты,
Два разных человека, два врага:
Когда один стремится на балеты —
Другой стремится прямо на бега. 
И я борюсь, давлю в себе мерзавца, —
О, участь беспокойная моя! —
Боюсь ошибки: может оказаться,
Что я давлю не то второе Я. 
Когда в душе я раскрываю гранки
На тех местах, где искренность сама, 
Тогда мне в долг дают официантки
И женщины ласкают задарма. 
Но вот летят к чертям все идеалы,
Но вот я груб, я нетерпим и зол,
Но вот сижу и тупо ем бокалы,
Забрасывая Шиллера под стол. 
...А суд идёт, весь зал мне смотрит в спину.
И прокурор, и гражданин судья,
Поверьте мне: не я разбил витрину,
А подлое моё второе Я. 
И я прошу вас: строго не судите — 
Лишь дайте срок, но — не давайте срок! 
Я буду посещать суды как зритель
И в тюрьмы заходить на огонёк. 
И я клянусь вам искренне, публично:
Старания свои утрою я
И поборю раздвоенную личность
И не моё моё второе я.  
Я больше не намерен бить витрины
И лица граждан — так и запиши!
Я воссоединю две половины
Моей больной раздвоенной души! 
Искореню, похороню, зарою, 
Очищусь — ничего не скрою я!
Мне чуждо это, ё-моё, второе —
Нет, это не моё второе Я.  
Мне чуждо это Я моё второе —
Нет, это не моё второе Я.
______________________________ 
I have two selves in me 
I am an exotic man, to put it mildly, 
My tastes and my demands are rather strange, 
I can, for instance, nibble glasses madly, 
And read the works of Schiller for a change.  
I have two "Selves" in me, two poles of planet, 
Two absolutely different men, two foes, 
When one is eager to attend a ballet 
The other straight off to the races goes.  
I don't take liberties, when I turn out 
To be myself, going the whole hog, 
My other "Self" will frequently break out 
Appearing as a rascal and a rogue.  
And I oppress the scoundrel's intrusion, 
My life! I've never known such distress... 
Perchance (I am so scared of confusion), 
I'm not that other "Self" whom I oppress.  
When in my soul I open up the facets 
In spots where sincerity should be 
I pay the waitresses, on trust, in assets, 
And women give me their love for free.  
But suddenly all my ideals go to grass, as 
I'm impatient, angry, rude and such a bore! 
I sit like mad, devouring the glasses, 
And throwing Schiller down on the floor.  
The hearing is on. I stand and speak austerely, 
Appealing to the jury, showing tact: 
"It wasn't me who'd smashed the window, really, 
It was my other wicked "Self", in fact.  
Do not be strict to me. You'd better 
Give me a chance, but not a prison term. 
I'll visit court-rooms just as a spectator 
and drop in on the judges as a chum.  
I won't smash windows any more, distinctly, 
Nor fight in public - write it in your scroll ! 
I'll bring the halves of my split, sickly, 
Disintegrated soul into a single whole.  
I'll root it out, bury it and quench it; 
I want to clear and reveal my soul. 
My other "Self" is alien to my nature, 
No, it is not my other "Self", at all.  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYviAJl228M  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFFZ2Zum2y8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_06.mp3    *Пиратская*  
На судне бунт, над нами чайки реют!
Вчера из-за дублонов золотых
Двух негодяев вздёрнули на рею, 
Но мало — надо было четверых. 
Ловите ветер всеми парусами!
Чего гадать, любой корабль — враг!
Удача — миф, но эту веру сами
Мы создали, поднявши чёрный флаг! 
Катился ком по кораблю от бака,
Забыто всё: и честь, и кутежи.
И, подвывая будто бы от страха,
Они достали длинные ножи. 
Ловите ветер всеми парусами!
Чего гадать, любой корабль — враг!
Удача — здесь, и эту веру сами
Мы создали, поднявши чёрный флаг! 
Уж двое в капитана пальцем тычут:
Достать его — и им не страшен чёрт!
Но капитан вчерашнюю добычу
При всей команде выбросил за борт. 
Ловите ж ветер всеми парусами!
Чего гадать, любой корабль — враг!
Удача — миф, и эту веру сами
Мы создали, поднявши чёрный флаг! 
Но вот волна, подобная надгробью,
Всё скрыла, с горла сброшена рука...
Бросайте ж за борт всё, что пахнет кровью, —
Поверьте, что цена невысока! 
Ловите ж ветер всеми парусами!
Чего гадать, любой корабль — враг!
Удача — миф, и эту веру сами
Мы создали, поднявши чёрный флаг!
_______________________   *Skull and crossbones* 
The sun, it rose all rosy and diverting,
The ship, she slipped softly out to sea...
It was the cabin boy's first-ever voyage
Under the death's head of piracy. 
Listing to starboard, with sails a-flapping,
The two-masted brig made a sharp turn.
And the cabin boy's heart went leaping
With the hempen ropes on the stern. 
Hiding a tender soul beneath the coarseness,
The skipper gave him some advice that stuck:
"Be a gentleman whenever luck is with you,
There are no gentlemen without the luck." 
The brig roamed the seas, hither and thither,
Meeting with quarry Fate would bring her way,
Breaking the thin oar-bones of carvels
Whenever it was time to board the prey. 
Once when a prize loot was to be divvied,
The whole gang began to shout and swear.
The cabin boy turned pale and bared his blade:
He knew the'd gypped him of his share. 
A girl stood by and neither hid nor cried.
And the boy, he recalled the advice that stuck:
"Be a gentleman whenever luck is with you,
There are no gentlemen without the luck." 
And then he knew the captain would do nothing
To stop the bloody brawls among the brothers,
And then he knew he would not feel the pain
Of steel as he inflicted it on others. 
The girl thought the boy's as good as dead,
But if he's not to have her, no one can.
And all of a sudden overboard she leapt,
The waves hid the gold of her body's tan. 
Dumbfounding his brigand brethren, into his chest
The cabin boy discharged his flaming gun.
He was the last of luck's great gentlemen:
All have now gone, as luck itself has done. 
© de Cate & Navrozov. Translation, 1995

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ScNQYMkVI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj0_9cJgUXA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkpn41htk0k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5oO9mfUksQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d6NT5HOpgM  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_09.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_11.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m06/must06_20.mp3  http://rutube.ru/tracks/1662152.html?v= ... 6b7e778d7e  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=20    *Кто за чем бежит*  
На дистанции — четвёрка первачей, 
Каждый думает, что он-то побойчей,
Каждый думает, что меньше всех устал,
Каждый хочет на высокий пьедестал. 
Кто-то кровью холодней, кто — горячей, 
Все наслушались напутственных речей,
Каждый съел примерно поровну харчей, 
Но судья не зафиксирует ничьей. 
А борьба на всём пути —
В общем, равная почти. 
"Э-э! Расскажите, как идут,
бога ради, а?" —
"Не мешайте! Телевиденье тут
вместе с радио!
Да нет особых новостей —
всё равнёхонько,
Но зато накал страстей —
о-хо-хо какой!" 
Номер первый рвёт подмётки как герой,
Как под гору катит, хочет под горой
Он в победном ореоле и в пылу
Твёрдой поступью приблизиться к котлу. 
А, почему высоких мыслей не имел? 
Да потому что в детстве мало каши ел,
Ага, голодал он в этом детстве, не дерзал, 
Он, вон, успевал переодеться — и в спортзал. 
Ну что ж, идеи нам близки —
первым лучшие куски,
А вторым — чего уж тут,
он всё выверил —
В утешение дадут
кости с ливером. 
Номер два далёк от плотских тех утех, 
Он из сытых, он из этих, он из тех.
Он надеется на славу, на успех —
И уж ноги задирает выше всех. 
Ох, наклон на вираже — бетон у щёк!
Краше некуда уже, а он — ещё!
Он стратег, он даже тактик — словом, спец;
У него сила, воля плюс характер — молодец! 
Он чёток, собран, напряжён
И не лезет на рожон! 
Этот будет выступать
на Салониках,
И детишков поучать
в кинохрониках,
И соперничать с Пеле
в закалённости,
И являть пример целе-
устремлённости! 
Номер третий убелён и умудрён, 
Он всегда — второй, надёжный эшелон.
Вероятно, кто-то в первом заболел,
Ну а может, его тренер пожалел. 
И назойливо в ушах звенит струна:
У тебя последний шанс, эх, старина!
Он в азарте, как мальчишка, как шпана, 
Нужен спурт — иначе крышка и хана: 
Переходит сразу он
В задний старенький вагон,
Где былые имена —
предынфарктные,
Где местам одна цена —
все плацкартные. 
А четвёртый — тот, что крайний, боковой, —
Так бежит — ни для чего, ни для кого:
То приблизится — мол пятки оттопчу,
То отстанет, постоит — мол так хочу. 
Не проглотит первый лакомый кусок,
Не надеть второму лавровый венок,
Ну а третьему — ползти
На запасные пути... 
Нет, товарищи, сколько всё-таки систем
в беге нынешнем! 
Он вдруг взял да сбавил темп
перед финишем,
Майку сбросил — вот те на! —
не противно ли?
Товарищи, поведенье бегуна —
неспортивное! 
На дистанции — четвёрка первачей,
Злых и добрых, бескорыстных и рвачей.
Кто из них что исповедует, кто чей?
Отделяются лопатки от плечей —
И летит, летит четвёрка первачей.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shZfyvFWxQY (private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lhDAqHEX54  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_13.mp3   *Не покупают никакой еды* — 
Все экономят вынужденно деньги:
Холера косит стройные ряды, 
Но люди вновь смыкаются в шеренги. 
Закрыт Кавказ, "горит" Аэрофлот,
И в Астрахани лихо жгут арбузы.
Но от станка рабочий не уйдёт,
И крепнут всё равно здоровья узы. 
Убытки терпит целая страна,
Но вера есть, всё зиждется на вере, —
Объявлена смертельная война
Одной несчастной, бедненькой холере. 
На трудовую вахту встал народ
Для битвы с новоявленною порчей.
Но пасаран! Холера не пройдёт!
Холере — нет! И всё! И бал окончен! 
Я погадал вчера на даму треф,
Назвав её для юмора холерой, 
И понял я: холера — это блеф,
Она теперь мне кажется химерой. 
Во мне теперь прибавилось ума,
Себя я ощущаю Гулливером,
И понял я: холера не чума — 
У каждого всегда своя холера! 
Уверен я: холере скоро тлеть.
А ну-ка — залп из тысячи орудий!
Вперёд!.. Холерой могут заболеть
Холерики — несдержанные люди.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DkPHnyw50o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-SVn3jp9OQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv5_8TraJx0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ptr2V_W1Ylo  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_17.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/29/vv29_02.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/tm/vv07_08.mp3   *Гербарий*  
Чужие карбонарии,
Закушав водку килечкой,
Спешат в свои подполия
Налаживать борьбу. 
А я лежу в гербарии,
К доске пришпилен шпилечкой,
И пальцами до боли я
По дереву скребу. 
Корячусь я на гвоздике,
Но не меняю позы.
Кругом жуки-навозники
И крупные стрекозы, 
По детству мне знакомые —
Ловил я их, копал,
Давил, но в насекомые
Я сам теперь попал. 
Под всеми экспонатами —
Эмалевые планочки,
Всё строго по-научному —
Указан класс и вид... 
Я с этими ребятами
Лежал в стеклянной баночке,
Дрались мы — это к лучшему:
Узнал, кто ядовит. 
Я представляю мысленно
Себя в большой постели,
Но подо мной написано:
"Невиданный доселе"... 
Я гомо был читающий,
Я сапиенсом был,
Мой класс — млекопитающий,
А вид — уже забыл. 
В лицо ль мне дуло, в спину ли,
В бушлате или в робе я —
Стремился, кровью крашенный,
Обратно к шалашу. 
И — на тебе! — задвинули
В наглядные пособия —
Я, злой и ошарашенный,
На стеночке вишу. 
Оформлен, как на выданье,
Стыжусь, как ученица,—
Жужжат шмели солидные,
Что надо подчиниться, 
А бабочки хихикают
На странный экспонат,
Личинки мерзко хмыкают
И куколки язвят. 
Ко мне с опаской движутся
Мои собратья прежние 
Двуногие, разумные,
Два пишут — три в уме. 
Они пропишут ижицу —
Глаза у них не нежные,
Один брезгливо ткнул в меня
И вывел резюме: 
"С ним не были налажены
Контакты, и не ждём их,—
Вот потому он, гражданы,
Лежит у насекомых. 
Мышленье в ём не развито,
С ним вечное ЧП, 
А здесь он может разве что
Вертеться на пупе". 
Берут они не круто ли?! 
Меня нашли не во поле!
Ошибка это глупая —
Увидится изъян, 
Накажут тех, кто спутали,
Заставят, чтоб откнопили, 
И попаду в подгруппу я
Хотя бы обезьян. 
Но не ошибка — акция
Свершилась надо мною,
Чтоб начал пресмыкаться я
Вниз пузом, вверх спиною. 
Вот и лежу, расхристанный,
Разыгранный вничью,
Намеренно причисленный
К ползучему жучью. 
А может, всё провертится
И вскорости поправится...
В конце концов, ведь досочка —
Не плаха, говорят, 
Всё слюбится да стерпится:
Мне даже стала нравиться
Молоденькая осочка
И кокон-шелкопряд. 
А мне приятно с осами —
От них не пахнет псиной,
Средь них бывают особи
И с талией осиной. 
Да кстати, и из коконов
Родится что-нибудь
Такое, что из локонов
И что имеет грудь... 
Червяк со мной не кланится,
А оводы со слепнями
Питают отвращение
К навозной голытьбе, 
Чванливые созданьица
Довольствуются сплетнями,
А мне нужны общения
С подобными себе! 
Пригрел сверчка-дистрофика —
Блоха сболтнула, гнида,— 
И глядь, два тёртых клопика
Из третьего подвида. 
Сверчок полузадушенный
Вполсилы свиристел,
Но за покой нарушенный
На два гвоздочка сел. 
Паук на мозг мой зарится,
Клопы кишат — нет роздыха,
Невестой хороводится
Красивая оса... 
Пусть что-нибудь заварится,
А там — хоть на три гвоздика,
А с трёх гвоздей, как водится, —
Дорога в небеса. 
В мозгу моём нахмуренном
Страх льётся по морщинам:
Мне станет шершень шурином —
А кто мне станет сыном?.. 
Я не желаю, право же,
Чтоб трутень был мне тесть!
Пора уже, пора уже
Напрячься и воскресть! 
Когда в живых нас тыкали
Булавочками колкими,
Махали пчёлы крыльями,
Пищали муравьи. 
Мы вместе горе мыкали —
Все проткнуты иголками,
Забудем же, кем были мы,
Товарищи мои! 
Заносчивый немного я,
Но — в горле горечь комом:
Поймите, я, двуногое,
Попало к насекомым! 
Но кто спасёт нас, выручит,
Кто снимет нас с доски?!
За мною — прочь со шпилечек,
Товарищи жуки! 
И, как всегда в истории,
Мы разом спины выгнули;
Хоть осы и гундосили,
Но — кто силён, тот прав. 
Мы с нашей территории
Клопов сначала выгнали
И паучишек сбросили
За старый книжный шкаф. 
Скандал в мозгах уляжется,
Зато у нас все дома
И поживают, кажется,
Уже не насекомо. 
А я — я тешусь ванночкой
Без всяких там обид...
Жаль, над моею планочкой
Другой уже прибит.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6XJXC6A27k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5_SuszQ69o   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=976.18 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_18.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/otkryt ... merij.html    _Другу моему Михаилу Шемякину_  *Французские бесы*   *Открытые двери*
Больниц, жандармерий,
Предельно натянута нить,
Французские бесы —
Большие балбесы,
Но тоже умеют кружить. 
Я где-то точно наследил, 
Последствия предвижу:
Меня сегодня бес водил
По городу Парижу,
Канючил: "Выпей-ка бокал!
Послушай-ка гитары!" 
Таскал по русским кабакам,
Где — венгры да болгары.
Я рвался на природу, в лес,
Хотел в траву и в воду, 
Но это был французский бес:
Он не любил природу.
Мы — как сбежали из тюрьмы.
Веди — куда угодно.
Пьянели и трезвели мы
Всегда поочерёдно.
И бес водил, и пели мы
И плакали свободно. 
А друг мой — гений всех времен,
Безумец и повеса, —
Когда бывал в сознанье он,
Седлал хромого беса.
Трезвея, он вставал под душ,
Изничтожая вялость, —
И бесу наших русских душ
Сгубить не удавалось.
А то, что друг мой сотворил, —
От Бога, не от беса, 
Он крупного помола был,
Крутого был замеса.
Его снутри не провернёшь
Ни острым, ни тяжёлым,
Хотя он огорожен сплошь
Враждебным частоколом. 
Пить наши пьяные умы
Считали делом кровным.
Чего наговорили мы
И правым и виновным!
Нить порвалась — и понеслась!
Спасайте наши шкуры!
Больницы плакали по нас,
А также префектуры.
Мы лезли к бесу в кабалу,
С гранатами — под танки, 
Блестели слёзы на полу,
А в них тускнели франки.
Цыгане пели нам про шаль
И скрипками качали,
Вливали в нас тоску-печаль —
По горло в нас печали. 
Уж влага из ушей лилась,
Всё — чушь, глупее чуши,
Но скрипки снова эту мразь
Заталкивали в души.
Армян в браслетах и серьгах
Икрой кормили где-то,
А друг мой в чёрных сапогах 
Стрелял из пистолета.
Набрякли жилы, и в крови
Образовались сгустки, 
И бес, сидевший визави,
Хихикал по-французски.
Всё в этой жизни — суета!
Плевать на префектуры!
Мой друг подписывал счета
И раздавал купюры. 
Распахнуты двери
Больниц, жандармерий,
Предельно натянута нить,
Французские бесы —
Такие балбесы! 
Но тоже умеют кружить.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B75lS0ZYXx0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXzA30cnTgI  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_01.mp3 http://rutube.ru/tracks/1665863.html?v= ... b642f28e28   *Песня завистника*  
Мой сосед объездил весь Союз —
Что-то ищет, а чего — не видно.
Я в дела чужие не суюсь,
Но мне очень больно и обидно. 
У него на окнах плюш и шёлк,
Баба его шастает в халате.
Я б в Москве с киркой уран нашёл
При такой повышенной зарплате! 
И сдаётся мне, что люди врут —
Он нарочно ничего не ищет.
А для чего? Ведь денежки идут —
Ох, какие крупные деньжищи! 
А вчера на кухне ихний сын
Головой упал у нашей двери —
И разбил нарочно мой графин, 
Я — мамаше счёт в тройном размере. 
Ему, значит, — рупь, а мне — пятак?!
Пусть теперь мне платит неустойку!
Я ведь не из зависти — я так,
Ради справедливости — и только. 
...Ну ничего, я им создам уют —
Живо он квартиру обменяет.
У них денег — куры не клюют,
А у нас — на водку не хватает!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUJADj_Sd6g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgvRlowUO90  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_03.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.19 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=396.20 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1089.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.27   *Про личность в штатском* 
Перед выездом в загранку
Заполняешь кучу бланков —
Это ещё не беда, 
Но в составе делегаций
С вами едет личность в штатском —
Завсегда. 
А за месяц до вояжа
Инструктаж проходишь даже —
Как там проводить все дни:
Чтоб поменьше безобразий,
А потусторонних связей
Чтобы — ни-ни-ни! 
...Личность в штатском — парень рыжий —
Мне представился в Париже:
"Будем с вами жить, я — Никодим".
Мол, вёл нагрузки, жил в Бобруйске,
Папа — русский, сам я — русский,
Даже не судим. 
Исполнительный на редкость,
Соблюдал свою секретность
И во всём старался мне помочь:
Он теперь по роду службы
Дорожил моею дружбой
Просто день и ночь. 
На экскурсию по Риму
Я решил без Никодиму:
Он всю ночь писал — и вот уснул, 
Но личность в штатском, оказалось,
Раньше боксом увлекалась,
Так что не рискнул. 
Со мной он завтракал, обедал,
Он везде за мною следом, 
Будто у него нет дел.
Я однажды для порядку
Заглянул в его тетрадку —
Просто обалдел! 
Он писал — такая стерва! —
Что в Париже я на мэра
С кулаками нападал,
Что я к женщинам несдержан
И влияниям подвержен
Будто Запада... 
Значит личность может даже
Заподозрить в шпионаже!..
Вы прикиньте — что тогда?
Это значит не увижу
Я ни Риму, ни Парижу
Больше никогда!..

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Нат Пинкертон (исполняется как романс)  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.23 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=977.06  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_06.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/na ... -vot-s.ram   *Песня Геращенко*   *Нат Пинкертон — вот с детства мой кумир*,
Сравниться с ним теперь никто не может, 
Но он имел такой преступный мир,
Что плохо спится мне и зависть гложет. 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз —
И работа идёт эффективно. 
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно.  
Не скрыться вам, ведь от меня секретов нет.
Мой метод прост: брать всех под подозренье.
Любой преступник оставляет след
И возвращается на место преступленья. 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз —
И работа идёт эффективно.
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно. 
У детективов хмурый вид и мрачный нрав:
Характер наш достоин укоризны —
Имеем дело с попираньем прав
И только с тёмной стороною нашей жизни. 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз — 
И работа идёт эффективно. 
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно.  
Другие люди, сдав все горести на слом,
Гуляют всласть по Ноябрю и Маю;
Я ж не сижу за праздничным столом —
Хожу кругом и в окна наблюдаю. 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз —
И работа идёт эффективно.
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно. 
"Мир — как театр", — так говорил Шекспир.
Я вижу лишь характерные роли:
Тот — негодяй, тот — жулик, тот — вампир, —
И всё... как Пушкин говорил: "...чего же боле?" 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз —
И работа идёт эффективно.
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно. 
Но имя есть (я повторяю, как пароль:
Не верь, что детективы нелюдимы) —
Она играет голубую роль,
Мне голубая роль — необходима. 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз —
И работа идёт эффективно.
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ze0OKRenWM (private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORmp6jrAUaM (добавлена музыка)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJTnx7P-zGU  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_07.mp3    *Поездка в город*  
Я самый непьющий из всех мужиков —
Во мне есть моральная сила,
И наша семья большинством голосов,
Снабдив меня списком на восемь листов,
В столицу меня снарядила. 
Значит, чтобы я привёз снохе
с ейным мужем по дохе,
Чтобы брату с бабой — кофе растворимый,
Двум невесткам — по ковру,
зятю — чёрную икру,
Тестю — что-нибудь армянского разлива. 
Я ранен, контужен — я малость боюсь
Забыть, что кому по порядку.
Я список вещей заучил наизусть,
А деньги зашил за подкладку. 
Ну, значит, брату — две дохи,
сестрин муж — ему духи,
Тесть сказал: "Давай, бери, что попадётся!"
Двум невесткам — по ковру,
зятю — заячью икру,
Куму — водки литра два, пущай зальётся! 
Я тыкался в спины, блуждал по ногам,
Шёл грудью к плащам и рубахам.
Чтоб список вещей не достался врагам,
Его проглотил я без страха. 
Но помню: шубу просит брат,
куму с бабой — всё подряд,
Тестю — водки ереванского разлива,
Двум невесткам — по ковру,
зятю — заячью нору,
А сестре — плевать чего, но чтоб — красиво! 
Да что ж мне — пустым возвращаться назад?!
Но вот я набрёл на товары.
"Какая валюта у вас?" — говорят.
"Не бойсь, — говорю, — не доллары!" 
Так что растворимой мне махры,
зять — подохнет без икры,
Тестю, мол, даёшь духи для опохмелки!
Двум невесткам — всё равно,
мужу сестрину — вино,
Ну а мне — вот это жёлтое в тарелке! 
Не помню про фунты, про стервинги слов,
Сражённый ужасной загадкой:
Зачем я тогда проливал свою кровь,
Зачем ел тот список на восемь листов,
Зачем мне рубли за подкладкой?! 
Ну где же всё же взять доху,
зятю — кофе на меху?
Тестю — хрен, а кум и пивом обойдётся.
И где мне взять коньяк в пуху,
растворимую сноху?
Ну а брат и самогоном перебьётся!

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfnz3Fd3v9k  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-6qk1XIGOQ (с добавкой аккордеона)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=882.17 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=930.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=977.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=511.15  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_17.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_08.mp3 http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm?2   *Смотрины*  _(В. Золотухину и Б. Можаеву)_  
Там у соседей — пир горой,
И гость — солидный, налитой,
Ну а хозяйка — хвост трубой —
Идёт к подвалам:
В замок врезаются 
ключи,
И вынимаются 
харчи;
И с тягой ладится в печи,
И с поддувалом. 
А у меня — сплошные передряги:
То в огороде недород, 
то скот падёт,
То печь чадит от нехорошей тяги,
А то щеку на сторону ведёт. 
Там у соседа мясо в щах —
На всю деревню хруст в хрящах,
И дочь-невеста вся в прыщах —
Дозрела, значит.
Смотрины, стало быть, у них —
На сто рублей гостей одних,
И даже тощенький жених
Поёт и скачет. 
А у меня цепные псы взбесились —
Средь ночи с лая перешли на вой,
И на ногах моих мозоли прохудились
От топотни по комнате пустой. 
Ох, у соседа быстро пьют!
А что не пить, когда дают?
А что не петь, когда уют
И не накладно?
А тут, вон, баба на сносях,
Гусей некормленных косяк...
Да дело, в общем, не в гусях, 
А всё неладно. 
Тут у меня постены появились,
Я их гоню и так и сяк — они опять,
Да в неудобном месте чирей вылез —
Пора пахать, а тут — ни сесть ни встать. 
Сосед малёночка прислал —
Он от щедрот меня позвал, 
Ну, я, понятно, отказал,
А он — сначала.
Должно, литровую огрел —
Ну и, конечно, подобрел...
И я пошёл — попил, поел.
Не полегчало. 
И посредине этого разгула
Я пошептал на ухо жениху —
И жениха, как будто ветром, сдуло, 
Невеста вся рыдает наверху. 
Сосед орёт, 
что он народ,
Что основной закон блюдёт:
Мол кто не ест, тот и не пьёт, —
И выпил, кстати.
Все сразу повскакали с мест,
Но тут малец с поправкой влез:
"Кто не работает — не ест, 
Ты спутал, батя!" 
А я сидел с засаленною трёшкой,
Чтоб завтра гнать похмелие моё,
В обнимочку с обшарпанной гармошкой —
Меня и пригласили за неё. 
Сосед другую литру съел —
И осовел, 
и опсовел,
Он захотел, 
чтоб я попел —
Зря, что ль, поили?!
Меня схватили за бока
Два здоровенных паренька. 
"Играй, — говорят, — паскуда, пой, пока
Не удавили!" 
Уже дошло веселие до точки,
Уже невеста брагу пьёт тайком, —
И я запел про светлые денёчки,
"Когда служил на почте ямщиком". 
Потом ещё была уха
И заливные потроха,
Потом поймали жениха
И долго били,
Потом пошли плясать в избе,
Потом дрались не по злобе, —
И всё хорошее в себе
Доистребили. 
А я стонал в углу болотной выпью,
Набычась, а потом и подбочась, —
И думал я: с кем я завтра выпью
Из тех, с которыми я пью сейчас?! 
Наутро там всегда покой,
И хлебный мякиш за щекой,
И без похмелья перепой,
Еды — навалом,
Никто не лается 
в сердцах,
Собачка мается 
в сенцах,
И печка — в синих изразцах
И с поддувалом. 
А у меня — и в ясную погоду
Хмарь на душе, которая горит, 
Хлебаю я колодезную воду,
Чиню гармошку, а жена корит.
_________________________________ 
Meet the bride 
Neightbours starting to get plastered,
At the feast them guests in rows,
And the mistress of the master
To the cellar down she goes.
In the keys, the lock is tumbled,
Out the food, the stove is hot,
Flues are clean, so nary a rumble
Or some other trouble spot. 
But in my place it's troubles round robin:
One day the garden, next the cow's in pain,
One day the stove is smoking, won't draw beans,
The next it's toothache or some such pain. 
Over there, it's cabbage soup with meat,
The whole village hears them chewing.
The daughter, bride, ripe enough to eat,
All in boils, well, just a few o'them.
The lad he must've come to meet that broom.
What those pancakes must've cost them, fancy!
And who'd have thought that puny bridegroom
Was one for dancing! 
But at my place, them dogs of yours truly
Don't bark no more, just howl and fight.
And on my feet, old bunions oozing fluid
From pacing round the empty room at night. 
Oh, at the neighbour's, they drink fast.
But, hell, why not, it's not your last.
And why not sing when it's a blast,
And he's paying?
But here, my woman's nine months,
The geese I haven't fed for months,
Not just the geese, the whole dance !
I mean, a pain. 
Here them roaches run things, pure and simple,
I chase one out of doors next day there's ten.
And also, in an awkward place, a huge big pimple:
What, work, man? I can barely sit or stand. 
The neighbour sent his little runt
To say I should come over soon,
And so I thought I'd better come,
Declined, but then agreed.
He must've downed a litre or more,
Warmed right down to the very core,
And so I went and drank the store,
Still felt aggrieved. 
And in the thick of all that festive fare
I whispered something to the bridegroom-to-be,
And suddenly the lad is outta there,
The bride upset, for all to see. 
The neighbour shouts that he's no fink,
That common law is writ in ink,
That he don't eat who does not drink,
And takes a swig.
Then one and all jump to their feet,
The little runt corrects and blets,
"Who does not work, let him not eat-
Dad, you're thick!" 
And me, I sat alone and fingered fondly
The fiver I had stashed for morning-after blues,
Embracing my accordeon, my only
True pal who gets me invitations to these do's. 
The neighbour downed a litre more
And like a dog right off the floor
He got me up for an encore:
What did I think, drink's on the house?
Then three of them big chunky lads
Grabbed me tight by my shoulder pads:
"You sing, you bastard!" and one adds,
"Or else we rip your stinking mouth." 
So far so good, and then the fun got bendy,
The bride had commeced to spread her tail,
And I began to sing "O happy days unending"
And "How I used to ride with the mail". 
And then a soup of fish was eaten,
And the chicken innards with the feet in,
And then the groom had to be beaten
Good and proper.
And then they danced like village swells,
And then they fought among themselves,
And everything that started well
Came a cropper. 
And as for me, I moaned in a far corner.
I'd had my fill, the time to strut had passed,
Thinking: Which of you fine fellows, come morning,
Will I again be seeing through my glass? 
Next morning, over there all is tranquil,
Plenty of good mood and, frankly,
No hang-over bitterness to rankle:
Eat your fill, in other words.
And nobody is in a fight,
The dog is squealing with delight,
The tiled stove is clean and bright,
And even the flue works. 
But over here, even in finest weather,
It's burning hell inside my swollen head.
I drink the freezing water, clean the leather
Of my accordeon, and the wife's still mad.
________________________________________ 
© de Cate & Navrozov. Translation, 1995

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCMHRq0y_Kk 
http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_13.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv0005.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=884.22 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=977.13   *Через десять лет / Аэрофлот*  
Ещё бы не бояться мне полётов, 
Когда начальник мой Е. Б. Изотов,
Жалея вроде, колет, как игла:
«Эх! — говорит. — Бедняга!
У них и то в Чикаго
Три дня назад авария была». 
Хотя бы сплюнул: всё же люди — братья,
И мы вдвоём, и не под кумачом...
Но знает, чёрт, и так для предприятья
Я — хоть куда, хоть как и хоть на чём. 
Мне не страшно, я — навеселе,
Чтоб по трапу пройти, не моргнув,
Тренируюсь, уже на земле,
Туго-натуго пояс стянув. 
Но, слава Богу, я не вылетаю —
В аэропорте время коротаю
Ещё с одним, таким же, — побратим!
Мы пьём седьмую за день
За то, что все мы сядем,
И, может быть, — туда, куда летим. 
Пусть в ресторане не дают навынос,
Там радио молчит, там благодать —
Вбежит швейцар и рявкнет: «Кто на Вильнюс!
Спокойно продолжайте выпивать!» 
Мне летать — острый нож и петля:
Ни поесть, ни распить, ни курнуть,
И к тому ж безопасности для
Должен я сам себя пристегнуть. 
У автомата — в нём ума палата —
Стою я, улыбаюсь глуповато.
Он мне такое выдал, автомат!..
Невероятно: в Ейске
Почти по-европейски —
Свобода слова, если это мат. 
Мой умный друг к полудню стал ломаться,
Уже наряд милиции зовут —
Он гнул винты у ИЛа-18
И требовал немедля парашют. 
Я приятеля стал вразумлять:
«Паша! Пашенька! Паша! Пашут!
Если нам по чуть-чуть добавлять,
Так на кой тебе шут парашют!» 
Он объяснил — такие врать не станут —
Летел он раз, ремнями не затянут,
Вдруг — взрыв, но он был к этому готов,
И тут нашёл лазейку:
Расправил телогрейку
И приземлился в клумбу от цветов. 
Мы от его рассказа обалдели!..
А здесь всё переносят, и не зря,
Все рейсы за последние недели
Уже на тридцать третье декабря. 
Я напрасно верчусь на пупе,
Я напрасно волнуюсь вообще:
Если в воздухе будет ЧП —
Приземлюсь на китайском плаще. 
Но, смутно беспокойство ощущая,
Припоминаю: вышел без плаща я!
Ну что ж ты натворила, Кать, а, Кать!
Вот только две соседки
С едой всучили сетки...
А сетки воздух будут пропускать! 
...Прослушал объявление! Но я бы
Уже не встал — теперь не подымай.
Вдруг слышу: «Пассажиры за ноябрь!
Ваш вылет переносится на май». 
Зря я дёргаюсь: Ейск не Бейрут —
Пассажиры спокойней (покорней) ягнят,
Террористов на рейс не берут,
Неполадки к весне устранят. 
Считайте меня полным идиотом,
Но я б и там летал Аэрофлотом!
У них — гуд бай — и в небо, хошь не хошь.
А здесь — сиди и грейся:
Всегда задержка рейса,
Хоть день, а всё же лишний проживёшь. 
Мы взяли пунш и кожу индюка — бр-р!
Теперь снуём до ветру в темноту:
Удобства — во дворе, хотя декабрь,
И Новый год летит себе на ТУ. 
Друг мой честью клянётся спьяна,
Что он всех, если надо, сместит.
«Как же так? — говорит. — Вся страна
Никогда никуда не летит!» 
А в это время гдей-то в Красноярске,
На кафеле рассевшись по-татарски,
О промедленьи вовсе не скорбя,
Проводит сутки третьи
С шампанским в туалете
Сам Новый год — и пьёт сам за себя. 
Помешивая воблою в бокале,
Чтоб вышел газ — от газа он блюёт, —
Сидит себе на аэровокзале
И ждёт, когда наступит Новый год. 
Но в Хабаровске рейс отменён,
Там надёжно застрял самолёт...
Потому-то и новых времён
В нашем городе не настаёт.
_______________________________   YouTube - Высоцкий: "Я вроде никуда не вылетаю..". http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_13.mp3   *Я вроде никуда не вылетаю* — 
Я вроде просто время коротаю. 
Ста трём другим, таким же, — побратим! 
Мы пьём седьмую за день
За то, что все мы сядем,
И, может быть, — туда, куда летим. 
В буфете взяли кожу индюка — бр-р! 
Теперь снуём до ветра в темноту...
А на дворе кончается декабрь 
И Новый год в Москву летит на ТУ.  
Ну, он там сел в Красноярске, Новый год, и не пришёл в Москву, пришёл с опозданием на три дня. И последние будут строчки этой песни: 
Но слышу: "Пассажиры за ноябрь,
Ваш вылет переносится на май".
_____________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk7O7JBTkMc http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs2/vv1018.mp3 
Я с некоторых пор боюсь полётов

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yLWL1gXgew http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQVubhdhpD8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAORjKikODE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWhiP_U5Yfc  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=978.02  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_02.mp3   *Все ушли на фронт*  
Нынче все срока закончены,
А у лагерных ворот,
Что крест-накрест заколочены, —
Надпись: "Все ушли на фронт". 
За грехи за наши нас простят,
Ведь у нас такой народ:
Если Родина в опасности,
Значит всем идти на фронт. 
Там год за три, если Бог хранит, 
Как и в лагере — зачёт.
Нынче мы на равных с ВОХРами —
Нынче все ушли на фронт. 
У начальника Берёзкина —
Ох и гонор, ох и понт! 
И душа — крест-накрест досками, 
Но и он пошёл на фронт. 
Лучше было — сразу в тыл его:
Только с нами был он смел.
Высшей мерой "наградил" его
Трибунал за самострел. 
Ну а мы — всё оправдали мы, 
Наградили нас потом:
Кто живые, тех — медалями,
А кто мёртвые — крестом. 
И другие заключённые
Пусть читают у ворот
Нашу память застеклённую —
Надпись: "Все ушли на фронт"...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKwNBfodHaE     http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_07.mp3   *Ленинградская блокада*  
Я вырос в Ленинградскую блокаду,
Но я тогда не пил и не гулял,
Я видел, как горят огнём Бадаевские склады,
В очередях за хлебушком стоял. 
Граждане смелые,
А что ж тогда вы делали,
Когда наш город счёт не вёл смертям?
Ели хлеб с икоркою?
А я считал махоркою
Окурок с-под платформы чёрт-те с чем напополам. 
От стужи даже птицы не летали,
А вору было нечего украсть,
Родителей моих в ту зиму ангелы прибрали,
А я боялся — только б не упасть! 
Было здесь до фига
Голодных и дистрофиков —
Все голодали, даже прокурор.
А вы в эвакуации
Читали информации
И слушали по радио "От Совинформбюро". 
Блокада затянулась, даже слишком...
Но наш народ врагов своих разбил!
И можно жить как у Христа за пазухой под мышкой,
Но только вот мешает бригадмил. 
Я скажу вам ласково,
Граждане с повязками:
В душу ко мне лапами не лезь!
Про жизню вашу личную
И непатриотичную
Знают уже "органы" и ВЦСПС!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHx0y355WAY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BYdo_kgQOs  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_02.mp3  http://rutube.ru/tracks/143043.html?v=f ... c66a3c6afb   *Две песни об одном воздушном бое — Песня лётчика* 
Их восемь — нас двое. 
Расклад перед боем
Не наш, но мы будем играть!
Серёжа, держись! Нам не светит с тобою,
Но козыри надо равнять. 
Я этот небесный квадрат не покину,
Мне цифры сейчас не важны:
Сегодня мой друг защищает мне спину,
А значит и шансы равны. 
Мне в хвост вышел "мессер", но вот задымил он,
Надсадно завыли винты.
Им даже не надо крестов на могилы —
Сойдут и на крыльях кресты! 
Я "Первый"! Я "Первый"! Они под тобою!
Я вышел им наперерез!
Сбей пламя, уйди в облака — я прикрою!
В бою не бывает чудес. 
Сергей, ты горишь! Уповай, человече,
Теперь на надёжность строп!
Нет, поздно — и мне вышел "мессер" навстречу.
Прощай, я приму его в лоб!.. 
Я знаю — другие сведут с ними счёты, 
Но, по облакам скользя,
Взлетят наши души, как два самолёта, —
Ведь им друг без друга нельзя. 
Архангел нам скажет: "В раю будет туго!"
Но только ворота — щёлк, 
Мы Бога попросим: "Впишите нас с другом
В какой-нибудь ангельский полк!" 
И я попрошу Бога, Духа и Сына, 
Чтоб выполнил волю мою:
Пусть вечно мой друг защищает мне спину,
Как в этом последнем бою! 
Мы крылья и стрелы попросим у Бога, 
Ведь нужен им ангел-ас.
А если у них истребителей много —
Пусть пишут в хранители нас! 
Хранить — это дело почётное тоже: 
Удачу нести на крыле
Таким, как при жизни мы были с Серёжей
И в воздухе, и на земле. 
__________________________ http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=419.01 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1109.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=978.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=423.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=942.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=876.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1345.10   *Песня о летчиках.  Песня о погибшем друге* _Посвящается Николаю Скоморохову_   
       Всю войну под завязку я все к дому тянулся,
       И хотя горячился - воевал делово.
       Ну а он торопился, как-то раз не пригнулся,
       И в войне взад-вперед обернулся,
       За два года всего ничего. 
       Не слыхать его пульса
       С сорок третьей весны,
       Ну а я окунулся
       В довоенные сны.
       И гляжу я дурея,
       Но дышу тяжело -
       Он был лучше, добрее, добрее, добрее, добрее,
       Ну а мне - повезло. 
       Я запазухой не жил, не пил с Господом чая,
       Я ни в тыл не просился, ни судьбе под подол,
       Но мне женщины молча намекали, встречая:
       "Если б ты там навеки остался,
       Может, мой бы обратно пришел". 
       Для меня не загадка
       Их печальный вопрос,
       Мне ведь тоже не сладко,
       Что у них не сбылось,
       Мне ответ подвернулся:
       "Извините, что цел.
       Я случайно вернулся, вернулся, вернулся, вернулся,
       Ну а ваш - не успел". 
       Он кричал напоследок, в самолете сгорая:
       "Ты живи, ты дотянешь!" - доносилось сквозь гул.
       Мы летали под Богом, возле самого рая,
       Он поднялся чуть выше и сел там,
       Ну а я до земли дотянул. 
       Встретил летчика сухо
       Райский аэродром,
       Он садился на брюхо,
       Но не ползал на нем,
       Он уснул - не проснулся,
       Он запел - не допел,
       Так что я, вот, вернулся, вернулся, вернулся, вернулся,
       Ну а он - не сумел. 
       Я кругом и навечно виноват перед теми,
       С кем сегодня встречаться я почел бы за честь.
       И хотя мы живыми до конца долетели -
       Жжет нас память и мучает совесть
       У кого, у кого она есть. 
       Кто-то скупо и четко
       Отсчитал нам часы,
       Нашей жизни короткой,
       Как бетон полосы.
       И на ней кто разбился,
       Кто взлетел навсегда,
       Ну а я приземлился, а я приземлился -
       Вот какая беда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Y5VY3l71o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6DBTGtKWOc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8-F145b5FM  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_06.mp3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc5QzOSsWxk   *Чёрные бушлаты*    _Посвящается евпаторийскому десанту_ 
За нашей спиной остались паденья, закаты,
Ну хоть бы ничтожный, ну хоть бы невидимый взлёт!
Мне хочется верить, что черные наши бушлаты
Дадут нам возможность сегодня увидеть восход. 
Сегодня на людях сказали: «Умрите геройски!»
Попробуем - ладно! Увидим, какой оборот.
Я только подумал, чужие куря папироски:
«Тут кто как сумеет, - мне важно увидеть восход.» 
Особая рота - особый почёт для сапера.
Не прыгайте с финкой на спину мою из ветвей,
Напрасно стараться, - я и с перерезанным горлом
Сегодня увижу восход до развязки своей. 
Прошли по тылам мы, держась, чтоб не резать их сонных,
И вдруг я заметил, когда прокусили проход, -
Еще несмышленый, зелёный, но чуткий подсолнух
Уже повернулся верхушкой своей на восход. 
За нашей спиною в шесть тридцать остались - я знаю, -
Не только паденья, закаты, но взлёт и восход.
Два провода голых, зубами скрипя, зачищаю, -
Восхода не видел, но понял: вот-вот - и взойдёт. 
...Уходит обратно на нас поредевшая рота.
Что было - не важно, а важен лишь взорваный форт.
Мне хочется верить, что грубая наша работа
Вам дарит возможность беспошлинно видеть восход.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJsA8OElfQM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAAzEY_Igyo  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=20 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_10.mp3   *Рядовой Борисов...* 
"Рядовой Борисов!" — "Я!" — "Давай, как было дело!" —
"Я держался из последних сил:
Дождь хлестал, потом устал, потом уже стемнело...
Только — я его предупредил! 
На первый окрик "Кто идёт?" он стал шутить,
На выстрел в воздух закричал: "Кончай дурить!"
Я чуть замешкался, и не вступая в спор,
Чинарик выплюнул — и выстрелил в упор". — 
"Бросьте, рядовой, давайте правду — вам же лучше!
Вы б его узнали за версту..." —
"Был туман... узнать не мог... темно, на небе тучи...
Кто-то шёл — я крикнул в темноту. 
На первый окрик "Кто идёт?" он стал шутить,
На выстрел в воздух закричал: "Кончай дурить!"
Я чуть замешкался, и не вступая в спор,
Чинарик выплюнул — и выстрелил в упор". — 
"Рядовой Борисов, — снова следователь мучил, —
Попадёте вы под трибунал!" —
"Я был на посту — был дождь, туман, и были тучи, —
Снова я упрямо повторял. —  
На первый окрик "Кто идёт?" он стал шутить,
На выстрел в воздух закричал: "Кончай дурить!"
Я чуть замешкался, и не вступая в спор,
Чинарик выплюнул — и выстрелил в упор". 
...Год назад — а я обид не забываю скоро —
В шахте мы повздорили чуток...
Правда по душам не получилось разговора:
Нам мешал отбойный молоток. 
На крик души "Оставь её!" он стал шутить,
На мой удар он закричал: "Кончай дурить!"
Я чуть замешкался — я был обижен, зол, —
Чинарик выплюнул, нож бросил и ушёл. 
Счастие моё, что оказался он живучим!..
Ну а я — я долг свой выполнял.
Правда ведь, был дождь, туман, по небу плыли тучи...
По уставу — правильно стрелял! 
На первый окрик "Кто идёт?" он стал шутить,
На выстрел в воздух закричал: "Кончай дурить!"
Я чуть замешкался, и не вступая в спор,
Чинарик выплюнул — и выстрелил в упор.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1J6uSE-EAY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yGGs4qkWos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ynjiVGF1XI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Siq-xQphLXI  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_11.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 313_04.mp3   *Письмо*   *Полчаса до атаки*,
Скоро снова под танки,
Снова слушать разрывов концерт.
А бойцу молодому
Передали из дому
Небольшой голубой треугольный конверт. 
И как будто не здесь ты,
Если почерк невесты
Или пишут отец твой и мать, 
Но случилось другое —
Видно, зря перед боем
Поспешили солдату письмо передать. 
Там стояло сначала:
"Извини, что молчала,
Ждать не буду" — и всё, весь листок.
Только снизу приписка:
"Уезжаю не близко, 
Ты ж спокойно воюй и прости, если что". 
Вместе с первым разрывом
Парень крикнул тоскливо:
"Почтальон, что ты мне притащил?! 
За минуту до смерти
В треугольном конверте
Пулевое ранение я получил!" 
Он шагнул из траншеи
С автоматом на шее,
Он разрывов беречься не стал.
И в бою под Сурою
Он обнялся с землёю,
Только — ветер обрывки письма разметал. 
И в бою над Сурою
Он обнялся с землёю,
Только — ветер обрывки письма разметал.
_____________________  *Half an Hour Before the Attack*  
Half an hour before the attack. 
Soon we are getting on tanks, 
Again, going to hear a concert of the explosions. 
And the young soldier 
Recieved from his home 
A small blue triangular envelope.  
And as if you are not here, 
If it is your bride's hand, 
Or its your father and mother writing to you... 
But something else happened 
Obviously in vain just before the fight, 
Hastened to give the letter to the soldier.  
There was at first: 
"Sorry, that I stayed silent. I will not wait ...". 
And, thats the whole sheet. 
Only at the bottom written: 
"I am going away, not so close, 
You fight quetly and forgive me, if there is anything wrong".  
At the first explosion 
The guy cried sorrowfully: 
"Postman, what have you brought me? 
A second before death 
In the triangular envelope 
I received a gunshot wound".  
He stepped from the trenches 
With the machine gun on his neck, 
Тhe bomb fragments he did not dodge. 
And in the battle above ??? 
He embraced with soil, 
Only the wind was scattering the fragments of the letter.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpWFedb0xuY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHulL0coiDE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTvsyxpuaUw (Private)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=978.12 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.15 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_12.mp3     *Высота*  
Вцепились они в высоту, как в своё.
Огонь миномётный, шквальный...
А мы всё лезли толпой на неё,
Как на буфет вокзальный. 
И крики "ура" застывали во рту,
Когда мы пули глотали.
Семь раз занимали мы ту высоту —
Семь раз мы её оставляли. 
И снова в атаку не хочется всем,
Земля — как горелая каша...
В восьмой раз возьмём мы её насовсем —
Своё возьмём, кровное, наше! 
А можно её стороной обойти?
И что мы к ней прицепились?!
Но, видно, уж точно — все судьбы-пути
На этой высотке скрестились.  
Вцепились они в высоту, как в своё.
Огонь миномётный, шквальный...
А мы всё лезли толпой на неё,
Как на буфет вокзальный.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szGXenk-JYA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCtV5iahnsA  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=978.14 http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv21cd/vv21cd13.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/13/vv13_14.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/bro ... k-korku.ra   *Бросьте скуку, как корку арбузную...* 
Бросьте скуку, как корку арбузную, —
Небо ясное, лёгкие сны.
Парень лошадь имел и судьбу свою 
Интересную — до войны. 
А на войне, как на войне,
А до войны, как до войны, 
Везде, по всей вселенной
Он лихо ездил на коне
В конце войны, в конце войны
Последней, довоенной. 
Но туманы уже по росе плелись,
Град прошёл по полям и мечтам. 
Для того чтобы тучи рассеялись,
Парень нужен именно там. 
Там — на войне, как на войне,
А до войны, как до войны, 
Везде, по всей вселенной
Он лихо ездил на коне
В конце войны, в конце весны
Последней, довоенной.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=580dknaeO3U http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6ALYd7W2uc http://youtube.com/watch?v=16PXMypA6_g (с рассказом Макарова)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_05.mp3  http://kulichki.com/masha/vysotsky/pesn ... stepi.html
(Аudio в левом верхнем углу)   *ЛЕЖИТ КАМЕНЬ В СТЕПИ* 
			Артуру Макарову 
	Лежит камень в степи,
	А под него вода течёт,
	А на камне написано слово:
	"Кто направо пойдет -
	Ничего не найдёт,
	А кто прямо пойдет -
	Никуда не придёт,
	Кто налево пойдёт -
	Ничего не поймёт
	И ни за грош пропадёт". 
	Перед камнем стоят
	Без коней и без мечей
	И решают: идти иль не надо.
	Был один из них зол,
	Он направо пошёл,
	В одиночку пошёл,-
	Ничего не нашёл -
	Ни деревни, ни сел,-
	И обратно пришёл. 
	Прямо нету пути -
	Никуда не прийти,
	Но один не поверил в заклятья
	И, подобравши подол,
	Напрямую пошёл,-
	Сколько он ни бродил -
	Никуда не добрёл, -
	Он вернулся и пил,
	Он обратно пришёл. 
	Ну а третий - был дурак,
	Ничего не знал и так,
	И пошел без опаски налево.
	Долго ль, коротко ль шагал -
	И совсем не страдал,
	Пил, гулял и отдыхал,
	Ничего не понимал,-
	Ничего не понимал,
	Так всю жизнь и прошагал -
	И не сгинул, и не пропал.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7GFrXO67Ck YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Песня о вещем Олеге  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/41/vv41_14.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_06.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_16.mp3   *Песня о вещем Олеге*  
Как ныне сбирается вещий Олег
Щита прибивать на ворота,
Как вдруг подбегает к нему человек 
И ну шепелявить чего-то. 
"Эх, князь, — говорит ни с того ни с сего, —
Ведь примешь ты смерть от коня своего!" 
Ну только собрался идти он на вы —
Отмщать неразумным хазарам,
Как вдруг прибежали седые волхвы,
К тому же разя перегаром. 
И говорят ни с того ни с сего,
Что примет он смерть от коня своего. 
"Да кто ж вы такие, откуда взялись?! —
Дружина взялась за нагайки. —
Напился, старик, так иди похмелись,
И неча рассказывать байки 
И говорить ни с того ни с сего,
Что примет он смерть от коня своего!" 
Ну, в общем, они не сносили голов —
Шутить не могите с князьями! 
И долго дружина топтала волхвов
Своими гнедыми конями: 
Ишь, говорят ни с того ни с сего,
Что примет он смерть от коня своего! 
А вещий Олег свою линию гнул,
Да так, что никто и не пикнул.
Он только однажды волхвов помянул,
И то саркастически хмыкнул: 
Ну надо ж болтать ни с того ни с сего,
Что примет он смерть от коня своего! 
"А вот он, мой конь, — на века опочил, 
Один только череп остался!.."
Олег преспокойно стопу возложил —
И тут же на месте скончался: 
Злая гадюка кусила его —
И принял он смерть от коня своего. 
...Каждый волхвов покарать норовит, 
А нет бы — послушаться, правда?
Олег бы послушал — ещё один щит
Прибил бы к вратам Цареграда. 
Волхвы-то сказали с того и с сего,
Что примет он смерть от коня своего!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncN4pSsFdAw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_KCNIE9fY4 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_07.mp3   *Лукоморья больше нет...* (Антисказка) 
Лукоморья больше нет,
От дубов простыл и след.
Дуб годится на паркет —
так ведь нет:
Выходили из избы
Здоровенные жлобы,
Порубили все дубы
на гробы. 
Ты уймись, уймись, тоска
У меня в груди!
Это — только присказка,
Сказка — впереди. 
Распрекрасно жить в домах
На куриных на ногах,
Но явился всем на страх
Вертопрах.
Добрый молодец он был:
Бабку Ведьму подпоил,
Ратный подвиг совершил —
дом спалил. 
Ты уймись, уймись, тоска
У меня в груди!
Это — только присказка,
Сказка — впереди. 
Тридцать три богатыря
Порешили, что зазря
Берегли они царя
и моря:
Каждый взял себе надел,
Кур завёл — и в ём сидел,
Охраняя свой удел
не у дел. 
Ободрав зелёный дуб,
Дядька ихний сделал сруб,
С окружающими туп
стал и груб —
И ругался день-деньской
Бывший дядька их морской,
Хоть имел участок свой
под Москвой. 
Ты уймись, уймись, тоска
У меня в груди!
Это — только присказка,
Сказка — впереди. 
Здесь и вправду ходит Кот, 
Как направо — так поёт,
Как налево — так загнёт
анекдот.
Но учёный, сукин сын:
Цепь златую снёс в торгсин
И на выручку — один 
в магазин. 
Как-то раз за божий дар
Получил он гонорар:
В Лукоморье перегар —
на гектар!
Но хватил его удар!
И чтоб избегнуть божьих кар,
Кот диктует про татар
мемуар. 
Ты уймись, уймись, тоска
У меня в груди!
Это — только присказка,
Сказка — впереди. 
И Русалка — вот дела! —
Честь не долго берегла 
И однажды, как смогла,
родила —
Тридцать три же мужика
Не желают знать сынка, 
Пусть считается пока
сын полка. 
Как-то раз один Колдун —
Врун, 
болтун 
и хохотун —
Предложил ей как знаток
дамских струн:
Мол, Русалка, всё пойму
И с дитём тебя возьму...
И пошла она к ему,
как в тюрьму. 
А бородатый Черномор,
Лукоморский первый вор, —
Он давно Людмилу спёр, 
ох хитёр!
Ловко пользуется, тать,
Тем, что может он летать:
Зазеваешься — он хвать
и тикать. 
Ты уймись, уймись, тоска
У меня в груди!
Это — только присказка,
Сказка — впереди. 
А ковёрный самолёт
Сдан в музей в запрошлый год —
Любознательный народ
так и прёт!
И без опаски старый хрыч
Баб ворует, хнычь не хнычь.
Ох, скорей его разбей
паралич! 
"Нету мочи, нету сил! —
Леший как-то недопил,
Лешачиху свою бил
и вопил: 
— Дай рубля, прибью а то!
Я добытчик али кто?!
А не дашь, тады пропью
долото!" 
"Я ли ягод не носил?! —
Снова Леший голосил. —
А коры по скольку кил
приносил!
Надрывался издаля —
Всё твоей забавы для, 
Ты ж жалеешь мне рубля.
Ах ты, тля!" 
И невиданных зверей,
Дичи всякой — нету ей:
Понаехало за ней
егерей...
Так что, значит, не секрет:
Лукоморья больше нет, 
Всё, о чём писал поэт, —
это бред. 
Ты уймись, уймись, тоска, 
Душу мне не рань!
Раз уж это — присказка,
Значит сказка — дрянь.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий "Как по Волге-матушке" YouTube - "Как по Волге-матушке..." Vladimir Vysotsky (Запись М.Шемякина) YouTube - Как по Волгe - Матушке ... Марина Влади /Kak po Volge -Matushke - Поёт Марина Влади YouTube - Волга В Высоцкий Как по Волге матушке  12. 'Как по Волге-матушке...' — на Яндекс.Видео  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_08.mp3 http://inecs.radio-msu.net/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1672.08    *Песня о Волге*  
Как по Волге-матушке, по реке-кормилице —
Всё суда с товарами, струги да ладьи...
И не притомилася, и не надорвалася:
Ноша не тяжёлая — корабли свои. 
Вниз по Волге плавая,
Прохожу пороги я
И гляжу на правые
Берега пологие:
Там камыш шевелится,
Поперёк ломается, 
Справа — берег стелется,
Слева — подымается. 
Волга песни слышала хлеще чем "Дубинушка", 
Вся вода исхлёстана пулями врагов —
И плыла по Матушке наша кровь-кровинушка,
Стыла бурой пеною возле берегов. 
Долго в воды пресные
Лили слёзы строгие
Берега отвесные,
Берега пологие —
Плакали, измызганы
Острыми подковами,
Но теперь зализаны
Эти раны волнами. 
Что-то с вами сделалось, берега старинные,
В коих стены древние, церкви да кремли, 
Словно пробудилися молодцы старинные
И, числом несметные, встали из земли. 
Лапами грабастая,
Корабли стараются —
Тянут баржи с Каспия,
Тянут — надрываются,
Тянут — не оглянутся, 
И на вёрсты многие
За крутыми тянутся
Берега пологие.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LpDloTUx30 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w56yqiwluQ  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_09.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/byl-po ... ryvok.html    *Романс*   *Она была чиста, как снег зимой.*
В грязь соболя! Иди по ним — по праву...
Но вот мне руки жжёт ея письмо —
Я узнаю мучительную правду... 
Не ведал я: смиренье — только маска,
И маскарад закончится сейчас.
Да, в этот раз я потерпел фиаско —
Надеюсь, это был последний раз. 
Подумал я: дни сочтены мои.
Дурная кровь в мои проникла вены:
Я сжал письмо, как голову змеи, —
Сквозь пальцы просочился яд измены. 
Не ведать мне страданий и агоний,
Мне встречный ветер слёзы оботрёт,
Моих коней обида не нагонит,
Моих следов метель не заметёт. 
Итак, я оставляю позади
Под этим серым, неприятным небом
Дурман фиалок, наготу гвоздик
И слёзы вперемешку с талым снегом. 
Москва слезам не верит и слезинкам —
И не намерен больше я рыдать.
Спешу навстречу новым поединкам 
И, как всегда, намерен побеждать!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRJTHx1V44A http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYqEQpW7g4o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hSDVzVaTuY   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_10.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_15.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=979.10 http://rutube.ru/tracks/1662214.html?v= ... 95e99e28d7   *Мои похорона, или Страшный сон очень смелого человека...* 
Сон мне снится — вот те на:
Гроб среди квартиры,
На мои похорона
Съехались вампиры. 
Стали речи говорить —
Всё про долголетие, 
Кровь сосать решили погодить:
Вкусное — на третье. 
В гроб вогнали кое-как,
А самый сильный вурдалак
Всё втискивал, и всовывал, 
И плотно утрамбовывал, 
Сопел с натуги, сплёвывал,
И жёлтый клык высовывал. 
Очень бойкий упырёк
Стукнул по колену,
Подогнал и под шумок
Надкусил мне вену. 
А умудрённый кровосос
Встал у изголовья
И очень вдохновенно произнёс
Речь про полнокровье. 
И почётный караул
Для приличия всплакнул, 
Но я чую взглядов серию
На сонную мою артерию,
А если кто пронзит артерию —
Мне это сна грозит потерею. 
Да вы погодите, спрячьте крюк! 
Да куда же, чёрт, вы!
Ведь я же слышу, что вокруг, 
Значит я не мёртвый. 
Яду капнули в вино,
Ну а мы набросились, 
Опоить меня хотели, но
Опростоволосились. 
А тот, кто в зелье губы клал, 
И в самом деле дуба дал, 
Ну а на меня — как рвотное
То зелье приворотное,
Потому что здоровье у меня добротное
И закусил отраву плотно я. 
Так почему же я лежу,
Дурака валяю?
Ну почему, к примеру, не заржу —
Их не напугаю?! 
Ведь я ж их мог прогнать давно 
Выходкою смелою —
Мне бы взять пошевелиться, но
Глупостей не делаю. 
Безопасный как червяк,
Я лежу, а вурдалак
Со стаканом носится —
Сейчас наверняка набросится, 
Ещё один на шею косится —
Ну, гад, он у меня допросится! 
Кровожадно вопия,
Высунули жалы —
И кровиночка моя
Полилась в бокалы. 
Да вы погодите — сам налью! 
Знаю, знаю — вкусная!..
Ну нате, пейте кровь мою,
Кровососы гнусные! 
А сам и мышцы не напряг,
И не попытался сжать кулак, 
Потому что кто не напрягается,
Тот никогда не просыпается,
Тот много меньше подвергается
И много дольше сохраняется. 
Вот мурашки по спине
Смертные крадутся...
А всего делов-то мне
Было что проснуться! 
...Что? Сказать, чего боюсь?
(А сновиденья тянутся...)
Да того, что я проснусь —
А они останутся!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czNhk0H60S8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdvguko3AH0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyf17gQKtrA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmWs4HFTtNE  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1669.28 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_11.mp3    *От скучных шабашей*
Смертельно уставши,
Две ведьмы идут и беседу ведут:
"Ну что ты, брат-ведьма?" —
"Пойтить посмотреть бы,
Как в городе наши живут!" — 
"Как всё изменилось!
Уже развалилось
Подножие Лысой горы". —
"И молодцы вроде
Давно не заходят — 
Остались одни упыри..." 
Спросил у них леший:
"Вы камо грядеши?" —
"Намылились в город — у нас ведь тоска!" —
"Ах, глупые бабы!
Да взяли хотя бы
С собою меня, старика". 
Ругая друг дружку,
Взошли на опушку.
Навстречу попался им враг-вурдалак.
Он скверно ругался,
Но к им увязался,
Кричал, будто знает что как. 
Те к лешему: как он?
"Возьмём вурдалака!
Но кровь не сосать и прилично вести!"
Тот малость покрякал,
Клыки свои спрятал —
Красавчиком стал, хоть крести. 
Освоились быстро:
Под видом туристов
Попили-поели в кафе "Гранд-отель".
Но леший поганил
Своими ногами —
И их попросили оттель. 
Пока леший брился —
Упырь испарился, 
И леший доверчивость проклял свою.
И ведьмы пошлялись —
И тоже смотались,
Освоившись в этом раю. 
И наверняка ведь
Прельстили бега ведьм:
Там много орут, и азарт на бегах.
И там проиграли
Ни много ни мало —
Три тысячи в новых деньгах. 
Намокший, поблекший,
Насупился леший,
Но вспомнил, что здесь его друг — домовой.
Он начал стучаться:
"Где друг, домочадцы?"
А те отвечали: "Запой". 
Пока ведьмы выли
И всё просадили,
Пока леший пил-надирался в кафе, —
Найдя себе вдовушку,
Выпив ей кровушку,
Спал вурдалак на софе.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - То ли в избу и запеть... YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий То ли в избу, и запеть YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - "То ли - в избу и запеть..."  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=421.10 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.20 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=979.13 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1345.26  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/14/vv14_13.mp3    _Посвящено жене Марине_   *То ли в избу — и запеть*
Просто так, с морозу,
То ли взять да помереть
От туберкулезу, 
То ли выстонать без слов,
То ли — под гитару,
То ли — в сани рысаков
И уехать к "Яру"? 
Вот напасть: то не всласть,
То не в масть карту класть!
То ли счастие украсть,
То ли просто упасть?
В грязь! (Страсть!) 
В никуда навсегда —
Вечное стремленье.
То ли — с неба вода,
То ль — разлив весенний... 
Может, песня — без конца,
Может — без идеи...
А я строю печку в изразцах
Или просто сею. 
Сколько лет счастья нет,
Впереди — красный свет...
Недодаренный букет,
Недопетый куплет...
Бред! 
Назло всем, насовсем — 
Со звездою в лапах,
Без реклам, без эмблем — 
В пимах косолапых... 
Не догнал бы кто-нибудь,
Не учуял запах...
Отдохнуть бы, продыхнуть
Со звездою в лапах! 
Без неё, вне её —
Ничего не моё.
Невесёлое жильё
И быльё — и то её...
Ё-моё!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Visotskiy - Кто кончил жизнь RUS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm_3Yq5ylFw YouTube - Kai aš mažas buvau I Dainininkas Vladimiras Visockis (Владимир Высоцкий) 2 dalis (close-up в голубой рубашке) YouTube - Высоцкий - Кто кончил жизнь трагически - тот истинный поэт (Private) YouTube - Высоцкий - Песня о поэтах (Private)  YouTube - Высоцкий - Песня о поэтах  (Private) YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - О фатальных датах и цифрах YouTube - В.Высоцкий - О фатальных датах и цифрах http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRfTA4h4i0k  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBi8-RoZ2pQ (Полный вариант)  (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHDp1j2toxc  (Private)  RussianDVD.com - Video Stream -  http://www.uklein.narod.ru/video/visotskiy/v_kkzt.rm  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_07.mp3    *О фатальных датах и цифрах*  _Моим друзьям — поэтам_  
Кто кончил жизнь трагически, тот истинный поэт,
А если в точный срок, так в полной мере:
На цифре 26 один шагнул под пистолет,
Другой же — в петлю слазил в "Англетере". 
А в тридцать три Христу — он был поэт, он говорил:
"Да не убий!" Убьёшь — везде найду, мол...
Но — гвозди ему в руки, чтоб чего не сотворил,
Чтоб не писал и чтобы меньше думал. 
С меня при цифре 37 в момент слетает хмель.
Вот и сейчас — как холодом подуло:
Под эту цифру Пушкин подгадал себе дуэль
И Маяковский лёг виском на дуло. 
Задержимся на цифре 37! Коварен Бог —
Ребром вопрос поставил: или — или!
На этом рубеже легли и Байрон, и Рембо, 
А нынешние как-то проскочили. 
Дуэль не состоялась или перенесена,
А в тридцать три распяли, но не сильно,
А в тридцать семь — не кровь, да что там кровь! — и седина
Испачкала виски не так обильно. 
Слабо стреляться?! В пятки, мол, давно ушла душа?!
Терпенье, психопаты и кликуши!
Поэты ходят пятками по лезвию ножа 
И режут в кровь свои босые души! 
На слово "длинношеее" в конце пришлось три "е".
"Укоротить поэта!" — вывод ясен.
И нож в него — но счастлив он висеть на острие,
Зарезанный за то, что был опасен! 
Жалею вас, приверженцы фатальных дат и цифр, —
Томитесь, как наложницы в гареме!
Срок жизни увеличился — и, может быть, концы
Поэтов отодвинулись на время!
___________________________________ 
Fatal Numerology  
Whose death was tragic is a poet. It is true.
And even truer if one was too young.
One at the age of 26 they slew;
Another by his own hand was hung. 
And Christ at 33 - he was a poet. He did say:
"Thou shalt not kill, and if thou kills, I’ll know..."
But nails were driven through his hands, he could no longer pray.
No longer could he write as we all know. 
The number 37 has a sobering effect.
I feel the tiny shivers in my spine.
A duel ended Pushkin’s life at 37, flat.
And Mayakovskiy laid his life down on the line. 
Let’s contemplate this number! Ruthless God,
You put the question bluntly: EITHER/OR?
At this point both Byron and Rimbaud had stopped.
But modern poets plan to live a little more. 
The duel cancelled or perhaps delayed.
At 33 - was crucified, but not too much.
At 37 - no red blood on my temples sprayed,
But only hair grayed, though not as much. 
I am not ready yet to take my own life!
Hold on, bloodthirsty critics! Be discrete.
The pure poets walk barefoot on the steel blade of life -
They cut their bare SOULS ’till they bleed. 
The sentiments of poets must be well-restrained.
To trim a poet is a clear answer.
A quick sharp stab, but he will welcome pain
And be cut out like a nasty cancer. 
I pity numerologists who try to foresee
Anxious, like defendants before trial.
The life expectancy has grown-and may be
The deaths of poets are postponed for a while. 
Yes, long necks are just asking for a noose.
And breast - for target practice, not for glory.
Young death and immortality are bound very loose -
Please, let them enjoy life without hurry. 
© Eugene Derbarmdiker. Translation, 2005 
________________________________ 
On Fatal Dates And Figures  
They are true poets, those who end their days in tragedy,
Especially when they choose well when and where.
At twenty-six, one went and stopped a bullet one fine day,
Another, hanged himself in the Angleterre. 
Or you take Christ - at 33, He was a poet; He said,
"Thou shalt not kill," and generally disabused the rabble.
They nailed Him to the cross - He would be safer dead,
He would not teach or preach or stir up trouble. 
Now, 37... What a gloomy date, and what a cruel
Sign - leaves me sober as a judge, that figure.
At 37, Pushkin went to fight a hopeless duel,
And Mayakovsky pulled the pistol trigger. 
Let’s dwell on this grim figure 37. Yes or no -
Good God would ask point-blank, and few would tarry.
Along this line some good men fell, like Byron or Rimbaud!
Today most bards slip neatly past this barrier. 
The duel is delayed awhile, and sometimes never fought.
At thirty-three, one’s crucified, but slightly.
At thirty-seven, tears are sometimes shed, but blood is not,
One’s hair turns grey, perhaps - but only lightly. 
"Poets chicken out these days - their hearts are in their lyric boots!"
But patience, psychopaths and sullen ghouls!
In these days, too, the poets walk on razors barefoot,
And slash to ribbons naked hearts and souls! 
A poet will stick out his neck, he will torment his heart.
Slash at his neck, this self-appointed angel!
They stick a knife in him, but he is happy to shed blood -
This man ripped up for being such a danger. 
I’m sorry for you all, you hostages of fatal dates.
You are like concubines in harems longing.
Our life expectancy has grown considerably of late -
Perhaps now poets also will last longer. 
© Sergei Roy. Translation, 1990

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjUjJTLv0ug http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6veM91ryU8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWkjpppzMws  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_02.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/38/vv38_21.mp3    *Мой друг уехал в Магадан..*. (И. Кохановскому) 
Мой друг уехал в Магадан —
Снимите шляпу, снимите шляпу!
Уехал сам, уехал сам —
Не по этапу, не по этапу. 
Не то чтоб другу не везло,
Не чтоб кому-нибудь назло,
Не для молвы, что, мол, — чудак, 
А просто так. 
Быть может, кто-то скажет: "Зря!
Как так решиться — всего лишиться!
Ведь там — сплошные лагеря,
А в них — убийцы, а в них — убийцы..." 
Ответит он: "Не верь молве —
Их там не больше чем в Москве!"
Потом уложит чемодан,
И — в Магадан, и — в Магадан. 
Не то чтоб мне не по годам — 
Я б прыгнул ночью из электрички, 
Но я не еду в Магадан,
Забыв привычки, закрыв кавычки. 
Я буду петь под струнный звон
Про то, что будет видеть он,
Про то, что в жизни не видал, —
Про Магадан, про Магадан. 
Мой друг уехал сам собой —
С него довольно, с него довольно, 
Его не будет бить конвой —
Он добровольно, он добровольно. 
А мне удел от Бога дан...
А может, тоже — в Магадан?
Уехать с другом заодно —
И лечь на дно!.. 
И лечь на дно!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9PijBGDbaw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmsTpFK5SoE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwsQ9e_h2M0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1TBR1vs7xo  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_08.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_13.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_11.mp3   *Горизонт*  
Чтоб не было следов, повсюду подмели...
Ругайте же меня, позорьте и трезвоньте:
Мой финиш — горизонт, а лента — край земли, 
Я должен первым быть на горизонте! 
Условия пари одобрили не все 
И руки разбивали неохотно —
Условье таково: чтоб ехать — по шоссе,
И только по шоссе — бесповоротно. 
Наматываю мили на кардан
И еду параллельно проводам, 
Но то и дело тень перед мотором:
То чёрный кот, то кто-то в чём-то чёрном. 
Я знаю, мне не раз в колёса палки ткнут.
Догадываюсь, в чём и как меня обманут.
Я знаю, где мой бег с ухмылкой пресекут
И где через дорогу трос натянут. 
Но стрелки я топлю — на этих скоростях
Песчинка обретает силу пули,
И я сжимаю руль до судорог в кистях —
Успеть, пока болты не затянули! 
Наматываю мили на кардан
И еду вертикально к проводам.
Завинчивают гайки... Побыстрее! —
Не то поднимут трос, как раз где шея. 
И плавится асфальт, протекторы кипят,
Под ложечкой сосёт от близости развязки.
Я голой грудью рву натянутый канат!
Я жив — снимите чёрные повязки! 
Кто вынудил меня на жёсткое пари —
Нечистоплотны в споре и расчётах.
Азарт меня пьянит, но, как ни говори,
Я торможу на скользких поворотах. 
Наматываю мили на кардан
Назло канатам, тросам, проводам.
Вы только проигравших урезоньте,
Когда я появлюсь на горизонте! 
Мой финиш — горизонт — по-прежнему далёк,
Я ленту не порвал, но я покончил с тросом —
Канат не пересёк мой шейный позвонок,
Но из кустов стреляют по колёсам. 
Меня ведь не рубли 
на гонку завели —
Меня просили: "Миг не проворонь ты!
Узнай, а есть предел — там, на краю земли?
И можно ли раздвинуть горизонты?" 
Наматываю мили на кардан.
И пулю в скат влепить себе не дам.
Но тормоза отказывают... Кода! 
Я горизонт промахиваю с хода!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBTqMA0ATBk  16. Баллада о короткой шее — на Яндекс.Видео  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1089.17 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_07.mp3  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 393_17.mp3  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/pol ... orotkoj.ra    *Баллада о короткой шее*  
Полководец с шеею короткой
Должен быть в любые времена:
Чтобы грудь — почти от подбородка,
От затылка — сразу чтоб спина. 
На короткой незаметной шее
Голове удобнее сидеть, 
И душить значительно труднее,
И арканом не за что задеть. 
Но они вытягивают шеи
И встают на кончики носков:
Чтобы видеть дальше и вернее —
Нужно посмотреть поверх голов. 
Всё, теперь он тёмная лошадка, 
Даже если видел свет вдали, 
Поза неустойчива и шатка,
И открыта шея для петли, 
И любая подлая ехидна
Сосчитает позвонки на ней.
Дальше видно, но — недальновидно
Жить с открытой шеей меж людей. 
Но они вытягивают шеи
И встают на кончики носков:
Чтобы видеть дальше и вернее —
Нужно посмотреть поверх голов. 
Голову задрав, плюёшь в колодец,
Сам себя готовишь на убой.
Кстати, настоящий полководец
Землю топчет полною стопой. 
В Азии приучены к засаде —
Допустить не должен полубог,
Чтоб его прокравшиеся сзади
С первого удара сбили с ног. 
А они вытягивают шеи
И встают на кончики носков:
Чтобы видеть дальше и вернее —
Нужно посмотреть поверх голов. 
Чуть отпустят нервы, как уздечка,
Больше не держа и не храня, —
Под ноги пойдёт ему подсечка
И на шею ляжет пятерня. 
Можно, правда, голову тоскливо
Спрятать в плечи и не рисковать,
Только — это очень некрасиво
Втянутою голову держать. 
И они вытягивают шеи
И встают на кончики носков:
Чтобы видеть дальше и вернее —
Нужно посмотреть поверх голов. 
Вот какую притчу о Востоке
Рассказал мне старый аксакал.
"Даже сказки здесь — и те жестоки", —
Думал я и шею измерял.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NCA3DJXOJXg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-_hLbEJfRs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dil-EzgoOYY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bY3PxeCIjY (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_D-3CbSb7E  - С. Говорухин читает В. Высoцкого   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=980.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=511.16  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0013.mp3 http://www.bards.ru/1ram/a_Vysockij_Vla ... vecher.ram http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_08.mp3   _А. Галичу_   *Штормит весь вечер, и, пока*
Заплаты пенные латают
Разорванные швы песка,
Я наблюдаю свысока,
Как волны головы ломают. 
И я сочувствую слегка 
Погибшим им — издалека. 
Я слышу хрип, и смертный стон,
И ярость, что не уцелели, —
Ещё бы: взять такой разгон,
Набраться сил, пробить заслон —
И голову сломать у цели!.. 
И я сочувствую слегка
Погибшим им — издалека. 
Ах, гривы белые судьбы!
Пред смертью словно хорошея,
По зову боевой трубы
Взлетают волны на дыбы,
Ломают выгнутые шеи. 
И мы сочувствуем слегка
Погибшим им — издалека. 
А ветер снова в гребни бьёт
И гривы пенные ерошит.
Волна барьера не возьмёт —
Ей кто-то ноги подсечёт,
И рухнет взмыленная лошадь. 
Мы посочувствуем слегка
Погибшей ей — издалека. 
Придёт и мой черёд вослед —
Мне колют в спину, гонят к краю. 
В душе — предчувствие как бред, 
Что надломлю себе хребет 
И тоже голову сломаю. 
Мне посочувствуют слегка, 
Погибшему, — издалека. 
Так многие сидят в бегах
На берегах — и наблюдают
Внимательно и зорко, как
Другие рядом на камнях
Хребты и головы ломают. 
Они сочувствуют слегка
Погибшим, но — издалека.  
Но в сумерках морского дна,
В глубинах тайных кашалотьих
Родится и взойдёт одна
Неимоверная волна,
На берег ринется она
И наблюдающих поглотит. 
Я посочувствую слегка
Погибшим им — издалека.
_______________________ 
A storm has raged all evening and
While scraps made of sea spray are patching
The ragged seams sewn in the sand
I see below from where I stand
How waves necks break as they go crashing. 
And I feel pity as they die,
A little - and from way up high. 
I hear their croaks and dying gasps
And fury that they didnt make it -
Well, if you have to race so fast,
Step up a gear, crash through the bars,
All to win by a neck, youll break it. 
And I feel pity as they die
A little - and from way up high. 
Oh, fortunes manes white as a sheet!
Still lovelier now death is nearing,
The waves fly up on to their feet
As trumpets of battle entreat -
And break their curved necks as theyre rearing. 
And we feel pity as they die,
A little - and from way up high. 
The breakers crests are struck by squalls
Once more so their foam manes are ruffled;
The wave cant jump clear of the wall,
The frothing horse then trips and falls,
Its legs kicked away in a scuffle. 
And theyll feel pity as it dies,
A little - and from way up high. 
Then Ill be next as from behind
Im forced as if blown by a cyclone
Right to the edge while in my mind
A fevered feeling tells me Im
Doomed too to break my neck and backbone. 
And theyll feel pity as I die,
A little - and from way up high. 
Thus many as the years go by
Sit on the shore and safely watch there,
Attentively, with eagle eye,
How others floundering nearby
Break necks and backbones on the rocks there. 
And they feel pity as they die,
A little - and from way up high. 
But on the gloomy ocean floor,
Where whales inhabit secret hollows,
A wave beyond our ken is born
To rise up and engulf the shore
Till all those who watch it are swallowed.  
And Ill feel pity as they die
A little - and from way up high". 
1973.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-ABh27kxnk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YedLTcYOp18 (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKpqKLYePfM (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOrNmtUwDwE  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o26XOUBb-E http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qbQHIcy0Z8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKi9msipOmM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOu67VAIy5U  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALvdGi42h1E   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_09.mp3  http://youtube.com/watch?v=0sZn5_nJbAc - Поёт Сергей Мазаев     *Банька по-белому* 
Протопи ты мне баньку по-белому, 
Я от белого свету отвык, 
Угорю я — и мне, угорелому,
Пар горячий развяжет язык. 
Протопи, протопи, протопи ты мне баньку, хозяюшка,
Раскалю я себя, распалю,
На полоке, у самого краюшка,
Я сомненья в себе истреблю. 
Разомлею я до неприличности,
Ковш холодный — и всё позади, 
И наколка времён культа личности
Засинеет на левой груди. 
Протопи, протопи, протопи ты мне баньку по-белому, 
Я от белого свету отвык, 
Угорю я — и мне, угорелому,
Пар горячий развяжет язык. 
Сколько веры и лесу повалено,
Сколь изведано горя и трасс!
А на левой груди — профиль Сталина,
А на правой — Маринка анфас. 
Эх, за веру мою беззаветную
Сколько лет отдыхал я в раю!
Променял я на жизнь беспросветную
Несусветную глупость мою. 
Протопи, протопи, протопи ты мне баньку по-белому, 
Чтоб я к белому свету привык, 
Угорю я — и мне, угорелому,
Пар горячий развяжет язык. 
Вспоминаю, как утречком раненько
Брату крикнуть успел: "Пособи!" —
И меня два красивых охранника
Повезли из Сибири в Сибирь. 
А потом, на карьере ли, в топи ли
Наглотавшись слезы и сырца,
Ближе к сердцу кололи мы профили,
Чтоб он слышал, как рвутся сердца. 
Не топи, не топи, не топи ты мне баньку по-белому — 
Я от белого свету отвык, 
Угорю я — и мне, угорелому,
Пар горячий развяжет язык. 
Ох, знобит! От рассказа не тошно вам?
Пар мне мысли прогнал от ума.
Из тумана холодного прошлого
Окунаюсь в горячий туман. 
Застучали мне мысли под темечком:
Получилось, я зря им клеймён.
И хлещу я берёзовым веничком
По наследию мрачных времён. 
Протопи, не топи, протопи ты мне баньку по-белому, 
Я от белого свету отвык, 
Угорю я — и мне, угорелому,
Пар горячий, ковш холодный развяжет язык.
Протопи!...
Не топи!.. 
Протопи!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc8eH85tLe4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0icLgSyjVcs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHGczFNaDP0  (Private)  http://vv.uka.ru/m02a/m02a/07_0377_14.mp3  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1672.18  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_10.mp3  http://vv.kulichki.net/audio/ram/kopi-l ... i-svoi.ram     *Банька по-чёрному* 
Копи!  
    Ладно, мысли свои вздорные копи! 
    Топи!  
    Ладно, баньку мне по-черному топи!
    Вопи!  
    Все равно меня утопишь, но вопи!... 
    Топи. 
    Только баньку мне, как хочешь, натопи.  
        Эх, сегодня я отмоюсь, эх, освоюсь! 
        Но сомневаюсь, что отмоюсь!...  
    Не спи!  
    Где рубаху мне по пояс добыла? 
    Топи!  
    Ох, сегодня я отмоюсь добела! 
    Кропи, 
    В бане стены закопченые кропи. 
    Топи,  
    Слышишь? Баньку мне по-черному топи!  
        Эх, сегодня я отмаюсь, эх, освоюсь! 
        Но сомневаюсь, что отмоюсь!...  
    Кричи!  
    Загнан в угол зельем,словно гончей лось. 
    Молчи, --  
    У меня давно похмелье кончилось! 
    Терпи! -  
    Ты ж сама по дури продала меня! 
    Топи,  
    Чтоб я чист был, как щенок, к исходу дня.  
        Эх, сегодня я отмаюсь, эх, освоюсь! 
        Но сомневаюсь, что отмоюсь!...  
    Купи!  
    Хоть кого-то из охранников купи. 
    Топи! 
    Слышишь! Баньку ты мне раненько топи! 
    Вопи.  
    Все равно меня утопишь, но вопи.
    Топи. 
    Только баньку мне, как хочешь, натопи.  
        Эх, сегодня я отмаюсь, эх, освоюсь! 
        Но сомневаюсь, что отмоюсь!...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjYnelLNcJE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT8dLS8CIWw http://youtube.com/watch?v=8GOkzWR0lBs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c900X3rAHdk  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0010.mp3  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/16/vv16_01.mp3   *Я из дела ушёл...* 
Я из дела ушёл, из такого хорошего дела!
Ничего не унёс — отвалился в чём мать родила.
Не затем что приспичило мне — просто время приспело,
Из-за синей горы понагнало другие дела. 
Мы многое из книжек узнаём,
А истины передают изустно:
"Пророков нет в отечестве своём".
Но и в других отечествах — не густо. 
Растащили меня, но я счастлив, что львиную долю
Получили лишь те, кому я б её отдал и так.
Я по скользкому полу иду, каблуки канифолю,
Подымаюсь по лестнице и прохожу на чердак. 
Пророков нет — не сыщешь днём с огнём, 
Ушли и Магомет, и Заратустра.
Пророков нет в отечестве своём, 
Но и в других отечествах — не густо. 
А внизу говорят — от добра ли, от зла ли, не знаю:
"Хорошо, что ушёл, — без него стало дело верней!"
Паутину в углу с образов я ногтями сдираю,
Тороплюсь — потому что за домом седлают коней. 
Открылся лик — я стал к нему лицом,
И он поведал мне светло и грустно:
"Пророков нет в отечестве твоём, 
Но и в других отечествах — не густо". 
Я влетаю в седло, я врастаю в коня — тело в тело, 
Конь понёс подо мной — я уже закусил удила!
Я из дела ушёл, из такого хорошего дела —
Из-за синей горы понагнало другие дела. 
Скачу — хрустят колосья под конём,
Но ясно различаю из-за хруста:
"Пророков нет в отечестве своём, 
Но и в других отечествах — не густо".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv_cbSJm7dg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icKFUSJsy1I  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1700.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1091.01 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1202.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=418.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=424.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=426.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=875.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=886.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.02  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_02.mp3   *Песня о госпитале*   *Жил я с матерью и батей*
На Арбате — 
здесь бы так! 
А теперь я в медсанбате —
На кровати, 
весь в бинтах... 
Что нам слава, 
что нам Клава —
Медсестра — и белый свет!..
Помер мой сосед, что справа,
Тот, что слева, — ещё нет. 
И однажды, как в угаре,
Тот сосед, что слева, мне
Вдруг сказал: "Послушай, парень,
У тебя ноги-то нет". 
Как же так? Неправда, братцы, 
Он, наверно, пошутил!
"Мы отрежем только пальцы", —
Так мне доктор говорил. 
Но сосед, который слева,
Всё смеялся, всё шутил,
Даже если ночью бредил —
Всё про ногу говорил. 
Издевался: мол не встанешь,
Не увидишь, мол, жены!..
Поглядел бы ты, товарищ,
На себя со стороны! 
Если б был я не калека
И слезал с кровати вниз —
Я б тому, который слева,
Просто горло перегрыз! 
Умолял сестричку Клаву
Показать, какой я стал...
Был бы жив сосед, что справа, —
Он бы правду мне сказал!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-zLJdPTAEE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVWUWtcg1UE http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_04.mp3   *Марш студентов-физиков*  
Тропы ещё в антимир не протоптаны, 
Но, как на фронте, держись ты!
Бомбардируем мы ядра протонами,
Значит мы антиллеристы. 
Нам тайны нераскрытые раскрыть пора —
Лежат без пользы тайны, как в копилке, 
Мы тайны эти с корнем вырвем у ядра —
На волю пустим джинна из бутылки! 
Тесно сплотились коварные атомы —
Ну-ка, попробуй, прорвись ты!
Живо, по коням! В погоню за квантами!
Значит мы каванталеристы. 
Нам тайны нераскрытые раскрыть пора —
Лежат без пользы тайны, как в копилке, 
Мы тайны эти с корнем вырвем у ядра —
На волю пустим джинна из бутылки! 
Пусть не поймаешь нейтрино за бороду
И не посадишь в пробирку, 
Но было бы здорово, 
чтоб Понтекорво
Взял его крепче за шкирку. 
Нам тайны нераскрытые раскрыть пора —
Лежат без пользы тайны, как в копилке, 
Мы тайны эти с корнем вырвем у ядра —
На волю пустим джинна из бутылки! 
Жидкие, твёрдые, газообразные —
Просто, понятно, вольготно!
А с этою плазмой 
дойдёшь до маразма, и
Это довольно почётно. 
Нам тайны нераскрытые раскрыть пора —
Лежат без пользы тайны, как в копилке, 
Мы тайны эти с корнем вырвем у ядра —
На волю пустим джинна из бутылки! 
Молодо-зелено. Древность — в историю!
Дряхлость — в архивах пылится!
Даёшь эту общую эту теорию
Элементарных частиц нам! 
Нам тайны нераскрытые раскрыть пора —
Лежат без пользы тайны, как в копилке, 
Мы тайны эти скоро вырвем у ядра —
На волю пустим джинна из бутылки!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYLEdlcb_AA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUuxGbnPhn4  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=426.05 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_05.mp3   *Песня студентов-археологов*  
Наш Федя с детства связан был с землёю —
Домой таскал и щебень, и гранит...
Однажды он домой принёс такое,
Что папа с мамой плакали навзрыд. 
Студентом Федя очень был настроен
Поднять археологию на щит —
Он в институт притаскивал такое,
Что мы кругом все плакали навзрыд. 
Привёз он как-то с практики
Два ржавых экспонатика
И утверждал, что это древний клад.
Потом однажды в Элисте
Нашёл вставные челюсти
Размером с самогонный аппарат. 
Диплом писал про древние святыни,
О скифах, о языческих богах,
При этом так ругался по-латыни,
Что скифы эти корчились в гробах. 
Он древние строения
Искал с остервенением
И часто диким голосом кричал,
Что есть ещё пока тропа,
Где встретишь питекантропа, —
И в грудь себя при этом ударял. 
Он жизнь решил закончить холостую
И стал бороться за здоровый быт.
"Я, — говорил, — жену найду такую,
Что вы от зависти заплачете навзрыд!" 
Он все углы облазил — и
В Европе был, и в Азии —
И вскоре отыскал свой идеал.
Но идеал связать не мог
В археологии двух строк —
И Федя его снова закопал.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy4aCD7sSi8 - 1967 (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_BhkCGYfDE - 1968 (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9ICnNy9y7A http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILb34tXLcKk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TWfZOTVOCM   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1062.16 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=566.07  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_07.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/35/vv35_03.mp3   *Песня о сентиментальном боксере*   *Удар, удар... Ещё удар...*
Опять удар — и вот
Борис Буткеев (Краснодар)
Проводит апперкот. 
Вот он прижал меня в углу,
Вот я едва ушёл...
Вот апперкот — я на полу,
И мне нехорошо! 
И думал Буткеев, мне челюсть кроша:
И жить хорошо, и жизнь хороша! 
При счёте "семь" я всё лежу —
Рыдают землячки.
Встаю, ныряю, ухожу —
И мне идут очки. 
Неправда, будто бы к концу
Я силы берегу, —
Бить человека по лицу
Я с детства не могу. 
Но думал Буткеев, мне ребра круша:
И жить хорошо, и жизнь хороша! 
В трибунах свист, в трибунах вой:
"Ату его, он трус!"
Буткеев лезет в ближний бой —
А я к канатам жмусь. 
Но он пролез — он сибиряк,
Настырные они, 
И я сказал ему: "Чудак!
Устал ведь — отдохни!" 
Но он не услышал — он думал, дыша,
Что жить хорошо и жизнь хороша. 
А он всё бьёт — здоровый, чёрт! —
Я вижу: быть беде.
Ведь бокс — не драка, это спорт
Отважных и т. д. 
Вот он ударил раз, два, три —
И... сам лишился сил, 
Мне руку поднял рефери,
Которой я не бил. 
Лежал он и думал, что жизнь хороша.
Кому хороша, а кому — ни шиша!
_______________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYDZPycUVno (короткий вариант)  *Удар, удар... Ещё удар...*
Опять удар — и вот
Противник мой — какой кошмар! — 
Проводит апперкот. 
Вот он прижал меня в углу,
Вот я едва ушёл...
Вот апперкот — я на полу,
И мне нехорошо! 
Почему повержен я? 
Почему повален? 
Потому подвержен я 
И сентиментален. 
1966

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QefqsuIO1y8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjRYqF5kPho  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=30046  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/33/vv33_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_10.mp3   *Песня о друге*  
Если друг
оказался вдруг
И не друг, и не враг,
а — так;
Если сразу не разберёшь,
Плох он или хорош, —
Парня в горы тяни —
рискни! 
Не бросай одного
его:
Пусть он в связке в одной
с тобой —
Там поймёшь, кто такой. 
Если парень в горах 
не ах,
Если сразу раскис —
и вниз,
Шаг ступил на ледник —
и сник,
Оступился — и в крик, —
Значит рядом с тобой —
чужой,
Ты его не брани —
гони.
Вверх таких не берут
и тут
Про таких не поют. 
Если ж он не скулил,
не ныл;
Пусть он хмур был и зол,
но шёл,
А когда ты упал
со скал,
Он стонал,
но держал;
Если шёл он с тобой,
как в бой,
На вершине стоял хмельной, —
Значит, как на себя самого,
Положись на него!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Au4a2xWSZc http://youtube.com/watch?v=4f3-7gJQg6Y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJJFfhkyCgI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awosOvFUvGw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQd2tE_3fRA  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_11.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/09/vv09_10.mp3    *ВЕРШИНА*  
Здесь вам не равнина - здесь климат иной. 
Идут лавины одна за одной, 
И здесь за камнепадом ревет камнепад. 
И можно свернуть, обрыв обогнуть,-
Но мы выбираем трудный путь, 
Опасный, как военная тропа.  
Кто здесь не бывал, кто не рисковал -
Тот сам себя не испытал, 
Пусть даже внизу он звезды хватал с небес. 
Внизу не встретишь, как не тянись, 
За всю свою счастливую жизнь 
Десятой доли таких красот и чудес. 
Нет алых роз и траурных лент, 
И не похож на монумент 
Тот камень, что покой тебе подарил. 
Как Вечным огнем, сверкает днём 
Вершина изумрудным льдом, 
Которую ты так и не покорил.  
И пусть говорят - да, пусть говорят! 
Но нет - никто не гибнет зря,
Так - лучше, чем от водки и от простуд. 
Другие придут, сменив уют 
На риск и непомерный труд,-
Пройдут тобой не пройденный маршрут.  
Отвесные стены - а ну, не зевай! 
Ты здесь на везение не уповай. 
В горах ненадежны ни камень, ни лёд, ни скала. 
Надеемся только на крепость рук, 
На руки друга и вбитый крюк, 
И молимся, чтобы страховка не подвела.  
Мы рубим ступени. Ни шагу назад! 
И от напряженья колени дрожат, 
И сердце готово к вершине бежать из груди.
Весь мир на ладони - ты счастлив и нем 
И только немного завидуешь тем, 
Другим - у которых вершина еще впереди.
_____________________________________________   *In the mountains*   The mountains differ a lot from a plain - The avalanche thunders again and again; The landslide is roaring and filling your soul with awe... We might turn away  From the chasm in dismay But we select the hardest way Which is as risky as the path of war!  The mountain crest puts you to test When hazards give you no rest - Your downworld virtues count here no more... Way down below you’ll never meet This magic beauty - a tenth of it! - Which up in the mountains you already saw!  They say with disdain that we are insane, That we all perish just in vain, But it’s much better than from vodka or rum - The others will come,  Quitting lives, so calm, Afraid of no risk or harm - They’ll make it to the top if you succumb!  On vertical ice you may often get stuck; Watch out!  Never count on luck! No cliff and no crag in the mountains ever you trust! Rely on your hand, on the help from your friend And pray that the piton, on which you depend, Inside that rock was driven rather fast! Around the stone, where he rests in peace, There is no ribbon and no wreath And on its top the stone carries no star... The peak in sight Is shining bright With cold icy heavenly light, That very peak you’ve failed to conquer so far!  We’re chipping the steps - no way to retreat! The heart’s running wild in a feverish beat, It’s ready to mount the mountain, so to speak! The world is beneath you - you’re silent and glad And only slightly you envy the lad, Who’s going the first time to make it himself to the peak!  © George Tokarev. Translation, 2001  Edited by _Robert Titterton_     *Summit*   This is not the flatlands - here the climate is different. There are avalanches one after the other, And here are rockslides one after the other. And one can turn back, go around the crevasse, But we choose a difficult path, Dangerous, like an army route.  Whoever wasn’t here, who didn’t risk it - Whoever didn’t test himself, Even if he pulled a star down from the sky. Down below you don’t encounter, you don’t get From your entire, happy life A tenth as many beauties and marvels.  There are no scarlet roses and funeral ribbons, And it’s not at all like a monument That rock that gave you rest. Like an eternal flame that sparkles by day The summit’s emerald ice, Which you just couldn’t conquer.  And let them talk, yes let them talk! But no, no one dies in vain, It’s better than dying from vodka or from a cold. Others will come, trading comfort For risk and immeasureable labor, For you they’ll finish the untravelled march route.  Perpendicular walls, well don’t shout! You can’t rely on luck here. In the mountains neither rock, nor ice, nor cliff are reliable. We trust only in our fortress of arms, In the arms of a friend and a pounded-in piton, And we pray that our insurance hasn’t run out.  We chop out stairs.  Not a step back! And our knees shake from tension, And our hearts on the summit are ready to leap from our chests. The whole world is in our hands - you are happy And only just a bit do you envy those, The others to whom the summit is still up ahead.  © Peter Struwwel. Translation, ?     *Summit ♫*  These aren’t the plains, the climate’s another, One avalanch after the other And rocks scream in pain as down they slide And you can turn back, avoid the wrath, But we choose the difficult path The path of war with danger at our side  He who hasn’t been here himself Hasn’t taken a risk, hasn’t tested the self Even if down there he reached for the stars Down there you’ll never, try as you might Ever set your wondering sight On anything so grand, so wondrous, so bright  No flowers, no laurels, and Looks nothing like a monument The rock that keeps your eternal peace And in the sun, like a fire of fame The ice peak burns with an emerald flame The peak that you weren’t able to tame And let them talk and let them compain But no, no one dies in vain Better here than from drinking and from disease Others will come, trading peaceful deeds For risks and impossible feats And pass, where you were brought to your knees  Vertical drops and danger is near Beware, there is no luck here! Watch out for the rock, for the ice, for the cold We hope only for a decent end For strength, and the hand of a friend And pray for the safety equipment to hold  We chop at the rocks, no going back The knees tremble and the sight goes black And the heart leaps ahead to the mountaintop The world at you feet, no words are enough And you are just slightly envious of Those others, who have yet to stand at the top  © Max Hrabrov. Translation, ?  © Zhenia Sakirski. Performance, http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.en/     *No plain here*   The climate is such, here is not a plain - Comes avalanches’ an infinite chain. And after stone-falls another will roar, - You may take a turn, the precipice round. But difficult ways to choose we’re bound, As dangerous as paths of a war.  Who hasn’t been here, has never risked - That’ never tested self to resist, When even he’s used to moving among the stars: Below you won’t see, try as you may, In all your happiest life some day The beauty and wonders of t’ similar class.  No scarlet roses, no mourning band, It doesn’t remind ’f a monument The stone that for good has granted you rest, - Memorial fire glistening nice The peak with daylight emerald ice - The one you haven’t conquered doing your best. Let them talk it on, yes, talk all it on, But, not for nothing one is gone! It’s better than from alcohol or a cold. The other will come, the comfort run For risking and a hard work done, - Will make it up, the route you couldn’t hold. The vertical cliffs here, try to be quick! Your luck is not trusted, it can play a trick, - As nothing in rocks is safe for a mountaineer, - We only rely on the clutching arm, The friendly hands and hook, your chum, And pray the rope to save us our fear.  We’ re carving the stairs...  Not a step back! And in the strain the laps shaking are slack, And right to the top the heart is in hurry to get. The heaven around!  You’re happy and dumb! But feeling about like envious some People for whom their summit is still ahead.  © Natalie Golightly. Translation, 2000      *This Is Not The Plain*   This is not the plain, it’s a different clime: avalanches roar down time after time, And here the rockfall roars like a waterfall And one could go down, one could go around - but no, we choose the harder ground And like a warpath is the path we call.  Who hasn’t been there, who hasn’t dared, has never tried and proved himself fair No matter that below he plucked stars down from the sky: Below you won’t see, however you strive, in all your long and happy life, One tenth of all such wonders as on high.  Let others cry their own refrain, but here no one dies in vain: ‘Tis better than from vodka or fever’s heat. For others will come, leave the comforts of home, for risk and incredible labour to roam And they will follow the path you did not complete.  No scarlet roses or ribbons sent, and it doesn’t look like a monument, That stone that fate gave to you for your rest. Like the eternal flame, all days the same, the peak shines with emerald ice in your name, That peak that you never did manage to best.  Vertical walls, take care and duck! In the mountains you cannot trust to luck: Here neither stone nor ice nor rock is true. We trust only in the strength of our hands; in our hands, our nailed hooks, and our friends, And we pray that the safeties will hold through.  We cut out steps, dare not step back, and from strain our knees shudder and crack And our hearts break our ribs to pound upwards like drums. The world is before you, you’re happy and mute, and there’s only a little bit of envy in you For those for whom the top is yet to come.  © Tamara Vardomskaya. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVl7-Nmt9os http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXa6rL7GiU8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMYO2PaTaRk  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1200.16 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=398.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=426.11 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=491.10 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=566.12 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=886.15 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.14  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_12.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/33/vv33_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/41/vv41_16.mp3  http://youtube.com/watch?v=ofqlEhE2RKM - "Поёт Иван Ургант, Оркестр креольского танго. Передача на "Первом канале" в день рождения Владимира Высoцкого. 2007 год."   Лариса Лужина слушает и улыбается:  ВВ посвятил эту песню ей.   *Скалолазка*  
Я спросил тебя: "Зачем идёте в гору вы? —
А ты к вершине шла, а ты рвалася в бой. —
Ведь Эльбрус и с самолёта видно здорово..."
Рассмеялась ты — и взяла с собой. 
И с тех пор ты стала близкая и ласковая,
Альпинистка моя, скалолазка моя.
Первый раз меня из трещины вытаскивая,
Улыбалась ты, скалолазка моя! 
А потом за эти проклятые трещины,
Когда ужин твой я нахваливал,
Получил я две короткие затрещины,
Но не обиделся, а приговаривал: 
"Ох, какая же ты близкая и ласковая,
Альпинистка моя, скалолазка моя!.."
Каждый раз меня по трещинам выискивая,
Ты бранила меня, альпинистка моя! 
А потом, на каждом нашем восхождении —
Ну почему ты ко мне недоверчивая?! 
Страховала ты меня с наслаждением,
Альпинистка моя гуттаперчевая! 
Ох, какая ж ты неблизкая, неласковая,
Альпинистка моя, скалолазка моя!
Каждый раз меня из пропасти вытаскивая,
Ты ругала меня, скалолазка моя. 
За тобой тянулся из последней силы я,
До тебя уже мне рукой подать —
Вот долезу и скажу: "Довольно, милая!"
Тут сорвался вниз, но успел сказать: 
"Ох, какая же ты близкая и ласковая,
Альпинистка моя, скалолазка моя!.."
Мы теперь с тобой одной верёвкой связаны —
Стали оба мы скалолазами!
___________________________________________  *Mountain-climbing girl*  
I asked, "Why would you bother to climb up there?"
As you headed off, singing happy songs,
"Mountains look just as beautiful from the air!" 
But you simply laughed, so I tagged along.  
   Oh, how gentle and how sweet you were, 
   My adorable mountain-climbing girl. 
   How you smiled as you pulled me from that crevasse, 
   My remarkable mountain-climbing lass.  
Then, for acting like such a clumsy oaf, 
I received two slaps right upside the head. 
But I knew that I had deserved them both -- 
So took no offense, but demurely said,  
   "Oh, how gentle and how sweet you were, 
   My incredible mountain-climbing girl. 
   How you smiled as you rescued my sorry ass, 
   My magnificent mountain-climbing lass."  
After that, every time we prepared to climb, 
You'd inspect my boots, you'd inspect my pick, 
You'd inspect my grapples and check the line, 
My distrustful mountain-climbing chick.  
   Oh, how scornful and how harsh you were, 
   My irascible mountain-climbing girl. 
   How you frowned as you pulled me from the abyss, 
   My implacable mountain-climbing miss.  
I kept up with you, though my body ached, 
You were straight ahead, just a step away, 
Thought I'd catch up and ask for a little break, 
Then I tripped and fell -- but had time to say,  
   "Oh, you've taken me right atop the world, 
   My invincible mountain-climbing girl. 
   Now, we're roped together in perfect joy: 
   Mountain-climbing girl, mountain-climbing boy."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmhPqmeoxhA http://youtube.com/watch?v=6WfxEPM3u5o http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_13.mp3  *Она была в Париже*.. 
(Л. Лужиной) 
Наверно, я погиб: глаза закрою — вижу.
Наверно, я погиб: робею, а потом 
Куда мне до неё — она была в Париже,
И я вчера узнал — не только в нём одном! 
Какие песни пел я ей про Север Дальний! 
Я думал: вот чуть-чуть — и будем мы на ты, 
Но я напрасно пел "О полосе нейтральной" —
Ей глубоко плевать, какие там цветы. 
Я спел тогда ещё — я думал, это ближе —
"Про юг" и "Про того, кто раньше с нею был"...
Но что ей до меня — она была в Париже, 
И сам Марсель Марсо ей что-то говорил! 
Я бросил свой завод — хоть, в общем, был не вправе, —
Засел за словари на совесть и на страх...
Но что ей до того — она уже в Варшаве, 
Мы снова говорим на разных языках... 
Приедет — я скажу по-польски: "Прошу, пани,
Прими таким как есть, не буду больше петь..."
Но что ей до того — она уже в Иране, 
Я понял: мне за ней, конечно, не успеть! 
Ведь она сегодня здесь, а завтра будет в Осло...
Да, я попал впросак, да, я попал в беду!..
Кто раньше с нею был и тот, кто будет после, —
Пусть пробуют они, я лучше пережду!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=566.15 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=426.14 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=875.12 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=886.19 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.27 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_15.mp3   *Песенка про йогов*  
Чем славится индийская культура?
Ну, скажем, Шива — многорук, клыкаст...
Ещё артиста знаем — Радж Капура
И касту йогов — странную из каст. 
Говорят, что раньше йог
мог,
Ни черта не бравши в рот, —
год, 
А теперь они рекорд
бьют —
Всё едят и целый год
пьют! 
А что же мы? И мы не хуже многих —
Мы тоже можем много выпивать, 
И бродят многочисленные йоги —
Их, правда, очень трудно распознать. 
Очень много может йог
штук:
Вот один недавно лёг
вдруг —
Третий день уже летит
(стыд!),
Ну а йог себе лежит
спит. 
Я знаю, что у них секретов много, 
Поговорить бы с йогом тет-на-тет —
Ведь даже яд не действует на йога:
На яды у него иммунитет. 
Под водой не дышит час —
раз,
Не обидчив на слова —
два,
Но если чует, что старик,
вдруг —
Скажет "стоп!", и в тот же миг —
труп! 
Я попросил подвыпившего йога
(Он бритвы, гвозди ел, как колбасу):
"Послушай, друг, откройся мне — ей-бога,
С собой в могилу тайну унесу!" 
Был ответ на мой вопрос
прост,
Но поссорились мы с ним
в дым, 
Я бы мог открыть ответ
тот,
Но йог велел хранить секрет.
Вот!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H_DtOyfyCs (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yoNofFYkk4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alffmMksZ1M http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho2b67U3az8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_17.mp3   *Песнь о вещей Кассандре*  
Долго Троя в положении осадном
Оставалась неприступною твердыней,
Но троянцы не поверили Кассандре —
Троя, может быть, стояла б и поныне. 
Без умолку безумная девица
Кричала: "Ясно вижу Трою, павшей в прах!"
Но ясновидцев — впрочем, как и очевидцев —
Во все века сжигали люди на кострах. 
И в ночь, когда из чрева лошади на Трою
Спустилась смерть (как и положено — крылата),
Над избиваемой безумною толпою
Кто-то крикнул: "Это ведьма виновата!" 
Без умолку безумная девица
Кричала: "Ясно вижу Трою, павшей в прах!"
Но ясновидцев — впрочем, как и очевидцев —
Во все века сжигали люди на кострах. 
И в эту ночь, и в эту смерть, и в эту смуту,
Когда сбылись все предсказания на славу,
Толпа нашла бы подходящую минуту,
Чтоб учинить свою привычную расправу. 
Без умолку безумная девица
Кричала: "Ясно вижу Трою, павшей в прах!"
Но ясновидцев — впрочем, как и очевидцев —
Во все века сжигали люди на кострах. 
Конец простой — хоть не обычный, но досадный:
Какой-то грек нашёл Кассандрину обитель
И начал пользоваться ей не как Кассандрой,
А как простой и ненасытный победитель. 
Без умолку безумная девица
Кричала: "Ясно вижу Трою, павшей в прах!"
Но ясновидцев — впрочем, как и очевидцев —
Во все века сжигали люди на кострах.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3voi4UWbyk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHYHiFHkYQ4 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_19.mp3   *Про дикого вепря*  
В королевстве, где всё тихо и складно,
Где ни войн, ни катаклизмов, ни бурь,
Появился дикий вепрь огромадный —
То ли буйвол, то ли бык, то ли тур. 
Сам король страдал желудком и астмой:
Только кашлем сильный страх наводил.
А тем временем зверюга ужасный
Коих ел, а коих в лес волочил. 
И король тотчас издал три декрета:
"Зверя надо одолеть, наконец!
Вот кто отважится на это, на это,
Тот принцессу поведёт под венец". 
А в отчаявшемся том государстве
(Как войдёшь — так прямо наискосок)
В бесшабашной жил тоске и гусарстве
Бывший лучший королевский стрелок. 
На полу лежали люди и шкуры,
Пили мёды, пели песни — и тут
Протрубили во дворе трубадуры:
Хвать стрелка — и во дворец волокут. 
И король ему прокашлял: "Не буду
Я читать тебе морали, юнец, 
Вот если завтра победишь чуду-юду,
Так принцессу поведёшь под венец". 
А стрелок: "Да это что за награда?!
Мне бы — выкатить портвейну бадью!
А принцессу мне и даром не надо —
Чуду-юду я и так победю!" 
А король: "Возьмёшь принцессу — и точка!
А не то тебя раз-два и в тюрьму!
Ведь это всё же королевская дочка!.."
А стрелок: "Ну хоть убей — не возьму!" 
И пока король с им так препирался,
Съел уже почти всех женщин и кур
И возле самого дворца ошивался
Этот самый то ли бык, то ли тур. 
Делать нечего — портвейн он отспорил: 
Чуду-юду уложил — и убёг...
Вот так принцессу с королём опозорил
Бывший лучший, но опальный стрелок.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1kHxMvtvN8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdi2Rhh-s_k  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1668.34 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=566.22 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=426.20 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=881.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=886.25  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_22.mp3 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 394_09.mp3 http://bards.ru/1ram/a_Vysockij_Vladimi ... voryat.ram    *Песня-сказка про джинна*  
У вина достоинства, говорят, целебные, 
Я решил попробовать — бутылку взял, открыл...
Вдруг оттуда вылезло чтой-то непотребное:
Может быть, зелёный змий, а может — крокодил! 
Ну, если я чего решил — я выпью-то обязательно, 
Но к этим шуткам отношусь очень отрицательно! 
А оно — зелёное, пахучее, противное —
Прыгало по комнате, ходило ходуном, 
А потом послышалось пенье заунывное —
И виденье оказалось грубым мужиком! 
Ну, если я чего решил — я выпью-то обязательно, 
Но к этим шуткам отношусь очень отрицательно! 
Ведь если б было у меня времени хотя бы час —
Я бы дворников позвал бы с мётлами, а тут
Вспомнил детский детектив — "Старика Хоттабыча" —
И спросил: "Товарищ ибн, как тебя зовут?" 
Ведь если я чего решил — я выпью-то обязательно, 
Но к этим шуткам отношусь очень отрицательно! 
"Так что хитрость, — говорю, — брось свою иудину,
Значит, прямо отвечай: кто тебя послал
И кто загнал тебя сюда, в винную посудину,
От кого скрывался ты и чего скрывал?" 
Тут мужик поклоны бьёт, отвечает вежливо:
"Я не вор и не шпион, я, вообще-то, дух, 
И за свободу за мою — захотите ежли вы —
Изобью для вас любого, можно даже двух!" 
Тут я понял: это — джинн, он ведь может многое,
Он же может мне сказать: "Враз озолочу!"
"Ваше предложение, — говорю, — убогое.
Морды будем после бить — я вина хочу! 
Ну а после — чудеса мне по такому случаю:
Я до небес дворец хочу — ты на то и бес!.."
А он мне: "Мы таким делам вовсе не обучены, 
И кроме мордобитиев — никаких чудес!" 
"Врёшь!" — кричу. "Шалишь!" — кричу. Но и дух — в амбицию, 
Стукнул раз — специалист, видно по нему!
Ну я, конечно, побежал, я позвонил в милицию.
"Убивают, — говорю, — прямо на дому!" 
Вот они подъехали — показали аспиду!
Супротив милиции он ничего не смог:
Вывели болезного, руки ему — за спину,
И с размаху бросили в "чёрный воронок". 
...Что с ним стало? Может быть, он в тюряге мается.
Но чем в бутылке, лучше уж в Бутырке посидеть!
Ну а может, он теперь боксом занимается?
Если будет выступать, я пойду смотреть!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XeQgeyruys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-2pyKXEC-A http://youtube.com/watch?v=RwMC1jNuvd0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4oIZdxQkSA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZwljzrEiYk (полная версия) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlJ3crzvElQ   *Песня о переселении душ* и интервью с "буржуазным" корреспондентом http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs2/vv1007.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_14.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09    *Песенка о переселении душ ♫* 
Кто верит в Магомета, кто - в Аллаха, кто - в Иисуса,
Кто ни во что не верит - даже в черта, назло всем, -
Хорошую религию придумали индусы:
Что мы, отдав концы, не умираем насовсем. 
Стремилась ввысь душа твоя -
Родишься вновь с мечтою,
Но если жил ты как свинья -
Останешься свиньею. 
Пусть косо смотрят на тебя - привыкни к укоризне, -
Досадно - что ж, родишься вновь на колкости горазд.
И если видел смерть врага еще при этой жизни,
В другой тебе дарован будет верный зоркий глаз. 
Живи себе нормальненько -
Есть повод веселиться:
Ведь, может быть, в начальника
Душа твоя вселится.  _Такие ситуации! Простор воображению!
Был гордым и почтенным, а родился дураком.
А если мало радует такое положение,
Скажи ещё спасибо, что не сделался скотом. 
Уж лучше сразу в дело, чем
Копить свои обиды,
Ведь если будешь мелочен,
Докатишься до гниды._  
Пускай живешь ты дворником - родишься вновь прорабом,
А после из прораба до министра дорастешь, -
Но, если туп, как дерево - родишься баобабом
И будешь баобабом тыщу лет, пока помрешь. 
Досадно попугаем жить,
Гадюкой с длинным веком, -
Не лучше ли при жизни быть
Приличным человеком? 
Так кто есть кто, так кто был кем? - мы никогда не знаем.
С ума сошли генетики от ген и хромосом.
Быть может, тот облезлый кот - был раньше негодяем,
А этот милый человек - был раньше добрым псом. 
Я от восторга прыгаю,
Я обхожу искусы, -
Удобную религию
Придумали индусы!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGxmkliAwVo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg75Hyc8ZDs  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_11.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/18/vv18_12.mp3   *Песенка про прыгуна в длину*  
Что случилось, почему кричат?
        Почему мой тренер завопил?
        Просто - восемь сорок результат,-
        Правда, за черту переступил. 
    Ох, приходится до дна ее испить -
    Чашу с ядом вместо кубка я беру,-
    Стоит только за черту переступить -
    Превращаюсь в человека-кенгуру. 
        Что случилось, почему кричат?
        Почему соперник завопил?
        Просто - ровно восемь шестьдесят,-
        Правда, за черту переступил. 
    Что же делать мне, как быть, кого винить -
    Если мне черта совсем не по нутру?
    Видно, негру мне придется уступить
    Этот титул человека-кенгуру. 
        Что случилось, почему кричат?
        Стадион в единстве завопил...
        Восемь девяносто, говорят,-
        Правда, за черту переступил. 
    Посоветуйте, вы все, ну как мне быть?
    Так и есть, что негр титул мой забрал.
    Если б ту черту да к черту отменить -
    Я б Америку догнал и перегнал! 
        Что случилось, почему молчат?
        Комментатор даже приуныл.
        Восемь пять - который раз подряд,-
        Значит - за черту не заступил.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlw48AF3MZ0  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15   *Песня Билла Сиггера*  
"А эту песню я делал для кино, причем этот фильм на тему… на фантастическую тему, и еще
действие этой картины происходит в одной из западных стран. Поэтому мне было совсем
тяжело это делать (я совсем не знаю, как там живут), и потом - вон, про фантастику…
Довольно сложно. И в результате всё-таки они меня попросили написать песню, которую
должны спеть такие… бродячая труппа актеров, хиппи, что ли, когда к ним прилетает главный
герой. Он падает к ним как-то, и они должны встретить его. И они встречают его такой
странной песней, которая называется «Вот это да!»   *Вот это да, вот это да*!
Сквозь мрак и вечность-решето,
Из зала Страшного Суда
Явилось то — не знаю что. 
Играйте туш!
Быть может, он 
Умерший муж
Несчастных жён,
Больных детей
Больной отец,
Шальных вестей
Шальной гонец. 
Вот это да, вот это да!
Явилось то — не знаю что,
Как снег на голову сюда
Упал тайком инкогнито. 
Но кто же он?
Хитрец и лгун?
Или шпион,
Или колдун?
Каких дворцов
Он господин,
Каких отцов
Заблудший сын? 
Вот это да, вот это да!
И я спросил, как он рискнул:
Из ниоткуда в никуда
Перешагнул, перешагнул? 
Он мне: "Внемли!"
И я внимал,
Что он с Земли
Вчера сбежал,
Сказал: "Нырну
Я в гладь и тишь!"
Но в тишину
Без денег — шиш.
Мол прошмыгну
Как мышь, как вошь,
Но в тишину
Не прошмыгнёшь! 
Вот это да, вот это да!
Он повидал печальный край,
В аду — бардак и лабуда,
И он опять — в наш грешный рай. 
Итак, оттуда
Он удрал,
Его Иуда
Обыграл —
И в тридцать три,
И в сто одно.
Смотри, смотри!
Он видел дно,
Он видел ад,
Но сделал он
Свой шаг назад —
И воскрешён! 
Вот это да, вот это да!
Вскричал петух — и пробил час.
Смотрите: бог, суперзвезда,
Он — среди нас, он — среди нас. 
Владыка тьмы
Его отверг,
Но примем мы —
Он человек.
Душ не губил
сей славный муж,
Самоубий-
ство — просто чушь,
Хоть это дё-
шево 
и враз —
Не проведёшь
его 
и нас. 
Вот это да!
_____________________  YouTube   *ПЕСНЯ БИЛЛА СИГГЕРА.* 
Вот это да, вот это да!
Сквозь мрак и вечность-решето,
Из зала Страшного суда
Явилось то - не знаю что. 
Играйте туш!
Быть может, он -
Умерший муж
Несчастных жен,
Больных детей
Больной отец,
Благих вестей
Шальной гонец. 
Вот это да, вот это да!
Спустился к нам - не знаем кто,-
Как снег на голову суда,
Упал тайком, инкогнито! 
Но кто же он?
Хитрец и лгун?
Или - шпион,
Или колдун?
Каких дворцов
Он господин,
Каких отцов
Заблудший сын? 
Вот это да, вот это да!
И я спросил, как он рискнул,-
Из ниоткуда в никуда
Перешагнул, перешагнул? 
Он мне: "Внемли!"
И я внимал,
Что он с Земли
Вчера сбежал,
Решил: "Нырну
Я в гладь и тишь!"
Но в тишину
Без денег - шиш!
Мол, прошмыгну
Как мышь, как вошь,
Но в тишину
Не прошмыгнешь! 
Вот это да, вот это да!
Он повидал печальный край,-
В аду - бардак и лабуда,-
И он опять - в наш грешный рай. 
Итак, оттуда
Он удрал,
Его Иуда
Обыграл -
И в "тридцать три",
И в "сто одно".
Смотри, смотри!
Он видел дно,
Он видел ад,
Но сделал он
Свой шаг назад -
И воскрешен! 
Вот это да, вот это да!
Прошу любить, играйте марш!
Мак-Кинли - маг, суперзвезда,
Мессия наш, мессия наш! 
Владыка тьмы
Его отверг,
Но примем мы -
Он человек!
Душ не губил
Сей славный муж,
Самоубий-
ство - просто чушь,
Хоть это де-
шево и враз -
Не проведешь
Его и нас! 
Вот это да, вот это да!
Вскричал петух, и пробил час.
Мак-Кинли - бог, суперзвезда,-
Он - среди нас, он - среди нас! 
Он рассудил,
Что Вечность - хлам,
И запылил
На свалку к нам.
Он даже спьяну
Не дурил,
Марихуану
Не курил,
И мы хотим
Отдать концы,
Мы бегством мстим,
Мы - беглецы! 
Вот это да! Вот это да!
1974.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4sxS2UAnPk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pZLJXd1M1w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-GvFOF1t-Q  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1112.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=397.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=9.07  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/20/vv20_06.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/30/vv30_01.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06    *Этот день будет первым всегда и везде...* 
Этот день будет первым всегда и везде —
Пробил час, долгожданный серебряный час:
Мы ушли по весенней высокой воде,
Обещанием помнить и ждать заручась. 
По горячим следам мореходов живых и экранных,
Что пробили нам курс через рифы, туманы и льды,
Мы под парусом белым идём с океаном на равных
Лишь в упряжке ветров, не терзая винтами воды. 
Впереди — чудеса неземные!
А земле, чтобы ждать веселей,
Будем честно мы слать позывные —
Эту вечную дань кораблей. 
Говорят, будто парусу реквием спет,
Чёрный бриг за пиратство в музей заточён,
Бросил якорь в историю стройный корвет,
Многотрубные увальни вышли в почёт. 
Но весь род моряков — сколько жив — до седьмого колена
Будет помнить о тех, кто ходил на накале страстей.
И текла за кормой добела раскалённая пена,
И щадила судьба непутёвых своих сыновей. 
Впереди — чудеса неземные!
А земле, чтобы ждать веселей,
Будем честно мы слать позывные —
Эту вечную дань кораблей. 
Материк безымянный не встретим вдали,
Островам не присвоим названий своих —
Все открытые земли давно нарекли
Именами великих людей и святых. 
Расхватали открытья — мы ложных иллюзий не строим, 
Но стекает вода с якорей, как живая вода.
Ничего, не беда — мы в себе эти земли откроем, 
И на берег сойдём — и останемся там навсегда. 
Не смыкайте же век, рулевые, —
Вдруг расщедрится серая мгла —
На "Летучем Голландце" впервые
Запалят ради нас факела!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdkIYzUXMEM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqsiraPLbSg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ja7jJrVSIk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbcXXUPq8xA  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1673.12 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/20/vv20_07.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/30/vv30_02.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08   *Вы в огне и на море вовеки не сыщете брода...* 
Вы в огне и на море вовеки не сыщете брода, 
Мы его и не ждём — не за лёгкой добычей пошли.
Провожая закат, мы живём ожиданьем восхода
И, влюблённые в море, живём ожиданьем земли. 
Помнишь детские сны о походах Великой Армады,
Абордажи, бои, паруса — и под ложечкой ком?..
Всё сбылось: "Становись! Становись!" — раздаются команды.
Это требует море: скорей становись моряком! 
Наверху, впереди — злее ветры, багровее зори, 
Только сверху — видней, впереди же — исход и земля.
Вы матросские робы, кровавые ваши мозоли
Не забудьте, запомните, даже надев кителя! 
По сигналу "Пошёл!" оживают продрогшие реи,
Горизонт опрокинулся, мачты упали ничком.
Становись, становись, становись человеком скорее! 
Это значит на море — скорей становись моряком! 
Поднимаемся в небо по вантам, как будто по вехам, —
Там и ветер живой — он кричит, а не шепчет тайком:
"Становись, становись, становись, становись человеком!"
Это значит на море — скорей становись моряком! 
Чтоб отсутствием долгим вас близкие не попрекали,
Не грубейте душой, ставьте палки в колёса судьбе, (и не будьте покорны судьбе)
Оставайтесь, ребята, людьми, становясь моряками;
Становясь капитаном, храните матроса в себе!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQJK-kLXV6s http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKbnR8RVugg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Iabvf3a1y4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8d_DsqiFP8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/20/vv20_09.mp3   *Шторм*  
Мы говорим не "штормы", а "шторма" —
Слова выходят коротки и смачны.
"Ветра" — не "ветры" — сводят нас с ума,
Из палуб выкорчёвывая мачты. 
Мы на приметы наложили вето —
Мы чтим чутьё компасов и носов.
Упругие, тугие мышцы ветра
Натягивают кожу парусов. 
На чаше звёздных — подлинных — Весов
Седой Нептун судьбу решает нашу,
И стая псов, голодных Гончих Псов,
Надсадно воя, гонит нас на Чашу. 
Мы призрак легендарного корвета,
Качаемся в созвездии Весов.
И словно заострились струи ветра —
И вспарывают кожу парусов. 
По курсу — тень другого корабля,
Он шёл, и в штормы хода не снижая.
Глядите — вон болтается петля
На рее, по повешенным скучая! 
С ним Провиденье поступило круто:
Лишь вечный штиль — и прерван ход часов, 
Попутный ветер словно бес попутал —
Он больше не находит парусов. 
Нам кажется мы слышим чей-то зов —
Таинственные чёткие сигналы...
Не жажда славы, гонок и призов
Бросает нас на гребни и на скалы — 
Изведать то, чего не ведал сроду, 
Глазами, ртом и кожей пить простор!..
Кто в океане видит только воду —
Тот на земле не замечает гор. 
Пой, ураган, нам злые песни в уши,
Под череп проникай и в мысли лезь,
Лей звёздный дождь, вселяя в наши души
Землёй и морем вечную болезнь!

----------


## Lampada

http://repka.tv/video/2878/ http://youtube.com/watch?v=UFVufGzaUvI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YANLy-Fuzqo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc35jAhnUYc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHnXu6HRXFQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IqbCVhrMxo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5QDm01sMTc (мало известный вариант песни) http://vv.nexus.org/vv/20/vv20_10.mp3   *Одна научная загадка или Почему аборигены съели Кука* 
Не хватайтесь за чужие талии,
Вырвавшись из рук 
своих подруг!
Вспомните, как к берегам Австралии
Подплывал покойный ныне Кук, 
Как, в кружок усевшись под азалии,
Поедом — с восхода до зари —
Ели в этой солнечной Австралии
Друга дружку злые дикари. 
Но почему аборигены съели Кука?
За что — неясно, молчит наука.
Мне представляется совсем простая штука:
Хотели кушать — и съели Кука! 
Есть вариант, что ихний вождь — большая бука —
Сказал, что очень вкусный кок на судне Кука...
Ошибка вышла — вот о чём молчит наука:
Хотели — кока, а съели — Кука! 
И вовсе не было подвоха или трюка —
Вошли без стука, 
почти без звука, 
Пустили в действие дубинку из бамбука:
Тюк! прямо в темя — и нету Кука! 
Но есть, однако же, ещё предположенье,
Что Кука съели из большого уваженья, 
Что всех науськивал колдун — хитрец и злюка:
"Ату, ребята, хватайте Кука! 
Кто уплетёт его без соли и без лука,
Тот сильным, смелым, добрым будет — вроде Кука!"
Комуй-то под руку попался каменюка,
Метнул, гадюка, — и нету Кука! 
А дикари теперь заламывают руки,
Ломают копия, ломают луки,
Сожгли и бросили дубинки из бамбука —
Переживают, что съели Кука!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiD3adUvzSc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_DN6rB5Nd8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5JLNjl07pU  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_01.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0000--/0012/00_0012_03.mp3   *Татуировка*  
Не делили мы тебя и не ласкали,
А что любили — так это позади, 
Я ношу в душе твой светлый образ, Валя,
А Лёша выколол твой образ на груди. 
И в тот день, когда прощались на вокзале,
Я тебя до гроба помнить обещал, 
Я сказал: "Я не забуду в жизни Вали!" —
"А я — тем более!" — мне Лёша отвечал. 
И теперь реши, кому из нас с ним хуже,
И кому трудней — попробуй разбери:
У него — твой профиль выколот снаружи,
А у меня — душа исколота снутри. 
И когда мне так уж тошно, хоть на плаху
(Пусть слова мои тебя не оскорбят),
Я прошу, чтоб Лёша расстегнул рубаху,
И гляжу, гляжу часами на тебя. 
Но недавно мой товарищ, друг хороший, —
Он беду мою искусством поборол:
Он скопировал тебя с груди у Лёши
И на грудь мою твой профиль наколол. 
Знаю я, своих друзей чернить неловко,
Но ты мне ближе и роднее оттого,
Что моя (верней — твоя) татуировка
Много лучше и красивше, чем его! 
Но моя (верней — твоя) татуировка
Много лучше и красивше, чем его!
_________________________________________________
Tattoo 
       We didn't share you and didn't fondle
As for we loved you - so, it's behind
Valya, I keep your light image in my soul
And Alex pricked your image on his left breast side. 
On that day when we was parting at the station
I promised to remember you till death.
I said: "I won't ever forget Valya!" 
"Me even more", - Alex replied for that. 
And now solve - for whom of us it's harder
And for whom of us it's worse - try to decide:
As for him - your profile's pricked outside him
And as for me - my soul's stung inside. 
And when I'm so sick I wish to be beheaded
Don't get insulted by my words, I beg you,
I ask Alex that he undo his long shirt
And for hours I look, I look at you. 
But, recently, my good friend and comrade
Has overcome my trouble by the skill.
From Alex's breast he copied out you
And he pricked your profile on my breast skin. 
It's embarassing to blacken friends, I know 
But you're closer and more intimate for me
'Cause my tattoo, well, 'cause your tattoo is
So mush better and more beautiful than his. 
But my tattoo, well, but your tattoo is 
So mush better and more beautiful than his. 
Translated by Kriulin Felix

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z45XnJLQ358 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALms5OF0WvA  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=489.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1699.28 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1200.04 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_02.mp3    *Я был душой дурного общества...* 
Я был душой дурного общества.
И я могу сказать тебе:
Мою фамилью-имя-отчество
Прекрасно знали в КГБ. 
В меня влюблялася вся улица
И весь Савёловский вокзал.
Я знал, что мной интересуются,
Но всё равно пренебрегал. 
Свой человек я был у скокарей,
Свой человек — у щипачей, 
И гражданин начальник Токарев
Из-за меня не спал ночей. 
Ни разу в жизни я не мучился
И не скучал без крупных дел, 
Но ктой-то там однажды скурвился, 
ссучился,
Шепнул, навёл — и я сгорел. 
Начальник вёл себя не въедливо
И на допросы вызывал, 
А я всегда ему приветливо
И очень скромно отвечал: 
"Не брал я на душу покойников,
И не испытывал судьбу, 
И я, начальник, спал спокойненько,
И весь ваш МУР видал в гробу!" 
Но дело не было отложено,
И огласили приговор —
И дали всё, что мне положено,
Плюс пять мне сделал прокурор. 
Мой адвокат хотел по совести
За мой такой весёлый нрав, 
А прокурор просил всей строгости 
И был, по-моему, не прав. 
С тех пор заглохло моё творчество,
Я стал скучающий субъект.
Зачем мне быть душою общества,
Когда души в ём вовсе нет!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyv-nkWsS7k http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=489.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.08 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_08.mp3   *Позабыв про дела и тревоги...* 
Позабыв про дела и тревоги
И не в силах себя удержать,
Так люблю я стоять на дороге
И запоздалых прохожих пугать! 
"Гражданин, разрешите папиросу!" —
"Не курю. Извините, пока!"
И тогда я так просто, без спросу
Отбираю у дяди "бока". 
Сделав вид, что уж всё позабыто,
Отбежав на полсотни шагов,
Обзовёт меня дядя бандитом,
Хулиганом — и будет таков. 
Если ж женщину я повстречаю —
У неё не прошу закурить,
А спокойно ей так намекаю,
Что ей некуда больше спешить... 
Позабыв про дела и тревоги
И не в силах себя удержать,
Так люблю я стоять у дороги!..
Только лучше б мне баб не встречать!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wDjQjYiwHI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9BnlP_2Kgg http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_10.mp3    *Я в деле, и со мною нож...* 
Я в деле, и со мною нож —
И в этот миг меня не трожь,
А после я всегда иду в кабак.
И кто бы что ни говорил,
Я сам добыл — и сам пропил.
И дальше буду делать точно так. 
Ко мне подходит человек
И говорит: "В наш трудный век
Таких, как ты, хочу уничтожать!"
А я парнишку наколол —
Не толковал и запорол.
И дальше буду так же поступать.
А я парнишку наколол —
Потолковал да запорол.
И дальше буду так же поступать. 
Ты хочешь просто говорить —
Садись со мной и будем пить, 
Мы всё с тобой обсудим и решим.
Но хочешь если так, как он, —
У нас для всех один закон.
И дальше он останется таким.  
Но если хочешь так, как он, —
У нас для всех один закон.
И дальше он останется таким.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN56JEQXP0w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl8jW6KPhGg http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_21.mp3 
Стихи *Юза Алешковского﻿*    *Товарищ Сталин* 
Товарищ Сталин - Вы большой ученый,
В языкознании познавший толк,
А я простой совейский заключенный
И мой товарищ - серый брянский волк.
А я простой совейский заключенный
И мой товарищ - серый брянский волк. 
За что сижу, по совести, не знаю,
Но прокуроры, видимо, правы.
И так сижу я в Туруханском крае,
Где при царе бывали в ссылке Вы.
И так сижу я в Туруханском крае,
Где при царе бывали в ссылке Вы. 
И вот сижу я в Туруханском крае,
Где конвоиры строги и грубы,
Я это всё, конечно, понимаю,
Как обостренье классовой борьбы.
Я это всё, конечно, понимаю,
Как обостренье классовой борьбы. 
То дождь, то снег, то мошкара над нами,
А мы в тайге с утра и до утра,
Вы здесь из искры раздували пламя,
Спасибо Вам, я греюсь у костра.
Вы здесь из искры раздували пламя,
Спасибо Вам, я греюсь у костра. 
Я вижу Вас, как Вы в партийной кепке
И в кителе идете на парад,
Мы рубим лес, и сталинские щепки,
Как раньше, во все стороны летят.
Мы рубим лес, и сталинские щепки,
Как раньше, во все стороны летят. 
Вчера мы хоронили двух марксистов,
Мы их не накрывали кумачом.
Один из них был правым уклонистом,
Второй, как оказалось, ни при чем.
Один из них был правым уклонистом,
Второй, как оказалось, ни при чем. 
Живите ж тыщу лет, товарищ Сталин,
И как бы трудно не было бы мне
Я знаю будет много чугуна и стали
На душу населения в стране.
Я знаю будет много чугуна и стали
На душу населения в стране.

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_22.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   *Рано утром проснёшься*
И раскроешь газеты, -
На последней странице
Золотые слова:
Это Клим Ворошилов
Даровал нам _слабоду_!..
И теперь на _слабоде_
Вы увидите нас. 
Рано утром проснёшься,
На поверку построят.
Вызывают: - Васильев! -
И выходишь вперед.
Это Клим Ворошилов
И братишка Будённый
Даровали _слабоду_,
И их любит народ!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWTrpyN2-Fo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X73UjhzVKuE (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw3CgEkVLU4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Sc78mny0JE  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day2/00_0275_02_5.mp3   *Я стою — стою спиною к строю...* 
Я стою — стою спиною к строю.
Только добровольцы — шаг вперёд!
Нужно провести разведку боем, 
Для чего — да кто ж там разберёт... 
Так, кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
Да, ещё этот тип 
Из второго батальона! 
Мы ползём, к ромашкам припадая.
Ну-ка, старшина, не отставай!
Ведь на фронте два передних края:
Наш, а вот он — их передний край. 
Так, кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И ещё этот тип 
Из второго батальона! 
Проволоку грызли "безопаски".
Ночь, темно и не видать ни зги.
В двадцати шагах — чужие каски, 
С той же целью — защитить мозги. 
Так, кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
Да, ещё этот тип 
Из второго батальона. 
Скоро будет "Надя с шоколадом" —
В шесть они подавят нас огнём.
Хорошо, нам этого и надо.
С богом, потихонечку начнём! 
Так, с кем в другой раз идти?
Так, Борисов... Где Леонов? 
Эй, ты!.. Жив... Эй, ты, тип 
Из второго батальона!  
Пулю для себя не оставляю.
Дзот накрыт и рассекречен дот...
А этот тип, которого не знаю,
Очень хорошо себя ведёт. 
С кем обратно ползти?
Где Борисов?.. Где Леонов?..
Правда жив этот тип 
Из второго батальона! 
...Я стою спокойно перед строем —
В этот раз стою к нему лицом.
Кажется, чего-то удостоен,
Награждён и назван молодцом. 
С кем в другой раз ползти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов?
И парнишка затих
Из второго батальона...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbImppGS5-U http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oHtcpTc_u0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31IRbRBd3og  http://vv.uka.ru/m02a/m02a/07_0378_07.mp3  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_04.mp3    *Баллада о гипсе* (_В. Абдулову_)  
Нет острых ощущений — всё старьё, гнильё и хлам, 
Того гляди, с тоски сыграю в ящик.
Балкон бы, что ли, сверху иль автобус — пополам, —
Вот это дело, это подходяще! 
Повезло! Наконец повезло! —
Видел бог, что дошёл я до точки! —
Самосвал в тридцать тысяч кило
Мне скелет раздробил на кусочки! 
Вот лежу я на спине —
загипсованный, 
Каждый член у мене —
расфасованный
По отдельности,
до исправности —
Всё будет в цельности
и в сохранности! 
Эх, жаль, что не роняли вам на череп утюгов, 
Скорблю о вас — как мало вы успели! 
Ах, это просто прелесть — сотрясение мозгов,
Ах, это наслажденье — гипс на теле! 
Как броня — на груди у меня,
На руках моих — крепкие латы, 
Так и хочется крикнуть: "Коня мне, коня!" —
И верхом ускакать из палаты! 
И лежу я на спине —
весь загипсованный, 
Каждый член у мене —
расфасованный
По отдельности,
до исправности —
Всё будет в цельности
и в сохранности! 
Задавлены все чувства, лишь для боли нет преград, 
Ну что ж, мы часто сами чувства губим, 
Зато я, как ребенок, — весь спелёнутый до пят
И окружённый человеколюбием! 
Под влияньем сестрички ночной
Я любовию к людям проникся —
И, клянусь, до доски гробовой
Я б остался невольником гипса! 
И вот лежу я на спине —
загипсованный, 
Каждый член у мене —
расфасованный
По отдельности,
до исправности —
Всё будет в цельности
и в сохранности! 
Вот хорошо б ещё, чтоб мне не видеть прежних снов:
Они — как острый нож для инвалида.
Во сне я рвусь наружу из-под гипсовых оков,
Мне снятся свечи, рифмы и коррида... 
Ах, надежна ты, гипса броня,
От того, кто намерен кусаться!
Но одно угнетает меня:
Что никак не могу почесаться,  
Что лежу я на спине —
весь загипсованный, 
Что каждый член у мене —
расфасованный
По отдельности,
до исправности.
Всё будет в цельности
и в сохранности! 
Вот, я давно здоров, но не намерен гипс снимать:
Пусть руки стали чем-то вроде бивней,
Пусть ноги истончали — мне на это наплевать, —
Зато кажусь значительней, массивней! 
Я под гипсом хожу ходуном,
Я наступаю на пятки прохожим, 
А мне удобней казаться слоном
И себя ощущать толстокожим! 
И вот по жизни я иду —
загипсованный, 
Каждый член у мене —
расфасованный
По отдельности,
до исправности —
Всё будет в цельности
и в сохранности!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEcZOANaDhg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDpV-7rKKq4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27xOqdP25H0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL2VOje15H8  (подборка частных фотографий)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_03.mp3   *Товарищи учёные* 
Товарищи учёные, доценты с кандидатами!
Замучились вы с иксами, запутались в нулях,
Сидите там, разлагаете молекулы на атомы,
Забыв, что разлагается картофель на полях. 
Из гнили да из плесени бальзам извлечь пытаетесь
И корни извлекаете по десять раз на дню...
Ох, вы там добалуетесь, ох, вы доизвлекаетесь,
Пока сгниёт-заплесневеет картофель на корню! 
Значит так: автобусом до Сходни доезжаем,
А там — рысцой, и не стонать!
Небось картошку все мы уважаем, 
Когда с сальцой её намять. 
Вы можете прославиться почти на всю Европу, коль
С лопатами проявите здесь свой патриотизм, 
А то вы всем кагалом там набросились на опухоль,
Собак ножами режете, а это — бандитизм! 
Товарищи учёные, кончайте поножовщину,
Бросайте ваши опыты, гидрид и ангидрид:
Садитесь, вон, в полуторки, валяйте к нам в Тамбовщину, 
А гамма-излучение денёк повременит. 
Значит так: автобусом к Тамбову подъезжаем,
А там — рысцой, и не стонать!
Небось картошку все мы уважаем, 
Когда с сальцой её намять. 
К нам можно даже с семьями, с друзьями и знакомыми —
Мы славно тут разместимся, и скажете потом,
Что бог, мол, с ними, с генами, бог с ними, с хромосомами,
Мы славно поработали и славно отдохнём! 
Товарищи учёные, эйнштейны драгоценные,
Ньютоны ненаглядные, любимые до слёз!
Ведь лягут в землю общую остатки наши бренные, 
Земле — ей всё едино: апатиты и навоз. 
Так приезжайте, милые, — рядами и колоннами!
Хотя вы все там химики и нет на вас креста,
Но вы ж ведь там задохнетесь за синхрофазотронами, 
А тут места отличные — воздушные места! 
Товарищи учёные, не сумлевайтесь, милые:
Коль что у вас не ладится — ну, там, не тот аффект, —
Мы мигом к вам заявимся с лопатами и с вилами,
Денёчек покумекаем — и выправим дефект!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Песенка про метателя молота/В.Высоцкий  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3ss9iqUrgM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXCJyPI3ZBU  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UmTBIHNxRA   http://rutube.ru/tracks/1662156.html?v= ... f9c7070290  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=875.18  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/23/vv23_10.mp3    *Песенка про метателя молота* 
I. 
Я раззудил плечо — трибуны замерли,
Молчанье в ожидании храня.
Эх, что мне мой соперник — Джонс ли, Крамер ли —
Рекорд уже в кармане у меня! 
Замётано, заказано, заколото, 
Мне кажется — я следом полечу.
Но мне нельзя, ведь я метатель молота:
Приказано метать — и я мечу. 
Эх, жаль, что я мечу икру в Италии:
Я б дома кинул молот без труда
Ужасно далеко, куда подалее.
И лучше, если б враз и навсегда. 
Я был кузнец — ковал на наковальне я,
Сжимал свой молот и всегда мечтал
Закинуть бы его куда подалее,
Чтобы никто его не разыскал. 
Я против восхищения повального,
Но, я надеюсь, года не пройдёт —
Я всё же зашвырну в такую даль его,
Что и судья с ищейкой не найдёт... 
А вот сейчас, как все и ожидали, я
Опять его метнул себе во вред
Ужасно далеко, куда подалее...
Так в чём успеха моего секрет? 
Сейчас кругом корреспонденты бесятся.
"Мне помогли, — им отвечаю я, —
Подняться по крутой спортивной лестнице
Мой коллектив, мой тренер и моя семья".

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "У меня друзья очень странные..".  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/24/vv24_04.mp3    _Валентину и Светлане Савич_  *У меня друзья очень странные*,
С точки зрения остальных,
И я слышу речи пространные,
Что я с ними пью на троих. 
Но позвольте самому
Решать: кого любить, идти к кому...
Но право, всё же лучше самому. 
Валентин у меня есть со Светою,
Что владеет всем царствием касс.
На предостережения не сетую
И опять не пеняю на вас. 
Но позвольте мне тогда
Решать: куда идти, когда —
Право, лучше самому навсегда!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO5_vaK2ayg (Private) YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий-Бокал.FLV YouTube - ВЛАДИМИР ВЫСОЦКИЙ - ТАК ДЫМНО YouTube - Высоцкий - Так дымно, что в зеркале нет отраженья... Vysotsky YouTube - Так дымно... | IT'S SO SMOKY... | HUMO | FUMO Высоцкий - Так дымно, что в зеркале нет отраженья... Vysotsky - YouTube  17. Надо уйти — на Яндекс.Видео  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/28/vv28_08.mp3 Высоцкий. Так дымно, что в зеркале нет отраженья... Vysotsky. http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 - Поёт Марина Влaди - жена Высoцкого  YouTube - В.Высоцкий - Как дымно - Поёт Карина Сербина    *Так дымно, что в зеркале нет отраженья...* 
Так дымно, что в зеркале нет отраженья
И даже напротив не видно лица,
И пары успели устать от круженья...
И всё-таки я допою до конца! 
Все нужные ноты давно
сыграли,
Сгорело, погасло вино
в бокале,
Минутный порыв говорить 
пропал...
Нет, лучше мне молча допить
бокал... 
Полгода не балует солнцем погода,
И души застыли под коркою льда, 
И, видно, напрасно я жду ледохода,
И память не может согреть в холода. 
Все нужные ноты давно
сыграли,
Сгорело, погасло вино
в бокале,
Минутный порыв говорить 
пропал...
Нет, лучше мне молча допить
бокал... 
В оркестре играют устало, сбиваясь,
Смыкается круг — не порвать мне кольца...
Спокойно! Мне лучше уйти улыбаясь...
И всё-таки я допою до конца! 
Все нужные ноты давно
сыграли,
Сгорело, погасло вино
в бокале,
Тусклей, равнодушней оскал
зеркал...
И лучше мне просто разбить
бокал! 
И лучше мне просто разбить
бокал! 
______________________________ 
IT'S SO SMOKY...  
Its smoky, so smoky the mirrors grown dim now
And faces just opposite seem indistinct;
And couples have no more desire to spin round,
But still to the end of my song I will sing. 
The notes that were needed have long been played out,
The wine in the glass burned so strong its flames out,
The minute-long urge to explain has passed,
And Id better silently drain my glass. 
The weathers not spoilt us with sun for a half-year,
And under the ice crust lie frozen numb souls;
Ive waited in vain so it seems for the thaw here
And memories cant be warmed up in the cold. 
The notes that were needed have long been played out,
The wine in the glass burned so strong its flames out,
The minute-long urge to explain has passed,
And Id better silently drain my glass. 
So weary, the orchestra loses its timing,
The circle is closing, I cant break the ring.
Stay calm now! Id much better take my leave smiling
But still to the end of my song I will sing. 
The notes that were needed have long been played out,
The wine in the glass burned so strong its flames out,
The mirrors grins darken, their passions passed,
And I would do better to smash my glass.  
FUMO  
Il fumo mi ha rubato il riflesso nello specchio
Sono stanco di nere coppie che rimangono in silenzio a ballare all'infinito. 
La mia canzone, sottofondo di una coltre di nebbia, 
Ma ancora, alla fine del mio canto, voglio cantare.  
Le note necessarie sono state a lungo maltrattate, 
Bruciate, affogate nel bicchiere,
Il mio tono di voce si è affievolito. 
Meglio così, si può bere un bicchiere di silenzio ...  
Inverno, sei mesi di gelo, senza sole,
Le anime sono in attesa della primavera. 
Il mio freddo, più profondo e crudele, perché è il mio, 
I ricordi non sopportano il freddo.  
Le note necessarie sono state a lungo maltrattate,
Bruciate, affogate nel bicchiere, 
Il mio tono di voce si è affievolito.
Meglio così si può bere un bicchiere di silenzio ...  
Stanca, l'orchestra perde il tempo, 
Il cerchio si sta chiudendo, non riesco a rompere l'anello. 
Rimani calmo ora! E' meglio congedarsi sorridente, 
Ma ancora, alla fine del mio canto, voglio cantare.  
Ostaggio della notte ho lasciato la mia canzone all'alcool,
Bruciata, affogata nel bicchiere,
Il mio tono di voce si è affievolito. 
Non vedi che è tardi e mi lasciano senza dire addio? 
the songs in different languages: Vladimir Vysotsky in different tongues - 鷹珞蓐蒡 茸骼?蓍 轢 鞐芻? ?茆袱

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "Мне в ресторане вечером вчера..". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SorpO3ObnnQ  http://www.kulichki.com/masha/vysots...e-vecherom.ram  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/29/vv29_03.mp3 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 618_03.mp3    *Случай*  
Мне в ресторане вечером вчера
Сказали с юморком и с этикетом,
Мол киснет водка, выдохлась икра 
И что у них учёный по ракетам. 
И, многих помня с водкой пополам,
Не разобрав, что плещется в бокале,
Я, улыбаясь, подходил к столам
И отзывался, если окликали. 
Вот он — надменный, словно Ришелье,
Почтенный, словно Папа в старом скетче, —
Но это был директор ателье,
И не был засекреченный ракетчик. 
Со мной гитара, струны к ней в запас,
И я гордился тем, что тоже в моде:
К науке тяга сильная сейчас,
Но и к гитаре тяга есть в народе. 
Я выпил залпом и разбил бокал —
Мгновенно мне гитару дали в руки, —
Я три своих аккорда перебрал,
Запел и запил — от любви к науке. 
И, обнимая женщину в колье
И сделав вид, что хочет в песни вжиться,
Задумался директор ателье —
О том, что завтра скажет сослуживцам. 
Я пел и думал: вот икра стоит,
А говорят — кеты не стало в реках;
А мой учёный где-нибудь сидит
И мыслит в миллионах и парсеках... 
Он предложил мне где-то на дому,
Успев включить магнитофон в портфеле:
"Давай дружить домами!" Я ему
Сказал: "Давай. Мой дом — твой Дом моделей". 
И я нарочно разорвал струну,
И, утаив, что есть запас в кармане,
Сказал: "Привет! Зайти не премину.
Но только если будет марсианин". 
Я шёл домой — под утро, как старик, —
Мне под ноги катились дети с горки,
И аккуратный первый ученик
Шёл в школу получать свои пятёрки. 
Ну что ж, мне поделом и по делам —
Лишь первые пятёрки получают...
Не надо подходить к чужим столам
И отзываться, если окликают.

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий: "На Шереметьево в ноябре.."(Случай на таможне). - YouTube Случай на таможне (новый звук) - Владимир Высоцкий Vysotsky - YouTube  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFKFcg13mvA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DreZ3ow4hjQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_J5O9V6EQQ (Private)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/29/vv29_04.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1238.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=943.10
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 294_15.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 587_15.mp3    *Случай на таможне* (_В.Румянцеву_)  
Над Шере-
метьево
В ноябре
третьего —
Метео-
условия не те.
Я стою встревоженный,
Бледный, но ухоженный,
На досмотр таможенный 
в хвосте. 
Стоял сначала, чтоб не нарываться —
Я сам спиртного лишку загрузил, 
А впереди шмонали уругвайца,
Который контрабанду провозил. 
Крест на груди в густой шерсти —
Толпа как хором ахнет:
"За ноги надо потрясти —
Глядишь, чего и звякнет!" 
И точно: ниже живота —
Смешно, да не до смеху —
Висели два литых креста
Пятнадцатого веку. 
Ох, как он
сетовал:
Где закон? 
Нету, мол!
Я могу, мол, опоздать на рейс!..
Но Христа распятого
В половине пятого
Не пустили в Буэнос-Айрес. 
Мы всё-таки мудреем год от года —
Распятья нам самим теперь нужны, 
Они богатство нашего народа,
Хотя, конечно, и пережиток старины. 
А раньше мы во все края —
И надо и не надо —
Дарили лики, жития,
В окладе, без оклада... 
Из пыльных ящиков косясь
Безропотно, устало, 
Искусство древнее от нас,
Бывало, и — сплывало. 
Доктор зуб
высверлил,
Хоть слезу
мистер лил,
Но таможник вынул из дупла,
Чуть поддев лопатою, 
Мраморную статую —
Целенькую, только без весла. 
Общупали заморского барыгу,
Который подозрительно притих, —
И сразу же нашли в кармане фигу,
А в фиге — вместо косточки — триптих. 
"Зачем вам складень, пассажир? 
Купили бы за трёшку
В "Берёзке" русский сувенир —
Гармонь или матрёшку!" — 
"Мир-дружба! Прекратить огонь! —
Попёр он как на кассу. —
Козе — баян, попу — гармонь,
Икону — папуасу!" 
Тяжело
с истыми
Контрабан-
дистами!
Этот, что статуи был лишён, 
Малый с подковыркою
Цыкнул зубом с дыркою,
Сплюнул — и уехал в Вашингтон. 
Как хорошо, что бдительнее стало, 
Таможня ищет ценный капитал —
Чтоб золотинки с нимба не упало,
Чтобы гвоздок с распятья не пропал! 
Таскают: кто — иконостас,
Кто — крестик, кто — иконку,
И веру в Господа от нас
Увозят потихоньку. 
И на поездки в далеко —
Навек, бесповоротно —
Угодники идут легко,
Пророки — неохотно. 
Реки льют
потные!
Весь я тут,
вот он я —
Слабый для таможни интерес.
Правда возле щиколот
Синий крестик выколот, 
Но я скажу, что это — Красный Крест. 
Один мулла триптих запрятал в книги.
Да, контрабанда — это ремесло!
Я пальцы сжал в кармане в виде фиги —
На всякий случай, чтобы пронесло. 
Арабы нынче — ну и ну! —
Европу поприжали, 
А мы в "шестидневную войну"
Их очень поддержали. 
Они к нам ездят неспроста —
Задумайтесь об этом! —
И возят нашего Христа
На встречу с Магометом. 
...Я пока
здесь ещё,
Здесь моё
детищё, 
Всё моё — и дело, и родня!
Лики — как товарищи —
Смотрят понимающе
С почерневших досок на меня. 
Сейчас, как в вытрезвителе ханыгу,
Разденут — стыд и срам! — при всех святых, 
Найдут: в мозгу туман, в кармане фигу,
Крест на ноге — и кликнут понятых! 
Я крест сцарапывал, кляня
Судьбу, себя — всё вкупе, 
Но тут вступился за меня
Ответственный по группе. 
Сказал он тихо, делово —
Такого не обшаришь:
Мол, вы не трогайте его
(Мол, кроме водки — ничего) — 
Проверенный, наш товарищ!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEzflU1QUWs  Нет меня — я покинул Расею  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/29/vv29_07.mp3  
Нет меня — я покинул Расею, 
Мои девочки ходят в соплях!
Я теперь свои семечки сею
На чужих Елисейских полях. 
Кто-то вякнул в трамвае на Пресне:
"Нет его — умотал, наконец!
Вот и пусть свои чуждые песни
Пишет там про Версальский дворец". 
Слышу сзади — обмен новостями:
"Да не тот! Тот уехал — спроси!.." —
"Ах, не тот?!" — и толкают локтями,
И сидят на коленях в такси. 
А тот, с которым сидел в Магадане,
Мой дружок ещё по Гражданской войне,
Говорит, что пишу ему: "Ваня!
Скучно, Ваня, — давай, брат, ко мне!" 
Я уже попросился обратно — 
Унижался, юлил, умолял...
Ерунда! Не вернусь, вероятно, —
Потому что и не уезжал! 
А кто поверил — тому по подарку, 
Чтоб хороший конец, как в кино:
Забирай Триумфальную арку,
Налетай на заводы "Рено"! 
Я смеюсь, умираю от смеха:
Как поверили этому бреду?!
Не волнуйтесь — я не уехал,
И не надейтесь — я не уеду!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E18DhnG28vs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j824luwAQnQ  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/31/vv31_04.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/cgi/play.cgi ... format=mp3 Здравствуйте! Мое почтенье...    *Здравствуйте! Мое почтенье...*          (Народное) 
Здравствуйте, мое почтенье!
И от водки нет спасенья.
Я приехал вас развеселить.
Зухтер1 парень я бывалый
Я увидел мест немало
И прошу за ето право пить. 
Я был у Питеру, в Одесса и на юге,
У Кишиневе, в Магадане и в Калуге,
А в Мелитополе пришлось надеть халат,
А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт2. 
В общем, я решил жениться,
Надо в девушку влюбиться.
И решил жениться я, друзья.
Стали в загс с ней собираться,
Что бы с нею расписаться.
Вдруг явилась родная3 жена. 
Она кричала на меня, как лютый зверь,
"Я понимаю ваши шалости теперь!"
Маманя поняла4, что я женюсь на блат.
А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт. 
Тарелки, вилочки по воздушку летят,
И менхетуним5 меж собою говорят.
Маманя поняла, что я женюсь на блат.
А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт. 
В общем, я от них смотался,
Больше с ними не встречался,
И решил порядочным я стать.
С мусором завел я дружбу,
Определился я на службу,
Цорес6 мне пришлось переживать. 
Сижу у ДОПРе, загораю
И на потолок плеваю.
Кушать, пить и спать у мине есть.
Если вы еврей ехидный,
Если ето вам завидно,
Можете пийти и рядом сесть. 
Я говорю, как говорил мине один,
Кто сидит в ДОПРе, то честный гражданин.
Я говорю, как говорил мой родный брат,
А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт.
А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт.   *"*Примечания: _1 Зухтер - идишевское слово, что значит, не знаю._ _2 А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт - "А все говорят, что я фартовый парень" (идиш)._ _3 Родная, родный - ударение на первый слог._ _4 Поняла - ударение на первый слог._ _5 Менхетуним - "Свахи" (идиш)._ _6 Цорес - "Несчастья" (идиш)._ _Общее: песня поется на "Одесском" наречии и с "Одесскими" и еврейскими интонациями. "_

----------


## Lampada

*    http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.06  
На Колыме * (автор слов неизвестен)  *На Колыме, где тундра и тайга кругом*,
Среди замерзших елей и болот
Тебя я встретил с твоей подругою,
Сидевших у костра вдвоем. 
Шел крупный снег и падал на ресницы вам,
Вы северным сияньем увлеклись.
Я подошел к вам и руку подал,
Вы встрепенулись, поднялись. 
И я заметил блеск твоих прекрасных глаз,
И руку подал, предложил дружить.
Дала ты слово быть моею,
Навеки верность сохранить. 
В любви и ласках время незаметно шло,
Пришла весна, и кончился твой срок.
Я провожал тебя тогда на пристань,
Мелькнул твой беленький платок. 
С твоим отъездом началась болезнь моя,
Ночами я не спал, а все страдал.
Я проклинаю тот день разлуки,
Когда на пристани стоял. 
А годы шли, тоской себя замучил я.
Я встречи ждал с тобой, любовь моя.
По актировке - врачей путевке -
Я покидаю лагеря. 
И вот я покидаю свой суровый край,
А поезд все быстрее мчит на юг,
И всю дорогу молю я Бога:
Приди встречать меня, мой друг! 
Огни Ростова поезд захватил в пути,
Вагон к перрону тихо подходил.
Тебя больную, совсем седую
Наш сын к вагону подводил. 
Так, здравствуй, поседевшая любовь моя!
Пусть кружится и падает снежок
На берег Дона, на ветку клена,
На твой заплаканный платок...

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/31/vv31_07.mp3
________________________________
чьи слова неизвестно

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czNdR9Ns9lY (1:20) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z44P4DHeDa4 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/31/vv31_10.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/u-m ... o-sorok.ra   *У меня было сорок фамилий...* 
У меня было сорок фамилий,
У меня было семь паспортов,
Меня семьдесят женщин любили,
У меня было двести врагов.
Но я не жалею! 
Я всегда во всё светлое верил —
Например, в наш совейский народ, 
Но не поставят мне памятник в сквере
Где-нибудь у Петровских ворот.
Но я не жалею! 
И хоть путь мой и длинен, и долог,
И хоть я заслужил похвалу, —
Обо мне не напишут некролог
На последней странице в углу.
Но я не жалею! 
И всю жизнь мою колют и ранят —
Вероятно, такая судьба.
Но всё равно меня не отчеканят
На монетах заместо герба.
Но я не жалею!
_______________________________________________  *Вариант песни.*  *Сколько я ни старался,*
Сколько я ни стремился, —
Всё равно, чтоб подраться,
Кто-нибудь находился. 
И хоть путь мой и длинен, и долог,
И хоть я заслужил похвалу, —
Обо мне не напишут некролог
На последней странице в углу.
Но я не жалею! 
Сколько я ни стремился,
Сколько я ни старался, —
Кто-нибудь находился,
И я с ним напивался. 
И хотя во всё светлое верил —
Например, в наш совейский народ, —
Не поставят мне памятник в сквере
Где-нибудь у Петровских ворот.
Но я не жалею! 
Сколько я ни старался,
Сколько я ни стремился, —
Всё равно, чтоб подраться,
Кто-нибудь находился. 
И пою я всё песни о драмах,
Всё из жизни карманных воров —
Моё имя не встретишь в рекламах
Популярных эстрадных певцов.
Но я не жалею! 
Сколько я ни старался,
Сколько я ни стремился, —
Я всегда попадался 
И всё время садился. 
И всю жизнь меня колют и ранят —
Вероятно, такая судьба!
Всё равно меня не отчеканят
На монетах заместо герба.
Но я не жалею!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.10 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/31/vv31_11.mp3 http://rutube.ru/tracks/1001682.html?v= ... bbae170357    *Сам я вятский уроженец...* 
И.Р.Нуретдинов: В "Ваганте" за 1993 год написано, что предположительно автор Рыбников. 
Сам я вятский уроженец,
Много горького видал,
Всю Россию я объехал,
Даже в Турции бывал. 
В Турции народу много,
Много турок, русских нет,
И скажу я вам по чести,
Жил я, словно Магомет. 
Много турок околпачил
На дорогах, боже мой,
Кошельков по триста на день
Доставал одной рукой. 
Турки думали, гадали,
Но догадаться, видно, не могли,
Собралися всем шаламом,
К шаху с жалобой пошли. 
Шах им дал совет хороший:
Чтобы целы кошельки,
Запирайте вы карманы
Да на висячие замки. 
Но и тут я не промазал,
Нигде промаха не дал,
Долото достал большое,
Долотом замки сшибал. 
Сам я вятский уроженец,
Много горького видал,
Всю Россию я объехал,
Даже в Турции бывал.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NndsJ01ZknM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMkB8qBSX8o  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1699.30 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1347.05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=880.22 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.01  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/31/vv31_12.mp3    *Я женщин не бил до семнадцати лет...* 
Я женщин не бил до семнадцати лет —
В семнадцать ударил впервые.
Теперь на меня просто удержу нет:
Направо-налево
я им раздаю "чаевые". 
Так как же случилось, что, интеллигент,
Противник насилия в быте,
Так низко упал я — и в этот момент,
Ну если хотите,
себя осквернил мордобитьем? 
А было всё так: я ей не изменил
За три дня ни разу, признаться.
Да что говорить — я духи ей купил! 
Французские, братцы,
за тридцать четыре семнадцать. 
Но был у неё продавец из "ТЭЖЭ" —
Его звали Голубев Слава, —
Он эти духи подарил ей уже —
Налево-направо
моя улыбалась шалава. 
Я был молодой, и я вспыльчивый был —
Претензии выложил кратко,
Сказал ей: "Я Славку вчера удавил —
Сегодня ж, касатка,
тебя удавлю для порядка!" 
Я с дрожью в руках подошёл к ней впритык,
Зубами стуча "Марсельезу", —
К гортани присох непослушный язык —
И справа, и слева
я ей основательно врезал. 
С тех пор все шалавы боятся меня —
И это мне больно, ей-богу!
Поэтому я — не проходит и дня —
Бью больно и долго, 
но всех не побьёшь — их ведь много.  
* Пусть мой профсоюз обсуждает меня:
* Хотят, чтоб дошёл я до моргу.
*  Мне выговор дали, но как-то на днях
*  Я больно и долго
*  ударил по морде профорга.
________________________________ 
I hadn’t struck a woman...  
I hadn’t struck a woman before age seventeen,
At seventeen, hit for the first time,
Nowadays, I get no respite -
To the left, to the right,
I am giving them tips. 
How could it have happened that an intellectual,
An opponent of domestic violence,
So lowly fell, and at that very moment
If you will,
Besmirched myself? 
This is what happened: I hadn’t cheated on her
For three days not once, honest to goodness!
What can I say, I bought her perfume,
French, oh my brothers,
For 34 rubles. 
However, she had a clerk from the TZh,
His name was Golubev Slava,
He already gave her this perfume -
To the left, to the right,
My ladyfriend was grinning. 
I was so young, so hot-blooded was I,
Expressed all my grievances briefly,
I said, "I strangled Slava last night.
Today, oh my swallow,
I’ll strangle you just as well." 
My hands were a-trembling as I came close by,
My teeth clattering Le Marseillaise,
The unwieldy tongue stuck to my palate -
From the left, from the right
I considerably smacked her. 
Nowadays all the ladies are afraid of me,
And this pains me, honest to goodness.
Thus, a day doesn’t pass when I don’t
Hit them painfully and strongly,
Please do not judge me too strictly, 
Hit them painfully and strongly,
But you can’t hit them all - there are too many. 
© Ilya Vinarsky. Translation, ?
____________________________ 
*** _Строфа не вошла в окончательный вариант песни._

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2nEqrvC9M4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tap6pdfEfc0 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/32/vv32_01.mp3    *Баллада о цветах, деревьях и миллионерах* 
В томленье одиноком,
В тени — не на виду, —
Под неусыпным оком
Цвела она в саду. 
Мама — всегда с друзьями,
Папа от них сбежал,
Зато Каштан ветвями
От взглядов укрывал. 
Высоко ль, или низко
Каштан над головой, 
Но Роза-гимназистка
Увидела его. 
Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля,
Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля,
Но Роза-гимназистка
Увидела его. 
Нарцисс — цветок воспетый,
Отец его — магнат,
И многих роз до этой
Вдыхал он аромат. 
Он вовсе был не хамом —
Изысканных манер.
Мама его — гран-дама,
Папа — миллионер. 
Он в детстве был опрыскан —
Не запах, а дурман, 
И Роза-гимназистка
Вступила с ним в роман. 
Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля,
Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля,
И Роза-гимназистка
Вступила с ним в роман. 
И вот, исчадье ада,
Нарцисс тот, ловелас,
Иди ко мне из сада,
Сказал ей как-то раз. 
Когда ещё так пелось?!
И Роза, в чём была,
Сказала: "Ах!" — зарделась 
И вещи собрала. 
И всеми лепестками
Вмиг завладел нахал.
Мама была с друзьями,
Каштан уже опал. 
Ха-ха, ха-ха, о-ха-ха-ха-ха,
Ха-ха, ха-ха, ля-ля. 
Искала Роза счастья
И не видала, как
Сох от любви и страсти
Почти что зрелый Мак. 
Но думала едва ли
(Как душен пошлый цвет!) —
Все лепестки опали,
И Розы больше нет. 
И в чёрном чреве Мака
Был траурный покой.
Каштан ужасно плакал,
Когда расцвел весной.  
Ха-ха, ха-ха, о-ха-ха,
О-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF8l6zi6Gx0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiWtxX_N_SA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8VfuTsPIE8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqkVHgahMTU  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/32/vv32_02.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 210_12.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/byl ... -lyubil.ra  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1092.12 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1374.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.29 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1533.20 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1540.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=158.16 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=159.28 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=165.34   *Романс*   *Было так — я любил и страдал.*
Было так — я о ней лишь мечтал.
Я её видел тайно во сне
Амазонкой на белом коне. 
Что мне была вся мудрость скучных книг,
Когда к следам её губами мог припасть я!
Что с вами было, королева грёз моих?
Что с вами стало, моё призрачное счастье? 
Наши души купались в весне,
Плыли головы наши в вине. (Были головы наши в огне. )
И печаль, с ней и боль — далеки,
И казалось — не будет тоски. 
Ну а теперь — хоть саван ей готовь, —
Смеюсь сквозь слёзы я и плачу без причины.
Ей вечным холодом и льдом сковало кровь
От страха жить и от предчувствия кончины. 
Понял я — больше песен не петь,
Понял я — больше снов не смотреть.
Дни тянулись с ней нитями лжи,
С нею были одни миражи. 
Я жгу остатки праздничных одежд,
Я струны рву, освобождаясь от дурмана, —
Мне не служить рабом у призрачных надежд,
Не поклоняться больше идолам обмана!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYX2vGIPjbs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5SzJv9vMnw  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/32/vv32_03.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.17    *Куплеты Бенгальского*   *Дамы, господа! Других не вижу здесь.*
Блеск, изыск и общество — прелестны!
Сотвори Господь хоть пятьдесят Одесс —
Всё равно в Одессе будет тесно. 
Говорят, что здесь бывала
Королева из Непала
И какой-то крупный лорд из Эдинбурга,
И отсюда много ближе
До Берлина и Парижа,
Чем из даже самого Санкт-Петербурга. 
Вот приехал в город меценат и крез —
Весь в деньгах, с задатками повесы.
Если был он с гонором, так будет — без,
Шаг ступив по улицам Одессы. 
Из подробностей пикантных 
Две: мужчин столь элегантных
В целом свете вряд ли встретить бы смогли вы.
Ну а женщины Одессы 
Все скромны, все — поэтессы,
Все умны, а в крайнем случае — красивы. 
Грузчики в порту, которым равных нет, 
Отдыхают с баснями Крылова. 
Если вы чуть-чуть художник и поэт — 
Вас поймут в Одессе с полуслова.  
Нет прохода здесь, клянусь вам,
От любителей искусства,
И об этом много раз писали в прессе.
Если в Англии и в Штатах
Недостаток в меценатах —
Пусть приедут, позаимствуют в Одессе. 
Дамы, господа! Я восхищён и смят.
Мадам, месьё! Я счастлив, что таиться!
Леди, джентльмены! Я готов стократ
Умереть и снова здесь родиться. 
Всё в Одессе: море, песни,
Порт, бульвар и много лестниц,
Крабы, устрицы, акации, мезон шанте. 
Да, наш город процветает,
Но в Одессе не хватает
Самой малости — театра варьете!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - "Ах, утону я в Западной Двине..."  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.27 http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv15cd/vv15cd27.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/other/ ... ya-v.1.mp3   *Ах, утону я в Западной Двине...*
Ст. и муз. Г. Шпаликова 
Как утону я в Западной Двине
Или погибну как-нибудь иначе,
Страна не пожалеет обо мне,
Но обо мне товарищи заплачут. 
Они меня на кладбище снесут,
Простят долги и горькие обиды.
Я отменяю воинский салют,
Не надо мне гражданской панихиды. 
Я никогда не ездил на слоне,
И мне не приносили передачи.
Страна не пожалеет обо мне,
Но обо мне товарищи заплачут.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_5EamlW2Ms http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEEQ8hHan3M  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.26 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.09  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/other/ ... inam.1.mp3   *Постой, паровоз!*
Автор песни неизвестен. 
Летит паровоз по долинам, по взгорьям,
Летит он неведомо куда.
Мальчонка назвал себя жуликом и вором,
И жизнь его - вечная игра. 
      Постой, паровоз, не стучите, колеса,
      Кондуктор, нажми на тромоза.
      Я к маменьке родной с последним приветом
      Хочу показаться на глаза. 
Не жди меня, мама, хорошего сына,
Твой сын не такой, как был вчера.
Меня засосала опасная трясина,
И жизнь моя - вечная игра. 
      А если посадят меня за решетку,
      В тюрьме я решетку пробью,
      И пусть луна светит своим продажным светом,
      А я все равно убегу. 
А если заметит тюремная стража,
Тогда я, мальчишечка, пропал.
Тревога и выстрел, и вниз головою
Под стену тюремную упал. 
      Я буду лежать на тюремной кровати,
      Я буду лежать и умирать.
      И вы не придёте, любезная мамаша,
      Меня перед смертью целовать. 
Летит паровоз по долинам, по взгорям,
Летит он неведомо куда.
Я к маменьке родной, больной и голодной,
Спешу показаться на глаза. 
      Постой, паровоз, не стучите, колеса,
      Есть время заглянуть судьбе в глаза.
      Еще не поздно сделать остановку.
      Кондуктор, нажми на тормоза.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKR7SfV4HkY  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/other/ ... tsya.1.mp3
______________________________________  *На Тихорецкую состав отправится...*
Ст. М. Львовского, муз. М.Таривердиева 
На Тихорецкую состав отправится.
Вагончик тронется, перрон останется.
Стена кирпичная, часы вокзальные,
Платочки белые, платочки белые
Платочки белые, глаза печальные. 
Начнет выпытывать купе курящее.
про моё прошлое и настоящее.
Навру с три короба - пусть удивляются.
С кем распрощалась я, с кем распрощалась я,
С кем распрощалась я, вас не касается. 
Откроет душу мне матрос в тельняшечке.
Как тяжело на свете жить бедняжечке.
Сойдет на станции, и не оглянется,
Вагончик тронется, вагончик тронется,
Вагончик тронется, перрон останется. 
Одна девчоночка сижу, негрустная,
И только корочка в руке арбузная.
Ну что с девчонкою такою станется?
Вагончик тронется, вагончик тронется,
Вагончик тронется, перрон останется.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsEYUtZbLUQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8q87Uql4ys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5-tGFD08co http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu10kuEoI8c (Дуэтом)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1112.19 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1344.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1700.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=396.05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=489.28 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=880.26 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.15 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.28   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/35/vv35_05.mp3   *Наводчица* /* Песня про Нинку* 
— Сегодня я с большой охотою
Распоряжусь своей субботою,
И если Нинка не капризная,
Распоряжусь своею жизнью я! 
— Постой, чудак, она ж наводчица!
Зачем?
— Да так, уж очень хочется!
— Постой, чудак, у нас — компания, 
Пойдём в кабак, зальём желание! 
— Сегодня вы меня не пачкайте,
Сегодня пьянка мне — до лампочки:
Сегодня Нинка соглашается,
Сегодня жисть моя решается! 
— Ну и дела же с этой Нинкою!
Она жила со всей Ордынкою!
И с нею спать ну кто захочет сам!..
— А мне плевать — мне очень хочется! 
Сказала: любит! Всё, замётано!
— Отвечу: рупь за сто, что врёт она!
Она ж того... Ко всем ведь просится...
— А мне чего — мне очень хочется! 
— Она ж хрипит, она же грязная,
И глаз подбит, и ноги разные,
Всегда одета как уборщица...
— Плевать на это — очень хочется! 
Все говорят, что не красавица.
А мне такие больше нравятся.
Ну что ж такого, что наводчица?
А мне ещё сильнее хочется!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY57lwTLbEg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6QEYvJR_Fs  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/35/vv35_09.mp3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dos5eSG7Qk (В к/ф "Короткие встречи")  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 099_09.mp3   *Дела*   (В. Абдулову) 
Дела!
Меня замучили дела — 
каждый день, каждый день, каждый день.
Дотла
Сгорели песни и стихи — 
дребедень, дребедень, дребедень! 
Весь год
жила-была и вдруг взяла 
собрала и ушла.
И вот —
такие грустные дела у меня... 
Теперь
Хоть целый вечер подари, 
подари, подари —
Поверь:
Я буду только говорить!  
Из рук, 
из рук вон плохо шли дела, 
у меня шли дела.
И вдруг
Сгорели пламенем дотла —
Не дела, а зола...  
Весь год
она жила и вдруг взяла 
собрала и ушла.
И вот —
опять весёлые дела у меня... 
Теперь
Хоть целый вечер подари, 
подари, подари —
Поверь:
Не буду даже говорить!
_____________________  *Дела...*
Меня замучили дела каждый день,
каждый день, каждый день.
Дотла
Сгорели песни и стихи - дребедень,
дребедень, дребедень.
Весь год
Жила-была и вдруг взяла, собрала
и ушла,
И вот -
Такие грустные дела у меня.
Теперь -
Хоть целый вечер подари, подари,
подари,
Поверь -
Я буду только говорить.
Из рук,
Из рук вон плохо шли дела у меня,
шли дела,
И вдруг
Сгорели пламенем дотла - не дела,
а зола...
Весь год
Она жила и вдруг взяла, собрала
и ушла,
И вот -
Опять веселые дела у меня.
Теперь -
Хоть целый вечер подари, подари,
подари,
Поверь -
Не буду даже говорить.
Версии:
Из книги "Нерв"
Беда!
Теперь мне кажется, что мне не успеть за собой -
всегда
как будто в очередь встаю за судьбой.
Дела!
Меня замучили дела - каждый миг, каждый час, каждый день.
Дотла
сгорело время, да и я - нет меня, только тень.
Ты ждешь.
А может, ждать уже устал и ушел или спишь...
Ну что ж,
быть может, мысленно со мной говоришь.
Теперь
ты должен вечер мне один подарить, подарить -
поверь,
мы будем много говорить.
Опять
все время новые дела, у меня, все дела -
догнать,
или успеть, или найти - нет, опять, не нашла.
Беда!
Теперь мне кажется, что мне не успеть за тобой.
Всегда
как будто в очередь встаю за судьбой.
Теперь
ты должен вечер мне один подарить, подарить -
поверь,
мы будем только говорить.
Подруг
давно не вижу, все дела у меня, все дела...
И вдруг
сгорели пламенем дотла - не дела, а зола.
Весь год
он ждал, но больше ждать ни дня не хотел,
и вот
не стало вовсе у меня добрых дел.
Теперь
ты должен вечер мне один подарить, подарить -
поверь,
что мы не будем говорить.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjV7qjsAt5g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGAOfjQqH3w  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1239.10 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.31  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/36/vv36_02.mp3   
Два письма  *1.*  *Письмо на сельхозвыставку* *Здравствуй, Коля, милый мой*, друг мой ненаглядный!
Во первых строках письма шлю тебе привет.
Вот вернёшься ты, боюсь, занятой, нарядный:
Не заглянешь и домой — сразу в сельсовет. 
Как уехал ты — я в крик, бабы прибежали.
"Ой, разлуки, — говорят, — ей не перенесть".
Так скучала за тобой, что меня держали, 
Хоть причина не скучать очень даже есть. 
Тута Пашка приходил — кум твой окаянный...
Еле-еле не далась — даже щас дрожу.
Он три дня уж, почитай, ходит злой и пьяный —
Перед тем как приставать, пьёт для куражу. 
Ты, болтают, получил премию большую;
Будто Борька, наш бугай, — первый чемпион...
К злыдню этому быку я тебя ревную
И люблю тебя сильней, нежели чем он. 
Ты приснился мне во сне пьяный, злой, угрюмый...
Если думаешь чего, так не мучь себя:
С агрономом я прошлась... Только ты не думай —
Говорили мы весь час только про тебя. 
Я-то ладно, а вот ты — страшно за тебя-то:
Тут недавно приезжал очень важный чин, 
Так в столице, говорит, всякие развраты,
Да и женщин, говорит, больше, чем мужчин. 
Ты уж, Коля, там не пей — потерпи до дому, 
Дома можешь хоть чего — можешь хоть в запой!
Мне не надо никого — даже агроному, 
Пусть культурный человек — не сравню с тобой. 
Наш амбар в дожди течёт — прохудился, верно, 
Без тебя невмоготу — кто создаст уют?!
Хоть какой, но приезжай, жду тебя безмерно!
Если можешь, напиши, что там продают.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eSIrwnln5k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNNSIW7h-PQ  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.35 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1239.11 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.32  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/36/vv36_03.mp3   *II.* *Письмо человека, который приехал в город на сельхозвыставку*  *Не пиши мне про любовь* — не поверю я:
Мне вот тут уже дела твои прошлые.
Слушай лучше: тут — с лавсаном материя, 
Если хочешь, я куплю — вещь хорошая. 
Водки я пока не пью — ну ни стопочки!
Экономлю и не ем даже супу я, 
Потому что я куплю тебе кофточку,
Потому что я люблю тебя, глупая. 
Был в балете — мужики девок лапают.
Девки — все как на подбор, ё-моё — в белых тапочках.
Вот пишу, а слёзы душат и капают:
Не давай себя хватать, моя лапочка! 
Наш бугай — один из первых на выставке.
А сперва кричали — будто бракованный, 
Но очухались — и вот дали приз таки:
Весь в медалях он лежит запакованный. 
Председателю скажи: пусть избу мою
Кроет нынче же и пусть травку выкосят.
А не то я тёлок крыть — и не подумаю:
Рекордсмена портить мне — на-кось, выкуси! 
И пусть починят наш амбар — ведь не гнить зерну!
А будет Пашка приставать — с им как с предателем!
С агрономом не гуляй — ноги выдерну,
Можешь раза два пройтить с председателем. 
До свидания, я — в ГУМ, за покупками.
ГУМ — это вроде наш лабаз, но — со стёклами...
Ведь ты мне можешь надоесть с полушубками,
В сером платьице с узорами блёклыми. 
Да...Тут стоит культурный парк по-над речкою,
В ём гуляю и плюю только в урны я.
Но ты, конечно, не поймёшь там, за печкою, 
Потому ты темнота некультурная.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT6qAAw7c5o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSfE7ugI6IY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDf_E1GMzNk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qbQHIcy0Z8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/36/vv36_04.mp3   *Песня о сумасшедшем доме*  
Сказал себе я: брось писать!
Но руки сами просятся.
Ох, мама моя родная, друзья любимые!
Лежу в палате — косятся,
Не сплю — боюсь, набросятся, 
Ведь рядом психи "тихие", неизлечимые. 
Бывают психи разные —
Не буйные, но грязные, 
Их лечат, морят голодом, их санитары бьют.
И вот что удивительно:
Все ходят без смирительных.
И то, что мне приносится, — всё психи эти жрут. 
Куда там Достоевскому
С "Записками..." известными!
Увидел бы покойничек, как бьют об двери лбы!..
И рассказать бы Гоголю
Про нашу жизнь убогую!
Ей-богу, этот Гоголь бы нам не поверил бы. 
Вот это мука! Плюй на них — 
Они ж ведь, сука, буйные:
Все норовят меня лизнуть — ей-богу, нету сил!
Вчера в палате номер семь
Один свихнулся насовсем —
Кричал: "Даёшь Америку!" — и санитаров бил. 
Я не желаю славы и
Пока я в полном здравии:
Рассудок не померк ещё. И это — впереди.
Вот главврачиха, женщина,
Пусть тихо, но помешана —
Я говорю: "Сойду с ума!" Она мне: "Подожди!" 
Я жду, но чуйствую — уже
Хожу по лезвию ноже:
Забыл алфавит, падежей 
припомнил только два...
И я прошу моих друзья,
Чтоб кто бы их бы ни был я,
Забрать его, ему, меня отсюдова!
_____________________ *About the Mental Clinic* 
I told myself: must stop to write!
But stubborn hands will not comply,
Oh, help me mother! Friends - I’m in a fix! 
I lie in bed - they grin at me, 
They might attack me terribly,
I’m scared to sleep: they’re noiseless, hopeless freaks. 
The psychos vary here, and sure,
Not all are rowdy, some impure,
Receiving treatment - getting starved and beat,
But here is what surprises me:
These madmen here are walking free,
And all the food that I receive, they simply take and eat. 
Great Dostoyevsky’s fallen short 
With the renowned, famous “Notes”!*
I wish the poor deceased could come and see!
The famous Gogol* I could tell 
Such stories of this life in hell
That sure to God, this Gogol would most-boggled be! 
Can’t stand this! Spit on those baboons,
‘cause after all, they’re rowdy loons!
They always aim to lick me on my face!
Just yesterday, in seventh ward,
One madman lost his mind and roared, -
He yelled, “America!” and stormed around the place. 
I don’t want fame, and just for now,
I’m still remaining sane somehow,
I’ve yet to lose my head, but that’s my fate.
Here is the chief,  - the woman nurse,
She’s just a little crazed of course,
I yell that I am going mad and she just tells me: “Wait.” 
And I am sensing while I wait,
I’m walking on a sharpened blade, -
Forgot the alphabet, - my language’s Greek to me!
And I am asking friends mine this
Whoever I’m of theirs is
Of him, to take, his, me away from outtahere!  
© Andrey Kneller. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25xEAJIhNEk http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1669.26 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.07 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.30  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/36/vv36_05.mp3   *Песня про чёрта*   *У меня запой от одиночества* —
По ночам я слышу голоса...
Слышу вдруг зовут меня по отчеству, 
Глянул — чёрт. Вот это чудеса!
Чёрт мне строил рожи и моргал,
А я ему тихонечко сказал: 
"Я, брат, коньяком напился вот уж как!
Но ты, наверно, пьёшь денатурат...
Слушай, чёрт-чертяка-чёртик-чёртушка,
Сядь со мной — я очень буду рад...
Ну неужели, чёрт возьми, ты трус?!
Слезь с плеча, а то перекрещусь!" 
Чёрт сказал, что он знаком с Борисовым —
Это наш запойный управдом.
Чёрт за обе щёки хлеб уписывал,
Брезговать не стал и коньяком.
Кончился коньяк — не пропадём:
Съездим к трём вокзалам и возьмём. 
Я уснул, к вокзалам чёрт мой съездил сам...
Просыпаюсь — снова чёрт, — боюсь:
Или он по-новой мне пригрезился,
Или это я ему кажусь.
Чёрт икал, ругался и молчал,
Целоваться лез, хвостом вилял. 
Насмеялся я над ним до коликов
И спросил: "Как там у вас в аду
Отношенье к нашим алкоголикам —
Говорят, их жарят на спирту?"
Чёрт опять ругнулся и сказал:
"И там не тот товарищ правит бал!" 
...Всё кончилось, светлее стало в комнате, 
Чёрта я хотел опохмелять,
Но растворился чёрт, как будто в омуте...
Я всё жду — когда придёт опять...
Я не то чтоб чокнутый какой,
Но лучше — с чёртом, чем с самим собой.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3aw_lsgKh8  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1668.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=884.08 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.41  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/36/vv36_07.mp3   *Передо мной любой факир*... 
Передо мной любой факир — ну просто карлик,
Я их держу заместо мелких фраеров.
Возьмите мне один билет до Монте-Карло —
Я потревожу ихних шулеров! 
Не соблазнят меня ни ихние красотки,
А на рулетку — ну только б мне взглянуть, 
Их банкомёты мене вылижут подмётки,
А я на поезд — и в обратный путь. 
Играть я буду и на красных, и на чёрных
И в Монте-Карло я облажу все углы.
Останутся у них в домах игорных
Одни хвалёные зелёные столы. 
Я привезу с собою массу впечатлений:
Попью коктейли, послушаю джаз-банд, 
Я привезу с собою кучу ихних денег —
И всю валюту сдам в совейский банк. 
Я говорю про всё про это без ухарства:
Шутить мне некогда — мне "вышка" на носу.
Но пользу нашему родному государству
Наверняка я этим принесу!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDuII-SJrjQ  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1osJXBsmMI  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=875.26 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=936.24 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.34    *На стол колоду, господа...* 
"На стол колоду, господа, —
Краплёная колода!
Он подменил её". — "Когда?" —
"Барон, вы пили воду... 
Валет наколот, так и есть!
Барон, ваш долг погашен!
Вы проходимец, ваша честь,
Вы проходимец, ваша честь, —
И я к услугам вашим! 
Ответьте, если я не прав, 
Но — наперёд всё лживо!
Итак, оружье ваше, граф?!
За вами выбор! Живо! 
Да полно, выбираю сам:
На шпагах, пистолетах,
Хотя сподручней было б вам,
Хотя сподручней было б вам 
На дамских амулетах. 
Кинжал... — ах, если б вы смогли!.. —
Я дрался им в походах!
Но вы б, конечно, предпочли 
На шулерских колодах! 
Закончить не смогли вы кон —
Верните бриллианты!
А вы, барон, и вы, виконт,
А вы, барон, и вы, виконт,
Пожалте в секунданты! 
Что? Я не слышу ваш апарт...
О нет, так не годится!"
...А в это время Бонапарт,
А в это время Бонапарт
Переходил границу. 
"Не подымайте, ничего, —
Я встану сам, сумею!
Я снова вызову его,
Пусть даже протрезвею. 
Барон, молчать! Виконт, не хнычь!
Плевать, что тьма народу!
Пусть он расскажет, старый хрыч,
Пусть он расскажет, старый хрыч,
Чем он крапил колоду! 
Когда откроет тайну карт —
Дуэль не состоится!"
...А в это время Бонапарт,
А в это время Бонапарт
Переходил границу. 
"А коль откажется сказать —
Клянусь своей главою:
Графиню можете считать
Сегодня же вдовою. 
И хоть я шуток не терплю,
Могу я разозлиться, 
Тогда я графу прострелю,
Тогда я графу прострелю,
Pardones moi, ягодицу!" 
Стоял весенний месяц март,
Летели с юга птицы...
А в это время Бонапарт,
А в это время Бонапарт
Переходил границу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqmExHn3z74 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORRcMGOHv_U  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_03.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 158_04.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 160_10.mp3   *Марш аквалангистов*  
Нас тянет на дно, как балласты.
Мы цепки, легки, как фаланги,
А ноги закованы в ласты,
А наши тела — в акваланги. 
В пучину не просто полезли,
Сжимаем до судорог скулы,
Боимся кессонной болезни
И, может, немного акулы. 
Воды бы! Замучила жажда — воды бы!
Красиво здесь — всё это сказки, 
Здесь лишь пучеглазые рыбы
Глядят удивлённо нам в маски. 
Понять ли лежащим в постели,
Изведать ли ищущим брода:
Нам нужно добраться до цели,
Где третий наш без кислорода! 
Мы плачем — пускай мы мужчины:
Погиб он в пещере кораллов, 
Как истинный рыцарь пучины,
Он умер с открытым забралом. 
Пусть рок оказался живучей —
Он сделал, что мог и что должен.
Победу отпраздновал случай.
Ну что же, мы завтра продолжим!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ2LsHTiJx4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ7Tyfx-5Y8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/41/vv41_10.mp3  http://rutube.ru/tracks/1662178.html?v= ... f0a63cc4b2    *Антиклерикальная*
Песня про плотника Иосифа, Святого Духа, Деву Марию и непорочное зачатие  *Возвращаюся с работы*,
Рашпиль ставлю у стены,
Вдруг в окно порхает кто-то
Из постели от жены! 
Я, конечно, вопрошаю:
"Кто такой?"
А она мне отвечает:
"Дух Святой!" 
Ох, я встречу 
того Духа —
Ох, отмечу 
его в ухо!
Дух — он тоже Духу рознь:
Коль святой, так Машку брось! 
Хоть ты кровь и голубая,
Хоть ты белая кость, 
До Христа дойду и знаю —
Не пожалует Христос! 
Машка — вредная натура —
Так и лезет на скандал, 
Разобиделася, дура:
Вроде, значит, как бы помешал! 
Я сперва-сначала с лаской:
то да сё...
А она — к стене с опаской:
"Нет, и всё!" 
Я тогда цежу сквозь зубы,
Но уже, конечно, грубо: 
"Хоть он возрастом и древний
И хоть годов ему тыщ шесть —
У его в любой деревне
Две-три бабы точно есть!" 
Я к Марии с предложеньем —
Я вообще на выдумки мастак! —
Мол, в другое воскресенье
Ты, Мария, сделай так: 
Я потопаю под утро —
мол пошёл...
А ты прими его как будто,
хорошо? 
Ты, говорю, накрой 
его периной 
И запой — 
тут я с дубиной!
Он — крылом, 
а я — псалом,
Он — колом, 
а я — кайлом! 
Тут, конечно, он сдаётся.
Честь Марии спасена!
Потому что, мне сдаётся,
Этот Ангел — Сатана! 
...Вот влетаю с криком, с древом,
Весь в надежде на испуг...
Машка плачет. "Машка, где он?" —
"Улетел, желанный Дух!" — 
"Как же это, я не знаю,
как успел?" —
"Да вот так вот, — отвечает, —
улетел!" 
"Он, — говорит, — псалом 
мне прочитал
И крылом 
пощекотал..." — 
"Ты шутить с живым-то мужем!
Ах ты, скверная жена!.."
Я взмахнул своим оружьем...
Смейся, смейся, Сатана!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vFc9L1jzzg http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_08.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.31  
Автор слов неизвестен.   *Такова уж воровская доля.* 
В нашей жизни часто так бывает:
 Мы навеки расстаёмся с волей,
 Но наш брат нигде не унывает. 
 Мы навеки расстаёмся с волей,
 Но наш брат нигде не унывает. 
 Может, кто погибель мне готовит,
 Солнца луч блеснёт на небе редко,
 Дорогая, ведь ворон не ловят -
 Только соловьи сидят по клеткам.
 Дорогая, ведь ворон не ловят -
 Только соловьи сидят по клеткам.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mpc55ep3AS0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUYOwrUsHqY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sxm0Ftb0AE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGAOfjQqH3w  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_12.mp3    *Я уехал в Магадан*  
Ты думаешь, что мне — не по годам,
Я очень редко раскрываю душу, 
Я расскажу тебе про Магадан —
Слушай! 
Я видел Нагайскую бухту
да тракты, 
Улетел я туда не с бухты-
барахты. 
Однажды я уехал в Магадан —
Не от себя бежал, не от чахотки.
Я с горя там напился вдрабадан
Водки! 
Кто не видел Нагайской бухты —
дурак тот, 
Улетел я туда не с бухты-
барахты. 
За мной летели слухи по следам,
Опережая самолёт и вьюгу, 
Я всё-таки уехал в Магадан
К другу! 
Я видел Нагайскую бухту
да тракты, 
Улетел я туда не с бухты-
барахты. 
Я повода врагам своим не дал:
Не взрезал вены, не порвал аорту —
Я взял да как уехал в Магадан,
К чёрту! 
Кто не видел Нагайской бухты —
дурак тот, 
Улетел я туда не с бухты-
барахты. 
Я, правда, здесь оставил много дам, 
Писали мне: "Все ваши дамы биты!" 
Ну что ж, а я уехал в Магадан —
Квиты! 
И я видел Нагайскую бухту
да тракты, 
Улетел я туда не с бухты-
барахты. 
Теперь подходит дело к холодам, 
И если так случится — пусть досадно, —
Я снова враз уеду в Магадан —
Ладно! 
Я увижу Нагайскую бухту 
да тракты, 
Улечу я туда не с бухты-
барахты.
________________________________ *Magadan*
Translation by Serge Elnitsky 
You think I am a sedentary man? 
Believe me, you are very wrong on this one. 
I'll tell you how I went to Magadan, 
Listen!  
How I saw the bay of Nagaisk, and 
The highways... 
If there's sleet, if there's snow, if there's ice, then -- 
It's my way.  
I told a friend, "I'll visit when I can."
My promise was as good as etched in granite. 
I knew, someday, I'd get to Magadan, 
Dammit!  
I would see the bay of Nagaisk, and 
The highways... 
If there's sleet, if there's snow, if there's ice, then --
It's my way.  
Like from the plague, from my own self I ran.
The rumors flew -- my plane flew even faster.
I spent my first three days in Magadan
Plastered! 
But I saw the bay of Nagaisk, and 
The highways... 
If there's sleet, if there's snow, if there's ice, then --
It's my way.  
I didn't give my enemies a chance, 
I didn't slit my wrists or have a seizure. 
I simply told myself, "There's Magadan. 
Be there!"  
Then I saw the bay of Nagaisk, and 
The highways... 
If there's sleet, if there's snow, if there's ice, then --
It's my way.  
I could've stayed at home, as I had planned,
While keeping all my girlfriends here from straying.
Instead, I flew away to Magadan, 
Saying: 
"I will see the bay of Nagaisk, and 
The highways... 
If there's sleet, if there's snow, if there's ice, then --
It's my way."  
I knew that I'd get frostbite, not a tan;
I knew my wallet, too, would suffer badly.
But still, I chose to fly to Magadan,
Gladly! 
And I gazed at the bay, at the slopes, at 
The highways... 
You've not seen them? Then you're a dope, that's 
What I say.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий "Вот и разошлись пути - дороги вдруг..." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3lZtTaXNtM  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_13.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/vot-i- ... -puti.html   _В. Абрамову_   *Вот и разошлись пути - дороги вдруг:* 
Один — на север, другой — на запад.
Грустно мне, когда уходит друг
Внезапно, внезапно. 
Ушёл — невелика потеря
Для многих людей.
Не знаю как другие, а я верю,
Верю в друзей. 
Наступило время неудач,
Следы и души заносит вьюга,
Всё из рук вон плохо — плачь не плачь, —
Нет друга, нет друга. 
Ушёл — невелика потеря
Для многих людей.
Не знаю как другие, а я верю,
Верю в друзей. 
А когда вернётся друг назад
И скажет: "Ссора была ошибкой",
Бросим мы на прошлое с ним взгляд
С улыбкой, с улыбкой. 
Что, мол, ушёл — невелика потеря 
Для многих людей...
Не знаю как другие, а я верю,
Верю в друзей.  Вот и разошлись пути - дороги вдруг: 
Один — на север, другой — на запад.
Грустно мне, когда уходит друг
Внезапно, внезапно. 
Ушёл — невелика потеря
Для многих людей.
Не знаю как другие, а я верю,
Верю в друзей.
_______________________ 
Translation by Alec Vagapov 
Suddenly our trodden ways must part, 
One takes the eastern road, one the southern. 
It makes me sad to see my friends depart, 
It's sudden, so sudden.  
He's gone, and many people, really, 
Don't care a pence. 
I don't judge others but I most sincerely 
Believe in friends!  
I am left unlucky, on my own. 
Storms sweep off human souls and traces. 
I'm feeling bad, my friend, no use to moan... 
No friend, no complacence...  
He's gone, and many people, really, 
Don't care a pence. 
I don't judge others but I most sincerely 
Believe in friends!  
When some day my friend comes back and says: 
"We both were wrong. Forget the bygones..." 
We'll recollect the past time days 
And smile in silence.  
He's gone, and many people, really, 
Don't care a pence. 
I don't judge others but I most sincerely 
Believe in friends!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaZJ159ROz8 http://youtube.com/watch?v=PZJGS_6R-E4  (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DQQI2rDR4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBnP5MCMYhk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezvyZHvn4_4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhZUNyoedag  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_14.mp3   *Сколько чудес за туманами кроется...* 
Сколько чудес за туманами кроется —
Не подойти, не увидеть, не взять, 
Дважды пытались, но Бог любит троицу —
Глупо опять поворачивать вспять. 
Выучи намертво, не забывай
И повторяй как заклинанье:
"Не потеряй веру в тумане,
Да и себя не потеряй!" 
Было когда-то — тревожили беды нас, 
Многих туман укрывал от врагов.
Нынче, туман, не нужна твоя преданность —
Хватит тайгу запирать на засов! 
Выучи намертво, не забывай
И повторяй как заклинанье:
"Не потеряй веру в тумане,
Да и себя не потеряй!" 
Тайной покрыто, молчанием сколото —
Заколдовала природа-шаман
Чёрное золото, белое золото:
Сторож седой охраняет — туман. 
Выучи намертво, не забывай
И повторяй как заклинанье:
"Не потеряй веру в тумане,
Да и себя не потеряй!" 
Что же выходит — и пробовать нечего,
Перед туманом ничто человек?
Но от тепла, от тепла человечьего
Даже туман подымается вверх! 
Только — ты выучи, не забывай
И повторяй как заклинанье:
"Не потеряй веру в тумане,
Да и себя не потеряй!" 
Не потеряй!
__________________________________________________  _
Translation - N. Mer 
So many wonders are hidden beyond the fogs!
One can’t step close, cannot see them, nor take.
Some tried already twice, but God likes a Trinity.
All right, he’ll have to play one more time. 
Learn it for life, do not forget!
And repeat like a conjuration - (Refrain)
Don’t lose the hope in the fog,
And don’t lose yourself. 
One time the fog was our patrimony,
Many of us he protected for long.
But now, the fog... your mission has ended.
Stop locking the taiga with a bolt. 
(Refrain) 
It’s covered with mysteries, wrapped in silence –
The mother-nature has done magic.
Everywhere the black gold and the white gold
Is protected by the grey guard, the fog. 
(Refrain) 
What is happening then? Nothing to try at all?
The man is nothing compared to fog!
But from the warmth, from the warmth of humanity
Even the fog is rising to the top. 
(Refrain)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTR1UFmb4Tk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98SeDhJ-BL8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDOMiA0ZbKo  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_15.mp3    *Штрафные батальоны*  
Всего лишь час дают на артобстрел —
Всего лишь час пехоте передышки,
Всего лишь час до самых главных дел:
Кому — до ордена, ну а кому — до "вышки". 
За этот час не пишем ни строки —
Молись богам войны артиллеристам!
Ведь мы ж не просто так — мы штрафники, 
Нам не писать: "...считайте коммунистом". 
Перед атакой водку — вот мура!
Своё отпили мы ещё в гражданку.
Поэтому мы не кричим "ура" —
Со смертью мы играемся в молчанку. 
У штрафников один закон, один конец —
Коли-руби фашистского бродягу,
И если не поймаешь в грудь свинец —
Медаль на грудь поймаешь за отвагу. 
Ты бей штыком, а лучше бей рукой —
Оно надёжней, да оно и тише, 
И ежели останешься живой —
Гуляй, рванина, от рубля и выше! 
Считает враг: морально мы слабы —
За ним и лес, и города сожжёны.
Вы лучше лес рубите на гробы —
В прорыв идут штрафные батальоны! 
Вот шесть ноль-ноль — и вот сейчас обстрел...
Ну, бог войны, давай без передышки!
Всего лишь час до самых главных дел:
Кому — до ордена, а большинству — до "вышки"...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPA79pKlfnw  http://youtube.com/watch?v=T6AUOxNqDuw  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzTWCOoyNq8   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_16.mp3    *Песня о нейтральной полосе* 
На границе с Турцией или с Пакистаном —
Полоса нейтральная; а справа, где кусты, —
Наши пограничники с нашим капитаном, 
А на левой стороне — ихние посты, 
А на нейтральной полосе — цветы
Необычайной красоты! 
Капитанова невеста жить решила вместе —
Прикатила, говорит: "Милый!..", то да сё.
Надо ж хоть букет цветов подарить невесте:
Что за свадьба без цветов?! Пьянка — да и всё! 
А на нейтральной полосе — цветы
Необычайной красоты! 
И к ихнему начальнику, точно по повестке,
Тоже баба прикатила — налетела блажь —
И тоже "милый" говорит, только по-турецки.
"Будет свадьба, — говорит, — свадьба — и шабаш!" 
А на нейтральной полосе — цветы
Необычайной красоты! 
Наши пограничники — храбрые ребята!
Трое вызвались идти, а с ними капитан.
Разве ж знать они могли про то, что азиаты
Порешили в ту же ночь вдарить по цветам, 
Ведь на нейтральной полосе цветы —
Необычайной красоты! 
Пьян от запаха цветов капитан мертвецки,
Ну и ихний капитан тоже в доску пьян, 
И повалился он в цветы, охнув по-турецки,
И, по-русски крикнув: "...мать!", рухнул капитан. 
А на нейтральной полосе — цветы
Необычайной красоты! 
Спит капитан — и ему снится,
Что открыли границу, как ворота в Кремле.
Ему и на фиг не нужна была чужая заграница —
Он пройтиться хотел по ничейной земле.
Почему же нельзя? Ведь земля-то — ничья,
Ведь она — нейтральная! 
А на нейтральной полосе — цветы
Необычайной красоты!
________________________________     *On the neutral ground*   
On the Turkish frontier or Pakistani border
There’s a strip of neutral ground. There where bushes grow
On the right guards on our side mind our captain’s orders;
On the left’s positioned the other border post. 
 And flowers growing on the neutral ground
 Are of a beauty seldom found. 
For the captain’s fiancee separation soured;
She arrived, said "Darling" and put her charms to use.
Brides need at the very least a big bunch of flowers -
What’s a wedding without blooms? Just a chance to booze! 
 And flowers growing on the neutral ground
 Are of a beauty seldom found. 
Their commander also had an impromptu visit;
Bang on cue his girlfriend too upped and came to stay.
"Darling," she cried in their tongue, "it’s as sure as kismet
We’ll be wed and, as I said, there’s no more to say." 
 And flowers growing on the neutral ground
 Are of a beauty seldom found. 
Out of all our border guards, valiant and worthy,
Three were ordered on a raid by our captain’s side.
How could they have known that their counterparts from Turkey
Planned to open fire on flowers that same night? 
 And flowers growing on the neutral ground
 Are of a beauty seldom found. 
Drinking in the flowers’ scent left our captain hammered;
Meanwhile their commander was also drunk as hell.
As he sunk into the blooms in his tongue he stammered;
In our tongue our captain cried "Mother..." as he fell. 
 And flowers growing on the neutral ground
 Are of a beauty seldom found. 
The captain sleeps and dreams they opened
Russia’s border with Turkey just like the Kremlin gates.
He had no need and no desire to be in someone else’s homeland;
He only wanted to go where it’s owned by no state. 
And why should it be banned? It’s in nobody’s hands -
Neutral ground is no man’s land! 
 And flowers growing on the neutral ground
 Are of a beauty seldom found.  © _Margaret & Stas Porokhnya_. Translation, 2008         On a neutral strip   ∦  
On border with Turkey or with Pakistan -
Is a neutral strip. On the right, where is a bushes, -
Our frontier guards are with our captain,
And on left-hand side - their posts are. 
 And on a neutral strip a flowers -
 Of an extraordinary beauty! 
The capitain bride has decided to live together.
Arrive, speaks: - Darling, that and so... -
It is need to present to the bride though a bunch of a flowers -
What is a wedding without a flowers? A drunking, so and all! 
 And on a neutral strip flowers -
 of an extraordinary beauty! 
To their chief, it is exact under the summons,
Too the woman arive - has flown a whim,
And too "darling" speaks, only in turkish, -
There will be a wedding, - speaks, - a wedding - and shàbàsh! 
 And on a neutral strip flowers -
 Of an extraordinary beauty! 
Our frontier guards - a brave children -
Three were caused to go, with them - the captain.
Unless know they could about that Asians
Have settled this night to strike on a flowers? 
 And on a neutral strip flowers
 Of an extraordinary beauty! 
The captain deadly is drunk from a smell of a flowers,
Well and their captain too in a board is drunk.
He was tumbled down in a flowers, having sighed in turkish,
And, in Russian having shouted: - Mother... - the captain has failed. 
 And on a neutral strip flowers -
 Extraordinary beauty! 
The captain sleeps, and to him dreams,
That have opened a border, as a gate in the Kremlin.
And on a figs an another’s abroad was not necessary to him -
He do go wanted on the neutral earth.  
 And on a neutral strip flowers -
 Extraordinary beauty!  © Yuri Starostin. Translation, 2012  
______________________________________     No Man’s Land   
On the Iraqi border, or in in Afghanistan
Where sergeant and the boys are guarding our side
Lies a valley known just as "no man’s land"
And on the other side, the enemy resides 
 And on the field in no-man’s land below
 The most exquisite flowers grow. 
The sergeant’s fiance decided to get married
Came to him and said "tomorrow, that is all!"
We just need one small bouquet, for the bride to carry
But without the flowers, no point to rent the hall 
 And on the field in no-man’s land below
 The most exquisite flowers grow. 
On that same very night, their captain was surprised
To see his love Sabah, come to visit their base
And though she spoke in Arabic, you could tell by her eyes
That she was getting married, and moving to his place 
 And on the field in no-man’s land below
 The most exquisite flowers grow. 
The brave boys and our sergeant, on that night decided
To raid on the flowers, down in no man’s land
And of course they didn’t know that on the other side
In the Arabs’ minds was the very same plan 
 And on the field in no-man’s land below
 The most exquisite flowers grow. 
Drunk from the flowers’ smell, was captain Abdullah
And just as drunk was our sergeant S. T. Ford
Jumping on flowers, he exclaimed "Ya Allah!"
And in English our sarge yelled similar words 
 And on the field in no-man’s land below
 The most exquisite flowers grow. 
Our sergeant is sleeping, and in his dream
The border has dissolved, the war has been won
He doesn’t give a fuck, about the new regime
He doesn’t need Iraq, or Afghanistan 
Just no man’s land, just that one thing and
A bouquet in his bride’s hands 
 And on the field in no-man’s land below
 The most exquisite flowers grow.  © Ilya Yakubovich. Translation, 2006 
_____________________________________  *On the Neutral Strip*   
On the border with Turkey or with Pakistan
Lays the neutral strip. On the right, in bushes,
Are our border guards and our captain,
While on the left side are the other side’s posts. 
 But on the neutral strip there are flowers
 Of an unusual beauty! 
The captain’s fiancee decided they should live together.
She rolled her eyes and says: "Dear, let’s do it"
A bouquet of flowers at the very least is needed for the bride -
What’s a wedding without flowers? A binge, and nothing more! 
 But on the neutral strip there are flowers
 Of an unusual beauty! 
To the other side’s chief, as if on cue,
A dame rolled her eyes, flew to him,
And also says "dear", but in Turkish,
There’ll be a wedding, she says, a wedding and a holiday! 
 But on the neutral strip there are flowers
 Of an unusual beauty! 
Our border guards are brave boys
A trio was summoned to go with the captain.
But how could they have known that the asians
Decided that very night also to make bouquets? 
 But on the neutral strip there are flowers
 Of an unusual beauty! 
The captain was drunk from the mortuary smell of flowers
Well, the other side’s captain also was drunk as a skunk.
He rolled about in the flowers, sighing in Turkish,
And crying out in Russian: "Mother!" our captain collapsed. 
 But on the neutral strip there are flowers
 Of an unusual beauty! 
The captain sleeps and he dreams
That they opened the border like the gates of the Kremlin.
He couldn’t give a fig about foreign countries -
He just wanted to go across the unowned earth. 
Why not? Obviously it’s no one’s earth,
Obviously it’s neutral! 
 But on the neutral strip there are flowers
 Of an unusual beauty!  © _Peter Struwwel_. Translation, ?       *The Neutral Zone*   
The frontier with Pakistan, Turkey or somewhere:
Here lies the neutral zone - bushes to the right,
Our platoon of border guards, and their captain there,
And over on the other side their guys are sitting tight. 
 And in the middle of the neutral zone
 Flowers beautiful have grown. 
So the captain’s fiancee’s moving in with him today,
She sweeps in, announcing, "Darling", this and that...
Gotta have at least a bouquet for the fiancee:
What’s a wedding with no flowers, but a drunken frat? 
 And in the middle of the neutral zone
 Flowers beautiful have grown. 
To the others’ captain too, just as if they planned it,
Comes his lady love as well, with one goal in sight:
"Darling!" says she (but in Turkish, gotta understand it),
"Let’s get married now," she says, "we’ll marry, and tonight!" 
 And in the middle of the neutral zone
 Flowers beautiful have grown. 
Our brave boys the border guards call for volunteers.
Three set out on this mission, the captain leads ‘em through...
How the hell could they have known that the Asians here
Would decide that very night to hit the flowers too? 
 And in the middle of the neutral zone
 Flowers beautiful have grown. 
With the scent of blooming flowers dead drunk is the captain,
And the other guys’ commander’s plastered just the same.
Down he fell into the flowers, something Turkish grunting,
And with a Russian cry of "fuck..." down our captain came. 
 And in the middle of the neutral zone
 Flowers beautiful have grown. 
And the captain lies dreaming, his face in the flowers,
That they’ve opened all the borders, like the Kremlin door...
He himself could care less for foreign lands or powers -
He just wished to walk on land no one owned before. 
Why not? It is no man’s land nobody owns:
It’s a neu-tral zone. 
 And in the middle of the neutral zone
 Flowers beautiful have grown.  © _Tamara Vardomskaya_. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1673.22   *Попутчик*  
Хоть бы облачко, хоть бы тучка
В этот год на моём горизонте, 
Но однажды я встретил попутчика —
Расскажу про него, знакомьтесь. 
Он спросил: "Вам куда?" — "До Вологды". —
"Ну, до Вологды — это полбеды". 
Чемодан мой от водки ломится —
Предложил я, как полагается:
"Может, выпить нам — познакомиться, 
Поглядим, кто быстрей сломается!.." 
Он сказал: "Вылезать нам в Вологде,
Ну, а Вологда — это вона где!.." 
Я не помню, кто первый сломался, —
Помню, он подливал, поддакивал, 
Мой язык, как шнурок, развязался:
Я кого-то ругал, оплакивал... 
И проснулся я в городе Вологде,
Но — убей меня — не припомню где. 
А потом мне пришили дельце
По статье Уголовного кодекса, 
Успокоили: "Всё перемелется", 
Дали срок — не дали опомниться. 
И остался я городе Вологде,
Ну, а Вологда — это вона где!.. 
Пятьдесят восьмую дают статью,
Говорят: "Ничего, вы так молоды..."
Если б знал я, с кем еду, с кем водку пью, —
Он бы хрен доехал до Вологды! 
Он живёт себе в городе Вологде,
А я — на Севере, а Север — вона где! 
...Все обиды мои годы стёрли,
Но живу я теперь, как в наручниках:
Мне до боли, до кома в горле
Надо встретить того попутчика! 
Но живёт он в городе Вологде,
А я — на Севере, а Север — вона где!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpEB00SbJVE (private)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbWXQtaT5ag  http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=63015 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/38/vv38_15.mp3    *Антисемиты* * 
Зачем мне считаться 
шпаной и бандитом —
Не лучше ль податься 
мне в антисемиты:
На их стороне 
хоть и нету законов —
Поддержка и не-
тузиазм миллионов.
На их стороне 
хоть и нету законов —
Поддержка и эн-
тузиазм миллионов. 
Решил я — и, значит, 
кому-то быть битым,
Но надо ж узнать, кто 
такие семиты, —
А вдруг это очень 
приличные люди,
А вдруг из-за них мне 
чего-нибудь будет! 
Но друг и учитель — 
алкаш в бакалее —
Сказал, что семиты — 
простые евреи.
Да это ж такое 
везение, братцы, 
Теперь я спокоен — 
чего мне бояться! 
Я долго крепился, 
ведь благоговейно
Всегда относился 
к Альберту Эйнштейну.
Народ мне простит, 
но спрошу я невольно:
Куда отнести 
мне Абрама Линкольна? 
Средь них — пострадавший 
от Сталина Каплер,
Средь них — уважаемый 
мной Чарли Чаплин,
Мой друг Рабинович, 
и жертвы фашизма,
И даже осново-
положник марксизма. 
Но тот же алкаш 
мне сказал после дельца,
Что пьют они кровь 
христианских младенцев;
И как-то в пивной 
мне ребята сказали,
Что очень давно 
они Бога распяли! 
Им кровушки надо — 
они по запарке
Замучили, гады, 
слона в зоопарке!
Украли, я знаю, 
они у народа
Весь хлеб урожая 
минувшего года! 
По Курской, Казанской 
железной дороге
Построили дачи — 
живут там как боги...
На всё я готов:
на разбой и насилье.
И бью я жидов — 
и спасаю Россию! 
___________________
* Песня - шутка. Отец Высoцкого - еврей.
__________________________________________________ *Song of an Antisemite*
Translation by Boris Gendelev 
Just being a hoodlum appears so trite
I ought to convert to an anti-Semite
This cause might not yet have the law on its side
But millions of zealots support it worldwide 
One would get a thrashing if I so decide
But I need to know who is a Semite
What if they are held in the highest regard
What if for the trouble I get myself barred 
But my drunkard pal with a wider worldview
Said that a Semite is just a plain Jew
Well, I am in luck, as it would appear
I am reassured there is nothing to fear 
I worked up resolve, cause Albert Einstein
Was once a respected icon of mine
The people, forgive me, but I have to ask
Should Abraham Lincoln be also unmasked? 
Among them, are many who suffered from Stalin
And highly respected by me Charlie Chaplin
My dear friend Rubin and victims of Nazism
And even the founding father of Marxism 
But my drunkard buddy said after a job
The blood of the infants they drink, every drop
And I over drinks in a bar overheard
That they long ago crucified our Lord 
Without more blood they simply can't do 
They tortured an elephant right in a zoo
Against our people committed high treason
And stole all the crops of the previous season 
Along major highways they grabbed all the lots
Built luxury dachas and live there like gods
I'll maim and I'll burn, just to make them pay dues
To save our country, I club dirty Jews

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGFIXXSJmLc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkvE3zn0N3Q http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3hlfb__R5I http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zArGUVN38wE  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/41/vv41_05.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs/vv0024.mp3 
?? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 393_06.mp3   
Песня *Иосифа Бродского*   *Деревянные костюмы*  *Как все, мы веселы бываем и угрюмы*,
Но если надо выбирать и выбор труден —
Мы выбираем деревянные костюмы, 
Люди! Люди! 
Нам будут долго предлагать не прогадать:
Ах, скажут, что вы! Вы ещё не жили!
Вам надо только-только начинать!.. 
Ну а потом предложат: или — или. 
Или пляжи, вернисажи, или даже
Пароходы, в них — наполненные трюмы,
Экипажи, скачки, рауты, вояжи,
Или просто деревянные костюмы. 
И будут веселы они или угрюмы,
И будут в роли злых шутов и добрых судей, 
Но нам предложат деревянные костюмы
Люди! Люди! 
Нам даже могут предложить и закурить:
Ах, вспомнят, вы ведь долго не курили!
Да вы ещё не начинали жить!.. 
Ну а потом предложат: или — или. 
Дым папиросы навевает что-то, 
Одна затяжка — веселее думы.
Курить охота! Как курить охота!
Но надо выбрать деревянные костюмы. 
И будут вежливы и ласковы настолько —
Предложат жизнь счастливую на блюде.
Но мы откажемся — и бьют они жестоко, 
Люди! Люди...

----------


## Lampada

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVU7rPyhkj0" target="_blank">
    
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVU7rPyhkj0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-2MgeNUeaQ  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/41/vv41_09.mp3     *Невидимка*  
Сижу ли я, пишу ли я, пью кофе или чай,
Приходит ли знакомая блондинка, —
Я чувствую, что на меня глядит соглядатай,
Но только не простой, а невидимка. 
Иногда срываюсь с места,
Будто тронутый, я:
До сих пор моя невеста
Мной не тронутая! 
Про погоду мы с невестой
Ночью диспуты ведём,
Ну а что другое если —
Мы стесняемся при нём. 
Обидно мне,
Досадно мне...
Ну ладно! 
Однажды выпиваю — да и кто сейчас не пьёт! —
Нейдёт она: как рюмка — так в отрыжку.
Я чувствую: сидит, подлец, и выпитому счёт
Ведёт в свою невидимую книжку. 
Побледнев, срываюсь с места,
Как напудренный, я:
До сих пор моя невеста 
Целомудренная! 
Про погоду мы с невестой
Ночью диспуты ведём,
Ну а что другое если —
Мы стесняемся при нём. 
Обидно мне,
Досадно мне...
Ну ладно! 
Я дёргался, я нервничал, на хитрости пошёл:
Вот лягу спать и подымаю храп; ну,
Коньяк открытый ставлю и закусочку на стол:
Вот сядет он — тут я его и хапну! 
Побледнев, срываюсь с места,
Как напудренный, я:
До сих пор моя невеста 
Целомудренная! 
Про погоду мы с невестой
Ночью диспуты ведём,
Ну а что другое если —
Мы стесняемся при нём. 
Обидно мне,
Досадно мне...
Ну ладно! 
К тому ж он мне вредит. Да вот, не дале как вчера —
Поймаю, так убью его на месте! —
Сижу, а мой партнёр подряд играет "мизера",
А у меня "гора" — три тыщи двести! 
Побледнев, срываюсь с места,
Будто тронутый, я:
До сих пор моя невеста 
Мной не тронутая! 
Про погоду мы с невестой
Ночью диспуты ведём,
Ну а что другое если —
Мы стесняемся при нём. 
Обидно мне,
Досадно мне...
Ну ладно! 
А вот он мне недавно на работу написал
Чудовищно тупую анонимку.
Начальник прочитал и показал, а я узнал
По почерку родную невидимку. 
Оказалась невидимкой —
Нет, не тронутый я —
Эта самая блондинка,
Мной не тронутая! 
Эта самая блондинка...
У меня весь лоб горит!
Я спросил: "Зачем ты, Нинка?" —
"Чтоб женился," — говорит. 
Обидно мне,
Досадно мне...
Ну ладно!

----------


## Alexander

> *Баллада о детстве*  
> Час зачатья я помню неточно,
> Значит память моя однобока,
> Но зачат я был ночью порочно
> И явился на свет не до срока.
> Я рождался не в муках, не в злобе,
> Девять месяцев - это не лет.
> Первый срок отбывал я в утробе:
> Ничего там хорошего нет.

 Случайно никому не попадался перевод этой песни?

----------


## Alexander

http://www.hig.se/%7Ehrn/hagen_free/...ound_World.mp3
Мдааа.. такой интерпретации Высоц.кого я еще не слышал   ::   Хотя может что-то в этом и есть...

----------


## Lampada

> Случайно никому не попадался перевод этой песни?

 Мне не попадался.  Много переводов здесь:  http://kulichki.com/vv/eng/songs/.  
Кстати, вот интересный сайт для изучающих русский язык: http://www.learningrussian.com/library/ ... /index.htm    ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFXykfQ93pI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP9Nowq4MSQ (private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG0Rlqff1po  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/42/vv42_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/42/vv42_05.mp3   *Если где-то в чужой, неспокойной ночи...* 
Если где-то в чужой, неспокойной ночи, ночи
Ты споткнулся и ходишь по краю —
Не таись, не молчи, до меня докричи, докричи,
Я твой голос услышу, узнаю. 
Может, с пулей в груди ты лежишь в спелой ржи, в спелой ржи?
Потерпи! Я иду, и усталости ноги не чуют.
Мы вернемся туда, где и травы врачуют,
Только — ты не умри, только — кровь удержи. 
Если ж конь под тобой — ты домчи, доскачи, доскачи,
Конь дорогу отыщет, буланый,
В те края, где всегда бьют живые ключи, ключи,
И они исцелят твои раны. 
Если трудно идёшь: по колена в грязи, по колена в грязи
Да по острым камням, босиком по воде по студёной,
Пропылённый, обветренный, дымный, огнём опалённый —
Хоть какой — доберись, добреди, доползи! 
Здесь такой чистоты из-под снега ручьи, ручьи —
Не найдёшь, не придумаешь краше;
Здесь друзья, и цветы, и деревья ничьи, ничьи,
Стоит нам захотеть — будут наши. Наши! 
Где же ты? взаперти или в долгом пути, пути?
На развилках каких, перепутиях и перекрёстках?
Может быть, ты устал, приуныл, заблудился в трёх соснах
И не можешь обратно дорогу найти?
________________________________  
If you are in a strange land at night 
If you've found yourself in a strange land at night, 
If you sit on a barrel of powder, 
Don't hold back, don't keep silent but cry with all might, 
I shall hear your voice, shout louder.  
Perhaps, you lie in a ryefield, a bullet in chest, 
I am running to you - treading lightly, with ease, just have patience. 
We'll go back where the grass and the air are healing and gracious, 
Wait, do not pass away, just hold on, do your best.  
If you're riding a horse, you get home, spreading wings, 
Your good dun ought to bring you around. 
It will take you to places with life-giving springs 
Will patch up all your wounds, make you sound.  
Now, where are you? Locked up? Do you ramble and roam? 
What conjunctions, and what intersections of roads are you facing?! 
Are you tired, have gone off the track, do you find it depressing? 
Can't you really find the way back to your home ?  
Spurting out from snow, oh so clean are the springs! 
Splendid brooks of the purest water. 
All the flowers and plants are nobody's things 
We can have them, in fact, if we want to.  
If you're dragging your feet, plodding, trudging all day, 
Getting stuck in the mud, scrambling, treading on stones and on water, 
Singed in flame, weather-beaten, worn out, on foot or on trotter, 
Walk, or crouch, or crawl but get home anyway. 
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ? 
__________________________________ 
Другой вариант песни:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3okgi8MN2rA  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/42/vv42_04.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/esli-gde-to-v.ram  
Если где-то в глухой, неспокойной ночи, неспокойной ночи 
Ты споткнулся и ходишь, и ходишь по краю —
Не таись, не молчи, до меня, до меня докричи, 
Я твой голос услышу, услышу, узнаю.  
Если с пулей в груди ты лежишь, ты лежишь в спелой ржи — 
Потерпи! Я спешу, и усталости ноги не чуют. 
Мы вернемся туда, где и воздух, и травы врачуют, 
Только — ты не умри, только — кровь удержи. 
Если конь под тобой — ты домчи, ты домчи, доскачи,
Конь дорогу отыщет, отыщет буланый,
В те края, где всегда бьют живые ключи,
И они исцелят твои раны. 
Где же ты? Взаперти или в долгом ты в долгом пути?
На каких ты сейчас перепутиях и перекрёстках? 
Может быть, ты устал, приуныл, заблудился в трёх соснах
И не можешь обратно дорогу найти? 
.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r52jUQG_fg http://vv.nexus.org/vv/43/vv43_01.mp3  
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" — 
5. *Марш антиподов* 
Когда провалишься сквозь землю от стыда
Иль поклянёшься: "Провалиться мне на месте!" —
Без всяких трудностей ты попадёшь сюда,
А мы уж встретим по закону, честь по чести. 
Мы антиподы, мы здесь живём!
У нас тут антикоординаты.
Стоим на пятках твёрдо мы и на своём,
Кто не на пятках, те — антипяты! 
Но почему-то, прилетая впопыхах,
На голове стоят разини и растяпы,
И даже пробуют ходить на головах
Антиребята, антимамы, антипапы... 
Мы антиподы, мы здесь живём!
У нас тут антиординаты.
Стоим на пятках твёрдо мы и на своём,
И кто не с нами, те — антипяты!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA2kW6cM3xc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZGmOtoCEDg http://vv.nexus.org/vv/43/vv43_02.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_06.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/50/00_0464_12_5.mp3  
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" —  
15. *Песня Попугая* 
Послушайте все — о-го-го! э-ге-гей! —
Меня, попугая, пирата морей. 
Родился я в тыща каком-то году
В банано-лиановой чаще.
Мой папа был папапугай какаду,
Тогда ещё не говорящий. 
Но вскоре покинул я девственный лес —
Взял в плен меня страшный Фернандо Кортес.
Он начал на бедного папу кричать,
А папа Фернанде не мог отвечать,
Не мог — не умел — отвечать. 
И чтоб отомстить, от зари до зари
Учил я три слова, всего только три,
Упрямо себя заставлял — повтори:
"Карамба!", "Коррида!!" и "Чёрт побери!!!" 
Послушайте все — о-го-го! э-ге-гей! —
Рассказ попугая, пирата морей. 
Нас шторм на обратной дороге застиг,
Мне было особенно трудно.
Английский фрегат под названием "бриг"
Взял на абордаж наше судно. 
Был бой рукопашный три ночи, два дня,
И злые пираты пленили меня.
Так начал я плавать на разных судах
В районе экватора, в северных льдах...
На разных пиратских судах. 
Давали мне кофе, какао, еду,
Чтоб я их приветствовал: "Хау ду ю ду!"
Но я повторял от зари до зари:
"Карамба!", "Коррида!!" и "Чёрт побери!!!" 
Послушайте все — о-го-го! э-ге-гей! —
Меня, попугая, пирата морей. 
Лет сто я проплавал пиратом, и что ж?
Какой-то матросик пропащий
Продал меня в рабство за ломаный грош,
А я уже был говорящий! 
Турецкий паша нож сломал пополам,
Когда я сказал ему: "Паша! Салам!"
И просто кондрашка хватила пашу,
Когда он узнал, что ещё я пишу,
Считаю, пою и пляшу. 
Я Индию видел, 
Иран и Ирак,
Я инди-и-видум — 
не попка-дурак.
(Так думают только одни дикари.)
Карамба! Коррида!! И — чёрт побери!!!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYwCVEtIHgE  http://music.ka81.com/%d0%92%d1%8b%d1%8 ... nok_E'd_(2).mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/43/vv43_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_13.mp3  
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" —  
17. *Песенка-представление орлёнка Эда* 
"Таких имён в помине нет,
Какой-то бред — орлёнок Эд..." —
Я слышал это, джентльмены, леди!
Для быстроты, для простоты
Прошу со мною быть на ты,
Зовите Эдом — это вроде Эдди. 
Эд — это просто вместо имён:
Эд-гар, Эд-вард, Эд-монд.
Эд-елаида... 
Но Эд — не сокращение,
О нет! — не упрощение,
А Эд, прошу прощения, —
Скорее обобщение
Для лёгкости общения,
Ни более, ни менее.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXZ6leHTf6o  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wn-wGM-ygw  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Yw9A0KLG1w  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xN2yC3It7M   
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" —  
28. *Песня об обиженном времени* 
Приподнимем занавес за краешек —
Такая старая, тяжёлая кулиса! —
Вот какое Время было раньше:
Такое ровное — взгляни, Алиса! 
Но... Плохо за часами наблюдали
счастливые,
И нарочно Время замедляли
трусливые,
Торопили Время, понукали
крикливые,
Без причины Время убивали
ленивые. 
И колёса Времени
Стачивались в трении
(Всё на свете портится от трения),
И тогда обиделось Время —
И застыли маятники Времени. 
И двенадцать в полночь не пробило,
Все ждали полдня, но опять не дождалися.
Вот какое Время наступило:
Такое нервное — взгляни, Алиса! 
И... на часы испуганно взглянули
счастливые,
Жалобные песни затянули
трусливые,
Рты свои огромные заткнули
болтливые,
Хором зазевали и заснули
ленивые. 
Смажь колёса Времени
Не для первой премии —
Им ведь очень больно от трения!
Обижать не следует Время.
Плохо и тоскливо жить без Времени.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svsbk9lqKE8  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kuokilo2grc  
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" —
 1. *Песня Кэрролла*  *Этот рассказ мы с загадки начнём —*
Даже Алиса ответит едва ли:
Что остаётся от сказки потом,
После того как её рассказали? 
Где, например, волшебный рожок?
Добрая фея куда улетела?
А? Э-э! Так-то, дружок,
В этом-то всё и дело: 
Они не испаряются, они не растворяются,
Рассказанные в сказке, промелькнувшие во сне, —
В Страну Чудес волшебную они переселяются,
Мы их, конечно, встретим в этой сказочной стране...
__________________________________________________  ____  
Владимир Высоцкий - Песня Додо - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrGsw8PQkNI https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5WprhzchVI  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hT4snHfPcw  *
Песенка Додо*  *Много неясного в странной стране* —
Можно запутаться и заблудиться...
Даже мурашки бегут по спине,
Если представить, что может случиться. 
Вдруг будет пропасть — и нужен прыжок.
Струсишь ли сразу? Прыгнешь ли смело?
А? Э-э! Так-то, дружок,
В этом-то всё и дело. 
Добро и зло в Стране Чудес, как и везде, встречаются, (ругаются,)
Но только — здесь они живут на разных берегах,
Здесь по дорогам страшные истории скитаются
И бегают фантазии на тоненьких ногах.
_____________________  *Ну и последнее: хочется мне*,
Чтобы всегда меня все узнавали, 
Буду я птицей в волшебной стране —
"Птица Додо" меня дети прозвали. 
Даже Алисе моей невдомёк,
Как упакуюсь я в птичее тело,
А? Э-э! То-то, дружок,
В этом-то всё и дело. 
И не такие странности в Стране Чудес случаются!
В ней нет границ, не нужно плыть, бежать или лететь,
Попасть туда не сложно, никому не запрещается,
В ней нужно оказаться — стоит только захотеть.
__________________________________________        *Падение Алисы*  *Догонит ли в воздухе - или шалишь!* -
Летучая кошка летучую мышь,
Собака летучая кошку летучую?
Зачем я себя этой глупостью мучаю! 
А раньше я думала, стоя над кручею:
"Ах, как бы мне сделаться тучей летучею!"
Ну вот! Я и стала летучею тучею,
Ну вот и решаю по этому случаю:
Догонит ли в воздухе - или шалишь -
Летучая кошка летучую мышь?..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qomgh8_cLmw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY_mv45yyoo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE4Z6d2jfjk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3LIMWzyn7M  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/43/vv43_06.mp3   
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" —  
29. *Про королевское шествие* 
Мы браво и плотно сомкнули ряды,
Как пули в обойме, как карты в колоде:
Король среди нас — мы горды,
Мы шествуем бодро при нашем народе. 
Падайте лицами вниз, вниз —
Вам это право дано,
Пред королём падайте ниц
В слякоть и грязь — всё равно! 
Нет-нет, у народа не трудная роль:
Упасть на колени — какая проблема?
За всё отвечает король,
А коль не король, ну тогда — королева! 
Падайте лицами вниз, вниз —
Вам это право дано,
Пред королём падайте ниц
В слякоть и грязь — всё равно!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft8sN2bcVfA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwFjn5Vx7uo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvvljY8feI0  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/43/vv43_07.mp3  
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" —  
30. *Королевский крокей* 
Король, что тыщу лет назад над нами правил,
Привил стране лихой азарт игры без правил,
Играть заставил всех графей и герцогей,
Вальтей и дамов в потрясающий крокей. 
Названье крокея от слова "кроши",
От слова "кряхти", и "крути", и "круши".
Девиз в этих матчах: "Круши, не жалей!
Даёшь королевский крокей!"

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_01.mp3
_________________________
Разговор перед концертом
Добрый день! Извините за небольшую задержку, но я к вам так торопился, что была встреча с милицией у меня небольшая...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0OA4ck3Jp4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsrgTOn1AsY  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un8sn4T3qNo ( Private)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_03.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/48/00_0451_02_5.mp3   *Жертва телевизора*  также *Жертва телевидения* 
Есть телевизор — подайте трибуну, 
Так проору — разнесётся на мили!
Он не окно, я в окно и не плюну —
Мне будто дверь в целый мир прорубили. 
Всё на дому — 
самый полный обзор:
Отдых в Крыму, 
ураган и Кобзон,
Фильм, часть седьмая — тут можно поесть,
Потому что я не видал предыдущие шесть. 
Врубаю первую — а там ныряют.
Ну, это так себе. А с двадцати —
"А ну-ка, девушки!". Что вытворяют!
И все — в передничках... С ума сойти! 
Есть телевизор — мне дом не квартира:
Я всею скорбью скорблю мировою,
Грудью дышу я всем воздухом мира,
Никсона вижу с его госпожою. 
Вот тебе раз! 
Иностранный глава —
Прямо глаз в глаз, 
к голове голова, 
Чуть пододвинул ногой 
табурет —
И оказался с главой 
тет-на-тет. 
Потом — ударники в хлебопекарне
Дают про выпечку до двадцати.
И вот любимая — "А ну-ка, парни!". 
Стреляют, прыгают... С ума сойти! 
Если не смотришь — ну пусть не болван ты,
Но уж по крайности Богом убитый:
Ведь ты же не знаешь, что ищут таланты,
Ведь ты же не ведаешь, кто даровитый! 
Вот тебе матч СССР — ФРГ,
С Мюллером я на короткой ноге.
Судорга, шок, 
а потом — интервью,
Ох, хорошо, 
что с Указу не пью! 
Там ктой-то выехал на конкурс в Варне — 
А мне квартал всего туда идти!
"А ну-ка, девушки!", "А ну-ка, парни!" — 
Все лезут в первые. С ума сойти! 
Как убедить мне упрямую Настю?! 
Настя желает в кино, как суббота,
Настя твердит, что проникся я страстью
К глупому ящику для идиота. 
Ну да, я проникся: 
в квартиру зайду,
Глядь — дома Никсон 
и Жорж Помпиду!
Вот хорошо — 
я бутылочку взял:
Жорж — посошок, 
Ричард, правда, не стал. 
Ну а действительность еще шикарней, 
Врубил четвёртую — и на балкон:
"А ну-ка, девушки!" "А ну-ка, парням!"
Вручают премии в О-О-ООН! 
...Ну а потом, на закрытой на даче,
Где, к сожаленью, навязчивый сервис,
Я и в бреду всё смотрел передачи,
Всё заступался за Анджелу Дэвис. 
Слышу: не плачь — 
всё в порядке в тайге,
Выигран матч 
СССР — ФРГ,
Сто негодяев 
захвачены в плен,
И Магомаев 
поёт в КВН. 
У нас действительность ещё кошмарней:
Два телевизора — крути-верти!
"А ну-ка, девушки!", "А ну-ка, парни!" —
За них не боязно с ума сойти!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Vladimir Visotsky - koziol otpushenia  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=882.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1344.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=992.07 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1091.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1674.15   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_23.mp3 YouTube - сп бабай - в заповеднике, вот в каком забыл (на марше несогласных)  
Дорожный дневник — Часть XIII 
— *Песня про Козла отпущения* 
В заповеднике (вот в каком — забыл)
Жил да был Козёл — роги длинные,
Хоть с волками жил, не по-волчьи выл —
Блеял песенки, да всё козлиные. 
И пощипывал он травку, и нагуливал бока,
Не услышишь от него худого слова,
Толку было с него, правда, как с козла молока,
Но вреда, однако, тоже — никакого. 
Он жил на выпасе, возле озерка, 
Не вторгаясь в чужие владения,
Но заметили скромного Козлика
И избрали в козлы отпущения! 
Например, Медведь — баламут и плут —
Обхамит кого-нибудь по-медвежьему —
Так враз Козла найдут, приведут и бьют:
По рогам ему и промеж ему... 
Не противился он, серенький, насилию со злом,
А сносил побои весело и гордо.
Сам Медведь сказал: "Робяты, я горжусь Козлом —
Героическая личность, козья морда!" 
Берегли Козла, прям как наследника,—
Вышло даже в лесу запрещение 
С территории заповедника 
Отпускать Козла отпущения. 
А Козёл себе всё скакал козлом, 
Но пошаливать он стал втихимолочку:
Он как-то бороду завязал узлом 
И из кустов назвал Волка сволочью. 
А когда очередное отпущенье получал —
Всё за то, что волки лишку откусили, 
Он, как будто бы случайно, по-медвежьи зарычал,
Но внимания тогда не обратили. 
Пока хищники меж собой дрались,
В заповеднике крепло мнение,
Что дороже всех медведей и лис —
Дорогой Козёл отпущения! 
Услыхал Козёл — да и стал таков.
"Эй вы, бурые, — кричит, — светло-пегие!
Отниму у вас рацион волков
И медвежие привилегии! 
Покажу вам "козью морду" настоящую в лесу,
Распишу туда-сюда по трафарету, — 
Всех на роги намотаю, и по кочкам разнесу,
И ославлю по всему по белу свету! 
Не один из вас будет землю жрать,
Все подохнете без прощения,
Отпускать грехи кому — уж это мне решать:
Это я Козёл отпущения!"  
...В заповеднике (вот в каком — забыл)
Правит бал Козёл не по-прежнему:
Он с волками жил — и по-волчьи взвыл, 
И рычит теперь по-медвежьему.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=11.03 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_02.mp3 
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" — 2. *Песня Алисы* 
Я страшно скучаю, я просто без сил.
И мысли приходят — маня, беспокоя, —
Чтоб кто-то куда-то меня пригласил,
И я там увидела <что-то> такое!..
...Увидела что-то такое!.. 
Но что именно — право, не знаю,
Все советуют наперебой.
"Почитай!" — я сажусь и читаю,
"Поиграй!" — ну, я с кошкой играю.
Всё равно я ужасно страдаю!
Сэр! Возьмите Алису с собой! 
Мне так бы хотелось, хотелось бы мне
Когда-нибудь как-нибудь выйти из дому 
И вдруг оказаться вверху, в глубине,
Внутри и снаружи, — где всё по-другому!
...Где всё по-другому! 
Но что именно — право, не знаю,
Все советуют наперебой.
"Почитай!" — ну, я с кошкой играю,
"Поиграй!" — я сажусь и читаю.
Всё равно я ужасно страдаю!
Сэр! Возьмите Алису с собой! 
Пусть дома поднимется переполох,
И пусть наказанье грозит — я согласна.
Глаза закрываю, считаю до трёх...
Что будет, то будет! Волнуюсь ужасно! 
Но что именно — право, не знаю,
Всё смешалось в полуденный зной.
Почитать? — Я сажусь и играю.
Поиграть? — Ну, я с кошкой читаю.
Всё равно я скучать ужасаю!
Сэр! Возьмите Алису с собой!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DuOzSVxxrc http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_04.mp3  
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" — 
11. *В море слёз* 
Слезливое море вокруг разлилось,
И вот принимаю я слёзную ванну, —
Должно быть, по морю из собственных слёз
Плыву к слезовитому я океану. 
Растеряешься здесь поневоле —
Со стихией одна на один.
Может, зря
проходили мы в школе,
Что моря —
из поваренной соли?
Хоть бы льдина мне встретилась, что ли,
Иль попался мне добрый дельфин!

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_05.mp3 
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" — 6. *Про Мэри Энн* 
Толстушка Мэри Энн была:
Так много ела и пила,
Что еле-еле проходила в двери.
То прямо на ходу спала,
То плакала и плакала,
А то визжала, как пила,
Ленивейшая в целом мире Мэри. 
Чтоб слопать всё, для Мэри Энн
Едва хватало перемен.
Спала на парте Мэри
Весь день, по крайней мере.
В берлогах так медведи спят и сонные тетери. 
С ней у доски всегда беда:
Ни бэ ни мэ, ни нет ни да,
По сто ошибок делала в примере...
Но знала Мэри Энн всегда,
Кто где, кто с кем и кто куда.
Ох, ябеда, ох, ябеда,
Противнейшая в целом мире Мэри! 
Но в голове без перемен
У Мэри Энн, у Мэри Энн.
И если пела Мэри,
То все кругом немели —
Слух музыкальный у неё, как у глухой тетери.

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_07.mp3 
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" — 3. *Песня Белого Кролика* 
"Эй, кто там крикнул "ай-ай-ай?" — "Ну я! Я, Кролик Белый". —
"Опять спешишь?" — "Прости, Додо, так много важных дел!
У нас в Стране Чудес попробуй что-то не доделай...
Вот и ношусь я взад-вперёд как заяц угорелый —
За два кило пути я на два метра похудел. 
Зачем, зачем, сограждане, зачем я Кролик — белый?
Когда бы был я серым — я б не бегал, а сидел.
Все ждут меня, всем нужен я — и всем визиты делай,
А я <не в силах отказать — я страшно мягкотелый.
Установить бы кроликам какой-нибудь предел!" — 
"Но почему дрожите вы и почему вы белый?" —>
"Да потому что — ай-ай-ай! — таков уж мой удел.
Ах, как опаздываю я — почти что на день целый!
Бегу, бегу..." — "Но говорят, он в детстве не был белый,
Но опоздать боялся — и от страха поседел". —
"Да, я опоздать боялся, я от страха поседел".

----------


## Lampada

Песни из дискоспектакля "*Алиса в Стране чудес*" — 
7-10. *Песни Алисы про цифры * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78nml53jvO8 
I.      http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_09.mp3 
Все должны до одного
Цифры знать до цифры пять —
Ну, хотя бы для того
Чтоб отметки отличать. 
Кто-то там домой пришёл
И глаза поднять боится:
Это, это — кол,
Это — единица. 
За порог ступил едва,
А ему — головомойка:
Значит, "пара", значит, два,
Значит, просто двойка. 
Эх, раз, ещё раз,
Голова одна у нас,
Ну а в этой голове
Уха два и мысли две. 
Вот и дразнится народ
И смеётся глухо:
"Посмотрите, вон идёт
Голова — два уха!
Голова, голова, голова — два уха!" 
II. * * * 
Хорошо смотреть вперёд,
Но сначала нужно знать
Правильный начальный счёт:
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять. 
Отвечаешь кое-как,
У доски вздыхая тяжко,
И — "трояк", и "трояк"
С минусом, с натяжкой. 
Стих читаешь наизусть,
Но... чуть-чуть скороговорка.
Хлоп! — четыре, ну и пусть:
Твёрдая четвёрка. 
Эх, раз, два, три —
Побежали на пари!
Обогнали "трояка"
На четыре метрика. 
Вот четвёрочник бежит
Быстро, легче пуха,
Сзади троечник сопит,
Голова — два уха,
Голова, голова, голова — два уха.
________________________________________________
III. * * *     http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_08.mp3  *До мильона далеко*,
Но сначала нужно знать
То, что просто и легко, —
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять. 
Есть пятёрка — да не та,
Коль на чёрточку подвинусь:
Ведь черта — не черта,
Это просто минус. 
Я же минусов боюсь,
Я исправить тороплюсь их:
Чёрк — и сразу выйдет плюс,
Крестик — это плюсик. 
Эх, раз, ещё раз!
Есть пятёрочка у нас.
Рук — две, ног — две,
И много мыслей в голове! 
И не дразнится народ —
Не хватает духа.
И никто не обзовёт:
"Голова — два уха!
Ах, голова, голова, голова — два уха!" 
IV. *Путаница Алисы* 
Все должны до одного
Крепко спать до цифры пять —
Ну, хотя бы для того
Чтоб отмычки различать. 
Кто-то там домой пришёл
И глаза бонять поднитца:
Это — очень хорошо,
Это — единица. 
За порог ступил едва,
А ему — головопорка.
Значит, вверх ногами два —
Твёрдая пятёрка. 
Эх, пять, три, раз,
Голова один у нас,
Ну а в этом голове —
Рота два и уха две. 
С толку голову собьёт
Только оплеуха,
На пяти ногах идёт
Голова — два уха!
Болова, колова, долова — два уха!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "Эй вы, синегубые! Эй, холодноносые!.." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fM3AdSNnD0  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_10.mp3 http://vv.kulichki.net/audio/ram/ej-vy-sinegubye-ej.ram  
Песни из дискоспектакля "*Алиса в Стране чудес*" —  
14. *Странные скачки* 
Эй вы, синегубые!
Эй, холодноносые!
Эй вы, стукозубые
И дыбоволосые! 
Эй, мурашкокожаные,
Мерзляки, мерзлячки,
Мокрые, скукоженные!
Начинаем скачки! 
Эй, ухнем!
Эй, охнем!
Пусть рухнем —
Зато просохнем. 
Все закоченелые,
Слабые и хилые,
А ну, как угорелые
Побежали, милые! 
Полуобмороженная
Пёстрая компания,
Выполняй положенное
Самосогревание! 
Эй, ухнем!
Эй, охнем!
Пусть рухнем —
Зато просохнем. 
Выйдут все в передние —
Задние и средние,
Даже предпоследние
Перейдут в передние: 
Всем передвигающимся
Даже на карачках,
Но вовсю старающимся, 
Приз положен в скачках. 
Эй, ухнем!
Эй, охнем!
Пусть рухнем —
Зато просохнем. 
Вам не надо зимних шуб,
Робин Гуси с Эдами,
Коль придёте к финишу
С крупными победами. 
Мчимся, как укушенные,
Весело, согласно —
И стоим, просушенные.
До чего прекрасно! 
Ух! Встали!
А впрок ли?
Устали —
Зато просохли.
______________________ 
Не вошедшая в спектакль последняя часть: 
Выйдут все в передние -
Задние и средние,
Даже предпоследние
Перейдут в передние!
Всем передвигающимся
Даже на карачках,
Но вовсю старающимся
Приз положен в скачках! 
Эй, ухнем!
Эй, охнем!
Пусть рухнем -
Зато просохнем. 
Вам не надо зимних шуб,
Робин Гуси с Эдами,
Коль придете к финишу
С крупными победами!
Мчимся, как укушенные,
Весело, согласно,
И стоим, просушенные,-
До чего прекрасно! 
Ух! Встали!
Устали!
А впрок ли?
Зато просохли.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtz01bpnWuw http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_11.mp3  
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" —
16. *Песенка-представление Робин Гуся* 
Я Робин Гусь — не робкий гусь.
Но! Я не трус, но я боюсь,
Что обо мне вы слышать не могли. 
Я славный гусь — хорош я гусь.
Я вам клянусь, я вам клянусь,
Что я из тех гусей, что Рим спасли. 
Кстати, я гусь особенный,
Ведь не все гуси — Робины.

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_12.mp3 
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" — 12-13. *Песня Мыши* 
I.
Спасите, спасите! О ужас, о ужас —
Я больше не вынырну, если нырну.
Немного проплаваю, чуть поднатужась,
Но силы покинут — и я утону. 
Вы мне по секрету ответить смогли бы:
Я рыбная мышь или мышная рыба? 
Я тихо лежала в уютной норе —
Читала, мечтала и ела пюре. 
И вдруг — это море около,
Как будто кот наплакал!
Я в нём как мышь промокла,
Продрогла как собака. 
II.
Спасите, спасите! Хочу я, как прежде,
В нору, на диван из сухих камышей.
Здесь плавают девочки в верхней одежде,
Которые очень не любят мышей. 
И так от лодыжек дрожу до ладошек —
А мне говорят про терьеров и кошек! 
А вдруг кошкелот на меня нападёт,
Решив по ошибке, что я мышелот?! 
Ну вот — я зубами зацокала
От холода и от страха.
Я здесь как мышь промокла,
Продрогла как собака.

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/45/vv45_14.mp3     
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" — 4. *Падение Алисы* 
Догонит ли в воздухе — или шалишь! —
Летучая кошка летучую мышь,
Собака летучая кошку летучую?
Зачем я себя этой глупостью мучаю! 
А раньше я думала, стоя над кручею:
"Ах, как бы мне сделаться тучей летучею!"
Ну вот! Я и стала летучею тучею,
Ну вот и решаю по этому случаю:
Догонит ли в воздухе — или шалишь! —
Летучая кошка летучую мышь?

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/46/vv46_01.mp3
______________________________
Несколько слов перед концертом

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywLxOriTzX0  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jrUADeeVfg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-v5tt9pbhQ (Private)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/46/vv46_07.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs/vv0031.mp3    *Песенка про мангустов*  
"Змеи, змеи кругом — будь им пусто!" —
Человек в исступленье кричал.
И позвал на подмогу мангуста,
Чтобы, значит, мангуст выручал. 
И мангусты взялись за работу,
Не щадя ни себя, ни родных, 
Выходили они на охоту
Без отгулов и без выходных. 
И в пустынях, в степях и в пампасах
Даже дали наказ патрулям:
Игнорировать змей безопасных
И сводить ядовитых к нулям. 
Приготовьтесь, сейчас будет грустно:
Человек появился тайком 
И поставил силки на мангуста,
Объявив его вредным зверьком. 
Он наутро пришёл, с ним собака,
И мангуста упрятал в мешок, 
А мангуст отбивался, и плакал,
И кричал: "Я полезный зверёк!" 
Но зверьков в переломах и в ранах
Всё швыряли в мешок, как грибы, —
Одуревших от боли в капканах,
Ну и от поворота судьбы. 
И гадали они: в чём же дело,
Ну почему нас несут на убой?
И сказал им мангуст престарелый
С перебитой передней ногой, 
Что, говорит, козы в Бельгии съели капусту,
Воробьи — рис в Китае с полей,
А в Австралии злые мангусты
Истребили полезнейших змей. 
Это вовсе не дивное диво: 
Раньше были полезны — и вдруг 
Оказалось, что слишком ретиво 
Истребляли мангусты гадюк.  
Вот за это им вышла "награда"
От расчётливых наших людей,
Видно, люди не могут без яда,
Ну а значит — не могут без змей.

----------


## ivy

Lampada, spasibo za vse interesnye materialy i informacii, kotorymi vy nas baluyete. Vysockogo ya ochen lyublyu. Yest tam u vas chto-nibud i pro Nikitinych? Zaraneye spasibo.  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzcoTKR8zvM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZhQ36Y0NHo  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/46/vv46_17.mp3 
?  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 587_16.mp3   *Монолог Хлопуши* из драматической поэмы Есенина "Пугачев" 
        Х л о п у ша 
          Сумасшедшая, бешеная кровавая муть!
          Что ты?  Смерть?  Иль исцеленье калекам?
          Проведите, проведите меня к нему,
          Я хочу видеть этого человека.
          Я три дня и три ночи искал ваш умёт,
          Тучи с севера сыпались каменной грудой.
          Слава ему!  Пусть он даже не Пётр!
          Чернь его любит за буйство и удаль.
          Я три дня и три ночи блуждал по тропам,
          В солонце рыл глазами удачу,
          Ветер волосы мои, как солому, трепал
          И цепами дождя обмолачивал.
          Но озлобленное сердце никогда не заблудится,
          Эту голову с шеи сшибить нелегко.
          Оренбургская заря красношёрстной верблюдицей
          Рассветное роняла мне в рот молоко.
          И холодное корявое вымя сквозь тьму
          Прижимал я, как хлеб, к истощенным векам.
          Проведите, проведите меня к нему,
          Я хочу видеть этого человека. 
                  З а р у б и н 
          Кто ты?  Кто?  Мы не знаем тебя!
          Что тебе нужно в нашем лагере?
          Отчего глаза твои,
          Как два цепных кобеля,
          Беспокойно ворочаются в солёной влаге?
          Что пришел ты ему сообщить?
          Злое ль, доброе ль светится из пасти вспурга?
          Прорубились ли в Азию бунтовщики?
          Иль как зайцы, бегут от Оренбурга? 
                  Х л о п у ш а 
          Где он?  Где?  Неужель его нет?
          Тяжелее, чем камни, я нёс мою душу.
          Ах, давно, знать, забыли в этой стране
          Про отчаянного негодяя и жулика Хлопушу.
          Смейся, человек!
          В ваш хмурый стан
          Посылаются замечательные разведчики.
          Был я каторжник и арестант,
          Был убийца и фальшивомонетчик. 
          Но всегда ведь, всегда ведь, рано ли, поздно ли,
          Расставляет расплата капканы терний.
          Заковали в колодки и вырвали ноздри
          Сыну крестьянина Тверской губернии.
          Десять лет -
          Понимаешь ли ты, десять лет? -
          То острожничал я, то бродяжил.
          Это тёплое мясо носил скелет
          На общипку, как пух лебяжий. 
          Черта ль с того, что хотелось мне жить?
          Что жестокостью сердце устало хмуриться?
          Ах, дорогой мой,
          Для помещика мужик -
          Всё равно что овца, что курица.
          Ежедневно молясь на зари желтый гроб,
          Кандалы я сосал голубыми руками...
          Вдруг... три ночи назад... губернатор Рейнсдорп,
          Как сорвавшийся лист,
          Взлетел ко мне в камеру...
          "Слушай, каторжник!
          (Так он сказал.)
          Одному лишь тебе поверю я.
          Там в ковыльных просторах ревет гроза,
          От которой дрожит вся империя,
          Там какой-то пройдоха, мошенник и вор
          Вздумал вздыбить Россию ордой грабителей,
          И дворянские головы сечёт топор -
          Как берёзовые купола
          В лесной обители.
          Ты, конечно, сумеешь всадить в него нож?
          (Так он сказал, так он сказал мне.)
          Вот за эту услугу ты свободу найдёшь
          И в карманах зазвякает серебро, а не камни". 
          Уж три ночи, три ночи, пробиваясь сквозь тьму,
          Я ищу его лагерь, и спросить мне некого.
          Проведите ж, проведите меня к нему,
          Я хочу видеть этого человека!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOXDqNYzljI Чёрное золото  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=875.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1344.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=881.11 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=398.13  
Не космос — метры грунта надо мной,
И в шахте не до праздничных процессий, 
Но мы владеем тоже внеземной —
И самою земною из профессий! 
Любой из нас — ну чем не чародей:
Из преисподни наверх уголь мечем,
Мы топливо отнимем у чертей —
Свои котлы топить им будет нечем! 
Взорвано, уложено, сколото
Чёрное надёжное золото. 
Да, сами мы — как дьяволы — в пыли,
Зато наш поезд не уйдёт порожний.
Терзаем чрево матушки-Земли,
Но на земле теплее и надёжней. 
Вот вагонетки, душу веселя,
Проносятся, как в фильме о погонях, 
И шуточку "Даёшь стране угля!"
Мы чувствуем на собственных ладонях. 
Взорвано, уложено, сколото
Чёрное надёжное золото. 
Воронками изрытые поля
Не позабудь — и оглянись во гневе!
Но нас, благословенная Земля,
Прости за то, что роемся во чреве. 
Да, мы бываем в крупном барыше,
Но роем глубже — голод ненасытен.
Порой копаться в собственной душе
Мы забываем, роясь в антраците. 
Взорвано, уложено, сколото
Чёрное надёжное золото. 
Вгрызаясь в глубь веков хоть на виток
(То взрыв, то лязг — такое безгитарье!),
Вот череп вскрыл отбойный молоток,
Задев кору большого полушарья. 
Не бойся заблудиться в темноте
И захлебнуться пылью — не один ты!
Вперёд и вниз! Мы будем на щите —
Мы сами рыли эти лабиринты! 
Взорвано, уложено, сколото
Чёрное надёжное золото.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75pLGkCW34w http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1668.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.40 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1111.22 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/v-e ... bolshom.ra   *В этом доме большом раньше пьянка была...* 
В этом доме большом раньше пьянка была
Много дней, много дней,
Ведь в Каретном ряду первый дом от угла —
Для друзей, для друзей. 
За пьянками-гулянками,
За банками-полбанками,
За спорами, за ссорами, раздорами
Ты стой на том,
Что этот дом —
Пусть ночью, днём —
Всегда твой дом,
И здесь не смотрят на тебя с укорами. 
И пускай иногда недовольна жена,
Но Бог с ней, нет, Бог с ней! 
Есть у нас что-то больше, чем рюмка вина, —
У друзей, у друзей. 
За пьянками-гулянками,
За банками-полбанками,
За спорами, за ссорами, раздорами
Ты стой на том,
Что этот дом —
Пусть ночью, днём —
Всегда твой дом,
И здесь не смотрят на тебя с укорами.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4qGrjy0shQ  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1668.19 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.17 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ya- ... hestogo.ra   *Я был слесарь шестого разряда...* 
Я был слесарь шестого разряда,
Я получки на ветер кидал, 
А получал я всегда сколько надо 
И плюс премию в каждый квартал. 
Если пьёшь — понимаете сами, 
Должен чтой-то иметь человек.
Ну и, кроме невесты в Рязани,
У меня — две шалавы в Москве. 
Шлю посылки и письма в Рязань я,
А шалавам — себя и вино.
Каждый вечер — одно наказанье,
И всю ночь — истязанье одно. 
Вижу я, что здоровие тает,
На работе — всё брак и скандал, 
Никаких моих сил не хватает 
И плюс премии в каждый квартал. 
Синяки и морщины на роже...
И сказал я тогда им (без слов):
"На фиг вас! Мне здоровье дороже! 
Поищите других фраеров!" 
Если б знали, насколько мне лучше!
Как мне чудно — хоть кто б увидал!
Я один пропиваю получку 
И плюс премию в каждый квартал!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2-iE_GzmrM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQFo4lJHigE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3bQCVXnviM http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/kat ... ina-vse.ra   *Катерина, Катя, Катерина...* 
Катерина, Катя, Катерина!
Всё в тебе, ну всё в тебе по мне!
Ты, как ёлка, ст*о*ишь рупь с полтиной,
Наряди — поднимешься в цене. 
Я тебя одену в пан и в бархат,
В пух и в прах и в бога душу... Вот!
Будешь ты не хуже, чем Тамарка,
Что лишил я жизни в прошлый год. 
И не бойся, Катя, Катерина, —
Наша жизнь, как речка, потечёт!
Что там жизнь! Не жизнь наша — малина!
Я ведь режу баб не каждый год. 
Катерина, хватит сомневаться!
Разорву рубаху на груди —
Вот им всем! Поехали кататься!
Панихида будет впереди...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mSHf0NOOvk  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.22
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 218_04.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/to- ... trizhka.ra   *То была не интрижка...* 
То была не интрижка —
Ты была на ладошке,
Как прекрасная книжка
В грубой суперобложке. 
Я влюблён был, как мальчик:
С тихим трепетом тайным
Я листал наш романчик
С неприличным названьем. 
Были слёзы, угрозы —
Всё одни и всё те же, 
В основном была проза,
А стихи были реже. 
Твои бурные ласки
И все прочие средства —
Это страшно, как в сказке
Очень раннего детства. 
Я надеялся втайне,
Что тебя не листали, 
Но тебя, как в читальне,
Слишком многие брали. 
Не дождаться мне мига,
Когда я с опозданьем
Сдам с рук на руки книгу
С неприличным названьем.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CxBIq1AYH0 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1202.09 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.36 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/u-d ... ischnyx.ra   *У домашних и хищных зверей*... 
У домашних и хищных зверей
Есть человечий вкус и запах.
А каждый день ходить на задних лапах —
Это грустная участь людей. 
Сегодня зрители, сегодня зрители
Не желают больше видеть укротителей.
А если хочется поукрощать,
Работай в розыске — там благодать! 
У немногих приличных людей
Есть человечий вкус и запах.
А каждый день ходить на задних лапах —
Это грустная участь зверей. 
Сегодня жители, сегодня жители
Не желают больше видеть укротителей.
А если хочется поукрощать,
Работай в цирке — там благодать!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=936.14  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/do- ... yudalos.ra  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN41IKFbNPY    *До нашей эры соблюдалось чувство меры*,
Потом бандитов называли "флибустьеры", 
Потом названье звучное "пират"
Забыто — бить их
И словом оскорбить их
Всякий рад. 
Бандит же ближних возлюбил — души не чает,
И если чтой-то им карман отягощает,
Он подойдёт к им, как интеллигент,
Улыбку выжмет —
И облегчает ближних
За момент. 
А если ближние начнут сопротивляться,
Излишне нервничать и сильно волноваться, 
Тогда бандит поступит, как бандит:
Он стрельнет трижды —
И вмиг приводит ближних
В трупный вид. 
А им за это ни чинов, ни послаблений, 
Доходит даже до взаимных оскорблений —
Едва бандит выходит за порог,
Как сразу: "Стойте!
Невинного не стройте!
Под замок!" 
На теле общества есть много паразитов,
Но почему-то все стесняются бандитов.
И с возмущеньем хочется сказать:
"Поверьте: боже,
Бандитов надо тоже
Понимать!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE_HHOEovUo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctMU4CcfRYQ  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=936.28 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1611.05  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/zhi ... rachina.ra    *Жил-был добрый дурачина-простофиля*.
Куда только его черти не носили!
И однажды, как назло,
повезло —
И совсем в чужое царство занесло. 
Слёзы градом — так и надо
простофиле:
Не усаживайся задом
на кобыле.
Ду-ра-чи-на! 
Посреди большого поля — глядь — три стула, 
Дурачину в область печени кольнуло.
Сверху — надпись: "Для гостей",
"Для князей",
А на третьем — "Стул для царских кровей". 
Вот на первый стул уселся
простофиля,
Потому что он от горя
обессилел,
Ду-ра-чи-на! 
Только к стулу примостился дурачина —
Сразу слуги принесли хмельные вина, 
Дурачина ощутил
много сил —
Элегантно ел, кутил и шутил. 
Ощутив себя в такой
бурной силе,
Взлез на стул для князей
простофиля.
Ду-ра-чи-на! 
И сейчас же бывший добрый дурачина
Ощутил, что он ответственный мужчина, 
Стал советы отдавать,
крикнул рать
И почти уже решил воевать. 
Ощутив себя в такой
буйной силе,
Взлез на стул для королей
простофиля.
Ду-ра-чи-на! 
Сразу руки потянулися к печати,
Сразу топать стал ногами и кричати:
"Будь ты князь, будь ты хоть
сам Господь —
Вот возьму и прикажу запороть!" 
Если б люди в сей момент
рядом были —
Не сказали б комплимент
простофиле,
Ду-ра-чи-не! 
Но был добрый этот самый простофиля —
Захотел издать Указ про изобилье...
Только стул подобных дел
не терпел:
Как тряхнёт — и, ясно, тот не усидел... 
И очнулся добрый малый
простофиля
У себя на сеновале,
в чём родили.
Ду-ра-чи-на!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkmhywrEeqM  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1700.30  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/pot ... u-bolno.ra    *Потеряю истинную веру...* 
Потеряю истинную веру,
Больно мне за наш СССР!
Отберите орден у Насеру —
Не подходит к ордену Насер! 
Можно даже крыть с трибуны матом,
Раздавать подарки вкривь и вкось,
Называть Насера нашим братом,
Но давать Героя — это брось! 
А почему нет золота в стране?
Раздарили, гады, раздарили.
Лучше бы давали на войне,
А насеры после б нас простили!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QTAzIxTW_U  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hFLTFRWC4Y (Private)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.13  http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=68017  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/dav ... -orudij.ra    *Давно смолкли залпы орудий...* 
Давно смолкли залпы орудий,
Над нами — лишь солнечный свет.
На чём проверяются люди,
Если войны уже нет? 
Приходится слышать нередко
Сейчас, как тогда:
"Ты бы пошёл с ним в разведку?
Нет или да?" 
Не ухнет уже бронебойный,
Не быть похоронной под дверь,
И кажется — всё так спокойно
И негде раскрыться теперь... 
Приходится слышать нередко
Сейчас, как тогда:
"Ты бы пошёл с ним в разведку?
Нет или да?" 
Покой только снится — я знаю, 
Готовься, держись и дерись:
Есть мирная передовая —
Беда, и опасность, и риск. 
Приходится слышать нередко
Сейчас, как тогда:
"Ты бы пошёл с ним в разведку?
Нет или да?" 
В полях обезврежены мины,
Но мы не на поле цветов, 
Вы поиски, звёзды, глубины
Не сбрасывайте со счетов. 
Поэтому слышим нередко,
Если приходит беда:
"Ты бы пошёл с ним в разведку?
Нет или да?"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tscU1Zw30uY  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seGI59mbv6w  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLVwN9ZgECc (Поёт Марина Влади)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=24    *Песня о двух красивых автомобилях*  
Без запретов и следов,
Об асфальт сжигая шины,
Из кошмара городов
Рвутся за город машины. 
И громоздкие, как танки,
"Форды", "линкольны", "селены",
Элегантные "мустанги",
"Мерседесы", "ситроэны" 
Будто знают — игра стоит свеч,
Это будет как кровная месть городам!
Поскорей, только б свечи не сжечь,
Карбюратор, и что у них есть ещё там! 
И не видно полотна:
Лимузины, лимузины...
Среди них, как два пятна, —
Две красивые машины, 
Словно связанные тросом
(А где тонко, там и рвётся),
Акселераторам, подсосам
Больше дела не найдётся. 
Будто знают — игра стоит свеч, 
Только б вырваться — выплатят всё по счетам.
Ну, а может, он скажет ей речь
На клаксоне... иль что у них есть ещё там. 
Это скопище машин
На тебя таит обиду.
Светло-серый лимузин!
Не теряй её из виду! 
Впереди, гляди, — разъезд!
Больше риска, больше веры!
Опоздаешь!.. Так и есть!
Ты промедлил, светло-серый! 
Они знали — игра стоит свеч, 
А теперь — что ж сигналить, — рекламным щитам?
Ну, а может — гора ему с плеч
Иль с капота — и что у них есть ещё там. 
Нет — развилка как беда:
Стрелки врозь — и вот не здесь ты!
Неужели никогда
Не съезжаются разъезды? 
Этот сходится, один —
И, врубив седьмую скорость,
Светло-серый лимузин
Позабыл нажать на тормоз. 
Что ж, съезжаться — пустые мечты?
Или это есть кровная месть городам?
Покатились колеса, мосты...
И сердца. Или что у них есть ещё там.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jXo10EU4qg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kolh-a9IR7s http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcc6_xoAu8E http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X52Xrr4Pzqc  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/na-reke-l-na.ram  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1064.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.28 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.26 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1089.14   *Песня Рябого* (к/ф "Хозяин тайги")  *На реке ль, на озере* 
Работал на бульдозере,
Весь в комбинезоне и в пыли, 
Вкалывал я до зари, 
Считал, что черви — козыри,
Из грунта выколачивал рубли. 
Не судьба меня манила 
И не золотая жила, 
А широкая моя кость
И природная моя злость. 
Мне ты не подставь щеки:
Не ангелы мы — сплавщики, 
Недоступны заповеди нам...
Будь ты хоть сам Бог Аллах,
Зато я знаю толк в стволах
И весело хожу по штабелям. 
Не судьба меня манила
И не золотая жила, 
А широкая моя кость
И природная моя злость.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2HCOf6HDGc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIM87W0KUHU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2HCOf6HDGc&NR=1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2navGKlAT_c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptpb1WbeKRI  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m03/must03_12.mp3  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/byl ... -vosxod.ra http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/by ... vosxod.ram   *Был развесёлый розовый восход...* 
Был развесёлый розовый восход,
И плыл корабль навстречу передрягам,
И юнга вышел в первый свой поход
Под флибустьерским черепастым флагом. 
Накренившись к воде, парусами шурша,
Бриг двухмачтовый лёг в развороте.
А у юнги от счастья качалась душа,
Как пеньковые ванты на гроте. 
И душу нежную под грубой робой пряча,
Суровый шкипер дал ему совет:
"Будь джентльменом, если есть удача,
А без удачи — джентльменов нет!" 
И плавал бриг туда, куда хотел,
Встречался — с кем судьба его сводила,
Ломая кости вёслам каравелл,
Когда до абордажа доходило. 
Был однажды богатой добычи делёж,
И пираты бесились и выли...
Юнга вдруг побледнел и схватился за нож, 
Потому что его обделили. 
Стояла девушка, не прячась и не плача,
И юнга вспомнил шкиперский завет:
Мы джентльмены, если есть удача,
А нет удачи — джентльменов нет! 
И видел он, что капитан молчал,
Не пробуя сдержать кровавой свары.
И ран глубоких он не замечал —
И наносил ответные удары. 
Только — ей показалось, что с юнгой беда,
А другого она не хотела.
Перекинулась за борт — и скрыла вода
Золотистое смуглое тело. 
И прямо в грудь себе, пиратов озадачив,
Он разрядил горячий пистолет...
Он был последний джентльмен удачи, 
Конец удаче — джентльменов нет!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFBlUFUbzNE 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 443_03.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1242.06 http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm?5 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m03/must03_11.mp3   *Всему на свете выходят сроки...* 
Всему на свете выходят сроки,
А соль морская въедлива, как чёрт.
Два мрачных судна стояли в доке,
Стояли рядом — просто к борту борт. 
Та, что поменьше, вбок кривила трубы
И пожимала баком и кормой:
"Какого типа этот тип? Какой он грубый!
Корявый, ржавый — просто никакой!" 
В упор не видели 
друг друга
оба судна
И ненавидели 
друг друга
обоюдно. 
Он в аварийном был состоянье,
Но и она не новая отнюдь, 
Так что увидишь на расстоянье —
С испуга можно взять и затонуть. 
Тот, что побольше, мёрз от отвращенья,
Хоть был железный малый, с крепким дном, 
Все двадцать тысяч водоизмещенья
От возмущенья содрогались в нём! 
И так обидели 
друг друга
оба судна,
Что ненавидели 
друг друга
обоюдно. 
Прошли недели: их подлатали,
По ржавым швам шпаклёвщики прошли,
И ватерлинией вдоль талии
Перевязали корабли, 
И медь надраили, и краску наложили,
Пар развели, в салонах свет зажгли —
И палубы и плечи распрямили
К концу ремонта эти корабли. 
И в гладкий борт узрели
оба судна,
Что так похорошели 
обоюдно. 
Тот, что побольше, той, что поменьше,
Сказал, вздохнув: "Мы оба не правы!
Я никогда не видел женщин
И кораблей прекраснее чем вы!" 
Та, что поменьше, в том же состоянье
Шепнула, что и он неотразим.
"Большое видится, — говорит, — на расстоянье, 
Но лучше, если всё-таки — вблизи". 
Кругом конструкции толпились,
было людно,
И оба судна объяснились
обоюдно! 
Хотя какой-то портовый дока
Их приписал не в тот же самый порт,
Два корабля так и ушли из дока,
Как и стояли, — вместе, к борту борт. 
До горизонта шли в молчанье рядом,
Не подчиняясь ни теченьям, ни рулям.
Махала ласково ремонтная бригада
Двум не желающим расстаться кораблям. 
Что с ними? Может быть, взбесились
оба судна?
А может, попросту влюбились —
обоюдно. 
___________________________  *Two scruffy ships*
For everything on earth there is a season.
As for the sea salt, it corrodes like hell...
Two sombre ships were anchored in the harbour,
Next to each other, hull to iron hull. 
Its funnel bent into a snobby smile,
The smaller stuck her nose in the air:
"What type of guy is this? And how uncouth!..
All wrinkled, rusty... nobody at all." 
Side by side, the two ships âid not bother
To look, each felt a mutual hatred for the other. 
One of them was on an emergency list.
The other needed similar attention,
Though to judge her from a distance
Meant to founder from sheer fright. 
The slightly bigger one froze in umbrage.
Though a steel-ribbed fellow with a solid bottom,
All twenty thousands of his tonnage
Shook inside him with indignation. 
Thus the two ships traded taunts and insults,
Each feeling a mutual hatred for the other. 
The weeks went by, and both were seen to.
Painters and welders came to treat
The rusting seams along the waterline,
And the two ships were bandaged. 
The brass got scraped, the paint was laid on,
The steam was turned on, so too the saloon lights...
And when the repairs were finished,
The ships straightened their decks, like shoulders. 
The ships eyed each other with smooth sides
And realized their looks had much improved. 
The bigger one then said to the smaller
With a sigh: "Both of us were wrong.
Never have I seen women or ships
That were lovelier than you." 
The smaller one, now in the same condition,
Whispered that he was irresistible,
What's big is well seen at a distance,
But still, it's even better when close up. 
Crews gathered round the shipyard, jostling and curious,
But the two ships talked their hearts out, no longer furious. 
Although a certain harbour authority
Dispatched them to different parts,
The two ships left the docks together,
Hull to hull, as they had stood. 
Side by side they sailed silently away,
Submitting not to currents nor to rudders.
The repairmen on the wharf waved a fond farewell
To the two unwilling-to-be-parted ships. 
What was the matter? Perhaps the two ships had gone off their rockers?
Or was it that they had simply fallen for each other? 
© de Cate & Navrozov. Translation, 1995

----------


## Lampada

http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/kap ... tot-den.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0007.mp3   *Баллада о брошенном корабле*   *Капитана в тот день называли на "ты",*
Шкипер с юнгой сравнялись в талантах;
Распрямляя хребты и срывая бинты,
Бесновались матросы на вантах. 
Двери наших мозгов
Посрывало с петель
В миражи берегов,
В покрывала земель, 
Этих обетованных, желанных —
И колумбовых, и магелланных. 
Только мне берегов
Не видать и земель —
С хода в девять узлов
Сел по горло на мель!
А у всех молодцов —
Благородная цель...
И в конце-то концов —
Я ведь сам сел на мель. 
И ушли корабли — мои братья, мой флот.
Кто чувствительней — брызги сглотнули.
Без меня продолжался великий поход,
На меня ж парусами махнули. 
И погоду и случай
Безбожно кляня,
Мои пасынки кучей
Бросали меня. 
Вот со шлюпок два залпа — и ладно! —
От Колумба и от Магеллана. 
Я пью пену — волна
Не доходит до рта,
И от палуб до дна
Обнажились борта,
А бока мои грязны —
Таи не таи, —
Так любуйтесь на язвы
И раны мои! 
Вот дыра у ребра — это след от ядра,
Вот рубцы от тарана, и даже
Видно шрамы от крючьев — какой-то пират
Мне хребет перебил в абордаже. 
Киль, как старый неровный
Гитаровый гриф, —
Это брюхо вспорол мне
Коралловый риф. 
Задыхаюсь, гнию — так бывает:
И просоленное загнивает. 
Ветры кровь мою пьют
И сквозь щели снуют
Прямо с бака на ют —
Меня ветры добьют:
Я под ними стою
От утра до утра, 
Гвозди в душу мою
Забивают ветра. 
И гулякой шальным всё швыряют вверх дном
Эти ветры, незваные гости.
Захлебнуться бы им в моих трюмах вином
Или с мели сорвать меня в злости! 
Я уверовал в это,
Как загнанный зверь,
Но не злобные ветры
Нужны мне теперь. 
Мои мачты — как дряблые руки,
Паруса — словно груди старухи. 
Будет чудо восьмое —
И добрый прибой
Моё тело омоет
Живою водой,
Моря божья роса
С меня снимет табу —
Вздует мне паруса,
Будто жилы на лбу. 
Догоню я своих, догоню и прощу
Позабывшую помнить армаду.
И команду свою я обратно пущу —
Я ведь зла не держу на команду. 
Только, кажется, нет
Больше места в строю.
Плохо шутишь, корвет,
Потеснись — раскрою! 
Как же так? Я ваш брат,
Я ушёл от беды...
Полевее, фрегат, —
Всем нам хватит воды! 
До чего ж вы дошли...
Значит, что ж — мне уйти?!
Если был на мели —
Дальше нету пути?!
Разомкните ряды,
Всё же мы корабли, 
Всем нам хватит воды,
Всем нам хватит земли, 
Этой обетованной, желанной —
И колумбовой, и магелланной!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1345.20 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1089.12  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/los ... syach-v.ra   _Александру Назаренко и экипажу теплохода "Шота Руставели"_   Лошадей двадцать тысяч в машины зажаты,
И хрипят табуны, стервенея, внизу.
На глазах от натуги худеют канаты,
Из себя на причал выжимая слезу. 
И команды короткие, злые
Быстрый ветер уносит во тьму:
"Кранцы за борт!", "Отдать носовые!"
И — "Буксир, подработать корму!" 
Капитан, чуть улыбаясь, —
Всё, мол, верно — молодцы, —
От земли освобождаясь,
Приказал рубить концы. 
Только снова назад обращаются взоры,
Цепко держит земля, всё и так и не так:
Почему слишком долго не сходятся створы,
Почему слишком часто моргает маяк?! 
Всё в порядке, конец всем вопросам.
Кроме вахтенных, все — отдыхать!
Но пустуют каюты — матросам
К той свободе ещё привыкать. 
Капитан, чуть улыбаясь:
Всё, мол, верно — молодцы!
От земли освобождаясь,
Нелегко рубить концы. 
Переход — двадцать дней, рассыхаются шлюпки,
Нынче утром последний отстал альбатрос...
Хоть бы — шторм! Или лучше, чтоб в радиорубке
Обалдевший радист принял чей-нибудь SOS. 
Так и есть: трое — месяц в корыте,
Яхту вдребезги кит размотал...
Да за что вы нас благодарите?
Вам спасибо за этот аврал! 
Капитан, чуть улыбаясь,
Молвил тихо: "Молодцы!" —
Тем, кто, с жизнью расставаясь,
Не хотел рубить концы. 
И опять будут Фиджи, и порт Кюрасао,
И ещё чёрта в ступе и бог знает что,
И красивейший в мире фиорд Милфорд-Саунд —
Всё, куда я ногой не ступал, но зато — 
Пришвартуетесь вы на Таити
И прокрутите запись мою, 
Через самый большой усилитель
Я про вас на Таити спою. 
Скажет мастер, улыбаясь,
Мне и песне: "Молодцы!"
Так, на суше оставаясь,
Я везде креплю концы. 
И опять продвигается, словно на ринге,
По воде осторожная тень корабля.
В напряженье матросы, ослаблены шпринги...
Руль полборта налево — и в прошлом земля!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=33021 
 Высoцкий поёт  три песни:  "Почему аборигены съели Кука", "Я не люблю" и "Пожары" .  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product.asp?sku=33021 ДВД

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InidRMOw4L8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRwhx_dYyss http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eFdViRzrms  http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/Audio/064.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0001.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv100_01.mp3   *Зарыты в нашу память на века...* 
Зарыты в нашу память на века
И даты, и события, и лица,
А память, как колодец, глубока —
Попробуй заглянуть: наверняка,
Лицо — и то неясно отразится. 
Разглядеть, что истинно, что ложно,
Может только беспристрастный суд.
Осторожно с прошлым, осторожно:
Не разбейте глиняный сосуд! 
До сих пор иногда вспоминается
Из войны много фраз —
Например, что сапёр ошибается
Только раз. 
Одни его лениво ворошат,
Другие неохотно вспоминают,
А третьи даже помнить не хотят,
И прошлое лежит, как старый клад,
Который никогда не раскопают. 
И поток годов унёс с границы
Стрелки — указатели пути.
Очень просто в прошлом заблудиться
И назад дороги не найти. 
Потому-то до сих пор вспоминается
Из войны пара фраз —
Например, что сапёр ошибается
Только раз. 
С налёта не вини — повремени!
Есть у людей на всё свои причины.
Не скрыть, а позабыть хотят они,
Ведь в толще лет ещё лежат в тени
И часа ждут заржавленные мины. 
В минном поле прошлого копаться
Лучше без ошибок, потому
Что на минном поле ошибаться
Просто абсолютно ни к чему. 
Иногда как-то вдруг вспоминается
Из войны пара фраз —
Например, что сапёр ошибается
Только раз. 
Один толчок — и стрелки побегут,
А нервы у людей (не?) из каната,
И будет взрыв, и перетрётся жгут...
Но, может, люди вовремя найдут
И извлекут до взрыва детонатор. 
Спит земля спокойно под цветами,
Но ещё находят мины в ней...
Их берут умелыми руками
И взрывают дальше от людей. 
До сих пор из войны вспоминается
Пара фраз, пара фраз —
Например, что сапёр ошибается
Только раз, только раз.
_____________________________ 
They’re buried in our memories...  
They’re buried in our memories, and held
For centuries: events, and dates, and faces.
But memories run deep, as deep as wells -
Look in. Whose face is that? You can’t quite tell;
Keep staring, and you’re still hard-pressed to place it. 
Who can say what’s false and what is valid?
An unbiased court alone could learn.
Please be careful when the past is tallied;
Do not break that fragile earthen urn.    
Half-heartedly, some rummage through the past,
While some try to recall it, without pleasure;
And others would much rather take a pass;
So, undiscovered it remains, alas -
Like a forever-hidden ancient treasure. 
Like a flood, the years have been unsparing;
No more signposts keeping you on track.
In the past, you just might lose your bearings,
And might never find a pathway back.     
Don’t be so quick to dole out blame just yet!
For digging’s hard, and folks have cause to loathe it.
They wish not to conceal, but to forget:
Amidst the years there lies another threat -
So many rusty mines, still unexploded. 
In the minefield of a bygone era
Caution is especially prescribed.
Minefields never give you room for error;
If you err, you won’t come out alive.     
Just one wrong move - a clock will start to tick,
And then, all hell breaks loose a minute later...
Explosions are too sudden to predict.
If only we’re alert enough, and quick,
To, just in time, remove the detonator! 
Even now, mines still can be detected
In the Earth that’s sleeping safe and sound.
May they be by able hands collected,
And blown up where people aren’t around. 
© Serge Elnitsky. Translation, 2006

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11XvDreF2uU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEA4yE0-L0s  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=888.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1242.10  http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv17au/vv17au98.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m03/must03_09.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 443_01.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0004.mp3 http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm?7   *Песня про случаи*  
Мы все живём как будто, но
Не будоражат нас давно
Ни паровозные свистки,
Ни пароходные гудки.
Иные — те, кому дано, —
Стремятся вглубь — и видят дно, 
Но — как навозные жуки
И мелководные мальки... 
А рядом случаи летают, словно пули, —
Шальные, запоздалые, слепые, на излёте, 
Одни под них подставиться рискнули,
И сразу: кто — в могиле, кто — в почёте. 
Другие не заметили, 
А мы — так увернулись,
Нарочно, по примете ли —
На правую споткнулись. 
Средь суеты и кутерьмы 
Ах как давно мы не прямы:
То гнёмся бить поклоны впрок,
А то — завязывать шнурок...
Стремимся вдаль проникнуть мы, 
Но даже светлые умы
Всё излагают между строк —
У них расчёт на долгий срок... 
Стремимся мы подняться ввысь —
Ведь думы наши поднялись, 
И там парят они, легки,
Свободны, вечны, высоки.
И так нам захотелось ввысь,
Что мы вчера перепились —
И горьким думам вопреки
Мы ели сладкие куски... 
Открытым взломом, без ключа,
Навзрыд об ужасах крича,
Мы вскрыть хотим подвал чумной,
Рискуя даже головой.
И трезво, а не сгоряча,
Мы рубим прошлое сплеча,
Но бьём расслабленной рукой,
Холодной, дряблой — никакой. 
Приятно сбросить гору с плеч,
И всё на божий суд извлечь,
И руку выпростать дрожа,
И показать: в ней нет ножа,
Не опасаясь, что картечь
И безоружных будет сечь.
Но нас, железных, точит ржа
И психология ужа. 
А рядом случаи летают, словно пули, —
Шальные, запоздалые, слепые, на излёте, 
Одни под них подставиться рискнули,
И сразу: кто — в могиле, кто — в почёте. 
Другие не заметили,
А мы — так увернулись,
Нарочно, по примете ли —
На правую споткнулись.
_______________________________  *Chances* 
We seem to live, but how absurd,
It's been so long since last we heard
The whistle of a passing train,
A passing ship's foggy refrain.
Some people know how to live it,
They go deep down, to the sea-bed,
And like dung beetles on their heap
These smaller fry cavort and leap. 
While next to us, like bullets, chances fly,
Haphazard or belated, blind, furious.
We bare our chests to them as we walk by,
And then some end up dead and others famous. 
Or else we don't pay heed to them.
Some duck them on the ground:
On purpose, or by accident,
We stumble and fall down. 
Amid the clutter and the fuss,
Straightness is alien to us:
At times it's bow and scrape and drool,
At times it's rope and knot and stool.
We yearn to expand our minds,
But even minds more refined
Write everything between the lines:
They like the longer term, you find. 
We yearn to soar above the crowd:
At least our thoughts can, quiet or loud,
And there they shimmer, lightly blown,
Eternal, free, and never low. 
We yearn to soar, and as such
The other night we had too much
To drink, despite our bitter thoughts,
And quite a bit to eat, of course. 
To bust things open everywhere,
Denounce the crimes, lay them bare,
Let light into the cellar, break the lock:
For this our heads will brave the block.
Stone sober, at a leisured pace,
We knock the past right in the face.
But weak's the hand that does the knocking,
It's cold and clammy, worse than nothing, 
To take a load off a man's mind,
Revealing all to judge divine,
To raise a trembling hand, displayed
So as to show it holds no blade, 
Without fear that the gendarmes
Will mow down the unarmed...
We iron ones are prone to rust:
Evasion is the thing for us. 
While next to us, like bullets, chances fly,
Haphazard or belated, blind, furious.
We bare our chests to them as we walk by,
And then some end up dead and others famous.
Or else we don't pay heed to them.
Some duck them on the ground.
On purpose or by accident,
We stumble and fall down.  
© de Cate & Navrozov. Translation, 1995

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIMX4Yz3XOM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7HiE_NaGSc  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 567_03.mp3 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 567_01.mp3  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/rea ... i-breda.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0006.mp3   *Реальней сновидения и бреда...* 
Реальней сновидения и бреда,
Чуднее старой сказки для детей 
Красивая восточная легенда
Про озеро на сопке и про омут в сто локтей. 
И кто нырнёт в холодный этот омут,
Насобирает ракушек, приклеенных ко дну, —
Ни заговор, ни смерть его не тронут;
А кто потонет — обретёт покой и тишину. 
Эх, сапоги-то стоптаны, походкой косолапою
Протопаю по тропочке до каменных гольцов,
Со дна кружки заветные я соскоблю, сцарапаю —
Тебе на серьги, милая, а хошь — и на кольцо! 
Я от земного низкого поклона
Не откажусь, хотя спины не гнул.
Родился я в рубашке из нейлона —
На шёлковую, тоненькую я не потянул. 
Спасибо и за ту на добром слове:
Ношу — не берегу её, не прячу в тайниках, —
Её легко отстирывать от крови,
Не рвётся — хоть от ворота рвани её — никак! 
Я на гольцы вскарабкаюсь, на сопку тихой сапою,
Всмотрюсь во дно озёрное при отблеске зарниц:
Со глубины я ракушки, подкравшись, ловко сцапаю —
Тебе на ожерелье, какое у цариц! 
Пылю посуху, топаю по жиже, —
Я иногда спускаюсь по ножу...
Мне говорят, что я качусь всё ниже,
А я — хоть и внизу, а всё же уровень держу! 
Жизнь впереди — один отрезок прожит,
Я вхож куда угодно — в терема и в закрома:
Рождён в рубашке — Бог тебе поможет, —
Хоть наш, хоть удэгейский — старый Сангия-мама! 
Дела мои любезные, я вас накрою шляпою —
Я доберусь, долезу до заоблачных границ, —
Не взять волшебных ракушек — звезду с небес сцарапаю,
Алмазную да крупную — какие у цариц! 
Нанёс бы звёзд я в золочёном блюде,
Чтобы при них вам век прокоротать, 
Да вот беда — заботливые люди
Сказали: "Звёзды с неба не хватать!" 
Ныряльщики за ракушками — тонут.
Но кто в рубахе — что тому тюрьма или сума:
Бросаюсь головою в синий омут —
Бери меня к себе, не мешкай, Сангия-мама!.. 
Но до того, душа моя, по странам по Муравиям
Прокатимся, и боги подождут-повременят!
Мы в галечку прибрежную, в дорожки с белым гравием
Вобьём монету звонкую, затопчем — и назад. 
А помнишь ли, голубушка, в денёчки наши летние
Бросали в море денежку — просила ты сама?..
А может быть, и в озеро те ракушки заветные
Забросил Бог для верности — сам Сангия-мама!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-Zmp--ypuY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBlrMfKSjkY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd6k5LvTnRQ (Private)  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=883.15 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv07_15.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/sm ... -kak-u.ram http://84.204.193.139/mp3/tm/vv07_15.mp3    *Маски*  
Смеюсь навзрыд, как у кривых зеркал,
Меня, должно быть, ловко разыграли:
Крючки носов и до ушей оскал —
Как на венецианском карнавале! 
Вокруг меня смыкается кольцо,
Меня хватают, вовлекают в пляску.
Так-так, моё нормальное лицо
Все, вероятно, приняли за маску. 
Петарды, конфетти... Но всё не так!
И маски на меня глядят с укором, 
Они кричат, что я опять не в такт,
Что наступаю на ноги партнёрам. 
Что делать мне — бежать, да поскорей?
А может, вместе с ними веселиться?..
Надеюсь я — под масками зверей
Бывают человеческие лица. 
Все в масках, в париках — все как один, 
Кто — сказочен, а кто — литературен...
Сосед мой слева — грустный арлекин,
Другой — палач, а каждый третий — дурень. 
Один — себя старался обелить,
Другой — лицо скрывает от огласки,
А кто — уже не в силах отличить
Своё лицо от непременной маски. 
Я в хоровод вступаю, хохоча, 
И всё-таки мне неспокойно с ними:
А вдруг кому-то маска палача
Понравится — и он её не снимет? 
Вдруг арлекин навеки загрустит,
Любуясь сам своим лицом печальным;
Что, если дурень свой дурацкий вид
Так и забудет на лице нормальном?! 
За масками гоняюсь по пятам,
Но ни одну не попрошу открыться:
Что, если маски сброшены, а там —
Всё те же полумаски-полулица? 
Как доброго лица не прозевать,
Как честных отличить наверняка мне? 
Все научились маски надевать,
Чтоб не разбить своё лицо о камни. 
Я в тайну масок всё-таки проник, 
Уверен я, что мой анализ точен,
Что маски равнодушья у иных —
Защита от плевков и от пощёчин.
_______________________________ 
The masks 
Somebody must have played a trick on me, 
I'm laughing, for it's like distorting mirrors, - 
Big noses, clown's grins, - it seems to be 
A fancy-ball, or carnival in Venice.  
A dancing crowd has encircled me, 
They push me urging me to take my chances. 
My ordinary face, as I can see, 
Was taken for a mask by the rejoicing dancers.  
Confetti, fireworks… But all I do is vain, 
They look at me reproachfully, with sadness, 
The say that I am out of time again, 
That I keep stepping on the shoes of partners.  
What shall I do? Shall I just run away? 
Or had I better go on making merry? 
I hope beneath the masks of beasts of prey 
Some have a human face and normal bearing.  
They all are masked and "wigged", - each is akin 
To fairy tale or literary figure 
Here is a hangman, there's a gloomy harlequin, 
And every third one is a stupid piggy.  
I join the dancers, laughing, yet I feel, 
Uneasy and disturbed: it may so happen, - 
Someone may like his hangman's mask and will 
Refuse to take it off and be quite happy.  
What if the gloomy looking harlequin 
Should really be disheartened and cast down? 
What if the fool should wear his stupid grin 
Upon his normal face, without a frown?  
I wish I could discern a really good face 
And tell an honest man from a dishonest ... 
To save their faces from a break-up and disgrace 
They put on masks and wear them in earnest.  
I know what masks are for, and I expect 
I'm right in guessing the ingenious riddle : 
The masks that people wear will protect 
Their faces from a slap and spittle.  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?
_________________________________-
Masks 
I laugh, but with wild laughter nearer tears.
As if seen in distorting mirrors, all
Have crooked noses and grin from ear to ear
Like grotesques at a Venetian carnival 
What shall I do? Shall I take flight, I ask,
Or shall I stay and frolic with these creatures?
Can I not hope, behind an animal mask,
To find a face endowed with human features? 
For each of them is wearing mask and wig,
Some from literature, some from old romances.
The one beside me sports a harlequin's rig,
The next a hangman's and a third a dunce's. 
With loud guffaws I join the merry crowd,
But still I feel uneasy, though I laugh.
Supposing one - a hangman - grows too fond
Of his grim mask and will not take it off? 
What if a harlequin should learn to love
His mournful face, and so be sad forever?
Or if a fool should like his mask enough
To forget his wits and lose them altogether? 
The circle closes in and rings me round.
They seize me, forcing me to take my place
And join the dance. My features they confound
And see a mask where is but my face. 
Confetti fills the hall and fireworks flare!
The masks scowl hatefully and look askance:
I'm out of step, they cry, and take no care -
I tread upon the others in the dance. 
The spiteful masks pour scorn on me, and rail;
The jolly ones are starting to be irked.
Hidden behind them, as if behind a wall,
Furtively watching, human faces lurk. 
I run after my muses and give chase,
Hard on their heels, but there's not one I'll ask
To throw off her disguise and show her face -
For might she not reveal half-face, half-mask? 
And yet, I've plumbed their secret. If correct -
And I've no serious grounds for doubting it -
I know the indifferent mask is to protect
The real face from blows and gobs of spit. 
But how can I spot goodness? Recognize
The rogues and tell them from the honest ones?
Each dons his mask and puts on his disguise
So as not to dash his face against the stones.  
© Kathryn Hamilton. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE-qZKkrMgo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p22-tXeC-hI (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djBMDy6SYUk  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=37  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ya-esche-ne-v.ra  http://video.yandex.ru/users/v3834400/view/185/   
(Из спектакля "Звёзды для лейтенанта")  *Я ещё не в угаре, не втянулся в роль.* 
Как узнаешь в ангаре, кто - раб, кто - король, 
Кто сильней, кто слабей, кто плохой, кто хороший, 
Кто кого допечёт, допытает, дожмёт: 
Летуна самолёт или наоборот? - 
На земле притворилась машина - святошей.  
Завтра я испытаю судьбу, а пока - 
Я машине ласкаю крутые бока. 
На земле мы равны, но равны ли в полёте? 
Под рукою, не скрою, ко мне холодок, - 
Я иллюзий не строю - я старый ездок: 
Самолёт - необъезженный дьявол во плоти.  
Припев: 
Знаю, силы мне утро утроит, 
Ну а конь мой - хорош и сейчас, - 
Всё решает он: стоит - не стоит 
Из-под палки работать на нас.  
Ты же мне с чертежей, как с пелёнок, знаком, 
Ты не знал виражей - шёл и шёл прямиком, 
Плыл под грифом “Секретно” по волнам науки. 
Генеральный конструктор тебе потакал - 
И отбился от рук ты в КБ, в ОТК, - 
Но сегодня попал к испытателю в руки!  
Здесь возьмутся покруче, - придётся теперь 
Расплатиться, и лучше - без лишних потерь: 
В нашем деле потери не очень приятны. 
Ты своё отгулял до последней черты, 
Но и я попетлял на таких вот, как ты, - 
Так что грех нам обоим идти на попятный.  
Припев: 
Иногда недоверие точит: 
Вдруг не всё мне машина отдаст, 
Вдруг она засбоит, не захочет 
Из-под палки работать на нас!  
...Мы взлетали как утки с раскисших полей: 
Двадцать вылетов в сутки - куда веселей! 
Мы смеялись, с парилкой туман перепутав. 
И в простор набивались мы до тесноты, - 
Облака надрывались, рвались в лоскуты, 
Пули шили из них купола парашютов.  
Возвращались тайком - без приборов, впотьмах, 
И с радистом-стрелком, что повис на ремнях. 
В фюзеляже пробоины, в плоскости - дырки. 
И по коже - озноб; и заклинен штурвал, - 
И дрожал он, и дробь по рукам отбивал - 
Как во время опасного номера в цирке.  
Припев: 
До сих пор это нервы щекочет, - 
Но садились мы, набок кренясь. 
Нам казалось - машина не хочет 
И не может работать на нас.  
Завтра мне и машине в одну дуть дуду 
В аварийном режиме у всех на виду, - 
Ты мне нож напоследок не всаживай в шею! 
Будет взлёт - будет пища: придётся вдвоём 
Нам садиться, дружище, на аэродром - 
Потому что я бросить тебя не посмею.  
Правда, шит я не лыком и чую чутьём 
В однокрылом двуликом партнёре моём 
Игрока, что пока все намеренья прячет. 
Но плевать я хотел на обузу примет: 
У него есть предел - у меня его нет, - 
Поглядим, кто из нас запоёт - кто заплачет!  
Припев: 
Если будет полёт этот прожит - 
Нас обоих не спишут в запас. 
Кто сказал, что машина не может 
И не хочет работать на нас?!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEeX9tfC7U4 http://youtube.com/watch?v=D8vbbYrBzaE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv2b_WsoUqk  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/my- ... ak-utki.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0016.mp3   *Мы взлетали, как утки...* 
...Мы взлетали, как утки,
с раскисших полей.
Двадцать вылетов в сутки —
куда веселей!
Мы смеялись, с парилкой туман перепутав.
И в простор набивались
мы до тесноты —
Облака надрывались,
рвались в лоскуты,
Пули шили из них купола парашютов. 
Возвращались тайком:
без приборов, впотьмах;
И с радистом-стрелком,
что повис на ремнях;
В фюзеляже — пробоины, в плоскости — дырки;
И по коже — озноб;
и заклинен штурвал, 
И дрожал он, и дробь
по рукам отбивал,
Как во время опасного номера в цирке. 
До сих пор это нервы щекочет...
Но садились мы, набок кренясь.
Нам казалось — машина не хочет
И не может работать на нас. 
Завтра мне и машине
в одну дуть дуду
В аварийном режиме
у всех на виду.
Ты мне нож напоследок не всаживай в шею!
Будет взлёт — будет пища:
придётся вдвоём
Нам садиться, дружище,
на аэродром —
Потому что я бросить тебя не посмею. 
Правда шит я не лыком
и чую чутьём
В однокрылом двуликом
партнёре моём
Игрока, что пока все намеренья прячет.
Но плевать я хотел
на обузу примет:
У него есть предел —
у меня его нет!
Поглядим, кто из нас запоёт — кто заплачет! 
Если будет полёт этот прожит —
Нас обоих не спишут в запас.
Кто сказал, что машина не может
И не хочет работать на нас?!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36ageOUZVyE (Private)  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/per ... zgax-iz.ra http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0017.mp3    *Переворот в мозгах из края в край*... 
Переворот в мозгах из края в край,
В пространстве — масса трещин и смещений:
В Аду решили черти строить рай
Как общество грядущих поколений. 
Известный чёрт с фамилией Черток,
Агент из Рая, ночью, внеурочно
Отстукал в Центр: в Аду чёрт знает что;
Что именно — Черток не знает точно. 
Ещё ввернул тревожную строку
Для шефа всех лазутчиков Амура:
"Я в ужасе: сам Дьявол начеку
И крайне ненадёжна агентура". 
Тем временем в Аду сам Вельзевул
Потребовал военного парада, 
Влез на трибуну, плакал и загнул:
"Рай, только рай — спасение для Ада!" 
Визжали черти и кричали: "Да!
Мы рай в родной построим Преисподней!
Даёшь производительность труда!
Пять грешников на нос уже сегодня!" — 
"Ну что ж, вперёд! А я вас поведу! —
Закончил Дьявол. — С богом! Побежали!"
И задрожали грешники в Аду,
И ангелы в Раю затрепетали. 
И ангелы толпой пошли к Нему —
К тому, который видит всё и знает, —
А Он сказал: "Мне наплевать на тьму!" —
И заявил, что многих расстреляет, 
Что Ангел, мол, подонок и кретин,
Его возня и козни — всё не ново, 
Что ангелы — ублюдки как один,
А что Черток давно перевербован. 
"Не Рай кругом, а подлинный бедлам.
Спущусь на землю — там хоть уважают!
Уйду от вас к людям ко всем чертям —
Пущай меня вторично распинают!.." 
И Он спустился. Кто он? Где живёт?..
Но как-то раз узрели прихожане —
На паперти у церкви нищий пьёт.
"Я Бог, — кричит. — Даёшь на пропитанье!" 
Конец печальный (плачьте, стар и млад, —
Что перед этим всем сожженье Трои!):
Давно уже в Раю не рай, а ад, 
Но рай чертей в Аду зато построен!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h8yX9eu7uY YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий Песня о судьбе YouTube - Z wizytą u Włodzimierza Wysockiego У Владимира Высоцкого дом YouTube - Высоцкий - Песня о Cудьбе YouTube - ВЛАДИМИР ВЫСОЦКИЙ Песня о Судьбе http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGSLjL1v7WU YouTube - ВЛАДИМИР ВЫСОЦКИЙ Песня о Судьбе  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv07_18.mp3  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/kud ... u-dushu.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/songs/vv0019.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/tm/vv07_18.mp3   *Песня о Судьбе* (про судьбу?) 
Куда ни втисну душу я, куда себя ни дену,
За мною пёс — Судьба моя, беспомощна, больна.
Я гнал её коленьями, но жмётся пёс к колену —
Глядит, глаза безумные, и с языка — слюна. 
Морока мне с нею —
Я оком грустнею,
Я ликом тускнею,
Я чревом урчу,
Нутром коченею,
А горлом — немею, 
И жить не умею,
И петь не хочу! 
Неужто старею?
Пойти к палачу?
Пусть вздёрнет скорее,
А я заплачу. 
Я зарекался столько раз, что на Судьбу я плюну,
Но жаль её, голодную, — ласкается, дрожит.
И стал я по возможности подкармливать Фортуну —
Она, когда насытится, всегда подолгу спит. 
Тогда я гуляю,
Петляю, вихляю,
И ваньку валяю,
И небо копчу.
Но пса охраняю,
Сам вою, сам лаю —
Когда пожелаю,
О чём захочу. 
Когда постарею —
Пойду к палачу, 
Пусть вздёрнет скорее,
А я заплачу. 
Бывают дни — я голову в такое пекло всуну,
Что и Судьба попятится, испуганна, бледна.
Я как-то влил стакан вина для храбрости в Фортуну —
С тех пор ни дня без стакана, ещё ворчит она: 
"Закуски — ни корки!
Мол, я бы в Нью-Йорке
Ходила бы в норке,
Носила б парчу!.."
А я ноги — в опорки,
Судьбу — на закорки, —
И в гору, и с горки
Пьянчугу влачу. 
Я не постарею —
Пойду к палачу, 
Пусть вздёрнет на рею,
А я заплачу. 
Однажды пере-перелил Судьбе я ненароком —
Пошла, родимая, вразнос и изменила лик.
Хамила, безобразила и обернулась Роком —
И, сзади прыгнув на меня, схватила за кадык. 
Мне тяжко под нею,
Уже я бледнею,
Уже сатанею,
Кричу на бегу:
"Не надо за шею!
Не надо за шею!
Не надо за шею —
Я петь не смогу!" 
Судьбу, коль сумею,
Снесу к палачу —
Пусть вздёрнет на рею,
А я заплачу!
____________________ 
A Song about My Fate  
Wherever I may drag my soul, adrift or gone to ground.
My helpless fate - a mangy dog - trots everywhere along.
I tried to pelt the cur with stones - but she still stuck around;
With bulging eyes she gazed at me, spit dribbling from her tongue. 
My fate’s such a bother,
I’m lost in a pother,
My eyes become duller,
My heart feels a sting.
My guts begin freezing.
I can’t go on breathing,
I’m not good at living,
I don’t want to sing. 
But these aren’t sorrows
A hangman can’t cure.
I’ll swing from the gallows -
And pay him his due. 
I often swore I’d boot my fate to hell, and stop this nonsense,
But she would whine and tremble so - I pitied the damn clod.
Then out of pity I began to feed her juicy morsels -
When she has eaten all she wants, she always sleeps a lot. 
Then I will go whooping
It up - I’ll go ripping -
How I will go nipping
All over the place!
But I guard the puppy.
And I do the yapping -
Whenever I’m happy,
Whenever I please! 
I’d rather die young, man,
I should be strung up.
A job for the hangman -
I’ll pay for the job. 
I sometimes get into such scrapes, such free-for-alls and carnage.
That even fate in fear recoils, and cowers, pale, a-tremble.
One day I poured the fink a drink, to give it liquid courage.
Since then, the cur has turned a booze-hound, and - she’ll even grumble: 
What swill we’re drinking!
You know, I keep thinking
You’d be less a stinker
In New York - by far!..
Then I in a hurry
Fate on my back carry -
I know I can’t tarry -
We must find a bar! 
It seems I grow callous,
I’m getting fed up.
I’d swing from the gallows -
And pay for the job. 
One day my fate went over the eight - I poured and erred a little.
She went completely off the rails and off her chump, the sot.
She bawled and swore and snarled and kicked, my ugly fate turned fatal,
And, jumping on me from behind, she caught me by the throat. 
Unbearable, really,
I choke - it’s too silly,
I plead willy-nilly -
Half-strangled, I wheeze:
Let go, you damn bully!
Let go, you damn bully!
Let go, you damn bully!
I can’t sing like this! 
I’m telling you fellows,
If someone strings up
My fate from the gallows -
I’ll pay for the job! 
© *Sergei Roy*. Translation, 1990

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAYJ4TjUKtU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgvDl7RS_p0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t33VHb9Wei8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wriWdvZ7qEc (private)  http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv17au/vv17au01.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/i-dusha-i-golova.ra http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs/vv0020.mp3  *И душа, и голова, кажись, болит —*
Верьте мне, что я не притворяюсь.
Двести тыщ — тому, кто меня вызволит!
Ну и я, конечно, попытаюсь. 
Нужно мне туда, где ветер с соснами, 
Нужно мне — и всё, там интереснее!
Поделюсь хоть всеми папиросами
И ещё вдобавок тоже — песнями. 
Дайте мне глоток другого воздуха!
Смею ли роптать? Наверно, смею.
Запах здесь... А может быть, вопрос в духах?..
Отблагодарю, когда сумею. 
Нервы у меня хотя лужёные —
Кончилось спокойствие навеки.
Эх вы, мои нервы обнажённые!
Ожили б — ходили б как калеки. 
Не глядите на меня, что губы сжал, 
Если слово вылетит, то — злое.
Я б отсюда в тапочках в тайгу сбежал, 
Где-нибудь зароюсь — и завою!
________________________ 
My heart aches, so does my head... 
My heart aches, so does my head, I think 
Please believe me, I am not pretending. 
Help me out, and I'll give you anything. 
And I'll do my best as long as aid is pending.  
I will go where pine-trees grow and winds are blowing, 
It's more interesting there - it's just my ambition! 
I will give you cigarettes, and I'm going 
To present you with my singing in addition.  
Give me just a gulp of new fresh air 
Dare I grumble? Yes, I have a ground. 
Is it some perfume? The smell I just can't bear... 
I shall thank you, when I get around.  
I've got iron nerves, that are the worse for wear, 
I have lost the peace of mind for ever. 
Oh my nerves, my poor nerves, you're bare! 
If you came to life you'd be disabled.  
Bitter will be every word I'll say, - 
I have pursed my lips to curse and swear. 
To the thick wild forest I would run away 
Hide myself - and howl in despair!  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5dQBhDqyzs (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-WlsUeRD3g  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=938.09  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ne- ... ovestej.ra    *В палате наркоманов* 
Не писать стихов мне и романов,
Не читать фантастику в углу —
Я лежу в палате наркоманов,
Чувствую — сам сяду на иглу. 
Кто-то раны лечил боевые,
Кто-то так обеспечил тылы...
Эх вы, парни мои "шировые",
Поскорее сходите с иглы! 
В душу мне сомнения запали,
В голову вопросы мне сверлят —
Я лежу в палате, где глотали,
Нюхали, кололи всё подряд. 
Кто-то так залечил свою душу,
Кто-то просто остался один...
Эх вы, парни, бросайте "морфушу" —
Перейдите на апоморфин! 
Рядом незнакомый шизофреник —
В него тайно няня влюблена —
Говорит: "Когда не хватит денег —
Перейду на капли Зимина". 
Кто-то там проколол свою совесть,
Кто-то в сердце вкурил анашу...
Эх вы, парни, про вас нужно повесть,
Только — повестей я не пишу. 
Требуются срочно перемены!
Самый наш весёлый тоже сник.
Пятый день кому-то ищут вены,
Не найдут — он сам от них отвык. 
Кто-то даже нюхнул кокаина —
Говорят, что — мгновенный приход;
Кто-то съел килограмм кодеина —
И пустил себя за день в расход. 
Я люблю загульных, но не пьяных,
Я люблю отчаянных парней.
Я лежу в палате наркоманов —
Сколько я наслушался здесь, в ней! 
Кто-то гонит кубы себе в руку,
Кто-то ест даже крепкий вольфрам...
Добровольно принявшие муку,
Эта песня написана вам!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/nas ... oxe-pod.ra http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/na ... xe-pod.ram  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/tm/vv07_07.mp3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLJfhYeCgq4   *Наши помехи эпохе под стать...* 
Наши помехи эпохе под стать,
Все наши страхи причинны.
Очень собаки нам стали мешать —
Эти бездомные псины. 
Бред, говоришь... Но судить потерпи —
Не обойдёшься без бредней.
Что говорить — на надёжной цепи
Пес несравненно безвредней. 
Право, с ума посходили не все —
Это не бредни, не басни:
Если хороший ошейник на псе —
Это и псу безопасней. 
Едешь хозяином ты вдоль земли —
Скажем, в Великие Луки, —
А под колёса снуют кобели,
И попадаются суки. 
Их на дороге размазавши в слизь,
Что вы за чушь создадите?
Вы поощряете сюрреализм,
Милый товарищ водитель, 
Дрожь проберёт от такого пятна!
Дворников следом когорты
Будут весь день соскребать с полотна
Мрачные те натюрморты. 
Пса без намордника чуть раздразни, 
Он только челюстью лязгни —
Вот и кончай свои грешные дни
В приступе водобоязни! 
Не напасутся и тоненьких свеч 
За упокой наши дьяки...
Всё же намордник — прекрасная вещь,
Ежели он на собаке! 
Мы и собаки — легли на весы!
Всем нам спокойствия нету,
Если бездомные шалые псы
Бродят свободно по свету. 
И кругозор крайне узок у вас,
Если вас цирк не пленяет:
Пляшут собачки под музыку вальс —
Прямо слеза прошибает! 
Гордо ступают, вселяя испуг,
Страшные пасти раззявив, —
Будто у них даже больше заслуг,
Нежели чем у хозяев. 
Этих собак не заманишь во двор —
Им отдохнуть бы, поспать бы.
Стыд просто им и семейный позор —
Эти собачие свадьбы. 
Или — на выставке псы, например,
Даже хватают медали,
Пусть не за доблесть, а за экстерьер,
Но награждают — беда ли? 
Эти хозяева славно живут,
Не получая получку, —
Слышал, огромные деньги гребут
За... извините — за случку. 
Значит, к чему это я говорю,
Что мне, седому, неймётся?
Очень я, граждане, благодарю
Всех, кто решили бороться! 
Вон, притаившись в ночные часы,
Из подворотен укромных
Лают в свое удовольствие псы —
Не приручить их, никчёмных. 
Надо с бездомностью этой кончать,
С неприручённостью — тоже.
Слава же собаколовам! Качать!..
Боже! Прости меня, Боже! 
Некуда деться бездомному псу?
Места не хватит собакам?
Это — при том, что мы строим вовсю,
С невероятным размахом?!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeoz00Jhll4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XQfWiIrdAg (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP-ZBV5aHDQ 
??  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 393_16.mp3 http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/Audio/241.ra    *Баллада о бане*  
Благодать или благословенье
Ниспошли на подручных твоих —
Дай им бог совершить омовенье,
Окунаясь в святая святых! 
Исцеленьем от язв и уродства
Будет душ из живительных вод —
Это словно возврат первородства,
Или нет — осушенье болот. 
Все пороки, грехи и печали,
Равнодушье, согласье и спор
Пар, который вот только наддали,
Вышибает как пулей из пор. 
Всё, что мучит тебя, испарится
И поднимется вверх, к небесам, 
Ты ж, очистившись, должен спуститься —
Пар с грехами расправится сам. 
Не стремись прежде времени к душу —
Не равняй с очищеньем мытьё.
Нужно выпороть веником душу,
Нужно выпарить смрад из неё. 
Здесь нет голых — стесняться не надо,
Что кривая рука да нога.
Здесь — подобие райского сада:
Пропуск тем, кто раздет донага. 
И, в предбаннике сбросивши вещи,
Всю одетость свою позабудь —
Одинаково веничек хлещет,
Как ты там ни выпячивай грудь! 
Все равны здесь единым богатством,
Все легко переносят жару, 
Здесь свободу и равенство с братством
Ощущаешь в кромешном пару. 
Загоняй поколенья в парную
И крещенье принять убеди, 
Лей на нас свою воду святую 
И от варварства освободи!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - Оловянные солдатики. Vysotsky. Olovyannye soldatiki       *Оловянные солдатики*   _Сыну Аркадию_ 
Будут и стихи, и математика,
Почести, долги, неравный бой...
Нынче ж оловянные солдатики
Здесь, на старой карте, встали в строй. 
Лучше бы уж он держал в казарме их,
Но — ведь на войне, как на войне —
Падают бойцы в обеих армиях
Поровну на каждой стороне. 
Может быть — пробелы в воспитании
И в образованье слабина, 
Но не может выиграть кампании
Та или другая сторона. 
Совести проблемы окаянные —
Как перед собой не согрешить?
Тут и там солдаты оловянные —
Как решить, кто должен победить? 
И какая, к дьяволу, стратегия,
И какая тактика, к чертям!
Вот сдалась нейтральная Норвегия
Ордам оловянных египтян; 
Левою рукою Скандинавия
Лишена престижа своего, 
Но рука решительная правая
Вмиг восстановила статус-кво! 
Где вы, легкомысленные гении, —
Или вам являться недосуг?
Где вы, проигравшие сражения
Просто, не испытывая мук? 
Или вы, несущие в венце зарю
Битв, побед, триумфов и могил?
Где вы, уподобленные Цезарю,
Что пришёл, увидел, победил?.. 
Сколько б ни предпринимали армии
Контратак, прорывов и бросков,
Всё равно на каждом полушарии
Поровну игрушечных бойцов. 
Мучается полководец маленький,
Непосильной ношей отягчён,
Вышедший в громадные начальники
Шестилетний мой Наполеон. 
Чтобы прекратить его мучения,
Ровно половину тех солдат
Я покрасил синим — шутка гения.
Утром вижу — синие лежат. 
Счастлив я успехами такими, но
Мысль одна с тех пор меня гнетёт:
Как решил он, что погибли именно
Синие, а не наоборот?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ax-na-kogo-ya.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/07/0400--/0433/07_0433_04.mp3 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/07/0400--/0433/07_0433_09.mp3 
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" — 25. *Шляпник* 
Ах, на кого я только шляп не надевал!
Mon Dieu! С такими головами разговаривал!
Такие шляпы им на головы напяливал,
Чтоб их врагов разило наповал. 
Сорвиголов и оторвиголов видал:
В глазах — огонь, во рту — ругательства и кляпы!
Но были, правда, среди них такие шляпы,
Что я на них бы шляп не надевал. 
И на великом короле, и на сатрапе,
И на арапе, и на Римском Папе —
На ком угодно шляпы хороши!
Так согласитесь, наконец, что дело в шляпе,
Но не для головы, а для души.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Чеширский кот  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/pro ... gix-kto.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/07/0400--/0433/07_0433_07.mp3  
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" — 
24. *Чеширский Кот* 
Прошу запомнить многих, кто теперь со мной знаком:
Чеширский Кот — совсем не тот, что чешет языком.
И вовсе не чеширский он от слова "чешуя",
А просто он волшебный кот, примерно как и я. 
Чем шире рот,
Тем чеширей кот.
Хотя обычные коты имеют древний род,
Но Чеширский Кот —
Совсем не тот,
Его нельзя считать за домашний скот! 
Улыбчивы мурлыбчивым, со многими на ты
И дружески отзывчивы чеширские коты.
И у других — улыбка, но... такая, да не та.
Ну так чешите за ухом Чеширского Кота!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIS--yX8F3o  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/mil ... zhaetes.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/07/0400--/0433/07_0433_11.mp3 
Песни из дискоспектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес" —  
26. *Мартовский Заяц* 
Миледи! Зря вы обижаетесь на Зайца!
Он, правда, шутит неумно и огрызается,
Но он потом так сожалеет и терзается!
Не обижайтесь же на Мартовского Зайца!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - ЮРИЮ ЛЮБИМОВУ С ЛЮБОВЬЮ ОТ ВЛАДИМИРА ВЫСОЦКОГО YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий "Ах, как тебе родиться пофартило..."  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ax- ... oditsya.ra 
? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0500--/0553/00_0553_01.mp3    *Юрию Петровичу Любимову* с любовью в 60 его лет от Владимира Высoцкого 
Ах, как тебе родиться пофартило —
Почти одновременно со страной!
Ты прожил с нею всё, что с нею было.
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой. 
В шестнадцать лет читал ты речь Олеши,
Ты в двадцать встретил год тридцать седьмой.
Теперь "иных уж нет, а те — далече"...
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой! 
Служил ты под началом полотёра.
Скажи, на сердце руку положив,
Ведь знай Лаврентий Палыч — вот умора! —
Кем станешь ты, остался бы ты жив? 
А нынче — в драках выдублена шкура,
Протравлена до нервов суетой.
Сказал бы Николай Робертыч: "Юра,
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой!" 
Хоть ты дождался первенца не рано,
Но уберёг от раны ножевой.
Твой "Добрый человек из Сезуана"
Живет ещё. Спасибо, что живой. 
Зачем гадать цыгану на ладонях,
Он сам хозяин над своей судьбой.
Скачи, цыган, на "Деревянных конях",
Гони коней! Спасибо, что живой. 
"Быть или не быть?" мы зря не помарали.
Конечно — быть, но только начеку.
Вы помните: конструкции упали? —
Но живы все, спасибо Дупаку. 
"Марата" нет — его создатель странен,
За "Турандот" Пекин поднимет вой.
Можайся, брат, — твой "Кузькин" трижды ранен,
И всё-таки спасибо, что живой. 
Любовь, Надежда, Зина — тоже штучка! —
Вся труппа на подбор, одна к одной!
И мать их — Софья-золотая ручка...
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой! 
Одни в машинах, несмотря на цены, —
Им, пьющим, лучше б транспорт гужевой.
Подумаешь, один упал со сцены —
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой! 
Не раз, не два грозили снять с работы,
Зажали праздник полувековой...
Тринадцать лет театра, как зачёты —
Один за три. Спасибо, что живой. 
Что шестьдесят при медицине этой!
Тьфу, тьфу, не сглазить! Только вот седой.
По временам на седину не сетуй,
Скажи ещё спасибо, что живой! 
Позвал Милан, не опасаясь риска, —
И понеслась! (Живём-то однова!)...
Теперь — Париж, и близко Сан-Франциско,
И даже — не поверите! — Москва! 
Париж к Таганке десять лет пристрастен,
Француз театр путает с тюрьмой.
Не огорчайся, что не едет "Мастер", —
Скажи ещё мерси, что он живой! 
Лиха беда — настырна и глазаста —
Устанет ли кружить над головой?
Тебе когда-то перевалит за сто —
И мы споём: "Спасибо, что живой!" 
Пей, атаман, — здоровье позволяет,
Пей, куренной, когда-то кошевой!
Таганское казачество желает
Добра тебе! Спасибо, что живой!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJBYNsvB_M8  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/poka-vy-zdes-v.ra
?  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0000--/0033/00_0033_26.mp3   *Пока вы здесь в ванночке с кафелем...* 
Пока вы здесь в ванночке с кафелем
Моетесь, нежитесь, греетесь, 
В холоде сам себе скальпелем
Он вырезает аппендикс. 
Он слышит движение каждое
И видит, как прыгает сердце.
Ой, жаль, не придётся вам, граждане,
В зеркало так посмотреться! 
До цели всё ближе и ближе...
Хоть боль бы утихла для виду!
Ой, легче отрезать по грыже
Всем, кто покорял Антарктиду! 
Вы водочку здесь буздыряете
Большими-большими глотками,
А он себя шьёт — понимаете? —
Большими-большими стежками. 
Герой он! Теперь же смекайте-ка:
Нигде не умеют так больше!
И чего нам Антарктика с Арктикой!
И что нам Албания с Польшей! 
И что нам Антарктика с Арктикой!
И чего нам Албания с Польшей!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UozMRLLYgyk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5LEKsQPDjI  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.38 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1240.15 http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm?426 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day/00_0030_25_5.mp3 
? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0000--/0012/00_0012_01.mp3   *Простите Мишку!*  
Говорят, 
арестован
Добрый парень 
за три слова.
Говорят, 
арестован
Мишка Ларин 
за три слова, 
Говорят, что не помог ему заступник, 
честно слово, —
Мишка Ларин как опаснейший преступник 
аттестован. 
Ведь это ж, правда, — несправедливость! 
Говорю — 
невиновен!
Не со зла ведь — 
но вино ведь.
Говорю — 
невиновен!
А ославить — 
разве новость? 
Говорю, что не поднял бы Мишка руку 
на ту суку.
Так возьмите же вы Мишку на поруки — 
вот вам руку! 
А то ведь, правда, — несправедливость! 
Говорят, что до свадьбы
Он придёт, до женитьбы...
Вот бы вас бы послать бы,
Вот бы вас погноить бы, 
Вот бы вас бы на Камчатку — на Камчатку, 
нары дали б.
Пожалели бы вы нашего Мишатку, 
порыдали б. 
А то ведь, правда, — несправедливость! 
Говорю — заступитесь!
Повторяю — 
на поруки!
Если ж вы поскупитесь —
Заявляю: 
"Ждите, суки! 
Я ж такое вам устрою, я ж такое 
вам устрою!
Друга Мишку не забуду и вас в землю 
всех зарою!" 
А то ведь, правда, — несправедливость! 
_______________________________ 
They Say a Nice Guy was Arrested  
They say that a nice guy
was arrested for three words, -
They say that Mishka Larin
was arrested for three words. 
They say the public defender couldn’t help him, my word of honor, -
Mishka Larin was certified the most dangerous of criminals.
Since it’s the truth, - it’s an injustice! 
I’m saying: he’s not guilty!
Since it’s not due to evil, but from wine!..
I’m saying: he’s not guilty,
But defamation - really that’s news! 
I’m saying that Mishka wouldn’t raise his hand against that bitch, -
So let Mishka out on bail - here’s a hand for you!
But since it’s the truth, - it’s an injustice! 
They say that to the wedding
He’ll come, to the marriage, -
Oh if I could send you all away,
Oh if I could chase you all off! 
Oh if you’d be sent to Kamchatka - to Kamchatka in bunks, -
You’d feel sorry for our Mishka, you’d sob!..
But since it’s the truth, - it’s an injustice! 
I’m saying: do something!
I repeat: grant bail!
If you hide your heads -
I declare: just wait, you bitches! 
I’ll arrange the same for you, I’ll arrange the same for you!
I won’t forget my friend Mishka - and I’ll bury all of you!
But since it’s the truth, - it’s an injustice! 
© _Peter Struwwel. Translation_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEeMy8r4j7g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJl3N2whTqU  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.05 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/par ... arnya-v.ra http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0000--/0033/00_0033_52.mp3   *Парня спасём, парня в детдом...* 
Парня спасём,
Парня в детдом —
На воспитание!
Даром учить,
Даром кормить,
Даром питание!.. 
Жизнь — как вода,
Вёл я всегда
Жизнь бесшабашную.
Всё ерунда,
Кроме Суда
Самого страшного. 
Всё вам дадут,
Всё вам споют —
Будьте прилежными.
А за оклад 
Ласки дарят
Самые нежные. 
Вёл я всегда
Жизнь без труда —
Жизнь бесшабашную.
Всё ерунда,
Кроме Суда
Самого страшного.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lATOvYF5kZ4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6ZAYlLdGQM   https://youtu.be/3vYeBu-AjLo       *Мне ребята сказали про такую "наколку"...* 
Мне ребята сказали
про такую "наколку"! —
На окраине — там даже нет фонарей.
Если выгорит дело —
обеспечусь надолго, 
Обеспечу себя я и лучших друзей. 
Но в двенадцать часов
Людям хочется спать —
Им назавтра вставать
На работу.
Не могу им мешать:
Не пойду воровать —
Мне их сон нарушать
Неохота! 
Мне ребяты сказали,
что живёт там артистка,
Что у ей — бриллианты, золотишко, деньга
И что всё будет тихо,
без малейшего риска, 
Ну а после, конечно, мы рискнём на бегах. 
Но в двенадцать часов
Людям хочется спать —
И артистки идут
На работу.
Не могу ей мешать:
Не пойду воровать —
Мне ей сон нарушать
Неохота! 
Говорил мне друг Мишка,
что у ей есть сберкнижка.
"Быть не может, не может — наш артист не богат!" —
"Но у ей — подполковник,
он, ей-ей, полюбовник!" —
Этим доводом Мишка убедил меня, гад. 
А в двенадцать часов
Людям хочется спать —
Им назавтра вставать
На работу.
Ничего, не поспят! 
Я пойду воровать,
Хоть их сон нарушать
Неохота! 
...Говорил я ребятам,
что она не богата:
Бриллианты — подделка, подполковник сбежал.
Ну а этой артистке —
лет примерно под триста.
Не прощу себе в жизни, что ей спать помешал! 
Ведь в двенадцать часов
Людям хочется спать —
Им назавтра вставать
На работу.
Не могу им мешать:
Не пойду воровать —
Мне их сон нарушать
Неохота!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZVzOxpX2yI  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1089.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1202.22 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1672.16 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.21  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m04a/must04A_09.mp3  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/pobudte-den-vy-v.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0200--/0243/00_0243_07.mp3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezz5Ub9uLAg  - Исполняет группа "Новые самоцветы"  
День рождения лейтенанта милиции в ресторане "Берлин"   *Побудьте день вы в милицейской шкуре —*
Вам жизнь покажется наоборот.
Давайте выпьем за тех, кто в МУРе, —
За тех, кто в МУРе, никто не пьёт.
Давайте выпьем за тех, кто в МУРе, —
За тех, кто в МУРе, никто не пьёт. 
А за соседним столом — компания,
А за соседним столом — веселие, 
А она на меня — ноль внимания:
Ей сосед её шпарит Есенина. 
Побудьте день вы в милицейской шкуре —
Вам жизнь покажется наоборот.
Давайте выпьем за тех, кто в МУРе, —
За тех, кто в МУРе, никто не пьёт.
Давайте выпьем за тех, кто в МУРе, —
За тех, кто в МУРе, никто не пьёт. 
Понимаю я, что в Тамаре — ум,
Что у ей — диплом и стремления, 
И я вылил водку в аквариум:
Пейте, рыбы, за мой день рождения! 
Побудьте день вы в милицейской шкуре —
Вам жизнь покажется наоборот.
Давайте ж выпьем за тех, кто в МУРе, —
За тех, кто в МУРе, никто не пьёт... 
Давайте ж выпьем за тех, кто в МУРе, —
За тех, кто в МУРе, никто не пьёт...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEIgwJqUa4E http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY1-UiZ_eXo  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.28 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1674.17 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=396.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.07  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/est ... atochno.ra   *Есть на Земле предостаточно рас...* 
Есть на Земле предостаточно рас —
Просто цветная палитра.
Воздуху каждый вдыхает за раз
Два с половиною литра! 
Если так дальше, так — полный привет! —
Скоро конец нашей эры:
Эти китайцы за несколько лет
Землю лишат атмосферы! 
Сон мне тут снился неделю подряд —
Сон с пробужденьем кошмарным:
Будто — я в дом, а на кухне сидят
Мао Цзедун с Ли Сын Маном! 
И что — подают мне какой-то листок:
На, мол, подписывай, ну же, 
Очень нам нужен ваш Дальний Восток,
Ох, как ужасно он нужен!.. 
Только об этом я сне вспоминал,
Только об нём я и думал:
Я сослуживца недавно назвал
Мао — простите — Цзедуном! 
Но вскорости мы на Луну полетим, 
А чего нам с Америкой драться —
Мы: левую — нам, правую — им,
А остальное — китайцам.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC1vFGvGIuE  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy2fJTDkH4o http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1065.17 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.29  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ona-vo-dvor-on.ra 
? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0000--/005 ... 6_40_1.mp3   *Она на двор — он со двора:*
Такая уж любовь у них.
А он работает с утра,
Всегда с утра работает. 
Её и знать никто не знал,
А он считал пропащею,
А он носился и страдал
Идеею навязчивой, 
Что, мол, у ней отец — полковником,
А у него — пожарником, 
Он, в общем, ей не ровня был,
Но вёл себя охальником. 
Роман случился просто так,
Роман так странно начался:
Он предложил ей четвертак —
Она давай артачиться... 
А чёрный дым всё шёл и шёл,
А чёрный дым взвивался (вздымался) вверх...
И так им было хорошо —
Любить её он клялся век. 
А клёны длинные росли —
Считались колокольнями, 
А люди шли, а люди шли,
Путями шли окольными... 
Какие странные дела
У нас в России лепятся!
А как она ему дала,
Расскажут — не поверится... 
А после дела тёмного,
А после дела крупного
Искал места укромные,
Искал места уютные. 
И если б наша власть была
Для нас для всех понятная,
То счастие б она нашла.
А нынче жизнь — проклятая!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6g0qn6PoRE  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1699.09 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=933.36 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m04a/must04A_27.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/pom ... azhdy-i.ra   *Помню, я однажды и в "очко", и в "стос" играл,* 
С кем играл — не помню этой стервы.
Я ему тогда двух сук из зоны проиграл...
Эх, зря пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!
Я ему тогда двух сук из зоны проиграл...
Зря пошёл я в пику, а не в черву! 
Он сперва как следует колоду стасовал,
А потом я сделал ход неверный.
Он рубли с Кремлём кидал, а я слюну глотал...
И пошёл я в пику, а не в черву! 
Руки задрожали, будто кур я воровал,
Будто сел играть я в самый первый...
Он сперва для понта мне полсотни проиграл —
И пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!.. 
Ставки повышались, всё шло слишком хорошо,
Но потом я сделал ход неверный.
Он поставил на кон этих двух — и я пошёл...
И пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!.. 
Я тогда по-новой всю колоду стасовал,
А потом не выдержали нервы.
Делать было нечего — и я его прибрал...
Ох, зря пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!..
Делать было нечего — и я его прибрал...
Зря пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!.. 
________________
Вариант песни: 
Помню, я однажды и в очко, и в стос играл, 
А с кем играл — не помню этой стервы. 
Я ему сперва двух сук из зоны проиграл... 
Ох, зря пошёл я в пику, а не в черву! 
Я ему сперва двух сук из зоны проиграл... 
Зря пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!  
Я сперва-сначала всю колоду стасовал, 
А потом не выдержали нервы. 
Он пошёл в листа, а я рубли с Кремлём кидал... 
И пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!
Он пошёл в листа, а я рубли с Кремлём кидал... 
Эх, зря пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!  
Руки задрожали, будто кур я воровал,
Будто сел играть я в самый первый...
Он поставил на кон этих двух — я всё отдал... 
И пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!..
Он поставил на кон этих двух — я всё отдал... 
И пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!.. 
Он потом об этом очень много говорил, 
И мои не выдержали нервы... 
Что ж, поставил этих двух — и я его пришил... 
Ох, зря пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!.. 
Что ж, поставил этих двух — и я его пришил... 
Зря пошёл я в пику, а не в черву!..  
1964

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuWikhiMhKQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuPCi9azKEQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xVVcafJk7k  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.06   http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/kaz ... gretsya.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0100--/0157/00_0157_09.mp3   *Каждому хочется малость погреться* —
Будь ты хоть гомо, хоть тля.
В космосе шастали как-то пришельцы,
Вдруг — впереди Земля, 
Наша родная Земля! 
Быть может, окончился ихний бензин,
А может, заглохнул мотор, 
Но навстречу им вышел какой-то кретин
И затеял отчаянный спор... 
Нет бы — раскошелиться
И накормить пришельца...
Нет бы — раскошелиться,
А он ни мычит, ни телится! 
И неважно, что пришельцы
Не ели чёрный хлеб, 
Но в их тщедушном тельце —
Огромный интеллект. 
И мозгу у пришельцев —
Килограмм, примерно, шесть, 
Ну а у наших предков —
Только челюсти и шерсть. 
И нет бы — раскошелиться
И накормить пришельца...
Нет бы — раскошелиться,
А он ни мычит, ни телится! 
Обидно за предков!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KhBQ5fA8xk http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1198.06 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/pri ... ode-raz.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0100--/0146/00_0146_01.mp3   *При всякой погоде —
Раз надо, так надо —*
Мы в море уходим
Не на день, не на два. 
А на суше — ромашка и клевер,
А на суше — поля залило, 
Но и птицы летят на север,
Если им надоест тепло. 
Не заходим мы в порты —
Раз надо, так надо —
Не увидишь Босфор ты,
Не увидишь Канады. 
Море бурное режет наш сейнер,
И подчас без земли тяжело, 
Но и птицы летят на север,
Если им надоест тепло. 
По дому скучаешь —
Не надо, не надо.
Зачем уплываешь
Не на день, не на два? 
Ведь на суше — ромашка и клевер,
Ведь на суше — поля залило...
Но и птицы летят на север,
Если им надоест тепло.
Если им надоест тепло.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTiBeO4_osc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8_vPcvJEBs http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.35 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/odi ... nil-mne.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0100--/0146/00_0146_07.mp3   *Гитара*  
Один музыкант объяснил мне пространно,
Что будто гитара свой век отжила:
Заменят гитару электроорганы,
Электророяль и электропила... 
Гитара опять
Не хочет молчать —
Поёт ночами лунными,
Как в юность мою,
Своими семью
Серебряными струнами!.. 
Я слышал вчера: кто-то пел на бульваре —
Был голос уверен, был голос красив.
Но кажется мне: надоело гитаре
Звенеть под его залихватский мотив. 
И всё же опять
Не может молчать —
Поёт ночами лунными,
Как в юность мою,
Своими семью
Серебряными струнами!.. 
Электророяль мне, конечно, не пара —
Другие появятся с песней другой.
Но кажется мне: не уйдём мы с гитарой
В заслуженный и нежеланный покой. 
Гитара опять
Не хочет молчать —
Поёт ночами лунными,
Как в юность мою,
Своими семью
Серебряными струнами!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-RetbEGvlI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQlPY3iCNFQ  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/i-m ... t-tolko.ra 
??? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0100--/0153/00_0153_03.mp3   
<*Красивых любят чаще и прилежней*,
Весёлых любят меньше, но быстрей,>
И молчаливых любят, только реже,
Зато уж если любят, то сильней. 
Не кричи нежных слов, не кричи,
До поры подержи их в неволе.
Пусть кричат пароходы в ночи,
Ну а ты — промолчи, помолчи, 
Поспешишь — и ищи ветра в поле. 
Она читает грустные романы.
Ну, пусть сравнит, и ты доверься ей.
Ведь появились чёрные тюльпаны,
Чтобы казались белые белей. 
Не кричи нежных слов, не кричи,
До поры подержи их в неволе.
Пусть поэты кричат и грачи,
Ну а ты — помолчи, промолчи, 
Поспешишь — и ищи ветра в поле. 
Слова бегут, им тесно — ну и что же! 
Ты никогда не бойся опоздать.
Их много — слов, но всё же, если можешь,
Скажи, когда не можешь не сказать. 
Но не кричи этих слов, не кричи,
До поры подержи их в неволе.
Пусть кричат пароходы в ночи.
Замолчи, промолчи, помолчи, 
Поспешишь — и ищи ветра в поле.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hL3Wycizdw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRo_xyFUDAc  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1345.18 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ty- ... -kromke.ra  http://www.bards.ru/1ram/a_Vysockij_Vla ... ednika.ram  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0100--/0167/00_0167_15.mp3   *К вершине*  _Памяти Михаила Хергиани_  *Ты идёшь по кромке ледника,*
Взгляд не отрывая от вершины.
Горы спят, вдыхая облака,
Выдыхая снежные лавины. 
Но они с тебя не сводят глаз,
Будто бы тебе покой обещан,
Предостерегая всякий раз
Камнепадом и оскалом трещин. 
Горы знают: к ним пришла беда —
Дымом затянуло перевалы.
Ты не отличал ещё тогда
От разрывов горные обвалы. 
Если ты о помощи просил —
Громким эхо отзывались скалы,
Ветер по ущельям разносил
Эхо гор, как радиосигналы. 
И когда шёл бой за перевал —
Чтобы не был ты врагом замечен, 
Каждый камень грудью прикрывал,
Скалы сами подставляли плечи. 
Ложь, что умный в горы не пойдёт!
Ты пошёл, ты не поверил слухам — 
И мягчал гранит, и таял лёд,
И туман у ног стелился пухом... 
Если в вечный снег навеки ты
Ляжешь — над тобою, как над близким,
Наклонятся горные хребты
Самым прочным в мире обелиском.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhAS_3Wci3A http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24KOk2GH0sQ&NR=1  http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv17au/vv17au23.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/pos ... vato-ne.ra http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/po ... ato-ne.ram 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 167_07.mp3
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/01/0 ... 051_01.mp3    *Цунами*  
Пословица звучит витиевато:
Не восхищайся прошлогодним небом, 
Не возвращайся — где был рай когда-то,
И брось дурить — иди туда, где не был. 
Там что творит одна природа с нами!
Туда добраться трудно и молве.
Там каждый встречный — что ему цунами! —
Со штормами в душе и в голове. 
Покой здесь, правда, ни за что не купишь,
Но ты вернёшься, говорят ребята,
Наперекор пословице поступишь:
Придёшь туда, где встретил их когда-то. 
Здесь что творит одна природа с нами!
Сюда добраться трудно и молве.
Здесь иногда рождаются цунами
И рушат всё в душе и в голове! 
На море штиль, но в мире нет покоя —
Локатор ищет цель за облаками.
Тревога, если что-нибудь такое,
Или сигнал: внимание — цунами! 
Я нынче поднимаю тост с друзьями!
Цунами — равнодушная волна.
Бывают беды пострашней цунами
И радости сильнее, чем она!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9TLI0ZBLBM  http://www.bonushkin.ru/files/audio/vys ... _03_09.mp3  http://www.bards.ru/1ram/a_Vysockij_Vla ... hkovit.ram  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/44/vv44_21.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/12/vv12_09.mp3 
?  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 4_07_5.mp3   *  Не состоялось  (Мишка Шифман)*  
Мишка Шифман башковит —
У его предвиденье. 
"Что мы видим, — говорит, —
Кроме телевиденья?!
Смотришь конкурс в Сопоте —
И глотаешь пыль,
А кого ни попадя
Пускают в Израиль!" 
Мишка также сообщил
По дороге в Мнёвники, 
Говорит: "Голду Меир я словил 
В радиоприёмнике..."
И такое рассказал,
Ну до того красиво, 
Что я чуть было не попал
В лапы Тель-Авива. 
Я сперва-то был не пьян,
Возразил два раза я —
Говорю: "Моше Даян —
Стерва одноглазая. 
Агрессивный, бестия,
Чистый фараон.
Ну, а где агрессия —
Там мне не резон". 
Мишка тут же впал в экстаз —
После литры выпитой —
И говорит: "Они же нас 
Выгнали с Египета!
Оскорбления простить
Не могу такого!
Я позор желаю смыть
С Рождества Христова!" 
Мишка взял меня за грудь,
Говорит: "Мне нужна компания!
Мы ж с тобой не как-нибудь 
Просто здравствуй-до свидания.
Мы побредём, паломники,
Чувства придавив!.. 
Хрена ли нам Мнёвники —
Едем, вон, в Тель-Авив!"  
Я сказал: "Я вот он весь,
Ты же меня спас в порту".
Но, говорю, загвоздка есть: 
Русский я по паспорту.
Только русские в родне,
Прадед мой — Самарин, 
Если кто и влез ко мне,
Так и тот — татарин. 
Мишку Шифмана не трожь,
С Мишки — прочь сомнения: 
У его евреи сплошь — 
В каждом поколении.
Вон дед параличом разбит — 
Бывший врач-вредитель...
А у меня — антисемит
На антисемите. 
Мишка — врач, он вдруг затих:
В Израиле бездна их, 
Там гинекологов одних — 
Как собак нерезаных;
Нет зубным врачам пути —
Потому что слишком много просятся. 
А где на всех зубов найти? 
Значит — безработица! 
Мишка мой кричит: "К чертям!
Виза — или ванная!
Едем, Коля, — море там
Израилеванное!.."
Видя Мишкину тоску
(А он в тоске опасный), 
Я ещё хлебнул кваску
И сказал: "Согласный!" 
...Хвост огромный в кабинет
Из людей, пожалуй, ста.
Мишке там сказали "нет",
Ну а мне — "*пожалуйста*".
Он кричал: "Ошибка тут!
Это я еврей!.."
А ему говорят: "Не шибко тут! 
Выйди, вон, из дверей!" 
Мишку мучает вопрос:
Кто здесь враг таинственный?
А ответ ужасно прост —
И ответ единственный.
Я — в порядке. Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу.
Мишка пьёт проклятую, 
Говорит, что за графу
Не пустили — пятую.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gHjv8-r-K4  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=938.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=422.07 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/03/vv03_02.mp3   *Ноты* 
Я изучил все ноты от и до,
Но кто мне на вопрос ответит прямо?
Ведь начинают гаммы с ноты "до"
И ею же заканчивают гаммы. 
    Пляшут ноты врозь и с толком.
    Ждут до, ре, ми, фа, соль, ля и си, пока
    Разбросает их по полкам
    Чья-то дерзкая рука. 
Известно музыкальной детворе, –
Я впасть в тенденциозность не рискую, –
Что занимает место нота "ре"
На целый такт и на одну восьмую. 
Какую ты тональность не возьми –
Неравенством от звуков так и пышет.
Одна и та же нота, скажем, "ми",
Звучит сильней, чем та же нота – выше. 
    Пляшут ноты врозь и с толком.
    Ждут до, ре, ми, фа, соль, ля и си, пока
    Разбросает их по полкам
    Чья-то дерзкая рука. 
Выходит – все у нот, как у людей,
Но парадокс имеется, да вот он:
Бывает, нота "фа" звучит сильней,
Чем высокопоставленная нота. 
Вдруг затесался где-нибудь бемоль,
И в тот же миг, как влез он беспардонно,
Внушавшая доверье нота "соль"
Себе же изменяет на полтона. 
    Пляшут ноты врозь и с толком.
    Ждут до, ре, ми, фа, соль, ля и си, пока
    Разбросает их по полкам
    Чья-то дерзкая рука. 
Сел композитор, жажду утоля,
И грубым знаком музыку прорезал.
И нежная, как бархат, нота "ля"
Свой голос повышает до диеза. 
И, наконец, – Бетховена спроси, –
Без ноты "си" нет ни игры, ни пенья.
Возносится над всеми нота "си"
И с высоты взирает положенья. 
    Пляшут ноты врозь и с толком.
    Ждут до, ре, ми, фа, соль, ля и си, пока
    Разбросает их по полкам
    Чья-то дерзкая рука. 
Не стоит затевать о нотах спор,
Есть и у них тузы и секретарши.
Считается, что в си-бемоль минор
Звучат прекрасно траурные марши. 
А кроме этих подневольных нот
Еще бывают ноты-паразиты.
Кто их сыграет, кто их пропоет?..
Но с нами – бог, а с ними – композитор! 
    Пляшут ноты врозь и с толком.
    Ждут до, ре, ми, фа, соль, ля и си, пока
    Разбросает их по полкам
    Чья-то дерзкая рука.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntUYBSsRX8M  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1089.09 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day2/00_0334_22_5.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day/01_0213_09_5.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04   *Моим друзьям*  *Всем делам моим на суше вопреки*
И назло моим заботам на земле
Вы меня возьмите в море, моряки,
Я все вахты отстою на корабле! 
(Когда я спотыкаюсь на стихах,
Когда не до размеров, не до рифм, 
Тогда друзьям пою о моряках,
До белых пальцев стискивая гриф. 
Так всем делам моим на суше вопреки,
Так назло моим заботам на земле
Вы за мной пришлите шлюпку, моряки,
Поднесите рюмку водки на весле!) 
Любая тварь по морю знай плывёт,
Под винт попасть не каждый норовит, 
А здесь, на суше, встречный пешеход
Наступит, оттолкнёт — и убежит. 
Так всем делам моим на суше вопреки,
Так назло моим заботам на земле
Вы меня возьмите в море, моряки,
Я все вахты отстою на корабле! 
Известно вам — мир не на трёх китах,
А нам известно — он не на троих.
Вам вольничать нельзя в чужих портах,
А я забыл, как вольничать в своих. 
Так всем делам моим на суше вопреки,
Так назло моим заботам на земле
Вы за мной пришлите шлюпку, моряки,
Поднесите кружку рома на весле!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZMF0qLFco4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acmdrdXaV20  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1062.10 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.25 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.31  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day/00_0030_50_5.mp3   *Сорок девять дней*  
Суров же ты, климат охотский, —
Уже третий день ураган.
Встаёт у руля сам Крючковский,
На отдых — Федотов Иван. 
Стихия реветь продолжала —
И Тихий шумел океан.
Зиганшин стоял у штурвала
И глаз ни на миг не смыкал. 
Суровей, ужасней лишенья,
Ни лодки не видно, ни зги.
И принято было решенье —
И начали есть сапоги. 
Последнюю съели картошку,
Взглянули друг другу в глаза...
Когда ел Поплавский гармошку,
Крутая скатилась слеза. 
Доедена банка консервов
И суп из картошки одной —
Всё меньше здоровья и нервов,
Всё больше желанье домой. 
Сердца продолжали работу,
Но реже становится стук.
Спокойный, но слабый Федотов
Глотал предпоследний каблук. 
Лежали все четверо в лёжку,
Ни лодки, ни крошки вокруг,
Зиганшин скрутил козью ножку
Слабевшими пальцами рук. 
На службе он воин заправский
И штурман заправский он тут.
Зиганшин, Крючковский, Поплавский
Под палубой песни поют. 
Зиганшин крепился, держался,
Бодрил, сам был бледный как тень,
И то, что сказать собирался,
Сказал лишь на следующий день: 
"Друзья!.." Через час: "Дорогие!.." — 
"Ребята! — ещё через час. —
Ведь нас не сломила стихия,
Так голод ли сломит ли нас! 
Забудем про пищу — чего там! —
А вспомним про наш взвод солдат..." — 
"Узнать бы, — стал бредить Федотов, —
А что у нас в части едят". 
И вдруг — не мираж ли, не миф ли? —
Какое-то судно идёт!
К биноклю все сразу приникли:
От судна летел вертолёт. 
...Окончены все переплёты,
Вновь служат — что, взял, океан?! —
Крючковский, Поплавский, Федотов,
А с ними Зиганшин Асхан.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCGkRXz4MVU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcfR3u7IvL0 (с последним куплетом)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/songs2/vv1029.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/11/vv11_02.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1111.29 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.34 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=976.02  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 394_04.mp3   *Песня космических негодяев*  
Вы мне не поверите и просто не поймёте:
В космосе страшней, чем даже в дантовском аду, —
По пространству-времени мы прём на звездолёте,
Как с горы на собственном заду. 
Но от Земли до Беты — восемь дён,
Ну а до планеты Эпсилон
Не считаем мы, чтоб не сойти с ума.
Вечность и тоска — ох, влипли как!
Наизусть читаем Киплинга,
А кругом — космическая тьма. 
На Земле читали в фантастических романах
Про возможность встречи с иноземным существом, 
Мы на Земле забыли десять заповедей рваных —
Нам все встречи с ближним нипочём! 
Но от Земли до Беты — восемь дён,
Ну а до планеты Эпсилон
Не считаем мы, чтоб не сойти с ума.
Вечность и тоска — игрушки нам!
Наизусть читаем Пушкина,
А кругом — космическая тьма. 
Нам прививки сделаны от слёз и грёз дешёвых,
От дурных болезней и от бешеных зверей —
Нам плевать из космоса на взрывы всех сверхновых:
На Земле бывало веселей! 
Но от Земли до Беты — восемь дён,
Ну а до планеты Эпсилон
Не считаем мы, чтоб не сойти с ума.
Вечность и тоска — ох, влипли как!
Наизусть читаем Киплинга,
А кругом — космическая тьма. 
Мы не разбираемся в симфониях и фугах — 
Вместо сурдокамер знали тюрем тишину. 
Испытанье мы прошли на мощных центрифугах —
Нас вертела жизнь, таща ко дну.  
Прежнего земного не увидим небосклона:
Если верить россказням учёных-чудаков,
Ведь, когда вернёмся мы, по всем по их законам
На Земле пройдёт семьсот веков! 
То-то есть смеяться отчего:
На Земле бояться нечего —
На Земле нет больше тюрем и дворцов!
На Бога уповали, бедного,
Но теперь узнали: нет его —
Ныне, присно и во век веков!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eQ0ojVhY-M (Private) Vladimir Vysotskij - About Love In Middle Ages. - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJKPx-ti4dA Владимир Высоцкий Любовь в Средние века - YouTube  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=938.20 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1346.22  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/sto ... ya-ubil.ra    *Рыцарский турнир*  *Про любовь в Средние века* 
Сто сарацинов я убил 
во славу ей —
Прекрасной Даме посвятил 
я сто смертей!
Но сам король, лукавый сир,
затеял рыцарский турнир.
Я ненавижу всех известных королей! 
Вот мой соперник — рыцарь Круглого стола.
Чужую грудь мне под копьё король послал,
Но в сердце нежное её
моё направлено копьё...
Мне наплевать на королевские дела! 
Герб на груди его — там плаха и петля,
Но будет дырка там, как в днище корабля.
Он самый первый фаворит,
к нему король благоволит, 
Но мне сегодня наплевать на короля! 
Король сказал: "Он с вами справится шаля!"
И пошутил: "Пусть будет пухом вам земля!"
Я буду пищей для червей,
тогда он женится на ней...
Простит мне Бог, я презираю короля! 
Вот подан знак — друг друга взглядом пепеля,
Коней мы гоним, задыхаясь и пыля.
Забрало поднято — изволь!
Ах, как волнуется король!..
Но мне, ей-богу, наплевать на короля! 
Теперь всё кончено — пусть отдохнут поля.
Вот хлещет кровь его на стебли ковыля.
Король от бешенства дрожит,
но мне она принадлежит!
Мне так сегодня наплевать на короля! 
...Нет, в замке счастливо мы не зажили с ней —
Король в поход послал на сотни долгих дней.
Не ждёт меня мой идеал,
ведь он — король, а я — вассал, 
И рано, видимо, плевать на королей!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMzCfOUVjs0 (Полный вариант) (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HtSDnZptSU http://youtube.com/watch?v=lpxnA0A3tkE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IWX5B9skd8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/07/vv07_12.mp3 http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv17au/vv17au02.mp3 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 767_02.mp3  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 571_01.mp3  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 571_02.mp3
"Вить, это, значит, первый вариант и я в самом конце ошибся в тексте немножко. Значит, там... но я этот последний припев сделал, он может идти вместо всех трех. Счас вот я тебе спою первый куплет, там немножечко я путаюсь в мелодии, но первый куплет спет точно очень по мело... по мелодии, понимаешь? Значит, счас я тебе спою с первым припевом, а, может быть, можно использовать и первый припев, и второй. Вот тебе два варианта. Один просто со вторым припевом, который я счас немножко перепутал текст до этого, а второй - с двумя припевами."  http://www.visotski.boom.ru/mp3/love/__109.mp3 http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/ http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/kak ... l-nakal.ra  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/tm/vv07_12.mp3  http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=78009 
В исполнении *Тамары Гвердцители*:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut8kM73bBbE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfsp2ujq0Pc    *Белый вальс* 
Какой был бал! Накал движенья, звука, нервов!
Сердца стучали на три счета вместо двух.
К тому же дамы приглашали кавалеров
На белый вальс традиционный - и захватывало дух. 
Ты сам, хотя танцуешь с горем пополам,
Давно решился пригласить ее одну, -
Но вечно надо отлучаться по делам -
Спешить на помощь, собираться на войну. 
И вот, всё ближе, всё реальней становясь,
Она, к которой подойти намеревался,
Идет сама, чтоб пригласить тебя на вальс, -
И кровь в висках твоих стучится в ритме вальса. 
        Ты внешне спокоен средь шумного бала,
        Но тень за тобою тебя выдавала -
        Металась, ломалась, дрожала она в зыбком свете свечей.
        И, бережно держа, и бешено кружа,
        Ты мог бы провести ее по лезвию ножа, -
        Не стой же ты руки сложа, сам не свой и - ничей! 
        Если петь без души - вылетает из уст белый звук.
        Если строки ритмичны без рифмы, тогда говорят : белый стих.
        Если все цвета радуги снова сложить - будет свет, белый свет.
        Если все в мире вальсы сольются в один - будет вальс, белый вальс! 
Был белый вальс - конец сомненья маловеров
И завершенье юных снов, забав, утех, -
Сегодня дамы приглашают кавалеров -
Не потому, не потому, что мало храбрости у тех. 
Возведены на время бала в званье дам,
И кружит головы нам вальс, как в старину.
Партнерам скоро отлучаться по делам -
Спешить на помощь, собираться на войну. 
Белее снега, белый вальс, кружись, кружись,
Чтоб снегопад подольше не прервался!
Она пришла, чтоб пригласить тебя на жизнь, -
И ты был бел - белее стен, белее вальса. 
        Ты внешне спокоен средь шумного бала,
        Но тень за тобою тебя выдавала -
        Металась, ломалась, дрожала она в зыбком свете свечей.
        И, бережно держа, и бешено кружа,
        Ты мог бы провести ее по лезвию ножа, -
        Не стой же ты руки сложа, сам не свой и - ничей! 
        Если петь без души - вылетает из уст белый звук.
        Если строки ритмичны без рифмы, тогда говорят : белый стих.
        Если все цвета радуги снова сложить - будет свет, белый свет.
        Если все в мире вальсы сольются в один - будет вальс, белый вальс! 
Где б ни был бал - в лицее, в Доме офицеров,
В дворцовой зале, в школе - как тебе везло, -
В России дамы приглашают кавалеров
Во все века на белый вальс, и было всё белым-бело. 
Потупя взоры, не смотря по сторонам,
Через отчаянье, молчанье, тишину
Спешили женщины прийти на помощь нам, -
Их бальный зал - величиной во всю страну. 
Куда б ни бросило тебя, где б ни исчез, -
Припомни этот белый зал - и улыбнешься.
Век будут ждать тебя - и с моря и с небес -
И пригласят на белый вальс, когда вернешься. 
        Ты внешне спокоен средь шумного бала,
        Но тень за тобою тебя выдавала -
        Металась, ломалась, дрожала она в зыбком свете свечей.
        И, бережно держа, и бешено кружа,
        Ты мог бы провести ее по лезвию ножа, -
        Не стой же ты руки сложа, сам не свой и - ничей! 
        Если петь без души - вылетает из уст белый звук.
        Если строки ритмичны без рифмы, тогда говорят : белый стих.
        Если все цвета радуги снова сложить - будет свет, белый свет.
        Если все в мире вальсы сольются в один - будет вальс, белый вальс! 
_________________________________ *White waltz*        Translation by Ilya Shambat 
O what a ball! Intensity of movement, nerves and sound!
The hearts were beating in three beats and not in twain.
And ladies were inviting gentlemen
To a traditional white waltz - and took the breath away. 
And you, that dance with sorrow together,
Decided to invite that one girl long ago -
But you must always leave to go somewhere -
To help somebody or to ready for a war. 
And all, still closer, the more real it becomes,
She, one with whom you had intended to come in,
She comes in order to invite you to the waltz -
And in your temple blood was pounding. 
Externally calm in a ball full of noise,
You're given away by the shadow of yours -
She tore, and broke, and trembled in blurry light, as you spun.
Held gently by the hand, and whirling her like mad,
And you could have put her across a knife's blade
So why do you stand, crossing arms, not your own and no one's? 
It was white waltz - the end to doubts of unbelievers 
And end of childhood consolations, dreams and games -
Today the ladies did invite the cavaliers
And not because the latter weren't brave. 
The ladies are called forth in time of ball
And waltz spins heads around, like long before.
But we must always answer someone's call -
To help somebody or get ready for a war. 
Whiter than snow is the white waltz, spin now, strive!
That snow does not get interrupted as it falls!
She came in order to invite you to a life -
And you were white - whiter than walls, whiter than waltz! 
Externally calm in a ball full of noise,
You're given away by the shadow of yours -
She tore, and broke, and trembled in blurry light, as you spun.
Held gently by the hand, and whirling her like mad,
And you could have put her across a knife's blade
So why do you stand, crossing arms, not your own and no one's? 
Wherever you were - in the lyceum, in the tavern -
In palace halls, in school - whatever luck despite -
In Russia ladies did invite the gentlemen
In every age to the white waltz, and all was white. 
Dulling the sight, not looking to each side,
Through the despair, silence, quiet, as you see,
The women hurried to come to our aid -
Their hall - the size of the entire country. 
Where you will go, wherever you will fly
Recall the waltz - how you were white - and smile, you'll learn:
They'll wait forever - and from sea and from the sky -
They will invite you to white waltz when you return.  
Externally calm in a ball full of noise,
You're given away by the shadow of yours -
She tore, and broke, and trembled in blurry light, as you spun.
Held gently by the hand, and whirling her like mad,
And you could have put her across a knife's blade
So why do you stand, crossing arms, not your own and no one's?

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - В день, когда мы, поддержкой земли... Vysotsky http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoSBuYZnLgM YouTube - Высоцкий: "В день когда мы поддержкой земли..".  (private)  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/v-den-kogda-my.ram http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m03/must03_10.mp3   http://simmsimba.narod.ru/down/00_087.mp3 Vladimir Vysotsky (кликнуть на голубой значок)    *О море*  
В день, когда мы, поддержкой земли заручась,
по высокой воде, по солёной своей,
выйдем в точно назначенный час, -
море станет укачивать нас,
словно мать непутевых детей. 
Волны будут работать - и в поте лица
корабельные наши бока/борта иссекут,
терпеливо машины начнут месяца
составлять из ритмичных секунд. 
А кругом - только водная гладь, - благодать!
И на долгие мили кругом - ни души!..
Оттого морякам тяжело привыкать
засыпать после качки в уютной/домашней тиши. 
Наши будни - без праздников, без выходных, -
в море нам и без отдыха хватит помех.
Мы подруг забываем своих:
им - до нас, нам подчас - не до них, -
да простят они нам этот грех! 
Нет, неправда! Вздыхаем о них у кормы
и во сне имена повторяем тайком.
Здесь совсем не за юбкой гоняемся мы,
не за счастьем, а за косяком. 
А кругом - только водная гладь, - благодать!
Ни заборов, ни стен - хоть паши, хоть пляши!..
Оттого морякам тяжело привыкать
засыпать после качки в уютной тиши. 
Говорят, что плывём мы за длинным рублем, -
кстати, длинных рублей просто так не добыть, -
но мы в море - за морем плывем,
и еще - за единственным днём,
о котором потом не забыть. 
А когда из другой, непохожей весны
мы к родному причалу придём/спешим прямиком -
растворятся морские ворота страны
перед каждым своим моряком. 
В море - водная гладь, да еще - благодать!
И вестей - никаких, сколько нам ни пиши...
Оттого/Но потом морякам тяжело привыкать
засыпать после качки в уютной тиши. 
И опять уплываем, с землей обручась -
с этой самою верной невестой своей, -
чтоб вернуться/но приходим в назначенный час,
как бы там ни баюкало нас
море - мать непутевых детей. 
Вот маяк нам забыл подморгнуть с высоты,
только пялит глаза - ошалел, обалдел:
он увидел, что судно встаёт/траулер встал т на винты,
обороты врубив на предел. 
А на пирсе стоять - все равно благодать,
и качаться на суше, и петь от души.
Нам, вернувшимся, не привыкать привыкать
после громких штормов к долгожданной тиши!
_______________________________________  *Of the sea* 
With the earth for support, we are ready to leave
When the tide is high and salts's in the air,
And the hour has long beeen appointed.
We are lulled by the sea, rocking gently to sleep
Wayward children in their mother's care. 
The waves will toil in the sweat of their brow,
Slashing to ribbons the sides of our vessel,
Our patient engines will make the months grow
From the rhythm of the quietest seconds. 
There is only smooth water around, what bliss!
Not a soul for miles around, whole miles...
Grown used to being rocked to sleep like this,
Getting used to the comfort of homes takes a while. 
We work with no days off here, no evening out.
At sea we've plenty of things to do, less devious.
We forget the girlfriends who care for us -
The ones we don't always care about -
May these sins of omission be forgiven us! 
No, not true! We pine for them on the orlop,
In our dreams their names begin to unroll.
Here what we're after isn't some trollop,
Not some happiness, only the fish shoal. 
There is only smooth water around, what bliss!
Neither fences nor walls, room enough to go dancing!
Being used to being lulled to sleep like this,
Growing used to the comfort of home gets taxing. 
Some will say we are after the money it pays.
Anyhow, this isn't the place for rich pickings.
We are after the sea for the sake of the waves
Which we never forget years later.  
When arriving from elsewhere's alien spring,
We are headed for the battered old pier,
The gates of the nation swing open to bring
Each sailor to his native here. 
Nothing but smooth water roundabout, what bliss!
Neither fences nor walls, room enough to go dancing!
Being used to being lulled to sleep like this,
Growing used to the comfort of home gets taxing. 
Every time we set sail, we're wed to the earth,
Most beloved, most faithful, most fair,
To return at the hour appointed...
Even rocked by the sea, gently lulled on the berth,
Wayward children in their mother's care. 
The lighthouse can't blink as it stands to its feet,
It just stares at us, the dumb lout.
It's just seen our trawler reversing its speed,
The propellers going full out. 
Even riding at anchor is something like bliss,
Gently lulled by the earth till one's soul is humming.
Those who return from the storms are used to all this,
Getting used to our next homecoming. 
© de Cate & Navrozov. Translation, 1995

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qGUnoQuZQg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRHm1vnOYPw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6eNv8vKarg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ARTN_mYcOs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7_r7JvQS04 (Private)  http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm?8 http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=74015 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m06/must06_19.mp3   
Музыка Эдуарда Хагагартяна
 Слова Владимира Высoцкого   *Солдатская *  
Я полмира почти через злые бои
Прошагал и прополз с батальоном,
А обратно меня за заслуги мои
Санитарным везли эшелоном. 
Подвезли на родимый порог,
На полуторке — к самому дому.
Я стоял и немел, а над крышей дымок
Подымался совсем по-другому. 
Окна словно боялись в глаза мне взглянуть,
И хозяйка не рада солдату —
Не припала в слезах на могучую грудь,
А руками всплеснула — и в хату. 
И залаяли псы на цепях.
Я шагнул в полутёмные сени,
За чужое за что-то запнулся в сенях,
Дверь рванул — подкосились колени. 
Там сидел за столом да на месте моём
Неприветливый новый хозяин.
И фуфайка на нём, и хозяйка при нём, —
Потому я и псами облаян. 
Это, значит, пока под огнём
Я спешил, ни минуты не весел,
Он все вещи в дому переставил моём
И по-своему всё перевесил. 
Мы ходили под богом — под богом войны,
Артиллерия нас накрывала,
Но смертельная рана нашла со спины
И изменою в сердце застряла. 
Я себя в пояснице согнул,
Силу воли позвал на подмогу:
"Извините, товарищи, что завернул
По ошибке к чужому порогу". 
Дескать, мир да любовь вам, да хлеба на стол,
Чтоб согласье по дому ходило...
Ну а он, б..., даже ухом в ответ не повёл,
Вроде так и положено было. 
Зашатался некрашеный пол,
Я не хлопнул дверьми, как когда-то, —
Только окна раскрылись, когда я ушёл,
И взглянули мне вслед виновато.
___________________________________  *A soldier's song* 
Through many a battle and half the world
Behind my unit I trudged and crawled.
Then home they brought me, all sick and mauled,
In a special train of the medical corps. 
In a truck they delivered me to the door
Of my house, right on the threshold.
I stared and was dumbstruck by what I saw:
The smoke from the chimney seemed special. 
The windows were bent on avoiding my eye,
And the lady inside didn't greet me as kin,
Didn't throw herself on my breast with a cry,
Just threw up her hands and hurried back in. 
And the dogs started baying and tugging the chain
As I passed through the foyer's tight squeeze,
And I stumbled on something that wasn't even mine,
Felt the door, and went weak in the knees. 
There sat at the table, where I used to sit,
The new man of the house, looking darkly.
And by him was a woman and why - that was it -
That's why the dogs were barking. 
Man alive, I thought, while I was pulling my weight
Under fire, denied all mercy and wisdom,
He moved things around my house in his way,
And changed them around as it pleased him. 
While we prayed to God before every attack
That his covering fire might not fail...
But this deadlier blow was struck from the back,
And it stuck in the heart like betrayal. 
I doubled up, peasant-like, with a low bow,
I summoned all my wilt and I whispered:
Well, excuse my mistake, I'll be going now,
It's the wrong house, friends, it must be. 
What I meant was: May you have peace and love
In your house, and bread in the oven...
As for him, well, he didn't even look up,
As though what had happened was normal. 
The floorboards swayed as though bereft,
But I didn't slam the door as I did once -
Only the windows opened as soon as I left,
And gave me a guilty look from a distance.  
© de Cate & Navrozov. Translation, 1995

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=3&v=RMomMFUfbT4   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z9lSKCPJFs  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ka ... uchali.ram  http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm?58 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/09/vv09_01.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=19   *Песня о новом времени*  
Как призывный набат, прозвучали в ночи тяжело шаги —
Значит скоро и нам уходить и прощаться без слов.
По нехоженым тропам протопали лошади, лошади,
Неизвестно к какому концу унося седоков. 
Значит время иное, лихое, но счастье, как встарь, ищи!
И в погоню летим мы за ним, убегающим, вслед.
Только вот в этой скачке теряем мы лучших товарищей,
На скаку не заметив, что рядом товарищей нет. 
И ещё будем долго огни принимать за пожары мы,
Будет долго зловещим казаться нам скрип сапогов,
Про войну будут детские игры с названьями старыми,
И людей будем долго делить на своих и врагов. 
А когда отгрохочет, когда отгорит и отплачется,
И когда наши кони устанут под нами скакать,
И когда наши девушки сменят шинели на платьица, —
Не забыть бы тогда, не простить бы и не прозевать...    *The song of the new times* 
Like the toll of the bell late at night heavy footsteps resounded, 
Thus we, too, will soon have to say our good-byes and get under way. 
Through the pathless terrain, at a gallop, had the horses come round 
Carrying their riders to a good or bad end, which no one could say.  
Times have changed, yet to-day, as before, we keep striving for happiness, 
And we chase it, running head over heels, but it leaves us behind, 
And on the run we're losing the best of our friends, as it happens, 
Without noticing even that our friends are no more by our side.  
For a long time to come yet we'll take any light for a fire, 
And on hearing the creak of high-boots, a menace we'll sense, 
Little children will play their old games of war, shoot and fire, 
And we'll long yet divide ourselves into enemies'n friends.  
And when rambles and fires and tears are all over'n done with, 
When our horses get tired of running and, faded, lose force, 
When our girls change their uniform coats into dresses and blouses 
I wish none of the moments would be ever forgotten, forgiven or lost...  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation,

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WL0AZPIF-H4 Поёт Никита Джигурда   *Люблю тебя сейчас...*   М.В. 
Люблю тебя сейчас, не тайно - напоказ.
Не "после" и не "до" в лучах твоих сгораю.
Навзрыд или смеясь, но я люблю сейчас,
А в прошлом - не хочу, а в будущем - не знаю. 
В прошедшем "я любил" - печальнее могил, -
Все нежное во мне бескрылит и стреножит,
Хотя поэт поэтов говорил:
"Я вас любил, любовь еще, быть может..." 
Так говорят о брошенном, отцветшем -
И в этом жалость есть и снисходительность,
Как к свергнутому с трона королю.
Есть в этом сожаленье об ушедшем
Стремленьи, где утеряна стремительность,
И как бы недоверье к "я люблю". 
Люблю тебя теперь - без пятен, без потерь,
Мой век стоит сейчас - я вен не перережу!
Во время, в продолжение, теперь -
Я прошлым не дышу и будущим не брежу. 
Приду и вброд, и вплавь к тебе - хоть обезглавь! -
С цепями на ногах и с гирями по пуду.
Ты только по ошибке не заставь,
Чтоб после "я люблю" добавил я "и буду". 
Есть горечь в этом "буду", как ни странно,
Подделанная подпись, червоточина
И лаз для отступленья, про запас,
Бесцветный яд на самом дне стакана.
И словно настоящему пощечина, -
Сомненье в том, что "я люблю" сейчас. 
Смотрю французский сон с обилием времен,
Где в будущем - не так, и в прошлом - по-другому.
К позорному столбу я пригвожден,
К барьеру вызван я - языковому. 
Ах, разность в языках! Не положенье - крах!
Но выход мы вдвоем поищем - и обрящем.
Люблю тебя и в сложных временах -
И в будущем, и в прошлом настоящем!
____________________________________ 
I love you now 
I love you now, in fact, And I don't hold it back. 
It's not "before", not "after" - your rays set me afire. 
Whether I weep or I smile I love you in this while, - 
the future I don't want, the past I don't desire.  
"I loved you" (in the past) is worth than breathing last. 
My wings are cut, and I'm restrained by tender feeling, 
although the greatest poet stated once: 
"I was in love with you - my love may still be living"…  
As if it were disavowed, faded, 
for it implies compassion, condescension, 
it's what one feels for overthrown kings. 
There is regret in it for something outdated, 
subsided striving, softened aspiration 
and disbelief in "love you" kind of things.  
My current love has got no detriment, no spot. 
My age is under way - I want no venesection! 
At this continuous present I do not 
live in the past nor dream of future foundation.  
Through thick and thin I'll get to you somehow, you bet! - 
my feet put into chains and bound with heavy irons. 
But when I say "I love you", even yet 
don't make me add "I will", by error or with bias.  
"I will" has got a bitter connotation, 
for it implies a counterfeit, decay - unpleasant, 
a loophole for retreating, anyhow, 
insipid poison and contamination, 
slap in the face, affront upon the present, 
a doubt that I really love you now.  
I dream my dream in French, it has a wide tense range, 
the future and the past are different from ours. 
I'm pilloried, disgraced and outraged, 
The language seems to set me at defiance.  
The language gap, oh my! I'm about to cry ! 
Yet we can work it out, we have our firm intentions. 
I love you at the times which will comply 
with Future, Past and Present Perfect tenses.  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0jl150yGi8 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/mo ... -brody.ram   *Мосты сгорели... *  
Мосты сгорели, углубились броды,
И тесно - видим только черепа,
И перекрыты выходы и входы,
И путь один - туда, куда толпа. 
И парами коней, привыкших к цугу,
Наглядно доказав, как тесен мир,
Толпа идет по замкнутому кругу -
И круг велик, и сбит ориентир. 
Течет под дождь попавшая палитра,
Врываются галопы в полонез,
Нет запахов, цветов, тонов и ритмов,
И кислород из воздуха исчез. 
Ничье безумье или вдохновенье
Круговращенье это не прервет.
Но есть ли это - вечное движенье,
Тот самый бесконечный путь вперед?
_______________________________________ *The fords are deep...* 
The fords are deep. The bridges have burnt down, 
And only skulls are visible. It's close. 
The ins and outs are blocked all around. 
There is one way to go, - it's where the crowd goes.  
Like harnessed horses fastened to a vehicle 
and as a vivid proof that our world is small, 
The crowd moves in an exclusive circle 
Without any bearings at all.  
Caught in the rain the pallet spreads about 
A gallops bursts into a polonaise, 
smells, flowers, tones and rhythms have faded out, 
And oxygen has vanished in the haze.  
No act of thoughtlessness nor inspiration 
Can stop this spinning movement, - never once. 
Is this the everlasting circulation 
And what we call' perpetual advance'?  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

*Две просьбы*
М. Шемякину - другу и брату
I. 
Мне снятся крысы, хоботы и черти. Я
Гоню их прочь, стеная и браня,
Но вместо них я вижу виночерпия -
Он шепчет: "Выход есть - к исходу дня
Вина! И прекратится толкотня,
Виденья схлынут, сердце и предсердие
Отпустят, и расплавится броня!"
Я - снова я, и вы теперь мне верьте, - я
Немного попрошу взамен бессмертия -
Широкий тракт, холст, друга да коня;
Прошу покорно, голову склоня,
Побойтесь Бога, если не меня, -
Не плачьте вслед, во имя Милосердия! 
II. 
Чту Фауста ли, Дориана Грея ли,
Но чтобы душу - дьяволу, - ни-ни!
Зачем цыганки мне гадать затеяли?
День смерти называли мне они...
Ты эту дату, Боже, сохрани, -
Не отмечай в своем календаре - или
В последний миг возьми и измени,
Чтоб я не ждал, чтоб вороны не реяли
И чтобы агнцы жалобно не блеяли,
Чтоб люди не хихикали в тени, -
От них от всех, о Боже, охрани!
Скорее, ибо душу мне они
Сомненьями и страхами засеяли.
...Немногого прошу взамен бессмертия:
Широкий тракт, да друга, да коня.
Прошу, покорно голову склоня,
В тот день, когда отпустите меня,
Не плачьте вслед, во имя милосердия! 
1980
______________________________ 
II. 
I honor Dorian Gray and Faustus. However, 
I cannot sell my soul to Deuce - no way! 
Why did I listen to the gypsies ?- Well, I never! - 
They prophesied my death up to a day. 
Don't bear it in mind, put it away, 
Don't mark it in your calendar. On no account! 
Or, when it comes to that , just change the day, 
Lest I should wait for it and crows fly all around, 
Lest wining angels should be fluttering about 
And people sneer, setting up for wit. 
Before too long, please keep me safe, I bid! 
Now hurry up, and don't delay a bit 
For they have filled my heart with fear and doubt. 
And, truly, in return for immortality 
I don't want much: a road, a horse, a friend... 
I beg you, humbly bending down my head, 
The instant you release me in the end 
Don't cry for mercy and sentimentality!

----------


## Lampada

*Меня опять ударило в озноб* 
Меня опять ударило в озноб,
Грохочет сердце, словно в бочке камень.
Во мне живет мохнатый злобный жлоб
С мозолистыми цепкими руками. 
Когда мою заметив маету,
Друзья бормочут: "Скоро загуляет", -
Мне тесно с ним, мне с ним невмоготу!
Он кислород вместо меня хватает.   
Он не двойник и не второе "я",
Все объясненья выглядят дурацки, -
Он плоть и кровь - дурная кровь моя -
Такое не приснится и Стругацким. 
Он ждёт, когда закончу свой виток,
Моей рукою выведет он строчку, -
И стану я расчетлив и жесток
И всех продам - гуртом и в одиночку. 
Я оправданья вовсе не ищу, -
Пусть жизнь уходит, ускользает, тает.
Но я себе мгновенья не прощу,
Когда меня он вдруг одолевает. 
Но я собрал еще остаток сил,
Теперь его не вывезет кривая:
Я в глотку, в вены яд себе вгоняю -
Пусть жрет, пусть сдохнет - я перехитрил.
_______________________________________ 
I'm feeling shivery again... 
I'm feeling shivery again. My heart 
Is rumbling like a boulder in a barrel: 
A vicious rogue is living in my blood, 
With horny, hairy hands of a big scoundrel.  
When, noticing my anguish, people say 
Reproachfully: "He'll take to drinking," 
I cannot get along with him. No way. 
He breathes, in my stead, while I am shrinking.  
He's not my double nor another me, - 
No use to give a stupid explanation. 
He is my flesh and blood. How can it be? 
It is beyond all imagination.  
He's waiting till I finish up my twine, 
When he can use my hand to write the summery, 
And I become a prudent, ruthless swine 
Betraying everybody, all and sundry.  
I do not want to look for an excuse, 
My life may fade, go past, dissolve or harden; 
But I will not excuse myself when, cutting loose, 
He gets a hold on me, all of a sudden.  
But I will summon all my power and strength, 
This time he won't elude and dodge it: 
I'll swallow poison, let him gorge it 
And turn to dust, - I've cheated him at length!  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wTQpE0OTeA ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 393_09.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ot ... j-kraj.ram  *Свой остров *  
Отплываем в тёплый край навсегда.
Наше плаванье, считай, - на года.
Ставь фортуны колесо поперёк,
Мы про штормы знаем всё наперёд. 
Поскорей на мачту лезь, старик! -
Встал вопрос с землёй остро, -
Может быть, увидишь материк,
Ну а может быть - остров. 
У кого-нибудь расчёт под рукой,
Этот кто-нибудь плывёт на покой.
Ну а прочие - в чём мать родила -
Не на отдых, а опять - на дела. 
Ты судьбу в монахини постриг,
Смейся ей в лицо просто.
У кого - свой личный материк,
Ну а у кого - остров. 
Мне накаркали беду с дамой пик,
Нагадали, что найду материк, -
Нет, гадалка, ты опять не права -
Мне понравилось искать острова. 
Вот и берег призрачно возник, -
Не спеша - считай до ста.
Что это, тот самый материк
Или это мой остров?..
__________________________ 
My own island 
We are setting out for good To warm lands. 
Years on end we'll be en route Off the strands. 
You may put the wheels of fate In the way, 
But the storms we shall evade Anyway.  
Climb the mast and do it fast, my friend, 
Land for us is now vital: 
Maybe, you will see a continent, 
Or an island, for that matter.  
Someone wished so much to weigh Pros and cons, 
So he is now on his way To repose. 
All the others, stony broke, Do their best, 
They would rather go to work, Than to rest.  
You have turned, your fortune to a nun 
Laugh at her, and be silent, 
Some have continents and some have none, 
Some have their own island.  
They have boded me no good, Cards at hand, 
They foretold me that I would Find my land. 
But the sorcerer was wrong, Cards tell lies, 
I would like to search and long For new isles.  
There's the shore in view in full extent 
Take your time and look round. 
What is that? Is that the continent? 
Or is it just my Island?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbQRWunbxu8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPN9-k2woqA (Private)  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1200.14  http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/Audio/093.ra    *Я все вопросы освещу сполна -*
Дам любопытству удовлетворенье!
Да, у меня француженка жена -
Но русского она происхожденья. 
Нет, у меня сейчас любовниц нет.
А будут ли? Пока что не намерен.
Не пью примерно около двух лет.
Запью ли вновь? Не знаю, не уверен. 
Да нет, живу не возле "Сокола"...
В Париж пока что не проник.
Да что вы все вокруг да около -
Да спрашивайте напрямик! 
Я все вопросы освещу сполна -
Как на духу попу в исповедальне!
В блокноты ваши капает слюна -
Вопросы будут, видимо, о спальне... 
Да, так и есть! Вот густо покраснел
Интервьюер: "Вы изменяли женам?" -
Как будто за портьеру подсмотрел
Иль под кровать залег с магнитофоном. 
Да нет, живу не возле "Сокола"...
В Париж пока что не проник.
Да что вы все вокруг да около -
Да спрашивайте напрямик! 
Теперь я к основному перейду.
Один, стоявший скромно в уголочке,
Спросил: "А что имели вы в виду
В такой-то песне и в такой-то строчке?" 
Ответ: во мне Эзоп не воскресал,
В кармане фиги нет - не суетитесь, -
А что имел в виду - то написал, -
Вот - вывернул карманы - убедитесь! 
Да нет, живу не возле "Сокола"...
В Париж пока что не проник.
Да что вы все вокруг да около -
Да спрашивайте напрямик!
____________________________ 
I'll answer all your questions 
I'll answer all your questions through and through, 
You are so curious, - I'll give you satisfaction. 
I'm married, and my wife is French, it's true, 
By origin, however, she is Russian.  
Do I have lovers now? Oh no! 
Shall I have any? I have no intention. 
I gave up drinking two or so years ago. 
Will I start drinking? It's an open question.  
I do not live near the "Sokol" station 
And haven't penetrated Paris yet... 
Come on, don't try to make insinuations. 
Don't be allusive, ask me straight!  
I'll answer all your questions, and I'll be 
Quite frank, as if I were to make confession. 
I've made your mouths water as I see, 
And I expect now a confusing question.  
"You've not been faithful to your wife, have you?" - 
Embarrassingly asked me a reporter, 
As if he'd been behind the curtain, too, 
Or lain under the bed with a recorder.  
I do not live near the "Sokol" station 
And haven't penetrated Paris yet... 
Come on, don't try to make insinuations. 
Don't be allusive, ask me straight!  
Now I'm coming to the most important thing: 
A modest man, who tried to keep his balance, 
Inquired: "What did you actually mean 
By saying what you said in songs and ballads?"  
The answer was: "I'm not an Aesop nor 
Do I have anything up my sleeve 
I meant what I had written, - nothing more. 
Look at my sleeve. You see ? I don't deceive".  
I do not live near the "Sokol" station 
And haven't penetrated Paris yet... 
Come on, don't try to make insinuations. 
Don't be allusive, ask me straight!  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1zYKXg9yOA  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/mn ... lednej.ram  http://video.mail.ru/mail/neukazhu/5/59.html   * 
Мне судьба - до последней черты...*  
Мне судьба - до последней черты, до креста
Спорить до хрипоты (а за ней - немота),
Убеждать и доказывать с пеной у рта,
Что - не то это всё, не тот и не та!
Что - лабазники врут про ошибки Христа,
Что - пока ещё в грунт не влежалась плита, -
Триста лет под татарами - жизнь ещё та:
Маета трехсотлетняя и нищета.
Но под властью татар жил Иван Калита,
И уж был не один, кто один против ста.
<Пот> намерений добрых и бунтов тщета,
Пугачевщина, кровь и опять - нищета...
Пусть не враз, пусть сперва не поймут ни черта, -
Повторю даже в образе злого шута, -
Но не стоит предмет, да и тема не та, -
Суета всех сует - всё равно суета. 
Только чашу испить - не успеть на бегу,
Даже если разлить - всё равно не смогу;
Или выплеснуть в наглую рожу врагу -
Не ломаюсь, не лгу - всё равно не могу;
На вертящемся гладком и скользком кругу
Равновесье держу, изгибаюсь в дугу!
Что же с чашею делать?! Разбить - не могу!
Потерплю - и достойного подстерегу:
Передам - и не надо держаться в кругу
И в кромешную тьму, и в неясную згу, -
Другу передоверивши чашу, сбегу!
Смог ли он её выпить - узнать не смогу.
Я с сошедшими с круга пасусь на лугу,
Я о чаше невыпитой здесь ни гугу -
Никому не скажу, при себе сберегу, -
А сказать - и затопчут меня на лугу. 
Я до рвоты, ребята, за вас хлопочу!
Может, кто-то когда-то поставит свечу
Мне за голый мой нерв, на котором кричу,
И весёлый манер, на котором шучу...
Даже если сулят золотую парчу
Или порчу грозят напустить - не хочу, -
На ослабленном нерве я не зазвучу -
Я уж свой подтяну, подновлю, подвинчу!
Лучше я загуляю, запью, заторчу,
Всё, что за ночь кропаю, - в чаду растопчу,
Лучше голову песне своей откручу, -
Но не буду скользить словно пыль по лучу! 
...Если все-таки чашу испить мне судьба,
Если музыка с песней не слишком груба,
Если вдруг докажу, даже с пеной у рта, -
Я уйду и скажу, что не все суета!
_____________________________ 
I am fated to argue to very last day   
I am fated to argue to very last day, 
Till I yell myself hoarse, till I'm wasted away; 
I am fated to prove, going out of my way, 
That this isn't quite right and that's gone astray, 
That Christ was belied by unproved hearsay, 
That the tombstone has not yet converted to clay, 
And life under Tartars was driven to bay, 
Three hard ages of misery, plight and dismay, 
Good intentions, rebellions, entreaties to slay, 
Devastation and robbery day after day, 
They may not understand right away what I say, 
I will say it again, like a fool, come what may... 
Though it's not to the point and not urgent to-day: 
"All the vanities are void and vain anyway".  
I am sorry, I can't drain the cup on the run, 
I could share it with all, still it cannot be done. 
Shall I throw it in the face of my foe, wicked man? 
No, I cannot just do it, I wonder who can. 
Onto spinning smooth slippery ring I am thrown, 
I'm keeping my balance and holding my own. 
Shall I throw off my burden? It cannot be done. 
I would rather be patient and wait for someone, 
I will hand it to him and withdraw from the run. 
On a dark pitch-black night to the wide open lawn, 
Having given the cup to my friend, - I'll be gone. 
Will he drain it or not?- that will never be known. 
I am now in the meadow amongst the withdrawn, 
But about the cup I won't tell anyone, 
I had better keep mum for if I make it known 
I presume, I'll be trampled upon on the lawn.  
I am doing my best for your sake, as you see, 
Maybe, some of you will put a candle for me, 
For my nerves that squeeze out a shout from me, 
For the manner in which I make fun of all thee. 
If they promise me wonders and gardens for free, 
If they threaten with darkness - I shall not agree! 
If I slacken my nerves I shall sing out of key, 
I would rather get strained to the proper degree! 
I had better carouse and go on a spree! 
I shall crush what I've done and what's laid up for me! 
I would rather root out my best song than be 
Whirling round and sliding like dust over me..  
If I does come to draining the cup one fine day, 
If the lyric and melody sound O.K., 
If I manage to get them to see it my way, - 
Saying: "All is not vanity" I'll go away!  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnCjv8PGhOA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVsxsnvWGTk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4PlIAag4hU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5ppXw12b1A  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1089.06 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ka ... hestej.ram    *Штангист*   _Василию Алексееву_ 
Как спорт, поднятье тяжестей не ново
В истории народов и держав.
Вы помните, как некий грек другого
Поднял и бросил, чуть попридержав. 
Как шею жертвы, круглый гриф сжимаю.
Овацию услышу или свист?
Я от земли Антея отрываю,
Как первый древнегреческий штангист. 
Не обладаю грацией мустанга,
Скован я, в движеньях не скор.
Штанга, перегруженная штанга -
Вечный мой соперник и партнер. 
Такую неподъемную громаду
Врагу не пожелаю своему.
Я подхожу к тяжелому снаряду
С тяжелым чувством вдруг не подниму. 
Мы оба с ним как будто из металла,
Но только он - действительно металл,
И прежде, чем дойти до пьедестала,
Я вмятины в помосте протоптал. 
Где стоять мне - в центре или с фланга?
Ждет ли слава? Или ждет позор?
Интересно, что решила штанга -
Это мой единственный партнер. 
Лежит соперник, ты над ним - красиво!
Но крик "Вес взят!" у многих на слуху.
Вес взят - прекрасно, но не справедливо,
Ведь я - внизу, а штанга - наверху. 
Такой триумф подобен пораженью,
А смысл победы до смешного прост:
Все дело в том, чтоб, завершив движенье,
С размаху штангу бросить на помост. 
Звон в ушах, как медленное танго.
Тороплюсь ему наперекор.
Как к магниту, вниз стремится штанга -
Верный, многолетний мой партнер. 
Он ползет, чем выше, тем безвольней,
Мне напоследок мышцы рвет по швам,
И со своей высокой колокольни
Кричит мне зритель: "Брось его к чертям!" 
"Вес взят! Держать!" - еще одно мгновенье,
И брошен наземь мой железный бог.
Я выполнял обычное движенье
С коротким злым названием "рывок".  
Версии:
. . . . . . . 
Не обладаю грацией мустанга,
Скован я, в движеньях не скор.
Штанга, перегруженная штанга -
Спутник мой, соперник и партнер. 
Такую неподъемную громаду
Врагу не пожелаю своему.
Я подхожу к тяжелому снаряду
С тяжелым чувством: вдруг не подниму. 
Мы оба с ним как будто из металла,
Но только он - действительно металл,
А я так долго шел до пьедестала,
Что вмятины в помосте протоптал. 
. . . . . . .  
Повержен враг на землю. Как красиво.
Но крик "Вес взял" у многих на слуху.
Вес взят - прекрасно, но не справедливо
Ведь я внизу, а штанга наверху. 
. . . . . . .  
Но еще одно последнее мгновенье,
И брошен наземь мой железный бог...
Я выполнял обычное движенье
С коротким злым названием "рывок". 
_________________________________ 
The weightlifter  
Weightlifting's not a recent innovation.
Recall how, once, a Greek of some renown
Picked his opponent up, in desperation,
And held him for a while, then tossed him down. 
Applause will come - for me, or for another?
As if a victim's neck, I grip the bar.
I want to tear Antaeus from his mother,
Just like that first athletic superstar. 
No graceful mustang, I! I'm hard as marble;
And all my movements are constrained and slow.
The barbell, the overloaded barbell,
Forever's both my partner and my foe. 
I wouldn't wish a task this uninviting
On anybody else. There's not much hope!
As I approach the heavy weight, I'm fighting
A heavy feeling: what if I can't cope? 
Both it and I look like we're made of metal,
Though only it is metal to the core.
Once I walked up, and once the dust had settled,
I saw the dents my steps left in the floor. 
I don't have time to stand around and marvel.
Will I earn shame or glory? I don't know.
Ultimately, that's up to the barbell,
My only partner and my only foe. 
It looks impressive when you knock your foe down.
But in my sport, it's not so cut and dried.
Here's what's unfair about this final showdown:
I'm down below; the barbell is up high. 
That sort of win's much like a loss, I reckon.
Yet victory is very simply found:
I must hold on for three more painful seconds,
Then slam the barbell down onto the ground. 
My ears are ringing, and my thoughts are garbled,
And everything is swaying to and fro.
As if by magnets drawn, down weighs the barbell,
My faithful partner and relentless foe. 
Still, it creeps upwards, slowly losing power;
My muscles, though, near bursting as they swell.
While from their seats, as if from lofty towers,
Spectators scream: "Just drop it, what the hell!" 
I ascertain the judges' satisfaction;
My iron god goes down - I've done my work.
I was performing that habitual action
Sadistically called the "clean and jerk."  
© Serge Elnitsky. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Целуя знамя в пропыленный шелк.mpeg YouTube - Редкая цветная запись. Лесной концерт Высоцкого Высоцкий - Целуя знамя в пропылённый шёлк.... - YouTube  http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv17au/vv17au44.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ce ... lennyj.ram   *Целуя знамя...*  
Целуя знамя в пропылённый шёлк
И выплюнув в отчаянье протезы,
Фельдмаршал звал: "Вперёд, мой славный полк!
Презрейте смерть, мои головорезы!" 
И смятыми знаменами горды,
Воспалены талантливою речью,-
Одни стремились в первые ряды -
Расталкивая спины и зады,
И первыми ложились под картечью. 
Хитрец - и тот, который не был смел,-
Не пожелав платить такую цену,
Полз в задний ряд - но там не уцелел:
Его свои же брали на прицел -
И в спину убивали за измену. 
Сегодня каждый третий - без сапог,
Но после битвы - заживут, как крезы,-
Прекрасный полк, надежный, верный полк -
Отборные в полку головорезы! 
А третьи средь битвы и беды
Старались сохранить и грудь и спину,
Не выходя ни в первые ряды,
Ни в задние,- но как из-за еды,
Дрались за золотую середину. 
Они напишут толстые труды
И будут гибнуть в рамах, на картине,-
Те, что не вышли в первые ряды,
Но не были и сзади - и горды,
Что честно прозябали в середине. 
Уже трубач без почестей умолк,
Не слышно меди, только звон железа,
Ах, славный полк, надёжный верный полк,
В котором сплошь одни головорезы. 
Но нет, им честь знамен не запятнать,
Дышал фельдмаршал весело и ровно,-
Чтоб их в глазах потомков оправдать,
Он крикнул: "Кто-то должен умирать -
А кто-то должен выжить,- безусловно!" 
И нет звезды тусклее, чем у них,-
Уверенно дотянут до кончины,
Скрываясь за отчаянных и злых
Последний ряд оставив для других -
Умеренные люди середины. 
...В грязь втоптаны знамена, смятый шелк,
Фельдмаршальские жезлы и протезы.
Ах, славный полк!.. Да был ли славный полк,
В котором сплошь одни головорезы?
____________________________________ 
Kissing the banner... 
Field-marshal kissed the banner’s silk of dust,
And, spitting out his dentures in despair,
He called us “you, my sons, you’re born for cast,
Disdain the death, my cutthroats, win, you dare!” 
And, proud with our colours, crumpled ones,
Inspired by his speech of clever passion,
Some soldiers came into the very fronts
They pushed away the others in their hunts
And falled by grape-shots in their first succession. 
Those cunning ones and those who didn’t rave
And didn’t want to pay, who had their reason,
They’ve got into the last ranks to be saved,
But failed – by comrades they were kindly strafed
In backs, for their escape and shameful treason. 
Hard days today, no boots for some of us,
But, after all, we’ll celebrate the trophies
The brilliant corps, the guys of highest class -
all cutthroats in a military office! 
Another ones, who’ve been inside the worst,
While tried both back and front to save and care
They neither went attacking, neither first,
Nor being the last, they fought as they were thirst,
For very “golden mean”, for staying there. 
They’ll later give us memories, as they wont,
They’ll die in verbs, with our past they’ll fiddle,
Those, who’s not stepping out to confront,
Who also doesn’t escape in latest front
And proud for surviving in the middle. 
The pipe is silent, brasses are subside
And voice on iron lowers down the roads
The brilliant corps is crushed, so brave and bright,
And were survived the very few cutthroats. 
But none of them have stained their banner’s cry -
Field-marshal’s breathe was happy, calm and pure -
For them, in children’s eyes to justify,
He said: “It’s war, somebody used to die,
Somebody – to survive, the fact is sure! 
Their stars are duller than one hero’s flash,
They’ll surely live till death, that won’t be riddle,
They, who conceal behind the brave man’s flesh
While leaving rears for a coward’s lash
Those “moderates” of comfortable middle. 
The trampled colors mark defeated cause
Field-marshal’s batons, dentures and trophies
There was a corps! - or if it really was? -
- lost cutthroats in a military office!  
© Dmitry Yefremov. Translation, 2001

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4dXhJ9Mk9c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQIQuoU9INY  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1063.21    *Песня про белого слона*  
Жили-были в Индии с древней старины
Дикие огромные серые слоны -
Слоны слонялись в джунглях без маршрута, -
Один из них был белый почему-то. 
Добрым глазом, тихим нравом отличался он,
И умом, и мастью благородной, -
Средь своих собратьев серых - белый слон
Был, конечно, белою вороной. 
И владыка Индии - были времена -
Мне из уважения подарил слона.
"Зачем мне слон?" - Спросил я иноверца,
А он сказал: "В слоне - большое сердце..." 
Слон мне делал реверанс, а я ему - поклон,
Речь моя была незлой и тихой, -
Потому что этот самый - белый слон
Был к тому же белою слонихой. 
Я прекрасно выглядел, сидя на слоне,
Ездил я по Индии - сказочной стране, -
Ах, где мы только вместе не скитались!
И в тесноте отлично уживались. 
И бывало, шли мы петь под чей-нибудь балкон, -
Дамы так и прыгали из спален...
Надо вам сказать, что этот белый слон
Был необычайно музыкален. 
Карту мира видели вы наверняка -
Знаете, что в Индии тоже есть река, -
Мой слон и я питались соком манго,
И как-то потерялись в дебрях Ганга. 
Я метался по реке, забыв еду и сон,
Безвозвратно подорвал здоровье...
А потом сказали мне: "Твой белый слон
Встретил стадо белое слоновье..." 
Долго был в обиде я, только - вот те на! -
Мне владыка Индии вновь прислал слона:
В виде украшения на трости -
Белый слон, но из слоновой кости. 
Говорят, что семь слонов иметь - хороший тон, -
На шкафу, как средство от напастей...
Пусть гуляет лучше в белом стаде белый слон -
Пусть он лучше не приносит счастья!
_____________________________________ 
The song of the white elephant 
Somewhere in India since the ancient times 
There were wild grey elephants of tremendous size. 
They rambled in the jungle here and there at random, 
And somehow one of them was white among them.  
It was known for its wisdom, noble birth and breed, 
Had a friendly look and gentle spirit. 
Being white it was "a rare bird" indeed 
In the herd among its swarthy kindred.  
Once the Indian ruler - how could I expect?- 
Gave me the white elephant out of respect. 
"What do I need it for?- I asked him humbly, 
"It has a heart of gold," - he answered calmly.  
Then it made a curtsy and I made a bow, 
And the speech I made was soft, not vicious, 
Now I knew the elephant was actually a cow, 
Or, in other words, it was a female specious.  
Sitting on the elephant I really looked grand, 
I would roam around the Indian fairyland. 
We'd ramble here and there and everywhere, 
And every inconvenience we'd share.  
We would go and sing our serenades of love, 
Ladies would jump off their beds like crazy, 
I should say, the elephant was talented enough, 
And his music gift was just amazing.  
You have seen a world map or an atlas, haven't you? 
And you know in India there's a river, too. 
My elephant and I would feed on mangoes 
And somehow we were lost around the Ganges.  
I would dash around restlessly for days on end 
Having undermined my flesh and spirit. 
Later on they told me: "Your white elephant 
Had encountered a herd of its white kindred".  
I was angry and upset at first but then 
I received an elephant from India again: 
As an ornament of cane in all its finery: 
Nice white elephant but made of ivory.  
Having seven elephants at home is good, 
They allegedly protect us from misfortune. 
I would rather have them wonder in the wood,  _Instead of_ bringing me fortune.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий. Памяти Василия Шукшина . YouTube - Высоцкий: "Еще ни холодов, ни льдин.."(Шукшину). YouTube - Памяти Василия Шукшина http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djwj-7lII3w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPysFord69c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWCVIMHZEVA (Private)  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/es ... dov-ni.ram    *Памяти Шукшина* 
Еще ни холодов, ни льдин.
Земля тепла. Красна калина.
А в землю лег еще один
На Новодевичьем мужчина. 
«Должно быть, он примет не знал, -
Народец праздный суесловит, -
Смерть тех из нас всех прежде ловит,
Кто понарошку умирал.» 
Коль так, Макарыч, - не спеши,
Спусти колки, ослабь зажимы,
Пересними, перепиши,
Переиграй - останься живым. 
Но в слезы мужиков вгоняя,
Он пулю в животе понес,
Припал к земле, как верный пес.
А рядом куст калины рос,
Калина - красная такая... 
Смерть самых лучших намечает
И дергает по одному.
Такой наш брат ушел во тьму!...
Не буйствует и не скучает. 
А был бы «Разин» в этот год.
Натура где - Онега, Нарочь?
Все печки-лавочки, Макарыч!
Такой твой парень не живет. 
Вот после временной заминки,
Рок процедил через губу:
«Снять со скуластого табу
За то, что видел он в гробу
Все панихиды и поминки. 
Того, с большой душою в теле
И с тяжким грузом на горбу,
Чтоб не испытывал судьбу,
Взять утром тепленьким с постели!» 
И после непременной бани,
Чист перед богом и тверез,
Взял да и умер он всерьез,
Решительней, чем на экране.
_________________________________  
In Memory of Vasily Shukshin 1 
The earth was warm, no frost, no ice,
Bright-red were guelder-rose’s berries2.
It seemed ail wrong, when one of us
in Novodevichye3 was buried. 
He did not know the signs, they say,
But simple people know the menace;
"Death goes for those of us in earnest
Who play at death, and die in play." 
If that is true - relax, Vasily,
The real game is to survive.
Film it again, and don’t be silly -
Rewrite it all, and stay alive! 
But, driving grown-up men to tears,
He hugged the dear earth as he bled,
And looked up, fainting, nearly dead,
Towards a guelder-rose bright-red -
It was all red, it was so near... 
Death marks out but the best and pluckiest
And plucks them out, one by one.
Ah, what a man this time is gone
In outer darkness, having run
Clean out of luck in the earthly ruckus. 
This year, your Razin would be shot -
You chose locations near Lake Naroch.
What was that other film, Makarych4?
There Lives a Lad - but he does not. 
After a second’s hesitation
Fate angrily let loose a yell:
"Come on, let’s close in for the kill -
The fellow said he’d see in hell
All requiems and lamentations. 
Him with the soul so great and warming,
And on his back a load so great,
That he might no more tempt his fate -
Drag from the warm bed in the morning!" 
After a steam-bath, like all honest
Folks, clean and sober before God,
He up and died, like someone shot,
Not on the screen this time - in earnest.   
1 Vasily Shukshin - Vysotsky’s friend, film actor, director, and a superb realistic writer. 
2 Red Guelder-rose (lit. Guelder-rose Red) was the title of one of Shukshin’s films. The poem is full of allusions to it. 
3 Novodevicheye - a cemetery on the grounds of the Novodevichy Monastery in Moscow. 
4 Makarych - Shukshin’s patronymic (Vasily Makarych). This is a curious Russian form of address combining respect and familiarity.  
© Sergei Roy. Translation, 1990 
____________________________________  
For V. Shukshin's memory 
There's no yet ice-pieces,frosts,
A land is warm, snowball-tree's red
But else 1 has became a ghost:
At novodevichiye it's his bed! 
It seems, he didn't know signs,
Unworking people say for nothing,
Death catches 1st time those nice men
Who died untruthly many times. 
If so, Makarych, don't haste,
Put down pegs, make softer clinches,
O please reshoot, rewrite,replay
And on the earth remain alive just! 
But makin' at men's eyes the tears
He's carried bullet in stomach,
As loyal dog a land he's catch,
Snowball-tree's bush rised at the etch
So red as morning sun appears. 
A death is pointin' best persons
And pullin' them one after one.
Such our brother has leaved us!
He caught an unhappy chance, -
Lives now on 1 hundred percents! 
But this year "Razin" should been if...
Where's character? Onega? Naroch?
All are the ovens-benchs, Makarych, -
And such your guy is not alive! 
And now after short time-out
Fate has said angry of that man:
"Take from cheek-boneful man a ban -
For whole commemoration plan
He's always fuckin' to a mouth. 
That man with very soul in body
And very heavy weight on hunch
Take warm from bed before a lunch
For he will not been so muddy!" 
And after indispensable bathroom
Pure and undrank before a god
He now died as no mud
And more decidely than at past screen.  
© Leo Slowman (Lev Dozhdyov). Translation, 1998

----------


## Lampada

Мой друг уехал в Магадан... 
Поёт Наталья Дудкина

----------


## Dusik

спасибо. очень здорово.

----------


## Lampada

> спасибо. очень здорово.

 Спасибо за спасибо!  Очень приятно.  
(Я приняла благодарность на свой счёт.)   ::

----------


## Dusik

> Originally Posted by Dusik  спасибо. очень здорово.   Спасибо за спасибо!  Очень приятно.  
> (Я приняла благодарность на свой счёт.)

 ну правильно, на твой, лампада! 
понимаешь, на этом форуме нету "репутации" - такой кнопочки, на которую можно жать, чтобы одобрить сообщение. я бы надавала бы тебе репутаций! я очень люблю высоц.кого

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIwisHs7-i4   *Песня акына*
            Стихи А. Вознесенского 
Не славы и не коровы, не тяжкой короны земной
Пошли мне, Господь, второго, чтоб вытянул петь со мной,
Прошу не любви ворованной, не милости на денек,
Пошли мне, Господь, второго, чтоб не был так одинок. 
Чтоб было с кем пасоваться, аукаться через степь,
Для сердца, не для оваций, на два голоса спеть.
Чтоб кто-нибудь меня понял, не часто, ну хоть разок,
Из раненых губ моих поднял царапанный пулей рожек. 
И пусть мой напарник певчий, забыв, что мы сила вдвоём
Меня, побледнев от соперничества, прирежет за общим столом.
Прости ему, он до гроба одиночеством окружён,
Пошли ему, Бог, второго, такого  как я и он.
____________________________________________      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY3xVW3s0D4   *На Братских могилах* не ставят крестов, 
И вдовы на них не рыдают, 
К ним кто-то приносит букеты цветов, 
И Вечный огонь зажигают.  
Здесь раньше вставала земля на дыбы, 
А нынче — гранитные плиты. 
Здесь нет ни одной персональной судьбы — 
Все судьбы в единую слиты.  
А в Вечном огне виден вспыхнувший танк, 
Горящие русские хаты, 
Горящий Смоленск и горящий рейхстаг, 
Горящее сердце солдата.  
У братских могил нет заплаканных вдов — 
Сюда ходят люди покрепче, 
На Братских могилах не ставят крестов... 
Но разве от этого легче?!

----------


## Lampada

Устный рассказ  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02rp5IaZ-2E  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.02  В одном провинциальном городке (`Фауст`)  В одном провинциальном городке (`Фауст`)    _В одномy провинциальному городу - ну, предположим, что это било Бердичево, - приехал бродячий трупки под пр… под управлением Моти Рабиновича.
Они повесили афишу: «Всем, всем, всем! Умрёте - не увидите! Спешите видеть последний раз в неделю!»
Собрaлась вся общественность города, пришёл даже самый городской голова! И вот в десять часов вечера в сарае подымаются шмутки, и начинается представление.
Стоит Фауст на бочки в синий свет и говорит: 
Какой печал мне душу кивирает?
И цельный мир мне вертится в глазе?
Ах, Маргеритка неприметно, знаю,
Она обсмеивает мне
и говорит, що я - смишляк!
Но…
я, влюбимшись, буду обжидаться!
Ша!?
Кайца, там пипснуло калитке?
Покедова засунемся в кусты!
Кто это там
незнaкомиц суровий?
Это - я, Мефистопул,
Пришёл я Маргаритке саблизнуть!
А из тебя чичас я сделаю здесь труп -
- пу-у!
Ха-ха! Какой пугач!
Ой, дайте мине кoпию!
Из суфлёрской будки:
Идиёт, у нас нет кoпии!
Ой, дайте мне що-нибудь другое, чем коляют!
Из суфлёрской будки:
Идиёт, у нас есть только перочинный нож!
Ага! У меня есть перочинный кинжал!
Мефистопу-у-ул! Пойдите сюда,
мы будем делать мокрую ду-эль-ю!
Стук:
Мефисто-о-опу-у-ул! Вас зовут у в подземелию!
Мефистофель отвечает:
Чичас приду, лишь тольки я ботинки зашмурую!
Сражаются.
Выходит детский хор:
Мы - пейзанцы, мы - пейзанцы,
мы ужасно все так рады,
что не знаем даже сами, что-о-о-о…
будем в играм ми играться,
играм, играм… Нашим папа
продолжает старый обичa-а-й!…
Занавес.
…Мотя Рабинович поместил хвалебную статью в местной газете._

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYQRoZhMtYU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dHJLjMvAhI  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.10  
??  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0000--/0010/00_0010_14.mp3   
Устный рассказ  * Двое блатных обсуждают «Анну Каренину*».  
Один другому говорит:
   Ну, что ты, гадюка, падла, сволочь! Да ща я пасть порву, подлюка, ты ж никогда искуйства в жизни..!
   Другой ему говорит:
   Да что ты, сволочь! Ну я видел «Анну Каренину» во МХАТе, во втором ряду партера сидел! Ну и що там есть? Каренин, Каренина, паровоз и больше…
   Молчи, гад, подлюка, сволочь, ща пасть порву! Ты что же, сука, ты же искусства… не можешь за него слова сказать, гадюка! Я же сидел во втором ряду балкона, понял? И только - смори! - открывается это занавес, с белой чаечкой - стилизация, понял?  И тока выходит на сцену Анка Карe, баба. У неё груди - во! Вообще всё - во! Ну, короче говоря, у нас Маруся в Одессе рыбой торговала - точно, копия! Тока выходит она на сцену, к ней с левой стороны подваливается Карe-муж, интеллигент махровый! У него - прохоря такие, смокинг шикарный, белые астры, чёрные гетры. Тока подходит он к ней с левой стороны и говорит слабым голосом, говорит: «Анка, дай!» - она говорит: «Нет» - он ей говорит: «Дай, Анка!» она говорит: «Нет» - он грит: «Дай, - грит, - падла!!!» - она грит:  «Нет!» - он грит: «Дай!!!» - она грит: «Нет!!!» …Он - интеллигент, он долго просить не будет - он ушёл. В это время на сцену выходит Вронка-парень. Вронка-парень, плечи - во!  - вся грудь в орденах, Герой Советского Союза. Тока он подходит он к ней с левой стороны,  говорит: «Анка, - говорит, - дай!» - она говорит: «Нет!» - «Дай!» - говорит: «Нет» -  «Дай!» - она говорит: «…Нет!!!!» Он говорит: «Дай, паки?  ина..!» - на глотку берёт, понял? Она говорит: «На!!!» - и под поезд… Понял? Ты говоришь, что ты Анку Карe понял…  Ты сволочь, падла, ща… от ща пасть порву, паразит!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho-H3Q6-sEw 
http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.08 Устный рассказ 
?? http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0000--/0010/00_0010_15.mp3   *Мотя Рабинович не пришёл в школу целую неделю*. Учитель спрашивает его:
- Мотя! Почему ты не был в школе?
Он говорит:
- Господин учитель! В понедельник я вишел из дома, и вдруг подул такой сильный ветер, що я делаю шаг вперёд - и мне на два шага назад, я опять делаю шаг вперёд - он мне на два шага назад! Я повернулся себе и пошёл домой с трэмя шагами.
- Ну, хорошо… Зачем… А вот… почему ты не пришёл в школу во вторник?
- Ну, во вторник, господин учитель, там ловили ворa, так мама меня послала посмотреть, не папа ли это.
- Ну, а в среду? - господин учитель.
- В среду, господин учитель - вы знаете, что? - я вышел из дому, и пошёл дождь. Он мочит на мене, я иду под него… И вдруг я промочил себе штаны. Я иду себе домой, и вдруг вижу - ваши штаны висят на заборе. Я решил, что вы тоже не пойдёте в школу, и пошёл себе домой отдыхать.
- Ну, а в четверг?
- В четверг, господин учитель, я должен вам сказать, что, когда я шёл в школу, на меня упала вывеска.
- А почему же ты остался жив?
- Она упала на меня мягким знаком.
- Мотя, ты мне врёшь! Почему ты не был в пятницу?
- В пятницу, господин учитель, я вам должен сказать, что папа послал водить нашего быка к нашей корове.
- Так что ж, папа сам не мог?
- Нет, папа мог, но бык - лучше! А мама - ему хватает…
- Так, короче говоря, почему ты не был в субботэ?
- В субботэ? В субботэ, господин учитель, дело в том, что мы купили часы, повесили их над кроватью домработницы, гиря упала и - прямо папе по голове! Так ми его возили в больницу… Господин учитель, прошу вас простить меня! В следующий понедельник я буду в школе! Простите меня, господин учитель!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG8K4...feature=relmfu 
http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.06 Устный рассказ  http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0000--/0010/00_0010_16.mp3   *Рекс - собака полковника* 
… и вот они плывут, и маленький крокодил всё время надоедает большому, и говорит ему, г-т: «Скажите, пожалуйста, а вот это вот как дерево называется?» - Тот говорит: «Баобаб!» 
- «Скажите, пожалуйста, а это как дерево называется?» 
- «Не… Не знаю!» 
- «Так мы щас где плывём-то - в Красном море, что ль?» - «В Красном море!» - «Скажите пожалуйста, а мы до Ростова отсюда доплывём?» 
- «Пошёл к ебени матери!» Надоел он ему.
Так вот, значит, мы начали выяснять с Мишкой Тумановым, значит, какие… кто такие эти два крокодила - надо выяснить было. Маленький крокодил, оказывается, доплыл до Капри, и там встретился с Горьким, и они там очень с ним подружились. А большой крокодил умер по пути. После этого маленький крокодил специальным водным путём попал в Ростов и стал секретарём обкома там, маленький крокодил. А большой - там его похоронили, он - в Египте, около пирамид, он - похоронен.
Потом они, когда, значит, ещё плыли, маленький крокодил всё время цитировал стихотворение:
Сидели два медведя
На ветке золотой,
Один медведь был маленький,
Другой болтал ногой.
Надо выяснить, кто это были два медведя. Мы выяснили со всей достоверностью, со всей принципиальностью мы выяснили, что маленький медведь, который был с кудрявой головой - это был Владимир Ильич. А большой медведь, который систематически болтал ногой и мешал маленькому мыслить, был Александр II-й. Это совершенно точно! Когда я посмотрел на картину Шишкина, которая висела у нас в Третьяковской галерее, и смотрю - там оказалось
не два медведя, а три! И ещё - большая медведица. Большая медведица - это была Надежда Константиновна Крупская. Два медведя - мы выяснили; кто третий медведь? Давай выяснять,
кто - третий медведь! Оказывается, это был Рекс - собака. Он был перегримирован в большого ... в третьего медведя.
Рекс - это была умнейшая собака! Он был у подполковника. Подполковник, когда его… над ним издевалась Зинаида Викторовна, его соседка, Рекс вошёл на кухню и сказал соседке:
«Если ты будешь трогать полковника, я тебя покусаю!» Но Зинаида Викторовна не успокоилась и продолжала трогать. И Рекс вошёл и покусал её. Для чего это было сделано? Чтоб полковник
последние дни своей жизни проводил. Когда полковник ездил в Организацию Объединённых Наций, - в ООНе он выступал, - Рекс вместо него поехал, потому что полковник уже не мог ничего говорить, он был склеротический человек. И Рекс стоял на трибуне, и - товарищи, я вам должен сказать - без бумажков! - он читал, и сенаторы плакали в Америке в Организации Объединённых наций! Вот такой был умнейший пёс Рекс - это был третий медведь.
Мы со всей достоверностью это выяснили все! Всё!

----------


## Lampada

Устный рассказ http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1674.21 http://84.204.193.139/mp3/00/0000--/0010/00_0010_17.mp3  *В ресторане к полковнику подходит человек...* 
 В ресторане к полковнику подходит человек в школьной форме - видимо, у сына украл школьную форму, значит, - и говорит:
 -  Товарищ полковник! Будьте любезны, значит!.. Я щас пока к вам никаких претензий не имею, совершенно, но мне нужно с вами выяснить… один вопрос. Вы на каком фронте служили?
 -  Я - на Первом Белорусском.
-   А я - на Первом Укрaинском. Значит… Помните, как мы разгромили с вами гиммлеровскую группировку? Помните, когда рассортировали четырнадцать дивизий немецких - да? - и мы его разгромили, по одной дивизии, всех уничтожили! - помните, товарищ полковник?..
(Утробный звук)
-  …Извините, товарищ полковник, это я просто… вырвало меня так… Немножечко запачкал вам орден Славы, орден Трудового Красного Знамени запачкан… Извините, товарищ пол… Вы не подумайте, что я к вам какие-то претензии, не… Вы на каком фронте служили, товарищ полковник?
-   Я - на Первом Белорусском.
-   А я - на Первом Укрaинском. Помните, как мы… когда, - помните? - взяли в кольцо эту группировку гиммл… и разгромили её всю, полностью! Все дивизии уничтожили… Помните?.. 
(Вновь утробный звук)
- …Извините, товарищ полковник, немножечко испачкал вам погоны просто, все звёздочки запачкал… Вон э… морковочка, так это… огурчик… Извините, товарищ полковник, просто это случайно всё произ… Товарищ полковник, я… какие к вам? Я претензий не имею никаких… Но вы эту сарделечку не будете докусывать, да? Ну, я тада её возьму…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.14   Устный рассказ  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 010_18.mp3   *Шалава с собачкой* 
Значить, э… встретился я, значить… Южном побережье Крыма вообще… вообще всё дело-то произошло. Значит, одним словом б<ыло>… произошло так.     Сидит чувак, так… с шалавой… и шалава - с собачкой одновременно, представляешь?
Сидит - она около… около ноги у её находится, так.  Значит, она берёт сто пятьдесят водки себе, так. Он берёт себе нормально элементарно воды - нормальной, сельтерской, так. Смотрит на шалаву - она ему понравилась очень, шалава. И он собачку эту зафаловал, понимаешь! Погладил её, так… значит, дал ей колбаски, так… Выходит на улицу, одним словом, и шалава - за ним, потому что собачка-то за ним идёт, так! И он вместе с шалавой выходит на улицу.
   Приходят они в номер к ней, значит - она в гостинице живёт, так… Приходят, значит, в номер, он начинает с ней разговаривать, говорит: «Ты, - говорит, - меня прости, но ты мне очень понравилась. Просто физически - понимаешь? - понравилась». Одним словом, значит, там у них там одно, второе там, третье, четвёртое, пятое-шестое… Одним словом - произошло, так.
   Одним сло… Он уехал - потому что отпуск-то кончился, он должен уехать к себе домой, так. Уезжает в Саратов. Шалава по нему - умирает просто! Ну, - чувствуешь? - не может жить без него, - понимаешь? - ну, не может, и всё! Одним словом, значит, так: он своей жене, собственной супруге, говорит: «Ты прости меня, пожалуйста, я тебя не люблю, я должен поехать к своей шалаве… в Саратов» - правильно? Ну, он ничего не может сделать потому что… собачку-то он зафаловал, - понимаешь? - собачку зафало<вал>… И он должен был просто, как говорится, выяснить отношения. Одним словом, так: он берёт отпуск за свой счёт на неделю, приезжает к ней Саратов, приходит в театр, - самое-то главное, что он в театр пришёл, - и чувствует, что она с мужем - понимаешь? И чувствует, что его это
возмущает просто предельно - понимаешь? - что она с мужем пришла, сука. Какое она имела право-то! Они же просто… Они же жили - да? Лю<били>… 
   В общем, одним словом, он подходит к ней в антракте, берёт её за руку, отводит её в сторону и говорит: «Что ж ты, сука, делаешь?» Представляешь? Ну, он с ней начал разговаривать - просто элементарно начал разговаривать. Одним словом, договорились, что после спектакля он подойдёт к её дому, так. Подходит - она выходит ему навстречу, в шубе - вообще, нормальная так вся, ну, вышла, потому что зима была, так. Он ей говорит: «Где собачка, сука?» Она говорит: «Собачка сдохла!» Ты представляешь, как он расстроился?! Он собачку-то зафаловал, правильно? Ужасно! Ну, в общем, одним словом, он уехал к своей жене, вообще, с ней поговорил так с ней, хорошо: «В общем, извини пожалуйста, я тебя всё равно не люблю, но я с тобой буду жить!» И так и остался с женой своей…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gPK31dp0DM  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1674.19 *http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=28* 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 010_19.mp3    *Имею ли я право быть космонавтом* 
…нормальный элементарный запой - так? Кончаю пить, прихожу в больницу, к врачу. Врач мне говорит: «У тебя расстройство вестибулярного аппарата!» Я говорю: «Как же это
может быть-то? Что, всё нормально, с неделю целую, вроде, пил - всё было нормально. Почему же расстройство-то?» Она говорит: «Расстройство вестибулярного аппарата!».
Я начинаю думать, - значит, у меня такая логика, - значит, так: у Титова внизу, когда… вернее, наверху, когда он в космосе был, тоже было расстройство вестибулярного аппарата. У меня расстройство - на Земле. Значит, я тоже имею право быть космонавтом! - правильно?
Прихожу, одним словом, значит, я опять к врачу, говорю: «Скажите пожалуйста, имею я право быть космонавтом?» Она говорит: «Не знаю, так сказать… Это - надо посоветоваться… с главными врачами, там, всё…». В общем одним словом, мы начали разговаривать с главным врачом и выяснили вопрос. Самое главное, что мы выяснили, что я… потому что у меня на Земле было расстройство вестибуля… а у него - наверху - так? Правильно? В общем, одним словом, получилось так, что я тоже имею право быть космонавтом! И… Я… Во мне шестьсот-то сидит всё время, каждый день - я просто шестьсот принимаю, так! Вот. И каждый день, когда у меня шестьсот грамм сидит, значит, я чувствую, что я могу быть космонавтом. Мы с Гагариным дружим, с Титовым дружим, они меня всё время зовут. И, значит, я уверен, просто наверняка, что я имею право быть космонавтом! И я точно буду им - я просто обещаю вам, товарищи!   … Однажды, это самое… П… Я… Я щас точно не помню это время, но вероятней всего, в
третьем квaртале п… шестьдесят третьего года, перед са-а-амой моей поездкой - вот когда
я щас уезжал? - в Караганду, в Южно-Сахалинск - я пошёл в ВТО. Ну, сучары это страшные!
Это же, когда я прихожу в ВТО - значить, идёт страшная пьянка. Ну, мы с другом пришли,
начали пьянствовать там.
   Сморю, приходят Юра Гагарин и Гера Титов, вдвоём. Чувствую - набраны! - на бровях,
просто-на, приходят! Как тока они пришли, им сразу же зало отдают целое, подставляют
стyлы, они, сука, садятся… Ну, я тоже космонавт - меня, значить, это тоже садя?т к столу…
И со мной - Норик. А он с ним - друг был, потому что он был космонавт-29.
   Мы, короче говоря, сели за стол… Ну, что у нас стоит? Водка на столе, две бутылки.
А во мне-то шестьсот-то уже сидит, потому я уже… я уже перед этим набрался прилично.
Мне Юрка Гагарин говорит: «Вовка! Чё ты, сука, - говорит, - влачишь нищенское существование?
Давай, - говорит, - мы… мы тебя возьмём в космонавты. Говорит, - ты подходишь по весу,
по габаритам, ты в ракете совершенно спокойно будешь себя чувствовать. Скока ты весишь?»
- Я говорю: «Шестьдесят четыре килограмма». Он говорит: «Стока, скока и я! Давай, - говорит,
- к нам переходи!» Я говорю: «Ну что же, сука, как же я могу перейти, мне же надо испы…
испытания проходить!» - Он говорит: «Это ничего страшного. У нас, - говорит, - Норика
вот этого, который с тобой за столом сидит (Норик - это тот самый, ну, парнишка,
космонавт-29) - его, - говорит, - выгнали. Разжаловали. И мы, - говорит, - сейчас прям
едем на ипподром, - то есть, в смысле, на космодром, - и тут же моментально проходим
испытания. Ты будешь садиться в центрифигу, потом в бардокамере - ну, везде будешь
проходить испытания. Давай, - говорит, - щас поедем!» Ну, уже - все на бровях, а во мне
шестьсот-то сидит! - я говорю: «Конечно! Давай!» Гера Титов молчит, потому что он
- интеллигентный человек, понимаешь… Он… Что он мне может сказать? Господи! Вот, в
смысле - Высоцкий какой-то для него, не зна… А Юра Гагарин - прямо разгулялся, говорит:
«Поехали!» Я говорю: «Давай, это самое!..» - мы садимся в такси, едем на ипподром,
в смысле… ну, в смысле, на космодром.
   Приезжаем туда. Меня сразу моментально сажают в бардокамеру, чтобы я там прос… Ну,
в смысле понижают давление до такой степени, что - просто невозможная вещь! Ежли тебе
понижают давление, предположим, там, до восьми атмосферов, ты уже можешь трупом быть.
Просто уже - труп типичный! И вот меня посадили в эту бардокамеру и стали понижать
давление. Страшное дело, как понизили! До такой степени - у мене даже ушами кровь пошла!
Я, вышел когда из бардокамеры, сказал: «Я, суки, больше ни одного испытания проходить
не буду! Ежели хотите, бе…» А во мне шестьсот-то сидит! Если б во мне не сидело шестьсот,
я бы уже помер бы давно, у меня же расширение сосудов!
   Короче говоря, он говорит: «Теперь ты должен, сучара, Володька, в сурдокамеру садиться!»
Я говорю: «Что же, сурдокамера - это скока же времени?» - он говорит: «Это ничего страшного,
это, - говорит, - вас обманывают по радива! Ничего, - говорит, - мы не сидели по три месяца,
это всё ерунда, полная!» Говорит: «Посидишь три часа, если там выдержишь - всё нормально!»
Я сажусь в сурдокамеру. Ну, в сурдокамере - ничего не слышишь - абсолютно! - и за тобой в
глазочек наблюдает врач - представляешь?! Сижу в сурдокамере. Мне дали с собой томик
Есенина, томик Пушкина и томик Маяковского - ну, чтоб мне не скучно было. Потом, - смотри,
вот, представляешь? - сижу в кресле, в ко… скафандре - ну как все космонавты, это…
А Гагарин за мой наблюдает. Я-то чувствую на себе его взгляд, и причём - всю дорогу!..
А во мне шестьсот сидит! Представляешь? Сижу месяц, второй, третий. Через три месяца -
уже читать нечего. Скучно! - понимаешь? Я начинаю стучаться в дверь, говорю: «Суки,
вытаскивайте меня оттудова! Просто не могу!» - «Володя, ты, - говорит, - сука,
космонавт-29, должен двести девяносто дней там сидеть…» Я сказал так: «Щас покончу жизнь
самоубийством, и будет мировой скандал! Американцы наверняка напишут в «Лайфе» - в журнале.
Напишут про меня, скажут - вот, погиб смертью храбрых». Короче говоря, они меня выпускают
- ну, три месяца всё-таки, девяносто дней! - и говорят: «Володь, ты, - говорят, - прошёл
только пол… Ты не можешь уже двадцать девятым космонавтом быть, только четырнадцатым!»
Я говорю: «Ну, мне н… И на четырнадцатого-то - тоже согласен».
   Последнее испытание - состояние невесомости. Подня?ли на воздух и начали делать -знаете,
эти самые… специальные, у них называются как-то - как у космонавтов? - горки! Горки!
Это - самая кривая специальная, параболическая. Короче говоря, мы по параболе летим, и
 - чувствую, что я ничего не вешу - абсолютно, просто ни грамму! Ну, чувствую - летаю я,
летаю! Прихожу к лётчикам, значит, э… По потолку прихожу к лётчикам, говорю: «Вы что же,
суки, делаете? Скока же можно надо мной издеваться?» А во мне шестьсот-то сидит до сих пор,
я всё время под «шестьсот» нахожусь-то, юкирнoй! Он говорит: «Ну ладно, - говорит, - что же!»
- и приземляет самолёт. Приземляемся мы, я оттуда выхожу и говорю: «Знаете что, суки?
Летайте вы сами! Я летать не буду!» - и опять в ВТО пошёл. Во мне шестьсот сидит - добавил
двести грамм, и - спать. Всё. Ну, вот такое у меня было…
   А если вас интересует вопрос насчёт Вальки Терешковой - могу сказать: было две женщины,
которые должны были лететь в космос. Одна, значит, была дублёрша - Валька Терешкова была
дублёрша, а вторая - Наташка, Разинкина Наташка - это была настоящая космонавтка, готовилась
она шесть лет-то!.. И она, сука, перед самым последним… перед полётом плохо очень спала.
А Валька Терешкова спокойно спала… И Вальку посадили в ракету, запузырили её туда наверх.
Когда, значит, та была в Египте, её спросили: «Что такое состояние невесомости?»
- она говорит: «Не знаю!» У меня подозрение, что она не летала, сука!  такое… А та, которая
летала… Ну, в общем, товарищи, я… я не могу больше ничего рассказывать вам, уже это
- секретные… э… сведения.

----------


## Lampada

Устный рассказ  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-KVpKGATbI    *Однажды я пошёл в ВТО* 
 … Однажды, это самое… П… Я… Я щас точно не помню это время, но вероятней всего, в третьем квaртале п… шестьдесят третьего года, перед са-а-амой моей поездкой - вот когда я щас уезжал? - в Караганду, в Южно-Сахалинск - я пошёл в ВТО. Ну, сучары это страшные!
Это же, когда я прихожу в ВТО - значить, идёт страшная пьянка. Ну, мы с другом пришли, начали пьянствовать там.
   Сморю, приходят Юра Гагарин и Гера Титов, вдвоём. Чувствую - набраны! - на бровях, просто-на, приходят! Как тока они пришли, им сразу же зало отдают целое, подставляют стyлы, они, сука, садятся… Ну, я тоже космонавт - меня, значить, это тоже садя?т к столу…
И со мной - Норик. А он с ним - друг был, потому что он был космонавт-29. 
   Мы, короче говоря, сели за стол… Ну, что у нас стоит? Водка на столе, две бутылки.
А во мне-то шестьсот-то уже сидит, потому я уже… я уже перед этим набрался прилично.
Мне Юрка Гагарин говорит: «Вовка! Чё ты, сука, - говорит, - влачишь нищенское существование?
Давай, - говорит, - мы… мы тебя возьмём в космонавты. Говорит, - ты подходишь по весу, по габаритам, ты в ракете совершенно спокойно будешь себя чувствовать. Скока ты весишь?»
- Я говорю: «Шестьдесят четыре килограмма». Он говорит: «Стока, скока и я! Давай, - говорит, - к нам переходи!» Я говорю: «Ну что же, сука, как же я могу перейти, мне же надо испы… испытания проходить!» - Он говорит: «Это ничего страшного. У нас, - говорит, - Норика вот этого, который с тобой за столом сидит (Норик - это тот самый, ну, парнишка, космонавт-29) - его, - говорит, - выгнали. Разжаловали. И мы, - говорит, - сейчас прям едем на ипподром, - то есть, в смысле, на космодром, - и тут же моментально проходим испытания. Ты будешь садиться в центрифигу, потом в бардокамере - ну, везде будешь проходить испытания. Давай, - говорит, - щас поедем!» Ну, уже - все на бровях, а во мне шестьсот-то сидит! - я говорю: «Конечно! Давай!» Гера Титов молчит, потому что он - интеллигентный человек, понимаешь… Он… Что он мне может сказать? Господи! Вот, в смысле - Высoцкий какой-то для него, не зна… А Юра Гагарин - прямо разгулялся, говорит:  «Поехали!» Я говорю: «Давай, это самое!..» - мы садимся в такси, едем на ипподром, в смысле… ну, в смысле, на космодром.
   Приезжаем туда. Меня сразу моментально сажают в бардокамеру, чтобы я там прос… Ну, в смысле понижают давление до такой степени, что - просто невозможная вещь! Ежли тебе понижают давление, предположим, там, до восьми атмосферов, ты уже можешь трупом быть.
Просто уже - труп типичный! И вот меня посадили в эту бардокамеру и стали понижать давление. Страшное дело, как понизили! До такой степени - у мене даже ушами кровь пошла!
Я, вышел когда из бардокамеры, сказал: «Я, суки, больше ни одного испытания проходить не буду! Ежели хотите, бе…» А во мне шестьсот-то сидит! Если б во мне не сидело шестьсот, я бы уже помер бы давно, у меня же расширение сосудов!
   Короче говоря, он говорит: «Теперь ты должен, сучара, Володька, в сурдокамеру садиться!»
Я говорю: «Что же, сурдокамера - это скока же времени?» - он говорит: «Это ничего страшного, это, - говорит, - вас обманывают по радива! Ничего, - говорит, - мы не сидели по три месяца, это всё ерунда, полная!» Говорит: «Посидишь три часа, если там выдержишь - всё нормально!»
Я сажусь в сурдокамеру. Ну, в сурдокамере - ничего не слышишь - абсолютно! - и за тобой в глазочек наблюдает врач - представляешь?! Сижу в сурдокамере. Мне дали с собой томик Есенина, томик Пушкина и томик Маяковского - ну, чтоб мне не скучно было. Потом, - смотри, вот, представляешь? - сижу в кресле, в ко… скафандре - ну как все космонавты, это…
А Гагарин за мой наблюдает. Я-то чувствую на себе его взгляд, и причём - всю дорогу!..
А во мне шестьсот сидит! Представляешь? Сижу месяц, второй, третий. Через три месяца - уже читать нечего. Скучно! - понимаешь? Я начинаю стучаться в дверь, говорю: «Суки,  вытаскивайте меня оттудова! Просто не могу!» - «Володя, ты, - говорит, - сука, космонавт-29, должен двести девяносто дней там сидеть…» Я сказал так: «Щас покончу жизнь самоубийством, и будет мировой скандал! Американцы наверняка напишут в «Лайфе» - в журнале.
Напишут про меня, скажут - вот, погиб смертью храбрых». Короче говоря, они меня выпускают - ну, три месяца всё-таки, девяносто дней! - и говорят: «Володь, ты, - говорят, - прошёл только пол… Ты не можешь уже двадцать девятым космонавтом быть, только четырнадцатым!»
Я говорю: «Ну, мне н… И на четырнадцатого-то - тоже согласен».
   Последнее испытание - состояние невесомости. Подняли на воздух и начали делать -знаете, эти самые… специальные, у них называются как-то - как у космонавтов? - горки! Горки!
Это - самая кривая специальная, параболическая. Короче говоря, мы по параболе летим, и  - чувствую, что я ничего не вешу - абсолютно, просто ни грамму! Ну, чувствую - летаю я, летаю! Прихожу к лётчикам, значит, э… По потолку прихожу к лётчикам, говорю: «Вы что же,
суки, делаете? Скока же можно надо мной издеваться?» А во мне шестьсот-то сидит до сих пор, я всё время под «шестьсот» нахожусь-то, юкирнoй! Он говорит: «Ну ладно, - говорит, - что же!» - и приземляет самолёт. Приземляемся мы, я оттуда выхожу и говорю: «Знаете что, суки?  Летайте вы сами! Я летать не буду!» - и опять в ВТО пошёл. Во мне шестьсот сидит - добавил двести грамм, и - спать. Всё. Ну, вот такое у меня было…
   А если вас интересует вопрос насчёт Вальки Терешковой - могу сказать: было две женщины, которые должны были лететь в космос. Одна, значит, была дублёрша - Валька Терешкова была дублёрша, а вторая - Наташка, Разинкина Наташка - это была настоящая космонавтка, готовилась она шесть лет-то!.. И она, сука, перед самым последним… перед полётом плохо очень спала.
А Валька Терешкова спокойно спала… И Вальку посадили в ракету, запузырили её туда наверх. Когда, значит, та была в Египте, её спросили: «Что такое состояние невесомости?»  - она говорит: «Не знаю!» У меня подозрение, что она не летала, сука!  такое… А та, которая летала… Ну, в общем, товарищи, я… я не могу больше ничего рассказывать вам, уже это - секретные… э… сведения.

----------


## Lampada

www.russiandvd.com/store/  Если б я был физически слабым...  
Исполняет группа Серьга 
Если б я был физически слабым -
	Я б морально устойчивым был,-
	Ни за что не ходил бы по бабам,
	Алкоголю б ни грамма не пил! 
	Если б я был физически сильным -
	Я б тогда - даже думать боюсь! -
	Пил бы влагу потоком обильным,
	Но... по бабам - ни шагу, клянусь! 
	Ну а если я средних масштабов -
	Что же делать мне, как же мне быть? -
	Не могу игнорировать _бабов_,
	Не могу и спиртного не пить!

----------


## Lampada

Что случилось в Африке 
Исполняет группа "Чёрный обелиск"

----------


## Lampada

Дом 
Исполняет группа ДДТ

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M8NhwYFaSs  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/sh ... v-ryad.ram   *Шагают бараны в ряд...* 
Песня написана для спектакля "Добрый человек из Сезуана"
(Не знаю, кто поёт)  
Шагают бараны в ряд
 И бьют барабаны...
 А кожу для них дают
 Сами бараны! 
 Меня учили в школе
 Закону: твоё - не моё! -
 Когда я всему научился,
 Я понял, что это - не всё! 
 Вот кто-то свиснул завтрак,
 Другие украли флаг...
 Вот так я впервые усвоил
 Понятие: классовый враг. 
 Шагают бараны в ряд
 И бьют барабаны...
 А кожу для них дают
 Сами бараны! 
 Потом порешило начальство:
 Республику создадут! -
 Где каждый свободен и счастлив,
 Тучен он или худ. 
 Тогда голодный и бедный
 Очень возликовал, -
 Но толстопузый и сытый
 Тоже не унывал...
 Шагают бараны в ряд
 И бьют барабаны...
 А кожу для них дают
 Те же бараны!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/mo ... gde-to.ram 
Фольклор?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/mi ... nyj-on.ram 
фольклор

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=422.05 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/pr ... gasish.ram 
МОНОЛОГ АКТЕРА  
(Андрей Вознесенский) 
Провала прошу, провала.
Гаси ж!
Чтоб публика бушевала
и рвала в клочки кассирш. 
Чтоб трусиками, в примерочной
меня перематюгав,
зарёванная премьерша
гуляла бы по щекам! 
Мне негодованье дорого.
Пусть в рожу бы мне исторг
все сгнившие помидоры
восторженный Овощторг! 
Да здравствует неудача!
Мне из ночных глубин
открылось - что вам не маячило.
Я это в себе убил. 
Как школьница после аборта,
пустой и притихший весь,
люблю тоскою аортовой
мою нерожденную вещь. 
Прости меня, жизнь,
Мы - гости,
где хлеб и то не у всех,
когда земле твоей горестно,
позорно иметь успех. 
Вы счастливы ли, тридцатилетняя,
в четвертом ряду скорбя?
Все беды, как артиллерию,
я вызову на себя. 
Провала прошу, аварии.
Будьте ко мне добры.
И пусть со мною 
провалятся
все беды в тартарары.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI_gLSw12_Q http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghN7zz5jBN8 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/fy ... zavoda.ram  
И фюрер кричал, от "завода" бледнея,
Стуча по своим телесам,
Что если бы не было этих евреев,
То он бы их выдумал сам. 
    Но вот запускают ракеты
    Евреи из нашей страны,
    А гетто, вы помните гетто
    Во время и после войны?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXOVUwrVRZA http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv15cd/vv15cd32.mp3 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/na ... st-v-s.ram   *Наш артист В. С. Высoцкий*
Пролетает над страной,
Он теперь у нас американец
Или тюрист лихой,
Рыбяты,
В путь, в путь, в путь,
Идём сдавать посуду,
Её берут не всюду,
Столовка нас не ждёт, та-да-та-та-та, 
Ребята,
Вперёд

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CQVeclVd4c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voSYmxHx4P8 (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGMWb1CJcwI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOBshVjZspc  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ne ... -smogu.ram  
Песня из радиоспектакля "Зелёный фургон"   *Нет друга, но смогу ли*
Не вспоминать его —
Он спас меня от пули
И много от чего. 
Ведь если станет плохо
С душой иль с головой,
То он в мгновенье ока
Окажется со мной. 
И где бы он ни был, куда б ни уехал, —
Как прежде, в бою, и в огне, и в дыму
Я знаю, что он мне желает успеха,
Я тоже успеха желаю ему.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=416.17  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ko ... boy-ya.ram   *Когда с тобой мы встретились*, черемуха цвела,
И в старом парке музыка играла,
И было мне тогда еще совсем не много лет,
Но дел уже наделал я не мало. 
Лепил за скоком скок я на утро для тебя,
Хрусты кидал на лево и на право,
А ты мне говорила, что ты меня любила,
Что жизнь блатная хуже, чем отрава. 
Однажды тебя встретил со Шмаком  на крылу,
Он пьяный был, обняв тебя рукою,
К тебе лез целоваться, просил тебя отдаться,
А ты в ответ кивала головою. 
Во мне все помутилось и сердце так забилось,
Я, как этот фраер, зашатался,
Не помню как попал в кабак, и там кутил и водку пил,
И пьяными слезами заливался. 
Потом ты мне снова повстречалась на пути,
Меня узнав ты сильно побледнела,
Я попросил обоих вас в сторонку отойти,
И сталь ножа зловеще заблестела. 
Я только помню, как мелькали фонари,
Как в спину мне легавые свистели,
Всю ночь я прошатался у пречала до зари,
И в спину мне глаза твои глядели. 
Любовь свою короткую хотел залить я водкою,
Но воровать боялся как ни странно,
Но влип в историю глупую,
И все колотят групою
По пьянке на балу у ресторана. 
Когда вас хоронили, ребята говорили,
Все плакали убийцу проклиная,
А я совсем один сидел, на фотографию глядел,
С нее ты улыбалась, как живая. 
И вот меня побрили, костюмчик унесли,
Теперь на мне тюремная одежда,
Кусочек неба синего, две звездочки в дали,
Мерцают мне, как ропкая надежда. 
Кусочек неба синего, две звездочки в дали,
Мерцают мне, как ропкая надежда. 
А дни короче стали, и птицы улетали,
Туда, где вечно солнышко смеется,
Я знал, что мое счастье улетело навсегда,
И видел я, оно уж не вернется. 
На завтра оглосят мне мой последний приговор,
На завтра я навек глаза закрою,
На завтра меня выведут на наш тюремный двор,
И вот, когда мы встретимся с тобою. 
Сижу я в несознанке, жду от силы пятерик,
Но вдруг случайно вскрылось это дело,
Пришол ко мне Шапира, защитничек-старик,
Сказал: " Не миновать тебе расстрела". 
Когда с тобой мы встретились, черемуха цвела,
И в старом парке музыка играла,
И было мне тогда еще совсем не много лет,
Но дел уже наделал я не мало.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Зонг о десяти ворчунах http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/so ... unov-i.ram   *Сонг о десяти ворчунах* 
Собрались десять ворчунов,
Есть чудеса везде ведь,
Один сказал, что Геббельс врет -
И их осталось девять. 
Решили девять ворчунов -
Теперь болтать мы бросим,
Один стал молча размышлять -
И их осталось восемь. 
Гуляли восемь ворчунов,
Кругом лесная сень,
Один вдруг что-то записал -
И их осталось семь. 
Семь ворчунов зашли в кафе
Чего-нибудь поесть,
Один скривился - вот бурда -
И их осталось шесть. 
Шесть ворчунов шли на парад,
Один хотел отстать,
Его заметил штурмовик -
И их осталось пять. 
Пять ворчунов сидели раз
У одного в квартире,
Он Мендельсона заиграл -
И их уже четыре. 
Сошлись четыре ворчуна
Вздыхать о лучшем строе,
Но чей-то вздох подслушал сын -
И их осталось трое. 
Три ворчуна бульваром шли,
Плелись едва-едва,
Один в затылке почесал -
И их осталось два. 
Два ворчуна берут "Main Kampf",-
Давай, мол, поглядим,-
Один, устав читать, зевнул -
И их уже один. 
Ворчун вот эту песню спел,
Его могли повесить,
Но лишь отправили в Дахау,
Там встретились все десять. 
Адольф решил - ну, им капут,
Не будут куролесить.
Но ворчуны - и там, и тут,
Их - миллионов десять.

----------


## Lampada

Высoцкий в Будапеште - видео

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czf6terxWh4      Поёт *Марина Влaди*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzE0DFgs1JE  Поёт Екатерина Гусева  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIYNQptiDCw  Дипломная работа. Чья???    *Так случилось — мужчины ушли*,
Побросали посевы до срока, 
Вот их больше не видно из окон —
Растворились в дорожной пыли. 
Вытекают из колоса зёрна —
Эти слёзы несжатых полей,
И холодные ветры проворно
Потекли из щелей. 
          Мы вас ждём — торопите коней!
          В добрый час, в добрый час, в добрый час!
          Пусть попутные ветры не бьют, а ласкают вам спины...
          А потом возвращайтесь скорей:
          Ивы плачут по вас,
          И без ваших улыбок бледнеют и сохнут рябины. 
Мы в высоких живём теремах —
Входа нет никому в эти зданья:
Одиночество и ожиданье
Вместо вас поселились в домах. 
Потеряла и свежесть, и прелесть
Белизна ненадетых рубах.
Даже старые песни приелись
И навязли в зубах. 
          Мы вас ждём — торопите коней!
          В добрый час, в добрый час, в добрый час!
          Пусть попутные ветры не бьют, а ласкают вам спины...
          А потом возвращайтесь скорей (назад):
          Ивы плачут по вас,
          И без ваших улыбок бледнеют и сохнут рябины. 
Всё единою болью болит,
И звучит с каждым днём непрестанней
Вековечный надрыв причитаний
Отголоском старинных молитв. 
Мы вас встретим и пеших, и конных,
Утомлённых, нецелых — любых, 
Лишь бы не пустота похоронных,
(Не известия в них)
Не предчувствие их! 
          Мы вас ждём — торопите коней!
          В добрый час, в добрый час, в добрый час!
          Пусть попутные ветры не бьют, а ласкают вам спины...
          А потом возвращайтесь скорей,
          Ибо плачут по вас
          И без ваших улыбок бледнеют и сохнут рябины.

----------


## Lampada

*Напрасно я лицо свое разбил* -  
Кругом молчат - и всё, и взятки гладки,
Один ору - ещё так много сил,
Хоть по утрам не делаю зарядки. 
Да я осилить мог бы тонны груза!
Но, видимо, не стоило таскать -
Мою страну, как тот дырявый кузов,
Везёт шофёр, которому плевать...  * 
Неоконченное.

----------


## Lampada

Ах, откуда у меня грубые замашки... 
Альбом называется _"Пою Высоцк.ого" Неизвестное_
Исполняет группа Кипа 
Ах, откуда у меня грубые замашки?!
Походи с моё, поди даже не пешком...
Меня мама родила в сахарной рубашке,
Подпоясала меня красным ремешком. 
Дак откуда у меня хмурое надбровье?
От каких таких причин белые вихры?
Мне папаша подарил бычее здоровье
И в головушку вложил не «хухры-мухры» 
Начинал мытьё своё с Сандуновских бань я, -
Вместе с потом выгонял злое недобро.
Годен - в смысле чистоты и образованья,
Тут и голос должен быть - чисто серебро. 
Пел бы ясно я тогда про луга и дали,
Пел бы про красивое, приятное для всех,
Все б со мной здоровкались, всё бы мне прощали,
Но не дал Бог голоса, - нету, как на грех! 
А запеть-то хочется, лишь бы не мешали,
Хоть бы раз про главное, хоть бы раз - и то!
И кричал со всхрипом я - люди не дышали,
И никто не морщился, право же, никто! 
Эй, так зачем вы тогда, мол всё вранье да хаянье?
Я всегда имел в виду мужиков, не дам.
Вы же слушали меня, затаив дыханье,
И теперь ханыжите, сколько я не дам. 
Был раб Божий, нёс свой крест, были у раба вши.
Отрубили голову - испугались вшей.
Да поплакав, разошлись, солоно хлебавши,
И детишек не забыв вытолкать взашей.

----------


## Lampada

Мой чёрный человек 
Группа Кипа 
Мой чёрный человек в костюме сером!..
Он был министром, домуправом, офицером,
Как злобный клоун он менял личины
И бил под дых, внезапно, без причины. 
И, улыбаясь, мне ломали крылья,
Мой хрип порой похожим был на вой,
И я немел от боли и бессилья
И лишь шептал: «Спасибо, что живой». 
Я суеверен был, искал приметы,
Что мол, пройдёт, терпи, всё ерунда...
Я даже прорывался в кабинеты
И зарекался: «Больше - никогда!» 
Вокруг меня кликуши голосили:
«В Париж мотает, словно мы в Тюмень, -
Пора такого выгнать из России!
Давно пора, - видать, начальству лень». 
Судачили про дачу и зарплату:
Мол, денег прорва, по ночам кую.
Я всё отдам - берите без доплаты
Трёхкомнатную камеру мою. 
И мне давали добрые советы,
Чуть свысока похлопав по плечу,
Мои друзья - известные поэты:
Не стоит рифмовать «кричу - торчу». 
И лопнула во мне терпенья жила -
И я со смертью перешёл на «ты»,
Она давно возле меня кружила,
Побаивалась только хрипоты. 
Я от суда скрываться не намерен:
Коль призовут - отвечу на вопрос.
Я до секунд всю жизнь свою измерил
И худо-бедно, а тащил свой воз. 
Но знаю я, что лживо, а что свято, -
Я это понял все-таки давно.
Мой путь один, всего один, ребята, -
Мне выбора, по счастью, не дано.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap9ajrs-5P4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkbC9VGAKc8   (Ужасное качество записи)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  - Исполняет группа "*Кипа*"    *Попытка самоубийства *  
Подшит крахмальный подворотничок
И наглухо застегнут китель серый -
И вот легли на спусковой крючок
Бескровные фаланги офицера. 
Пора! Кто знает время сей поры?
Но вот она воистину близка:
О, как недолог жест от кобуры
До выбритого начисто виска! 
Движение закончилось, и сдуло
С назначенной мишени волосок -
С улыбкой Смерть уставилась из дула
На аккуратно выбритый висок. 
Виднелась сбоку поднятая бровь,
А рядом что-то билось и дрожало -
В виске ещё не пущенная кровь
Пульсировала, то есть возражала. 
И перед тем как ринуться посметь
От уха в мозг, наискосок к затылку, -
Вдруг загляделась пристальная Смерть
На жалкую взбесившуюся жилку... 
Промедлила она - и прогадала:
Теперь обратно в кобуру ложись!
Так Смерть впервые близко увидала
С рожденья ненавидимую Жизнь.

----------


## Lampada

Не впадай ни в тоску... 
Исполняет группа Кипа 
Ни впадай ни в тоску, ни в азарт ты
Даже в самой невинной игре,
Не давай заглянуть в свои карты
И до срока не сбрось козырей. 
Отключи посторонние звуки
И следи, чтоб не прятал глаза,
Чтоб держал он на скатерти руки
И не смог передёрнуть туза. 
Никогда не тянись за деньгами,
Если ж ты, проигравши, поник -
Как у Пушкина в «Пиковой даме»
Ты останешься с дамою пик. 
Если ж ты у судьбы не в любимцах -
Сбрось очки и закончи на том,
Крикни: «Карты на стол, проходимцы!»
И уйди с отрешённым лицом.

----------


## Lampada

Я теперь на девок крепкий.. 
Исполняет группа Кипа 
Я теперь на девок крепкий,
И теперь одною меткой
Всяких баб равняю как одну:
Пусть у ней во лбу семь пядей,
Пусть при полном при параде, 
Встречу бабу — в сторону сверну. 
Был я раньше парень хлипкий —
Провожал я их с улыбкой,
Даже, помню, год с одною жил.
А теперь пройду, не глядя —
Мне плевать, что ейный дядя
Раньше где-то в "органах" служил. 
Баб держу я в чёрном теле,
А чтоб лечь в одну постелю —
Этим меня можно насмешить.
Даже если умоляет,
Даже в экстренном случае —
Трудно меня с бабой уложить! 
Почему с таким напором
Я воюю с женским полом:
Изучил я их, как свой портрет.
Ведь полвека я — не меньше —
Изучаю этих женщин,
И сейчас мне — восемьдесят лет. 
И теперь мне очень много лет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjk38soJQcw   http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m03/must03_06.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1346.16  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/po- ... alenkie.ra    *Баллада об оружии*  
По миру люди маленькие носятся, живут себе в рассрочку, -
Плохие и хорошие, гуртом и в одиночку. 
Хороших знаю хуже я -
У них, должно быть, крылья!
С плохими - даже дружен я, -
Они хотят оружия,
Оружия, оружия насилья! 
Большие люди - туз и крез -
Имеют страсть к ракетам,
А маленьким - что делать без
Оружья в мире этом? 
Гляди, вон тот ханыга -
В кармане денег нет,
Но есть в кармане фига -
Взведённый пистолет. 
Мечтает он об ужине
Уже с утра и днём,
А пиджачок обуженный -
Топорщится на нём. 
И с ним пройдусь охотно я
Под вечер налегке,
Смыкая пальцы потные
На спусковом крючке. 
Я целеустремлённый, деловитый,
Подкуренный, подколотый, подпитый! 
Эй, что вы на меня уставились - я вроде не калека!
Мне горло промочить - и я сойду за человека. 
Сходитесь, неуклюжие,
Со мной травить баланду, -
И сразу после ужина
Спою вам про оружие,
Оружие, оружие - балладу! 
Большой игрок, хоть ростом гном, -
Сражается в картишки,
Блефуют крупно в основном
Ва-банк большие шишки. 
И балуются бомбою, -
У нас такого нет,
К тому ж мы - люди скромные:
Нам нужен пистолет. 
И вот в кармане - купленный
Обычный пистолет
И острый, как облупленный,
Знакомый всем стилет. 
Снуют людишки в ужасе
По правой стороне,
А мы во всеоружасе
Шагаем по стране. 
Под дуло попадающие лица,
Лицом к стене! Стоять! Не шевелиться! 
Напрасно, парень, за забвеньем ты шаришь по аптекам, -
Купи себе хотя б топор - и станешь человеком! 
Весь вывернусь наружу я -
И голенькую правду
Спою других не хуже я
Про милое оружие,
Оружие, оружие - балладу! 
Купить белье нательное?
Да чёрта ли вам в нём!
Купите огнестрельное -
Направо, за углом. 
Ну, начинайте! Ну же!
Стрелять учитесь все!
В газетах про оружие -
На каждой полосе. 
Вот сладенько под ложечкой,
Вот горько на душе:
Ухлопали художничка
За фунт папье-маше. 
Ату! Стреляйте досыту -
В людей, щенков, котят, -
Продажу, слава Господу,
Не скоро запретят! 
Пока оружие здесь не под запретом,
Не бойтесь - всё в порядке в мире этом! 
Не страшно без оружия - зубастой барракуде,
Большой и без оружия - большой, нам в утешенье, -
А маленькие люди - без оружия - не люди:
Все маленькие люди без оружия - мишени. 
Большие - лупят по слонам,
Гоняются за тиграми,
А мне, а вам - куда уж нам
Шутить такими играми! 
Пускай большими сферами -
Большие люди занимаются, -
Один уже играл с «пантерами»,
Другие - доиграются... 
У нас в кармане «пушечка» -
Малюсенькая, новая, -
И нам земля - подушечка,
Подстилочка пуховая. 
Кровь жидкая, болотная
Пульсирует в виске,
Синеют пальцы потные
На спусковом крючке. 
Мы маленькие люди, - на обществе прореха,
Но если вы посмотрите на нас со стороны -
За узкими плечами небольшого человека
Стоят понуро, хмуро дуры - две больших войны. 
«Коль тих и скромен - не убьют» -
Всё домыслы досужие, -
У нас недаром продают
Любезное оружие! 
А тут еще норд-ост подул -
Цена установилась сходная, -
У нас, благодаренье Господу,
Страна пока свободная! 
Ах, эта жизнь грошовая,
Как пыль, - подуй и нет! -
Поштучная, дешёвая -
Дешевле сигарет. 
И рвётся жизнь-чудачка,
Как тонкий волосок, -
Одно нажатье пальчика
На спусковой крючок! 
Пока легка покупка, мы все в порядке с вами,
Нам жизнь отнять - как плюнуть, - нас учили воевать!
Кругом и без войны - война, а с голыми руками -
Ни пригрозить, ни пригвоздить, ни самолёт угнать! 
Для пуль все досягаемы, -
Ни чёрта нет, ни Бога им,
И мы себе стреляем и
Мы никого не трогаем. 
Стрельбе, азарту все цвета,
Все возрасты покорны:
И стар и млад, и тот, и та,
И - жёлтый, белый, чёрный. 
Опять сосёт под ложечкой
Привычнее уже
Убийца на обложечке,
Девулька в неглиже. 
Мир полон неудачниками
С топориками в руке
И мальчиками с пальчиками
На спусковом крючке!
_________________ Вариант:
Любуйтесь, люди, мальчиками, 
Парящими в броске,
И девочками с пальчиками
На спусковом крючке!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeHEq3ALFcw http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=11  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.21 http://vysotsky.russian.ru/songs/m3u.php?play=68035   *Возвратился друг у меня*
Неожиданно.
Бабу на меня 
поменял —
Где же это видано? 
Появился друг,
Когда нет вокруг
Никого — с этим свыкнулся! 
Ну а он в первый раз
Враз всё понял без фраз
И откликнулся. 
Может, это бред, 
может — нет,
Только знаю я:
Погасить бы мне красный свет!
И всё же зажигаю я... 
Оказался он,
Как брони заслон,
А кругом — с этим свыкнулся! —
Нет как нет ни души —
Хоть пиши, 
хоть вороши...
А он откликнулся. 
Правда этот друг — если нет
Ну ни грамма вам!
А у меня — уже много лет,
С детства самого. 
Он передо мной,
Как лист перед травой,
А кругом — с этим свыкнулся! —
Ни души святой,
Даже нету той...
А он откликнулся.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKg0oubUfXU  http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/559.htm (кликнуть на две нотки) 
(Кто поёт - непонятно)   *Войны и голодухи...*  
Войны и голодухи натерпелися мы всласть,
Наслышались, наелись уверений, -
И шлёпнули царя, а после - временную власть, -
Потому что кончилось их время. 
А если кто-то где-нибудь надеется на что,
Так мы тому заметим между прочим:
Обратно ваше время не вернётся ни за что -
Мы как-нибудь об этом похлопочем. 
Нам вовсе не ко времени вся временная власть -
Отныне власть советская над всеми.
Которые тут временные, - слазь! А ну-ка слазь!
Кончилось ваше время!

----------


## Lampada

Кусочек из ДВД:    http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=42769

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5eAG4wUR3SM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuSMSZgMZko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbNmGesCk0E http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP2n3RfK7zc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3t6zMUvZ_w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS84IiRS3aY (English subt.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfyLiD95mI0 (в записях Шемякина)  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/05/vv05_06.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/16/vv16_07.mp3 http://video.mail.ru/mail/stanislav-k70/2/43.html   *Баллада о борьбе*  
Средь оплывших свечей и вечерних молитв, 
Средь военных трофеев и мирных костров 
Жили книжные дети, не знавшие битв, 
Изнывая от мелких своих катастроф.  
Детям вечно досаден 
Их возраст и быт — 
И дрались мы до ссадин, 
До смертных обид, 
Но одежды латали 
Нам матери в срок — 
Мы же книги глотали, 
Пьянея от строк.  
Липли волосы нам на вспотевшие лбы, 
И сосало под ложечкой сладко от фраз, 
И кружил наши головы запах борьбы, 
Со страниц пожелтевших слетая на нас.  
И пытались постичь 
Мы, не знавшие войн, 
За воинственный клич 
Принимавшие вой, 
Тайну слова "приказ", 
Назначенье границ, 
Смысл атаки и лязг 
Боевых колесниц.  
А в кипящих котлах прежних боен и смут 
Столько пищи для маленьких наших мозгов! 
Мы на роли предателей, трусов, иуд 
В детских играх своих назначали врагов.  
И злодея следам 
Не давали остыть, 
И прекраснейших дам 
Обещали любить; 
И, друзей успокоив 
И ближних любя, 
Мы на роли героев 
Вводили себя.  
Только в грёзы нельзя насовсем убежать: 
Краткий век у забав — столько боли вокруг! 
Попытайся ладони у мёртвых разжать 
И оружье принять из натруженных рук.  
Испытай, завладев 
Ещё тёплым мечом 
И доспехи надев, — 
Что почём, что почём! 
Разберись, кто ты: трус 
Иль избранник судьбы — 
И попробуй на вкус 
Настоящей борьбы.  
И когда рядом рухнет израненный друг 
И над первой потерей ты взвоешь, скорбя, 
И когда ты без кожи останешься вдруг 
Оттого, что убили его — не тебя,  
Ты поймёшь, что узнал, 
Отличил, отыскал 
По оскалу забрал — 
Это смерти оскал! 
Ложь и зло — погляди, 
Как их лица грубы, 
И всегда позади 
Вороньё и гробы!  
Если мяса с ножа 
Ты не ел ни куска, 
Если руки сложа 
Наблюдал свысока, 
А в борьбу не вступил 
С подлецом, с палачом, — 
Значит в жизни ты был 
Ни при чём, ни при чём!  
Если путь прорубая отцовским мечом, 
Ты солёные слёзы на ус намотал, 
Если в жарком бою испытал что почём, — 
Значит нужные книги ты в детстве читал! 
___________________________________________  
Ballad about battle[/size]  
Amidst molten candles and sundown prayers 
Amidst war trophies and fires of peace 
Lived book children who knew no battles 
Anguishing their minor catastrophies  
Children always complain 
of their age and their lot 
And we fought until slain 
And schemed mortal plots. 
And our clothes were patched 
By our mothers with haste 
We then swallowed books 
Getting drunk of the taste  
Hair stuck to our sweaty foreheads 
Phrases sucking air right out from our guts 
And our heads spun by combat's fragrance 
From the yellowed pages descending on us.  
And attempted to reach 
We who knew battles not 
With a war-calling screech 
Giving it all we got 
Secret orders were passed 
Borders suddenly sprang 
What it means to attack 
And war chariots clang  
In the boiling pots of past battles and wars 
So much food for our tiny brains 
To the roles of betrayers and cowards 
In our childish games were our enemies named  
Villian's footprints weren't even 
Allowed to cool 
And to beautiful women 
We promised amour 
Having calmed our friends worries 
And our families loved 
To the roles of the heroes 
We lead ourselves on  
But we can't always run to the dreams in our heads 
Short the century for fun - mostly pain lives on 
Try to pry open the palms of the dead 
And receive a weapon from their strained arms  
And distinuish, acquired 
A sword from the hearth 
Put on metal attire 
What's it worth? What's it worth? 
Find out - you a coward? 
Or one chosen by fate 
See a glimpse of your power 
Give real battles a taste.  
And when near by falls your wounded friend 
And the world hears the howl coming from you 
And when you're left skinless - this isn't pretend 
Because they've killed him and not you  
You will see, you will know, 
Find out from within 
From the grin that is shown 
That is deaths scowling grin 
Lies and Evil - look and find 
How their faces are harsh 
And always behind 
Ravens, tombstones and marsh.  
If the meat from a blade 
You did not eat a bite 
And your arms folded - stayed 
And looked down from a height 
Entered not into battle 
Against butcher and scythe 
Means that life proved your mettle 
You had nothing to give. 
If you cleared your way with your father's sword 
And your tears had dried leaving nothing but salt 
If in heat of the battle found out what's what 
Means your read useful books when you were only small.

----------


## BappaBa

Последние два абзаца перепутаны местами.

----------


## Lampada

> Последние два абзаца перепутаны местами.

 Спасибо.   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://repka.tv/video/3658/ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r01fRADCII 
Гамлет 
Вступление

----------


## Lampada

Интервью с отцом Высoцкого

----------


## Lampada

http://rodsvennitsa.narod.ru/ 
Воспоминания родственницы Высoцкого

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Тёмная ночь молчаливо потупилась  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.24 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=416.24  
Автор неизвестен.   *Тёмная ночь молчаливо потупилась*,
Звёзды устало зарылись во мглу.
Ну, что ты там шепчешь? "Вздохнуть бы, измучилась.
Милый, поверь, больше я не могу". 
Ветер поёт свою песнь бесполезную,
Где-то ручей торопливо журчит.
Ночь тяжело распласталась над бездною,
Голос твой тихо и странно звучит. 
Всё затихает, и не знаю, проснусь ли я,
Слышится сердца прерывистый стук,
Силы уходят, и снова конвульсия,
Ночь, тишина, всё затихло вокруг...

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - Колыбельная  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=416.22 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.22    *Земля* 
Слова Н. Огнивцева  *В маленькой солнечной лужице*,
Взоры богов веселя,
Маленьким шариком кружится
Чёрный комочек - Земля. 
Бедная, жалкая доля твоя,
С маленьким счастьем и маленькой мукою
Бедненький шарик Земля,
Дай я тебя убаюкаю. 
Ты же вздремни, обо всем позабудь,
Грёзам во власть отдайся,
Вот ты сквозь дымчатый Млечный путь
Снова уходишь дальше. 
Он не обнимет, не встретит тебя
И не шепнет о любви бесконечной.
Ты же уходишь, любя,
Путь вновь зовет тебя Млечный. 
Вертишься ты в бесконечности,
Годы веками встают.
Ты, видно, устала от вечности,
Баюшки, баю, баю. 
Горькое горе впитала в себя,
Слёзы и стоны тому порукою.
Бедненький шарик Земля,
Ну дай, я тебя убаюкаю:
Баю, баю, бай...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=938.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=938.02    *Жизнь прекрасна, товарищи*  
Вот что:
Жизнь прекрасна, товарищи,
И она удивительна,
И она коротка, -
Это самое-самое главное. 
Этого
В фильме прямо не сказано, -
Может, вы не заметили
И решили, что не было
Самого-самого главного? 
Может быть,
В самом деле и не было, -
Было только желание, -
Значит,
Значит, это для вас
Будет в следующий раз. 
И вот что:
Человек человечеству -
Друг, товарищ и брат,
Друг, товарищ и брат, -
Это самое-самое главное. 
Труд нас
Должен облагораживать, -
Он из всех из нас делает
Настоящих людей, -
Это самое-самое главное. 
Правда вот,
В фильме этого не было -
Было только желание, -
Значит,
Значит, это для вас
Будет в следующий раз. 
Мир наш -
Колыбель человечества,
Но не век находиться нам
В колыбели своей, -
(Циолковский сказал ещё). 
Скоро
Даже звёзды далекие
Человечество сделает
Достояньем людей, -
Это самое-самое главное. 
Этого
В фильме прямо не сказано -
Было только желание, -
Значит,
Значит, это для вас
Будет в следующий раз.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - "Может для веселья, для острастки..."  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.29 http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv15cd/vv15cd29.mp3    *Сорока-белобока*  _Автор песни неизвестен_ 
Может для веселья, для острастки,
В жуткую ноябрьскую тьму,
Няня Аннушка рассказывала сказки
Внучику, Андрюше своему 
Про сороку-белобоку,
Что детей сзывала к сроку
И усаживала деток у стола.
Как сорока та плутовка
Каши наварила ловко,
Этому дала, этому дала,
Этому дала и этому дала. 
Это очень старинная сказка,
Но эта сказка до сих пор еще жива. 
Не знаю продолжения рассказа,
И как Андрюша бабушку любил,
Добрый молодец заведовал главбазой,
Очень добрым молодцем он был. 
И при нем в главснабпитаньи
Там была старуха-няня,
И она была чудесна и мила.
Она без всяких тары-бары
Раздавала всем товары:
Этому дала, этому дала
Этому дала и этому дала. 
Это очень старинная сказка,
Но эта сказка до сих пор еще жива. 
И как в сказке, но не для острастки,
Только раз приехала сюда,
Это тоже, может быть, как в сказке,
Сессия верховного суда. 
Эту сессию я знаю,
Называют выездная
И она была чудесна и мила.
Она без всякой ссоры-склоки
Всем распределила сроки:
Этому дала, этому дала,
Этому дала и этому дала. 
Это очень старинная сказка,
Но эта сказка до сих пор еще жива.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUbgG_uhz-Y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkPYtBSWPyw  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/cgi/play....er=1&format=ra   
(По мотивам песни Новеллы Матвеевой)  *Какой большой ветер*
Напал на наш остров!
С домишек сдул крыши,
Как с молока - пену,
И если гвоздь к дому
Пригнать концом острым,
Без молотка, сразу,
Он сам войдёт в стену. 
Сломал ветлу ветер,
В саду сровнял гряды -
Аж корешок редьки
Из почвы сам вылез
И, подкатясь боком
К соседнему саду,
В чужую врос грядку
И снова там вырос. 
А шквал унёс в море
Десятка два шлюпок,
А рыбакам - горе,
Не раскурить трубок,
А раскурить надо,
Да вот зажечь спичку,
Как на лету взглядом
Остановить птичку. 
Какой большой ветер!
Ох! Какой вихрь!
А ты глядишь нежно,
А ты сидишь тих, 
И никакой силой
Тебя нельзя стронуть -
Скорей Нептун слезет
Со своего трона. 
Какой большой ветер
Напал на наш остров!
С домов сорвал крыши,
Как с молока - пену...
И если гвоздь к дому
Пригнать концом острым,
Без молотка, сразу,
Он сам уйдет в стену.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKjLAyEYdH8 YouTube - ВЛАДИМИР ВЫСОЦКИЙ Отпустите мне грехи http://vv.nexus.org/vv/24/vv24_03.mp3    *Отпустите мне грехи мои тяжкие*,
Хоть родился у реки и в рубашке я.
Отпустите мою лодку к друзьям моим.
Им ещё ведь пить водку и песни спеть свои. 
Други, вот тебе на. Что вы знаете?
Вы как псы кабана загоняете.
Только на рассвете кабаны очень шибко лютые,
Хуже привокзальной шпаны и сродни с валютою. 
Отпустите ж вы вихры мои пряные
Не ломайте руки мои белые
Не хлещите вы по горлу, друзья мои.
Вам так потом тащить покорно из ямы их 
Други, вот тебе на. Руки белые.
Словно у пацана загорелые.
Вот тебе и ночи, и вихры вашего напарника.
Не имел смолы и махры даже на комарика. 
Вот поеду и сдохну весь изжаленный,
Вот поэтому и вздох был печальный.
Не давите вы мне горло мои голенки
Горло смерзло, горло сперло мы покойники. 
Други, вот тебе на. Это вы знаете.
С мародерами меня, раскопаете.
Знаю я, ту вьюгу зимы, очень шибко лютую.
Жалко что промерзнете вы, в саван вас укутаю.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T69sn5IisM0  
http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1003.11 
В трамвае.  С. Коренблит 
-* Граждане! Зачем толкаетесь*,
на скандал и ссору нарываетесь?
Сесть хотите? Дальняя дорога?
Я вам уступлю - ради Бога! 
Граждане! И даже пьяные!
Все мы - пассажиры постоянные,
все живём, билеты отрываем,
все по жизни едем трамваем. 
Тесно вам? И зря ругаетесь!
Почему вперёд не продвигаетесь?
Каши с вами, видимо, не сваришь.
Никакой я вам не товарищ! 
Ноги - к чёрту прокопытили,
вот уже дыра с кулак на кителе...
Разбудите этого мужчину, -
он во сне поёт матерщину. 
Граждане! Тут жизнь кончается!
Третий круг сойти не получается!
- С вас, товарищ, штраф, рассчитайтесь.
Нет? Тогда еще покатайтесь.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/032.htm   (Кликать на нотные значки)    *Две системы*  *Мы все воспитаны в презренье к воровству,*
ну, а ещё - к употребленью алкоголя,
и в безразличьи к иностранному родству,
и в поклонении всесилию контроля. 
Вот - география, а вот - органика,
у них там - мафия, у нас - пока никак. 
У нас - балет, у нас - заводы и икра,
у нас - прелестные курорты и надои,
Аэрофлот, Толстой, арбузы, танкера,
и в бронзе отлитые разные герои. 
Потом, позвольте-ка, ведь там - побоище,
у них - эротика, у нас - не то ещё! 
На миллионы, миллиарды киловатт
в душе людей поднялись наши настроенья,
и каждый, скажем, китобой или домкрат
даёт нам прибыль всесоюзного значенья. 
Про них мы выпишем: больная психика.
У них же - хиппи же, у нас - мерси пока! 
Да что, товарищи, молчать про капитал,
который Маркс еще клеймил в известной книге!
У них - напалм, а тут - банкет, а тут - накал,
и незначительные личные интриги. 
Там Джонни с Джимами всенаплевающе
дымят машинами; тут - нет пока ещё. 
Куда идём, чему завидуем подчас?
Свобода слова вся пропахла нафталином...
Я кончил. Всё. Когда я говорил «у нас» -
имел себя в виду, а я - завмагазином. 
Не надо нам уже всех тех, кто хаяли.
Я еду к бабушке. Она - в Израиле. 
1978

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKjLAyEYdH8 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=16   *Про меня говорят...* 
Про меня говорят: он, конечно, не гений, -
Да, согласен - не мною гордится наш век,
Интегральных, и даже других, исчислений
Не понять мне - не тот у меня интеллект. 
Я однажды сказал: «Океан - как бассейн», -
И меня в этом друг мой не раз упрекал,
Но ведь даже известнейший физик Эйнштейн,
Как и я, относительно все понимал. 
И пишу я стихи про одежду на вате, -
И такие!.. Без лести я б вот что сказал:
Как-то раз мой покойный сосед по палате
Встал, подполз ко мне ночью и вслух зарыдал. 
Я пишу обо всём: о животных, предметах,
И о людях хотел, втайне женщин любя,
Но в редакциях так посмотрели на это,
Что - прости меня, Муза, - я бросил тебя! 
Говорят, что я скучен, - да, не был я в Ницце,
Да, в стихах я про воду и пар говорил...
Эх, погиб, жаль, дружище в запое в больнице -
Он бы вспомнил, как я его раз впечатлил! 
И теперь я проснулся от длительной спячки,
От кошмарных ночей, - и вот снова дышу,
Я очнулся от белой-пребелой горячки -
В ожидании следующей снова пишу! 
1960

----------


## Lampada

http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/039.htm (Кликнуть на нотный значок) Исполняет Никита Джигурда   *Я не успел*
(тоска по романтике)  _Болтаюсь сам в себе, как камень в торбе,_  _И силюсь разорваться на куски,_  _Придав своей тоске значенье скорби,_  _Но сохранив загадочность тоски..._  
Свет Новый не единожды открыт,
А Старый - весь разбили на квадраты.
К ногам упали тайны пирамид,
К чертям пошли гусары и пираты. 
Пришла пора всезнающих невежд,
Все выстроено в стройные шеренги.
За новые идеи платят деньги,
И больше нет на «эврику» надежд. 
Все мои скалы ветры гладко выбрили,
Я опоздал ломать себя на них.
Всё золото моё в Клондайке выбрали,
Мой чёрный флаг в безветрии поник. 
Под илом сгнили сказочные струги,
И могикан последних замели.
Мои контрабандистские фелюги
Сухие ребра сушат на мели. 
Висят кинжалы добрые в углу
Так плотно в ножнах, что не втиснусь между.
Смолёный плот - последнюю надежду -
Волна в щепы разбила об скалу. 
Вон из рядов мои партнеры выбыли,
У них сбылись гаданья и мечты.
Все крупные очки они повыбили -
И за собою подожгли мосты. 
Азартных игр теперь наперечёт,
Авантюристов всех мастей и рангов...
По прериям пасут домашний скот -
Там кони пародируют мустангов. 
И состоялись все мои дуэли,
Где б я почёл участие за честь.
Там вызвать и явиться - всё успели,
Всё предпочли, что можно предпочесть. 
Спокойно обошлись без нашей помощи
Все те, кто дело сделали моё, -
И по щекам отхлестанные сволочи
Бессовестно ушли в небытие. 
Я не успел произнести: «К барьеру!» -
А я за залп в Дантеса всё отдам.
Что мне осталось - разве красть химеру
С туманного собора Нотр-Дам? 
В других веках, годах и месяцах
Все женщины мои отжить успели, -
Позанимали все мои постели,
Где б я хотел любить - и так, и в снах. 
Захвачены все мои одры смертные -
Будь это снег, трава иль простыня, -
Заплаканные сестры милосердия
В госпиталях обмыли не меня. 
Мои друзья ушли сквозь решето -
Им всем досталась Лета или Прана, -
Естественною смертию - никто,
Все - противоестественно и рано. 
Иные жизнь закончили свою -
Не осознав вины, не скинув платья, -
И, выкрикнув хвалу, а не проклятья,
Беззлобно чашу выпили сию. 
Другие - знали, ведали и прочее, -
Но все они на взлёте, в нужный год -
Отплавали, отпели, отпророчили...
Я не успел - я прозевал свой взлёт. 
1973

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFcr9Hey4uU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baQoVf08Q4E http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8_QuJhOec http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJAd1hI1MvQ 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 344_03.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1089.05 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/v-t ... trizhdy.ra http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/048.htm    *Странная сказка*   *В Тридевятом государстве*
(трижды девять - двадцать семь)
всё держалось на коварстве -
без проблем и без систем. 
Нет того, чтобы сам воевать, -
стал король втихаря попивать,
расплевался с королевой,
дочь оставил старой девой, -
а наследник пошёл воровать. 
В Тридесятом королевстве
(трижды десять - тридцать, что ль?)
в добром дружеском соседстве
жил еще один король. 
Тишь да гладь, да спокойствие там, -
хоть король был отъявленный хам,
он прогнал министров с кресел,
оппозицию повесил -
и скучал от тоски по делам. 
В Триодиннадцатом царстве,
(то бишь - в царстве Тридцать три)
царь держался на лекарстве:
воспалились пузыри. 
Был он милитарист и вандал,
двух соседей зазря оскорблял,
слал им каждую субботу
оскорбительную ноту, -
шел на международный скандал. 
В Тридцать третьем царь сказился:
не хватает, мол, земли!
На соседей покусился -
и взбесились короли. 
«Обуздать его, смять!» - только, глядь -
нечем в Двадцать седьмом воевать,
а в Тридцатом - полководцы
все утоплены в колодце,
и вассалы восстать норовят...

----------


## Lampada

*Упрямо я стремлюсь ко дну...* 
Упрямо я стремлюсь ко дну,
Дыханье рвётся, давит уши...
Зачем иду на глубину -
Чем плохо было мне на суше? 
Там, на земле, - и стол, и дом.
Там - я и пел, и надрывался.
Я плавал всё же - хоть с трудом,
Но на поверхности держался. 
Линяют страсти под луной
В обыденной воздушной жиже,
А я вплываю в мир иной, -
Тем невозвратнее, чем ниже. 
Дышу я непривычно - ртом.
Среда бурлит - плевать на среду!
Я погружаюсь, и притом -
Быстрее - в пику Архимеду. 
Я потерял ориентир,
Но вспомнил сказки, сны и мифы.
Я открываю новый мир,
Пройдя коралловые рифы. 
Коралловые города...
В них многорыбно, но не шумно -
Нема подводная среда,
И многоцветна, и разумна. 
Где та чудовищная мгла,
Которой матери стращают?
Светло, хотя ни факела,
Ни солнца мглу не освещают. 
Всё гениальное и не-
Допонятое - всплеск и шалость -
Спаслось и скрылось в глубине!
Всё, что гналось и запрещалось... 
Дай Бог, я все же дотяну,
Не дам им долго залежаться.
И я вгребаюсь в глубину,
И всё труднее погружаться. 
Под черепом - могильный звон,
Давленье мне хребет ломает, -
Вода выталкивает вон
И глубина не принимает. 
Я снял с острогой карабин,
Но камень взял - не обессудьте! -
Чтобы добраться до глубин,
До тех пластов, до самой сути. 
Я бросил нож - не нужен он:
Там нет врагов, там все мы - люди,
Там каждый, кто вооружён, -
Нелеп и глуп, как вошь на блюде. 
Сравнюсь с тобой, подводный гриб,
Забудем и чины, и ранги.
Мы снова превратились в рыб,
И наши жабры - акваланги. 
Нептун - ныряльщик с бородой,
Ответь и облегчи мне душу:
Зачем простились мы с водой,
Предпочитая влаге - сушу? 
Меня сомненья - черт возьми! -
Давно буравами сверлили:
Зачем мы сделались людьми?
Зачем потом заговорили? 
Зачем, живя на четырех,
Мы встали, распрямили спины?
Затем - и это видит Бог, -
Чтоб взять каменья и дубины. 
Мы умудрились много знать,
Повсюду мест наделать лобных,
И предавать, и распинать,
И брать на крюк себе подобных! 
И я намеренно тону,
Зову: «Спасите наши души!»
И если я не дотяну, -
Друзья мои, бегите с суши! 
Назад - не к горю и беде,
Назад и вглубь - но не ко гробу,
Назад - к прибежищу, к воде!
Назад - в извечную утробу! 
Похлопал по плечу трепанг,
Признав во мне свою породу, -
И я выплевываю шланг
И в легкие пускаю воду!.. 
Сомкните стройные ряды,
Покрепче закупорьте уши.
Ушёл один - в том нет беды,
Но я приду по ваши души! 
Страшнее Синей Бороды,
Раздувшийся, с лицом кликуши
Утопленник — ещё один
Счастливчик, — убежавший с суши.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1004.12 
Поёт С. Корнблит
Музыка С. Корнблит  *Я дышал синевой...* 
Я дышал синевой,
Белый пар выдыхал, -
Он летел, становясь облаками.
Снег скрипел подо мной -
Поскрипев, затихал, -
А сугробы прилечь завлекали. 
И звенела тоска, что в безрадостной песне поётся:
Как ямщик замерзал в той глухой незнакомой степи, -
Усыпив, ямщика заморозило жёлтое солнце,
И никто не сказал: шевелись, подымайся, не спи! 
Всё стоит на Руси
До макушек в снегу.
Полз, катился, чтоб не провалиться, -
Сохрани и спаси,
Дай веселья в пургу,
Дай не лечь, не уснуть, не забыться! 
Тот ямщик-чудодей бросил кнут и - куда ему деться! -
Помянул он Христа, ошалев от заснеженных верст...
Он, хлеща лошадей, мог бы этим немного согреться, -
Ну, а он в доброте их жалел и не бил - и замерз. 
Отраженье своё
Увидал в полынье -
И взяла меня оторопь: в пору б
Оборвать житиё -
Я по грудь во вранье,
Да и сам-то я кто, - надо в прорубь! 
Вьюги стонут, поют, - кто же выстоит, выдержит стужу!
В прорубь надо да в омут, - но сам, а не руки сложа.
Пар валит изо рта - эк, душа моя рвётся наружу, -
Выйдет вся - схороните, зарежусь - снимите с ножа! 
Снег кружит над землёй,
Над страною моей,
Мягко стелет, в запой зазывает.
Ах, ямщик удалой -
Пьёт и хлещет коней,
А непьяный ямщик - замерзает.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO2yQSlmees http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1670.27 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 312_04.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1670.27  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/pro ... lenij-i.ra   *Прошла пора вступлений и прелюдий... *  
Прошла пора вступлений и прелюдий.
Всё хорошо, не вру, без дураков.
Меня к себе зовут большие люди,
Чтоб я им пел «Охоту на волков». 
Быть может, запись слышал из окон,
А может быть, с детьми ухи не сваришь.
Как знать? Но приобрёл магнитофон
Какой-нибудь ответственный товарищ. 
И, предаваясь будничной беседе
В кругу семьи, где свет торшера тускл,
Тихонько, чтоб не слышали соседи,
Он взял, да и нажал на кнопку «пуск». 
И там, не разобрав последних слов
(Прескверный дубль достали на работе),
Услышал он «Охоту на волков»
И кое-что ещё на обороте. 
И все прослушав до последней ноты
И разозлясь, что слов последних нет,
Он поднял трубку: «Автора «Охоты»
Ко мне пришлите завтра в кабинет». 
Я не хлебнул для храбрости винца
И, подавляя частую икоту,
С порога от начала до конца
Я проорал ту самую «Охоту». 
Его просили дети, безусловно,
Чтобы была улыбка на лице, 
Но он меня прослушал благосклонно
И даже аплодировал в конце. 
И об стакан бутылкою звеня,
Которую извлёк из книжной полки,
Он выпалил: "Да это ж про меня!
Про нас про всех — какие, к чёрту, волки!" 
...Ну всё! Теперь, конечно, что-то будет —
Уже три года в день по пять звонков:
Меня к себе зовут большие люди,
Чтоб я им пел "Охоту на волков".

----------


## Lampada

*Общаюсь с тишиной я...* 
Общаюсь с тишиной я,
Боюсь глаза поднять,
Про самое смешное
Стараюсь вспоминать. 
Врачи чуть-чуть поахали:
«Как? Залпом? Восемьсот?..»
От смеха ли, от страха ли
Всего меня трясёт. 
Теперь я - капля в море,
Я - кадр в немом кино,
И двери - на запоре,
А все-таки смешно. 
Воспоминанья кружатся
Как комариный рой,
А мне смешно до ужаса:
Мой ужас - геморрой. 
Виденья все теснее,
Страшат величиной:
То с нею я - то с нею, -
Смешно, иначе - ной! 
Не сплю - здоровье бычее,
Витаю там и тут,
Смеюсь до неприличия
И жду - сейчас войдут... 
Халат закончил опись
И взвился - бел, крылат.
«Да что же вы смеетесь?» -
Спросил меня халат. 
Но ухмыляюсь грязно я
И - с маху на кровать.
Природа смеха - разная, -
Мою вам не понять. 
Жизнь - алфавит: я где-то
Уже в «це-че-ша-ще», -
Уйду я в это лето
В малиновом плаще. 
Но придержусь рукою я
Чуть-чуть за букву «я» -
Ещё побеспокою я! -
Сжимаю руку я. 
Со мной смеются складки
В малиновом плаще.
С покойных взятки гладки, -
Смеялся я - вообще. 
Смешно мне в голом виде лить
На голого ушат,
А если вы обиделись -
То я не виноват. 
Палата - не помеха,
Похмелье - ерунда, -
И было мне до смеха -
Везде, на всё, всегда! 
Часы тихонько тикали -
Сюсюкали: сю-сю...
Вы - втихаря хихикали,
А я - давно вовсю! 
1980

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1004.20  Исполняет С. Коренблит 
Музыка - С. Коренблит 
Песня Сашки Червня  *Предстану* 
Под деньгами на кону -
Как взгляну - слюну сглотну! -
Жизнь моя, и не смекну.
Для чего играю,
Просто ставить по рублю
Надоело - не люблю:
Проиграю - пропылю
На коне по раю. 
Проскачу в канун Великого поста
Не по вражескому - ангельскому - стану,
Пред очами удивленного Христа
Предстану. 
Воля в глотку льётся
Сладко натощак -
Хорошо живется
Тому, кто весельчак,
А веселее пьётся
На тугой карман -
Хорошо живётся
Тому, кто атаман! 
В кровь ли губы окуну
Или вдруг шагну к окну,
Из окна в асфальт нырну -
Ангел крылья сложит,
Пожалеет на лету -
Прыг со мною в темноту,
Клумбу мягкую в цвету
Под меня подложит... 
Проскачу в канун Великого поста
Не по вражескому - ангельскому - стану,
Пред очами удивленного Христа
Предстану. 
Воля в глотку льётся
Сладко натощак -
Хорошо живётся
Тому, кто весельчак,
А веселее пьётся
На тугой карман -
Хорошо живётся
Тому, кто атаман! 
Кубок полон, по вину
Крови пятна - ну и ну! -
Не идут они ко дну -
Струсишь или выпьешь!
Только-только пригубил, -
Вмиг все те, кого сгубил,
Подняли, что было сил,
Шухер или хипеш. 
Проскачу в канун Великого поста
Не по вражескому - ангельскому - стану,
Пред очами удивленного Христа
Предстану. 
Воля в глотку льётся
Сладко натощак -
Хорошо живётся
Тому, кто весельчак,
А веселее пьётся
На тугой карман -
Хорошо живётся
Тому, кто атаман! 
1980

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1003.19  Исполняет С. Коренблит 
Музыка - С. Коренблит  *Весна* 
Проделав брешь в затишье,
Весна идет в штыки,
И высунули крыши
Из снега языки.
Голодная до драки,
Оскалилась весна.
Как с языка собаки,
Стекает с крыш слюна. 
Весенние армии жаждут успеха,
Все ясно, и стрелы на карте прямы.
И воины в легких небесных доспехах
Врубаются в белые рати зимы. 
Но рано веселиться!
Сам зимний генерал
Никак своих позиций
Без боя не сдавал.
Тайком под белым флагом
Он собирал войска -
И вдруг ударил с фланга
Мороз исподтишка. 
И битва идёт с переменным успехом:
Где свет и ручьи - где позёмка и мгла,
И воины в легких небесных доспехах
С потерями вышли назад из котла. 
Морозу удирать бы,
А он впадает в раж:
Играет с вьюгой свадьбу -
Не свадьбу, а шабаш.
Окно скрипит фрамугой -
То ветер перебрал.
Но он напрасно с вьюгой
Победу пировал. 
Пусть в зимнем тылу говорят об успехах
И наглые сводки приходят из тьмы,
Но воины в легких небесных доспехах
Врубаются клиньями в царство зимы. 
Откуда что берётся -
Сжимается без слов
Рука тепла и солнца
На горле холодов.
Не совершиться чуду -
Снег виден лишь в тылах,
Войска зимы повсюду
Бросают белый флаг. 
И дальше на север идет наступленье,
Запела вода, пробуждаясь от сна.
Весна неизбежна, ну, как обновленье,
И необходима, как просто весна. 
Кто сладко жил в морозы,
Тот ждёт и точит зуб
И проливает слёзы
Из водосточных труб.
Но только грош им, нищим,
В базарный день цена -
На эту землю свыше
Ниспослана весна. 
Два слова войскам: - Несмотря на успехи,
Не прячьте в чулан или старый комод
Небесные легкие ваши доспехи -
Они пригодятся ещё через год. 
1972

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAS974qEpbA  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m04a/must04A_08.mp3  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/ede ... -poezde.ra  *Веселая покойницкая*  
Едешь ли в поезде, в автомобиле,
Или гуляешь, хлебнувши винца, -
При современном машинном обилье
Трудно по жизни пройти до конца. 
Вот вам авария: в Замоскворечье
Трое везли хоронить одного, -
Все, и шофер, получили увечья,
Только который в гробу - ничего. 
Бабы по найму рыдали сквозь зубы,
Дьякон - и тот верхней ноты не брал,
Громко фальшивили медные трубы, -
Только который в гробу - не соврал. 
Бывший начальник - и тайный разбойник -
В лоб лобызал и брезгливо плевал,
Все приложились, - а скромный покойник
Так никого и не поцеловал. 
Но грянул гром - ничего не попишешь,
Силам природы на речи плевать, -
Все разбежались под плиты и крыши, -
Только покойник не стал убегать. 
Что ему дождь - от него не убудет, -
Вот у живущих - закалка не та.
Ну, а покойники, бывшие люди, -
Смелые люди и нам не чета. 
Как ни спеши, тебя опережает
Клейкий ярлык, как отметка на лбу, -
А ничего тебе не угрожает,
Только когда ты в дубовом гробу. 
Можно в отдельный, а можно и в общий -
Мертвых квартирный вопрос не берёт, -
Вот молодец этот самый - усопший -
Вовсе не требует лишних хлопот. 
В царстве теней - в этом обществе строгом -
Нет ни опасностей, нет ни тревог, -
Ну, а у нас - все мы ходим под богом,
Только которым в гробу - ничего. 
Слышу упрёк: «Он покойников славит!»
Нет, я в обиде на злую судьбу:
Всех нас когда-нибудь кто-то задавит, -
За исключением тех, кто в гробу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=10.03   А. Петренко ? http://video.yandex.ru/users/v3834400/view/664/  http://video.yandex.ru/users/dumspr/view/444/  Поёт Валентина Толкунова  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EXpXKR4sek - Поёт Елена Фролова  
Музыка - И. Шварц  *Неужели мы заперты в замкнутый круг?*
Неужели спасёт только чудо?
У меня в этот день все валилось из рук
И не к счастию билась посуда. 
Ну пожалуйста, не уезжай
Насовсем, - постарайся вернуться!
Осторожно: не резко бокалы сближай, -
Разобьются! 
Рассвело! Стало ясно: уйдёшь по росе, -
Вижу я, что не можешь иначе,
Что всегда лишь в конце длинных рельс и шоссе
Гнезда вьют эти птицы удачи. 
Ну пожалуйста, не уезжай
Насовсем, - постарайся вернуться!
Осторожно: не резко бокалы сближай, -
Разобьются! 
Не сожгу кораблей, не гореть и мостам, -
Мне бы только набраться терпенья!
Но... хотелось бы мне, чтобы здесь, а не там
Обитало твое вдохновенье. 
Ты, пожалуйста, не уезжай
Насовсем, - постарайся вернуться!
Осторожно: не резко бокалы сближай, -
Разобьются!

----------


## Lampada

Эльдар Рязанoв. Встречи с Владимиром Высoцким  *Встреча первая.*  (Из шести частей, 10 минут каждая)  
"...Эльдар Рязанов долгие годы «пробивал» передачу о Высoцком. Наконец, ему это удалось, и на экраны вышли «Четыре встречи с Владимиром Высoцким» — четырёхсерийная передача, в которой собраны все известные записи его выступлений, интервью западным корреспондентам (отечественные у него никогда интервью не брали), беседы с родными, друзьями и коллегами. ..."  http://www.litrossia.ru/archive/111/rea ... m/2622.php   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk0EwhjfkOk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3vJOjYGI7M  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN9bLbRxjDw  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvQL3MW3UQs  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX2mmOvbwfo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv5Ke2G7ir0

----------


## Lampada

Эльдар Рязанов.  Встречи с Владимиром Высoцким *Встреча вторая * (Из шести частей, 10 минут каждая)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0u0Cz9D1xo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DX0qOty1rI  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhAcsid2Cxo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFo6DVUicBg  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1LH95pVK7M  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjR-6gT1cXE

----------


## Lampada

Эльдар Рязанов. Встречи с Владимиром Высoцким  *Встреча третья* (Из шести частей, 10 минут каждая)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N27vMqCvijI  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jkV1K-F6Pk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoqSxtWV2go  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPG70D0La4c  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-qP75Rsppw  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgjOtweobQw

----------


## Lampada

Эльдар Рязанов. Четыре встречи с Владимиром Высoцким.  *Встреча четвёртая* (Из шести частей, 10 минут каждая)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd0Bf6AdExk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxwUEjBLzPI  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlnF_vGlYC4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxEqj8QBoP8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjPEpeKESz4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQxMqEa4BM0

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36I7k4u8oNI 
Песенка ни про что, или Что случилось в Африке (Одна семейная хроника)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSfFSnRCF34 
Баллада о земле

----------


## Lampada

Вертикаль - фильм  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2ML48JwZr4

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pKu4VIhs4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO6_a8NJens  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/m06/must06_18.mp3 
Песни из кинофильма "Одиножды один" —
 6. Субботник   *Гули-гули-гуленьки*,
Девоньки-девуленьки!
Вы оставьте мне на память
В сердце загогулинки. 
Не гляди, что я сердит:
По тебе же сохну-то!
Я не с фронта инвалид,
Я — любовью трёхнутый. 
Выходите к Ванечке,
Да Манечки-мотанечки!
Вы что стоите, как старушки —
Божьи одуванчики? 
Милый мой — каменотёс,
Сильный он да ласковый,
Он мне с Англии привёз
Лифчик пенопластовый. 
Здеся мода отстаёт.
Вот у нас, в Австралии,
Очень в моде в этот год
В три обхвата талии. 
Уж не знаю я, как тут,
А, к примеру, в Дании
Девок в загсы волокут
При втором свидании. 
Я не знаю, как у вас,
А у нас во Франции
Замуж можно десять раз —
И все без регистрации. 
Ой! Табань, табань, табань,
А то в берег врежемся.
Не вставай в такую рань,
Давай ещё понежимся! 
Без ушка иголочка,
Оля! Ольга, Олечка,
Ты поднеси-ка инвалиду
Столько да полстолечка. 
На пути, на перепутье
Молодуху сватал дед,
Сперва думали, что шутит,
Оказалося, что — нет. 
Мой милёнок всё допил
Дочисту и допьяна,
Потому и наступил
В мире кризис топливный. 
Ты не вой, не ной, не ной —
Этот кризис нефтяной,
Надо больше опасаться,
Что наступит спиртовой! 
Гляну я — одна семья
На таком воскреснике:
Да все друг другу сыновья
Али даже крестники.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7H5up3_XXI       *Баллада о маленьком человеке*  
Погода славная,
А это — главное.
И мне на ум пришла идейка презабавная,
Но не о Господе
И не о космосе —
Все эти новости уже обрыдли до смерти. 
Сказку, миф, фантасмагорию
Пропою вам с хором ли, один ли.
Слушайте забавную историю
Некоего мистера Мак-Кинли.
Не супермена, не ковбоя, не хавбека,
А просто маленького просто человека. 
Кто он такой — герой ли, сукин сын ли, —
Наш симпатичный господин Мак-Кинли?
Валяйте выводы, составьте мнение
В конце рассказа в меру разумения.
Ну что, договорились? Если так —
Привет! Буэнос диас! Гутен таг! 
Ночуешь в спаленках
В обоях аленьких
И телевиденье глядишь "для самых маленьких".
С утра полчасика
Займёт гимнастика —
Прыжки, гримасы, отжимание от пластика. 
И трясёшься ты в автобусе,
На педали жмёшь, гремя костями.
Сколько вас на нашем тесном глобусе
Весело работает локтями!
Как наркоманы — кокаин и как больные,
В заторах нюхаешь ты газы выхлопные. 
Но строен ты — от суеты худеют,
Бодреют духом, телом здоровеют.
Через собратьев ты переступаешь,
Но успеваешь, всё же успеваешь
Знакомым огрызнуться на ходу:
"Салют! День добрый! Хау ду ю ду!" 
Для созидания
В коробки-здания
Ты заползаешь, как в загоны на заклание.
В поту и рвении,
В самозабвении
Ты создаёшь, творишь и рушишь в озарении. 
Люди, власти не имущие!
Кто-то вас со злого перепою,
Маленькие, но и всемогущие, 
Окрестил "безликою толпою"!
Будь вы на поле, у станка, в конторе, в классе,
Но вы причислены к какой-то серой массе. 
И в перерыв — в час подлинной свободы —
Вы наскоро жуёте бутерброды.
Что ж, эти сэндвичи — предметы сбыта.
Итак, приятного вам аппетита!
Нелёгкий век стоит перед тобой,
И всё же — гутен морген, дорогой! 
Дела семейные,
Платки нашейные,
И пояса, 
            и чудеса 
                        галантерейные...
Цена 
      кусается,
Жена 
       ласкается,
Махнуть рукою — да рука не подымается! 
Цену вежливо и тоненько
Пропищит волшебник-трикотажник.
Ты с невозмутимостью покойника
Наизнанку вывернешь бумажник.
Все ваши будни да и праздники — морозны.
И вы с женою, как на кладбище, серьёзны. 
С холодных стен, с огромного плаката
На вас глядят весёлые ребята,
И улыбаются во всех витринах
Отцы семейств в штанах и лимузинах.
Откормленные люди на щитах
Приветствуют по-братски: "Гутен таг!" 
Откуда денежка?
Куда ты денешься?
Тебе полвека, друг, а ты ещё надеешься!
Не жди от ближнего,
Моли Всевышнего —
Уж Он всегда тебе пошлёт ребёнка лишнего! 
Трое, четверо и шестеро!
Вы, конечно, любите сыночков!
Мировое детское нашествие
Бестий, сорванцов и ангелочков.
Ты улыбаешься обложкам и нарядам,
Ты твёрдо веришь: удивительное — рядом! 
Не верь, старик, что мы за всё в ответе,
Что где-то дети гибнут — те, не эти.
Чуть-чуть задуматься — хоть вниз с обрыва!
А жить-то надо, надо жить красиво.
Передохни, расслабься. Перекур!
Гуд дэй, дружище! Пламенный бонжур! 
Ах, люди странные,
Пустокарманные,
Вы — постоянные клиенты ресторанные,
Мошны бездонные,
Стомиллионные
Вы наполняете — вы, толпы стадионные. 
И ничто без вас не крутится:
Армии, правители и судьи, 
Но у сильных в горле, словно устрица,
Вы скользите, маленькие люди.
И так о маленьком пекутся человеке,
Что забывают лишний ноль вписать на чеке. 
Ваш кандидат — а в прошлом он лабазник —
Вам иногда устраивает праздник.
И не безлики вы, и вы не тени,
Коль надо в урны бросить бюллетени.
А "маленький" — хорошее словцо,
Кто скажет так — ты плюнь ему в лицо.
Пусть это слово будет не в ходу.
Привет, Мак-Кинли, хау ду ю ду!

----------


## Lampada

*Смepть  пoэта* 
Передача, показанная по ТВ.  http://rutube.ru/tracks/107053.html?v=1 ... 7da72adb8f   
Часть 1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWBUDaWx-Jc 
Часть 2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ipX_uWFjLE 
Часть 3.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq4v6vhvytw 
Часть 4.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1Um-RiC-MI 
Часть 5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDpJiaAl0ZQ 
Часть 6. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDpJiaAl0ZQ

----------


## Lampada

http://inecs.radio-msu.net/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.03    *Я СЫН ПОДПОЛЬНОГО РАБОЧЕГО-ПАРТИЙЦА  * 
Я сын подпольного рабочего-партийца,
 Отец любил меня и я им дорожил,
  Но извела его проклятая больница,
 Туберкулёз его в могилу уложил. 
Итак, оставшись без отцовского надзора,
Я бросил дом и сам на улицу пошёл.
А эта улица дала мне званье вора,
И незаметно до решёток я дошёл. 
И так пошёл бродить по плану и без плана,
И в лагерях я побывал разочков пять.
А в тридцать третьем, с окончанием канала,
Решил с преступностью покончить и порвать. 
Приехал в город - позабыл его названье -
Хотел на фабрику работать поступить,
Но мне сказали: "Вы отбыли наказанье,
Так что мы просим вас наш адрес позабыть". 
И так пошёл бродить от фабрики к заводу,
Везде слыхал один и тот же разговор...
Так для чего ж я добывал себе свободу,
Когда по-старому, по-прежнему я вор? 
Так знайте ж, братцы, как нам трудно исправляться,
Когда начальство нам навстречу не идёт!
Не приходилось им по лагерям скитаться,
А кто покатится, тот сразу нас поймёт.

----------


## Lampada

http://inecs.radio-msu.net/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1674.12

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CziaBu0VFqE http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.12 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=880.27 http://inecs.radio-msu.net/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.12  
(Автор песни неизвестен).  *Шмырит урка в ширме у майданщика*, 
Вродит фрайер в тишине ночной, 
Он вынул бумбера, осмотрел баранчика, 
Зыкнул на блатном: - Гой, штемн, лягавый, стой ! 
Но штым и не вздрогнул и не растерялся, 
И в рукаве своем машинку он нажал, 
А к носу урки он поднес баранчика, 
Урка пошатнулся, как заскерзанный упал. 
Со всех сторон сбежалися лягушки, 
Урка загибался там в пыли. 
А менты взяли фрайера на мушку, 
Бумбера уштопали, на дачу повели. 
Я дать совет хочу всем уркаганам, 
Всем в законе фрайерам блатным: 
Кончай урканить и бегать по майданам, 
А не то тебе ведь, падло, прийдется нюхать дым !

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3egEIUZhls 
Очи чёрные Погоня

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDb4ehUsHbg 
Песня о Робин Гуде

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS3UFuIhPk0 http://video.mail.ru/mail/kiryushin1980/2589/3031.html http://myrt.ru/ipb.html?act=attach&type=post&id=997  
Поэт *Семён Гудзенко*  *МОЕ ПОКОЛЕНИЕ* 
Нас не нужно жалеть, ведь и мы никого б не жалели.
Мы пред нашим комбатом, как пред Господом Богом, чисты.
На живых порыжели от крови и глины шинели,
на могилах у мёртвых расцвели голубые цветы. 
Расцвели и опали... Проходит четвёртая осень.
Наши матери плачут, и ровесницы молча грустят.
Мы не знали любви, не изведали счастья ремёсел,
нам досталась на долю нелёгкая участь солдат. 
У погодков моих нет ни жён, ни стихов, ни покоя -
только сила и зависть. А когда мы вернёмся с войны,
всё долюбим сполна и напишем, ровесник, такое,
что отцами-солдатами будут гордится сыны. 
Ну, а кто не вернётся? Кому долюбить не придётся?
Ну, а кто в сорок первом первою пулей сражён?
Зарыдает ровесница, мать на пороге забьётся,-
у погодков моих ни стихов, ни покоя, ни жён. 
Кто вернётся - долюбит? Нет! Сердца на это не хватит,
и не надо погибшим, чтоб живые любили за них.
Нет мужчины в семье - нет детей, нет хозяина в хате.
Разве горю такому помогут рыданья живых? 
Нас не нужно жалеть, ведь и мы никого б не жалели.
Кто в атаку ходил, кто делился последним куском,
Тот поймёт эту правду,- она к нам в окопы и щели
приходила поспорить ворчливым, охрипшим баском. 
Пусть живые запомнят, и пусть поколения знают
эту взятую с боем суровую правду солдат.
И твои костыли, и смертельная рана сквозная,
и могилы над Волгой, где тысячи юных лежат,-
это наша судьба, это с ней мы ругались и пели,
подымались в атаку и рвали над Бугом мосты. 
...Нас не нужно жалеть, ведь и мы никого б не жалели,
Мы пред нашей Россией и в трудное время чисты.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yen5q86_YZw 
"Место встречи изменить нельзя" Жеглов поёт песню А. Вертинского.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.16  *Она была во всём права...*
Песня М. Анчарова   *Она была во всем права - 
И даже в том, что сделала. 
А он сидел, дышал едва, 
И были губы белые. 
И были черные глаза,* 
И были руки синие. 
И были черные глаза 
Пустынными пустынями.
Пустынный двор жестоких лет, 
Пустырь, фонарь и улица. 
И переулок, как скелет, 
И дом подъездом жмурится. 
И музыка ее шагов 
Схлестнулась с подворотнею, 
И музыка ее шагов - 
Таблеткой приворотною. 
И стала пятаком луна, 
Подруга полумесяца, 
Когда потом ушла она, 
А он решил повеситься. 
И шантажом гремела ночь, 
Улыбочкой приправленным. 
И шантажом гремела ночь, 
И пустырем отравленным. 
  И лестью падала трава, 
И местью встала выросшей. 
И ото всех его бравад 
Остался лишь пупырышек. 
Сезон прошел, прошел другой - 
И снова снег на паперти. 
Сезон прошел, прошел другой - 
Звенит бубенчик капелькой.
И заоконная метель, 
И лампа - желтой дынею. 
А он все пел, все пел, все пел, 
Наказанный гордынею. 
Наказан скупостью своей, 
Устал себя оправдывать. 
Наказан скупостью своей 
И страхом перед правдою. 
Устал считать улыбку злом, 
А доброту-смущением. 
Устал считать себя козлом 
Любого отпущения. 
Двенадцать падает. 
Пора! Дорога в темень шастает.
Двенадцать падает.Пора! 
Забудь меня, глазастого!

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Akk0ck5qDZ8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlbVt9hFvSQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWbDiIpYqks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2qbey2Jt5w  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97h7FjSEC0Q    *Бабье лето* 
Стихи *И. Кохановского* 
Клёны выкрасили город 
  Колдовским каким-то цветом.
  Это скоро, это скоро
  Бабье лето, бабье лето.
   Это скоро, это скоро
   Бабье лето, бабье лето. 
Что так быстро тают листья,
Ничего мне непонятно.
А я ловлю, как эти листья,
Наши даты, наши даты. 
А я кружу напропалую
С самой ветренной из женщин,
А я давно искал такую, 
И не больше, и не меньше. 
Только вот ругает мама,
Что меня ночами нету.
Что я слишком часто пьяный
Бабьим летом, бабьим летом. 
А я забыл, когда был дома,
Спутал ночи и рассветы.
Это омут, ох это омут - 
Бабье лето, бабье лето.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LpDloTUx30  *Романс*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA0rvupjseE 
"Эй, шофёр, вези в Бутырский..."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54yxgBgzHSE 
Дуэт Прохора Шаляпина и Дианы Гурцкой с песней Владимира Высoцкого "Баллада о любви" на фз6

----------


## Lampada

Высoцкий в роли Глеба Жеглова  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2kocOsqzFU
Группа Любэ 
Атас! 
Глеб Жеглов и Володя Шарапов 
   За столом засиделись не зря 
   Глеб Жеглов и Володя Шарапов 
   Ловят банду и главаря  
   Расцвела буйным цветом малина 
   Разухабилась разная тварь 
   Хлеба нет, а полно гуталина 
   Да глумится горбатый главарь  
   Атас! Веселей, рабочий класс 
   Атас!  Танцуйте, мальчики, любите девочек 
   Атас! Пускай запомнят нынче нас 
   Малина ягода атас 
   Атас! Атас! Атас! Атас! Атас! Атас! Атас!  
   До утра не погаснет окошко 
   Глеб Жеглов и Володя не спят 
   Пресловутая Черная кошка 
   Забоится наших ребят  
   Глеб Жеглов и Володя Шарапов 
   Заслужили в боях ордена 
   После мирного дня трудового 
   Будь спокойна, родная страна  
Атас! Веселей, рабочий класс 
   Атас!  Танцуйте, мальчики, любите девочек 
   Атас! Пускай запомнят нынче нас 
   Малина ягода. Атас! 
   Атас! Атас! Атас! Атас! Атас! Атас! Атас!

----------


## BappaBa

В этот день 27 лет назад умер Высoцкий. Сегодня буду слушать только его.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXZf9Vq04oo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-JQactox28 http://youtube.com/watch?v=fx2CEzUmgGU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDEDmlwaVdg  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7gFegrKQWU  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=980.06   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 - в исполнении Егора Летова    *БЕЛОЕ БЕЗМОЛВИЕ* 
Все года, и века, и эпохи подряд
Всё стремится к теплу от морозов и вьюг.
Почему ж эти птицы на север летят,
Если птицам положено только на юг? 
Слава им не нужна и величие.
Вот под крыльями кончится лёд —
И найдут они счастие птичее
Как награду за дерзкий полет! 
Что же нам не жилось, что же нам не спалось?
Что нас выгнало в путь по высокой волне?
Нам сиянье пока наблюдать не пришлось, —
Это редко бывает — сиянья в цене. 
Тишина. Только чайки — как молнии, —
Пустотой мы их кормим из рук.
Но наградою нам за безмолвие
Обязательно будет звук! 
Как давно снятся нам только белые сны —
Все иные оттенки снега занесли.
Мы ослепли — темно от такой белизны, —
Но прозреем от чёрной полоски земли. 
Наши горла отпустит молчание,
Наша слабость растает как тень, —
И наградой за ночи отчаянья
Будет вечный полярный день! 
Север! Воля, надежда, страна без границ.
Снег без грязи — как долгая жизнь без вранья.
Воронье нам не выклюет глаз из глазниц —
Потому что не водится здесь воронья. 
Кто не верил в дурные пророчества,
В снег не лёг ни на миг отдохнуть,
Тем наградою за одиночество
Должен встретиться кто-нибудь!

----------


## Lampada

На коне Высoцкий:_  "Всех перестреляю!"_

----------


## Lampada

А. Пушкин
(Из "Дон Жуана") 
Дон Гуан
... я не монах - 
У ваших ног прощенья умоляю. 
Дона Анна   
О боже! встаньте, встаньте... Кто же вы? 
Дон Гуан
Несчастный, жертва страсти безнадежной. 
Дона Анна
О боже мой! и здесь, при этом гробе! Подите прочь. 
Дон Гуан
Минуту, Дона Анна, Одну минуту! 
Дона Анна
Если кто взойдет!.. 
Дон Гуан
Решетка заперта. Одну минуту! 
Дона Анна
Ну? что? чего вы требуете? 
Дон Гуан
Смерти. О пусть умру сейчас у ваших ног, 
Пусть бедный прах мой здесь же похоронят 
Не подле праха, милого для вас, 
Не тут - не близко - дале где-нибудь, 
Там - у дверей - у самого порога, 
Чтоб камня моего могли коснуться 
Вы легкою ногой или одеждой, 
Когда сюда, на этот гордый гроб 
Пойдете кудри наклонять и плакать. 
Дона Анна
Вы не в своем уме. 
Дон Гуан
Или желать Кончины, Дона Анна, знак безумства? 
Когда б я был безумец, я б хотел 
В живых остаться, я б имел надежду 
Любовью нежной тронуть ваше сердце; 
Когда б я был безумец, я бы ночи 
Стал провождать у вашего балкона, 
Тревожа серенадами ваш сон, 
Не стал бы я скрываться, я напротив 
Старался быть везде б замечен вами; 
Когда б я был безумец, я б не стал 
Страдать в безмолвии... 
Дона Анна
И так-то вы Молчите? 
Дон Гуан
Случай, Дона Анна, случай 
Увлек меня. - 
Не то вы б никогда 
Моей печальной тайны не узнали.

----------


## Lampada

*ПЕРЕД АТАКОЙ* 
Стихотворение - *Семён Гудзенко*  
Когда на смерть идут, - поют,
а перед этим можно плакать.
Ведь самый страшный час в бою -
час ожидания атаки.
Снег минами изрыт вокруг
и почернел от пыли минной.
Разрыв - и умирает друг.
И, значит, смерть проходит мимо.
Сейчас настанет мой черёд,
За мной одним идёт охота.
Ракеты просит небосвод
и вмёрзшая в снега пехота.
Мне кажется, что я магнит,
что я притягиваю мины.
Разрыв - и лейтенант хрипит.
И смерть опять проходит мимо.
Но мы уже не в силах ждать.
И нас ведёт через траншеи
окоченевшая вражда,
штыком дырявящая шеи.
Бой был коротким. А потом
глушили водку ледяную,
и выковыривал ножом
из-под ногтей я кровь чужую.

----------


## Lampada

*Знаки Зодиака* 
Неправда, над нами не бездна, не мрак -
Каталог наград и возмездий.
Любуемся мы на ночной Зодиак,
На вечное танго созвездий. 
   Глядим, запрокинули головы вверх,
   В безмолвие, тайну и вечность.
   Там трассы судеб и мгновенный наш век
   Отмечены в виде невидимых вех,
   Что могут хранить и беречь нас. 
Горячий нектар в холода февралей,
Как сладкий елей вместо грога:
Льет звёздную воду чудак "Водолей"
В бездонную пасть "Козерога". 
   Вселенский поток и извилист, и крут,
   Окрашен то ртутью, то кровью.
   Но, вырвавшись с мартовской мглою из пут,
   Могучие "Рыбы" на нерест плывут
   По млечным протокам к верховью. 
Декабрьский "Стрелец" отстрелялся вконец,
Он мается, копья ломая.
И может без страха резвиться "Телец"
На светлых урочищах мая. 
   Из августа изголодавшийся "Лев"
   Глядит на "Овена" в апреле.
   В июнь к "Близнецам" свои руки воздев,
   Нежнейшие девы созвездия "Дев"
   "Весы" превратили в качели. 
Лучи световые пробились сквозь мрак,
Как нить Ариадны, конкретны,
Но и "Скорпион", и таинственный "Рак"
От нас далеки и безвредны. 
   На свой Зодиак человек не роптал,
   Да звёздам страшна ли опала?!
   Он эти созвездия с неба достал,
   Оправил он их в драгоценный металл,
   И тайна доступною стала.

----------


## Lampada

*Не заманишь меня на эстрадный концерт*,
    Ни на западный фильм о ковбоях:
    Матч финальный на первенство СССР -
    Мне сегодня болеть за обоих! 
        Так прошу: не будите меня поутру -
        Не проснусь по гудку и сирене,-
        Я болею давно, а сегодня - помру
        На Центральной спортивной арене. 
    Буду я помирать - вы снесите меня
    До агонии и до конвульсий
    Через западный сектор, потом на коня -
    И несите до паузы в пульсе. 
        Но прошу: не будите меня на ветру -
        Не проснусь как Джульетта на сцене,-
        Все равно я сегодня возьму и умру
        На Центральной спортивной арене. 
    Пронесите меня, чтоб никто ни гугу:
    Кто-то умер - ну что ж, всё в порядке,-
    Закопайте меня вы в центральном кругу,
    Или нет - во вратарской площадке! 
        ...Да, лежу я в центральном кругу на лугу,
        Шлю проклятья Виленеву Пашке,-
        Но зато - по мне все футболисты бегут,
        Словно раньше по телу мурашки. 
    Вижу я всё развитие быстрых атак,
    Уличаю голкипера в фальши,-
    Вижу всё - и теперь не кричу как дурак:
    Мол, на мыло судью или дальше... 
        Так прошу: не будите меня поутру,
        Глубже чем на полметра не ройте,-
        А не то я вторичною смертью помру -
        Будто дважды погибший на фронте.

----------


## Lampada

*Как всё, как это было...*  
Как всё, как это было
И в кулисах, и в вокзалах, -
Ты, как будто бы банное мыло,
Устранялась и ускользала. 
Перепутаны все мои думы
И замотаны паутиной...
Лезу я, словно нищие в сумы,
За полтиной и за рутиной. 
Ох вы, думушки, ох, мыслишки,
Ох вы, кумушки и невесты,
Не везло нам с тобой в наслышках,
Не поверилось, экий бес ты. 
Только вербы и льны, только бани,
Только светлые дни или луны...
Здесь прибежище твоё, Таня!
Так пропойте ей аллилую! 
Так пропойтесь ей, злые песни,
Отзвучите ей, все кантаты,
Гимны добрые или вести
Чаще в голову лезьте для Тани.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/cgi/play.cgi ... &format=ra  
Слова - Ахилл Левинтон 
Стою я раз на стреме, держуся за карман,
И вдруг ко мне подходит незнакомый мне граждан.
Он говорит мне тихо: "Куда бы нам пойти,
Где можно было б лихо нам время провести?" 
А я ему отвечаю: такие, мол, дела -
Последнюю малину забили мусора.
А он говорит: "В Марселе такие кабаки,
Какие там девчонки, какие бардаки! 
     Там девочки танцуют голые, там дамы в соболях,
     Лакеи носят вина, а воры носят фрак." 
Он предложил мне денег и жемчуга стакан,
Чтоб я ему передал советского завода план.
Мы сдали того субчика властям НКВД,
С тех пор его по тюрьмам я не встречал нигде. 
Меня благодарили власти, жал руку прокурор,
А после посадили под усиленный надзор.
С тех пор, друзья и братцы, одну имею цель -
Чтоб как-нибудь пробраться в этот солнечный Марсель, 
     Где девочки танцуют голые, где дамы в соболях,
     Лакеи носят вина, а воры носят фрак.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zw2AEl3x5I http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.05 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 
Автор слов неизвестен.  *Суд идет и вот процесс кончается*,
И судья выносит приговор,
И чему-то хитро улыбается,
Незнакомый толстый прокурор. 
Прокурор потребовал расстрела,
Тихий шум по залу там прошел,
Я тебя искал в том зале белом,
Но тебя в том зале не нашел. 
Я сижу в "Ростовской", ненаглядная,
Скоро нас погонят в лагеря,
Но скажу тебе я ненаглядная,
Что сижу я видимо зазря. 
Приморили ВОХРы, приморили,
Загубили волюшку мою,
Вороные кудри поседели,
Я у края пропасти стою.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vulLm6iJieU  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JzqSCXmJRE  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/my ... e-koni.ram    *Мы древние, испытанные кони.*
Победоносцы ездили на нас,
И не один великий богомаз
Нам золотил копыта на иконе. 
И рыцарь-пес и рыцарь благородный
Хребты нам гнули тяжестию лат.
Один из наших, самый сумасбродный,
Однажды ввёз Калигулу в сенат.

----------


## Lampada

Документальный фильм  
Первая часть  (66 минут)  http://rutube.ru/tracks/169233.html?v=d ... d5e571b1b6  
Третья часть (58:39 минут)  http://rutube.ru/tracks/169299.html?v=0 ... c370e8fbc3

----------


## Lampada

Последняя дорога Владимира Высoцкого  http://youtube.com/watch?v=UwW5kDZbMUs

----------


## Lampada

Из последнего концерта.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=B_Vn3FPmzoI

----------


## Lampada

Последнее интервью http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW4ed3QL5DM

----------


## Lampada

Интервью с болгарским журналисткой:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=RFNkuTtGqVg 
Монолог Гамлета (перевод - Борис Пастернак) http://youtube.com/watch?v=4dT2vEBU170 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXnhtUOylcc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaLA-rcorco  
Быть или не быть - вот в чём вопрос.
Достойно ли терпеть безропотно позор судьбы
Иль нужно оказать сопротивленье?
Восстать, вооружиться, победить
Или погибнуть, умереть, уснуть?
И знать, что этим обрываешь цепь сердечных мук
И тысячи лишений, присущих телу!
Это ли не цель, что всем желанна -
Умереть, уснуть, уснуть?
И видеть сны?..
Вот и ответ.
Какие ж сны в том смертном сне приснятся,
Когда покров земного чувства снят?!
Вот и разгадка.
Вот что удлиняет несчастьям нашим жизнь на столько лет!
А то кто снес бы ложное величье правителей,
Невежество вельмож, всеобщее притворство,
Невозможность излить себя, несчастную любовь
И призрачность заслуг в глазах ничтожеств -
Когда так просто сводит все концы удар кинжала!
Кто бы согласился, кряхтя, под ношей жизненной плестись,
Когда бы неизвестность после смерти,
Боязнь страны, откуда ни один не возвращался,
Не склоняла воли -
Мириться лучше со знакомым злом,
Чем бегством к незнакомому стремиться!..
Так всех нас в трусов превращает мысль,
И вянет, как цветок, решимость наша
В бесплодье умственного тупика,
Так погибают замыслы с размахом,
В начале обещавшие успех,
От промедленья долгого!
Но тише,
Тише,
Тише....

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1663.25  
Слова Бориса Слуцкого.   _Памяти поэта Михаила Кульчицкого_  *Давайте после драки помашем кулаками.*
 Не только пиво-раки мы ели и лакали.
 Нет, назначались сроки, готовились в бои,
 Готовились в пророки товарищи мои. 
 Сейчас всё это странно,
 Звучит всё это глупо.
 В пяти соседних странах
 Зарыты наши трупы.
 И мрамор лейтенантов -
 Фанерный монумент -
 Венчанье тех талантов,
 Развязка тех легенд. 
 За наши судьбы личные,
 За нашу славу общую,
 За ту строку отличную,
 Что мы искали ощупью,
 За то, что не испортили
 Ни песню мы, ни стих,
 Давайте выпьем, мертвые,
За (Во?) здравие живых!

----------


## Scorpio

Интересно, что последнюю песню Высoцкий пел. Автор слов, насколько помню -- точно не он. То ли Борис Слуцкий, то ли Михаил Кульцичкий.

----------


## Lampada

> Интересно, что последнюю песню Высoцкий пел. Автор слов, насколько помню -- точно не он. То ли Борис Слуцкий, то ли Михаил Кульцичкий.

 Да, стихотворение Бориса Слуцкого, посвящено памяти Михаила Кульчицкого.  http://www.litera.ru/stixiya/authors/sl ... draki.html 
Спасибо, Scorpio!  Я не обратила внимания на подзаголовок "Песни в соавторстве".

----------


## Lampada

Звуковая дорожка документального фильма «Ильф и Петров» 
Читает ВВ 
1. В тот вечер мы прощались так, как прощались все эти годы... ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/01/0 ... 125_01.mp3 
2. План задуманного Петровым романа "Мой друг Ильф" сохранился. Вот он...  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/01/0 ... 125_02.mp3 
3.  В то жаркое долгое лето 1927-го года к ним пришло главное событие их жизни...  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/01/0 ... 125_03.mp3

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXsqtn9pgLc 
http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1239.13 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 356_07.mp3 
 (исполняется с *К. Ласкари*)   *Дорога сломала степь напополам*,
       И неясно, где конец пути, -
       По дороге мы идём по разным сторонам
       И не можем её перейти. 
       По дороге мы идём по разным сторонам
       И не можем её перейти. 
       Сколько зим этот путь продлится?
       Кто-то должен рискнуть - решиться...
       Надо нам поговорить - перекрёсток недалёк, -
       Перейди, если мне невдомёк! 
       Дорога, дорога поперёк земли -
       Поперёк судьбы глубокий след, -
       Многие уже себе попутчиков нашли
       Ненадолго, а спутников - нет. 
       Многие уже себе попутчиков нашли
       Ненадолго, а спутников - нет. 
       Промелькнёт как беда ухмылка,
       Разведёт навсегда развилка...
       Где же нужные слова, кто же первый их найдёт?
       Я опять прозевал переход. 
       Река! - избавленье послано двоим, -
       Стоит только руку протянуть...
       Но опять, опять на разных палубах стоим, -
       Подскажите же нам что-нибудь! 
       Но опять, опять на разных палубах стоим, -
       Подскажите же нам что-нибудь! 
       Волжский ветер, хмельной и вязкий,
       Шепчет в уши одной подсказкой:
       Время мало - торопись и не жди конца пути, -
       Кто же первый рискнёт перейти?! 
       Кто же первый рискнёт перейти?!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ya-na-vidu-i.ram   *Я на виду - и действием, и взглядом*
       Я выдаю присутствие своё.
       Нат Пинкертон и Шерлок Холмс - старьё!
       Спокойно спите, люди: Гусев рядом! 
       Мой метод прост: сажусь на хвост и не слезаю.
       Преступник - это на здоровом теле прыщик, -
       И я мерзавцу о себе напоминаю:
       Я здесь - я вот он, - на то я сыщик! 
       Волнуются преступнички,
       Что сыщик не безлик, -
       И оставляют, субчики,
       Следочки на приступочке,
       Шифровочки на тумбочке, -
       Достаточно улик. 
       Работу строю по системе четкой:
       Я не скрываюсь, не слежу тайком, -
       И пострадавший будет с кошельком,
       Ну а преступник будет за решеткой. 
       Идет преступник на отчаянные трюки,
       Ничем не брезгует, на подкуп тратит тыщи, -
       Но я ему уже заламываю руки:
       Я здесь - я вот он, - на то я сыщик! 
       Волнуются преступнички,
       Что сыщик не безлик, -
       И оставляют, субчики,
       Следочки на приступочке,
       Шифровочки на тумбочке, -
       Достаточно улик. 
       Вот я иду уверенной походкой:
       Пусть знает враг - я в план его проник!
       Конец один - преступник за решёкой:
       Его сам Гусев взял за воротник!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ_-I9zKq_c  (субтитры) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjXlKNOPLX8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhdW6hijPUs 
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 356_07.mp3   *Че-чёт-ка*  *Всё, что тривиально,*
       И всё, что банально,
       Что равно и прямо
       Пропорцианально, -
       Всё это корежит
       Чечётка калечит,
       Нам нервы тревожит
       Чёт-нечет, чёт-нечет! 
       В забитые уши
       Врывается чётко,
       В сонливые души -
       Лихая чечётка.
       В чечёточный спринт
       Не берём тех, кто сыт, мы!
       Чёт-нечет, чёт-нечет -
       Ломаются ритмы! 
       Брэк:
            барабан, тамтам, трещотка, -
       Где
          полагается - там чечётка.
       Брак
           не встречается, темп рвёт и мечет
       Брэк!..
              Чёт-нечет!
       Жжёт
           нам подошвы, потолок трепещет!
       Чёт!..
             Нечет! 
       Эй, кто там грозит мне!
       Эй, кто мне перечит,
       В замедленном ритме
       О чём-то лепечет?!
       Сейчас перестанет, -
       Его изувечит
       Ритмический танец -
       Чёт-нечет, чёт-нечет! 
       Кровь гонит по жилам
       Не крепкая водка -
       Всех заворожила
       Шальная чечётка.
       Замолкни, гитара, -
       Мурашки до жути!
       На чёт - два удара, -
       И чем чёрт не шутит! 
       Брэк:
            барабан, тамтам, трещотка, -
       Где
          полагается - там чечётка.
       Брак
           не встречается, темп рвёт и мечет
       Брэк!..
              Чёт-нечет!
       Жжёт
           нам подошвы, потолок трепещет!
       Чёт!..
             Нечет! 
       Спасайся кто может!
       А кто обезножит, -
       Утешься - твой час
       В ритме правильном прожит!
       Под брэк, человече,
       Расправятся плечи,
       И сон обеспечит -
       Чёт-нечет, чёт-нечет! 
       Изменится ваша
       Осанка, походка, -
       Вам тоже, папаша,
       Полезна чечётка!
       Не против кадрили
       Мы проголосуем -
       Но в пику могиле
       Чечётку станцуем! 
       Брэк:
            барабан, тамтам, трещотка, -
       Где
          полагается - там чечётка.
       Брэк
           не встречается, темп рвёт и мечет
       Брэк!..
              Чёт-нечет!
       Жжёт
           нам подошвы, потолок трепещет!
       Чёт!..
             Нечет!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "Мест не хватит, уж больно вы ловки..". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF6LqaUgpV0  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1238.20
? ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 356_03.mp3   
- *Мест не хватит - уж больно вы ловки*, -
Ну откудва вот такие взялись!
Что вы прёте!
- Да мы по путёвке!
- По путёвке? Пожалуйста! Плиз!.. 
Вы ж не туристы и не иностранцы -
Вам не проникнуть на наш пароход!
Что у вас? Что у вас? Что у вас, ей-богу?
- Песни и новые танцы, -
Этим товарам нельзя залежаться -
Столько людей с нетерпеньем их ждёт!
С нетерпеньем, с нетерпеньем,
С нетерпеньем их ждет.
Вы поверьте, с нетерпеньем...
С нетерпеньем?
С нетерпеньем их ждёт. 
- Ну куда вы спешите, ей-богу, -
Словно зельем каким опились!
- Мне местечко заказывал Гоголь.
- Сам Максимыч? Пожалуйста! Плиз!.. 
Вы ж не туристы, не иностранцы -
И не резиновый наш пароход!
Что у вас? Что у вас? Что у вас?
- Песни и новые танцы, -
Этим товарам нельзя залежаться -
Столько людей с нетерпеньем их ждёт!
С нетерпеньем...
С нетерпеньем?
С нетерпеньем...
С нетерпеньем?
С нетерпеньем их ждёт.
Вы поверьте, с нетерпеньем...
С нетерпеньем...
С нетерпеньем их ждёт. 
Знаете что, мало ли вас тут ходит всяких! Шляются, шляются. Все
заявляют, что они то - писатели, то - какие ещё. Мы вас не пустим! 
- Мест не будет! Броня остаётся!
Ожидается важный турист.
- Для рабочего класса найдётся?
- Это точно! Пожалуйста! Плиз!.. 
Не работяги вы, не иностранцы -
Вам не проникнуть на наш пароход!
Что у вас? Что у вас? Что у вас?
- Песни и новые танцы, -
Этим товарам нельзя залежаться -
Столько людей с нетерпеньем их ждёт!
Вы поверьте...
Что поверить?
С нетерпеньем...
С нетерпеньем...
С нетерпеньем их ждёт.
Умоляем...
Что умоляете?!
С нетерпеньем, с нетерпеньем их ждёт. 
Знаете что, ежли очень нетерпеливые, так надо было лететь самолетом. У нас еще автомобильный транспорт развивается, а вы ерундой занимаетесь тут! 
- Нет названья для вашей простойки, -
Зря вы, барышни, здесь собрались!
- Для крестьянства остались две койки?
- Есть крестьянство! Пожалуйста! Плиз!.. 
- Это шутке подобно - без шуток, -
Песни, танцы в пути задержать!
Без еды проживешь сорок суток,
А без музыки - вряд ли и пять. 
Вы ж не туристы и не иностранцы -
Укомплектованный наш пароход!
Что у вас? Что у вас? Что у вас, ей-богу?
- Песни и новые танцы, -
Этим товарам нельзя залежаться -
Столько людей с нетерпеньем их ждёт!
С нетерпеньем, с нетерпеньем,
С нетерпеньем их ждет.
Вы поверьте, с нетерпеньем...
Что "с нетерпеньем"?
С нетерпеньем их ждёт. 
- Вот народ упрямый, -
Все с нахрапу!
Ладно, лезьте прямо
Вверх по трапу, -
С вами будет веселее путь
И - лучше с музыкой тонуть!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Ты сидишь одиноко и смотришь... 
Принесли мне очень симпатичный сценарий один, трехчастевку. В двух словах - ну, грандиозно сделано. Просто такая потрясающая... Начинается нормально: девятнадцатый год, атака конная. И кажется, ну на этом все кончится. Значит, они порубят кого-то. И вдруг эскадронный командир входит в какой-то дом, открывается дверь, выходит женщина на крыльцо с ребенком с маленьким, поразительной красоты. Просто... И они все обалдели. Все, эти самые, солдатня, там, эскадрон... Ну, на этом все было кончено, весь бой. И они остались там, на этой мельнице все. И начинается... эта вся история разворачивается так. Приезжает более высокий командир, говорит:
"Где солдаты?" Нет, это новая совсем. Они говорят: "Не тут. Они там, на мельнице". "Каким образом?" - "А там, извините, женский вопрос. И вся солдатня, с командующим во главе, все находятся там. И мы тоже собираемся". "Как собираемся, а кони?", - "Кони в порядке..." Вот так вот все. В общем, начинаешь недоумевать, думаешь, ну что же они там. Она одна с ребенком. Думаешь, что они все с ней живут, что ли, коли там бабский вопрос. Они говорят: "Мы тоже... Наша очередь еще не пришла..." Ну да... 
..........................
...уже готовые лошади, уже уходить. Гармошка и играется казачья свадебная песня. Они ей поют. Это не свадьба, это просто уходят. Все, уже ничего не будет дальше. Играется песня. Но самая грандиозная деталь дальше - сидит один этот вот, отвергнутый. Сидит один на берегу, злой ужасно, но тоже в такт...
И когда подошел к нему второй человек, они уже уезжают, он сказал: "Эх, если б я знал бы те самые слова, какие я б ей сказал по-немецки. Неизвестно кто бы из нас..." И они уезжают. Она стоит и их прощает. Вот такая прекрасная...
Это есть, но пока не может он пробить никак, потому что они говорят, очень в начале нечистоплотные мысли возникают, что, мол, она что, со всеми спит выходит, со всем эскадроном? Половина фильма недоумевают, что, в общем, в принципе происходит. Но красивая история очень. Такая чистая. Очень красивая история. Мне нравится, что он сидит и тоже в такт... Ну, не может, конечно.
Он злой, все понятно.  *YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Ты сидишь одиноко и смотришь...*   *Ты cидишь одинoко и смотришь с тоской...* 
Ты сидишь одиноко и смотришь с тоской,
Как печально камин догорает,
Как в нём яркое пламя - то вспыхнет порой,
То внезапно oпять угасает. 
Наша жизнь, наша жизнь - это тoт же камин,
Где сгорают все лучшие грезы.
А проходит любовь - в сердце холод и дым,
На душе - лишь страданья и слёзы. 
Погоди ещё миг, и не будет огней,
Что тебя так ласкали и грели.
А останется груда дымящих углей,
Что еще дoгореть не успели.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJqPfpHTq9I http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5od_BN9W6Fg  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvrq1yLxhlY  (private)      
 "_Ну вот, эта песня посвящается Вадиму Туманову. Это после поездки, когда мы поехали... Когда вы поехали, я написал_..."   *В младенчестве нас матери пугали*,
      Суля за ослушание Сибирь, грозя рукой -
      Они в сердцах бранились - и едва ли
      Желали детям участи такой. 
      А мы пошли за так на четвертак, за ради Бога,
      В обход и напролом, и просто пылью по лучу...
      К каким порогам приведет дорога?
      В какую пропасть напоследок прокричу? 
      Мы Север свой отыщем без компаса -
      Угрозы матерей мы зазубрили как завет,
      И ветер дул, с костей сдувая мясо
      И радуя прохладою скелет. 
      Мольбы и стоны здесь не выживают -
      Хватaет и уносит их поземка и метель,
      Слова и слезы на лету смерзают,
      Лишь брань и пули достигают цель. 
      И мы пошли за так на четвертак, за ради Бога,
      В обход и напролом, и просто пылью по лучу...
      К каким порогам приведет дорога?
      В какую пропасть напоследок прокричу? 
      Про все писать - не выдержит бумага,
      Все - в прошлом, ну а прошлое - былье и трын-трава,
      Не раз нам кости перемыла драга -
      В нас, значит, было золото, братва! 
      Но чуден звон души моей помина,
      И белый день белей, и ночь черней, и суше снег,
      И мерзлота надежней формалина
      Мой труп на память схоронит навек. 
      А мы пошли за так на четвертак, за ради Бога,
      В обход и напролом...
      К каким порогам приведет дорога?
      В какую пропасть напоследок прокричу? 
      Я на воспоминания не падок,
      Но если занесла судьба - гляди и не тужи:
      Мы здесь подохли - вон он, тот распадок,-
      Нас выгребли бульдозеров ножи. 
      Здесь мы прошли за так на четвертак, за ради Бога,
      В обход и напролом, и просто пылью по лучу...
      К каким порогам привела дорога...
      В какую ж пропасть напоследок прокричу?

----------


## Lampada

Высoцкий и его поездка на острова Полинезии: ссылка

----------


## Lampada

Встреча с ВСВ в театре http://strahov-art.ru:8022/WWW/Video/vi ... _teatr.avi

----------


## Lampada

::   Высoцкий - 24/7:  http://www.101.ru/?an=channel&channel=28878
Как приятно прочитать отзывы: 
 " 13.12.07 Ronald Gebhardt - Netherlands:    _This is the reason intrnet has been invented!!! Thank you for this station. His music never ceases tot amaze me and to transport me to Russia, no matter how far away it in reality is_. " 
"11.12.07 | barmaley (Не наш ли это Бармалей? ) _Высoцкий forever_" 
"03.12.07 | ATAMAH  _Огромнейшее спасибо команде 101.ру за такой подарок! 
разве это не поразительно, что один-единственный человек может заполнить своим творчеством целый вещательный канал? Вечная слава Володе, и процветания для 101_.ру!!!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAbhZZGiFr4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ijziMnD3E  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1201.11    *Про первые ряды* 
Была пора - я рвался в первый ряд, 
И это всё от недопониманья. 
Но с некоторых пор сажусь назад: 
Там, впереди, как в спину автомат - 
Тяжёлый взгляд, недоброе дыханье.  
Может, сзади и не так красиво, 
Но намного шире кругозор, 
Больше и разбег, и перспектива, 
И ещё - надежность и обзор.  
Кругом глазищ числом до десяти, 
Как дуло на мишень, но на живую. 
Затылок мой от взглядов не спасти, 
И сзади так удобно нанести 
Обиду или рану ножевую.  
Может, сзади и не так красиво, 
Но намного шире кругозор, 
Больше и разбег, и перспектива, 
И ещё - надёжность и обзор.  
Мне вреден первый ряд, и говорят, 
(От мыслей этих я в ненастье ною) - 
Уж лучше - где теплей (темней)в последний ряд. 
Отсюда больше нет пути назад 
И за спиной стоит стена стеною.  
Может, сзади и не так красиво, 
Но намного шире кругозор, 
Больше и разбег, и перспектива, 
И ещё - надёжность и обзор.  
И пусть хоть реки утекут воды, 
Пусть будут в пух засалены перины - 
До лысин, до седин, до бороды 
Не выходите в первые ряды 
И не стремитесь в примы-балерины.  
Может, сзади и не так красиво, 
Но намного шире кругозор, 
Больше и разбег, и перспектива, 
И ещё - надёжность и обзор.  
Надежно сзади, но бывают дни - 
Я говорю себе, что выйду червой. 
Не стоит вечно пребывать в тени. 
С последним рядом долго не тяни, 
А постепенно пробивайся в первый.  
Может сзади и не так красиво, 
Но намного шире кругозор, 
Больше и разбег, и перспектива, 
И ещё надёжность и обзор.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HP-7iu2GIE  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=888.20 http://archives.kgsu.ru/images/stori... neft&#39;.mp3 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 378_05.mp3   *Тюменская нефть*  
Один чудак из партии геологов
Сказал мне, вылив грязь из сапога:
"Послал же бог на головы нам олухов!
Откуда нефть — когда кругом тайга? 
И деньги в прорву!.. Лучше бы на тыщи те
Построить ресторан на берегу.
Вы ничего в Тюмени не отыщете —
В болото вы вгоняете деньгу!" 
И шлю депеши в центр из Тюмени я:
Дела идут, всё боле-менее!..
Мол роем землю, но пока у многих мнение,
Что меньше "более" у нас, а больше "менее". 
А мой рюкзак —
Пустой на треть.
"А с нефтью как?" —
"Да будет нефть!" 
Давно прошли открытий эпидемии
И с лихорадкой поисков борьба, 
И дали заключенье в Академии:
В Тюмени с нефтью "полная труба"! 
Нет бога нефти здесь — перекочую я,
Раз бога нет — не будет короля!..
Но только вот нутром и носом чую я,
Что подо мной не мёртвая земля! 
И шлю депеши в центр из Тюмени я:
Дела идут, всё боле-менее!.. 
Мне отвечают, что у них такое мнение,
Что меньше "более" у них, а больше "менее".  
Пустой рюкзак —
Исчезла снедь...
"А с нефтью как?" —
"Да будет нефть!" 
И нефть пошла! Мы, по болотам рыская,
Не на пол-литру выиграли спор — 
Тюмень, Сибирь, земля ханты-мансийская
Сквозила нефтью из открытых пор. 
Моряк, с которым столько переругано, —
Не помню уж, с какого корабля, —
Всё перепутал и кричал испуганно:
"Земля! Глядите, братики, земля!" 
И шлю депеши в центр из Тюмени я:
Дела идут, всё боле-менее,
Мне не поверили, и оставалось мнение, 
Что — меньше "более" у нас, а больше "менее"...  
Но подан знак: 
Бурите здесь! 
"А с нефтью как?" —
"Да будет нефть!" 
И бил фонтан и рассыпался искрами,
При свете их я Бога увидал:
По пояс голый, он с двумя канистрами
Холодный душ из нефти принимал. 
И ожила земля, и помню ночью я
На той земле танцующих людей...
Я счастлив, что, превысив полномочия,
Мы взяли риск — и вскрыли вены ей!  
Я шлю депеши в центр — из Тюмени я:
Дела идут, всё боле-менее,
Что — прочь сомнения, что — есть месторождение, 
Что — больше "более" у нас, а меньше "менее"...  
Так я узнал:
Бог нефти — есть,
И он сказал:
"Да будет нефть!"  
Депешами не простучался в двери я,
А вот канистры в цель попали, в цвет:
Одну принёс под двери недоверия,
Другую внёс в высокий кабинет. 
Один чудак из партии геологов
Сказал мне, вылив грязь из сапога:
"Послал же бог на головы нам олухов!
Откуда нефть — когда кругом тайга?" 
И шлю депеши в центр из Тюмени я:
Дела идут, всё боле-менее, 
Что — прочь сомнения, что — есть месторождение,
Что — больше "более" у нас, а меньше "менее"...  
Так я узнал:
Бог нефти — есть, 
И он сказал: 
"Да будет нефть!"

----------


## Lampada

Высoцкий. (Биография)
Новиков Владимир Иванович.  http://vysotskiy.lit-info.ru/vysotskiy/ ... ckij-1.htm

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNc0xSedDJ4  *Лирическая* 
Поют *Диана Арбенина* и *Евгений Дятлов*

----------


## Lampada

Творчество Владимира Высoцкого  http://www.erudition.ru/referat/printre ... 582_1.html - реферат  Людмила Тoменчук. Песни Высoцкого. Приподнимаем занавес за краешек.

----------


## Lampada

*Любим, почитаем, помним* http://youtube.com/watch?v=dBH2jzhxX18

----------


## Lampada

"Место встречи изменить нельзя" http://youtube.com/watch?v=rc5363CBNLo

----------


## Lampada

VV Tribute  http://youtube.com/watch?v=0JRSOcbaaGQ

----------


## Puma

Приветствую всех поклонников творчества Владимира Высoцкого!

----------


## Puma



----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4F4QDYQimI http://rutube.ru/tracks/529995.html?v=f ... d851a5c7ac  *НТВ* 
25.01.2008  
"Сегодня Владимиру Высoцкому исполнилось бы 70 лет. В его арсенале за 42 года накопилось более 700 песен и стихов, десятки ролей в фильмах и на сцене.  
О том, кто стал символом целого поколения,  корреспондент НТВ Александр Калинин.  
Если правило артист жив, пока его помнят и правда действует, то Владимир Высoцкий живее всех живых. В музыкальном магазине его песни на 14-и, 22-х и даже 32-х дисках. И это не просто сборник, а полное собрание сочинений. Одним словом классика.  
Высoцкий в российской песне, как Пушкин в российской поэзии  наше все. Но если Александр Сергеевич  это, конечно, книги, то Владимир Семенович  естественно, магнитные катушки и с поправкой на время  компакт диски. Но это как раз тот случай, когда главное не форма, а содержание.  
Его песни 40-летней давности здесь ставят чаще, чем современные хиты, и, кажется, закон шоу-бизнеса ему нипочем. Ведь ничего нового под брендом Высoцкий  уже давно не выходит, а его брали, берут и, похоже, будут брать на зависть современной эстраде.  
Максим Захаров, менеджер по продажам музыкального магазина: Какой-нибу дь новый альбом продается буквально месяц и потом затишье. А через год они вообще уже никому не нужны, и в лучшем случае за ними приходят раз в неделю. А диски Высoцкого ежедневно и по несколько раз в день его покупают.  
Русский музыкант советского периода, актер, поэт, прозаик... Но все эти шаблонные определения как-то не вяжутся с личностью Высoцкого. Для нескольких поколений россиян он, прежде всего Гамлет, Глеб Жеглов. А еще человек, из-за которого в 70-е на катушечный магнитофон тратили всю зарплату, чтобы только услышать песни с надрывом.  
Теперь вокруг катушек с его песнями создают музей. Самарский центр Высoцкого  один из многих. Но только здесь есть гитара, на которой в 1974 музыкант играл в Дамбае и его первая персональная афиша, датированная 1967 годом.  
Михаил Трифонов, президент Центра-музея Высoцкого: Впервые в городе Куйбышеве Владимир Высoцкий выступил на аудитории, 6 тысяч человек  один концерт.  
В Краснодарском музее  своя гордость. Здесь доказали: любви к Высoцкому все возрасты покорны. Для местных школьников он не просто поэт и музыкант, но и пример для подражания.  
Мне тоже захотелось научиться играть на гитаре, как и он песни петь,  делится мечтами юноша.  
Человек с гитарой  это тот образ, которому уже 27 лет. Трудно прибавить что-то новое. Каждый год, правда, находятся ранее неизданные фотографии и рукописи, но они лишь подтверждают: Высoцкий всегда был таким.  
На презентации нового фотоальбома его младший сын Никита уже в который раз благодарит пришедших за внимание и как всегда скромно приуменьшает славу отца.  
Никита Высoцкий, сын Владимира Высoцкого: Классиком человек становится в день своего столетнего юбилея. Владимиру Семеновичу  70. Он еще такой молодой человек для классика. Не знаю, Пушкин ли он, но он *Высoцкий*.  
Сегодня ему бы исполнилось 70 лет. В честь юбилея в подмосковной Дубне и Самаре открыли очередные памятники Высоцкoму. А вот самый главный постамент  на могиле поэта мог быть совсем другим.  
Марина Влади хотела, чтобы надгробие на Ваганьковском кладбище стал осколок метеорита. Именно с отколовшимся куском звезды она всегда сравнивала своего мужа."  http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/125089/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqdxqJri9vs http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/172.htm  (Аудио:  кликнить на синюю нотку справа от названия песни).
Музыка Г. Фиртич 
Поёт *Людмила Сенчина*   *Расскажи, дорогой... *   (из кинофильма "Вооружён и очень опасен") 
Расскажи, дорогой,
Что случилось с тобой,
Расскажи, дорогой, не таясь!
Может, всё потерял,
Проиграл, прошвырял?
Может, ангел-хранитель не спас? 
Или просто устал,
Или поздно стрелял?
Или спутал, бедняга, где верх и где низ?
В рай хотел? Это - верх.
Ах, чудак-человек!
Что поделать теперь? Улыбнись! 
Сколько славных парней, загоняя коней,
Рвутся в мир, где не будет ни злобы, ни лжи!
Неужели, чудак, ты собрался туда?
Что с тобой, дорогой, - расскажи! 
Может быть, дорогой,
Ты скакал за судьбой,
Умолял: «Подожди! Оглянись!»
Оглянулась она -
И стара, и страшна, -
Наплевать на неё - улыбнись! 
А беду, черт возьми,
Ты запей, задыми -
И ещё раз попробуй садись на коня!
Хоть на миг, на чуть-чуть
Ты её позабудь, -
Обними, если хочешь, меня! 
Сколько славных парней, загоняя коней,
Рвутся в мир, где не будет ни злобы, ни лжи!
Неужели, чудак, ты собрался туда?
Что с тобой, дорогой, - расскажи! 
Притомился - приляг,
Вся земля - для бродяг.
Целый век у тебя впереди.
А прервётся твой век -
Там, в земле, человек
Потеснится - давай, заходи! 
Отдохни, не спеши!
Сбрось всю тяжесть с души
За удачею лучше идти налегке!
Всё богатство души
Нынче стоит гроши -
Меньше глины и грязи в реке! 
Сколько славных парней, загоняя коней,
Рвутся в мир, где ни злобы, ни лжи, - лишь покой.
Если, милый чудак, доберёшься туда -
Не забудь обо мне, дорогой!

----------


## Lampada

*Каков был Высoцкий?*  
Интервью с *В. Золотухиным*:  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1064.10  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1064.12 
Интервью с *Г. Полокой*:   http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1198.11

----------


## Lampada

О спектакле "Гамлет": http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day2/00_0583_16_5.mp3
и песня на слова Бориса Пастернака    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy1NZw0JAqg       *Гамлет*  
Гул затих. Я вышел на подмостки.
Прислонясь к дверному косяку,
Я ловлю в далёком отголоске,
Что случится на моём веку. 
На меня наставлен сумрак ночи
Тысячью биноклей на оси.
Если только можно, Aвва Oтче,
Чашу эту мимо пронеси. 
Я люблю твой замысел упрямый
И играть согласен эту роль.
Но сейчас идёт другая драма,
И на этот раз меня уволь. 
Но продуман распорядок действий,
И неотвратим конец пути.
Я один, всё тонет в фарисействе.
Жизнь прожить - не поле перейти.

----------


## Puma

Дорогая Лампада! 
Большое спасибо за интересные ссылки, особенно -  на ТВ-программы о Высoцком! 
Не знала, что "Смерть поэта" и "Четыре встречи с Владимиром Высoцким" можно найти в полном варианте на youtube. 
Очень Вам за них благодарна! :)

----------


## Lampada

> Дорогая Лампада! 
> Большое спасибо за интересные ссылки, особенно -  на ТВ-программы о Высoцком! 
> Не знала, что "Смерть поэта" и "Четыре встречи с Владимиром Высoцким" можно найти в полном варианте на youtube. 
> Очень Вам за них благодарна!

  Пожалуйста, мне очень приятно, что Вы интересуетесь Высoцким и эта подборка Вам может пригодиться.    ::

----------


## Puma

Думаю, что и Вам лично эта подборка пригодилась бы еще больше, если бы начали делать плейкасты.  
Мне кажется, у Вас бы очень хорошо это получилось!

----------


## Lampada

> Думаю, что и Вам лично эта подборка пригодилась бы еще больше, если бы начали делать плейкасты. 
> Мне кажется, у Вас бы очень хорошо это получилось!

 Да, конечно. Может быть.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Молодой Володя  http://youtube.com/watch?v=3rDkY3rpBw4

----------


## Lampada

*Я приду по ваши души!* 
Документальный фильм с воспоминаниями о жизни и о творчестве Влaдимира Семенoвича Высoцкого.
Автор сценария и режиссер — Лилия Bьюгинa 
Документальный фильм с воспоминаниями о жизни и о творчестве Владимира Семеновича. 
Автор сценария и режиссер — Лилия Вьюгина. 
"Друг Высoцкого художник Михаил Шемякин вспоминает про совместные загулы в Париже... В фильме также используются фрагменты песен Высoцкого, отрывки из спектаклей и его архивные синхроны.
Сейчас уже довольно сложно понять, что значил и кем был для всего Советского Союза поэт и актер Владимир Высoцкий. Человек, ставший для своего поколения судьбой. Власти не жаловали его, поэтому стихи его не издавали и о нем самом писали мало. Зато по стране свободно ходили миллионы километров магнитных плёнок с его голосом.
Карьера его начиналась несчастливо, его никто не замечал. В начале 60-х, после окончания Школы-студии МХАТ, Высoцкий брался за любое предложение. Несколько месяцев играл в Театре Миниатюр, откуда был уволен с формулировкой "За полное отсутствие чувства юмора", вернулся на короткое время в театр имени Пушкина, снялся в кино в нескольких эпизодических ролях. Репетировал в театре "Современник", но в штат принят не был. Но если бы не было этой невостребованности, в 61 году не появилась бы его первая песня...
Летом 64-го года в жизни Владимира произошла встреча, определившая всю его дальнейшую судьбу. Друзья уговорили безработного актера показаться главному режиссеру Театра драмы и комедии на Таганке Юрию Петровичу Любимову. И буквально через год в судьбе Высoцкого наступает резкий поворот: он играет главные роли в театре, дает свои первые публичные концерты, тематика и жанр его песен расширяются. В фильме "Я родом из детства" они впервые звучат с киноэкрана. Затем в прокат выходит картина "Вертикаль". И тогда знакомый всем голос с магнитных лент наконец обретает зримый образ. В личной жизни Владимира Семеновича тоже происходят перемены: во время Московского кинофестиваля он знакомится с французской звездой Мариной Влади...
Высoцкий несколько раз попадет в реанимацию, в психиатрическую лечебницу, перенесет две клинических смерти... 
О Высoцком рассказывают: Никита Высoцкий (сын), Людмила Абрамова (вторая жена Высoцкого), Милош Форман, Юрий Любимов, Мария Розанова (вдова А. Синявского), Михаил Шемякин, Алексей Герман, Владислав Третьяк, Сева Новгородцев, Геннадий Гусев (бывший инструктор отдела культуры ЦК КПСС), Даниэль Ольбрыхский, Геннадий Полока, Иосиф Бродский (архивные съемки). Режиссер Милош Форман вспоминает про вечеринку в Голливуде, куда «пришла Марина Влaди с мужем, а после того, как он спел, ушел Высoцкий с женой»... Актер Даниэль Ольбрыхский рассказывает про первую поездку Высoцкого за границу, когда на таможне у него конфисковали гитару, объяснив, что она очень ценна для советского народа... Вспоминает про неснятый фильм «Венские каникулы», в котором должен был играть он сам, Высoцкий и Жерар Депардье. Друг Высoцкого художник Михаил Шемякин вспоминает про совместные загулы в Париже. В фильме также используются фрагменты песен Высoцкого, отрывки из спектаклей и его архивные синхроны. "  
(Первый канал. Эфир - 26 Января 2008.)  
Часть 1. http://youtube.com/watch?v=rHpaDZBmgZQ 
Часть 2. http://youtube.com/watch?v=dRg97uu4np0 
Часть 3. http://youtube.com/watch?v=vvQPrPb-rZ4 
Часть 4.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=N0M4C7r-eF0  
Часть 5.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=IpiBIylIFVc 
 Часть 6.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=AwBX1JKJZrM

----------


## Lampada

*Последний поцелуй* 
"_Фильм рассказывает об одной из самых красивых историй любви 20-го века. По мнению всех, кто был свидетелем отношений между знаменитой французской актрисой Мариной Влади и великим русским поэтом и актером Владимиром Высoцким, это была та необыкновенная любовь, о которой мы обычно читаем лишь в книгах. Фильм расскажет о мало известных страницах этого романа. Своими воспоминаниями в эксклюзивном интервью поделится и сама Марина Влади. Зрители увидят редкие документальные кадры с Владимиром Высoцким. О том, как это было, вспоминают: Иван Дыховичный, Александр Митта, Юрий Любимов, Никита Высoцкий. 
В фильм включены эксклюзивные кадры из моно-спектакля о Владимире Высoцком, который Марина Влади поставила недавно в Париже и в котором она рассказала историю своей любви. 
Авторы: Наталия Гугуева, Аркадий Коган_ " 
Часть 1:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=MxT8T244R3w 
Часть 2:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=uKanl5u7g60 
Часть 3:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=QltEvQxFMd0 
Часть 4:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=SkGYGZOD8pI 
Часть 5:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=AHl0pxtNdlY 
Часть 6:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=ohW49RVOe6Q

----------


## Lampada

*Палач* 
Когда я об стену разбил лицо и члены
И всё, что только было можно, произнёс,
Вдруг сзади тихое шептанье раздалось:
"Я умоляю вас, пока не трожьте вены. 
При ваших нервах и при вашей худобе
Не лучше ль чаю? Или огненный напиток?
Чем учинять членовредительство себе,
Оставьте что-нибудь нетронутым для пыток. —  
Он сказал мне. — Приляг,
Успокойся, не плачь, —
Он сказал, — я не враг,
Я — твой верный палач. 
Уж не за полночь — за три,
Давай отдохнём.
Нам ведь всё-таки завтра
Работать вдвоём". 
"Чем чёрт не шутит, что ж, — хлебну, пожалуй, чаю,
Раз дело приняло приятный оборот,
Но ненавижу я весь ваш палачий род —
Я в рот не брал вина за вас — и не желаю!" 
Он попросил: "Не трожьте грязное бельё.
Я сам к палачеству пристрастья не питаю.
Но вы войдите в положение моё —
Я здесь на службе состою, я здесь пытаю, 
Молчаливо, прости,
Счёт веду головам.
Ваш удел — не ахти,
Но завидую вам. 
Право, я не шучу,
Я смотрю делово:
Говори, что хочу,
Обзывай хоть кого. —  
Он был обсыпан белой перхотью, как содой,
Он говорил, сморкаясь в старое пальто. —
Приговорённый обладает, как никто,
Свободой слова, то есть подлинной свободой". 
И я избавился от острой неприязни
И посочувствовал дурной его судьбе.
Спросил он: "Как ведёте вы себя на казни?"
И я ответил: "Вероятно, так себе... 
Ах, прощенья прошу, —
Важно знать палачу,
Что, когда я вишу,
Я ногами сучу. 
Да у плахи сперва
Хорошо б подмели,
Чтоб, упавши, глава
Не валялась в пыли". 
Чай закипел, положен сахар по две ложки.
"Спасибо!" — "Что вы? Не извольте возражать!
Вам скрутят ноги, чтоб сученья избежать,
А грязи нет — у нас ковровые дорожки". 
Ах, да неужто ли подобное возможно!
От умиленья я всплакнул и лёг ничком.
Потрогав шею мне легко и осторожно,
Он одобрительно поцокал языком. 
Он шепнул: "Ни гугу!
Здесь кругом стукачи.
Чем смогу — помогу,
Только ты не молчи. 
Стану ноги пилить —
Можешь ересь болтать,
Чтобы казнь отдалить,
Буду дольше пытать". 
Не ночь пред казнью, а души отдохновенье!
А я — уже дождаться утра не могу,
Когда он станет жечь меня и гнуть в дугу,
Я крикну весело: остановись, мгновенье! 
"...И можно музыку заказывать при этом,
Чтоб стоны с воплями остались на губах".
Я, признаюсь, питаю слабость к менуэтам,
Но есть в коллекции у них и Оффенбах. 
"Будет больно — поплачь,
Если невмоготу". —
Намекнул мне палач.
Хорошо, я учту. 
Подбодрил меня он,
Правда, сам загрустил —
Помнят тех, кто казнён,
А не тех, кто казнил. 
Развлёк меня про гильотину анекдотом,
Назвав её карикатурой на топор:
"Как много миру дал голов французский двор!.."
И посочувствовал наивным гугенотам. 
Жалел о том, что кол в России упразднён,
Был оживлён и сыпал датами привычно,
Он знал доподлинно — кто, где и как казнён,
И горевал о тех, над кем работал лично. 
"Раньше, — он говорил, —
Я дровишки рубил,
Я и стриг, я и брил,
И с ружьишком ходил. 
Тратил пыл в пустоту
И губил свой талант,
А на этом посту
Повернулось на лад". 
Некстати вспомнил дату смерти Пугачёва,
Рубил — должно быть, для наглядности, — рукой.
А в то же время знать не знал, кто он такой, —
Невелико образованье палачёво. 
Парок над чаем тонкой змейкой извивался,
Он дул на воду, грея руки о стекло.
Об инквизиции с почтеньем отозвался
И об опричниках — особенно тепло. 
Мы гоняли чаи —
Вдруг палач зарыдал —
Дескать, жертвы мои
Все идут на скандал. 
"Ах, вы тяжкие дни,
Палачёва стерня.
Ну за что же они
Ненавидят меня?" 
Он мне поведал назначенье инструментов.
Всё так не страшно — и палач как добрый врач.
"Но на работе до поры всё это прячь,
Чтоб понапрасну не нервировать клиентов. 
Бывает, только его в чувство приведёшь, —
Водой окатишь и поставишь Оффенбаха, —
А он примерится, когда ты подойдёшь,
Возьмет и плюнет — и испорчена рубаха". 
Накричали речей
Мы за клан палачей.
Мы за всех палачей
Пили чай — чай ничей. 
Я совсем обалдел,
Чуть не лопнул, крича.
Я орал: "Кто посмел
Обижать палача!.." 
Смежила веки мне предсмертная усталость.
Уже светало, наше время истекло.
Но мне хотя бы перед смертью повезло —
Такую ночь провёл, не каждому досталось! 
Он пожелал мне доброй ночи на прощанье,
Согнал назойливую муху мне с плеча...
Как жаль, недолго мне хранить воспоминанье
И образ доброго чудного палача.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=U_iWjeSdAJc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_iWjeSdAJc 
Группа Любэ 
Мой друг, мой конь 
...Уходили мы из Крыма
Среди дыма и огня.
Я с кормы всё время мимо
В своего стрелял коня. 
А он плыл, изнемогая,
За высокою кормой,
Всё не веря, всё не зная,
Что прощается со мной. 
Мой друг, мой конь 
Сколько раз одной могилы
Ожидали мы в бою.
Конь всё плыл, теряя силы,
Веря в преданность мою. 
Мой денщик стрелял не мимо -
Покраснела чуть вода...
Уходящий берег Крыма
Я запомнил навсегда. 
Мой друг, мой конь

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GFxW3N8M9RA 
Первый Канал. 25 января 2008 
"С утра на Ваганьковское кладбище, где он похоронен, начали приходить люди. Они несли цветы, пели песни и читали стихи человека, который был символом своей эпохи и продолжает оставаться кумиром нового времени.
У Владимира Семёновича не было никаких официальных званий и наград, но он стал настоящим народным артистом. На спектакли с его участием в театре на Таганке невозможно было достать билеты. Выступления Высoцкого запрещались, но его песни знала и пела вся страна. Магнитофонные записи передавались из рук в руки, а полуподпольные концерты тайно снимали на киноплeнку.
Когда Высoцкий умер, проститься с ним пришли тысячи и тысячи людей - траурная очередь растянулась на 10 километров."
_______
Ксения Маринина, режиссeр Центрального телевидения СССР: 
"Это было, может быть, не так приглажено. Он был не гладок. Но абсолютно доступен, ярок, интересен, индивидуален".
_______ 
"Высoцкий ненавидел, когда в зале щёлкали кнопки магнитофонов - это сбивало с мысли. Он всего нескольким людям разрешал ставить на сцену микрофоны, в которые шутил и неистово кричал о том, что сводило с ума."
________ 
"Пeтр Солдатенков ещe студентом ВГИКА мечтал снять фильм о Высoцком." 
"... Шестнадцать минут концерта в закрытом подмосковном НИИ Солдатенков записал на плeнку, сэкономленную на других съeмках... А за кулисы Таганки его провeл однажды сам Владимир Высoцкий.
Плeнки в кассете было всего на пару минут, но удалось снять самые яркие сцены "Гамлeта", и как аплодируют зрители, и Высoцкий несколько раз выходит на поклон. Это был последний его кадр... 18 июня 1980 года за семь дней до смерти."
________ 
"В Самаре открыли памятник Владимиру Высoцкому, созданный его другом, известным скульптором Михаилом Шeмякиным. Бронзовая композиция установлена у городского Дворца спорта, где 40 лет назад певец дал единственный концерт перед огромной (по советским временам) аудиторией. Его пришли послушать около шести тысяч человек. Высoцкий позже рассказал Шeмякину о том, какое большое впечатление произвело на него это выступление. 
Памятник получился необычным, выполненный в характерной для скульптора манере.
Михаил Шeмякин: "Большая трехметровая фигура Володи Высoцкого в плаще - в костюме Гамлета, и он опирается, как на шпагу, на гитару. Очень простой, скромный такой портрет, а сзади - стена Таганского театра с куском занавеси. Большой разросшийся терновый куст, на котором сидит птица Сирин, и что-то говорит Марине Влaди, которая прислушивается. В руках она держит сборник, где на французском языке написано "Прерванный полёт вдвоём", из сборника выползает маленькая змейка, которая обвивает эту книгу, потому что, я считаю и знаю, что в этой книге очень много лжи. Милиционер со связкой ключей, символизирующий запертость России в те годы далёкие (а в общем-то не очень) и образ Смерти, которая несёт чашу, перевитую маком. Вот такой памятник". "

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pWgg5bkgIio 
"Первый Канал. 25 июля 2004.  
Ещe одним человеком, олицетворявшим собой эпоху, был Владимир Высцкий. Сегодня - День памяти легендарного актера и барда, чьи песни и в наши дни знает и любит вся страна. 
В Музее Высoцкого - на Таганке - открылась необычная выставка. Там побывала наш корреспондент Ольга Меженная и вот еe репортаж.
Нижний Таганский тупик. Музей Высoцкого, точнее - та его часть, которую здесь называют галереей. Один зал поделен на два этажа. 4 и 4 стены. Плюс еще две - посередине. "Высoцкий - в работах художников-ровесников и тех, кто им "заболел" после 1980-го года" Так говорят здесь об этой выставке. Высoцкий здесь не поёт - но прямо со стен на всех смотрит.
Никита Высoцкий: "Вот Владимир Семенович стоит с котелком, а рядом - Александр Сергеевич Пушкин в джинсовом костюме..."
Сын Высoцкого и директор музея на роль экскурсовода идет без долгих уговоров. 25-го января и 25-го июля - в день рождения Владимира Высoцкого и в день памяти - все здесь, на Таганке, с готовностью реагируют на чье-то внимание.
Никита Высoцкий: "Я не искусствовед, и мне, конечно, трудно определить - совмещаются или нет вот эти вот горы с подводной лодкой, с гитарными струнами. С колючей проволокой, с волками, с минами, с солдатами, с куполами. Но в отце все это совмещалось-умещалось. Это правда".
Высoцкий - за штурвалом "вечно движущегося" корабля. Высoцкий в одеяле - с арестантской биркой, как с цитатой: "в первый раз получил я свободу по указу от 38-го". Высoцкий - с бородой, в Париже, записывает диск. Не позирует. Высoцкий Рукавишникова, Апухтиной, Епифанцева. Вот этот - точно с телеисторией.
Никита Высoцкий: "Это же "Кинопанорама" - я вот, глядя на эту картину, вспоминаю, как смотрел ее у отца дома, когда ее привезли техники телевизионные..."
В эфире эту "Кинопанораму" Владимир Высoцкий не увидел. Программа была уже готова, когда кто-то из теленачальников распорядился ее даже не "убрать в стол", не "положить в долгий ящик", а уничтожить, то есть - стереть или размагнитить. Два телеинженера теленачальника тогда не послушали. Пленку - с первой и единственной легальной записью Высoцкого в телестудии - по крайней мере, у нас, - оставили "в живых". Вот такая телеистория.
По крайней мере, с одним экспонатом выставки Никита Высoцкий - как сам объявил уже сейчас - не расстанется: вот с этим вот бюстом. Воспользуется положением. Заберет к себе в кабинет. После выставки."

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VU4fCeHmtLs 
"Почему любят Высoцкого?"

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nsOuZNjdZD8
Сцена из фильма "Четрвёртый"
Танец птицы - *Морис Лиепа*. 
 (Высoцкий появляется в конце)

----------


## Lampada

Вот это замахнулся - так замахнулся!!!     ::  
Наверное, родители русскоговорящие. http://youtube.com/watch?v=zda2jlqOAE4

----------


## BappaBa

> Вот это замахнулся - так замахнулся!!!

 Жаль _привередливые_ так и не осилил. =)  

> Наверное, родители русскоговорящие.

 Нваерное, и сам успел еще здесь пожить мальцом, имя наше - Илья.

----------


## Lampada

ВВ на "60 minutes" с Дэном Разером.   http://youtube.com/watch?v=sJ38Z1akVMs  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1GfWXZE8T4

----------


## Lampada

Дома у ВВ, мама, папа и др. http://youtube.com/watch?v=OWvUkk0ynyY  
______________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4wzQWlyIqs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56TwfvKf9Z8 http://youtube.com/watch?v=_Z8Agq4aLt4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKfpfy2ZLrM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8eBY0ePhJ8  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/21/vv21_18.mp3    *На Большом Каретном* _Левону Кочаряну_ 
		- Где твои семнадцать лет?
		- На Большом Каретном.
		- Где твои семнадцать бед?
		- На Большом Каретном.
		- Где твой черный пистолет?
		- На Большом Каретном.
		- Где тебя сегодня нет?
		- На Большом Каретном. 
	Помнишь  ли, товарищ, этот дом?
	Нет, не забываешь ты о нем!
	Я скажу, что тот полжизни потерял,
	Кто в Большом Каретном не бывал.
		Еще бы ведь... 
		- Где твои семнадцать лет?
		- На Большом Каретном.
		- Где твои семнадцать бед?
		- На Большом Каретном.
		- Где твой черный пистолет?
		- На Большом Каретном.
		- Где тебя сегодня нет?
		- На Большом Каретном. 
	Переименован он теперь,
	Стало все по новой там, верь-не верь!
	И все же, где б ты ни был, где ты не бредешь -
	Нет-нет, да по Каретному пройдешь.
		Еще бы ведь... 
		- Где твои семнадцать лет?
		- На Большом Каретном.
		- Где твои семнадцать бед?
		- На Большом Каретном.
		- Где твой черный пистолет?
		- На Большом Каретном.
		- Где тебя сегодня нет?
		- На Большом Каретном.

----------


## Lampada

*Как уходили кумиры*   http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... en&view=3#   http://video.yandex.ru/users/v3834400/v ... %B8%D0%B9/

----------


## Lampada

На митинге.  С гитарой Михаил Новицкий  http://youtube.com/watch?v=2x8VG2Arqgg

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZmP98N6FF1o  
"Володя - неудобный человек"
Интервью.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oz6IJAWVsag 
Юрий Любимов о ВВ

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LWIPK8OdoaU   *Памятник* 
Я при жизни был рослым и стройным,
Не боялся ни слова, ни пули
И в привычные рамки не лез, -
Но с тех пор, как считаюсь покойным,
Охромили меня и согнули,
К пьедесталу прибив "Ахиллес". 
Не стряхнуть мне гранитного мяса
И не вытащить из постамента
Ахиллесову эту пяту,
И железные ребра каркаса
Мертво схвачены слоем цемента, -
Только судороги по хребту.
Я хвалился косою саженью -
Нате смерьте! -
Я не знал, что подвергнусь суженью
После смерти, -
Но в обычные рамки я всажен -
На спор вбили,
А косую неровную сажень -
Распрямили.
______________________-  *Если я заболею...* 
Песня Визбора 
Слова Я. СМЕЛЯКОВА  
Если я заболею, 
К врачам обращаться не стану, 
Обращусь я к друзьям - 
Не сочтите, что это в бреду: 
Постелите мне степь, 
Занавесьте мне окна туманом, 
В изголовье поставьте 
Упавшую с неба звезду!  
Я шагал напролом, 
Никогда я не слыл недотрогой. 
Если ранят меня 
В справедливых тяжелых боях, 
Забинтуйте мне голову 
Русской лесною дорогой 
И укройте меня 
Одеялом в осенних цветах.  
От морей и от гор 
Веет вечностью, веет простором. 
Раз посмотришь - почувствуешь: 
Вечно, ребята, живем! 
Не больничным от вас 
Ухожу я, друзья, коридором, 
Ухожу я, товарищи, (А уйду)
Сказочным Млечным Путем.

----------


## Lampada

В. Высoцкий. Песни, монологи" Фильм-концерт, 1980 год.   http://repka.tv/video/16316/  16 минут
Кони
Купола
Охота на волков

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kergTcD1hM8 
http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1110.08 
Читает *Никита Высoцкий*    *Когда я отпою и отыграю*,
    Где кончу я, на чем - не угадать?
    Но лишь одно наверное я знаю:
    Мне будет не хотеться умирать! 
    Посажен на литую цепь почета,
    И звенья славы мне не по зубам...
    Эй, кто стучит в дубовые ворота
    Костяшками по кованым скобам!.. 
    Ответа нет,- но там стоят, я знаю,
    Кому не так страшны цепные псы.
    Но вот над изгородью замечаю
    Знакомый серп отточенной косы... 
    Я перетру серебряный ошейник
    И золотую цепь перегрызу,
    Перемахну забор, ворвусь в репейник,
    Порву бока - и выбегу в грозу!

----------


## Lampada

Места Высoцкого в Москве http://youtube.com/watch?v=tTFK49dvBBk

----------


## Lampada

*Всенародный Володя* 
Документальная телевизионная передача
2000
Режисёр В. Рощин 
Часть 1.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=KeF7z0h0aYo
Часть 2.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=KJnJDNHj-CA
Часть 3.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=QjrM5aXKuYQ 
Часть 4.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=tcIo2yCYFDU

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня день памяти Впадимира Высоцкoго.     
Похороны http://youtube.com/watch?v=HygAGQu0xzA
Годовщина смерти http://youtube.com/watch?v=LWIPK8OdoaU

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1004.04   Поёт *С. Коренблит*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=131mVOd_utY (Женский голос)  *В лабиринте* (1972)  
 Миф этот в детстве каждый прочел -
        Черт побери! -
 Парень один к счастью пришел
        Сквозь лабиринт.
 Кто-то хотел парня убить -
        Видно, со зла,
 Но царская дочь путеводную нить
        Парню дала. 
        С древним сюжетом
        Знаком не один ты:
        В городе этом -
        Сплошь лабиринты,
        Трудно дышать,
        Не отыскать
                Воздух и свет.
        И у меня дело неладно -
        Я потерял нить Ариадны...
        Словно в час пик
        Всюду тупик, -
                Выхода нет! 
 Древний герой ниточку ту
        Крепко держал,
 И слепоту, и немоту -
        Все испытал,
 И духоту, и черноту
        Жадно глотал.
 И долго руками одну пустоту
        Парень хватал. 
        Сколько их бьется,
        Людей одиноких,
        Словно в колодцах
        Улиц глубоких!
        Я тороплюсь,
        В горло вцеплюсь -
                Вырву ответ!
        Слышится смех: "Зря вы спешите:
        Поздно! У всех - порваны нити!"
        Хаос, возня -
        И у меня
                Выхода нет! 
 Злобный король в этой стране
        Повелевал,
 Бык Минотавр ждал в тишине
        И убивал.
 Лишь одному это дано -
        Смерть миновать:
 Только одно, только одно -
        Нить не порвать! 
        Кончилось лето,
        Зима на подходе,
        Люди одеты
        Не по погоде -
        Видно подолгу
        Ищут без толку
                Слабый просвет.
        Холодно - пусть! Все заберите.
        Я задохнусь: здесь, в лабиринте
        Наверняка
        Из тупика
                Выхода нет! 
 Древним затея не удалась!
        Ну и дела!
 Нитка любви не порвалась,
        Не подвела.
 Свет впереди! Именно там
        На холодок
 Вышел герой, а Минотавр
        С голода сдох! 
        Здесь, в лабиринте,
        Мечутся люди -
        Рядом, смотрите,
        Жертвы и судьи:
        Здесь, в темноте,
        Эти и те
                Чувствуют ночь.
        Крики и вопли - все без вниманья,
        Я не желаю в эту компанью.
        Кто меня ждет -
        Знаю, придет,
                Выведет прочь! 
        Только пришла бы,
        Только нашла бы!
        И поняла бы -
        Нитка ослабла!
        Да! Так и есть:
        Ты уже здесь -
                Будет и свет.
        Руки сцепились до миллиметра,
        Все! Мы уходим к свету и ветру,
        Прямо сквозь тьму,
        Где одному
                Выхода нет!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.kulichki.com/vv/cgi/play.cgi ... &format=ra 
Стихи - М. Кульчинский
Исполняется в спектакле "Павшие и живые". 
Мечтатель, фантазер, лентяй-завистник!
Что? Пули в каску безопасней капель?
И всадники проносятся со свистом
вертящихся пропеллерами сабель. 
Я раньше думал: "лейтенант"
звучит вот так: "Налейте нам!"
И, зная топографию,
он топает по гравию. 
Война - совсем не фейерверк,
а просто - трудная работа,
когда,
   черна от пота,
      вверх
скользит по пахоте пехота.
Марш!
   И глина в чавкающем топоте
   до мозга костей промерзших ног 
   наворачивается на чeботы
   весом хлеба в месячный паек.
   На бойцах и пуговицы вроде
   чешуи тяжелых орденов.
Не до ордена.
Была бы Родина
с ежедневными Бородино.    http://www.kulichki.com/vv/cgi/play.cgi ... &format=ra 
Высокохудожественной 
строчкой не хромаете,
вы отображаете
удачно дач лесок.
А я - романтик.
Мой стих не зеркало -
но телескоп.
К кругосветному небу
нас мучит любовь:
боев
за коммуну
мы смолоду ищем.
За границей
в каждой нише
по нищему,
там небо в крестах самолетов -
кладбищем,
и земля все в крестах
пограничных столбов.
Я романтик -
не рома,
не мантий,-
не так.
Я романтик разнаипоследних атак!
Ведь недаром на карте,
командармом оставленной,
на еще разноцветной карте
           за Таллином
пресс-папье покачивается, как танк.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGF99wTzO7Q  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/cgi/play.cgi ... &format=ra   *Ода сплетникам* 
На стихи Андрея Вознесенского для спектакля "Антимиры"  
Я сплавлю скважины замочные.
Клевещущему - исполать.
Все репутации подмочены.
Трещи, трехспальная кровать! 
У, сплетники! У, их рассказы!
Люблю их царственные рты,
их уши, точно унитазы,
непогрешимы и чисты. 
И версии урчат отчаянно
в лабораториях ушей,
что кот на даче у Ошанина
сожрал соседских голубей,
что гражданина А. в редиске
накрыли с балериной Б... 
Я жил тогда в Новосибирске
в блистанье сплетен о тебе.
Как пулеметы, телефоны
меня косили наповал.
И точно тенор - анемоны,
я анонимки получал. 
Междугородные звонили.
Их голос, пахнущий ванилью,
шептал, что ты опять дуришь,
что твой поклонник толст и рыж.
Что таешь, таешь льдышкой тонкой
в пожатье пышущих ручищ... 
Я возвращался.
На Волхонке
лежали черные ручьи. 
И все оказывалось шуткой,
насквозь придуманной виной,
и ты запахивала шубку
и пахла снегом и весной. 
Любимая, Наташа, чудо,
Чнистейшая среди клевет!
Чем траурнее пересуды,
Тем чище твой высокий свет. 
Так ложь становится гарантией
твоей любви, твоей тоски... 
Орите, милые, горланьте!..
Да здравствуют клеветники!
Смакуйте! Дергайтесь от тика!
Но почему так страшно тихо? 
Тебя не судят, не винят,
и телефоны не звонят...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H_yCoHj1Gw http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.26 http://inecs.radio-msu.net/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.26    *Я помню старый старый дом...* 
Песня эмигранта 
(Авторы не установлены) 
Я помню старый, старый дом,
Густой заросший сад,
И, чтоб побыть в краю родном,
Готов мильон пройти преград. 
Качает мерно над столом
Зелёный абажур,
Как будто старый верный друг
Нам говорит: «Бонжур!» 
И первую любовь твою
Я вспоминаю столько раз,
Когда от холода дрожу
Под звёздным небом Монпарнас. 
Париж, Париж
Во сне и наяву!
Но ты не сможешь заменить, Париж,
Мне никогда Москву.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-5q31Wipjc http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.30 http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv15cd/vv15cd30.mp3  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/cgi/play.cgi ... &format=ra   _Автор песни неизвестен._  *Получил завмагазина*
Триста метров крепдешина,
Был он жуткий жулик и прохвост.
Сорок метров раздарил он,
Тридцать метров разбазарил,
Остальное все домой принёс. 
И жена сказала: "Милый,
Как же без подсобной силы
Ты такую тяжесть одолел?
Для чего принёс все сразу?
Разделил бы на два раза,
Мой неутомимый мотылек." 
Эх, мотылёк, ох, мотылёк,
Всему приходит срок.
На земле ничто не вечно,
Спросят у тебя, конечно,
Чист или не чист.
Так что берегись
И, пока не поздно, оглянись. 
Мой сосед по коридору
Часто затевает ссоры:
"Я до вас, ох, я до вас до всех дойду,
Вы ж тогда на печке спали,
Когда мы Варшаву брали
В над-над-надцатом году. 
И вообще меня не троньте,
У меня жена на фронте,
Я считаюсь фронтовичный муж."
Если есть у вас квартира,
Если есть у вас задира,
То, не грех, напомните ему: 
Эх, мотылёк, ох, мотылёк,
Всему приходит срок.
На земле ничто не вечно,
Спросят у тебя, конечно,
Чист или не чист.
Так что берегись
И, пока не поздно, оглянись.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11EAlSXGgYY http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.11  *Мурка* 
Блатной фольклор.  Автор песни неизвестен. 
Ночью было тихо, только ветер свищел,
А в малине собрался совет,
Все они бандиты, воры, хулиганы,
Выбирают свой авторитет. 
Речь держала баба, звали ее Мурка,
Девица сияла красотой,
Воры ее знали, воры ей гордились,
Она вела всю шайку за собой. 
Раз пошли на дело, выпить захотелось,
Мы зашли в шикарный ресторан.
Там она сидела с агентом из МУРа,
У нее под курткой был наган. 
Чтоб не шухариться, мы решили смыться,
Но за это Мурке отомстить.
Одному из урок в кожаной тужурке
Мы сказали: "Слушай, Юра! Мурку надо бить!" 
Юрка в ресторане - взял напился пьяным.
Начал Мурку в переулке брать.
Одному из МУРа в кожаном тужурке
Поручил он Мурку догонять. 
"Ну, здравствуй, моя Мурка, ну, здравствуй, дорогая!
Здравствуй, моя Мурка, и прощай...
Ты зашухарила нашу всю малину
И за это, падла, пулю получай!" 
Вынул Сашка финку, зверски улыбнулся,
Заблистали карие глаза...
И вонзил он финку прямо в сердце Мурки...
Мурочка, не встанешь никогда! 
Ну что лежишь ты, Мурка, на краю дороги?
Гробовая крышка над тобой...
Больше ты не встанешь, шухер не подымешь,
И легавый плачет над тобой.  
Расшифровка фонограммы (начало 1960-х гг.) 
__  _Блатной жаргон_
Мурка - 1. Сотрудник МУРа. 2. Карманная воровка, наводчица. 
Малина - 1. Воровской притон, квартира. 2. Воровская группа. 
Шухарить - 1. Скандалить. 2. Выдавать, доносить.
Шухариться - попасться. 
Урка, уркан, уркаган, уркач - вор. 
Шухер, шухар - тревога, крик, шум. 
Легавый, лягавый, легаш - милиционер, работник органов.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkYnXq27bwY http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.18 
Автор песни неизвестен.   *Мы Шиллера и Гете не читали*,
Мы этих дураков давно узнали,
Раз, два их почитаешь, так, зараза, хахатаешь,
Ничего в духу не понимаешь. 
Реж профессоров, они падлюки,
Они нам преподносят все науки,
Про протоны, электроны, и про прочие нейтроны,
Голова болит от этой скуки. 
Из семьи мы сделаем каклету,
За нравтвенность пижонскую за эту,
Две бландинки у руках, три брюнетки у ногах,
Четыре сбоку вот и ваших нету. 
Две бландинки у руках, три брюнетки у ногах,
Четыре сбоку вот и ваших нету. 
Майнгам Фюрера - во какая книжка,
Там все про то, как леших бей,братишка,
Эту книгу мы читали и себе на ус мотали,
Но не будем резать и давить. 
Эту книгу мы читали и себе на ус мотали,
Но не будем резать и давить.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - "Мир такой кромешный..."  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.23   Об авторе: _Ма́ркиш Да́вид Пе́рецович (1939, Москва) - писатель,_    *Мир такой кромешный,*
Он и летом и зимою снежный.
Человек идет по миру,
Человек хороший, грешный,
Кто твой Бог, кто твой кумир, о человек,
Ты сам не знаешь и в пути страдаешь,
Дорогой мой человек. 
Слушай, мальчик Ваня,
В этой жизни все цыгане,
Отцветет он и увянет,
Или вновь цветком он станет,
Может сына ты оставишь на земле,
Может так вернешся к мраку,
Парой синих маков расцветут глаза твои.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xuu7zIq4H3A  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.04   
Слова Д. Маркиша  *Мечется стрелка спидометра,*
Деревья падают замертво,
В синих глазах твоих, женщина,
Растёт зелёное зарево.
Нам "зелёная улица"
По площадям любви,
На скорости лучше целуется
И на счетчике сотня миль.
И дрожит, как хрустальная ваза
Стороной обойденная пыль. 
Эх, вперед, мы там еще не были,
Шлагбаум приготовил взмах.
Нас с тобой охраняет небо,
Ветер у нас в головах.
И кто-же будет упрямою 
В одном повороте от рая
На баранке рука моя,
Тебя обнимает другая.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - "Глаза то лукаво глядят..."  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.21   
Автор текста Борис Вахнюк (запись 1961г)  *Глаза то лукаво блестят, то смотрят сердито,*
То тихонько грустят о чём-то незабытом. 
Я понимаю как смешно искать в глазах ответ.
В глазах, которым всё равно - я рядом или нет.
Глаза то лукаво блестят, то смотрят сердито,
То тихонько грустят о чем-то незабытом. 
Но я дождусь такого дня, хоть рядом нет тебя.
Ты жить не сможешь без меня. Нет! А пока -
Глаза то лукаво блестят, то смотрят сердито,
То тихонько грустят о чём-то незабытом.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.19 
Автор песни неизвестен.  *Была весна, весна красна*,
Однажды вышел прогуляться я по саду,
Гляжу она, гляжу она сидит одна
Платочек черный нервно комкает с досады.
Я подошел к ней и сказал, и речь завел,
Не разрешите ли мне с вами прогуляться,
Она в ответ сказала нет, уйди, нахал,
И не мешайте мне другого дожидаться. 
А соловей чик-чик-чик, среди ветвей чик-чик-чик
Зараза, трелью он веселой заливался,
Очаровал, какой нахал,
Как будто тоже он ни разу не влюблялся. 
Вдруг, Боже, страх, стоит в кустах,
Стоит огромный, здоровый детина,
Стоит, как пень, в плечах сажень,
В руках огромная еловая дубина.
И в тот же миг, и в тот же миг я поднял крик,
По голове меня дубиной он ударил,
Он снял костюмчик мой, какой нахал,
И в чем мамаша родила меня оставил. 
А соловей чик-чик-чик, среди ветвей чик-чик-чик
Зараза, трелью он веселой заливался,
Очаровал, какой нахал,
Как будто в жизни он ни разу не влюблялся. 
Не стану врать, я лег в кровать
И зарыдал я, как ребенок после порки.
С тех пор, друзья, трель соловья
На нервы действует, как порция касторки.
С тех пор, друзья, трель соловья
На нервы действует, как порция касторки. 
А соловей чик-чик-чик, среди ветвей чик-чик-чик
Зараза, трелью он веселой заливался,
Очаровал, какой нахал,
Как будто тоже он касторки обожрался

----------


## Lampada

МГУ  17.05.1979 
Часть 1:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eopuOXkZqM
Часть 2:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qbHxnAx9is
Часть 3:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lCEtCRdScM
Часть 4:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvjfTqU5IL8
Часть 5:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aap6kZEFy88
Часть 6:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESFy7ljU6lU
Часть 7:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWzr1kv39C4
Часть 8:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys952URG5mg

----------


## Lampada

Tommy Beavitt  поёт в Москве  
Охота на волков  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMa_uHI-us0

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyyEpAnnbvw 
На норвежском.

----------


## Lampada

*Песни о горах* 
"Лучше гор могут быть только горы"
"Здесь вам не равнина"
"Ну вот исчезла дрожь в руках"
"Песня о друге"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQPypvJnfno

----------


## Lampada

Vladimir V Tribute  *Чужой дом* YouTube - Vladimir Vysotskij Tribute 
Из комментариев:
"_I am crying. I would give everything i have to hear him live. I am learing russian only for his songs. To understand better. Where is he burried? Or where are his memorials in Russia? He is godlike._   _There are many reasons to learn Russian, Vladimir Visоtsky is one of them, I am learning russian too  "_

----------


## Lampada

Барышников под музыку ВВ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--LbFRO8SQQ

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=681.32 
Вероника Долина 
На смерть Высoцкого 
Поль Мориа, уймите скрипки –
К чему нагрузки?
Его нагруженные хрипы
Не по-французски.
Пока строка, как уголь, жжётся,
Пластинка трётся,
Пусть помолчит, побережётся,
Не то сорвётся. 
Всадник утренний проскачет,
Близкой боли не тая,
Чья-то женщина заплачет –
Вероятно, не твоя.
Лик печальный, голос дальний,
До небес подать рукой –
До свиданья, до свиданья,
До свиданья, дорогой. 
А кто-то Гамлета играет,
Над кем ни капли,
И новый Гамлет умирает –
Прощайте, Гамлет.
Ну вот и публика стихает,
Как будто чует,
Пусть помолчит, не выдыхает –
Его минует. 
По таганским винам узким
Изливается Москва,
А вдова с лицом французским
Будет много лет жива.
Вон газетчик иностранный
Дико крутит головой:
Кто-то странный, кто-то пьяный,
Кто-то сам полуживой. 
Пусть неспокойно, мой сыночек,
Никто не плачет,
О, этот мир для одиночек
Так много значит.
Переулочек глубокий,
Нету близкого лица.
Одинокий, одинокий,
Одинокий до конца.

----------


## Lampada

NATIONAL THEATRE PRAGUE Ballet
Badminton ATHENS 22-11-2008  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFJ59DKZB4o  Мы не успели оглянуться http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZsSvlaEnsQ Гимнастика http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAunj8GVFqI Охота на волков http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOnp_9TRLFw Москва-Одесса

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la3mRLWOC80 http://musicmp3.spb.ru/download/utro...fb3b1299381089 
В фильме "Единственная" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex-r_Qr9K-o    *Утро туманное, утро седое*, 
Нивы печальные, снегом покрытые, 
Нехотя вспомнишь и время былое, 
Вспомнишь и лица, давно позабытые.  
Вспомнишь обильные страстные речи, 
Взгляды, так жадно, так робко ловимые, 
Первые встречи, последние встречи, 
Тихого голоса звуки любимые.  
Вспомнишь разлуку с улыбкою странной, 
Многое вспомнишь родное далёкое, 
Слушая ропот колёс непрестанный, 
Глядя задумчиво в небо широкое.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZRZxhFz_EA * 
Погоня*  
Во хмелю слегка 
Лесом правил я. 
Не устал пока — 
Пел за здравие, 
А умел я петь 
Песни вздорные: 
"Как любил я вас, 
Очи чёрные..."  
То плелись, 
то неслись, 
то трусили рысцой, 
И болотную слизь 
конь швырял мне в лицо. 
Только — я проглочу 
вместе с грязью слюну, 
Штофу горло скручу 
и опять затяну:  
"Очи чёрные! 
Как любил я вас..." 
Но прикончил я 
То, что впрок припас, 
Головой тряхнул, 
Чтоб слетела блажь, 
И вокруг взглянул — 
И присвистнул аж:  
Лес стеной впереди — не пускает стена, 
Кони прядут ушами, назад подают. 
Где просвет, где прогал — не видать ни рожна! 
Колют иглы меня, до костей достают.  
Коренной ты мой, 
Выручай же, брат! 
Ты куда, родной, — 
Почему назад?! 
Дождь — как яд с ветвей — 
Недобром пропах. 
Пристяжной моей 
Волк нырнул под пах.  
Вот же пьяный дурак, вот же налил глаза! 
Ведь погибель пришла, а бежать — не суметь: 
Из колоды моей утащили туза, 
Да такого туза, без которого — смерть!  
Я ору волкам: 
"Побери вас прах!.." 
А коней в бока 
Подгоняет страх. 
Шевелю кнутом — 
Бью кручёные 
И ору притом: 
"Очи чёрные!.."  
Храп, да топот, да лязг, 
да лихой перепляс — 
Бубенцы плясовую играют с дуги. 
Ах вы, кони мои, погублю же я вас! 
Выносите, друзья, выносите, враг...(?)!  
...От погони той 
Даже хмель иссяк. 
Мы на кряж крутой — 
На одних осях, 
В хлопьях пены мы — 
Струи в кряж лились; 
Отдышались, отхрипели 
Да откашлялись.  
Я лошадкам забитым, 
что не подвели, 
Поклонился в копыта 
до самой земли, 
Сбросил с воза манатки, 
повёл в поводу... 
Спаси Бог вас, лошадки, 
что целым иду!  
Сколько кануло, сколько схлынуло! 
Жизнь кидала меня — не докинула! 
Может, спел про вас неумело я, 
Очи чёрные, скатерть белая?!

----------


## Lampada

http://bd.fom.ru/report/map/dd042928 
22.07.2004, Опрос населения (статистика)  *В. Высoцкий и его песни*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w9TlFkM5vM   
  В исполнении *К. Кинчева*  *Ямщик* 
Я дышал синевой,
       Белый пар выдыхал,-
       Он летел, становясь облаками.
       Снег скрипел подо мной -
       Поскрипев, затихал,-
       А сугробы прилечь завлекали. 
    И звенела тоска, что в безрадостной песне поется:
    Как ямщик замерзал в той глухой незнакомой степи,-
    Усыпив, ямщика заморозило желтое солнце,
    И никто не сказал: шевелись, подымайся, не спи! 
       Все стоит на Руси
       До макушек в снегу.
       Полз, катился, чтоб не провалиться,-
       Сохрани и спаси,
       Дай веселья в пургу,
       Дай не лечь, не уснуть, не забыться! 
    Тот ямщик-чудодей бросил кнут и - куда ему деться!-
    Помянул он Христа, ошалев от заснеженных верст...
    Он, хлеща лошадей, мог бы этим немного согреться,-
    Ну, а он в доброте их жалел и не бил - и замерз. 
       Отраженье свое
       Увидал в полынье -
       И взяла меня оторопь: в пору б
       Оборвать житиё -
       Я по грудь во вранье,
       Да и сам-то я кто,- надо в прорубь! 
    Вьюги стонут, поют,- кто же выстоит, выдержит стужу!
    В прорубь надо да в омут,- но сам, а не руки сложа.
    Пар валит изо рта - эк душа моя рвется наружу,-
    Выйдет вся - схороните, зарежусь - снимите с ножа! 
       Снег кружит над землей,
       Над страною моей,
       Мягко стелет, в запой зазывает.
       Ах, ямщик удалой -
       Пьет и хлещет коней,
       А непьяный ямщик - замерзает.

----------


## Lampada

В Японии.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avkF26GAZLY

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wPrpthtjvc http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=397.21   *Жили-были (спроси у отца* —
Подтвердит, если в разуме, силе)
Три великих преглупых глупца...
Просто так говорят: жили-были... 
...У дороги бывает конец.
Откатив на обочину бочку,
Жил в ей самый великий мудрец, —
Мудрецам хорошо в одиночку.

----------


## Lampada

*Про глупцов* 
Этот шум — не начало конца,
Не повторная гибель Помпеи:
Спор вели три великих глупца,
Кто из них, из великих, глупее. 
Первый выл: «Я физически глуп! —
Руки вздел, словно вылез на клирос. —
У меня даже мудрости зуб,
Невзирая на возраст, не вырос». 
Но не приняли это в расчёт,
Да ещё надавали по роже:
«Ах, подумаешь, зуб не растёт!
Так другое растёт — ну и что же?» 
К синяку прижимая пятак,
Встрял второй: «По'лно вам, загалдели!
Я — способен всё видеть не так,
Как оно существует на деле». 
«Эх! Нашёл чем хвалиться, простак! —
Недостатком всего поколенья!
И к тому же всё видеть не так —
Доказательство слабого зренья». 
Третий был непреклонен и груб,
Рвал лицо на себе, лез из платья:
«Я — единственный подлинно глуп,
Ни про что не имею понятья». 
Долго спорили — дни, месяца,
Но у всех аргументы убоги...
И пошли три великих глупца
Глупым шагом по глупой дороге. 
Вот и берег — дороге конец;
Откатив на обочину бочку,
В ней сидел величайший мудрец, —
Мудрецам хорошо в одиночку. 
Молвил он подступившим к нему:
Дескать, знаю, зачем, кто такие...
«Одного только я не пойму:
Для чего это вам,
                             дорогие! 
Или, может, вам нечего есть,
Или мало друг дружку побили?
Не кажитесь глупее, чем есть,
Оставайтесь такими, как были. 
Стоит только не спорить о том,
Кто главней, — уживётесь отлично, —
Покуражьтесь ещё, а потом,
Так и быть, приходите вторично». 
Он залез в свою бочку с торца,
Жутко умный, седой и лохматый —
И ушли три великих глупца:
Глупый, глупенький и глуповатый. 
Удаляясь, ворчали в сердцах:
«Стар мудрец — никакого сомненья!
Мир стоит на великих глупцах —
Зря не выказал старый почтенья». 
Потревожат вторично его —
Тёмной ночью, — попросят: «Вылазьте!»...
Всё бы это ещё ничего,
Но глупцы состояли при власти. 
И у сказки бывает конец:
Больше нет у обочины бочки,
В «одиночку» отправлен мудрец...
Хорошо ли ему в «одиночке»?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzDfOKbBbaE    *Водой наполненные горсти*
Ко рту спешили поднести —
Впрок пили воду черногорцы
И жили впрок до тридцати. 
А умирать почётно было —
Средь пуль и матовых клинков,
И уносить с собой в могилу
Двух-трёх врагов, двух-трёх врагов. 
А им прожить хотелось до' ста —
До жизни жадным, — век с лихвой
В краю, где гор и неба — вдосталь,
И моря — тоже — с головой. 
Шесть сотен тысяч равных порций
Воды живой в одной горсти...
Но проживали черногорцы
Свой долгий век до тридцати. 
И жёны их водой помянут,
И прячут их детей в горах
До той поры, пока не станут
Держать оружие в руках. 
Беззвучно надевали траур
И заливали очаги,
И молча лили слёзы в тра'ву,
Чтоб не услышали враги. 
Чернели женщины от горя,
Как плодородная земля,
За ними вслед чернели горы,
Себя огнём испепеля. 
То было истинное мщенье —
Бессмысленно себя не жгут —
Людей и гор самосожженье
Как несогласие и бунт. 
И пять веков, как божьи кары,
Как мести сына за отца,
Пылали горные пожары
И черногорские сердца. 
Цари менялись, царедворцы,
Но смерть в бою — всегда в чести.
Не уважали черногорцы
Проживших больше тридцати.

----------


## Lampada

*Бравo, Артист!*   
В ролях: Юрий Любимов, Вениамин Смехов, Георгий Юнгвальд-Хилькевич, Людмила Максакова, Станислав Говорухин, Георгий Гаранян, Гоша Куценко, Николай Бурляев, Никита Высoцкий, Людмила Абрамова  _Владимир Высoцкий прожил сорок два с половиной года - 15520 дней. Дни, вместившие тысячи написанных стихотворений и песен, десятки сыгранных ролей в кино и театре, многочисленные концерты и выступления.
О нем много говорили и говорят, его песни слушали и слушают, его работами в театре восхищались, а фильмы с его участием неизменно пользуются успехом. У Владимира Высoцкого множество поклонников, но у каждого человека свой Владимир Высoцкий. 
Ведущие - Александр и Михаил Ширвиндты_  
1 из 9    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLYpjpTNMp4
2 из 9    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xW0_KjWcZs
3 из 9    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHCvHCi0trQ
4 из 9    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEJOceRo8pQ
5 из 9    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk22vVcisf4
6 из 9    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiO5RrS-aG4
7 из 9    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR9aRbT1Fvs
8 из 9    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dSmj6hmynU
9 из 9    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LihtuofS9k4

----------


## Lampada

Я не люблю...      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwLXVJap6_A 
О поэтах и кликушах (О фатальных датах и цифрах) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC28ykXa9_w

----------


## Lampada

Высoцкий в кино  ( http://www.youtube.com/user/papakarmezi )  
"*Я родом из детства*" - 1966, "Беларусьфильм", 
режиссёр Виктор Туров, 
автор сценария Геннадий Шпаликов, 
композитор Евгений Глебов;  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkGOnLmt_a0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeTZHQPpSnE   
"*Бегство мистера Мак-Кинли*" - 1975, "Мосфильм", 
режиссёр Михаил Швейцер, 
автор сценария Леонид Леонов (по одноименной киноповести Л.Леонова), 
композитор Исаак Шварц  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s4EqAPVdjE  
"*Вертикаль*" - 1967, Одесская киностудия, 
режиссёры Станислав Говорухин, Борис Дуров, 
автор сценария Сергей Тарасов при участии Николая Рашеева, 
композитор Софья Губайдулина  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtjnXJE3jhU  
"*Единственная*" - 1975, "Ленфильм", 
режиссёр Иосиф Хейфиц, 
авторы сценария Павел Нилин, Иосиф Хейфиц, 
композитор Надежда Симонян http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TpV9Lzg3jE  
"Четвёртый" - 1972, "Мосфильм", 
режиссёр и автор сценария Александр Столпер (по одноименной повести Константина Симонова) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHrxsSTntio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9mGu1U_O_o  
"Плохой хороший человек" - 1973, "Ленфильм", 
режиссёр и автор сценария Иосиф Хейфиц (по повести А.П.Чехова "Дуэль") (приз "Серебряная пластина" режиссёру за высокое качество экранизации чеховских произведений на международном кинофестивале в Чикаго - США, 1974 г.); 
В.В. - роль фон Корена (премия за лучшую мужскую роль на международном кинофестивале в Таормине - Италия, 1974 г.).  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPw8dhqKLsc

----------


## Lampada

*Неизвестный Высoцкий*  
Автор и Ведущий: Виктор Иванович Попов 
Камера: Дмитрий Парфентьев (Юрьев), Александр Ярош 
Монтаж: Д. Парфентьв, 
Режиссер Андрей Бархатов 
Продюсер: Андрей Бархатов, Андрей Иванов 
Производство: Ассоциация Независимых Теле- и Киноработников (А.Н.Т.и К.)   
Передача 1.  1994   http://rutube.ru/tracks/946997.html?v=9 ... e630211515 
Передача 2.  1994   http://rutube.ru/tracks/947603.html?v=2 ... 8d2611ce72 
Передача 3.   1994   http://rutube.ru/tracks/946857.html?v=6 ... 528e244a3a 
Передача 4.  1995   http://rutube.ru/tracks/947651.html?v=e ... 29449953ef 
Передача 5.  1995   http://rutube.ru/tracks/947829.html?v=d ... bb118d799d 
Передача 6.  1995  http://rutube.ru/tracks/947876.html?rel ... c5d44dc14a

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IoNnNAIlEg 
Slide show   ( http://www.youtube.com/user/ggudzenko )

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkgATMlIyR0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT0LPT2O-qA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjuNVP6MCmY    *Песня микрофона* 
Я оглох от ударов в ладони,
Я ослеп от улыбок певиц.
Сколько лет я страдал от симфоний,
Потакал подражателям птиц! 
Сквозь меня многократно просеясь,
Чистый звук в ваши души летел...
Стоп! Вот — тот, на кого я надеюсь,
Для кого я все муки стерпел. 
Сколько раз в меня шептали про Луну,
Кто-то весело орал про тишину,
На пиле один играл — шею спиливал,—
А я усиливал, усиливал, усиливал... 
На низах его голос утробен,
На верхах он подобен ножу.
Он покажет, на что он способен,
Но и я кое-что покажу! 
Он поёт задыхаясь, с натугой,
Он устал, как солдат на плацу.
Я тянусь своей шеей упругой
К золотому от пота лицу. 
Сколько лет в меня шептали про Луну,
Кто-то весело орал про тишину,
На пиле один играл — шею спиливал,—
А я усиливал, усиливал, усиливал... 
Только вдруг... Человече, опомнись!
Что поёшь? Отдохни, ты устал!
Это — патока, сладкая помесь!
Зал, скажи, чтобы он перестал!  
Всё напрасно — чудес не бывает.
Я качаюсь, я еле стою —
Он бальзамом мне горечь вливает
В микрофонную глотку мою. 
Сколько лет в меня шептали про Луну,
Кто-то весело орал про тишину,
На пиле один играл — шею спиливал,—
А я усиливал, усиливал, усиливал... 
В чём угодно меня обвините —
Только против себя не пойдешь!
По профессии я — усилитель:
Я страдал, но усиливал ложь. 
Застонал я — динамики взвыли.
Он сдавил моё горло рукой...
Отвернули меня, умертвили,
Заменили меня на другой. 
Тот, другой, — он всё стерпит и примет,
Он навинчен на шею мою.
Нас всегда заменяют другими,
Чтобы мы не мешали вранью. 
...Мы в чехле очень тесно лежали —
Я, штатив и другой микрофон,—
И они мне, смеясь, рассказали,
Как он рад был, что я заменен.
___________________________________ 
A microphone’s song  
I went blind from the smiles of the songsters,
I went deaf from a non-stopping clap,
I am tired of musical monsters -
Each one chewing the same old crap. 
Many years I heard shrieks about the moon;
Wishing peace and missing silence yelled one goon;
One big-shot would play the saw - madness ramified,
But I amplified, I amplified, I amplified... 
Rectified through my fibers, my body,
Pure sound flew into your ears.
Stop! At last there’s a guy who’s not shoddy,
It’s for him I was tortured for years! 
Yes, his voice is as sharp as a saber;
Yes, his voice outweighs all the pelf!
He will prove that he’s fit, brave and able,
And with him I will show myself! 
Now he’s starting, he took off the coat,
He’s perspiring, he is all wet;
I stretch out my microphone throat
To his face which is golden from sweat. 
But his song is so sugared, so candied...
Man, recover! You’re wasting your chance!
You must be more courageous, more candid!
People, tell him to shut up at once! 
He continues with this goddam litter,
I am swaying, I nearly fall...
And this syrup - emetic and bitter -
He still pours into my poor soul. 
Many years I heard shrieks about the moon;
Wishing peace and missing silence yelled one goon;
One big-shot would play the saw - madness ramified;
But I amplified, I amplified, I amplified... 
But his song is so sugared, so candied...
Man, recover! You’re wasting your chance!
You must be more courageous, more candid!
People, tell him to shut up at once! 
You may blame me for being too patient,
But your nature you cannot disguise -
Amplifying is my occupation,
So I suffered but amplified lies! 
Well, I groaned, the speakers would howl,
And he strangled me, red in the face;
I was screwed off - he needs no row,
With another mike I was replaced. 
But his song is so sugared, so candied...
Man, recover! You’re wasting your chance!
You must be more courageous, more candid!
People, tell him to shut up at once! 
This new mike will ignore all the bothers,
With false notes it meekly complies;
We are always replaced with the others
When we start to oppose the lies! 
In a toolbox, at night, I was told
By a tripod, my neighbor and kin,
That he simply was shining like gold
After I was removed from the scene.   
© *George Tokarev*. Translation, 2001 
Edited by Robert Titterton 
_____________________________________ 
Song of a Microphone  
I am deafened by clapping and cheers,
I am blinded by singers’ wide grins,
I have suffered for so many years,
From the high C’s and pop idols’ din. 
Sounds were sifted through me, and went flying
Off the stage, through the air, to your soul.
There’s the man on whom all hope I’m laying -
It’s for him that I’ve suffered it all. 
I heard sighs enough about the silver moon,
Beaming stars of blissful nights would bawl or croon,
There was one played on a saw - I nearly died,
But I magnified, and magnified, and magnified... 
His voice booms in the lower keys,
In the upper, it’s sharp as a blade.
He will show what a great star he is.
In my way, though, I may be as great! 
He is breathing so hard, he is straining
Every sinew - I fear he’ll drop dead.
My long, flexible neck I’m craning
Towards his face that seems golden with sweat. 
I heard sighs enough about the silver moon,
Beaming stars of blissful nights would bawl or croon,
There was one played on a saw - I nearly died.
But I magnified, and magnified, and magnified... 
Suddenly I blow up: "Can’t you hear it -
This is bilge, what you sing, cut the crap!
It’s like treacle, it’s saccharine syrup.
People, tell him that he should shut up!" 
Voice in wilderness! In vain, my call,
I am wobbling, all things seem afloat.
He is pouring, like balm, bitter gall
In my long and long-suffering throat. 
I heard sighs enough about the silver moon,
Beaming stars of blissful nights would bawl or croon,
There was one played on a saw - I nearly died.
But I magnified, and magnified, and magnified... 
I have always disliked lies and liars.
What of that? I had really no choice.
It’s my job, I am an amplifier,
So I suffered, yet amplified lies. 
Then I groaned, and the loudspeakers hollered,
But he twisted my neck, and I quaked.
They unscrewed me - I was deftly murdered
And replaced by some lousy old fake. 
I heard sighs enough about the silver moon,
Beaming stars of blissful nights would bawl or croon,
There was one played on a saw - I nearly died.
But I magnified, and magnified, and magnified... 
It will meekly accept all they say -
That is why on my neck it’s now screwed:
We are often replaced - that they may
Go on mouthing their lies undeterred. 
...We were lying, a few hours after,
Tightly packed in a noir, dusty case,
And the other mike told me, with laughter,
"He was so glad that you’d been replaced."  
© *Sergei Roy*. Translation, 1990

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5hBBnFWhX0 *Формулировка* и *Зека Васильев*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHx0y355WAY *Воздушный бой* и *Песня о погибшем лётчике*
Спасибо ютюбщику http://www.youtube.com/user/vaamilf   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqUiieDDTXc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=999JCKGTrsg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2X5GfLgS9k  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_13.mp3    *Формулировка* 
Вот раньше жизнь! -
И вверх и вниз
Идешь без конвоиров, -
Покуришь план, ( :: 
Идёшь на бан ( :: 
И щиплешь пассажиров. ( ::  
А на разбой
Берёшь с собой
Надёжную шалаву,
Потом - за грудь
Кого-нибудь
И делаешь варшаву. ( ::  
Пока следят,
Пока грозят -
Мы это дело переносим.
Наелся всласть,
Но вот взялась
"Петровка, 38". 
Прошёл детдом, тюрьму, приют
И срока не боялся, -
Когда ж везли в народный суд -
Немного волновался. 
Зачем нам врут :
"Народный суд"! -
Народа я не видел, -
Судье простор,
И прокурор
Тотчас меня обидел. 
Ответил на вопросы я,
Но приговор - с издёвкой, -
И не согласен вовсе я
С такой формулировкой! 
Не отрицаю я вины -
Не в первый раз садился,
Но - написали, что с людьми
Я грубо обходился. 
Неправда! - тихо подойдешь,
Попросишь сторублевку...
При чём тут нож,
При чём грабеж? -
Меняй формулировку! 
Эх, был бы зал -
Я б речь сказал :
"Товарищи родные!
Зачем пенять -
Ведь вы меня
Кормили и поили! 
Мне каждый деньги отдавал
Без слёз, угроз и крови...
Огромное спасибо вам
За все на добром слове!" 
И этот зал
Мне б хлопать стал,
И я б, прервав рыданья,
Им тихим голосом сказал :
"Спасибо за вниманье!" 
Ну, правда ведь -
Ну правда ведь,
Что я - грабитель ловкий?
Как людям мне в глаза смотреть
С такой формулировкой?! 
_________________
План (жарг.) - курево, содержащее наркотик
Бан (жарг.) - вокзал
Щипать (жарг.) - лазать по карманам
Сделать варшаву (жарг.) - сравнять с землей, уничтожить
__________________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfJdK3yQF2Y http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ra/sgo ... umeniyu.ra   *Зэка Васильев и Петров-зэка*  
Сгорели мы по недоразумению:
Он за растрату сел, а я — за Ксению.
У нас любовь была, но мы рассталися,
Она кричала и сопротивлялася. 
На нас двоих нагрянула ЧК,
И вот теперь мы оба с ним зэка —
Зэка Васильев и Петров-зэка. 
А в лагерях — не жизнь, а темень-тьмущая:
Кругом майданщики, кругом домушники,
Кругом ужасные к нам отношения
И очень странные поползновения. 
Ну а начальству наплевать за что и как, 
Мы для начальства — те же самые зэка:
Зэка Васильев и Петров-зэка. 
И вот решили мы: бежать нам хочется,
Не то всё это очень плохо кончится —
Нас каждый день мордуют уголовники,
И главный врач зовёт к себе в любовники. 
И вот в бега решили мы, ну а пока
Мы оставалися всё теми же зэка —
Зэка Васильев и Петров-зэка. 
Четыре года мы побег готовили —
Харчей три тонны мы наэкономили,
И нам с собою даже дал половничек
Один ужасно милый уголовничек. 
И вот ушли мы с ним — в руке рука, 
Рукоплескало нашей дерзости зэка —
Зэка Петрову, Васильеву-зэка. 
И вот по тундре мы, как сиротиночки, 
Не по дороге всё, а по тропиночке,
Куда мы шли — в Москву или в Монголию, —
Он знать не знал, паскуда, я — тем более. 
Я доказал ему, что запад — где закат,
Но было поздно: нас зацапала ЧК —
Зэка Петрова, Васильева-зэка. 
Потом — приказ про нашего полковника,
Что он поймал двух крупных уголовников.
Ему за нас — и деньги, и два ордена,
А он от радости всё бил по морде нас. 
Нам после этого прибавили срока,
И вот теперь мы те же самые зэка —
Зэка Васильев и Петров-зэка.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - В. Высоцкий - После Победы  
Слова - по мотивам поэмы «Реквием», автор Анатоль Вертинский, пер. с белорус. Галины Куренёвой
Музыка - А. Васильев, Б. Хмельницкий   _Ой, хотела меня мать_ _За четвёртого отдать…_ (Русская народная песня)  
После Победы стало светло,
Гремели салюты гордо,
Но не сидел за победным столом
Каждый четвёртый. 
Я иду, ты идёшь,
А он - не идёт,
Он - мёртвый. 
Я пою, ты поёшь,
Только молчит
Каждый
четвёртый… 
Долго вдовы ждали мужей,
Матери ждали своих сыновей -
Не знали они, что мёртвый
Каждый четвёртый. 
Помним потери свои и сейчас,
Счёт этот помним несчётный.
О, как нам не хватает вас,
Каждый четвёртый!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r0JkYVTrtg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx49gZ5RV2s  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/42/vv42_01.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/42/vv42_02.mp3  
Песня из к/ф "Единственная дорога"   *В дорогу - живо! Или в гроб ложись!* 
Да, выбор небогатый перед нами. 
Нас обрекли на медленную жизнь - 
Мы к ней для верности прикованы цепями.  
А кое-кто поверил второпях - 
Поверил без оглядки, бестолково, - 
Но разве это жизнь - когда в цепях, 
Но разве это выбор - если скован.  
Коварна нам оказанная милость - 
Как зелье полоумных ворожих : 
Смерть от своих - за камнем притаилась, 
И сзади - тоже смерть, но от чужих.  
Душа застыла, тело затекло, 
И мы молчим, как подставные пешки, 
А в лобовое грязное стекло 
Глядит и скалится позор кривой усмешки.  
И если бы оковы разломать - 
Тогда бы мы и горло перегрызли 
Тому, кто догадался приковать 
Нас узами цепей к хваленой жизни.  
Неужто мы надеемся на что-то?! 
А, может быть, нам цель не по зубам? 
Зачем стучимся в райские ворота 
Костяшками по кованным скобам?  
Нам предложили выход из войны, 
Но вот какую заломили цену: 
Мы к долгой жизни приговорены 
Через вину, через позор, через измену!  
Но стоит ли и жизнь такой цены?! 
Дорога не окончена - спокойно! - 
И в стороне от той, большой войны 
Еще возможно умереть достойно.  
И рано нас равнять с болотной слизью - 
Мы гнёзд себе на гнили не совьём! 
Мы не умрём мучительною жизнью - 
Мы лучше верной смертью оживём!   
__________________________________________________  _ 
Condemned to live Translation by de Cate and Navrozov  
Hit the road, be quick ! Or - go to your grave. 
Yes, the choice before us is not very rich. 
We are doomed to a slow-moving life, 
Shackled to it for good measure.  
Someone out there decided to believe, 
And so he did, without a glance around, senselessly. 
But is this really life - when one is chained? 
But what choice is this - when one is fettered?  
Insidious is the kindness shown to us, 
Like the potions of crazy fortune-tellers. 
Death from one's kin - is crouched beneath the stone, 
Behind - is also death, but from others.  
The soul has grown cold, hand and foot we're bound, 
And we are mute, pawns about to be taken, 
And at us from any dirty pane of glass 
Shame bares its teeth in a crooked sneer.  
And what if we were now to smash the fetters 
And, seizing the villain by the throat, we 
Tried to find out who it was who hammered 
And chained us to this cruelly belauded life?  
Do we not place our hope in something? 
And may it be the chains outlast the teeth? 
Why do we knock at the door to paradise, 
Knuckles against forged iron gates?  
They offered us a quick exit from the war, 
But somehow managed to jack up the price; 
And so we are condemned to a long life 
By guilt, by shame, by betrayal.  
But is this life worth such a price? 
There's still some way to go. Be calm! 
And far from that great and dreadful war 
It is still possible to die with dignity.  
Too early to equate with a marshy slime, 
No cushy nest awaits us in the rotting mould. 
We will not die of a tormenting life, 
We'll come alive with a sure death.

----------


## Lampada

ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/01/0 ... 247_01.mp3 
Запись песен для к/ф "Одиножды один" с ансамблем “Русская песня” 
Музыка Эдуарда Хагагартяна 
Слова Владимира Высoцкого   *Кто старше нас на четверть века*, тот
Уже постиг и близости и дали.
Им повезло - и кровь, и дым, и пот
Они понюхали, хлебнули, повидали. 
И ехали в теплушках - не в тепле -
На стройки, на фронты и на рабфаки.
Они ходили в люди по земле
И - в штыковые жёсткие атаки. 
То время эшелонное прошло -
В плацкартных едем, травим анекдоты...
Мы не ходили - шашки наголо,
В отчаянье не падали на доты. 
И всё-таки традиция живёт:
Взяты не все вершины и преграды, -
Не потому ли летом каждый год
Идём в студенческие наши стройотряды. 
Песок в глазах, в одежде и в зубах -
Мы против ветра держим путь на тракте.
На дивногорских каменных столбах
Хребты себе ломаем и характер. 
Мы гнёмся в три погибели - ну что ж,
Такой уж ветер... Только, друг, ты знаешь, -
Зато ничем нас после не согнёшь,
Зато нас на равнине не сломаешь!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - "Иван да Марья" - В. Высоцкий!  10. Иван да Марья — на Яндекс.Видео  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 412_12.mp3   
Показ песен для к/ф "Иван да Марья"   *Не сдержать меня уговорами*.
Верю свято я - не в него ли?
Пусть над ним кружат черны вороны,
Но он дорог мне и в неволе. 
Пели веку испокон,
Да прослышала сама я,
Как в году невесть каком
Стали вдруг одним цветком
Два цветка - Иван да Марья.

----------


## Lampada

В Кургане собирают деньги на памятник Высоцкoму. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wBljTcuor4

----------


## Lampada

*Танго*  
Как счастье зыбко!..
Опять ошибка:
Его улыбка,
Потом - бокал на стол, -
В нем откровенно
Погасла пена;
А он надменно
Простился и ушел.  
Хрустальным звоном
Бокалы стонут.
Судьба с поклоном
Проходит стороной.
Грустно
вино мерцало,
Пусто
на сердце стало,
Скрипки смеялись надо мной...  
Впервые это со мной:
В игре азартной судьбой,
Казалось, счастье выпало и мне -
На миг
пригрезился он,
Проник
волшебником в сон, -
И вспыхнул яркий свет в моем окне.  
Но счастье зыбко -
Опять ошибка!
Его улыбка,
Потом - бокал на стол, -
В бокале, тленна,
Погасла пена;
А он надменно
Простился - и ушел.  
Хрустальным звоном
Бокалы стонут.
Бесцеремонно он
Прервал мой сон.
Вино мерцало...
А я рыдала.
Скрипки рыдали в унисон

----------


## Lampada

В Институте хирургии имени А.В. Вишневского Академии медицинских наук СССР  
" Что же, надо несколько шуток. Вот я хочу спеть вам песню, не помню, пел
я ее или нет, вдруг она мне сегодня пришла на ум. Я как-то написал песню на
сюжет. Вернее, мне его не давали, этот сюжет, а просто рассказали такую
странную историю. Однажды, некоторое количество лет тому назад, пригласили
к нам, вернее, в совместную картину, которая делалась нами, итальянцами,
там, американцами и так далее, в "Красную палатку" пригласили известного
актера Шона О'Коннери, который играл Джеймса Бонда во многих-многих фильмах
на Западе. Он там очень популярный человек, вообще - суперзвезда и так
далее. Его знают, все там, рвут его на части. В общем, ходить он там не
может, и вообще, ходит в маске, красится и так далее. Вообще он, значит,
приехавши к нам, он все беспокоился, что его тут совсем, в этой дикой
стране, разорвут на части. Но он сошел как-то в аэропорту, никто не
обращает внимания. Так он ходил, ходил, две недели дышал полной грудью, и
говорил: "Как прекрасно! Как хорошо тут, смотри-ка!" А потом заскучал,
затосковал, и, значит, говорит: "Надо бы какой-нибудь вечер организовать,
хоть повеселиться немножко". Ну и там администрация тут же моментально на
подхвате, быстро все организовали. Купил он в "Березке" всякого джину,
висок, там, всего, полный стол. Стол ломился. Ну и пригласили гостей. И
девушки были тоже красивые. Но они как-то на него не обратили внимания,
потому что вообще он уже седеющий человек, лысоватый, полноватый и совсем
не такой, как на экране. И думали, что это какой-нибудь, там, ну, мас...
осветитель, бог его знает. Потом он еще по-русски ни бельмеса не
понимает. Все время только по-американски, значит, и совсем никакого...
никакого контакта у него не было ни с кем. И, в общем, короче говоря, все
выпили, съели, разошлись. И он один остался около стола ра... разрушенного
и говорил: "Да, это, правда, таинственная страна".  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_IWzWzomTw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufq0slSZEHk   *Агент 007*  *Себя от надоевшей славы спрятав*,
В одном из их соединенных штатов,
В глуши и в дебрях чуждых нам систем
Жил-был известный больше, чем Иуда,
Живое порожденье Голливуда -
Артист, Джеймс Бонд, шпион, агент 07. 
Был этот самый парень
Звезда - ни дать, ни взять,
Настолько популярен,
Что страшно рассказать.
Да шуточное ль дело,
Почти что полубог!
Известный всем Марчелло
В сравненьи с им - щенок. 
Он на своей на загородной вилле
Скрывался, чтоб его не подловили,
И умирал от скуки и тоски.
А то, бывало, встретют у квартиры,
Набросются - и рвут на сувениры
Последние штаны и пинджаки. 
Вот так и жил, как в клетке,
Ну а в кино потел,
Различные разведки
Прям дурачил, как хотел:
То ходит в чьей-то шкуре,
То в пепельнице спит,
А то на абажуре
Прям кого-нибудь соблазнит. 
И вот артиста этого, Джеймс Бонда,
Товарищи из Госафильмофонда
В совместную картину к нам зовут.
Чтоб граждане его не узнавали,
Он к нам решил приехать в одеяле,
Мол, все равно на клочьи разорвут. 
Да вы посудите сами:
На проводах в ЮСА
Все хиппи с волосами
Побрили волоса,
С его сорвали свитер,
Отгрызли вмиг часы
И растащили плиты
Прям со взлетной полосы. 
И вот в Москве нисходит он по трапу,
Дает доллар носильщику "на лапу"
И прикрывает личность на ходу.
Вдруг ктой-то шасть на "газике" к агенту -
И киноленту вместо документу,
Что, мол, свои, мол, хау ду ю ду. 
Огромная колонна
Стоит сама в себе,
Но встречает чемпиона
По стендовой стрельбе:
Попал во все, что было,
Он выстрелом с руки.
По нем бабье с ума сходило
И тоже - мужуки. 
Довольный, что его не узнавали,
Он к... А, нет, пардон...
Он одеяло снял в "Национале",
Но, несмотря на личность и акцент,
Его там обозвали оборванцем,
Который притворялся иностранцем,
Еще заявлял, что, дескать, он - агент. 
Швейцар его за ворот,
Тут решил открыться он,
Говорит:"07 - я!" - "Вам межгород?
Так надо взять талон!"
Во рту скопилась пена
И горькая слюна,
И в позе супермена
Он уселся у окна. 
Но вот киношестерки прибежали
И недоразумение замяли,
И разменяли фунты на рубли.
Уборщица ворчала:"Вот же пройда!
Подумаешь, агентишка какой-то -
У нас в девятом прынц из Сомали!"  
Дополнительные ссылки: http://vv.nexus.org/vv/48/00_0451_11_5.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day/01_0094_06_5.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/day2/00_0583_16_5.mp3

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSJttaSe4CQ  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb-TFA3_pXc  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g_MrfEWapc (Private) http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=426.19 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=566.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=936.05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=886.24  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/na ... -zemli.ram   *СКАЗКА про НЕСЧАСТНЫХ ЛЕСНЫХ ЖИТЕЛЕЙ* или  *Сказка о несчастных сказочных персонажах*
    На краю края земли, где небо ясное 
    Как бы вроде даже сходит за кордон, 
    На горе стояло здание ужасное, 
    Издаля напоминавшее ООН. 
        Все сверкает, как зарница,- 
        Красота! Но только вот - 
        В этом здании царица 
        В заточении живет. 
    И Кащей Бессмертный грубое животное 
    Это здание поставил охранять, 
    Но по-своему несчастное и кроткое, 
    Может, было то животное, как знать! 
        От большой тоски по маме 
        Вечно чудище в слезах - 
        Ведь оно с семью главами, 
        О пятнадцати глазах. 
    Сам Кащей (он мог бы раньше врукопашную!) 
    От любви к царице высох и увял, 
    Стал по-своему несчастным старикашкою, 
    Ну, а зверь его к царице не пускал. 
        - Ты пусти/пропусти меня, чего там, 
        Я ж от страсти трепещу! 
        - Хоть снимай меня с работы, 
        Ни за что не пропущу! 
    Добрый молодец Иван решил попасть туда, - 
    Мол, видали мы Кащеев, так-растак! 
    Он все время, где чего - так сразу шасть туда! 
    Он по-своему несчастный был дурак. 
        То ли выпь захохотала, 
        То ли филин заикал,- 
        На душе тоскливо стало 
        У Ивана-дурака. 
    И началися его подвиги напрасные, 
    С Баб-Ягами никчемушная борьба - 
    Тоже ведь она по-своему несчастная 
    Эта самая лесная голытьба. 
        Сколько ведьмочек пришибнул! 
        Двух молоденьких, в соку... 
        Как увидел утром - всхлипнул, 
        Жалко стало дураку. 
    Но, однако же, приблизился, дремотное 
    Состоянье свое превозмог Иван. 
    В уголке лежало бедное животное, 
    Все главы свои склонившее в фонтан. 
        Тут Иван к нему сигает, 
        Рубит головы, спеша, 
        И к Кащею подступает, 
        Кладенцом своим маша. 
    И грозит он старику двухтыщелетнему - 
    -Я те бороду, мол, мигом обстригу! 
    - Так умри ты, сгинь, Кащей! - А тот в ответ ему: 
    -Я бы рад, но я бессмертный, - не могу! 
        Но Иван себя не помнит: 
        - Ах ты, гнусный фабрикант! 
        Вон настроил сколько комнат, 
        Девку спрятал, интригант! 
    Я докончу дело, взявши обязательство!.. - 
    И от этих-то неслыханных речей 
    Умер сам Кащей без всякого вмешательства,- 
    Он неграмотный, отсталый был, Кащей. 
        А Иван, от гнева красный, 
        Пнул Кащея, плюнул в пол 
        И к по-своему несчастной 
        Бедной узнице взошел.

----------


## Lampada

Памятники Высoцкому:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-RDhiC92BY

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8Nq0FKFGmo 
?  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 153_06.mp3   (Авторство ВВ не исключено, но сомнительно. Может быть, что эта песня написана Павлом Леонидовым)   *Отгремели раскаты боёв*,
Зацветают ромашки во рвах.
Рано слушать еще соловьёв.
Может, рано еще забывать? 
Сколько тёплых сказали мы слов
О погибших. Слова - лишь слова.
Отгремели раскаты боёв,
Не должны ничего забывать. 
Сняв мундир, всё равно ты солдат -
Сердце то же и красная кровь;
Раны веснами часто болят, -
Рано слушать ещё соловьев. 
Мы в огне закалялись боев,
В космос мы научились лететь,
Чаще слушаем мы соловьев -
Все равно не должны забывать. 
Помнить - это не только слова;
Память - сжать её крепче в кулак!
Люди! Мы не степная трава, -
Забывать не должны мы никак! 
Помнить Курск и Орел, и Ростов -
Ничего не должны забывать.
"К испытаниям новым готов", -
Не сказать должен ты - доказать. 
Отгремели раскаты боев,
Зацветают ромашки во рвах.
Рано слушать ещё соловьёв,
Может, рано еще забывать?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1197.13 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=936.15  ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/00/0 ... 160_18.mp3  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/gr ... a-idet.ram   *Гром прогремел - золяция идет*,
	Губернский розыск рассылает телеграммы,
	Что вся Одесса переполнута з ворами,
	И что настал критический момент -
	И заедает темный элемент. 
	Не тот расклад - начальники грустят,
	Во всех притонам пьют не вины, а отравы,
	Во всем у городе - убийства и облавы,-
	Они приказ дают - идти ва-банк
	И применить запасный вариант! 
	Вот мент идет - идет в обход,
	Губернский розыск рассылает телеграммы,
	Что вся Одесса переполнута з ворами
	И что настал критический момент -
	И заедает темный элемент. 
	А им в ответ дают такой совет:
	Имейте каплю уваженья к этой драме,
	Четыре сбоку - ваших нет в Одессе-маме!
	Пусть мент идет, идет себе в обход,-
	Расклад не тот - и номер не пройдет! 
	1967
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Примечание: 
В.С. Высоцкoму принадлежат только чётные строфы. - С. Жильцов 
из кинофильма "Интервенция"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-HtcWwCzyc  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Womfe3x6jnY (private)  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/nu-o-chem-s.ram    *Ну о чём с тобою говорить*... 
Ну о чём с тобою говорить —
Всё равно ты порешь ахинею.
Лучше я пойду к ребятам пить —
У ребят есть мысли поважнее. 
У ребят серьёзный разговор —
Например, о том, кто пьёт сильнее.
У ребят широкий кругозор —
От ларька до нашей бакалеи. 
Разговор у нас и прям, и груб —
Все проблемы мы решаем глоткой:
Где достать недостающий рупь
И кому потом бежать за водкой. 
Ты даёшь мне утром хлебный квас.
Что тебе придумать в оправданье?
Интеллекты разные у нас —
Повышай своё образованье!
_______________________ *It's no use to talk to you* 
It's no use to talk to you. I think 
all you say is unintelligible chatter 
So I'd better go and have a drink 
and discuss with friends a serious matter.  
They have vital questions to decide, 
For example: "Who's a better drinker?" 
Their range of interests is wide - 
From a grocery to places selling liquor.  
We debate two quite important points, 
as we hold a heated conversation: 
one is how to get the missing coins 
and the other - who will fetch libation.  
You are giving me your brew instead of wine… 
Can I justify your twilight vision? 
Your intelligence doesn't equal mine 
You should polish up your erudition!  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

ВЛАДИМИ  (Создатель клипа:  klarysack's Channel - YouTube )  Высоцкий Песня про стукача - YouTube Song about the informer.avi - YouTube  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/10/vv10_17.mp3   *Песня про стукача*  *В наш тесный круг не каждый попадал*,
И я однажды - проклятая дата -
Его привёл с собою и сказал :
"Со мною он - нальём ему, ребята!" 
Он пил, как все, и был, как будто рад,
А мы - его мы встретили, как брата...
А он назавтра продал всех подряд, -
Ошибся я - простите мне, ребята! 
Суда не помню - было мне невмочь,
Потом - барак холодный, как могила, -
Казалось мне - кругом сплошная ночь,
Тем более, что так оно и было. 
Я сохраню хотя б  остаток сил, -
Он думает - отсюда нет возврата,
Он слишком рано нас похоронил, -
Ошибся он - поверьте мне, ребята! 
И день наступит - ведь ночь не на года, -
Я попрошу, когда придёт расплата :
"Ведь это я привёл его тогда -
И вы его отдайте мне, ребята!...
__________________________________________________  ________

----------


## Lampada

George Tokarev talks about Vysоtsky  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-ZPbyQL5kk

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/905465.html
Фильм Лилии Вьюгиной.   (50 минут) *Воспоминания о поэте*.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFdqdDNfnv8  - Исполняет Джигурда  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHL1LgIj9ek  -  Музыка - Тина,  Исполняет Тина 
_____________________________ *Дурацкий сон, как кистенем*,
        Избил нещадно.
 Невнятно выглядел я в нем
        И неприглядно. 
 Во сне я лгал и предавал,
        И льстил легко я...
 А я и не подозревал
        В себе такое. 
 Еще сжимал я кулаки
        И бил с натугой,
 Но мягкой кистию руки,
        А не упругой. 
 Тускнело сновиденье, но
        Опять являлось.
 Смыкал я веки, и оно
        Возобновлялось. 
 Я не шагал, а семенил
        На ровном брусе,
 Ни разу ногу не сменил, -
        Трусил и трусил. 
 Я перед сильным лебезил,
        Пред злобным гнулся.
 И сам себе я мерзок был,
        Но не проснулся. 
 Да это бред - я свой же стон
        Слыхал сквозь дрему,
 Но это мне приснился сон,
        А не другому. 
 Очнулся я и разобрал
        Обрывок стона.
 И с болью веки разодрал,
        Но облегченно. 
 И сон повис на потолке
        И распластался.
 Сон в руку ли? И вот в руке
        Вопрос остался. 
 Я вымыл руки - он в спине
        Холодной дрожью.
 Что было правдою во сне,
        Что было ложью? 
 Коль это сновиденье - мне
        Еще везенье.
 Но если было мне во сне
        Ясновиденье? 
 Сон - отраженье мыслей дня?
        Нет, быть не может!
 Но вспомню - и всего меня
        Перекорежит. 
 А после скажут: "Он вполне
        Все знал и ведал!"
 Мне будет мерзко, как во сне
        В котором предал. 
 Или - в костер?.. Вдруг нет во мне
        Шагнуть к костру сил! -
 Мне будет стыдно как во сне,
        В котором струсил. 
 Но скажут мне: "Пой в унисон!
        Жми что есть духу!"
 И я пойму: вот это сон,
        Который в руку. 
______________________________ 
Translated by *Alec Vagapov*  
The silly dream had beaten me 
With a big truncheon, 
And in that dream, as I could see, 
I wasn’t catching. 
For in my sleep I told a lie, 
Betrayed and dreaded... 
I really didn’t know that I 
Was so degraded.  
I also saw me clench my fist 
And then hit out. 
It was a kind of twist of wrist, 
Unstrained, soft clout. 
All of a sudden, from the dream 
I would arouse, 
But then my eyes would grow so dim, 
And I would drowse.  
I didn’t walk, but dragged my feet 
Along the paling. 
I only tried to step on it 
In fear and trembling. 
I fawned like crazy on the strong, 
Stooped to the wayward. 
I knew that all I did was wrong 
but wasn’t wakened.  
It’s rubbish! Half asleep, I heard 
My own murmurs, 
And it was I, in fact, who had — 
That dream. Not others. 
When I came round I discerned 
My murmur’s meaning. 
I blinked my eyes, and though it hurt 
It was relieving.  
My vision hovering above 
Crawled on the ceiling. 
Prophetic dream? So here I have 
The question sneering. 
It gave me shivers for I had 
To take decision: 
What was a lie and what was right 
About my vision.  
For if a dream is just a dream 
I should be joyous. 
But what if it’s the vicious scheme 
Of clairvoyance? 
Are dreams what our days reflect? 
Oh no, I doubt it! 
But when I come to recollect 
I get dumbfounded.  
And when I hear: «Burn!» I seem 
To have no spirit. 
I’ll be ashamed like in the dream 
Where I was timid. 
Or if they say: «Sing on the beam. 
Be energetic!...» 
And I will know that it’s a dream 
Which is prophetic.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOe1TbFHBG8    *Никакой ошибки* 
На стене висели в рамах
Бородатые мужчины,
Все в очечках на цепочках,
По народному в пенсне, 
Все они открыли что-то,
Все придумали вакцины,
Так что если я не умер,
Это все по их вине. 
    Доктор молвил: "Вы больны",
    И мгновенно отпустило,
    И сердечное светило
    Ухмыльнулось со стены, 
    Здесь не камера - палата,
    Здесь не нары, а скамья,
    Не подследственный, ребята,
    А исследуемый я . 
И, хотя я весь в недугах,
Мне не страшно почему-то.
Подмахну давай не глядя
Милицейский протокол, 
Мне приятель Склифосовский,
Основатель института,
Или вот товарищ Боткин,
Он желтуху изобрел. 
    В положении моем
    Лишь чудак права качает,
    Доктор, если осерчает,
    То упрячет в желтый дом, 
    Правда, в этом доме сонном
    Нет дурного ничего,
    Хочешь - можешь стать Буденным,
    Хочешь - лошадью его. 
Я здоров, даю вам слово,
Только здесь не верят слову,
Вновь взглянул я на портреты
И ехидно прошептал: 
"Если б Кащенко, к примеру,
Лег лечиться к Пирогову,
Пирогов бы без причины
Резать Кащенку не стал". 
    Доктор мой большой педант,
    Сдержан он и осторожен,
    Да, вы правы, но возможен
    И обратный вариант. 
    Вот палата на пять коек,
    Вот доктор входит в дверь.
    Тычет пальцем - параноик,
    И поди его, проверь. 
Хорошо, что вас, светила,
Всех повесили на стенку.
Я за вами, дорогие,
Как за каменной стеной, 
На Вишневского надеюсь,
Уповаю на Бурденку.
Подтвердят, что не душевно,
А духовно я больной. 
    Да, мой мозг прогнил на треть,
    Ну, а вы, здоровы разве?
    Можно вмиг найти болезни,
    Если очень захотеть. 
    Доктор, мы здесь с глазу на глаз
    Отвечай же мне, будь скор,
    Или будет мне диагноз,
    Или будет приговор. 
Доктор мой и санитары,
И светила все смутились,
Заоконное светило
Закатилось за спиной, 
И очечки их, и почки
Даже влагой замутились,
У отца желтухи щечки
Вдруг покрылись желтизной. 
   Авторучки острие
   Устремилось на бумагу,
   Доктор действовал во благо,
   Только благо не мое. 
   Но лист перо стальное
   Грудь проткнуло, как стилет,
   Мой диагноз - параноик,
   Это значит, пара лет.
________________________

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUPcMZ_PdkE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8DcwHqHZso   *Леониду Енгибарову -   клоуну от зрителей*  *Шут был вор: он воровал минуты* -
Грустные минуты тут и там.
Грим, парик, другие атрибуты
Этот шут дарил другим шутам. 
В светлом цирке между номерами,
Незаметно, тихо, налегке
Появлялся клоун между нами
В шутовском, дурацком колпаке. 
Зритель наш шутами избалован —
Жаждет смеха он, тряхнув мошной,
И кричит: "Да разве это клоун?!
Если клоун — должен быть смешной!" 
Вот и мы... Пока мы вслух ворчали:
"Вышел на арену — так смеши!" —
Он у нас тем временем печали
Вынимал тихонько из души. 
Мы опять в сомненье — век двадцатый:
Цирк у нас, конечно, мировой,
Клоун, правда, слишком мрачноватый —
Невеселый клоун, несмешной. 
Ну а он, как будто в воду канув,
Вдруг при свете, нагло, в две руки
Крал тоску из внутренних карманов
Наших душ, одетых в пиджаки. 
Мы потом смеялись обалдело,
Хлопали, ладони раздробя.
Он смешного ничего не делал —
Горе наше брал он на себя. 
Только — балагуря, тараторя —
Всё грустнее становился мим,
Потому что груз чужого горя
По ошибке он считал своим. 
Тяжелы печали, ощутимы —
Шут сгибался в световом кольце,
Делались всё горше пантомимы,
И — морщины глубже на лице. 
Но тревоги наши и невзгоды
Он горстями выгребал из нас,
Нам давая видимость свободы,
А себе — защиты не припас. 
Мы потом без боли хохотали,
Весело по нашим временам:
"Ах, как нас прекрасно обокрали —
Взяли то, что так мешало нам!" 
Время! И, разбив себе колени,
Уходил он, думая своё.
Рыжий воцарялся на арене,
Да и за пределами её. 
Злое наше вынес добрый гений
За кулисы — вот нам и смешно.
Вдруг — весь рой украденных мгновений
В нём сосредоточился в одно. 
В сотнях тысяч ламп погасли свечи.
Барабана дробь — и тишина...
Слишком много он взвалил на плечи
Нашего — и сломана спина. 
Зрители — и люди между ними —
Думали: вот пьяница упал...
Шут в своей последней пантомиме
Заигрался — и переиграл. 
Он застыл — не где-то, не за морем —
Возле нас, как бы прилёг, устав,—
Первый клоун захлебнулся горем,
Просто сил своих не рассчитав. 
Я шагал вперёд неутомимо,
Но успел склониться перед ним.
То была уже не пантомима:
Смерть была — царица пантомим! 
Этот вор, с коленей срезав путы,
По ночам не угонял коней.
Умер шут. Он воровал минуты —
Грустные минуты у людей. 
Многие из нас бахвальства ради
Не давались: проживём и так!
Шут тогда подкрадывался сзади
Тихо и бесшумно — на руках... 
Сгинул он — как будто ветер сдунул!
Или это шутка чудака?..
Только я колпак ему — придумал,
Этот клоун был без колпака.

----------


## Lampada

Из нового на ютюбе:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLTjQQNVKK4  
Посвящение Высoцкому  *Юрий Лоза* 
Наливай ещё по одному,
Ведь он не вышел, он совсем ушёл.
Выпьем, чтобы там ему
Было хорошо.
И где найти теперь слова,
Чтобы были так же хороши.
Вроде возраст сорок два,
Мог бы жить да жить. 
И с натугой верится
Что не допел он и не доиграл.
А с неба месяц щерится,
Как позавчера.
И выть на небо хочется,
А вокруг такая тишина.
Как его по отчеству,
Вот и я не знал. 
Но наверно потому,
Что он видел жизнь другой,
Бывало муторно ему,
На одной земле с тобой.
Где ни церковь, ни кабак,
Ничего не свято.
Где немножко всё не так,
Всё не так ребята. 
И ведь он поэтому грубил,
И насиловал наш слух.
И за что он нас любил,
Всех, кто нем и глух.
Копытом кони землю бьют,
Всё пропахло ладаном,
А песни, песни после допоют,
Их будет долго надо нам. 
Эх раз, да ещё раз,
Да ещё много, много, много, много,
Много раз, да ещё раз,
Их будет долго надо нам.
Эх раз, да ещё раз...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcUHOBs8LcA 
Владимир Семёнович рассказывал: 
"...Кстати, какая странная вещь: очень часто отождествляют вот человека, ну,
предположим, меня с теми персонажами, которых я играл в кино или от имени
которых пою песни свои. Понимаете, получаются просто удивительные вещи.
Иногда, например, в письме спрашивают, зачем ты убил лошадь в фильме
«Служили два товарища». Вот. Просто на полном серьезе. Или письма
получаются сейчас по поводу нашей картины: МВД. Капитану Жеглову, то есть
люди хотят думать, что существует такой персонаж, просто с которого артист
Высoцкий взял, значит, подсмотрел за ним, поглядел и сыграл. Вот. Написали
сценарий Вайнеры, и он сыграл вот этого самого капитана Жеглова, который
существует, работает до сих пор, значит, находится... Ну он немножечко
постарше, конечно, но работает в МУРе.
И еще обманывает их то, что я почти все свои песни пишу и пою от первого
лица. Я всегда говорю «я». Это, вероятно, вводит в заблуждение людей. Поэтому я
часто получаю письма, в которых меня спрашивают, проходил ли я через все эти
коллизии, о которых идет речь в песнях, был ли я, значит, шофером, служил ли в
армии, был ли... плавал ли на подлодке и так далее, и так далее. Я не могу
сказать на все «да», потому что кое что прошел, ну вообще понадобилось бы
просто много жизней для того, чтобы все на своей шкуре испытать. Нет. Конечно,
нет. Я думаю, что я рискую говорить «я» вовсе не от «ячества», а, вопервых,
потому что во всех этих вещах есть мой взгляд на этот мир, на эти проблемы, на
людей, на события, о которых я пишу. Мой, только мой собственный, мой взгляд.
И еще изза того, что в отличие от моих собратьев, которые пишут стихи, я
актер, и я часто играл роли других людей и часто бывал в шкуре другого человека.
Поэтому, возможно, мне проще писать из чьего-то образа, понимаете? Вот, может
быть, из за этого я так часто пишу... говорю от первого лица, и эти песни стали
называться «песнимонологи
». Кто это первый назвал так эти песни, я не знаю, но
во всяком случае я не возражал. На здоровье, пусть они называются «песнимонологи
». Вот.
И разрешите с вами попрощаться. Всего вам доброго. Если я не разбудил ваших детей 
и не сильно потревожил ваши барабанны е перепонки,
я очень рад. Рад встречи с вами с этого экрана. Спасибо. "

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.uka.ru/nexus/vv/49/01_0085_09_5.mp3   *Я скоро буду сохнуть от тоски* 
  И сожалеть, проглатывая слюни,
       Что не доел в Батуми шашлыки
       И глупо отказался от сулгуни. 
       Кстати, был у тамады
       Длинный тост алаверды
       Про его отца родного
       И про все его труды. 
       В умах царил шашлык и алкоголь,
       Вот кто-то крикнул, что не любит прозы,
       Что в море не поваренная соль,
       А в море - человеческие слезы. 
       И, кстати, был у тамады
       Длинный тост алаверды
       Про его отца родного
       И про все его труды. 
       Мне тамада сказал, что я - родной,
       Что если худо мне - ему не спится,
       Потом спросил меня:"Ты кто такой?"
       А я сказал:"Бандит и кровопийца!" 
       И, кстати, был у тамады
       Длинный тост алаверды
       Про его отца родного
       И про все его труды.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TawcGJttt0  -  *Первая киносьемка*  
 1967 год - *Первое выступление в клубе "Восток", Ленинград*  http://v-vysotsky.narod.ru/Vysotsky_v_L ... ext03.html   
"...Дело в том, что мы давно хотим сделать программу из моих песен – ещё несколько человек, но пока почему-то этого не получается. Потому что, видимо, люди, – хотя их не смущают и тексты, и как это делается, но почему-то они всё-таки стара... Что всё-таки, вот, профессионалы – это всё-таки лучше, потому что надёжнее, всё-таки это – профессионалы. Ну и, конечно, с этим делом тяжело. И, конечно, песни очень резко отличаются, потому что все наши песни, вот которые мы поём, ну, так, самодеятельные, они всё-таки, в основном, играются, – и это песни, в которых слушается текст и, в основном, воспринимается содержание. 
        Во всех же песнях эстрадных, которые поют, в большинстве – я не хочу хаять... огульно охаивать всё, но дело в том, что в тех песнях, когда слушаешь, не воспринимаешь абсолютно текст. Совсем. Это песни не "игральные". Эти песни нельзя играть, и они ничего не несут – информации, что ли, если можно так сказать. Просто про то, что – небо, солнце. Ну, например, эта песня – "Я случайно забежал за поворот". Это же просто кошмар! А хотя у неё хорошая мелодия. А там, знаете, ещё... и к тому же – два автора. Там "на тебе сошёлся клином белый свет" повторяется пять раз, а потом "мелькнул за поворотом" какой-то "след" поётся... И... – два автора текста. ..."

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня годовщина смерти Владимира Высoцкого.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL0owW2iMbE   
"    ...  .Он один из самых интересных изполнителей
роли Гамлета. Позтому, все таки, мы задали один вопрос: - Хоть раз в жизни Вы
задавали себе вопрос: "Быть или не быть?"/ 
     Ну... ну мне сложно счас ответить, потому что я довольно сложно понял.
Я только понял, что-то про "Гамлета". И тогда спросите меня...
     Тони Кожухарова: Хоть раз в жизни вы задавали себе вопрос - 
Быть или не быть?
     Я думаю, что всякий человек, который задумывается о смысле жизни, о том,
зачем он живет. Бывали у него такие моменты, когда он себе этот вопрос
задавал. Значит, я тоже задавал, там, по разным поводам: по личным поводам
и по другим, но наверняка вопрос этот себе задавал. И тут есть другая грань:
решал ли я этот вопрос "быть - или не быть". Вот. Но я так думаю, что этого
вопроса и перед Гамлетом... не так стоял этот вопрос, потому что Гамлета,
которого я играю, он не... не думает про то, быть ему или не быть, потому
что быть - он знает, это хорошо жить все-таки. Жить надо. И поэтому я не
играю этот монолог даже в спектакле по поводу того, что "быть или не быть
- вот в чем вопрос", чтобы он решал. Нет. Мы даже играем по поводу того,
что, как ни странно, вопрос, который всем ясен, что быть - лучше и жить надо,
он все равно стоит перед определенными людьми, всю историю человечества они
все равно себе задают этот вопрос. Вот что его мучает, что, значит, что-то
не в порядке, если ясно, что жить - лучше, а люди все время решают этот
вопрос. И поэтому я играю: 
       Быть - или не быть? Вот в чем вопрос.
       Достойно ли терпеть безропотно позор судьбы
       Иль нужно оказать сопротивленье?.. 
     Это давно все ясно и решено, почему же мы все время об этом
задумываемся? Ну почему? А вовсе не вопрос о том, жить ему или не жить.
Понимаете меня? А вопрос в том, чтобы не вставало этого вопроса.
     Тони Кожухарова: Много съм доволна от ... /Мне очень понравился .../
     Я до... должен вам сказать, что это вообще, это трактовка совсем новая в "Гамлете", потому что... Ну я видел немного, я видел, примерно, шесть постановок "Гамлета" и везде все-таки на сцене пытались они решать этот вопрос, но, во-первых, мало времени очень, не особенно решишь, а потом, дело в том, что Гамлет в такой ситуации, что он должен был бы, правда, прямо тут на сцене это дело и решить. Вот. Поэтому мы... я немного... я вообще этот монолог... в "Гамлете" мы его делаем, примерно, три раза. Мы его делаем так, что он все время у него сидит, весь спектакль. Поэтому там есть такой кусок, когда идет занавес, там король, свита вся, занимаются своими делами, как Гамлета убрать, что с ним сделать. И так уходит занавес. А в это время идет Гамлет и... и сначала я пытаюсь, правда - "Быть - или не быть?". У него все время свербит это. Второй раз проходят они, снова он, и он пытается это разложить по полкам, очень четко, как... как человек, как совсем без "нерва", знаете, как: давайте разложим. И он точно выясняет: "Быть - или не быть? Вот в чем вопрос". Все очень точно известно. Достойно ль делать это или это. Он умеет вообще раскладывать все по полкам, Гамлет. И самое центральное, основное место, когда его так уже просто подмывает, он не может уже даже спокойно об этом говорить. И вот весь, то, о чем я сказал вам в самом начале, весь этот монолог - это на полном выплеске. И я... даже иногда мне кажется, что я не скажу текст весь, что не хватит сил, что... что так его это мучает. Почему он мучается этим вопросом? Ведь понимаете, такой другой сброс. Кстати, это более нервно и больше доходит до... до зрителя. Потому что нас спрашивали, что вы делаете с этим монологом. Когда Мейерхольда спросили, он ответил: "Мы его вымарываем, - чтобы к нему не приставали, - мы его вырезаем". Вот. Но мы его не вым... не вымарываем, а мы его даже делаем три раза по разному. И я его опять продолжаю, и закрнчив - все равно продолжаю его говорить, чтобы было ясно, что его все время это мучает. Вот. Так что я сам совсем не принц Датский, и я его играю, потому что я не знаю, какой он был, и какие принцы. Мы пытаемся это немножко понять, что век был жестокий, что люди ели мясо с ножа, спали на шкурах, воевали. Было много крови, поэтому век был жестокий очень. И вообще, Гамлет - он принц, и он готов на трон. Он готов уже стать главой государства. Если бы он не учился в университете и не стал бы задумываться о том, имеет ли смысл жить в таких условиях, в какие он вернулся, вот, то, в общем, вот в этом есть только, наверное, принц, что он властный, что он знает, что вокруг него будут ему люди подчиняться. Поэтому разговаривает он тихо с людьми, зная, что его будут слушать. Вот в этом что-то есть. А так, чтобы играть Гамлета, такого принца и... Мы этого не делаем.
     Тони Кожухарова: Как-то очень серьезно получилось.
     Поначалу, да?
     Тони Кожухарова: Да, начало.
     Ну вы меня сразу как "Гамлетом" огло... А это такая с... это такое...
такой серьезный вопрос, что про него серьезно и надо говорить. 
     Тони Кожухарова: Там и дело, что вы мне так ...
     Это же не комедия. Ну если для юмора - я вам могу сказать.
     Тони Кожухарова:Ну, скажите ... 
     Дело в том, что во... очень многие женщины подают заявки, чтобы играть Гамлета. И я даже как-то был возмущен: ведь тогда бы Шекспир взял и написал не... не принц Датский, а принцесса Датская. Понимаете, если бы он хотел. Он все-таки человек был неглупый, Шекспир, но если он написал мужчину, то он должен был бы быть мужчиной. А я в некоторых постановках видел непонятно кого на сцене: не то мужчину, не... Может быть, и женщина могла бы сыграть в тех рисунках, в которых я раньше видел спектакль. Вот это был один из толчков. Я, значит, в противодействие женщинам, нашим актрисам, решил его играть.
    Тони Кожухарова: Вы ненавидите женщин?
     Да что вы, бог с вами. Я очень люблю женщин. Это... Я люблю целую
половину человечества. ..."

----------


## Lampada

Москва. Ваганьковское кладбище.
На могиле Высoцкого в день годовщины его смерти:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVOkr0YnNos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9cl2cGhwpA

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VijPAxcFiE 
Съёмка на квартире Владимира Ивашова и Светланы Светличной.
Москва. 1967г.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKIaUi16qIU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_JPyF8gO1k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRD0MzUb5b8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSHUuUIg_Vs (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvPHjQzfB4I (Private) http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1668.10    *Письмо торговца ташкентскими фруктами с Центрального рынка*  *Жора и Аркадий Вайнер*!
Вам салям алейкум, пусть
Мы знакомы с вами втайне, -
Кодекс знаем наизусть. 
Пишут вам семь аксакалов
Гиндукушенской земли,
Потому что семь журналов
Вас на нас перевели. 
А во время сбора хлопка
(Кстати, хлопок нынче - шелк)
Наш журнал "Звезда Востока"
Семь страниц для вас нашел. 
Всю Москву изъездил в "ЗИМе"
Самый главный аксакал -
Ни в едином магазине
Ваши книги не сыскал. 
Вырвали два старших брата
Все волосья в бороде -
Нету, хоть и много блата
В "Книжной лавке" - и везде. 
Я за "Милосердья эру" -
Вот за что спасибо вам! -
Дал две дыни офицеру
И гранатов килограмм. 
А в конце телевиденья -
Клятва волосом седым! -
Будем дать за продолженье
Каждый серий восемь дань. 
Чтобы не было заминок
(Любите кюфта-бюзбаш?)
Шлите жен Центральный рынок -
Полглавы - барашка ваш. 
Может это слишком плотски,
Но за песни про тюрьмы
(Пусть споет артист Высoцкий)
Два раз больше платим мы. 
Не отыщешь ваши гранки
И в Париже, говорят...
Впрочем, что купить на франки?
Тот же самый виноград. 
Мы сегодня вас читаем,
Как абзац - кидает в пот.
Братья, мы вас за - считаем -
Удивительный народ. 
Наш праправнук на главбазе -
Там, где деньги - дребедень.
Есть хотите? В этом разе
Приходите каждый день. 
А хотелось, чтоб в инъязе...
Я готовил крупный куш.
Но... Если был бы жив Ниязи...
Ну а так - какие связи? -
Связи есть Европ и Азий, 
Только эти связи чушь.
Вы ведь были на КАМАЗе:
Фрукты нет. А в этом разе
Приезжайте Гиндукуш! 
1980

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x427Dy_LZqo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUJiOUYGuFM (Private) http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram...-skolko-ya.ram http://rutube.ru/tracks/3225635.html?v= ... d89e758dbe  
БРАТЬЯМ ВАЙНЕРАМ   *Граждане, ах, сколько ж я не пел, но не от лени -*
Некому: жена - в Париже, все дружки - сидят.
Даже Глеб Жеглов - хоть ботал чуть по новой фене -
Ничего не спел, чудак, пять вечеров подряд. 
Хорошо, что в зале нет
Не наших всех сортов,
Здесь - кто хочет на банкет
Без всяких паспортов. 
Расскажу про братиков -
Писателей, соратников,
Про людей такой души,
Что не сыщешь ватников. 
Наше телевидение требовало резко:
Выбросить слова "легавый", "мусор" или "мент",
Поменять на мыло шило, шило - на стамеску.
А ворье переиначить в "чуждый элемент". 
Но сказали брат и брат:
"Не! Мы усе спасем.
Мы и сквозь редакторат
Все это пронесем". 
Так, в ответ подельники,
Скиданув халатики,
Надевали тельники,
А поверх - бушлатики. 
Про братьев-разбойников у Шиллера читали,
Про Лаутензаков написал уже Лион,
Про Серапионовых листали Коли, Вали...
Где ж роман про Вайнеров? Их - два на миллион! 
Проявив усердие,
Сказали кореша:
"Эру милосердия"
Можно даже в США". 
С них художник Шкатников
Написал бы латников.
Мы же в их лице теряем
Классных медвежатников.  
Не сочтите за лесть предложенье мое,
Не сочтите его и капризом,
Что скупиться, ведь тут юбилей, ё-мое! -
Всё, братьями моими содеянное
Предлагаю назвать "вайнеризмом"!.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высoцкий* 
(в фильме использована  кадры, снятые в Черногории) 
1/3   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM-ESy1HzfY 
2/3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q23qP6fXds0
3/3  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biT7TXE_M3s   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiBQScfijKk

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na_aHsm-eBA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfAQJqwDAuE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE1uiBlB9xw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMs4FGeHjrw (Private) http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/my ... -bityx.ram  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...rack_number=06 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...rack_number=15    *ОЛЕГУ ЕФРЕМОВУ* 
(K 50-летию - 1 октября 1977 года)    *Мы из породы битых, но живучих*,
Мы помним все, нам память дорога.
Я говорю как МХАТовский лазутчик,
Заброшенный в Таганку - в тыл врага. 
Теперь в обнимку, как боксеры в клинче,
И я, когда-то МХАТовский студент,
Олегу Николаевичу нынче
Докладываю данные развед... 
Что на Таганке той толпа нахальная,
У кассы давятся - Гоморр, Содом!-
Цыганки с картами, дорога дальняя,
И снова строится казенный дом. 
При всех делах таганцы с вами схожи,
Хотя, конечно, разницу найдешь:
Спектаклям МХАТа рукоплещут ложи,
А те, без ложной скромности, без лож. 
В свой полувек Олег на век моложе -
Вторая жизнь в замен семи смертей,
Из-за того, что есть в театре ложи,
Ты можешь смело приглашать гостей. 
Таганцы ваших авторов хватают,
И тоже научились "брать нутром",
У них гурьбой Булгакова играют,
И Пушкина - опять же впятером. 
Шагают роты в выкладке на марше,
Двум ротным - ордена за марш-бросок!
Всего на десять лет Любимов старше,
Плюс "Десять дней..." - но разве это срок?! 
Гадали разное - года в гаданиях:
Мол, доиграются - и грянет гром.
К тому ж кирпичики на новых зданиях
Напоминают всем казенный дом. 
В истории искать примеры надо -
Был на Руси такой же человек,
Он щит прибил к воротам Цареграда
И звался тоже, кажется, Олег... 
Семь лет назад ты въехал в двери МХАТа,
Влетел на белом княжеском коне.
Ты сталь сварил, теперь все ждут проката -
И изнутри, конечно, и извне. 
На МХАТовскую мельницу налили
Расплав горячий - это удалось.
Чуть было "Чайке" крылья не спалили,
Но слава богу, славой обошлось. 
Во многом совпадают интересы:
В Таганке пьют за старый Новый год,
В обоих коллективах "мерседесы",
Вот только "Чаек" нам недостает. 
А на Таганке - там возня повальная,
Перед гастролями она бурлит,-
Им предстоит в Париж дорога дальняя,
Но "Птица синяя" не предстоит. 
Здесь режиссер в актере умирает,
Но - вот вам парадокс и перегиб:
Абдулов Сева - Севу каждый знает -
В Ефремове чуть было не погиб. 
Нет, право, мы похожи, даже в споре,
Живем и против правды не грешим:
Я тоже чуть не умер в режиссере
И, кстати, с удовольствием большим... 
Идут во МХАТ актеры, и едва ли
Затем, что больше платят за труды.
Но дай Бог счастья тем, кто на бульваре,
Где чище стали Чистые пруды! 
Тоскуй, Олег, в минуты дорогие
По вечно и доподлинно живым!
Все понимают эту ностальгию
По бывшим современникам твоим. 
Волхвы пророчили концы печальные:
Мол, змеи в черепе коня живут...
А мне вот кажется, дороги дальние,
Глядишь, когда-нибудь и совпадут. 
Ученые, конечно, не наврали.
Но ведь страна искусств - страна чудес,
Развитье здесь идет не по спирали,
A вкривь и вкось, вразрез, наперерез. 
Затихла брань, но временны поблажки,
Светла Адмиралтейская игла.
Таганка, МХАТ идут в одной упряжке,
И общая телега тяжела. 
Мы - пара тварей с Ноева Ковчега,
Два полушарья мы одной коры.
Не надо в академики Олега!
Бросайте дружно черные шары! 
И с той поры, как люди слезли с веток,
Сей день - один из главных. Можно встать
И тост поднять за десять пятилеток -
За сто на два, за два по двадцать пять!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfBlin757iY 
Одесситы помнят и любят Высoцкого

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX3uUZwSNgs http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/vo ... xodyat.ram   *Возле города Пекина*
Ходят-бродят хунвейбины,
И старинные картины
Ищут-рыщут хунвейбины,-
И не то чтоб хунвейбины
Любят статуи, картины:
Вместо статуй будут урны
"Революции культурной". 
И ведь главное, знаю отлично я,
Как они произносятся,-
Но что-то весьма неприличное
На язык ко мне просится:
Хун-вей-бины... 
Вот придумал им забаву
Ихний вождь товарищ Мао:
Не ходите, дети, в школу -
Приходите бить крамолу!
И не то чтоб эти детки
Были вовсе малолетки,-
Изрубили эти детки
Очень многих на котлетки! 
И ведь главное, знаю отлично я,
Как они произносятся,-
Но что-то весьма неприличное
На язык ко мне просится:
Хун-вей-бины... 
Вот немного посидели,
А теперь похулиганим -
Что-то тихо, в самом деле,-
Думал Мао с Ляо Бянем,-
Чем еще уконтрапупишь
Мировую атмосферу:
Вот еще покажем крупный кукиш
США и СССРу! 
И ведь главное, знаю отлично я,
Как они произносятся,-
Но что-то весьма неприличное
На язык ко мне просится:
Хун-вей-бины... 
1966.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWQbBv7-Q-s http://music.ka81.com/%d0%92%d1%8b%d1%8 ... e'duna.mp3   *Мао Цзедун - большой шалун* -
Он до сих пор не прочь кого-нибудь потискать,-
Заметив слабину,
меняет враз жену.
И вот недавно докатился до артистки. 
Он маху дал -
он похудал:
У ней открылся темперамент слишком бурный,-
Не баба - зверь,-
она теперь
Вершит делами "революции культурной". 
А ну-ка встань, Цин Цзянь,
а ну Талмуд достань,-
Уже трепещут мужнины враги!
Уже видать концы -
жена Лю Шаоцы
Сломала две свои собачие ноги. 
А кто не чтит цитат,
тот - ренегат и гад,-
Тому на задницы наклеим дацзыбао!
Кто с Мао вступит в спор,
тому дадут отпор
Его супруга вместе с другом Линем Бяо. 
А кто не верит нам,
тот - негодяй и хам.
А кто не верит нам, тот - прихвостень и плакса.
Марксизм для нас - азы,
ведь Маркс не плыл в Янцзы,-
Китаец Мао раздолбал еврея Маркса! 
1967.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guc8R9d2nNY   *ПИСЬМО РАБОЧИХ ТАМБОВСКОГО ЗАВОДА КИТАЙСКИМ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЯМ*.  
В Пекине очень мрачная погода,
У нас в Тамбове на заводе перекур,-
Мы пишем вам с тамбовского завода,
Любители опасных авантюр! 
Тем, что вы договор не подписали,
Вы причинили всем народам боль
И, извращая факты, доказали,
Что вам дороже генерал де Голль. 
Нам каждый день насущный мил и дорог,-
Но если даже вспомнить старину,
То это ж вы изобретали порох
И строили Китайскую стену. 
Мы понимаем - вас совсем не мало,
Чтоб триста миллионов погубить,-
Но мы уверены, что сам товарищ Мао,
Ей-богу, очень-очень хочет жить. 
Когда вы рис водою запивали -
Мы проявляли интернационализм,-
Небось, когда вы русский хлеб жевали,
Не говорили про оппортунизм! 
Боитесь вы, что реваншисты в Бонне,
Что Вашингтон грозится перегнать,-
Но сам Хрущев сказал еще в ООНе,
Что мы покажем кузькину им мать! 
Вам не нужны ни бомбы, ни снаряды -
Не раздувайте вы войны пожар,-
Мы нанесем им, если будет надо,
Ответный термоядерный удар. 
А если зуд - без дела не страдайте,-
У вас еще достаточно делов:
Давите мух, рождаемость снижайте,
Уничтожайте ваших воробьев! 
И не интересуйтесь нашим бытом -
Мы сами знаем, где у нас чего.
Так наш ЦК писал в письме открытом,-
Мы одобряем линию его! 
1964.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dik9RbcBkqk (Private) YouTube - Он был хирургом | The small flaw of a fine doctor | Era un chirurgo YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - "Он был хирургом - даже нейро..."  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=936.22    *Он был хирургом, даже "нейро",*
Хотя и путал мили с га,
На съезде в Рио-де-Жанейро
Пред ним все были мелюзга. 
Всех, кому уже жить не светило,
Превращал он в нормальных людей.
Но огромное это светило,
К сожалению, было еврей. 
В науке он привык бороться.
И за скачком - всегда скачок!
Он одному первопроходцу
Поставил новый мозжечок. 
Всех, кому уже жить не светило,
Превращал он в нормальных людей.
Но огромное это светило,
К сожалению, было еврей. 
1967
________________________  
The small flaw of a fine doctor  
That neurosurgeon was fantastic,
He operated like a dream!
Excuse me being too sarcastic -
The rest were trash, compared to him! 
Lots of people he saved from a dirge and
Let them live, being normal, anew.
But that marvellous, miracle surgeon,
I'm embarrassed to say, was a Jew! 
He pushed ahead the neuroscience,
And treating patients spared no pains;
In all the medical alliance
No one but he could transplant brains. 
Lots of people he saved from a dirge and
Let them live, being normal, anew.
But that marvellous, miracle surgeon,
I'm embarrassed to say, was a Jew! 
© George Tokarev. Translation, 2003 
Edited by Robert Titterton

----------


## Lampada

Первая работа ютюбовца:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRxi1x3nssQ  *Купола*

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - О моем старшине (Я помню райвоенкомат...) YouTube - Высоцкий: "Я помню райвоенкомат..". (Private)  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1089.15 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=881.03    *О моём старшине* 
Я помню райвоенкомат:
"В десант не годен. Так-то, брат!
Таким, как ты, там невпротык,"- и дальше смех,-
Мол, из тебя какой солдат?
Тебя хоть сразу в медсанбат.
А из меня такой солдат, как изо всех. 
А на войне, как на войне.
А мне и вовсе - мне вдвойне,
Присохла к телу гимнастерка на спине.
Я отставал, сбоил в строю.
Но как-то раз в одном бою,
Не знаю чем, я приглянулся старшине. 
Шумит окопная братва:
"Студент! А сколько - дважды два?
Эй, холостой! А правда, графом был Толстой?
А кто евоная жена?"
Но тут встревал мой старшина:
"Иди поспи, ты не святой, а утром - бой". 
И только раз, когда я встал
Во весь свой рост, он мне сказал:
"Ложись!" - и дальше пару слов без падежей,-
К чему две дырки в голове?"
И вдруг спросил: "А что, в Москве
Неужто вправду есть дома в пять этажей?" 
Над нами шквал - он застонал,
И в нем осколок остывал.
И на вопрос его ответить я не смог.
Он в землю лег за пять шагов,
За пять ночей и за пять снов -
Лицом на Запад и ногами на Восток.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDehxH8iUV8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw53CaI_u4k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_k8MML-t4A  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=9.12    *Мореплаватель-одиночка*  
Вот послал господь родителям сыночка:
Люльку в лодку переделать велел,-
Мореплаватель родился одиночка -
Сам укачивал себя, сам болел... 
Не по году он мужал - по денечку,
И уже из колыбели дерзал:
К мореплаванью годился в одиночку,
Из пеленок паруса вырезал. 
...Прямо по носу - глядите!- то ли бочка,
То ли яхта, то ли плот, то ли - нет:
Мореплаватель, простите, одиночка
Посылает вам мудреный привет! 
Ой, ребята, не к добру проволочка!
Сплюньте трижды все, кто на корабле:
Мореплаватель на море одиночка -
Вроде черного кота на земле! 
"Вы откуда - отвечайте нам, и точка,-
Не могли же вы свалиться с небес?!
Мы читали, что какой-то одиночка
В треугольнике Бермудском исчез..." 
"Это утка, это бред - все до строчки!-
И простите, если резок и груб,-
Я там плавал, извините, в одиночку:
Он совсем не треугольник, а - куб! 
Были бедствия - посуда на кусочки!
Била Бетси - ураган - все подряд,-
Мореплаватели нынче - одиночки -
Из летающих тарелок едят!.." 
Вот добавил он в планктон кипяточку...
Как орудует: хоть мал, да удал!
Глядь - и ест деликатесы в одиночку,-
А из нас - таких никто не едал. 
И поведал он, что пьет он по глоточку,
Чтоб ни капли не пропасть в бороде,-
Мореплаватель, простите, в одиночку
Философию развел на воде. 
"Не искусственную ли оболочку
Вы вокруг себя, мой друг, возвели?
Мореплаванью, простите, в одиночку
Наше общество предпочли?" 
Он ответил: "Вы попали прямо в точку!
Жаль, на суше не пожать вам руки:
В море плавая подолгу в одиночку,
Я по вас затосковал, моряки!" 
Мы, услыша что-нибудь, сразу - в строчку,
Мы, завидя что-нибудь,- в негатив!
Мореплавателя сняли, одиночку,
В фотографию его превратив. 
Ах, побольше б нам немного юморочку!-
Поскучнели, отрешась от земли,-
Мореплавателя - брата - одиночку
Мы хотя бы как смогли развлекли! 
Так поменьше им преград и отсрочек,
И задорин на пути, и сучков!
Жаль, что редко их встретишь - одиночек,-
Славных малых и таких чудаков!
1976.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ppyo_Lpfn9c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKkryYrLy9Q (private)    *К 50-ЛЕТИЮ В.ПЛУЧЕКА*. 
В Москву я вылетаю из Одессы
На лучшем из воздушных кораблей.
Спешу не на пожар я и не на премьеру пьесы -
На всеми долгожданный юбилей. 
Мне надо - где сегодня юбиляр
И первый друг "Последнего парада".
В Париже - Жан Габен и Жан Виллар,
Там Ив Монтан, но мне туда не надо. 
Я долго за билетами скандалил,
Аэрофлот поставив "на попа".
"Да кто он?" - говорят, я им шепнул - и сразу дали:
"Он постановщик "Бани" и "Клопа". 
Мне надо - где "Женитьба Фигаро",
В которой много режиссерских штучек.
Я мог бы в "Моссовет" пройти двором,
Но мне не надо, мне туда, где Плучек. 
Сегодня - сдача пьесы на Таганке,
Но, видно, он волшебник или маг,-
Сегодня две премьеры, значит в ВТО - две пьянки,
И все же здесь такой переаншлаг. 
Сегодня в цирке масса медведей,
И c цирком конкурирует эстрада,
Еще по телевизору хоккей -
Там стон стоит, но мне туда не надо. 
Я прилетел - меня не принимают.
Я даже струсил, думаю: беда!
Но... знаете, бывает, и премьеры отменяют,
А юбилей, к счастью, никогда. 
Я Ваш поклонник с некоторых пор,
И низкий Вам поклон за Вашу лиру, 
За Ваш неувядаемый юмор,
За вашу долголетнюю сатиру. 
до 4 сентября 1969.

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2006981.html?v= ... 0d9adab833 (26 минут)  _"В основу документального фильма легла уникальная кинохроника, которая еще никогда не демонстрировалась на отечественном телевидении. Кадры, снятые 35 лет назад в Югославии, только в прошлом году были найдены в зарубежных архивах. Плёнка, запечатлевшая работу над фильмом "Единственная дорога", несмотря на все ужасы сербско-хорватской войны, ничуть не пострадала. Дело было так. Когда в 1974 году в Черногории снимали совместную советско-югославскую ленту (кстати, югославы ее знали как "Окованные шоферы") с участием Владимира Высoцкого, на местном телевидении подготовили получасовую передачу, в которую вошло то, от чего отказались в фильме."_   *«Водой наполненные горсти...»* 
Написано в 1974 г. во время или после съёмок в к/ф «Единственная дорога» (СССР-Югославия). Текст приводится по правленной беловой рукописи.  
Водой наполненные горсти
Ко рту спешили поднести —
Впрок пили воду черногорцы
И жили впрок до тридцати. 
А умирать почётно было —
Средь пуль и матовых клинков,
И уносить с собой в могилу
Двух-трёх врагов, двух-трёх врагов. 
А им прожить хотелось до' ста —
До жизни жадным, — век с лихвой
В краю, где гор и неба — вдосталь,
И моря — тоже — с головой. 
Шесть сотен тысяч равных порций
Воды живой в одной горсти...
Но проживали черногорцы
Свой долгий век до тридцати. 
И жёны их водой помянут,
И прячут их детей в горах
До той поры, пока не станут
Держать оружие в руках. 
Беззвучно надевали траур
И заливали очаги,
И молча лили слёзы в тра'ву,
Чтоб не услышали враги. 
Чернели женщины от горя,
Как плодородная земля,
За ними вслед чернели горы,
Себя огнём испепеля. 
То было истинное мщенье —
Бессмысленно себя не жгут —
Людей и гор самосожженье
Как несогласие и бунт. 
И пять веков, как божьи кары,
Как мести сына за отца,
Пылали горные пожары
И черногорские сердца. 
Цари менялись, царедворцы,
Но смерть в бою — всегда в чести.
Не уважали черногорцы
Проживших больше тридцати.

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/815225.html?v=5 ... a44044d4a9  (39 минут) 
В. С. Высoцкий
Из серии "*Тайные знаки*"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlDlrJpO_jI (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqMexK74DJA http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1202.07    *Моя метрика где-то в архиве хранится...*  
Моя метрика где-то в архиве хранится,
А архив в сорок первом под Минском сгорел.
Так что, может, мне двадцать, а может быть, тридцать,
Ну а месяц рожденья я выбрал апрель. 
В апреле солнце припекает,
В апреле - первого - все врут.
А за апрелем май бывает,
А в мае любят, а в мае пьют. 
Моя мать померла в сорок третьем в Калуге,
Кто отец мой, быть может, не знала и мать.
Место жительства я себе выбрал на юге,
А места заключенья не нам выбирать. 
На юге солнце припекает...

----------


## Lampada

Статья:   «Чужие» песни Владимира Высoцкого http://v-vysotsky.narod.ru/statji/2008/ ... /text.html

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22E1RfJtY1I 
Открытие памятника Владимиру Высoцкому в *Воронеже.*
9 сентября 2009 г.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-Rz1IosBYM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIE4MxfAFoQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_BArfLgIcY  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1346.10   *Песня о конце войны*  *Сбивают из досок столы во дворе,* 
- Пока не накрыли - стучат в домино... 
Дни в мае длиннее ночей в декабре, 
И тянется время - но всё решено! 
Вот уже довоенные лампы горят вполнакала,
И из окон на пленных глазела Москва свысока, -
А где-то солдатиков в сердце осколком, осколком толкало,
А где-то разведчикам надо добыть языка. 
Не выпито всласть родниковой воды, 
Не куплено впрок обручальных колец - 
Всё смыло потоком великой беды, 
Которой приходит конец наконец! 
Вот уже обновляют знамёна, и строят в колонны,
И булыжник на площади чист, как паркет на полу, -
А всё же на запад идут, и идут, и идут эшелоны,
И над похоронкой заходятся бабы в тылу.  
Уже зацветают повсюду сады, 
И землю прогрело и воду во рвах, - 
И скоро награда за ратны труды - 
Подушка из свежей травы в головах! 
Вот уже зазвучали трофейные аккордеоны,
Вот и клятвы слышны - жить в согласье, любви, без долгов, -
И всё же на запад идут, и идут, и идут эшелоны (батальоны),
А нам показалось - уже (почти) не осталось врагов!...  
Запись с гитаристами А. Бальчевым и В.Витковским

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f2XIkyPPm8 http://vv.uka.ru/nexus/vv/25/vv25_04.mp3  ShareRemoveFlag for spamBlock UserUnblock User 
<li class="comment" data-author-viewing="False" data-id="JaGO9eBqtqOf0ZsBXU_E0C1BztZfZ1vW3EGM8yCfMqk" data-score="0" data-author="lavriccat2011"> 
Песня написана для фильма "Единственная дорога", но в фильм не вошла.     *Уже не маячат над городом аэростаты*. 
Замолкли сирены, готовясь победу трубить. 
А ротные все-таки выйти успеют в комбаты, 
Которых пока еще запросто могут убить.  
Вот от копоти свечек уже очищают иконы. 
И душа и уста - и молитву творят, и стихи. 
Но с красным крестом все идут и идут эшелоны, 
Хотя и потери по сводкам не так велики.  
Вот со стекол содрали кресты из полосок бумаги. 
Вот и шторы - долой!  Затемненье уже ни к чему. 
А где-нибудь спирт раздают перед боем из фляги, 
Он все выгоняет - и холод, и страх, и чуму.  
Вот уже довоенные лампы горят вполнакала - 
И из окон на пленных глазела Москва свысока... 
А где-то солдатика в сердце осколком толкало, 
А где-то разведчикам надо добыть "языка".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3hXQGLXcuI  
К 15-летию Театра на Таганке 
(23 апреля 1979)   *Пятнадцать лет - не дата*, так -
	   Огрызок, недоедок.
	   Полтиник - да! И четвертак.
	   А то - ни так, ни эдак. 
	   Мы выжили пятнадцать лет.
	   Вы думали слабо, да?
	   А так как срока выше нет -
	   Слобода, брат, слобода! 
	Пятнадцать - это срок, хоть не на нарах,
	Кто был безус - тот стал при бороде.
	Мы уцелели при больших пожарах,
	При Когане, при взрывах и т.д. 
	Пятнадцать лет назад такое было!..
	Кто всплыл - об утонувших не жалей!
	Сегодня мы - и те, кто у кормила,-
	Могли б совместно справить юбилей. 
	Сочится жизнь - коричневая жижа...
	Забудут нас, как вымершую чудь,
	В тринадцать дали нам глоток Парижа,-
	Чтобы запоя не было - чуть-чуть. 
	Мы вновь готовы к творческим альянсам,-
	Когда же это станут понимать?
	Необходимо ехать к итальянцам,
	Заслать им вслед за папой - нашу "Мать". 
	"Везет - играй!" - кричим наперебой мы.
	Есть для себя патрон, когда тупик.
	Но кто-то вытряс пулю из обоймы
	И из колоды вынул даму пик. 
	Любимов наш, Боровский, Альфред Шнитке -
	На вас ушаты вылиты воды.
	Прохладно вам, промокшие до нитки?
	Обсохните - и снова за труды. 
	Достойным уже розданы медали,
	По всем статьям - амнистия окрест.
	Нам по статье в "Литературке" дали,
	Не орден - чуть не ордер на арест. 
	Тут одного из наших поманили
	Туда, куда не ходят поезда,
	Но вновь статью большую применили -
	И он теперь не едет никуда. 
	Директоров мы стали экономить,
	Беречь и содержать под колпаком,-
	Хоть Коган был неполный Коганович,
	Но он не стал неполным Дупаком. 
	Сперва сменили шило мы на мыло,
	Но мыло омрачило нам чело,
	Тогда Таганка шило возвратила -
	И все теперь идет, куда ни шло. 
	Даешь, Таганка, сразу: "Или - или!"
	С ножом пристали к горлу - как не дать.
	Считают, что невинности лишили...
	Пусть думают - зачем разубеждать? 
	А знать бы все наверняка и сразу б,
	Заранее предчувствовать беду!
	Но все же, сколь ни пробовали на зуб,-
	Мы целы на пятнадцатом году. 
	Талантов - тьма! Созвездие, соцветье...
	И многие оправились от ран.
	В шестнадцать будет совершеннолетье,
	Дадут нам паспорт, может быть, загран. 
	Все полосами, все должно меняться -
	Окажемся и в белой полосе!
	Нам очень скоро будет восемнадцать -
	Получим право голоса, как все. 
	Мы в двадцать пять - даст бог - сочтем потери,
	Напишут дату на кокарде нам,
	А дальше можно только к высшей мере,
	А если нет - то к высшим орденам. 
	Придут другие - в драме и в балете,
	И в опере опять поставят "Мать"...
	Но в пятьдесят - в другом тысячелетьи -
	Мы будем про пятнадцать вспоминать! 
	У нас сегодня для желудков встряска!
	Долой сегодня лишний интеллект!
	Так разговляйтесь, потому что Пасха,
	И пейте за пятнадцать наших лет! 
	   Пятнадцать лет - не дата, так -
	   Огрызок, недоедок.
	   Полтинник - да! И четвертак.
	   А то - ни так - ни эдак. 
	   А мы живем и не горим,
	   Хотя в огне нет брода,
	   Чего хотим, то говорим,-
	   Слобода, брат, слобода!  
	1979

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myM_YfSpvvI  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZUjxRq6urg   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF_7IEqLKD4    
После чемпионата мира по футболу - разговор с женой
(зарисовка)  *Комментатор из своей кабины*
Кроет нас для красного словца,-
Но недаром клуб "Фиорентины"
Предлагал мильон за Бышевца. 
Что ж, Пеле, как Пеле,
Объясняю Зине я,
Ест Пеле крем-брюле,
Вместе с Жаирзинио. 
Я сижу на нуле,-
Дрянь купил жене - и рад.
А у Пеле - "шевроле"
В Рио-де-Жанейро. 
Муром занялась прокуратура,-
Что ему - реклама! - он и рад.
Здесь бы Мур не выбрался из МУРа -
Если б был у нас чемпионат. 
Что ж, Пеле, как Пеле,
Объясняю Зине я,
Ест Пеле крем-брюле,
Вместе с Жаирзинио. 
Я сижу на нуле,-
Дрянь купил жене - и рад.
А у Пеле - "шевроле"
В Рио-де-Жанейро. 
Может, не считает и до ста он,-
Но могу сказать без лишних слов:
Был бы глаз второй бы у Тостао -
Он вдвое больше б забивал голов. 
Ну что ж, Пеле, как Пеле,
Объясняю Зине я,
У Пеле на столе
крем-брюле
в хрустале,
А я сижу на нуле.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFq-mwsvX3c   *Всю Россию до границы*
Царь наш кровью затопил,
А жену свою - царицу
Колька Гришке уступил. 
За нескладуху-неладуху -
Сочинителю по уху!
Сочинитель - это я,
А часового бить нельзя! 
1965.
Написано к спектаклю "10 дней, которые потрясли мир".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv6ids-2q-s http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pyiu5vQsY8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxhexkmwCV0 (Private)    *Про двух громилов -* *братьев Профа и Николая* 
Как в селе Большие Вилы,
Где еще сгорел сарай,
Жили-были два громилы
Огромадной жуткой силы -
Братья Проф и Николай. 
Николай - что понахальней -
По ошибке лес скосил,
Ну а Проф - в опочивальни
Рушил стены - и входил. 
Как братья не вяжут лыка,
Пьют отвар из чаги -
Все от мала до велика
Прячутся в овраге. 
В общем, лопнуло терпенье,-
Ведь добро - свое, не чье,-
И идти на усмиренье
Порешило мужичье. 
Николай - что понахальней,-
В тот момент быка ломал,
ну а Проф в какой-то спальне
С маху стену прошибал. 
"Эй, братан, гляди - ватага,-
С кольями, да слышь ли,-
Чтой-то нынче из оврага
Рановато вышли!" 
Неудобно сразу драться -
Наш мужик так не привык,-
Стали прежде задираться:
"Для чего, скажите, братцы,
Нужен вам безрогий бык?!" 
Николаю это странно:
"Если жалко вам быка -
С удовольствием с братаном
Можем вам намять бока!" 
Где-то в поле замер заяц,
Постоял - и ходу...
Проф ломается, мерзавец,
Сотворивши шкоду. 
"Ну-ка, кто попробуй вылезь -
Вмиг разделаюсь с врагом!"
Мужики перекрестились -
Всей ватагой навалились:
Кто - багром, кто - батогом. 
Николай, печась о брате,
Первый натиск отражал,
Ну а Проф укрылся в хате
И оттуда хохотал. 
От могучего напора
Развалилась хата,-
Проф оттяпал ползабора
Для спасенья брата. 
"Хватит, брат, обороняться -
Пропадать так пропадать!
Коля, нечего стесняться,-
Колья начали ломаться,-
Надо, Коля, нападать!" 
По мужьям да по ребятам
Будут бабы слезы лить...
Но решили оба брата
С наступленьем погодить. 
"Гляди в оба, братень,-
Со спины заходят!"
"Может, оборотень?"
"Не похоже вроде!" 
Дело в том, что к нам в селенье
Напросился на ночлег -
И остался до Успенья,
А потом - на поселенье
Никчемушный человек. 
И сейчас вот из-за крика
Ни один не услыхал:
Этот самый горемыка
Чтой-то братьям приказал. 
Кровь уже лилась ручьями,-
Так о чем же речь-то?
"Бей братьев!" - Но вдруг с братьями
Сотворилось нечто: 
Братьев как бы подкосило -
Стали братья отступать -
Будто вмиг лишились силы...
Мужичье их попросило
Больше бед не сотворять. 
...Долго думали-гадали,
Что блаженный им сказал,-
Как затылков ни чесали -
Ни один не угадал. 
И решили: он заклятьем
Обладает, видно...
Ну а он сказал лишь: "Братья,
Как же вам не стыдно!" 
1970.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVj1YVKmPtQ   *Иосиф Бродский* о Владимире Высoцком 
"Принято относиться к поэтам-песенникам с некоторым предубеждением. И до Высoцкого отношение ко всем бардам у меня было именно таким. Но начав слушать Высoцкого, - более или менее внимательно - я понял, что мы имеем дело именно с поэтом. Более того, я должен сказать, что меня даже не устраивало, что это сопровождается гитарой, потому что само по себе, как текст, это было совершенно замечательно.  
Я говорю именно о том, что он делал с языком, о его рифмах... Это гораздо лучше, чем Кирсанов или Маяковский, - я уже не говорю о таких людях, вроде Евтушенко и Вознесенского. Дело в том, что он пользовался совершенно феноменальными составными рифмами, а гитара помогала ему скрадывать тот невероятный труд, который он затрачивал именно на лингвистическую сторону своих песен. В принципе, они поражают людей не столько благодаря содержанию и музыке, а благодаря бессознательному усвоению этой языковой фактуры. И в этом смысле, потеря Высoцкого - потеря для русского языка совершенно ничем  невосполнимая".

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y6o0EKWYws http://vv.kulichki.net/audio/ram/proxod ... t-etix.ram   *ПЕСНЯ ГОГЕРА-МОГЕРА* 
Прохода нет от этих начитанных болванов:
Куда ни плюнь – доценту на шляпу попадешь, -
Позвать бы пару опытных шаманов-
                                                     ветеранов
И напустить на умников падеж! 
                 Что за дела – не в моде благородство?
                 И вместо нас – нормальных, от сохи –
                 Теперь нахально рвутся в руководство
                 Те, кто умеют сочинять стихи. 
                             На нашу власть – то плачу я, то ржу:
                             Что может дать она? – по но́су даст вам!
                             Доверьте мне – я поруковожу
                             Запутавшимся нашим государством! 
Кошмарный сон я видел: что без научных знаний
Не соблазнишь красоток – ни девочек, ни дам!
Но я и пару ломаных юаней,
                                         будь я проклят,
За эти иксы-игреки не дам! 
                 Недавно мы с одним до ветра вышли
                 И чуть потолковали у стены –
                 Так у него был полон рот кровищи
                 И интегралов – полные штаны. 
                             С такими далеко ли до беды –
                             Ведь из-за них мы с вами чахнем в смоге!
                             Отдайте мне ослабшие бразды –
                             Я натяну, не будь я Гогер-Могер! 
И он нам будет нужен – придушенный очкарик:
Такое нам сварганит! – врагам наступит крах.
Пинг-понг один придумал – хрупкий шарик, -
Орешек крепкий в опытных руках! 
                 Искореним любые искривленья
                 Путем повальной чистки и мытья, -
                 А перевоспитанье-исправленья –
                 Без наших ловких рук – галиматья! 
                             Я так решил – он мой, текущий век
                              Хоть режьте меня, ешьте и вяжите, -
                             Я – Гогер-Могер, вольный человек, -
                             И вы меня, ребята, поддержите! 
Не надо нам прироста – нам нужно уменьшенье.
Нам перенаселенье – как гиря на горбе, -
Все это зло идет от женя-шеня –
Ядреный корень, знаю по себе. 
                 Свезем на свалки – груды лишних знаний,
                 Метлой – по деревням и городам!
                 За тридцать штук серебряных юаней,
                                                                            будь я проклят,
                 Я Ньютона с Конфуцием продам! 
                             Я тоже не вахлак, не дурачок –
                             Цитаты знаю я от всех напастей, -
                             Могу устроить вам такой «скачок»! –
                             Как только доберусь до высшей власти. 
«Между 1974 и 1978»   
По единственной известной авторской фонограмме. Роль Высoцким сыграна не была, песня в спектакль не вошла.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.korfest.ru/doc/media/disk4/42.mp3   -- Исполняет *Владимир Корецкий*  *ГРУСТНАЯ ПЕСНЯ О ВАНЕЧКЕ* 
Зря ты, Ванечка, бредешь
      Вдоль оврага:
На пути – каменья сплошь, -
Резвы ножки обобьешь,
      Бедолага! 
Тело в эдакой ходьбе
      Ты измучил,
А и, кажется, себе
      Сам наскучил. 
Стал на беглого похож
      Аль на странничка, -
Может, сядешь – отдохнешь,
      Ваня-Ванечка?!
                             Ваня! 
Что, Ванюша, путь трудней?
      Хворь напала?
Вьется тропка меж корней,
До конца пройти по ней –
      Жизни мало! 
Славно, коль судьбу узнал
      Распрекрасну, -
Ну а вдруг коней загнал
      Понапрасну?! 
Али вольное житье
      Слаще пряничка?
Ах ты горюшко мое,
      Ваня-Ванечка!
                             Ваня! 
Ходют слухи, будто сник
      Да бедуешь,
Кудри сбросил, - как без них?
Сыт ли ты или привык –
      Голодуешь? 
Хорошо ли бобылем
      Да без крова?
Это, Ваня, не путем,
      Непутево! 
Горемычный мой, дошел
      Ты до кра́юшка!
Тополь твой уже отцвел,
      Ваня-Ванюшка!
                             Ваня!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.korfest.ru/doc/media/disk4/9.mp3  -- Исполняет *Владимир Корецкий*   *Не ведаю, за телом ли поспела...* 
Не ведаю, за телом ли поспела
толпа друзей, за гробом торопясь.
Но что ж хоры не воют хороня?
Концы хоронят? Ишь чего наделали!
Побойтесь Бога, если не меня.
Рыдайте шибко, чтоб на жалость клюнули:
молчать негоже, брата хороня.
Пусть надорвется колокол, звеня.
Хотите тайно? Ишь чего надумали!
Побойтесь Бога, если не меня.
Уж лучше бы себя молчальники угрюмые
в рай провожали, спешно хороня,
а наша труппа, дождичек кляня,
пустилась в пляс. А то чего надумали!
Побойтесь Бога, Бога - не меня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.korfest.ru/doc/media/disk2/24.mp3  -- Исполняет *Владимир Корецкий*  *Я прожил целый день в миру потустороннем...* 
Я прожил целый день в миру потустороннем.
Я бодро крикнул поутру: "Кого схороним?"
Ответ мне был угрюм и тих: Всё - блажь, бравада.
- Кого схороним? - Нет таких! - Ну и не надо!" 
А я сейчас затосковал, хоть час оттуда -
вот уж где истинный провал - ну, просто чудо!
Я сам больной и кочевой, но побожился:
"Вернусь, мол, ждите - ничего, что я зажился. 
Так снова предлагаю вам, пока не поздно:
хотите ли ко всем чертям - вполне серьезно?
Где кровь из вены как река, а не водица.
Тем, у кого она жидка, тем - не годится. 
А там не нужно ни гроша - хоть век поститься.
Живет там праведна душа - не тяготится.
Там вход живучим воспрещен, как посторонним...
Не выдержу, спрошу еще: "Кого схороним?". 
Зову туда, где благодать и нет предела.
Никто не хочет умирать - такое дело.
И отношение ко мне, ну... как к пройдохе.
Все стали умники вдвойне в родной эпохе. 
Ну я согласен побренчим спектакль и тронем.
Ведь никого же не съедим, а так... схороним.
Ну, почему же все того, как в рот набрали?
Там встретятся, кто и кого тогда забрали. 
Там этот с бляхой на груди и тих, и скромен.
Таких как он там пруд пруди... Кого схороним?
Кто задается, в лак его - чтоб хрен отпарить.
Там этот с трудной... как его? Забыл. Вот память! 
Скажи-кась, милый человек, я может спутал?
Какой сегодня нынче век? Какая смута?
Я сам вообще-то костромской, а мать из Крыма.
Так если бунт у вас какой, тогда - я мимо. 
А если нет, тогда еще всего два слова.
У нас там траур запрещен, нет, честно слово!
И там порядок - первый класс - глядеть приятно.
А наказание: сейчас прогнать обратно. 
У нас границ не перечесть: беги - не тронем.
Тут, может быть, евреи есть? Кого схороним?
В двадцатом веке я? Эва! Да ну вас к шутам!
Мне нужно в номер двадцать два. Лаврентий спутал.
______________________________________ http://www.korfest.ru/doc/media/disk1/12.mp3   *В восторге я!..*  
В восторге я! Душа поет!
Противоборцы перемерли,
И подсознанье выдает
Общеприемлемые перлы. 
А наша первая пластинка -
Неужто ли заезжена?
Ну что мы делаем, Маринка!
Ведь жизнь - одна, одна, одна! 
Мне тридцать три - висят на шее,
Пластинка Дэвиса снята.
Хочу в тебе, в бою, в траншее -
Погибнуть в возрасте Христа. 
А ты - одна ты виновата
В рожденье собственных детей!
Люблю тебя любовью брата,
А может быть, еще сильней!  _1971_
____________________________________

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y4JL_iiHVU 
На льду *Ковальчук* и *Костомаров*  *Здесь лапы у елей дрожат на весу...*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXpwiwFGJBQ  - *караоке*  *Корабли постоят...*

----------


## Lampada

http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv15cd/vv15cd09.mp3   *С одесского хичмана...* 
С одесского хичмана,
С тургенева романа,
Я вычитал хорошенький стишок,
Как хороши стервозы,
Как нежны были розы...
Теперь они истёрлись в порошок. 
Иду по тратуару, сидит в окошке шмара,
Сидит она, не хавает, не пьёт,
Она в шикарном доме,
А я стою на стрёме,
И смотрю я на неё как _идиёт_. 
О Боже, моя мама, какая панорама,
Три девушки глазёнки как миндаль,
Одна _мине_ моргает, другая подмагает,
А третья нажимает на педаль. 
Одна _мине_ моргает, другая подмагает,
А третья нажимает на педаль.

----------


## Lampada

http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/vv15cd/vv15cd16.mp3   *Раз в московском кабаке сидели...*  _Авторы не установлены_ 
Раз в московском кабаке сидели, -
Мишка Лавренёв туда попал,
И, когда немножко окосели,
Он нас в Фергану завербовал. 
В края далёкие,
В места высокие,
На тропы те, где гибнут рысаки,
Без вин, без курева,
Житья культурного…
За что забрал, начальник? - отпусти! 
Нас в шикарный поезд посадили,
Пожелав счастливого пути,
Документами нас всех снабдили,
Не сказавши даже нам «прости!». 
В края далёкие,
В Газлы́ широкие,
На тропы те, где гибнут рысаки,
Без вин, без курева,
Житья культурного…
За что забрал, начальник? - отпусти!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqsDqrenKZA (Private) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFv-PzrdOOU   *ТЕАТРАЛЬНО-ТЮРЕМНЫЙ ЭТЮД*. _(К 10-летию театра на Таганке, 23 апреля 1974 года)._ 
Легавым быть - готов был умереть я,
Отгрохать юбилей - и на тот свет!
Но выяснилось: вовсе не рубеж - десятилетье,
Не юбилей, а просто - десять лет. 
И всё-таки "Боржома" мне налей
За юбилей. Такие даты редки!
Ну ладно, хорошо,- не юбилей,
А, скажем,- две нормальных пятилетки. 
Так с чем мы подошли к "неюбилею"?
За что мы выпьем и поговорим?
За то, что все вопросы и в "Конях", и в "Пелагее" -
Ответы на историю с "Живым". 
Не пик, и не зенит, не апогей!
Но я пою от имени всех зеков -
Побольше нам "Живых" и "Пелагей",
Ну, словом,- больше "Добрых человеков". 
Нам почести особые воздали:
Вот деньги раньше срока за квартал,
В газету заглянул, а там полным-полно регалий -
Я это между строчек прочитал. 
Вот только про награды не найду,
Нет сообщений про гастроль в загранке.
Сидим в определяющем году,-
Как, впрочем, и в решающем,- в Таганке. 
Тюрьму сломали - мусор на помойку!
Но будет, где головку прислонить.
Затеяли на площади годков на десять стройку,
Чтоб равновесье вновь восстановить. 
Ох, мы поездим! Ох, поколесим!-
В Париж мечтая, а в Челны намылясь -
И будет наш театр кочевым,
И уличным (к чему мы и стремились). 
Как хорошо, мы здесь сидим без кляпа,
И есть чем пить, жевать и речь вести.
А эти десять лет - не путь тюремного этапа:
Они - этап нелёгкого пути. 
Пьём за того, кто превозмог и смог,
Нас в юбилей привёл, как полководец.
За пахана! Мы с ним тянули срок -
Наш первый убедительный "червонец". 
Еще мы пьём за спевку, смычку, спайку
С друзьями с давних пор - с Таганских нар -
За то, что на банкетах вы делили с нами пайку,
Не получив за пьесу гонорар. 
Редеют ваши стройные ряды -
Писателей, которых уважаешь.
Но, говорят, от этого мужаешь.
За долги ваши праведны труды -
Земной поклон, Абрамов и Можаич! 
От наших лиц остался профиль детский,
Но первенец не сбит, как птица влет -
Привет тебе, Андрей, Андрей Андреич Вознесенский!
И пусть второго Бог тебе пошлёт. 
Ах, Зина, жаль не склеилась семья -
У нас там, в Сезуане, время мало.
И жаль мне, что Гертруда - мать моя,
И что не мать мне Василиса, Алла. 
Ах, Ваня, Ваня Бортник! - тихий сапа.
Как я горжусь, что я с тобой на "ты"!
Как жаль, спектакль не видел Паша, Павел, Римский папа -
Он у тебя б набрался доброты. 
Таганка, славься! Смейся! Плачь! Кричи!
Живи и в наслажденьи, и в страданьи.
Пусть лягут рядом наши кирпичи
Краеугольным камнем в новом зданье.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVU7rPyhkj0  - (интересные фотки)   *Невидимка*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JU_ZE23V-I   *Монолог Галилея* 
"Это Галилей. В конце жизни сидит, к нему приходит его ученик, которого звать Сарти. И Сарти говорит, что "вы правы были, что вы отреклись, зато вы продолжали заниматься наукой. И наука ценит только одно мерило - вклад в науку". И он ему говорит: Нет, дорогой мой Сарти. Даже несмотря на мое нынешнее положение, я все-таки чувствую себя способным дать Вам несколько указаний о том, что имеет отношение к науке, которой Вы себя посвятили. В свободные часы, а у меня теперь их много, я размышлял над тем, что со мной произошло и думал о том, как должен будет расценить это мир науки, к которому я себя уже не причисляю. Даже торговец шерстью должен думать не только о том, чтобы самому подешевле купить или подороже продать, но еще и о том, чтобы вообще беспрепятственно могла вестись торговля шерстью. Поэтому научная деятельность, как мне представляется, требует особого мужества. Наука распространяет знания, добытые с помощью сомнений. Добывая знания обо всем и для всех, она стремится всех сделать сомневающимися. Но правители погружают большинство населения в искрящийся туман суеверий и старых слов. Туман, который скрывает темные делишки власть имущих. Наше новое искусство сомнения восхитило тысячи людей. Огни вырвали из наших рук телескоп и направили его на своих угнетателей. И эти корыстные насильники, жадно присваивающие плоды научных трудов, внезапно ощутили на себе холодный испытующий взгляд науки. Они осыпали нас угрозами и взятками, перед которыми не могут устоять слабые души. Но можем ли мы отречься от большинства и все-таки оставаться ученными? Непостижимы движения тех, кто властвует над людьми. Благодаря сомнению выиграна борьба за право измерять небо. Но благодаря слепой вере римская хозяйка все еще проигрывает борьбу за молоко. Придет время и вы откроете все, что может быть открыто. Но ваше продвижение в науке будет лишь удалением от человечества, и постепенно пропасть между вами и человечеством станет настолько огромной, что в один прекрасный день ваш торжествующий клич о новом открытии будет встречен всеобщим воплем ужаса. И самое главное, Сарти, я понял: мне никогда не грозила настоящая опасность. Одно время я был так же силен, как власти. Но я отдал свое знание власть имущим, чтобы те их употребили или не употребили или злоупотребили ими, как им заблагорассудится, в своих собственных интересах. Я предал свое призвание. И человека, который совершил то, что совершил я, нельзя терпеть в рядах людей науки".

----------


## Hanna

_I will attempt to read this thread later, but too tired right now.._  
Vysotskij is popular in Sweden and Finland. About 100 songs, or so, are translated into Swedish. I guess people relate to the lyrics.  I love his poetic lyrics!  
Some of the songs I liked were: (not sure what the Russian titles are)  "Song about the Earth", "The Truth and the Lie", "The Dead", "My Horses", "On the Bolsjoe Karetnoe" + Many more.. _I had a look for covers in English or German but I didn't find any.  Can that be right? If so, what a loss! Here is what it sounds like in Swedish and Finnish:_   
Ninka (Swedish) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWiFghqhJ9A
Blockade of Leningrad (Finnish) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRhKR4-w-3Q
No Mans Land (Swedish) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58ThJOF2Loo
Volodja (Swedish) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfU6Gs22kpM
The Dead (Swedish) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KspucHGh_c8
Wolf Hunt (Finnish) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d-7wojDUw4
Truth and Lies (Swedish) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwuAL3TTaOI  *My questions: 
1) Can you recommend any good collections / covers of Vysotsky songs in Russian? 
2) What are your favourite songs by Vysotskij? Post a link!*   _Imagine if Vysotskij had had been promoted internationally - He's like Bob Dylan, but better! I agree with Lampada - it's almost worth learning Russian just for his lyrics._ 
Some Swedish CD covers

----------


## Lampada

> _...I had a look for covers in English or German but I didn't find any.  Can that be right? If so, what a loss!_ ...

 Vladimir Vysоtsky in different tongues:    http://www.wysotsky.com/ 
In English:  http://www.wysotsky.com/1033.htm
In German:    http://www.wysotsky.com/1031.htm
In Swedish:   http://www.wysotsky.com/1053.htm

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r52jUQG_fg  (слова в бегущей строчке)   *Алиса в стране чудес* 
Песни из детского радио-диско-спектакля "Алиса в стране чудес" по мотивам одноименной сказки Л.Керрол: 
1.  Песня Кэррола
2.  Падение Алисы
3.  Песня Алисы
4.  Белый Кролик, Алиса и Додо
5.  Робин Гусь
6.  Марш антиподов
7.  Королевское шествие 
**********
1973.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RxSTv63FeU  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1672.12 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1700.21 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1240.19 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.03 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1063.19 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=934.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=880.04  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ya ... k-vsya.ram   *Песня про Сережку Фомина* 
Я рос как вся дворовая шпана -
Мы пили водку, пели песни ночью,-
И не любили мы Сережку Фомина
За то, что он всегда сосредоточен. 
Сидим раз у Сережки Фомина -
Мы у него справляли наши встречи,-
И вот о том, что началась война,
Сказал нам Молотов в своей известной речи. 
В военкомате мне сказали: "Старина,
Тебе броню дает родной завод "Компрессор" !"
Я отказался,- а Сережку Фомина
Спасал от армии отец его, профессор. 
Кровь лью я за тебя, моя страна,
И все же мое сердце негодует:
Кровь лью я за Сережку Фомина -
А он сидит и в ус себе не дует! 
Теперь небось он ходит по кинам -
Там хроника про нас перед сеансом,-
Сюда б сейчас Сережку Фомина -
Чтоб побыл он на фронте на германском! 
...Но наконец закончилась война -
С плеч сбросили мы словно тонны груза,-
Встречаю я Сережку Фомина -
А он Герой Советского Союза... 
1964.

----------


## Lampada

http://art-sluza.ru/2009/11/03/vremya-v/ 
Передача *Владимира Большедворского* “Время Высoцкого” (2005) 
Беседа с *Михаилом Шемякиным*.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohXDwYG6EGc  
Ст. Б.Брехта, муз. А.Васильева и Б.Хмельницкого. 
Исполняется в спектакле "Добрый человек из Сезуана".  *Власть исходит от народа*,
Но куда она приходит
И откуда происходит,
До чего ж она доходит? 
Что за митинг? Живо слазьте!
Кто-то спрашивает что-то,
Задает вопросы кто-то
Почему-то отчего-то. 
Тут, конечно, дали власти
Очередь из пулемета,
И тогда свалился кто-то
Как-то сразу, отчего-то
Повалился наземь кто-то. 
Власти ходят по дороге -
Кто лежит там на дороге?
Кто-то протянул тут ноги,
Труп какой-то на дороге...
Эй, да это ведь народ!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olQMGam3FwU  
Стих читает Никита Высoцкий:  *Я бодрствую, но вещий сон мне снится*.
Пилюли пью - надеюсь, что усну.
Не привыкать глотать мне горькую слюну -
Организации, инстанции и лица
Мне объявили явную войну
За то, что я нарушил тишину,
За то, что я хриплю на всю страну,
Чтоб доказать - я в колесе не спица,
За то, что мне неймется и не спится,
За то, что в передачах заграница
Передает мою блатную старину,
Считая своим долгом извиниться:
- Мы сами, без согласья...
Ну и ну!
За что еще? Быть может, за жену -
Что, мол, не мог на нашей подданной жениться?!
Что, мол, упрямо лезу в капстрану
И очень не хочу идти ко дну,
Что песню написал, и не одну,
Про то, как мы когда-то били фрица,
Про рядового, что на дзот валится,
А сам - ни сном ни духом про войну.
Кричат, что я у них украл луну
И что-нибудь еще украсть не премину.
И небылица догоняет небылица.
Не спится мне... Ну, как же мне не спиться?!
Нет! Не сопьюсь! Я руку протяну
И завещание крестом перечеркну,
И сам я не забуду осениться,
И песню напишу, и не одну,
И в песне той кого-то прокляну,
Но в пояс не забуду поклониться
Всем тем, кто написал, чтоб я не смел ложиться!
Пусть чаша горькая - я их не обману. 
1973.

----------


## Lampada

Впервые на ютюбе:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhAg-PYPPG0  *Вратарь*  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=70079#p70079

----------


## Lampada

*Рукопись песни Высoцкого выставлена на аукцион* -  http://lenta.ru/news/2009/11/17/manuscript/    *Затяжной прыжок* -  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=64254&hilit=%D0%BD%D0%  B5+%D1%81%D0%BB%D1%8B%D1%88%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%8  1%D1%8C+%D0%B7%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%B0#p64254

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высoцкий  *Плоты* 
      Однажды (начало довольно банальное, но все-равно - однажды) ночью... Я пошел купаться на реку. Один. Не потому, что было не с кем, а просто захотелось одному, вот и все.  
      На реке (опять банально, но, тем не менее - на реке) никого не было. Была лунная дорожка, в которой очень красиво плавать, была тихая вода и было тепло. Только в метрах в восьми от берега плавала полоса плотов. Буксир притащил их и оставил, а буксировщик пошел пьянствовать с товарищами с пристани. Ему бы надо дальше, план ведь - и чем быстрее, тем больше заработает, а он пошел пьянствовать: то ли товарищей давно не видел, то ли время пришло. Вот! Пошел он пьянствовать, а плоты колыхались на тихой воде, метрах в восьми от берега.  
      Я, конечно, разделся (догола, конечно, разделся), попробовал воду пальцами ног и думаю: "Плоты какие-то! Поднырну под них и выплыву на чистое место, поплаваю, поотдуваюсь, пофыркаю, а потом обратно поднырну - и домой." Сказано - сделано. Хлюп! Несколько гребков, сильных таких, нервных: ночь, темно, страшно. Иду наверх - бум!- ударяюсь в бревно головой. Значит, мало! Еще несколько гребков, снова - бум! Хуже дело. Гребу еще, воздуху нет, и потихоньку голос какой-то гнусный говорит:  
      - Гибнешь! Ой гибнешь!  
      - Хрена с два! Чтоб мне сгинуть, надо еще смочь! А кровь в висках стучит - наверное, кислородное голодание.  
      Я - наверх: опять бревна. Все! Смерть! На фига дома не сидел, пошел на реку за смертью?! А дома дожидаются, и коньяк стоит о трех звездочках... А я тут гибну - и не за грош, а по глупости гибну!  
      Но вдруг в самый-самый последний момент перед смертью подумал: "Правой-то я сильней греб, вот и выгреб". Повернулся я, оттолкнулся, да и выскочил наверх, как летучая рыба, воздуху хватил и назад, а потом опять - и так раза четыре...  
      Выжил я, значит.  
      С тех пор купаться ночью не хожу, а буксировщиков ненавижу лютой ненавистью и пьянство тоже. А жизнь нашу и неудовлетворенность, из-за которой по ночам на реку хочется, а не в постель,- проклинаю. Вот!   
[1968, лето]   _Владимир Высoцкий. Собрание сочинений в пяти томах.
Составитель С. Жильцов. Тула: "Тулица" 1993._

----------


## Lampada

_Высoцкого оживят для съёмок в кино_  http://www.mk.ru/culture/publications/362997.html

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbAE9NhiMSY  *Как в старинной русской сказке,*
Дай Бог памяти,
Колдуны, что немного добрее
Говорили: "Спать ложись Иванушка, утро вечера мудренее"
Говорили: "Спать ложись Иванушка, утро вечера мудренее"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6vlBhz4dGw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aKJ5FG9cD8  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1346.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1090.16 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=938.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.21   *Про любовь в каменном веке* или *Проблема семьи в каменном веке* 
А ну отдай мой каменный топор!
И шкур моих набедренных не тронь!
Молчи, не вижу я тебя в упор,-
Сиди вон и поддерживай огонь! 
Выгадывать не смей на мелочах,
Не опошляй семейный наш уклад!
Не убрана пещера и очаг,-
Разбаловалась ты в матриархат! 
Придержи свое мнение:
Я - глава, и мужчина - я!
Соблюдай отношения
Первобытнообщинныя. 
Там мамонта убьют - поднимут вой,
Начнут добычу поровну делить...
Я не могу весь век сидеть с тобой -
Мне надо хоть кого-нибудь убить! 
Старейшины сейчас придут ко мне, -
Смотри еще - не выйди голой к ним!
Век каменный - и не достать камней,-
Мне стыдно перед племенем моим! 
Пять бы жен мне - наверное,
Разобрался бы с вами я!
Но дела мои - скверные,
Потому - моногамия. 
А все - твоя проклятая родня!
Мой дядя, что достался кабану,
Когда был жив, предупреждал меня:
Нельзя из людоедов брать жену! 
Не ссорь меня с общиной - это ложь,
Что будто к тебе кто-то пристает, -
Не клевещи на нашу молодежь,
Она - надежда наша и оплот! 
Ну что глядишь - тебя пока не бьют, -
Отдай топор - добром тебя прошу!
А шкуры - где? Ведь люди засмеют!..
До трех считаю, после - укушу! 
1969

----------


## Lampada

"...Высoцкий - дитя стихий, я не видел второго такого же по выносливости. Он неутомим как горная река, как сибирская вьюга, и это не метафора, увы! - он так же беспощаден к себе в работе, как и упомянутые явления природы. Только ему это дороже стоит - жизни и здоровья. Стихия, увлечение, интрига замысла, влюбленность делают его самим собой. Казенный распорядок, будничная суета меняют его облик. Это словно бы другой человек - неширок и нещедр, неузнаваем ни в чем... Но вот его властно призвала страсть, идея, мечта, песня, дружба, роль. Перед вами - Владимир Высoцкий. Он распахнут весь перед людьми, он рискует сгореть, расплавиться на каждом шагу... Он сочинит песню, которую завтра полюбят. Он уедет сниматься в горы, увлечется альпинизмом, и его стихи о дружбе и мужестве, о горах и войне принесут кинофильму успех. Прекрасно сыграв офицера в фильме "Служили два товарища", он наотрез отказался от дублера - сам скакал, сам седлал, сам падал с коня... Дитя стихий..." *Вениамин Смехов. "Аврора" № 5, 1980.*  
"...Высoцкий не преувеличивал свое значение, свой дар. Может быть, даже недооценивал. Однако, призвание свое знал, относился к нему серьезно, честно и был верен ему до конца, а поэтому и силы его росли, на удивление... Все мы видели: словно кто-то запустил его живым метеором, выстрелил им, и он пронесся по нашему небу, прогудел и сгорел, не требуя никакой дани, не вымаливая никаких взяток, а страстно желая одного-единственного: не взять - отдать, одарить. Не от людей - людям, нам... Его способность отдачи, самоотдачи феноменальна. ...От песен Высoцкого каждый, наверное, ну хоть на миг становится тревожнее, умнее, красивее, каждый очеловечивается - тоже прямо на глазах. Его песни очень часто ранят, и ранят больно, но ведь в них никогда нет злобы, злорадства по поводу наших бед, они всегда добры..." *Ю. Карякин*

----------


## Lampada

*Самарские судьбы. Владимир Высoцкий*   _Фильм посвящён истории выступлений Владимира Высoцкого в Куйбышеве в 1967 году.
Гран-при V кинофестиваля документальных фильмов "Страсти во Владимиру" в Кошалине (Польша, 2007)._ 
Режиссер: *Андрей Пекер*  
1/3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeGnirm-xkw
2/3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWfZpfRNUng
3/3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_FPb3EgU7g
__________________________________________________  __  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOanD_wns28  (28 минут)  
__________________________________________________  ___
1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgAttHwBNgw
2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_Vs0A4pnAE

----------


## Lampada

_Стихи Владимира Высoцкого, посвященные Марине Влади. 
Музыка Никиты Джигурды и Вячеслава Бобкова.
Исполняет Вячеслав Бобков по просьбе Вадима Туманова. 
Исполнить эту песню разрешил Никита Владимирович Высoцкий._     *Люблю тебя сейчас*
Не тайно - напоказ.
Не "после" и не "до" в лучах твоих сгораю.
Навзрыд или смеясь,
Но я люблю сейчас,
А в прошлом - не хочу, а в будущем - не знаю.
В прошедшем "я любил" -
Печальнее могил, -
Все нежное во мне бескрылит и стреножит,
Хотя поэт поэтов говорил:
"Я вас любил, любовь еще, быть может..."
Так говорят о брошенном, отцветшем -
И в этом жалость есть и снисходительность,
Как к свергнутому с трона королю.
Есть в этом сожаленье об ушедшем
Стремленьи, где утеряна стремительность,
И как бы недоверье к "я люблю". 
Люблю тебя теперь
Без мер и без потерь,
Мой век стоит сейчас -
Я вен не перережу!
Во время, в продолжение, теперь
Я прошлым не дышу и будущим не брежу.
Приду и вброд, и вплавь
К тебе - хоть обезглавь! -
С цепями на ногах и с гирями по пуду.
Ты только по ошибке не заставь,
Чтоб после "я люблю" добавил я, что "буду".
Есть горечь в этом "буду", как ни странно,
Подделанная подпись, червоточина
И лаз для отступленья, про запас,
Бесцветный яд на самом дне стакана.
И словно настоящему пощечина -
Сомненье в том, что "я люблю" - сейчас. 
Смотрю французский сон
С обилием времен,
Где в будущем - не так, и в прошлом - по-другому.
К позорному столбу я пригвожден,
К барьеру вызван я языковому.
Ах, разность в языках!
Не положенье - крах.
Но выход мы вдвоем поищем и обрящем.
Люблю тебя и в сложных временах -
И в будущем, и в прошлом настоящем!..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouJfEv9Jomk   *Моя звезда* 
Стихи И. Анненского   *Среди миров, в мерцании светил*
Одной Звезды я повторяю имя...
Не потому, чтоб я Её любил,
А потому, что я томлюсь с другими. 
И если мне сомненье тяжело,
Я у Неё одной молю ответа,
Не потому, что от Неё светло,
А потому, что с Ней не надо света.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK_w6yDmL_Q http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiwXHqFfuho   *Раззуди-ка ты плечи, звонарь...* 
Раззуди-ка ты плечи, звонарь,
Звонкий колокол раскочегаривай.
Ты очнись, встряхнись, гармонист,
Переливами щедро одаривай. 
    Мы беду навек спровадили,
    В грудь ей вбили кол осиновый.
    Перебор сегодня свадебный,
    Звон над городом малиновый. 
Эй, гармошка, дразни, дразни,
Не спеши, подманивай.
И главный колокол, звони, звони,
Маленький, подзванивай.

----------


## Lampada

*Жил-был один чудак*,-
Он как-то раз, весной,
Сказал чуть-чуть не так -
И стал невыездной. 
А, может, что-то спел не то
По молодости лет.
А, может, выпил два по сто
С кем выпивать неслед. 
Он письма отправлял -
Простым и заказным,
И не подозревал,
Что стал невыездным. 
Да и не собирался он
На выезд никуда -
К друзьям лишь ездил на поклон
В другие города. 
На сплетни он махнул
Свободною рукой,-
Сидел и в ус не дул
Чудак невыездной. 
С ним вежливы, на "вы" везде,
Без спущенных забрал,
Подписку о невыезде
Никто с него не брал. 
Он в карточной игре
Не гнался за игрой -
Всегда без козырей
И вечно "без одной". 
И жил он по пословице:
Хоть эта мысль не та -
Всё скоро обеззлобится
И встанет на места. 
И он пером скрипел -
То злее, то добрей,-
Писал себе и пел
Про всяческих зверей: 
Что, мол, сбежал гиппопотам
С Египта в Сомали -
Хотел обосноваться там,
Да высох на мели. 
Но строки те прочлись
Кому-то поутру -
И, видимо, пришлись
С утра не по нутру. 
Должно быть, между строк прочли,
Что бегемот - не тот,
Что Сомали - не Сомали,
Что всё наоборот. 
Прочли, от сих до всех
Разрыв и перерыв,
Закрыли это в сейф,
И все - на перерыв. 
Чудак пил кофе натощак -
Такой же заводной,-
Но для кого-то был чудак
Уже невыездной. 
...Пришла пора - а то
Он век бы не узнал,
Что он совсем не то,
За что себя считал. 
И после нескольких атак,
В июльский летний зной
Ему сказали: "Ты, чудак,
Давно невыездной!" 
Другой бы, может, и запил,
А он махнул рукой:
"Что я,- когда и Пушкин был
Всю жизнь невыездной!"
1973.

----------


## Lampada

*Мы бдительны - мы тайн не разболтаем*,-
Они в надежных жилистых руках.
К тому же, этих тайн мы знать не знаем -
Мы умникам секреты доверяем,-
А мы, даст бог, походим в дураках. 
Успехи взвесить - нету разновесов,-
Успехи есть, а разновесов нет,-
Они весомы - и крутых замесов.
А мы стоим на страже интересов,
Границ, успехов, мира и планет. 
Вчера отметив запуск агрегата,
Сегодня мы героев похмелим,
Еще возьмем по полкило на брата...
Свой интерес мы - побоку, ребята,-
На кой нам свой, и что нам делать с ним? 
Мы телевизоров понакупали,-
В шесть - по второй глядели про хоккей,
А в семь - по всем Нью-Йорк передавали,-
Я не видал - мы Якова купали,-
Но там у них, наверное - о'кей! 
Хотя волнуюсь, в голове вопросы:
Как негры там? - А тут детей купай,-
Как там с Ливаном? Что там у Сомосы?
Ясир здоров ли? Каковы прогнозы?
Как с Картером? На месте ли Китай? 
"Какие ордена еще бывают?"-
Послал письмо в программу "Время" я.
Еще полно - так что ж их не вручают?
Мои детишки просто обожают,-
Когда вручают - плачет вся семья.  
1978.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypehMtEfeyw   *СТАРАТЕЛЬСКАЯ (Письмо друга)*  
Друг в порядке - он, словом, при деле,-
Завязал он с газетой тесьмой:
Друг мой золото моет в артели,-
Получил я сегодня письмо. 
Пишет он, что работа - не слишком...
Словно лозунги клеит на дом:
"Государство будет с золотишком,
А старатель будет - с трудоднем!" 
Говорит: "Не хочу отпираться,
Что поехал сюда за рублем..."
Говорит: "Если чуть постараться,
То вернуться могу королем!" 
Написал, что становится злее.
"Друг,- он пишет,- запомни одно:
Золотишко всегда тяжелее
И всегда оседает на дно. 
Тонет золото - хоть с топорищем.
Что ж ты скис, захандрил и поник?
Не боись: если тонешь, дружище,-
Значит, есть и в тебе золотник!" 
Пишет он второпях, без запинки:
"Если грязь и песок над тобой -
Знай: то жизнь золотые песчинки
Отмывает живящей водой..." 
Он ругает меня: "Что ж не пишешь?!
Знаю - тонешь, и знаю - хандра,-
Все же золото - золото, слышишь!-
Люди бережно снимут с ковра..." 
Друг стоит на насосе и в метку
Отбивает от золота муть.
...Я письмо проглотил как таблетку -
И теперь не боюсь утонуть! 
Становлюсь я упрямей, прямее,-
Пусть бежит по колоде вода,-
У старателей - все лотерея,
Но старатели будут всегда!  
1969.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r52jUQG_fg  (*Субтитры*) 
Песни из детского радио-диско-спектакля "Алиса в стране чудес" по мотивам одноименной сказки Л. Керрол:
1.  Песня Кэррола
2.  Падение Алисы
3.  Песня Алисы
4.  Белый Кролик, Алиса и Додо
5.  Робин Гусь
6.  Марш антиподов
7.  Королевское шествие   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA2kW6cM3xc (*Субтитры*) 
8.  Песня Попугая-моряка

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OANcOYqhlRc (*Субтитры*)   *Метрика*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX8WAjowq9w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTMAnhQvLcI 
Из к/ф "Вооружён и очень опасен". 1977 г. 
Музыка Г. Фиртич 
Поёт Людмила Сенчина   *НЕ ГРУСТИ!*  
Не грусти!-
Забудь за дверью грусть.
Заплати,
А я развлечь берусь.
Потерпи - уйду ненадолго,
Допою - и сразу вернусь. 
Попробуйте забыться,
Не думать о дурном!
Оставьте злые лица
Направо за углом!
Оставьте боли и заботы
Своему врагу!
Я в этом охотно
Помогу! 
Когда вы слишком чинны,
Мы вянем от тоски -
Усталые мужчины -
Плохие... шутники!
Не выпьют лишнего ни йоты,
Мало куражу,
Пока я им что-то
Не скажу. 
---Пей вино!
---Ах, ты не пьешь вина?
---Все равно!-
---Я за двоих пьяна.
---Так и быть - я завтра забуду,
---Что была в тебя влюблена. 
---Забыли вы морщины
---Разгладить на лице -
---Они на вас, мужчины,
---Как фрак на мертвеце!
---Про наши нежные расчеты
---Дома - ни гу-гу!
---Я вам охотно
---Помогу. 
---Грешны вы иль невинны -
---Какие пустяки!
---Усталые мужчины -
---Такие... чудаки!
---Не скажут лишнего ни йоты,
---Мало куражу,
---Пока я им что-то
---Не скажу. 
Ах, жара!
Какая здесь жара!
Все - игра,
Вся наша жизнь - игра...
Но в игре бывает удача
И счастливые номера! 
Нет золотой долины -
Всё проигрыш и прах.
А выигрыш, мужчины,-
В отдельных номерах!
Играйте, но не для наживы,
А на весь кураж,-
И номер счастливый
Будет ваш! 
На нас не пелерины -
Мы бабочки в пыльце,-
Порхаем, а мужчины
Меняются в лице.
Порхайте с нами беззаботно,
Словно на лугу!
А я вам охотно
Помогу!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPjeyf5n4PI  
Из к/ф "Вооружён и очень опасен". 1977 г. 
Музыка Г. Фиртич 
Поёт *Людмила Сенчина*  *Вооружён и очень опасен* 
Запоминайте:
Приметы - это суета,-
Стреляйте в чёрного кота,
Но плюнуть трижды никогда
Не забывайте! 
И не дрожите!
Молясь, вы можете всегда
Уйти от Страшного суда,-
А вот от пули, господа,
Не убежите! 
Кто там крадётся вдоль стены,
Всегда в тени и со спины?
Его шаги едва слышны -
Остерегитесь!
Он врал, что истина в вине.
Кто доверял ему вполне -
Уже упал с ножом в спине,-
Поберегитесь! 
За маской не узнать лица,
В глазах - по девять грамм свинца,
Расчёт его точен и ясен.
Он не полезет на рожон,
Он до зубов вооружён
И очень, очень опасен! 
Не доверяйте
Ему ни тайн своих, ни снов,
Не говорите лишних слов -
Под пули зря своих голов
Не подставляйте! 
---Гниль и болото
---Произвели его на свет;
---Неважно - прав ты или нет -
---Он в ход пускает пистолет
---С пол-оборота. 
--Он жаден, зол, хитёр, труслив,
---Когда он пьёт, тогда слезлив,
---Циничен он и не брезглив:
---"Когда и сколько?"
---Сегодня - я, а завтра - ты,-
---Нас уберут без суеты.
Зрачки его черны, пусты -
Как дула кольта. 
За маской не узнать лица,
В глазах - по девять грамм свинца,
Расчёт его точен и ясен.
Он не полезет на рожон,
Он до зубов вооружён
И очень, очень опасен!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVcNNOHUmhM 
Первая киносъёмка концерта Высoцкого.  1967.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIHWYuoeby4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUcFqkb79RA  *Эх раз, ещё раз...*  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=60295#p60295

----------


## Lampada

Марина Влади  *Нет рядом никого, как ни дыши*.
Давай с тобой организуем встречу! *Марина*, ты письмо мне напиши -
По телефону я тебе отвечу. 
Пусть будет так, как года два назад,
Пусть встретимся надолго иль навечно,
Пусть наши встречи только наугад,
Хотя ведь ты работаешь, конечно. 
Не видел я любой другой руки,
Которая бы так меня ласкала,-
Вот по таким тоскуют моряки,-
Сейчас моя душа затосковала. 
Я песен петь не буду никому -
Пусть, может быть, ты этому не рада,-
Я для тебя могу пойти в тюрьму -
Пусть это будет за тебя награда. 
Не верь тому, что будут говорить,
Не верю я тому, что люди рады,
И когда-нибудь мы будем вместе пить
Любовный вздор и трепетного яда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw8aECwRDj4 (субтитры)  *(Кто-то подделывается "под Высoцкого").*    *Дорожная история*  
Экспресс Москва - Варшава, тринадцатое место, -
 В приметы я не верю - приметы ни при чём:
 Ведь я всего до Минска, майор - всего до Бреста, -
 Толкуем мы с майором, и каждый - о своём. 
        Я ему про свои неполадки,
        Но ему незнакома печаль:
        Материально - он в полном порядке,
        А морально... Плевать на мораль! 
 Майор неразговорчив - кончал войну солдатом, -
 Но я ему от сердца - и потеплел майор.
 Но через час мы оба пошли ругаться матом,
 И получился очень конкретный разговор. 
 Майор чуть-чуть не плакал, что снова уезжает,
 Что снова под Берлином еще на целый год:
 Ему без этих немцев своих забот хватает, -
 Хотя бы воевали, а то - наоборот... 
 Майор сентиментален - не выдержали нервы:
 Жена ведь провожала, - я с нею говорил.
 Майор сказал мне после: "Сейчас не сорок первый,
 А я-то, веришь, парень! - как снова пережил". 
 1966

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a5UzSK36F0  
В исполнении *Михаила Евдокимова*  *Погоня*  
Во хмелю слегка 
Лесом правил я. 
Не устал пока — 
Пел за здравие, 
А умел я петь 
Песни вздорные: 
"Как любил я вас, 
Очи чёрные..."  
То плелись, 
то неслись, 
то трусили рысцой, 
И болотную слизь 
конь швырял мне в лицо. 
Только — я проглочу 
вместе с грязью слюну, 
Штофу горло скручу 
и опять затяну:  
"Очи чёрные! 
Как любил я вас..." 
Но прикончил я 
То, что впрок припас, 
Головой тряхнул, 
Чтоб слетела блажь, 
И вокруг взглянул — 
И присвистнул аж:  
Лес стеной впереди — не пускает стена, 
Кони прядут ушами, назад подают. 
Где просвет, где прогал — не видать ни рожна! 
Колют иглы меня, до костей достают.  
Коренной ты мой, 
Выручай же, брат! 
Ты куда, родной, — 
Почему назад?! 
Дождь — как яд с ветвей — 
Недобром пропах. 
Пристяжной моей 
Волк нырнул под пах.  
Вот же пьяный дурак, вот же налил глаза! 
Ведь погибель пришла, а бежать — не суметь: 
Из колоды моей утащили туза, 
Да такого туза, без которого — смерть!  
Я ору волкам: 
"Побери вас прах!.." 
А коней в бока 
Подгоняет страх. 
Шевелю кнутом — 
Бью кручёные 
И ору притом: 
"Очи чёрные!.."  
Храп, да топот, да лязг, 
да лихой перепляс — 
Бубенцы плясовую играют с дуги. 
Ах вы, кони мои, погублю же я вас! 
Выносите, друзья, выносите, враг...(?)!  
...От погони той 
Даже хмель иссяк. 
Мы на кряж крутой — 
На одних осях, 
В хлопьях пены мы — 
Струи в кряж лились; 
Отдышались, отхрипели 
Да откашлялись.  
Я лошадкам забитым, 
что не подвели, 
Поклонился в копыта 
до самой земли, 
Сбросил с воза манатки, 
повёл в поводу... 
Спаси Бог вас, лошадки, 
что целым иду!  
Сколько кануло, сколько схлынуло! 
Жизнь кидала меня — не докинула! 
Может, спел про вас неумело я, 
Очи чёрные, скатерть белая?!

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высoцкий в Америке*  
Невероятная история о гастролях Высoцкого в Соединенных Штатах Америки, рассказанная им самим, его друзьями и близкими.
История, о существовании которой, мало кто знал.
Но это есть документальный факт сохраненный до наших дней биографами и историками.   
1/4    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhu9Y8inAg8
2/4    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mShrXACLSgA
3/4    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49pMJNTzsDk
4/4    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vECeO5JyQU

----------


## Lampada

http://www.maili-sai.com/forum/viewtopi ... a14147b938

----------


## Lampada

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... en&view=3#   -   *16 минут концерта*  *1980*  
1. Кони привередливые
2. Купола российские
3. Охота на волков 
4. Монолог "О себе" 
5. Он не вернулся из боя

----------


## Lampada

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... =en&view=3   *Своя колея*  
 Kонцерт памяти Высoцкого  
2006

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nxvsL29xVs  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JbNRTswZEg   *Как готовить кутум* (устные рассказы)   
— … Разрежут ему живот, вытаскивают внутренность весь… {В}от, чисто мыть его… Туда закладывают фарш — сабза, каштан, кишмиш, и орех — его туда в рот кладёшь. Вот. Потом плюргамент заворачиваешь, кладёшь эта самая… духовка… Вот это кутум так готовят. 
Это кутум — это рып. Вот, например, у нас Ленкорань есть такой обр… один, который когда… Это ку… Эт… Если… например, там, если суру костре есть, суру костре — его никто не кушает. Вот совсем. Хочешь — лук кладут. Его не кушают, вот только так костёр — иногда сашлик делают. Только все кутум едят. В эти… Этот кутум есть — Кура есть… Ну, и больше всего — это в Иране это кутум, но его не умеют готовить, только Азербеджан может готовить вот этот кутум. Вот. Такой рыпка есть… Что тебя, чё-нь-ть интересует ещё? 
— Ну, ты и рассказываешь! Я про то, как… А как его готовят? 
— Как готовят? Я тебе рассказываю несколько раз! Кутум приносят домой. Его… Задний ход его можно, если, конечно… Если умеешь фарш класть, можно разрезать, если не умеешь — можно не разрезать. Всё можно делать, да?! Висший, самый вкусный — это кутум. Атлично палучается! А мы пьём, кушаем, водку пьём… Кушаем… Атлично! Висшая! Глязат! 
— Ты самое главное забыл — члены ЦК, по-моему, едят, да? 
— О, нет! Его… В ЦК связи надо иметь для того, чтобы достать этот кутум, — он очень редкий, э! Пять часов базар идёшь — нет ведь кутум! Нет! 
— Ну так, а как его готовить всё-таки? 
— Ну а… Как готовят?!.. Я тебе десять раз!.. Ты меня разыгрываешь, нет? 
— А как ловят, как ловят? Как его ловят? 
— Ловят его?… Ну, обично, рыбу ловят… Очень трудно ловить его! Он очень редкий! Ты знаешь — золотой рыбка есть? Золотой рыбка есть… Вот ты, чтоб золотую рыбка достать, ты в культком связь можно иметь, тогда достанет. А кутум — только ЦК надо иметь. Ну, я досталь вам кутум… 
— А полторы рыбки? 
— Полторы рып?.. По два штука — я сказаль это… Больше не поймаешь, нет! 
— Сам ловил? 
— А нет, не ловил. Откуда я могу ловить, я… А я — что я? — рыбак, что, э? Я кушаю! Мне приносят, мне всякий товарищи есть, связи. Красный книжка достаю, потом набирает телефонный номер, поднимает трубка, каля: «Алё, Мамед? Курбан говорит. Его мили … Тыживам тэле…» — «Два-три рыбки, пажалста, есть!..» Всегда! 
— А на рынке продают? 
— На рынке? Ну, пять-шесть часов идёте базар — уже нет. Двадцать пять рублей — такой кусочек один маленький стоит. Это — самый драгоценный рып… 
— Слушай, а как насчёт там конфет коробочки? 
— А, конфет… Ты знаешь что, меня вот, достал один… хурджун меня приехал, хурджун… Достал билат такой коробка конфет — тридцать шесть рублей конфеты стоит коробка, э! Один коробка! Но что самый примечательное, самое интересный — отличный такой конфет, вся закрыт золотой бумажка, всё! Его открываешь, разворачиваешь. «Несколько штук можно?» — половину кушает, потом сделает так его: немножко опять завязывает, как будто ничего не брал… Таком конфет, да… Значит, флюет своему привёз, Баки, флюет. Очень обрадовался! — и не заметил, что я кушал немножко конфет оттуда. Очень вкусно! Честное слово, клянусь!.. 
(7 июля ?) 1970 г., у Т. Кормушиной

----------


## Lampada

Отрывок из интервью с Галиной Шубариной. 
"...*Высоцкoму всю ночь не давали спать девицы Шубарина* 
- У них с Высoцким были близкие отношения, но мой Володя старался это не афишировать. Песню "07" Высoцкий написал при Володе. На съемках фильма "Опасные гастроли" они поселились в Одессе в гостинице "Аркадия". Моего Володьку в Одессе знает каждая собака - мы туда часто с концертами ездили, и у меня там живет куча родственников. Только он зашел в номер, ему принялись звонить девки: "Володь, мы знаем, ты без Гали приехал..." Ему в шесть утра на съемки ехать, и он сел отковыривать телефонный провод от розетки. Тут заходит Высoцкий: "Володь, меня, видно, кагэбэшники секут. Я Марине набираю и успеваю только сказать: "Здравствуй, это я!" - больше ничего не слышно. Давай с тобой номерами поменяемся..." Володька, довольный, согласился и пошел спать. Часа в четыре утра распахивается дверь и входит злой Высoцкий: "Какие-то твари всю ночь трезвонили! Но зато я Маринке дозвонился". И показал на мешковине написанную песню "07" и целую кучу куплетов, которые он поет в этом фильме. Высoцкий все это написал за одну ночь!..."  http://www.shansonprofi.ru/archiv/notes/paper165/

----------


## Lampada

Впервые на ютюбе:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwQNjZ1mQ1U 
Неудачник. Сколько лет, сколько зим...  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=63841#p63841

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня мы отмечаем день рождения *Владимира Семёновича Высoцкого.*  *Во Франции* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BATMQIsSqmk   *Охота на волков*.    viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=82185&hilit=%D0%9E%D1%  85%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0+%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%  BB%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2#p82185

----------


## Lampada

Фотки!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb3HSbCRnZY (ПАМЯТИ ВЛАДИМИРА ВЫСOЦКОГО посвящается)   *Мне судьба - до последней черты...* viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=94230#p94230

----------


## Lampada

Человек и закон с Алексеем Пимановым  21.01.10г.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpIu0zA5gGk  
Малоизвестные факты из жизни Высoцкого.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2FYYRgwRiw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg_X0arFK6g   *Песенка Додо*  *Много неясного в странной стране* —
Можно запутаться и заблудиться...
Даже мурашки бегут по спине,
Если представить, что может случиться. 
Вдруг будет пропасть — и нужен прыжок.
Струсишь ли сразу? Прыгнешь ли смело?
А? Э-э! Так-то, дружок,
В этом-то всё и дело. 
Добро и зло в Стране Чудес, как и везде, встречаются, (ругаются,)
Но только — здесь они живут на разных берегах,
Здесь по дорогам страшные истории скитаются
И бегают фантазии на тоненьких ногах.

----------


## Lampada

*Монолог* - Выступление на телевидении 
1/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1-KQ_XU0wI
2/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-qwtwewDjc
3/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kod37rSiZNU
4/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOQ5AWq6_9Q
5/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyYXLwFzp_8
6/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_ZoDrwFZN4

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbuEj2nJHtE -  "Светлой памяти Владимира Высoцкого - посвящается"  *Спасите наши души*  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=71789&hilit=%D0%A1%D0%  BF%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5+%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8  8%D0%B8+%D0%B4%D1%83%D1%88%D0%B8#p71789

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOCs0HgTZLc  - Поёт Екатерина Гусева http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj03RB39f2U  *ПРЕРВАННЫЙ ПОЛЕТ*  -  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=69893&hilit=%D0%BB%D0%  B0%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB#p69893

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpQHptCb9pM  
Лиловый негр
Песня Александра Вертинского 
Где Вы теперь? Кто Вам целует пальцы?
Куда ушел Ваш китайченок Ли?
Вы кажется потом любили португальца?
А может быть с малайцем Вы ушли... 
В последний раз я видел Вас так близко,
В пролете улицы умчало Вас авто...
Мне снилось, что теперь в притонах Сан-Франциско
Лиловый негр вам подает манто... 
1916

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb6O2y4yz9I  *КВАТРО* 
Январь 2010  *Лирическая*  - viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=60292&hilit=%D0%9B%D0%  B8%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%8F  #p60292

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFKlgvBsYFg 
Программа "Постскриптум" 
Воспоминания о Высoцком

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm0IykLw6d0 http://vv.kulichki.net/audio/ram/otbros ... -posox.ram   *Песня автомобилиста* 
	Отбросив прочь свой деревянный посох,
	Упав на снег и полежав ничком,
	Я встал - и сел в "погибель на колесах",
	Презрев передвижение пешком. 
	Я не предполагал играть с судьбою,
	Не собирался спирт в огонь подлить,-
	Я просто этой быстрою ездою
	Намеревался жизнь себе продлить. 
	Подошвами своих спортивных "чешек"
	Топтал я прежде тропы и полы -
	И был неуязвим я для насмешек,
	И был недосягаем для хулы. 
	Но я в другие перешел разряды -
	Меня не примут в общую кадриль,-
	Я еду, я ловлю косые взгляды
	И на меня, и на автомобиль. 
	Прервав общенье и рукопожатья,
	Отворотилась прочь моя среда,-
	Но кончилось глухое неприятье -
	И началась открытая вражда. 
	Я в мир вкатился, чуждый нам по духу,
	Все правила движения поправ,-
	ОРУДовцы мне робко жали руку,
	Вручая две квитанции на штраф. 
	Я во вражду включился постепенно,
	Я утром зрел плоды ночных атак:
	Морским узлом завязана антенна...
	То был намек: с тобою будет так! 
	Прокравшись огородами, полями,
	Вонзали шила в шины, как кинжал,-
	Я ж отбивался целый день рублями -
	И не сдавался, и в боях мужал. 
	Безлунными ночами я нередко
	Противника в засаде поджидал,-
	Но у него поставлена разведка -
	И он в засаду мне не попадал. 
	И вот - как "языка" - бесшумно сняли
	Передний мост и унесли во тьму.
	Передний мост!.. Казалось бы - детали,
	Но без него и задний ни к чему. 
	Я доставал рули, мосты, колеса,-
	Не за глаза красивые - за мзду.
	Но понял я: не одолеть колосса,-
	Назад - пока машина на  ходу! 
	Назад, к моим нетленным пешеходам!
	Пусти назад, о, отворись, сезам!
	Назад в метро, к подземным пешеходам!
	Разгон, руль влево и - по тормозам! 
	...Восстану я из праха, вновь обыден,
	И улыбнусь, выплевывая пыль:
	Теперь народом я не ненавидим
	За то, что у меня автомобиль!

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высoцкий.  Неизвестный, которого знали все* 
1/4   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDSqpL8V3AY
2/4   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkFvmFJKM3s
3/4   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC-GqJndfw8
4/4   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Ifi8-qMX4  
Информация о фильме:
Название: Владимир Высoцкий. Неизвестный, которого знали все...
Оригинальное название: Владимир Высoцкий. Неизвестный, которого знали все...
Год выхода: 2010
Жанр: Документальный
Режиссер: А.Ковановский
В ролях: Владимир Высoцкий, Владимир Ивашов, Николай Губенко и др. 
О фильме:
В частности материал польской кинохроники (1967 года), обнаруженный в архивах спустя 40 лет, является первой документальной съемкой Владимира Высoцкого, осуществленной зарубежной съемочной группой в Москве. Польским кинематографистам посчастливилось запечатлеть неформальную встречу молодых московских актеров – Владимира Высoцкого, Людмилы Абрамовoй, Всеволода Абдулова, Николая Губенко, Геннадия Яловича, собравшихся на квартире Владимира Ивашова и Светланы Светличной. 
Непосредственная атмосфера человеческого общения, молодые узнаваемые лица артистов, ставших позднее известными на всю страну, песни в авторском исполнении Владимира Высoцкого, запечатленные на черно-белую кинопленку… Эти кадры на осязаемом уровне передают современному зрителю удивительный и неповторимый дух времени второй половины 60-х годов, памятный лишь людям старшего поколения.
В фильме также использованы уникальные кадры из различных частных архивов (кинопробы несостоявшейся роли, любительские съемки, фрагменты интервью). Некоторые из произведений Высoцкого ("Скалолазка", "Еще не вечер", "Сколько чудес…") впервые прозвучат в кадре в авторском исполнении. Большая часть вошедших в фильм материалов – эксклюзивно представленная кинохроника, открывающая широкой аудитории телезрителей прежде неизвестные страницы творческой биографии легендарной личности – Владимира Высoцкого. 
В этом году Владимиру Высoцкому исполнилось бы 72 года.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR1hzPOERbQ  _"...сцена сноса Дерева-дома удивительно хорошо ложится на песню Высoцкого "Охота с вертолетов"... "_  *Конец "Охоты на Волков", или Охота с вертолетов* _Михаилу Шемякину_ 
Словно бритва рассвет полоснул по глазам,
Отворились курки, как волшебный Сезам,
Появились стрелки, на помине легки, -
И взлетели стрекозы с протухшей реки,
И потеха пошла - в две руки, в две руки! 
Мы легли на живот и убрали клыки.
Даже тот, даже тот, кто нырял под флажки,
Чуял волчие ямы подушками лап;
Тот, кого даже пуля догнать не могла б, -
Тоже в страхе взопрел и прилег - и ослаб. 
Чтобы жизнь улыбалась волкам - не слыхал, -
Зря мы любим ее, однолюбы.
Вот у смерти - красивый широкий оскал
И здоровые, крепкие зубы. 
        Улыбнёмся же волчьей улыбкой врагу -
        Псам еще не намылены холки!
        Но - на татуированном кровью снегу
        Наша роспись : мы больше не волки! 
Мы ползли, по-собачьи хвосты подобрав,
К небесам удивлённые морды задрав :
Либо с неба возмездье на нас пролилось,
Либо свету конец - и в мозгах перекос, -
Только били нас в рост из железных стрекоз. 
Кровью вымокли мы под свинцовым дождем -
И смирились, решив : все равно не уйдем!
Животами горячими плавили снег.
Эту бойню затеял - не Бог - человек :
Улетающим - влет, убегающим - в бег... 
Свора псов, ты за стаей моей не вяжись,
В равной сваре - за нами удача.
Волки мы - хороша наша волчья жизнь,
Вы собаки - и смерть вам собачья! 
        Улыбнемся же волчьей ухмылкой врагу,
        Чтобы в корне пресечь кривотолки.
        Но - на татуированном кровью снегу
        Наша роспись:  мы больше не волки! 
К лесу - там хоть немногих из вас сберегу!
К лесу, волки, - труднее убить на бегу!
Уносите же ноги, спасайте щенков!
Я мечусь на глазах полупьяных стрелков
И скликаю заблудшие души волков. 
Те, кто жив, затаились на том берегу.
Что могу я один? Ничего не могу!
Отказали глаза, притупилось чутье....
Где вы, волки, былое лесное зверье,
Где же ты, желтоглазое племя мое?! 
...Я живу, но теперь окружают меня
Звери, волчьих не знавшие кличей, -
Это псы, отдаленная наша родня,
Мы их раньше считали добычей. 
        Улыбаюсь я волчьей улыбкой врагу,
        Обнажаю гнилые осколки.
        Но - на татуированном кровью снегу
        Тает роспись:  мы больше не волки!

----------


## Lampada

Поймали щуку и отпустили в честь дня рождения В. Высoцкого.
Она ожила и уплыла. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDQHOZPvckc

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DMGPO3MeiI *Поппури из военных песен*

----------


## Lampada

Пресс-конференция Михаила Шемякина. 
1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcfi4N9WCB4
2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LCfJgB2nxo
3.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hNl8SwXrhg
4.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSVuaf97-2k
5.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGTTHfMyPlA
6.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfHajvWY7Io

----------


## Lampada

Впервые на ютюбе:    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywLxOriTzX0  *Песенка про мангустов*  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=83210&hilit=%D0%A7%D0%  B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%BA+%D0%B2+%D0%B8%D1%  81%D1%81%D1%82%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8C  %D0%B5+%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BB#p83210

----------


## Lampada

Отрывок из интервью и "Я не люблю": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sogtVUzgWM

----------


## Lampada

На этой неделе:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWHaJNBfHfs  *Прерванный полёт*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L31uCB9ZYE4 -  Поёт *Тимур Гордеев*  *Купола*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9SAXubwmds -  ЮРИЙ КУКИН, АНАТОЛИЙ ОЛЕЙНИКОВ, ТИМУР ГОРДЕЕВ   *Страшно, аж жуть!*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E6GZU8o8Ek  *К Дню Победы*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKk6VPWd2xw 
Michal Krcmar choreografy

----------


## tohca

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKGt3AZeETA  *Моя звезда* 
> Стихи И. Анненского   *Среди миров, в мерцании светил*
> Одной Звезды я повторяю имя...
> Не потому, чтоб я Её любил,
> А потому, что я томлюсь с другими. 
> И если мне сомненье тяжело,
> Я у Неё одной молю ответа,
> Не потому, что от Неё светло,
> А потому, что с Ней не надо света.

 I really like this song /poem, especially this version on bard-cafe, http://audio.bard-cafe.komkon.org/as01cd01.mp3 
I hope you can check my poor translation of the lyrics, hopefully I don't kill the meaning  ::  
Среди миров, в мерцании светил - Amongst this earth, there is a glittering light
Одной звезды я повторяю имя, - A star whom I repeat the the name
Не потому, чтоб я её любил, - Not because I love her
А потому, что мне темно с другими. - But because others will then look dim 
И если мне на сердце тяжело, - If my heart feels heavy /sad
Я у неё одной ищу ответа, - I just need to have a response from her
Не потому, что от неё светло,  - Not because of the light she shines
А потому, что с ней не надо света. - But because with her there is no need of light.

----------


## Lampada

Сравни свой перевод с другими переводами этого стихотворения (Найдено здесь:   http://altairlin.livejournal.com/57867.html ).
Можно ещё сомментарии почитать.  *Among the Worlds*
Among the worlds, in glimmering of stars,
The single Star is ever my attraction…
Not ‘cause I’d so loved Her so far,
But ‘cause I live with others with aversion. 
And if my doubts were an awful plight,
I just from Her wait for the final answers,
Not ‘cause She sends to me the saving light,
But ‘cause with Her I can live and in darkness.
Пер. *Е. Бонвер* *****   *Amidst the Worlds*
Amidst the worlds, among the shimmering lights,
The name of one and only one star do I repeat,
Not because I've been in love with her,
But because I feel uneasy with the others. 
And if my doubt is hard to live with,
I turn to her alone to ask for answers,
Not because she brings the light around,
But because with her, no light is needed.
Пер. *Ю.Мительман* *****   *Among the worlds,* among the blinking sky
I just repeat beloved and holy name
Thats not because my love can make me die 
But 'cause the others is a tiresome game
And when the doubt makes me loose my mind
I pray for answer no one but her
Thats not because she give me pure light
But 'cause with her I need the light no more... *****   *Among the worlds*, the sparkling spheres,
The name of One Star only I repeat...
It's not because I love Her dearly
But just because I pine with others. 
And when by doubt I'm troubled 
I pray to Her alone for answers.
It's not because She gives off light,
But just because with Her I don't need light.

----------


## tohca

> *Among the worlds*, the sparkling spheres,
> The name of One Star only I repeat...
> It's not because I love Her dearly
> But just because I pine with others. 
> And when by doubt I'm troubled 
> I pray to Her alone for answers.
> It's not because She gives off light,
> But just because with Her I don't need light.

 Thanks. I like this one best.   ::  
By the way, what is the title of this song /poem?
Is it Моя Свезда or is it Среди Миров,

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swmH-ldSCss  *Баллада о любви* (слова)   viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=82356#p82356

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI-sLWyV11M http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uHrSPLdeyA (Private)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.25 http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/vo ... ovorka.ram    *Песня Снежина*   _Написана для пьесы "Последний парад" Московского театра сатиры_  *Вот некролог, словно отговорка*,
Объяснил смертельный мой исход.
Просто: он помор, она поморка —
Это то же, что огонь и лёд... 
И тогда все поймут, кого потеряли,
И осудят её — это точно, —
Скажут: "Как он любил! А она..." — и так дале.
Вот причина: "Муму" и пощёчина. 
Будет так — суда и караваны
Проревут про траурную весть,
И запьют от горя капитаны,
И суровей станет Север весь. 
И тогда все поймут, кого потеряли,
Все осудят её — это точно, —
Скажут: "Как он любил! А она..." — и так дале.
А причина: "Муму" и пощёчина. 
И матросы, крепко сжав штурвалы
И судьбу жестоко матеря,
Перестанут уповать на тралы:
Разве тут до сельди — нет меня! 
И тогда все поймут, кого потеряли,
Все осудят её — это точно, —
Скажут: "Как он любил! А она..." — и так дале.
Вот причина: "Муму" и пощёчина.   
1968

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1064.14 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=887.26  YouTube - Высоцкий - Песня киноактера - Vysotsky YouTube - Высоцкий: "Словно в сказке, на экране..". YouTube - Песенка киноактера - Владимир Высоцкий   *Песня киноактера*  
Словно в сказке, на экране - 
И не нужен чародей - 
В новом фильме вдруг крестьяне 
Превращаются в князей! 
То купец - то неимущий, 
То добряк - а то злодей,- 
В жизни же - почти непьющий 
И отец восьми детей.  
Мальчишки, мальчишки бегут по дворам, 
Загадочны и голосисты. 
Скорее! Спешите! 
Приехали к вам 
Живые киноартисты!  
Но для нашего для брата, 
Откровенно говоря, 
Иногда сыграть солдата 
Интересней, чем царя. 
В жизни всё без изменений, 
А в кино: то Бог, то вор,- 
Много взлётов и падений 
Испытал киноактер.  
Мальчишки, мальчишки бегут по дворам, 
Загадочны и голосисты. 
Скорее! Спешите! 
Приехали к вам 
Живые киноартисты!  
Сколько версий, сколько спора 
Возникает тут и там! 
Знают про киноактера 
Даже больше, чем он сам. 
И повсюду обсуждают, 
И со знаньем говорят - 
Сколько в месяц получает 
И в который раз женат.  
Мальчишки, мальчишки - не нужно рекламы - 
Загадочны и голосисты. 
Скорее! Спешите! 
Приехали к вам 
Живые киноартисты!  
Хватит споров и догадок - 
Дело поважнее есть. 
Тем, кто до сенсаций падок, 
Вряд ли интересно здесь. 
Знаете, в кино эпоха 
Может пролететь за миг. 
Люди видят нас, но - плохо 
То, что мы не видим их. 
Вот мы и спешим к незнакомым друзьям - 
И к взрослым, и к детям,- 
На вас посмотреть,- всё, что хочется вам, 
Спросите - ответим!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RmA834s28I  -  Высoцкий и Влади  
Марина (жена поэта)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrAPBdSdx5E viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=64167&hilit=%D0%9C%D0%  BD%D0%B5+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B6%D0%B4%D1%8B%D0%B9+%D0%  B2%D0%B5%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%80+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B6%D0%B  8%D0%B3%D0%B0%D1%8E%D1%82+%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%87  %D0%B8#p64167

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgMg-muhfL0 - Исполняет Камерный хор Смольного cобора   *Лирическая*  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=60292&hilit=%D0%BD%D0%  B0+%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9+%D0%B2+%D1%88%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0  %B0%D1%88%D0%B5#p60292

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wuIWr4zqKA  
Солистки - Анна Ефремова и Вера Полонская. Гитара и аранжировка Михаил Грайфер. 
17 апреля 2010 г.
 Библиотека им. Юрия Гагарина, пр. Вернадского, дом 109.   *Так случилось, мужчины ушли...*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram/ba ... i-bayu.ram   *ПЕСНЯ ПРО РЕБЕНКА-ПОРОСЁНКА* 
(Из спектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес")  
	- Баю-баю-баюшки-баю...
	Что за привередливый ребёнок!
	Будешь вырываться из пеленок -
	Я тебя, бай-баюшки, убью! 
		- До чего же голос тонок, звонок,
		Просто баю-баюшки-баю!
		Всякий непослушный поросенок
		Вырастает в крупную свинью. 
	- Погибаю, баюшки-баю!
	- Дым из барабанних перепонок!
	Замолчи, визгливый поросенок,-
	Я тебя, бай-баюшки, убью! 
		- Если поросёнком вслух, с пелёнок
		Обзывают, баюшки-баю,-
		Даже самый смирненький ребенок
		Превратится в будущем в свинью!

----------


## LuxDefensor

> Из спектакля "Алиса в Стране Чудес"

 Эх, вот это был мега-шедевр!  

> - Но это же герцогиня!
> - Ха! Ты еще на королеву посмотри!

  

> У настоящих герцогинь целые герцогства молчат, а эта одного поросенка заставить замолчать не может!

 Спасибо, поностальгировал   ::

----------


## Lampada

Вчера на ютюбе http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84rh0DDkm80 - Видео ВГИКа   *Две судьбы* viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=71807#p71807

----------


## Lampada

Впервые на ютюбе в исполнении ВВ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rtnw3M5qdjc   *Так случилось, мужчины ушли...*   viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=137667#p137667

----------


## Lampada

"По следам Снарка" _Светлана Смирнова сделала литературно-музыкальный перформанс по поэме Льюиса Кэрролла "Охота на Снарка" (классике литературы абсурда, написанной в 1876 году, и переведённой Григорием Кружковым в 1991-м) и по песням Владимира Высoцкого._   http://vysotsky.ws/index.php?showtopic=801 (Скачать аудиозапись композиции) 
Текст здесь:   http://www.lib.ru/CARROLL/snark2.txt

----------


## Lampada

(Фотки!)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gatg_WQLFp8  *Так дымно...*   viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=82906&hilit=%D0%BD%D1%  83%D0%B6%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5+%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%82%D1%8  B#p82906

----------


## Lampada

Высoцкий.  Съёмка польского ТВ 
Часть 1  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu60TeU2Ucs
Часть 2  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=247-Xqe7sLs

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ynjiVGF1XI  *Письмо*  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=82628#p82628

----------


## Lampada

*Фильм "Памяти Владимира Высoцкого"*  *Первая серия* 
Часть 1 of 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc6kLIPUEYU
Часть 2 of 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdZVE6Wes-s
Часть 3 of 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQE85uGSeH0
Часть 4 of 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQE85uGSeH0
Часть 5 of 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7Bug-QhmZM
Часть 6 of 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp7Qf-nGj20
Часть 7 of 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpw7wrl-PxM
Часть 8 of 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExLncT0nkJY
Часть 9 of 9  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aiv5Tc5JkZY

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1Ayo5WfjKw  - Из спектакля. Театр СинематографЪ   *Он не вернулся из боя...* viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=82400&hilit=%D0%B7%D0%  B0%D0%B4%D1%83%D0%BB%D0%BE+%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%8  2%D1%91%D1%80#p82400

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEeHEkSimIU  Исполняет хор "Пересвет"  
Из концерта "Дороги Войны" в Кремлёвском Дворце Съездов, который был посвящён 65-летию Великой Победы.
Концерт был показан 9 мая по каналу ТВЦ.   *Мы вращаем землю*

----------


## Lampada

_Светлой памяти В. Высoцкого посвящено:_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSilbJUXh_I  _"Он был великим и единственным, кого уважать будут все"_  (в сомментариях)   viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=82182&hilit=%D0%B7%D0%  BB%D0%B0+%D0%BD%D0%B5+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BD%D1%  8E+%D1%8F+%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%8F%D1%82%D1%8C#p82182

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KciZSs9-S1I (Интересная подборка кадров)  *Песенка киноактера*  
Спасибо ютюбцу:   http://www.youtube.com/user/Poenari1969

----------


## Lampada

"*Смерть поэта*"  
Часть 1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWBUDaWx-Jc
Часть 2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ipX_uWFjLE
Часть 3.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq4v6vhvytw
Часть 4.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1Um-RiC-MI
Часть 5.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDpJiaAl0ZQ
Часть 6.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXVgt-P4rlU

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V3C2CcEFMY http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1110.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=939.02 http://video.yandex.ru/users/gugagen/view/2736/   *Обо мне, о поездах и о пустынях.* 
Пляжная песня (Из к/ф "Неизвестный, которого знали все") 
Запомню, оставлю в душе этот вечер, 
И встречу с друзьями, и праздничный стол.
Сегодня я сам — самый главный диспетчер,
И стрелки сегодня я сам перевёл. 
Итак, отправляю составы в пустыни,
Где только барханы в горячих лучах, —
Мои поезда не вернутся пустыми,
Пока мой оазис ещё не зачах,
ещё не зачах. 
Своё я отъездил, и даже сверх нормы,
Стою вспоминаю, сжимая флажок,
Как мимо меня проносились платформы
И реки с мостами, которые сжёг. 
Итак, отправляю составы в пустыни,
Где зной и барханы в горячих лучах, —
Мои поезда не вернутся пустыми,
Пока мой оазис ещё не зачах,
ещё не зачах. 
Они без меня понесутся по миру —
Я рук не ломаю, навзрыд не кричу, 
И мне не навяжут чужих пассажиров —
Сажаю в свой поезд кого захочу. 
Итак, отправляю составы в пустыни,
Где зной и барханы в горячих лучах, —
Мои поезда не вернутся пустыми,
Пока мой оазис ещё не зачах,
ещё не зачах. 
Растаяли льды, километры и годы,
Мой первый состав возвратился назад,
Но он не привёз драгоценной породы,
И рельсы под ним недовольно гудят. 
Давай постоим и немного остынем —
Я вижу, в пути ты не встретил реки,
Я сам не поехал с тобой по пустыням,
И вот мой оазис убили пески
убили пески.

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня  на ютюбе:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8eBY0ePhJ8  (фотки!)  *На Большом Каретном *    viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=186391#p186391

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня на ютюбе:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx_Y9DeUi1k   (фотки!)  *Охота на волков* viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=82185#p82185   *Прерванный полёт* viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=69893#p69893

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YKvMUR9lKU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX9tU9wUOho http://youtube.com/watch?v=q_d9lDIctsM   *Леонард Хируг* исполняет песню собственного сочинения "Посвящение В.С. Высоцкому".  
В наших некогда стройных рядах
Смутно зрело глухое роптанье.
Были бодрые сводки побед на фронтах,
Были россыпи бравых парадных атак,
Только в целом - пустое топтанье. 
Кто и как нам движенье вернет?
Нужен пулю встречающий стоя,
Чтобы вышел вперед,
разузнал, что там ждет,
Оглянулся б назад - может, он разберет,
Отойдя, в чем причина застоя? 
То ли Бог, то ли наш генерал,
То ли случай на смерть посылает.
Только он не винтовку, не нож, не кинжал, -
Он гитару, да флягу, да хриплый вокал
На разведку с собой забирает. 
Он ушел, окунулся во мрак.
Он исполнил приказ - оглянулся...
Он орал в микрофон все, что видел, чудак,
Он рвал глотку, и струны, и сердце, да так,
Что и вовсе назад не вернулся. 
Видел он, в чем несносное бремя,
Видел корни, о них и кричал...
Он в отрыве один оказался на время,
И мишенью его неприкрытое темя
Стало тем, кто хотел, чтоб молчал. 
Вопиющего глас во Вселенной
Замер. Сердце рвануло - инфаркт...
Время медленно шло. И, весьма постепенно,
В наше стылое войско пришли перемены.
Мы шагнули вперед, это факт. 
И достигли мы тех рубежей,
Что когда-то один занимал он.
Мы словами его говорим - и уже
Никому, как ему, не висеть на ноже,
И уже его правды нам мало. 
Так случалось не раз и не два:
Кто-то выйдет вперед, захлебнется...
Все дойдут до высот, где один воевал -
И признанье, и скорбь, что так рано он пал.
Только поздно. Он к нам не вернется... 
декабрь 1987

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGs9bfJH8Oo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SpD5qJJN4Y  
 "Его называли самосожженцем, он жил, не щадя себя, на разрыв аорты."

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3346432.html?v= ... 048eb3d11f 
Немая съёмка

----------


## Lampada

http://www.facebook.com/Vysotsky

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoUM_tPYZpw 
Кинопроба

----------


## Lampada

Вчера на ютюбе:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6m8j60Pp78  *Две судьбы*    viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=71807#p71807

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSpC48FF6G0  *Высoцкий в Харькове* 
"_Этот сюжет, снят в январе 2003 года. Тогда наша съемочная группа пыталась найти свидетелей событий 25- летней давности тех, кому удалось попасть на харьковский концерт Владимира Высоцкого. Все, что вы сейчас увидите из архива харьковчан: фотографии, газетные вырезки и видео в сюжете, те самые, которые доставались через десятые руки, десятки раз копировались и хранились в домашних архивах, как самое дорогое."_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti1ZWAi3u8c   ::   На сороковый день вокруг кладбища горели костры из гитар.

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня на ютюбе:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnlwCr21fgY 
Клип на песню "Канатчикова дача".
Были использованы фильмы "Полет над гнездом кукушки", "Я - киборг, но это нормально", "Кавказская пленница".

----------


## Lampada

* "Не бросать!", "Не топтать!..."*  
 "Не бросать!", "Не топтать!" -
 Это модно понять,
 Или, там, "Не сорить!", -
 Это что говорить... 
 "Без звонка не входить!" -
 Хорошо, так и быть.
 Я нормальные "не"
 Уважаю вполне. 
        Но когда это - не
        Приносить-распивать,
        Это "не" - не по мне,
        Не могу принимать. 
        Вот мы делаем вид
        За проклятым "козлом":
        Друг костяшкой стучит,
        Мол, играем - не пьем. 
        А красиво ль - втроем
        Разливать под столом!..
        А что - лучше втроем
        Лезть с бутылкою в дом? 
        Ну а дома жена -
        Не стоит на ногах, -
        И не знает она
        О подкожных деньгах. 
        Если с ночи - "Молчи,
        Не шуми, не греми,
        Не кричи, не стучи,
        Пригляди за детьми..." 
        Где же тут пировать:
        По стакану - и в путь!
        А начнешь шуровать -
        Разобьешь что-нибудь. 
        И соседка опять
        "Алкоголик!" - орет.
        А начнешь возражать -
        Участковый придет. 
        Он, пострел, все успел -
        Вон составится акт:
        нецензурно, мол, пел,
        Так и так, так и так. 
        Съел кастрюлю с гусем,
        У соседки лег спать,
        И еще - то да се...
        Набежит суток пять! 
        Так и может все быть,
        Если расшифровать
        Это "Не приносить!",
        Это "Не распивать!" 
 "Не бросать!", "Не топтать!" -
 Это модно понять...
 И еще надо вскрыть
 Смысл слов "Не курить!"... 
 Я встаю ровно в шесть
 (Это надо учесть),
 До без четверти пять
 У станка мне стоять. 
 Засосу я кваску
 Иногда в перерыв,
 И обратно - к станку,
 Даже не покурив. 
 И точу я в тоске
 Шпинделя да фрезы,
 Ну а на языке -
 Вкус соленой слезы. 
 Покурить, например?
 Но - нельзя прерывать,
 И мелькает в уме
 Моя бедная "мать". 
 Дома я свежий лук
 На закуску крошу,
 Забываюсь - и вслух
 Это произношу. 
 И глядит мне сосед -
 И его ребятня -
 Укоризненно вслед,
 Осуждая меня. 
 1971

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIPR9q_gqLs  - Исполняет группа *QuierO*  *Горное эхо*  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=82170#p82170

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1004.07 
Станислав Коренблит - музыка и исполнение   *Набат*  
Вот в набат забили:
Или праздник, или —
Надвигается, как встарь,
чума!
Заглушая лиру,
Звон идёт по миру —
Может быть, сошёл звонарь
с ума? 
Следом за тем погребальным набатом
Страх овладеет сестрою и братом,
Съёжимся мы под ногами чумы,
Путь уступая гробам и солдатам. 
Бей же, звонарь, разбуди полусонных,
Предупреди беззаботных влюблённых,
Что хорошо будет в мире сожжённом
Лишь мертвецам и ещё не рождённым! 
Нет, звонарь не болен:
Видно с колоколен,
Как печатает шаги
судьба.
И чернеют угли 
Там, где были джунгли,
Там, где топчут сапоги
хлеба. 
Выход один беднякам и богатым —
Смерть. Это самый бесстрастный анатом.
Все мы равны перед ликом войны,
Может, привычней чуть-чуть азиатам. 
Бей же, звонарь, разбуди полусонных,
Предупреди беззаботных влюблённых,
Что хорошо будет в мире сожжённом
Лишь мертвецам и ещё не рождённым! 
Не во сне всё это,
Это близко где-то —
Запах тленья, чёрный дым
и гарь.
А когда остыла
Голая пустыня,
Стал от ужаса седым
звонарь. 
Всех нас зовут зазывалы из пекла 
Выпить на празднике пыли и пепла,
Потанцевать с одноглазым циклопом,
Понаблюдать за Всемирным потопом. 
Бей же, звонарь, разбуди полусонных,
Предупреди беззаботных влюблённых,
Что хорошо будет в мире сожжённом
Лишь мертвецам и ещё не рождённым!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2OPz4SWr2Q 
"Рассказывают, что в Кремле, первая реакция на смерть поэта была в духе событий вокруг бойкотируемой, из -- за ввода советских войск в Афганистан, Олимпиады - 80. «Это он нарочно подгадал, лишь бы нам навредить» - ворчали руководители тогдашнего государства".

----------


## Lampada

Из сегодняшнего (2010 FIFA World Cup):   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3GqjghHCT4  *Вратарь*  viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=70079#p70079

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfJdK3yQF2Y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS50xOH_xEI    *Зэка Васильев и Петров-зэка*  
Сгорели мы по недоразумению:
Он за растрату сел, а я — за Ксению.
У нас любовь была, но мы рассталися,
Она кричала и сопротивлялася. 
На нас двоих нагрянула ЧК,
И вот теперь мы оба с ним зэка —
Зэка Васильев и Петров-зэка. 
А в лагерях — не жизнь, а темень-тьмущая:
Кругом майданщики, кругом домушники,
Кругом ужасные к нам отношения
И очень странные поползновения. 
Ну а начальству наплевать за что и как, 
Мы для начальства — те же самые зэка:
Зэка Васильев и Петров-зэка. 
И вот решили мы: бежать нам хочется,
Не то всё это очень плохо кончится —
Нас каждый день мордуют уголовники,
И главный врач зовёт к себе в любовники. 
И вот в бега решили мы, ну а пока
Мы оставалися всё теми же зэка —
Зэка Васильев и Петров-зэка. 
Четыре года мы побег готовили —
Харчей три тонны мы наэкономили,
И нам с собою даже дал половничек
Один ужасно милый уголовничек. 
И вот ушли мы с ним — в руке рука, 
Рукоплескало нашей дерзости зэка —
Зэка Петрову, Васильеву-зэка. 
И вот по тундре мы, как сиротиночки, 
Не по дороге всё, а по тропиночке,
Куда мы шли — в Москву или в Монголию, —
Он знать не знал, паскуда, я — тем более. 
Я доказал ему, что запад — где закат,
Но было поздно: нас зацапала ЧК —
Зэка Петрова, Васильева-зэка. 
Потом — приказ про нашего полковника,
Что он поймал двух крупных уголовников.
Ему за нас — и деньги, и два ордена,
А он от радости всё бил по морде нас. 
Нам после этого прибавили срока,
И вот теперь мы те же самые зэка —
Зэка Васильев и Петров-зэка.

----------


## Lampada

*30 лет без Высoцкого*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV7yhsAYQsQ

----------


## Lampada

_"Сегодня в Сочи откроется музей Высоцкого 
Музей в пансионате «Бугас» станет не только мемориалом, но и культурным центром
     Сегодня, 23 июля, в Сочи откроется музей Владимира Высоцкого, сообщает Лента.ру. 
     Музей расположен на территории адлерского пансионата "Бургас" и занимает три зала. В них будут представлены фотографии, автографы и личные вещи барда. Художественный руководитель Театра на Таганке Юрий Любимов передал музею гримерный столик Высоцкого. Мать поэта и киноактера Нина Максимовна отдала в музей его любимую детскую игрушку. Экспозицию пополнили картины, сознанные по мотивам песен Высоцкого. Планируется, что в залах будут проходить творческие вечера и демонстрироваться фильмы. 
     Экскурсии для посетителей музея будут заканчиваться у памятника "Черная свеча", названного в честь романа Высоцкого и Леонида Мончинского. 
     25 июля исполнится 30 лет со дня смерти Владимира Высоцкого. Поэт и певец умер на 43-м году жизни в Москве от обширного инфаркта. Похоронен на Ваганьковском кладбище"._   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ2VhXhWOr8

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_D-3CbSb7E 
С. Говорухин читает В. Высoцкого  _А. Галичу_   *Штормит весь вечер, и, пока*
Заплаты пенные латают
Разорванные швы песка,
Я наблюдаю свысока,
Как волны головы ломают. 
И я сочувствую слегка 
Погибшим им — издалека. 
Я слышу хрип, и смертный стон,
И ярость, что не уцелели, —
Ещё бы: взять такой разгон,
Набраться сил, пробить заслон —
И голову сломать у цели!.. 
И я сочувствую слегка
Погибшим им — издалека. 
Ах, гривы белые судьбы!
Пред смертью словно хорошея,
По зову боевой трубы
Взлетают волны на дыбы,
Ломают выгнутые шеи. 
И мы сочувствуем слегка
Погибшим им — издалека. 
А ветер снова в гребни бьёт
И гривы пенные ерошит.
Волна барьера не возьмёт —
Ей кто-то ноги подсечёт,
И рухнет взмыленная лошадь. 
Мы посочувствуем слегка
Погибшей ей — издалека. 
Придёт и мой черёд вослед —
Мне колют в спину, гонят к краю. 
В душе — предчувствие как бред, 
Что надломлю себе хребет 
И тоже голову сломаю. 
Мне посочувствуют слегка, 
Погибшему, — издалека. 
Так многие сидят в бегах
На берегах — и наблюдают
Внимательно и зорко, как
Другие рядом на камнях
Хребты и головы ломают. 
Они сочувствуют слегка
Погибшим, но — издалека.  
Но в сумерках морского дна,
В глубинах тайных кашалотьих
Родится и взойдёт одна
Неимоверная волна,
На берег ринется она
И наблюдающих поглотит. 
Я посочувствую слегка
Погибшим им — издалека.
_______________________ 
A storm has raged all evening and
While scraps made of sea spray are patching
The ragged seams sewn in the sand
I see below from where I stand
How waves necks break as they go crashing. 
And I feel pity as they die,
A little - and from way up high. 
I hear their croaks and dying gasps
And fury that they didnt make it -
Well, if you have to race so fast,
Step up a gear, crash through the bars,
All to win by a neck, youll break it. 
And I feel pity as they die
A little - and from way up high. 
Oh, fortunes manes white as a sheet!
Still lovelier now death is nearing,
The waves fly up on to their feet
As trumpets of battle entreat -
And break their curved necks as theyre rearing. 
And we feel pity as they die,
A little - and from way up high. 
The breakers crests are struck by squalls
Once more so their foam manes are ruffled;
The wave cant jump clear of the wall,
The frothing horse then trips and falls,
Its legs kicked away in a scuffle. 
And theyll feel pity as it dies,
A little - and from way up high. 
Then Ill be next as from behind
Im forced as if blown by a cyclone
Right to the edge while in my mind
A fevered feeling tells me Im
Doomed too to break my neck and backbone. 
And theyll feel pity as I die,
A little - and from way up high. 
Thus many as the years go by
Sit on the shore and safely watch there,
Attentively, with eagle eye,
How others floundering nearby
Break necks and backbones on the rocks there. 
And they feel pity as they die,
A little - and from way up high. 
But on the gloomy ocean floor,
Where whales inhabit secret hollows,
A wave beyond our ken is born
To rise up and engulf the shore
Till all those who watch it are swallowed.  
And Ill feel pity as they die
A little - and from way up high".

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня тридцатая годовщина кончины Владимира Высoцкого.  http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?conten ... jati003244

----------


## Lampada

http://www.vysockii.ru/ 
От создателя сайта: 
"_Приветствую всех на сайте о творчестве Владимира Высоцкого! Прошу для раскрутки сайта, а он будет ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ в своем роде, где собрано все о творчестве В.С. Высоцкого ВЫКЛАДЫВАТЬ ССЫЛКИ НА ДАННЫЙ САЙТ, вставлять в форумах давать знакомым и т.д. Чем больше ссылок на сайт, тем он выше в раздаче поисковых систем, тем больше людей будут находить то, что им нужно из творчества Владимира Семеновича, а не рыскать по сайтам из-за одного альбома в среднем качестве или одного фильма. Планы : 1. рассортировать песни по годам, добавить ссылки на каждую для скачивания. 2. залить, рассортировать основные песни для прослушивания прямо с сайта. 3. Залить ~ 50 Gb фильмов. P.s. еще немного осталось до полного собрания рунета с Высоцким Готово будет к концу августа."_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO07sfYOxoM  *Алексей Галкин* исполняет "Притчу о Правде и Лжи"   _Посвящено Булату Окуджаве_  
Нежная Правда в красивых одеждах ходила, 
Принарядившись для сирых, блаженных калек, - 
Грубая Ложь эту Правду к себе заманила: 
Мол, оставайся-ка ты у меня на ночлег.  
И легковерная Правда спокойно уснула, 
Слюни пустила и разулыбалась во сне, - 
Хитрая Ложь на себя одеяло стянула, 
В Правду впилась - и осталась довольна вполне.  
И поднялась, и скроила ей рожу бульдожью: 
Баба как баба, и что ее ради радеть?! - 
Разницы нет никакой между Правдой и Ложью, 
Если, конечно, и ту и другую раздеть.  
Выплела ловко из кос золотистые ленты 
И прихватила одежды, примерив на глаз; 
Деньги взяла, и часы, и еще документы, - 
Сплюнула, грязно ругнулась - и вон подалась.  
Только к утру обнаружила Правда пропажу - 
И подивилась, себя оглядев делово: 
Кто-то уже, раздобыв где-то чёрную сажу, 
Вымазал чистую Правду, а так - ничего.  
Правда смеялась, когда в неё камни бросали: 
"Ложь это всё, и на Лжи одеянье моё..." 
Двое блаженных калек протокол составляли 
И обзывали дурными словами её.  
(Стервой ругали её, и похуже чем стервой, 
Мазали глиной, спускали дворового пса... 
"Духу чтоб не было, - на километр сто первый 
Выселить, выслать за двадцать четыре часа!") ***  
Тот протокол заключался обидной тирадой 
(Кстати, навесили Правде чужие дела): 
Дескать, какая-то мразь называется Правдой, 
Ну а сама - пропилась, проспалась догола.  
Голая Правда божилась, клялась и рыдала, 
Долго скиталась, болела, нуждалась в деньгах, - 
Грязная Ложь чистокровную лошадь украла - 
И ускакала на длинных и тонких ногах.  
Некий чудак и поныне за Правду воюет, - 
Правда, в речах его правды - на ломаный грош: 
"Чистая Правда со временем восторжествует, - 
Если проделает то же, что явная Ложь!"  
Часто разлив по сто семьдесят граммов на брата, 
Даже не знаешь, куда на ночлег попадёшь. 
Могут раздеть, - это чистая правда, ребята, - 
Глядь - а штаны твои носит коварная Ложь. 
Глядь - на часы твои смотрит коварная Ложь. 
Глядь - а конём твоим правит коварная Ложь.  *** Не спето.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW542ADsumk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QhGK97jWGU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv_O6N7-i6A 
30 лет без Высоцкoго.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_PpKUb87bI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfQslFjbSqs  
Письмо. Памяти Владимира Высoцкого * Юрий Визбор* 
Пишу тебе, Володя, с Садового кольца,
Где с неба льют раздробленные воды.
Все в мире ожидает законного конца,
И только не кончается погода. 
А впрочем, бесконечны наветы и вранье,
И те, кому не выдал бог таланта,
Лишь в этом утверждают присутствие свое,
Пытаясь обкусать ступни гигантам. 
Да черта ли в них проку! О чем-нибудь другом...
"Вот мельница--она уж развалилась..."
На Кудринской недавно такой ударил гром,
Что вся ГАИ тайком перекрестилась. 
Все те же разговоры--почем и что иметь.
Из моды вышли "М" по кличке "Бони".
Теперь никто не хочет хотя бы умереть,
Лишь для того, чтоб вышел первый сборник. 
Мы здесь поодиночке смотрелись в небеса,
Мы скоро соберемся воедино,
И наши в общем хоре сольются голоса,
И Млечный Путь задует в наши спины. 
А где же наши беды? Остались мелюзгой
И слава, и вельможный гнев кого-то...
Откроет печку Гоголь чугунной кочергой,
И свет огня блеснет в пенсне Фагота... 
Пока хватает силы смеяться над бедой,
Беспечней мы, чем в праздник эскимосы.
Как говорил однажды датчанин молодой:
Была, мол, не была - а там посмотрим. 
Все так же мир прекрасен, как рыженький пацан,
Все так же, извини, прекрасны розы.
Привет тебе, Володя, с Садового кольца,
Где льют дожди, похожие на слезы. 
1982

----------


## Lampada

Из сегодняшнего (впервые на ютюбе):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-RetbEGvlI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQlPY3iCNFQ  *Красивых любят чаще... *   viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5535&p=83503#p83503

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5d-1G3l2JY 
Фрагменты выступлений.  Видео крупным планом.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg49mZrASsg  
Домашнее задание по русскому языку

----------


## Lampada

*Монолог* (фильм в 7-ми частях)  YouTube - В.С.Высоцкий. Монолог - 1 (7) YouTube - В.С.Высоцкий. Монолог - 2 (7) YouTube - В.С.Высоцкий. Монолог - 3 (7) YouTube - В.С.Высоцкий. Монолог - 4 (7) YouTube - В.С.Высоцкий. Монолог - 5 (7) YouTube - В.С.Высоцкий. Монолог - 6 (7) YouTube - В.С.Высоцкий. Монолог - 7 (7)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - В.Высоцкий. Концерт в Зеленограде 
23.04.78 г, завод "Микрон", г. Зеленоград 
Интервью

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Андрей Вознесенский и Владимир Высоцкий

----------


## Hanna

Yeah I am almost as big a fan of Vysotsky as Lampada.
He is so talented. I just watched a quite good, old TV series, just because I had read that he had a leading role. 
He was brilliiant. Am i being silly or is he a great actor as well as a bard / musician?  
The series was called: "Место встречи изменить нельзя" (Impossible to change the meeting place") It was fiilmed in the seventies or early eighties, but is about events taking place just after the conclusion of WW2.  
Vysotsky is playing a hardened criminal investigator who is trying to crach a ruthless gang that is responsible for some murders. 
I think it was a great portrayal of a police investigator and it was an interesting insight into that particular time in history; when people across Europe were returning to their cities after the war.  
No singing by Vysotsky though.  
Does anyone know whether he acted in any more films?

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - В.Высоцкий-последняя съёмка 16.04.1980-часть 1.avi  YouTube - В.Высоцкий-последняя съёмка 16.04.1980-часть 2.avi

----------


## Lampada

Из новых ютюбовских работ: YouTube - Купола    http://masterrussian.net/f52/я-русск...420/#post36893

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - "Высоцкий. Спасибо, что живой" тизер  _"... всё будет хорошо... или плохо"._

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Белла Ахмадулина об уходе Высоцкого

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - В темноте - Владимир Высоцкий - превод Едуард-Кирил.wmv 
В переводе на болгарский

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - 25 января День рождения Владимира Высоцкого 
Фотографии (много малоизвестных).

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - . *Слухи*   http://masterrussian.net/f52/я-русск...420/#post36881

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий. Уйду я в это лето (39 mins) 
(https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=2&v=MLLxRU0WFqY )  
"_Внезапная смерть Владимира Высoцкого, потрясшая всю страну и в одночасье обернувшаяся личным горем для сотен тысяч людей, нарушила размеренный ход событий в Олимпийской Москве. Фильм повествует о несколько днях прощания с Владимиром Высoцким 25-28 июля 1980 года..._  _19 июля 1980 года в Москве состоялась торжественная церемония открытия 22-й летней Олимпиады, и столица СССР демонстрировала зарубежным гостям торжество социалистического строя, в городе было непривычно пустовато и чинно-спокойно. Но утром 25 июля все изменилось. Москву облетела скорбная весть: умер Владимир Высoцкий! Власти хранили невозмутимое молчание, ни телевидение, ни радио даже не обмолвились о смерти поэта. Лишь "Вечерняя Москва" и "Советская культура" поместили скромные некрологи, и у центрального входа Театра на Таганке висело сообщение о похоронах. Эта смерть потрясла всю страну! Вопреки всем запретам, Владимира Высoцкого провожали как национального героя, многотысячное стихийное прощание (которого просто не должно было быть во время всемирного праздника спорта!) и похороны поэта выявили беспрецедентный масштаб этой трагедии. Но прощание с Владимиром Высoцким снимали только зарубежные телекомпании... В фильм войдут эксклюзивные, обнаруженные в последнее время материалы, снятые операторами телевидения Франции и Германии. Зрители также впервые увидят уникальные кадры, запечатлевшие Владимира Высоцкого в спектакле "Гамлет", которые были сделаны телевидением Сербии в 1976 году во время проведения Международного фестиваля БИТЕФ в Югославии. Бесценные съемки обнаружились лишь спустя тридцать с лишним лет, в 2008 году."_

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий. Последняя съемка. Ленинград. (16 апреля 1980) (16 mins) *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbCyEHUXFTw*   _"Ленинград, Малая сцена Большого академического драматического театра им. Максима Горького (БДТ)_ _Владимира Высоцкого пригласил ленинградский режиссер Вячеслав Виноградов. Он хотел включить в свой фильм «Я помню чудное мгновение...» песню «Охота на волков». Никто тогда не думал, что эта съемка окажется последней в жизни артиста 16 апреля 1980 года. Высоцкий должен был спеть всего одну песню, но «Охоту на волков» невозможно спеть сходу, на заказ. Поэтому получился мини-концерт из самых ярких его песен. Цензоры не разрешили режиссеру Виноградову использовать «Охоту на волков» в своем фильме. Исходную запись приказали уничтожить. Всю, без исключения._ _Кадры последней киносъемки с участием Владимира Высоцкого впервые появились в эфире только в 1983 году в другом фильме «Я возвращаю Ваш портрет»._ _Маленький 16-ти минутный фильм «Высоцкий: песни-монологи» режиссер Вячеслав Виноградов монтировал на студии тайно, по ночам. В святая святых петербургского телевидения -- телекинофонд -- эта картина вернулась только в годы перестройки. Когда стало можно, ее показали в один из дней рождения Владимира Высоцкого._  _- "Кони привередливые"._ _- "Купола"._ _- "Охота на волков"._ _- В.Высоцкий об авторской песне._ _- "Звезды" (фрагмент)._ _- "Он не вернулся из боя." (фрагмент)."_

----------


## bsod

> Does anyone know whether he acted in any more films?

 Just see list of films here Владимир Высоцкий в театре и кино — Википедия 
Also I have a DVD called "В. Высoцкий. Мне есть что спеть" - it contains from video fragments with Vysotsky (songs, concerts, interviews e.t.c.), it's quite interesting. I think, you can find it on torrents. But I don't know if subtitles for this DVD exists. 
And of course, Vysоtsky is great!  ::

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий. Смерть поэта. 2005 год. (55 минут)   _"Четверть века назад не стало великого русского Поэта Владимира Высoцкого. Ему было 42 года. Он не погиб на дуэли, как Пушкин и Лермонтов, не пал от пули и петли, как Маяковский и Есенин. Причина его смерти была не менее драматичной. Высoцкий долго боролся со смертью. Но к началу 1980 года этот поединок превратился в ожесточённую схватку. Спустя 25 лет авторы фильма предъявляют первые документальные свидетельства этой борьбы. Каждый имеет право на собственное суждение о смерти великого поэта, но ничьё суждение не может претендовать на абсолютную истину. По свидетельству очевидцев, после встречи нового 1980 года болезнь Высoцкого стала прогрессировать и превратилась в настоящую агонию. События в фильме восстанавливаются с хронологической точностью с 1 января вплоть до 25 июля 1980 года. Рассказ в фильме ведут люди, близко знавшие Высoцкого в последний год его жизни. Их рассказ трагичен, но без этих свидетельств для миллионов тех, кто ценит поэзию Высoцкого, она не до конца ясна, не до конца понятны обстоятельства, в которых рождались многие великие его песни. Авторы фильма надеются, что попытка рассказать правду об обстоятельствах гибели поэта не будет шокировать зрителя. Владимир Высoцкий любил правду, как бы ни была она груба. И ненавидел ложь, пусть и в красивых одеждах... "_

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "Про друга..." памяти Ивана Дыховичного, 2010 г. (48 минут).  ( YouTube - Высоцкий и друзья )

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - "Страсти по Владимиру" [1990 г., Сатирическая Комедия]   
"*Страсти по Владимиру*" (Марк Розовский) [1990 г., сатирическая комедия] - смотреть онлайн 
Действие фильма происходит в кабинете одного из руководителей НИИ, московского "почтового ящика". Решается проблема, быть или не быть концерту Высоцкого в клубе института. Начальство категорически против, но все сотрудники уже оповещены и с нетерпением ожидают выступления любимого артиста. И что тут начинается!..    
По пьесе Марка Розовского "Концерт Высоцкого в НИИ" 
Год выпуска: 1990
Жанр: сатирическая комедия
Продолжительность: 01:55:18 
Режиссер: Марк Розовский
Сценарий: Марк Розовский 
В ролях: Владимир Долинский, Галина Борисова, Вера Улик, Игорь Старосельцев, Александр Лукаш, Семен Фарада, Петр Козюлин, Александр Иванов, Александр Столяров, Андрей Ургант, Александр Вилков, Андрей Молотков, Владимир Юматов, Юрий Голубцов

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий даты смерти (41 минут) 
( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJW2zK7VIqs )

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - НТВшники №16 30 лет без Владимира Высоцкого 25 07 2010  (52 минут).

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий Ленинград БДТ год 1980 (16 минут)   (Звук отстаёт на пару секунд).

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий в Мексике (26 минут).

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий Владимир Монолог  (58 минут).

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - "Будапешт - Москва" (1 час 14 минут).  
"_В ролях: Владимир Семенович Высoцкий_   _Треклист:_  _Док. фильм "Поэт с Таганки" Венгрия, г.Будапешт июль 1974г. ч/б_ _1. Утренняя гимнастика_ _2. О фатальных датах и цифрах_ _3. Корабли постоят - и ложаться на курс..._ _4. Спасите наши души_ _5. Утренняя гимнастика_ _6. Братские могилы_  _Док. фильм "Таганка в Будапеште" Венгрия, г.Будапешт 1976г. ч/б_ _7. "Ох как в третьем отделении..." Сцены из спект. исполняют В.Высоцкий, Б.Хмельнтцкий, И.Бортник, В.Золотухин ..._   _Репетиция спектакля ГАМЛЕТ_ _8. Гул затих я вышел на подмостки..._ _9. Быть или не быть..._  _Москва, ТЕАТР НА ТАГАНКЕ, Эпизоды_ _10-13. Фрагменты спектаклей: "Десять дней, которые потрясли мир" 1965, "Пугачев" 20.01.1974, "Гамлет" декабрь 1971_ _14, 15 Фрагменты сьемки последнего спектакля "Гамлет" 18 июля 1980года "_

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий о роли Ибрагима 
"Март 1976 г. к\ст. Мосфильм. В.Высоцкий рассказывает о работе над фильмом "Как царь Петр арапа женил""

----------


## Lampada

IV. Сказочная история   
Как во городе во главном, 
Как известно - златоглавом, 
В белокаменных палатах, 
Знаменитых на весь свет, 
Воплотители эпохи, 
Лицедеи-скоморохи, - 
У кого дела не плохи, - 
Собирались на банкет.  
Для веселья есть причина: 
Ну, во-первых - дармовщина, 
Во-вторых - любой мужчина 
Может даму пригласить, 
И, потискав даму ону, 
По салону весть к балкону 
И без денег - по талону - 
Напоить... и закусить.  
И стоят в дверном проеме 
На великом том приеме 
На дежурстве и на стреме 
Тридцать три богатыря. 
Им потеха - где шумиха, 
Там ребята эти лихо 
Крутят рученьки, но - тихо, 
Ничего не говоря.  
Но ханыга, прощелыга, 
Забулдыга и сквалыга 
От монгольского от ига 
К нам в наследство перешли, 
И они входящим - в спину 
Хором, враз: "Даешь Мазину! 
Дармовую лососину! 
И Мишеля Пиколи!"  
...В кабаке старинном "Каме" 
Парень кушал с мужиками. 
Все ворочали мозгами - 
Кто хорош, а кто и плох. 
А когда кабак закрыли, 
Все решили: не допили. 
И трезвейшего снабдили, 
Чтоб чего-то приволок.  
Парень этот для начала 
Чуть пошастал у вокзала, - 
Там милиция терзала 
Сердобольных шоферов, 
Он рванул тогда накатом 
К белокаменным палатам 
Прямо в лапы к тем ребятам - 
По мосту, что через ров.  
Под дверьми все непролазней 
(Как у Лобного на казни, 
И толпа все безобразней - 
Вся колышется, гудет...), 
Не прорвешься, хоть ты тресни! 
Но узнал один ровесник: 
"Это тот, который песни... 
Пропустите, пусть идет!"  
"Не толкайте, не подвинусь, - 
Думал он, - а вдруг на вынос 
Не дадут, вот будет минус!.." 
Ах! Красотка на пути! - 
Но Ивану не до крали, - 
Лишь бы только торговали, 
Лишь бы дали, лишь бы дали! 
Время - два без десяти.  
У буфета все нехитро: 
"Пять "четверок", два пол-литра! 
Эй! Мамаша! Что сердита? 
Сдачи можешь не давать!.." 
Повернулся, а средь зала 
Краля эта танцевала! 
Вся блестела, вся сияла, 
Как звезда - ни дать, ни взять!  
И упали из подмышек 
Две больших и пять малышек 
(Жалко, жалко ребятишек, 
Очень жаждущих в беде), 
И осколки, как из улья, 
Разлетелись - и под стулья... 
А пред ним мелькала тулья 
Золотая на звезде.  
Он за воздухом к балконам - 
Поздно! Вырвались со звоном 
И из сердца по салонам 
Покатились клапана... 
И назло другим принцессам, 
Та - взглянула с интересом, 
Хоть она, - писала пресса, - 
Хороша, но холодна.  
Одуревшие от рвенья, 
Рвались к месту преступленья 
Люди плотного сложенья, 
Засучивши рукава. 
Но не сделалось скандала, 
Все вокруг затанцевало, - 
Знать, скандала не желала 
Предрассветная Москва.  
И заморские ехидны 
Говорили: "Ах, как стыдно! 
Это просто несолидно, 
Глупо так себя держать!.." 
Только негр на эту новость 
Укусил себя за ноготь, - 
В Конго принято, должно быть, 
Так восторги выражать.  
...Оказал ему услугу 
И оркестр с перепугу, 
И толкнуло их друг к другу - 
Говорят, что сквозняком, 
И ушли они, не тронув 
Любопытных микрофонов, 
Так как не было талонов 
Спрыснуть встречу коньяком.  
Говорят, живут же люди 
В этом самом Голливуде 
И в Париже... Но - не будем, 
Пусть болтают куркули! 
Кстати, те, с кем был я в "Каме", 
Оказались мужиками - 
Не махали кулаками, 
Улыбнулись и ушли.  
...И пошли летать в столице 
Нежилые небылицы - 
Молодицы, не девицы - 
Словно деньгами сорят; 
В подворотнях, где потише, 
И в мансардах, возле крыши, 
И в местах еще повыше 
Разговоры говорят.  
1973

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "Я вышел ростом и лицом...".  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6TO4JxWqO4

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - Порвали парус. И сделали рваные портки.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - К 65-летию В.Высоцкого - Апология Дмитрия Диброва (2003г.)   (1 час 14 минут)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Плохой хороший человек

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Я милого узнаю по походке http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llr7rWPllqI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18tHM57fZq8    *Я милого узнаю по походке* 1969г 
Я милого узнаю по походке,
Он носит, носит бpюки галифе, галифе,
А шляпу он носит на панаму (что ты говоришь)
Ботиночки он носит маpиман.
А шляпу он носит на панаму,
Ботиночки он носит маpиман. 
Зачем я вас, милый мой, узнала,
Зачем я полюбила вас, вас,
А pаньше я этого не знала,
А не билося сеpдечко каждый час, да,
А pаньше я этого не знала,
Не билося сеpдечко каждый час. 
Hо мальчик уедет, не веpнется,
Уедет он навечно, навсегда, да,
В Паpиж он больше не веpнется, никогда,
Оставит только каpточку свою
В Паpиж он больше не веpнется, никогда,
Оставит только каpточку свою 
Я милого узнаю по походке,
Он носит, носит бpюки галифе, галифе,
А шляпу он носит на панаму,
Ботиночки он носит маpиман,
А шляпу он носит на панаму,
Ботиночки он носит маpиман.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Я скоро буду дохнуть от тоски  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4LaOqYaEIY    *Теперь я буду сохнуть от тоски*
    И сожалеть, проглатывая слюни,
    Что не доел в Батуми шашлыки
    И глупо отказался от сулгуни. 
    Пусть много говорил белиберды
    Наш тамада - вы тамаду не троньте,-
    За Родину был тост алаверды,
    За Сталина,- я думал - я на фронте. 
    И вот уж за столом никто не ест
    И тамада над всем царит шерифом,-
    Как будто бы двадцатый с чем-то съезд
    Другой - двадцатый - объявляет мифом. 
    Пил тамада за город, за аул
    И всех подряд хвалил с остервененьем,-
    При этом он ни разу не икнул -
    И я к нему проникся уваженьем. 
        Правда, был у тамады
        Длинный тост алаверды
        За него - вождя народов,
        И за все его труды. 
    Мне тамада сказал, что я - родной,
    Что если плохо мне - ему не спится,-
    Потом спросил меня: "Ты кто такой?"
    А я сказал: "Бандит и кровопийца". 
    В умах царил шашлык и алкоголь,-
    Вот кто-то крикнул, что не любит прозы,
    Что в море не поваренная соль -
    Что в море человеческие слезы. 
    И вот конец - уже из рога пьют,
    Уже едят инжир и мандаринки,
    Которые здесь запросто растут,
    Точь-точь как те, которые на рынке. 
    Обхвалены все гости, и пока
    Они не окончательно уснули -
    Хозяина привычная рука
    Толкает вверх бокал "Киндзмараули"... 
    О как мне жаль, что я и сам такой:
    Пусть я молчал, но я ведь пил - не реже,-
    Что не могу я моря взять с собой
    И захватить все солнце побережья.   1969

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Своя колея* 2011*. Ко дню рождения Владимира Высоцкого (1 час 52 минуты)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - ВЛАДИМИР ВЫСОЦКИЙ в к/ф "Они вдвоём", Венгрия, 1977

----------


## Lampada

Алёше 3 года.  YouTube - Алёшка 3 года - Кони привередливые (В.Высоцкий)  YouTube - Алёшка 3 года - Нас не нужно жалеть (В.Высоцкий)

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  *Алиса в стране чудес*

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий "Злая мачеха у Маши..."  http://www.kulichki.com/vv/cgi/play....er=1&format=ra   *Злая мачеха у Маши*, Отняла ее наряд. Ходит Маша без наряда, И ребята не глядят.  Ходит Маша в сарафане, И ребята не глядят, А на мачехиной дочке Серьги яхонтом горят.  Ты стояла у крылечка, А кругом мела пурга, Я б в награду твои слезы Заморозил в жемчуга.   
Из поэмы Есенина "Сиротка" ФЭБ: Есенин. Сиротка. — 1996 (текст)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Песня Галича - Про физиков (Исполняет Высоцкий)  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.05 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=05   *Песня Галича* 
Про маляров, истопника и теорию относительности   *Чувствуем с напарником - ну и ну,*
Ноги прямо ватные, все в дыму,
Чувствуем - нуждаемся в отдыхе,
Чтой-то нехорошее в воздухе. 
Взали "жигулевского" и "дубняка",
Третьим пригласили истопника,
Приняли, добавили еще раза,
Тут нам истопник и открыл глаза - 
На ужасную историю
Про Москву и про Париж,
Как наши физики проспорили
Ихним физикам пари. 
Все теперь на шарике вкривь и вкось,
Шиворот-навыворот, набекрень,
И что мы с вами думаем день - ночь,
А что мы с вами думаем ночь - день. 
И рубают финики лопари,
А в Сахаре снегу - невпроворот,
Это гады-физики на пари,
Раскрутили шарики наоборот. 
И там, где полюс был, там тропики,
А где Нью-Йорк - Нахичевань,
А что люди мы, а не бобики,
Им на это начихать! 
Рассказывал нам все это истопник,
Вижу, мой напарник, ну прямо сник, -
Раз такое дело - гори огнем!
Больше мы малярничать не пойдем! - 
Взяли в поликлинике бюллетень,
Нам башку работою не морочь!
И что ж тут за работа, если ночью день,
А потом обратно не день, а ночь! 
И при всей квалификации
Тут возможен перекос,
Это ж все-таки радиация,
А не медный купорос! 
Пятую неделю я не сплю с женой,
Пятую неделю я хожу больной,
Тоже и напарник мой плачется,
Дескать, он отравленный начисто. 
И лечусь "столичною" лично я,
Чтобы мне с ума не стронуться,
Истопник сказал - "столичная" -
Очень хороша от стронция. 
И то я верю, а то не верится,
Что минует та беда...
А шарик вертится и вертится,
И все время не туда! 
(концерт в Москве 25 июня 1965г)

----------


## Lampada

Спектакль "Мартин Иден"  http://music.privet.ru/community/vla...lbum/104630510    Статья Анатолия Вяткина о радиоспектакле "Мартин Иден" в исполнении В.Высоцкого - "Ни единою буквой не лгу"

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Песня о друге; Он не вернулся из боя (Со старой пластинки)

----------


## Lampada

Леночка Ющенко ( http://www.youtube.com/user/YurchenkoElena ) добавляет классное музыкальное сопровождение:   YouTube - Высоцкий.У нас вчера с позавчера.Вариант А..wmv   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqsrdChVKDQ   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A3Hs7JxTz0

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Артур Федорович. Песни Владимира Высоцкого. Проба к несосотоявшемуся фильму. 2004 г.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjSIF6kl5iA

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Место встречи изменить нельзя (1979) 1-я серия (1 час 6 мин.)   YouTube - Место встречи изменить нельзя (1979) 2-я серия (1 час 10 мин.)

----------


## Lampada

15 июня 1972 года по эстонскому телевидению была показана 55-минутная передача "Парень с Таганки"  YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Парень с Таганки 1972 (Part 1) YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Парень с Таганки 1972 (Part 2) YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Парень с Таганки 1972 (Part 3) YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - Парень с Таганки 1972 (Part 4)

----------


## Lampada

Намедни - 80. Смерть Высoцкого - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvo4y4PWG8o

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3lCw9jGgLk YouTube - V.Vysotsky. "Всего один мотив..." (второй вариант песни)  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=936.26 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/37/vv37_04.mp3   *Песня командированного*  
Всего один мотив
Доносит с корабля;
Один аккредитив —
На двадцать два рубля. 
А жить ещё две недели,
Работы — на восемь лет, 
Но я докажу на деле,
На что способен аскет! 
Дежурная по этажу
Грозилась мне на днях —
В гостиницу вхожу
В час ночи, на руках.  
А жить ещё две недели,
Работы — на восемь лет, 
Но я докажу на деле, 
На что способен скелет!  
В столовой номер два
Всегда стоит кефир;
И мыслей полна голова,
И все — про загробный мир. 
А жить ещё две недели,
Работ — на восемь лет, 
Но я докажу на деле,
На что способен скелет! 
Одну в кафе позвал — 
Увы, романа нет;
Поел и убежал, 
Как будто в туалет. 
А жить ещё две недели,
Работы — на восемь лет,
Но я докажу на деле,
На что способен аскет! 
А пляжи все полны 
Пленительнейших вдов, 
Но стыдно снять штаны — 
Ведь я здесь с холодов.  
А жить еще две недели,
Работы — на восемь лет, 
Но я докажу на деле,
На что способен аскет!  
О проклятый Афон! —
Влюбился, словно тля, 
Беру последний фонд —
Все двадцать два рубля. 
Пленительна, стройна, 
Все деньги на проезд,
Наверное, она
Сегодня же проест. 
А жить ещё две недели,
Работ — на восемь лет, 
Но я докажу на деле,
На что способен... скелет!

----------


## Lampada

*YouTube - Владимир Высоцкий - "Много во мне маминого*   *Много во мне маминого*,
Папино - сокрыто,
Я из века каменного,
Из палеолита. 
Но по многим отзывам -
Я умный и не злой,
То есть, в веке бронзовом
Стою одной ногой. 
Наше племя ропщет, смея
Вслух ругать порядки.
В первобытном обществе я
Вижу недостатки. 
Просто вопиющие! -
Довлеют и грозят,
Далеко идущие -
На тыщу лет назад. 
Собралась, умывшись чисто,
Во поле элита.
Думали, как выйти из то-
Го палеолита. 
Под кустами ириса
Все передрались.
Не договорилися,
А так и разбрелись. 
Завели старейшины, а
Нам они примеры, -
По две, по три женщины, по
Две, по три пещеры. 
Жены крепко заперты
На цепи да замки,
А на крайнем Западе
Открыты бардаки. 
Перед соплеменниками,
Вовсе не стесняясь,
Бродят люди с вениками,
Матерно ругаясь, 
Дрянь в огонь из бака льют,
Надыбали уют,
Ухают и крякают,
Хихикают и пьют. 
Между поколениями
Ссоры возникают,
Жертвоприношениями
Злоупотребляют. 
Ходишь - озираешься
И ловишь каждый взгляд.
Малость зазеваешься -
Уже тебя едят. 
Люди понимающие
Ездят на горбатых,
На горбу катающие
Грезят о зарплатах. 
Счастливы горбатые,
По тропочкам несясь.
Бедные, богатые -
У них, а не у нас. 
Продали подряд все сразу
Племенам соседним,
Воинов гноят образо-
Ваньем этим средним, 
От повальной грамоты
Те начали орать.
Поглядели мамонты
И стали вымирать. 
Дети все с царапинами
И одеты куце,
Топорами папиными
День и ночь секутся. 
Скоро эра кончится -
Набалуетесь всласть!
В будущее хочется?
Да как туда попасть?! 
Колдуны пророчили, де
Будет все попозже...
За камнями - очереди,
За костями - тоже. 
От былой от вольности
Давно простыл и след:
Хвать тебя за волосы! -
И глядь - тебя и нет. 
Притворились добренькими,
Многих прочь услали
И пещеры ковриками
Пышными устлали. 
Мы стоим, нас трое, нам -
Бутылку коньяку...
Тишь в благоустроенном
{И} каменном веку. 
Встреться мне, молю я исто,
Во поле, элита!
Забери ты меня из то-
Го палеолита. 
Ведь по многим отзывам -
Я умный и не злой,
То есть, в веке бронзовом
Стою одной ногой.

----------


## Lampada

*Про меня говорят: он, конечно, не гений, -*
Да, согласен - не мною гордится наш век, -
Интегральных, и даже других, исчислений
Не понять мне - не тот у меня интеллект. 
Я однажды сказал: "Океан - как бассейн", -
И меня в этом друг мой не раз упрекал, -
Но ведь даже известнейший физик Эйнштейн,
Как и я, относительно все понимал. 
И пишу я стихи про одежду на вате, -
И какие!.. Без лести я б вот что сказал:
Как-то раз мой покойный сосед по палате
Встал, подполз ко мне ночью и вслух зарыдал. 
Я пишу обо всем: о животных, предметах,
И о людях хотел, втайне женщин любя, -
Но в редакциях так посмотрели на это,
Что, прости меня, Муза, - я бросил тебя! 
Говорят, что я скучен, - да, не был я в Ницце, -
Да, в стихах я про воду и пар говорил...
Эх, погиб, жаль, дружище в запое в больнице -
Он бы вспомнил, как я его раз впечатлил! 
И теперь я проснулся от длительной спячки,
От кошмарных ночей - {и} вот снова дышу, -
Я очнулся от бело-пребелой горячки -
В ожидании следующей снова пишу!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий.Смотрины ( 1 ).wmv 
(под аккордеончик от http://www.youtube.com/user/YurchenkoElena )        http://masterrussian.net/f52/я-русск...html#post58272

----------


## lexxalex

Привет Лампада!
Первый вариант не полный, а вот второй вариант я переписал на слух.  
Поговори хоть ты со мной
Гитара, гитара семиструнная.
Вся душа, вся душа полна тобой.
А ночь, а ночь такая лунная. 
Припев:
Да э-э-эх раз, эх, да еще раз.
Да ещё много, много, много раз.
Эх раз, да еще раз.
Да ещё много, много, много раз. 
В чистом поле васильки. 
Вам  - дальняя дорога.
Эх сердце стонет от тоски,
А в глазах тревога.
Припев. 
На горе стоит ольха,
А под горою вишня.
Полюбил цыганку я,
А она замуж вышла.
Припев. 
У меня жена была.
Она меня любила.
Изменила только раз,
А потом решила.
Припев. 
Если вас целуют только раз,
Вы наверно вскрикните.
Эх раз, да еще раз.
А потом привыкните.
Припев. 
Это эксклюзивная песня Высоцкого. Я её услышал впервые. Спасибо!

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - поговори хоть ты со мной Высоцкий из фильма

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Сергей Безруков. Певец у микрофона Своя колея, 2011

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - На степи молдавские http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=416.31  RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -    *На степи молдаванския...*
Репертуар 1956 - 1963г. 
На степи молдаванския
Пролился свет костров,
А где шатры цыганскаи,
Не видимо шатров,
Цыган не вижу кали я ночной покину стан
Одни его воспоминания остались от цыган 
Ничего то юны тэ нэ нэ
Не могу сказать ни бэ, ни мэ,
Ай нэ нэ нэ нэ нэ, ай нэ нэ,
Ай нэ нэ нэ нэ нэ нэ 
Две гитары за стеной жалобное ныли,
В финский домик у шатра цыган переселили,
У цыган тоже народ, вместо табора колхоз,
Лучший сорок совнархозов, чем цыганский наш обоз. 
Эх, цыганы, да молодыя,
Честно я не падал я
Раньше были кочевые, а теперь оседлыя
Эх, раз, ай да фан, стал колхозником цыган,
Лучший сторож -- музансамбль, чем один цыганский стан. 
От чего, ты дай ответ, на глазах слезинки,
Ведь в ансамбле черных нет, а лишь одни бландинки
Эх, цыганы уже народ, вместо табора колхоз,
Лучший сторож совнархоза, чем цыганский наш обоз. 
Хочешь, сокол,
Где и как проводишь вечера Я знаю,
Он погадает, как я и вчера,
Ты не ищи в своей красотке счастья,
Ведь у нее другой король в груди,
Ты не смотри на карту светлой масти,
Ты на цыганку, сокол, посмотри.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ_iFRDt1Zo  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...rack_number=36   
(Авторы песни не установлены)  *Полумрачная комната*,
дым папирос,
Слабо шкала
приёмника светится.
Тихий блюз раздирает
нам душу до слёз,
Винный запах
по комнате стелется. 
Я к тебе подхожу
и целую тебя,
Нежно касаясь
сухими губами,
А ты подымаешь
лицо своё
И смотришь измученными
глазами. 
Я знаю тебя
всего три часа,
Ну, а через пять,
вероятно, забуду,
И эти твои
с синевою глаза,
Вероятно, другому
моргать уже будут. 
А наутро, проснувшись
с больной головой,
Ты забудешь мои
поцелуи и ласки,
И теперь ты идёшь
по дороге иной
И другому уж строишь

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "Быть может о нем не узнают в стране..".   *Быть может, о нем не узнают в стране* И не споют в хоралах -
Он брал производную даже во сне
И сдачу считал в интегралах. 
Но теория вероятности -
Вещь коварная, как вша -
У него одни неприятности,
А приятностей ни шиша.

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий и КГБ 
"Мое фамилье, имя, отчество прекрасно знали в КГБ" 
Владимир ВЫСОЦКИЙ  
Почти семнадцать лет прошло со дня смерти В.С. Высоцкого, но его "дело" в Комитете государственной безопасности так и не открыто для исследователей. На два запроса сотрудников музея Высоцкого поступили два стандартных ответа: в архивах бывшего КГБ СССР "Дело В.В." не хранится. 
Bладимир Высоцкий привлек внимание КГБ ("конторы глубокого бурения") достаточно рано. 20 декабря 1965 года он пишет своему другу Игорю Кохановскому: "Ну а теперь перейдем к самому главному. Помнишь, у меня был такой педагог - Синявский Андрей Донатович? С бородкой, у него еще жена Маша (Мария Васильевна Розанова В.П.). .). Так вот, уже четыре месяца разговорами о нем живет вся Москва и вся заграница. Это - событие номер один. Дело в том, что его арестовал КГБ. За то якобы, что он печатал за границей всякие произведения: там - за рубежом - вот уже несколько лет печаталась художественная литература под псевдонимом Абрам Терц, и КГБ решил, что это он. Провели лингвистический анализ - и вот уже три месяца идет следствие. Кстати, маленькая подробность. При обыске у него забрали все пленки с моими песнями и еще кое с чем похлеще - с рассказами и так далее. Пока никаких репрессий не последовало, и слежки за собой не замечаю, хотя я надежды не теряю. Вот так, но ничего, сейчас другие времена, другие методы, мы никого не боимся, и вообще, как сказал Хрущев, у нас нет политзаключенных..." 
Вспоминает Мария Васильевна Розанова: "Был у Высоцкого рассказ, который мы называли "Рассказом о двух крокодилах". На самом деле было не два, а три крокодила - один утонул, второй стал секретарем райкома, третий остался крокодилом... Совершенно дурацкая история, там еще была медведица, которая оказалась Надеждой Константиновной Крупской! (В КГБ этот рассказ сочли антисоветским и стерли, точнее, попытались стереть. Но техника и в КГБ иногда барахлила, рассказ остался, а пленка хранится в Париже в семье Синявских -В.П.). Высоцкий потом рассказывал мне, что его вызывали на Лубянку, грозили, что, если он "не заткнется", ему придется плохо. Ему было тяжело, очень тяжело в то время. Но держался он удивительно достойно". 
Вероятно, с этого времени (хотя вполне возможно, что раньше) негласный надзор за Высоцким осуществлялся постоянно. Несколько примеров... 
1970 год. Гастроли Высоцкого в маленьком шахтерском городке Зыряновске. И сразу после концертов запрос из соответствующего комитета: дайте характеристику-отзыв на выступления. Несколько оробевшая и чрезвычайно недоумевающая заведующая отделом культуры города - на других артистов отзывов не требовали - дала самую благожелательную оценку. 
По свидетельству Леонида Мончинского, по "наводке КГБ" даже планировалось задержание Высоцкого, когда он возвращался из Сибири. В.В. выступал тогда перед старателями золотодобывающей артели В.И. Туманова. Кагэбэшники подозревали, что Высоцкий везет золотой песок - разумеется, нелегально. В последний момент "операцию" почему-то отменили. 
В. Гольдман, один из администраторов Высоцкого, вспоминает о таком случае: "В Ставрополе мы работали в цирке. Перед концертом подошли товарищи из органов и сказали, что будут "гости": 
- Владимир Семенович, надо, чтобы репертуар соответствовал... 
Володя ответил: 
- Я буду петь то, что я пою". 
Обратите внимание на ответ Высоцкого представителям всемогущего КГБ. Это уже 1978 год, у Высоцкого уже совершенно другой статус, на такие вещи он может не обращать внимания. 
А вот после его знакомства с Мариной Влади, а особенно после брака с ней (1970 год), КГБ, уже не скрывая своего отношения, вмешивается в личные дела, срывает творческие планы. 
1969 год. Утверждение актеров на роли в фильме Г. Полоки "Один из нас" - история сложная и достаточно запутанная, нас интересует только "рука" КГБ. В. Золотухин записывает в дневнике, передавая, вероятно, слова Г. Полоки: "Полковник Кравцов (консультант фильма?) встречался с высоким лицом из КГБ - Бобковым. Тот пообещал оторвать башку Баскакову и Романову (руководители Госкино СССР - В.П.), если те утвердят Высоцкого... Дело не в его песнях... а в поведении". 
Еще монолог Г. Полоки на эту же тему в дневнике Золотухина (6 октября 1969 года): "Там все ЗНАЮТ... Советского разведчика, чекиста будет играть алкоголик, человек, скомпрометировавший себя аморальным поведением, бросивший двух детей?! На него несколько дел с соответствующими материалами, которые в любой момент могут быть пущены в ход". Разумеется, Высоцкого на роль Героя Советского Союза Бирюкова не утвердили. 
За границей В.В. часто и открыто общался с эмигрантами. Это беспокоило КГБ. Поэтому Высоцкого пытались инструктировать... 
Вспоминает Барбара Немчик: "Володя рассказывал мне, что перед первой поездкой в США его вызвали в КГБ. 
- А если вы там встретитесь с Барышниковым, то как себя будете вести? 
- Так же, как в Ленинграде. Он же мой друг. 
И они очень холодно посоветовали Высоцкому, как надо вести себя в Америке". 
Скорее всего, именно об этом случае рассказывает В.И. Туманов: "Володе позвонили два полковника КГБ. Они встретились в номере гостиницы "Белград". Володя потом еще удивлялся: почему в гостинице? Был резкий, неприятный разговор... Он сказал им: 
- Я сам знаю, что можно и что нельзя. А что вы мне можете сделать - я сам всего достиг". 
В последние годы жизни - и дома и за рубежом - Высоцкий действовал по одному принципу: "*Раз ничего нельзя, то все можно*". 
Из воспоминаний Михаила Шемякина: "Никогда ничего не боялся. Когда я издал "Аполлон" (альбом о неофициальном советском искусстве - В.П), подарил Володе экземпляр. И он говорил об этом много, конечно, где-то его показывал. И вот, помню, звонит он из Москвы и говорит: "Мишка, меня вызывали сегодня... Сказали: а вот вы там дружите с Шемякиным. Ваша дружба нам не нравится". Он им ответил: 
"Я с Шемякиным дружил еще в России...(А в России я его никогда не знал, и он меня тоже.) И буду продолжать дружить. Даже не говорите мне об этом". 
"Да, но он сделал "Аполлон", там то, то и то". 
"А что? Мне нравится. А что там плохого?" 
Они так пожались-пожались, помялись-помялись. 
"В принципе-то ничего плохого нет..." 
На этом разговор и закончился. Володька в тот вечер довольный и счастливый". 
И про "персональную опеку" за границей, где сотрудники КГБ действовали "под крышей" советских посольств и консульств, Высоцкий, разумеется, знал. Он записывает в парижском дневнике (зима 1975 года): "Занервничали мы. Как они все-таки, суки, оперативны. Сразу передали по телетайпу - мол, был на вручении премии". (В.В. с Мариной Влади был на вручении премии А.Д. Синявскому - своему бывшему преподавателю литературы в Школе-студии МХАТ.) 
Из дневника В. Золотухина (28 февраля 1975 года): "Приехал из Парижа Хейфиц. Встречался с Высоцким. Володя нелояльно повел себя: был на вручении премии Синявскому. Там же был Солженицын и другие высланные лица. (Солженицына на церемонии не было, ошибка Золотухина или Хейфица - В.П.). Би-би-си передало: "Известный артист Театра на Таганке..." Звонили Дупаку, укоряли его за воспитание труппы". Но для самого Высоцкого этот чрезвычайно смелый по тем временам поступок никаких последствий не имел. 
Известен и такой случай. В Венгрии во время гастролей Театра на Таганке один актер - друг В.В. - со сцены произнес фамилию "кирпича" ("кирпич" - секретный сотрудник КГБ - "сексот" - в составе любой делегации, выезжающей за границу). Этот актер просто пошутил, но шутку не поняли. Администрация театра собиралась "принимать меры"... На приеме в советском посольстве "пострадавший" стоял рядом с Высоцким - они обсуждали ситуацию... Подошел ответственный работник торгпредства - разумеется, тоже сотрудник КГБ - и, узнав, в чем дело, сказал: "А-а... этот лейтенантишка... Не обращайте внимания". 
Шутка тоже не имела последствий... 
1977 год, Франция, Марсель. Золотухин записывает в дневнике: "В консульстве семейный прием. Хорошо. Знакомые напитки и горячие сосиски. Володя пил джин с тоником. Марина в 13.00 уехала. Сможет он сегодня, а в особенности завтра, играть? Игорь Бычков (сопровождающий от КГБ) нехорошо обмолвился: 
"Надо бы вашего шефа один раз приложить хорошенько. В Союзе - это одно, а здесь - замена "Гамлета"..." 
Значит ли это, что Любимова ("шефа") они могли наказать, а Высоцкого уже нет?.. 
Еще одна сторона проблемы - сексоты и осведомители КГБ в самом Театре на Таганке. По уже опубликованным сведениям, каждый шестой гражданин СССР был негласным "помощником" КГБ. При вербовке на одних давили и запугивали, другим обещали быстрое продвижение по службе, поездки за границу... Если кто-то из ваших добрых знакомых регулярно ездил за рубеж руководителем группы туристов или его помощником (бесплатно или за полстоимости), значит, успешно "стучал". А ведь к этому времени вопрос уже не стоял так: лучше стучать, чем перестукиваться. Может быть, это была проверка на прочность человеческого в человеке? 
10 февраля 1971 года Валерий Золотухин записывает в дневнике: "Какую-то ужасную и страшную вещь он (Высоцкий - В.П) сказал мне: секретарша из органов будто бы видела бумаги, в которых Н. давал отчет о своих разговорах с Высоцким. Ну как к этому относиться?! Она обещала украсть лист с его (Н.) подписью и почерком..." Конечно, рано или поздно выяснится, кто писал доносы на Высоцкого (или строчил отчеты о разговорах с ним). 
Рухнула тоталитарная система, и первый президент России заявил, что у нас охоты на ведьм не будет... И списки платных сексотов и добровольных "помощников" не были обнародованы... 
Л.В. Абрамова, вторая жена В.В., несколько раз обращалась в архив бывшего КГБ как художественный руководитель музея Высоцкого. Ей отвечали: "Дела Высоцкого" не обнаружено". А потом вдруг заявили: "Если вы его получите, то узнаете такое!" Л.Абрамова: "И не нужна мне вся эта грязь. Мне говорили в театре, кто "стучал" на Володю... Но пусть это откроется через сто лет". 
Уже известно, что в КГБ у В.В. были поклонники, а значит, и помощники. Например, в московском ОВИРе (организации, полностью контролируемой КГБ) работал человек, который занимал достаточно высокий пост. Он существенно облегчал и ускорял утомительные процедуры получения загранпаспортов и виз. 
В мемуарной литературе о В.В. есть воспоминания о двух его концертах для работников КГБ. Знаменитый польский актер Даниэль Ольбрыхский пишет: "Чекистам его записи нравились до такой степени, что в очередную, кажется, 55-ю годовщину ЧК - НКВД - КГБ они обратились к своему руководству с просьбой, чтобы на торжество по этому случаю пригласили Высоцкого. Предложили, между прочим, огромный гонорар. Ясное дело, Высоцкий вызов принял. На магнитофонной записи того концерта я слышал гром аплодисментов". Документально этот факт пока не подтвержден. 
О втором подобном концерте кинорежиссеру Евгению Татарскому рассказывал сам Высоцкий: "Однажды приехали какие-то ребята из Армении и говорят: 
- Владимир Семенович, мы бы хотели, чтобы вы у нас выступили. Мы вам платим наличными столько-то. И все. 
Согласился - и все было очень четко: самолет, машина у трапа, битком набитый зал, отличный прием, конверт с наличными, коньяк и ящик с фруктами. 
- Владимир Семенович, это вам. 
- Спасибо, спасибо. Кстати, ребята, где я хоть выступал, скажите? Что за организация? 
- Комитет государственной безопасности. 
Я меняюсь в лице, а они: 
- Ничего-ничего, все в порядке, приезжайте к нам снова..." 
Дмитрий Чижков в книге "Отражения" сообщает о покровительстве тогдашнего председателя КГБ СССР Юрия Андропова уже мертвому поэту: помощь в организации похорон (?) и проведении вечера памяти - по существу, показа спектакля "Владимир Высоцкий". 
Кстати, сам Чижков - по профессии фотограф - принял участие в судьбе рукописного архива В.В. Вспоминает В.П. Янклович: "Когда Чижков приехал на дачу переснимать архив, то сказал Марине, что он - бывший работник КГБ. И спросил: не смущает ли это ее? Марина ответила, что ей это все равно. Он переснимал все материалы, так что я думаю, что все это в КГБ было..." 
Кроме фотопленок или отпечатков рукописей В.В., в том же архиве КГБ- ФСБ должны храниться все книги зарубежных издательств из библиотеки Высоцкого. Один из близких родственников собрал их в день смерти В.В. и отнес в КГБ. Его можно понять: в те времена держать в доме такие книги было опасно. А с другой стороны... Вряд ли даже КГБ стал бы устраивать обыск в доме покойного. 
Так что, вполне вероятно, "Дело Высоцкого" - это не несколько папок, а несколько полок. Подождем, когда откроется архив бывшего Комитета ГБ.  
Валерий Перевозчиков Газета "СОВЕРШЕННО СЕКРЕТНО" №7

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - Как у Волги иволга  http://inecs.radio-msu.net/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=415.15  http://inecs.radio-msu.net/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1700.18 Исполняет *Игорь Кохановский*    *Как у Волги иволга...* 
Музыка Высоцкого на стихи *Игоря Кохановского* 
Как у Волги иволга, как у Волги таволга,
Обожгло крапивою, вспомнилось недавнее:
Как тебя, счастливую, вёл по лугу за руку,
Подпевая иволге, обрывая таволгу. 
Вспомнил я над берегом домик тот с усадьбою.
Отчего ж не бережно берегли, что найдено?
Неужели на меже это было найдено,
И неужели нами же это все раскрадено? 
Где ж ты, лето красное, где ж вы, ночи быстрые?
Осень зреет астрами, обсыпает листьями,
Осень вновь ненастная, да и ты неласкова,
И как будто мыслями не со мной, а с листьями. 
Поле взмокло ливнями, почерствело травами,
Реже слышу иволгу, и завяла таволга,
Это всё недавнее или всё старинное,
Как у Волги таволга, как у Волги иволга?

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Михаил Новицкий (СП Бабай) - Корсар (Еще не вечер)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "Войны и голодухи..". RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *Войны и голодухи натерпелися мы всласть*,
Наслышались, наелись уверений, -
И шлепнули царя, а после - Временную власть, -
Потому что кончилось их время. 
А если кто-то где-нибудь надеется на что,
Так мы тому заметим между прочим:
Обратно ваше время не вернется ни за что -
Мы как-нибудь об этом похлопочем. 
Нам вовсе не ко времени вся временная власть -
Отныне власть Советская над всеми.
Которые тут временные, - слазь! А ну-ка, слазь!
Кончилось ваше время! 
1965.

----------


## Lampada

Годовщина смерти Высоцкого. 2010г. Ваганьковское кладбище   YouTube - ВЫСОЦКИЙ 091.avi

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "Заживайте, раны мои..".  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMxi2pgSL8g  http://www.wysotsky.com/1049.ru/557.htm   *Заживайте, раны мои*,
Вам два года с гаком,
Колотые, рубленные -
Дам лизать собакам. 
Сиротиночка моя,
Губы твои алые.
В миг кровиночка моя
Потечет в бокалы. 
1970

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: "Здесь сидел ты Валет..". http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=937.08   *Здесь сидел ты, Валет,* Тебе счастия нет,
Тебе карта всегда не в цвет.
Наши общие дни
Ты в душе сохрани
И за карты меня извини! 
На воле теперь вы меня забываете,
Вы порасползлись все по семьям в дома, -
Мои товарищи, по старой памяти,
Я с вами веду разговор по душам. 
1966.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - "Я вырос в ленинградскую блокаду..." Vysotsky   http://masterrussian.net/f52/я-русск...html#post58301

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий - Песня о конце войны   http://masterrussian.net/f52/я-русск...tml#post186327

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий: Память часть - 1 (55 минут)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Высоцкий. Спасите наши души.wmv  (Добавлено сопровождение оркестра).

----------


## Lampada

http://www.kulichki.com/vv/audio/ram...ne-sporyat.ram http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=935.16 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1064.16 http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=885.32 
Музыка -* Микаэл Таривердиев*    *О вкусах не спорят*  Из фильма "Последний Жулик", Рижская киностудия, 1966.  
О вкусах не спорят: есть тысяча мнений -
Я этот закон на себе испытал,-
Ведь даже Эйнштейн, физический гений,
Весьма относительно все понимал. 
Оделся по моде, как требует век,-
Вы скажете сами:
"Да это же просто другой человек!"
А я - тот же самый. 
Вот уж действительно
Все относительно,-
Все-все, все. 
Набедренный пояс из шкуры пантеры,-
О да, неприлично, согласен, ей-ей,
Но так одевались все до нашей эры,
А до нашей эры им было видней. 
Оделся по моде как в каменный век,-
Вы скажете сами:
"Да это же просто другой человек!"
А я - тот же самый. 
Вот уж действительно
Все относительно,-
Все-все, все. 
Оденусь как рыцарь и после турнира -
Знакомые вряд ли узнают меня,-
И крикну, как Ричард я в драме Шекспира:
"Коня мне! Полцарства даю за коня!" 
Но вот усмехнется и скажет сквозь смех
Ценитель упрямый:
"Да это же просто другой человек!"
А я - тот же самый. 
Вот уж действительно
Все относительно,-
Все-все, все. 
Вот трость, канотье - я из нэпа, похоже?
Не надо оваций - к чему лишний шум!
Ах, в этом костюме узнали? Ну что же,
Тогда я одену последний костюм: 
Долой канотье, вместо тросточки - стек,-
И шепчутся дамы:
"Да это же просто другой человек!"
А я - тот же самый. 
Вот уж действительно
Все относительно,-
Все-все, все.
Будьте же бдительны
Все относительно,-
Все-все, все. 
1966

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqVqcv4e_fE   "Добрый вечер! Меня сейчас ваши друзья предупредили: что в прошлый раз [всё] было нормально, но вот почему я ничего не сказал о Физтехе? Я могу сказать только теплые слова о Физтехе, потому что первую информацию о физике после школы... Я устраиваю такие маленькие встречи на дому, когда приходят ребята из разных областей науки, разных возрастов, разных направлений, разных профессий, и рассказывают о том, что происходит. Каждый рассказывает, что нового у него, в его науке. Ну, и я это записываю. Они мне оставляют такие маленькие "путеводители" (например, биологи — о генах и хромосомах: что есть такое гены, как это определяется...), я потом беру эту бумажку, включаю магнитофон и слушаю, что же они мне наговорили. Я им за это тоже что-нибудь напою нового. Значит, будем считать, что вы мне сегодня что-то рассказали — и я вам буду сегодня что-то за это петь. Да? А на самом деле у меня старинные связи с Физтехом. Вообще у нашего Театра на Таганке. Сейчас даже связи укрепились — в прямом смысле этого слова, потому что ваши аспиранты укрепили стенку театра. То есть, основы театра они поддержали. И он из-за этого открылся, а то бы не мог сейчас работать. Поэтому связи нерушимы, и мы должны аспирантам, по-моему, семь тысяч билетов. Мы теперь от них никуда не денемся. На самом деле кроме благодарности Физтеху в этом смысле нету ничего. У меня были друзья давно, много лет тому назад, которые начинали такую вот... Они проявляли озабоченность, чтобы я был в курсе того, что происходит теперь в науке, и чтобы не было никаких ляпсусов, если я буду писать песни, касаясь каких-нибудь научных проблем. Поэтому я к Физтеху отношусь с уважением. К вам, вероятно, это относится в полной мере — иначе я просто бы не приехал. А вообще я вам скажу, что выступать перед студенческой аудиторией всегда очень рискованно. Я одно время даже перестал это делать после того, как однажды на Химическом факультете в Университете девочку задавили. Я сказал, что больше ездить не буду, потому что... Вот, задавили, значит, и с трудом ее оттуда вынесли... Я сказал, что я ездить не буду. Действительно, не ездил в чисто студенческие аудитории — если собирались в аудиториях. Потому что это всегда какие-то прорывы. Поток кончается, там, кто-то начинает заниматься... И однажды, например, я помню, в Медицинском институте гигантская дверь шестиметровая упала. Она медленно-медленно так вот упала, все разошлись и сели на нее тут же. И всё продолжалось, как будто ничего не случилось. Но тогда это было организованно, а потом в Университете такая случилась история... И вы — одни из первых, к которым я стал ездить снова. Это не из-за того, что я беспокоюсь, что какие-то будут инциденты, наоборот. Просто случилось так, что я очень мало выступал в последнее время на студенческих аудиториях. Из-за этого я не очень в курсе дела, что вас интересует. Не только в моем творчестве — я-то всё равно буду сегодня показывать всё, что захочу. Потому что я не знаю ваших вкусов. Меня просили "чего-нибудь новенькое" только. Новенькое будет, безусловно. Но для некоторых и старенькое будет звучать как новенькое, это само собой. Но я совсем не в курсе дела, что вас интересует, поэтому, пожалуйста, я вас очень прошу, ведите себя раскованно, спокойно, свободно, вольно и спрашивайте, что хотите — я вам на всё отвечу с большим удовольствием. И тогда сам соображу, что вас интересует. Если по поводу кино — я по поводу кино вам расскажу. Если захотите что-нибудь о театре — и о театре тоже. И о поездках — ради Бога, если это будет вам интересно. Но думаю, что в основном вы пришли за песней. Поэтому я, по традиции, начну с военной песни. Потом немножечко поговорю — почему так случилось, что стал я писать "военные" песни, и что это такое (это не чисто военные песни)... Но об этом немножко дальше, а сейчас я начну с песни, которая называется "О моем старшине"."     Я помню райвоенкомат:— В десант не годен! Так-то, брат! Таким, как ты, там не пройти, — и дальше смех. Мол, из тебя — какой солдат? Тебя — хоть сразу в медсанбат!.. А из меня такой солдат, как изо всех. А на войне — как на войне, А мне — и вовсе, мне — вдвойне. Присохла к телу гимнастерка на спине... Я отставал, сбоил в строю, Но как-то раз, в одном бою, Не знаю, чем, я приглянулся старшине. Шумит окопная братва: — Студент, а сколько дважды два? — Эй, холостой, а правда — графом был Толстой? — И кто евоная жена?.. Но тут встревал мой старшина: — Пойди поспи: ты ж не святой, а утром — бой.   И только раз, когда я встал Во весь свой рост, он закричал: — Ложись! — и дальше пару слов без падежей. К чему, мол, дырка в голове! И вдруг спросил: — А что, в Москве Неужто вправду есть дома в пять этажей?..   Над нами шквал. Он застонал — И в нём осколок остывал, И на вопрос его ответить я не смог: Он в землю лег за пять шагов, За пять ночей и за пять снов, Лицом на запад и ногами на восток. Read more: http://otblesk.com/vysotsky/c2mfti01.htm#ixzz1LgVTRxbG

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ2LsHTiJx4   Возвращаюсь я с работы...

----------


## Lampada

*Гитара...*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sml1S9JVyaU

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CR-IsMKcq8 
Письмо к другу или зарисовка о Париже

----------


## Lampada



----------


## kidkboom

Спасибо вам за это! .. .. and.. I know it's dumb but I just have to say it... in the last video, at 0:37, he looks exactly like Robert De Niro (imho)  ::

----------


## Lampada

YouTube -* Как четвертого числа* - Владимир Высоцкий Vladimir Vysotsky    
Сл.: происхождение и авторство полностью не установлено.
Муз. - А.Васильев и Б.Хмельницкий ?  
Как четвёртого числа
Нас нелёгкая несла
Смуту унимать…
Рано утром нас будили,
Не кормили, а поили
Водкою одной. 
Много силы у солдата,
Но давить родного брата -
Можно лишь спьянá.
Подготовив понемногу,
Повели нас в путь-дорогу -
К Невскому пошли. 
Вышли мигом на свободу,
Видим: тысячи народу,
Весь народ шумел.
Здесь и вольный, и военный,
И бродяга, и почтенный -
Все шумели тут. 
Сперьва начали студенты,
Подхватили тилигенты -
Пособил народ.
Храбрый Клейгельс-генерал,
Да всё подале удирал
И с коня кричал: 
«Стреляй, солдат, в кого велят,
Стреляй в отца, в родного брата,
Убей жену, убей детей,
Лишь помни памятку солдата!
Попы тебя благословят:
«Убей, греха не будет!»
Они не врут, коль говорят -
Бог вашу службу не забудет!» 
 Кутерьма затем стряслася,
Свалка, драка началась -
Бросились и мы.
Ах, солдатская ты доля! -
Как была бы наша воля -
Разве ж мы б пошли? 
 Постой же, товарищ, опомнися, брат! -
Ты кровью облит человека!
Не смоешь её уж ничем ты, солдат,
Не смоешь ту кровь и вовеки!
Зачем ты винтовку свою зарядил?
В какого врага ты стреляешь?
Без жалости брата родного убил -
Детишек его избиваешь!? 
Как пришли домой мы в роту,
Принесли одну заботу
О своём грехе.
Ох, отцы вы командиры! -
Опоганили мундиры,
Чистые досель…

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

YouTube - &#x202a;Высоцкий - Посадка&#x202c;&rlm; * Посадка*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_eiEcV3YQg   (Добавлено красивое музыкальное сопровождение)  Семейные дела в Древнем Риме

----------


## Lampada

Из новых работ:  YouTube - &#x202a;Высоцкий. *Эй, шофер, вези в Бутырский хуто*р...&#x202c;&rlm; 
Спасибо *Леночке Ющенко*.  Клипы, музыкальное сопровождение - чудесно!  *Эй, шофер, вези в Бутырский хутор...*

----------


## Lampada

Из новых работ:  YouTube - &#x202a;Высоцкий - "*Как в селе Большие Вилы*..."&#x202c;&rlm;   *rogovanova60*, спасибо!    "Как в селе Большие Вилы..."

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - &#x202a;д/к "Ильф и Петров" от автора В.Высоцкий [1969 г.]&#x202c;&rlm;  д/к "Ильф и Петров". *От автора* - *В.Высoцкий* [1969 г.]

----------


## Lampada

Rogovanova60.   Новая работа:    YouTube - &#x202a;Высоцкий - Выход в город (От скучных шабашей...)&#x202c;&rlm;  Выход в город (От скучных шабашей...)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - &#x202a;Высоцкий - *Песня о переселении душ* (полная версия)&#x202c;&rlm;  *Песня о переселении душ* (полная версия)

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - &#x202a;ВЫСОЦКИЙ&#x202c;&rlm; 
Он не вернулся из боя  http://masterrussian.net/f52/я-русск...html#post58095

----------


## Lampada

*Эдуард Хиль* "*Вы возьмите меня в море, моряки*" с рассказом о песне.

----------


## Lampada

*Антисемиты*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Спасибо ютюбке Леночке Юрченко!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Наброски и неоконченные произведения  
Не давали мне покоя* Твои руки, твои губы,
Мое дело воровское
Шло на убыль, шло на убыль. 
Я все реже, я все меньше
Воровал, рисковал,
А в апреле я навечно
Завязал. 
1961 * x x x
Если нравится - мало?* Если влюбился - много?
Если б узнать сначала,
Если б узнать надолго! 
Где ж ты, фантазия скудная,
Где ж ты, словарный запас!
Милая, нежная, чудная!..
Ах, не влюбиться бы в вас! 
осень 1961 * 
Пенсионер Ва<силий> Палыч Кочин* (Который все газеты прочитал,
Страдал футболом и болезнью почек,)
О прелестях футбола толковал: 
"Вы в двадцать лет - звезда на горизонте,
Вы в тридцать лет - кумиры хулиганов,
Вы в тридцать пять - на тренерской работе,
А в сорок пять - на встрече ветеранов! 
Болею за "Торпедо" я, чего там!
Я мяч пробить в ворота им не мог.
Но я его послал в свои ворота,
Я был болельщик лучше, чем игрок. 
........... 
1965 или 1966 * x x x  
Заказал я два коктейля*,
Двадцать водки, два салата,
А в лице метрдотеля
Приближался час расплаты. 
до апреля 1965 *x x x*
<strong>
   *На мой на юный возраст не смотри*,
И к молодости нечего цепляться:
Христа Иуда продал в тридцать три,
Ну а меня продали в восемнадцать. 
Христу-то лучше - все ж он верить мог
Хоть остальным одиннадцати ребятам,
А я сижу и мучаюсь весь срок:
Ну кто из них их всех меня упрятал. 
до апреля 1965  
В порт не заходят пароходы,
Во льду вся гавань, как в стекле.
По всей планете нет погоды -
Похолодало на земле. 
Выпал снег на экваторе,
Голым неграм беда!
В жилах, как в радиаторе,
Стынет кровь - не вода. 
В Стамбуле яростно ругался
Ровесник Ноя, сам не свой -
Не вспомнил он, как ни старался,
Такого холода весной. 
На душе моей муторно,
Как от барских щедрот:
Где-то там перепутано,
Что-то наоборот... 
Кричат на паперти кликуши:
Мол, поделом и холод вам,
Обледенели ваши души,
Все перемерзнете к чертям! 
А на Юге Италии
................
И закованы талии
В кандалы 
начало 1969

----------


## Lampada

*
Не зря театру...*   Не зря театру в юбилей
Поэты дарят кобелей -
Театру, трудная судьба чья
Была воистину собачья. 
Поэт ушел, щенка отдав,
И он стихами нас восславит.
А повзрослевший волкодав
Врагов театра передавит.  © _Владимир Высoцкий, Михаил Вольпин_. Текст, _1974_

----------


## Lampada

*ШТАНГИСТ*.

----------


## Lampada

*Формула разоружения* (устные рассказы)  …И он, значит… он придумал — как называется? — формулу разоружения! Он учился — он вернулся из заключения и учился в восьмом классе школы рабочей молодежи. И он из алгебры, из литературы, там, из русского языка, из синтаксиса составил формулу разоружения какую-то — понимаете? — и добивался… 
Значит, пришел он сначала в Кремль и сказал, что, вот, он придумал формулу и что, мол, — надо пропустить… Ему говорят: 
— Зачем? — говорят. — Вы — не надо… Вы пойдите в Комитет госбезопасности, там — проще. 
Он пошёл! Он — пошёл… Ну, значит, его оттуда, конечно, выгнали. И сразу же выяснили, кто он такой и что. И за ним приехала машина, значит, — «скорая помощь». 
А когда приезжала несколько раз… приезжали санитары, он, значит, всё время — то запрёт дверь, то ещё чего… А тут оставили дверь открытой, нарочно. Вот вошли здоровых два таких амбала, значит, и врач — очень милая женщина. 
Он говорит: 
— Здравствуйте! 
Они говорят: 
— Здрасьте, мы из домика Чехова, — она ему сказала. 
Он говорит: 
— Садитесь, пожалуйста, садитесь, пожалуйста… Кто это? — на порт{рет}… на стену, на портрет. 
А она говорит: 
— Ну, вероятно, это Герцен… 
Он говорит: 
— Вы ошибаетесь. А это кто? — там ещё, там ещё-ещё… 
И что она? — ещё кого-то она назвала. Он говорит: 
— Нет, это Павлов, в молодости… — И так смотрит на них, на этих людей. Потом говорит: 
— Я всё понял. Вы, вероятно, не из домика Чехова! 
И тута, значит, она сделала знак, и один амбал взял так: бум-м-м!… 
Он кричал: 
— Сволочи! За науку!.. — кричал он, когда его выносили вниз. 
Его унесли. 
Но пока он приехал, значит, в больницу, там лежал он… И он очень быстро пришёл в себя. Затерроризировал всю палату! Потому что он приблатнённый, как ты понимаешь, человек. Ему приносили, значит, еду и говорили, что не из дому. Он не принимал, он хотел там новые порядки установить. И все его передачи разделяли на всю палату. И он писал — говорит: «Мать, я тут навёл порядок. Теперь нам всем дают колбасу, всем по два кусочка, но я добьюсь и боль{ше}…» Он там воевал! — понимаешь? Он там установил свои порядки…. 
Я его потом утерял из виду, он смешной такой человек был. Формулу разоружения он придумал… [По формуле разоружения воевал-то?] Да, наверное… Ну представляешь? — он составил — там алгебра была: икс квадрат плюс, там, синус, там такой-то, там, ещё… с делением со всевозможным, равняется — разоружение…  _(28?) февраля 1972 г., у А. Скосырева_ 
1972

----------


## Lampada

*Высота.*  Памяти Высоцкoго
39 минут

----------


## Lampada

*Бег иноходца*

----------


## Lampada

*Песня о сумасшедшем доме*
Запись 1967г. 
Сказал себе я: брось писать,-
Но руки сами просятся.
Ох, мама моя родная, друзья любимые!
Лежу в палате - косятся,
Не сплю: боюсь - набросятся,-
Ведь рядом - психи тихие, неизлечимые. 
Бывают психи разные -
Не буйные, но грязные,-
Их лечат, морят голодом, их санитары бьют.
И вот что удивительно:
Все ходят без смирительных
И то, что мне приносится, все психи эти жрут. 
Куда там Достоевскому
С Записками известными,-
Увидел бы, покойничек, как бьют об двери лбы!
И рассказать бы Гоголю
Про нашу жизнь убогую,-
Ей-богу, этот Гоголь бы нам не поверил бы. 
Вот это мука,- плюй на них! -
Они же ведь, суки, буйные:
Все норовят меня лизнуть,- ей-богу, нету сил!
Вчера в палате номер семь
Один свихнулся насовсем -
Кричал: Даешь Америку! и санитаров бил. 
Я не желаю славы, и
Пока я в полном здравии -
Рассудок не померк ещё, - и это впереди,-
Вот главврачиха - женщина -
Пусть тихо, но помешана,-
Я говорю: Сойду с ума!- она мне: Подожди! 
Я жду, но чувствую - уже
Хожу по лезвиюнож_е_:
Забыл алфавит, падежей припомнил только два...
И я прошу моих друзья,
Чтоб кто бы их бы ни был я,
Забрать его, ему, меня отсюдова!

----------


## Lampada

Банька по-чёрному

----------


## Lampada

*Не слышанный ранее вариант!*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

"Я сам с Ростова.." - (Летела жизнь) -1978.

----------


## Lampada

Первый канал: "Живой Высoцкий" 2011  
(25 минут)
Текст читает *Сергей Шнуров*

----------


## Lampada

Варианты "Попытка самоубийства"   _Вариант песни:_ 
Подшит крахмальный подворотничок, 
На голенище серый шрам от стека, 
И вот легли на спусковой крючок
Бескровные фаланги человека. 
Пора! Кто знает время сей поры! 
Но вот она воистину близка. 
Ах! Как недолог путь от кобуры 
До выбритого начисто виска. 
Закончилось движение и сдуло 
С назначенной мишени волосок. 
С улыбкой Смерть уставилась из дула 
На аккуратно выбритый висок. 
И перед тем как ринуться, посметь — 
В висок... наискосок к затылку,
Вдруг загляделась пристальная Смерть 
На жалкую взбесившуюся жилку. 
Промедлила она — и прогадала. 
<Теперь — обратно, в кобуру ложись. 
Так Смерть впервые в жизни увидала 
С рожденья ненавидимую Жизнь.>
1978

----------


## Lampada

*Обидно, эх, досадно* До слёз и до мученья,
Что в жизни так странно
Мы встретились с тобой. 
Развязка - как сказка,
Завязка - страданье,
Но пропасть разрыва
Легла между нами.
Но пропасть разрыва
Легла между нами,
Мы только знакомы -
Как странно, как странно! 
Обидно, эх, досадно
До слёз и до мученья,
Что в жизни так поздно
Мы встретились с тобой. 
(_По мотивам двух романсов из репертуара Ю.Морфесси - «Обидно, досадно» В.Бакалейникова на сл. А.Кусикова (ок. 1916 г.) и «Мы только знакомы» («Спокойно и просто») Б.Прозоровского на сл. Л.Пеньковского (ок. 1924 г.) _

----------


## Lampada

*Таланты и поклонники* (Владимир Высoцкий) 
Год выпуска: *2011*
Страна: Россия
Жанр: Документальный
Продолжительность: *1:14:58*

----------


## Lampada

БЕГ ИНОХОДЦА

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/user/maraeincognitum1  Легенды кино

----------


## Lampada

Юлий Ким - Посвящение Высoцкому

----------


## Lampada

Все позади и КПЗ и суд...

----------


## Lampada

Солдат всегда здоров...

----------


## Lampada

Диалог у телевизора (полная версия)

----------


## Lampada

"Ещё не вечер!"     George Tokarev. Translation, 2001 
Edited by Robert Titterton 
Our pirate clipper raids through oceans and seas;
Still bright our pennant on the mast as ever holds!
We've learned to hoist the sails against the breeze
And plug with our bodies cracks and holes. 
The royal fleet is chasing us today,
We are adrift - no wind is intervening...
But Captain said as he would always say:
"It isn't evening yet, it isn't evening!" 
The flagship took in sails and made a turn.
Her portholes on the starboard spat out fire...
We're gunning back. Yes! we have smashed her stern,
We hear shrieks of anguish, loud and dire! 
We'll do them for - hold on and don't you whine!
To hell with leaks and blows we're receiving!
Again the Captain's giving us a sign:
"It isn't evening yet, it isn't evening!" 
They fix binoculars on us and plainly see:
We, black from smoke, endure this deadly rally!
But no one will ever see that we
Are chained to oars forever in the galley! 
They outnumber us, we're pitching forth and back!
Save our souls! - The chances are not even!
But then the Captain ordered us: "Attack!
It isn't evening yet, it isn't evening!" 
Who wants to live, who's brave, who's not a heel -
Prepare fists and pistols for a battle!
And rats may quit the ship - who cares? Big deal!
Without them we'll only manage better! 
And, jumping, rats were praying to the Lord:
"Save us from gallows, from quartering, from skinning!"
But we attacked the frigate board by board -
It isn't evening yet, it isn't evening! 
Now face to face, and knives to knives, and eyes to eyes...
"Who'll feed the fish?" today each one is thinking.
But holding guns we cannot hold back cries -
We have to leave the ship - she's now sinking! 
But no! They won't drown us at all!
The sea's our friend, so soothing and relieving...
Its shoulders will save us from the fall -
The Captain was quite right - it's not yet evening!

----------


## Lampada

Ленинград.  Зарисовка

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий свистнул

----------


## Lampada

Ещё один чудесный ролик! Огромное спасибо ютюбщице Наташе: http://www.youtube.com/user/rogovanova60      *Две Судьбы * Жил я славно в первой трети
Двадцать лет на белом свете -
по учению,
Жил бездумно, но при деле,
Плыл, куда глаза глядели,-
по течению. 
Думал - вот она, награда,-
Ведь ни веслами не надо,
ни ладонями.
Комары, слепни да осы
Донимали, кровососы,
да не доняли. 
Слышал с берега в начале -
Мне о помощи кричали,
о спасении.
Не дождались, бедолаги,-
Я лежал, чумной от браги,
в отключении. 
Тряханет ли в повороте,
Завернет в водовороте -
все исправится.
То разуюсь, то обуюсь,
На себя в воде любуюсь -
очень нравится. 
Берега текут за лодку,
Ну а я ласкаю глотку
медовухою.
После лишнего глоточку
Глядь - плыву не в одиночку,-
со старухою. 
И пока я удивлялся,
Пал туман и оказался
в гиблом месте я,-
И огромная старуха
Хохотнула прямо в ухо,
злая бестия. 
Я кричу,- не слышу крика,
Не вяжу от страха лыка,
вижу плохо я,
На ветру меня качает...
- Кто здесь?- Слышу - отвечает:
- Я, Нелегкая! 
Брось креститься, причитая,-
Не спасет тебя святая
богородица:
Тот, кто руль и весла бросит,
Тех Нелегкая заносит -
так уж водится!- 
Я в потьмах ищу дорогу,
Медовухи понемногу -
только по сту пью,-
А она не засыпает,
Впереди меня ступает
тяжкой поступью. 
Вон, споткнулась о коренья,
От такого ожиренья
тяжко охая.
И у нее одышка даже,
А заносит ведь - туда же,
тварь нелегкая. 
Вдруг навстречу нам - живая,
Хромоногая, кривая,
морда хитрая.
И кричит:- Стоишь над бездной,
Но спасу тебя, болезный,
слезы вытру я!- 
Я спросил:- Ты кто такая?-
А она мне:- Я Кривая,-
воз, мол, вывезу,-
- И хотя я кривобока,
Криворука, кривоока,-
я мол вывезу! 
Я воскликнул, наливая:
- Вывози меня, Кривая!
я на привязи!
Я тебе и шбан поставлю,
Кривизну твою исправлю -
только вывези! 
И ты, маманя, сучья дочка,
На-ка выпей полглоточка -
больно нервная.
Ты забудь меня на время,
Ты же толстая - в гареме
будешь первая.- 
и упали две старухи
У бутыли медовухи
в пьянь, истерику.
Я пока за кочки прячусь,
Я тихонько задом пячусь
прямо к берегу. 
Лихо выгреб на стремнину
В два гребка на середину -
ох, пройдоха я!
Чтоб вы сдохли, выпивая,
Две судьбы мои -
Кривая да Нелегкая! 
Знать, по злобному расчету
Да по тайному чьему-то
попечению
Не везло мне, обормоту,
И тащило, баламута,
по течению. 
Мне казалось, жизнь - отрада,
Мол, ни веслами не надо, ох, не надо -
ох, пройдоха я!
...Удалились, подвывая,
Две судьбы мои -
Кривая да Нелегкая!

----------


## Lampada

Вот твой билет, вот твой вагон...

----------


## Lampada

* * * 
 В*от я вошел, и дверь прикрыл,*
 И показал бумаги,
 И так толково объяснил
 Зачем приехал в лагерь. 
Начальник - как уключина,-
Скрипит - и ни в какую!
  "В кино мне роль поручена,-
Опять ему толкую,- 
И вот для изучения -
Такое ремесло -
Имею направление!
Дошло теперь?" - "Дошло! 
 Вот это мы приветствуем,-
 Чтоб было, как с копирки,
 Вам хорошо б - под следствием
 Полгодика в Бутырке! 
Чтоб ощутить затылочком,
Что чуть не расстреляли,
Потом - по пересылочкам,-
Тогда бы вы сыграли!.." 
Внушаю бедолаге я
  Настойчиво, с трудом:
  "Мне нужно - прямо с лагеря -
Не бывши под судом!" 
 "Да вы ведь знать не знаете,
 За что вас осудили,-
 Права со мной качаете -
 А вас еще не брили!" 
  "Побреют!- рожа сплющена!-
Но все познать желаю,
А что уже упущено -
Талантом наверстаю!" 
  "Да что за околесица,-
Опять он возражать,-
Пять лет в четыре месяца -
Экстерном, так сказать!.." 
 Он даже шаркнул мне ногой -
 Для секретарши Светы:
 "У нас, товарищ дорогой,
 Не университеты! 
У нас не выйдет с кондачка,
Из ничего - конфетка:
Здесь - от звонка и до звонка,-
У нас не пятилетка! 
Так что, давай-ка ты, валяй -
Какой с артиста толк!-
У нас своих хоть отбавляй", -
Сказал он и умолк. 
 Я снова вынул пук бумаг,
 Ору до хрипа в глотке:
 Мол, не имеешь права, враг,-
 Мы здесь не в околотке! 
Мол, я начальству доложу,-
Оно, мол, разберется!..
Я стервенею, в роль вхожу,
А он, гляжу,- сдается. 
Я в раже, удержа мне нет,
Бумагами трясу:
  "Мне некогда сидеть пять лет -
Премьера на носу!"       _Между  1970 и 1978._

----------


## Lampada

УТРЕННЯЯ ГИМНАСТИКА

----------


## Lampada

Про прыгуна в высоту

----------


## Lampada

Про прыгуна в высоту (второй вариант)  Разбег, толчок... И - стыдно подыматься:
Во рту опилки, слезы из-под век,-
На рубеже проклятом два двенадцать
Мне планка преградила путь наверх. 
Я признаюсь вам, как на духу:
Такова вся спортивная жизнь,-
Лишь мгновение ты наверху -
И стремительно падаешь вниз. 
Но съем плоды запретные с древа я,
И за хвост подергаю славу я.
У кого толчковая - левая,
А у меня толчковая - правая! 
Разбег, толчок... Свидетели паденья
Свистят и тянут за ноги ко дну.
Мне тренер мой сказал без сожаленья:
"Да ты же, парень, прыгаешь в длину! 
У тебя - растяженье в паху;
Прыгать с правой - дурацкий каприз,-
Не удержишься ты наверху -
Ты стремительно падаешь вниз". 
Но, задыхаясь словно от гнева я,
Объяснил толково я: главное,
Что у них толчковая - левая,
А у меня толчковая - правая! 
Разбег, толчок... Мне не догнать канадца -
Он мне в лицо смеется на лету!
Я снова планку сбил на два двенадцать -
И тренер мне сказал напрямоту, 
Что начальство в десятом ряду,
И что мне прополощут мозги,
Если враз, в сей же час не сойду
Я с неправильной правой ноги. 
Но я лучше выпью зелье с отравою,
Я над собой что-нибудь сделаю -
Но свою неправую правую
Я не сменю на правую левую! 
Трибуны дружно начали смеяться -
Но пыл мой от насмешек не ослаб:
Разбег, толчок, полет... И два двенадцать -
Теперь уже мой пройденный этап! 
Пусть болит моя травма в паху,
Пусть допрыгался до хромоты,-
Но я все-таки был наверху
И меня не спихнуть с высоты! 
Так что съел плоды запретные с древа я,
И поймал за хвост славу я,-
Пусть у них толчковая - левая,
Но моя толчковая - правая! 
1970.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Тот, который не стрелял (Ранний вариант)

----------


## Lampada

*Лирическая * Спасибо Леночке за видео:   YurchenkoElena's Channel - YouTube 
В видео жена Высоцкого *Марина Влади* в фильме "Колдунья".

----------


## Lampada

Мяч затаился в стриженной траве...  Спасибо за видео Наташе:  rogovanova60&#39;s Channel - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

*   
Спасибо Наташе за видео:  rogovanova60&#39;s Channel - YouTube  
Чайка («Романс миссис Ребус» 
 (муз. Н.Джигурда, сл. В.Высoцкий)*Реет
       над темно-синей волной
               неприметная стайка,
Грустно,
       но у меня в этой стае попутчиков нет,
Низко
       лечу, отдельно от всех,
               одинокая чайка,
И скользит подо мной
Спутник преданный мой -
               белый мой силуэт. 
       Но слабеет, слабеет крыло,
       Я снижаюсь все ниже и ниже,
       Я уже отраженья не вижу -
       Море тиною заволокло. 
       Неужели никто не придет,
       Чтобы рядом лететь с белой птицей?
       Неужели никто не решится?
       Неужели никто не спасет? 
Силы
       оставят тело мое,
               и в соленую пыль я
Брошу
       свой обессиленный и исстрадавшийся труп...
Крылья
       уже над самой водой,
               мои бедные крылья!
Ветер ветреный, злой
Лишь играет со мной,
               беспощаден и груб. 
       Неужели никто не придет,
       Чтобы рядом лететь с белой птицей?
       Неужели никто не решится?
       Неужели никто не спасет? 
       Бьется сердце под левым плечом,
       Я спускаюсь все ниже и ниже,
       Но уже и спасителя вижу -
       Это ангел с заветным ключом. 
Ветер,
       скрипач безумный, пропой
               на прощанье сыграй нам!
Скоро
       погаснет солнце и спутник мой станет незрим,
Чайка
       влетит в пучину навек
               к неразгаданным тайнам.
Я в себе растворюсь,
Я навеки сольюсь
               с силуэтом своим. 
       Но слабеет, слабеет крыло,
       Я снижаюсь все ниже и ниже,
       Я уже отраженья не вижу -
       Море тиною заволокло. 
       Бьется сердце под левым плечом,
       Я спускаюсь все ниже и ниже,
       Но уже и спасителя вижу -
       Это ангел с заветным ключом. 
Рядом
       летит невидимо он,
               незаметно, но - рядом,
Вместе
       В волшебном тихом гнездовье отыщем жилье.
Больше
       к холодной мутной воде
               мне снижаться не надо:
Мы вдвоем, нет причин
Мне искать средь пучин
               отраженье свое. 
1973

----------


## Lampada

Девушка из Нагасаки  Спасибо Наташе за видео! rogovanova60&#39;s Channel - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

"Так случилось - мужчины ушли..."   
Спасибо Наташе за видео! rogovanova60&#39;s Channel - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

"Штрафные Батальоны"   
Спасибо за видео ютюбовцу:  Fufel008&#39;s Channel - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzuQELoT2hQ  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlmM883anBU   
Я никогда не верил в миражи*,
 В грядущий рай не ладил чемодана,-
 Учителей сожрало море лжи -
 И выплюнуло возле Магадана. 
 И я не отличался от невежд,
 А если отличался - очень мало,-
 Занозы не оставил Будапешт,
 А Прага сердце мне не разорвала. 
 А мы шумели в жизни и на сцене:
 Мы путаники, мальчики пока,-
 Но скоро нас заметят и оценят.
 Эй! Против кто?
Намнем ему бока! 
 Но мы умели чувствовать опасность
 Задолго до начала холодов,
 С бесстыдством шлюхи приходила ясность -
 И души запирала на засов. 
 И нас хотя расстрелы не косили,
 Но жили мы, поднять не смея глаз,-
 Мы тоже дети страшных лет России,
 Безвременье вливало водку в нас.      
1979 или 1980.

----------


## Lampada

*Сорок два*  *Слова: В. Асмолов 
Музыка: В. Асмолов 
Исп.: Владимир Асмолов *  
Ты в 42 ушел, я в 42 родился,
И нам не довелось друг друга увидать.
Но верить и любить я у тебя учился,
Ты брат мой по любви, и это не отнять! 
Подумать только, мы могли бы повстречаться,
Но все казалось мне - я к встрече не готов.
Теперь не позвонить, теперь не достучаться
И не сказать тебе хотя бы пару слов. 
Вот я сижу один на крыше мирозданья
И чокаюсь с твоей немеркнущей звездой.
Не состояться им, отложенным свиданьям,
Но, если есть тот свет, мы встретимся с тобой. 
Мы посидим вдвоем у озера забвенья
И выпьем, и споем любимые стихи.
Не знаю их имен, но есть у нас, поверь мне,
И общие друзья, и общие враги. 
Я с мыслью о тебе перебираю струны,
Пытаясь угадать, о чем бы ты писал
Теперь, когда в любой пивной, в печати и с трибуны
Услышать можно все - ну, просто чудеса! 
Но в этой суете себе порой кажусь я лишним,
И прочь от трескотни мне хочется сбежать
Куда-нибудь туда, в застойное затишье,
Где голос твой звучит, поет твоя душа.

----------


## Lampada

_ 
Входит Дона Анна.  _ А. Пушкин 
Каменный гость _
Дона Анна _       Опять он здесь. Отец мой,
Я развлекла вас в ваших помышленьях -
Простите.  _Дон Гуан_ 
   Я просить прощенья должен
У вас, сеньора. Может, я мешаю
Печали вашей вольно изливаться.  _Дона Анна_ 
Нет, мой отец, печаль моя во мне,
При вас мои моленья могут к небу
Смиренно возноситься - я прошу
И вас свой голос с ними съединить.  _Дон Гуан_ 
Мне, мне молиться с вами, Дона Анна!
Я не достоин участи такой.
Я не дерзну порочными устами
Мольбу святую вашу повторять -
Я только издали с благоговеньем
Смотрю на вас, когда, склонившись тихо,
Вы черные власы на мрамор бледный
Рассыплете - и мнится мне, что тайно
Гробницу эту ангел посетил,
В смущенном сердце я не обретаю
Тогда молений. Я дивлюсь безмолвно
И думаю - счастлив, чей хладный мрамор
Согрет ее дыханием небесным
И окроплен любви ее слезами... 
Дона Анна 
Какие речи - странные! 
Дон Гуан 
            Сеньора? 
Дона Анна 
Мне... вы забыли. 
Дон Гуан 
      Что? что недостойный
Отшельник я? что грешный голос мой
Не должен здесь так громко раздаваться? 
Дона Анна 
Мне показалось... я не поняла... 
Дон Гуан 
Ах вижу я: вы все, вы все узнали! 
Дона Анна 
Что я узнала? 
Дон Гуан 
      Так, я не монах -
У ваших ног прощенья умоляю. 
Дона Анна 
О боже! встаньте, встаньте... Кто же вы? 
Дон Гуан 
Несчастный, жертва страсти безнадежной. 
Дона Анна 
О боже мой! и здесь, при этом гробе!
Подите прочь. 
Дон Гуан 
      Минуту, Дона Анна,
Одну минуту! 
Дона Анна 
      Если кто взойдет!.. 
Дон Гуан 
Решетка заперта. Одну минуту! 
Дона Анна 
Ну? что? чего вы требуете? 
Дон Гуан 
            Смерти.
О пусть умру сейчас у ваших ног,
Пусть бедный прах мой здесь же похоронят
Не подле праха, милого для вас,
Не тут - не близко - дале где-нибудь,
Там - у дверей - у самого порога,
Чтоб камня моего могли коснуться
Вы легкою ногой или одеждой,
Когда сюда, на этот гордый гроб
Пойдете кудри наклонять и плакать. 
Дона Анна 
Вы не в своем уме. 
Дон Гуан 
         Или желать
Кончины, Дона Анна, знак безумства?
Когда б я был безумец, я б хотел
В живых остаться, я б имел надежду
Любовью нежной тронуть ваше сердце;
Когда б я был безумец, я бы ночи
Стал провождать у вашего балкона,
Тревожа серенадами ваш сон,
Не стал бы я скрываться, я напротив
Старался быть везде б замечен вами;
Когда б я был безумец, я б не стал
Страдать в безмолвии... 
Дона Анна 
         И так-то вы
Молчите? 
Дон Гуан 
   Случай, Дона Анна, случай
Увлек меня. - Не то вы б никогда
Моей печальной тайны не узнали. 
Дона Анна 
И любите давно уж вы меня? 
Дон Гуан 
Давно или недавно, сам не знаю,
Но с той поры лишь только знаю цену
Мгновенной жизни, только с той поры
И понял я, что значит слово счастье. 
Дона Анна 
Подите прочь - вы человек опасный. 
Дон Гуан 
Опасный! чем? 
Дона Анна 
      Я слушать вас боюсь. 
Дон Гуан 
Я замолчу; лишь не гоните прочь
Того, кому ваш вид одна отрада.
Я не питаю дерзостных надежд,
Я ничего не требую, но видеть
Вас должен я, когда уже на жизнь
Я осужден. 
Дона Анна 
      Подите - здесь не место
Таким речам, таким безумствам. Завтра
Ко мне придите. Если вы клянетесь
Хранить ко мне такое ж уваженье,
Я вас приму; но вечером, позднее, -
Я никого не вижу с той поры,
Как овдовела... 
Дон Гуан 
      Ангел Дона Анна!
Утешь вас бог, как сами вы сегодня
Утешили несчастного страдальца. 
Дона Анна 
Подите ж прочь. 
Дон Гуан 
      Еще одну минуту. 
Дона Анна 
Нет, видно, мне уйти... к тому ж моленье
Мне в ум нейдет. Вы развлекли меня
Речами светскими; от них уж ухо
Мое давно, давно отвыкло. - Завтра
Я вас приму. 
Дон Гуан 
      Еще не смею верить,
Не смею счастью моему предаться...
Я завтра вас увижу! - и не здесь
И не украдкою! 
Дона Анна 
         Да, завтра, завтра.
Как вас зовут? 
Дон Гуан 
      Диего де Кальвадо. 
Дона Анна 
Прощайте, Дон Диего.
(Уходит.) 
Дон Гуан 
         Лепорелло! 
  Лепорелло входит. 
Лепорелло 
Что вам угодно? 
Дон Гуан 
      Милый Лепорелло!
Я счастлив!.. "Завтра - вечером, позднее..."
Мой Лепорелло, завтра - приготовь...
Я счастлив, как ребенок! 
Лепорелло 
         С Доной Анной
Вы говорили? может быть, она
Сказала вам два ласкового слова
Или ее благословили вы. 
Дон Гуан 
Нет, Лепорелло, нет! она свиданье,
Свиданье мне назначила! 
Лепорелло 
            Неужто!
О вдовы, все вы таковы. 
Дон Гуан 
            Я счастлив!
Я петь готов, я рад весь мир обнять. 
Лепорелло 
А командор? что скажет он об этом? 
Дон Гуан 
Ты думаешь, он станет ревновать?
Уж верно нет; он человек разумный
И, верно, присмирел с тех пор, как умер. 
Лепорелло 
Нет; посмотрите на его статую. 
Дон Гуан 
Что ж? 
Лепорелло 
Кажется, на вас она глядит
И сердится. 
Дон Гуан 
      Ступай же, Лепорелло,
Проси ее пожаловать ко мне -
Нет, не ко мне - а к Доне Анне, завтра. 
Лепорелло 
Статую в гости звать! зачем? 
Дон Гуан 
            Уж верно
Не для того, чтоб с нею говорить -
Проси статую завтра к Доне Анне
Прийти попозже вечером и стать
У двери на часах. 
Лепорелло 
         Охота вам
Шутить, и с кем! 
Дон Гуан 
      Ступай же. 
Лепорелло 
         Но... 
Дон Гуан 
            Ступай. 
Лепорелло 
Преславная, прекрасная статуя!
Мой барин Дон Гуан покорно просит
Пожаловать... Ей-богу, не могу,
Мне страшно. 
Дон Гуан 
   Трус! вот я тебя!.. 
Лепорелло 
            Позвольте.
Мой барин Дон Гуан вас просит завтра
Прийти попозже в дом супруги вашей
И стать у двери... 
Статуя кивает головой в знак согласия. 
      Ай! 
Дон Гуан 
         Что там? 
Лепорелло 
            Ай, ай!..
Ай, ай... Умру! 
Дон Гуан 
      Что сделалось с тобою? 
Лепорелло
(кивая головой) 
Статуя... ай!.. 
Дон Гуан 
      Ты кланяешься! 
Лепорелло 
            Нет,
Не я, она! 
Дон Гуан 
      Какой ты вздор несешь! 
Лепорелло 
Подите сами. 
Дон Гуан 
      Ну смотри ж, бездельник.
(Статуе.)
Я, командор, прошу тебя прийти
К твоей вдове, где завтра буду я,
И стать на стороже в дверях. Что? будешь? 
Статуя кивает опять. 
О боже! 
Лепорелло 
   Что? я говорил... 
Дон Гуан 
            Уйдем.  
СЦЕНА IV 
Комната Доны Анны. 
  Дон Гуан и Дона Анна. 
Дона Анна 
Я приняла вас, Дон Диего; только
Боюсь, моя печальная беседа
Скучна вам будет: бедная вдова,
Все помню я свою потерю. Слезы
С улыбкою мешаю, как апрель.
Что ж вы молчите? 
Дон Гуан 
      Наслаждаюсь молча,
Глубоко мыслью быть наедине
С прелестной Доной Анной. Здесь - не там,
Не при гробнице мертвого счастливца -
И вижу вас уже не на коленах
Пред мраморным супругом. 
Дона Анна 
         Дон Диего,
Так вы ревнивы. - Муж мой и во гробе
Вас мучит? 
Дон Гуан 
   Я не должен ревновать.
Он вами выбран был. 
Дона Анна 
         Нет, мать моя
Велела мне дать руку Дон Альвару,
Мы были бедны, Дон Альвар богат. 
Дон Гуан 
Счастливец! он сокровища пустые
Принес к ногам богини, вот за что
Вкусил он райское блаженство! Если б
Я прежде вас узнал, с каким восторгом
Мой сан, мои богатства, все бы отдал,
Все за единый благосклонный взгляд;
Я был бы раб священной вашей воли,
Все ваши прихоти я б изучал,
Чтоб их предупреждать; чтоб ваша жизнь
Была одним волшебством беспрерывным.
Увы! - Судьба судила мне иное. 
Дона Анна 
Диего, перестаньте: я грешу,
Вас слушая, - мне вас любить нельзя,
Вдова должна и гробу быть верна.
Когда бы знали вы, как Дон Альвар
Меня любил! о, Дон Альвар уж верно
Не принял бы к себе влюбленной дамы,
Когда б он овдовел. - Он был бы верн
Супружеской любви. 
Дон Гуан 
         Не мучьте сердца
Мне, Дона Анна, вечным поминаньем
Супруга. Полно вам меня казнить,
Хоть казнь я заслужил, быть может. 
Дона Анна 
            Чем же?
Вы узами не связаны святыми
Ни с кем. - Не правда ль? Полюбив меня,
Вы предо мной и перед небом правы. 
Дон Гуан 
Пред вами! Боже! 
Дона Анна 
      Разве вы виновны
Передо мной? Скажите, в чем же. 
Дон Гуан 
            Нет!
Нет, никогда. 
Дона Анна 
      Диего, что такое?
Вы предо мной не правы? в чем, скажите. 
Дон Гуан 
Нет! ни за что! 
Дона Анна 
      Диего, это странно:
Я вас прошу, я требую. 
Дон Гуан 
            Нет, нет. 
Дона Анна 
А! Так-то вы моей послушны воле!
А что сейчас вы говорили мне?
Что вы б рабом моим желали быть.
Я рассержусь, Диего: отвечайте,
В чем предо мной виновны вы? 
Дон Гуан 
            Не смею.
Вы ненавидеть станете меня. 
Дона Анна 
Нет, нет. Я вас заранее прощаю,
Но знать желаю... 
Дон Гуан 
      Не желайте знать
Ужасную, убийственную тайну. 
Дона Анна 
Ужасную! вы мучите меня.
Я страх как любопытна - что такое?
И как меня могли вы оскорбить?
Я вас не знала - у меня врагов
И нет и не было. Убийца мужа
Один и есть. 
Дон Гуан
(про себя) 
      Идет к развязке дело!
Скажите мне, несчастный Дон Гуан
Вам незнаком? 
Дона Анна 
      Нет, отроду его
Я не видала. 
Дон Гуан 
      Вы в душе к нему
Питаете вражду? 
Дона Анна 
         По долгу чести.
Но вы отвлечь стараетесь меня
От моего вопроса. Дон Диего -
Я требую... 
Дон Гуан 
      Что, если б Дон Гуана
Вы встретили? 
Дона Анна 
      Тогда бы я злодею
Кинжал вонзила в сердце. 
Дон Гуан 
         Дона Анна,
Где твой кинжал? вот грудь моя. 
Дона Анна 
            Диего!
Что вы? 
Дон Гуан 
   Я не Диего, я Гуан. 
Дона Анна 
О боже! нет, не может быть, не верю. 
Дон Гуан 
Я Дон Гуан. 
Дона Анна 
      Неправда. 
Дон Гуан 
         Я убил
Супруга твоего; и не жалею
О том - и нет раскаянья во мне. 
Дона Анна 
Что слышу я? Нет, нет, не может быть. 
Дон Гуан 
Я Дон Гуан, и я тебя люблю. 
Дона Анна
(падая) 
Где я?.. где я? мне дурно, дурно. 
Дон Гуан 
            Небо!
Что с нею? что с тобою, Дона Анна?
Встань, встань, проснись, опомнись: твой Диего,
Твой раб у ног твоих. 
Дона Анна 
         Оставь меня!
(Слабо.)
О, ты мне враг - ты отнял у меня
Все, что я в жизни... 
Дон Гуан 
         Милое созданье!
Я всем готов удар мой искупить,
У ног твоих жду только приказанья,
Вели - умру; вели - дышать я буду
Лишь для тебя... 
Дона Анна 
      Так это Дон Гуан... 
Дон Гуан 
Не правда ли, он был описан вам
Злодеем, извергом. - О Дона Анна, -
Молва, быть может, не совсем неправа,
На совести усталой много зла,
Быть может, тяготеет. Так, разврата
Я долго был покорный ученик,
Но с той поры, как вас увидел я,
Мне кажется, я весь переродился.
Вас полюбя, люблю я добродетель
И в первый раз смиренно перед ней
Дрожащие колена преклоняю. 
Дона Анна 
О, Дон Гуан красноречив - я знаю,
Слыхала я; он хитрый искуситель.
Вы, говорят, безбожный развратитель,
Вы сущий демон. Сколько бедных женщин
Вы погубили? 
Дон Гуан 
      Ни одной доныне
Из них я не любил. 
Дона Анна 
         И я поверю,
Чтоб Дон Гуан влюбился в первый раз,
Чтоб не искал во мне он жертвы новой! 
Дон Гуан 
Когда б я вас обманывать хотел,
Признался ль я, сказал ли я то имя,
Которого не можете вы слышать?
Где ж видно тут обдуманность, коварство? 
Дона Анна 
Кто знает вас? - Но как могли прийти
Сюда вы; здесь узнать могли бы вас,
И ваша смерть была бы неизбежна. 
Дон Гуан 
Что значит смерть? за сладкий миг свиданья
Безропотно отдам я жизнь. 
Дона Анна 
            Но как же
Отсюда выйти вам, неосторожный! 
Дон Гуан
(целуя ей руки) 
И вы о жизни бедного Гуана
Заботитесь! Так ненависти нет
В душе твоей небесной, Дона Анна? 
Дона Анна 
Ах если б вас могла я ненавидеть!
Однако ж надобно расстаться нам. 
Дон Гуан 
Когда ж опять увидимся? 
Дона Анна 
            Не знаю.
Когда-нибудь. 
Дон Гуан 
      А завтра? 
Дона Анна 
      Где же? 
Дон Гуан 
            Здесь. 
Дона Анна 
О Дон Гуан, как сердцем я слаба. 
Дон Гуан 
В залог прощенья мирный поцелуй... 
Дона Анна 
Пора, поди. 
Дон Гуан 
      Один, холодный, мирный... 
Дона Анна 
Какой ты неотвязчивый! на, вот он.
Что там за стук?.. о скройся, Дон Гуан. 
Дон Гуан 
Прощай же, до свиданья, друг мой милый.
(Уходит и вбегает опять.)
А!.. 
Дона Анна 
Что с тобой? A!.. 
Входит статуя командора. 
Дона Анна падает.

----------


## Lampada

Песня о конце войны  Спасибо Пустыннику за видео! Pustinnik25&#39;s Channel - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

На смерть гения 
Спасибо Александру за видео! Alexander35818&#39;s Channel - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Спасибо Наташе за видео! rogovanova60's Channel - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

*Ия Саввина и Высоцкий.   * Спасибо Аркадию за видео! lenau55&#39;s Channel - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Был развесёлый розовый восход...   Спасибо Наташе за видео! http://www.youtube.com/user/rogovanova60

----------


## Lampada

У нее все своё - и бельё, и жильё...    Спасибо Наташе за видео! http://www.youtube.com/user/rogovanova60

----------


## Lampada

*Марина Влади* - Танго

----------


## Lampada

*Восход* 
Грустный день 
                            ночной колпак надел, 
Выкрасил закат, 
задрожал и сгорел. 
Ты усни, 
пока весь мир в тени, 
Ночь повремени – 
придут другие дни. 
Отдохни, 
на восток взгляни – 
Солнечные дни 
                            там ждут. 
Не скучай 
                            о прошлом дне твоём, 
Пусть твоя печаль 
                            растворяется в нём. 
Не беги 
                            за догоревшим днём, 
Все твои враги 
                            пусть останутся в нём. 
Где закат, 
там трупы дней лежат – 
Счастлив только тот, 
кто идёт на восход. 
Отдохни, 
на восток взгляни – 
Солнечные дни 
                            там ждут. 
Ты не рад, 
что умирают дни, 
Круто поверни – 
не воскреснут они. 
Зазвонят 
                            к утру колокола, 
Вспыхнут купола, 
и рассеется мгла, 
Ночь умрёт, 
и новый день взойдёт. 
Счастлив только тот, 
кто идёт на восход. 
Отдохни 
                            и на восток взгляни – 
Солнечные дни 
                            там ждут. 
Звездочёт 
                            прекрасный день зажжёт. 
Счастлив только тот, 
кто глядит на восход. 
Об этой песне:   АЛЕФ / Публикации Журнал # 951 / НЕИЗВЕСТНАЯ ПЕСНЯ ВЫСОЦКОГО

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий: козырь в тайной войне (fb2) | Либрусек

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Спасибо Наташе за видео! http://www.youtube.com/user/rogovanova60

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

В куски разлетелася корона... 
"На Перовском на базаре..."   
VV

----------


## Lampada

Я из дела ушёл   
VV

----------


## Lampada

Как четвёртого числа...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgRfBAroMJ8     Мерцал закат, как блеск клинка...  Мерцал закат, как блеск клинка.
Свою добычу смерть считала.
Бой будет завтра, а пока
Взвод зарывался в облака
И уходил по перевалу. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
А до войны вот этот склон
Немецкий парень брал с тобою!
Он падал вниз, но был спасен,
А вот сейчас, быть может, он
Свой автомат готовит к бою. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
Взвод лезет вверх, а у реки -
Тот, с кем ходил ты раньше в паре.
Мы ждем атаки до тоски,
А вот альпийские стрелки
Сегодня что-то не в ударе. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
Ты снова здесь, ты собран весь,
Ты ждешь заветного сигнала.
А парень тот, он тоже здесь.
Среди стрелков из "Эдельвейс".
Их надо сбросить с перевала! 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! *1966*

----------


## Lampada

Про прыгуна в высоту

----------


## Lampada

Братские могилы

----------


## Lampada

Капитана в тот день называли на "ты"...

----------


## Lampada

*Спасите наши души! * ВВ

----------


## Lampada

*Я не люблю*

----------


## Lampada

*КОНИ*

----------


## Lampada

Сцена из спектакля на Таганке

----------


## Lampada

*Пошли мне, Господь, второго... * ВВ

----------


## Lampada

Из Гамлета

----------


## Lampada

О работе в кино

----------


## Lampada

Моменты со свадьбы Наташи Высоцкой - внучки Высоцкого.

----------


## Lampada

Солдатская походная

----------


## Lampada

Песня - сказка про джинна

----------


## Lampada

*Песня Рябого * Кадры из кинофильма "Хозяин тайги" (1968 г.).

----------


## Lampada

Письмо торговца Ташкентскими фруктами    Спасибо Наташе за видео! http://www.youtube.com/user/rogovanova60

----------


## Lampada

Передача о Владимире Высoцком из цикла "Чтобы помнили" Леонида Филатова.

----------


## Lampada

Фрак народа. Актёр Владимир Высoцкий (В. Оренов,1999 г.)

----------


## Lampada

"Передо мной любой факир - ну просто карлик... "      "Какой-то вояка заехал в Монако..."    
Uploaded by YurchenkoElena on Sep 12, 2011  
Кадры из кинокомедии "На Дерибасовской хорошая погода, или На Брайтон-Бич опять идут дожди". ( 1992 г.) 
Страна: США, Россия.
Режиссёр: Леонид Гайдай.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by rogovanova60 on Sep 13, 2011
Очень редкая запись дуэтом.
Спасибо Наташе!

----------


## Lampada

*Такова уж воровская доля ....* 
Uploaded by lavriccat2011 on Sep 14, 2011

----------


## Lampada

"Сколько чудес за туманами кроется..."   Uploaded by lavriccat2011 on Sep 14, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Две судьбы (subs by V. Chetin)    Uploaded by schetin on Sep 14, 2011  
Спасибо* Вячеславу* за перевод!

----------


## Lampada

Серебрянные струны (Редкая запись).  Очень редкая 
Uploaded by rogovanova60 on Sep 15, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by valjusha07 on Sep 15, 2011 
Муз.и исп. - *TINA*    *Нить Ариадны * Миф этот в детстве каждый прочел -
Черт побери! -
Парень один к счастью пришел
Сквозь лабиринт.
Миф этот в детстве каждый прочел -
Черт побери! -
Парень один к счастью пришел
Сквозь лабиринт.
Кто-то хотел парня убить -
Видно, со зла,
Но царская дочь путеводную нить
Парню дала. 
С древним сюжетом
Знаком не один ты:
В городе этом -
Сплошь лабиринты,
Трудно дышать,
Не отыскать
Воздух и свет.
И у меня дело неладно -
Я потерял нить Ариадны...
Словно в час пик
Всюду тупик, -
Выхода нет! 
Древний герой ниточку ту
Крепко держал,
И слепоту, и немоту -
Все испытал,
И духоту, и черноту
Жадно глотал.
И долго руками одну пустоту
Парень хватал. 
Сколько их бьется,
Людей одиноких,
Словно в колодцах
Улиц глубоких!
Я тороплюсь,
В горло вцеплюсь -
Вырву ответ!
Слышится смех: "Зря вы спешите:
Поздно! У всех - порваны нити!"
Хаос, возня -
И у меня
Выхода нет! 
Злобный король в этой стране
Повелевал,
Бык Минотавр ждал в тишине
И убивал.
Лишь одному это дано -
Смерть миновать:
Только одно, только одно -
Нить не порвать! 
Кончилось лето,
Зима на подходе,
Люди одеты
Не по погоде -
Видно подолгу
Ищут без толку
Слабый просвет.
Холодно - пусть! Все заберите.
Я задохнусь: здесь, в лабиринте
Наверняка
Из тупика
Выхода нет! 
Древним затея не удалась!
Ну и дела!
Нитка любви не порвалась,
Не подвела.
Свет впереди! Именно там
На холодок
Вышел герой, а Минотавр
С голода сдох! 
Здесь, в лабиринте,
Мечутся люди -
Рядом, смотрите,
Жертвы и судьи:
Здесь, в темноте,
Эти и те
Чувствуют ночь.
Крики и вопли - все без вниманья,
Я не желаю в эту компанью.
Кто меня ждет -
Знаю, придет,
Выведет прочь! 
Только пришла бы,
Только нашла бы!
И поняла бы -
Нитка ослабла!
Да! Так и есть:
Ты уже здесь -
Будет и свет.
Руки сцепились до миллиметра,
Все! Мы уходим к свету и ветру,
Прямо сквозь тьму,
Где одному
Выхода нет!  1973

----------


## Lampada

."Расстрел горного эха".    
Uploaded by YurchenkoElena on Sep 17, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Здесь Вам не равнина...    
Uploaded by ArhivAvtorskoyPesny on Sep 17, 2011

----------


## Lampada

"Мне каждый вечер зажигают свечи...".  Uploaded by YurchenkoElena on Sep 21, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Спор о милосердии. Из к/ф "Место встречи...".  Uploaded by* YurchenkoElena* on Sep 13, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Какой большой ветер! (по мотивам Н. Матвеевой) 
Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Sep 19, 2011

----------


## Lampada

"Бал - маскарад" (Редкая запись)    Uploaded by* rogovanova60* on Sep 16, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высoцкий 
Страницы жизни   
Uploaded by *Margit777* on Sep 22, 2011

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by* rogovanova60* on Sep 23, 2011    «Я был слесарь шестого разряда...»    
Я был слесарь шестого разряда,
Я получки на ветер кидал, -
Получал я всегда сколько надо -
И плюс премию в каждый квартал. 
Если пьешь, - понимаете сами -
Должен чтой-то иметь человек, -
Ну, и кроме невесты в Рязани,
У меня - две шалавы в Москве. 
Шлю посылки и письма в Рязань я,
А шалавам - себя и вино, -
Каждый вечер - одно наказанье
И всю ночь - истязанье одно. 
Вижу я, что здоровие тает,
На работе - все брак и скандал, -
Никаких моих сил не хватает -
И плюс премии в каждый квартал. 
Синяки и морщины на роже, -
И сказал я тогда им без слов:
На фиг вас - мне здоровье дороже, -
Поищите других фраеров!.. 
Если б знали, насколько мне лучше,
Как мне чудно - хоть кто б увидал:
Я один пропиваю получку -
И плюс премию в каждый квартал! 
1964

----------


## Lampada

Дорогая передача... (*Редкая* запись)  Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Sep 25, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Прощание с горами -  With lyrics    Uploaded by *andreyquoc* on Sep 22, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Про любовь в каменном веке   
Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Sep 28, 2011

----------


## Lampada

"Затяжной прыжок"   
Uploaded by* ZHYRKEVYCH* on Sep 29, 2011   http://masterrussian.net/f52/я-русск...html#post40538

----------


## Lampada

ПАМЯТИ ВЛАДИМИРА ВЫСOЦКОГО *Булат Окуджава 
Uploaded by tkjnojlnkljh on Sep 29, 2011*

----------


## Lampada

МАРШ ФУТБОЛЬНОЙ КОМАНДЫ "МЕДВЕДИ" 
Uploaded by* Poenari1969* on Sep 30, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct 1, 2011  Редкая запись. 
5 декабря 1975 года 
Москва, /Ленинградский проспект д.32/2/, Московский Цыганский Театр
«Ромэн», в помещении Театрально-концертного зала гостиницы «Советская» 
Выступление на юбилее *Николая Сличенко*. 
Цыгане не удержались и взяли в руки скрипки и скрипки заплакали...
Зал ещё продолжительное время аплодировал Высоцкому, часть оваций была удалена.   *Вдоль обрыва по-над пропастью по самому по краю* Я коней своих нагайкою стегаю погоняю
Что-то воздуху мне мало ветер пью туман глотаю
Чую с гибельным восторгом пропадаю пропадаю
Чуть помедленнее кони чуть помедленнее
Вы тугую не слушайте плеть
Но что-то кони мне попались привередливые
И дожить не успел мне допеть не успеть
Я коней напою я куплет допою
Хоть немного еще постою на краю 
Сгину я меня пушинкой ураган сметет с ладони
И в санях меня галопом повлекут по снегу утром
Вы на шаг неторопливый перейдите мои кони
Хоть немного но продлите путь к последнему приюту
Чуть помедленнее кони чуть помедленнее
Не указчики вам кнут и плеть
Но что-то кони мне попались привередливые
И дожить не успел мне допеть не успеть
Я коней напою я куплет допою
Хоть немного еще постою на краю 
Мы успели в гости к богу не бывает опозданий
Так что ж там ангелы поют такими злыми голосами
Или это колокольчик весь зашелся от рыданий
Или я кричу коням чтоб не несли так быстро сани
Чуть помедленнее кони чуть помедленнее
Умоляю вас вскачь не лететь
Но что-то кони мне попались привередливые
Коль дожить не успел так хотя бы допеть
Я коней напою я куплет допою
Хоть немного еще постою на краю

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *Alexander35818* on Oct  3, 2011   *В темноте  * Темнота впереди — подожди!
...

----------


## Lampada

Тот, который не стрелял   
Uploaded by *W70off* on Oct  3, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Что же ты, зараза, бровь себе побрила...  
Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct  5, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Иркутские встречи. 1992 год    
Воспоминания о Владимире Высoцком, его поездке по Сибири и к озеру Байкал. 
Год выпуска: 1992
Страна: Россия
Жанр: документальный, воспоминания
Продолжительность: 00.50.59 
Режиссер: Виктор Козлов

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by sacsa1980 on Dec 22, 2010
Март 1976 г. к\ст.  Мосфильм. В. Высoцкий рассказывает о работе над фильмом "Как царь Петр арапа женил"

----------


## Lampada

Серенада Соловья-Разбойника 
Uploaded by* rogovanova60* on Oct  8, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Песня о погибшем лётчике   
Uploaded by rogovanova60 on Oct  9, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct 13, 2011
Исполнитель: "Высoцкий Владимир"  *Я был батальонный разведчик*,
А он - писаришка штабной,
Я был за Россию отвечен,
А он жил с моею женой.
Войну я прошел до Берлина,
В окопах я часто лежал,
Рыдали медсестры, как дети,
Пинцет у хирурга дрожал.
Сосед мой по койке, вояка,
Полковник и дважды Герой,
Лежал и в подушку он плакал
Своею слезой фронтовой.
Вернулся с войны я, ребяты,
И ну свою Кланьку ласкать.
Протез мне мешает ужасно,
Его положил под кровать.
Протез, а потом захотелось
В уборную, братцы, пойти,
Солдатское сердце заныло,
Забилось тревожно в груди.
Лежу, а осколок железный фашисткий
Давит на пузырь мочевой,
Полез под кроваь за протезом,
А в ней писаришка штабной.
Я бил её белые груди,
Срывая с себя ордена,
Ох, добрые, добрые люди,
Ох, мать ты, сырая земля.
Говорят, что судьба не индейка,
И за это я песню пою,
Как фашистская пуля-злодейка
Оторвала способность мою.
Как фашистская пуля-злодейка
Оторвала способность мою.

----------


## Lampada

*Если б водка была на одного...   Uploaded by rogovanova60 on Oct 14, 2011      *

----------


## Lampada

Весна ещё в начале... (Редкая запись)   
Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct 15, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Райские яблоки   
Uploaded by *serg17serg* on Oct 15, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Отрывок из к/ф "Бегство мистера Мак-Кинли". Режиссёр Михаил Швейцер, 1975 г.  
Uploaded by *YurchenkoElena* on Oct 14, 2011

----------


## Lampada

НАРОДНЫЙ ПОЭТ И ПЕВЕЦ - ВЛАДИМИР ВЫСOЦКИЙ  Uploaded by* lbrnjajy* on Oct 16, 2011

----------


## Lampada

С одесского кичмана... 
Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct 17, 2011
Исполняет Высoцкий, запись 1963г.

----------


## Lampada

Случай на таможне  Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct 19, 2011  Запись 27 марта 1980г.

----------


## Lampada

Случай в ресторане    Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct 21, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Мы вращаем землю...  55минут  Uploaded by *VysotskyVladimir* on Oct 20, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Мы вращаем землю 
Uploaded by VysotskyVladimir on Oct 20, 2011   *Документальный фильм «Vladimir** Visocki**»  (55 минут)* 
Югославия, г. Титоград (ныне г. Подгорица). Съёмки телевидения Черногории
Август 1974 г. 
Стенография: Виталий О. Рыбин
Дополнения и уточнения: Евгений Донченко,
Павел Алимов, Игорь Рахманов,
псевдонимы «NSh», «Максим»
(редакция: 19 июня 2010 г.)
­ *Стенограмма*
(звуковая дорожка фильма) 
Я, конечно, вернусь — весь в друзьях и в делах —
Я, конечно, спою, я, конечно, спою — не пройдёт и полгода. 
Я, конечно, вернусь — весь в друзьях и в делах —
Я, конечно, спою, я, конечно, спою — не пройдёт и полгода. 
Добрый день, дорогие югославские зрители. Так случилось, что я должен сам себя представить вам и по возможности даже сам рассказать вам о себе. Ну, я сразу постараюсь это сделать.
Моя фамилия — Высоцкий. Зовут меня Владимир. Работаю я в Москве, в московском Театре на Таганке. Московский Театр на Таганке — это очень популярный коллектив в Москве. Его очень любят зрители московские, и не только московские — в Союзе. И я работаю в этом театре со дня основания. Театр молодой. И, не смотря на то, что мы существуем десять лет, у нас уже есть свой зритель, много своего зрителя. Спектакли нашего театра довольно необычны. Мне кажется, что все они очень интересны — я даже немного позже расскажу об этом. И почему такая популярность у нашего театра — это трудно ответить на этот вопрос, но мне кажется, что по двум причинам. Первое, это высокая гражданственная направленность каждого спектакля. А второе, что каждый спектакль сделан в очень яркой форме. И каждый спетакль имеет свой образ — как у художника, так у режиссёра, и у актёров. Мы играем без гримов. Есть спектакли, в которых мы играем по нескольку ролей сразу. Ставим мы совершенно различные репертуары. Я в этом театре играю совсем разные роли. Например, я играю Галилея в пьесе Брехта «Жизнь Галилея», играю безработного лётчика в спектакле «Добрый человек из Сезуана» Брехта, много других ролей — Гамлета, например.
Ну, и ещё одна линия такая — важная линия в нашем театре — это поэтические спектакли. Мы первые в Москве стали делать поэтические спектакли, сделанные только на поэтическом материале. У ни... У нас есть такие спектакли, как, например, по поэзии Вознесенского, по поэзии Маяковского, спектакль о Пушкине на его поэзии, и есть спектакль... Почему я о нём хочу сказать особенно — потому, что это первый спектакль, в который я тоже писал стихи и песни. Это спектакль поэтический, называется он «Павшие и живые». Это спектакль о поэтах и писателях, которые погибли в Отечественной войне. И этот спектакль посвящён им. В этом спектакле я играю много ролей. Например, Чаплина, потом — Гитлера. Причём мы не делаем гримов, и прямо на сцене другой актёр рисует мне усы, рисует чёлку, я сразу выхожу на зрителя и только, значит, просто говорю какой-то монолог, там, изречение: “Аугеншлиссен я вайс их нихт”. Вот. Совсем не меняя внешнего вида, ничего. Потом кончается эта новелла «Диктатор-завоеватель», идёт ещё несколько новелл, и в конце я играю замечательного нашего поэта Семёна Гудзенко, который воевал, написал много прекрасных стихов “военных”. И вот один его стих я вам хочу сейчас прочесть. Это “военные” стихи, настоящие “военные” стихи. Он прошёл всю войну от начала до конца. Это стихи об атаке. 
Когда на смерть идут — поют,
А перед этим
можно плакать.
Ведь самый страшный час в бою —
Час ожидания атаки. 
Снег минами изрыт вокруг
И почернел от пыли минной.
Разрыв —
и умирает друг.
И значит — смерть проходит мимо. 
Сейчас настанет мой черёд,
За мной одним
идёт охота.
Будь проклят
сорок первый год —
Ты, вмёрзшая в снега пехота. 
Мне кажется, что я магнит,
Что я притягиваю мины.
Разрыв —
и лейтенант хрипит.
И смерть опять проходит мимо. 
А мы уже
не в силах ждать.
И нас ведёт через траншеи
Окоченевшая вражда,
Штыком дырявящая шеи. 
Бой был коротким.
А потом
Глушили водку ледяную,
И выковыривал ножом
Из-под ногтей
я кровь чужую. 
Нашим театром руководит замечательный наш режиссёр Юрий Петрович Любимов. Ну, я так думаю, что он один из лучших в мире режиссёров потому, что все его спектакли просто неповторимы, и о них очень трудно рассказать. Каждый спектакль имеет свой необычный образ. Ну, например, если это драматическая поэма Есенина «Пугачёв», то это деревянный помост, который спускается вниз, такая плаха деревянная, два топора. И на сцене на этом помосте голые по пояс люди, которые читают замечательные есенинские стихи.
Ну, а, вот, о постановке «Гамлета» я немного хочу сказать потому, что я сам играю Гамлета вот уже два года. И мы очень долго мучались, например, какой сделать пролог в этом спектакле. И наконец придумали такой пролог: перед началом спектакля, когда зрители входят в зрительный зал, около самой стены сидит человек, Гамлет, в чёрном свитере, со своим лицом — без грима — сидит с гитарой вот примерно в таком положении. И я что-то наигрываю, там, на гитаре — какие-то кусочки песен, какие-то мелодии. Потом зритель успокаивается, садится в зале. Раздаётся крик петуха, гасится свет, я встаю и вместе с гитарой иду на самую авансцену и пою зрителям замечательные стихи Пастернака, музыку которых написал я. Стихи называются «Гамлет». 
Гул затих. Я вышел на подмостки.
Прислонясь к дверному косяку,
Я ловлю в далёком отголоске,
Что случится на моём веку. 
На меня наставлен сумрак ночи
Тысячью биноклей на оси.
Если только можно, Aвва Oтче,
Чашу эту мимо пронеси. 
Но продуман распорядок действий,
И неотвратим конец пути.
Я один, всё тонет в фарисействе.
Жизнь прожить — не поле перейти. 
Ну вот. А потом начинается действие спектакля, который, конечно, невозможно рассказать одному человеку, это нужно смотреть. Я надеюсь, что мы приедем сюда к вам, вы увидите этот спектакль. Но а если в ближайшее время — нет, то тогда приезжайте в Москву — и тоже посмо́трите. 
<…> 
Ну и почти как все актёры у нас, кроме работы в театре я ещё работаю в кино. Я снял... вернее, сыграл примерно в двадцати фильмах, играл совершенно разные роли. Это были солдаты, и моряки, и рабочие, и геологи. Сейчас даже трудно припомнить, что именно. Но во всяком случае я играл совсем-совсем разные роли. И так случилось, что лет десять тому назад я стал писать песни, то-есть, и музыку, и текст,— и сам — исполнять песни. Сначала — для друзей, для... просто для своей компании. А потом эти песни стали пользоваться большой популярностью и среди молодёжи, и просто среди людей всех во́зрастов. И меня стали просить, чтобы я писал песни уже как профессионал для кино, для театра.
И вот я помню, что первая песня, которую я профессионально написал для кино, это была песня на минской киностудии в картине «Я родом из детства». Там был замечательный режиссёр такой: Виктор Туров. Он когда был маленьким мальчиком — ему было девять лет всего — его вместе с матерью угнали в Германию. Он был в лагере. А потом, потеряв мать, полгода возвращался обратно к себе на родину и дошёл всё-таки до Белоруссии. Он очень любит Белоруссию... А вы знаете, что в Белоруссии погиб каждый четвёртый человек, и поэтому на белорусской студии очень много снимается фильмов о войне. И вот эти песни, которые я написал в картину, были песни “военные”. Я вообще много пишу “военных” песен. Даже люди потом спрашивают: каким образом, что я не воевал и так много пишу “военных” песен? Ну, это очень просто. У меня “военная” семья: отец и дядя. И есть погибшие, как в каждой советской семье — есть люди, которые погибли во время войны. И поэтому я пишу о войне, хотя я и не воевал. Как у нас говорят, как будто довоёвываю. И вот сейчас я хочу вам показать песню, которую я написал специально для фильма «Я родом из детства». Это фильм об окончании войны. Песня называется «Братские могилы». 
На братских могилах не ставят крестов,
И вдовы на них не рыдают,—
К ним кто-то приносит букеты цветов,
И Вечный огонь зажигают. 
Здесь раньше вставала земля на дыбы,
А нынче — гранитные плиты.
Здесь нет ни одной персональной судьбы —
Все судьбы в единую слиты. 
А в Вечном огне — видишь вспыхнувший танк,
Горящие русские хаты,
Горящий Смоленск и горящий рейхстаг,
Горящее сердце солдата. 
У братских могил нет заплаканных вдов —
Сюда ходят люди покрепче,
На братских могилах не ставят крестов...
Но разве от этого легче?! 
На братских могилах не ставят крестов...
Но разве от этого легче?! 
<…> 
Кто сказал: “Всё сгорело дотла,
Больше в Землю не бросите семя!”?
Кто сказал, что Земля умерла?
Нет, она затаилась на время! 
Материнства не взять у Земли,
Не отнять, как не вычерпать моря.
Кто поверил, что Землю сожгли?
Нет, она почернела от горя. 
Как разрезы, траншеи легли,
И воронки — как раны зияют.
Обнажённые нервы Земли
Неземное страдание знают. 
Она вынесет всё, переждёт,—
Не записывай Землю в калеки!
Кто сказал, что Земля не поёт,
Что она замолчала навеки?! 
Нет! Звенит она, стоны глуша,
Изо всех своих ран, из отдушин,
Ведь Земля — это наша душа,—
Сапогами не вытоптать душу! 
Кто поверил, что Землю сожгли?!
Нет, она затаилась на время... 
<…> 
После того, как вышла в свет эта пластинка с “военными” песнями, я стал получать письма от бывших фронтовиков. И вот одно письмо: “Не тот ли вы самый Владимир Высоцкий, с которым мы под Оршей выходили из окружения?” Ну, я, конечно, не мог выходить из окружения, потому что я не воевал. Меня можно было только выносить — я был совсем маленький в то время. Но это самая большая похвала для меня потому, что люди думали, что человек, который пишет такие “военные” песни, должен был пройти через войну. Ну вот ещё одна песня, “военная” песня, называется «Мы вращаем Землю». 
От границы мы Землю вертели назад —
Было дело сначала,—
Но обратно её закрутил наш комбат,
Оттолкнувшись ногой от Урала. 
Наконец-то нам дали приказ наступать,
Отбирать наши пяди и крохи,—
Но мы помним, как солнце отправилось вспять
И едва не зашло на Востоке. 
Мы не меряем Землю шагами,
Понапрасну цветы теребя,—
Мы толкаем её сапогами —
От себя, от себя! 
И от ветра с Востока пригнулись стога,
Жмётся к скалам отара.
Ось земную мы сдвинули без рычага,
Изменив направленье удара. 
Не пугайтесь, когда не на месте закат,—
Судный день — это сказки для старших,—
Просто Землю вращают куда захотят
Наши сменные роты на марше. 
Мы ползём, бугорки обнимаем,
Кочки тискаем — зло, не любя,
И коленями Землю толкаем —
От себя, от себя! 
Здесь никто б не нашёл, даже если б хотел,
Руки кверху поднявших.
Всем живым — ощутимая польза от тел:
Как прикрытье используем павших. 
Этот глупый свинец всех ли сразу найдёт,
Где настигнет — в упор или с тыла?
Кто-то там впереди навалился на дот —
И Земля на мгновенье застыла. 
Я ступни свои сзади оставил,
Мимоходом по мёртвым скорбя,—
Шар земной я вращаю локтями —
От себя, от себя! 
Кто-то встал в полный рост и, отвесив поклон,
Принял пулю на вдохе,—
Но на запад, на запад ползёт батальон,
Чтобы солнце взошло на востоке. 
Животом — по грязи, дышим смрадом болот,
Но глаза закрываем на запах.
Нынче пό небу солнце нормально идёт,
Потому что мы рвёмся на запад! 
Руки, ноги — на месте ли, нет ли,—
Как на свадьбе росу пригубя,
Землю тянем зубами за стебли —
На себя! Под себя! От себя! 
<?> 
Следующая песня, которую я спою, думаю, для всех югославских зрителей — особенно для тех, кто воевал — эта песня будет близка потому, что эта песня из “партизанской” картины, песня о дружбе двух людей. Песня о том, как человек потерял своего друга, с которым он прошёл всю войну бок ό бок. Песня «Он не вернулся из боя». 
Почему всё не так? Вроде — всё как всегда:
То же небо — опять голубое,
Тот же лес, тот же воздух и та же вода...
Только — он не вернулся из боя. 
Тот же лес, тот же воздух и та же вода...
Только — он не вернулся из боя. 
Мне теперь не понять, кто же прав был из нас
В наших спорах без сна и покоя.
Мне не стало хватать его только сейчас —
Когда он не вернулся из боя. 
Мне не стало хватать его только сейчас —
Когда он не вернулся из боя. 
Нынче вырвалась, словно из плена, весна.
По ошибке окликнул его я:
“Друг, оставь покурить!” — А в ответ — тишина...
Он вчера не вернулся из боя. 
“Друг, оставь покурить!” — А в ответ — тишина...
Он вчера не вернулся из боя. 
Наши мёртвые нас не оставят в беде,
Наши павшие — как часовые...
Отражается небо в лесу, как в воде,—
И деревья стоят голубые. 
Отражается небо в лесу, как в воде,—
И деревья стоят голубые. 
Нам и места в землянке хватало вполне,
Нам и время текло — для обоих...
Всё теперь — одному,— только кажется мне —
Это я не вернулся из боя. 
Всё теперь — одному,— только кажется мне —
Это я не вернулся из боя. 
<?> 
А теперь я спою вам песню из фильма, ради которого я нахожусь здесь, в Югославии. Фильм этот называется «Окованные шофёры». Это совместное производство «Мосфильма» и киностудии «Титографии». В этом фильме я играю одну из центральных ролей — именно шофёра, который прикован цепью к металлической плите в машине. Действие фильма происходит в сорок четвёртом году. Значит, материал “военный”. Но идея фильма очень современная: это идея мирного сосуществования, если так можно сказать. 
В тиши перевала, где скалы ветрам не помеха, помеха,
На тропах таких, на какие никто не проник, никто не проник,
Жило-поживало весёлое горное, горное эхо,—
Охотно оно отзывалось на смех или крик. 
Когда одиночество комом подкатит под горло, под горло
И сдавленный крик еле слышно в обрыв упадёт, в обрыв упадёт,
Крик этот о помощи эхо подхватит, подхватит проворно,
Усилит — и бережно в руки своих донесёт. 
Должно быть, “не люди”, напившись дурмана и зелья, и зелья,
Чтоб не был услышан никем злобный топот и храп, топот и храп,
Пришли умертвить, обеззвучить живое, живое ущелье,—
И эхо связали, и в рот ему всунули кляп. 
Всю ночь продолжалась кровавая эта потеха, потеха,—
И эхо топтали — но звука никто не слыхал, никто не слыхал.
К утру расстреляли весёлое горное, горное эхо —
И брызнули слёзы, как камни, из раненых скал! 
И брызнули слёзы, как камни, из раненых скал. 
<…> 
Сегодня ночью я написал стихи о Черногории и хочу вам их прочитать. «Черногорские мотивы». 
Водой наполненные горсти
Ко рту спешили поднести —
Впрок пили воду черногорцы,
И жили впрок — до тридцати. 
А умирать почётно было
Средь пуль и матовых клинков,
И уносить с собой в могилу
Двух-трёх врагов, двух-трёх врагов. 
Пока курок в ружье не стёрся,
Стрелял и с сёдел, и с колен,—
И в плен не брали черногорца.
Да он и не сдавался в плен. 
А им прожить хотелось до́ ста,
До жизни жадным,— век с лихвой,—
В краю, где гор и неба вдосталь,
И моря тоже — с головой: 
Шесть сотен тысяч равных порций
Живой воды в одной горсти...
Но проживали черногорцы
Свой долгий век — до тридцати. 
Их жёны той водой помянут;
И прячут их детей в горах
До той поры, пока не станут
Держать оружие в руках. 
И молча лили слёзы в тра́ву,
Чтоб не услышали враги.
Беззвучно надевали траур,
И заливали очаги, 
Чернели женщины от горя,
Как плодородная земля,—
За ними вслед чернели горы,
Себя огнём испепеля. 
То было истинное мщенье —
Бессмысленно себя не жгут:
Людей и гор самосожженье —
Как несогласие и бунт. 
И пять веков — как божьи кары,
И местью сына за отца
Пылали горные пожары
И черногорские сердца. 
Цари менялись, царедворцы,
Но смерть в бою — всегда в чести,—
Не уважали черногорцы
Проживших больше тридцати. 
<…> 
Ну, я пишу не только серьёзные песни, там, “военные” или философские,— я ещё пишу шуточные песни. И для того, чтобы у вас появилась хоть какая-то улыбка в этой передаче, я спою вам сейчас шуточную песню. Её бы, конечно, хорошо слушать утром, потому что она называется «Утренняя гимнастика». 
Вдох глубокий, руки шире,
Не спешите — три-четыре!—
Бодрость духа, грация и пластика!
Общеукрепляющая,
Утром отрезвляющая,
Если жив пока ещё,—
гимнастика! 
Если вы в своей квартире,—
Лягте на пол — три-четыре!—
Выполняйте правильно движения!
Прочь влияние извне —
Привыкайте к новизне,—
Вдох глубокий до изне-
можения! 
Очень вырос в целом мире
Гриппа вирус — три-четыре!—
Ширится, растёт заболевание.
Если хилый — сразу гроб!
Сохранить здоровье чтоб —
Применяйте, люди, об-
тирания! 
Если вы уже устали —
Сели-встали, сели-встали,—
Не страшны вам Арктика с Антарктикой!
Главный академик Иоффе
Доказал: коньяк и кофе
Вам заменит спорта профи-
лактика! 
Разговаривать не надо —
Приседайте до упада,
Да не будьте мрачными и хмурыми!
Если очень вам неймётся —
Обтирайтeсь чем придётся,
Водными займитесь проце-
дурами! 
Не страшны дурные вести —
Мы в ответ бежим на месте,—
В выигрыше даже начинающий.
Красота — среди бегущих
Первых нет и отстающих,—
Бег на месте общеприми-
ряющий! 
<?>
Дорогие югославские телезрители! Пришло вле... время прощаться. Всего доброго! До новых встреч с вами, а вам — до встреч со мной: или с экрана, или с моим театром. До свидания! 
<…> 
Корабли постоят — и ложатся на курс,—
Но они возвращаются сквозь непогоды...
Не пройдёт и полгода — и я появлюсь,—
Чтобы снова уйти, чтобы снова уйти на полгода. 
Не пройдёт и полгода — и я появлюсь,—
Чтобы снова уйти, чтобы снова уйти на полгода. 
Возвращаются все — кроме лучших друзей,
Кроме самых любимых и преданных женщин.
Возвращаются все — кроме тех, кто нужней <...>

----------


## Lampada

Ребята, напишите мне письмо (*Редкая запись*)  Запись -1964г.  Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct 24, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Случай    Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct 25, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Памятник В Высoцкий автор ролика Наталья Морянова 
Uploaded by *Moryanova* on Oct 26, 2011

----------


## Lampada

В.Высoцкий - Символ эпохи. 
Разные интервью.
В семи частях.  Использованы видео- фрагменты из фильма "Памяти Владимира Высoцкого" Киностудии ПС 
Uploaded by *Savaog100* on Jul 14, 2011   http://video.mail.ru/mail/dedru47/3059/51242.html  http://video.mail.ru/mail/pac-6a/339/14129.html   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2JOiVsIUSI  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFo4u62I6pE  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ0wVYmcheo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTAiYFZb8is  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9eYP6NnOY0

----------


## Lampada

Я вчера закончил ковку... ( Полный вариант)   
Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct 28, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Вот главный вход... * Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Oct 31, 2011

----------


## Lampada

"Ах, родная сторона, сколь в тебе не рыскаю..".  
Uploaded by* lavriccat2011* on Oct 31, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Съемка телекомпании "RAI" Италия, 1979 г.  
33 минуты 
Uploaded by *MrSchweppes* on Dec 12, 2010

----------


## Lampada

Алла Демидова вспоминает. 
24 минуты 
Uploaded by *smotri2007* on Jan 30, 2011

----------


## Lampada

"Ох, проявите интерес к моей персоне!"  ПЕСНЯ ОРЕХОВОЙ СОНИ.   Ох, проявите интерес к моей персоне!
 Вы, в общем, сами - тоже форменная соня,
 Без задних ног уснете - ну-ка, добудись,-
 Но здесь сплю я - не в свои сони не садись! 
1973. 
Примечание: из дискоспектакля "Алиса в стране чудес". 
Uploaded by *lavriccat2011* on Oct 31, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by lavriccat2011 on Oct 28, 2011 
ПЕСНЯ ПОПУГАЯ.  
 Послушайте все - ого-го! эге-гей!-
 Меня, Попугая - пирата морей! 
 Родился я в тыща каком-то году
 В банано-лиановой чаще.
 Мой папа был папа-пугай какаду,
 Тогда еще не говорящий. 
 Но вскоре покинул я девственный лес,
 Взял в плен меня страшный Фернандо Кортес,-
 Он начал на бедного папу кричать,
 А папа Фернанде не мог отвечать.
Не мог, не умел отвечать. 
 И чтоб отомстить - от зари до зари
 Твердил я три слова, всего только три.
 Упрямо себя заставлял - повтори:
 "Карамба!" "Коррида!!" и "Черт побери!!!" 
 Послушайте все - ого-го! эге-гей!-
 Рассказ попугая - пирата морей. 
 Нас шторм на обратной дороге настиг,
 Мне было особенно трудно.
 Английский фрегат под названием "бриг"
 Взял на абордаж наше судно. 
 Был бой рукопашный три ночи, два дня,
 И злые пираты пленили меня.
 Так начал я плавать на разных судах,
 В районе Экватора, в северных льдах..
На разных пиратских судах. 
 Давали мне кофе, какао, еду,
 Чтоб я их приветствовал: "Хау ду ю ду!"
 Но я повторял от зари до зари:
 "Карамба!" "Коррида!" и "Черт побери!" 
 Послушайте все - ого-го! эге-гей!-
 Меня, Попугая - пирата морей. 
 Лет сто я проплавал пиратом, и что ж?
 Какой-то матросик пропащий
 Продал меня в рабство за ломаный грош,
 А я уже был говорящий. 
 Турецкий паша нож сломал пополам,
 Когда я сказал ему: "Паша, салам!"
 И просто кондрашка хватила пашу,
 Когда он узнал, что еще я пишу,
Читаю, пишу и пляшу. 
 Я Индию видел, Иран и Ирак,
 Я - индивидуум, не попка-дурак.
 (Так думают только одни дикари.)
 Карамба! Коррида! И черт побери! 
1973.
##########
Из дискоспектакля "Алиса в стране чудес". 
...В детской пластинке "Алиса в стране чудес" есть история попугая, который рассказывает, как он дошел до жизни такой, как он плавал, пиратом был и так далее. Я там за попугая пою сам. Это в принципе снимает многие вопросы: был ли я тем, от имени кого пою? Попугаем я не был - ни в прямом, ни в переносном смысле. Если говорить серьезно, я на самом деле никогда никому не подражал и считаю это занятие праздным. И вообще призываю всех людей, которые тоже пробуют свои силы в сочинительстве: пытайтесь как сами видите, как сами понимаете. Интересно и в жизни иметь дело с человеком, который сам личность, со своим мнением и суждением. А не попугай. - В.В.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by rogovanova60 on Nov  1, 2011
Запись - 1965г  *Ну о чем с тобой говорить!* Все равно ты порешь ахинею,-
Лучше я пойду к ребятам пить -
У ребят есть мысли поважнее. 
У ребят серьезный разговор -
Например, о том, кто пьет сильнее.
У ребят широкий кругозор -
От ларька до нашей бакалеи. 
Разговор у нас и прям и груб -
Все проблемы мы решаем глоткой:
Где достать недостающий рупь
И кому потом бежать за водкой. 
Ты даешь мне утром хлебный квас -
Ну что тебе придумать в оправданье!
Интеллекты разные у нас,-
Повышай свое образованье!  
1964

----------


## Lampada

Аборигены съели Кука... Редкий вариант   Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Nov  4, 2011

----------


## Lampada

В память о Владимире Высоцком (In memory of Vladimir Visotsky).   Uploaded by *drama93queen* on Nov  4, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *milfUAB* on Nov  8, 2011 
История создания знаменитой песни Владимира Высoцкого из к/ф С. Говорухина "Горизонталь".

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Nov  8, 2011 
11 октября 1968 года
Москва, /ул. Веснина д. 11, кв. 16/, 
На дому у Валентина Савича
Запись осуществляласть на магнитофон "Комета"
Присутствовала Светлана Яковлева (Савич).  
"*На стол колоду, господа,-* Крапленная колода!
Он подменил ее". - "Когда?"
"Барон, вы пили воду... 
Валет наколот, так и есть!
Барон, ваш долг погашен!
Вы проходимец, ваша честь,-
И я к услугам вашим! 
Что? Я не слышу ваш апарт...
О нет, так не годится!"
...А в это время Бонапарт
Переходил границу. 
"Закончить не смогли вы кон -
Верните бриллианты!
А вы, барон, и вы, виконт,
Пожалте в секунданты! 
Ответьте, если я не прав,-
Но наперед все лживо!
Итак, оружье ваше, граф?!
За вами выбор - живо! 
Вы не получите инфаркт,
Вам не попасть в больницу!"
...А в это время Бонапарт
Переходил границу. 
"Да полно, назначаю сам:
На шпагах, пистолетах,
Хотя сподручней было б вам -
На дамских амулетах. 
Кинжал... - ах, если б вы смогли!..-
Я дрался им в походах!
Но вы б, конечно, предпочли -
На шулерских колодах! 
Вам скоро будет не до карт -
Вам предстоит сразиться!"
...А в это время Бонапарт
Переходил границу. 
"Не поднимайте, ничего,-
Я встану сам, сумею!
И снова вызову его,
Пусть даже протрезвею. 
Барон, молчать! Виконт, не хнычь!
Плевать, что тьма народу!
Пусть он расскажет, старый хрыч,
Чем он крапил колоду! 
Когда откроет тайну карт -
Дуэль не состоится!"
...А в это время Бонапарт
Переходил границу. 
"А коль откажется сказать -
Клянусь своей главою:
Графиню можете считать
Сегодня же вдовою. 
И хоть я шуток не терплю,
Но я могу взбеситься,-
Тогда я графу прострелю,
Эскьюз ми, ягодицу!" 
Стоял июль, а может - март...
Летели с юга птицы...
А в это время Бонапарт
Переходил границу. 
..."Ах, граф, прошу меня простить -
Я вел себя бестактно,-
Я в долг хотел у вас просить,
Но не решился как-то. 
Хотел просить наедине -
Мне на людях неловко -
И вот пришлось затеять мне
Дебош и потасовку. 
Ну да, я выпил целый штоф -
И сразу вышел червой...
Дурак?! Вот как! Что ж, я готов!
Итак, ваш выстрел первый..." 
1968.

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высoцкий (телепередача, автор Н.Крымова, 1987)  1 час 18 минут   
Uploaded by *Macsimych* on Nov  9, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Выпуск телепередачи "Тема" к 60-летию В.Высоцкого (1998 г.)  
Uploaded by *Macsimych* on Nov  6, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Телепередача о фильме "Место встречи изменить нельзя". Ведущий - Всеволод Абдулов. Участвуют: Рой Медведев, Никита Высоцкий. 
Uploaded by *Macsimych* on Nov  9, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *Radaradarada12* on Nov  9, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by 7evenFan on Nov 11, 2011 Прерванный полет

----------


## Lampada

Я не люблю...  Uploaded by *7evenFan* on Nov 11, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by sacsa1980 on May  5, 2011Белград  сентябрь 1976 года съёмка телевизионной передачи «Hamlet i oko Hamleta». 
Ведущий Мирослав Белович.   http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3553600

----------


## Lampada

10-ти летие театра на Таганке
17 минут 
Uploaded by sacsa1980 on May  5, 2011Документальные съемки.Москва 23.04.74 год.  http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3553600

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Профессионалы  (Бегущая дорожка текста)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Если где-то в чужой незнакомой ночи...   
Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Nov 12, 2011
Для к/ф "Единственная дорога" 
Если где-то в чужой незнакомой ночи
Ты споткнулся и ходишь по краю,
Не таись, не молчи, до меня докричи -
Я твой голос услышу, узнаю. 
Может, с пулей в груди ты лежишь в спелой ржи?
Потерпи - я спешу, и усталости ноги не чуют.
Мы вернемся туда, где и воздух и травы врачуют,
Только ты не умри, только кровь удержи. 
Если ж конь под тобой, ты домчи, доскачи -
Конь дорогу отыщет буланый
В те края, где всегда бьют живые ключи,
И они исцелят твои раны. 
Где ты, друг,- взаперти или в долгом пути,
На развилках каких, перепутиях и перекрестках?!
Может быть, ты устал, приуныл,
Заблудился в трех соснах
И не можешь обратно дорогу найти?.. 
Здесь такой чистоты из-под снега ручьи,
Не найдешь, не придумаешь краше.
Здесь цветы, и кусты, и деревья - ничьи,
Стоит нам захотеть - будут наши. 
Если трудно идешь, по колено в грязи
Да по острым камням, босиком по воде по студеной,
Пропыленный, обветренный, дымный, огнем опаленный,
Хоть какой доберись, добреди, доползи. 
1974

----------


## Lampada

Любовь в эпоху Возрождения 
Uploaded by *Pustinnik25* on Nov 12, 2011

----------


## Lampada

"Вот это да!"  
Uploaded by *YurchenkoElena* on Nov 12, 2011
Кадры из к/ф "Бегство мистера Мак-Кинли". 
 Режиссёр Михаил Швейцер, 1975 г. 
Написанная для фильма  песня  Билла Сиггера  "Вот это да!"  -   в фильме не прозвучала.
В роли Билла Сиггера, уличного певца, - Владимир Высоцкий.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by* YurchenkoElena* on Nov 11, 2011 ПЕСНЯ ЛЯГУШОНКА     Не зря лягушата сидят -   
 Посажены дом сторожить,   
 И главный вопрос лягушат:   
 Впустить - не впустить?..       
  А если рискнуть, а если впустить,       
 То выпустить ли обратно?..     
   Вопрос посложнее, чем "быть иль не быть?"  
      Решают лягушата.     
Как видите, трудно, ква-ква:    
Слова, слова, слова,-   
 Вопрос этот главный решат    
Мудрейшие из лягушат.    1973

----------


## Lampada

Песня конченого человека  
Uploaded by *rackamembert* on Nov 11, 2011

----------


## Lampada

ПЕСЕНКА ПРО ПРЫГУНА В ДЛИНУ   Uploaded by *Heftalita1* on Nov 13, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Ленинградская блокада 
Uploaded by Fufel008 on Nov 15, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Рай в шалаше  * Uploaded by *ViktorLia* on Nov 14, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Всё позадии - и КПЗ и суд ...   Uploaded by* rogovanova60* on Nov 18, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Раз пошли на дело я и Рабинович...*http://www.youtube.com/user/*rogovanova60  on Nov 19, 2011*

----------


## Lampada

"...Кстати, какая странная вещь: очень часто отождествляют вот человека, ну,
предположим, меня с теми персонажами, которых я играл в кино или от имени
которых пою песни свои. Понимаете, получаются просто удивительные вещи.
Иногда, например, в письме спрашивают, *зачем ты убил лошадь* в фильме
«Служили два товарища». Вот. Просто на полном серьезе. Или письма
получаются сейчас по поводу нашей картины: МВД. Капитану Жеглову, то есть
люди хотят думать, что существует такой персонаж, просто с которого артист
Высоцкий взял, значит, подсмотрел за ним, поглядел и сыграл. Вот. Написали
сценарий Вайнеры, и он сыграл вот этого самого капитана Жеглова, который
существует, работает до сих пор, значит, находится... Ну он немножечко
постарше, конечно, но работает в МУРе.
И еще обманывает их то, что я почти все свои песни пишу и пою от первого
лица. Я всегда говорю «я». Это, вероятно, вводит в заблуждение людей. Поэтому я
часто получаю письма, в которых меня спрашивают, проходил ли я через все эти
коллизии, о которых идет речь в песнях, был ли я, значит, шофером, служил ли в
армии, был ли... плавал ли на подлодке и так далее, и так далее. Я не могу
сказать на все «да», потому что кое что прошел, ну вообще понадобилось бы
просто много жизней для того, чтобы все на своей шкуре испытать. Нет. Конечно,
нет. Я думаю, что я рискую говорить «я» вовсе не от «ячества», а, во-первых,
потому что во всех этих вещах есть мой взгляд на этот мир, на эти проблемы, на
людей, на события, о которых я пишу. Мой, только мой собственный, мой взгляд.
И еще из-за того, что в отличие от моих собратьев, которые пишут стихи, я актер, 
и я часто играл  роли других людей и часто бывал в шкуре другого человека.
Поэтому, возможно, мне проще писать из чьего-то образа, понимаете?
 Вот, может быть, из-за этого я так часто пишу... говорю от первого лица, и эти песни стали
называться «песни-монологи». Кто это первый назвал так эти песни, я не знаю, но
во всяком случае я не возражал. На здоровье, пусть они называются «песни-монологи». Вот.
И разрешите с вами попрощаться. Всего вам доброго. Если я не
разбудил ваших детей и не сильно потревожил ваши барабанные перепонки,
я очень рад. Рад встречи с вами с этого экрана. Спасибо."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/24-chto_..._podbrila..mp3 
Что же ты, зараза, бровь себе подбрила?

----------


## Lampada

"_30 песен представлено для прослушивания, которые, на мой взгляд, лучшие(но далеко не все) в репертуаре В. Высоцкого. Постарался выбрать такие версии, а их было много, которые исполнялись с ОСОБЕННОЙ остротой в его голосе, некоторые с гитарой, другие с оркестром, студийные, в современной обработке_." Высоцкий слушать mp3 | Владимир Высоцкий   http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/07-a_lju..._i_roptali.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/16-bolshoj_karetnyj.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/12-V_holoda-v_holoda.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/22-doroz...-mazy-1972.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/03-dialog_u_televizora.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/10-zdes_vam_ne_ravnina.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/07-Zdes_...at_na_vesu.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/04-Moskva-Odessa.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/13-Nu_vo...zh_v_rukah.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/24_on_ne...ya_iz_boya.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/02-Ona_byla_v_Parizhe.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/25-parod...j_detektiv.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/11-Pesen...lenii_dush.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/09-pesnja_o_druge.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/14-pesnj...noj_polose.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/04-pismo.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/07_pismo_v_redakciju.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/17_pro_r...itsu_valyu.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/06-razbojnichja_pesnja.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/06-rasst...nogo_ehkha.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/11_ryadovoy_borisov.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/25_sinov...dyat_v_boy.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/02-tak_s...hiny_ushli.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/04-utren...gimnastika.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/16-chest...podgotovka.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/17-chest...orony_igra.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/24-chto_..._podbrila..mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/18_zhiraf.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/07-chuzhaja_koleja.mp3  http://www.dok-kino.ucoz.ru/14_ja_iz_dela_ushel.mp3

----------


## Lampada

* Вершина * Uploaded by   * KiryhaS* on Nov 20, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Дайте собакам мяса...   
Uploaded by     *karolahanna* on Apr 26, 2011  
 Give the dogs meat... 
Give the dogs meaty rations -
Maybe they'll fight then to munch them.
Give the hungover kvas and
Who knows? They might end up drunken. 
To keep the crows from bloating
Put scarecrows in more places.
So lovers grow more doting
Give them space for embraces. 
Throw grains upon the ground now -
Shoots might grow from those seeds then.
Okay, I'll stay within bounds now -
Only give me my freedom! 
They gave the dogs a fillet -
They didn't pounce upon it.
They gave the drunks some spirit -
They said they didn't want it. 
They scare the crows - whatever!
The crows don't bat an eyelid.
Couples are brought together -
They'd be better off divided. 
They watered all the seeds and
No wheat grew - that's the ticket!
Yesterday they gave me freedom -
Now what shall I do with it?
________________________________
© Margaret & Stas Porokhnya. Translation, 2008

----------


## Lampada

*В куски!   * Uploaded by     *runova08* on Nov 21, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Путину раскрыли тайну фильма «Высоцкий»

----------


## Lampada

Бегущая дорожка текста      Охота на волков  Uploaded by    * trakai66* on Nov 25, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Дорогая передача (Редкая запись)    Uploaded by     *rogovanova60* on Nov 24, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Дмитрий Харатьян и Михаил Ефремов  
Разговор у телевизора   Uploaded by     *Evgeniya9626* on Nov 26, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Ой Вань, гляди какие клоуны... 
Uploaded by     *lavriccat2011* on Aug  5, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Банька по - белому 
Uploaded by     *rogovanova60* on Nov 26, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Баллада о борьбе 
Uploaded by    * YurchenkoElena* on Nov 28, 2011
Использованы фрагменты из к/фильма "Брестская крепость",
 реж. А.Котт, ( Россия, Беларусь, 2010 г.)

----------


## Lampada

Кони привередливые   *Марыля Родович  * Uploaded by    * Pustinnik25* on Nov 28, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Умные люди...* 
(Редкая запись)   Uploaded by    * rogovanova60* on Nov 28, 2011  Запись 1966-1969г  Умные люди сидят по домам,
Умные люди глядят в телевизор,
Бегали мы по размытым полям,
Шарик катали то верхом то низом. 
Грубый защитник толкнул головой,
Въехал на чем-то в штрафную площадку,
Это Приходский не пробовал сам,
Только советы давал для порядку. 
Шарик, глядишь, не летит, не летит,
Надо б его мне сыграть головою. 
Ох ты защитник, защитничек мой,
Я уж тебе отмассирую(?) ножку,
Я тебя вдарю родной бородой(???)
Так что тебя понесут по дорожке... 
Грубые люди сидят по домам,
Грубые люди глядят в телевизор,
Бегаем мы по размытым полям,
Шарик катаем то верхом, то низом.

----------


## Lampada

Змеи, змеи кругом...  Uploaded by     *Fufel008* on Dec  2, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Высoцкий. Последний год. 
48 минут.   
"_За год до своей смерти, день в день, 25 июля 1979 года Владимир Высоцкий пережил клиническую смерть. Это случилось на гастролях в Бухаре. Судьба отвела ему это время, чтобы он смог закончить все свои дела: и личные, и творческие... 
Авторы фильма встретились с очевидцами тех событий, которые рассказали в деталях, как начался отсчет последнего года жизни Владимира Высоцкого... Это были обычные гастроли. Артиста в Узбекистане боготворили. Было запланировано несколько концертов в разных городах, где его с нетерпением ждали тысячи зрителей. Долгие изматывающие переезды и жара, как никогда, были опасны для его здоровья." _ Uploaded by     *SmotriNewVideo* on Dec  2, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Общаюсь с тишиной я...  
Общаюсь с тишиной я,
Боюсь глаза поднять,
Про самое смешное
Стараюсь вспоминать, 
Врачи чуть-чуть поахали:
"Как? Залпом? Восемьсот?"
От смеха ли, от страха ли
Всего меня трясёт. 
Теперь я — капля в море,
Я — кадр в немом кино,
И двери на запоре,
А всё-таки — смешно. 
Воспоминанья кружатся,
Как комариный рой,
А мне смешно до ужаса,
Но ужас мой — смешной. 
Виденья всё теснее,
Страшат величиной:
То с нею я, то — с нею...
Смешно! Иначе — ной. 
Не сплю — здоровье бычее, — 
Витаю там и тут,
Смеюсь до неприличия
И жду — сейчас войдут. 
Халат закончил опись
И взвился — бел, крылат.
"Да что же вы смеётесь?" —
Спросил меня халат. 
Но ухмыляюсь грязно я
И — с маху на кровать:
"Природа смеха — разная,
Мою вам не понять. 
Жизнь — алфавит, я — где-то
Уже в "це", "че", "ша", "ще",
Уйду я в это лето
В малиновом плаще. 
Попридержусь рукою я
Чуть-чуть за букву "я",
В конце побеспокою я," —
Сжимаю руку я. 
Со мной смеются складки
В малиновом плаще.
С покойных взятки гладки...
"Смеялся я — вообще! 
Смешно мне в голом виде лить
На голого ушат,
А если вы обиделись,
То я не виноват." 
Палата — не помеха,
Похмелье — ерунда!
И было мне до смеха 
Везде, на всё, всегда. 
Часы тихонько тикали,
Сюсюкали: сю-сю...
Вы втихаря хихикали,
А я давно — вовсю. 1980

----------


## Lampada

Дайте собакам мясо... 
Uploaded by     *rogovanova60* on Dec  4, 2011Запись 1967г. На дому у Валентина Савича.
Запись осуществляласть на магнитофон "Комета".
Присутствовала Светлана Яковлева (Савич).

----------


## Lampada

Песня про правого инсайда    Uploaded by    * Pustinnik25* on Dec  4, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Баллада о Любви...   
Uploaded by    * biznesda* on Dec  4, 2011

----------


## Lampada

ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ ЗАПИСЬ ВЫСОЦКОГО НА ТВ 
Uploaded by    * STUDIODVD1* on Dec  5, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Горная-лирическая  *Исполняет группа Токио*

----------


## Lampada

*Кони привередливые * Uploaded by    * evgeny948* on Dec  4, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Вот и сбывается все, что пророчится... (2011)   
46 минут. 
Uploaded by     cakypa1 on Dec  7, 2011 
"Что остается от человека, когда он уходит? Память о нем. А еще его вещи - бесстрастные и безмолвные свидетели происходивших событий.
В этом фильме вещи перестанут молчать. Они помогут рассказать историю жизни и творчества, любви и смерти Владимира Высоцкого.
Со дня ухода Владимира Высоцкого прошло больше тридцати лет. Сохранилось довольно много его личных вещей. В документальном фильме близкие и друзья Высоцкого вспомнят истории из жизни поэта и актера. Это история о его концертах, его друзьях, ролях в кино и театре, его женах и поклонницах, о его семье и о том, как он писал свои стихи.
Сегодня уже невозможно представить Высоцкого без гитары, с которой он был неразлучен всю жизнь. Однако она появилась у него не сразу. В детстве Высоцкий учился играть на пианино, и только в старших классах попросил маму подарить ему гитару. В те годы каждый мальчишка мечтал петь во дворе блатные песни под несколько несложных аккордов. Школьный друг Высоцкого Игорь Кохановский дал ему первые уроки игры на гитаре. Вскоре будущий кумир всей страны будет петь уже не только дворовый шансон, но и песни собственного сочинения."

----------


## Lampada

Где-то в чужой незнакомой ночи... (2011) 
50 минут.   
Uploaded by    *       cakypa1    * on Dec  3, 2011  _"Весь мир за пределами советского "железного занавеса" был для Владимира Высоцкого не только запретным плодом, как для любого гражданина СССР, это был еще и символ свободы -- место, где дышится по-другому.
 А еще -- полигон для захвата: он, как и положено актеру и поэту, мечтал, чтобы о нем узнал мир. А еще -- то пространство, в котором живет и творит любимая женщина.
 Большинство зарубежных поездок Высоцкого так или иначе связано с его женой -- Мариной Влади. Именно она смогла добиться почти невозможного -- Высоцкому дали практически бессрочную выездную визу. Для этого Марине Влади даже пришлось вступить в Коммунистическую партию Франции.
 Высоцкий стал "выездным". Он часто бывал во Франции -- а также в Польше, Венгрии, Италии и даже в США. Знакомился с людьми, пытался понять, как они живут, чем дышат. Возможно, даже втайне завидовал им -- тем, кто живет по другим законам, позволяющим творить свободно, без оглядки на власти. Но при этом он каждый раз неизменно возвращался домой. Это многих удивляло -- в том числе и советских функционеров, и сотрудников КГБ, которым было поручено приглядывать за певцом."_

----------


## Lampada

Была весна, весна красна...  Uploaded by   *       rogovanova60    * on Dec  9, 2011 Запись 1956-1963г Поёт Высoцкий.
 Высoцкий любил пошутить и, как сам часто говорил - "ПОФУЛИГАНИТЬ" Песня шуточная и ролик тоже :: ))  
Была весна, весна красна,
Однажды вышел прогуляться я по саду,
Гляжу она, гляжу она сидит одна,
Платочек черный незнакомкаю задатый
Я подошел с тени сказал сдали сзалету,
Не разрешит ли пару с вами прогуляться,
Она в ответ сказала "Нет. Уйди, нахал,
И не мешайте мне другого дожидаться"
А соловей чик, чик, чик, среди ветвей чик, чик, чик,
Мерзавец трелью веселой заливался,
Тренировал, какой нахал,
Как будто тоже он ни разу не влюблялся.
Прохожих страх, стоит в кустах,
Стоит огромная здоровая дитина,
Стоит как пень, в плечах сажень,
В руках огромная киловая дубина.
И в тот же, и в тот же миг я поднял крик,
По голове меня дубиною ударил,
Ботинки снял, костюмчик снял, какой нахал,
И в чем мамаша родила меня оставил.
А соловей чик, чик, чик, среди ветвей,
Мерзавец трелью веселой заливался,
Тренировал, какой нахал,
Как будто тоже он ни разу не влюблялся.
Не стану врать, я лег в кровать,
И зарыдал я как ребенок после порки,
С тех пор, друзья, трель соловья
На нервы действует, как горькие касторки.
А соловей чик, чик, чик, среди ветвей чик, чик, чик,
Мерзавец трелью веселой заливался,
Тренировал, какой нахал,
Как будто тоже он касторки обожрался.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q2KIIQ6NmI  Живой Высoцкий  
Uploaded by           putinrusaz     on Feb  1, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Мои капитаны*   
Uploaded by    *       YurchenkoElena    * on Dec 10, 2011

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Что за дом притих... * Uploaded by     *      rogovanova60   *  on Dec 17, 2011** Лондон, у О. Халимонова 
Что за дом притих,
Погружен во мрак,
На семи лихих
Продувных ветрах,
Всеми окнами
Обратясь в овраг,
А воротами -
На проезжий тракт? 
Ох, устал я, устал,- а лошадок распряг.
Эй, живой кто-нибудь, выходи, помоги!
Никого,- только тень промелькнула в сенях,
Да стервятник спустился и сузил круги. 
В дом заходишь как
Все равно в кабак,
А народишко -
Каждый третий - враг.
Своротят скулу,
Гость непрошеный!
Образа в углу -
И те перекошены. 
И затеялся смутный, чудной разговор,
Кто-то песню стонал и гитару терзал,
И припадочный малый - придурок и вор -
Мне тайком из-под скатерти нож показал. 
"Кто ответит мне -
Что за дом такой,
Почему во тьме,
Как барак чумной?
Свет лампад погас,
Воздух вылился...
Али жить у вас
Разучилися? 
Двери настежь у вас, а душа взаперти.
Кто хозяином здесь?- напоил бы вином".
А в ответ мне: "Видать, был ты долго в пути -
И людей позабыл,- мы всегда так живем! 
Траву кушаем,
Век - на щавеле,
Скисли душами,
Опрыщавели,
Да еще вином
Много тешились,-
Разоряли дом,
Дрались, вешались". 
"Я коней заморил,- от волков ускакал.
Укажите мне край, где светло от лампад.
Укажите мне место, какое искал,-
Где поют, а не стонут, где пол не покат". 
"О таких домах
Не слыхали мы,
Долго жить впотьмах
Привыкали мы.
Испокону мы -
В зле да шепоте,
Под иконами
В черной копоти". 
И из смрада, где косо висят образа,
Я, башку очертя гнал, забросивши кнут,
Куда кони несли да глядели глаза,
И где люди живут, и - как люди живут. 
...Сколько кануло, сколько схлынуло!
Жизнь кидала меня - не докинула.
Может, спел про вас неумело я,
Очи черные, скатерть белая?! 
1974.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by     *      rogovanova60   *  on Dec 14, 2011
Запись 1963-1964г (автор неизвестен) 
Здравствуйте, мое почтенье!
И от водки нет спасенья.
Я приехал вас развеселить.
Зухтер парень я бывалый
Я увидел мест немало
И прошу за ето право пить. 
Я был у Питеру, в Одесса и на юге,
У Кишиневе, в Магадане и в Калуге,
А в Мелитополе пришлось надеть халат,
А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт 
В общем, я решил жениться,
Надо в девушку влюбиться.
И решил жениться я, друзья.
Стали в загс с ней собираться,
Что бы с нею расписаться.
Вдруг явилась родная жена. 
Она кричала на меня, как лютый зверь,
"Я понимаю ваши шалости теперь!"
Маманя поняла4, что я женюсь на блат.
А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт. 
Тарелки, вилочки по воздушку летят,
И менхетуним5 меж собою говорят.
Маманя поняла, что я женюсь на блат.
А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт. 
В общем, я от них смотался,
Больше с ними не встречался,
И решил порядочным я стать.
С мусором завел я дружбу,
Определился я на службу,
Цорес6 мне пришлось переживать. 
Сижу у ДОПРе, загораю
И на потолок плеваю.
Кушать, пить и спать у мине есть.
Если вы еврей ехидный,
Если ето вам завидно,
Можете пийти и рядом сесть. 
Я говорю, как говорил мине один,
Кто сидит в ДОПРе, то честный гражданин.
Я говорю, как говорил мой родный брат,
А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт.
А зухтер махтер их бин а-фартовый ярт.

----------


## Lampada

Что приходилось Высoцкому читать о себе в газетах:    
Как тут не запьёшь с горя!

----------


## Lampada

*Затяжной прыжок* 
Uploaded by           Heriorh     on Dec 18, 2011

----------


## Lampada

"Здесь лапы у елей дрожат..".(Лирическая) -1.  
Uploaded by     *      lavriccat2011   *  on Dec 18, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by     *      Radaradarada12   *  on Dec 22, 2011
Много неясного в странной стране,  
   Можно запутаться и заблудиться.   
  Даже мурашки ползут по спине,  
   Если представить, что может случиться.      
Вдруг будет пропасть и нужен прыжок.   
  Струсишь ли сразу?
 Прыгнешь ли смело?    
 А? э... так-то, дружок,   
  В этом-то все и дело. 
Добро и зло в стране чудес - как и везде встречаются,
Но только здесь они живут на разных берегах.
Здесь по дорогам всякие истории скитаются,
И бегают фантазии на тоненьких ногах.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by  *       lavriccat2011   *  on Dec 21, 2011 
* * *   *Катерина, Катя, Катерина!
 В*се в тебе, ну все в тебе по мне!
 Ты как елка: стоишь рупь с полтиной,
 Нарядить - поднимешься в цене. 
 Я тебя одену в пан и бархат,
 В пух и прах и в бога душу, вот,-
 Будешь ты не хуже, чем Тамарка,
 Что лишил я жизни в прошлый год. 
 Ты не бойся, Катя, Катерина,-
 Наша жизнь как речка потечет!
 Что там жизнь! Не жизнь наша - малина!
 Я ведь режу баб не каждый год. 
 Катерина, хватит сомневаться,-
 Разорву рубаху на груди!
 Вот им всем! Поехали кататься!
 Панихида будет впереди... 
1965.

----------


## Lampada

Съемка ТВ Австрии.Москва 5-6 декабря 1975 год  
Uploaded by           sacsa1980     on Dec 21, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Октябрь 1975 года. Съёмка телевидения Болгарии.
Автор и ведущий: Любен Георгиев 
Uploaded by     *      sacsa1980   *  on Dec 18, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Нет друга, но смогу ли... * Uploaded by     *      Priwieriedliwyj   *  on May 14, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Семейные дела в Древнем Риме * Uploaded by     *      Pustinnik25   *  on Dec 22, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Раз в московском кабаке сидели...   * Uploaded by   *       rogovanova60   *  on Dec 24, 2011
запись 1961-1965г
 Автор неизвестен 
Раз в московском кабаке сидели,
Пашка Лавренев туда попал.
И когда порядком окосели,
Он нас на Саян завербовал. 
В края далекие, гольцы высокие,
На тропы те, где дохнут рысаки.
Без вин, без курева,
Житья культурного...
Почто забрал, начальник, отпусти. 
Нам авансы крупные вручили,
Пожелали доброго пути.
В самолет с поллитрой посадили
И сказали: Черт с тобой, лети. 
В края далекие, гольцы высокие,
На тропы те, где дохнут рысаки.
Без вин, без курева,
Житья культурного...
Почто забрал, начальник, отпусти. 
За неделю выпили всю водку,
Наступил голодный рацион.
И тогда вливать мы стали в глотку
Керосин, бензин, одеколон. 
Края сердитые, сидим небритые,
Сидим в палатке грязной и сырой
Без вин, без курева,
Житья культурного...
Так далеки от женщин и пивной. 
В нашей жизни серо-бестолковой
Часто просто нечего терять.
Жизнь прошита ниткою суровой,
А в конце сургучная печать. 
И ходим пьяные через Саяны мы,
По тропам тем, где гибнут рысаки,
Без вин, без курева,
Житья культурного...
Почто забрал, начальник, отпусти.

----------


## Lampada

*Прерванный полёт *     
Uploaded by *       Pustinnik25   *  on Dec 26, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Горизонт *     
Uploaded by     *      Pustinnik25   *  on Dec 26, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Канатоходец  *     
Uploaded by *       Pustinnik25   *  on Dec 26, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Диалог в цирке * Uploaded by     *      youmichalytch   *  on Dec 28, 2011

----------


## Lampada

*Мне судьба до последней черты, до креста... *    
Uploaded by     *      runova08   *  on Dec 29, 2011   *Мне судьба - до последней черты...  * Мне судьба - до последней черты, до креста
Спорить до хрипоты (а за ней - немота),
Убеждать и доказывать с пеной у рта,
Что - не то это всё, не тот и не та!
Что - лабазники врут про ошибки Христа,
Что - пока ещё в грунт не влежалась плита, -
Триста лет под татарами - жизнь ещё та:
Маета трехсотлетняя и нищета.
Но под властью татар жил Иван Калита,
И уж был не один, кто один против ста.
<Пот> намерений добрых и бунтов тщета,
Пугачевщина, кровь и опять - нищета...
Пусть не враз, пусть сперва не поймут ни черта, -
Повторю даже в образе злого шута, -
Но не стоит предмет, да и тема не та, -
Суета всех сует - всё равно суета. 
Только чашу испить - не успеть на бегу,
Даже если разлить - всё равно не смогу;
Или выплеснуть в наглую рожу врагу -
Не ломаюсь, не лгу - всё равно не могу;
На вертящемся гладком и скользком кругу
Равновесье держу, изгибаюсь в дугу!
Что же с чашею делать?! Разбить - не могу!
Потерплю - и достойного подстерегу:
Передам - и не надо держаться в кругу
И в кромешную тьму, и в неясную згу, -
Другу передоверивши чашу, сбегу!
Смог ли он её выпить - узнать не смогу.
Я с сошедшими с круга пасусь на лугу,
Я о чаше невыпитой здесь ни гугу -
Никому не скажу, при себе сберегу, -
А сказать - и затопчут меня на лугу. 
Я до рвоты, ребята, за вас хлопочу!
Может, кто-то когда-то поставит свечу
Мне за голый мой нерв, на котором кричу,
И весёлый манер, на котором шучу...
Даже если сулят золотую парчу
Или порчу грозят напустить - не хочу, -
На ослабленном нерве я не зазвучу -
Я уж свой подтяну, подновлю, подвинчу!
Лучше я загуляю, запью, заторчу,
Всё, что за ночь кропаю, - в чаду растопчу,
Лучше голову песне своей откручу, -
Но не буду скользить словно пыль по лучу! 
...Если все-таки чашу испить мне судьба,
Если музыка с песней не слишком груба,
Если вдруг докажу, даже с пеной у рта, -
Я уйду и скажу, что не все суета!
_____________________________ 
I am fated to argue to very last day   
I am fated to argue to very last day, 
Till I yell myself hoarse, till I'm wasted away; 
I am fated to prove, going out of my way, 
That this isn't quite right and that's gone astray, 
That Christ was belied by unproved hearsay, 
That the tombstone has not yet converted to clay, 
And life under Tartars was driven to bay, 
Three hard ages of misery, plight and dismay, 
Good intentions, rebellions, entreaties to slay, 
Devastation and robbery day after day, 
They may not understand right away what I say, 
I will say it again, like a fool, come what may... 
Though it's not to the point and not urgent to-day: 
"All the vanities are void and vain anyway".  
I am sorry, I can't drain the cup on the run, 
I could share it with all, still it cannot be done. 
Shall I throw it in the face of my foe, wicked man? 
No, I cannot just do it, I wonder who can. 
Onto spinning smooth slippery ring I am thrown, 
I'm keeping my balance and holding my own. 
Shall I throw off my burden? It cannot be done. 
I would rather be patient and wait for someone, 
I will hand it to him and withdraw from the run. 
On a dark pitch-black night to the wide open lawn, 
Having given the cup to my friend, - I'll be gone. 
Will he drain it or not?- that will never be known. 
I am now in the meadow amongst the withdrawn, 
But about the cup I won't tell anyone, 
I had better keep mum for if I make it known 
I presume, I'll be trampled upon on the lawn.  
I am doing my best for your sake, as you see, 
Maybe, some of you will put a candle for me, 
For my nerves that squeeze out a shout from me, 
For the manner in which I make fun of all thee. 
If they promise me wonders and gardens for free, 
If they threaten with darkness - I shall not agree! 
If I slacken my nerves I shall sing out of key, 
I would rather get strained to the proper degree! 
I had better carouse and go on a spree! 
I shall crush what I've done and what's laid up for me! 
I would rather root out my best song than be 
Whirling round and sliding like dust over me..  
If I does come to draining the cup one fine day, 
If the lyric and melody sound O.K., 
If I manage to get them to see it my way, - 
Saying: "All is not vanity" I'll go away!  
© Alec Vagapov. Translation,

----------


## Lampada

*Евгений Дятлов "Банька по белому"* 
Uploaded by    *       Concertinja   *  on Jan  3, 2012

----------


## Lampada

*Аисты  * Uploaded by     *      rogovanova60   *  on Jan  5, 2012    
Запись 1967-1968г
Небо этого дня ясное,
Но теперь в нем броня лязгает.
А по нашей земле гул стоит,
И деревья в смоле, - грустно им.
Дым и пепел встают, как кресты,
Гнезд по крышам не вьют аисты. 
Колос - в цвет янтаря, успеем ли?
Нет! Выходит, мы зря сеяли.
Что ж там цветом в янтарь светится?
Это в поле пожар мечется.
Разбрелись все от бед в стороны.
Певчих птиц больше нет - вороны. 
И деревья в пыли - к осени,
Те, что песни могли, - бросили.
И любовь не для нас. Верно ведь?
Что нужнее сейчас? Ненависть.
Дым и пепел встают, как кресты,
Гнезд по крышам не вьют аисты. 
Лес шумит, как всегда, кронами,
А земля и вода - стонами.
Но нельзя без чудес - аукает
Довоенными лес звуками.
Побрели все от бед на Восток,
Певчих птиц больше нет, нет аистов. 
Воздух звуки хранит разные,
Но теперь в нем гремит, лязгает.
Даже цокот копыт - топотом,
Если кто закричит - шепотом.
Побрели все от бед на Восток,
И над крышами нет аистов.
1967

----------


## Lampada

*Беда* _(Ранний вариант)  _ Uploaded by   *      rogovanova60   *  on Jan  7, 2012  
Я несла свою Беду
По весеннему по льду.
Надломился лед - душа оборвалася,
Камнем под воду пошла,
А Беда, хоть тяжела,-
А за острые края задержалася. 
И Беда с того вот дня
Ищет по свету меня.
Слухи ходят вместе с ней с Кривотолками.
А что я не умерла,
Знала голая ветла
Да еще перепела с перепелками. 
Кто ж из них сказал ему,
Господину моему,-
Только выдали меня, проболталися.
И от страсти сам не свой,
Он отправился за мной,
А за ним - Беда с Молвой увязалися. 
Он настиг меня, догнал,
Обнял, на руки поднял,
Рядом с ним в седле Беда ухмылялася...
Но остаться он не мог -
Был всего один денек,
А Беда на вечный срок задержалася. 
1972.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Телефонный разговор II (Редкая запись)   _"Аллен, Миша (наст. имя -- Михаил Юрьевич Каценеленбогенас). (1911-2001). 
Родился в городе Поневеже Ковенской губернии (ныне - Паневежис, Литва), окончил литовскую гимназию.
В 1930 г. приехал в Канаду, где уже жил его отец. Поступил в Университет Торонто. 
В связи с нехваткой средств оставил университет, окончил бухгалтерские курсы. 
Сменил труднопроизносимую фамилию на привычную для канадского уха - "Аллен". 
("Я приехал в Канаду во время Великой депрессии, -- рассказывал он мне. -- Приходил на биржу труда. Спрашивали: "Как фамилия?" Я отвечал: "Каценеленбогенас". Вы представляете, какие у меня были шансы получить работу с фамилией, которую никто не мог выговорить?") Во время Второй мировой войны служил переводчиком в канадской армии (знал в совершенстве литовский, английский, русский, немецкий и идиш.)
После войны служил менеджером крупной фирмы по торговле мехами. 
М.Аллен переводил не только Высоцкого, но и М. Ножкина, которого в начале 1970-х гг. считал по уровню равным Высоцкому, Окуджаве и Галичу.
Он первым перевёл и опубликовал стихи Высоцкого на английском. Он же первый (и, по моим сведениям, единственный) перевёл одно стихотворение Высоцкого ("Антисемиты") на идиш.  
Умер М.Аллен в 2001 году, немного не дожив до своего девяностолетия. 
Запись 1976 года (Канада). 
Возможна аудиозапись записывалась спецслужбами КГБ." 
Uploaded by           rogovanova60     on Jan  8, 2012_

----------


## Lampada

* Телефонный разговор I (Редкая запись)   * Uploaded by     *      rogovanova60   *  on Jan 10, 2012

----------


## Lampada

*Памяти Владимира Высоцкoго* 
1 час 27 минут 
Uploaded by     *      privateKALBAS   *  on Jan  9, 2012

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by     *      rogovanova60   *  on Jan 13, 2012  
Романс.  *Она была чиста как снег зимой.*
В грязь - соболя,- иди по ним - по праву...
Но вот мне руки жжет ея письмо -
Я узнаю мучительную правду... 
Не ведал я: страданье - только маска,
И маскарад закончится сейчас,-
Да, в этот раз я потерпел фиаско -
Надеюсь, это был последний раз. 
Подумал я: дни сочтены мои,
Дурная кровь в мои проникла вены,-
Я сжал письмо как голову змеи -
Сквозь пальцы просочился яд измены. 
Не ведать мне страданий и агоний,
Мне встречный ветер слезы оботрет,
Моих коней обида не нагонит,
Моих следов метель не заметет. 
Итак, я оставляю позади,
Под этим серым неприглядным небом,
Дурман фиалок, наготу гвоздик
И слезы вперемешку с талым снегом. 
Москва слезам не верит и слезинкам -
И взять мне нечего, но нечего и дать,-
Спешу навстречу новым поединкам -
И, как всегда, намерен побеждать!
1969.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Jan 18, 2012   
Исполняет Высoцкий.  
(Б. Прозоровский - Б. Тимофеев) 
 Запись 1966-1970г 
"*Караван"* 
Мы странно встретились и странно разойдёмся,
Улыбкой нежною роман окончен наш.
Но если в памяти мы к прошлому вернёмся,
То скажем - это был мираж. 
Как иногда в томительной пустыне
Я вижу образы прекрасных чудных стран,
Но это призраки, и снова небо сине,
И вдаль бредёт усталый караван. 
Пусть для меня всё призрачно, туманно,
Как этих чудных глаз таинственный обман.
Мы странно встретились и ты уйдёшь нежданно,
И, как судьба, бредёт усталый караван.

----------


## Lampada

* Телефонный разговор III (Редкая запись)  * Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Jan 17, 2012

----------


## Lampada

*Для меня даже ночь вне закона...  ("07") * Ранний, необработанный вариант.
Запись в Москве у Тамары Кормушиной, июль 1969 года. 
Uploaded by *lavriccat2011* on Jan 13, 2012

----------


## Lampada

_ "... По песням Выcoцкого можно изучать подлинную историю Советского Союза, без ностальгических прикрас и идеологических догматов..."_

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Jan 19, 2012 *Марафон* 
Я бегу, топчу, скользя
По гаревой дорожке,-
Мне есть нельзя, мне пить нельзя,
Мне спать нельзя - ни крошки. 
А может, я гулять хочу
У Гурьева Тимошки,-
Так нет: бегу, бегу, топчу
По гаревой дорожке. 
А гвинеец Сэм Брук
Обошел меня на круг,-
А вчера все вокруг
Говорили: "Сэм - друг!
Сэм - наш гвинейский друг!" 
Друг-гвинеец так и прет -
Все больше отставание,-
Ну, я надеюсь, что придет
Второе мне дыхание. 
Третее за ним ищу,
Четвертое дыханье,-
Ну, я на пятом сокращу
С гвинейцем расстоянье! 
Тоже мне - хорош друг,-
Обошел меня на круг!
А вчера все вокруг
Говорили: "Сэм - друг!
Сэм - наш гвинейский друг!" 
Гвоздь программы - марафон,
А градусов - все тридцать,-
Но к жаре привыкший он -
Вот он и мастерится. 
Я поглядел бы на него,
Когда бы - минус тридцать!
Ну, а теперь - достань его,-
Осталось - материться! 
Тоже мне - хорош друг,-
Обошел на третий круг!
Нужен мне такой друг,-
Как его - забыл... Сэм Брук!
Сэм - наш гвинейский Брут! 
1971.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Jan 21, 2012 _На дому у Александра Наумовича Митты. 01 января 1975 года, Москва ул Удальцова д 16, кв 123. 
 Присутствовали: Лилия Моисеевна Майорова,Галина Борисовна Волчек, Виктор Михайлович Суходрев, Инга Окуневская, Лиля Бернес и другие. 
Запись- Александр Митта на магнитофон " Тамберг"_

----------


## Lampada

*Сегодня День рожденья Владимира Высoцкогo*Опубликовать7, 25 января в 09 ч. 31 мин.
Сегодня день рождения Владимира Семеновича Высоцкого, ему исполнилось бы 74 года.     belaqva *Мне просто интересно, когда день рождения Семёныча станет национальным праздником и общенациональным выходным? Странно, что они там тормозят..."  *

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Jan 24, 2012   *О нашей встрече что там говорить!* -
Я ждал ее, как ждут стихийных бедствий,-
Но мы с тобою сразу стали жить,
Не опасаясь пагубных последствий. 
Я сразу сузил круг твоих знакомств,
Одел, обул и вытащил из грязи,-
Но за тобой тащился длинный хвост -
Длиннющий хвост твоих коротких связей. 
Потом, я помню, бил друзей твоих:
Мне с ними было как-то неприятно,-
Хотя, быть может, были среди них
Наверняка отличные ребята. 
О чем просила - делал мигом я,-
Мне каждый час хотелось ночью брачной.
Из-за тебя под поезд прыгал я,
Но, слава богу, не совсем удачно. 
И если б ты ждала меня в тот год,
Когда меня отправили "на дачу",-
Я б для тебя украл весь небосвод
И две звезды Кремлевские в придачу. 
И я клянусь - последний буду гад!-
Не ври, не пей - и я прощу измену,-
И подарю тебе Большой театр
И Малую спортивную арену. 
А вот теперь я к встрече не готов:
Боюсь тебя, боюсь ночей интимных -
Как жители японских городов
Боятся повторенья Хиросимы. 
1964.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *eugenmurashov* on Jan 25, 2012

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *MrCaritasetpax* on Jan 25, 2012  
41 минут. 
Оригинальное название: Другая жена Высоцкого
Жанр: Документальный
Год выпуска: 1998 - 2012
Выпущено: Россия, студия Петр Шепотинник, ГТРК "Культура"
Режиссер: Петр Шепотинник 
Описание: _Невероятный масштаб уникального поэтического дарования Владимира Высоцкого - вот что, в первую очередь, еще и еще раз осознаешь в результате очень откровенного, похожего на горькую исповедь, разговора со второй женой поэта - актрисой, удивительной женщиной - Людмилой Владимировной Абрамовой. Этот разговор состоялся давно, в 1998 году, но он и сегодня поражает уровнем постижения таланта поэта. "Когда, - признается Людмила Абрамова в разговоре с автором фильма Петром Шепотинником, - попадаешь каким-то осколком или кометой в поле тяготения такого солнца, орбита определена, и из нее выйти нельзя"._

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by Fufel008 on Jan 28, 2012     *В куски разлетелася корона, * Нет державы, нет и трона. 
Жизнь России и законы - 
Все к чертям! 
И мы, словно загнанные в норы, 
Словно пойманные воры, 
Только кровь одна с позором 
Пополам.  
И нам ни черта не разобраться - 
С кем порвать и с кем остаться, 
Кто за нас, кого бояться, 
Где пути, куда податься - 
Не понять! 
Где дух? 
Где честь? 
Где стыд? 
Где свои, а где чужие? 
Как до этого дожили, 
Неужели на Россию нам плевать?  
Позор - всем, кому покой дороже, 
Всем, кого сомненье гложет, 
Может он или не может 
Убивать. 
Сигнал!... И по-волчьи, и по-бычьи 
И как коршун на добычу.
Только воронов покличем 
Пировать. 
Эй, вы! Где былая ваша твердость, 
Где былая ваша гордость? 
Отдыхать сегодня - подлость! 
Пистолет сжимает твердая рука. 
Конец, 
Всему 
конец. 
Все разбилось, поломалось, 
Нам осталось только малость - 
Только выстрелить в висок иль во врага.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Jan 31, 2012   
Камнем грусть весит на мне, в омут меня тянет,-
Отчего любое слово больно нынче ранит?
Просто где-то рядом встали табором цыгане
И тревожат душу вечерами. 
И, как струны, поют тополя.
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля!
И звенит, как гитара, земля.
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля! 
Утоплю тоску в реке, украду хоть ночь я,-
Там в степи костры горят и пламя меня манит.
Душу и рубаху - эх! - растерзаю в клочья,-
Только пособите мне, цыгане! 
Прогуляю я все до рубля!
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля!
Пусть поет мне цыганка, шаля.
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля! 
Все уснувшее во мне - струны вновь разбудят,
Все поросшее быльем - да расцветет цветами!
Люди добрые простят, а злые - пусть осудят,-
Я, цыгане, жить останусь с вами! 
Ты меня не дождешься, петля!
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля!
Лейся, песня, как дождь на поля!
Ля-ля-ля-ля, ля-ля, ля-ля-ля-ля!  
1968

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Jan 29, 2012  
На дому у Андрея Донатовича Синявского и Марии Васильевны Розановой.
Москва, Хлебный переулок, дом 9, кв 9, ноябрь 1963г.        *Рекс - собака полковника * … и вот они плывут, и маленький крокодил всё время надоедает большому, и говорит ему, г-т: «Скажите, пожалуйста, а вот это вот как дерево называется?» - Тот говорит: «Баобаб!» 
- «Скажите, пожалуйста, а это как дерево называется?» 
- «Не… Не знаю!» 
- «Так мы щас где плывём-то - в Красном море, что ль?» - «В Красном море!» - «Скажите пожалуйста, а мы до Ростова отсюда доплывём?» 
- «Пошёл к ебени матери!» Надоел он ему.
Так вот, значит, мы начали выяснять с Мишкой Тумановым, значит, какие… кто такие эти два крокодила - надо выяснить было. Маленький крокодил, оказывается, доплыл до Капри, и там встретился с Горьким, и они там очень с ним подружились. А большой крокодил умер по пути. После этого маленький крокодил специальным водным путём попал в Ростов и стал секретарём обкома там, маленький крокодил. А большой - там его похоронили, он - в Египте, около пирамид, он - похоронен.
Потом они, когда, значит, ещё плыли, маленький крокодил всё время цитировал стихотворение:
Сидели два медведя
На ветке золотой,
Один медведь был маленький,
Другой болтал ногой.
Надо выяснить, кто это были два медведя. Мы выяснили со всей достоверностью, со всей принципиальностью мы выяснили, что маленький медведь, который был с кудрявой головой - это был Владимир Ильич. А большой медведь, который систематически болтал ногой и мешал маленькому мыслить, был Александр II-й. Это совершенно точно! Когда я посмотрел на картину Шишкина, которая висела у нас в Третьяковской галерее, и смотрю - там оказалось
не два медведя, а три! И ещё - большая медведица. Большая медведица - это была Надежда Константиновна Крупская. Два медведя - мы выяснили; кто третий медведь? Давай выяснять,
кто - третий медведь! Оказывается, это был Рекс - собака. Он был перегримирован в большого ... в третьего медведя.
Рекс - это была умнейшая собака! Он был у подполковника. Подполковник, когда его… над ним издевалась Зинаида Викторовна, его соседка, Рекс вошёл на кухню и сказал соседке:
«Если ты будешь трогать полковника, я тебя покусаю!» Но Зинаида Викторовна не успокоилась и продолжала трогать. И Рекс вошёл и покусал её. Для чего это было сделано? Чтоб полковник
последние дни своей жизни проводил. Когда полковник ездил в Организацию Объединённых Наций, - в ООНе он выступал, - Рекс вместо него поехал, потому что полковник уже не мог ничего говорить, он был склеротический человек. И Рекс стоял на трибуне, и - товарищи, я вам должен сказать - без бумажков! - он читал, и сенаторы плакали в Америке в Организации Объединённых наций! Вот такой был умнейший пёс Рекс - это был третий медведь.
Мы со всей достоверностью это выяснили все! Всё!

----------


## Lampada

*Soderjanie - Vladimir Vysockiy by Finam FM on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free  
Русский рок в лицах: Владимир Высоцкий*  
В гостях: Инга и Виктор Суходрев, друзья В.Высоцкого.  25/07/2010 12:05  _
Читать полностью: http://finam.fm/archive-view/2812/  _

----------


## Lampada

http://soundcloud.com/finam-fm/soderjanie-vladimir-vysockiy-ii     http://finam.fm/archive-view/2840/1/ http://finam.fm/archive-view/2840/2/ http://finam.fm/archive-view/2840/3/

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Feb 3, 2012  
Песня про плотника Иосифа, деву Марию, Святого Духа и непорочное зачатие  *Возвращаюся с работы*,
Рашпиль ставлю у стены,
Вдруг в окно порхает кто-то
Из постели от жены! 
Я, конечно, вопрошаю: "Кто такой?"
А она мне отвечает: "Дух святой!" Ох, я встречу того Духа - Ох, отмечу
его в ухо! Дух он тоже Духу рознь: Коль святой - так Машку брось! Хоть
ты - кровь голубая, Хоть ты - белая кость, - Ведь родится Он, и знаю -
Не пожалует Христос! 
Машка - вредная натура -
Так и лезет на скандал, -
Разобиделася, дура:
Вроде, значит, помешал! 
Я сперва-сначала с лаской: То да се...
А она - к стене с опаской: "Нет, и все!" Я тогда цежу сквозь зубы, Но
уже, конечно, грубо: "Хоть он возрастом и древний, Хоть годов ему тыщ
шесть, - У него в любой деревне Две-три бабы точно есть!" 
Я - к Марии с предложеньем, -
Я на выдумки мастак! -
Мол, в другое воскресенье
Ты, Мария, сделай так: 
Я потопаю под утро - Мол, пошел, -
А ты прими его как будто, Хорошо? Ты накрой его периной - И запой, -
тут я с дубиной! Он - крылом, а я - колом, Он - псалмом, а я - кайлом!
Тут, конечно, он сдается - Честь Марии спасена, - Потому что мне
сдается, Этот Ангел - Сатана! 
...Вот влетаю с криком, с древом,
Весь в надежде на испуг...
Машка плачет. "Машка, где он?"
"Улетел, желанный Дух!" 
"Как же это, я не знаю, Как успел?"
"Да вот так вот, - отвечает, - Улетел! Он псалом мне прочитал И крылом
пощекотал..." "Так шутить с живым-то мужем! Ах ты скверная жена!.." Я
взмахнул своим оружьем... Смейся, смейся, Сатана! 
1967

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by PedagogicalLibrary on Feb 7, 2012     *И снизу лёд и сверху — маюсь между*,— Пробить ли верх иль пробуравить низ? Конечно — всплыть и не терять надежду, А там — за дело в ожиданье виз.  Лёд надо мною, надломись и тресни! Я весь в поту, как пахарь от сохи. Вернусь к тебе, как корабли из песни, Всё помня, даже старые стихи.  Мне меньше полувека — сорок с лишним,—  Я жив, тобой и Господом храним. Мне есть что спеть, представ перед Всевышним, Мне есть чем оправдаться перед Ним.  1980

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Feb 11, 2012 
20 апреля 1980г на даче у Аркадия Александровича Вайнера. 
Лекция о международном положении.  *Я вам, ребяты, на мозги не капаю*,
Но вот он - перегиб и парадокс:
Ковой-то выбирают римским папою -
Ковой-то запирают в тесный бокс. 
Там все места - блатные расхватали и
Пришипились, надеясь на авось,-
Тем временем во всей честной Италии
На папу кандидата не нашлось. 
Жаль, на меня не вовремя накинули аркан,-
Я б засосал стакан - и в Ватикан! 
Церковники хлебальники разинули,
Замешкался маленько Ватикан,-
Мы тут им папу римского подкинули -
Из наших, из поляков, из славян. 
Сижу на нарах я, в Нарофоминске я.
Когда б ты знала, жизнь мою губя,
Что я бы мог бы выйти в папы римские,-
А в мамы взять - естественно, тебя! 
Жаль на меня не вовремя накинули аркан,-
Я б засосал стакан - и в Ватикан! 
При власти, при деньгах ли, при короне ли -
Судьба людей швыряет как котят.
Но как мы место шаха проворонили?!
Нам этого потомки не простят! 
Шах расписался в полном неумении -
Вот тут его возьми и замени!
Где взять? У нас любой второй в Туркмении -
Аятолла и даже Хомейни. 
Всю жизнь мою в ворота бью рогами, как баран,-
А мне бы взять Коран - и в Тегеран! 
В Америке ли, в Азии, в Европе ли -
Тот нездоров, а этот вдруг умрет...
Вот место Голды Меир мы прохлопали,-
А там - на четверть бывший наш народ. 
Плывут у нас по Волге ли, по Каме ли
Таланты - все при шпаге, при плаще,-
Руслан Халилов, мой сосед по камере,-
Там Мао делать нечего вообще! 
1978-1979.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by* rogovanova60* on Feb 9, 2012    *Первая студийная запись* на киностудии имени Горького июнь 1963г.  
Запись организовал Л. Марягин для к/ф "Цена чловека" ( в прокате "Верьте мне, люди)   *Не делили мы тебя и не ласкали*,
А что любили - так это позади.
Я ношу в душе твой светлый образ, Валя,
А Леша выколол твой образ на груди. 
И в тот день, когда прощались на вокзале,
Я тебя до гроба помнить обещал,-
Я сказал:- Я не забуду в жизни Вали.
- А я тем более,- мне Леша отвечал. 
А теперь реши, кому из нас с ним хуже,
И кому трудней - попробуй разбери:
У него твой профиль выколот снаружи,
А у меня - душа исколота внутри. 
И когда мне так уж тошно, хоть на плаху,-
Пусть слова мои тебя не оскорбят, -
Я прошу, чтоб Леша расстегнул рубаху,
И гляжу, гляжу часами на тебя. 
Но недавно мой товарищ, друг хороший,
Он беду мою искусством поборол,-
Он скопировал тебя с груди у Леши
И на грудь мою твой профиль наколол. 
Знаю я, друзей своих чернить неловко,
Но ты мне ближе и роднее оттого,
Что моя, верней - твоя, татуировка
Много лучше и красивше, чем его.
1961.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Feb 17, 2012   *Булат Окуджава* -* Посвящение Высoцкому*  
1982г. 
Как наш двор не обижали - он в классической поре.
С ним теперь уже не справиться, хоть он и безоружен,
А там - Володя во дворе,
А его струны - в серебре,
А его пальцы - золотые, голос его нужен. 
Как с гитарой ни боролись - распалялся струнный звон.
Как вино стихов не портили - все крепче становилось.
А кто сначала вышел вон,
А кто потом украл вагон -*
А все теперь перемешалось, все объединилось. 
Может, кто и нынче снова хрипоте его не рад...
Может, кто намеревается подлить в стихи елея...
А эти песни не горят,
а они в воздухе парят,
чем им делают больнее, тем они сильнее. 
Что ж печалиться напрасно? Нынче слезы - лей не лей.
Но запомним хорошенечко и повод, и причину...
Ведь мы воспели королей
От Таганки до Филей,
А пусть они теперь поэту воздают по чину!   _"Тут, наверное, нужно пояснение - для наших потомков. Они могут спросить, о каком вагоне речь. А в наши дни существовала легенда, что вагон с книгами В. Высоцкого "Нерв" был украден злоумышленниками и до читателя они дошли не полностью, не в том количестве, в котором их напечатали."_

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by rogovanova60 on Feb 19, 2012  
На даче у Аркадия Александровича Вайнера - 20 апреля 1980г. 
Граждане, ах, сколько ж я не пел, но не от лени -
Некому: жена - в Париже, все дружки - сидят.
Даже Глеб Жеглов - хоть ботал чуть по новой фене -
Ничего не спел, чудак, пять вечеров подряд. 
Хорошо, что в зале нет 
Не наших всех сортов, 
Здесь - кто хочет на банкет
Без всяких паспортов. 
Расскажу про братиков -
Писателей, соратников,
Про людей такой души, 
Что не сыщешь ватников. 
Наше телевидение требовало резко:
Выбросить слова "легавый", "мусор" или "мент",
Поменять на мыло шило, шило - на стамеску.
А ворье переиначить в "чуждый элемент".  
Но сказали брат и брат:
"Не! Мы усе спасем.
Мы и сквозь редакторат
Все это пронесем". 
Так, в ответ подельники,
Скиданув халатики,
Надевали тельники,
А поверх - бушлатики. 
Про братьев-разбойников у Шиллера читали,
Про Лаутензаков написал уже Лион,
Про Серапионовых листали Коли, Вали...
Где ж роман про Вайнеров? Их - два на миллион! 
Проявив усердие, 
Сказали кореша: 
""Эру милосердия" Можно даже в США".
С них художник Шкатников
Написал бы латников.
Мы же в их лице теряем 
Классных медвежатников. 
1980  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XlUU29FVjA 
У ПИВНОГО ЛАРЬКА... «Пивоводы».  
Мороз, значит, градусов двадцать три, двадцать пять, и стоит маленький такой мужичонка, такой... значит, <...>. В это время... А рядом баня, знаете, «Кировский» где-то так недалеко, и идёт с веником, здоровый такой, блядь, мужик, такая вот харя у него, и кепка, и ему всё равно не холодно. И он так говорит: «Мамаша, давай ка мне быстренько, блядь, одну пустую, другую полную!» И она уже ему туда – раз! – двигает.Он достаёт отсюда четвертинку, значит, в бане он не выпил, открыл так её, так размотал, буль буль буль в кружку: «Аа!..» – выпил, второй кружкой закусил, взял этот веник, и пошёл. А мужичонка маленький, он на него так с восторгом смотрел, как, мол, блядь, он даёт. И как только он ушёл, он говорит: «Мамаша, давай, одну пустую, другую полную!» Она, значит, даёт ему пустую, <и>, значит, полную. Он пустую... Открыл как-то дрожащими руками, видимо, у него похмелье, открыл так, налил эту, значит, выпил – и … упал.30 июня 1980 г., у А. Вайнера

----------


## Lampada

*Странная сказка * Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Feb 7, 2012   В Тридевятом государстве
(Трижды девять - двадцать семь)
Все держалось на коварстве,
Без проблем и без систем. 
Нет того, чтобы сам воевать!
Стал король втихаря попивать,
Расплевался с королевой,
Дочь оставил старой девой,
А наследник пошел воровать. 
В Тридесятом королевстве
(Трижды десять - тридцать, что ль?)
В добром дружеском соседстве
Жил еще один король. 
Тишь да гладь, да спокойствие там,
Хоть король был отъявленный хам,
Он прогнал министров с кресел,
Оппозицию повесил
И скучал от тоски по делам. 
В Триодиннадцатом царстве
(То бишь, в царстве тридцать три)
Царь держался на лекарстве:
Воспалились пузыри. 
Был он милитарист и вандал,
Двух соседей зазря оскорблял,
Слал им каждую субботу
Оскорбительную ноту,
Шел на международный скандал. 
Тридцать третьем царь сказился:
Не хватает, мол, земли.
На соседей покусился -
И взбесились короли. 
- Обуздать его, смять! - Только глядь:
Нечем в Двадцать седьмом воевать,
А в Тридцатом - полководцы
Все утоплены в колодце,
И вассалы восстать норовят... 
1966.

----------


## Lampada

* Про речку Вачу и попутчицу Валю* 
Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Feb 23, 2012   
На даче у Аркадия Вайнера - 20 апреля 1980г. 
Под собою ног не чую -
И качается земля...
Третий месяц я бичую,
Так как списан подчистую
С китобоя-корабля. 
Ну а так как я бичую,
Беспартийный, не еврей,-
Я на лестницах ночую,
Где тепло от батарей. 
Это жизнь! Живи и грейся -
Хрен вам, пуля и петля!
Пью, бывает, хоть залейся:
Кореша приходят с рейса -
И гуляют "от рубля"! 
Рупь - не деньги, рупь - бумажка,
Экономить - тяжкий грех.
Ах, душа моя тельняшка -
В сорок полос, семь прорех! 
Но послал господь удачу -
Заработал свечку он! -
Увидав, как горько плачу,
Он сказал: "Валяй на Вачу!
Торопись, пока сезон!" 
Что такое эта Вача -
Разузнал я у бича,-
Он на Вачу ехал плача -
Возвращался хохоча. 
Вача - это речка с мелью
Во глубине сибирских руд,
Вача - это дом с постелью,
Там стараются артелью,-
Много золота берут! 
Как вербованный ишачу -
Не ханыжу, не "торчу"...
Взял билет,- лечу на Вачу,
Прилечу - похохочу! 
Нету золота богаче -
Люди знают, им видней!
В общем, так или иначе,
Заработал я на Ваче
Сто семнадцать трудодней. 
Подсчитали, отобрали,-
За еду, туда-сюда,-
Но четыре тыщи дали
Под расчет - вот это да! 
Рассовал я их в карманы,
Где и рупь не ночевал,
И уехал в жарки страны,
Где кафе и рестораны -
Позабыть, как бичевал. 
Выпью - там такая чача! -
За советчика бича:
Я на Вачу ехал плача -
Возвращаюсь хохоча!  
...Проводник в преддверье пьянки
Извертелся на пупе,
То же и официантки,
А на первом полустанке
Села женщина в купе. 
Может, вам она - как кляча,
Мне - так просто в самый раз!
Я на Вачу ехал плача -
Возвращаюсь веселясь! 
То да се, да трали-вали,-
Как узнала про рубли...
Слово по слову, у Вали
Сотни по столу шныряли -
С Валей вместе и сошли. 
С нею вышла незадача,-
Я и это залечу!
Я на Вачу ехал плача,
Возвращаюсь - хохочу!.. 
Суток шесть - как просквозило,-
Море - вот оно - стоит.
У меня что было - сплыло,-
Проводник воротит рыло
И за водкой не бежит. 
Рупь последний в Сочи трачу -
Телеграмму накатал:
Шлите денег - отбатрачу,
Я их все прохохотал. 
Где вы, где вы, рассыпные,-
Хоть ругайся, хоть кричи!
Снова ваш я, дорогие,-
Магаданские, родные,
Незабвенные бичи! 
Мимо носа носат чачу,
Мимо рота - алычу...
Я на Вачу еду, плачу,
Над собою хохочу!

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *VysotskyVladimir* on Feb 26, 2012 
10-летие Таганки -  * "Чужая колея"*

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by* rogovanova60* on Feb 28, 2012  Москва 1980 год. 
Когда вода всемирного потопа
Вернулась вновь в границы берегов,
Из пены уходящего потока
На берег тихо выбралась любовь
И растворилась в воздухе до срока,
А срока было сорок сороков. 
И чудаки - еще такие есть -
Вдыхают полной грудью эту смесь.
И ни наград не ждут, ни наказанья,
И, думая, что дышат просто так,
Они внезапно попадают в такт
Такого же неровного дыханья... 
Только чувству, словно кораблю,
Долго оставаться на плаву,
Прежде чем узнать, что "я люблю",-
То же, что дышу, или живу! 
И вдоволь будет странствий и скитаний,
Страна Любви - великая страна!
И с рыцарей своих для испытаний
Все строже станет спрашивать она.
Потребует разлук и расстояний,
Лишит покоя, отдыха и сна... 
Но вспять безумцев не поворотить,
Они уже согласны заплатить.
Любой ценой - и жизнью бы рискнули,
Чтобы не дать порвать, чтоб сохранить
Волшебную невидимую нить,
Которую меж ними протянули... 
Свежий ветер избранных пьянил,
С ног сбивал, из мертвых воскрешал,
Потому что, если не любил,
Значит, и не жил, и не дышал! 
Но многих захлебнувшихся любовью,
Не докричишься, сколько не зови...
Им счет ведут молва и пустословье,
Но этот счет замешан на крови.
А мы поставим свечи в изголовье
Погибшим от невиданной любви... 
Их голосам дано сливаться в такт,
И душам их дано бродить в цветах.
И вечностью дышать в одно дыханье,
И встретиться со вздохом на устах
На хрупких переправах и мостах,
На узких перекрестках мирозданья... 
Я поля влюбленным постелю,
Пусть поют во сне и наяву!
Я дышу - и значит, я люблю!
Я люблю - и, значит, я живу!

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by Priwieriedliwyj on May 14, 2011  Автор﻿  песни *Алексей Охрименко.*

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by rogovanova60 on Mar 4, 2012  
Запись - 1963г.  
Сгорели мы по недоразумению -
Он за растрату сел, а я - за Ксению,-
У нас любовь была, но мы рассталися:
Она кричала и сопротивлялася. 
На нас двоих нагрянула ЧК,
И вот теперь мы оба с ним зэка -
Зэка Васильев и Петров зэка. 
А в лагерях - не жизнь, а темень - тьмущая:
Кругом майданщики, кругом домушники,
Кругом ужасное к нам отношение
И очень странные поползновения. 
Ну а начальству наплевать - за что и как,-
Мы для начальства - те же самые зэка -
Зэка Васильев и Петров зэка. 
И вот решили мы - бежать нам хочется,
Не то всё это очень плохо кончится:
Нас каждый день мордуют уголовники,
И главный врач зовёт к себе в любовники. 
И вот - в бега решили мы, ну а пока
Мы оставалися всё теми же зэка -
Зэка Васильев и Петров зэка. 
Четыре года мы побег готовили -
Харчей три тонны мы наэкономили,
И нам с собою даже дал половничек
Один ужасно милый уголовничек. 
И вот ушли мы с ним в руке рука,-
Рукоплескали нашей дерзости зэка -
Зэка Петрову, Васильеву зэка. 
И вот - по тундре мы, как сиротиночки,-
Не по дороге все, а по тропиночке.
Куда мы шли - в Москву или в Монголию,-
Он знать не знал, паскуда, я - тем более. 
Я доказал ему, что запад - где закат,
Но было поздно: нас зацапала ЧК -
Зэка Петрова, Васильева зэка. 
Потом - приказ про нашего полковника:
Что он поймал двух крупных уголовников,-
Ему за нас - и деньги, и два ордена,
А он от радости всё бил по морде нас. 
Нам после этого прибавили срока,
И вот теперь мы - те же самые зэка -
Зэка Васильев и Петров зэка.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWplaZlmtH8    *Маски  * Смеюсь навзрыд, как у кривых зеркал,
Меня, должно быть, ловко разыграли:
Крючки носов и до ушей оскал —
Как на венецианском карнавале! 
Вокруг меня смыкается кольцо,
Меня хватают, вовлекают в пляску.
Так-так, моё нормальное лицо
Все, вероятно, приняли за маску. 
Петарды, конфетти... Но всё не так!
И маски на меня глядят с укором, 
Они кричат, что я опять не в такт,
Что наступаю на ноги партнёрам. 
Что делать мне — бежать, да поскорей?
А может, вместе с ними веселиться?..
Надеюсь я — под масками зверей
Бывают человеческие лица. 
Все в масках, в париках — все как один, 
Кто — сказочен, а кто — литературен...
Сосед мой слева — грустный арлекин,
Другой — палач, а каждый третий — дурень. 
Один — себя старался обелить,
Другой — лицо скрывает от огласки,
А кто — уже не в силах отличить
Своё лицо от непременной маски. 
Я в хоровод вступаю, хохоча, 
И всё-таки мне неспокойно с ними:
А вдруг кому-то маска палача
Понравится — и он её не снимет? 
Вдруг арлекин навеки загрустит,
Любуясь сам своим лицом печальным;
Что, если дурень свой дурацкий вид
Так и забудет на лице нормальном?! 
За масками гоняюсь по пятам,
Но ни одну не попрошу открыться:
Что, если маски сброшены, а там —
Всё те же полумаски-полулица? 
Как доброго лица не прозевать,
Как честных отличить наверняка мне? 
Все научились маски надевать,
Чтоб не разбить своё лицо о камни. 
Я в тайну масок всё-таки проник, 
Уверен я, что мой анализ точен,
Что маски равнодушья у иных —
Защита от плевков и от пощёчин.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *2012webgroup* on Mar 7, 2012     *На братских могилах*

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *2012webgroup* on Mar 7, 2012

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by rogovanova60 on Mar 10, 2012 
Москва 25 июня 1965г. 
Хоть бы - облачко, хоть бы - тучка
В этот год на моем горизонте,-
Но однажды я встретил попутчика -
Расскажу вам о нем, знакомьтесь. 
Он спросил: "Вам куда?" - "До Вологды",
"Ну, до Вологды - это полбеды". 
Чемодан мой от водки ломится -
Предложил я, как полагается:
"Может, выпить нам - познакомиться,-
Поглядим, кто быстрей сломается!.." 
Он сказал: "Вылезать нам в Вологде,
Ну, а Вологда - это вона где!.." 
Я не помню, кто первый сломался,-
Помню, он подливал, поддакивал,-
Мой язык, как шнурок, развязался -
Я кого-то ругал, оплакивал... 
И проснулся я в городе Вологде,
Но - убей меня - не припомню где. 
А потом мне пришили дельце
По статье Уголовного кодекса,-
Успокоили: "Все перемелется",-
Дали срок - не дали опомниться. 
И остался я городе Вологде,
Ну а Вологда - это вона где!.. 
Пятьдесят восьмую дают статью -
Говорят: "Ничего, вы так молоды..."
Если б знал я, с кем еду, с кем водку пью,-
Он бы хрен доехал до Вологды! 
Он живет себе в городе Вологде,
А я - на Севере, а Север - вона где! 
...Все обиды мои - годы стерли,
Но живу я теперь, как в наручниках:
Мне до боли, до кома в горле
Надо встретить того попутчика! 
Но живет он в городе Вологде,
А я - на Севере, а Север - вона где!.. 
1965.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by* rogovanova60* on Mar 13, 2012  *Цыганка с картами дорога дальняя*
Дорога дальняя казенный дом
Быть может старая тюрьма центральная
Меня мальчишечку по новой ждет
Быть может старая тюрьма центральная
Меня мальчишечку по новой ждет
Таганка все ночи полные огня
Таганка за что сгубила ты меня
Таганка я твой навеки арестант
Погибли сила и талант в твоих стенах
Таганка я твой навеки арестант
Погибли сила и талант в твоих стенах
Я знаю милая больше не встретимся
Дороги разные нам суждены
Опять по пятницам пойдут свидания
И слезы горькие моей родни
Опять по пятницам пойдут свидания
И слезы горькие моей родни
Таганка все ночи полные огня
Таганка за что сгубила ты меня
Таганка я твой навеки арестант
Погибли сила и талант в твоих стенах
Таганка я твой навеки арестант
Погибли сила и талант в твоих стенах
Таганка я твой навеки арестант
Погибли сила и талант в твоих стенах
Таганка я твой навеки арестант
Погибли сила и талант в твоих стенах
1968г

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Mar 14, 2012 
16 июля 1970г. На дому у Петра Ефремовича Тодоровского. 
Грязь сегодня еще непролазней,
Сверху мразь, словно бог без штанов,-
К черту дождь - у охотников праздник:
Им сегодня стрелять кабанов. 
Били в ведра и гнали к болоту,
Вытирали промокшие лбы,
Презирали лесов позолоту,
Поклоняясь азарту пальбы. 
Егерей за кровожадность не пинайте,
Вы охотников носите на руках,-
Любим мы кабанье мясо в карбонате,
Обожаем кабанов в окороках. 
Кабанов не тревожила дума:
Почему и за что, как в плену,-
Кабаны убегали от шума,
Чтоб навек обрести тишину. 
Вылетали из ружей жаканы,
Без разбору разя, наугад,-
Будто радостно бил в барабаны
Боевой пионерский отряд. 
Егерей за кровожадность не пинайте,
Вы охотников носите на руках,-
Любим мы кабанье мясо в карбонате,
Обожаем кабанов в окороках. 
Шум, костер и тушенка из банок,
И "охотничья" водка - на стол.
Только полз присмиревший подранок,
Завороженно глядя на ствол. 
А потом - спирт плескался в канистре,
Спал азарт, будто выигран бой:
Снес подранку полчерепа выстрел -
И рога протрубили отбой. 
Егерей за кровожадность не пинайте,
Вы охотников носите на руках,-
Любим мы кабанье мясо в карбонате,
Обожаем кабанов в окороках. 
1969.

----------


## Lampada

Прошлое пусть останется только здесь, в Музее древностей.
Люди постепенно привыкают к чудесам.
Время наступает такое, что каждому - по потребности...
А у меня потребность - всё вернуть по адресам. 
 Вот она, собственность разных людей!
Вещи, как вы сохранились!
Я эту собственность сделал своей,
Но.. времена изменились
Навсегда, навсегда! 
 Прошлое пусть останется только здесь, в Музее древностей.
Люди постепенно привыкают к чудесам.
Время наступает такое, что каждому - по потребности...
А у меня потребность - всё  вернуть по адресам. 
Хватит гоняться за мной по пятам,
Мрачное напоминание!
Хватит с меня! Ты задержишься там,
В этой приятной компании
Насовсем, насовсем.  
Прошлое пусть останется только здесь, в Музее древностей.
Люди постепенно привыкают к чудесам.
Время наступает такое, что каждому - по потребности...
А у меня потребность - всё вернуть по адресам. 
Ты приходил, чтобы сбить с меня спесь,
Шёл к своей гибели прямо...
Я ухожу, ты останешься здесь -
Место твоё среди хлама
Навсегда, навсегда!  
1966, июнь.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by Poenari1969 on Mar 15, 2012  
Едешь ли в поезде, в автомобиле,
Или гуляешь, хлебнувши винца,-
При современном машинном обилье
Трудно по жизни пройти до конца. 
Вот вам авария: в Замоскворечье
Трое везли хоронить одного,-
Все, и шофер, получили увечья,
Только который в гробу - ничего. 
Бабы по найму рыдали сквозь зубы,
Дьякон - и тот верхней ноты не брал,
Громко фальшивили медные трубы,-
Только который в гробу - не соврал. 
Бывший начальник - и тайный разбойник -
В лоб лобызал и брезгливо плевал,
Все приложились,- а скромный покойник
Так никого и не поцеловал. 
Но грянул гром - ничего не попишешь,
Силам природы на речи плевать,-
Все побежали под плиты и крыши,-
Только покойник не стал убегать. 
Что ему дождь - от него не убудет,-
Вот у живущих - закалка не та.
Ну, а покойники, бывшие люди,-
Смелые люди и нам не чета. 
Как ни спеши, тебя опережает
Клейкий ярлык, как отметка на лбу,-
А ничего тебе не угрожает,
Только когда ты в дубовом гробу. 
Можно в отдельный, а можно и в общий -
Мертвых квартирный вопрос не берет,-
Вот молодец этот самый - усопший -
Вовсе не требует лишних хлопот. 
В царстве теней - в этом обществе строгом -
Нет ни опасностей, нет ни тревог,-
Ну, а у нас - все мы ходим под богом,
Только которым в гробу - ничего. 
Слышу упрек: "Он покойников славит!"
Нет, я в обиде на злую судьбу:
Всех нас когда-нибудь кто-то задавит,-
За исключением тех, кто в гробу.  
1970

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Mar 17, 2012  
Рим 9 июля 1979г. 
Сам виноват - и слезы лью,
И охаю -
Попал в чужую колею
Глубокую.
Я цели намечал свои
На выбор сам,
А вот теперь из колеи
Не выбраться. 
Крутые скользкие края
Имеет эта колея. 
Я кляну проложивших ее,-
Скоро лопнет терпенье мое,
И склоняю как школьник плохой,
Колею - в колее, с колеей... 
Но почему неймется мне?
Нахальный я!
Условья, в общем, в колее
Нормальные.
Никто не стукнет, не притрет -
Не жалуйся.
Захочешь двигаться вперед?
Пожалуйста. 
Отказа нет в еде-питье
В уютной этой колее, 
И я живо себя убедил -
Не один я в нее угодил.
Так держать! Колесо в колесе!
И доеду туда, куда все. 
Вот кто-то крикнул сам не свой:
- А ну, пусти! -
И начал спорить с колеей
По глупости.
Он в споре сжег запас до дна
Тепла души,
И полетели клапана
И вкладыши. 
Но покорежил он края,
И шире стала колея. 
Вдруг его обрывается след -
Чудака оттащили в кювет,
Чтоб не мог он нам, задним, мешать
По чужой колее проезжать. 
Вот и ко мне пришла беда -
Стартер заел.
Теперь уж это не езда,
А ерзанье.
И надо б выйти, подтолкнуть,
Но прыти нет -
Авось подъедет кто-нибудь -
И вытянет... 
Напрасно жду подмоги я,-
Чужая эта колея. 
Расплеваться бы глиной и ржой
С колеей этой самой чужой,-
Тем, что я ее сам углубил,
Я у задних надежду убил. 
Прошиб меня холодный пот
До косточки,
И я прошелся чуть вперед
По досточке.
Гляжу - размыли край ручьи
Весенние,
Там выезд есть из колеи -
Спасение! 
Я грязью из-под шин плюю
В чужую эту колею. 
Эй, вы, задние! Делай, как я.
Это значит - не надо за мной.
Колея эта - только моя!
Выбирайтесь своей колеей. 
1973.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by* YurchenkoElena* on Mar 22, 2012  
Клип-шутка.      *Счётчик щёлкает  Твердил он нам: "Она моя",*
Да ты смеёшься, друг, да ты смеёшься,
Уйди, пацан, ты очень пьян
А то нарвёшься, друг, гляди, нарвёшься. 
А он кричал: "Теперь мне все равно,
Садись в такси, поехали кататься,
Пусть счётчик щелкает, пусть, все равно
В конце пути придётся рассчитаться". 
Не жалко мне таких парней,
"Ты от греха уйди", - твержу я снова,
А он ко мне и всё о ней,
"А ну ни слова, гад, гляди, ни слова". 
Ударила в виски мне кровь с вином
И так же, продолжая улыбаться,
Ему сказал я тихо: "Все равно,
В конце пути придётся рассчитаться". 
К слезам я глух и к просьбам глух,
В охоту драка мне, ох, как в охоту.
И хочешь, друг, не хочешь, друг,
Плати по счёту, друг, плати по счёту. 
А жизнь мелькает, как в цветном кино,
Мне хорошо, мне хочется смеяться.
Пусть счётчик щёлкает, пусть, все равно
В конце пути придётся рассчитаться.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by sacsa1980 on Dec 30, 2011  
г. Грозный  
4 октября 1978 год. 
Съемка для программы "Телевизионная гостиная"

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Mar 23, 2012  
Через 10 лет всё так же... Высоцкий - Я с некоторых пор боюсь полётов - YouTube  *Еще бы - не бояться мне полетов,* Когда начальник мой Е. Б. Изотов,
Всегда в больное колет как игла.
"Эх, - говорит,- салага!
У них и то в Чикаго
Три дня назад авария была!.." 
Хотя бы сплюнул, все же люди - братья,
И мы вдвоем и не под кумачом,-
Но знает, черт, что я для предприятья
Ну хоть куда, хоть как и хоть на чем! 
Мне не страшно, я навеселе,-
Чтоб по трапу пройти не моргнув,
Тренируюсь уже на земле
Туго-натуго пояс стянув. 
Но, слава богу, я не вылетаю -
В аэропорте время коротаю
Еще с одним таким же - побратим,-
Мы пьем седьмую за день
За то, что все мы сядем,
И может быть - туда, куда летим. 
Пусть в ресторане не дают на вынос,
Там радио молчит - там благодать,-
Вбежит швейцар и рявкнет: "Кто на Вильнюс!..
Спокойно продолжайте выпивать!" 
Мне летать - острый нож и петля:
Ни привстать, ни поесть, ни курнуть,
И еще - безопасности для -
Должен я сам себя пристегнуть! 
Я к автомату - в нем ума палата -
Стою и улыбаюсь глуповато:
Такое мне поведал автомат!..
Невероятно, - в Ейске -
Уже по-европейски:
Свобода слова, - если это мат. 
Мой умный друг к полудню стал ломаться -
Уже наряд милиции ведут:
Он гнул винты у "ИЛа-18"
И требовал немедля парашют. 
Я приятеля стал вразумлять:
"Паша, Пашенька, Паша, Пашут.
Если нам по чуть-чуть добавлять,
То на кой тебе шут парашют!.." 
Друг рассказал - такие врать не станут:
Сидел он раз, ремнями не затянут,
Вдруг - взрыв! А он и к этому готов:
И тут нашел лазейку -
Расправил телогрейку
И приземлился в клумбу от цветов... 
Мой вылет объявили, что ли? Я бы
Чуть подремал, чуть-чуть - теперь меня не поднимай!
Но слышу: "Пассажиры за ноябрь!
Ваш вылет переносится на май!" 
Считайте меня полным идиотом,
Но я б и там летел Аэрофлотом:
У них - гуд бай - и в небо, хошь не хошь.
А тут - сиди и грейся:
Всегда задержка рейса,-
Хоть день, а все же лишний проживешь! 
1979.

----------


## Lampada

*Ваганьково 25.07.10  * Андрей Барбашов  
Uploaded by *Art555Mc* on Mar 22, 2012

----------


## Lampada

*Притча о Правде и Лжи*  
Uploaded by Pustinnik25 on Mar 26, 2012   *Притча о Правде и Лжи  * _Посвящено Булату Окуджаве_  
Нежная Правда в красивых одеждах ходила, 
Принарядившись для сирых, блаженных калек, - 
Грубая Ложь эту Правду к себе заманила: 
Мол, оставайся-ка ты у меня на ночлег.  
И легковерная Правда спокойно уснула, 
Слюни пустила и разулыбалась во сне, - 
Хитрая Ложь на себя одеяло стянула, 
В Правду впилась - и осталась довольна вполне.  
И поднялась, и скроила ей рожу бульдожью: 
Баба как баба, и что ее ради радеть?! - 
Разницы нет никакой между Правдой и Ложью, 
Если, конечно, и ту и другую раздеть.  
Выплела ловко из кос золотистые ленты 
И прихватила одежды, примерив на глаз; 
Деньги взяла, и часы, и еще документы, - 
Сплюнула, грязно ругнулась - и вон подалась.  
Только к утру обнаружила Правда пропажу - 
И подивилась, себя оглядев делово: 
Кто-то уже, раздобыв где-то черную сажу, 
Вымазал чистую Правду, а так - ничего.  
Правда смеялась, когда в нее камни бросали: 
"Ложь это все, и на Лжи одеянье мое..." 
Двое блаженных калек протокол составляли 
И обзывали дурными словами её.  
(Стервой ругали её, и похуже чем стервой,  
Мазали глиной, спускали дворового пса... 
"Духу чтоб не было, - на километр сто первый 
Выселить, выслать за двадцать четыре часа!") *  
Тот протокол заключался обидной тирадой 
(Кстати, навесили Правде чужие дела): 
Дескать, какая-то мразь называется Правдой, 
Ну а сама - пропилась, проспалась догола.  
Голая Правда божилась, клялась и рыдала, 
Долго скиталась, болела, нуждалась в деньгах, - 
Грязная Ложь чистокровную лошадь украла - 
И ускакала на длинных и тонких ногах.  
Некий чудак и поныне за Правду воюет, - 
Правда, в речах его правды - на ломаный грош: 
"Чистая Правда со временем восторжествует, - 
Если проделает то же, что явная Ложь!"  
Часто разлив по сто семьдесят граммов на брата, 
Даже не знаешь, куда на ночлег попадёшь. 
Могут раздеть, - это чистая правда, ребята, - 
Глядь - а штаны твои носит коварная Ложь. 
Глядь - на часы твои смотрит коварная Ложь. 
Глядь - а конём твоим правит коварная Ложь. 
* Не спето.
_________________________________________________ The story of the Truth and the Lie 
Translation by Alec Vagapov 
Delicate Truth, all dressed up, had a beautiful bearing, 
Smartening herself up for cripples and wrenches and freaks. 
Lie tricked the Truth into visiting her at her dwelling 
Telling her that she could stay for the night, or for weeks.  
Gullible Truth fell asleep with no bad premonition, 
Slack'ning, she broke into frivolous smiles in her dream. 
Rough Lie pulled up to herself all the blanket and cushion, 
Driving her sting through the Truth she was pleased, it would seem.  
Then she got up, and she pulled her a bulldog's face rudely, 
She 's only a woman, so why should she bother at all? 
There is no diff'rence between Truth and Lie, absolutely, 
(certainly, if you can strip them to swallow them whole)...  
Then she untwisted the beautiful band from her hair, 
Then grabbed some shoes and some clothes taking measures by sight, 
took all the money, the watch and the documents, too, lying there, 
swore like a fishwife, spit out and then took to flight.  
Only at daybreak the Truth had discovered the loss and, 
taking a look in the mirror, she stood in surprise: 
someone had daubed her with soot, she looked dirty and glossy, 
but on the whole, she believed, she was looking all right.  
When she was beaten and stoned Truth would laugh in their faces. 
"She has my clothes on. She lies. I reject all the blames ..." 
Two freaks wer' taking the minute. They weren't very gracious, 
scolding her angrily, shouting and calling her names,  
calling her "wicked" and saying "she's worse than just wicked", 
setting a dog at her, smearing all over with mud... 
shouting: "She's got to be exiled, kicked out, evicted, 
twenty four hours will be sufficient for that!"  
They wound up with a long angry scolding conclusion 
(having imputed additional crimes to the Truth): 
"She took the name of the “Truth”, for the sake of confusion, 
while she had swapped all her things for indulgence and booze".  
Genuine Truth wept and sobbed, swore by God and by honour, 
wondering, going through poverty, illness, what not. 
Dirty Lie'd stolen a thoroughbred horse from the owner, 
and she set off at a gallop before she got caught.  
There is a crank that still fights for the truth with persistence, 
though there is little of truth in what truth-seeker says. 
"Truth will undoubtedly triumph one day if, for instance, 
she plays the treacherous tricks as the lie always plays…"  
Sitting at table with friends, drinking wine or whatever, 
you never know if you'll manage to really get by. 
You'll be relieved of your clothing, as sure as ever. 
Look at your trousers worn by insidious Lie. 
Look at your watch on the wrist of insidious Lie. 
Look at your horse ridden by the insidious Lie.
________________________________________   A parable about truth  
Delicate Truth once went walking in lovely apparel,
Spruced up to gladden the grey, crazy invalids’ sight;
Crude Falsity thought she’d get this Truth over a barrel;
She asked her: "Why don’t you stay at my place for the night?" 
Thus with a heart full of trust Truth quite happily dozed off,
Blew little bubbles and smiled to herself as she dreamt;
Falsity cunningly crept in and snatched her bedclothes off;
Sinking her teeth into Truth she grew fully content. 
Then she got up and she screwed her mug into a bulldog’s:
"She’s just a woman, so why should she make people care?"
There is no difference at all between Truth and a falsehood -
With the proviso, of course, that they’re both of them bare. 
Next she picked ribbons of gold from Truth’s plaits with no effort,
Grabbed all her clothes, which she held up and measured by eye,
Took all her money, her watch and, yes, even her passport,
Swore like a trooper and spat as she waved her goodbye. 
Only come morning did Truth see her things had been taken;
Looking herself up and down she was baffled and stunned;
Someone had somewhere got hold of some soot - it was caked on
All over pure, spotless Truth, but no harm had been done. 
Truth only laughed when the stones people threw at her caught her:
"Falsity’s done this, and Falsity’s got my clothes too!"
Two crazy invalids wrote down some notes to report her,
Shouting out all of the bad names the pair of them knew. 
Calling her "trollop" and worse, they set out to mistreat her,
Set loose the chained dog and said as they rubbed her with clay:
"Don’t let her within one hundred and one kilometres;
Make sure in twenty-four hours she’s been sent away." 
That report ended in words full of poison and malice
(Also they pinned lots of crimes on her they couldn’t solve):
"Some piece of filth’s making out that she’s Truth when the fact is
She’s just a drunk who’s slept rough till her clothes have dissolved." 
Naked Truth sobbed as she called upon God as her witness,
Ailed for a long time and wandered the earth in dire need,
While dirty Falsity, having made horse theft her business,
Skipped on the long, dainty legs of a pure-blooded steed. 
Rubbing along with an obvious lie’s not that tough now;
Looking at Truth hurt their eyes and made people annoyed.
Still uncorrupted, Truth this very day roams the rough ground;
Due to her nakedness, people she tries to avoid. 
Maybe some odd type might still try to battle Truth’s corner,
Though in all truth there’s a fig’s worth of truth in his speech;
Unadorned Truth will eventually sweep all before her -
If she can walk in the shoes of bare-faced Falsity. 
Often you’ll pour out a hundred and seventy gram-sized
Glasses for all when you’re not sure where you’re going to sleep;
They can undress you and that is the pure, naked truth, guys:
Look who’s now wearing your trousers, it’s base Falsity;
Look who’s perusing your watch now, it’s base Falsity;
Look who’s controlling your horse now, it’s base Falsity. 
© Margaret & Stas Porokhnya. Translation, 2007
_____________________________________  A Parable of Truth and Lie  
Truth walked the earth once in fine clothes - which she used to wear
Only to please all the poor and the cripples in their plight.
Crude Lie decoyed tender Truth one night into her lair,
Telling her, Why don’t you stay at my place overnight? 
Gullible Truth went to bed and slept quietly and soundly,
Dribbling saliva, and smiling a radiant smile.
Crude Lie first hogged all the blankets and then started sucking
At Truth’s lifeblood, feeling as pleased as Punch all the while. 
Then she rose swiftly and made a crude face at the other:
Ha! Just a dame! What’s so special about this damn bitch?
Truth or Lie, there is no difference at all, whatever -
If you undress them, of course - you can’t tell which is which. 
Then golden ribbons she nimbly pulled out of the tresses.
Put on the dress and the shoes that the other one wore,
Picked up the money, the watch and the papers, with curses
Spat on the floor, coarsely swore, and skipped out of the door. 
Truth in the morning woke up, and her losses discovered,
And felt amused as she looked at herself in the light:
Somebody’d got hold of soot and her body had covered
In dirty streaks, but the rest - more or less - looked all right. 
Truth merely laughed when they stoned her, and told those dense people:
"These are all lies, and the fine clothes Lie’s wearing are mine."
But a report was made out by a couple of cripples
Who called her all the bad names they could think of, the swine. 
They called her bitch, and much worse; and with jeers and with howls
She was all tarred, and then baited with dogs by the hoods.
"Get lost, and stay lost!" They gave her just twenty- four hours
In which to pack and get out of the city for good. 
That report ended in brazen-faced, impudent slander
(Jobs done by others were pinned on the poor Truth, to boot):
This bum who called herself Truth, they wrote, went on a bender,
Hocked all her clothes to get booze, and was found in the nude. 
How pure Truth pleaded, sobbed and swore by all that is holy!
Knocking all over the world, she was broke and in pain.
One dark night, Dirty Lie stole a fast, thoroughbred filly
And rode away with a whoop of delight and disdain.  
A certain crank tried to vindicate Truth - he’s still trying.
True, there’s no truth in his speeches - they’re cunning and sly:
"Time will come, brothers, when Truth will be certain to triumph -
Always provided it acts in the same way as Lie." 
Often, when you split a bottle of booze with two others1,
You don’t know where you will spend the night, with whom or why.
You can be picked clean - I swear it’s the purest truth, brothers -
Look - those are your trousers, stolen by insidious Lie.
Look - that is your watch, now worn by insidious Lie.
Look - that is your horse that carries insidious Lie!   
1 Vysоtsky refers here to the accepted way of dealing with vodka: a bottle (half a litre) is poured into three glasses which are downed at a draught. In the drinking circles, the system is known as "for three" (na troikh).  
© Sergei Roy. Translation, 1990

----------


## Lampada

*Книжные дети* 
Uploaded by *Mr32151* on Mar 26, 2012

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *Fufel008* on Mar 31, 2012   _Использованы фильмы золотого века Голливуда: "Королева пиратов" и "Пират и принцесса"._

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *operator1953* on Apr 4, 2012   
Гололед на земле, гололед, 
Целый год напролет гололед, 
Будто нет ни весны ни лета. 
Чем-то скользким покрыта планета, 
Люди, падая бьются об лед, 
Гололед на земле, гололед, 
Целый год напролет гололед.  
Даже если планету в облет, 
Не касаясь планеты ногами, 
То один, то другой упадет, 
И затопчут его сапогами.  
Гололед на земле, гололед, 
Целый год напролет гололед, 
Гололед на земле, гололед, 
Будто нет ни весны, ни лета. 
Чем-то скользким планета одета, 
Люди, падая бьются об лед, 
Гололед на земле, гололед.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *rogovanova60* on Apr 3, 2012  
Концерт в Северодонецке 1978 г.  *Песня про Козла отпущения* 
В заповеднике (вот в каком - забыл)
Жил да был Козел - роги длинные,-
Хоть с волками жил - не по-волчьи выл -
Блеял песенки, да все козлиные. 
И пощипывал он травку, и нагуливал бока,
Не услышишь от него худого слова,-
Толку было с него, правда, как с козла молока,
Но вреда, однако, тоже - никакого. 
Жил на выпасе, возле озерка,
Не вторгаясь в чужие владения,-
Но заметили скромного Козлика
И избрали в козлы отпущения! 
Например, Медведь - баламут и плут -
Обхамит кого-нибудь по-медвежьему,-
Враз Козла найдут, приведут и бьют:
По рогам ему и промеж ему... 
Не противился он, серенький, насилию со злом,
А сносил побои весело и гордо.
Сам Медведь сказал: "Робяты, я горжусь Козлом -
Героическая личность, козья морда!" 
Берегли Козла как наследника,-
Вышло даже в лесу запрещение
С территории заповедника
Отпускать Козла отпущения. 
А Козел себе все скакал козлом,
Но пошаливать он стал втихимолочку:
Как-то бороду завязал узлом -
Из кустов назвал Волка сволочью. 
А когда очередное отпущенье получал -
Все за то, что волки лишку откусили,-
Он, как будто бы случайно, по-медвежьи зарычал,-
Но внимания тогда не обратили. 
Пока хищники меж собой дрались,
В заповеднике крепло мнение,
Что дороже всех медведей и лис -
Дорогой Козел отпущения! 
Услыхал Козел - да и стал таков:
"Эй, вы, бурые,- кричит,- эй вы, пегие!
Отниму у вас рацион волков
И медвежие привилегии! 
Покажу вам "козью морду" настоящую в лесу,
Распишу туда-сюда по трафарету,-
Всех на роги намотаю и по кочкам разнесу,
И ославлю по всему по белу свету! 
Не один из вас будет землю жрать,
Все подохнете без прощения,-
Отпускать грехи кому - это мне решать:
Это я - Козел отпущения!" 
...В заповеднике (вот в каком забыл)
Правит бал Козел не по-прежнему:
Он с волками жил - и по-волчьи взвыл,-
И орет теперь по-медвежьему. 
1973.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *Poenari1969* on Apr 6, 2012   *Высота*
Вцепились они в высоту, как в свое.
Огонь минометный, шквальный.
А мы все лезли толпой на нее -
Как на буфет вокзальный. 
И крики "Ура!" застывали во рту,
Когда мы пули глотали.
Семь раз занимали мы ту высоту,
Семь раз мы ее оставляли. 
И снова в атаку не хочется всем,
Земля - как горелая каша.
В восьмой раз возьмем мы ее насовсем -
Свое возьмем, кровное, наше. 
А можно, ее стороной обойти.
И что мы к ней прицепились?!
Но, видно, уж точно все судьбы-пути
На этой высотке скрестились. 
Вцепились они в высоту, как в свое.
Огонь минометный, шквальный
А мы все лезли толпой на нее -
Как на буфет вокзальный.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 11, 2012 by *lavriccat2011*   *ПРО ЛЮБОВЬ В ЭПОХУ ВОЗРОЖДЕНИЯ*. 
Может быть, выпив поллитру,
Некий художник от бед
Встретил чужую палитру
И посторонний мольберт. 
Дело теперь за немногим -
Нужно натуры живой,-
Глядь - симпатичные ноги
С гордой идут головой. 
Он подбегает к Венере:
"Знаешь ли ты, говорят 
- Данте к своей Алигьери
Запросто шастает в ад! 
Ада с тобой нам не надо -
Холодно в царстве теней...
Кличут меня Леонардо.
Так раздевайся скорей! 
Я тебя - даже нагую -
Действием не оскорблю,-
Дай я тебя нарисую
Или из глины слеплю!" 
Но отвечала сестричка:
"Как же вам не ай-яй-яй!
Честная я католичка -
И не согласная я! 
Вот испохабились нынче -
Так и таскают в постель!
Ишь - Леонардо да Винчи -
Тоже какой Рафаэль! 
Я не привыкла без чувства -
Не соглашуся ни в жисть!
Мало что ты - для искусства,-
Сперва давай-ка женись! 
Там и разденемся в  cпальной -
Как у людей повелось...
Мало что ты - гениальный! -
Мы не глупее небось!" 
"Так у меня ж - вдохновенье, -
Можно сказать, что экстаз!" -
Крикнул художник в волненье...
Свадьбу сыграли на раз. 
...Женщину с самого низа
Встретил я раз в темноте, -
Это была Монна Лиза -
В точности как на холсте. 
Бывшим подругам в Сорренто
Хвасталась эта змея:
"Ловко я интеллигента
Заполучила в мужья!.." 
Вкалывал он больше года -
Весь этот длительный срок
Все ухмылялась Джоконда:
Мол, дурачок, дурачок! 
...В песне разгадка дается
Тайны улыбки, а в ней -
Женское племя смеется
Над простодушьем мужей! 
1969.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 8, 2012 by *Fufel008*   
"Был развеселый розовый восход" или "Пиратская"  _Использованы кадры из фильма "Пираты". (реж. Р. Полански. гл. 
ролях: Уолтер Джон Маттоу (1920-2000), Крис Кемпион, Шарлотта Льюис)_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Наши души купались в весне... 
Романс * 
Published on Apr 19, 2012 by YurchenkoElena  
Из кинофильма "Опасные гастроли" ( 1969 г.).   
Наши души купались в весне,
Наши головы были в огне. 
И печаль, с ней и боль — далеки,
И казалось — не будет тоски. 
Ну а теперь — хоть саван ей готовь, —
Смеюсь сквозь слёзы я и плачу без причины.
Вам вечным холодом и льдом сковало кровь
От страха жить и от предчувствия кончины. 
Понял я — больше песен не петь,
Понял я — больше снов не смотреть.
Дни тянулись *и* нитями лжи,
С нею были одни миражи. 
Я жгу остатки праздничных одежд,
Я струны рву, освобождаясь от дурмана, —
Мне не служить рабом у призрачных надежд,
Не поклоняться больше идолам обмана!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YZiGXsSlB0      *Удар, удар, ещё удар... (редкая запись!) * Published on Apr 28, 2012 by *rogovanova60 *   *Во время встречи по боксу*  
Удар, удар, еще удар, опять удар - и вот
Борис Евсеев (Краснодар) проводит апперкот.
Вот он прижал меня в углу, вот я едва ушел,
Вот - апперкот, я на полу, и мне нехорошо. 
   И думал противник, мне челюсть кроша:
   "И жить хорошо, и жизнь хороша!" 
При счете "семь" я все лежу, рыдают землячки.
Встаю, ныряю, ухожу, и мне идут очки.
Неправда, будто бы к концу я силы берегу, -
Бить человека по лицу я просто не могу. 
   И думал противник, мне челюсть кроша:
   "И жить хорошо, и жизнь хороша!" 
В трибунах свист, в трибунах вой: - Ату его, он трус!...-
Евсеев лезет в ближний бой, а я не поддаюсь.
Но он пролез, он сибиряк, настырные они,
И я сказал ему: "Дурак, устал ведь, отдохни!". 
   Но думал Евсеев, в лицо мне дыша:
   "И жить хорошо, и жизнь хороша!" 
А он всё бьёт здоровый чёрт, ему бы в МВД,
Ведь бокс не драка, это - спорт отважных и т.д.
Вот он ударил раз-два-три, упал, лишился сил
Мне руку поднял рефери, которой я не бил. 
И думал противник, что жизнь хороша,
Кому хороша, а кому ни шишa

----------


## Lampada

*На смерть Высоцкого*    Автор Долина Вероника                            Поль Мориа, уймите скрипки!
К чему нагрузки?
Его натруженные хрипы -
Не по-французски. 
Пока строка как уголь жжётся -
Пластинка трётся.
Пусть помолчит, побережётся -
Не то сорвётся.         
Всадник утренний проскачет,        
Близкой боли не тая,        
Чья-то женщина заплачет,        
Вероятно, не твоя.         
Лик печальный, голос дальний -        
До небес подать рукой.        
До свиданья, до свиданья,        
До свиданья, дорогой. 
А кто-то Гамлета играет,
Над кем не каплет.
И новый Гамлет умирает
 -Прощайте, Гамлет! 
Но вот и публика стихает,
Как будто чует.
Пусть помолчит, не выдыхает -
Его минует.         
По таганским венам узким        
Изливается Москва.        
А вдова с лицом французским -        
Будет много лет жива.         
Вон газетчик иностранный        
Дико крутит головой.        
Кто-то странный, кто-то пьяный,        
Кто-то сам - полуживой. 
Усни спокойно, мой сыночек, -
Никто не плачет.
О, этот мир для одиночек
Так много значит!         
Переулочек глубокий -        
Нету близкого лица.        
Одинокий, одинокий,        
Одинокий - до конца.  *1980*

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 1, 2012 by* rogovanova60* 
Концерт в Кёльне 5 апреля 1979г. 
Я любил и женщин и проказы:
Что ни день, то новая была,-
И ходили устные рассказы
Про мои любовные дела. 
И однажды как-то на дороге
Рядом с морем - с этим не шути -
Встретил я одну из очень многих
На моем на жизненном пути. 
А у ней - широкая натура,
А у ней - открытая душа,
А у ней - отличная фигура,-
А у меня в кармане - ни гроша. 
Ну а ей - в подарок нужно кольца;
Кабаки, духи из первых рук,-
А взамен - немного удовольствий
От ее сомнительных услуг. 
"Я тебе,- она сказала,- Вася,
Дорогое самое отдам!.."
Я сказал: "За сто рублей согласен,-
Если больше - с другом пополам!" 
Женщины - как очень злые кони:
Захрипит, закусит удила!..
Может, я чего-нибудь не понял,
Но она обиделась - ушла. 
...Через месяц улеглись волненья -
Через месяц вновь пришла она,-
У меня такое ощущенье,
Что ее устроила цена! 
1964.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 1, 2012 by W70off  
Использованы кадры фильма "Мама, не горюй"

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 4, 2012 by *Александр Сухановский*  
Концерт в Киеве 1971 года. Уникальная хроника.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 4, 2012 by W70off

----------


## Lampada

*Подборка видеонарезок.  1 час 32 минут*
Uploaded by *mNsergey* on Oct 12, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 5, 2012 by *rogovanova60* 
Ноябрь 1963 года
Москва /Хлебный переулок, д. 9, кв. 9/,
На дому у Андрея Донатовича Синявского и Марии Васильевны Розановой 
Запись осуществляла Мария Васильевна Розанова на магнитофон «Днепр-5».   *Имею ли я право быть космонавтом * …нормальный элементарный запой - так? Кончаю пить, прихожу в больницу, к врачу. Врач мне говорит: «У тебя расстройство вестибулярного аппарата!» Я говорю: «Как же это
может быть-то? Что, всё нормально, с неделю целую, вроде, пил - всё было нормально. Почему же расстройство-то?» Она говорит: «Расстройство вестибулярного аппарата!».
Я начинаю думать, - значит, у меня такая логика, - значит, так: у Титова внизу, когда… вернее, наверху, когда он в космосе был, тоже было расстройство вестибулярного аппарата. У меня расстройство - на Земле. Значит, я тоже имею право быть космонавтом! - правильно?
Прихожу, одним словом, значит, я опять к врачу, говорю: «Скажите пожалуйста, имею я право быть космонавтом?» Она говорит: «Не знаю, так сказать… Это - надо посоветоваться… с главными врачами, там, всё…». В общем одним словом, мы начали разговаривать с главным врачом и выяснили вопрос. Самое главное, что мы выяснили, что я… потому что у меня на Земле было расстройство вестибуля… а у него - наверху - так? Правильно? В общем, одним словом, получилось так, что я тоже имею право быть космонавтом! И… Я… Во мне шестьсот-то сидит всё время, каждый день - я просто шестьсот принимаю, так! Вот. И каждый день, когда у меня шестьсот грамм сидит, значит, я чувствую, что я могу быть космонавтом. Мы с Гагариным дружим, с Титовым дружим, они меня всё время зовут. И, значит, я уверен, просто наверняка, что я имею право быть космонавтом! И я точно буду им - я просто обещаю вам, товарищи!   … Однажды, это самое… П… Я… Я щас точно не помню это время, но вероятней всего, в
третьем квaртале п… шестьдесят третьего года, перед са-а-амой моей поездкой - вот когда
я щас уезжал? - в Караганду, в Южно-Сахалинск - я пошёл в ВТО. Ну, сучары это страшные!
Это же, когда я прихожу в ВТО - значить, идёт страшная пьянка. Ну, мы с другом пришли,
начали пьянствовать там.
Сморю, приходят Юра Гагарин и Гера Титов, вдвоём. Чувствую - набраны! - на бровях,
просто-на, приходят! Как тока они пришли, им сразу же зало отдают целое, подставляют
стyлы, они, сука, садятся… Ну, я тоже космонавт - меня, значить, это тоже садя?т к столу…
И со мной - Норик. А он с ним - друг был, потому что он был космонавт-29.
Мы, короче говоря, сели за стол… Ну, что у нас стоит? Водка на столе, две бутылки.
А во мне-то шестьсот-то уже сидит, потому я уже… я уже перед этим набрался прилично.
Мне Юрка Гагарин говорит: «Вовка! Чё ты, сука, - говорит, - влачишь нищенское существование?
Давай, - говорит, - мы… мы тебя возьмём в космонавты. Говорит, - ты подходишь по весу,
по габаритам, ты в ракете совершенно спокойно будешь себя чувствовать. Скока ты весишь?»
- Я говорю: «Шестьдесят четыре килограмма». Он говорит: «Стока, скока и я! Давай, - говорит,
- к нам переходи!» Я говорю: «Ну что же, сука, как же я могу перейти, мне же надо испы…
испытания проходить!» - Он говорит: «Это ничего страшного. У нас, - говорит, - Норика
вот этого, который с тобой за столом сидит (Норик - это тот самый, ну, парнишка,
космонавт-29) - его, - говорит, - выгнали. Разжаловали. И мы, - говорит, - сейчас прям
едем на ипподром, - то есть, в смысле, на космодром, - и тут же моментально проходим
испытания. Ты будешь садиться в центрифигу, потом в бардокамере - ну, везде будешь
проходить испытания. Давай, - говорит, - щас поедем!» Ну, уже - все на бровях, а во мне
шестьсот-то сидит! - я говорю: «Конечно! Давай!» Гера Титов молчит, потому что он
- интеллигентный человек, понимаешь… Он… Что он мне может сказать? Господи! Вот, в
смысле - Высоцкий какой-то для него, не зна… А Юра Гагарин - прямо разгулялся, говорит:
«Поехали!» Я говорю: «Давай, это самое!..» - мы садимся в такси, едем на ипподром,
в смысле… ну, в смысле, на космодром.
Приезжаем туда. Меня сразу моментально сажают в бардокамеру, чтобы я там прос… Ну,
в смысле понижают давление до такой степени, что - просто невозможная вещь! Ежли тебе
понижают давление, предположим, там, до восьми атмосферов, ты уже можешь трупом быть.
Просто уже - труп типичный! И вот меня посадили в эту бардокамеру и стали понижать
давление. Страшное дело, как понизили! До такой степени - у мене даже ушами кровь пошла!
Я, вышел когда из бардокамеры, сказал: «Я, суки, больше ни одного испытания проходить
не буду! Ежели хотите, бе…» А во мне шестьсот-то сидит! Если б во мне не сидело шестьсот,
я бы уже помер бы давно, у меня же расширение сосудов!
Короче говоря, он говорит: «Теперь ты должен, сучара, Володька, в сурдокамеру садиться!»
Я говорю: «Что же, сурдокамера - это скока же времени?» - он говорит: «Это ничего страшного,
это, - говорит, - вас обманывают по радива! Ничего, - говорит, - мы не сидели по три месяца,
это всё ерунда, полная!» Говорит: «Посидишь три часа, если там выдержишь - всё нормально!»
Я сажусь в сурдокамеру. Ну, в сурдокамере - ничего не слышишь - абсолютно! - и за тобой в
глазочек наблюдает врач - представляешь?! Сижу в сурдокамере. Мне дали с собой томик
Есенина, томик Пушкина и томик Маяковского - ну, чтоб мне не скучно было. Потом, - смотри,
вот, представляешь? - сижу в кресле, в ко… скафандре - ну как все космонавты, это…
А Гагарин за мой наблюдает. Я-то чувствую на себе его взгляд, и причём - всю дорогу!..
А во мне шестьсот сидит! Представляешь? Сижу месяц, второй, третий. Через три месяца -
уже читать нечего. Скучно! - понимаешь? Я начинаю стучаться в дверь, говорю: «Суки,
вытаскивайте меня оттудова! Просто не могу!» - «Володя, ты, - говорит, - сука,
космонавт-29, должен двести девяносто дней там сидеть…» Я сказал так: «Щас покончу жизнь
самоубийством, и будет мировой скандал! Американцы наверняка напишут в «Лайфе» - в журнале.
Напишут про меня, скажут - вот, погиб смертью храбрых». Короче говоря, они меня выпускают
- ну, три месяца всё-таки, девяносто дней! - и говорят: «Володь, ты, - говорят, - прошёл
только пол… Ты не можешь уже двадцать девятым космонавтом быть, только четырнадцатым!»
Я говорю: «Ну, мне н… И на четырнадцатого-то - тоже согласен».
Последнее испытание - состояние невесомости. Подня?ли на воздух и начали делать -знаете,
эти самые… специальные, у них называются как-то - как у космонавтов? - горки! Горки!
Это - самая кривая специальная, параболическая. Короче говоря, мы по параболе летим, и
- чувствую, что я ничего не вешу - абсолютно, просто ни грамму! Ну, чувствую - летаю я,
летаю! Прихожу к лётчикам, значит, э… По потолку прихожу к лётчикам, говорю: «Вы что же,
суки, делаете? Скока же можно надо мной издеваться?» А во мне шестьсот-то сидит до сих пор,
я всё время под «шестьсот» нахожусь-то, юкирнoй! Он говорит: «Ну ладно, - говорит, - что же!»
- и приземляет самолёт. Приземляемся мы, я оттуда выхожу и говорю: «Знаете что, суки?
Летайте вы сами! Я летать не буду!» - и опять в ВТО пошёл. Во мне шестьсот сидит - добавил
двести грамм, и - спать. Всё. Ну, вот такое у меня было…
А если вас интересует вопрос насчёт Вальки Терешковой - могу сказать: было две женщины,
которые должны были лететь в космос. Одна, значит, была дублёрша - Валька Терешкова была
дублёрша, а вторая - Наташка, Разинкина Наташка - это была настоящая космонавтка, готовилась
она шесть лет-то!.. И она, сука, перед самым последним… перед полётом плохо очень спала.
А Валька Терешкова спокойно спала… И Вальку посадили в ракету, запузырили её туда наверх.
Когда, значит, та была в Египте, её спросили: «Что такое состояние невесомости?»
- она говорит: «Не знаю!» У меня подозрение, что она не летала, сука!  такое… А та, которая
летала… Ну, в общем, товарищи, я… я не могу больше ничего рассказывать вам, уже это
- секретные… э… сведения.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 7, 2012 by *rogovanova60*  
Ленинград - 6 июля 1968г. На дому у Михаила Викторовича Крыжановского.  
Всего лишь час дают на артобстрел. 
Всего лишь час пехоте передышки. 
Всего лишь час до самых главных дел: 
Кому — до ордена, ну, а кому — до «вышки».  
За этот час не пишем ни строки. 
Молись богам войны — артиллеристам! 
Ведь мы ж не просто так, мы — штрафники. 
Нам не писать: «Считайте коммунистом».  
Перед атакой — водку? Вот мура! 
Свое отпили мы еще в гражданку. 
Поэтому мы не кричим «ура!», 
Со смертью мы играемся в молчанку.  
У штрафников один закон, один конец — 
Коли-руби фашистского бродягу! 
И если не поймаешь в грудь свинец, 
Медаль на грудь поймаешь «За отвагу».  
Ты бей штыком, а лучше бей рукой — 
Оно надежней, да оно и тише. 
И ежели останешься живой, 
Гуляй, рванина, от рубля и выше!  
Считает враг — морально мы слабы. 
За ним и лес, и города сожжены. 
Вы лучше лес рубите на гробы — 
В прорыв идут штрафные батальоны!  
Вот шесть ноль-ноль, и вот сейчас — обстрел. 
Ну, бог войны! Давай — без передышки! 
Всего лишь час до самых главных дел: 
Кому — до ордена, а большинству — до «вышки». 
1964

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Published on May 9, 2012 by rogovanova60  
Запись 1966-1968г 
Возле города Пекина
Ходят-бродят хунвейбины,
И старинные картины
Ищут-рыщут хунвейбины,-
И не то чтоб хунвейбины
Любят статуи, картины:
Вместо статуй будут урны
"Революции культурной". 
И ведь главное, знаю отлично я,
Как они произносятся,-
Но что-то весьма неприличное
На язык ко мне просится:
Хун-вей-бины... 
Вот придумал им забаву
Ихний вождь товарищ Мао:
Не ходите, дети, в школу -
Приходите бить крамолу!
И не то чтоб эти детки
Были вовсе малолетки,-
Изрубили эти детки
Очень многих на котлетки! 
И ведь главное, знаю отлично я,
Как они произносятся,-
Но что-то весьма неприличное
На язык ко мне просится:
Хун-вей-бины... 
Вот немного посидели,
А теперь похулиганим -
Что-то тихо, в самом деле,-
Думал Мао с Ляо Бянем,-
Чем еще уконтрапупишь
Мировую атмосферу:
Вот еще покажем крупный кукиш
США и СССРу! 
И ведь главное, знаю отлично я,
Как они произносятся,-
Но что-то весьма неприличное
На язык ко мне просится:
Хун-вей-бины... 
1966.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 9, 2012 by Николай Паршин  
В.Высоцкий на канале Культура (1 час )

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 8, 2012 by karolahanna     
 "Марш «О конце Войны»" 
Уже не маячат над городом аэростаты,
Замолкли сирены, готовясь победу трубить,
Но ротные все-таки выйти успеют, успеют в комбаты,
Которого всё ещё запросто могут убить. 
Вот уже очищают от копоти свечек иконы,
И душа и уста и молитвы творят, и стихи,
Но с красным крестом всё идут, и идут, и идут эшелоны
А вроде по сводкам потери не так велики. 
Вот со стекол содрали кресты из полосок бумаги.
Вот и шторы - долой! Затемненье уже ни к чему.
А где-нибудь спирт раздают, раздают перед боем из фляги,
Он все выгоняет - и холод, и страх, и чуму. 
Вот уже довоенные лампы горят вполнакала -
И из окон на пленных глазела Москва свысока...
А где-то солдатиков в сердце осколком, осколком толкало,
А где-то разведчикам надо добыть "языка".
А где-то разведчикам надо добыть "языка".
А где-то разведчикам надо добыть "языка".
А где-то разведчикам надо добыть "языка".

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 10, 2012 by *rogovanova60*  
В этом варианте Высоцкий поёт- "не пяти, а шести" 
Запись 1968г. 
Профессионалам -
зарплата навалом,-
Плевать, что на лед они зубы плюют.
Им платят деньжищи -
огромные тыщи,-
И даже за проигрыш, и за ничью. 
Игрок хитер - пусть берет на корпус,
Бьет в зуб ногой и - ни в зуб ногой,-
А сам в итоге калечит ноги -
И вместо клюшки идет с клюкой. 
Профессионалам,
отчаянным малым,
Игра - лотерея,- кому повезет.
Играют с партнером -
как бык с матадором,-
Хоть, кажется, принято наоборот. 
Как будто мертвый,
лежит партнер твой,-
И ладно, черт с ним - пускай лежит.
Не оплошай, бык,
бог хочет шайбы,
Бог на трибуне - он не простит! 
Профессионалам
судья криминалом
Ни бокс не считает, ни злой мордобой,-
И с ними лет двадцать
кто мог потягаться -
Как школьнику драться с отборной шпаной? 
Но вот недавно
их козырь главный -
Уже не козырь, а так- пустяк,-
И их оружьем
теперь не хуже
Их бьют, к тому же - на скоростях. 
Профессионалы
в своем Монреале
Пускай разбивают друг другу носы,-
Но их представитель
(хотите - спросите!)
Недавно заклеен был в две полосы. 
Сперва распластан,
а после - пластырь...
А ихний пастор - ну как назло! -
Он перед боем
знал, что слабо им,-
Молились строем - не помогло. 
Профессионалам
по разным каналам -
То много, то мало - на банковский счет,-
А наши ребята
за ту же зарплату
Уже пятикратно уходят вперед! 
Пусть в высшей лиге
плетут интриги
И пусть канадским зовут хоккей -
За нами слово,-
до встречи снова!
А футболисты - до лучших дней...

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 12, 2012 by *Fufel008 * 
Концерт в ЛОМО 27 июня 1972 г.    *Баллада о гипсе* (_В. Абдулову_)  
Нет острых ощущений — всё старьё, гнильё и хлам, 
Того гляди, с тоски сыграю в ящик.
Балкон бы, что ли, сверху иль автобус — пополам, —
Вот это дело, это подходяще! 
Повезло! Наконец повезло! —
Видел бог, что дошёл я до точки! —
Самосвал в тридцать тысяч кило
Мне скелет раздробил на кусочки! 
Вот лежу я на спине —
загипсованный, 
Каждый член у мене —
расфасованный
По отдельности,
до исправности —
Всё будет в цельности
и в сохранности! 
Эх, жаль, что не роняли вам на череп утюгов, 
Скорблю о вас — как мало вы успели! 
Ах, это просто прелесть — сотрясение мозгов,
Ах, это наслажденье — гипс на теле! 
Как броня — на груди у меня,
На руках моих — крепкие латы, 
Так и хочется крикнуть: "Коня мне, коня!" —
И верхом ускакать из палаты! 
И лежу я на спине —
весь загипсованный, 
Каждый член у мене —
расфасованный
По отдельности,
до исправности —
Всё будет в цельности
и в сохранности! 
Задавлены все чувства, лишь для боли нет преград, 
Ну что ж, мы часто сами чувства губим, 
Зато я, как ребенок, — весь спелёнутый до пят
И окружённый человеколюбием! 
Под влияньем сестрички ночной
Я любовию к людям проникся —
И, клянусь, до доски гробовой
Я б остался невольником гипса! 
И вот лежу я на спине —
загипсованный, 
Каждый член у мене —
расфасованный
По отдельности,
до исправности —
Всё будет в цельности
и в сохранности! 
Вот хорошо б ещё, чтоб мне не видеть прежних снов:
Они — как острый нож для инвалида.
Во сне я рвусь наружу из-под гипсовых оков,
Мне снятся свечи, рифмы и коррида... 
Ах, надежна ты, гипса броня,
От того, кто намерен кусаться!
Но одно угнетает меня:
Что никак не могу почесаться,  
Что лежу я на спине —
весь загипсованный, 
Что каждый член у мене —
расфасованный
По отдельности,
до исправности.
Всё будет в цельности
и в сохранности! 
Вот, я давно здоров, но не намерен гипс снимать:
Пусть руки стали чем-то вроде бивней,
Пусть ноги истончали — мне на это наплевать, —
Зато кажусь значительней, массивней! 
Я под гипсом хожу ходуном,
Я наступаю на пятки прохожим, 
А мне удобней казаться слоном
И себя ощущать толстокожим! 
И вот по жизни я иду —
загипсованный, 
Каждый член у мене —
расфасованный
По отдельности,
до исправности —
Всё будет в цельности
и в сохранности!

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 14, 2012 by *rogovanova60  *  *Сколько слухов наши уши поражает!* Сколько сплетен разъедает, словно моль!
Ходят слухи, будто все подорожает, абсолютно,
А особенно - штаны и алкоголь. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
- Слушай, слышал? Под землею город строют,
Говорят, на случай ядерной войны...
- Вы слыхали? Скоро бани все закроют повсеместно,
Навсегда. И эти сведенья верны. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
- А вы знаете? Мамыкина снимают!
За разврат его, за пьянство, за дебош!
Ну а вашего соседа забирают, негодяя,
Потому, что он на Берию похож. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
- Ой, что деется! Вчера траншею рыли,
Так откопали две коньячные струи!
- Вы слыхали, что шпионы отравили всё на свете.
Ну, а хлеб теперь из рыбьей чешуи. 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
Вы слыхали? Говорят все отменяют
Отменили, даже воинский парад
Говорят что скоро всех позапрещают
В бога душу, скоро всех к чертям собачим запретят 
Словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам. 
Закаленные во многих заварухах,
Слухи ширятся, не ведая преград.
Ходят сплетни, что не будет больше слухов абсолютно.
Ходят слухи, будто сплетни запретят. 
Но... словно мухи, тут и там,
Ходят слухи по домам,
А беззубые старухи
Их разносят по умам,
Их разносят по умам 
1969.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 14, 2012 by lavriccat2011 
ПРО ПЕРВЫЕ РЯДЫ. 
Была пора - я рвался в первый ряд,
И это все от недопониманья.
Но с некоторых пор сажусь назад:
Там, впереди, как в спину автомат -
Тяжелый взгляд, недоброе дыханье. 
Может, сзади и не так красиво,
Но намного шире кругозор,
Больше и разбег, и перспектива,
И еще - надежность и обзор. 
Стволы глазищ, числом до десяти,
Как дуло на мишень, но на живую.
Затылок мой от взглядов не спасти,
И сзади так удобно нанести
Обиду или рану ножевую. 
Может, сзади и не так красиво,
Но намного шире кругозор,
Больше и разбег, и перспектива,
И еще - надежность и обзор. 
Мне вреден первый ряд, и говорят,
(От мыслей этих я в ненастье ною) -
Уж лучше - где темней, в последний ряд.
Отсюда больше нет пути назад
И за спиной стоит стена стеною. 
Может, сзади и не так красиво,
Но намного шире кругозор,
Больше и разбег, и перспектива,
И еще - надежность и обзор. 
И пусть хоть реки утекут воды,
Пусть будут в пух засалены перины -
До лысин, до седин, до бороды
Не выходите в первые ряды
И не стремитесь в примы-балерины. 
Может, сзади и не так красиво,
Но намного шире кругозор,
Больше и разбег, и перспектива,
И еще - надежность и обзор. 
Надежно сзади, но бывают дни -
Я говорю себе, что выйду червой.
Не стоит вечно пребывать в тени.
С последним рядом долго не тяни,
А постепенно пробивайся в первый. 
Может сзади и не так красиво,
Но намного шире кругозор,
Больше и разбег, и перспектива,
И еще надежность и обзор. 
1970.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 14, 2012 by lavriccat2011    *Ох, как в Третьем Отделении*,
По царёву повелению,
Храбрый третий генерал
Всех жандармов собирал. 
Для промывки ихней глотки
Раздавал по рюмке водки,
По полтиннику дарил
Речь такую говорил. 
Подозрительные лица,
Расплодилися в Столице,
И бунтуют и мутят,
И меня убить хотят! 
Уж вы, синие мундиры,
Обыщите все квартиры,
От царя дана нам власть,
Знай-тащи ребята в часть. 
Если где сопротивленье,
В морду бей без промедленья,
Сам мудрейший генерал,-
Отвечает за скандал.

----------


## Lampada

"С*кажи спасибо!*" (шуточная песня)  
Published on May 16, 2012 by *Александр Сухановский*  
Ранний вариант исполнения

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 18, 2012 by rogovanova60   Полнаяверсия с дополнительным куплетом:  _"На НП наверное в восторге ! 
Но фуражки сняли из-за нас.
Правильно ! Считай, что двое в морге,
Двое остаюся про запас."_ 
Запись 19 апреля 1979 года, концерт в клубе Академии Министерства ВнутреннихДел СССР. 
Я стою, стою спиною к строю,-
Только добровольцы - шаг вперед!
Нужно провести разведку боем,-
Для чего - да кто ж там разберет... 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И еще этот тип
Из второго батальона! 
Мы ползем, к ромашкам припадая,-
Ну-ка, старшина, не отставай!
Ведь на фронте два передних края:
Наш, а вот он - их передний край. 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И еще этот тип
Из второго батальона! 
Проволоку грызли без опаски:
Ночь - темно, и не видать ни зги.
В двадцати шагах - чужие каски,-
С той же целью - защитить мозги. 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
Ой!.. Еще этот тип
Из второго батальона. 
Скоро будет "Надя с шоколадом" -
В шесть они подавят нас огнем,-
Хорошо, нам этого и надо -
С богом, потихонечку начнем! 
С кем обратно идти?
Так, Борисов... Где Леонов?!
Эй ты, жив? Эй ты, тип
Из второго батальона! 
Пулю для себя не оставляю,
Дзот накрыт и рассекречен дот...
А этот тип, которого не знаю,
Очень хорошо себя ведет. 
С кем в другой раз идти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов?..
Правда жив этот тип
Из второго батальона. 
...Я стою спокойно перед строем -
В этот раз стою к нему лицом,-
Кажется, чего-то удостоен,
Награжден и назван молодцом. 
С кем в другой раз ползти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов? И парнишка затих
Из второго батальона... 
1970. 
Полная версия с дополнительным куплетом : "На НП наверное в восторге !
Но фуражки сняли из-за нас.
Правильно ! Считай, что двое в морге,
Двое остаюся про запас."
Запись 19 апреля-1979года , концерт в клубе Академии Министерства Внутренних Дел СССР.
Я стою, стою спиною к строю,-
Только добровольцы - шаг вперед!
Нужно провести разведку боем,-
Для чего - да кто ж там разберет... 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И еще этот тип
Из второго батальона! 
Мы ползем, к ромашкам припадая,-
Ну-ка, старшина, не отставай!
Ведь на фронте два передних края:
Наш, а вот он - их передний край. 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И еще этот тип
Из второго батальона! 
Проволоку грызли без опаски:
Ночь - темно, и не видать ни зги.
В двадцати шагах - чужие каски,-
С той же целью - защитить мозги. 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
Ой!.. Еще этот тип
Из второго батальона. 
Скоро будет "Надя с шоколадом" -
В шесть они подавят нас огнем,-
Хорошо, нам этого и надо -
С богом, потихонечку начнем! 
С кем обратно идти?
Так, Борисов... Где Леонов?!
Эй ты, жив? Эй ты, тип
Из второго батальона! 
Пулю для себя не оставляю,
Дзот накрыт и рассекречен дот...
А этот тип, которого не знаю,
Очень хорошо себя ведет. 
С кем в другой раз идти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов?..
Правда жив этот тип
Из второго батальона. 
...Я стою спокойно перед строем -
В этот раз стою к нему лицом,-
Кажется, чего-то удостоен,
Награжден и назван молодцом. 
С кем в другой раз ползти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов?
И парнишка затих
Из второго батальона... 
1970.
Полная версия с дополнительным куплетом : "На НП наверное в восторге !
Но фуражки сняли из-за нас.
Правильно ! Считай, что двое в морге,
Двое остаюся про запас."
Запись 19 апреля-1979года , концерт в клубе Академии Министерства Внутренних Дел СССР.
Я стою, стою спиною к строю,-
Только добровольцы - шаг вперед!
Нужно провести разведку боем,-
Для чего - да кто ж там разберет... 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И еще этот тип
Из второго батальона! 
Мы ползем, к ромашкам припадая,-
Ну-ка, старшина, не отставай!
Ведь на фронте два передних края:
Наш, а вот он - их передний край. 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И еще этот тип
Из второго батальона! 
Проволоку грызли без опаски:
Ночь - темно, и не видать ни зги.
В двадцати шагах - чужие каски,-
С той же целью - защитить мозги. 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
Ой!.. Еще этот тип
Из второго батальона. 
Скоро будет "Надя с шоколадом" -
В шесть они подавят нас огнем,-
Хорошо, нам этого и надо -
С богом, потихонечку начнем! 
С кем обратно идти?
Так, Борисов... Где Леонов?!
Эй ты, жив? Эй ты, тип
Из второго батальона! 
Пулю для себя не оставляю,
Дзот накрыт и рассекречен дот...
А этот тип, которого не знаю,
Очень хорошо себя ведет. 
С кем в другой раз идти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов?..
Правда жив этот тип
Из второго батальона. 
...Я стою спокойно перед строем -
В этот раз стою к нему лицом,-
Кажется, чего-то удостоен,
Награжден и назван молодцом. 
С кем в другой раз ползти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов?
И парнишка затих
Из второго батальона... 
1970.
Полная версия с дополнительным куплетом : "На НП наверное в восторге !
Но фуражки сняли из-за нас.
Правильно ! Считай, что двое в морге,
Двое остаюся про запас."
Запись 19 апреля-1979года , концерт в клубе Академии Министерства Внутренних Дел СССР.
Я стою, стою спиною к строю,-
Только добровольцы - шаг вперед!
Нужно провести разведку боем,-
Для чего - да кто ж там разберет... 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И еще этот тип
Из второго батальона! 
Мы ползем, к ромашкам припадая,-
Ну-ка, старшина, не отставай!
Ведь на фронте два передних края:
Наш, а вот он - их передний край. 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И еще этот тип
Из второго батальона! 
Проволоку грызли без опаски:
Ночь - темно, и не видать ни зги.
В двадцати шагах - чужие каски,-
С той же целью - защитить мозги. 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
Ой!.. Еще этот тип
Из второго батальона. 
Скоро будет "Надя с шоколадом" -
В шесть они подавят нас огнем,-
Хорошо, нам этого и надо -
С богом, потихонечку начнем! 
С кем обратно идти?
Так, Борисов... Где Леонов?!
Эй ты, жив? Эй ты, тип
Из второго батальона! 
Пулю для себя не оставляю,
Дзот накрыт и рассекречен дот...
А этот тип, которого не знаю,
Очень хорошо себя ведет. 
С кем в другой раз идти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов?..
Правда жив этот тип
Из второго батальона. 
...Я стою спокойно перед строем -
В этот раз стою к нему лицом,-
Кажется, чего-то удостоен,
Награжден и назван молодцом. 
С кем в другой раз ползти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов?
И парнишка затих
Из второго батальона... 
1970.
Полная версия с дополнительным куплетом : "На НП наверное в восторге !
Но фуражки сняли из-за нас.
Правильно ! Считай, что двое в морге,
Двое остаюся про запас."
Запись 19 апреля-1979года , концерт в клубе Академии Министерства Внутренних Дел СССР.
Я стою, стою спиною к строю,-
Только добровольцы - шаг вперед!
Нужно провести разведку боем,-
Для чего - да кто ж там разберет... 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И еще этот тип
Из второго батальона! 
Мы ползем, к ромашкам припадая,-
Ну-ка, старшина, не отставай!
Ведь на фронте два передних края:
Наш, а вот он - их передний край. 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
И еще этот тип
Из второго батальона! 
Проволоку грызли без опаски:
Ночь - темно, и не видать ни зги.
В двадцати шагах - чужие каски,-
С той же целью - защитить мозги. 
Кто со мной? С кем идти?
Так, Борисов... Так, Леонов...
Ой!.. Еще этот тип
Из второго батальона. 
Скоро будет "Надя с шоколадом" -
В шесть они подавят нас огнем,-
Хорошо, нам этого и надо -
С богом, потихонечку начнем! 
С кем обратно идти?
Так, Борисов... Где Леонов?!
Эй ты, жив? Эй ты, тип
Из второго батальона! 
Пулю для себя не оставляю,
Дзот накрыт и рассекречен дот...
А этот тип, которого не знаю,
Очень хорошо себя ведет. 
С кем в другой раз идти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов?..
Правда жив этот тип
Из второго батальона. 
...Я стою спокойно перед строем -
В этот раз стою к нему лицом,-
Кажется, чего-то удостоен,
Награжден и назван молодцом. 
С кем в другой раз ползти?
Где Борисов? Где Леонов?
И парнишка затих
Из второго батальона... 
1970.

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 21, 2012 by *lavriccat2011  *  *Баллада о брошенном корабле. * Капитана в тот день называли на "ты",
Шкипер с юнгой сравнялись в талантах;
Распрямляя хребты и срывая бинты,
Бесновались матросы на вантах. 
Двери наших мозгов
Посрывало с петель
В миражи берегов,
В покрывала земель,
Этих обетованных, желанных -
И колумбовых, и магелланных. 
Только мне берегов
Не видать и земель -
С хода в девять узлов
Сел по горло на мель!
А у всех молодцов -
Благородная цель...
И в конце-то концов -
Я ведь сам сел на мель. 
И ушли корабли - мои братья, мой флот,-
Кто чувствительней - брызги сглотнули.
Без меня продолжался великий поход,
На меня ж парусами махнули. 
И погоду и случай
Безбожно кляня,
Мои пасынки кучей
Бросали меня.
ЭТИ ВЫРОДКИ СУЧЬИ БРОСАЛИ МЕНЯ.
Вот со шлюпок два залпа - и ладно!-
От Колумба и от Магеллана. 
Я пью пену - волна
Не доходит до рта,
И от палуб до дна
Обнажились борта,
А бока мои грязны -
Таи не таи,-
Так любуйтесь на язвы
И раны мои! 
Вот дыра у ребра - это след от ядра,
Вот рубцы от тарана, и даже
Видны шрамы от крючьев - какой-то пират
Мне хребет перебил в абордаже. 
Киль - как старый неровный
Гитаровый гриф:
Это брюхо вспорол мне
Коралловый риф.
РАССЫХАЮСЬ, гнию - так бывает:
И просоленное загнивает. 
Ветры кровь мою пьют
И сквозь щели снуют
Прямо с бака на ют,-
Меня ветры добьют:
Я под ними стою
От утра до утра,-
Гвозди в душу мою
Забивают ветра. 
И гулякой БОЛЬНЫМ всё швыряют вверх дном
Эти ветры - незваные гости,-
Захлебнуться бы им в моих трюмах вином
Или - с мели сорвать меня в злости! 
Я уверовал в это,
Как загнанный зверь,
Но не злобные ветры
Нужны мне теперь.
Мои мачты - как дряблые руки,
Паруса - словно груди старухи. 
Будет чудо восьмое -
И добрый прибой
Мое тело омоет
Живою водой,
Моря божья роса
С меня снимет табу -
Вздует мне паруса,
Будто жилы на лбу. 
Догоню я своих, догоню и прощу
Позабывшую помнить армаду.
И команду свою я обратно пущу:
Я ведь зла не держу на команду. 
Только, кажется, нет
Больше места в строю.
Плохо шутишь, корвет,
Потеснись - раскрою! 
Как же так - я ваш брат,
Я ушел от беды...
Полевее, фрегат,-
Всем нам хватит воды! 
До чего ж вы дошли:
Значит, что - мне уйти?!
Если был на мели -
Дальше нету пути?!
Разомкните ряды,
Мы же все - корабли,-
Всем нам хватит воды,
Всем нам хватит земли,
Этой обетованной, желанной -
И колумбовой, и магелланной! 
1970.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Published on May 24, 2012 by rogovanova60  
Запись - 1967г. (по мотивам Ап. Григорьева)

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *MrAlex777740* on Jan 25, 2012  
Высоцкий Владимир Семенович.
«О фатальных датах и цифрах», 
« Я не люблю»,
 «Здесь лапы у елей дрожат на весу»,
 « "В СОН МНЕ ЖЁЛТЫЕ ОГНИ".

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by MrAlex777740 on Jan 28, 2012   
Высоцкий Владимир Семёнович (часть вторая).
"Горизонт" 
"Кони привередливые"

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 26, 2012 by *W70off*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by *rogovanova60*  
Белград, на даче посла СССР- Владимира Ильича Степакова. 
Запись-31 авгута 1974г. Присутствовали: Марина Влади, Людмила Георгиевна Зыкина и др.   *Как по Волге-Матушке, по реке-кормилице*,
Все суда с товарами, струги да ладьи.
И не надорвалася, и не притомилася -
Ноша не тяжелая, корабли свои. 
Вниз по Волге плавая, прохожу пороги я
И гляжу на правые берега пологие.
Там камыш шевелится, поперек ломается,
Справа берег стелется, слева - поднимается. 
Волга песни слышала хлеще, чем "Дубинушка",
В ней вода исхлестана пулями врагов.
И плыла по матушке наша кровь-кровинушка,
Стыла бурой пеною возле берегов. 
Долго в воды пресные лились слезы строгие.
Берега отвесные, берега пологие,
Плакали, измызганы острыми подковами,
Но теперь зализаны злые раны волнами. 
Что-то с вами сделалось, города старинные -
Там, где стены древние, на холмах кремли,
Словно пробудилися молодцы былинные
И, числом несметные, встали из земли. 
Лапами грабастая, корабли стараются,
Тянут баржи с Каспия, тянут-надрываются,
Тянут, не оглянутся, и на версты многие
За крутыми тянутся берега пологие. 
1972

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by pustinnik50

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by* pustinnik50*

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by pustinnik50

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by pustinnik50

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by pustinnik50

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 30, 2012 by *rogovanova60*  
Белград, на даче посла СССР- Владимира Ильича Степакова. 
Запись - 31 августа 1974г. Присутствовали: Марина Влади, Людмила Георгиевна Зыкина и др.  
Вы говорите, что я жизнью довольна...
Что вечно шучу и смеюсь, 
Как будто судьбою играю и гнева её не боюсь. 
Вы правы, я редко скучаю, 
Я больше шучу и смеюсь. 
Но верьте, что шутками горе в душе затаить я хочу... 
Мне хочется плакать - но я улыбаюсь.... 
Ведь слёз вам моих не понять. 
Так лучше я буду смеяться, 
А сердце пусть будет рыдать.  
Сегодня кажусь я весёлой, 
Со смехом всех буду встречать, 
А сердце терзает тоска и беда. 
Мне хочется плакать, рыдать... 
Рыдать, чтобы всё содрогалось, 
Чтоб звёзды упали с нибес, 
Чтоб море рыдало со мной, 
И плакал задумчивый лес....
Но слёз вы моих не поймёте, 
Вы скажите: "горе у всех"...
Так пусть я буду смеяться...
Смеяться и плакать сквозь смех

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 26, 2012 by rogovanova60   
Запись -5 февраля 1971 года. Начало 10 часов вечера до 5 часов утра.
г.Москва /Угрешская улица/,
На дому у Вениамина Борисовича Смехова
Присутствовали: Геннадий Полока, Валерий Золотухин, Вениамин Смехов и др.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 2, 2012 by pustinnik50

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 2, 2012 by *pustinnik50*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 2, 2012 by *pustinnik50*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 2, 2012 by* pustinnik50 *

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 1, 2012 by *YurchenkoElena*  _
"Из к/ф "Контрабанда"(1974г), режис.С.Говорухин.
Я взяла отрывки из фильма (исполнение песни в музыкальном салоне корабля), но песню "наложила" (взяла) со своего компьютера - качество звука лучше.
Слова В.Высоцкого, муз. А.и Е.Геворкян.
Исполняют Н.Шацкая и В.Высоцкий."_  
"Жили-были на море -
Это значит плавали,
Курс держали правильный, слушались руля.
Заходили в гавани -
Слева ли, справа ли -
Два красивых лайнера, судна, корабля:..."

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*"Я не люблю"* (последняя запись) и *рассказ*  
Published on Jun 3, 2012 by *Александр Сухановский*  
Калининград Московская область, ДК имени Ленина 
16 июля 1980 года.

----------


## Lampada

*Я не люблю * Published on Jun 3, 2012 by *TheKomi10ci*

----------


## Lampada

* Песня Марьи (дуэт с Мариной Влади) * Published on Jun 3, 2012 by* rogovanova60*  
В конце песни диалог с Л*юдмилой Зыкиной.*  
Белград, на даче посла СССР- Владимира Ильича Степакова. Запись - 31августа 1974г. 
Присутствовали: Марина Влади, Людмила Георгиевна Зыкина и др. 
Отчего не бросилась, Марьюшка, в реку ты,
Что же не замолкла-то навсегда ты,
Как забрали милого в рекруты, в рекруты,
Как ушёл твой суженый во солдаты?! 
Я слезами горькими горницу вымою
И на годы долгие дверь закрою,
Наклонюсь над озером ивою, ивою -
Высмотрю, как в зеркале,- что с тобою. 
Травушка-муравушка - сочная, мятная -
Без тебя ломается, ветры дуют...
Долюшка солдатская - ратная, ратная:
Что, как пули грудь твою не минуют?! 
Тропочку глубокую протопчу по полю
И венок свой свадебный впрок совью,
Длинну косу девичью - до полу, до полу -
Сберегу для милого - с проседью. 
Вот возьмут кольцо моё с белого блюдица,
Хоровод завертится грустно в нём,-
Пусть моё гадание сбудется, сбудется:
Пусть вернётся суженый вешним днём! 
Пой как прежде весело, идучи к дому, ты,
Тихим словом ласковым утешай.
А житьё невестино - омуты, омуты...
Дожидает Марьюшка - поспешай!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJCenVoGvkM       *Марина Влади в Томске*    
Published on Apr 3, 2012 by nl671   _"Ролик даст только представление о том, что происходило на сцене. Не более. Это для друзей, которые не попали сюда, и интересуются - что же 
там было...  
Марине Влади тут 74 года. Здоровья ей!"_

----------


## Lampada

Published on May 28, 2012 by *pustinnik50*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 6, 2012 by *rogovanova60*  *Редкий вариант песни*. 
Запись - 1969 - 1972г.  *Теперь я не избавлюсь от покоя*,-
Ведь все, что было на душе на год вперед,
Не ведая, она взяла с собою,
Сначала в порт, а там - на пароход. 
Теперь мне вечер зажигает свечи,
И образ твой окутывает дым...
И не хочу я знать, что время лечит, 
Что все проходит вместе с ним. 
В моей душе - пустынная пустыня.
Так что ж стоите над пустой моей душой?
Обрывки песен там и паутина,
А остальное все она взяла с собой. 
Мне каждый вечер зажигает свечи,
И образ твой окутывает дым...
И не хочу я знать, что время лечит, 
Что все проходит вместе с ним. 
В моей душе все цели без дороги.
Пройдитесь в ней, и вы найдёте там
Две полуфразы, полудиалоги,
А остальное всё пошло ко всем чертям. 
И пусть мне вечер зажигает свечи,
И образ твой окутывает дым...
Но не хочу я знать, что время лечит,
Оно не лечит - оно калечит.
И всё проходит вместе с ним.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 8, 2012 by *W70off*  
Использованы фрагменты из кинофильма "Белые росы"

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 9, 2012 by *YurchenkoElena*   
"Здесь вам не равнина, здесь климат иной."
Песня из к/ф "Вертикаль" ( 1967г.) Реж.С.Говорухин, Б.Дуров.  _Для видео взяты фрагменты из другого фильма._

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 6, 2012 by *lavriccat2011  *  
Май 1971 года.
г. Москва,/ ул. Каретный ряд, д. 5/10, кв. 33/,
На дому у Алексея Лейбовича Черного
Аккомпанемент (фортепиано): Алексей Лейбович Чёрный.  *ПЕСНЯ О МОЕМ СТАРШИНЕ. * Я помню райвоенкомат:
"В десант не годен. Так-то, брат!
Таким, как ты, там не пройти,"- и дальше смех,-
Мол, из тебя какой солдат?
Тебя хоть сразу в медсанбат.
А из меня такой солдат, как изо всех. 
Да на войне, как на войне.
А мне и вовсе - мне вдвойне,
Присохла к телу гимнастерка на спине.
Я отставал, сбоил в строю.
Но как-то раз в одном бою,
Не знаю чем, я приглянулся старшине. 
Шумит окопная братва:
"Студент! А сколько - дважды два?
Эй, холостой! А правда, графом был Толстой?
А кто у Гоголя жена?"
Но тут встревал мой старшина:
"Иди поспи, ты ж не святой, а утром - бой". 
И только раз, когда я встал
Под пули в рост, он закричал:
"Ложись!" - и дальше пару слов без падежей,-
К чему мол дырка в голове?"
И вдруг спросил: "А что, в Москве
Неужто вправду есть дома в пять этажей?" 
Над нами шквал - он застонал,
И в нем осколок остывал.
И на вопрос его ответить я не смог.
Он в землю лег за пять шагов,
За пять ночей и за пять снов -
Лицом на Запад и ногами на Восток. 
1971.

----------


## Lampada

*Прерванный полёт * Published on May 28, 2012 by* pustinnik50*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 14, 2012 by     Андрей Васюк
"Охота на волков"

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 13, 2012 by     lumaza74

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 13, 2012 by   * rogovanova60*
Концерт в Казани 12-18 октября 1977г.   *Сказать по-нашему, мы выпили немного,*
Не вру, ей-Богу, скажи, Серега!
И если б водку гнать не из опилок,
То что б нам было с пять бутылок. 
Вторую пили близ прилавка в закуточке,
Но это были еще цветочки,
Потом в скверу, где детские грибочки,
Потом... Не помню, дошел до точки. 
Еще б, я пил из горлышка с устатку и не емши,
Но я, как стекло был, то есть, остекленевший.
Ну а когда коляска подкатила,
Тогда в нас было семьсот на рыло. 
Мы, правда, третьего насильно затащили,
Но тут промашка - переборщили.
А что очки товарищу разбили,
Так то портвейном усугубили. 
Товарищ первый нам сказал, что, мол, уймитесь,
Что не буяньте, что разойдитесь.
Ну "разойтись" я сразу согласился -
И разошелся, и расходился. 
Но если я кого ругал, карайте строго,
Но это вряд ли, скажи, Серега!
А что упал - так то от помутненья,
Орал не с горя, от отупенья. 
Теперь позвольте пару слов без протокола.
Чему нас учит семья и школа?
Что жизнь сама таких накажет строго, (правильно?)
Тут мы согласны, скажи, Серега! 
Вот он проснется и, конечно, скажет,
Пусть жизнь осудит, пусть жизнь накажет.
Так отпустите, вам же легче будет.
Ну, что вам возиться, коль жизнь осудит. 
Вы не глядите, что Сережа все кивает.
Он соображает, все понимает,
А что молчит, так это от волненья,
От осознанья и просветленья. 
Не запирайте, люди, плачут дома детки,
Ему же в Химки, а мне в Медведки...
А, все равно: Автобусы не ходят,
Метро закрыто, в такси не содят. 
Приятно все ж таки, что нас тут уважают,
Гляди, подвозят, Серега, гляди, сажают.
Разбудит утром не петух, прокукарекав,
Сержант поднимет, как человеков. 
Нас чуть не с музыкой проводят, как проспимся.
Я рубль заначил, слышь, Сергей, давай опохмелимся.
И все же, брат, трудна у нас дорога!
Эх, бедолага, ну спи, Серега.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 16, 2012 by    * W70off* _При создании ролика использованы фрагменты кинофильма "Алиса в стране чудес" (Дата выпуска: 03 марта 2010 г. ) The Walt Disney Company_   *Песня Лягушонка*Не зря лягушата сидят -
 Посажены дом сторожить, 
И главный вопрос лягушат: 
Впустить - не впустить?..  
А если рискнуть, а если впустить, 
То выпустить ли обратно?.. 
Вопрос посложнее, чем "быть иль не быть?" 
Решают лягушата. ...

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 15, 2012 by  * W70off*  
"*Марш антиподов*" 
Когда провалишься сквозь землю от стыда
Иль поклянешься: "Провалиться мне на месте!" -
Без всяких трудностей ты попадешь сюда,
А мы уж встретим по закону, честь по чести. 
Мы - антиподы, мы здесь живем!
У нас тут анти-анти-антиординаты.
Стоим на пятках твердо мы и на своем,-
Кто не на пятках, те - антипяты! 
Но почему-то, прилетая впопыхах,
На головах стоят разини и растяпы,
И даже пробуют ходить на головах
Антиребята, антимамы, антипапы... 
Мы - антиподы, мы здесь живем!
У нас тут анти-анти-антиординаты.
Стоим на пятках твердо мы и на своем,
И кто не с нами, те - антипяты!

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 15, 2012 by     YurchenkoElena  
Из к/ф "Ветер «Надежды»", к/студия им. М.Горького, 1978 г.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 16, 2012 by     W70off  
При создании ролика использованы фрагменты кинофильма "Алиса в стране чудес" (Дата выпуска: 03 марта 2010 г. ) The Walt Disney Company   
 М*артовский Заяц* 
Миледи! Зря вы обижаетесь на Зайца!
Он, правда, шутит неумно и огрызается,
Но он потом так сожалеет и терзается!
Не обижайтесь же на Мартовского Зайца!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIS--yX8F3o

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 17, 2012 by     W70off  *Мы браво и плотно сомкнули ряды,*
Как пули в обойме, как карты в колоде:
Король среди нас — мы горды,
Мы шествуем бодро при нашем народе. 
Падайте лицами вниз, вниз —
Вам это право дано, *Пред королём падайте ниц
В слякоть и грязь — всё равно!* 
Нет-нет, у народа не трудная роль:
Упасть на колени — какая проблема?
За всё отвечает король,
А коль не король, ну тогда — королева! 
Падайте лицами вниз, вниз —
Вам это право дано,
Пред королём падайте ниц
В слякоть и грязь — всё равно!

----------


## Lampada

*Песня конченного человека  * Published on Jun 17, 2012 by   *W70off*_ 
"Использованы фрагменты из кинофильма "Фартовый" (видеоряд спонтанный и особой продуманности в нём нет)"_

----------


## Lampada

*Мне скулы от досады сводит*:
 Мне кажется который год,
 Что там, где я,- там жизнь проходит,
 А там, где нет меня,- идёт! 
 А дальше - больше, каждый день я
 Стал слышать злые голоса:
 "Где ты - там только наважденье,
 Где нет тебя - все чудеса. 
 Ты только ждёшь и догоняешь,
 Врёшь и боишься не успеть,
 Смеёшься меньше ты и, знаешь,
 Ты стал разучиваться петь! 
 Как дым твои ресурсы тают,
 И сам швыряешь всё подряд,-
 Зачем? Где ты - там не летают,
 А там, где нет тебя,- парят." 
 Я верю крику, вою, лаю,
 Но все-таки, друзей любя,
 Дразнить врагов я не кончаю,
 С собой в побеге от себя. 
 Живу, не ожидая чуда,
 Но пухнут жилы от стыда,-
 Я каждый раз хочу отсюда
 Сбежать куда-нибудь туда. 
 Хоть всё пропой, протарабань я,
 Хоть всем хоть голым покажись -
 Пустое всё,- здесь - прозябанье,
 А где-то там - такая жизнь!.. 
 Фартило мне, Земля вертелась,
 И, взявши пары три белья,
 Я - шасть - и там! Но вмиг хотелось
 Назад, откуда прибыл я. 
1979.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by     Alex40045 on Jan 26, 2011
Так оно и есть
Словно встарь,словно встарь:
Если шел в разрез -
На фонарь,на фонарь,
А если воровал -
Значит сел,значит сел, 
А если много знал -
Под растрел,под растрел.
Думал я,наконец,не увижу я скоро
Лагерей,лагерей.
Но попал в этот пыльный,расплывчатый
Без людей,без людей. 
Бродят толпы людей на людей не похожих
Равнодушных,слепых.
Я заглядывал в черные лица прохожих,
Ни своих,ни чужих. 
Но так оно и есть
Словно встарь,словно встарь:
Если шел в разрез -
На фонарь,на фонарь,
А если воровал -
Значит сел,значит сел,
А если много знал -
Под растрел,под растрел. 
Так зачем проклинал свою горькую долю
Видно зря,видно зря!
Так зачем я так долго стремился на волю
В лагерях,в лагерях!
Бродят толпы людей на людей не похожих
Равнодушных,слепых.
Я заглядывал в черные лица прохожих,
Ни своих,ни чужих.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 23, 2012 by    * rogovanova60* 
Нью-Йорк -17 января 1979г.     *Сыт я по горло, до подбородка.*
Даже от песен стал уставать.
Лечь бы на дно, как подводная лодка,
Чтоб не могли запеленговать. 
Друг подавал мне водку в стакане,
Друг говорил, что это пройдет.
Друг познакомил с Веркой по пьяни -
Мол, Верка поможет, а водка спасет. 
Не помогли ни Верка, ни водка.
С водки похмелье, а с Верки - что взять?
Лечь бы на дно, как подводная лодка,
Чтоб не могли запеленговать. 
Сыт я по горло, сыт я по глотку.
Ох, надоело петь и играть!
Лечь бы на дно, как подводная лодка,
И позывных не передавать.  
1964-1965

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 27, 2012 by   * rogovanova60* Концерт ВАМИ, 
Ленинград, 10 октября, 1974г.  *Честь шахматной короны* 
I. *Подготовка*  
Я кричал: "Вы что там, обалдели? -
Уронили шахматный престиж!"
Мне сказали в нашем спортотделе:
"Ага, прекрасно - ты и защитишь! 
Но учти, что Фишер очень ярок, -
Даже спит с доскою - сила в ем,
Он играет чисто, без помарок..."
Ничего, я тоже не подарок, -
У меня в запасе - ход конем. 
Ох вы мускулы стальные,
Пальцы цепкие мои!
Эх, резные, расписные
Деревянные ладьи! 
Друг мой, футболист, учил: "Не бойся, -
Он к таким партнерам не привык.
За тылы и центр не беспокойся,
А играй по краю - напрямик!.." 
Я налег на бег, на стометровки,
В бане вес согнал, отлично сплю,
Были по хоккею тренировки...
В общем, после этой подготовки -
Я его без мата задавлю! 
Ох, вы сильные ладони,
Мышцы крепкие спины!
Эх вы кони мои, кони,
Ох вы милые слоны! 
"Не спеши и, главное, не горбись, -
Так боксер беседовал со мной, -
В ближний бой не лезь, работай в корпус,
Помни, что коронный твой - прямой". 
Честь короны шахматной - на карте, -
Он от пораженья не уйдет:
Мы сыграли с Талем десять партий -
В преферанс, в очко и на биллиарде, -
Таль сказал: "Такой не подведет!" 
Ох, рельеф мускулатуры!
Дельтовидные - сильны!
Что мне его легкие фигуры,
Эти кони да слоны! 
И в буфете, для других закрытом,
Повар успокоил: "Не робей!
Ты с таким прекрасным аппетитом -
Враз проглотишь всех его коней! 
Ты присядь перед дорогой дальней -
И бери с питанием рюкзак.
На двоих готовь пирог пасхальный:
Этот Шифер - хоть и гениальный, -
А небось покушать не дурак!" 
Ох мы - крепкие орешки!
Мы корону - привезем!
Спать ложусь я - вроде пешки,
Просыпаюся - ферзем!

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 29, 2012 by     *YurchenkoElena   Высота.*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 29, 2012 by     YurchenkoElena  
Клип-шутка. 2 куплета песни.    *Зарисовка о Ленинграде.*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 29, 2012  by     *operator1953* 
Народная песня в исполнении Владимира Высоцкого.     * Течёт речка....*

----------


## diogen_

*Инструкция перед поездкой за рубеж* ( the new youtube  video insdead of the deleted one from the post #113)  
The song vividly exposes the devious nature of capitalist attempts to enamor, ensnare and enslave credulous soviet citizens when they ventured to leave the borders of the USSR. The excellent raw of posters demonstrates however that these multiplicitous traps and pitfalls of world bourgeoisie could be easily debunked if citizens kept proletarian vigilance and knew beforehand what they should expect to encounter abroad. ::

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 30, 2012 by   * rogovanova60*
Запись 1977г  *Проложите, проложите*
Хоть тоннель по дну реки
И без страха приходите
На вино и шашлыки. 
И гитару приносите,
Подтянув на ней колки.
Но не забудьте - затупите
Ваши острые клыки. 
А когда сообразите -
Все пути приводят в Рим,-
Вот тогда и приходите,
Вот тогда поговорим. 
Нож забросьте, камень выньте
Из-за пазухи своей
И перебросьте, перекиньте
Вы хоть жердь через ручей. 
За посев ли, за покос ли -
Надо взяться, поспешать!
А прохлопав, сами после
Локти будете кусать. 
Сами будете не рады,
Утром вставши,- вот те раз! -
Все мосты через преграды
Переброшены без нас. 
Так проложите, проложите
Хоть тоннель по дну реки!
Но не забудьте, затупите
Ваши острые клыки!  
1972

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul 3, 2012 by  *rogovanova60* _Посвящено Вадиму Туманову._ 
 Запись Михаила Шемякина - 1 ноября 1978г.   *Был побег на рывок -*
Наглый, глупый, дневной,-
Вологодского - с ног
И - вперед головой. 
И запрыгали двое,
В такт сопя на бегу,
На виду у конвоя
Да по пояс в снегу. 
Положен строй в порядке образцовом,
И взвыла "Дружба" - старая пила,
И осенили знаменьем свинцовым
С очухавшихся вышек три ствола. 
Все лежали плашмя,
В снег уткнули носы,-
А за нами двумя -
Бесноватые псы. 
Девять граммов горячие,
Как вам тесно в стволах!
Мы на мушках корячились,
Словно как на колах. 
Нам - добежать до берега, до цели,-
Но свыше - с вышек - все предрешено:
Там у стрелков мы дергались в прицеле -
Умора просто, до чего смешно. 
Вот бы мне посмотреть,
С кем отправился в путь,
С кем рискнул помереть,
С кем затеял рискнуть! 
Где-то виделись будто,-
Чуть очухался я -
Прохрипел: "Как зовут-то?"
И - какая статья?" 
Но поздно: зачеркнули его пули -
Крестом - в затылок, пояс, два плеча,-
А я бежал и думал: добегу ли?-
И даже не заметил сгоряча. 
Я - к нему, чудаку:
Почему, мол, отстал?
Ну а он - на боку
И мозги распластал. 
Пробрало! - телогрейка
Аж просохла на мне:
Лихо бьет трехлинейка -
Прямо как на войне! 
Как за грудки, держался я за камни:
Когда собаки близко - не беги!
Псы покропили землю языками -
И разбрелись, слизав его мозги. 
Приподнялся и я,
Белый свет стервеня,-
И гляжу - кумовья
Поджидают меня. 
Пнули труп: "Сдох, скотина!
Нету проку с него:
За поимку полтина,
А за смерть - ничего". 
И мы прошли гуськом перед бригадой,
Потом - за вахту, отряхнувши снег:
Они обратно в зону - за наградой,
А я - за новым сроком за побег. 
Я сначала грубил,
А потом перестал.
Целый взвод меня бил -
Аж два раза устал. 
Зря пугают тем светом,-
Оба света с дубьем:
Врежут там - я на этом,
Врежут здесь - я на том. 
Я гордость под исподнее упрятал -
Видал, как пятки лижут гордецы,-
Пошел лизать я раны в лизолятор,-
Не зализал - и вот они, рубцы. 
Надо б нам - вдоль реки,-
Он был тоже не слаб,-
Чтобы им - не с руки,
А собакам - не с лап!.. 
Вот и сказке конец.
Зверь бежал на ловца,
Снес - как срезал - ловец
Беглецу пол-лица. 
...Все взято в трубы, перекрыты краны,-
Ночами только воют и скулят,
Что надо? Надо сыпать соль на раны:
Чтоб лучше помнить - пусть они болят!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.newizv.ru/culture/2010-07...-eto-leto.html   _"... Как сказал один из его друзей, в русской культуре без Высоцкого образовалась дыра, которая с годами становится больше. ..._

----------


## Lampada

*          Published on Jul 3, 2012 by Art555Mc  Нить Ариадны.   
(Песни не было.Стихи из сборника. )  
 Исполняет  А, Барбашов**Миф этот в детстве каждый прочел -** Черт побери!-*** *Парень один к счастью пришел*** * Сквозь лабиринт.*** *Кто-то хотел парня убить,-*** * Видно, со зла,-*** *Но царская дочь путеводную нить*** * Парню дала...*** ** *С древним сюжетом*** *Знаком не один ты:*** *В городе этом -*** *Сплошь лабиринты:*** *Трудно дышать,*** *Не отыскать*** * Воздух и свет...*** *И у меня дело неладно:*** *Я потерял нить Ариадны!*** *Словно в час пик,*** *Всюду тупик -*** * Выхода нет!*** ** *Древний герой ниточку ту*** * Крепко держал:*** *И слепоту, и немоту -*** * Все испытал;*** *И духоту, и черноту*** * Жадно глотал.*** *И долго руками одну пустоту*** * Парень хватал.*** ** *Сколько их бьется,*** *Людей одиноких,*** *Словно в колодцах*** *Улиц глубоких!*** * Я тороплюсь,*** *В горло вцеплюсь -*** *Вырву ответ!*** *Слышится смех: зря вы спешите,*** *Поздно! У всех порваны нити!*** *Хаос, возня...*** *И у меня -*** * Выхода нет!*** ** *Злобный король в этой стране*** * Повелевал,*** *Бык Минотавр ждал в тишине -*** * И убивал.*** *Лишь одному это дано -*** * Смерть миновать:*** *Только одно, только одно -*** * Нить не порвать!*** ** *Кончилось лето,*** *Зима на подходе,*** *Люди одеты*** *Не по погоде,-*** *Видно, подолгу*** *Ищут без толку*** * Слабый просвет.*** *Холодно - пусть! Всё заберите...*** *Я задохнусь здесь, в лабиринте:*** *Наверняка -*** *Из тупика*** * Выхода нет!*** ** *Древним затея их удалась -*** * Ну и дела!*** *Нитка любви не порвалась,*** * Не подвела.*** *Свет впереди! Именно там*** * Хрупкий ледок:*** *Легок герой,- а Минотавр -*** * С голода сдох!*** ** *Здесь, в лабиринте,*** *Мечутся люди:*** *Рядом - смотрите!-*** *Жертвы и судьи,-*** *Здесь, в темноте,*** *Эти и те*** * Чествуют ночь.*** *Крики и вопли - все без вниманья!..*** *Я не желаю в эту компанью!*** *Кто меня ждет,*** *Знаю - придет,*** * Выведет прочь.*** ** *Только пришла бы,*** *Только нашла бы -*** *И поняла бы:*** *Нитка ослабла...*** *Да, так и есть:*** *Ты уже здесь -*** * Будет и свет!*** *Руки сцепились до миллиметра,*** *Все - мы уходим к свету и ветру,-*** *Прямо сквозь тьму,*** *Где одному*** * Выхода нет!..*

----------


## Lampada

* "За меня невеста отрыдает честно". * 
Published on Jul  9, 2012 by    * YurchenkoElena* Песня прозвучала в к/ф "Фартовый" ( в начале фильма, с титрами).
Для видеоряда  использованы  фрагменты из фильмов "Вадим Туманов. Нокаут" и "Фартовый". 
Документальный фильм "Вадим Туманов. Нокаут."(2008 г.) Россия."Арт-Нуво студия". Режиссер: Владимир Мелетин
"Фартовый", Россия.( 2006 г.) — фильм Владимира Яканина, снятый по книге Владимира Высоцкого и Леонида Мончинского «Чёрная свеча». Прообразом главного героя является *Вадим Иванович Туманов.*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul  8, 2012 by    * rogovanova60* *Прошла пора вступлений и прелюдий, -*
Всё хорошо - не вру, без дураков.
Меня к себе зовут большие люди -
Чтоб я им пел "Охоту на волков"... 
Быть может, запись слышал из окон,
А может быть, с детьми ухи не сваришь -
Как знать, - но приобрел магнитофон
Какой-нибудь ответственный товарищ. 
И, предаваясь будничной беседе
В кругу семьи, где свет торшера тускл, -
Тихонько, чтоб не слышали соседи,
Он взял, да и нажал на кнопку "пуск". 
И там, не разобрав последних слов, -
Прескверный дубль достали на работе -
Услышал он "Охоту на волков"
И кое-что ещё на обороте. 
И всё прослушав до последней ноты,
И разозлясь, что слов последних нет,
Он поднял трубку: "Автора "Охоты"
Ко мне пришлите завтра в кабинет!" 
Я не хлебнул для храбрости винца, -
И, подавляя частую икоту,
С порога - от начала до конца -
Я проорал ту самую "Охоту". 
Его просили дети, безусловно,
Чтобы была улыбка на лице, -
Но он меня прослушал благосклонно
И даже аплодировал в конце. 
И об стакан бутылкою звеня,
Которую извлёк из книжной полки,
Он выпалил: "Да это ж - про меня!
Про нас про всех - какие, к черту, волки!" 
...Ну всё, теперь, конечно, что-то будет -
Уже три года в день по пять звонков:
Меня к себе зовут большие люди -
Чтоб я им пел "Охоту на волков". 
1971

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul 10, 2012 by   * rogovanova60*
Концерт в ДСК- 3, 22 сентября 1971г.   *Гимнастика* 
Вдох глубокий. Руки шире.
Не спешите, три-четыре!
Бодрость духа, грация и пластика.
Общеукрепляющая,
Утром отрезвляющая,
Если жив пока еще -
гимнастика! 
Если вы в своей квартире -
Лягте на пол, три-четыре!
Выполняйте правильно движения.
Прочь влияния извне -
Привыкайте к новизне!
Вдох глубокий до изне-
можения. 
Очень вырос в целом мире
Халерный вирус - три-четыре! -
Ширятся, растет заболевание.
Если хилый - сразу в гроб!
Сохранить здоровье чтоб,
Применяйте, люди, об-
тирания. 
Если вы уже устали -
Сели-встали, сели-встали.
Не страшны вам Арктика с Антарктикой.
Главный академик Иоффе
Доказал - коньяк и кофе
Вам заменят спорт и профи-
лактика. 
Разговаривать не надо.
Приседайте до упада,
Да не будьте мрачными и хмурыми!
Если вам совсем неймется -
Обтирайтeсь, чем придется,
Водными займитесь проце-
дурами!  
Не страшны дурные вести -
Мы в ответ бежим на месте.
В выигрыше даже начинающий.
Красота - среди бегущих
Первых нет и отстающих!
Бег на месте обще-
примиряющий.  
1968.

----------


## Lampada

Publishedon Jul 13, 2012by* rogovanova60*   _Белград, на даче посла СССР- Владимира Ильича Степакова.
Запись-31 августа 1974г. 
Присутствовали: Марина Влади, Людмила Георгиевна Зыкина и др. 
Зыкина, Марина Влади и другие участники пытались тихонечко подпевать Володи,когда Володя закончил песню воцарилась гробовая тишина..._  *Беда* 
Я несла свою Беду
По весеннему по льду.
Надломился лед - душа оборвалася,
Камнем под воду пошла,
А Беда, хоть тяжела,-
А за острые края задержалася. 
И Беда с того вот дня
Ищет по свету меня.
Слухи ходят вместе с ней с Кривотолками.
А что я не умерла,
Знала голая ветла
Да еще перепела с перепелками. 
Кто ж из них сказал ему,
Господину моему,-
Только выдали меня, проболталися.
И от страсти сам не свой,
Он отправился за мной,
А за ним - Беда с Молвой увязалися. 
Он настиг меня, догнал,
Обнял, на руки поднял,
Рядом с ним в седле Беда ухмылялася...
Но остаться он не мог -
Был всего один денек,
А Беда на вечный срок задержалася.  1972.

----------


## Lampada

_"И это только то, что в интернете, да и того частица. ..." _      Published on Jul 18, 2012 by* arkaim11* _"Подборка фрагментов песен Владимира Высоцкого, исполняемых разными людьми и выложенных в интернете.
Диапазон выбора, исполнителями песен - поражает! Все песни Владимира Семёновича людям дороги и сегодня! Их поют (и читают) и взрослые и дети! 
Песни Владимира Высоцкого и сейчас звучат и на кухнях, и на улицах и в солдатских казармах! ..."_

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul 20, 2012 by *Consulatea*  _Лютеранский взгляд на личность Владимира Высоцкого. Любительское видео.
25.07.2012г._

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul 19, 2012 by* rogovanova60*  Запись - 1974-1976г 
 Для к/ф 'Бегство м-ра М'Киннли'  
Кто-то плод захотел, что неспел, неспел,
Потрусили за ствол - он упал, упал...
Вот вам песня о том, кто не спел, не спел,
И что голос имел - не узнал, не узнал. 
Может, были с судьбой нелады, нелады,
И со случаем плохи дела, дела,
А тугая струна на лады, на лады
С незаметным изъяном легла. 
Он начал робко - с ноты "до",
Но не допел ее не до...
Не дозвучал его аккорд, аккорд
И никого не вдохновил...
Собака лаяла, а кот
Мышей ловил... 
Смешно! Не правда ли, смешно! Смешно!
А он шутил - недошутил,
Недораспробовал вино
И даже недопригубил. 
Он пока лишь затеивал спор, спор
Неуверенно и не спеша,
Словно капельки пота из пор,
Из-под кожи сочилась душа. 
Только начал дуэль на ковре,
Еле-еле, едва приступил.
Лишь чуть-чуть осмотрелся в игре,
И судья еще счёт не открыл. 
Он хотел знать всё от и до,
Но не добрался он, не до...
Ни до догадки, ни до дна,
Не докопался до глубин,
И ту, которая одна,
Не долюбил, не долюбил! 
Смешно, не правда ли, смешно?
А он спешил - недоспешил.
Осталось недорешено,
Все то, что он недорешил. 
Ни единою буквой не лгу -
Он был чистого слога слуга,
И писал ей стихи на снегу,-
К сожалению, тают снега. 
Но тогда еще был снегопад
И свобода писать на снегу.
И большие снежинки и град
Он губами хватал на бегу. 
Но к ней в серебряном ландо
Он не добрался и не до...
Не добежал, бегун-беглец,
Не долетел, не доскакал,
А звёздный знак его - Телец -
Холодный Млечный Путь лакал. 
Смешно, не правда ли, смешно,
Когда секунд недостает,-
Недостающее звено -
И недолёт, и недолёт. 
Смешно, не правда ли? Ну, вот,-
И вам смешно, и даже мне.
Конь на скаку и птица влёт,-
По чьей вине, по чьей вине?  
1973

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul 17, 2012 by *rogovanova60*  _Москва - 28 мая 1976 года, на дому у Феликса Дашкова. 
ДАШКОВ, Феликс Михайлович. Капитан дальнего плавания. 
Родился в 1927 г. Окончил Одесское Высшее мореходное училище. Тридцать лет командовал судами в Черноморском пароходстве, был капитаном теплоходов "Литва", "Белоруссия", "Адмирал Нахимов", затем работал лоцманом в Ялтинском порту.  _ 
Чужие карбонарии,
Закушав водку килечкой,
Спешат в свои подполия
Налаживать борьбу,-
А я лежу в гербарии,
К доске пришпилен шпилечкой,
И пальцами до боли я
По дереву скребу. 
Корячусь я на гвоздике,
Но не меняю позы.
Кругом - жуки-навозники
И крупные стрекозы,-
По детству мне знакомые -
Ловил я их, копал,
Давил, - но в насекомые
Я сам теперь попал. 
Под всеми экспонатами -
Эмалевые планочки,-
Все строго по-научному -
Указан класс и вид...
Я с этими ребятами
Лежал в стеклянной баночке,
Дрались мы,- это к лучшему:
Узнал, кто ядовит. 
Я представляю мысленно
Себя в большой постели,-
Но подо мной написано:
"Невиданный доселе"...
Я гомо был читающий,
Я сапиенсом был,
Мой класс - млекопитающий,
А вид... уже забыл.
В лицо ль мне дуло, в спину ли,
В бушлате или в робе я -
Стремился, кровью крашенный,
Обратно к шалашу,-
И на тебе - задвинули
В наглядные пособия,-
Я злой и ошарашенный
На стеночке вишу. 
Оформлен как на выданье,
Стыжусь, как ученица, -
Жужжат шмели солидные,
Что надо подчиниться,
А бабочки хихикают
На странный экспонат,
Личинки мерзко хмыкают
И куколки язвят.
Ко мне с опаской движутся
Мои собратья прежние -
Двуногие, разумные, -
Два пишут - три в уме.
Они пропишут ижицу -
Глаза у них не нежные,-
Один брезгливо ткнул в меня
И вывел резюме: 
"С ним не были налажены
Контакты, и не ждем их,-
Вот потому он, гражданы,
Лежит у насекомых.
Мышленье в ем не развито,
С ним вечное ЧП,-
А здесь он может разве что
Вертеться на пупе".
Берут они не круто ли?!-
Меня нашли не во поле!
Ошибка это глупая -
Увидится изъян,-
Накажут тех, кто спутали,
Заставят, чтоб откнопили,-
И попаду в подгруппу я
Хотя бы обезьян. 
Нет, не ошибка - акция
Свершилась надо мною,-
Чтоб начал пресмыкаться я
Вниз пузом, вверх спиною,-
Вот и лежу, расхристанный,
Разыгранный вничью,
Намеренно причисленный
К ползучему жучью. 
А может, все провертится
И вскорости поправится...
В конце концов, ведь досточка -
Не плаха, говорят,-
Все слюбится да стерпится,
Мне даже стала нравиться
Молоденькая осочка
И кокон-шелкопряд.
А мне приятно с осами -
От них не пахнет псиной,
Средь них бывают особи
И с талией осиной.
Да, кстати, и из коконов
Родится что-нибудь
Такое, что из локонов
И что имеет грудь... 
Червяк со мной не кланится,
А оводы со слепнями
Питают отвращение
К навозной голытьбе,-
Чванливые созданьица
Довольствуются сплетнями,-
А мне нужны общения
С подобными себе!

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul 15, 2012 by *SaveljevaTatjana* 
Поет Татьяна Савельева, Рига, Латвия

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *klarysack*onJul 9, 2009

----------


## Lampada

*Как призывный набат... (Песня о новом времени)*  
Published on Aug 2, 2012 by* rogovanova60*    Концерт в клубе МВД, Москва апрель 1970г.  
Как призывный набат, прозвучали в ночи тяжело шаги,-
Значит, скоро и нам уходить и прощаться без слов.
По нехоженным тропам протопали лошади, лошади,
Неизвестно к какому концу унося седоков. 
Наше время - иное, лихое, но счастье, как встарь, ищи!
И в погоню за ним мы летим, убегающим, вслед.
Только вот в этой скачке теряем мы лучших товарищей,
На скаку не заметив, что рядом товарищей нет. 
И еще будем долго огни принимать за пожары мы,
Будет долго зловещим казаться нам скрип сапогов,
Про войну будут детские игры с названьями старыми,
И людей будем долго делить на своих и врагов. 
А когда отгрохочет, когда отгорит и отплачется,
И когда наши кони устанут под нами скакать,
И когда наши девушки сменят шинели на платьица,-
Не забыть бы тогда, не простить бы и не потерять! 
1966.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 5, 2012 by Александр Сухановский Запись для В.Савича, Москва, 1971 год. Считается единственным сохранившимся исполнением.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 5, 2012 by rogovanova60   Москва - 28 мая 1976 года, на дому у Феликса Дашкова.
ДАШКОВ, Феликс Михайлович. Капитан дальнего плавания. Родился в 1927 г.
Окончил Одесское Высшее мореходное училище. Тридцать лет командовал
судами в Черноморском пароходстве, был капитаном
теплоходов "Литва", "Белоруссия", "Адмирал Нахимов", затем работал
лоцманом в Ялтинском порту.  
Как во смутной волости,
Лютой, злой губернии
Выпадали молодцу
Все шипы да тернии.
Он обиды зачерпнул,
Полные пригоршни.
Ну, а горя, что хлебнул,
Не бывает горше. 
Пей отраву, хоть залейся,
Благо денег не берут, не берут...
Сколь веревочка ни вейся,
Все равно совьешься в кнут!
Все равно совьешься в кнут! 
Гонит неудачников по миру с котомкою.
Жизнь течет меж пальчиков
Паутинкой тонкою,
А которых повело, повлекло
По лихой дороге,
Тех ветрами сволокло
Прямиком в остроги. 
Тут на милость не надейся -
Стиснуть зубы, да терпеть.
Сколь веревочка ни вейся,
Все равно совьешься в плеть!
Все равно совьешься в плеть...

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 8, 2012 by *YurchenkoElena *  "Я из дела ушел, из такого хорошего дела! Ничего не унес - отвалился в чем мать родила.Не затем, что приспичило мне, - просто время приспело, Из-за синей горы понагнало другие дела..." 
Песня прозвучала в документальном фильме "*Вадим Туманов*. Нокаут."(2008 г.) 
Россия."Арт-Нуво студия". Режиссер Владимир Мелетин. 
Для видеоряда взяты отрывки из этого фильма.

----------


## Lampada

http://video.mail.ru/mail/vasilich-b...tml?autoplay=1  
Владимир Высoцкий - *Вадим Туманов* вспоминает  * Нокаут* (200 ::

----------


## Lampada

Непоющий Высоцкий - Новости культуры и искусства

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jul 10, 2012 by *serghei427 
Маски*

----------


## Lampada

*Александр Ткачёв - Памяти Владимира Высоцкого * Uploaded by ALEXUKL on Dec 28, 2010 
Александр Васильевич Ткачев - запись в ДК «Прожектор» 26.12.1980 г. 
Видеоряд - Алексей Уклеин.   
Что так тихо кричу, а вокруг пустота,
сон от яви уже не могу отличить.
Эй, апостол, давай, закрывай ворота,
никого не впускай, на земле дай пожить.
Эту горечь тебе ни за что не понять,
там ведь в небе для вас херувимы поют.
Спрячь ключи от ворот, погоди отворять.
Ну зачем он вам там? Пусть другие войдут. 
Но все кончено. Крик оборвался,
        спазмой сжатое горло немеет.
        Мир проснулся и не разрыдался,
        видно, мир безнадежно болеет. 
Что ж, помянем его, пусть наступит покой.
Мы устали рубцы до крови раздирать,
кулаками бить в грудь, захлебнувшись строкой,
а потом, похмелясь, все по-новой прощать.
Да и совесть смолчит, неуютно ей тут,
лишь заденет струну - испугавшись, замрет.
Где-то музы оркестрами сводными лгут,
только совесть в набат, словно колокол, бьет. 
Перестроить охрипшую лиру
        не хватило годов, слава Богу,
        и надорванный голос по миру,
        как войну, объявляет тревогу. 
Все молчали, лишь струны не дали уснуть, -
где же ваши слова, где же ваши дела? -
в темноте, задрожав, пробивали нам путь,
а поводырем нам наша совесть была.
Уже каждый слова для себя подобрал,
только рта не раскрыть и не выплюнуть их.
Но нашелся чудак и за всех откричал,
и за всех отстрадал, да сорвался, затих. 
Ах, как трудно болеть за Расею,
        каждый крик - в сердце пуля шальная,
        и рыдать, и смеяться над нею,
        материться, шепча "Дорогая!" 
Как хотелось писать о любви, о весне,
о прозрачных мечтах с голубым кораблем...
Но когда в душах хворь, - боль дрожит на струне.
Все же, морщась, - не мед - зелье горькое пьем.
Вот бы песню сложить, чтобы враз обо всем,
только сердце одно, да и жизнь коротка.
Почему ж, как струну, свои нервы мы рвем?
Знать, отступит болезнь, знать, цена велика. 
Ах, как тошно от сладкой надежды,
        век не наш - времена исцеленья.
        Но меж прошлым и будущим между
        в души брошены зерна сомненья. 
Мне бы зубы сомкнуть, закусить бы губу
до кровавых молитв, до вопросов немых,
бросить к черту дела, да задуть в ту трубу,
созывая всех тех, кого нету в живых.
И - последний парад, и - по коням, вперед!
Пусть несется в сердцах сумасшедшая рать,
а стрела своего супостата найдет,
ведь ей право дано второй раз выбирать. 
Не окончена времени повесть,
        и ни племени нет, и ни рода,
        лишь на совесть зарытая Совесть
        на Ваганьково. Справа от входа. 
1980

----------


## Lampada

*Жертва телевидения * Published on Aug 15, 2012 by rogovanova60  
Москва 10 апреля 1980г. 
Концерт (ВПТИтяжмаш)  
Есть телевизор - подайте трибуну,-
Так проору - разнесется на мили!
Он - не окно, я в окно и не плюну,-
Мне будто дверь в целый мир прорубили. 
Все на дому - самый полный обзор:
Отдых в Крыму, ураган и Кобзон,
Фильм, часть седьмая - тут можно поесть:
Я не видал предыдущие шесть. 
Врубаю первую - а там ныряют,-
Ну, это так себе, а с двадцати -
"А ну-ка, девушки!" - что вытворяют!
И все - в передничках,- с ума сойти! 
Есть телевизор - мне дом не квартира,-
Я всею скорбью скорблю мировою,
Грудью дышу я всем воздухом мира,
Никсона вижу с его госпожою. 
Вот тебе раз! Иностранный глава -
Прямо глаз в глаз, к голове голова,-
Чуть пододвинул ногой табурет -
И оказался с главой тет-на-тет. 
Потом - ударники в хлебопекарне,-
Дают про выпечку до десяти.
И вот любимая - "А ну-ка, парни!" -
Стреляют, прыгают,- с ума сойти! 
Если не смотришь - ну пусть не болван ты,
Но уж, по крайности, богом убитый:
Ты же не знаешь, что ищут таланты,
Ты же не ведаешь, кто даровитый! 
Как убедить мне упрямую Настю?! -
Настя желает в кино - как суббота,-
Настя твердит, что проникся я страстью
К глупому ящику для идиота. 
Да, я проникся - в квартиру зайду,
Глядь - дома Никсон и Жорж Помпиду!
Вот хорошо - я бутылочку взял,-
Жорж - посошок, Ричард, правда, не стал. 
Ну а действительность еще кошмарней,-
Врубил четвертую - и на балкон:
"А ну-ка, девушки!" "А ну-ка, парням!"
Вручают премию в ООН! 
...Ну а потом, на Канатчиковой даче,
Где, к сожаленью, навязчивый сервис,
Я и в бреду все смотрел передачи,
Все заступался за Анджелу Дэвис. 
Слышу: не плачь - все в порядке в тайге,
Выигран матч СССР-ФРГ,
Сто негодяев захвачены в плен,
И Магомаев поет в КВН. 
Ну а действительность еще шикарней -
Два телевизора - крути-верти:
"А ну-ка, девушки!" - "А ну-ка, парни!",-
За них не боязно с ума сойти! 
1972

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 19, 2012 by   На дому у Валентина Савича - запись 30 марта 1971г.  *Мои капитаны 
Я теперь в дураках*,
Не уйти мне с земли,
Мне поставила суша капканы.
Не заметивши сходней,
На берег сошли, и навечно,
Мои капитаны. 
Мне теперь не выйти в море
И не встретить их в пору,
Я сегодня в недоборе,
Со щита да в нищету 
И теперь в моих песнях
Сплошные нули,
В них все больше про реки и раны.
Из своих кителей капитанских
Ушли, как из кожи,
Мои капитаны. 
Мне теперь не выйти в море
И не встретить их в порту,
Ах, мой вечный санаторий
И оскомина во рту. 
Капитаны мне скажут:
"Давай не скули", -
Ну, а я не скулю, волком вою,
Вы ж не просто с собой
Мои песни везли,
Вы везли мою душу с собою. 
А мне теперь не выйти в море
И не встретить их в порту.
Ах, мой вечный санаторий,
И оскомина во рту. 
Повстречались в порту
Толпы верных друзей,
И я с вами делил ваши лавры.
Мне казалось,
Я тоже сходил с кораблей
В эти Токио, Гамбурги, Гавры. 
Но теперь не выйти в море
И не встретить их в порту.
Ах, мой вечный санаторий,
И оскомина во рту. 
Я надеюсь,
Что море сильней площадей
И прочнее домов из бетона
Море лучший колдун,
Чем земной чародей,
И я встречу вас из лиссабона. 
Но мне теперь не выйти в море
И не встретить их в порту.
Я сегодня в недоборе,
Со щита да в нищету. 
Я механиков вижу во тьме,
Шкиперов вижу я,
Что не бесятся с жира.
Капитаны по сходням идут
С танкеров, сухогрузов
Да и с пассажиров. 
Нет, я снова выйду в море,
Снова встречу их в порту.
К черту вечный санаторий
И оскомину во рту.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 26, 2012 by *rogovanova60*   День рождения лейтенанта милиции
в ресторане "Берлин"   *Побудьте день вы в милицейской шкуре* - Вам жизнь
покажется наоборот. Давайте выпьем за тех, кто в МУРе, - За тех, кто в
МУРе никто не пьет. 
А за соседним столом - компания,
А за соседним столом - веселие, -
А она на меня - ноль внимания,
Ей сосед ее шпарит Есенина. Побудьте день вы в милицейской шкуре - Вам
жизнь покажется наоборот. Давайте выпьем за тех, кто в МУРе, - За тех,
кто в МУРе никто не пьет. 
Понимаю я, что в Тамаре - ум,
Что у ей - диплом и стремления, -
И я вылил водку в аквариум:
Пейте, рыбы, за мой день рождения! Побудьте день вы в милицейской шкуре
- Вам жизнь покажется наоборот. Давайте ж выпьем за тех, кто в МУРе, -
За тех, кто в МУРе никто не пьет... 
1965

----------


## Lampada

Published on Aug 26, 2012 by *MrVesmar*

----------


## Lampada

*Я конечно вернусь*Published on Apr 21, 2012 by *KGDU1*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 1, 2012 by *rogovanova60  
Я из дела ушёл...*  (Редкий вариант песни)
.
Я из дела ушел, из такого хорошего дела!
Ничего не унёс - отвалился в чём мать родила.
Не затем, что приспичило мне, - просто время приспело,
Из-за синей горы понагнало другие дела. 
Мы многое из книжек узнаём,
А истины передают изустно:
"Пророков нет в отечестве своём",-
Но и в других отечествах - не густо. 
Я не предал друзей, без меня даже выиграл кто-то.
Я подвёл одного, ненадолго,- сочтёмся потом.
Я из дела исчез,- не оставил ни крови, ни пота,
А оно без меня покатилось своим чередом. 
Пророков нет - не сыщешь днём с огнём,-
Ушли и Магомет, и Заратустра.
Пророков нет в отечестве своём,
Но и в других отечествах не густо... 
Растащили меня, но я счастлив, что львиную долю
Получили лишь те, кому я б её отдал и так.
Я по скользкому полу иду, каблуки канифолю,
Подымаюсь по лестнице и прохожу на чердак. 
А внизу говорят - от добра ли, от зла ли, не знаю:
"Хорошо, что ушёл, - без него стало дело верней!"
Паутину в углах с образов я ногтями сдираю,
Тороплюсь, потому что за домом седлают коней. 
Открылся лик - я стал к нему лицом,
И он ответил мне светло и грустно:
"Пророков нет в отечестве своём,-
Но и в других отечествах - не густо". 
Я взлетаю в седло, я врастаю в коня - тело в тело,-
Конь падёт подо мной, - я уже закусил удила!
Я из дела исчез, из такого хорошего дела,
Из-за синей горы понагнало другие дела. 
Скачу - хрустят колосья под конём,
Но ясно различимо из-за хруста:
"Пророков нет в отечестве своём,-
Но и в других отечествах - не густо". 
1973.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 2, 2012 by *lavriccat2011* Калининград, Дворец спорта Юность. 21 июня 1980. 
ЖЕРТВА ТЕЛЕВИДЕНИЯ. 
Есть телевизор - подайте трибуну,-
Так проору - разнесется на мили!
Он - не окно, я в окно и не плюну,-
Мне будто дверь в целый мир прорубили.  
Все на дому - самый полный обзор:
Отдых в Крыму, ураган и Кобзон,
Фильм, часть седьмая - тут можно поесть:
Я не видал предыдущие шесть. 
Врубаю первую - а там ныряют,-
Ну, это так себе, а с двадцати -
"А ну-ка, девушки!" - что вытворяют!
И все - в передничках,- с ума сойти! 
Есть телевизор - мне дом не квартира,-
Я всею скорбью скорблю мировою,
Грудью дышу я всем воздухом мира,
Никсона вижу с его госпожою. 
Вот тебе раз! Иностранный глава -
Прямо глаз в глаз, к голове голова,-
Чуть пододвинул ногой табурет -
И оказался с главой тет-на-тет. 
Потом - ударники в хлебопекарне,-
Дают про выпечку до десяти.
И вот любимая - "А ну-ка, парни!" -
Стреляют, прыгают,- с ума сойти! 
Если не смотришь - ну пусть не болван ты,
Но уж, по крайности, богом убитый:
Ты же не знаешь, что ищут таланты,
Ты же не ведаешь, кто даровитый! 
Как убедить мне упрямую Настю?! -
Настя желает в кино - как суббота,-
Настя твердит, что проникся я страстью
К глупому ящику для идиота. 
Да, я проникся - в квартиру зайду,
Глядь - дома Никсон и Жорж Помпиду!
Вот хорошо - я бутылочку взял,-
Жорж - посошок, Ричард, правда, не стал. 
Ну а действительность еще шикарней,-
Врубил четвертую - и на балкон:
"А ну-ка, девушки!" "А ну-ка, парням!"
Вручают премию в ООН! 
...Ну а потом, на Канатчиковой даче,
Где, к сожаленью, навязчивый сервис,
Я и в бреду все смотрел передачи,
Все заступался за Анджелу Дэвис. 
Слышу: не плачь - все в порядке в тайге,
Выигран матч СССР-ФРГ,
Сто негодяев захвачены в плен,
И Магомаев поет в КВН. 
Ну а действительность еще кошмарней -
Два телевизора - крути-верти:
И там "А ну-ка, девушки!" -
А тут,- "А ну-ка, парни!",-
За них не боязно... с ума сойти! 
1972.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 8, 2012 by rogovanova60 
Запись 19 апреля, 1970 года , концерт в клубе Академии Министерства Внутренних Дел СССР.  *Чем славится индийская культура?* Вот, скажем, Шива - многорук, клыкаст.
Еще артиста знаем, Радж Капура,
И касту йогов - высшую из каст. 
Говорят, что раньше йог мог
Ни черта не бравши в рот, - год,
А теперь они рекорд бьют -
Все едят и целый год пьют. 
А что же мы? - и мы не хуже многих.
Мы тоже можем много выпивать.
И бродят многочисленные йоги,
Их, правда, очень трудно распознать. 
Очень много может йог штук.
Вот один недавно лег вдруг,
Третий день уже летит - стыд, -
Ну, а он себе лежит, спит. 
Я знаю, что у них секретов много.
Поговорить бы с йогом тет-на-тет!
Ведь даже яд не действует на йога -
На яды у него иммунитет. 
Под водой не дышит час - раз.
Не обидчив на слова - два.
Если чует, что старик вдруг,
Скажет: "Стоп!", и в тот же миг - труп. 
Я попросил подвыпившего йога
(Он бритвы, гвозди ел, как колбасу):
- Послушай, друг, откройся мне, ей-богу,
С собой в могилу тайну унесу! 
Был ответ на мой вопрос прост,
И поссорились мы с ним в дым.
Я бы мог открыть ответ тот,
Но йог велел хранить секрет - вот! 
1966

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 23, 2012 by *rogovanova60 * 
http://www.psj.ru/djs/detail.php?ID=13018 - Тайны расстрела «Белого дома».   *Жил-был добрый дурачина-простофиля*.
Куда его только черти не носили!
Но однажды, как назло,
повезло
И совсем в чужое царство занесло. 
Слезы градом - так и надо
Простофиле!
Не усаживайся задом
На кобыле,
Ду-ра-чи-на! 
Посреди большого поля, глядь: три стула!
Дурачину в область печени кольнуло.
Сверху надпись: "Для гостей",
"Для князей",
А над третьим - "Стул для царских кровей". 
Вот на первый стул уселся
Простофиля,
Потому что от усердья
Обессилел,
Ду-ра-чи-на... 
Только к стулу примостился дурачина,
Сразу слуги принесли хмельные вина.
Дурачина ощутил
много сил,
Элегантно ел, кутил и шутил. 
Погляди-ка, поглазей:
В буйной силе
Влез на стул для князей
Простофиля -
Ду-ра-чи-на! 
И сейчас же бывший добрый дурачина
Ощутил, что он - ответственный мужчина.
Стал советы подавать,
крикнул рать
И почти уже решил воевать. 
Больше, больше руки грей,
Ежли в силе!
Влез на стул для царей
Простофиля -
Ду-ра-чи-на! 
Сразу руки потянулися к печати,
Сразу топать стал ногами и кричати:
- Будь ты князь, будь ты хоть
сам господь! -
Вот возьму и прикажу запороть! 
Если б люди в сей момент
Рядом были,
Не сказали б комплимент
Простофиле -
Ду-ра-чи-не... 
Но был добрый этот самый простофиля:
Захотел издать указ про изобилье.
Только стул подобных дел
не терпел:
Как тряхнет - и, ясно, тот не усидел. 
И очнулся добрый малый
Простофиля,
У себя на сеновале -
В чем родили...
Ду-ра-чи-на! 
1964.

----------


## Lampada

За тех кто в МУРе -* Попурри из песен В.Высоцкого* 
Uploaded by *Sharabok* on Aug 28, 2011 
В попурри вошли 30 песен В.Высоцкого: 
Таганка.
На мой юный возраст не смотри. 
В пику, а не черву. 
Город уши заткнул. 
Мне ребята сказали. 
Вот главный вход. 
Правда ведь обидно. 
Не уводите меня из весны. 
Формулировка.
 Рецидивист. 
Ошибка вышла.
 Летит паровоз по долинам. 
Всё позади. 
Напишите мне письмо. 
За меня невеста. 
Зека Васильев и зека Петров. 
Товарищ Сталин. 
Рано утром проснёшься. 
За хлеб и воду.
 Гром прогремел. 
Я в деле. 
Когда качаются фонарики ночные. 
У меня было сорок фамилий. 
Сколько не старался. 
Я был душой дурного общества. 
Сколько лет, сколько зим. 
На одного. 
Так оно и есть. 
Уголовный кодекс. 
День рождения лейтенанта милиции.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 25, 2012 by *Slava Chetin*

----------


## Lampada

http://kacmanat.ru/vsv/vvtxt/v3.htm

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий - Мореплаватель-Одиночка* (Полный вариант) 
Published on Oct 12, 2012 by *MrSchweppes* 01 - 02 декабря 1976 года  
Украинская ССР, г. Ялта /Набережная имени Ленина/, Ялтинская к/с, 
Репетиция песен для к/ф "Ветер надежды"

----------


## Lampada

* В темноте (ранний вариант) * 
Published on Oct 16, 2012 by *rogovanova60  * _Песня написана для к/ф "Сыновья уходят в бой" В фильм не вошла((_

----------


## Lampada

Published on Nov  9, 2012 by rogovanova60  
Куйбышев, 20/30 ноября - 1967 год, начало в 23 часа, на дому у Артура Николаевича Щербака.
Запись осуществлялась на магнитофон «Грюндиг-ТК-46" с применением функции "ЭХО"  
Уходим под воду
В нейтральной воде.
Мы можем по году
Плевать на погоду,
А если накроют — 
Локаторы взвоют
О нашей беде:     Спасите наши души!
Мы бредим от удушья.
Спасите наши души,     Спешите к нам!
Услышьте нас на суше —     Наш SOS все глуше, глуше,
И ужас режет души     напополам! 
И рвутся аорты,
Но наверх  — не сметь!
Там слева по борту,
Там справа по борту,
Там прямо по ходу
Мешает проходу
Рогатая смерть!     Спасите наши души!
Мы бредим от удушья.
Спасите наши души,     Спешите к нам!
Услышьте нас на суше  —
Наш SOS все глуше, глуше,
И ужас режет души     напополам! 
Но здесь мы на воле  —
Ведь это наш мир!
Свихнулись мы, что ли  —
Всплывать в минном поле?!
— А ну, без истерик!
Мы врежемся в берег! — 
Сказал командир.     Спасите наши души!
Мы бредим от удушья.
Спасите наши души,     Спешите к нам!
Услышьте нас на суше  —
Наш SOS все глуше, глуше,
И ужас режет души     напополам! 
Всплывем на рассвете — 
Приказ есть приказ.
Погибнуть в отсвете — 
Уж лучше при свете!
Наш путь не отмечен.
Нам нечем... Нам нечем!..
Но помните нас!     Спасите наши души!
Мы бредим от удушья.
Спасите наши души,     Спешите к нам!
Услышьте нас на суше —     Наш SOS все глуше, глуше,
И ужас режет души     напополам! 
Вот вышли наверх мы,
Но выхода нет!
Ход полный на верфи,
Натянуты нервы.
Конец всем печалям,
Концам и началам — 
Мы рвемся к причалам
Заместо торпед!     Спасите наши души!
Мы бредим от удушья.
Спасите наши души,     Спешите к нам!
Услышьте нас на суше —     Наш SOS все глуше, глуше,
И ужас режет души     напополам!
1967
 Музыкальные композиции правообладатель: "Spasite Nashi Dushi"

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий *(телепередача 1987 г.) ч.1    * 58 min 
Uploaded by *Macsimych* on Nov 11, 2011 
Ведущая - Наталья Крымова.
 Участвуют: Булат Окуджава, Михаил Ульянов и другие.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высоцкий (телепередача 1987 г.) ч.2   * 1 час 18 минут
Uploaded by *Macsimych* on Nov  9, 2011
Ведущая - Наталья Крымова. 
Участвуют: Марина Влади, Всеволод Абдулов, Булат Окуджава, Георгий Гречко, Юрий Никулин, Гарри Каспаров и другие.

----------


## Lampada

*Алёха* (редкая запись)  
Published on Nov 18, 2012 by *rogovanova60*  
Запись на бобинный магнитофон "Яуза" - 7 ноября -1965г. 
Присутствовали Людмила Абрамова, Юрий Манин, Андрей Евдокимов и другие.   
Нам вчера прислали
Из рук вон плохую весть:
Нам вчера сказали,
Что Алеха вышел весь.
Как же так! Он Наде
Говорил, что - пофартит,
Что сыграет свадьбу -
На неделю загудит... 
Не видать девахе
Этот свадебный гудеж
Потому что в драке
Налетел на чей-то нож,
Потому что - плохо,
Хоть не первый раз уже
Получал Алеха
Дырки новые в душе. 
Для того ль он душу,
Как рубаху, залатал,
Чтоб его убила
В пьяной драке сволота!
Если б все в порядке -
Мы б на свадьбу нынче шли,-
Но с ножом в лопатке
Поутру его нашли. 
Что ж, поубивается
Девчонка, поревет,
Что ж, посомневается -
И слезы оботрет,-
А потом без вздоха
Отопрет любому дверь...
Ничего, Алеха, -
Все равно тебе теперь! 
Мы его схороним очень скромно -
Что рыдать!
Некому о нем и похоронную
Послать,
Потому - никто не знает,
Где у Лехи дом, -
Вот такая смерть шальная
Всех нас ждет потом. 
Что ж, поубивается
Девчонка, поревет,
Что ж, посомневается -
И слезы оботрет, -
А потом без вздоха
Отопрет любому дверь,-
Бог простит, а Леха...
Все равно ему теперь... 
1964.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Dec  1, 2012 by* YurchenkoElena* 
Клип-шутка.   *Пятая песенка Алисы* 
Чтобы не попасть в капкан,
Чтобы в темноте не заблудиться,
Чтобы никогда с пути не сбиться
Чтобы в нужном месте приземлиться, приводниться,
Начерти на карте план. 
И шагай и пой беспечно,
Тири-тири-там-там-тирам,
Встреча обеспечена, в плане все отмечено,
Точно, безупречно и пунктиром,
Тири-тири-там-там-тирам, жирненьким пунктиром,
Тири-тири-там-там-тирам, жирненьким пунктиром. 
Если даже есть талант,
Чтобы не нарушить, не расстроить,
Чтобы не разрушить, а построить,
Чтобы увеличиться, удвоить и утроить,
Нужен очень точный план. 
Мы неточный план порвем, и
Он ползет по швам, там-тирам.
Дорогие вы мои, планы выполнимые,
Рядом с вами, мнимые - пунктиром,
Тири-тири-там-там-тирам, тоненьким пунктиром,
Тири-тири-там-там-тирам, тоненьким пунктиром. 
Планы не простят обман.
Если им не дать осуществиться,
Могут эти планы разозлиться,
Так, что завтра куколка станет гусеницей,
Если не нарушить план. 
Путаница за разиней
Ходит по пятам-тамтирам,
Гусеницу синюю назовут гусынею.
Гните свою линию пунктиром,
Не теряйте, там-там-тирам, линию пунктира,
Не теряйте, там-там-тирам, линию пунктира.

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий: "Во груди душа словно ерзает..". - YouTube  *Во груди душа словно ёрзает...*  
Published on Dec 14, 2012 by* rogovanova60* Запись песни на киностудии имени Горького для к/ф "Иван да Марья" 10 апреля 1974 года. 
Песня в фильм не вошла. 
Кадры из к/ф "Иван да Марья"  
СОЛДАТ И ПРИВИДЕНИЕ 
- Во груди душа словно ёрзает,
Сердце в ней горит будто свечка.
И в судьбе - как в ружье: то затвор заест,
То в плечо отдаст, то - осечка. 
Ах ты долюшка несчастливая,-
Воля царская - несправедливая! 
- Я - привидение, я - призрак, но
Я от сидения давно больно.
Темница тесная, везде сквозит,-
Хоть бестелесно я, а всё ж - знобит. 
Может, кто-нибудь обидится,
Но я, право, не шучу:
Испугать, в углу привидеться -
Совершенно не хочу. 
Жаль, что вдруг тебя казнят,- ты с душой хорошею.
Можешь запросто, солдат, звать меня Тимошею. 
1974.

----------


## Lampada

*Утренняя гимнастика.   Published on Dec 20, 2012 by YurchenkoElena* _Клип-шутка  (утренняя гимнастика в сказочном царстве-государстве).
Видеоряд - произвольная подборка забавных эпизодов из к/фильма "Иван да Марья"  (  фильм-сказка, 1974 г.).
Некоторые эпизоды не совсем совпадают с текстом песни._

----------


## Lampada

Исполняет НИДЖАТ МАМЕДОВ

----------


## Lampada

Исполняет НИДЖАТ МАМЕДОВ

----------


## Lampada

МОЙ ГАМЛЕТ 
Исполняет Ниджат Мамедов  
Я только малость объясню в стихе -
На всё я не имею полномочий...
Я был зачат, как нужно, во грехе -
В поту и нервах первой брачной ночи. 
Я знал, что, отрываясь от земли,-
Чем выше мы, тем жёстче и суровей;
Я шёл спокойно прямо в короли
    И вёл себя наследным принцем крови. 
Я знал - всё будет так, как я хочу,
Я не бывал внакладе и в уроне,
Мои друзья по школе и мечу
    Служили мне, как их отцы - короне. 
Не думал я над тем, что говорю,
И с легкостью слова бросал на ветер -
Мне верили и так, как главарю,
Все высокопоставленные дети. 
Пугались нас ночные сторожа,
Как оспою, болело время нами.
Я спал на кожах, мясо ел с ножа
    И злую лошадь мучил стременами. 
Я знал - мне будет сказано: "Царуй!" -
Клеймо на лбу мне рок с рожденья выжег.
И я пьянел среди чеканных сбруй,
Был терпелив к насилью слов и книжек. 
Я улыбаться мог одним лишь ртом,
А тайный взгляд, когда он зол и горек,
Умел скрывать, воспитанный шутом,-
Шут мёртв теперь: "Аминь!" Бедняга Йорик!.. 
Но отказался я от дележа
    Наград, добычи, славы, привилегий:
Вдруг стало жаль мне мёртвого пажа,
Я объезжал зелёные побеги... 
Я позабыл охотничий азарт,
Возненавидел и борзых, и гончих,
Я от подранка гнал коня назад
    И плетью бил загонщиков и ловчих. 
Я видел - наши игры с каждым днём
    Всё больше походили на бесчинства,-
В проточных водах по ночам, тайком
    Я отмывался от дневного свинства. 
Я прозревал, глупея с каждым днем,
Я прозевал домашние интриги.
Не нравился мне век, и люди в нём
    Не нравились,- и я зарылся в книги. 
Мой мозг, до знаний жадный, как паук,
Всё постигал: недвижность и движенье,-
Но толка нет от мыслей и наук,
Когда повсюду им опроверженье. 
С друзьями детства перетерлась нить,
Нить Ариадны оказалась схемой.
Я бился над словами "быть, не быть",
Как над неразрешимою дилеммой. 
Но вечно, вечно плещет море бед,-
В него мы стрелы мечем - в сито просо,
Отсеивая призрачный ответ
    От вычурного этого вопроса. 
Зов предков слыша сквозь затихший гул,
Пошёл на зов,- сомненья крались с тылу,
Груз тяжких дум наверх меня тянул,
А крылья плоти вниз влекли, в могилу. 
В непрочный сплав меня спаяли дни -
Едва застыв, он начал расползаться.
Я пролил кровь, как все,- и, как они,
Я не сумел от мести отказаться. 
А мой подъём пред смертью - есть провал.
Офелия! Я тленья не приемлю.
Но я себя убийством уравнял
    С тем, с кем я лёг в одну и ту же землю. 
Я Гамлет, я насилье презирал,
Я наплевал на датскую корону,-
Но в их глазах - за трон я глотку рвал
    И убивал соперника по трону. 
Но гениальный всплеск похож на бред,
В рожденьи смерть проглядывает косо.
А мы всё ставим каверзный ответ
    И не находим нужного вопроса.
_______________________________  *My Hamlet* 
Just briefly, I'll explain myself in verse,
To tell you everythin -I do not have the might.
I was conceived, the proper way, in curse, -
In sweat and tenseness of the wedding night. 
I knew, when separating from the earth -
The higher, the more harsh we got.
I walked towards the throne that I deserved
And acted like an heir in line of blood. 
I knew that everything would be just as I ruled.
And I was never at a loss and never down.
My mates of sword and those I knew from school
Were loyal, like their fathers to the crown. 
I never gave my speech a bit of thought.
Into the wind, I threw my words with pleasance -
Like to a leader, trust to me was brought
By noble and high-ranking adolescents. 
We made the guards feel restless in the night,
From us, like from a pox, the time grew worse.
I slept on leather; ate right off the knife -
With stirrups disciplined my wicked horse. 
"Long live the King!" - I had foreseen this cry,
The destiny has branded me at birth.
Around chased harnesses, I would get high,
I'd disregard abuse of books and words. 
I'd smile with my lips while being pestered.
My mystic stare, which used to burn in fury,
I've learned to hide, raised by a happy jester.
And now the jester's dead: "Amen!" Poor Yurik. 
And yet I disapproved of any sharing -
Of gains, rewards and privileges one has.
Then, suddenly for life I've started caring
And rode around the newly sprouted grass, 
I lost the thrill for hunting - lost its aim,
I started to despise greyhounds and beagles.
I sped my horse away from wounded game,
And whipped the huntsmen and the beaters 
I watched our games with every single night
Turn more and more into disgrace of time.
And by the flowing rivers, I would hide
And wash myself from staining filth and slime. 
I started to perceive, while growing duller,
I even missed my household's affair.
Towards the people of this era I grew colder,
I hid myself in books and lost all care. 
My brain, for wisdom greedy like a spider,
Grasped everything: the immobility and motion.
But what is wit when one cannot apply it?
When all around there's an opposing notion? 
With friends I tore the tread and I was free -
The thread of Ariadne was but a scheme.
I pondered on the words "to be or not to be,"
A problem with no answer as it seemed. 
The sea of grief was splashing in diffusion.
We stood against it; we were sieving grain,
And filtering the blurry resolution
To a dilemma, which appeared inane. 
I heard my father's call when clamor stopped,
Walked forth, - while lurking doubts loomed.
The weight of heavy thoughts would pull me up
And wings of flesh would drag me to my tomb. 
Into a weak alloy, I've melted with each day,
And barely cool, it started to diffuse.
Like others, I've spilled blood and just like they
I was incapable my vengeance to refuse. 
The rising before death - was my collapse!
Ophilia! My dear, I won't decay...
With killing, I have made myself, perhaps,
An equal to the one with whom I lay. 
I'm Hamlet, I despised injustice and abuse!
I did not give a damn about the crown!
But in their eyes, I hungered fame and I'm accused
Of sending rivals to the throne into the ground. 
The striking splash appears as an illusion
And death through birth emerges from a side.
And we're still asking the deceitful solution
Not finding the question to abide.  
© Andrey Kneller. Translation, ?

----------


## Lampada

*Купола российские* 
Published on Jan  3, 2013 by *rogovanova60*
Запись 26 декабря 1975 года
Театр " Ромэн" Москва, Московский Цыганский Театр
в помещении Театрально-концертного зала гостиницы «Советская» 
Вторая гитара Иошка Играф Игоревич.  
Как засмотрится мне нынче, как задышится?
Воздух крут перед грозой, крут да вязок.
Что споется мне сегодня, что услышится?
Птицы вещие поют - да все из сказок. 
Птица Сирин мне радостно скалится -
Веселит, зазывает из гнёзд,
А напротив - тоскует-печалится,
Травит душу чудной Алконост. 
Словно семь заветных струн
Зазвенели в свой черёд -
Это птица Гамаюн
Надежду подаёт! 
В синем небе, колокольнями проколотом,-
Медный колокол, медный колокол -
То ль возрадовался, то ли осерчал...
Купола в России кроют чистым золотом -
Чтобы чаще Господь замечал. 
Я стою, как перед вечною загадкою,
Пред великою да сказочной страною -
Перед солоно - да горько-кисло-сладкою,
Голубою, родниковою, ржаною. 
Грязью чавкая жирной да ржавою,
Вязнут лошади по стремена,
Но влекут меня сонной державою,
Что раскисла, опухла от сна. 
Словно семь богатых лун
На пути моем встает -
То птица Гамаюн
Надежду подает! 
Душу, сбитую утратами да тратами,
Душу, стертую перекатами,-
Если до крови лоскут истончал,-
Залатаю золотыми я заплатами -
Чтобы чаще Господь замечал! 
1975

----------


## Lampada

*Мила Родович*

----------


## Lampada

*Корабли постоят...*  *Published on Jan 17, 2013 by rogovanova60* Концерт в "Энергосетьпроект" - 6 марта, 1968 года.  _Каждые полгода 25 января - 25 июля СМИ устраивают нам встречу с Владимиром Высоцким. 
На экранах наших телевизорах показывают фильмы, концерты посвященные памяти поэта.
 Премия СВОЯ КОЛЕЯ, встречи и воспоминания друзей. _ 
Пророчество Высоцкого - Песня - *ПРОЩАНИЕ* 
Корабли постоят и ложатся на курс,
Но они возвращаются сквозь непогоды.
Не пройдет и полгода - и я появлюсь,
Чтобы снова уйти,
чтобы снова уйти на полгода. 
Возвращаются все, кроме лучших друзей,
Кроме самых любимых и преданных женщин.
Возвращаются все, - кроме тех, кто нужней.
Я не верю судьбе,
я не верю судьбе, а себе - еще меньше. 
Но мне хочется думать, что это не так, -
Что сжигать корабли скоро выйдет из моды.
Я, конечно, вернусь, весь в друзьях и мечтах.
Я, конечно, спою,
я, конечно, спою, - не пройдет и полгода. 
1966

----------


## Lampada

*Как-то вечером патриции...      
Published on Jan 10, 2013 by  * ***rogovanova60*
Запись у Л. П. Делюсина 30 сентября, 1969 года.    Высоцкий: «Моя граница – занавес кулисы...» | Тайны веков  
ПРО СЕМЕЙНЫЕ ДЕЛА В ДРЕВНЕМ РИМЕ. 
Как-то вечером патриции
Собрались у Капитолия
Новостями поделиться и
Выпить малость алкоголия. 
Не вести ж бесед тверезыми!
Марк-патриций не мытарился -
Пил нектар большими дозами
И ужасно нанектарился. 
И под древней под колонною
Он исторг из уст проклятия:
"Ох, с почтенною матреною
Разойдусь я скоро, братия! 
Она спуталась с поэтами,
Помешалась на театрах -
Так и шастает с билетами
На приезжих гладиаторов! 
"Я, - кричит,- от бескультурия
Скоро стану истеричкою!"-
В общем, злобствует как фурия,
Поощряема сестричкою! 
Только цыкают и шикают...
Ох, налейте снова мне "двойных"!
Мне ж - рабы в лицо хихикают.
На войну бы мне, да нет войны! 
Я нарушу все традиции -
Мне не справиться с обеими,-
Опускаюсь я, патриции,
Дую горькую с плебеями! 
Я ей дом оставлю в Персии -
Пусть берет сестру-мегерочку,-
На отцовские сестерции
Заведу себе гетерочку. 
У гетер хотя все явственней,
Но они не обезумели.
У гетеры пусть безнравственней,
Зато родственники умерли. 
Там сумею исцелиться и
Из запоя скоро выйду я!"
...И пошли домой патриции,
Марку пьяному завидуя. 
1969.

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Feb  7, 2013 by rogovanova60*
Запись 1967 года.  *У меня запой от одиночества -*
По ночам я слышу голоса...
Слышу - вдруг зовут меня по отчеству,-
Глянул - черт,- вот это чудеса!
Черт мне корчил рожи и моргал,
А я ему тихонечко сказал: 
"Я, брат, коньяком напился вот уж как!
Ну, ты, наверно, пьешь денатурат...
Слушай, черт-чертяка-черт ик-чертушка,
Сядь со мной - я очень буду рад...
Да неужели, черт возьми, ты трус?!
Слезь с плеча, а то перекрещусь!" 
Черт сказал, что он знаком с Борисовым -
Это наш запойный управдом,-
Черт за обе щеки хлеб уписывал,
Брезговать не стал и коньяком.
Кончился коньяк - не пропадем,-
Съездим к трем вокзалам и возьмем. 
Я устал, к вокзалам черт мой съездил сам...
Просыпаюсь - снова черт,- боюсь:
Или он по новой мне пригрезился,
Или это я ему кажусь.
Черт ругнулся матом, а потом
Целоваться лез, вилял хвостом. 
Насмеялся я над ним до коликов
И спросил: "Как там у вас в аду
Отношение к нашим алкоголикам -
Говорят, их жарят на спирту?"
Черт опять ругнулся и сказал:
"И там не тот товарищ правит бал!" 
...Все кончилось, светлее стало в комнате,-
Черта я хотел опохмелять,
Но растворился черт как будто в омуте...
Я все жду - когда придет опять...
Я не то чтоб чокнутый какой,
Но лучше - с чертом, чем с самим собой. 
зима 1965-1966.

----------


## Lampada

*Москва - Одесса (ранний вариант)   *   *Published on Jan 29, 2013 by rogovanova60* Концерт 26 января 1968 года. 
/Ленинградский проспект, 47/, Всесоюзный научно-исследовательский кинофотоинститут Государственного комитета СССР по кинематографии при Совете Министров СССР (НИКФИ0) 
Текст песни немного изменен. 
В клипе использована  эксклюзивная киносъёмка с Владимиром Семеновичем от 23 февраля 1973 года    *В который раз лечу Москва-Одесса...*
Опять не выпускают самолёт.
А вот прошла вся в синем
Стюардесса, как принцесса,
Надёжная, как весь гражданский флот. 
Над Мурманском - ни туч, ни облаков,
И хоть сейчас лети до Ашхабада.
Открыты Киев, Харьков, Кишинёв,
И Львов открыт, но мне туда не надо. 
Сказали мне: "Сегодня не надейся,
Не стоит уповать на небеса!"
И вот опять дают задержку рейса на Одессу -
Теперь обледенела полоса. 
А в Ленинграде с крыши потекло!
И что мне не лететь до Ленинграда?
В Тбилиси - там всё ясно, там тепло,
Там чай растёт, но мне туда не надо. 
Я слышу: ростовчане вылетают,
А мне в Одессу надо позарез,
Но надо мне туда, куда меня не принимают
И потому откладывают рейс. 
Мне надо, где сугробы намело,
Где завтра ожидают снегопада!
А где-нибудь всё ясно и светло,
Там хорошо, но мне туда не надо! 
Отсюда не пускают, а туда не принимают -
Несправедливо, грустно мне, но вот
Нас на посадку скучно стюардесса приглашает,
Доступная, как весь гражданский флот. 
Открыли самый дальний закуток,
В который не заманят и награды.
Открыт закрытый порт Владивосток,
Париж открыт - но мне туда не надо. 
Взлетим мы, распогодится - теперь запреты снимут.
Напрягся лайнер, слышен визг турбин...
Сижу, как на иголках: а вдруг опять не примут,
Опять найдётся множество причин. 
Мне надо, где метели и туман,
Где завтра ожидают снегопада!
Открыли Лондон, Дели, Магадан -
Открыли всё, но мне туда не надо! 
Я прав: хоть плачь, хоть смейся, но опять задержка рейса,
И нас обратно к прошлому ведёт
Вся стройная, как "ТУ", та стюардесса мисс Одесса,
Похожая на весь гражданский флот. 
Опять дают задержку до восьми,
И граждане покорно засыпают.
Мне это надоело, чёрт возьми,
И я лечу туда, где принимают!.. 
1967, июль - декабрь

----------


## Lampada

*Чужая колея * Published on Feb  9, 2013 by YurchenkoElena
Высоцкий ( в выступлениях перед концертами ) называл эту песню полушуточной.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Published on Feb 14, 2013 * Репортаж со дня открытия "Дома творчества Владимира Высоцкого" *в Краснодаре*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Открытие памятника В.С.Высоцкому в Гороховце* (16.03.2013)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT95P3OMXd0  http://vv.kulichki.com/audio/ram/mis...ashkovit-u.ram    *НЕ СОСТОЯЛОСЬ*  
        Мишка Шифман башковит -
        У него предвиденье.
        "Что мы видим, - говорит,-
        Кроме телевиденья?
        Смотришь конкурс в Сопоте -
        И глотаешь пыль,
        А кого ни попадя
        Пускают в Израиль!" 
        Мишка также сообщил
        По дороге в Мневники:
        "Голду Меир я словил
        В радиоприемнике..."
        И такое рассказал,
        До того красиво!-
        Что я чуть было не попал
        В лапы Тель-Авива. 
        Я сперва-то был не пьян,
        Возразил два раза я -
        Говорю: "Моше Даян -
        Сука одноглазая,-
        Агрессивный, бестия,
        Чистый фараон,-
        Ну, а где агрессия -
        Там мне не резон". 
        Мишка тут же впал в экстаз -
        После литры выпитой -
        Говорит: "Они же нас
        Выгнали с Египета!
        Оскорбления простить
        Не могу такого,-
        Я позор желаю смыть
        С Рождества Христова!" 
        Мишка взял меня за грудь:
        "Мне нужна компания!
        Мы ж с тобой не как-нибудь -
        Здравствуй-до свидания,-
        Побредем, паломники,
        Чувства придавив!..
        Хрена ли нам Мневники -
        Едем в Тель-Авив!" 
        Я сказал: "Я вот он весь,
        Ты же меня спас в порту.
        Но одна загвоздка есть:
        Русский я по паспорту.
        Только русские в родне,
        Прадед мой - самарин,-
        Если кто и влез ко мне,
        Так и тот - татарин". 
        Мишку Шифмана не трожь,
        С Мишкой - прочь сомнения:
        У него евреи сплошь
        В каждом поколении.
        Дед параличом разбит,-
        Бывший врач-вредитель...
        А у меня - антисемит
        На антисемите. 
        Мишка - врач, он вдруг затих:
        В Израиле бездна их,-
        Гинекологов одних -
        Как собак нерезаных;
        Нет зубным врачам пути -
        Слишком много просится.
        Где на всех зубов найти?
        Значит - безработица! 
        Мишка мой кричит: "К чертям!
        Виза - или ванная!
        Едем, Коля,- море там
        Израилеванное!.."
        Видя Мишкину тоску,-
        А он в тоске опасный,-
        Я еще хлебнул кваску
        И сказал: "Согласный!" 
        ...Хвост огромный в кабинет
        Из людей, пожалуй, ста.
        Мишке там сказали "нет",
        Ну а мне - "пожалуйста".
        Он кричал: "Ошибка тут,-
        Это я - еврей!.."
        А ему: "Не шибко тут!
        Выйди, вон, из дверей!" 
        Мишку мучает вопрос:
        Кто тут враг таинственный?
        А ответ ужасно прост -
        И ответ единственный:
        Я в порядке, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу,-
        Мишка пьет проклятую,-
        Говорит, что за графу
        Не пустили - пятую.   1972

----------


## Lampada

Вариант с  Н_а счету все бабы там —_ _С ними дело швах, —_ _Потому — арабы там Прямо в двух шагах._    http://vysotsky.ws/index.php?act=att...e=post&id=2829    _   «Мишка Шифман башковит...» - Форум "Владимир Высоцкий. Творчество и судьба"_ __

----------


## Lampada

*Блатная цыганочка * 
Uploaded on Sep  3, 2011 by *rogovanova60* Запись на дому у Валентина Савича - 30 марта 1971г. 
Она на двор - он со двора,-
Такая уж любовь у них.
А он работает с утра,
Всегда с утра работает. 
Ее и знать никто не знал,
А он считал пропащею,
А он носился и страдал
Идеею навязчивой: 
Что, мол, у ней отец - полковником,
А у него - пожарником.
Он, в общем, ей не ровня был,
Но вел себя охальником. 
Роман случился просто так,
Роман так странно начался:
Он предложил ей четвертак -
Она давай артачиться... 
А черный дым все шел и шел,
А черный дым взвивался вверх...
И так им было хорошо -
Любить ее он клялся век! 
А клены длинные росли -
Считались колокольнями,
А люди шли, а люди шли,
Путями шли окольными... 
Какие странные дела
У нас в России лепятся!
А как она ему дала,
Расскажут - не поверится... 
А после дела темного,
А после дела крупного
Искал места укромные,
Искал места уютные. 
И если б наша власть была
Для нас для всех понятная,
То счастие б она нашла,
А нынче - жизнь проклятая!..  
В среде высоцковедов принято считать, что эта песня была написана в подражание своему старшему товарищу по жанру Михаилу Анчарову.

----------


## Lampada

*Милицейский протокол**Published on Feb 5, 2013 by* Александр Сухановский 
Редкая аудио запись Киевского концерта в институте гипросельстройиндустрии, датируемая между 1971-1973 годом

----------


## Lampada

Published on Feb 25, 2013 *by rogovanova60* Запись 1968 года.  *Песня Снежина 
Вот некролог, словно отговорка,*
Объяснил смертельный мой исход
Просто: он - помер, он - поморка, -
Это то же, что огонь и лед... 
И тогда все поймут, кого потеряли,
И осудят её - это точно, -
Скажут: "Как он любил! А она..." - и так далее.
Вот причина: "Муму" и пощечина. 
Будет так - суда и караваны
Проревут про траурную весть,
И запьют от горя капитаны,
И суровей станет Север весь. 
И тогда все поймут, кого потеряли,
И осудят ее - это точно, -
Скажут: "Как он любил! А она..." - и так далее.
Вот причина: "Муму" и пощечина. 
И матросы, крепко зажав штурвалы
И судьбу жестоко матеря,
Перестанут уповать на тралы:
Разве тут до сельди - нет меня! 
И тогда все поймут, кого потеряли,
И осудят ее - это точно, -
Скажут: "Как он любил! А она..." - и так далее.
Вот причина: "Муму" и пощечина. 
1968

----------


## Lampada

Published on Feb 20, 2013 by *rogovanova60*** Москва. Ноябрь 1966 год. Домашняя запись. (автор неизвестен) 
Для радиоспектакля "Зеленый фургон" К сожалению роль в кино Красавчика не состоялась(((   *Такова уж воровская доля,*
В нашей жизни часто так бывает:
Мы навеки расстаёмся с волей,
Но наш брат нигде не унывает. 
Может, жизнь погибель мне готовит,
Солнца луч блеснёт на небе редко.
Дорогая, ведь ворон не ловят,
Только соловьи - сидим по клеткам.

----------


## Lampada

*Снайпер*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Published on Mar 13, 2013 by AndraRAN* _"В видеоролике собраны фотографии и три песни именно с самого момента гастролей Владимира Высоцкого летом 1979 года.Насколько я могу судить по информации с интернета, представленные фотографии сделаны в г.Зарафшане и г.Учкудуке, а запись - с концерта, состоявшегося в ДК"Фарахад" города Навои. Возможно я и не стал бы делать эту работу, но поиски в интернете видео именно об этом периоде гастрольной жизни Высоцкого завершились неудачей (если не брать во внимание фильм "Спасибо, что живой). Возможно я просто плохо искал. В любом случае итогом стал этот небольшой ролик, в котором Владимир Семёнович выглядит именно так - полностью исторически достоверно и голос его (под конец концерта очень уставший и путающий слова) именно его голос - настоящий."_

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Mar  9, 2013 by rogovanova60* 20 февраля 1970 года Москва. Концерт для женщин.  *Романс.* 
Было так, я любил и страдал.
Было так, я о ней лишь мечтал.
Я ее видел часто во сне
Амазонкой на белом коне. 
Что мне была вся мудрость скучных книг,
Когда к следам ее губами мог припасть я?
Что с вами было, королева грез моих?
Что с вами стало, мое призрачное счастье? 
Наши души купались в весне.
Наши головы были в огне.
И печаль с ней, и боль далеки,
И, казалось, не будет тоски. 
Ну, а теперь хоть саван ей готовь,
Смеюсь сквозь слезы я и плачу без причины.
Ей вечным холодом и льдом сковало кровь
От страха жить и от предчувствия кончины. 
Понял я, больше песен не петь.
Понял я, больше снов не смотреть.
Дни тянулись с ней нитями лжи,
С нею были одни миражи. 
Я жгу остатки праздничных одежд,
Я струны рву, освобождаясь от дурмана,
Мне не служить рабом у призрачных надежд,
Не поклоняться больше идолам обмана. 
1968.

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Mar 18, 2013  by  YurchenkoElena* Дуэт Шуры и Ливеровского из сп. "Авантюристы"  - 
" Богиня! Афродита! Или что-то в этом роде! Ах, жизнь моя разбита Прямо здесь, на пароходе!.." _К сожалению  -  это только отрывок  ( целиком - нет )._

----------


## Lampada

*"* Спасибо.
 Вы знаете, совсем не так давно, несколько месяцев тому назад, может быть даже кто-то из вас в курсе дела, один довольно ответственный лектор в высоких чинах совершенно официально с трибуны на лекции о международном положении на вопрос обо мне рассказывал в ужасающих выражениях, в глупых, какие-то такие небылицы… и о том, что я уже давно там живу, что просто я иногда сюда, мол, дескать, дорабатываю, и что меня… за меня выкуп там заплатили кто-то и из-за этого меня… Ну, чушь полную! Ну вы себе можете представить, если он это делал в результате каких-то, там… в конце каких-то там, я не знаю, симпозиумов, у высоких военных…
 У меня вообще военная семья, и я, в общем, к армии и к… к войне отношусь вы знаете как по моим песням, судя, и всё это меня очень обеспокоило… эта история. Потому что они разъезжаются на места, вдруг я получаю какие-то письма: “Володя, почему у меня изъяли твои записи, там, тетрадку с твоими песнями?” от солдат или от каких-то младших офицеров. Я начинаю откручивать и понимаю, что эти люди разъехались на места и, естественно сделали вывод, если им с трибуны соответственный человек, представляете себе, нет? заявляет, там генералитет даже и, в общем, и… люди понимают, что он не будет, мол, голословно, значит имеет данные. А он пользовался какими-то сплетнями, разговорами многочисленными.
 Я принял меры свои, я позвонил во всякие места, это было очень сложно, но, в общем, я думаю, что он больше лекций не читает, этот человек, хотя я его спросил, я говорю: “Зачем Вы это? Вы можете мне объяснить? Мне просто интересно. Вот Вы, зачем?” И он мне не смог ответить на этот вопрос. Для красного словца или для того чтобы показать, что он информирован, вот. Ну и поэтому эта песня, которую я только что вам спел, она уместна сейчас, её нужно петь, чтобы всё вставало на свои места*."*

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Mar 15, 2013 by YurchenkoElena* В исполнении Владимира Высоцкого.
Стихи И. Анненского, муз. А.Вертинского. 
"Среди миров, в мерцании светил
Одной Звезды я повторяю имя..."

----------


## Lampada

Published on Mar 22, 2013 by YurchenkoElena 
Рассказ и несколько эпизодов из к/ф "Сказ про то, как царь Пётр арапа женил" 
( киностудия "Мосфильм", 1976 г, режиссёр Александр Митта ) по мотивам произведения А. С. Пушкина "Арап Петра Великого". 
"...Ага... а-а... да... так... немножечко о своем отношении... К Ганнибалу? 
Что, — мое отношение к Ганнибалу — хорошее. Дело в том, что он был просто 
прадедом Пушкина, да и сам был чрезвычайно достойным человеком. Вообще, в этом 
роду было довольно много достойных людей. 
. Например, сын Ганнибала был знаменитым флотоводцем, одержал несколько 
блистательных побед на... на море. А сам Ганнибал построил несколько 
укреплений, — которые стоят до сих пор в западной Белоруссии, на Украине — для 
России. А потом Пушкин всё у них отобрал. Вот. Э... Всё забрал из этого рода, и 
после нич... него ничего уже не было. Мне довелось сыграть его прадеда. Значит, 
Ганнибал, он был такой, правда вот, как мне кажется. А, ха-ха, какой он был на 
самом деле..."    
Источник:  http://otblesk.com/vysotsky/c-pod18.htm

----------


## Lampada

Published on Mar 10, 2013 by *Wolf Pac* 
Владимир Высоцкий - 
Нет,ребята,все не так! (*1 серия*)  _Влади́мир Семёнович Высо́цкий (25 января 1938, Москва, РСФСР, СССР — 25 июля 1980, там же) — русский актёр, поэт и автор-исполнитель песен,автор прозаических произведений. Лауреат Государственной премии СССР (1987 — посмертно).
По итогам опроса ВЦИОМ, проводившегося в 2010 году, Высоцкий занял второе место в списке «кумиров XX века» после Юрия Гагарина. Опрос, проведенный ФОМ в середине июля 2011 года, продемонстрировал, что, несмотря на снижение интереса к творчеству Высоцкого, абсолютному большинству (98%) россиян знакомо имя «Владимир Высоцкий», а около 70 % ответили, что его песни нравятся, и считают его творчество важным явлением отечественной культуры XX века.
Владимир Высоцкий умер во время проходивших в Москве летних Олимпийских игр. Сообщений о смерти Владимира Высоцкого, кроме двух сообщений в «Вечерней Москве» (о смерти и дате гражданской панихиды) и некролога в газете «Советская культура» (и, возможно уже после похорон, — статья памяти Высоцкого в «Советской России») в советских средствах массовой информации практически не печаталось. Над окошком театральной кассы было вывешено объявление: «Умер актёр Владимир Высоцкий». И, тем не менее, у Театра на Таганке, где он работал, собралась огромная толпа, которая находилась там в течение нескольких дней (в день похорон были также заполнены людьми крыши зданий вокруг Таганской площади). При этом ни один из купивших билеты назад их не сдал..._

----------


## Lampada

*2 серия*

----------


## Lampada

*3 серия*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Mar 23, 2013 by *rogovanova60* 
Аудиозапись с концерта в ДСК-3, 22 сентября 1971года.  
"Поэтам и кликушам"  *Кто кончил жизнь трагически* — тот истинный поэт,
А если в точный срок — так в полной мере.
На цифре 26 один шагнул под пистолет,
Другой же — в петлю слазил в «Англетере». 
А в тридцать три Христу... (Он был поэт, он говорил:
«Да не убий!» Убьёшь — везде найду, мол.)
Но — гвозди ему в руки, чтоб чего не сотворил,
Чтоб не пис*а*л и ни о чем не думал. 
С меня при цифре 37 в момент слетает хмель.
Вот и сейчас как холодом подуло:
Под эту цифру Пушкин подгадал себе дуэль
И Маяковский лёг виском на дуло. 
Задержимся на цифре 37. Коварен бог -
Ребром вопрос поставил: или — или.
На этом рубеже легли и Байрон, и Рембо,
А нынешние как-то проскочили. 
Дуэль не состоялась или перенесена,
А в тридцать три распяли, но не сильно.
А в тридцать семь — не кровь, да что там кровь — и седина
Испачкала виски не так обильно. 
Слабо стреляться? В пятки, мол, давно ушла душа?
Терпенье, психопаты и кликуши!
Поэты ходят пятками по лезвию ножа
И режут в кровь свои босые души. 
На слово «длинношеее» в конце пришлось три «е».
Укоротить поэта! — вывод ясен.
И нож в него — но счастлив он висеть на острие,
Зарезанный за то, что был опасен. 
Жалею вас, приверженцы фатальных дат и цифр!
Томитесь, как наложницы в гареме:
Срок жизни увеличился, и, может быть, концы
Поэтов отодвинулись на время.

----------


## Lampada

*Сергей Черепахин.  11 лет 
Published on Mar 12, 2013 by Sergey Cherepahin
"Новая песня в моём репертуаре"*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

"*В томленье одиноком*" (канкан).  
Published on Apr 1, 2013 by* YurchenkoElena* 
Что-то вроде первоапрельской шутки.

----------


## Lampada

*Пара гнедых (редкая запись)*  
Published on Mar 31, 2013 by *rogovanova60* 
В апреле 1970 года Высоцкий впервые посетил Армению, вместе с Давидом Карапетяном. 
В Ереване Высоцкий побывал и у старшего тренера футбольной команды «Арарат» Александра Пономарева.
 Ереван /ул. Саят-Нова/,  
На дому у Александра Семеновича Пономарева 10 апреля 1970 год. 
Присутствовал Давид Саакович Карапетян. 
Автор слов Апухтин А. Композитор Донауров.  
Пара гнедых, запряжённых с зарёю,
Тощих, голодных и жалких на вид,
Тихо плетётесь вы мелкой рысцою,
Вечно куда-то ваш кучер спешит. 
Были когда-то и вы рысаками
И кучеров вы имели лихих,
Ваша хозяйка состарилась с вами,
Пара гнедых, пара гнедых. 
Грек из Одессы, еврей из Варшавы,
Юный корнет и седой генерал,
Каждый искал в ней любви и забавы
И на груди у неё засыпал. 
Где ж вы теперь, в какой новой богине
Ищите вы идеалов своих.
Вы, только вы и верны ей поныне,
Пара гнедых, пара гнедых. 
Тихо туманное утро в столице,
По улице медленно дроги ползут.
В гробе сосновом останки блудницы
Пара гнедых еле-еле везут. 
Кто ж провожает её на кладбище,
Нет у неё ни друзей, ни родных .
Несколько только оборванных нищих,
Пара гнедых, пара гнедых.

----------


## Lampada

* Баллада о детстве * Published on Mar 31, 2013  by* DMITRIY VOLKOV*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 6, 2013 by *YurchenkoElena* 
Видеоряд - произвольная подборка эпизодов из к/фильма "Сказ про то, как царь Петр арапа женил" ( 1976 г.).  _
"...Но я все-таки надеюсь и дальше сниматься в кино, сейчас я снимаюсь в фильме «Арап Петра Великого». Ну и так как уже грешно, если я снимаюсь, не использовать меня как человека, который пишет песни, то и здесь мне предложили написать две баллады — для более полного, что ли, раскрытия человека, которого я играю. Сценарий написали замечательные драматурги Фрид и Дунский. Я работал по их сценарию в фильме «Служили два товарища», они много написали: «Красную площадь», «Жили-были старик со старухой»…  
И в этом фильме я играю роль именно арапа Петра великого, Ибрагима, прадеда Пушкина. Я в черном цвете там, меня красят. Иногда видно, что я черный, иногда — нет, свет все съедает. Должен вам сказать, что самое неприятное во время съемок — и на морозе мы там раздетые, но все можно перетерпеть, но вот в этой черной ваксе сниматься — это мука, потому что она смывается очень трудно, потом ее и губкой трешь, лицо до крови почти…_ _Но скоро уже кончится, я думаю, что скоро вы увидите фильм и услышите. Там я пою одну песню. А «Разбойничью», может быть, я буду петь, может быть, Золотухин, который вместе со мной снимается, играет моего слугу. ...  
Вот со мной вы встретитесь на экране, я думаю, что летом, потому что сейчас как раз мы заканчиваем съемки этого фильма. ..."_

----------


## Lampada

Прощальный ужин (*редкая запись*)  
Published on Apr 4, 2013 by *rogovanova60* 
В апреле 1970 года Высоцкий впервые посетил Армению, вместе с Давидом Карапетяном. 
В Ереване Высоцкий побывал и у старшего тренера футбольной команды «Арарат» Александра Пономарева. 
Ереван /ул. Саят-Нова/, На дому у Александра Семеновича Пономарева 10 апреля 1970 год. 
Присутствовал Давид Саакович Карапетян.  
Слова: А. Вертинский
Музыка: А. Вертинский. 
Исполняет Высоцкий.  
Сегодня томная луна,
Как пленная царевна,
Грустна, задумчива, бледна
И безнадёжно влюблена. 
Сегодня музыка больна,
Едва звучит напевно.
Она капризна, и нежна,
И холодна и гневна. 
Сегодня наш последний день
В приморском ресторане.
Упала на террасу тень,
Зажглись огни в тумане. 
Отлив лениво ткнёт по дну
Узоры пенных кружев.
Мы пригласили тишину
На наш прощальный ужин...

----------


## Lampada

Published on Apr 3, 2013 by *pustinnik50  * Баллада о брошенном корабле   Капитана в тот день называли на "ты", Шкипер с юнгой сравнялись в талантах;
Распрямляя хребты и срывая бинты,
Бесновались матросы на вантах. 
Двери наших мозгов
Посрывало с петель
В миражи берегов,
В покрывала земель, 
Этих обетованных, желанных —
И колумбовых, и магелланных. 
Только мне берегов
Не видать и земель —
С хода в девять узлов
Сел по горло на мель!
А у всех молодцов —
Благородная цель...
И в конце-то концов —
Я ведь сам сел на мель. 
И ушли корабли — мои братья, мой флот.
Кто чувствительней — брызги сглотнули.
Без меня продолжался великий поход,
На меня ж парусами махнули. 
И погоду и случай
Безбожно кляня,
Мои пасынки кучей
Бросали меня. 
Вот со шлюпок два залпа — и ладно! —
От Колумба и от Магеллана. 
Я пью пену — волна
Не доходит до рта,
И от палуб до дна
Обнажились борта,
А бока мои грязны —
Таи не таи, —
Так любуйтесь на язвы
И раны мои! 
Вот дыра у ребра — это след от ядра,
Вот рубцы от тарана, и даже
Видно шрамы от крючьев — какой-то пират
Мне хребет перебил в абордаже. 
Киль, как старый неровный
Гитаровый гриф, —
Это брюхо вспорол мне
Коралловый риф. 
Задыхаюсь, гнию — так бывает:
И просоленное загнивает. 
Ветры кровь мою пьют
И сквозь щели снуют
Прямо с бака на ют —
Меня ветры добьют:
Я под ними стою
От утра до утра, 
Гвозди в душу мою
Забивают ветра. 
И гулякой шальным всё швыряют вверх дном
Эти ветры, незваные гости.
Захлебнуться бы им в моих трюмах вином
Или с мели сорвать меня в злости! 
Я уверовал в это,
Как загнанный зверь,
Но не злобные ветры
Нужны мне теперь. 
Мои мачты — как дряблые руки,
Паруса — словно груди старухи. 
Будет чудо восьмое —
И добрый прибой
Моё тело омоет
Живою водой,
Моря божья роса
С меня снимет табу —
Вздует мне паруса,
Будто жилы на лбу. 
Догоню я своих, догоню и прощу
Позабывшую помнить армаду.
И команду свою я обратно пущу —
Я ведь зла не держу на команду. 
Только, кажется, нет
Больше места в строю.
Плохо шутишь, корвет,
Потеснись — раскрою! 
Как же так? Я ваш брат,
Я ушёл от беды...
Полевее, фрегат, —
Всем нам хватит воды! 
До чего ж вы дошли...
Значит, что ж — мне уйти?!
Если был на мели —
Дальше нету пути?!
Разомкните ряды,
Всё же мы корабли, 
Всем нам хватит воды,
Всем нам хватит земли, 
Этой обетованной, желанной —
И колумбовой, и магелланной!

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Apr 12, 2013 by YurchenkoElena * Гусарский вариант романса "Очи черные". 
Для видеоряда - фрагменты из к/фильма "Табор уходит в небо" 
( Мосфильм, 1975 г. реж.Эмиль Лотяну ).    
 Запись осуществлялась на магнитофон "Комета" 
На дому у Валентина Савича.

----------


## Lampada

*Он не вернулся из боя * Published on Apr 20, 2013 by *YurchenkoElena*  _Песня написана для фильма "Сыновья уходят в бой" (киностудии "Беларусьфильм", 1969 г., реж. Виктор Туров), и прозвучала в фильме.  
Эта же песня "Он не вернулся из боя" вошла в фильм - "Мерседес" уходит от погони" ( 1980 г., реж. Юрий Ляшенко,киностудия им. А. Довженко).
Действие происходит во время Великой Отечественной войны. 
Захватив трофейный Мерседес, группа разведчиков-диверсантов под видом немецких офицеров совершает дерзкий рейд в тыл противника по контролируемым врагом дорогам._

----------


## Lampada

*Корсар (Еще не вечер) * Published on Apr 22, 2013 by* Александр Чернов*Четыре года рыскал в море наш корсар,
В боях и штормах не поблекло наше знамя.
Мы научились штопать паруса,
И затыкать пробоины телами. 
За нами гонится эскадра по пятам.
На море штиль и не избегнуть встречи.
Но нам сказал спокойно капитан:
- Еще не вечер, еще не вечер! 
Вот развернулся боком флагманский фрегат,
И левый борт окрасился дымами.
Ответный залп - на глаз и наугад.
Вдали пожар и смерть. Удача с нами! 
Из худших выбирались передряг,
Но с ветром худо, и в трюме течи,
А капитан нам шлет привычный знак:
- Еще не вечер, еще не вечер! 
На нас глядят в бинокли, в трубы сотни глаз
И видят нас от дыма злых и серых,
Но никогда им не увидеть нас
Прикованными к веслам на галерах! 
Неравный бой. Корабль кренится наш.
Спасите наши души человечьи!
Но крикнул капитан: - На абордаж!
Еще не вечер! Еще не вечер! 
Кто хочет жить, кто весел, кто не тля -
Готовьте ваши руки к рукопашной!
А крысы пусть уходят с корабля -
Они мешают схватке бесшабашной! 
И крысы думали: "А чем не шутит черт?!"
И тупо прыгали, спасаясь от картечи.
А мы с фрегатом становились к борту борт.
Еще не вечер, еще не вечер! 
Лицо в лицо, ножи в ножи, глаза в глаза!
Чтоб не достаться спрутам или крабам,
Кто с кольтом, кто с кинжалом, кто в слезах, -
Мы покидали тонущий корабль. 
Но нет! Им не послать его на дно -
Поможет океан, взвалив на плечи.
Ведь океан-то с нами заодно,
И прав был капитан - еще не вечер!

----------


## Lampada

*Дорожная история* (полный вариант)  
Published on Apr 15, 2013 by rogovanova60 Запись 11 декабря 1974 года в ВНИИмонтажспецстрой.  
Я вышел ростом и лицом -
Спасибо матери с отцом.
С людьми в ладу, не понукал, не помыкал,
Спины не гнул, прямым ходил,
Я в ус не дул, и жил, как жил,
И голове своей руками помогал. 
Но был донос и был навет.
(Кругом пятьсот и наших нет).
Был кабинет с табличкой: "Время уважай".
Там прямо без соли едят,
Там штемпель ставят наугад,
Кладут в конверт и посылают за можай. 
Потом зачет, потом домой
С семью годами за спиной,
Висят года на мне, не бросить, не продать.
Но на начальника попал,
Который бойко вербовал,
И за Урал машины стал перегонять. 
Дорога, а в дороге МАЗ,
Который по уши увяз.
В кабине тьма, напарник третий час молчит,
Хоть бы кричал, аж зло берет.
Назад пятьсот, вперед пятьсот,
А он зубами танец с саблями стучит. 
Мы оба знали про маршрут,
Что этот МАЗ на стройке ждут.
А наше дело - сел, поехал, ночь-полночь.
Ну, надо ж так, под Новый год!
Назад пятьсот, вперед пятьсот,
Сигналим зря, пурга и некому помочь. 
"Глуши мотор,- он говорит, -
Пусть этот МАЗ огнем горит",
Мол, видишь сам, тут больше нечего ловить,
Мол, видишь сам, кругом пятьсот,
А к ночи точно занесет,
Так заровняет, что не надо хоронить. 
Я отвечаю: "Не канючь",
А он за гаечный за ключ,
И волком смотрит. Он вообще бывает крут.
А что ему - кругом пятьсот,
И кто кого переживет,
Тот и докажет, кто был прав, когда припрут. 
Он был мне больше, чем родня,
Он ел с ладони у меня,
А тут глядит в глаза и холод на спине.
А что ему - кругом пятьсот,
И кто там после разберет,
Что он забыл, кто я ему и кто он мне. 
И он ушел куда-то вбок.
Я отпустил, а сам прилег,
Мне снился сон про наш веселый оборот.
Что будто вновь кругом пятьсот,
Ищу я выход из ворот,
Но нет его, есть только вход и то не тот. 
Конец простой: пришел тягач,
И там был трос, и там был врач,
И МАЗ попал куда положено ему.
А он пришел - трясется весь,
А там опять далекий рейс,
Я зла не помню, я опять его возьму. 
1972

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Документальный фильм " *Марина Влади* " Я несла свою беду"    
Published on May 16, 2013 by  *rogovanova60*· 
Правообладатель: Film Direction  
Этот фильм об удивительной женщине, ее мужьях и спорах, которые фигура Марины Влади вызывает до сих пор...  
Фильм начинается с истории пожара, который случился в северной столице, в гостинице "Ленинград", в 1991 году. Тогда из огня пожарные чудом спасли актрису Марину Влади. Этот пожар породил огромное количество слухов: Марину Влади преследует злой рок; умирают все, кого она любит...  
История любви Марины Влади и Владимира Высоцкого закончилась больше двадцати лет назад. Но страсти вокруг последней жены великого барда не утихают до сих пор. Одни считают Марину Влади -- ангелом, которая подарила Высоцкому 10 лет жизни, другие -- если не демоном, то далеко не такой положительной женой, как утверждают первые. Мы дадим слово и первым, и вторым. Мало кто знает, что сегодня Москва разделилась на два лагеря: первый за Марину, второй -- против.

----------


## Lampada

Х/ф *Каменный гость  * Published on May 18, 2013 by *operator1953*
 В роли Дон Гуана Владимир Высоцкий

----------


## Lampada

Berceuses Russes - Marina Vlady — Видео@Mail.Ru 
Поёт Марина Влади

----------


## Lampada

http://video.mail.ru/mail/nototrema70/8857/9158.html    *Марина Влади "Моя правда" * 
Документальный  фильм.
2003 год

----------


## Lampada

*Песня микрофона* 
Published on May 22, 2013 by  *rogovanova60*  _Запись на дому у Михаила Барышникова - 20 августа 1976 года._ 
Я оглох от ударов ладоней,
Я ослеп от улыбок певиц, -
Сколько лет я страдал от симфоний,
Потакал подражателям птиц! 
Сквозь меня многократно просеясь, *Чистый звук в ваши души летел.* Стоп! Вот - тот, на кого я надеюсь,
Для кого я все муки стерпел. 
Сколько раз в меня шептали про луну,
Кто-то весело орал про тишину,
На пиле один играл - шею спиливал, -
А я усиливал,
усиливал,
усиливал... 
На «низах» его голос утробен,
На «верхах» он подобен ножу, -
Он покажет, на что он способен, -
Но и я кое-что покажу! 
Он поет задыхаясь, с натугой -
Он устал, как солдат на плацу, -
Я тянусь своей шеей упругой
К золотому от пота лицу. 
Сколько раз в меня шептали про луну,
Кто-то весело орал про тишину,
На пиле один играл - шею спиливал, -
А я усиливал,
усиливал,
усиливал... 
Только вдруг: «Человече, опомнись, -
Что поешь?! Отдохни - ты устал.
Это - патока, сладкая помесь!
Зал, скажи, чтобы он перестал!..» 
Всё напрасно - чудес не бывает, -
Я качаюсь, я еле стою, -
Он бальзамом мне горечь вливает
В микрофонную глотку мою. 
Сколько лет в меня шептали про луну,
Кто-то весело орал про тишину,
На пиле один играл - шею спиливал, -
А я усиливал,
усиливал,
усиливал... 
В чем угодно меня обвините -
Только против себя не пойдешь:
По профессии я - усилитель, -
Я страдал - но усиливал ложь. 
Застонал я - динамики взвыли, -
Он сдавил мое горло рукой...
Отвернули меня, умертвили -
Заменили меня на другой. 
Тот, другой, - он все стерпит и примет, -
Он навинчен на шею мою.
Нас всегда заменяют другими,
Чтобы мы не мешали вранью. 
...Мы в чехле очень тесно лежали -
Я, штатив и другой микрофон, -
И они мне, смеясь, рассказали,
Как он рад был, что я заменен. 
1971

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Hanna

Vysotskij på svenska och finska!  (Vysotskij in Swedish and Finnish) 
If anyone knows what these songs are called in Russian, please say, we might be able to do a pretty quick transcribe and lyric dual translation for learning purposes.. I just love the poetry in his songs.   *Freddie Wadling "Ryska snåriga urskogen" *

----------


## Hanna

*"NINKA" cover, unknown group singing in Swedish* (Finns, I think..)  
v

----------


## Hanna

Dan Fägerqvist cover of "De skjuter vargar"

----------


## Hanna

Bastukvintetten: Ett gammalt hus

----------


## Hanna

"Lyrisk sång"

----------


## Hanna

"Aamuvoimistelu " from the album Katkennut laulu  (Finnish)

----------


## Hanna

Sanningen och Lögnen'  "The Truth and the Lie"

----------


## Hanna

> Published on May 16, 2013 by  *rogovanova60*· 
> Правообладатель: Film Direction  
> Этот фильм об удивительной женщине, ее мужьях и спорах, которые фигура Марины Влади вызывает до сих пор...

 Heading to the nearest torrent site to get this film.  ::

----------


## Полуношник

Игра типа "угадай мелодию с трёх нот"? 
"Lyrisk sång" - это просто.  Это единственное название, которое я могу перевести  ::  
Лиричекая:

----------


## Полуношник

"Aamuvoimistelu"

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Песня студентов археологов  
Published on Aug 19, 2013 by  arkan10000

----------


## Lampada

* Всему на свете выходят сроки... (Два судна)*   *Published on Sep 25, 2013 by rogovanova60    *  _Запись у Мустафиди - 1974 год.
Песня была написана для кинофильма «Морские ворота», но использована не была ((_  
Всему на свете выходят сроки,
А соль морская - въедлива как черт, -
Два мрачных судна стояли в доке,
Стояли рядом - просто к борту борт. 
Та, что поменьше, вбок кривила трубы
И пожимала баком и кормой:
«Какого типа этот тип? Какой он грубый!
Корявый, ржавый, - просто никакой!» 
В упор не видели друг друга
оба судна
И ненавидели друг друга
обоюдно. 
Он в аварийном был состоянье,
Но и она - не новая отнюдь, -
Так что увидишь на расстоянье -
С испуга можно взять и затонуть. 
Тот, что побольше, мерз от отвращенья,
Хоть был железный малый, с крепким дном, -
Все двадцать тысяч водоизмещенья
От возмущенья содрогались в нем! 
И так обидели друг друга
оба судна,
Что ненавидели друг друга
обоюдно. 
Прошли недели, - их подлатали,
По ржавым швам шпаклевщики прошли,
И ватерлинией вдоль талии
Перевязали корабли. 
И медь надраили, и краску наложили,
Пар развели, в салонах свет зажгли, -
И палубы и плечи распрямили
К концу ремонта эти корабли. 
И в гладкий борт узрели
оба судна,
Что так похорошели -
обоюдно. 
Тот, что побольше, той, что поменьше,
Сказал, вздохнув: «Мы оба не прав?!
Я никогда не видел женщин
И кораблей - прекраснее, чем вы!» 
Та, что поменьше, в том же состоянье
Шепнула, что и он неотразим:
«Большое видится на расстоянье, -
Но лучше, если все-таки - вблизи». 
Кругом конструкции толпились,
было людно,
И оба судна объяснились -
обоюдно! 
Хотя какой-то портовый дока
Их приписал не в тот же самый порт -
Два корабля так и ушли из дока,
Как и стояли, - вместе, к борту борт. 
До горизонта шли в молчанье рядом,
Не подчиняясь ни теченьям, ни рулям.
Махала ласково ремонтная бригада
Двум не желающим расстаться кораблям. 
Что с ними? Может быть, взбесились
оба судна?
А может, попросту влюбились -
обоюдно.
1973

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

> Vysotskij på svenska och finska!  (Vysotskij in Swedish and Finnish) 
> If anyone knows what these songs are called in Russian, please say, we might be able to do a pretty quick transcribe and lyric dual translation for learning purposes.. I just love the poetry in his songs.   *Freddie Wadling "Ryska snåriga urskogen" *

 Высоцкий - В заповедных и дремучих... (Песня про нечисть) - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

> Dan Fägerqvist cover of "De skjuter vargar"

  http://masterrussian.net/f52/%D1%8F-...tml#post253534   ?

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высоцкий - Ах! Как тебе родиться пофартило...* *Published on Oct 7, 2013 *  Ю.П. Любимову от Владимира Высоцкого
"Ах! Как тебе родиться пофартило..."  
Документальная программа в двух частях
Часть 2 - Владимир Высоцкий - Ах! Как тебе родиться пофартило... Часть 2 - YouTube 
В программу вошли уникальные материалы документальной кинохроники, запечатлевшей сохранившиеся эпизоды совместной работы Юрия Любимого и Владимира Высоцкого в постановках Театра на Таганке в период с 1964 по 1980 гг.  
"Самая большая удача в моей творческой жизни - это встреча с ним. В момент, когда было разочарование в театре и казалось, что нужно уходить и чем-то другим заниматься. И вдруг открылся Театр на Таганке... Я люблю его как своего старшего брата и отношусь к нему, как к учителю. Когда я пришел в театр, он сразу отнесся к моим стихам, как к поэзии..." Владимир Высоцкий.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Published on Oct 10, 2013 by  rogovanova60· *  Запись на дому у Семёна Соколовского - 30 мая 1965 года.
Старинная казачья песня 
Бежит реченька, да по песочечку,
Да бережочек, ох бережочек мочит...
А молодой жульман ,да молодой жульман
Начальника просит : 
- Начальничек да над начальниками,
Отпусти, ох отпусти меня на волю, -
Там соскучилась, а может быть, ссучилась
На свободе дроля!".. 
- Отпустил бы тебя на волю я,
Но воровать, ох-ох, воровать ты будешь.
Пойди напейся ты воды холодненькой, -
Про любовь забудешь. 
Да, пил я воду, да пил холодную,
Да пил, не напивался...
А полюбил на свободе да комсомолочку, -
С нею наслаждался!... 
Ой, гроб несут да и коня ведут.
Но никто слезы не пронит, -
А молодая, ох молодая комсомолочка
Жульмана хоронит...
Бежит реченька да по песочечку,
Да бережок, ох бережок мочит, -
А молодая, ох молодая комсомолочка
Ножки в речке мочит... 
Бежит реченька да по песочечку,
А комсомолке, а комсомолочке - крышка...
А молодой жульман, ох молодой жульман
Заработал вышку!...

----------


## Lampada

*В.Высоцкий: новый памятник, Харьков-2013.*

----------


## Lampada

*В Высоцкий Запретное имя*    _"...,Высоцкий не был членом Союза﻿ писателей...  Все перечисленные его﻿ туда не принимали..."   _ Боялись они его:  знали, что гений.

----------


## Lampada

*Песня о земле**Published on Oct 19, 2013 by* Kirill S
Из к/ф "Сыновья уходят в бой" (реж. В.Туров, Беларусьфильм, 1969). Использованы кадры из этого к/ф.

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Oct 11, 2013  *  *Сколько лет, сколько лет -*
Все одно и то же:
Денег нет, женщин нет,
Да и быть не может. 
Сколько лет воровал,
Столько лет старался,-
Мне б скопить капитал -
Ну а я спивался. 
Ни кола ни двора
И ни рожи с кожей,
И друзей - ни хрена,
Да и быть не может. 
Только - водка на троих,
Только - пика с червой,-
Комом - все блины мои,
А не только первый.  
1962

----------


## Lampada

*Мельница* 
Баллада о борьбе

----------


## Lampada

*Ольга КОРМУХИНА *  _Я не люблю_

----------


## Lampada

*"Ну, погоди !" 
"Вы возьмите меня в море, моряки..."**Published on Nov 8, 2013 by YurchenkoElena *  Клип-шутка. Высоцкий ( 2 куплета песни) 
"Всем делам моим на суше вопреки
И назло моим заботам на земле
Вы возьмите меня в море, моряки,
Я все вахты отстою на корабле..."

----------


## Lampada

*Товарищи учёные...*

----------


## Lampada

*Сергей Черепахин «В тот вечер я не пил, не пел»*

----------


## Lampada

*Здесь лапы у елей дрожат на весу...  
На иврите М Голдовский*

----------


## Lampada

*Песня о Земле  
На итальянском Н Вигильд*

----------


## Lampada

*Вершина**Uploaded on Nov 14, 2011 by* otshelniza Клип на фильм "Вертикальный предел"

----------


## Lampada

*Сам я вятский уроженец...**Published on Nov 8, 2013 by* rogovanova60 
Запись на дому у фотографа Королёва 02 октября - 1970 года. 
Сам я вятский уроженец,
Много горького видал,
Всю Россию я объехал,
Даже в Турции бывал. 
В Турции народу много,
Много турок, русских нет,
И скажу я вам по чести,
Жил я, словно Магомет. 
Много турок околпачил
На дорогах, боже мой,
Кошельков по триста на день
Доставал одной рукой. 
Турки думали, гадали,
Но догадаться, видно, не могли,
Собралися всем шаламом,
К шаху с жалобой пошли. 
Шах им дал совет хороший:
Чтобы целы кошельки,
Запирайте вы карманы
Да на висячие замки. 
Но и тут я не промазал,
Нигде промаха не дал,
Долото достал большое,
Долотом замки сшибал. 
Сам я вятский уроженец,
Много горького видал,
Всю Россию я объехал,
Даже в Турции бывал.

----------


## Lampada

*"Я все вопросы освещу сполна..."**Published on Nov 1, 2013 by* Александр Сухановский   Я все вопросы освещу сполна - Дам любопытству удовлетворенье! Да, у меня француженка жена - Но русского она происхожденья.  Нет, у меня сейчас любовниц нет. А будут ли? Пока что не намерен. Не пью примерно около двух лет. Запью ли вновь? Не знаю, не уверен.  Да нет, живу не возле "Сокола"... В Париж пока что не проник. Да что вы все вокруг да около - Да спрашивайте напрямик!  Я все вопросы освещу сполна - Как на духу попу в исповедальне! В блокноты ваши капает слюна - Вопросы будут, видимо, о спальне...  Да, так и есть! Вот густо покраснел Интервьюер: "Вы изменяли женам?" - Как будто за портьеру подсмотрел Иль под кровать залег с магнитофоном.  Да нет, живу не возле "Сокола"... В Париж пока что не проник. Да что вы все вокруг да около - Да спрашивайте напрямик!  Теперь я к основному перейду. Один, стоявший скромно в уголочке, Спросил: "А что имели вы в виду В такой-то песне и в такой-то строчке?"  Ответ: во мне Эзоп не воскресал, В кармане фиги нет - не суетитесь,- А что имел в виду - то написал,- Вот - вывернул карманы - убедитесь!  Да нет, живу не возле "Сокола"... В Париж пока что не проник. Да что вы все вокруг да около - Да спрашивайте напрямик!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russkiymir.ru/russkiymir/...ticle0241.html *  
SERGEI ROY: VYSOTSKY AS WE KNEW HIM   FEB 17, 2012* Sergei Roy  The recently released film “Vysotsky: Thanks for Being Alive” (that’s a literal translation; I’d rather render it as “Thank God He’s Alive”) has produced at least one positive effect: it has started a fresh wave of the Vysotsky craze, even if with obvious commercial consequences. The film is a big box-office hit. Collections of Vysotsky’s songs are swept off the shelves of bookshops as soon as new print-runs come out; ditto for albums of his songs, pirated or not. 
TV and radio naturally add their strident voices to the hullabaloo.(1) 
The most noticeable positive feature of this commercial success is that it engulfs not just Vysotsky’s contemporaries, men and women on whose lives he left an indelible imprint, but mostly the young. That’s great, you know. It tells us something of the quality of Vysotsky’s work, which survives the toughest test of all, the test of time. It also tells us something of the quality of Russia’s young people who prove receptive to real artistic merit, and that too warms the cockles of aging hearts worried about this land’s precarious future. 
Those same old hearts, though, cannot but bleed at the sight of all the commercialization, especially in that damn film. I’ll save all the language I might use about that product; still, I have to say this. Vladimir Vysotsky of the film is a very distant relation of the man and artist we of his generation knew, a colossal figure that loomed vast on the Soviet scene. After all, there was that joke about future historians describing Leonid Brezhnev as a minor politician of the Vysotsky era in Russia’s history. 
In the film (script by Vladimir Vysotsky’s son Nikita) he comes across as a hophead who just happens to be a popular singer, an underground star caught in a web of intrigue woven by a couple of slimy KGB colonels, one from Moscow, one from Bokhara, by slimy KGB stooges; by his true friends, treacherous friends, his women, etc.etc. Add to this the story of Vladimir’s paramour who heroically flies out to Uzbekistan with 40 ampoules of morphine to save the drug addict from clinical death but is nearly raped on the way by a slimy taxi driver and is saved in the nick of time by one of those slimy KGB colonels who then proceeds to beat up the slimy driver, and much more in the same vein – add it all up and you get imitation Hollywood that is barely saved by the high professionalism of the actors, especially of the lead – if he is the lead. 
Well, that Vysotsky is not the hero of our times, of us his contemporaries. From the mid-1960s to his death in 1980 and beyond, our Vysotsky was above all a figurehead of nonconformism, a politico-moral-aesthetic phenomenon, in fact, without the tiniest smear of commercialism. 
What follows is an attempt to show, if only in brief outline, what Vysotsky really was to millions of us in what then was the Soviet Union.***In the turbulent years that followed Vysotsky’s death, and soon after the collapse of the Soviet Union, his fame somewhat waned, most likely because people were too busy surviving to care much about singer-songwriters, however great. In the mid 1990s, talking to an American intern at a Russian-English magazine I then ran, I happened to mention Vysotsky’s name in the same breath as that of the Russian rock star Boris Grebenshchikov, of whom she was an ardent fan. 
“Who’s this Vladimir Whatsisname?” she innocently asked.I just stared blankly. 
To someone of my generation, it was like asking, “Who are these Beatles?” in, say, the mid 1960s. But then I remembered that this wasn’t the 1960s, nor even the 1970s or ‘80s, and replied flippantly: 
“Oh, just a Russian Hamlet with a guitar.” 
In fact, the answer wasn’t all that flippant – it was the title of a book of Vysotsky’s songs and poems and memoirs devoted to him that I had translated into English and which was published in 1990 for the tenth anniversary of his death.(2) 
About his death, now.  He died in July 1980, presumably of a heart attack, at the age of forty-two.  The only official notice of that event was a tiny announcement in a Moscow evening newspaper, placed there by the Taganka theater company after a great deal of string-pulling.  The Soviet officialdom, always less than warmly disposed toward the singer-songwriter, was at that time busy celebrating the Moscow Olympics and didn’t want anything to mar the beauty of that triumph of Soviet sports.  
The powers that be ignored Vysotsky in death as they had done their best to ignore him during his lifetime.  That stance was stupid to the point of idiocy.   The people learned of their idol’s death by a sort of subterranean telegraph, in the same way Vysotsky’s songs had miraculously spread overnight all over this vast, chaotic country – totally without help from radio or TV or the printed media.  They learned of it, and they turned out to pay their last respects in their hundreds of thousands or millions – who knows?  No one counted the multitudes, everybody was busy grieving.  Take away the beautiful organization and the reserve of the British public during Lady Diana’s funeral, add about a sea of spontaneous, crazed emotion, and you’ll get a pale idea of what it was like on that day in July, 1980, at Taganka Square and all the way to Vagankovo Cemetery. 
“Flowers hit against the glass of the hearse like clumps of earth.  They came flying from every side, thrown by thousands of hands.  The car could not start -- not only because the whole square was packed with people, but because the driver could not see the road.  The flowers covered the whole of the windshield.  It became dark inside.  Sitting next to Volodya’s coffin, I felt as if I was being buried alive together with him.  The thuds against the glass and the roof of the hearse were endless.  The human wall stood solid before the funeral procession.  Police cars, with their sirens shrieking, could not clear a path for it.  The square and all the streets adjoining it were flooded by a human sea.  People stood on roofs of houses, even on the roof of the Underground station— 
“ That was how Vadim Tumanov, one of Vysotsky’s close friends and the hero of one of his best songs about life and death in the Stalin labor camps, described the scene.  
Another friend, the writer Yuri Trifonov, mused:  “How is one to die, after Vysotsky?”  And the whole country kept repeating the poet Andrei Voznesensky’s apt phrase about the bard:  “a _chansonnier_ of All Russia.”  It doesn’t sound quite good in English, as “of All Russia” in the original is in Old Church Slavonic, like part of the title of His Holiness the Patriarch of All Russia.  Very blasphemous, I’m sure – but very true.  For quite a long time Vladimir Vysotsky was the purest, if quite raucous, expression of the Russian soul and absolutely the most loved person in the whole land.I mean it. 
Even the Party bastards he ridiculed in his songs treasured endless kilometers of his tapes.  A high official at the Ministry of Culture, one of those who suppressed Vysotsky’s attempts to record his songs at Soviet studios, asked Vladimir for a record of his songs produced in France, but when the singer said no, the culture boss walked to his safe and took out that same record, which he had gotten through his own channels and at great pains.  The Party bosses, mercilessly guyed in Vysotsky’s satirical skits, vied with each other trying to lure him to their sumptuous dachas for an evening’s soul-searching in truly Russian style.  
As for the people, the whole of the people – intellectuals, working stiffs, homeless wanderers, prison inmates, cosmonauts, geologists, housewives, youngsters, war veterans, literally everybody – they totally identified with him and saw him as an intimate friend, even if they happened to see him once in their lives from afar.  Vladimir himself took this adulation with a wry grin. 
“So I’m sitting in a corner of this restaurant having lunch,” he once told a few friends.  “Now this guy comes to my table – young, good-looking, built like a safe.  He looks at me suspiciously, then bingo! He gives me one big bear hug, lifts me in the air, chair and all, practically, and kisses me most warmly:  ‘Volodechka, old man, isn’t it great, meeting you like this…’  So we sit down and talk awhile, and then I pluck up enough courage to say,  ‘Look, buddy, I can’t remember for the moment, just where was it that we first met?’  The guy is honestly amazed:  ‘How could you forget?  You came to Kemerovo, right?  You gave a concert at the House of Culture, remember?’  ‘Well, yes, I do--.’   ‘So who was it in the third row, next to the aisle?  Me, that’s who…  I clapped louder than anyone else!… 
’”There were untold millions of these fellows who “clapped louder than anyone else” or happened to drop a maudlin tear in their glass of vodka as they listened to the cracked, soul-squeezing voice telling them what they felt to be the real truth about life, the meaning of life and death, and about themselves.   I remember a song of Vysotsky’s played on the BBC, and the DJ saying at the end, “What a baritone!”  It seemed curiously irrelevant.  Sure, the voice was “divine,” as someone remarked, but the main thing was what the voice said to your inmost self, not the tricks of singing. 
From the rise of his star in about 1965 to the time of his death and a few years after, Vysotsky remained a sort of underground singer, the voice of the people, totally rejecting the System and the aesthetics of the System, singing of life in this country as it was, not of the lying picture the System made it out to be.  All these years Vysotsky was taboo, but, in the schizoid frame of things of those times, a taboo broken even by those who imposed it. 
Then, as perestroika came into its own, somewhere around Vysotsky’s fiftieth anniversary in January 1988, the dam burst, and there came a flood of total recognition: articles in practically all papers and magazines – local, regional, and national; TV serials; films; meetings of Vysotsky fan clubs; scholarly conferences; books; festivals; and I don’t know what else – a veritable craze. 
It was against that background that I received an offer from Progress Publishers to translate some fifty songs and longer poems of Vysotsky, and also some of his interviews and other materials for the volume I mentioned before.  I definitely think I paled at the news.  I had by that time translated miles of poetry, mostly mediocre Soviet stuff but also some really worthwhile verse by, say, Anna  Akhmatova or Boris Pasternak, to name but two – and still, Vysotsky was something special.  In language, style, and content, Vysotsky’s songs were of a piece with Soviet realities of his time, and as such seemed virtually untranslatable into any other linguistic or cultural medium. 
Then I took a look at some of the translations of Vysotsky that were then available – sloppy, wretched doggerel that had nothing to do with the bard except the name on top, full of mistranslations of the simplest passages – and decided, What the hell.  I at least would know what I would be reaching at, even if it would be like reaching for the moon. 
So I packed a few books and tapes and Xeroxed, home-made collections of Vysotsky’s texts (no other kind were then available) and headed for the Caucasus, where I had first heard his songs some twenty years before.  There, at the foot of Mount Beshtau, I read a bit about Vysotsky – not much, just enough to learn a few more or less hard facts and not to spoil my own fond picture of what Vysotsky was or should have been if he had been me or I, him.  You see, I, too, was a bit like that guy who “clapped louder than anyone else.”  By that time, Vysotsky was firmly embedded in the nation’s soul as a myth and a legend, and I wanted to stick to a legend all my own. 
The facts on which the legend rested were fairly simple, or rather they were familiar, recognizable, and easily identifiable with events and circumstances of one’s own life. 
Born in Moscow in 1938 (just two years my junior), his very first childish memories must have been of war (like my own).  His mother tells of a curious episode from 1941, when Germans started bombing Moscow.  As a tiny tot, Volodya loved reciting poems, of which he knew quite a few, so whenever they went down to the air-raid shelter, he would climb on a stool or something and recite those poems, loudly and with great expression.  On one such occasion a middle-aged gentleman came up to his mother and said, “Thank you for your son,” and kissed her hand.  It’s the easiest thing to read a prophetic significance into an episode like that. 
While his father fought at the front, his mother took Volodya out of wartime Moscow to the foothills of the Urals.  After the war, the boy spent a few years with his father in Germany, then returned to Moscow and lived with his mother again in a tiny cubicle in a communal flat, which he later described in his “The Ballad of Childhood”:Here, everyone lived modestly, 
In comfort somewhat dubious:
There was just one amenity –
One loo to forty cubicles.Teeth chattering, we’d curse the frost,
The kids would be too cold to bawl, 
And here I learned how much it cost
To make two loose ends meet at all. 
At school, he was lucky in his friends – some of the school friendships lasted his whole life.  His classmate, the poet Igor Kokhanovsky, recalls that in their final year at school Vladimir and himself developed a serious enthusiasm for literature, particularly for poetry, studying the work of Velimir Khlebnikov, Igor Severyanin, Nikolai Gumilyov, Anna Akhmatova, Marina Tsvetayeva, Boris Pasternak, Sasha Chorny, and others.  There’s one feature common to all these authors, despite considerable differences between them – they were all either forbidden or regarded as suspect by the Soviet authorities.  So the list attests to at least two things about Vladimir – a clear tendency for nonconformism and excellent literary taste (probably not his own, to start with). 
After school and a single term at a Civil Engineering Institute, Vladimir resolutely kicked over the traces, so to speak, and decided to follow a path in life of his own choosing.  Over his parents’ protests, he joined the Moscow Art Theater drama school and put his whole heart in learning his profession.  Curiously, his first success did not come with the first bit parts in the theater or films but at a Riga restaurant, where he asked the maitre d’s permission to “strum the piano” and sing a bit.  
Volodya’s singing at the time was of a rather curious nature:  He didn’t know a word of English yet managed to imitate Louis Armstrong, producing an impression of someone singing in English – the sort of English where you couldn’t make out a single word.  He did that almost every night during the time he and his friends vacationed in Riga, to the audience’s wild delight. 
Apart from these sound-imitations, Volodya sang, in the circle of his friends, a lot of street or “gutter” songs, underworld songs – anything but the official mumbo-jumbo.  He wasn’t alone in that.  Russia seems to be a unique country in this respect:  With millions of innocent people doing time in labor camps under Stalin, and the rest more or less sympathizing with them, prison folklore had an immense impact on the songs sung and poetry composed outside the prisons. 
It was therefore more or less natural that, when Vladimir began writing his own songs in the autumn of 1961, they were in this vein.  He did the imitations so well that there were thugs who swore they knew people who had done time together with Vysotsky at such and such a camp in Siberia.  
It may well be that Vysotsky was simply swimming with the current, doing what his friends liked and encouraged him to do, but in this he also responded to the dimly felt need for nonconformist songs that would replace the nauseatingly cheerful bravura noises coming over the radio what seemed like twenty-four hours a day. 
This phase lasted until about 1965. By that time Vysotsky had already graduated from the Art Theater school and found his true career with Lyubimov’s Taganka theater, then newly opened.  It soon became a sort of rallying point of the capital’s cultural life, with writers, artists and scientists often gathering there during rehearsals and backstage after performances.  Distinctly dissident in flavor, the theater fought an endless war against Soviet officialdom that did its best to emasculate its productions or ban them altogether.  No wonder people, especially young people, spent endless hours, sometimes whole nights, in lines, waiting for a chance to get a ticket. 
Vysotsky played the title roles in two of the most popular productions, Brecht’s _Galileo_ and Shakespeare’s _Hamlet_, and also acted in _The Fallen and the Living_, a play on the theme of the war.  For the latter, he wrote a few “war songs,” and these became part of a whole cycle – Vysotsky’s tribute to his father’s generation.  Again, he did it so remarkably well that war veterans found it hard to believe that he hadn’t been, say, a fighter pilot during the war.  I had never been in a dog fight, either, but I distinctly felt my flesh creep as I translated this: 
Spring is here at long last, royal blue is the sky.
I called out, without thinking, most likely:
“Buddy, give us a light!” Not a sound in reply.
He was shot down in yesterday’s fighting. 
Vysotsky worked feverishly on his songs, mostly writing at night and sometimes producing a new one every week or so, as if he knew that he wouldn’t have all that much time to pour out in song all that was burning inside him.  It wasn’t all deadly serious, though. There was quite a lot of light-hearted, uproarious stuff, especially his so-called fairy-tale songs.  Come to think of it, the first Vysotsky song I heard was precisely of this sort, “Song About a Wild Boar,” and that was quite a rounded experience in itself. 
That must have been 1968 or thereabouts. I lived down south, in Pyatigorsk, at the time.  One day a friend came back from Moscow, all bubbling with enthusiasm about a new singer-songwriter doing absolute wonders with guitar, lyrics, and an incredible, Louis Armstrong-type voice.  The guy was supposed to be even better than Okudzhava -- something I flatly refused to believe until the friend performed for my benefit “The Wild Boar.”  
The chap had neither voice nor ear, and he even couldn’t remember the words right, but the magnetism of the piece and the songsmith’s skill of handling the words, the intonations, the accents were so easily recognizable that we simply had to go and have a few drinks, congratulating each other and anyone who would listen on the birth of yet another Russian immortal. 
The song is all about a terrible monster (“could be aurochs, could be bison, could be boar”) that kept eating “chicken and women,” the king, and “the king’s best shooter, now in disgrace,” living in terrible debauchery: 
On the floor lay skins, old buddies and strumpets
Singing songs and drinking mead and what not.
There was suddenly a flourish of trumpets,
And the shooter was dragged straight to the court. 
The king bids his disgraced soldier to shoot the monster and promises to give him his daughter the princess for a wife, but the soldier scorns such an offer, insisting that he would “do it for a bucket of port.”  So they scream and bawl at each other, but in the end 
The shooter got what he ought to,
Shot the monster and skipped off to his place.
Thus he put to shame the king and his daughter –
Once the king’s best shooter, now in disgrace. 
There were so many people wanting to put to shame the country’s kingpins of those times, if only in their imagination – no wonder songs like that travelled trough the country like wild fire. 
Then there were the films, most notably _The Vertical Line_, a film about rock-climbers.  Here my memory falters a bit:  I can’t honestly recall whether I heard Vysotsky’s songs from that cycle at a rock-climbers’ camp (these were always hotbeds of unofficial or rather anti-official art) or at the cinema, but anyway it didn’t matter because the whole country was soon singing “If a chum begins acting rum…” and suchlike stuff, people who’d never been near a mountain, for goodness sake.  It somehow didn’t seem fair to rock-climbing folks like myself. 
Also about that time there appeared dozens of Vysotsky imitators, some singing his songs almost as well as Vysotsky himself, but none better.  And that signalled the beginning of the Vysotsky craze that continued, unabated, for two solid decades.  From time to time one heard fantastic stories about the way people expressed their adoration for Vysotsky, but, knowing something of the Russian soul, these stories were only too easy to believe. 
In one city where he came for a concert with a group of other actors, the populace, consisting almost entirely of factory workers, could not think of anything better than picking up Vysotsky’s bus and carrying it bodily to the local hotel on their hands. 
In another place where Vysotsky came on tour, all the windows in town flew open, and he was treated to a megaconcert of his own songs from thousands of tape-recorders on window-sills.(3) 
Somewhere in Siberia, airliner crew and passengers alike refused to take off because Vysotsky was giving a concert in the city stadium, and they just couldn’t miss it, and to hell with flight schedules. 
There was the darker side to his life, too:  He drank.  After his demise, there was talk that he’d drunk himself to death, not without help from some bastards calling themselves his friends who provided the liquor when he was not fit to take a single drop, with his bad heart.  If we are to believe his wife, the French actress Marina Vlady (and why shouldn’t we?), toward the end of his life Vladimir was also a morphine addict.  This country, though, which may yet be ruined by its drinking habits, found it easiest to forgive its idol this weakness, if weakness it was. 
I’ve heard many people explaining that weakness away as a necessary relief from the incredible strain under which Vysotsky wrote and performed his songs, and I found that explanation all too easy to accept.  After all, Vladimir did not exactly sing his songs as complacent tenors are prone to do, admiring their own voice.  He rather acted them out in the true tradition of the Russian theater. In that tradition, if a character in a play is supposed to have hysterics, you may rest assured that the actress will have authentic, 100 percent genuine hysterics onstage.  I’ve seen it, and it was scary.  
And Vladimir Vysotsky sang his tragic songs as if he could spill his guts any moment now – the intensity of emotion seemed at times to be beyond the humanly possible.  Surely he drank.  And surely he knew he would not be able to live much longer at that pitch of intensity.  But he found it in him to write a poem about it for his wife, a few days before his death.  It ended like this:I’m half my age – a little way past forty.
I’m living thanks to God and you, my wife. 
I have a lot to sing to the Almighty.
I have my songs to justify my life._ 
Sergei Roy
Journalist, writer, translator _ _www.sergeiroysbooks.de_  
Notes
1) Earlier versions of this article were previously published in Russian Life magazine, The Best of Russian Life (Vol. 2), both edited by Paul Richardson, and on Johnson's Russia List. 
(2) See: Vladimir Vysotsky: Hamlet with a Guitar. Translated from the Russian> by Sergei Roy. Progress Publishers, Moscow, 1990, 422 pp. Price, 2 rubles 80 kopeks. The original Russian title of the book was typically Soviet-idiotic: Vladimir Vysotsky. Chelovek. Poet. Aktyor. (Vladimir Vysotsky. Man. Poet. Actor). I took a bit of liberty with it, as I assumed that anyone interested in Vysotsky (and who wasn't?) knew that he was a Taganka theater actor and his star role there was that of Hamlet in a Yuri Lyubimov production. Apart from the translations, I also wrote a sort of Preface to the volume. 
(3) That was the way Vysotsky's songs travelled all over the country in those days, on tapes mostly recorded during his live, semi-official or underground concerts at Academy institutes, plants, factories, "palaces of culture," stadiums, and such. There was not a word breathed then of infringement of the author's rights. Vysotsky was the property of the people, and anything he produced was in the public domain in the best sense of the word. In fact, the phenomenon was a continuation of the tradition of uncensored poetry that existed since at least the early 19th century in myriad spiski, handwritten copies of verse travelling from one person's album to the next. In the Soviet Union, the practice was known as samizdat or self-publishing, typewritten copies of banned works travelling unstoppably from hand to hand. Curiously, the practice continues in this new, materialistic age. Say, my own translations of Vysotsky's songs wander all over the internet, and I am grateful if the poetry buffs so much as mention my name. They are also sung by various groups (as by some Swedish bunch a few years ago, at Taganka), and I have not seen a red cent in royalties, nor am I likely to, and that is right and proper, as I once told Paul Richardson, publisher of the Russian Life magazine where an earlier version of this essay appeared. Actually, I plan to publish my "singable translations," as an American student of Vysotsky's work called them, on a free website run for me by a German friend, 
www.sergeiroysbooks.de .

----------


## Lampada

Песня В. Мигули на стихи *Андрея Дементьева.*
Исполнитель: *Мигуля Владимир*  *Черный лебедь (В. Высоцкому)*  
Ещё одной звезды не стало, и свет погас.
Возьму упавшую гитару, спою для вас.
Слова грустны, мотив невесел, в одну струну.
Но жизнь, расставшуюся с песней, я помяну. 
Припев:
И снова слышен хриплый голос, он в нас поёт.
Немало судеб укололось о голос тот.
И над душой, что в синем небе, невластна смерть.
Ах, чёрный лебедь, хриплый лебедь, мне так не спеть. 
Восходят ленты к нам и снимки, грустит мотив
На чёрном озере пластинки, вновь лебедь жив.
Слова грустны мотив невесел, в одну струну.
Но жизнь, расставшуюся с песней, я помяну. 
Припев:
И снова слышен хриплый голос, он в нас поёт.
Немало судеб укололось о голос тот.
И над душой, что в синем небе, невластна смерть.
Ах, чёрный лебедь, хриплый лебедь, мне так не спеть.  
Припев:
И снова слышен хриплый голос, он в нас поёт.
Немало судеб укололось о голос тот.
И над душой, что в синем небе, невластна смерть.
Ах, чёрный лебедь, хриплый лебедь, мне так не спеть.  
И снова слышен хриплый голос, грустит мотив
На чёрном озере пластинки, вновь лебедь жив
Лебедь жив, лебедь жив, лебедь жив….!!!

----------


## Lampada

*Проект музыкального светодинамического фонтана "Высоцкий"*

----------


## Lampada

*ПРЕРВАННЫЙ ПОЛЁТ*

----------


## Lampada

*Рыбин и Королёва - Диалог в цирке 1998*

----------


## Lampada

*За меня невеста отрыдает честно...*   Published on Dec 4, 2013* by rogovanova60 *  _Итальянское радио запись 9 июля 1979 года. 
В клипе были использованы, видео и фото от 25.07. 2013 г.
Присутствовали : Маня Райнова, Татьяна Гурджиан, Маританна Шидукова, Александр Рябчий, Наталия Рогованова и другие._  
За меня невеста отрыдает честно,
За меня ребята отдадут долги,
За меня другие отпоют все песни,
И, быть может, выпьют за меня враги. 
Не дают мне больше интересных книжек,
И моя гитара - без струны,
И нельзя мне выше, и нельзя мне ниже,
И нельзя мне солнца, и нельзя луны. 
Мне нельзя на волю - не имею права,
Можно лишь от двери - до стены,
Мне нельзя налево, мне нельзя направо,
Можно только неба кусок, можно только сны. 
Сны про то, как выйду, как замок мой снимут,
Как мою гитару отдадут.
Кто меня там встретит, как меня обнимут
И какие песни мне споют?  
1963

----------


## Lampada

*Может быть выпив поллитру...*    Published on Nov 21, 2013 *by rogovanova60 * 
Запись на дому у Льва Делюсина - 30 сентября 1969 г. 
ПРО ЛЮБОВЬ В ЭПОХУ ВОЗРОЖДЕНИЯ 
Может быть, выпив поллитру,
Некий художник от бед
Встретил чужую палитру
И посторонний мольберт. 
Дело теперь за немногим -
Нужно натуры живой,-
Глядь - симпатичные ноги
С гордой идут головой. 
Он подбегает к Венере:
"Знаешь ли ты, говорят -
Данте к своей Алигьери
Запросто шастает в ад! 
Ада с тобой нам не надо -
Холодно в царстве теней...
Кличут меня Леонардо.
Так раздевайся скорей! 
Я тебя - даже нагую -
Действием не оскорблю,-
Дай я тебя нарисую
Или из глины слеплю!" 
Но отвечала сестричка:
"Как же вам не ай-яй-яй!
Честная я католичка -
И не согласная я! 
Вот испохабились нынче -
Так и таскают в постель!
Ишь - Леонардо да Винчи -
Тоже какой Рафаэль! 
Я не привыкла без чувства -
Не соглашуся ни в жисть!
Мало что ты - для искусства,-
Сперва давай-ка женись! 
Там и разденемся в спальной -
Как у людей повелось...
Мало что ты - гениальный! -
Мы не глупее небось!" 
"Так у меня ж - вдохновенье, -
Можно сказать, что экстаз!" -
Крикнул художник в волненье...
Свадьбу сыграли на раз. 
...Женщину с самого низа
Встретил я раз в темноте, -
Это была Монна Лиза -
В точности как на холсте. 
Бывшим подругам в Сорренто
Хвасталась эта змея:
"Ловко я интеллигента
Заполучила в мужья!.." 
Вкалывал он больше года -
Весь этот длительный срок
Все ухмылялась Джоконда:
Мол, дурачок, дурачок! 
...В песне разгадка дается
Тайны улыбки, а в ней -
Женское племя смеется
Над простодушьем мужей!  
1969г.
Портрет Микеланджело Буаноротти.

----------


## Lampada

*Uploaded on Jan 30, 2011* _Домашняя запись у М.Дубровина. Москва, май 1965,_ 
Твердил он нам: "Моя она!",
"Да ты смеешься, друг, да ты смеешься!
Уйди, пацан,- ты очень пьян,-
А то нарвешься, друг, гляди, нарвешься!" 
А он кричал: "Теперь мне все одно!
Садись в такси - поехали кататься!
Пусть счетчик щелкает, пусть,- все равно
В конце пути придется рассчитаться". 
Не жалко мне таких парней.
"Ты от греха уйди!" - твержу я снова,
А он - ко мне, и все - о ней...
"А ну - ни слова, ГАД, гляди, ни слова!" 
Ударила в виски мне кровь с вином -
И, так же продолжая улыбаться,
Ему сказал я тихо: "Все равно
В конце пути придется рассчитаться!" 
К слезам я глух и к просьбам глух -
В охоту драка мне, ох, как в охоту!
И хочешь, друг, не хочешь, друг,-
Плати по счету, друг, плати по счету!.. 
А жизнь мелькает, как в немом кино,-
Мне хорошо, мне хочется смеяться,-
А счетчик - щелк да щелк,- да все равно
В конце пути придется рассчитаться... 
1964.      https://www.facebook.com/notes/vysot...82909331734011  *Заметки о песнях Высоцкого: "Счетчик"* 
November 10, 2013 at 4:36pm *
Счетчик Щелкает («Твердил он нам...»)*  
Написана в 1964 году.  Первая сохранившаяся запись – 1965 год, у Л. Кочаряна.  Тоже исполнялась только в небольших компаниях, за исключением концерта в ИВМС АН СССР в 1965 году.  Поначалу Высоцкий её очень любил и часто играл, но потом она уступила место новым работам и в 70е годы прозвучала только дважды:  в 1973 году дома у Высоцкого для коллекции К. Мустафиди и в 1978 году в Париже у М. Шемякина.  Как сам Высоцкий говорил со сцены в 1971 году:  _Были у меня какие-то вольные песни, шутливые песни, пародийные, лет десять тому назад. Так называемые "блатные" песни._  _Я их уже не помню._  
Многие блатные песни поэт потом благополучно вспомнил и записал в относительно хороших условиях. 
«Счетчик» представляет собой скетч ситуации, похожей на описанную в «Тот Кто Раньше с Нею Был»:  спор из-за бабы, на этот раз происходящий в такси.  Ревнует уже сам рассказчик, причём не к незнакомцу, а к своему приятелю, с которым он вместе катается в такси.  Оба пьяны.  Поначалу приятель не подозревает ничего дурного и лишь хвастается своей победой, пока у героя в душе нарастает злоба.  Потом наступает момент прозрения:  герой шепотом угрожает приятелю, и тот понимает, что влип.  Причем он скорее всего слабее героя и осознает это.  Но герой «к слезам и просьбам глух», рвётся в драку, и хорошо, если дело не закончится трагедией (скорее всего дружки разнимут).  Счетчик такси в данном случае становится символом истекающего терпения героя. 
На мой взгляд, это одна из лучших песен блатного цикла Высоцкого.  В отличие от «Тот Кто Раньше» и многих других, она не столько описывает происходящее действие, сколько чувства рассказчика, причем в крайне сжатых, рубленых фразах.  Слушателю предлагается обо всем догадаться самому, что, хоть и нетрудно, но все же нехарактерно для «шансонного» жанра.  Это роднит «Счетчик» с более поздней песней «Рядовой Борисов» (1969).  В обеих песнях главный герой – несимпатичный, ревнивый, без стеснения пускающий в ход кулаки, нож, а то и огнестрельное оружие, и не испытывающий никаких угрызений совести («Мне хорошо, мне хочется смеяться» и «Я долг свой выполнял»).  Предмет ревности упоминается мимоходом.  В «Борисове» она появляется в одной фразе:  «оставь ее», в «Счетчике» – в двух:  «моя она» и «а он ко мне, и все – о ней».   В «Борисове» песня разбавлена некоторым словоблудием рассказчика («Был дождь, туман, по небу плыли тучи») до пяти куплетов, в то время как «Счетчик» предельно сжат. 
Ударными в песне являются две последние строчки припева:  «Пусть счетчик щелкает, да все равно – в конце пути придется рассчитаться».  Тема «возмездия в конце пути» – нередкий гость в блатных песнях Высоцкого, причем речь не обязательно идет о возмездии человеческом.   С одной стороны:  «мне до боли, до кома в горле нужно встретить того попутчика», «я попрошу, когда придет расплата», и вышеупомянутая «того кто раньше с нею был, я повстречаю».  С другой стороны, песни с определенным философским подтекстом:  «в конце пути придется рассчитаться», «вот такая смерть шальная всех нас ждет потом», «все ерунда, кроме суда, самого страшного», и, уже в следующем песенном цикле, «в конце дороги той – плаха с топорами».   Верил ли он в догмат «каждому воздастся по заслугам»?  Вряд ли, особенно на первом этапе своего творчества, но возмездие – любимая тема остросюжетных книг и фильмов, и остросюжетные песни Высоцкого конечно же не могли не опираться на нее. 
К счастью, в английском идиомы «рассчитаться» и «в конце пути» (т.е. «в конце концов») означают то же самое что и в русском:  “to pay up” означает «расплатиться» (деньгами и не только), и “when the ride is over” может трактоваться как «в конце маршрута», так и «рано или поздно».  Иногда в живом исполнении я пою “we will get even when the ride is over”:  «в конце пути мы поквитаемся».  Эта фраза мне пришла в голову уже после записи этой песни, и я до сих пор не уверен, какой вариант лучше.  Другой яркий момент – фраза «И хочешь, друг, не хочешь, друг, плати по счету, друг!  Плати по счету!» 
В третьем куплете перевода присутствует чистая «отсебятина» в виде фразы “I’m feeling high, I can’t get any lower”, который я поставил на место фразы «Мне хорошо, мне хочется смеяться».  Обратный вольный перевод означает что-то вроде:  «мне кайфово, и я опускаюсь ниже некуда».  Парадокс, основанный на противопоставлении слов high («кайфовать» и «высоко») и low («низко»), на мой взгляд, удачен, вполне в духе песни, и подчеркивает неприглядность скорого поступка рассказчика.  Иногда самый близкий перевод имеет право на подобные добавки. 
В английской культуре существует особый... даже не жанр, а тип песен:  “character songs”, «ролевые» песни.  Этот стиль описывает большую часть песен Высоцкого:  его «ролевые» песни, песни, в которых он надевал на себя маску персонажа и с блеском отыгрывал эту роль.  Именно актерский гений позволил ему достичь высочайшей степени достоверности в своих песнях, больше чем сами тексты песен.  Перевод и исполнение «ролевых» песен Высоцкого на английском требуют нахождения аналогичных персонажей в английской культуре или же отсылок к моментам русской культуры, которые могут быть известны англоговорящим слушателям.  Персонажи песен «Тот Кто Раньше» и «Счетчик» довольно универсальны и встречаются в любой культуре.  Сами тексты этих произведений не требуют особой культурной адаптации.  Главное в них – простой разговорный язык.  Например в переводе «Счетчика» я часто использую слово-паразит “man”, непременный гость любой непритязательной речи («чувак»).  При исполнении же этих песен, да еще с моим русским акцентом, они сразу превращаются в объект мира русской иммиграции в США.  Отзыв одного американца:  «При прослушивании этих двух песен, сразу представляешь англоязычную городскую среду, в которой русский иммигрант рассказывает о пьяной ссоре в баре на Брайтон Бич» (повторяю:  речь идет о блатных песнях).  Так персонажи Высоцкого обретают новую жизнь в английской культуре, пусть и родственную старой. 
«Счетчик» был записан на трех акустических гитарах.  Две из них принадлежали Антону Карнауху, певцу и гитаристу, постоянному участнику американских КСП.  Антон взял на себя всю аранжировку и подошел к этой песне с большой аккуратностью и тактом.  Песня была тепло принята публикой и до сих пор является активным номером моего репертуара.    
ПЕРЕВОД и ИСПОЛНЕНИЕ:  Translations of Vladimir Vysotsky
 _________________________________   The Cab Meter  *"Счетчик Щелкает" (1964) * Music & lyrics: *Vladimir Vysotsky*
Translation: Vadim Astrakhan
Arrangements & Production: Anton Karnaukh
Additional production: Vadim Astrakhan & Polina Goudieva
Vocals & acoustic guitar: Vadim Astrakhan
Acoustic guitar: Anton Karnaukh
Mix: Anton Karnaukh 
This is slightly atypical for the genre of "_blatnaya_" song (also sometimes refered to as "urban romance" or, lately, "Russian chanson"). This genre of criminal, or near-criminal, street tales (not unlike gangster rap, but performed on a single acoustic guitar) is enormously popular in Russia. The songs are usually very simple and to the point, but "The Cab Meter" is less direct and may take several listens to fully comprehend. For the longest time I was unsure about the arrangements, but one happy day Anton Karnaukh sent me a file with complete multi-guitar arrangement, which I immediately loved. He also mixed it. Kudos to him for the excellent job that he did.    *THE CAB METER* 
He told me: “Fine. But she is mine!
”You just don’t get it, man. You just don’t get it!
Just let it go. You’re drunk, you know,
Or you’ll regret it, man. You will regret it! 
But he just yelled: “It’s all the same today!
Let’s catch a cab, the night is getting colder.
The meter’s ticking, but it’s OK.
We’re gonna pay up when the ride is over.” 
I have no pity for this sort of men.
“Don’t push me, man, let go of that story!”
But he just talks and talks of her again!
Oh, you’ll be sorry, man. You will be sorry! 
My blood then started boiling in my veins.
Sometimes it does that, when I’m not quite sober.
I told him quietly: “You know: it’s OK.
You have to pay up when the ride is over!” 
It’s gonna end. Tonight it’s gonna end!
I want to fight, I’m full of pure hatred!
You want it, friend? Or you don’t, friend?
You’re gonna pay for it, you’re gonna pay, friend! 
The life is shining in the windows of the cab…
I’m feeling high, I can’t get any lower!
The meter’s ticking, ticking, ticking, but it’s OK.
You’ll have to pay up when the ride is over!    *LISTEN*

----------


## Lampada

*Вот и разошлись пути-дороги**Published on Jul 8, 2013 by* Hanka O.

----------


## Lampada

*Натянутый канат* *Published on Jul 31, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Баллада о бане**Published on Aug 8, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Один музыкант объяснил мне пространно...**Published on Jul 10, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Песня о Судьбе**Published on Jul 13, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Баллада об уходе в рай* *Published on Jul 4, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Ноты**Published on Jul 17, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Песня-сказка про джина* *Published on Jul 30, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Бабье лето* *Published on Jul 8, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Дорога, дорога — счёта нет шагам...**Published on Jul 11, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Горное эхо* *Published on Jul  8, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Как по Волге-Матушке**Published on Jul 9, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Ленинградская блокада**Published on Jul 11, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Песня про Жирафа**Published on Jul 29, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Песенка о переселении душ* *Published on Jul 5, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Ну о чем с тобою говорить...**Published on Jul 17, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Ой, где был я вчера...**Published on Jul 31, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Так случилось - мужчины ушли* *Published on Jul 16, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*Красное, зелёное, жёлтое, лиловое**Published on Jul 14, 2013 by Hanka O.*

----------


## Lampada

*КОНИ  ПРИВЕРЕДЛИВЫЕ*

----------


## Lampada

*Прощание с горами*

----------


## Lampada

*Песня о друге*

----------


## Lampada

*Аисты* *Uploaded on Sep 4, 2011 by* Andrey Quoc

----------


## Lampada

*Баллада о брошенном корабле (Читает Высоцкий)* *Published on May 21, 2012 by* YurchenkoElena    *Капитана в тот день называли на "ты",* Шкипер с юнгой сравнялись в талантах; Распрямляя хребты и срывая бинты, Бесновались матросы на вантах.  Двери наших мозгов Посрывало с петель В миражи берегов, В покрывала земель,  Этих обетованных, желанных — И колумбовых, и магелланных.  Только мне берегов Не видать и земель — С хода в девять узлов Сел по горло на мель! А у всех молодцов — Благородная цель... И в конце-то концов — Я ведь сам сел на мель.  И ушли корабли — мои братья, мой флот. Кто чувствительней — брызги сглотнули. Без меня продолжался великий поход, На меня ж парусами махнули.  И погоду и случай Безбожно кляня, Мои пасынки кучей Бросали меня.  Вот со шлюпок два залпа — и ладно! — От Колумба и от Магеллана.  Я пью пену — волна Не доходит до рта, И от палуб до дна Обнажились борта, А бока мои грязны — Таи не таи, — Так любуйтесь на язвы И раны мои!  Вот дыра у ребра — это след от ядра, Вот рубцы от тарана, и даже Видно шрамы от крючьев — какой-то пират Мне хребет перебил в абордаже.  Киль, как старый неровный Гитаровый гриф, — Это брюхо вспорол мне Коралловый риф.  Задыхаюсь, гнию — так бывает: И просоленное загнивает.  Ветры кровь мою пьют И сквозь щели снуют Прямо с бака на ют — Меня ветры добьют: Я под ними стою От утра до утра,  Гвозди в душу мою Забивают ветра.  И гулякой шальным всё швыряют вверх дном Эти ветры, незваные гости. Захлебнуться бы им в моих трюмах вином Или с мели сорвать меня в злости!  Я уверовал в это, Как загнанный зверь, Но не злобные ветры Нужны мне теперь.  Мои мачты — как дряблые руки, Паруса — словно груди старухи.  Будет чудо восьмое — И добрый прибой Моё тело омоет Живою водой, Моря божья роса С меня снимет табу — Вздует мне паруса, Будто жилы на лбу.  Догоню я своих, догоню и прощу Позабывшую помнить армаду. И команду свою я обратно пущу — Я ведь зла не держу на команду.  Только, кажется, нет Больше места в строю. Плохо шутишь, корвет, Потеснись — раскрою!  Как же так? Я ваш брат, Я ушёл от беды... Полевее, фрегат, — Всем нам хватит воды!  До чего ж вы дошли... Значит, что ж — мне уйти?! Если был на мели — Дальше нету пути?! Разомкните ряды, Всё же мы корабли,  Всем нам хватит воды, Всем нам хватит земли,  Этой обетованной, желанной — И колумбовой, и магелланной!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*За меня невеста...*   *Uploaded on Jan 16, 2010 by* sdelaypoyarche

----------


## Lampada

* Белый вальс*  
Исполняет Юлия Востокова 
Рига, Латвия

----------


## Lampada

Белый вальс 
Литва

----------


## Lampada

Белый вальс

----------


## Lampada

*Белый вальс*  Какой был бал! Накал движенья, звука, нервов! Сердца стучали на три счета вместо двух. К тому же дамы приглашали кавалеров На белый вальс, традиционный - и захватывало дух.  Ты сам, хотя танцуешь с горем пополам, Давно решился пригласить ее одну,- Но вечно надо отлучаться по делам - Спешить на помощь, собираться на войну.  И вот, все ближе, все реальней становясь, Она, к которой подойти намеревался, Идет сама, чтоб пригласить тебя на вальс,- И кровь в висках твоих стучится в ритме вальса.  Ты внешне спокоен средь шумного бала, Но тень за тобою тебя выдавала - Металась, ломалась, дрожала она в зыбком свете свечей. И бережно держа, и бешено кружа, Ты мог бы провести ее по лезвию ножа,- Не стой же ты руки сложа, сам не свой и ничей!  Был белый вальс - конец сомненьям маловеров И завершенье юных снов, забав, утех,- Сегодня дамы приглашали кавалеров - Не потому, не потому, что мало храбрости у тех.  Возведены на время бала в званье дам, И кружит головы нам вальс, как в старину. Но вечно надо отлучаться по делам - Спешить на помощь, собираться на войну.  Белее снега белый вальс, кружись, кружись, Чтоб снегопад подольше не прервался! Она пришла, чтоб пригласить тебя на жизнь,- И ты был бел - белее стен, белее вальса.  Ты внешне спокоен средь шумного бала, Но тень за тобою тебя выдавала - Металась, дрожала, ломалась она в зыбком свете свечей. И бережно держа, и бешено кружа, Ты мог бы провести ее по лезвию ножа,- Не стой же ты руки сложа, сам не свой и ничей!  Где б ни был бал - в лицее, в Доме офицеров, В дворцовой зале, в школе - как тебе везло,- В России дамы приглашали кавалеров Во все века на белый вальс, и было все белым-бело.  Потупя взоры, не смотря по сторонам, Через отчаянье, молчанье, тишину Спешили женщины прийти на помощь нам,- Их бальный зал - величиной во всю страну.  Куда б ни бросило тебя, где б ни исчез,- Припомни вальс - как был ты бел!- и улыбнешься. Век будут ждать тебя - и с моря и с небес - И пригласят на белый вальс, когда вернешься.  Ты внешне спокоен средь шумного бала, Но тень за тобою тебя выдавала - Металась, дрожала, ломалась она в зыбком свете свечей. И бережно держа, и бешено кружа, Ты мог бы провести ее по лезвию ножа,- Не стой же ты руки сложа, сам не свой и ничей!   1978

----------


## Lampada

Белый вальс 
Фестиваль на Волге

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153607827550462   *- «Песенка ни про что, или что случилось в Африке»*   --------- В жёлтой жаркой Африке,  В центральной её части,  Как-то вдруг вне графика 
Случилося несчастье. 
Слон сказал, не разобрав, - 
Видно, быть потопу. 
В общем, так один жираф 
Влюбился в антилопу.  
Тут поднялся галдёж и лай 
И только старый попугай 
Громко крикнул из ветвей - 
Жираф большой, ему видней.  
Что же, что рога у ней, - 
Кричал жираф любовно, 
Нынче в нашей фауне 
Равны все поголовно. 
Если вся моя родня 
Будет ей не рада, 
Не пеняйте на меня, 
Я уйду из стада.  
Тут поднялся галдёж и лай 
И только старый попугай 
Громко крикнул из ветвей - 
Жираф большой, ему видней. 
Папе антилопьему 
Зачем такого сына, 
Всё равно, что в лоб ему, 
Что по лбу, всё едино. 
И жирафов зять брюзжит - 
Видали остолопа, 
И ушли к бизонам жить 
С жирафом антилопа.  
Тут поднялся галдёж и лай 
И только старый попугай 
Громко крикнул из ветвей - 
Жираф большой, ему видней.  
В жёлтой жаркой Африке 
Не видать идиллий, 
Льют жираф с жирафихой 
Слёзы крокодильи. 
Только горю не помочь, 
Нет теперь закона, 
У жирафов вышла дочь 
Замуж за бизона.  
Пусть жираф был не прав, 
Но виновен не жираф, 
А тот, кто крикнул из ветвей - 
Жираф большой, ему видней.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высоцкий.  Я не верю судьбе...
 2013*   *Published on Dec 29, 2013 by * MrSchweppes  _Фильм основан на уникальных, до сих пор неизвестных широкому зрителю документах о жизни поэта. Впервые рассказать о Высоцком согласились его первая жена Изольда, двоюродная сестра Ирэна, друзья и товарищи, которые были с ним рядом в разные периоды жизни. Почему отец Высоцкого признал талант сына только после его смерти? Кого поэт любил больше: мачеху или родную мать? Благодаря кому он написал свою знаменитую песню "Где мои 17 лет"? Почему он не мог ужиться ни с одной из своих жен, и так и не создал полноценную семью? Фильм даст ответы на эти непростые вопросы. Пожалуй, еще никогда родные и близкие Владимира Высоцкого не были так откровенны..._

----------


## Lampada

*Солдаты группы "Центр".**Published on Dec 30, 2013 by* YurchenkoElena

----------


## Lampada

*Здесь сидел Ты, Валет*Здесь сидел ты, Валет, Тебе счастия нет, Тебе карта всегда не в цвет. Наши общие дни Ты в душе сохрани И за карты меня извини!  На воле теперь вы меня забываете, Вы порасползлись все по семьям в дома,- Мои товарищи, по старой памяти, Я с вами веду разговор по душам.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*
Гололёд * Гололёд на Земле, гололёд, Целый год напролёт - гололёд...  Гололёд на Земле, гололёд, Будто нет ни весны, ни лета. Чем-то скользким одета планета - Люди, падая бьются об лёд.   Гололёд на Земле, гололёд, Целый год напролет - гололёд...  Даже если планету в облёт, Не касаясь планеты ногами, - Ни один, так другой упадёт (Гололёд на Земле, гололёд!) - И затопчут его сапогами.  Гололёд на Земле, гололёд, Целый год напролет, целый год, Будто нет ни весны, ни лета. Чем-то скользким планета одета, Люди, падая, бьются об лёд.  Припев. ____________________________________ *
The icy world*
Translation by Alec Vagapov   Mother Earth is all covered with ice -  all year long it is covered with ice.  There's no spring, it appears, nor summer -  White as snow is the planet's garment -  now and then someone falls on the ice.   Mother Earth is all covered with ice,  all year long it is covered with ice.  Everything is covered with ice,  all year long it is covered with ice.   You may fly all around the Globe  and may not even touch the ground,-  anyway you are sure to drop  an a slippery plain or slope...  To be crushed underfoot you are bound!   Mother Earth is all covered with ice,  all year long it is covered with ice.  Everything is covered with ice,  all year long it is covered with ice.   There is nothing but ice, like glass,  but it isn't a rink for skating.  Perhaps a beast will quietly pass...  All is iced ! A two-legged one has  to land on all fours - no escaping.   Mother Earth is all covered with ice,  all year long it is covered with ice.  Everything is covered with ice,  all year long it is covered with ice.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/Vysotsky

----------


## Lampada

*Люблю Высоцкого*

----------


## Lampada

*С днем рождения, дорогой Владимир Семенович!  *

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий. "Не надо мне подражать..."*

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высоцкий Магадан Игорю Кохановскому*

----------


## Lampada

Published on Dec 11, 2010 by  *MrSchweppes * Владимир Высоцкий. 
На дому у Людмилы Васильевны Максаковой , декабрь 1975 г. -- январь 1976 
-_ "Час зачатья я помню неточно..."_ (фрагмент). 
-_ "Там у соседа пир горой..."_ (фрагмент). 
-_ "Ой, где был я вчера..._" (фрагмент).  _- "Что за дом притих..."_ (фрагмент). 
- Разговор В.Высоцкого с М.Влади по телефону. 
-_ "Над Шереметьево..."_ (фрагмент).

----------


## Lampada

*Ольга КОРМУХИНА*

----------


## Lampada

Заживайте, раны мои,
Вам два года с гаком,
Колотые, рубленные -
Дам лизать собакам. 
Сиротиночка моя,
Губы твои алые.
В миг кровиночка моя
Потечёт в бокалы.

----------


## Lampada

Если бы спросили вас о том, хотите ли вы стать скотом, - что бы вы ответили, что бы вы ответили, - ну-ка, скажите!  Если б попросили вас потом и в самом деле стать скотом, - что бы вы ответили, что бы вы ответили? Ну-ка, скажите!  1976.

----------


## Lampada

*Снайпер*   *Published on Mar 18, 2014 by* vladimirvisockibg·   А ну-ка бей-ка, кому не лень.
       Вам жизнь копейка, а мне мишень.
       Который в фетрах, давай на спор:
       Я - на сто метров, а ты - в упор. 
       Не та раскладка, но я не трус.
       Итак, десятка - бубновый туз!
       Ведь ты же на спор стрелял в упор,
       Но я ведь снайпер, а ты тапер. 
       Куду вам деться? Мой выстрел - хлоп,
       Девятка в сердце, десятка в лоб!
       И черной точкой на белый лист
       Легла та ночка на мою жизнь. _1965_

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Mar 22, 2014 - YurchenkoElena *  В.Высоцкий, В.Золотухин, Б.Хмельницкий, В.Смехов 
( Песни для спектакля "10 дней, которые потрясли мир",1965-66г.г.)   
Видеоряд - из к/ф "Служили два товарища",1968 г, Мосфильм.      *АХ, ПОЛЕ, ПОЛЕ. 
Анатолий Иванов. * Ах, поле, поле, поле. Ах, поле, поле, поле.
А что растет на поле? - Одна трава, не боле,
А что растет на поле? - Одна трава, не боле. 
А что свистит над полем. А что свистит над полем.
Свистят над полем пули, еще свистят снаряды. 
А кто идет по полю. А кто идет по полю.
Идут по полю люди, военные отряды. 
Блестят они на солнце гранеными штыками,
Потом прижмутся к полю холодными штыками. 
А что потом на поле. А что потом на поле.
Одна трава, не боле. Одна трава, не боле.

----------


## Lampada

*Вы в огне да и в море вовеки не сыщете брода...*    *Published on Mar 24, 2014 - rogovanova60 *  01,02 декабря 1976 год. Репетиция для к/ф "Ветер надежд" Ялтинская к/с. 
Вы в огне да и в море вовеки не сыщете брода,-
Мы его и не ждем - не за легкой добычей пошли.
Провожая закат, мы живем ожиданьем восхода
И, влюбленные в море, живем ожиданьем земли. 
Помнишь детские сны о походах Великой Армады,
Абордажи, бои, паруса - и под ложечкой ком?..
Все сбылось: "Становись! Становись!" - раздаются команды,-
Это требует море - скорей становись моряком!
Все сбылось: "Становись! Становись!" - раздаются команды,-
Это требует море - скорей становись моряком! 
Наверху, впереди - злее ветры, багровее зори,-
Только, сверху видней, впереди же - исход и земля.
Вы матросские робы, кровавые ваши мозоли
Не забудьте, ребята, когда-то надев кителя! 
По сигналу "Пошел!" оживают продрогшие реи,
Горизонт опрокинулся, мачты упали ничком.
Становись, становись, становись человеком скорее,-
Это значит на море - скорей становись моряком!
Становись, становись, становись человеком скорее,-
Это значит на море - скорей становись моряком! 
Поднимаемся в небо по вантам, как будто по вехам,-
Там и ветер живой - он кричит, а не шепчет тайком: *Становись, становись, становись, становись человеком! -*
Это значит на море - скорей становись моряком! 
Чтоб отсутствием долгим вас близкие не попрекали,
Не грубейте душой, ставьте палки в колеса судьбе,-
Оставайтесь, ребята, людьми, становясь моряками;
Становясь капитаном - храните матроса в себе!
Оставайтесь, ребята, людьми, становясь моряками; *Становясь капитаном - храните матроса в себе!*

----------


## Lampada

*Всё ерунда... (Парня спасём...)*   
Published on Apr 1, 2014* -* *Fufel008i*

----------


## Lampada

*Мне каждый вечер зажигают свечи...**Published on Apr 18, 2014 - Александр Сухановский *  Редкий вариант исполнения песни. 
Мне каждый вечер зажигают свечи,
И образ твой окуривает дым,-
И не хочу я знать, что время лечит,
Что все проходит вместе с ним. 
Я больше не избавлюсь от покоя:
Ведь все, что было на душе на год вперед,
Не ведая, она взяла с собою -
Сначала в порт, а после - в самолет. 
Мне каждый вечер зажигают свечи,
И образ твой окуривает дым,-
И не хочу я знать, что время лечит,
Что все проходит вместе с ним. 
В душе моей - пустынная пустыня,-
Так что ж стоите над пустой моей душой!
Обрывки песен там и паутина,-
А остальное все она взяла с собой. 
Теперь мне вечер зажигает свечи,
И образ твой окуривает дым,-
И не хочу я знать, что время лечит,
Что все проходит вместе с ним. 
В душе моей - все цели без дороги,-
Поройтесь в ней - и вы найдете лишь
Две полуфразы, полудиалоги,-
А остальное - Франция, Париж... 
И пусть мне вечер зажигает свечи,
И образ твой окуривает дым,-
Но не хочу я знать, что время лечит,
Что все проходит вместе с ним. 
1968 год.

----------


## Lampada

Маринка! Слушай, милая Маринка! Кровиночка моя и половинка! Ведь если разорвать, то — рубль за сто! — Вторая будет совершать не то. Маринка, слушай, милая Маринка, Прекрасная, как детская картинка, Ну кто сейчас ответит — что есть то? Ты, только ты, ты можешь — и никто. Маринка! Слушай! Милая Маринка, Далёкая, как в сказке Метерлинка, Ты птица моя синяя вдали. Вот только жаль, её в раю нашли. Маринка, слушай, милая Маринка, Загадочная, как жилище инка. Идём со мной! Куда-нибудь идём! Мне всё равно куда, но мы найдём! Поэт — а слово долго не стареет — Сказал: "Россия, Лета, Лорелея..." Россия — ты, и Лета, где мечты. Но Лорелея — нет! Ты — это ты.

----------


## Lampada

*Он не вернулся из боя...*   Published on Apr 16, 2014 *-* *rogovanova60*  Запись -- 07 мая 1972 года, войсковая часть № 20760 
Почему все не так? Вроде все как всегда:
То же небо - опять голубое,
Тот же лес, тот же воздух и та же вода,
Только он не вернулся из боя.
Тот же лес, тот же воздух и та же вода,
Только он не вернулся из боя. 
Мне теперь не понять, кто же прав был из нас
В наших спорах без сна и покоя.
Мне не стало хватать его только сейчас,
Когда он не вернулся из боя.
Мне не стало хватать его только сейчас,
Когда он не вернулся из боя. 
Он молчал невпопад и не в такт подпевал,
Он всегда говорил про другое,
Он мне спать не давал, он с восходом вставал,
А вчера не вернулся из боя.
Он мне спать не давал, он с восходом вставал,
А вчера не вернулся из боя. 
То, что пусто теперь, - не про то разговор,
Вдруг заметил я - нас было двое.
Для меня будто ветром задуло костер,
Когда он не вернулся из боя.
Для меня будто ветром задуло костер,
Когда он не вернулся из боя. 
Нынче вырвалась, словно из плена, весна,
По ошибке окликнул его я:
- Друг, оставь покурить! - А в ответ - тишина:
Он вчера не вернулся из боя.
- Друг, оставь покурить! - А в ответ - тишина:
Он вчера не вернулся из боя. 
Наши мертвые нас не оставят в беде,
Наши павшие - как часовые.
Отражается небо в лесу, как в воде,
И деревья стоят голубые.
Отражается небо в лесу, как в воде,
И деревья стоят голубые. 
Нам и места в землянке хватало вполне,
Нам и время текло для обоих.
Все теперь одному. Только кажется мне,
Это я не вернулся из боя.
Все теперь одному. Только кажется мне,
Это я не вернулся из боя.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://vysotskiy.lit-info.ru/vysotskiy/articles*/vspominaya-vysockogo*.htm   *Вспоминая Володю Высоцкого...*

----------


## Lampada

*
Чёрные бушлаты*   Published on Apr 30, 2014* -* *rogovanova60*  Запись 9 ноября 1974 года в Издательстве МИР.  _Посвящяется евпаторийскому десанту._  
За нашей спиною остались паденья, закаты, -
Ну хоть бы ничтожный, ну хоть бы невидимый взлёт!
Мне хочется верить, что чёрные наши бушлаты
Дадут мне возможность сегодня увидеть восход. 
Сегодня на людях сказали: "Умрите геройски!"
Попробуем, ладно, увидим, какой оборот...
Я только подумал, чужие куря папироски:
"Тут - кто как умеет, мне важно - увидеть восход". 
Особая рота - особый почёт для сапёра.
Не прыгайте с финкой на спину мою из ветвей,
Напрасно стараться, - я и с перерезанным горлом
Сегодня увижу восход до развязки своей. 
Прошли по тылам мы, держась, чтоб не резать их - сонных, -
И вдруг я заметил, когда прокусили проход:
Ещё несмышлёный, зелёный, но чуткий подсолнух
Уже повернулся верхушкой своей на восход. 
За нашей спиною в шесть тридцать остались - я знаю -
Не только паденья, закаты, но - взлёт и восход.
Два провода голых, зубами скрипя, зачищаю.
Восхода не видел, но понял: вот-вот и взойдёт. 
...Уходит обратно на нас поредевшая рота.
Что было - не важно, а важен лишь взорванный форт.
Мне хочется верить, что грубая наша работа
Вам дарит возможность беспошлинно видеть восход! 
1972

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*В куски разлетелася корона,* 
        Нет державы, нет и трона. 
        Жизнь России и законы - 
               Все к чертям! 
        И мы, словно загнанные в норы, 
        Словно пойманные воры, 
        Только кровь одна с позором 
               Пополам.  
        И нам ни черта не разобраться - 
        С кем порвать и с кем остаться, 
        Кто за нас, кого бояться, 
        Где пути, куда податься - 
               Не понять! 
        Где дух? 
               Где честь? 
                       Где стыд?  
        Где свои, а где чужие? 
        Как до этого дожили, 
        Неужели на Россию нам плевать?  
        Позор - всем, кому покой дороже, 
        Всем, кого сомненье гложет, 
        Может он или не может 
               Убивать. 
        Сигнал!... И по-волчьи, и по-бычьи 
        И как коршун на добычу.
        Только воронов покличем 
               Пировать. 
        Эй, вы! Где былая ваша твердость, 
        Где былая ваша гордость? 
        Отдыхать сегодня - подлость! 
        Пистолет сжимает твердая рука. 
        Конец, 
               Всему 
                       конец. 
        Все разбилось, поломалось, 
        Нам осталось только малость - 
        Только выстрелить в висок иль во врага.    1965

----------


## Lampada

Новосибирск.    К Дню Победы

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Памятник Владимиру Высоцкому в Харькове

----------


## Lampada

*Ченнелинг: Предназначение. Владимир Семенович Высоцкий*    08.02.2014 Ченнелинг: Предназначение. Владимир Высоцкий - Сosmo Нarmony - Absolutera.org  
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Сегодня мы начинаем, а в какой-то степени продолжаем интересные встречи, на которых мы рассматриваем предназначение великих людей, как сейчас ведущих на Земле, так и уже ушедших. Сегодня эту встречу для вас будут проводить контактер Инесса, и я – ведущий – Ефимов Артем. Сегодня мы решили сосредоточить свое внимание на Владимире Семеновиче Высоцком.
Немного расскажу о нем. Родился Владимир Высоцкий 25 января в городе Москва. Русский, советский поэт, актер и автор — исполнитель множества песен, а также автор прозаических произведений. Владимир Высоцкий сыграл десятки ролей в театре, в кино, он вошел в историю как автор-исполнитель своих песен под акустическую гитару, и по одному исследованию Владимир Высоцкий вошел в список кумиров XX века. Умер Владимир Семенович 25 июля, 1980 года. Владимир Высоцкий, кто он? Бард, поэт-песенник, философ, гражданин или просто обычный русский человек? Владимиру Высоцкому было доступно и познание сущего и исследование причин и принципов вещей, в чем заключается феномен его творчества? Какое у него было предназначение? Об этом мы сегодня поговорим. Приветствую всех слушателей, контактера – Инессу, и приветствую Силы. 
СИЛЫ: Да, мы Вас приветствуем, Артем. Вы взяли большую ответственность, и мы поддержим Вас продолжать информативные сеансы с различными структурами на тему талантов, на тему исполнения миссий, исполнения предназначения людей в пространстве планеты Земля. Мы сегодня хотим сказать, что та сущность, или та, можно сказать, будем называть для простого понимания, душа этого человека, сегодня присутствует здесь и у Вас будет возможность пообщаться с ней. Мы Вас слушаем. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Наш первый вопрос будет такой. Какое было предназначение у Владимира Семеновича Высоцкого?* 
СИЛЫ: О, дорогие друзья, предназначений было множество, но мне было тяжело… На меня взвалили эту ношу и мне было тяжело очень выполнять все те цели, которые Великий Создатель определил такому маленькому человеку. Объединение наций, объединение сознаний, разворот в понимании процессов в совершенно противоположном направлении на 180 градусов – все это еще не полный список того, что было мне определено. К сожалению, мне была дана возможность уйти ранее намеченного срока и я сейчас сожалею об этом раннем уходе, потому что я вижу, что то, что было сделано, действительно ценно и ценится нацией. Я вас слушаю дальше. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *То, что был ранний уход, было ли какое-то влияние из вне или… Что происходило?* 
СИЛЫ: Это связано с нежеланием дальше быть под этим прессом, прессом структур. Полный контроль осуществлялся за действиями этого маленького человека, и я считаю, что эта фигура была просто обычным человеком, хотя, как Вы понимаете, на эту фигуру, на фигуру под именем Владимир Высоцкий смотрели миллионы людей, и это было слишком тяжелое бремя. Очень хотелось отойти от всего, очень хотелось остаться одному, очень хотелось обычной жизни, обычных эмоций с одной стороны, а с другой стороны было понятие миссии, было понятие самоистязания, и самобичевания за любую малейшую оплошность, ошибку, неправильный шаг, даже неправильную мысль. Это приносило боль в сердце этого человека и если правильно ответить на Ваш вопрос, чтобы все поняли, его уход – был личным выбором души. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Хорошо, а скажите, пожалуйста, с чем были связаны моменты в жизни Владимира Высоцкого, которые были близки к смерти, как в детстве, когда разорвалась граната, когда его друзья погибли, так и уже в зрелом возрасте?* 
СИЛЫ: Непонятен Ваш вопрос… 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Вопрос заключается в следующем. Почему возникали при жизни такие моменты, которые были на краю смерти, т.е. Владимир Высоцкий стоял на пороге смерти?* 
СИЛЫ: Это встряска, которая дает человеку возможность понимать, что какая-то ошибка может привести к концу, и так как много не сделано, необходимо начать анализировать ситуацию, что же все-таки было сделано неправильно, чтобы отойти от таких событий, чтобы выбрать правильное направление развития, выбрать именно ту дорогу, которая будет вести к цели предназначения человека. Да, сейчас с Вами будут общаться структуры, которые занимаются покровительством таких высокоуровневых людей.
Мы Вас слушаем. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Скажите, пожалуйста, вот какие Силы курировали Владимира Семеновича Высоцкого, и была ли возможность все-таки идти по более простому пути этого героя. Т.е. мог ли он отказаться от того, что ему предначертано, предназначено?* 
СИЛЫ: Да, человек имеет право отказаться в этом случае. Все зависит от статуса человека и высоты его миссии или глубины его предназначения. Если это действительно играет роль в национальном масштабе, человека забирают мгновенно, потому, что нельзя допускать нарушения планов развития нации. В данном примере, мы хотим сказать, что хотя этот человек двигался под курацией Сил определенной направленности, этот человек сопротивлялся влиянию этих Сил на общество , т.к. считал, что общество заслуживает лучшей доли. Не совсем развито понимание работы структур с людьми, с человеком, в частности. И отсюда постоянное противостояние, так как, например, человек делает какую то работу сознательно, это выливается в его поступках в материальном мире, он начинает думать, анализировать, а почему он совершил этот поступок? Под конец приходит к выводу что это было активировано кем то сверху. Начинает в этом сомневаться. Сомнения развиваются в состояние депрессии, в то состояние, где человек начинает понимать , что всё в мире предопределено. Кстати много из его творчества посвящено именно предопределению, этой теме. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *А какие-то примеры вы можете привести в творчестве? Может быть в фильме или песне определенной. В которой можно между строк прочитать Как вы говорите.* 
СИЛЫ: Много есть из его информации, которая переплеталась в его творчестве, много есть канальной работы, это также был ченнелинг, но там не совсем чистая информация. Потому что, как мы сказали, было противостояние, и человек в силу своих бурных эмоций пытался изменять послания и как то некоторые места сгладить и некоторые места запутать. Исходя из понимания того что сейчас то что идет через него это несколько непонятно. И поэтому мы не можем сказать, что какое –то например определённое четверостишье или ещё что-то действительно отражает ту мысль, которая была ранее сказана. Но основная линия о том что люди должны исполнять свои задачи правильно или двигаться к своей цели не взирая на препятствия здесь есть, это проходит через все его творчество. Основными силами, которыми по видимому не дают человеку двигаться к своей цели, это были (как бы не странно это ни звучало) эмоции. Эмоции и ещё раз эмоции. И мы с этим согласны. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Можно ли сказать в о Владимире Высоцком то что он пытался как-то убежать от тех моментов, которые его тяготили. С помощью пагубных привычек. Таких как алкоголь и другие..* 
СИЛЫ: Да, это именно то что выражается как не принятие или закрывание глаз на то что он мог слышать или видеть, это именно как бы лекарство обезболивающее от всей той полноты картины, которая ему раскрывалась и от которой он просто устал. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Спасибо. Скажите пожалуйста. Вот вы говорите то что эмоции в каком то моменте да мешают человеку быть полноценным, быть таким каким вы видеть Владимир Семёнович, если бы он сейчас сказать чтобы он передал какую информацию по отношению у эмоциям дать человеку как сделать так чтобы не допустить каких то может быть ошибок.* 
СИЛЫ: С позиции человека мы не будем эту информацию передавать. Мы передадим эту информацию с позиции структур, которые выравнивают эмоциональный фон на планете Земля. Эмоции действительно, как и сознание, которым руководит ЭГО человека, создают искаженную картину мироздания и восприятия этой картины. Это потом Сознанием человека выражается в поступках, которые противоречат гармоничному развитию, как души человека, так и окружающего его пространства, общества или социума, в котором он находится. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Спасибо. Если вернуться к предназначению скажите должен ли человек отдаваться этому целиком и сгорать быстро. Это правильно? Выкладываться полностью, чтобы оставить след и быстро уйти.* 
СИЛЫ: Исходя из позиций структур, которые руководят данными процессами, в принципе, если человек отработал свою программу целиком, уже не стоит вопрос о том, чтобы давать ему дополнительные задания, но все зависит от того насколько душа хочет остаться в этом пространстве. Если душа желает остаться здесь ещё некоторое время, ей может быть дана возможность выполнить какие то дополнительные программы, потому что без интереса, а это означает что у человека есть ещё какая то цель существования, то без такой цели ли такого интереса душа просто начинает искать выход из физической оболочки.
То есть, мы можем сказать, с позиции сознания человека это несколько звучит технически и жестоко, но с позиции нескольких воплощений вполне нормально. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Хорошо. Спасибо. Скажите какие качества вы могли бы подчеркнуть как положительные, так и отрицательные у Владимира Высоцкого и как они влияли на Владимира Высоцкого.* 
СИЛЫ: Мы не разделяем на положительные и отрицательные. Если приведете пример отрицательных качеств мы в эту часть озвучим такие характеристики, которые подходят по вашему усмотрению. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Отрицательные качества- это имеется ввиду отношения с женщинами, которые у него были. Опять же вот эти вот пагубные привычки. То есть, что он мог как сказать был готов на все ради принятие какого- то препарата, чтобы ему было легче. Он понимал, что он сейчас умрёт и соответственно мог даже пойти на такие моменты, которые ниже человеческого достоинства.* 
СИЛЫ: Минуту. Мы призываем несколько иные структуры, которым ближе ваше понимание ответить на ваш вопрос. Минуту. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Спасибо.* 
СИЛЫ: Я приветствую вас. Повторите ваш вопрос. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Какие отрицательные качества были у Владимира Высоцкого по отношению к другим людям.* 
СИЛЫ: Да понятно. Спасибо. У вас действительно присутствует понимание, что у человека есть черное и белое два типа выражения себя. Один Я – хороший, Я- плохой. Если посмотреть, например, на фигуру этого человека, то в нем больше было бесшабашности мы скажем это так, хотя работоспособность зашкаливала. Это похвально, но вот эта бесшабашность, вот это увлеченное состояние, жажда музы, жажда вот такого наркотического влияния женской красоты, которую он боготворил и желание присутствовать в свете этой божественной красоты было постоянно. По сути мы его не виним в этом, потому что это именно тот кладезь энергии откуда он черпал свои силы и отсюда желание продолжать свою деятельность в данной точке мироздания. Если сказать, что же считается у вас плохим и перечислить эти качества в этом человеке, он очень быстро отходил от тех, кто к нему был привязан. То есть он бросал своих возможно соратников, своих близких и здесь это уже граничило с НЕмилосердием. Само состояние милосердия ему было чуждо на единичном уровне, т.е. между ним и каким-то другим человеком, но милосердие на уровне нации – это именно то, что у него было очень широко развито и выражено. Он стремился отдавать нации свой талант, любой ценой оставаться коллективным сознанием планеты и в угоду такому положению вещей он жертвовал своими самыми близкими людьми. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Хорошо, спасибо за развернутый ответ. Следующий вопрос будет связан с путешествием Владимира Высоцкого в Мексику. Однажды он посетил памятники архитектуры древних майя и по воспоминаниям Марины Влади, на одном из каменных барельефов он увидел собственное изображение. На вопрос, чьи лица высечены в камне, экскурсовод ответил, что это люди, которые больны душой. В чем выражалась болезнь души Владимира Высоцкого и является ли то, что случилось в Мексике простым совпадением?* 
СИЛЫ: Он это назвал по своему непониманию, болезнью души. По сути, это состояние в контакте с руководящими структурами, с Кураторами, с Силами высшего порядка, с Создателем. То есть те люди, те образы, которые он видел, они были достаточно близки к своему Создателю, они принимали информацию, они жили по Космическим Законам, как они это считали. Он так же понимал, что ощущение себя частью Создателя, ощущение вот этой тяжести своей миссии, своего предназначения – это и есть то, что не под силу каждому. Нет, это не было случайным. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Хорошо, спасибо. То есть если смотреть на жизнь Владимира Высоцкого, можно ли говорить о том, что это было тяжелое воплощение и тяжелая жизнь?* 
СИЛЫ: Нет, мы бы не сказали, что это было тяжелое воплощение или тяжелая жизнь. Тяжесть возможно заключается в том, что сейчас… Как это бывает у многих людей такого типа, они стремятся выполнить что-то и выполнить на все сто процентов и считают, что это было последнее задание, которое они выполнили и сейчас они будут предоставлены самому себе. Когда этого не происходит, у человека происходит спад, состояние депрессии. Все это было от того, что уровень духовности не был достаточно высоким. 
То есть, информация шла настолько полным потоком, курация была настолько плотной и была выбрана душа с недостаточно высоким уровнем духовности специально для того, чтобы человек с трудом следовал предназначенной программе, но здесь если бы была высокая духовность, то человек бы не проявлял такого напора, такой работоспособности, а просто это принимал возможно, как делают некоторые люди, имеющие высокий уровень духовности, несущие миссию. Они окружают всех Любовью, они не идут в эмоциональные спады и эмоциональные подъемы, но это именно требовалось в то время в которое воплотилась данная душа. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *То есть получается, что была только конструктивная курация или Деструктивные Силы тоже присутствовали?* 
СИЛЫ: А как вы думаете? 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Я думаю да, присутствовали.* 
СИЛЫ: Мы вас слушаем дальше. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Да. Следующий вопрос будет связан с тем, что есть такая информация, что Владимир Высоцкий диктовал свои послесмертные стихи. Одна из целительниц приняла более 320 стихов поэта. Так ли это?* 
СИЛЫ: Назовите имя этого человека. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Вера Владимировна Зражевская.* 
СИЛЫ: Не под диктовку, а она находилась как бы в информационном потоке и та энергия, которая соответствовала сознанию данного человека, Владимира Высоцкого, так же находилась или проникала или присутствовала в этих словах, которые она записала на бумаге. Можно так это описать. У нас есть время на еще один вопрос. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Да, вопрос такой, что мы, люди живущие сейчас на Земле, можем сделать для Души Владимира Высоцкого…Возможно, слушать его песни, возможно читать стихи или смотреть фильмы? Что бы он сказал, что бы он хотел?* 
СИЛЫ: Это достаточно необычный вопрос. Мы можем сказать так, а разве нужно делать что-то для Души, когда Душа приняла столько от вас? 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Спасибо.* 
СИЛЫ: Мы надеемся, что у вас будет еще много фигур для исследования путей и решений в течении жизненного процесса для достижения целей своего предназначения. Мы считаем что, как и вначале было сказано, эта тема поможет некоторым людям понять свой путь по аналогии, параллельно и желаем вам успеха, до свидания. 
ВЕДУЩИЙ: *Да, спасибо большое, до свидания.*

----------


## Lampada

* Всем делам моим на суше вопреки...*   Published on May 25, 2014* -** rogovanova60  * Запись 20 августа 1976 года Нью-Йорк, на дому у Михаила Барышникова.   Всем делам моим на суше вопреки
И назло моим заботам на земле
Вы возьмите меня в море, моряки,
Поднесите рюмку водки на весле. 
Любая тварь по морю знай плывет,
Попасть под винт не каждый норовит.
А здесь на суше встречный пешеход
Наступит, оттолкнет и убежит. 
Известно вам: мир не на трех китах,
Но вам известно: он не на троих.
Вам вольничать нельзя в чужих портах,
А я забыл, как вольничать в своих. 
И всем делам моим на суше вопреки
И назло моим заботам на земле
Вы пришлите за мной шлюпку, моряки,
Поднесите кружку рома на весле,
Я все вахты отстою на корабле.

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий и Марина Влади в Сан-франциско (США), 1976 г.

----------


## Lampada

Владимир и Марина, 1968 г.

----------


## Lampada

*Охота на волков*  
Published on Jun 2, 2014* -* DMITRIY VOLKOV

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий* о своих ролях в к/фильмах "Служили два товарища", "Интервенция" 
и *Папанов*:  "._..но только Крым будет наш."_

----------


## Lampada

Published on June 17, 2014 - YurchenkoElena  *Таганка  * Слова -* Шуфутинский Михаил  * Цыганка с картами, дорога дальняя,
Дорога дальняя, казенный дом...
Быть может, старая тюрьма Центральная
Меня парнишечку по новой ждет. 
Таганка - все ночи полные огня.
Таганка, зачем сгубила ты меня?
Таганка, я твой бессменный арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах.
Таганка, я твой бессменный арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах. 
Я знаю, милая, больше не встретимся:
Дороги разные нам суждены.
Опять по пятницам пойдут свидания
И слезы горькие моей родни.
Опять по пятницам пойдут свидания
И слезы горькие моей родни. 
Таганка - все ночи полные огня.
Таганка, зачем сгубила ты меня?
Таганка, я твой навеки арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах.
Таганка, я твой навеки арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах. 
Таганка, я твой навеки арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах.
Таганка, я твой навеки арестант,
Погибли юность и талант в твоих стенах.

----------


## Lampada

*Отказ спеть песню.*  
Published on June 17, 2014 - YurchenkoElena   *Райские яблоки  * Я когда-то умру - мы когда-то всегда умираем...
Как бы так угадать, чтоб не сам - чтобы в спину ножом!
Убиенных щадят, отпевают и балуют раем -
Не скажу про живых, но покойников - мы бережём. 
В грязь ударю лицом, завалюсь покрасивее набок,
И ударит душа на ворованных клячах в галоп!
В дивных райских садах наберу бледно-розовых яблок.
Жаль - сады сторожат, и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
Прискакали, гляжу - пред очами не райское что-то:
Неродящий пустырь, и сплошное ничто - беспредел.
И среди ничего возвышались литые ворота,
И огромный этап у ворот на ворота глядел. 
Как ржанет коренной! Я смирил его ласковым словом,
Да репьи из мочал еле выдрал и гриву заплел.
Седовласый старик что-то долго возился с засовом,
И кряхтел и ворчал, и не смог отворить - и ушёл. 
И измученный люд не издал ни единого стона,
Лишь на корточки вдруг с онемевших колен пересел.
- Здесь малина, братва, нас встречают малиновым звоном!..
Все вернулось на круг, и распятый над кругом висел. 
И апостол-старик, он над стражей кричал, комиссарил,
Он позвал кой-кого, и затеяли вновь отворять.
Кто-то палкой с винтом, поднатужась, об рельсу ударил,
И как ринулись все в распрекрасную ту благодать! 
Я узнал старика по слезам на щеках его дряблых:
Этот Петр старик - он апостол, а я - остолоп.
Вот и кущи-сады, в коих прорва мороженных яблок.
Но сады сторожат - и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
Всем нам блага подай, да и много ли требовал я благ?
Мне - чтоб были друзья, да жена, чтобы пала на гроб,
Ну а я уж для них наворую бессемечных яблок.
Жаль, сады сторожат и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
В онемевших руках свечи плавились, как в канделябрах,
А тем временем я снова поднял лошадок в галоп.
Я набрал, я натряс этих самых бессемечных яблок!
И за это меня застрелили без промаха в лоб... 
И погнал я коней прочь от мест этих гиблых и зяблых,
Кони - головы вверх, но и я закусил удила!
Вдоль обрыва, с кнутом, по-над пропастью - пазуху яблок
Я тебе привезу - ты меня и из рая ждала!

----------


## Lampada

Published on June 17, 2014 - pustinnik50  
Военная песня  *Мерцал закат, как блеск клинка.*
Свою добычу смерть считала.
Бой будет завтра, а пока
Взвод зарывался в облака
И уходил по перевалу. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
А до войны вот этот склон
Немецкий парень брал с тобою!
Он падал вниз, но был спасен,
А вот сейчас, быть может, он
Свой автомат готовит к бою. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
Взвод лезет вверх, а у реки -
Тот, с кем ходил ты раньше в паре.
Мы ждем атаки до тоски,
А вот альпийские стрелки
Сегодня что-то не в ударе. 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! 
Ты снова здесь, ты собран весь,
Ты ждешь заветного сигнала.
А парень тот, он тоже здесь.
Среди стрелков из "Эдельвейс".
Их надо сбросить с перевала! 
      Отставить разговоры
      Вперед и вверх, а там...
      Ведь это наши горы,
      Они помогут нам! *1966*

----------


## Lampada

Published on June 16, 2014 - DMITRIY VOLKOV  *ЧЕ-ЧЕТ-КА* 
        Все, что тривиально,
        И все, что банально,
        Что равно- и прямо
        Пропорционально,-
        Все это корежит
        Чечетка, калечит,
        Нам нервы тревожит:
        Чет-нечет, чет-нечет! 
        В забитые уши
        Врывается четко,
        В сонливые души -
        Лихая чечетка.
        В чечеточный спринт
        Не берем тех, кто сыт, мы!
        Чет-нечет, чет-нечет - 
        Ломаются ритмы! 
               Брэк! Барабан, тамтам, трещотка,-
               Где полагается - там чечетка.
               Брак не встречается, темп рвет и мечет
               Брэк!..
                               Чет-нечет!
               Жжет нам подошвы, потолок трепещет!
               Чет!..
                               Нечет! 
        Эй, кто там грозит мне?
        Эй, кто мне перечит?
        В замедленном ритме
        О чем-то лепечет?!
        Сейчас перестанет,-
        Его изувечит
        Ритмический танец,-
        Чет-нечет, чет-нечет! 
        Кровь гонит по жилам
        Не крепкая водка -
        Всех заворожила
        Шальная чечетка.
        Замолкни, гитара,-
        Мурашки до жути!
        На чет - два удара,-
        И чем чет не шутит! 
               Брэк! Барабан, тамтам, трещотка,-
               Где полагается - там чечетка.
               Брак не встречается, темп рвет и мечет
               Брэк!..
                               Чет-нечет!
               Жжет нам подошвы, потолок трепещет!
               Чет!..
                               Нечет! 
        Спасайся, кто может!
        А кто обезножит -
        Утешься,- твой час
        В ритме правильном прожит!
        Под брэк, человече,
        Расправятся плечи,
        И сон обеспечит -
        Чет-нечет, чет-нечет! 
        Изменится ваша
        Осанка, походка,-
        Вам тоже, папаша,
        Полезна чечетка!
        Не против кадрили
        Мы проголосуем -
        Но в пику могиле
        Чечетку станцуем! 
               Брэк! Барабан, тамтам, трещотка,-
                Где полагается - там чечетка.
               Брак не встречается, темп рвет и мечет
               Брэк!..
                               Чет-нечет!
               Жжет нам подошвы, потолок трепещет!
               Чет!..
                               Нечет!   1973

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*НАШИ ПОМЕХИ ЭПОХЕ ПОД СТАТЬ*Исполняет   Евгений Вериги  
Наши помехи - эпохе под стать,
Все наши страхи - причинны.
Очень собаки нам стали мешать -
Эти бездомные псины. 
Бред, говоришь? Но - судить потерпи,-
Не обойдешься без бредней.
Что говорить - на надежной цепи
Пес несравненно безвредней. 
Право, с ума посходили не все -
Это не бредни, не басни:
Если хороший ошейник на псе -
Это и псу безопасней. 
Едешь хозяином ты вдоль земли -
Скажем, в Великие Луки,-
А под колеса снуют кобели
И попадаются суки. 
Их на дороге размазавши в слизь,
Что вы за чушь создадите?
Вы поощряете сюрреализм,
Милый товарищ водитель! 
Дрожь проберет от такого пятна!
Дворников следом когорты
Будут весь день соскребать с полотна
Мрачные те натюрморты. 
Пса без намордника чуть раздразни,-
Он только челюстью лязгни!-
Вот и кончай свои грешные дни
В приступе водобоязни. 
Не напасутся и тоненьких свеч
За упокой - наши дьяки...
Все же намордник - прекрасная вещь,
Ежели он на собаке! 
Мы и собаки - легли на весы!
Всем нам спокойствия нету,
Если бездомные шалые псы
Бродят свободно по свету. 
И кругозор крайне узок у вас,
Если вас цирк не пленяет,-
Пляшут собачки под музыку вальс -
Прямо слеза прошибает! 
Или - ступают, вселяя испуг,
Страшные пасти раззявив,-
Будто у них даже больше заслуг,
Нежели чем у хозяев. 
Этих собак не заманишь во двор -
Им отдохнуть бы, поспать бы,-
Стыд просто им и семейный позор -
Эти собачие свадьбы! 
Или - на выставке псы, например,
Даже хватают медали,-
Пусть не за доблесть, а за экстерьер,
Но награждают - беда ли? 
Эти хозяева славно живут,
Не получая получку,-
Слышал, огромные деньги гребут
За... извините - за случку. 
Значит, к чему это я говорю,-
Что мне, седому, неймется?
Очень я, граждане, благодарю
Всех, кто решили бороться! 
Вон, притаившись в ночные часы,
Из подворотен укромных
Лают в свое удовольствие псы -
Не приручить их, никчемных. 
Надо с бездомностью этой кончать,
С неприрученностью - тоже.
Слава же собаковолам! Качать!..
Боже! Прости меня, боже!.. 
Некуда деться бездомному псу?
Места не хватит собакам?..
Это - при том, что мы строим вовсю,
С невероятным размахом?!

----------


## Lampada

*Райские яблоки*Я когда-то умру - мы когда-то всегда умираем,- Как бы так угадать, чтоб не сам - чтобы в спину ножом: Убиенных щадят, отпевают и балуют раем,- Не скажу про живых, а покойников мы бережем.  В грязь ударю лицом, завалюсь покрасивее набок, И ударит душа на ворованных клячах в галоп. В дивных райских садах наберу бледно-розовых яблок. Жаль, сады сторожат и стреляют без промаха в лоб.  Прискакали - гляжу - пред очами не райское что-то: Неродящий пустырь и сплошное ничто - беспредел. И среди ничего возвышались литые ворота, И огромный этап - тысяч пять - на коленях сидел.  Как ржанет коренной! Я смирил его ласковым словом, Да репьи из мочал еле выдрал и гриву заплел. Седовласый старик слишком долго возился с засовом - И кряхтел и ворчал, и не смог отворить - и ушел.  И измученный люд не издал ни единого стона, Лишь на корточки вдруг с онемевших колен пересел. Здесь малина, братва,- нас встречают малиновым звоном! Все вернулось на круг, и распятый над кругом висел.  Всем нам блага подай, да и много ли требовал я благ? Мне - чтоб были друзья, да жена - чтобы пала на гроб,- Ну а я уж для них наберу бледно-розовых яблок. Жаль, сады сторожат и стреляют без промаха в лоб.  Я узнал старика по слезам на щеках его дряблых: Это Петр Святой - он апостол, а я - остолоп. Вот и кущи-сады, в коих прорва мороженных яблок. Но сады сторожат - и убит я без промаха в лоб.  И погнал я коней прочь от мест этих гнилых и зяблых,- Кони просят овсу, но и я закусил удила. Вдоль обрыва с кнутом по-над пропастью пазуху яблок Для тебя привезу: ты меня и из рая ждала!  1977.

----------


## Lampada

*За меня невеста отрыдает честно...*Итальянское радио запись 9 июля 1979 года. 
В клипе были использованы, видео и фото от 25.07. 2013 г. 
Присутствовали : Маня Райнова, Татьяна Гурджиан, Маританна Шидукова, Александр Рябчий, *Наталия Рогованова* и другие. 
За меня невеста отрыдает честно, За меня ребята отдадут долги, За меня другие отпоют все песни, И, быть может, выпьют за меня враги.  Не дают мне больше интересных книжек, И моя гитара - без струны, И нельзя мне выше, и нельзя мне ниже, И нельзя мне солнца, и нельзя луны.  Мне нельзя на волю - не имею права, Можно лишь от двери - до стены, Мне нельзя налево, мне нельзя направо, Можно только неба кусок, можно только сны.  Сны про то, как выйду, как замок мой снимут, Как мою гитару отдадут. Кто меня там встретит, как меня обнимут И какие песни мне споют?   1963

----------


## Lampada

*Памяти Владимира Высоцкого. Лучшие цитаты*  5 СФЕР
      25.07.2014, 13:00         _ 202_  ___25 июля — день памяти великого поэта и певца Владимира Высоцкого. _ _Даже сегодня, через 34 года после его смерти, творчество Высоцкого остается таким же понятным и актуальным. Все потому, что в своих песнях Высоцкий затрагивал важные и близкие каждому человеку темы, не имеющие срока годности._ _Он пел о несправедливости и о своей стране, открыто и иронично критиковал власть, признавался в любви женщинам и никогда не переставал мечтать. В своем новом материале редакция 5sfer собрала некоторые высказывания Владимира Высоцкого, которые характеaризуют его как личность и помогают лучше понять, какой это был человек._ _ О жизни:  «Снег без грязи, как долгая жизнь без вранья»«Хороший, достойный человек очень много волнуется, нервничает, беспокоится за своих близких и помирает раньше, чем плохой»«Я не могу спать. Нельзя спать, когда кругом в мире столько несчастья и храпят»«Надо, надо сыпать соль на раны, чтоб лучше помнить, пусть они болят»«Купола в России кроют чистым золотом — чтобы чаще Господь замечал»«Поверьте мне, в каком-то высоком смысле – на этом шарике очень скучно. И никаких чудес нет» О Любви:  «Если не любил — Значит, и не жил, и не дышал!»«Женщину, за которую ты не дрался, ты не смеешь называть дорогой»  Об обществе:  «Настоящих буйных мало — вот и нету вожаков»«Зачем мне быть душою общества, когда души в нем вовсе нет?» О власти:  «Да, не всё то, что сверху, — от Бога….»«У них денег – куры не клюют, а у нас на водку не хватает»«Даже падать свободно нельзя, потому, что мы падаем не в пустоте»«При власти, деньгах ли, при короне ли — судьба людей швыряет как котят» О войнах:  «Не страшно без оружия — зубастой барракуде, большой и без оружия — большой, нам в утешенье, а маленькие люди — без оружия не люди: Все маленькие люди без оружия – мишени»«У братских могил нет заплаканных вдов — сюда ходят люди покрепче, на братских могилах не ставят крестов. Но разве от этого легче?»«Кто поверит, что Землю сожгли? Нет, она почернела от горя» О творчестве:  «Авторская песня так же отличается от эстрадной, как, скажем, классический балет от присядки»«Героев я не ищу – в каждом из нас похоронено, по крайней мере, тысяча персонажей» О смерти:  «В гости к Богу не бывает опозданий»
Для всех почитателей творчества Владимира Семеновича Высоцкого сегодня мы прелагаем еще раз вспомнить о нем и насладиться его песнями  Памяти Владимира Высоцкого. Лучшие цитаты | 5 сфер _

----------


## Lampada

*Томми Бивитт поёт Высоцкого*

----------


## Lampada

У могилы Высоцкого в 34-ю годовщину его смерти.

----------


## Lampada

*Парус*

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий  
 Деревянные костюмы или песня Бродского*   Published on Aug 5, 2014 *-** rogovanova60 *  Запись у Вячеслава Климова 29 ноября 1967 года.
Песня написана для фильма «Интервенция». музыка С. Слонимского.  
Как все мы веселы бываем и угрюмы,
Но если надо выбирать и выбор труден,
Мы выбираем деревянные костюмы,
Люди, люди... 
Нам будут долго предлагать - не прогадать.
- Ах!- скажут,- что вы, вы еще не жили!
Вам надо только-только начинать... -
Ну, а потом предложат: или-или. 
Или пляжи, вернисажи или даже
Пароходы, в них наполненные трюмы,
Экипажи, скачки, рауты, вояжи...
Или просто - деревянные костюмы. 
И будут веселы они или угрюмы,
И будут в роли злых шутов иль добрых судей,
Но нам предложат деревянные костюмы,
Люди, люди... 
Нам могут даже предложить и закурить.
- Ах!- вспомнят, - вы ведь долго не курили.
Да вы еще не начинали жить...-
Ну, а потом предложат: или-или. 
Дым папиросы навевает что-то...
Одна затяжка - веселее думы.
Курить охота, ох, курить охота!
Но надо выбрать деревянные костюмы. 
И будут вежливы и ласковы настолько -
Предложат жизнь счастливую на блюде.
Но мы откажемся... И бьют они жестоко,
Люди, люди, люди... 
1967.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высоцкий. Редкие кадры.*

----------


## Lampada

*"Як - истребитель".* использованы эпизоды из документального фильма "Истребители Второй мировой войны"  (Россия, 4 серии) 2012 г.,  телеканал "Звезда", студия "Крылья России"..

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий.
 "Частушки"*Для к/фильма "Иван да Марья" — фильм-сказка, 1974г., киностудия им. М. Горького. Режиссёр - Борис Рыцарев. Полный текст   *Published on Aug 21, 2014  *  Подходи, народ, смелее -
Слушай, переспрашивай!
Мы споем про Евстигнея -
Государя нашего. 
Вы себе представьте сцену,
 Как папаша Евстигней 
Дочь - царевну Аграфену
 Хочет сплавить поскорей. 
Но не получается -
 Царевна не сплавляется! 
Как-то ехал царь из леса,
Весело, спокойненько, -
Вдруг услышал свист балбеса
Соловья-разбойника. 
С той поры царя корежит, 
Словно кость застряла в ем: 
Пальцы в рот себе заложит - 
Хочет свистнуть Соловьем! 
Надо с этим бой начать, 
А то начнет разбойничать! 
Царь - ни шагу из квартиры,
А друзья-приятели -
Казначеи и кассиры -
Полказны растратили. 
Ох! Враги пришли к палатам -
 Окна все повыбили, - 
Евстигней перед солдатом 
Гнется в три погибели. 
Стелется, старается, 
В лепешку расшибается! 
Как сорвался царь с цепочки -
Цикает да шикает, -
Он с утра на нервной почке
Семечки шабрыкает. 
Царь солдата ухайдакал: 
То - не то, и это - нет, - 
Значит, царь - эксплуататор,
 Настоящий дармоед.
 Потому он злобится, 
Что с ним никто не водится! 
Все мы знали Евстигнея,
Петею воспетого, -
Правда, Петя - не умнее
Евстигнея этого.
 Лизоблюд придворный наспех 
Сочинил царю стихи - 
Получилось курам на смех, 
Мухи дохнут от тоски. 
А царь доволен, значится - 
Того гляди расплачется! 
"Царь наш батюшка в почете,
Добрый он и знающий.
Ну а вы себя ведете
Крайне вызывающе!
 Царь о подданных печется 
От зари и до зари!"
 Вот когда он испечется -
 Мы посмотрим, что внутри!
 Как он ни куражится, 
Там вряд ли что окажется! 
"Послужили мы и хватит -
Бюллетень гоните нам, -
Да и денег мало платят
Нам, телохранителям!"
 "А с меня вода как с гуся, - 
Щас как выйду на пустырь,
 От престола отрекуся, 
Заточуся в монастырь!"
 Вот царь-батюшка загнул - 
Чуть не до смерти пугнул! 
Перестал дурачится, 
А начал фордыбачиться!

----------


## Lampada

Забыл слова! _ "...кто-нибудь напомнит?"_

----------


## Lampada

*"Белый вальс"*

----------


## Lampada

*http://5sfer.com/11240-pamyati-vladi...e-tsitaty.html 
Памяти Владимира Высоцкого. Лучшие цитаты*5 СФЕР
      25.07.2014, 13:00	     _ 1280_  __  Твитнуть   _25 июля — день памяти великого поэта и певца Владимира Высоцкого._ _Даже сегодня, через 34 года после его смерти, творчество Высоцкого остается таким же понятным и актуальным. Все потому, что в своих песнях Высоцкий затрагивал важные и близкие каждому человеку темы, не имеющие срока годности._ _Он пел о несправедливости и о своей стране, открыто и иронично критиковал власть, признавался в любви женщинам и никогда не переставал мечтать. В своем новом материале редакция 5sfer собрала некоторые высказывания Владимира Высоцкого, которые характеaризуют его как личность и помогают лучше понять, какой это был человек._ _О жизни:  «Снег без грязи, как долгая жизнь без вранья»«Хороший, достойный человек очень много волнуется, нервничает, беспокоится за своих близких и помирает раньше, чем плохой»«Я не могу спать. Нельзя спать, когда кругом в мире столько несчастья и храпят»«Надо, надо сыпать соль на раны, чтоб лучше помнить, пусть они болят»«Купола в России кроют чистым золотом — чтобы чаще Господь замечал»«Поверьте мне, в каком-то высоком смысле – на этом шарике очень скучно. И никаких чудес нет» О Любви:  «Если не любил — Значит, и не жил, и не дышал!»«Женщину, за которую ты не дрался, ты не смеешь называть дорогой» Об обществе:  «Настоящих буйных мало — вот и нету вожаков»«Зачем мне быть душою общества, когда души в нем вовсе нет?» О власти:  «Да, не все то, что сверху, — от Бога….»«У них денег – куры не клюют, а у нас на водку не хватает»«Даже падать свободно нельзя, потому, что мы падаем не в пустоте»«При власти, деньгах ли, при короне ли — судьба людей швыряет как котят» О войнах:  «Не страшно без оружия — зубастой барракуде, большой и без оружия — большой, нам в утешенье, а маленькие люди — без оружия не люди: Все маленькие люди без оружия – мишени»«У братских могил нет заплаканных вдов — сюда ходят люди покрепче, на братских могилах не ставят крестов. Но разве от этого легче?»«Кто поверит, что Землю сожгли? Нет, она почернела от горя» О творчестве:  «Авторская песня так же отличается от эстрадной, как, скажем, классический балет от присядки»«Героев я не ищу – в каждом из нас похоронено, по крайней мере, тысяча персонажей» О смерти:  «В гости к Богу не бывает опозданий»  _

----------


## Lampada

*Памяти Владимира Высоцкого. Лучшие цитаты | 5 сфер * 5 СФЕР
      25.07.2014     __    _25 июля — день памяти великого поэта и певца Владимира Высоцкого._  _Даже сегодня, через 34 года после его смерти, творчество Высоцкого остается таким же понятным и актуальным. Всё потому, что в своих песнях Высоцкий затрагивал важные и близкие каждому человеку темы, не имеющие срока годности._  _Он пел о несправедливости и о своей стране, открыто и иронично критиковал власть, признавался в любви женщинам и никогда не переставал мечтать. В своем новом материале редакция 5sfer собрала некоторые высказывания Владимира Высоцкого, которые характеaризуют его как личность и помогают лучше понять, какой это был человек._  _  О жизни:  «Снег без грязи, как долгая жизнь без вранья»«Хороший, достойный человек очень много волнуется, нервничает, беспокоится за своих близких и помирает раньше, чем плохой»«Я не могу спать. Нельзя спать, когда кругом в мире столько несчастья и храпят»«Надо, надо сыпать соль на раны, чтоб лучше помнить, пусть они болят»«Купола в России кроют чистым золотом — чтобы чаще Господь замечал»«Поверьте мне, в каком-то высоком смысле – на этом шарике очень скучно. И никаких чудес нет» 
О любви:  «Если не любил — Значит, и не жил, и не дышал!»«Женщину, за которую ты не дрался, ты не смеешь называть дорогой»   Об обществе:  «Настоящих буйных мало — вот и нету вожаков»«Зачем мне быть душою общества, когда души в нем вовсе нет?» 
О власти:  «Да, не все то, что сверху, — от Бога….»«У них денег – куры не клюют, а у нас на водку не хватает»«Даже падать свободно нельзя, потому, что мы падаем не в пустоте»«При власти, деньгах ли, при короне ли — судьба людей швыряет как котят» 
О войнах:  «Не страшно без оружия — зубастой барракуде, большой и без оружия — большой, нам в утешенье, а маленькие люди — без оружия не люди: Все маленькие люди без оружия – мишени»«У братских могил нет заплаканных вдов — сюда ходят люди покрепче, на братских могилах не ставят крестов. Но разве от этого легче?»«Кто поверит, что Землю сожгли? Нет, она почернела от горя» О творчестве:  «Авторская песня так же отличается от эстрадной, как, скажем, классический балет от присядки»«Героев я не ищу – в каждом из нас похоронено, по крайней мере, тысяча персонажей» 
О смерти:  «В гости к Богу не бывает опозданий»  _

----------


## Lampada

Published on Sep 11, 2014* - YurchenkoElena*  *Куплеты разбойников* - сокращенный вариант песни "Выезд Соловья-разбойника".
Видеоряд - из к/фильма "Туфли с золотыми пряжками" — музыкальная сказка режиссёра Георгия Юнгвальд-Хилькевича Текст: Илья Резник, Владимир Высоцкий   Так зачем сидим мы сиднем,
Скуку да тоску наводим?
Ну-кася, ребята, выйдем,
Весело поколобродим! 
    Мы - ребята битые,
    Тёртые, учёные.
    Во болотах мытые,
    В омутах мочёные. 
Как да во лесу дремучем
Что-нибудь да отчебучим,
Добра молодца прищучим,
Защекочем и замучим! 
Воду во реке замутим.
На кустах костей навесим,
Пакостных шутих нашутим,
Весело покуролесим! 
    Водяные, лешие,
    Души забубённые!
    Ваше дело - пешие,
    Наше дело - конные.

----------


## Lampada

От границы мы землю вертели назад...* (редкий вариант)*   Published on Sep 13, 2014 -  ** *rogovanova60 *  *МЫ ВРАЩАЕМ ЗЕМЛЮ*. Запись у Мустафиди 1972 год. 
С дополнительнвм текстом --_ "Не отыщет средь нас и особый отдел руки к верху поднявши..."_ 
От границы мы Землю вертели назад -
Было дело сначала, -
Но обратно ее закрутил наш комбат,
Оттолкнувшись ногой от Урала. 
Наконец-то нам дали приказ наступать,
Отбирать наши пяди и крохи, -
Но мы помним, как солнце отправилось вспять
И едва не зашло на востоке. 
Мы не меряем Землю шагами,
Понапрасну цветы теребя, -
Мы толкаем ее сапогами -
От себя, от себя! 
И от ветра с востока пригнулись стога,
Жмется к скалам отара.
Ось земную мы сдвинули без рычага,
Изменив направленье удара. 
Не пугайтесь, когда не на месте закат, -
Судный день - это сказки для старших, -
Просто Землю вращают куда захотят
Наши сменные роты на марше. 
Мы ползем, бугорки обнимаем,
Кочки тискаем - зло, не любя,
И коленями Землю толкаем -
От себя, от себя! 
Здесь никто б не нашел, даже если б хотел,
Руки кверху поднявших.
Всем живым ощутимая польза от тел:
Как прикрытье используем павших. 
Этот глупый свинец всех ли сразу найдет,
Где настигнет - в упор или с тыла?
Кто-то там впереди навалился на дот -
И Земля на мгновенье застыла. 
Я ступни свои сзади оставил,
Мимоходом по мертвым скорбя, -
Шар земной я вращаю локтями -
От себя, от себя! 
Кто-то встал в полный рост и, отвесив поклон,
Принял пулю на вдохе, -
Но на запад, на запад ползет батальон,
Чтобы солнце взошло на востоке. 
Животом - по грязи, дышим смрадом болот,
Но глаза закрываем на запах.
Нынче по небу солнце нормально идет,
Потому что мы рвемся на запад. 
Руки, ноги - на месте ли, нет ли, -
Как на свадьбе росу пригубя,
Землю тянем зубами за стебли -
На себя! От себя!

----------


## Lampada

*ПЕСНЯ О СУДЬБЕ**Published on Sep 2, 2014 - * *rogovanova60 *  Записи Вадима Туманова 1976 год.  
Куда ни втисну душу я, куда себя ни дену,
За мною пес - Судьба моя, беспомощна, больна, -
Я гнал ее каменьями, но жмется пес к колену -
Глядит, глаза навыкате, и с языка - слюна. 
Морока мне с нею -
Я оком грустнею,
Я ликом тускнею
И чревом урчу,
Нутром коченею,
А горлом немею, -
И жить не умею,
И петь не хочу! 
Должно быть, старею, -
Пойти к палачу…
Пусть вздернет на рею,
А я заплачу. 
Я зарекался столько раз, что на Судьбу я плюну,
Но жаль ее, голодную, - ласкается, дрожит, -
Я стал тогда из жалости подкармливать Фортуну -
Она, когда насытится, всегда подолгу спит. 
Тогда я гуляю,
Петляю, вихляю,
Я ваньку валяю
И небо копчу.
Но пса охраняю,
Сам вою, сам лаю -
О чем пожелаю,
Когда захочу. 
Нет, не постарею -
Пойду к палачу, -
Пусть вздернет скорее,
А я приплачу. 
Бывают дни, я голову в такое пекло всуну,
Что и Судьба попятится, испуганна, бледна, -
Я как-то влил стакан вина для храбрости в Фортуну -
С тех пор ни дня без стакана, еще ворчит она: 
«Закуски - ни корки!
Мол, я бы в Нью-Йорке
Ходила бы в норке,
Носила б парчу!..»
Я ноги - в опорки,
Судьбу - на закорки, -
И в гору и с горки
Пьянчугу влачу. 
Когда постарею,
Пойду к палачу, -
Пусть вздернет на рею,
А я заплачу. 
Однажды пере-перелил Судьбе я ненароком -
Пошла, родимая, вразнос и изменила лик, -
Хамила, безобразила и обернулась Роком, -
И, сзади прыгнув на меня, схватила за кадык. 
Мне тяжко под нею,
Гляди - я синею,
Уже сатанею,
Кричу на бегу:
«Не надо за шею!
Не надо за шею!
Не надо за шею, -
Я петь не смогу!» 
Судьбу, коль сумею,
Снесу к палачу -
Пусть вздернет на рею,
А я заплачу!
Вариант названия - «Судьба»
‹1976›

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFmQqdw1jWo   *"Песня про стукача" ( гитара)*  
Published on Sep 25, 2014* - YurchenkoElena*  
В наш тесный круг не каждый попадал,
И я однажды - проклятая дата -
Его привел с собою и сказал :
"Со мною он - нальем ему, ребята!" 
Он пил, как все, и был, как будто рад,
А мы - его мы встретили, как брата...
А он назавтра продал всех подряд, -
Ошибся я - простите мне, ребята! 
Суда не помню - было мне невмочь,
Потом - барак холодный, как могила, -
Казалось мне - кругом сплошная ночь,
Тем более, что так оно и было. 
Я сохраню хотя б  остаток сил, -
Он думает - отсюда нет возврата,
Он слишком рано нас похоронил, -
Ошибся он - поверьте мне, ребята! 
И день наступит - ведь ночь не на года, -
Я попрошу, когда придет расплата :
"Ведь это я привел его тогда -
И вы его отдайте мне, ребята!.." 
1964

----------


## Lampada

Памятники ВВ  
Published on Sep 14, 2014 *-*  *manyarbg* - Болгария

----------


## Lampada

_Сборка различных выступлений_

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий. О подражателях, о своем голосе.*    *YurchenkoElena* Published on Sep 25, 2014      "Ну что же. Добрый вечер! 
  Я начал вместо приветствия с песни сразу, - как это обычно я говорю, - чтобы вы больше не сомневались, что перед вами тот человек, которого вы ждали, чтобы все поверили окончательно. Теперь, я думаю, что все сомнения позади, потому что, услышав голос, значит, все определили. Вы слышали этот, значит, хриплый голос,- как раньше его называли, - «хрипатый, пропитой», теперь из уважения говорят: с трещиной». Вот. Так что по некоторым пластинкам и записям - можно узнать.   Хотя, я вам должен сказать, что сейчас появилось такое колоссальное количество подражателей, что я иногда сам путаю, я это или не я. Так - по некоторым интонациям… Правда, я одно…   
Например, в Одессе на толчке я видел такого человека, который стоял за громадными стопками плёнок, значит, его даже почти не видно было… Вот. Он был без кепки такой, он был нормальный… И, значит, когда я его спросил: «Почему так дорого?»- он сказал: «Проходи отсюда!» - значит. И когда он меня узнал (потому что я там был изображен на фотографии на этих всех плёнках), он, значит, сразу же мне предложил десять процентов, если я дам ему несколько новых песен. Вот. В этой плёнке было:  примерно из тридцати вещей пять я пел, а остальные двадцать пять - какой-то другой человек, которого звать Жорж Окуджава. Значит, он взял себе фамилию Булата, поёт моим голосом и иногда старается, значит, петь и мои, и Булатовские песни.   Ну, вот с самого начала могу вам сказать, что я…  
Потому что очень часто спрашивают - как начал писать, почему начал писать?.. Ну, все пишут, когда юный возраст, и все хотят продолжать это делать в будущем, а потом - суета заест, потом - начинаются какие-то другие дела, - и люди бросают. Но мне очень повезло - я не бросил, - не бросил, потому что поступил в Театр на Таганке, стал работать там. И, - когда я уже поступил,- во-первых, уже несколько моих песен было и звучало в некоторых спектаклях прежнего театра, Театра драмы и комедии. А Любимов Юрий Петрович, наш главный режиссер, он отнёсся с уважением к этим песням и предложил мне работать во многих спектаклях уже как автору текстов и музыки. И я писал много песен для наших спектаклей, потом стали приглашать в другие театры, и так далее. Я думаю, он из-за того и предложил мне работать, что это было не похоже ни на кого, что я никому не подражал. Я действительно, правда, никому не подражал, и вообще считаю это занятием праздным, и довольно глупо кому-то подражать, потому что оригинал всегда лучше. Вот. Ну, есть искусство пародии, - это совсем другое дело, - а вот когда просто так… Особенно подражают голосовой манере, - ну, я еще понимаю, можно как-то пытаться Шаляпину подражать, это было бы хорошо, - а мне… Значит, думают, надо подышать в форточку холодным воздухом, попить пива, там, - «А-э-э!..» - и уже будет под Высоцкого. Это неправда.   
У меня голос - никогда я с ним ничего не делал. Я его, конечно, подорвал и куревом, и, там, выпивкой, и криком, и всё... Но он у меня с детства был такой, потому что когда я был вот таким малолеткой, значит, и читал стихи взрослым людям, они говорили: «Надо ж! Какой маленький, а как пьёт!». Тогда уже! - так что… Вот. Это - голос от папы с мамой, он такой был в самом начале. Вот. Сейчас просто чуть-чуть видоизменился в связи с годами и с многочисленными… выступлениями… смеется … "

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*О молодом Высоцком.*

----------


## Lampada

*В.Высоцкий "Мой друг уехал в Магадан"*Исполняет Сергей Терещенко

----------


## Lampada

*Виктор Луферов "Как наш двор ни обижали..."*   Ст. и муз.* Б.Окуджавы*  *Посвящение Владимиру Высоцкому  *  *G*
Как наш двор ни обижали - он в классической поре. *Em* *A**7* *D*
С ним теперь уже не справиться, хоть он и безоружен. *G*
А там - Володя во дворе, его струны в серебре,          | *Em* *A**7* *D*                        |
Его пальцы золотые, голос его нужен.                    | *2* раза  
Как с гитарой ни боролись - распалялся струнный звон,
Как вино стихов ни портили - все крепче становилось.
А кто сначала вышел вон, а кто потом украл вагон -      |
Все теперь перемешалось, все объединилось.              | *2* раза 
Может, кто и нынче снова хрипоте его не рад...
Может, кто намеревается подлить в стихи елея.
А ведь и песни не горят, они в воздухе парят,           |
Чем им делают больнее, тем они сильнее.                         | *2* раза 
Что ж печалиться напрасно? Нынче слезы - лей не лей,
Но запомним хорошенечко и повод и причину...
Ведь мы воспели королей, от Таганки до Филей -          |
Пусть они теперь поэту воздают по чину!                         | *2* раза

----------


## Lampada

*"Скоморохи на ярмарке"  * Published on Oct 17, 2014* - YurchenkoElena*   _Видеоряд - из к/фильма "Туфли с золотыми пряжками" — музыкальная сказка режиссёра Георгия Юнгвальд-Хилькевича, 1976 г, Одесская киностудия.  Съёмки фильма производились на территории музея деревянного зодчества в г. Новгороде._

----------


## Lampada

*"Камнем грусть висит на мне...".*   Published on Oct 29, 2014* - YurchenkoElena*  _Для видеоряда - фрагменты из к/фильма "Табор уходит в небо" 
( Мосфильм, 1975 г. реж.Эмиль Лотяну )._

----------


## Lampada

Володя Высоцкий с мамой Женей (мачехой Евгенией Лихалатовой).
Германия, Эберсвальд, 25 мая 1947 года.

----------


## Lampada

_ " Этот попугай, который родился примерно лет одиннадцать тому назад в этой песне, или там... он... стал... приобретать потихоньку какие-то другие черты характера, кроме того, что, вот, он всех пугал и, значит, провоцировал вот в этой песне, говорил, что "жираф большой — ему видней"... Кстати, один человек, который разбирал эту песню, он сказал, что я тут на что-то намекаю. Я ни на что не намекал <смех в зале>, я считал, что жираф действительно большой и ему видней. Вот, и значит... А потом, вот, была такая пластинка "Алиса в стране чудес"..._ _Это во время одной из неудачных моих попыток попытаться работать для детей, я написал несколько глав такой повести в стихах о детях, называлась, она, там, "Вступительное слово про Витьку Кораблёва и друга закадычного Ваню Дыховичного". Значит, я принес это в детское издательство, прочитал, они бегали все м... кругом и говорили, что... чтобы я оставил... Потом я пришёл — так вот оно там и осталось. Ну, и я решил всё-таки, что нельзя как-то бросить это... Я очень хотел что-то для детей написать, но получилось не совсем для детей, но во всяком случае, вот в этой пластинке "Алиса в стране чудес" есть продолжение биографии вот этого самого попугая, который кричал, что жираф большой... Этот попугай... оказалось, что он пират, значит, плавал на пиратских судах... Я с этим попугаем знаком на самом деле, я его знаю... Так что вот спрашивают: "Где вы берете темы?" — Да кругом! Вот я в Одессе знаком с попугаем, который разговаривал на всех языках мира. Действительно. Может быть, ему было очень много лет, — они, там, до трехсот живут, — во всяком случае, он ругался невероятно, и иногда на непонятных языках, например, — на старофранцузском,.. как выяснилось. Вот, и я про него написал э... продолжение... Там было такое... ну, это вы... вы не помните? Кто-то, наверное, приобрёл эту пластинку, "Алиса в стране чудес", да? " _  *Песня попугая* 
Послушайте все - ого-го! эге-гей!-
Меня, Попугая - пирата морей! 
Родился я в тыща каком-то году
В банано-лиановой чаще.
Мой папа был папа-пугай какаду,
Тогда еще не говорящий. 
Но вскоре покинул я девственный лес,
Взял в плен меня страшный Фернандо Кортес,-
Он начал на бедного папу кричать,
А папа Фернанде не мог отвечать.
Не мог, не умел отвечать. 
И чтоб отомстить - от зари до зари
Твердил я три слова, всего только три.
Упрямо себя заставлял - повтори:
"Карамба!" "Коррида!!" и "Черт побери!!!" 
Послушайте все - ого-го! эге-гей!-
Рассказ попугая - пирата морей. 
Нас шторм на обратной дороге настиг,
Мне было особенно трудно.
Английский фрегат под названием "бриг"
Взял на абордаж наше судно. 
Был бой рукопашный три ночи, два дня,
И злые пираты пленили меня.
Так начал я плавать на разных судах,
В районе Экватора, в северных льдах..
На разных пиратских судах. 
Давали мне кофе, какао, еду,
Чтоб я их приветствовал: "Хау ду ю ду!"
Но я повторял от зари до зари:
"Карамба!" "Коррида!" и "Черт побери!" 
Послушайте все - ого-го! эге-гей!-
Меня, Попугая - пирата морей. 
Лет сто я проплавал пиратом, и что ж?
Какой-то матросик пропащий
Продал меня в рабство за ломаный грош,
А я уже был говорящий. 
Турецкий паша нож сломал пополам,
Когда я сказал ему: "Паша, салам!"
И просто кондрашка хватила пашу,
Когда он узнал, что еще я пишу,
Читаю, пишу и пляшу. 
Я Индию видел, Иран и Ирак,
Я - индивидуум, не попка-дурак.
(Так думают только одни дикари.)
Карамба! Коррида! И черт побери!

----------


## Lampada

*"Ходят слухи, скоро все подорожает..."**Published on Dec 31, 2014 -* YurchenkoElena

----------


## Lampada

*"Белый вальс" ( 2 варианта аудио )**Published on Jan 3, 2015 -* YurchenkoElena  Пробы к фильму "Точка отсчета" (1979 г.)

----------


## Lampada

*"Идут по Украине солдаты группы Центр"*  
Published on Dec 14, 2014* - * YurchenkoElena    _"Песня из нашего спектакля "Павшие и живые". Песня у нас вставлена в новеллу, которая называется "Диктатор-завоеватель". Я там играю роль Гитлера. По бокам... Да-да, я ещё играю роль Керенского у нас в театре, но ещё и Галилея, так одновременно. Вот. В общем, сначала были диктаторы, а теперь пошли учёные. Теперь... Потом я буду играть в спектакле в новом, который называется "Пугачёв", буду играть ещё и бандита Хлопушу <неразборчиво>. Вот. Теперь... Ну я хотел вам спеть песню из спектакля "Павшие и живые". Так вот в этом спектакле выходят по бокам с засученными рукавами молодые немецкие солдаты и поют такую... нужна была бравая песня, потому что это происходило дело в начале войны, в сорок первом году, это такая... ну как это назвать? Такая радость идиотов должна изображаться в этой песне. Ну довольно жестокая песня. А... Ну это начало войны. Ну как они уходили, знают все. А вначале шли довольно бодро, спокойно. Песня называется "Солдат всегда здоров"."_

----------


## Lampada

*"Здесь лапы у елей дрожат на весу"*  
Published on Nov 22, 2014* -* YurchenkoElena

----------


## Lampada

*Баллада о борьбе*

----------


## Lampada

*Исполняет Артур Смольянинов.  
"У тебя глаза как нож".*

----------


## Lampada

*"Банька по-белому" 
Исполняет Артур Смольянинов*

----------


## Lampada

*Артур Смольянинов  
 Белое безмолвие*

----------


## Lampada

Сегодня большой день - День рождения Высоцкого. 
Сегодняшние видео.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Нынче модно называться то Шарли, то, как там, Вурст, над свободой издеваться, извращать природу чувств.  Я плыву против течения, ближе мне не бойня вер, а высокие стремления и Высоцкого пример.  Припев: Я Высоцкий, потому что мне не чужд свободы дух; я Высоцкий, потому что всяк поэт - мне близкий друг; я Высоцкий, потому что в песнях слышен сердца стук; я Высоцкий, потому что не бегу от сердца мук.  Нынче модно называться, называться, а не быть: то в любви до гроба клясться, то публично всех клеймить.  Я плыву против течения, ближе мне не войны мер, а высокие стремления и Высоцкого пример.  Припев: Я Высоцкий, потому что мне не чужд свободы дух; я Высоцкий, потому что всяк поэт - мне близкий друг; я Высоцкий, потому что в песнях слышен сердца стук; я Высоцкий, потому что не бегу от сердца мук.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_" часто вспоминаю рассказ Люси Целиковской о том, как Любимов поместил Высоцкого в Кащенко после того, как тот в очередной раз пришел поддатым на спектакль.
Профессор на осмотре спросил у поступившего: «Так, женат?». — «Да». — «Кто жена?». — «Марина Влади». — «Понятно, — врач обернулся к коллегам, — это не лечится».
Вот это уже не было шуткой, он действительно не знал, что Влади - жена Высоцкого." _ http://sadalskij.livejournal.com/82463.html

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

В.С. Высоцкий  Напрасно я лицо своё разбил. Кругом молчат — и всё, и взятки гладки, Один ору — ещё так много сил, Хоть по утрам не делаю зарядки.  Да я осилить мог бы тонны груза! Но, видимо, не стоило таскать — Мою страну, как тот дырявый кузов, Везёт шофёр, которому плевать.  1976

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Высоцким бредит вся страна,
Им весь экран захвачен снова.
Сказать «Россия им больна» –
Нельзя: Россия им здорова.  Ведь он – связующая нить,
Последний шов, который сварен.
Кто может нас объединить?
Лишь он, Победа да Гагарин.  В который раз иной пострел
Спешит спросить, блеснув умишком:
– А что бы он сегодня спел?
Вопрос понятен, но не слишком.  Россия нынче – андрогин.
Все больше женщины с усами.
Сегодня было б все другим,
Когда б он был сегодня с нами.  То, что его сегодня нет,
И превращает нас в изгоя.
Когда бы в эти двадцать лет
Он пел – все было бы другое.  Могли бы мы не потерять
И честь, и смысл, и статус в мире.
Не надо было б повторять,
Что дважды два еще четыре.  Мы не ушли бы далеко
От прежней Родины единой,
И было бы не так легко
По первой просьбе стать скотиной.  Наш мир сегодня так просел,
Что стал привычен облик скотский.
Не раем был СССР,
Но в нем возможен был Высоцкий.  Напрасно жаждет большинство
Найти в нем новое единство.
Он тут не спел бы ничего.
Он тут бы вовсе не родился. 
Дмитрий Быков

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_Я сделал своё дело и всё, больше ничего. Я получил не… не то что получил удовольствие я, наверное, я купался в каких-то моментах роли. Это просто я делал с друзьями. С друзьями, кланом мы работали, режиссёр — это мой давнишний друг ближайший, с которым я начинал. Мы "Вертикаль" с ним делали, это —Слава Говорухин. Вот и все. И так случилась эта история, чтобы нам вместе поработать на интересном материале. Поставить какие-то вопросы там, ну это уже другое дело, а к… оценивать я никогда... И никогда, поэтому вы обратили внимание, что со мною нет ни интервью, ни моих высказываний по этому поводу. А?_ _ГОЛОС: <неразборчиво> а образ? Ну, не образ... Вот я вам об этом и говорю. Ну, образ-то... Ну что, как я вообще отношусь к самому Жеглову? Ну, это же видно по тому, как я его сыграл. Вы знаете, этого вы ме… из меня не выманите и не выудите и не потому, что я так... Я ушлый человек, я не буду никак... никакие… Я вообще интервью никаких не даю, если вы обратили внимание: поначалу они не хотели, а теперь уже и я не хочу. Потому что всегда это переврано, всегда это... и они натягивают, например, журналисты почему-то всем одинаково дают выражаться — все такие умные, инте... почему-то думают журналисты, что их язык это есть язык интеллигентов. Вот они, когда берут интервью и обратите внимание, что у них все совершенно одинаково говорят: «— Ваши творческие планы? — Я думаю сегодня, что завтрашний…» и так д... И все почему-то совершенно одинаково... Это их журналисты так исправили. Они возможно и говорили какие-то вещи, которые их беспокоят и волнуют. Я не буду давать интервью по эт… по поводу этого кино. Обещаю вам, что вы не прочтете на одной строки моего отношения... Я сделал своё дело просто. И всё. Вот. Если вам доставил... Да? ГОЛОС: <неразборчиво> впечатление у меня, значит, по этому фильму, что <неразборчиво> ГОЛОСА: <неразборчиво> Почему? Почему не интересно? ГОЛОСА: <неразборчиво> после НЭПа… после НЭПа, а не после войны <неразборчиво> понимаете, вот даже ваша форма… <неразборчиво> Ага. Я вам сейчас объясню в чем дело. Дело в том, что у нас не было ни одного э… произведения на послевоенную, тему, сразу после войны, особенно на эту. У нас была масса инспекторов уголовного розыска, игравших события послереволюционные. И ни одного фильма стилизованного под ту эпоху. Вы, вероятно, просто никогда не видели э… не… ни одного стилизованного под эту эпоху произведения ни на сцене, ни в кино и поэтому вам показалось, что это похоже на то, что делается, как было… Хотя, кстати говоря, это очень похоже на 30-е годы, а про 30-е годы немножечко было поставлено... Ну, так оно и было. Ведь война только прервала... В это время же ни… ничего не поменялось. Даже… даже моды ещё чуть-чуть остались предвоенные. Понимаете? Так что в этом смысле-то вы как раз правильно вы и заметили, хотя я не понимаю как, потому что вы человек молодой. ГОЛОС: <неразборчиво> готовится <неразборчиво>_ _Да готовиться всё… Я… я — готов!_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

"... Нет, записывали... Но они, к сожалению, не… ещё не выходят и… и выйдут ли нет… или нет, я не знаю. Я не знаю почему, но лежат два больших диска, готовые к выпуску давно, они уже лежат, я думаю, залежались, лет шесть вместе лежат один к одному, и по-моему, уже и не расклеить. ГОЛОС: <_неразборчиво_> больше нравится под гитару…
   Нет, я… Ну и многим... На вкус и на цвет, как говорится, а… а многим под оркестр нравится больше... ГОЛОСА: <_неразборчиво_> А я что предпочитаю? Я вам должен сказать, что некоторые вещи я теперь не представляю без оркестра. Удачно оркестрованные, например, "Кони" я уже не представляю… я не могу её петь в концертах. ГОЛОСА: <_неразборчиво_> …Гараняна… <_неразборчиво_> Ну, хорошо! Вот видите как у вас <_смеётся_>. Я, в общем, вот так вам скажу: ведь это… это очень разноречивые м… и мнения, а самое главное: сколько людей, столько и мнений у них об этом. Я, например, вот вам могу сказать, что я очень рад аккомпанементам "Баньки" или, там, предположим, тем же самым, к песне "Большой Каретный", который в одном из дисков есть. Я рад аккомпанементам этим простым, двухгитарным, что мы не усложняли . А есть... Ес… если бы я не захотел, я бы не стал этого делать, вы понимаете? Но тут какая ведь ещё история. Когда выходили эти пластинки, мы записывали их здесь. Они ещё к сча… кстати не вышли полностью, здесь с оркестром, Гараняновским, с "Мелодией", с прекраснейшими музыкантами и так далее, и так далее, и так далее и когда я... Ведь м… мне н… не давали, права выбора, как я хочу. И я предпочёл, чтобы они увидели свет, хотя бы мои тексты, предпочёл в музыкальную часть не влезать, по тем временам. Ведь уже прошло много-много лет после записей. Знаете сколько прошло? Десять, десять! И больше не было их. Значит, теперь, если у нас встанет вопрос, то я настою, чтобы некоторые сделаны были так, а некоторые, как мне кажется, только с одной гитарой.   ..."

----------


## Lampada

*Александр Палюшкевич  
 Канатоходец*_В этом году 25 января Владимиру Высоцкому исполнилось бы 77. Но разве он умер? Он жив, жив в памяти, жив в сердцах людей, которых его песни вдохновляют и помогают жить..._   Благотворительный концерт "ОХРИПШАЯ ДУША", посвященный годовщине со дня рождения В. Высоцкого в УКРАИНСКОМ ДОМЕ.  Киев. 25.01.2015

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Охота на волков*

----------


## Lampada

*прошла пора вступлений и прелюдий**Published on Jan 29, 2015 -* Евгений Вериги

----------


## Lampada

В Болгарии.  1975 год.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Анатолий Тавровский. 
"Родники мои серебряные..." * _________________ *Высоцкий Владимир*   *Штормит весь вечер, и пока...*
Штормит весь вечер, и пока
Заплаты пенные летают
Разорванные швы песка,
Я наблюдаю свысока,
Как волны головы ломают.
   И я сочувствую слегка
   Погибшим — но издалека. 
Я слышу хрип, и смертный стон,
И ярость, что не уцелели, —
Ещё бы — взять такой разгон,
Набраться сил, пробить заслон —
И голову сломать у цели!..
   И я сочувствую слегка
   Погибшим — но издалека. 
Ах, гривы белые судьбы,
Пред смертью словно хорошея,
По зову боевой трубы
Взлетают волны на дыбы,
Ломают выгнутые шеи.
   И мы сочувствуем слегка
   Погибшим — но издалека. 
А ветер снова в гребни бьёт
И гривы пенные ерошит,
Волна барьера не возьмёт, —
Ей кто-то ноги подсечёт,
И рухнет взмыленная лошадь.
   И посочувствуют слегка
   Погибшим ей, — издалека. 
Придёт и мой черёд вослед,
Мне дуют в спину, гонят к краю.
В душе — предчувствие, как бред,
Что подломлю себе хребет
И тоже голову сломаю.
   Мне посочувствуют слегка
   Погибшему — издалека. 
Так многие сидят в веках
На берегах — и наблюдают,
Внимательно и зорко, как
Другие рядом на камнях
Хребты и головы ломают.
   Они сочувствуют слегка
   Погибшим — но издалека.
-________________________________________   *Баллада о брошенном корабле*  
                  Владимир Высоцкий 
Капитана в тот день называли на "ты",
Шкипер с юнгой сравнялись в талантах,
Распрямляя хребты и срывая бинты,
Бесновались матросы на вантах. 
Двери наших мозгов
Посрывало с петель.
Миражи берегов,
Покрывало земель
Этих обетованных, желанных,
И колумбовых и магелланных! 
Только мне берегов не видать и земель,
С хода в девять узлов сел по горло на мель,
А у всех молодцов благородная цель,
И в конце-то концов, я ведь сам сел на мель! 
И ушли корабли, мои братья, мой флот,
Кто чувствительней, брызги сглотнули.
Без меня продолжался великий поход,
На меня ж парусами махнули. 
И погоду, и случай безбожно кляня,
Мои пасынки кучей бросали меня.
Вот со шлюпок два залпа - ладно -
От Колумба и от Магеллана. 
Я пью пену, волна не доходит до рта,
И от палуб до дна обнажились борта,
А бока мои грязны - таи, не таи,
Так любуйтесь на язвы и раны мои! 
Вот дыра у ребра, это след от ядра,
Вот рубцы от тарана, и даже
Видны шрамы от крючьев,
Какой-то пират мне хребет
Перебил в абордаже. 
Киль, как старый, неровный гитаровый гриф,
Это брюхо вспорол мне коралловый риф,
Задыхаюсь, гнию, так бывает:
И просоленное загнивает. 
Ветры кровь мою пьют и сквозь щели снуют
Прямо с бока на ют, меня ветры добьют.
Я под ними стою от утра до утра,
Гвозди в душу мою забивают ветра! 
И гулякой шальным все швыряют вверх дном
Эти ветры, незваные гости.
Захлебнуться бы им в моих трюмах вином
Или с мели сорвать меня в злости! 
Я уверовал в это, как загнанный зверь,
Но не злобные ветры нужны мне теперь,
Мои мачты, как дряблые руки,
Паруса, словно груди старухи. 
Будет чудо восьмое, и добрый прибой
Мое тело омоет живою водой,
Море, божья роса, с меня снимет табу,
Вздует мне паруса, словно жилы на лбу! 
Догоню я своих, догоню и прощу
Позабывшую помнить армаду.
И команду свою я обратно пущу,
Я ведь зла не держу на команду! 
Только, кажется, нет больше места в строю!
- Плохо шутишь, корвет, потеснись, раскрою!
Как же так? Я ваш брат, я ушел от беды,
Полевее фрегат, всем нам хватит воды! 
До чего ж вы дошли, значит, что мне - уйти?
Если был на мели - дальше нету пути?
Разомкните ряды, что же вы, корабли?
Всем нам хватит воды, всем нам хватит земли,
Этой обетованной, желанной,
И колумбовой, и магелланной!

----------


## Lampada

*АКЦЕНТ.  
Эфир от 29.01.2015  (Тавровский)*

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высоцкий.   Письмо Уоррену Битти   * _К 75-летию Владимира Высоцкого._  При жизни Владимира Высоцкого по Центральному телевидению СССР не было показано ни одного его концертного выступления или интервью. 
В фильме - уникальные кадры, которые изначально предназначались для одного-единственного зрителя. В мае 1979 года Владимиром Высоцким было записано видеописьмо, адресованное американскому актеру Уоррену Битти. Предполагалось, что в результате последующего знакомства Высоцкому представится возможность принять участие в съемках фильма "Красные", к работе над которым планировал приступить в качестве режиссера Уоррен Битти. 
О проведении столь необычной для Владимира Высоцкого съемки удалось договориться в единственном месте в Москве – учебной телестудии факультета журналистики МГУ. Благодаря руководителю студии, режиссеру Юрию Дроздову, Высоцкому впервые представился уникальный случай выступать перед видеокамерой. Возможности официального телевидения опальному актеру Таганки были в те годы недоступны... 
В процессе заочного знакомства с Уорреном Битти, связанного, кроме всего прочего, и с попыткой преодоления языкового барьера (Высоцкий несколько раз пытается говорить по-английски), поэт и актер предстает перед сегодняшним зрителем абсолютно открытым, живым, увлеченным человеком, непосредственно размышляющим и импровизирующим в кадре  –  здесь и сейчас. 
До сегодняшнего дня лишь несколько человек видело эту уникальную съемку от начала до конца. 
В фильме также использованы уникальные материалы телекомпаний Италии, Мексики, Польши, США и частных архивов.  *Режиссеры и авторы идеи:* Александр Ковановский, Игорь Рахманов

----------


## Lampada

*К вершине*  _Памяти Михаила Хергиани_ 
Ты идёшь по кромке ледника,
Взгляд не отрывая от вершины.
Горы спят, вдыхая облака,
Выдыхая снежные лавины. 
Но они с тебя не сводят глаз,
Будто бы тебе покой обещан,
Предостерегая всякий раз
Камнепадом и оскалом трещин. 
Горы знают — к ним пришла беда.
Дымом затянуло перевалы.
Ты не отличал ещё тогда
От разрывов горные обвалы. 
Если ты о помощи просил,
Громким эхо отзывались скалы,
Ветер по ущельям разносил
Эхо гор, как радиосигналы. 
И когда шёл бой за перевал,
Чтобы не был ты врагом замечен,
Каждый камень грудью прикрывал,
Скалы сами подставляли плечи. 
Ложь, что умный в горы не пойдёт!
Ты пошёл, ты не поверил слухам —
И мягчал гранит, и таял лёд,
И туман у ног стелился пухом. 
Если в вечный снег навеки ты
Ляжешь, — над тобою, как над близким,
Наклонятся горные хребты
Самым прочным в мире обелиском.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высоцкий - КУМИР ХХ века*    *Published on Jan 31, 2015 - Amazing People *  Влади́мир Семёнович Высо́цкий 
(25 января 1938, Москва — 25 июля 1980, Москва) — советский поэт, актёр и автор-исполнитель песен, 
автор прозаических произведений. Лауреат Государственной премии СССР (1987, посмертно).

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Аудио - "*Кони привередливые*". 
Для тех, кому интересны* не очень известные* варианты исполнения.   Published on Feb 12, 2015* -* YurchenkoElena    *1.*      *2.* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ0iP5NvRwY  В ресторане "Отелло", 2 июля 1979 г., Италия.     *3.   * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VOFofzZ3rA  У А.Скосырева, 1972 г., Москва.

----------


## Lampada

Published on Oct 11, 2012* - * YurchenkoElena   Запись сделана в Монреале , 1976 г.

----------


## Lampada

*"Белый вальс"* ( 2 варианта аудио )   Published on Jan 3, 2015*  -* YurchenkoElena  
Пробы к фильму "Точка отсчета" (1979 г.)  5:25-6:00 и 12:17-12:43 - обращение к Виктору Турову. 
Туров Виктор Тимофеевич - режиссёр киностудии "Беларусьфильм" (Минск). Народный артист Белорусской ССР.

----------


## Lampada

*"Случай в ресторане".*  
Published on Jan 21, 2015 *- * YurchenkoElena

----------


## Lampada

ПРАВДА ШАНСОНА с Аней КАВЕРИНОЙ,

----------


## Lampada

*"Я больше не избавлюсь от покоя".*

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-8MwVq4WDs   *"Честь шахматной короны". Подготовка.*   
"Аудио - "Честь шахматной короны". Часть 1.Подготовка. ( с 2-мя дополнительными куплетами.). 
Рассказ реж. Станислава Говорухина - об истории создания песни: - Из интервью Говорухина (журнал "Шахматы в СССР", No. 10, 1990):  "Володя вообще-то не играл в шахматы (так же, как, скажем, и на бильярде. В фильме "Место встречи изменить нельзя" мы учили его держать кий - для дуэли Жеглова с Копченым). Однажды, незадолго до матча Спасский - Фишер, мы отдыхали с ним в Большево, в Доме творчества кинематографистов. Начали было сочинять детектив, но сюжет шел со скрипом, и в конце концов все это у нас рассыпалось. Плюнули мы на сценарий - каждый занялся своим делом: я катался на лыжах, а он с утра садился за бумагу. На столе пачка "Винстона", его любимых сигарет, - и писал. В этом заключался весь его отдых... Спустя некоторое время Володя буркнул:  _- Расскажите мне про шахматы._  "Ага, - подумал я, - скоро появится песня про мои любимые шахматы". Он как раз находился в спортивной полосе своего творчества. Я стал объяснять: игра начинается с дебюта... начала бывают разные... например, королевский гамбит, староиндийская защита... Чтобы предостеречь его от ошибок в будущей песне, я рассказал, что любители, в отличие от профессионалов, называют ладью турой, слона - офицером... _- Хватит,_ - сказал Володя. -_ Этого достаточно!_ Я обиделся - с таким шахматным багажом приступить к песне о шахматах?  Он замолк на полтора дня, что-то писал легкими крупными буквами, брал гитару, пощипывал струны. Именно так - не подбирал мелодию, а как бы просто пощипывал струну, глядя куда-то в одну точку. На второй день к вечеру песня была готова. Она называлась "Честь шахматной короны". Она меня поначалу разочаровала. Не знаю уж, чего я ожидал, помню, даже обиделся за шахматы. Ну что это за ерунда, в самом деле: Мы сыграли с Талем десять партий - В преферанс, в очко и на бильярде, - Таль сказал: "Такой не подведет!"? Через неделю мы сели с Володей в поезд. Я ехал в Одессу, он - в Киев. У него там были два концерта. Конечно же, я задержался в Киеве и пошёл с ним на концерт. На нем он впервые решил попробовать на публике "Шахматную корону". Что творилось с публикой! Люди корчились от смеха - и я вместе с ними, - сползали со стульев на пол...  Смешное нельзя показывать одному человеку, смешное надо проверять на большой и дружелюбно настроенной аудитории. После истории с "Шахматной короной" я это хорошо понял.  И конечно, не надо ему было ничего знать о шахматах. Потому что это песня не о шахматах, а о жизни. Нет у Высоцкого песен о море, о небе, о земле. Все они - о нашей жизни. О нас"."

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий во Франции (1 часть).  
Ведущий Николай Хворост*

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий во Франции (2 часть).  
Ведущий Николай Хворост*

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий во Франции (3 часть).  
Ведущий Николай Хворост*

----------


## Lampada

*Не зря театру...* * ◡* *❀* 
Не зря театру в юбилей
Поэты дарят кобелей -
Театру, трудная судьба чья
Была воистину собачья. 
Поэт ушел, щенка отдав,
И он стихами нас восславит.
А повзрослевший волкодав
Врагов театра передавит.

----------


## Lampada

*Skolko slukhov...*

----------


## Lampada

*"Она была в Париже"*   
Published on Mar 23, 2015* -  YurchenkoElena*  _Песню "Она была в Париже" Высоцкий посвятил Ларисе Лужиной ( совместная работа в фильме "Вертикаль", 1966 г.)._

----------


## Lampada

*"Грусть моя, тоска моя".*  
Published on Mar 7, 2015 * -  YurchenkoElena  * Шёл я, брёл я, наступал то с пятки, то с носка, Чувствую - дышу и хорошею, Вдруг тоска, звериная, зелёная тоска [вар.: змеиная, зелёная тоска] Уловчась, мне прыгнула на шею...  Я её и знать не знал, меняя города, А она мне шепчет - "Как ждала я!" Как теперь?! Куда теперь?! Зачем, да и когда? Сам связался с нею, не желая...  Одному идти - куда ни шло, ещё могу. Сам себе судья, хозяин-барин, Впрягся сам я вместо коренного под дугу, С виду прост, а изнутри - коварен.  И я не клевещу, подобно вредному клещу Впился сам в себя, трясу за плечи, Сам себя бичую я и сам себя хлещу, Так что - никаких противоречий...  Одари, судьба, или за деньги отоварь, Буду дань платить тебе до гроба, Грусть моя, тоска моя, чахоточная тварь, До чего ж живучая хвороба!  По утру не пикнет, как бичами ни бичуй, Ночью - бац!- со мной на боковую... С кем-нибудь другим хотя бы ночь переночуй, Гадом буду - я не приревную!

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий. Рассказ о роли в к.ф. "На завтрашней улице".*    _" Так это всё юмор юмором. Ну а потом я играл положительного одного типа. Я говорю "типа", потому что я эту роль не люблю очень. Она... Это вот в фильме "На завтрашней улице". Очень хорошее было место, где мы снимали. Это была ударная стройка. Я видел, как делается электростанция, как прорвало перемычку, видел аврал ночной, когда все бросили свои, так сказать, тёплые постели, вышли. И кто что мог, кто как мог, вот этот вот проран они заполняли. Это очень интересное... интересный был эпизод. Но я играл там уж больно положительного человека, даже противно вспоминать, потому что он был такой хороший, на работе, везде хороший. А дома он жил в палатке. У него течёт всё. Мебель гниёт, ребёнки плачут, у него двое их. Жена чихает, кашляет. А он даже квартиру не просит, такой сознательный. Вот. Я не люблю таких игра... Я бы сейчас не согласился, честно говоря, играть эту роль, но просто тогда уж был ещё молодой, неопытный, хватал всё, что плохо лежит. <Оживление в зале, откашливается>. Я имею в виду — кино, конечно, что ж вы так прям, нехорошо засмеялись. Вот. "   _ В краю, где пурга свистит,
Где ветер и снег,
Вдруг может на полпути
Устать человек.
Начнет отставать, начнет ругать пургу,
Но друг разведет костер на снегу. 
Кто ночь раздвигал плечом
У скал Ангары,
Тот знает – они почем –
Такие костры.
Утихнет пурга, и жизнь пойдет в тайгу,
И друга спасет костер на снегу.
...   
...
Ты сойди на гальку, и молча, потрогай
Воду разных рек из разных стран,
Он много что видел и помнит он много
Великий, он же Тихий океан. 
Долго шли этапы на север, на север,
Ждал их край планеты - Магадан,
Но судьям суровым не верил, не верил
Великий, он же Тихий океан.
...   _____________________ автор Владимир Высоцкий  Нам говорят без всякой лести: «Без вас со скуки мы умрём». И мы всегда и всюду вместе, Везде втроём, всегда поём.  Без нас нельзя на дне рожденья, Без нас и свадьбам не бывать. И мы сейчас идём веселье На новосельи поднимать.  Мы успеваем еле-еле Петь у одних, пить у других, Хотя б нам на одной неделе Давали восемь выходных.  Нам ничего, а парень болен, Ему бы есть и больше спать. Но мы нужны — чего же боле, Что можем мы ещё сказать!  (в фильме песня звучит частично)

----------


## Lampada

http://1000plastinok.net/Vladimir_Vy...2-Roschca.html   *Исполнитель: Владимир Высоцкий*  *Музыка: Анатолий Васильев, Борис Хмельницкий*  *Слова: Андрей Вознесенский*   *Роща*Не трожь человека, деревце,
костра в нём не разводи.
И так в нём такое делается -
Боже, не приведи! 
Не бей, человека, птица,
ещё не открыт отстрел.
Круги твои — ниже, тише.
Неведомое — острей. 
Неопытен друг двуногий.
Вы, норка и колонок,
снимите силки с дороги.
чтоб душу не наколол. 
Не возвращайте прошлого,
он в этом не виноват.
Не надо, вольная рощица,
к домам его ревновать. 
Такая стоишь тенистая,
с начёсами до бровей -
травили его, освистывали,
ты-то хоть не убей! 
Отдай ему в воскресенье
все ягоды и грибы,
пожалуй ему спасение,
спасением погуби.

----------


## Lampada

*Владимир Высоцкий* :: Послушать музыку на 1000 пластинок

----------


## Lampada

Исполняет  *Лев Прыгунов*  *  Дорога, дорога...* (1961) 
Музыка - М. Таривердиев, слова - В. Высоцкий.  Дорога, дорога - счета нет шагам,
        И не знаешь, где конец пути,-
        По дороге мы идем по разным сторонам
        И не можем ее перейти. 
               Улыбнись мне хоть как-нибудь взглядом,
               Улыбнись - я напротив, я рядом.
               Побегу на красный свет,- оштрафуют,- не беда,-        
               Только ты подскажи мне - когда. 
        Улыбка, улыбка - для кого она?
        Ведь как я ее никто не ждет.
        Я замер и глаза закрыл, открыл - но ты одна,
        А я опять прозевал переход. 
               Улыбнись мне хоть как-нибудь взглядом,
               Улыбнись - я напротив, я рядом.
               Побегу на красный свет,- оштрафуют,- не беда,-        
               Только ты подскажи мне - когда. 
        Шагаю, шагаю - кто мне запретит!
        И шаги отсчитывают путь.
        За тобой готов до бесконечности идти -
        Только ты не сверни куда-нибудь. 
               Улыбнись мне хоть как-нибудь взглядом,
               Улыбнись - я напротив, я рядом.
               Путь наш долог, но ведь он все же кончится, боюсь,-
               Перейди, если я не решусь.

----------


## Lampada

"На границе с Турцией или с Пакистаном..."   Published on May 4, 2015* - rogovanova60* 
Запись у Михаила Крыжановского, Ленинград 9 июня 1968 года  
Песня о нейтральной полосе.
На границе с Турцией или с Пакистаном -
Полоса нейтральная. Справа, где кусты,-
Наши пограничники с нашим капитаном,
А на левой стороне - ихние посты. 
А на нейтральной полосе цветы -
Необычайной красоты! 
Капитанова невеста жить решила вместе.
Прикатила, говорит: - Милый, то да се... -
Надо ж хоть букет цветов подарить невесте -
Что за свадьба без цветов? Пьянка, да и все! 
А на нейтральной полосе цветы -
Необычайной красоты! 
К ихнему начальнику, точно по повестке,
Тоже баба прикатила - налетела блажь,
И тоже "милый" говорит, только по-турецки,-
Будет свадьба, - говорит, - свадьба - и шабаш! 
А на нейтральной полосе цветы -
Необычайной красоты! 
Наши пограничники - храбрые ребята -
Трое вызвались идти, с ними - капитан.
Разве ж знать они могли про то, что азиаты
Порешили в эту ночь вдарить по цветам? 
А на нейтральной полосе цветы
Необычайной красоты! 
Пьян от запаха цветов капитан мертвецки,
Ну и ихний капитан тоже в доску пьян.
Повалился он в цветы, охнув по-турецки,
И, по-русски крикнув: - Мать... - рухнул капитан. 
А на нейтральной полосе цветы -
Необычайной красоты! 
Спит капитан, и ему снится,
Что открыли границу, как ворота в Кремле.
Ему и на фиг не нужна была чужая заграница -
Он пройтиться хотел по ничейной земле.
Почему же нельзя? Ведь земля-то ничья,
Ведь она - нейтральная! 
А на нейтральной полосе цветы -
Необычайной красоты! 
1966.

----------


## Lampada

*"Дом хрустальный" ( гитара)*   Published on Apr 24, 2015* -* YurchenkoElena   _Видеоряд - из к/фильма "Хозяин тайги",1968 г. "Мосфильм".
Режиссёр - Владимир Назаров.
В фильме песня прозвучала без 3-его куплета._

----------


## Lampada

Райские яблоки_ (ранний вариант) _ Published on May 30, 2015  _Редкие кадры, любительская съёмка А. Сысоева. 
Ваганьково 25.01.1981, 
 могила В. Высоцкого, 09.1980, 40 дней   _ 
Я умру, говорят- мы когда-то всегда умираем,-
Езжу на дармовых, если в спину сподобят ножом:
Убиенных щадя, отпевают и балуют Раем,-
Не скажу про живых, а покойников мы бережём. 
В грязь ударю лицом, завалюсь покрасивее набок,
И ударит душа на ворованных клячах в галоп.
Вот и дело с концом, в райских кущих покушаю яблок
Подойду не спеша, вдруг капот подвернёт остолоп. 
Чур меня самого, наважденье знакомое что-то,
Неродящий пустырь и сплошное ничто - беспредел.
И среди ничего - возвышались литые ворота,
И этап-богатырь - тысяч пять - на коленях сидел. 
Как ржанет коренник! Я смирил его даром отцовым,
Да репьи из мочал, еле выдрал и гриву заплёл.
Пётр-Апостол старик слишком долго возился с засовом -
И кряхтел и ворчал, и не смог отворить - и ушел. 
Тот огромный этап, не издал ни единого стона,
Лишь на корточки вдруг с понемевших колен пересел.
Вот следы пёсьих лап,- да не Рай это вовсе, а зона!
Все вернулось на круг, и распятый над кругом висел. 
Мы с конями глядим, вот у жизни на зло нам всем зонам,
Хлебный пух из ворот,- это крепче чем руки вязать,
Я пока невредим, но и я нахлебался озоном,
Лепоты полон рот, и ругательства трудно сказать. 
Засучив рукава, пролетели две тени в зелёном,
С криком: В рельсу стучи!- пропорхнули на крыльях в ночи,
Там малина, братва,- нас встречают малиновым звоном!
Нет- звенели ключи,- это к нам подбирали ключи. 
Я подох на задах-на руках на старушечьих дряблых,
Не а Мадонне прижат, божий сын, а в хоромах холоп,
В дивных райских садах - просто прорва мороженых яблок,
Но сады сторожат и стреляют без промаха в лоб. 
Херувимы кружат - ангел хлопает с вышки-занятно,
Да не взыщет Христос - рву плоды ледяные с дерев,
Как я выстрелу рад - ускакал я на Землю обратно,
Вот и яблок принёс, их запазухой тело согрел. 
Я вторично умру, если надо - мы вновь умираем,
Удалось, Бог ты мой! Я не сам - мне бы пулю в живот,
Так сложилось в миру: всех застрелянных балуют Раем,
А от-туда с землёй - бережёного Бог бережёт. 
В грязь ударю лицом, завалюсь после выстрела набок,
Кони хочут овсу, но пора закусть удила.
Вдоль обрыва с кнутом понад пропастью пазуху яблок
Я тебе принесу: ты меня и из рая ждала,
Я тебе принесу: ты меня и из рая ждала! 
1977

----------


## Lampada

*Николай Фоменко  
Дорогая передача...*(Бегущая дорожка со словами)

----------


## Lampada

*"Нат Пинкертон" ( к/ф "Место встречи...")*   Published on Jun 2, 2015* -* *YurchenkoElena*  Видеоряд из к/фильма "Место встречи изменить нельзя" —  советский пятисерийный телевизионный фильм режиссёра Станислава Говорухина по роману братьев Вайнеров "Эра милосердия" 1979 г.  Нат Пинкертон — вот с детства мой кумир,
Сравниться с ним теперь никто не может, 
Но он имел такой преступный мир,
Что плохо спится мне и зависть гложет. 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз —
И работа идёт эффективно. 
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно.  
Не скрыться вам, ведь от меня секретов нет.
Мой метод прост: брать всех под подозренье.
Любой преступник оставляет след
И возвращается на место преступленья. 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз —
И работа идёт эффективно.
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно. 
У детективов хмурый вид и мрачный нрав:
Характер наш достоин укоризны —
Имеем дело с попираньем прав
И только с тёмной стороною нашей жизни. 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз — 
И работа идёт эффективно. 
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно.  
Другие люди, сдав все горести на слом,
Гуляют всласть по Ноябрю и Маю;
Я ж не сижу за праздничным столом —
Хожу кругом и в окна наблюдаю. 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз —
И работа идёт эффективно.
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно. 
"Мир — как театр", — так говорил Шекспир.
Я вижу лишь характерные роли:
Тот — негодяй, тот — жулик, тот — вампир, —
И всё... как Пушкин говорил: "...чего же боле?" 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз —
И работа идёт эффективно.
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно. 
Но имя есть (я повторяю, как пароль:
Не верь, что детективы нелюдимы) —
Она играет голубую роль,
Мне голубая роль — необходима. 
Аппарат и намётанный глаз —
И работа идёт эффективно.
Только — я столько знаю про вас,
Что подчас мне бывает противно

----------


## Lampada

*В. Высоцкий и В. Абдулов - "Нет друга, но смогу ли..."* (ближайшие друзья поют дуэтом)   Нет друга, но смогу ли Не вспоминать его - Он спас меня от пули И много чего, -  Ведь если станет плохо С душой иль с головой, То он в мгновенье ока Окажется со мной.  И где бы он не был, куда б не уехал, - Как прежде, в бою, и в огне, и в дыму, Я знаю, что он мне желает успеха, Я тоже успеха желаю ему.  1971

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий - Ну вот, исчезла дрожь в руках...* (морская версия)   Published on Jun 13, 2015* - rogovanova60*  Запись на Ялтинской киностудии 01- 02 декабря 1976 года, репетиция для к/ф "Ветер Надежды"

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 20, 2015 *- YurchenkoElena* 
Высоцкий.* "Песня о Земле"* ( с предисловием). 
" Кто сказал: "Всё сгорело дотла,
Больше в Землю не бросите семя"?!
Кто сказал, что Земля умерла? -
Нет, она затаилась на время..."

----------


## Lampada

_Не вернулся из боя..._

----------


## Lampada

В.Смехов читает стихотворение В Высоцкого *- "Судьба"*   Куда ни втисну душу я, куда себя ни дену, За мною пёс — Судьба моя, беспомощна, больна. Я гнал её каменьями, но жмётся пёс к колену — Глядит, глаза навыкате, и с языка — слюна.  Морока мне с нею — Я оком тускнею, Я ликом грустнею И чревом урчу, Нутром коченею, А горлом немею,  И жить не умею, И петь не хочу!  Должно быть, старею. Пойти к палачу? Пусть вздёрнет на рею, А я заплачу.  Я зарекался столько раз, что на Судьбу я плюну, Но жаль её, голодную, — ласкается, дрожит. Я стал тогда из жалости подкармливать Фортуну — Она, когда насытится, всегда подолгу спит.  Тогда я гуляю, Петляю, вихляю, Я ваньку валяю И небо копчу. Но пса охраняю, Сам вою, сам лаю — О чём пожелаю, Когда захочу.  Нет, не постарею — Пойду к палачу,  Пусть вздёрнет скорее, А я приплачу.  Бывают дни — я голову в такое пекло всуну, Что и Судьба попятится, испуганна, бледна. Я как-то влил стакан вина  для храбрости в Фортуну — С тех пор ни дня без стакана,  ещё ворчит она:  "Эх, закуски — ни корки!" Мол, я бы в Нью-Йорке Ходила бы в норке, Носила б парчу!.. А я ноги — в опорки, Судьбу — на закорки: И в гору, и с горки Пьянчугу влачу.  Когда постарею, Пойду к палачу — Пусть вздёрнет на рею, А я заплачу.  Однажды пере-перелил Судьбе я ненароком — Пошла, родимая, вразнос и изменила лик. Хамила, безобразила и обернулась Роком — И, сзади прыгнув на меня, схватила за кадык.  Мне тяжко под нею, Гляди, я синею, Уже сатанею, Кричу на бегу: "Не надо за шею! Не надо за шею!! Не над за шею — Я петь не смогу!!!"  Судьбу, коль сумею, Снесу к палачу — Пусть вздёрнет на рею, А я заплачу!

----------


## Lampada

_Popular Russian Balladeer Sang About Ordinary Life In The USSR_ : *NPR*   *COREY FLINTOFF*  JULY 15, 2015 4:32 PM ET

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий. Инструкция перед поездкой за рубеж.    Published on Jul 24, 2015 *-* *YurchenkoElena*  _Что-то вроде современной версии на тему - "Наш" человек за границей".
 Видеоряд - из кинокомедий "Тайский вояж Степаныча" (2005 г.) и "Испанский вояж Степаныча" (2006 г.) 
Режиссер: Максим Воронков. Страна:Россия._

----------


## Lampada

ВЫСОЦКИЙ* --*УНИКАЛЬНАЯ  БОЛГАРСКАЯ  ВИДЕОЗАПИСЬ*!!!*    Published on Jul 20, 2015 -  *rogovanova60*   _1975 год. Владимир Высоцкий, Леонид Филатов, Иван Дыховичный, Иван Бортник на Болгарском телевидение. 
Видео TheIlyacat._

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий. Фотоальбом (New York, 2005). Обсуждение на LiveInternet -     *ВЛАДИМИР ВЫСОЦКИЙ. ФОТОАЛЬБОМ (NEW YORK, 2005)*    _Суббота, 24 Января 2015 г. 13:37 + в цитатник_

----------


## Lampada

25 Июля. День памяти Владимира Высоцкого. Праздники 25 Июля 2015 
Сегодня День памяти Владимира Высоцкого.

----------


## Lampada

Москва, Ваганьково, 25.07.2015. 
 Присутствовали Говорухин, Панкратов-Чёрный.

----------


## Lampada

*Французские бесы*    Published on Aug 25, 2015 -* rogovanova60* Запись Михаила Шемякина , 15.07.1978 года.  _"Эта песня посвящена одному странному такому загулу, который произошёл не так давно и, надеюсь, более не повторится. Посвящена другу моему Михаилу Шемякину."_ 
Открытые двери Больниц, жандармерий, Предельно натянута нить, Французские бесы — Большие балбесы, Но тоже умеют кружить.  Я где-то точно наследил,  Последствия предвижу: Меня сегодня бес водил По городу Парижу, Канючил: "Выпей-ка бокал! Послушай-ка гитары!"  Таскал по русским кабакам, Где — венгры да болгары.  Я рвался на природу, в лес, Хотел в траву и в воду,  Но это был французский бес: Он не любил природу. Мы — как сбежали из тюрьмы. Веди — куда угодно. Пьянели и трезвели мы Всегда поочерёдно. И бес водил, и пели мы И плакали свободно.  А друг мой — гений всех времен, Безумец и повеса, — Когда бывал в сознанье он, Седлал хромого беса. Трезвея, он вставал под душ, Изничтожая вялость, — И бесу наших русских душ Сгубить не удавалось.  А то, что друг мой сотворил, — От Бога, не от беса,  Он крупного помола был, Крутого был замеса. Его снутри не провернёшь Ни острым, ни тяжёлым, Хотя он огорожен сплошь Враждебным частоколом.  Пить наши пьяные умы Считали делом кровным. Чего наговорили мы И правым и виновным! Нить порвалась — и понеслась! Спасайте наши шкуры! Больницы плакали по нас, А также префектуры.  Мы лезли к бесу в кабалу, С гранатами — под танки,  Блестели слёзы на полу, А в них тускнели франки. Цыгане пели нам про шаль И скрипками качали, Вливали в нас тоску-печаль — По горло в нас печали.  Уж влага из ушей лилась, Всё — чушь, глупее чуши, Но скрипки снова эту мразь Заталкивали в души. Армян в браслетах и серьгах Икрой кормили где-то, А друг мой в чёрных сапогах  Стрелял из пистолета.  Набрякли жилы, и в крови Образовались сгустки,  И бес, сидевший визави, Хихикал по-французски. Всё в этой жизни — суета! Плевать на префектуры! Мой друг подписывал счета И раздавал купюры.  Распахнуты двери Больниц, жандармерий, Предельно натянута нить, Французские бесы — Такие балбесы!  Но тоже умеют кружить.    Владелец:* daluvlvysulsm* Опубликован: 30 ноября 2008  Воспоминания М. Шемякина о событиях песни: 
..._Или вот - песня "французские бесы"._ _Нормально у нас было так: Володя пил - я был трезвенником; я пил - Володя охранял меня. 
В этот день, к сожалению, Шемякин тоже сорвался. Тоже пил - вместе с Высоцким. Значит, мы ушли, оба - два хулигана русских, в страшный запой, нехороший - ничего приятного для французов в этот вечер не было. Мы гуляли. Это было страшно. 
Сначала мы были у Жака Татляна, известного армянско-французского певца, в его знаменитом кабаре, которе называлось "Две гитары". Но он, когда увидел нас в ансамбле, немножко выпившими, испугался и говорит: "Ребята, я вас уважаю, и Шемякина и Высоцкого, и Высоцкого и Шемякина, но если вы не уйдете, я сейчас вызову полицию!" 
Мы были только накануне наших веселых резвостей - и решили быстро уйти. Ушли в другой русский кабак, который назывался "Распутин". На беду нашу (на Володину, вернее) - там сидел Любимов, с хозяйкой кабаре, мадам Мартини. Володя сделал такую героическую мину и молча прошёл, не замечая. Публики не было, мы уселись напротив цыганского хора. 
Я подошел к Любимову, поздоровался, говорю: "Володе плохо". Он говорит: "А Вам тоже вроде нехорошо".  Я говорю: "Это все фигня. А вот Вы, господин хороший. Вы - засранец". "Почему, Миш?.." (Потому что он милый вообще человек). Я говорю: "Знаете почему? Потому что Вы государя Императора Николая в своем спектакле - повесили вверх ногами, в сапожках. Прекрасно получилось! А Вы представьте вот такой момент... В зале ведь сидели столетние старушки и старички. А тридцать или сорок лет тому назад Вы осмелились бы вот такой трюк проделать? К Вам бы подошли, любимый Любимов, господа офицеры и - надавали бы Вам по морде, за оскорбление персоны." И Любимов, очень талантливый человек, очень странный, вдруг взял меня за руку, обнял и сказал: "Миша, - говорит, - Вы правы. Я сподличал... "  
А потом началась вот такая истерика. Володя, который был дико разозлён тем, что директор театра его увидел в непотребном виде, - запел. Цыгане сначала пели, Володя начал бросать - это у нас называлось "раздача денежных знаков населению". Володя раздаёт - и поёт одновременно. И запел он песню, в которой есть слова: "А где твой черный пистолет?" - моей пьяной башке, туманной, вспомнилось: а пистолет - у меня в кармане! Я ведь охраняю Высоцкого. "Вовочка, вот, здесь он!"  И - начинаю палить в потолок, чтобы ему показать: пистолет - тут, и патроны тут, и порох тут, в пороховницах!..  Цыгане лезут, естественно, под стол.  Мадам хозяйка - тоже, с Любимовым - так как-то залезают, угрюмо... А мы с Володей стреляем, кричим:  "А-а-а, а где?" А я говорю:  "Вот, а вот - так!" Вот - такая песня получилась:  "И друг мой в чёрных сапогах стрелял из пистолета!.." 
И потом вдруг я вижу, что хозяйка выползла из-под стола, потому что патроны у меня кончились, звонит в полицию. Я думаю: "Время уходить". И мы ушли. В этот момент, оказалось, как раз подъехала машина с полицейскими, которые хотели нас вязать, брать, надавать кандалы. 
А мы поехали в другой кабак, который назывался "Царевич", где пел - шестьдесят лет - один из самых знаменитых русских цыган, Володя Поляков, который всегда просил: "Володя, ну спой..." Но Высоцкий, когда пил - петь уже не мог. Потом был другой кабак, потом была другая пьянка, всё было страшно, всё было интересно..._

----------


## Lampada

Машины Владимира Высоцкого

----------


## Lampada

*Странная сказка.*    Published on Aug 25, 2015   _Владимир Высоцкий о сегодняшних событиях говорил почти полвека назад._

----------


## Lampada

_ЗДЕСЬ ЛАПЫ У ЕЛЕЙ ДРОЖАТ НА ВЕСУ_

----------


## Lampada

https://www.stihi.ru/2009/01/24/2607     
Собрал* Евгений Запяткин*

----------


## Lampada

*Высоцкий -- Человек за бортом*    Published on Sep 20, 2015 - rogovanova60 _Из архива Одесской киностудии. 
Запись ноябрь 1969год._  _Анатолию Гарагуле. _ 
Был шторм. Канаты рвали кожу с рук,
        И якорная цепь визжала чертом.
        Пел ветер песню дьявола, и вдруг
        Раздался голос: - Человек за бортом! 
               И сразу: Полный назад! Стоп машина! На воду шлюпки! Помочь!
  Вытащить сукина сына,
  Или, там, сукину дочь!
(Живо спасти и согреть!
               Внутрь ему, если мужчина,
               Если же нет - растереть!) 
        Я пожалел, что обречен шагать
        По суше,- значит, мне не ждать подмоги.
        Никто меня не бросится спасать
        И не объявит шлюпочной тревоги. 
               А скажут: - Полный вперед! Ветер в спину!
               Будем в порту по часам.
               Так ему, сукину сыну,
               Пусть выбирается сам! 
        И мой корабль от меня уйдет.
        На нем, должно быть, люди выше сортом.
        Впередсмотрящий смотрит лишь вперед,
        Ему плевать, что человек за бортом! 
               Я вижу: мимо суда проплывают,
               Ждет их приветливый порт.
               Мало ли кто выпадает
               С главной дороги за борт. 
        Пусть в море меня вынесет, а там -
        Шторм девять баллов новыми деньгами!
        За мною спустит шлюпку капитан,
        И обрету я почву под ногами. 
               Они зацепят меня за одежду,
               Значит, падать одетому - плюс!
               В шлюпочный борт, как в надежду,
               Мертвою хваткой вцеплюсь. 
        Здесь с бака можно плюнуть за корму.
        Узлов немного - месяц на Гавану,
        Но я хочу на палубу - к нему,
        К вернувшему мне землю капитану! 
               Правда, с качкой у них - перебор там,
               В штормы от вахт не вздохнуть,
               Но человеку за бортом
               Здесь не дадут утонуть! 
        Я на борту, курс прежний, прежний путь.
        Мне тянут руки, души, папиросы.
        И я уверен, если что-нибудь,-
        Мне бросят круг спасательный матросы. 
               Давайте ж полный вперед, что нам льдина!
               Я теперь ваш, моряки!
               Режь меня, сукина сына,
               И разрывай на куски! 
        Когда пустым захлопнется капкан
        И на земле забудутся потери,
        Мне самый лучший в мире капитан
        Опустит трап, и я сойду на берег. 
               Я затею такой разговор там
               И научу кой-кого,
               Как человека за бортом
               Не оставлять одного.

----------


## Lampada

*На Большом Каретном
 дуэт с Шалаевой* Published on Oct 3, 2015 -  *rogovanova60*   _Редкая запись на дому у Ирины Шалаевой 1964 год._  
Где мои семнадцать лет?
На Большом Каретном.
Где мои семнадцать бед?
На Большом Каретном.
А где не гаснет ночью свет?
На Большом Каретном.
И где меня сегодня нет?
На Большом Каретном
Помнишь ли товарищ этот дом?
Верю, вспоминаешь ты о нем.
Я скажу, что тот полжизни потерял,
Кто на Большом Каретном не бывал. 
Еще бы ведь... 
Где мои семнадцать лет?
На Большом Каретном.
Где мои семнадцать бед?
На Большом Каретном.
А где мой черный пистолет?
На Большом Каретном.
А где меня сегодня нет
На Большом Каретном.
Переименован он теперь,
Стало все по-новому, верь - не верь,
И все же, где б ты ни бл, где ты не бредешь,
Нет-нет, да по Каретному пройдешь. 
Еще бы ведь... 
Где мои семнадцать лет?
На Большом Каретном.
Где мои семнадцать бед?
На Большом Каретном.
А где не гаснет ночью свет?
На Большом Каретном.
А где меня сегодня нет?
На Большом Каретном... м

----------


## Lampada

Посмертная маска.

----------


## Lampada

(Высоцкий - провидец на все времена!)  ::       *Притча о Правде и Лжи  *  Published on Oct 16, 2015  - * rogovanova60*  Запись на дому У Льва Делюсина 25 октября 1977 год  
Притча о Правде и Лжи. _В подражание Булату Окуджаве_ 
Нежная Правда в красивых одеждах ходила,
Принарядившись для сирых, блаженных, калек, -
Грубая Ложь эту Правду к себе заманила:
Мол, оставайся-ка ты у меня на ночлег. 
И легковерная Правда спокойно уснула,
Слюни пустила и заулыбалась во сне, -
Грубая Ложь на себя одеяло стянула,
В Правду впилась - и осталась довольна вполне. 
И поднялась, и скроила ей рожу бульдожью:
Баба как баба, и что её ради радеть?! -
Разницы нет никакой между Правдой и Ложью,
Если, конечно, и ту и другую раздеть. 
Выплела ловко из кос золотистые ленты
И прихватила одежды, примерив на глаз;
Деньги взяла, и часы, и ещё документы, -
Сплюнула, грязно ругнулась - и вон подалась. 
Только к утру обнаружила Правда пропажу -
И подивилась, себя оглядев делово:
Кто-то уже, раздобыв где-то черную сажу,
Вымазал чистую Правду, а так - ничего. 
Правда смеялась, когда в неё камни бросали:
"Ложь это всё, и на Лжи одеянье моё..."
Двое блаженных калек протокол составляли
И обзывали дурными словами её. 
Стервой ругали её, и похуже, чем стервой,
Мазали глиной, спускали дворового пса...
"Духу чтоб не было, - на километр сто первый
Выселить, выслать за двадцать четыре часа!" 
Тот протокол заключался обидной тирадой
(Кстати, навесили Правде чужие дела):
Дескать, какая-то мразь называется Правдой,
Ну а сама - пропилась, проспалась догола. 
Чистая Правда божилась, клялась и рыдала,
Долго скиталась, болела, нуждалась в деньгах, -
Грязная Ложь чистокровную лошадь украла -
И ускакала на длинных и тонких ногах. 
Некий чудак и поныне за Правду воюет, -
Правда, в речах его правды - на ломаный грош:
"Чистая Правда со временем восторжествует, -
Если проделает то же, что явная Ложь!" 
Часто разлив по сто семьдесят граммов на брата,
Даже не знаешь, куда на ночлег попадёшь.
Могут раздеть, - это чистая правда, ребята, -
Глядь - а штаны твои носит коварная Ложь.
Глядь - на часы твои смотрит коварная Ложь.
Глядь - а конём твоим правит коварная Ложь. 
1977 
_________________________________   *A parable about truth** ∦* 
Delicate Truth once went walking in lovely apparel,
Spruced up to gladden the grey, crazy invalids’ sight;
Crude Falsity thought she’d get this Truth over a barrel;
She asked her: "Why don’t you stay at my place for the night?" 
Thus with a heart full of trust Truth quite happily dozed off,
Blew little bubbles and smiled to herself as she dreamt;
Falsity cunningly crept in and snatched her bedclothes off;
Sinking her teeth into Truth she grew fully content. 
Then she got up and she screwed her mug into a bulldog’s:
"She’s just a woman, so why should she make people care?"
There is no difference at all between Truth and a falsehood -
With the proviso, of course, that they’re both of them bare. 
Next she picked ribbons of gold from Truth’s plaits with no effort,
Grabbed all her clothes, which she held up and measured by eye,
Took all her money, her watch and, yes, even her passport,
Swore like a trooper and spat as she waved her goodbye. 
Only come morning did Truth see her things had been taken;
Looking herself up and down she was baffled and stunned;
Someone had somewhere got hold of some soot - it was caked on
All over pure, spotless Truth, but no harm had been done. 
Truth only laughed when the stones people threw at her caught her:
"Falsity’s done this, and Falsity’s got my clothes too!"
Two crazy invalids wrote down some notes to report her,
Shouting out all of the bad names the pair of them knew. 
Calling her "trollop" and worse, they set out to mistreat her,
Set loose the chained dog and said as they rubbed her with clay:
"Don’t let her within one hundred and one kilometres;
Make sure in twenty-four hours she’s been sent away." 
That report ended in words full of poison and malice
(Also they pinned lots of crimes on her they couldn’t solve):
"Some piece of filth’s making out that she’s Truth when the fact is
She’s just a drunk who’s slept rough till her clothes have dissolved." 
Naked Truth sobbed as she called upon God as her witness,
Ailed for a long time and wandered the earth in dire need,
While dirty Falsity, having made horse theft her business,
Skipped on the long, dainty legs of a pure-blooded steed. 
Rubbing along with an obvious lie’s not that tough now;
Looking at Truth hurt their eyes and made people annoyed.
Still uncorrupted, Truth this very day roams the rough ground;
Due to her nakedness, people she tries to avoid. 
Maybe some odd type might still try to battle Truth’s corner,
Though in all truth there’s a fig’s worth of truth in his speech;
Unadorned Truth will eventually sweep all before her -
If she can walk in the shoes of bare-faced Falsity. 
Often you’ll pour out a hundred and seventy gram-sized
Glasses for all when you’re not sure where you’re going to sleep;
They can undress you and that is the pure, naked truth, guys:
Look who’s now wearing your trousers, it’s base Falsity;
Look who’s perusing your watch now, it’s base Falsity;
Look who’s controlling your horse now, it’s base Falsity. 
© _Margaret & Stas Porokhnya_. Translation, 2007

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий и Марина Влади в гостях у реж. Виктора Турова.  Published on Oct 30, 2015 - * YurchenkoElena*  _" Владимир Высоцкий и Марина Влади в гостях у реж. Виктора Турова ( несколько фото ).
 Высоцкий часто бывал в Белоруссии. По разным поводам - пробы, съемки, концерты. Обязательно заезжал к Турову по пути из Москвы в Париж, если ехал на машине. Но больше любил без руля, чтоб можно было хорошо посидеть. Виктор Туров был первым режиссером, который заказал Высоцкому песни для кино. В итоге для туровских фильмов Высоцкий написал 17 песен.  12 из них вошли в картины «Я родом из детства», «Война под крышами», «Сыновья уходят в бой» и «Точка отсчета». 
-- Самая удивительная история вышла с песнями для фильма «Сыновья уходят в бой». Туров снимал его летом 1969-го под Новогрудком, на озере Свитязь. А Высоцкий приехал к своему белорусскому другу не работать, а отдыхать. Перед этой поездкой он попал в больницу, пережил клиническую смерть, едва выжил - в 31 год. Вместе с Мариной Влади они и приехали, поселились в простом деревенском доме в деревне Литовка километрах в десяти от Свитязи. Спали на сеновале, пили по утрам свежее козье молоко, гуляли по окрестностям. Съездили на несколько дней в Новогрудок, остановились в местной гостинице.  
-- На съемочную площадку к Турову Высоцкий ездил просто поиграть на гитаре, понаблюдать. И вся эта атмосфера настолько впечатлила поэта, что однажды за одну ночь он написал сразу четыре шедевра, три из них вошли в фильм Турова - «Он не вернулся из боя», «Сыновья уходят в бой» и «Песня о земле». 
После этой поездки в Литовку была написана и одна из лучших лирических песен Высоцкого «Здесь лапы у елей дрожат на весу». 
:_

----------


## Lampada

Владимир ВЫСОЦКИЙ - песни из фильма «Вертикаль»

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий Охота на волков

----------


## Lampada

"Как Высоцкого за молоко показывал" ( рассказывает Валерий Золотухин )   _Из выступления Валерия Золотухина - творческая встреча в Библио Глобусе 25.07.2012 г.  _ _ В интернете, в интересных фактах о съемках фильма "Хозяин тайги" приводится  текст письма ( частично ) от 9 августа 1968 г.( Высоцкий писал актеру Вениамину Смехову, с юмором, конечно ) -
"..  Живем мы в хате, построенной на месте сгоревшей тоже хаты. Есть у нас раскладушки, стол и бардак, устроенный Золотухиным. Как истый деревенский житель, он живет в ус не дует и поплевывает на грязь, неудобства, навоз и свинцовые мерзости деревенской жизни. А я умираю. Во дворе у нас живет свинья с выводком. Иногда она заходит к Золотухину на огонек и чувствует себя очень уютно. Сортир у нас порос картофелем, и мы туда не ходим…. Я написал две хреновых песни, обе при помощи Золотухина. У него иногда бывают проблески здравого смысла, и я эти редкие моменты удачно использую..."_---

----------


## Lampada

Мельница - Баллада о борьбе

----------


## Lampada

*Было так, я любил и страдал...*   Было так, я любил и страдал. Было так, я о ней лишь мечтал. Я ее видел часто во сне Амазонкой на белом коне.  Что мне была вся мудрость скучных книг, Когда к следам ее губами мог припасть я? Что с вами было, королева грез моих? Что с вами стало, мое призрачное счастье?  Наши души купались в весне. Наши головы были в огне. И печаль с ней, и боль далеки, И, казалось, не будет тоски.  Ну, а теперь хоть саван ей готовь, Смеюсь сквозь слезы я и плачу без причины. Ей вечным холодом и льдом сковало кровь От страха жить и от предчувствия кончины.  Понял я, больше песен не петь. Понял я, больше снов не смотреть. Дни тянулись с ней нитями лжи, С нею были одни миражи.  Я жгу остатки праздничных одежд, Я струны рву, освобождаясь от дурмана, Мне не служить рабом у призрачных надежд, Не поклоняться больше идолам обмана.

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий -- Ой Вань(Аркаш), гляди ка, микрофончики... (редкая запись)     *rogovanova60*  Published on Dec 1, 2015  На дне рождения Арнольда Владимировича Дедова,
Кривой Рог, гостиница, 09 апреля 1978 года. 
Аркаш, гляди-кось — микрофончики!
Нет, я, ей-богу, закричу!..
А это кто в короткой маечке?
И я такую жу хочу.
В конце квартала — слышь, Аркаш —
Ты мне на майку бабки дашь?
Ну что не дашь, опять не дашь,
Хоть плачь, Аркаш!

----------


## Lampada

В. Высоцкий  _Сколько чудес за туманами кроется..._ 
Исполняет Максим Ермачков

----------


## Lampada

Ермачков & Гостева в кл."Аккорд", Воронеж  
 Разбойничья песня (В. Высоцкий)

----------


## Lampada

Ермачков & Гостева в кл."Аккорд", Воронеж  
 Мишка Шифман (В.Высоцкий)

----------


## Lampada

Ермачков & Гостева в кл."Аккорд", Воронеж  
 Диалог у телевизора (В.Высоцкий)

----------


## Lampada

Ермачков & Гостева в кл."Аккорд", Воронеж  
 Военная песня (В.Высоцкий)

----------


## Lampada

_Лучшие песни В.С. Высоцкого_

----------


## Lampada

ВЫСОЦКИЙ 
 ДРУЖЕСКАЯ  
Исполняет Евгений Быков

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий - _кусок документалки_

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий -- _Я вышел ростом и лицом_ (редкая запись)   Published on Dec 2, 2015  -  *rogovanova60*  На дне рождения Арнольда Владимировича Дедова,
Кривой Рог, гостиница, 09 апреля 1978 года. 
Аудиозапись с канала lavriccat2011.  "Я вышел ростом и лицом — 
Спасибо матери с отцом, — 
С людьми в быту — 
и помыкал, и понукал, 
Глазастый был, прямой ходил, 
И рыжий был, и жил, как жил, 
И голове своей руками помогал.  Бродяжил и пришёл домой 
Уже с годами за спиной, 
Лежат года — ни бросить, ни продать, 
Но на Хаславского попал, 
Его он враз завербовал — 
И ВИА стали вместе создавать.  Дорога, а в дороге «ЛАЗ», 
Который по уши увяз, 
В салоне мрак, артисты третий час молчат. 
И водки нет — аж зло берёт, 
Назад семьсот, семьсот вперёд, 
И все ду… зубами «Танец с саблями» стучат.  «Глуши мотор, — 
Дед говорит, — 
Пусть тот Дворец огнём горит,
 Мол, видишь сам, тут больше нечего ловить. 
Мол, видишь сам — кругом семьсот, 
К утру же точно занесёт, 
Так запакует, что не надо хоронить».  Хаславский Деду: «Не канючь!»,
 А Дед за гаечный за ключ
 И смотрит волком, он вообще бывает крут.
 И хоть бывает Дедов крут, 
Но именинников не бьют, 
И Коренблиту ещё сто грамм нальют".

----------


## Lampada

Кони привередливые

----------


## Lampada

Не сдержать меня уговорами.
        Верю свято я не в него ли?
        Пусть над ним кружат черны вороны,
        Но он дорог мне и в неволе. 
        Верим веку испокон
        Да прослышала сама я,
        Как в году невесть каком
        Стали вдруг одним цветком
        Два цветка, Иван да Марья.

----------


## Lampada

_Последний год_

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Семёнович Высоцкий | КулЛиб - Классная библиотека! Скачать книги бесплатно

----------


## Lampada

*С. Безруков и Е. Гусева - 'Иван да Марья'*    Вот пришла лиха беда - Уж ворота отворяют,- Значит, пробил час, когда Бабьи слезы высыхают. Значит, больше места нет Ни утехам, ни нарядам. Коль семь бед - один ответ,- Так пускай до лучших лет Наши беды будут рядом. Не сдержать меня уговорами. Верю свято я - не в него ли? Пусть над ним кружат черны вороны, Но он дорог мне и в неволе. Понаехали сваты, Словно на смех, для потехи,- Ах, шуты они, шуты: Не бывать тому вовеки. Где им знать: поют кругом, Да прослышала сама я, Как в году невесть каком Стали вдруг одним цветком Два цветка - Иван да Марья. Путь-дороженька - та ли, эта ли,- Во кромешной тьме, с мукой-болью, В пекло ль самое, на край света ли,- Приведи к нему, хоть в неволю. Ветры добрые, тайком Прокрадитесь во темницу - Пусть узнает он о том, Что душа к нему стремится. Сердцем пусть не упадет И не думает худого, Пусть надеется и ждет - Помощь Марьина придет Скоро-скоро, верно слово. Пусть не сетует, пусть не мается, Ведь не зря цветок в чистом поле Нашим именем называется - Так цвести ему и в неволе! 1974

----------


## Lampada

Чёрное золото 
Сегодня День шахтёра.

----------


## Lampada

СЛУЧАЙ НА ШАХТЕ (редкая запись)  Оцифровка - Николай Цанков /Болгария/  Сидели пили вразнобой "Мадеру", "старку", "зверобой", И вдруг нас всех зовут в забой, до одного: У нас - стахановец, гагановец, Загладовец, - и надо ведь, Чтоб завалило именно его.  Он - в прошлом младший офицер, Его нам ставили в пример, Он был, как юный пионер - всегда готов,- И вот он прямо с корабля Пришел стране давать угля,- А вот сегодня - наломал, как видно, дров.  Спустились в штрек, и бывший зек - Большого риска человек - Сказал: "Беда для нас для всех, для всех одна: Вот раскопаем - он опять Начнет три нормы выполнять, Начнет стране угля давать - и нам хана.  Так что, вы, братцы,- не стараться, А поработаем с прохладцей - Один за всех и все за одного". ...Служил он в Таллине при Сталине - Теперь лежит заваленный,- Нам жаль по-человечески его...

----------


## Lampada

Song of a Fighter Plane  (Песня самолета-истребителя)

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1e...iySfHYOs1lAaiQ   Vladimir Vysotsky Translated

----------


## Lampada

Белый вальс  Какой был бал! Накал движенья, звука, нервов!
        Сердца стучали на три счета вместо двух.
        К тому же дамы приглашали кавалеров
        На белый вальс, традиционный - и захватывало дух. 
        Ты сам, хотя танцуешь с горем пополам,
        Давно решился пригласить ее одну,-
        Но вечно надо отлучаться по делам -
        Спешить на помощь, собираться на войну. 
        И вот, все ближе, все реальней становясь,
        Она, к которой подойти намеревался,
        Идет сама, чтоб пригласить тебя на вальс,-
        И кровь в висках твоих стучится в ритме вальса. 
               Ты внешне спокоен средь шумного бала,
               Но тень за тобою тебя выдавала -
               Металась, ломалась, дрожала она в зыбком свете свечей.
               И бережно держа, и бешено кружа,
               Ты мог бы провести ее по лезвию ножа,-
               Не стой же ты руки сложа, сам не свой и ничей! 
        Был белый вальс - конец сомненьям маловеров
        И завершенье юных снов, забав, утех,-
        Сегодня дамы приглашали кавалеров -
        Не потому, не потому, что мало храбрости у тех. 
        Возведены на время бала в званье дам,
        И кружит головы нам вальс, как в старину.
        Но вечно надо отлучаться по делам -
        Спешить на помощь, собираться на войну. 
        Белее снега белый вальс, кружись, кружись,
        Чтоб снегопад подольше не прервался!
        Она пришла, чтоб пригласить тебя на жизнь,-
        И ты был бел - белее стен, белее вальса. 
               Ты внешне спокоен средь шумного бала,
               Но тень за тобою тебя выдавала -
               Металась, дрожала, ломалась она в зыбком свете свечей.
               И бережно держа, и бешено кружа,
               Ты мог бы провести ее по лезвию ножа,-
               Не стой же ты руки сложа, сам не свой и ничей! 
        Где б ни был бал - в лицее, в Доме офицеров,
        В дворцовой зале, в школе - как тебе везло,-
        В России дамы приглашали кавалеров
        Во все века на белый вальс, и было все белым-бело. 
        Потупя взоры, не смотря по сторонам,
        Через отчаянье, молчанье, тишину
        Спешили женщины прийти на помощь нам,-
        Их бальный зал - величиной во всю страну. 
        Куда б ни бросило тебя, где б ни исчез,-
        Припомни вальс - как был ты бел!- и улыбнешься.
        Век будут ждать тебя - и с моря и с небес -
        И пригласят на белый вальс, когда вернешься. 
               Ты внешне спокоен средь шумного бала,
               Но тень за тобою тебя выдавала -
               Металась, дрожала, ломалась она в зыбком свете свечей.
               И бережно держа, и бешено кружа,
               Ты мог бы провести ее по лезвию ножа,-
               Не стой же ты руки сложа, сам не свой и ничей!

----------


## Lampada

*Из дорожного дневника* 
Ожидание длилось,
        а проводы были недолги.
Пожелали друзья:
        "В добрый путь, чтобы все без помех".
И четыре страны
        предо мной расстелили дороги,
И четыре границы
        шлагбаумы подняли вверх. 
Тени голых берез
        добровольно легли под колеса,
Залоснилось шоссе
        и штыком заострилось вдали.
Вечный смертник - комар
        разбивался у самого носа,
Превращая стекло лобовое
        в картину Дали. 
И сумбурные мысли,
        лениво стучавшие в темя,
Всколыхнули во мне -
        ну попробуй-ка останови.
И в машину ко мне
        постучало военное время.
Я впустил это время,
        заменшанное на крови. 
И сейчас же в кабину
        глаза из бинтов заглянули
И спросили: "Куда ты?
        на запад? вертайся назад..."
Я ответить не мог:
        по обшивке царапнули пули.
Я услышал: "Ложись!
        берегись! проскочили! бомбят!" 
И исчезло шоссе -
        мой единственный верный фарватер.
Только елей стволы
        без обрубленных минами крон.
Бестелесый поток
        оптекал не спеша радиатор.
Я за сутки пути
        не продвинулся ни на микрон. 
Я уснул за рулем.
        Я давно разомлел до зевоты.
Ущипнуть себя за ухо
        или глаза протереть?
Вдруг в машине моей
        я увидел сержанта пехоты.
"Ишь, трофейная пакость, - сказал он, -
        удобно сидеть". 
Мы поели с сержантом
        домашних котлет и редиски.
Он опять удивился:
        "Откуда такое в войну?
Я, браток, - говорит, -
        восемь дней как позавтракал в Минске.
Ну, спасибо, езжай!
        будет время, опять загляну..." 
Он ушел на восток
        со своим поредевшим отрядом.
Снова мирное время
        в кабину вошло сквозь броню.
Это время глядело
        единственной женщиной рядом.
И она мне сказала:
        "Устал? Отдохни - я сменю". 
Все в порядке, на месте.
        Мы едем к границе. Нас двое.
Тридцать лет отделяет
        от только что виденных встреч.
Вот забегали щетки,
        отмыли стекло лобовое.
Мы увидели знаки,
        что призваны предостеречь. 
Кроме редких ухабов
        ничто на войну не похоже.
Только лес молодой,
        да сквозь снова налипшую грязь
Два огромных штыка
        полоснули морозом по коже,
Остриями - по мирному -
        кверху, а не накренясь. 
Здесь, на трассе прямой,
        мне,
             не знавшему пуль,
                              показалось,
Что и я гдето здесь
        довоевывал невдалике.
Потому для меня
        и шоссе, словно штык, заострялось,
И лохмотия свастик
        болтались на этом штыке. 
Никита Джигурда -  неспетые стихи Высоцкого:

----------


## Lampada

Исколняет Анна Артёменко
Музыка - Никита Джигурда и Вячеслав Бобков  
Люблю тебя сейчас - на неспетые стихи Владимира Высоцкого, посвящённые Марине Влади.   Люблю тебя сейчас
Не тайно - напоказ.
Не "после" и не "до", в лучах твоих сгораю.
Навзрыд или смеясь,
Но я люблю сейчас,
А в прошлом - не хочу, а в будущем - не знаю. 
В прошедшем "я любил"
Печальнее могил.
Все нежное во мне бескрылит и стреножит,
Хотя поэт поэтов говорил:
- Я вас любил, любовь еще, быть может... 
Так говорят о брошенном, отцветшем -
И в этом жалость есть и снисходительность,
Как к свергнутому с трона королю.
Есть в этом сожаленье об ушедшем,
Стремленье, где утеряна стремительность,
И как бы недоверье к "я люблю". 
Люблю тебя теперь
Без обещаний: "Верь!"
Мой век стоит сейчас - я век не перережу!
Во время - в продолжении "теперь" -
Я прошлым не дышу и будущим не грежу. 
Приду и вброд и вплавь
К тебе - хоть обезглавь! -
С цепями на ногах и с гирями по пуду.
Ты только по ошибке не заставь,
Чтоб после "я люблю" добавил я и "буду". 
Есть в этом "буду" горечь, как ни странно,
Подделанная подпись, червоточина
И лаз для отступления в запас,
Бесцветный яд на самом дне стакана
И, словно настоящему пощечина, -
Сомненье в том, что я люблю сейчас. 
Смотрю французский сон
С обилием времен,
Где в будущем - не так и в прошлом - по-другому.
К позорному столбу я пригвожден,
К барьеру вызван я языковому. 
Ах, - разность в языках!
Не положенье - крах!
Но выход мы вдвоем поищем и обрящем.
Люблю тебя и в сложных временах -
И в будущем и в прошлом настоящем!

----------


## Lampada

_   
В одномy провинциальному городу - ну, предположим, что это било Бердичево, - приехал
бродячий трупки под пр… под управлением Моти Рабиновича.
Они повесили афишу: «Всем, всем, всем! Умрёте - не увидите! Спешите видеть последний
раз в неделю!»
Собрaлась вся общественность города, пришёл даже самый городской голова! 
И вот в десять часов вечера в сарае подымаются шмутки, и начинается представление.
Стоит Фауст на бочки в синий свет и говорит:
Какой печал мне душу кивирает?
И цельный мир мне вертится в глазе?
Ах, Маргеритка неприметно, знаю,
Она обсмеивает мне
и говорит, що я - смешляк!
Но…
я, влюбимшись, буду обжидаться!
Ша!?_ _Кайца, там пипснуло калитке?
Покедова засунемся в кусты!
Кто это там
незнaкомиц суровий?
Это - я, Мефистопул,
Пришёл я Маргаритке саблизнуть!
А из тебя чичас я сделаю здесь труп -- пу-у!
Ха-ха! Какой пугач!
Ой, дайте мине кoпию!
Из суфлёрской будки:
Идиёт, у нас нет кoпии!
Ой, дайте мне що-нибудь другое, чем коля?ют!
Из суфлёрской будки:
Идиёт, у нас есть только перочинный нож!
Ага! У меня есть перочинный кинжал!
Мефистопу-у-ул! Пойдите сюда,
мы будем делать мокрую ду-эль-ю!
Стук:
Мефисто-о-опу-у-ул! Вас зовут у в подземелию!
Мефистофель отвечает:
Чичас приду, лишь тольки я ботинки зашмурую!
Сражаются.
Выходит детский хор:
Мы - пейзанцы, мы - пейзанцы,
мы ужасно все так рады,
что не знаем даже сами, что-о-о-о…
будем в играм ми играться,
играм, играм… Нашим папа
продолжает старый обичa-а-й!…
Занавес.
…Мотя Рабинович поместил хвалебную статью в местной газете._

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий : А люди всё роптали и роптали...: Стихи - Золотая поэзия

----------


## Lampada

*     
Шалава с собачкой  * _
Значить, э… встретился я, значить… Южном побережье Крыма вообще… вообще всё дело-то произошло. Значит, одним словом б{ыло}… произошло так. 
Сидит чувак, так… с шалавой… и шалава — с собачкой одновременно, представляешь? Сидит — она около… около ноги у её находится, так. Значит, она берёт сто пятьдесят водки себе, так. Он берёт себе нормально элементарно воды — нормальной, сельтерской, так. Смотрит на шалаву — она ему понравилась очень, шалава. И он собачку эту зафаловал, понимаешь! Погладил её, так… значит, дал ей колбаски, так… Выходит на улицу, одним словом, и шалава — за ним, потому что собачка-то за ним идёт, так! И он вместе с шалавой выходит на улицу. 
Приходят они в номер к ней, значит — она в гостинице живёт, так… Приходят, значит, в номер, он начинает с ней разговаривать, говорит: «Ты, — говорит, — меня прости, но ты мне очень понравилась. Просто физически — понимаешь? — понравилась». Одним словом, значит, там у них там одно, второе там, третье, четвёртое, пятое-шестое… Одним словом — произошло, так. 
Одним сло{вом}… Он уехал — потому что отпуск-то кончился, он должен уехать к себе домой, так. Уезжает в Саратов. Шалава по нему — умирает просто! Ну — чувствуешь? — не может жить без него, — понимаешь? — ну не может, и всё! Одним словом, значит, так: он своей жене, собственной супруге, говорит: «Ты прости меня, пожалуйста, я тебя не люблю, я должен поехать к своей шалаве… в Саратов». Правильно? Ну, он ничего не может сделать, потому что… собачку-то он зафаловал, — понимаешь? — собачку зафало{вал}… И он должен был просто, как говорится, выяснить отношения. Одним словом, так: он берёт отпуск за свой счёт на неделю, приезжает к ней в Саратов, приходит в театр — самое-то главное, что он в театр пришёл, — и чувствует, что она с мужем, понимаешь? И чувствует, что его это возмущает просто предельно, — понимаешь? — что она с мужем пришла, сука. Какое она имела право-то! Они же просто… Они же жили — да? Лю{били}… 
В общем, одним словом, он подходит к ней в антракте, берёт её за руку, отводит её в сторону и говорит: «Что ж ты, сука, делаешь?» Представляешь? Ну, он с ней начал разговаривать — просто элементарно начал разговаривать. Одним словом, договорились, что после спектакля он подойдёт к её дому, так. Подходит — она выходит ему навстречу, в шубе, вообще, нормальная так вся, ну, вышла, потому что зима была, так. Он ей говорит: «Где собачка, сука?» Она говорит: «Собачка сдохла!» Ты представляешь, как он расстроился?! Он собачку-то зафаловал, правильно? Ужасно! Ну, в общем, одним словом, он уехал к своей жене, вообще, с ней поговорил так с ней, хорошо: «В общем, извини, пожалуйста, я тебя всё равно не люблю, но я с тобой буду жить!» И так и остался с женой своей… 
Осень-зима (15 декабря ?) 1963 г., у А.Д.Синявского 
1963_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1003.13  
Музыка и исполнение - Станислав Коренблит 
Стихи Высоцкого    В голове моей тучи безумных идей - Нет на свете преград для талантов! Я под брюхом привыкших теснить лошадей Миновал верховых лейтенантов.  ...Разъярялась толпа, напрягалась толпа, Нарывалась толпа на заслоны - И тогда становилась толпа "на попа", Извергая проклятья и стоны.  Дома я раздражителен, резок и груб,- Домочадцы б мои поразились, Увидав, как я плакал, взобравшись на круп,- Контролеры - и те прослезились.  Столько было в тот миг в моем взгляде на мир Безотчетной, отчаянной прыти, Что, гарцуя на сером коне, командир Удивленно сказал: "Пропустите!"   Он, растрогавшись, поднял коня на дыбы - Аж нога ускользнула из стремя. Я пожал ему ногу, как руку судьбы,- Ах, живем мы в прекрасное время!  Серый конь мне прощально хвостом помахал, Я пошел - предо мной расступились; Ну, а мой командир на концерт поскакал Музыканта с фамилией Гилельс.  Я свободное место легко отыскал После вялой незлой перебранки,- Всё не сгонят - не то что, когда посещал Пресловутый Театр на Таганке.  Тесно здесь, но тепло - вряд ли я простужусть, Здесь единство рядов - в полной мере! Вот уже я за термосом чьим-то тянусь - В нем напиток "кровавая Мэри".  Вот сплоченность-то где, вот уж где коллектив, Вот отдача где и напряженье! Все болеют за нас - никого супротив,- Монолит - без симптомов броженья!  Меня можно спокойно от дел отстранить, Робок я перед сильными, каюсь,- Но нельзя меня силою остановить, Когда я на футбол прорываюсь!   1971.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1003.01 
Музыка и исполнение - Станислав Коренблит* * Слова Высоцкого   
Из-за гор - я не знаю, где горы те,-
        Он приехал на белом верблюде,
        Он ходил в задыхавшемся городе -
        И его там заметили люди. 
               И людскую толпу бесталанную
               С ее жизнью беспечной <и> зыбкой
               Поразил он спокойною, странною
               И такой непонятной улыбкой. 
        Будто знает он что-то заветное,
        Будто слышал он самое вечное,
        Будто видел он самое светлое,
        Будто чувствовал все бесконечное. 
               И взбесило толпу ресторанную
               С ее жизнью и прочной и зыбкой
               То, что он улыбается странною
               И такой непонятной улыбкой. 
        И герои все были развенчаны,
        Оказались их мысли преступными,
        Оказались красивые женщины
        И холодными и неприступными. 
               И взмолилась толпа бесталанная -
               Эта серая масса бездушная,-
               Чтоб сказал он им самое главное,
               И открыл он им самое нужное. 
        И, забыв все отчаянья прежние,
        На свое место встало все снова:
        Он сказал им три са<мые> нежные
        И давно позабытые <слова>.   1961

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1003.02  
Музыка и исполнение - Станислав Коренблит* * Слова Высоцкого 
Давайте я спою вам в подражанье радиолам,
        Глухим знакомым тембром из-за плохой иглы -
        Пластиночкой на "ребрах" в оформленье невеселом,
        Какими торговали пацаны из-под полы. 
        Ну, например, о лете, которо<го не будет>,
        Ну, например, о доме, что быстро догорел,
        Ну, например, о брате, которого осудят,
        О мальчике, которому - расстрел. 
        Сидят больные легкие в грудной и тесной клетке -
        Рентгеновские снимки - смерть на черно-белом фоне,-
        Разбалтывают пленочки о трудной пятилетке,
        А продлевают жизнь себе - вертясь на патефоне.  
        Между 1977 и 1979 Версии:
В рукописи строфа 2 расположена в финале стихотворения

----------


## Lampada

Песня о погибшем летчике  _Дважды Герою Советского Союза Николаю Скоморохову
и его погибшему другу_  
Всю войну под завязку
я все к дому тянулся,
И хотя горячился -
воевал делово, -
Ну а он торопился,
как-то раз не пригнулся -
И в войне взад-вперед обернулся
за два года - всего ничего. 
Не слыхать его пульса
С сорок третьей весны, -
Ну а я окунулся
В довоенные сны. 
И гляжу я дурея,
И дышу тяжело:
Он был лучше, добрее,
Добрее, добрее, -
Ну а мне - повезло. 
Я за пазухой не жил,
не пил с господом чая,
Я ни в тыл не просился,
ни судьбе под подол, -
Но мне женщины молча
намекали, встречая:
Если б ты там навеки остался -
может, мой бы обратно пришел?! 
Для меня - не загадка
Их печальный вопрос, -
Мне ведь тоже несладко,
Что у них не сбылось. 
Мне ответ подвернулся:
"Извините, что цел!
Я случайно вернулся,
вернулся, вернулся, -
Ну а ваш - не сумел". 
Он кричал напоследок,
в самолете сгорая:
"Ты живи! Ты дотянешь!" -
доносилось сквозь гул.
Мы летали под богом
возле самого рая, -
Он поднялся чуть выше и сел там,
ну а я - до земли дотянул. 
Встретил летчика сухо
Райский аэродром.
Он садился на брюхо,
Но не ползал на нем. 
Он уснул - не проснулся,
Он запел - не допел.
Так что я вот вернулся,
Глядите - вернулся, -
Ну а он - не успел. 
Я кругом и навечно
виноват перед теми,
С кем сегодня встречаться
я почел бы за честь, -
Но хотя мы живыми
до конца долетели -
Жжет нас память и мучает совесть,
у кого, у кого она есть. 
Кто-то скупо и четко
Отсчитал нам часы
Нашей жизни короткой,
Как бетон полосы, - 
И на ней - кто разбился,
Кто взлетел навсегда...
Ну а я приземлился,
А я приземлился, -
Вот какая беда...

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий  
Песни о войне.

----------


## Lampada

Баллада о борьбе (отрывок)

----------


## Lampada

Редкие съемки - Высоцкий и Губенко репетиция на Таганке     Киностудия СЕНТЯБРЬ

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий - Избранное (с ансамблем "Мелодия", 1975)

----------


## Lampada

Cмoтрины (В. Золотухину и Б. Можаеву)  
Там у соседей — пир горой,
И гость — солидный, налитой,
Ну а хозяйка — хвост трубой —
Идёт к подвалам:
В замок врезаются 
ключи,
И вынимаются 
харчи;
И с тягой ладится в печи,
И с поддувалом. 
А у меня — сплошные передряги:
То в огороде недород, 
то скот падёт,
То печь чадит от нехорошей тяги,
А то щеку на сторону ведёт. 
Там у соседа мясо в щах —
На всю деревню хруст в хрящах,
И дочь-невеста вся в прыщах —
Дозрела, значит.
Смотрины, стало быть, у них —
На сто рублей гостей одних,
И даже тощенький жених
Поёт и скачет. 
А у меня цепные псы взбесились —
Средь ночи с лая перешли на вой,
И на ногах моих мозоли прохудились
От топотни по комнате пустой.
Ох, у соседа быстро пьют!
А что не пить, когда дают?
А что не петь, когда уют
И не накладно?
А тут, вон, баба на сносях,
Гусей некормленных косяк...
Да дело, в общем, не в гусях, 
А всё неладно. 
Тут у меня постены появились,
Я их гоню и так и сяк — они опять,
Да в неудобном месте чирей вылез —
Пора пахать, а тут — ни сесть ни встать. 
Сосед малёночка прислал —
Он от щедрот меня позвал, 
Ну, я, понятно, отказал,А он — сначала.
Должно, литровую огрел —
Ну и, конечно, подобрел...
И я пошёл — попил, поел.
Не полегчало. 
И посредине этого разгула
Я пошептал на ухо жениху —
И жениха, как будто ветром, сдуло, 
Невеста вся рыдает наверху. 
Сосед орёт, 
что он народ,
Что основной закон блюдёт:
Мол кто не ест, тот и не пьёт, —
И выпил, кстати.
Все сразу повскакали с мест,
Но тут малец с поправкой влез:
"Кто не работает — не ест, 
Ты спутал, батя!" 
А я сидел с засаленною трёшкой,
Чтоб завтра гнать похмелие моё,
В обнимочку с обшарпанной гармошкой —
Меня и пригласили за неё. 
Сосед другую литру съел —
И осовел, 
и опсовел,
Он захотел, 
чтоб я попел —
Зря, что ль, поили?!
Меня схватили за бока
Два здоровенных паренька. 
"Играй, — говорят, — паскуда, пой, пока
Не удавили!" 
Уже дошло веселие до точки,
Уже невеста брагу пьёт тайком, —
И я запел про светлые денёчки,
"Когда служил на почте ямщиком". 
Потом ещё была уха
И заливные потроха,
Потом поймали жениха
И долго били,
Потом пошли плясать в избе,
Потом дрались не по злобе, —
И всё хорошее в себе
Доистребили. 
А я стонал в углу болотной выпью,
Набычась, а потом и подбочась, —
И думал я: с кем я завтра выпью
Из тех, с которыми я пью сейчас?! 
Наутро там всегда покой,
И хлебный мякиш за щекой,
И без похмелья перепой,
Еды — навалом,
Никто не лается 
в сердцах,
Собачка мается 
в сенцах,
И печка — в синих изразцах
И с поддувалом. 
А у меня — и в ясную погоду
Хмарь на душе, которая горит, 
Хлебаю я колодезную воду,
Чиню гармошку, а жена корит.*
_________________________________ * Meet the bride 
Neightbours starting to get plastered,
At the feast them guests in rows,
And the mistress of the master
To the cellar down she goes.
In the keys, the lock is tumbled,
Out the food, the stove is hot,
Flues are clean, so nary a rumble
Or some other trouble spot. 
But in my place it's troubles round robin:
One day the garden, next the cow's in pain,
One day the stove is smoking, won't draw beans,
The next it's toothache or some such pain. 
Over there, it's cabbage soup with meat,
The whole village hears them chewing.
The daughter, bride, ripe enough to eat,
All in boils, well, just a few o'them.
The lad he must've come to meet that broom.
What those pancakes must've cost them, fancy!
And who'd have thought that puny bridegroom
Was one for dancing! 
But at my place, them dogs of yours truly
Don't bark no more, just howl and fight.
And on my feet, old bunions oozing fluid
From pacing round the empty room at night. 
Oh, at the neighbour's, they drink fast.
But, hell, why not, it's not your last.
And why not sing when it's a blast,
And he's paying?
But here, my woman's nine months,
The geese I haven't fed for months,
Not just the geese, the whole dance!
I mean, a pain. 
Here them roaches run things, pure and simple,
I chase one out of doors next day there's ten.
And also, in an awkward place, a huge big pimple:
What, work, man? I can barely sit or stand. 
The neighbour sent his little runt
To say I should come over soon,
And so I thought I'd better come,
Declined, but then agreed.
He must've downed a litre or more,
Warmed right down to the very core,
And so I went and drank the store,
Still felt aggrieved.
And in the thick of all that festive fare
I whispered something to the bridegroom-to-be,
And suddenly the lad is outta there,
The bride upset, for all to see. 
The neighbour shouts that he's no fink,
That common law is writ in ink,
That he don't eat who does not drink,
And takes a swig.
Then one and all jump to their feet,
The little runt corrects and blets,
"Who does not work, let him not eat-
Dad, you're thick!" 
And me, I sat alone and fingered fondly
The fiver I had stashed for morning-after blues,
Embracing my accordion, my only
True pal who gets me invitations to these do's. 
The neighbor downed a litre more
And like a dog right off the floor
He got me up for an encore:
What did I think, drink's on the house?
Then three of them big chunky lads
Grabbed me tight by my shoulder pads:
"You sing, you bastard!" and one adds,
"Or else we rip your stinking mouth." 
So far so good, and then the fun got bendy,
The bride had commenced to spread her tail,
And I began to sing "O happy days unending"
And "How I used to ride with the mail".
And then a soup of fish was eaten,
And the chicken innards with the feet in,
And then the groom had to be beaten
Good and proper.
And then they danced like village swells,
And then they fought among themselves,
And everything that started well
Came a cropper. 
And as for me, I moaned in a far corner.
I'd had my fill, the time to strut had passed,
Thinking: Which of you fine fellows, come morning,
Will I again be seeing through my glass? 
Next morning, over there all is tranquil,
Plenty of good mood and, frankly,
No hang-over bitterness to rankle:
Eat your fill, in other words.
And nobody is in a fight,
The dog is squealing with delight,
The tiled stove is clean and bright,
And even the flue works. 
But over here, even in finest weather,
It's burning hell inside my swollen head.
I drink the freezing water, clean the leather
Of my accordion, and the wife's still mad.*
________________________________________ * _© de Cate & Navrozov. Translation, 1995_

----------


## Lampada

"Большие родители":  Высоцкий   Published on Oct 13, 2016   В гостях у передачи "Большие родители" - Никита Высоцкий, сын Владимира Семёновича Высоцкого - выдающегося советского поэта, актера театра и кино. 
Никита Владимирович вспоминает историю любви своих родителей, рассказывает о жизни знаменитого отца - о его молодости, творчестве, характере, болезни и отношении к жизни признанного кумира ХХ века.  http://www.ntv.ru/video/click1321120/

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий - _Редкое видео_

----------


## Lampada

_ УНИКАЛЬНАЯ запись 
РЕДКОЕ ВИДЕО HD_

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий. "_Я из дела ушёл_"

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий. "Купола Российские"

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий."Песня о переселении душ"

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий - Биография

----------


## Lampada

Published on Feb 20, 2017   _"Звук очень тихий, плёнка была записана во время концерта с телевизора, года примерно конец 70х начало 80х.
 В записи участвовал именно этот аппарат."_

----------


## Lampada

Песня о друге   Исполняет Алексей Кудрявцев.

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий - Песня конченного человека  1971

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий - Натянутый канат 1972

----------


## Lampada

Я НЕ ЛЮБЛЮ 
        Я не люблю фатального исхода,
        От жизни никогда не устаю.
        Я не люблю любое время года,
        Когда веселых песен не пою. 
        Я не люблю холодного цинизма,
        В восторженность не верю, и еще -
        Когда чужой мои читает письма,
        Заглядывая мне через плечо. 
        Я не люблю, когда наполовину
        Или когда прервали разговор.
        Я не люблю, когда стреляют в спину,
        Я также против выстрелов в упор. 
        Я ненавижу сплетни в виде версий,
        Червей сомненья, почестей иглу,
        Или - когда все время против шерсти,
        Или - когда железом по стеклу. 
        Я не люблю уверенности сытой,
        Уж лучше пусть откажут тормоза!
        Досадно мне, что слово "честь" забыто,
        И что в чести наветы за глаза. 
        Когда я вижу сломанные крылья -
        Нет жалости во мне и неспроста.
        Я не люблю насилье и бессилье,
        Вот только жаль распятого Христа. 
        Я не люблю себя, когда я трушу,
        Обидно мне, когда невинных бьют,
        Я не люблю, когда мне лезут в душу,
        Тем более, когда в нее плюют. 
        Я не люблю манежи и арены,
        На них мильон меняют по рублю,
        Пусть впереди большие перемены,
        Я это никогда не полюблю.   1969

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий. Баллада о Любви ( с предисловием )
 к/ф "Стрелы Робин Гуда".  *YurchenkoElena  * "  И ещё меня очень часто спрашивают… ещё я спою вам серьёзную песню, потом ещё юмору, потом… ну, короче говоря, ещё не собираюсь заканчивать. Теперь э… песня… <_аплодисменты_> меня часто спрашивают, почему я не пишу лирических песен. Ну, я эт… эти песни — все лирические, они — все мои. Лирика — это когда, это… это своё выр… самовыр… это выражение своего “я” — это лирика. Была и гражданская, и воен… Я думаю что имеется в виду, почему я не пишу о любви, вот, о цветочках, о неге — я о них пишу, вот. Я сейчас спою специально для женщин балладу о Любви, не вошедшую в фильм, который называется э… “Стрелы Робин Гуда”. Он здесь был <_неразборчиво_> сделан, но я сейчас сделаю и диск, сейчас будет новая пластинка, в которую они войдут все. Там баллада о Ненависти, баллада о Любви, о старом времени, в общем, такие жестокие песни, которые почему-то убрали и сказали, что фильм приключенческий, зачем нужны такие серьёзные баллады. Но я им продлю жизнь. А бывает ведь так, что люди только единственный шанс имеют, чтобы вышло это в картине или в театре, а их уберут и всё. И больше никогда не будет, понимаете? У меня в этом смысле, конечно, положение лучше, я им сам продлю жизнь, потому что возьму сейчас спою, кто-то запишет на магнитофон, отдаст другому… А есть ребята, которые так и не произойдут, а может быть, они того стоят нав.. даже наверняка. В общем, “Баллада о Любви”. "

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий. "Дорогая передача" ( подборка предисловий ).     *YurchenkoElena*

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий -* Я был душой дурного общества* 1962   Я был душой дурного общества,
И я могу сказать тебе:
Мою фамилью-имя-отчество
Прекрасно знали в КГБ. 
        В меня влюблялася вся улица
        И весь Савеловский вокзал.
        Я знал, что мной интересуются,
        Но все равно пренебрегал. 
Свой человек я был у скокарей,
Свой человек - у щипачей,-
И гражданин начальник Токарев
Из-за меня не спал ночей. 
        Ни разу в жизни я не мучился
        И не скучал без крупных дел,-
        Но кто-то там однажды скурвился, ссучился -
        Шепнул, навел - и я сгорел. 
Начальник вел себя не въедливо,
Но на допросы вызывал,-
А я всегда ему приветливо
И очень скромно отвечал: 
        "Не брал я на душу покойников
        И не испытывал судьбу,-
        И я, начальник, спал спокойненько,
        И весь ваш МУР видал в гробу!" 
И дело не было отложено
И огласили приговор,-
И дали все, что мне положено,
Плюс пять мне сделал прокурор. 
        Мой адвокат хотел по совести
        За мой такой веселый нрав,-
        А прокурор просил всей строгости -
        И был, по-моему, неправ. 
С тех пор заглохло мое творчество,
Я стал скучающий субъект,-
Зачем же быть душою общества,
Когда души в нем вовсе нет! *1961*

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий - Песня о Волге  Исполняет Екатерина Гусева

----------


## Lampada

Колба Времени с Быковым -* Ваша любимая песня Высоцкого* (2013.01.25)

----------


## Lampada

Белый вальс  Исполняет Алла Титаренко

----------


## Lampada

Белый вальс

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий. Белый вальс.

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий:_ "Я только малость объясню в стихе.."._

----------


## Lampada

"Владимир Высоцкий.  Каким помню и люблю".   аудиокнига, 2013 
Автор Алла Демидова   Читают Алла Демидова,   Никита Высоцкий

----------


## Lampada

Мартин Иден - Джек Лондон. 
 [В главной роли Владимир Высоцкий, аудиокнига, 1976 г.]

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий. 1971 год   -  текст         Вступительное слово про Витьку Кораблева и друга закадычного - Ваню Дыховичного.
Детская поэма. 
 1971 год.  
Читает Григорий Войнер

----------


## Lampada

_ "Я не люблю... "_

----------


## Lampada

Мюзикл "Высоцкий. Летела жизнь..."  25.01.2017. Городской Дворец культуры. г. Ухта

----------


## Lampada

Владимир Высоцкий в исполнении бардов   Владимир Высоцкий в исполнении бардов - XX лет без Высоцкого 1. Парус - Александр Мирзаян  2. О Диком Вепре - Юлий Ким (2:37) 3. Песня Алисы - Лидия Чебоксарова (5:46) 4. Песня Вольных Стрелков - Борис Кинер И Михаил Цитриняк (7:55) 5. Расстрел Горного Эха - Елена Фролова (10:00) 6. Песня О Новом Времени - Константин Тарасов (12:24) 7. Песня О Звездах - Григорий Гладков (16:25) 8. Белый Вальс - Галина Хомчик (20:13) 9. Прощание С Горами - Александр Суханов (25:29) 10. Еще Не Вечер - Юрий Кукин (29:12) 11. Мой Друг Уехал В Магадан - Наталья Дудкина (31:07) 12. Баллада Об Уходе В Рай - Вадим Мищук И Валерий Мищук (33:25) 13. Здесь Вам Не Равнина - Виктор Берковский, Дмитрий Богданов, Вадим И Валерий Мищуки (37:54)

----------


## Lampada

Часть первая.      
Владимир Высоцкий.   *Роман о девочках * Текст:   http://www.kulichki.com/vv/proza/roman.html

----------


## Lampada

Роман о девочках.   
Часть вторая.

----------


## Lampada

Зиновий Высоковский.  
Мой Высоцкий. 
 (Аудиокнига)

----------


## Lampada

Лекция. 
Письменное народное творчество. 
 В.Высоцкий 
Вайль Пётр Львович

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/7DbYDyPNr6g 
Сегодня день памяти Высоцкого.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/L58IjlSPSa8   
Памятник 
Я при жизни был рослым и стройным,
Не боялся ни слова, ни пули
И в привычные рамки не лез, -
Но с тех пор, как считаюсь покойным,
Охромили меня и согнули,
К пьедесталу прибив "Ахиллес". 
Не стряхнуть мне гранитного мяса
И не вытащить из постамента
Ахиллесову эту пяту,
И железные ребра каркаса
Мертво схвачены слоем цемента, -
Только судороги по хребту.
Я хвалился косою саженью -
Нате, смерьте! -
Я не знал, что подвергнусь суженью
После смерти, -
Но в обычные рамки я всажен -
На спор вбили,
А косую неровную сажень -
Распрямили.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/ZDFL-Vfgayc 
Душа Поэта 
Гитара звучала, и голос твой слышался эхом, слышался эхом. 
И души внимали словам, пробуждавших сердца, пробуждавших сердца. 
И так нам хотелось продлить то свиданье навеки, навеки, 
Но жаркий июль не смог справиться с тенью конца. 
И вмиг сиротою, казалось, осталась планета, планета, 
И тех, кто на суше, и кто покоряет моря, покоряет моря. 
Твой голос стал больше, чем просто из жизни ушедшего эха, 
не дал раньше времени сбросить свои якоря! 
И каждая строчка вновь жизнью вскипела, вскипела, вскипела! 
С тобой повторяют их новых людей голоса, людей голоса. 
Нельзя умертвить, то что душу имеет, имеет, имеет... 
И ветер наполнил поднятые вверх паруса! 
Спешит вперёд время, 
Меняется всё незаметно, незаметно. 
Но вечна борьба между силами света и зла, света и зла. 
Опять мы включаем знакомые сердцу аккорды, аккорды Владимир Высоцкий. Бессмертна Поэта Душа! 
Владимир Высоцкий. Бессмертна Поэта Душа.
Владимир Высоцкий. Бессмертна Поэта Душа... (с)  
Юлия Дмитренко-Деспоташвили

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/z4DKzUkOq4g

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/le-Pj4ED1oY

----------


## Lampada

https://inosmi.ru/culture/20200128/246710539.html 
Дума (Болгария): 82 факта о Высоцком 
28.01.2020 
Алена Нейкова (Альона Нейкова) 
25 января сотни тысяч ценителей творчества знаменитого барда почтят его минутой молчания, прочитают хотя бы одно из его стихотворений и послушают несколько его культовых песен. 
Музыка и тексты, затрагивающие самые сокровенные струны души, вечная память в сердцах поклонников со всего мира — вот, что осталось после блестящего поэта, исполнителя и артиста, чье имя — Владимир Высоцкий — стало ассоциироваться с феноменом. А его хриплый голос и сегодня продолжает звучать как бесконечный саундтрек, вызывающий сладко-горькое ощущение комка в горле. 
1. Он родился 25 января 1938 г. в Москве 
2. Назван русифицированным именем в честь своего деда — Вульфа Высоцкого 
3. Раннее детство он провел в коммунальной квартире в российской столице 
4. Его родители развелись, когда ему было 9 лет 
5. Он остался жить с отцом и с его новой супругой, которую он очень любил.
6. Несколько лет он провел в Германии 
7. Он научился играть на фортепиано 
8. В юношестве он занимался спортивной акробатикой и боксом 
9. Свое первое стихотворение («Моя клятва») он написал будучи учеником 8 класса, и посвятил его Сталину 
10. В 1952 году он стал комсомольцем 
11. Свою первую гитару он получил в подарок от матери на 17-ый день рождения 
12. Поступил в Инженерно-строительный институт, но в канун Нового года убедился, что ошибся с выбором: всю ночь он провел над сложным чертежом, а когда закончил, залил свой многочасовой труд чернилами и решил поступать в Высшую театральную школу. 
13. На протяжении всей своей актерской жизни он оставался верен Театру на Таганке 
14. Перевоплощение в Гамлета — самый известный сценический образ артиста 
15. У него было около 30 ролей в кино 
16. Он сыграл в 20 театральных постановках 
17. Участвовал в более 10 радиоспектаклях 
18. Провел около 1500 концертов 
19. Автор стихотворения для детей 
20. Написал 4 романа 
21. Работал над двумя сценариями (остались незавершенными) 
22. Его самое запоминающееся участие в телесериале — в роли Глеба Жеглова из кинофильма «Место встречи изменить нельзя» 
23. Любил импровизировать, забыв о сценарии 
24. Часто не соглашался с коллегами и режиссерами 
25. Перед камерой делал только один дубль. Ненавидел повторения: «Один и тот же момент можно играть снова и снова, но не переживать…» 
26. Он записал видеообращение к американскому режиссеру Уоррену Битти, в надежде получить роль в его фильме «Красные». Увы. 
27. «Татуировка» считается его первой песней 
28. Пока он был жив, его музыкальные произведения не звучали в эфире. 
29. По телевидению не транслировались его концерты, не показывали его интервью 
30. Предпринимались попытки запретить ему сниматься в фильмах 
31. Его приглашали озвучивать волка в «Ну, погоди!», но из-за вмешательства властей на его место был выбран Анатолий Папанов. 
32. Однако его знаменитая «Песня о друге» все-таки прозвучала в знаменитом мультфильме 
33. «Специалисты» говорили ему, что он никогда не станет певцом с таким голосом 
34. В 1978 году ему было официально присвоено звание артиста-вокалиста (солиста) высшей категории 
35. Всего за четверть века он написал около 850 прозаических сочинений и 1100 поэтических текстов 
36. Он сыграл на 15 гитарах — своих и чужих, созданных известными и неизвестными мастерами и увековеченных в фотографиях, фильмах и аудиозаписях. 
37. Когда Высоцкому был 31 год, у него случился тяжелый приступ кровотечения из горла — почти 18 часов врачи боролись за его жизнь 
38. Воры вынесли все из его квартиры в Сочи, но, когда поняли, кого они ограбили, не только вернули все, но и приложили записки с извинениями 
39. Его первая иномарка — BMW, затем он стал отдавать предпочтение Мерседесу 
40. Он очень любил автомобили, хотя водил безрассудно быстро — со скоростью больше 200 км/ч, и неоднократно попадал в аварии 
41. Тот факт, что он злоупотреблял алкоголем и сигаретами, держался в секрете 
42. На фоне этого у него развились тяжелые патологии сердца и почек 
43. Врачи неоднократно возвращали его с того света только с помощью наркотических медикаментов 
44. Он пристрастился к морфию 
45. Один из руководителей партии определял его как «морально запущенного человека, опустившегося на самое дно» 
46. Его первая законная жена — актриса Изольда Жукова 
47. Он часто устраивал скандалы в общественных заведениях 
48. Именно во время такой перепалки он познакомился со своей второй женой, Людмилой Абрамовой, считающейся самой красивой артисткой СССР. Она подарила ему старинное фамильное кольцо с аметистом, чтобы ему удалось заплатить за ужин. 
49. Во время их брака у них родились двое сыновей — Аркадий и Никита. 
50. В 1967 году он встретил свою третью жену — Марину Влади 
51. Его лучшие любовные баллады и стихи посвящены этой французской актрисе русского происхождения 
52. В Париже полицейский подозревал его в попытке украсть автомобиль, когда он по старой советской привычке начал снимать «дворники» и зеркала заднего вида, чтобы их не свистнули. 
53. Несмотря на все запреты, он выступал с концертами по всей России, а также во Франции, США и других странах. 
54. Его лирические и сатирические тексты и заметки в течение многих лет распространялись нелегально. 
55. В 1970-х его музыку можно было услышать в любом доме, где был магнитофон. 
56. Его стихи передавались из уст в уста и постепенно стали считаться народным творчеством 
57. Он занимает второе место в списке кумиров XX века, уступая место на вершине Юрию Гагарину. 
58. Согласно недавнему опросу, его имя известно 98% жителей России 
59. Около 70% опрошенных заявили, что любят и слушают его песни 
60. Он пытался покончить с собой как минимум два раза 
61. В 1979 году он пережил клиническую смерть 
62. Свое последнее стихотворение он написал на рецепте на лекарство незадолго до того, как покинул этот мир, как бы предсказывая приближающийся конец своей жизни. 
63. Эти поэтические строки были проданы с аукциона за 200 тысяч евро из музея Высоцкого в Екатеринбурге 
64. Он умер во сне 25 июля 1980 года, когда ему было всего 42 года. В это время в Москве проводились летние Олимпийские игры, которые некоторые страны бойкотировали. 
65. Официальной версией его смерти является сердечный приступ, но он, скорее всего, является результатом злоупотребления алкоголем. 
66. Ни один из билетов на спектакль «Гамлет», который должен был состояться в театре на Таганке в день смерти исполнителя главной роли, не был сдан. 
67. Советская пресса не сообщила о его кончине, за исключением газеты «Вечерняя Москва», опубликовавшей информацию об этом спустя три дня. 
68. Десятки тысяч людей провожали его в последний путь 
69. В день его похорон люди даже залезали на крыши соседних зданий 
70. Траурная колонна простиралась от Театра на Таганке до стен Кремля 
71. Первый крупный сборник произведений Владимира Высоцкого был выпущен в 1981 году под названием «Нерв» 
72. Также была выпущена первая долгоиграющая виниловая пластинка (диск-гигант) с его песнями 
73. В честь барда был назван астероид, открытый 22 августа 1974 года астрономом Людмилой Журавлевой и зарегистрированный в Центре малых планет, Гарвард, США, 28 января 1983 года как 2374 Vladvysotskij 
74. Звание «Заслуженного артиста РСФСР» было присвоено актеру посмертно в 1986 году. 
75. А год спустя он также был удостоен Государственной премии СССР 
76. Есть как минимум три музея, посвященных Высоцкому. 
77. На территории бывшего Советского Союза установлено более 20 памятных досок с его именем 
78. В честь Высоцкого на его родине было установлено не менее 30 памятников, а 4 — за границей 
79. В честь барда, поэта и актера было названо более 30 улиц, в том числе в Германии и в Болгарии 
80. Более 20 скал, горных вершин, каньонов и ледников носят его имя 
81. Легендарный артист увековечен в названиях театров, кораблей, самолетов, 200-метрового небоскреба, кофе и цветов. 
82. Горное плато на архипелаге Огненная земля называется «Плато Высоцкого»…

----------


## Lampada

https://knigogid.ru/books/186735-chernaya-svecha/toread 
Чёрная свеча

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/ScVm8rXOMGA 
Тот, который не стрелял

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/wpHNGZwvV08 
Всё не так

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9f...X3IgqsNy2-fB3Q 
Песни Высоцкого по годам.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/BIB8P_7pPk4   https://youtu.be/BIB8P_7pPk4 - "Архивные материалы" 
Канал на Ютюбе, посвящённый Владимиру Высоцкому.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/5waABsk4I8I 
Поёт Зара

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/mA6iSDCdi90

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/yu7-ZsCUjVg

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/8Qehn-KoVbc 
Лекция "Один Высоцкий"

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/HSoD1fQ7JI8

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/Jm-DPwrX-oQ

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/uLYJ_K1xDes

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/REhsEb-tJ88

----------

